# Coronavirus and DCL Megathread - Suspension of Departures for the fleet until early November. Booking only available from early December.



## mandadh09

Anyone else a little nervous about this? I leave for a cruise in a week, my excitement is now turning into a little bit of anxiety. We are only going to the Bahamas, I plan on packing extra Lysol wipes and hand sanitizer. We are traveling by plane, so that worries me too with all the germs. Any other tips!?


----------



## Dug720

mandadh09 said:


> Anyone else a little nervous about this? I leave for a cruise in a week, my excitement is now turning into a little bit of anxiety. We are only going to the Bahamas, I plan on packing extra Lysol wipes and hand sanitizer. We are traveling by plane, so that worries me too with all the germs. Any other tips!?



Not really. China is cracking down and shutting down the cities where outbreaks are known and measures in areas where it is rampant are being taken (Shanghai Disney is closed until further notice for example). Until we hear of it spreading outside of China, I'm not stressing.


----------



## mandadh09

This makes me feel a little better, I tend to be a worrywart! This is our first Disney cruise


----------



## lorimay

We flew into NYC yesterday. I just wiped the seats and trays down with Clorox wipes.  A lot of people walking around the city with medical masks.
We are hand washing and hand sanitizing as much as possible.
That’s about all you can do for prevention


----------



## SamFaniam

mandadh09 said:


> Anyone else a little nervous about this? I leave for a cruise in a week, my excitement is now turning into a little bit of anxiety. We are only going to the Bahamas, I plan on packing extra Lysol wipes and hand sanitizer. We are traveling by plane, so that worries me too with all the germs. Any other tips!?



There have been confirmed cases in the US, so I think caution is warranted, but I would not change plans. Be aggressive about hand-washing.

Guidance from the CDC.  https://www.cnn.com/2020/01/22/health/coronavirus-us-precautions/index.html


----------



## JARNJ3

mandadh09 said:


> This makes me feel a little better, I tend to be a worrywart! This is our first Disney cruise



My one experience on the DCL:

They are clean freaks on the ship!  You can't go into Cabanas without washing your hands - and they hand out hand sanitizers as you walk into each restaurant at night (except they didn't do this at Palo).   The ship is CLEAN - impressively so.

They are very concerned about virus spreading - I hope this makes you feel even a little bit better


----------



## Jonfw2

2 cases in the US.  The odds are far greater that you'll get in an accident on the way to the airport.


----------



## isabellea

I work in the infectious disease field and I think there's a lot of hype for nothing about this virus here in North America (for now). So far China seems to be doing a very good job at quarantine and trying to stop propagation. I would be a lot more worried about regular influenza that kills thousands of people every year and the nasty norovirus on cruises than the new coronavirus. Washing your hands regularly is the best way to prevent catching any respiratory disease.


----------



## YoDisney

lorimay said:


> We flew into NYC yesterday. I just wiped the seats and trays down with Clorox wipes.  A lot of people walking around the city with medical masks.
> We are hand washing and hand sanitizing as much as possible.
> That’s about all you can do for prevention


AGREED! Definitely need to wipe down/sanitize your plane seats/trays/armrests--most ppl tend to forget that.
and on the ship most important thing to do is wash your hands w/soap & water all the time. you can wipe down/sanitize in room doorknobs, remotes, phones, light switches--things that come in contact often.


----------



## otten

Honestly you should be more worried about the flu,


----------



## braysmommy

Wash your hands with soap and water every chance you get starting now. I also agree the flu is what you should probably be worried about.  Every time we come back to our cabin we also will wash our hands. We wipe down tray table ect on plane and will clorox wipe phone and remote in hotels and cabin. I know clorox wipes won't kill everything but it makes me feel better


----------



## mandadh09

Thank you, yes this makes me feel better! I have only cruised on Carnival and they were so/so when it came to cleanliness.


----------



## mab2012

YoDisney said:


> AGREED! Definitely need to wipe down/sanitize your plane seats/trays/armrests--most ppl tend to forget that.



You really don't.  I mean, if you want to, go for it.  But "definitely need to" is probably overstating a bit.

To answer the OP's question: no.  Enjoy your cruise!


----------



## GoofyNewfie

My fear is more in a few more weeks/months when I go on cruise that more things will be shut down. Travel during SARS was a pain in the neck.


----------



## Jonfw2

mab2012 said:


> You really don't.  I mean, if you want to, go for it.  But "definitely need to" is probably overstating a bit.
> 
> To answer the OP's question: no.  Enjoy your cruise!



I totally agree.  We NEED some of the bacteria we pick up just going through everyday life.  Trying to kill all of it does your system more harm than good.


----------



## pjacobi

I would be more concerned about the Noro virus than the Corona virus on a cruise ship.

-Paul


----------



## isabellea

We see some extreme precautions taken in China right now because it's Lunar New Year. This time of year in China millions of people are traveling and gathering to celebrate so the best conditions to propagate any virus. With very limited knowledge about this new virus, they don't take any chance as they should. That's not the case in the rest of the world. I'm pretty sure that in a few months it will be back to normal unless there's a pandemic and it's way too early to know.


----------



## b2k1121

otten said:


> Honestly you should be more worried about the flu,


Yep. I just got off the Magic Jan 14 and the flu symptoms started that night.  Seemingly half the people on the ship were sick.  Tons of coughing, lots of people laying down looking miserable.  Wife and I are incredibly careful with germs, always sanitize tray and arm rests on planes, use the wipes and/or sanitizer before and after eating on the ship including each time we touch something on the buffet.  We even use the wipes as a layer for pulling down the ice cream handles and using the soda machines like weirdos.  Still seems impossible to not get sick during this time of year.


----------



## otten

b2k1121 said:


> Yep. I just got off the Magic Jan 14 and the flu symptoms started that night.  Seemingly half the people on the ship were sick.  Tons of coughing, lots of people laying down looking miserable.  Wife and I are incredibly careful with germs, always sanitize tray and arm rests on planes, use the wipes and/or sanitizer before and after eating on the ship including each time we touch something on the buffet.  We even use the wipes as a layer for pulling down the ice cream handles and using the soda machines like weirdos.  Still seems impossible to not get sick during this time of year.



The coronavirus fear is a lot of media-fueled hysteria. Cruise ship or not you are far more likely to die of influenza than coronavirus.


----------



## T & R

Not worried about Coronavirus at all. 

Number of people in the U.S. killed annually by Coronavirus = 0
Number of people in the U.S. killed annually by taking selfie pic = 2
Number of people in the U.S. killed annually by vending machines falling on them = 13
Number of people in the U.S. killed annually by lightning = 31
Number of people in the U.S. killed annually by falling out of bed = 450

You get the point. You are more likely to die taking a selfie than by contracting the Coronavirus.


----------



## YoDisney

mab2012 said:


> You really don't.  I mean, if you want to, go for it.  But "definitely need to" is probably overstating a bit.
> 
> To answer the OP's question: no.  Enjoy your cruise!


call me overly cautious or whatever but I have noticed there are some questionable behavior on air travel or any kind of travel. re: bare feet on plane seats, nose picking then flicking, mouth open coughing, hocking a loogie in the hot tub filter on the side (on princess cruise to alaska, shudder) etc...
i don't oppose to some bacteria in the system (you need it in fact) but i've learned to just take my extra precautions for any virus when amongst a large group of people. wouldn't make sense to get sick or feel under the weather & have vacation ruined...


----------



## Brett Wyman

You should worry about Norovirus on a cruise not Cornoavirus


----------



## MomOTwins

My DH got noro on our first Disney cruise and so did my coworker's young daughter, and both were quarantined in their rooms.  Now that I know my stateroom might have had a quarantined person in it right before me, when I enter the stateroom, I always take some sanitizer wipes and rub down the door handles, light switches, wave phones, tv remotes, sink knobs and toilet flush lever.  Even that won't really kill noro/flu perfectly since it is an antibacterial wipe and noro/flu are viruses, but there is still some benefit to physically scrubbing the surface to wipe off germs.  

I would not be in the slightest bit worried about coronavirus.  Seems very unlikely given the geographic scope and quarantine measures in place.  I also recall that back during the ebola outbreak, our medical clearance form at the port required us to disclose if we had been in Africa recently.  I wonder if they will do the same for the affected cities in China on upcoming DCL cruises.


----------



## DWillowBay

There are no reports of the virus showing up in the Bahamas.   Take precautions and enjoy your cruise.


----------



## spiders

I’m going next month. I am not concerned about it anymore than I am concerned about any other disease. Proper hand washing goes a long way.


----------



## isabellea

otten said:


> The coronavirus fear is a lot of media-fueled hysteria. Cruise ship or not you are far more likely to die of influenza than coronavirus.



Since the rise of the 24h news channels and social media 'news', lots of fear and hysteria is fuelled by media unfortunately. Right now, Ebola is still killing Africans but haven't seen any news about that health crisis in a long time... As of December 2019 it had killed more than 3000 people (previous outbreak killed more than 25K) but we panic with a virus that killed less than 30.


----------



## Maggie'sMom

T & R said:


> Not worried about Coronavirus at all.
> 
> Number of people in the U.S. killed annually by Coronavirus = 0
> Number of people in the U.S. killed annually by taking selfie pic = 2
> Number of people in the U.S. killed annually by vending machines falling on them = 13
> Number of people in the U.S. killed annually by lightning = 31
> Number of people in the U.S. killed annually by falling out of bed = 450
> 
> You get the point. You are more likely to die taking a selfie than by contracting the Coronavirus.



Are you sure about the number of people killed annually by taking a selfie pic?  There seem to be way more than a couple stories per year about someone falling off a cliff as they were trying to get the perfect selfie.  

But otherwise, you're spot on.


----------



## slmoy1016

I work in the healthcare field and primary prevention: hand washing with soap and water.  Sing the Happy Birthday Song x 2 to yourself.   Will be heading on a cruise to Hawaii in April - stocking up on hand sanitizer now.


----------



## Mousequake

T & R said:


> Not worried about Coronavirus at all.
> 
> Number of people in the U.S. killed annually by Coronavirus = 0
> Number of people in the U.S. killed annually by taking selfie pic = 2
> Number of people in the U.S. killed annually by vending machines falling on them = 13
> Number of people in the U.S. killed annually by lightning = 31
> Number of people in the U.S. killed annually by falling out of bed = 450
> 
> You get the point. You are more likely to die taking a selfie than by contracting the Coronavirus.



This strain of the coronavirus was first discovered a month ago. Were any of these things discovered/made only a month ago? Completely false comparison.


----------



## Lilsia

No, not worried. We are big hand washers and rarely get sick. None of us has ever had the flu or any other major illness. Colds and sinus infections are about the worst that we get. That and a couple of instances of food poisoning. Hand washing is your number one defense against this, not sanitizers. Don't eat anything unless you have just washed your hands. If you are spending the day out and about touching door handles, deck chairs, your shoes, etc and then go and get a burger without washing your hands first. That is what puts you at risk.


----------



## freshmanjs

T & R said:


> Not worried about Coronavirus at all.
> 
> Number of people in the U.S. killed annually by Coronavirus = 0
> Number of people in the U.S. killed annually by taking selfie pic = 2
> Number of people in the U.S. killed annually by vending machines falling on them = 13
> Number of people in the U.S. killed annually by lightning = 31
> Number of people in the U.S. killed annually by falling out of bed = 450
> 
> You get the point. You are more likely to die taking a selfie than by contracting the Coronavirus.



This is so silly. In 1980, you could have written this post about AIDS...backward looking is useless information. You have no way to assess how many deaths will be in the US from this virus. I do agree that there isn't much reason to be worried in the US right now, but not because of this incredibly stupid data.


----------



## Intr3pid

Coronavirus refers to a family of virus strains and not a single virus.  The 2003 SARS - which caused 8,000 infections and 774 deaths - was also a member of this family.  The Wuhan virus is a brand new strain of Betacoronavirus with a 70% genetic similarity to the 2003 SARS.  Both good and bad.


----------



## T & R

freshmanjs said:


> This is so silly. In 1980, you could have written this post about AIDS...backward looking is useless information



Wasn't meant to be data, was meant to be an example. If you want to alter your cruise because you think you will get ebola, sars, avian flu, zika, west nile, corona virus, or whatever other doom and gloom virus the media wants to report on next week, then that's your right. The corona virus has been around for many, many years. Just because a certain strain was mapped last week does not mean it's new. Once again, I will defer to the expertise of the WHO and the CDC and not twitter, the internet sheeple or the media. "Backward looking"? Really? "Backward looking" as you put it is the only real info, anything regarding future would be opinion or speculation. You may call it 'backward looking" but the world calls past info "facts".


----------



## freshmanjs

T & R said:


> Wasn't meant to be data, was meant to be an example. If you want to alter your cruise because you think you will get ebola, sars, avian flu, zika, west nile, corona virus, or whatever other doom and gloom virus the media wants to report on next week, then that's your right. The corona virus has been around for many, many years. Just because a certain strain was mapped last week does not mean it's new. Once again, I will defer to the expertise of the WHO and the CDC and not twitter, the internet sheeple or the media. "Backward looking"? Really? "Backward looking" as you put it is the only real info, anything regarding future would be opinion or speculation. You may call it 'backward looking" but the world calls past info "facts".



I have no intent to change my travel plans in any way. I said in my post that I didn't think there was anything to worry about here. Obviously, your command of reading comprehension is not much better than your command of statistics.

That said, China isn't quarantining cities and destroying roadways because there is nothing new happening.

Zero people died in a 737max crash prior to 2018, so I suppose you would have predicted that it was not dangerous to fly on one? You could have even compared 737max deaths to lightning deaths. You would have yielded ZERO insight into the safety of that plane.

You could have shown your same chart for China 2 months ago. It's implication would have been completely wrong.


----------



## T & R

freshmanjs said:


> That said, China isn't quarantining cities and destroying roadways because there is nothing new happening



Then let's all hide in our homes. Once again, I'll defer to the expertise of the WHO and the CDC and not the wikiweb.


----------



## Mousequake

Deleted


----------



## KennesawNemo

As someone from China (not Wuhan) and is watching the matter probably more closely than most of people here, I would say, certain amount of caution is needed. It's Chinese New Year. People don't just go home. People travel for fun too.  And with the rising up middle class, people travel abroad, everywhere in the world.

The travel ban wasn't enforced until the 22nd and people can go showing very few symptoms for up to two weeks while being infected and infectious. That's why the government is taking the matter so serious. Shanghai Disneyland was shut down as of three days ago. My family live far far away from Wuhan, but my city is pretty much self quarantined. No one goes out unless necessary.

Even here in the US, I have seen different opinions from reputable infectious disease experts. Some say it's no more serious than the flu, some say it has the potential to turn into a pandemic. I guess it's just too early to tell.

Now if I have a cruised booked to Bahamas, I probably will not cancel it. I'll just wash my hands 2 million times a day. But I am holding on booking anything for my travel plans this year anywhere. I have travel plans for China, Japan as well as within US. I'll re-access by end of Feb/early March.


----------



## BadPinkTink

I have just seen on the "book of space" that DCL have updated their health question for embarking passengers. It now includes 

*Have you been to Wuhan, China or been in contact with anyone who has been to Wuhan , China in the last 14 days? *


----------



## Minnie222

I would be very cautious if I were you. Bring face masks, and wash hands often. 

Recent news have shown that some people that has the virus have no fever and no obvious symptoms. 

For ourselves, we are avoiding travels in the time being.


----------



## Spork24

So i just canceled my room at the Disneyland Hotel in Shanghai next month.......I know this thread is about cruises, but I decided to hijack it because I'm sad.........


----------



## cwis

Spork24 said:


> So i just canceled my room at the Disneyland Hotel in Shanghai next month.......I know this thread is about cruises, but I decided to hijack it because I'm sad.........



So sorry you had to cancel. Hope you'll be able to rebook soon at a more peaceful time!


----------



## MillauFr

freshmanjs said:


> This is so silly. In 1980, you could have written this post about AIDS...backward looking is useless information. You have no way to assess how many deaths will be in the US from this virus. I do agree that there isn't much reason to be worried in the US right now, but not because of this incredibly stupid data.



But we do know that 35,000 to 40,000 people will be killed in car accidents in the US during 2020.


----------



## xipotec

Please try to remember the regular flu kills 20-50K people each year.

This virus has not even killed 100 people in a population of 1.4 BILLION people.

I would be more worries about sea sickness or Norovirus (if you want to worry about virusus), or falling overboard. All are more likely that dying of coronavirus. Getting sick from food poisoning is about 10000 times more likely.

Do not worry, enjoy your vacation.


----------



## Coffee54

xipotec said:


> Please try to remember the regular flu kills 20-50K people each year.
> 
> This virus has not even killed 100 people in a population of 1.4 BILLION people.
> 
> I would be more worries about sea sickness or Norovirus (if you want to worry about virusus), or falling overboard. All are more likely that dying of coronavirus. Getting sick from food poisoning is about 10000 times more likely.
> 
> Do not worry, enjoy your vacation.


Considering how easily it spreads, use caution.


----------



## freshmanjs

MillauFr said:


> But we do know that 35,000 to 40,000 people will be killed in car accidents in the US during 2020.



So?


----------



## MillauFr

freshmanjs said:


> So?



Why are people not moving to a place so they don't have to drive so much?  Driving is so risky.  Very dangerous.  I got rid of my car 20 years ago and live in a place where I can drive very little.  Why worry about a virus in China when you can do something that will actually make you safer.


----------



## Coffee54

MillauFr said:


> Why are people not moving to a place so they don't have to drive so much?  Driving is so risky.  Very dangerous.  I got rid of my car 20 years ago and live in a place where I can drive very little.  Why worry about a virus in China when you can do something that will actually make you safer.


Lol. Driving in Orlando is not worth it. I don't worry about China, but I do worry are they doing all they need to do to stop it from spreading.


----------



## freshmanjs

MillauFr said:


> Why are people not moving to a place so they don't have to drive so much?  Driving is so risky.  Very dangerous.  I got rid of my car 20 years ago and live in a place where I can drive very little.  Why worry about a virus in China when you can do something that will actually make you safer.



And for the 4th time, I don't think the virus is anything to worry about here.


----------



## pezgirlroy

I am flying with my two kids at the end of February and we have a disney cruise in April. Honestly, I am not worried. But we will take the same precautions we always do. Wash hands, disinfect seats (I don't always do that but try to in flu season). Also we all have our flue shots.


----------



## MillauFr

freshmanjs said:


> And for the 4th time, I don't think the virus is anything to worry about here.



But you did think a previous poster's data was silly.  Correct?


----------



## freshmanjs

MillauFr said:


> But you did think a previous poster's data was silly.  Correct?



It is absolutely silly, correct. You cannot take a new disease and use the historical death rate for that disease to compare it to anything. Again, it's like saying in 2018 that there were zero deaths from the 737Max in the past, therefore it is safe. Invalid since there was no historical data. The fact that no one died from this Coronavirus in the USA in 2019 is a completely meaningless statistic (and obviously so). 

I'll say for the 5th time, I don't think the disease is something to worry about here. However, that prior post was not a logically sound way to make that point.


----------



## Lilsia

I think that China is doing a great job of containing this. As far as a cruise goes, I would have no issue going on my Disney cruise in the Caribbean. I would not go to China. But to cancel because of a virus that has killed a few people, when the flu kills so many more, is paranoia.


----------



## Minnie222

Take some time to read how the new virus work. Look up how contagious it is. 

Not to worry? Really?
The next two weeks is critical in how bad it spreads to the world. 

Both Shanghai and HK Disney Parks are closed until further notice, in case no one knows here.


----------



## Mousequake

Minnie222 said:


> Take some time to read how the new virus work. Look up how contagious it is.
> 
> Not to worry? Really?
> The next two weeks is critical in how bad it spreads to the world.
> 
> Both Shanghai and HK Disney Parks are closed until further notice, in case no one knows here.



Yep. My spouse is an infections disease MD who works closely with the CDC and sits on a very small committee that directs infection control procedures for the Pacific NW region. Trust me, they are watching this virus VERY closely and taking it very seriously.


----------



## pezgirlroy

I live in New Hampshire. There are two potential cases here now. So trying not to worry about this now.


----------



## KVH

The only people who are really worried are those who play Plague Inc. Maybe they know something we don't . . .


----------



## vek239

We're booked there (Shanghai Disneyland) in about 7 weeks before a cruise.  Taking a wait and see approach for now.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

I would be very concerned. At this time, with your cruise leaving in a week, there are less infected people. As time goes on, it will get worse. This is absolutely no laughing matter. The virus is mutating. China is building 2 new hospitals feverishly in anticipation of infected people. Trump is evacuating 70,000 US citizens out of China.


----------



## Spiffy MacSpiff

BWV Dreamin said:


> I would be very concerned. At this time, with your cruise leaving in a week, there are less infected people. As time goes on, it will get worse. This is absolutely no laughing matter. The virus is mutating. China is building 2 new hospitals feverishly in anticipation of infected people. Trump is evacuating 70,000 US citizens out of China.



70,000 people, for real?  What's your source on that?


----------



## Coffee54

vek239 said:


> We're booked there (Shanghai Disneyland) in about 7 weeks before a cruise.  Taking a wait and see approach for now.


This would be the last  place I would want to visit.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Spiffy MacSpiff said:


> 70,000 people, for real?  What's your source on that?


Fox news. Google it.


----------



## Karin1984

BWV Dreamin said:


> Fox news. Google it.



Didn't find it. Other news sites mention the US have approx. 1.000 US citizens in the Wuhan area. But the only fixed plans about evacuating are for the three dozen US diplomates and their families. 

Here's a list from Reuters what the actions are each country is taking. 
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...ationals-from-china-virus-areas-idUSKBN1ZQ1LJ


----------



## Numtini

My quick look was one plane of diplomatic staff and other citizens, which is shorthand for "diplomatic staff dependents" and only from the Wuhan area.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

They can not get everyone out yet. But there are way more than 1,000 citizens there.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Anyone closing their eyes to this is foolish. But I don’t take the attitude of it wont happen to me. Not worth the risk right now. Drive, don’t fly. But certainly avoid large crowds. It is not contained, and is highly contagious.


----------



## Dreams&wishes

Who advised against bringing people home and yet everyone one is doing it.


----------



## Karin1984

BWV Dreamin said:


> Anyone closing their eyes to this is foolish. But I don’t take the attitude of it wont happen to me.



Yes, that's fully true, but no one here is helped by mass hysteria. So I would suggest to everyone in this thread to double check their sources and judge the reliability. And also mention a source when you quote a fact so others can judge it for themselves. 

I am sure there are more US citizens in China than just the 1.000 in the Wuhan area. But if everyone in the rest of China will be evacuated I highly doubt. For 70.000 people you need 175 flights on a 400-passenger plane. It will take a few weeks to evacuate this number. By then the situation can be entirely different. 

To go on a cruise, and should you be worried? 
If you are truly worried, you should also stay at home, no mall, no movie theater, no supermarket, where groups of people come together. There have been cases reported of people who have not been in China, but have been infected due to others who have. Also, it can happen that people get infected before the other person had symptoms. 

For example in Germany, a Chinese colleague was visiting and only got symptoms when she returned home. 
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...oyees-infected-with-coronavirus-idUSKBN1ZR0WY
In some cases, the disease was spread before the symptoms 
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...at-is-it-and-how-does-it-behave-idUSKBN1ZR11F
From the Guardian: 
*



			Should we panic?
		
Click to expand...

*


> No. The spread of the virus outside China is worrying but not an unexpected development. It increases the likelihood that the World Health Organization will declare the outbreak to be a public health emergency of international concern. The key issues are how transmissible this new coronavirus is between people and what proportion become severely ill and end up in hospital. Often viruses that spread easily tend to have a milder impact.
> 
> Healthcare workers could be at risk if they unexpectedly came across someone with respiratory symptoms who had travelled to an affected region. Generally, the coronavirus appears to be hitting older people hardest, with few cases in children.


https://www.theguardian.com/science/2020/jan/27/what-is-coronavirus-symptoms-sars-china-wuhan


----------



## Jessicabr

We are also travelling in a week and I keep an eye on the news. Just use common sense, wash you hands very very often, don't use your finger tip to push buttons (like for elevator) use your knuckles instead. Try not to touch your face. These actions will help you not to contract any virus.
I am almost certain both the cruise lines and airlines have their precautions in place for sanitation.


----------



## MrMichaelJames

Remember, clorox wipes does not kill norovirus. Wearing surgical masks does not prevent you from getting these coronovirus' (the virus is too small and goes through the mask). Those masks are designed to prevent liquids, not virus'. We are going in a little over a month on the Fantasy but I'm not worried.


----------



## Jonfw2

I'm not saying I'm concerned, but I have taken to wearing a welding helmet everywhere I go.


----------



## AquaDame

Dreams&wishes said:


> Who advised against bringing people home and yet everyone one is doing it.



Hopefully they are affectively quarantined for the two weeks required as well. No one seems to be talking about that part though. 

We just stepped off the Wonder Sunday and reports are coming in that some contracted flu B strain onboard. I myself caught a cold as well (didn't feel ill until the last day so I assume I caught it onboard). I always obsessively hand wash and wipe down tray tables/light switches and knobs but all it takes is one person coughing in cabanas, you know?


----------



## best_day_ever

Spork24 said:


> So i just canceled my room at the Disneyland Hotel in Shanghai next month.......I know this thread is about cruises, but I decided to hijack it because I'm sad.........



Very close to making the call to cancel too... My bf and I have plans to go on our first trip to Asia mid-February starting off in Tokyo to explore the city and go to Disney. We then fly over to Shanghai Feb 23-25 to go to Disney there as well before heading back to the states, but the situation continues to worsen unfortunately


----------



## AquaDame

best_day_ever said:


> Very close to making the call to cancel too... My bf and I have plans to go on our first trip to Asia mid-February starting off in Tokyo to explore the city and go to Disney. We then fly over to Shanghai Feb 23-25 to go to Disney there as well before heading back to the states, but the situation continues to worsen unfortunately



Plus Shanghai DL is closed right now... with no ETA to when they'll reopen.


----------



## Kennywood




----------



## Junebug1029

On DCL, they do have you wash your hands before going into Cabanas, but after you get your food, wash or sanitize your hands before eating again. You don’t know who sneezed on their hands and then used one of the serving spoons


----------



## Adventurelawyer

Junebug1029 said:


> On DCL, they do have you wash your hands before going into Cabanas, but after you get your food, wash or sanitize your hands before eating again. You don’t know who sneezed on their hands and then used one of the serving spoons


----------



## LeiaOfAlderaan

Junebug1029 said:


> On DCL, they do have you wash your hands before going into Cabanas, but after you get your food, wash or sanitize your hands before eating again. You don’t know who sneezed on their hands and then used one of the serving spoons



Yes! I always tell myself I should do this and then the food looks so good I completely forget. I am going to try extra hard to remember next time. Luckily we haven’t gotten sick yet on a cruise. 

It’s not even just sneezing...people on this board have reported watching people eat food with their fingers while still in the buffet line (ugh) and then they touch other serving utensils. I can only imagine how many germs must be on the buttons on the soda machines. We have all seen kids (probably adults too lol) walking around with their fingers in their noses.


----------



## Dreams&wishes

LeiaOfAlderaan said:


> Yes! I always tell myself I should do this and then the food looks so good I completely forget. I am going to try extra hard to remember next time. Luckily we haven’t gotten sick yet on a cruise.
> 
> It’s not even just sneezing...people on this board have reported watching people eat food with their fingers while still in the buffet line (ugh) and then they touch other serving utensils. I can only imagine how many germs must be on the buttons on the soda machines. We have all seen kids (probably adults too lol) walking around with their fingers in their noses.


I know, I hate buffets for this very reason. Not on Disney, but I have seen people picking up food with their hands and then changing their minds and putting THW food back back. When I made him noticed he replied saying his hands were clean!


----------



## China Expat

I read MSC and RCL have cancelled cruises leaving in a few days from Shanghai. Folks are waiting to hear from HAL.


----------



## smacmillan83

I work at a University in Australia, one of the students has confirmed coronavirus and is in isolation. By all accounts, she did the right thing upon landing in Australia and sought medical advice quickly.
The advice we have been given is to frequently wash hands, avoid contact with people who have a cough or fever, seek medical attention if you develop any symptoms. When the students return next week (50,000 of them), a high % of them will have traveled to China over the summer break. Will the numbers of confirmed cases increase, maybe, only time will tell. Using common sense and being vigilant is going to be important over the next couple of weeks. Unfortunately face masks are in shortage in Australia because of the recent bushfire crisis.


----------



## FigmentSpark

Everyone says "if you develop any symptoms", but what are the symptoms and how would they differ from the flu, noro, a cold or even pneumonia?


----------



## Maggie'sMom

FigmentSpark said:


> Everyone says "if you develop any symptoms", but what are the symptoms and how would they differ from the flu, noro, a cold or even pneumonia?



The symptoms are fever, cough, difficulty breathing, fatigue.  The early signs are not all that different from a cold or flu.  And I've read that some people will only experience very mild symptoms.  In other people, it will develop into a viral pneumonia and cause severe respiratory distress.

It is nothing like Noro, which is primarily a gastrointestinal virus.  Although when I had Noro, I had severe body aches like I would have with the flu.


----------



## Numtini

My aexperience was that when you get Noro, you absolutely are certain of what it is. All exits. No waiting.


----------



## Brett Wyman

Numtini said:


> My aexperience was that when you get Noro, you absolutely are certain of what it is. All exits. No waiting.



Yup Noro is unmistakeable. 24 hours of everything coming out and then another 24-48 hours of fever and extreme exhaustion. Mine got to 102.1! Pretty high for an adult. If you think you had Noro and move off the couch the second day you didn't have Noro. After that it took a good week before my proper appetite returned.


----------



## randumb0

As someone said before, you should be more concerned about the flu which kills a good number of people every year


----------



## Dreams&wishes

What a nightmare!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Dreams&wishes said:


> What a nightmare!


Thanks for posting! Another confirmation that this virus is not contained.


----------



## Karin1984

BWV Dreamin said:


> Thanks for posting! Another confirmation that this virus is not contained.


No, it means that 2 people from China (Macau, which is next to Hong Kong, and a 1000km from Wuhan) were on a cruise, where one of them has flu-like symptoms. The husband of the couple was cleared already that he doesn't have the virus, but isolated as a precaution. Flu-like symptoms do not equal having coronavirus.

It takes a few hours before they know more, so somewhere today, they can confirm if she has or hasn't got coronavirus.

https://www.euronews.com/2020/01/30...-in-port-amid-fears-a-passenger-has-the-viral

**EDIT**
An Italian newspaper reports that at 14:30 this afternoon (about 45 minutes ago) the ship was cleared and the guests could disembark. 
At least that's what I get from Google Translate. Someone here who is fluent in Italian who can confirm?


> Via libera, anzi no. Alle 14,30 sembrava tutto finito: il comandante del porto di Civitavecchia, Vincenzo Leone, sorride ai giornalisti e avverte: "Abbiamo appena avuto il via libera allo sbarco delle 1.140 persone sulla Costa Smeralda che hanno concluso la loro crociera".


https://roma.repubblica.it/cronaca/...15602/?ref=RHPPLF-BH-I247116169-C8-P2-S1.8-T1


----------



## Dreams&wishes

Karin1984 said:


> No, it means that 2 people from China (Macau, which is next to Hong Kong, and a 1000km from Wuhan) were on a cruise, where one of them has flu-like symptoms. The husband of the couple was cleared already that he doesn't have the virus, but isolated as a precaution. Flu-like symptoms do not equal having coronavirus.
> 
> It takes a few hours before they know more, so somewhere today, they can confirm if she has or hasn't got coronavirus.
> 
> https://www.euronews.com/2020/01/30...-in-port-amid-fears-a-passenger-has-the-viral
> 
> **EDIT**
> An Italian newspaper reports that at 14:30 this afternoon (about 45 minutes ago) the ship was cleared and the guests could disembark.
> At least that's what I get from Google Translate. Someone here who is fluent in Italian who can confirm?
> 
> https://roma.repubblica.it/cronaca/...15602/?ref=RHPPLF-BH-I247116169-C8-P2-S1.8-T1


Actually no it says that the Capitaneria di Porto which it's like the sea police gave the ok for people to disinbark but 10 mins late the sindaco *"the mayor" came out of a fiat shouting saying are you mad who gave you the permission?. So no they are still locked on the cruise


----------



## Karin1984

@Dreams&wishes , thanks, it looked like the first paragraph said it was ok.


----------



## Dreams&wishes

Karin1984 said:


> @Dreams&wishes , thanks, it looked like the first paragraph said it was ok.


Yes they did in a sarcastic way. Google translate wouldn't pick that.


----------



## Dreams&wishes

Actually ansa has just said that the couple's tests were negative.


----------



## otten

BWV Dreamin said:


> Thanks for posting! Another confirmation that this virus is not contained.



No one is saying that it is contained. What they are saying is that the risk is being way way overblown in the media. The flu is way less contained and you don't see people freaking out about it. Quite the opposite, most people take flu outbreaks way less seriously than they should.


----------



## pearljammer

So, we’re scheduled to leave in almost a week to cruise out of MiaMi.  I’m not one to get dramatic about things but I will say this is concerning on many levels.   While I’m confident about ourselves, it’s hard to know about the other thousands on board AND as we go through the Miami airport.   of course, we’ll be as smart as one can (wiping down surfacing, washing hands, etc.).    This cruise in Rome makes one think, it only takes ONE.   If ONE person is identified as potentially having this, the impact this may have is nerve-racking.    Are we prepared to be potentially isolated for up to 14 days?    I can easily say ....No, but who would be.   I won’t go into details listing where we’d fall short but it’s a gamble for anyone at this point.   We’re not talking just the factors of the ship, but the impact it may have on work, school, pets at home, pets being boarded, clothing, flights, etc.   Am I worried about it more than the flu?  Yes, but only in the extent of the quarantine potential.    I wouldn’t want ANY of us to get anything on the trip as I’ve had either norovirus OR food poisoning on DCL before and it was horrible.   Other family members didn’t get sick but it lasted 24 hours and I stayed in my room absolutely miserable, missing Castaway Cay.   So yeah, I’m keeping my eyes on this board to see if others are running into or hearing of any issues as they travel on DCL in the next week.   It’s spreading so quickly and impacting so much, I can’t help but wonder the extent of this thing in a week!


----------



## otten

pearljammer said:


> So, we’re scheduled to leave in almost a week to cruise out of MiaMi.  I’m not one to get dramatic about things but I will say this is concerning on many levels.   While I’m confident about ourselves, it’s hard to know about the other thousands on board AND as we go through the Miami airport.   of course, we’ll be as smart as one can (wiping down surfacing, washing hands, etc.).    This cruise in Rome makes one think, it only takes ONE.   If ONE person is identified as potentially having this, the impact this may have is nerve-racking.    Are we prepared to be potentially isolated for up to 14 days?    I can easily say ....No, but who would be.   I won’t go into details listing where we’d fall short but it’s a gamble for anyone at this point.   We’re not talking just the factors of the ship, but the impact it may have on work, school, pets at home, pets being boarded, clothing, flights, etc.   Am I worried about it more than the flu?  Yes, but only in the extent of the quarantine potential.    I wouldn’t want ANY of us to get anything on the trip as I’ve had either norovirus OR food poisoning on DCL before and it was horrible.   Other family members didn’t get sick but it lasted 24 hours and I stayed in my room absolutely miserable, missing Castaway Cay.   So yeah, I’m keeping my eyes on this board to see if others are running into or hearing of any issues as they travel on DCL in the next week.   It’s spreading so quickly and impacting so much, I can’t help but wonder the extent of this thing in a week!



To be fair, it isn't spreading nearly as quickly as the hysteria about it is, which is the real problem.

I really urge anyone concerned about this virus to make sure they're getting their information from epidemiologists and disease experts. Not politicians and the media.


----------



## Karin1984

pearljammer said:


> So, we’re scheduled to leave in almost a week to cruise out of MiaMi.  I’m not one to get dramatic about things but I will say this is concerning on many levels.   While I’m confident about ourselves, it’s hard to know about the other thousands on board AND as we go through the Miami airport.   of course, we’ll be as smart as one can (wiping down surfacing, washing hands, etc.).    This cruise in Rome makes one think, it only takes ONE.   If ONE person is identified as potentially having this, the impact this may have is nerve-racking.    Are we prepared to be potentially isolated for up to 14 days?    I can easily say ....No, but who would be.   I won’t go into details listing where we’d fall short but it’s a gamble for anyone at this point.   We’re not talking just the factors of the ship, but the impact it may have on work, school, pets at home, pets being boarded, clothing, flights, etc.   Am I worried about it more than the flu?  Yes, but only in the extent of the quarantine potential.    I wouldn’t want ANY of us to get anything on the trip as I’ve had either norovirus OR food poisoning on DCL before and it was horrible.   Other family members didn’t get sick but it lasted 24 hours and I stayed in my room absolutely miserable, missing Castaway Cay.   So yeah, I’m keeping my eyes on this board to see if others are running into or hearing of any issues as they travel on DCL in the next week.   It’s spreading so quickly and impacting so much, I can’t help but wonder the extent of this thing in a week!



That one person can be your neighbour, teacher, colleague, etc. if you develop symptoms tomorrow and if in the very small chance it's not just the flu but coronavirus, you could be quarantined and miss the cruise entirely. Except normal precautions you cannot do anything, because you cannot control what your neighbour, teacher, colleague did and where he has been. Only think about what you can control.


----------



## pearljammer

Karin1984 said:


> That one person can be your neighbour, teacher, colleague, etc. if you develop symptoms tomorrow and if in the very small chance it's not just the flu but coronavirus, you could be quarantined and miss the cruise entirely. Except normal precautions you cannot do anything, because you cannot control what your neighbour, teacher, colleague did and where he has been. Only think about what you can control.


We’ll, while I appreciate your thoughts, that’s a given.   I’m making an assumption IF we make it So far as to get on the boat.  Just saying.


----------



## Adventurelawyer

This article is one of the least salacious, most linear, and most informative on the outbreak that I have read.
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.la...coronavirus-china-science-mysteries?_amp=true

Ive been scouring the interwebs for information on the expected course of the disease and survival rates. The news isn’t reporting on people living and getting better because that doesn’t drive clicks. I don’t trust China to tell the truth and, even though the US government states they are being transparent, this time, I’m certain we will find out China has once again withheld vital information about this newest outbreak, but I am comforted in the knowledge that the CDC and the Aussies have recreated this virus in a lab and that is a short walk to treatment and vaccines (note that it had to be recreated because China has refused to share samples or allow foreign epidemiologists and investigators to assist, thus my skepticism at their transparency).

But the long and the short is, try not to panic. Stay healthy. This will all be over soon.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Well the WHO just made an announcement today that this virus is of a global state of emergency. That was announced on Fox News today. I don’t have the ability to post links. Everyone should be able to find the article.


----------



## hnthomps

BWV Dreamin said:


> Well the WHO just made an announcement today that this virus is of a global state of emergency. That was announced on Fox News today. I don’t have the ability to post links. Everyone should be able to find the article.



Indeed. Some reputable sources, but this is certainly information being reported widely: 
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/30/world/asia/coronavirus-china.html
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/01/30/who-declares-china-coronavirus-a-global-health-emergency.html
As these, and other, articles make clear, this is akin to issuing a state of emergency after a natural disaster -- it will speed up the flow of money globally, and is designed primarily to help stem the spread of the virus in less developed countries. 

While of course it remains something to be aware of if you are at risk (if you work in a hospital, if someone in your life recently traveled from Wuhan, etc), it is still less severe than the flu. Taking the precautions one should always take to avoid contagion (washing hands frequently, staying home when sick, getting the flu shot, not licking public spaces, etc) is still reasonable. 

Everyone measures risk differently. Do what is right for you and your family to feel safe.

I work for a University that has hospitals and international affiliates, including in China. We've received frequent updates about the appropriate protocol for employees based on level risk. Ranging from -- the Hong Kong center is closed, everyone is staying home down to people like me who have essentially no measurable risk and don't need to do anything.


----------



## Karin1984

The case on the cruise ship in Italy was negative: https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...ave-coronavirus-health-ministry-idUSKBN1ZT2RP


----------



## pezgirlroy

Also the two suspected cases in New Hampshire were negative.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

hnthomps said:


> not licking public space


----------



## otten

hnthomps said:


> Indeed. Some reputable sources, but this is certainly information being reported widely:
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/30/world/asia/coronavirus-china.html
> https://www.cnbc.com/2020/01/30/who-declares-china-coronavirus-a-global-health-emergency.html
> As these, and other, articles make clear, this is akin to issuing a state of emergency after a natural disaster -- it will speed up the flow of money globally, and is designed primarily to help stem the spread of the virus in less developed countries.
> 
> While of course it remains something to be aware of if you are at risk (if you work in a hospital, if someone in your life recently traveled from Wuhan, etc), it is still less severe than the flu. Taking the precautions one should always take to avoid contagion (washing hands frequently, staying home when sick, getting the flu shot, not licking public spaces, etc) is still reasonable.
> 
> Everyone measures risk differently. Do what is right for you and your family to feel safe.
> 
> I work for a University that has hospitals and international affiliates, including in China. We've received frequent updates about the appropriate protocol for employees based on level risk. Ranging from -- the Hong Kong center is closed, everyone is staying home down to people like me who have essentially no measurable risk and don't need to do anything.



Last WDW trip my 5 year old was licking the hand rails! Gotta wonder what goes through their heads that that seems like a good idea lol


----------



## pezgirlroy

otten said:


> Last WDW trip my 5 year old was licking the hand rails! Gotta wonder what goes through their heads that that seems like a good idea lol


It probably built up his/her immunity.


----------



## otten

pezgirlroy said:


> It probably built up his/her immunity.



 LOL true.


----------



## Disneyfamforsure

The human body is designed to deal with viruses and other sicknesses.  You can drive yourself crazy if you stop to think about all the potential exposures out in the world during regular daily activities:  ATMs, grocery carts, door handles, bathrooms, cash money, fast food restaurants, playgrounds, etc.  My husband had the flu this year and ended up in the hospital.  I never got the flu shot and was totally exposed to the funk, but never got sick.  Superhero?...  probably, or just the nature of how these type of viruses work.  Stress and worry are super detrimental to our health and overall ability to fight off yucky stuff.  Like others have said, we should not stress about these things.  Take normal sanitary precautions and enjoy life.


----------



## JulieBeeRN

Not licking public places is always good advice, with or without a global state of emergency.


----------



## SamFaniam

JulieBeeRN said:


> Not licking public places is always good advice, with or without a global state of emergency.



But what if someone triple-dog-dares you????


----------



## hmsTigger

b2k1121 said:


> Yep. I just got off the Magic Jan 14 and the flu symptoms started that night.  Seemingly half the people on the ship were sick.  Tons of coughing, lots of people laying down looking miserable.  Wife and I are incredibly careful with germs, always sanitize tray and arm rests on planes, use the wipes and/or sanitizer before and after eating on the ship including each time we touch something on the buffet.  We even use the wipes as a layer for pulling down the ice cream handles and using the soda machines like weirdos.  Still seems impossible to not get sick during this time of year.


Sorry to hear you are sick B2  Hope you had a nice cruise though.  Get well soon.


----------



## Karin1984

SamFaniam said:


> But what if someone triple-dog-dares you????


Usually when your dog licks you first, then you can lick back. I think.


----------



## SusannaBanana

otten said:


> Last WDW trip my 5 year old was licking the hand rails! Gotta wonder what goes through their heads that that seems like a good idea lol


 
I catch mine licking public counters more often than I would like to admit! I think because it's right at mouth level...


----------



## DIS_MIKE

JulieBeeRN said:


> Not licking public places is always good advice, with or without a global state of emergency.



I couldn't agree more! 

I also do not recommend doing this.


----------



## auntrenae

Junebug1029 said:


> On DCL, they do have you wash your hands before going into Cabanas, but after you get your food, wash or sanitize your hands before eating again. You don’t know who sneezed on their hands and then used one of the serving spoons


I'm planning on taking vinyl gloves for the buffet. I have them already, so it's an added measure of safety for me. I have a weak immune system, so I'm being extra careful. we leave for a 4 day Bahamas on the Dream on the 24th.


----------



## SusannaBanana

auntrenae said:


> I'm planning on taking vinyl gloves for the buffet. I have them already, so it's an added measure of safety for me. I have a weak immune system, so I'm being extra careful. we leave for a 4 day Bahamas on the Dream on the 24th.


 
Also, maybe having someone else in your party fill the plates, and then sanitize? It's more work. I'm thinking about doing this for my kids. (You know, mommy sacrificing her health for the sake of the littles.)


----------



## SL6827

I have a plane to catch to San Diego in a couple weeks.  Went to Walmart yesterday and I bought a 5 pack of the industrial mask.  Not supposed to be at all effective, but I got some and will probably wear one, my husband said no.  But I will say, they were low in stock of them.


----------



## pezgirlroy

SL6827 said:


> I have a plane to catch to San Diego in a couple weeks.  Went to Walmart yesterday and I bought a 5 pack of the industrial mask.  Not supposed to be at all effective, but I got some and will probably wear one, my husband said no.  But I will say, they were low in stock of them.


Just on eye witness account, my parents just flew to miami and did not see anyone wearing masks in the airport. I will be flying on Saturday with two small kids from manchester to philly to pensacola and we will not be wearing masks. I do have wipes for the plane but that is it.


----------



## SusannaBanana

I've been using wipes on planes (or even just a handful of sanitizer, if I can't find the wipes)!


----------



## hmsTigger

Are there any scientific accounts or real news you can read out there which can tell you what is working and what's not?


----------



## Karin1984

hmsTigger said:


> Are there any scientific accounts or real news you can read out there which can tell you what is working and what's not?


I would just stick to the WHO and CDC publications. 
https://www.who.int/news-room/q-a-detail/q-a-coronaviruses


----------



## Karin1984

SL6827 said:


> I have a plane to catch to San Diego in a couple weeks.  Went to Walmart yesterday and I bought a 5 pack of the industrial mask.  Not supposed to be at all effective, but I got some and will probably wear one, my husband said no.  But I will say, they were low in stock of them.



From the Q&A of WHO


> Should I wear a mask to protect myself?
> 
> Wearing a medical mask can help limit the spread of some respiratory disease. However, using a mask alone is not guaranteed to stop infections and should be combined with other prevention measures including hand and respiratory hygiene and avoiding close contact – at least 1 metre (3 feet) distance between yourself and other people.
> WHO advises on rational use of medical masks thus avoiding unnecessary wastage of precious resources and potential misuse of masks (see Advice on the use of masks). This means using masks only if you have respiratory symptoms (coughing or sneezing), have suspected 2019-nCoV infection with mild symptoms or are caring for someone with suspected 2019-nCoV infection. A suspected 2019-nCoV infection is linked to travel in an area in China where 2019-nCoV has been reported, or close contact with someone who has traveled from China and has respiratory symptoms.



The url in the link doesn't work, but it should go to this page: 
https://www.who.int/emergencies/dis...9/advice-for-public/when-and-how-to-use-masksThere are some videos on how to wear the mask to make it as effective as possible.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

I wear a mask on every airline flight. Never get sick pre or post travel. It can only help, not hurt.


----------



## SL6827

BWV Dreamin said:


> I wear a mask on every airline flight. Never get sick pre or post travel. It can only help, not hurt.


Exactly.


----------



## kevjen01




----------



## DisneYE

BWV Dreamin said:


> I wear a mask on every airline flight. Never get sick pre or post travel. It can only help, not hurt.



You just started doing that recently or you've done this for a long time?

A few years ago I got horribly sick from a woman on an airplane that was sitting beside me that was coughing non stop... I was knocked out for a good couple of weeks. with the flu, cough.. I was miserable.
Since then I fly with one of those gaiters motorcycle riders use and I cover my mouth and nose with them when I hear ppl coughing nearby. 
I haven't got sick since, a good 3-4 years... I do get the odd looks from ppl but idc.


----------



## hmsTigger

Good For you DisneYE   People should NOT be travelling who are that sick anyway but because they do we all suffer the consequences and have to be proactive.  I'm going to look up the motorcycle mask you mention  Sounds like a winner to me  I would not care either what other ppl think.  Stay well!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

DisneYE said:


> You just started doing that recently or you've done this for a long time?
> 
> A few years ago I got horribly sick from a woman on an airplane that was sitting beside me that was coughing non stop... I was knocked out for a good couple of weeks. with the flu, cough.. I was miserable.
> Since then I fly with one of those gaiters motorcycle riders use and I cover my mouth and nose with them when I hear ppl coughing nearby.
> I haven't got sick since, a good 3-4 years... I do get the odd looks from ppl but idc.


I have been doing this since 2009. After I got sick after a flight, I wear one religously. I dont eat or drink on our flight.


----------



## Dreams&wishes

I read that wearing a mask if you don't have any symptoms it's actually worse and exposes you more to the virus, as you are actually more prone to touch your face to adjust it.


----------



## hmsTigger

I just read again what I had been told for years in the medical profession which I hope is accurate.  The N95 masks if placed on the face securely will screen 95% of germs and influenza    This particular virus who knows or sure?  There is not a lot out there to read yet on what has been working and what has not.  The CDC recommended use of N95 masks 5 days ago  with suspected Corona Virus.  The surgical masks you see on people in articles are to prevent droplets from infecting others.  There is still much to learn...…………………...


----------



## Numtini

Masks are more effective if the person who's sick wears one. Not so much the other way. Buying a non-medical mask is just ridiculous. Washing your hands Hawkeye Pierce style is the answer. Secondarily not poking your fingers into your eyes, mouth, or snout. (Harder than it sounds.) Did I mention washing your hands? No, not hand sanitizer, washing your hands. Did I mention washing your hands? 

But the reality is that in America you are 14,000 times more likely to die of flu than Corona. And you would never have even thought about it.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Having worked as a Registered Respiratory therapist for 22 years I can tell you that the N95 masks work!! It is the best you can wear to prevent particle sizes as small as .3 microns. That is small and should prevent the Coronavirus particles from passing through the masks. Washing hands alone is not going to stop the spread of this virus.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Numtini said:


> Masks are more effective if the person who's sick wears one. Not so much the other way.


It goes both ways.........


----------



## Jax1023

BWV Dreamin said:


> Having worked as a Registered Respiratory therapist for 22 years I can tell you that the N95 masks work!! It is the best you can wear to prevent particle sizes as small as .3 microns. That is small and should prevent the Coronavirus particles from passing through the masks. Washing hands alone is not going to stop the spread of this virus.


I work in healthcare and I can’t even imagine wearing an n95 mask for the duration of a flight without taking it off. They make me feel so claustrophobic. Not to mention if you don’t know what your doing and don’t take it off properly, your just moving everything on the outside of the mask to your skin.

all of the mask wearing outside of a healthcare setting just feels like show.  If you don’t know what your doing to wear it properly, move it to itch your nose or something etc, it’s not going to do anything.


----------



## ElisainNYC

Ok, let's play a not so fun game.  So...  Let's pretend you're on a Disney Cruise, and it's discovered that someone has coronavirus aboard the ship.  One case becomes three or five or seven over the course of the week, and now they've decided to quarantine the entire ship for two additional weeks, or more.  What are the next steps, and who pays for it? Because in their contract, it would appear (as it reads now), that the guest pays, not Disney.  (And that could get more than a little pricey I'd think... It's food for thought.)  Anyone have the same or different interpretation? Or another thought of what may happen in this case?  :

*TERMS & CONDITIONS

RIGHT TO CHANGE ITINERARY/DETENTION*
Disney Cruise Line may in its sole discretion and without prior notice change, substitute, postpone, cancel or deviate from any scheduled sailing, itinerary or call at any port, and may substitute another vessel for the ship, and shall not be liable for any loss or damage incurred by a Guest as a result of any such change, substitution, postponement, cancellation or deviation. *The Guest shall pay any and all expenses incurred if a Guest is detained on board ship or elsewhere at any stage of a voyage because of quarantine*, port regulations, prevailing applicable law, *illness* or other cause.


*CRUISE CONTRACT:*

# 25. The Carrier and Master each reserves the right, without liability whatsoever, to refuse passage, disembark, quarantine, deny service of alcohol to, restrain or confine to a stateroom or any other area any Guest who physical, mental condition, or behavior, or the physical or mental condition or behavior of any person in the care of the Guest, is considered in the sole opinion of the Master and/ or the ship's physician to constitute a risk to the Guest's own well-being or that of any other rGuest, crewmember, or person, or to the safety of the Vessel.  Carrier may refuse to transport or may disembark at any port any Guest with a criminal background or any Guest who may be suffering from contagious or infectious disease, ill health, or who presence in the opinion of the Master may be detrimental to the comfort or safety of any other Guest, crewmember or person, or who, in the Master's opinion, might be excluded from landing at destination by Immigration or other Governmental Authorities. * If any Guest is detained on board or elsewhere at any state or at destination because of quarantine, *port regulations, prevailing applicable law, *illness or other cause, all expenses incurred in connection with such detention shall be for Guest's account. * Any Guest carried beyond destination for any reason without fault of the Carrier shall pay for any additional maintenance or extra transportation.  *In any and all cases described in this clause, the Guest shall not be entitled to any refund of fare, credit or compensation whatsoever.  *


----------



## Dreams&wishes

ElisainNYC said:


> Ok, let's play a not so fun game.  So...  Let's pretend you're on a Disney Cruise, and it's discovered that someone has coronavirus aboard the ship.  One case becomes three or five or seven over the course of the week, and now they've decided to quarantine the entire ship for two additional weeks, or more.  What are the next steps, and who pays for it? Because in their contract, it would appear (as it reads now), that the guest pays, not Disney.  (And that could get more than a little pricey I'd think... It's food for thought.)  Anyone have the same or different interpretation? Or another thought of what may happen in this case?  :
> 
> *TERMS & CONDITIONS
> 
> RIGHT TO CHANGE ITINERARY/DETENTION*
> Disney Cruise Line may in its sole discretion and without prior notice change, substitute, postpone, cancel or deviate from any scheduled sailing, itinerary or call at any port, and may substitute another vessel for the ship, and shall not be liable for any loss or damage incurred by a Guest as a result of any such change, substitution, postponement, cancellation or deviation. *The Guest shall pay any and all expenses incurred if a Guest is detained on board ship or elsewhere at any stage of a voyage because of quarantine*, port regulations, prevailing applicable law, *illness* or other cause.
> 
> 
> *CRUISE CONTRACT:*
> 
> # 25. The Carrier and Master each reserves the right, without liability whatsoever, to refuse passage, disembark, quarantine, deny service of alcohol to, restrain or confine to a stateroom or any other area any Guest who physical, mental condition, or behavior, or the physical or mental condition or behavior of any person in the care of the Guest, is considered in the sole opinion of the Master and/ or the ship's physician to constitute a risk to the Guest's own well-being or that of any other rGuest, crewmember, or person, or to the safety of the Vessel.  Carrier may refuse to transport or may disembark at any port any Guest with a criminal background or any Guest who may be suffering from contagious or infectious disease, ill health, or who presence in the opinion of the Master may be detrimental to the comfort or safety of any other Guest, crewmember or person, or who, in the Master's opinion, might be excluded from landing at destination by Immigration or other Governmental Authorities. * If any Guest is detained on board or elsewhere at any state or at destination because of quarantine, *port regulations, prevailing applicable law, *illness or other cause, all expenses incurred in connection with such detention shall be for Guest's account. * Any Guest carried beyond destination for any reason without fault of the Carrier shall pay for any additional maintenance or extra transportation.  *In any and all cases described in this clause, the Guest shall not be entitled to any refund of fare, credit or compensation whatsoever.  *


This is terrible. Even if your insurance policy would have covered that initially, now insurance polices are not covering anything related to coronavirus...


----------



## Karin1984

ElisainNYC said:


> Ok, let's play a not so fun game.  So...  Let's pretend you're on a Disney Cruise, and it's discovered that someone has coronavirus aboard the ship.  One case becomes three or five or seven over the course of the week, and now they've decided to quarantine the entire ship for two additional weeks, or more.  What are the next steps, and who pays for it? Because in their contract, it would appear (as it reads now), that the guest pays, not Disney.  (And that could get more than a little pricey I'd think... It's food for thought.)  Anyone have the same or different interpretation? Or another thought of what may happen in this case?  :
> 
> *TERMS & CONDITIONS
> 
> RIGHT TO CHANGE ITINERARY/DETENTION*
> Disney Cruise Line may in its sole discretion and without prior notice change, substitute, postpone, cancel or deviate from any scheduled sailing, itinerary or call at any port, and may substitute another vessel for the ship, and shall not be liable for any loss or damage incurred by a Guest as a result of any such change, substitution, postponement, cancellation or deviation. *The Guest shall pay any and all expenses incurred if a Guest is detained on board ship or elsewhere at any stage of a voyage because of quarantine*, port regulations, prevailing applicable law, *illness* or other cause.
> 
> 
> *CRUISE CONTRACT:*
> 
> # 25. The Carrier and Master each reserves the right, without liability whatsoever, to refuse passage, disembark, quarantine, deny service of alcohol to, restrain or confine to a stateroom or any other area any Guest who physical, mental condition, or behavior, or the physical or mental condition or behavior of any person in the care of the Guest, is considered in the sole opinion of the Master and/ or the ship's physician to constitute a risk to the Guest's own well-being or that of any other rGuest, crewmember, or person, or to the safety of the Vessel.  Carrier may refuse to transport or may disembark at any port any Guest with a criminal background or any Guest who may be suffering from contagious or infectious disease, ill health, or who presence in the opinion of the Master may be detrimental to the comfort or safety of any other Guest, crewmember or person, or who, in the Master's opinion, might be excluded from landing at destination by Immigration or other Governmental Authorities. * If any Guest is detained on board or elsewhere at any state or at destination because of quarantine, *port regulations, prevailing applicable law, *illness or other cause, all expenses incurred in connection with such detention shall be for Guest's account. * Any Guest carried beyond destination for any reason without fault of the Carrier shall pay for any additional maintenance or extra transportation.  *In any and all cases described in this clause, the Guest shall not be entitled to any refund of fare, credit or compensation whatsoever.  *





Dreams&wishes said:


> This is terrible. Even if your insurance policy would have covered that initially, now insurance polices are not covering anything related to coronavirus...



This is new territory, this is not the same as individual quarantines that happen from time to time. Princess and HAL have similar things in their contracts. But now the costs for on board etc. were covered by the cruiseline and everyone got their fare refunded plus discounts for future cruises. 

It is most likely that in the unlikely event a DCL ship would be quarantined they will follow the same procedure. Because people who weren't sick, got quarantined. People got sick on board of the Diamond Princess. No cruiseline would want to risk the backlash of having those people pay.

This is an unusual situation, there is no reason to think they will follow usual procedures.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Jax1023 said:


> I work in healthcare and I can’t even imagine wearing an n95 mask for the duration of a flight without taking it off. They make me feel so claustrophobic. Not to mention if you don’t know what your doing and don’t take it off properly, your just moving everything on the outside of the mask to your skin.
> 
> all of the mask wearing outside of a healthcare setting just feels like show.  If you don’t know what your doing to wear it properly, move it to itch your nose or something etc, it’s not going to do anything.


So we will just agree to disagree. If you dont believe in the mask, then dont wear one. Your choice. But your not of the authority to say they dont work. What exactly did you do in healthcare? I stand by my statement.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

ElisainNYC said:


> Ok, let's play a not so fun game.  So...  Let's pretend you're on a Disney Cruise, and it's discovered that someone has coronavirus aboard the ship.  One case becomes three or five or seven over the course of the week, and now they've decided to quarantine the entire ship for two additional weeks, or more.  What are the next steps, and who pays for it? Because in their contract, it would appear (as it reads now), that the guest pays, not Disney.  (And that could get more than a little pricey I'd think... It's food for thought.)  Anyone have the same or different interpretation? Or another thought of what may happen in this case?  :
> 
> *TERMS & CONDITIONS
> 
> RIGHT TO CHANGE ITINERARY/DETENTION*
> Disney Cruise Line may in its sole discretion and without prior notice change, substitute, postpone, cancel or deviate from any scheduled sailing, itinerary or call at any port, and may substitute another vessel for the ship, and shall not be liable for any loss or damage incurred by a Guest as a result of any such change, substitution, postponement, cancellation or deviation. *The Guest shall pay any and all expenses incurred if a Guest is detained on board ship or elsewhere at any stage of a voyage because of quarantine*, port regulations, prevailing applicable law, *illness* or other cause.
> 
> 
> *CRUISE CONTRACT:*
> 
> # 25. The Carrier and Master each reserves the right, without liability whatsoever, to refuse passage, disembark, quarantine, deny service of alcohol to, restrain or confine to a stateroom or any other area any Guest who physical, mental condition, or behavior, or the physical or mental condition or behavior of any person in the care of the Guest, is considered in the sole opinion of the Master and/ or the ship's physician to constitute a risk to the Guest's own well-being or that of any other rGuest, crewmember, or person, or to the safety of the Vessel.  Carrier may refuse to transport or may disembark at any port any Guest with a criminal background or any Guest who may be suffering from contagious or infectious disease, ill health, or who presence in the opinion of the Master may be detrimental to the comfort or safety of any other Guest, crewmember or person, or who, in the Master's opinion, might be excluded from landing at destination by Immigration or other Governmental Authorities. * If any Guest is detained on board or elsewhere at any state or at destination because of quarantine, *port regulations, prevailing applicable law, *illness or other cause, all expenses incurred in connection with such detention shall be for Guest's account. * Any Guest carried beyond destination for any reason without fault of the Carrier shall pay for any additional maintenance or extra transportation.  *In any and all cases described in this clause, the Guest shall not be entitled to any refund of fare, credit or compensation whatsoever.  *


Thanks for posting! I think Disney will have to address this.


----------



## DisneYE

hmsTigger said:


> Good For you DisneYE   People should NOT be travelling who are that sick anyway but because they do we all suffer the consequences and have to be proactive.  I'm going to look up the motorcycle mask you mention  Sounds like a winner to me  I would not care either what other ppl think.  Stay well!



this is the one I have
https://www.amazon.com/THINDUST-Sum...eywords=gaiter+thindust&qid=1582204688&sr=8-2


----------



## Lisa F

I'm on a southwest flight right this second out of PVD... only one young woman wearing a mask. 

I did buy chlorox wipes and wiped down the hard surfaces. 

No one around me is acting sick - projectile coughing and the like. Going on the fantasy Saturday... Hoping to stay healthy!


----------



## Jax1023

BWV Dreamin said:


> So we will just agree to disagree. If you dont believe in the mask, then dont wear one. Your choice. But your not of the authority to say they dont work. What exactly did you do in healthcare? I stand by my statement.


I believe they work. I just don’t think every tom, dick and sally who order masks on amazon are wearing properly fitting n95 masks. As you well know, they have to fit correctly. Hence the yearly fit testing. If some random person just orders one, it might now be the right size, or they might not tighten it enough as a properly fitting mask can be quite tight.


----------



## DisneYE

Lisa F said:


> I'm on a southwest flight right this second out of PVD... only one young woman wearing a mask.
> 
> I did buy chlorox wipes and wiped down the hard surfaces.
> 
> No one around me is acting sick - projectile coughing and the like. Going on the fantasy Saturday... Hoping to stay healthy!



Thanks for reporting on this.
Have a fantastic cruise.


----------



## vegs1

I had some mask training from a specialized health and safety team a couple of years ago when there was an outbreak in a local long term care home that they couldn’t identify. They did an educational seminar on how these products work. We were told that the N95 masks work to prevent the tiniest of particles from entering your airways but even they only work when fitted properly by trained professionals.  Healthcare workers have sessions to have this done properly. 

Single use masks work to prevent large droplets from entering but small particles can get through. There are often gaps at the sides caused by the loops pulling on your ears. 

Cloth masks are useless except for dust. 

N95 masks may make it difficult to breathe so you have to be careful. And touching the masks with bare hands exposes you to the germs. You are more likely to touch ill fitting masks. 

If you have facial hair, even the N95 mask may not fit appropriately. 

Whether you choose to wear one or not is entirely of your own choosing. Most important is washing your hands for a minimum 20 seconds with soap and water and keep your hands away from your face. And stay home if you’re sick.


----------



## Karin1984

BWV Dreamin said:


> Thanks for posting! I think Disney will have to address this.


They will never address this upfront.
If DCL publishes in advance 'if we quarantine the whole ship, you have to pay for it yourself, no refunds', that will lead to cancellations as people will not risk it if they cannot afford it.
If DCL publishes in advance 'if we quarantine the whole ship, you get everything paid for and/or refunded', they will probably raise the prices to 'cover' for the costs they will make for this in the unlikely event it is necessary. But raising prices because of a procedure like this will lead to backlash as well.

They will only publish anything about it when there is a need for it, and that will be on a case by case evaluation, when there is a virus discovered.


----------



## mmouse37

otten said:


> Last WDW trip my 5 year old was licking the hand rails! Gotta wonder what goes through their heads that that seems like a good idea lol



Just something kids like to do....our son was 4 he decided to lick the subway hand rail in NYC.  

MJ


----------



## JulieBeeRN

Jax1023 said:


> I work in healthcare and I can’t even imagine wearing an n95 mask for the duration of a flight without taking it off. They make me feel so claustrophobic.



I agree 100%!   I cannot wait to take my mask off after being in the OR.   That and my nose immediately starts itching when I’m scrubbed in.


----------



## macm525

mandadh09 said:


> This makes me feel a little better, I tend to be a worrywart! This is our first Disney cruise


We just got back from Disney World and will cruise with Disney Cruise Line again in April. I'm not worried about the coronavirus.  I usually bring lysol wipes with me, especially for the plane and wipe down everything before I sit in my seat.  Disney Cruise Line is meticulous with cleaning the ship.  All guests must wash their hands before going into the restaurants, and there are sanitizing wipes all over the ship.  Enjoy your cruise...it is really a magical time!


----------



## macm525

mandadh09 said:


> This makes me feel a little better, I tend to be a worrywart! This is our first Disney cruise


We just got back from Disney World and will cruise with Disney Cruise Line again in April. I'm not worried about the coronavirus.  I usually bring lysol wipes with me, especially for the plane and wipe down everything before I sit in my seat.  Disney Cruise Line is meticulous with cleaning the ship.  All guests must wash their hands before going into the restaurants, and there are sanitizing wipes all over the ship.  Enjoy your cruise...it is really a magical time!


----------



## LiZaArd

I am glad to see I'm not the only one that wipes everything down when I sit down on the plane. The last flight I was on the guy next to me made fun of me to his wife by text (sorry but the font was like 40 so wasn't hard to not see it) and her reply was "you should start sneezing".  To each their own I guess but still was offended.  I'm guessing if they're flying anywhere right now they're wiping their seat tables or whatever down. 

We leave for Disney World Thursday then for the Dream on Monday.  I take with me the same "common sense" I use on a daily basis commuting in/out of NYC for work.  WASH YOUR HANDS.  WASH YOUR HANDS!!!!!  There is a reason the crew has you washing your hands before you go into Cabanas, please don't complain and please just do it and do it correctly.  And please BE SMART!!! Cover your mouth when you sneeze/cough (crook of the elbow!!) and like many have said.. if you are sick, please stay home!  I was coming home tonight and as I was walking behind this girl she stopped, cough loud and hard a few times, then hacked a few times and then spit on the sidewalk.  I can look past all it I guess because you have to do what you have to but she never once covered her mouth or made an effort too.  I just shook my head (after jumping to the street to get around her hahaha) and thought this!!! This is what is wrong!!  Rant over.


----------



## hmsTigger

How sad that you were shamed on the plane for trying to create a germ-free environment.  I don't blame you for being offended.  I have wiped down tray table and arm rests for years and believe it pays off.
I never touch the airline magazines and bring all my own reading material.  People are just inconsiderate as you saw on the sidewalk and sneeze without covering their mouths turning the area around them and you on a plane into a germ zone.  Keep on cleaning! Cold and flu viruses can live up to 24 hours on any surface.  It appears your seat mate was just a shamer who received bad advice from his wife...to start sneezing.  Who could say something like that!


----------



## FigmentSpark

While you don't owe anyone an explanation, if you feel uncomfortable or judged, you could choose to offer an explanation - "I'm going to visit with my aunt whose battling cancer.  I don't want to take any chances and bring her any bugs that could hurt her health right now."  

At least that will embarrass them about being so judgy, and only you need to know it's a lie.  Unless you happen to be wearing your Mickey ears and family t-shirts on the plane, of course.


----------



## Karin1984

FigmentSpark said:


> While you don't owe anyone an explanation, if you feel uncomfortable or judged, you could choose to offer an explanation - "I'm going to visit with my aunt whose battling cancer.  I don't want to take any chances and bring her any bugs that could hurt her health right now."
> 
> At least that will embarrass them about being so judgy, and only you need to know it's a lie.  Unless you happen to be wearing your Mickey ears and family t-shirts on the plane, of course.


That would mean admitting that she had been reading into private conversations, and by that embarrassing herself. Lying about cancer or any other illness is not good for your kharma.

If you behave in a way that is out of the ordinary, you can expect looks. Feeling offended by it will not improve anything for anyone. Best to ignore looks and comments.


----------



## Adventurelawyer

Karin1984 said:


> That would mean admitting that she had been reading into private conversations, and by that embarrassing herself. Lying about cancer or any other illness is not good for your kharma.
> 
> If you behave in a way that is out of the ordinary, you can expect looks. Feeling offended by it will not improve anything for anyone. Best to ignore looks and comments.


Neither is pretending to be sick and fake sneezing when someone is trying to clean up their immediate area.  Or mocking a person on the low or judging the responses of others to a particular stimuli, simply because it isn't your own.  Talk about things that aren't good for your karma.

Nothing is private on a plane.  If you have your phone open and someone reads or views your screen, that is on you. You have zero expectation of privacy when you are shoulder to shoulder (and practically butt to belly button).  That would be on them for being trashy, albeit quietly trashy.  

I agree she shouldn't make any response to "those" people, because none is required.  Do you girl.


----------



## LiZaArd

Adventurelawyer said:


> Neither is pretending to be sick and fake sneezing when someone is trying to clean up their immediate area.  Or mocking a person on the low or judging the responses of others to a particular stimuli, simply because it isn't your own.  Talk about things that aren't good for your karma.
> 
> Nothing is private on a plane.  If you have your phone open and someone reads or views your screen, that is on you. You have zero expectation of privacy when you are shoulder to shoulder (and practically butt to belly button).  That would be on them for being trashy, albeit quietly trashy.
> 
> I agree she shouldn't make any response to "those" people, because none is required.  Do you girl.




Thank you!! 


And while I appreciate the sentiment of giving a 'reason' of why I'm doing it, I wouldn't.  I also wouldn't be the slightest embarrassed for being found out that I read someone's text.  I'm not exaggerating that the font was about 40 so even the person 3 rows back could of read it just fine, it was hard not to see it.  I'm not one to hold back so I made a comment out loud so he was well aware I saw his text and I was fine with it    Speaking of karma, the best part of it all was he was in the window seat so guess who he had to ask to get out to go to the bathroom?  Haha!!


----------



## hmsTigger

Love it!  Last Laugh LizaArd


----------



## disneylove69

otten said:


> Honestly you should be more worried about the flu,


Had it 3 times this season and had the flu shot.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

The flu mutates just like the Coronavirus. They make the vaccine early on hoping it is for the right strain, but as time goes on it does mutate. I never get the flu shot early ( usually around end of Oct) so I have it at full strength going in to peak flu season.


----------



## Ky Cruisin

It isn't necessarily the virus that concerns me...we are on Greek Isles cruise in June, with an increased number of cases in Italy...what will happen...and will Greece want people coming into their country...No need to worry about things you can't control...but still on my mind when booking private tours, ect.


----------



## Ky Cruisin

It isn't necessarily the virus that concerns me...we are on Greek Isles cruise in June, with an increased number of cases in Italy...what will happen...and will Greece want people coming into their country...No need to worry about things you can't control...but still on my mind when booking private tours, ect.


----------



## smmco

Ky Cruisin said:


> It isn't necessarily the virus that concerns me...we are on Greek Isles cruise in June, with an increased number of cases in Italy...what will happen...and will Greece want people coming into their country...No need to worry about things you can't control...but still on my mind when booking private tours, ect.


It’s a lot of money gone to waste if your missing ports. Hopefully there aren’t any travel bans.


----------



## pearljammer

Ky Cruisin said:


> It isn't necessarily the virus that concerns me...we are on Greek Isles cruise in June, with an increased number of cases in Italy...what will happen...and will Greece want people coming into their country...No need to worry about things you can't control...but still on my mind when booking private tours, ect.


I’m seeing where the virus is starting to hit italy and we too have a cruise in July out of Rome.    We can cancel with no penalty 120+ days out so will keep my ears open.    I understand some of the northern cities are going into quarantine.


----------



## ofcabbagesandkings

We were supposed to attend a wedding in Northern Italy in June and we definitely won't be going now. Mainly because I don't want to risk getting quarantined in Europe away from my kids (we were going to make it a quick trip and leave them with grandparents). I would cancel if I had a cruise with ports in Italy planned, especially since those cruises and the associated flights are so expensive. I'm able to take a wait-and-see approach with our October Bermuda cruise in no small part because we don't have to fly.


----------



## tidefan

pearljammer said:


> I’m seeing where the virus is starting to hit italy and we too have a cruise in July out of Rome.    We can cancel with no penalty 120+ days out so will keep my ears open.    I understand some of the northern cities are going into quarantine.


Us too.  Our final payment date is March 3rd.  It will be interesting to see what happens between now and then...


----------



## hmsTigger

I wonder who is paying for the medical care, hospitalizations if necessary, quarantine areas (hotels in Cambodia etc) and flights home for any of the passengers form the 2 ships????  I can't find anything in the news about this.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

isabellea said:


> I work in the infectious disease field and I think there's a lot of hype for nothing about this virus here in North America (for now). So far China seems to be doing a very good job at quarantine and trying to stop propagation. I would be a lot more worried about regular influenza that kills thousands of people every year and the nasty norovirus on cruises than the new coronavirus. Washing your hands regularly is the best way to prevent catching any respiratory disease.



These are my thoughts exactly.  There are over 10,000 deaths in the US alone from influenza but this will never be brought up by the media.  They are all about the hype.

Wash your hands frequently, especially before eating, and avoid touching your face.  

It reminds me of when ds23 was 9 and had a loose tooth in WDW and he kept wiggling it while waiting in line.  I kept telling him to stop putting his dirty hands in his mouth or he would get sick, but he kept at it.  Sure enough, 2 days later he came down with sore throat and felt crappy.  
People are even more confined on a ship carrying 1000 little nose-pickers.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

Junebug1029 said:


> On DCL, they do have you wash your hands before going into Cabanas, but after you get your food, wash or sanitize your hands before eating again. You don’t know who sneezed on their hands and then used one of the serving spoons



During times when they need to tighten up risk of infection, servers will put what you want on your plate, no one can touch serving spoons except crew.  They also have crew to man the drink stations so there is limited touching of cups, lids, etc.


----------



## emilymad

We have a cruise out of England booked for September.  We are planning a week in Paris and London on our own first.  We don't have final payment until May but I am watching closely now.  I am not so concerned about catching the virus as I am about a general disruption in ports and travel in and out of countries.


----------



## Canadian Girl

I did cancel my Greek cruise yesterday on the PIF date. My daughter was reading about the outbreak in Northern Italy and decided she did not feel comfortable going anymore. She had open heart surgery as a baby and still is prone to infections in her lungs when she gets sick so in our case, I didn't see the point of going until all this has settled. I personally am not concerned but the cruise was for her and she still has several years before she ages out of the Vibe. A lot of mixed emotions as flights and hotels were already booked. I just didn't  want to lose more than my flight cancellation penalty if I waited. We will do a more domestic cruise to Mexico in the fall instead.


----------



## DisneYE

Canadian Girl said:


> I did cancel my Greek cruise yesterday on the PIF date. My daughter was reading about the outbreak in Northern Italy and decided she did not feel comfortable going anymore. She had open heart surgery as a baby and still is prone to infections in her lungs when she gets sick so in our case, I didn't see the point of going until all this has settled. I personally am not concerned but the cruise was for her and she still has several years before she ages out of the Vibe. A lot of mixed emotions as flights and hotels were already booked. I just didn't  want to lose more than my flight cancellation penalty if I waited. We will do a more domestic cruise to Mexico in the fall instead.



It was the right call. I would've done the same regardless of health issues. Maybe I'd have changed that sailing for one out of North America (PC, Nola, Galveston, YVR) instead of cancelling but if you have health concerns those are paramount to everything else
We were planning a trip to Europe this summer, almost booked air fare right when the Covid19 issue started, and then decided not to. 4 figure $ savings, maybe 5 with expenses there. But more than saving $, nothing beats peace of mind & being healthy.
Wish all the best to you and your DD.


----------



## pearljammer

Canadian Girl said:


> I did cancel my Greek cruise yesterday on the PIF date. My daughter was reading about the outbreak in Northern Italy and decided she did not feel comfortable going anymore. She had open heart surgery as a baby and still is prone to infections in her lungs when she gets sick so in our case, I didn't see the point of going until all this has settled. I personally am not concerned but the cruise was for her and she still has several years before she ages out of the Vibe. A lot of mixed emotions as flights and hotels were already booked. I just didn't  want to lose more than my flight cancellation penalty if I waited. We will do a more domestic cruise to Mexico in the fall instead.


So we are at a wait and see given we have a few weeks to cancel with no penalty.   I spoke with the airline this AM and even if we cancel the cruise, if things digress with Italy, then we may get our funds back on the airlines IF they restrict flights to Rome which we’d then get a full refund.  As of now, we’d pay a penalty so while it’s likely we aren’t cruising either this summer, I’m waiting on the flights.   So holding steady but I don’t know that it’s looking good.


----------



## ahen

Were supposed to be doing the Med in May and we are long past the PIF date. Guess all we can do is watch, I did buy insurance on the insanely expensive airfare so I am glad I did that.


----------



## tarheelz

Secretly I'm hoping folks get scared off of cruising.*  Let's see some of those amazing fare bargains I'm always hearing about from those who have been sailing for decades but I've never see in the wild.

"Don't cruise!  You'll get 'The Virus!'" 

*This should not be interpreted as wishing illness on anyone.

Edited for pearljammer (and now deide71).


----------



## pearljammer

tarheelz said:


> Secretly I'm hoping folks get scared off of cruising.  Let's see some of those amazing fare bargains I'm always hearing about from those who have been sailing for decades but I've never see in the wild.
> 
> Don't cruise!  You'll get "The Virus!"


There is no nice way to say this but.....I think this quite a tacky and ignorant statement.    Of course it’s easy for people to say things safely tucked away at their little ole comp in the safety of their homes.


----------



## deide71

tarheelz said:


> Secretly I'm hoping folks get scared off of cruising.  Let's see some of those amazing fare bargains I'm always hearing about from those who have been sailing for decades but I've never see in the wild.
> 
> Don't cruise!  You'll get "The Virus!"


I seriously don’t know how to respond to this.  Are you suggesting the world is overreacting to a potential global pandemic with a death rate 20 times that of seasonal influenza?


----------



## tarheelz

pearljammer said:


> There is no nice way to say this but.....I think this quite a tacky and ignorant statement.    Of course it’s easy for people to say things safely tucked away at their little ole comp in the safety of their homes.



Of course, it's tacky.  Have you seen my stateroom door?


----------



## tarheelz

deide71 said:


> I seriously don’t know how to respond to this.  Are you suggesting the world is overreacting to a potential global pandemic with a death rate 20 times that of seasonal influenza?



Um, no.  I'm suggesting I'm cheap.


----------



## Gentry2004

tidefan said:


> Us too.  Our final payment date is March 3rd.  It will be interesting to see what happens between now and then...



I would definitely be planning to cancel prior to PIF in this situation.


----------



## tidefan

Gentry2004 said:


> I would definitely be planning to cancel prior to PIF in this situation.


Our problem is that we've already purchased airfare.  However, if travel is restricted, then that may be flexible as well...


----------



## blabadie

emilymad said:


> We have a cruise out of England booked for September.  We are planning a week in Paris and London on our own first.  We don't have final payment until May but I am watching closely now.  I am not so concerned about catching the virus as I am about a general disruption in ports and travel in and out of countries.



We have a Greek Odyssey cruise on HAL (Italy, Greece, and that general region) for October.  I’m still hopeful it will be fine, but a few weeks ago I wouldn’t even have thought to be concerned that far out.  Keeping an eye on things like so many others.

My dad is a reluctant traveler at best and we were treating my parents to this trip as a big once in a lifetime trip for us all (3 generations) to visit some ancestral countries together while everyone was still healthy enough to do so.  So many people impacted in both big and small ways—-I hope and pray it can be resolved fairly soon.


----------



## blabadie

tidefan said:


> Our problem is that we've already purchased airfare.  However, if travel is restricted, then that may be flexible as well...



We had success getting a 100% refund on a non-refundable hotel payment for Thailand in March, so you may have more success than the fine print dictates.  We felt extremely grateful for that and will think twice taking the cheaper non-refundable rate in the future.

We did swallow a cancellation fee ($150 per ticket) with SingaporeAir but at least were refunded most of the airfare. We might have been successful even getting the cancellation fee waived but the convenience of online cancellation for a (relatively) small fee vs. the prospect of phone battles with airline reps won out.

I think you have to get fairly close to your travel date to have the strongest case, otherwise it’s too easy for airline/hotel/whoever to say wait and see.


----------



## mmmears

We are on a wait and see place in regard to our Magic cruise in Europe this summer.  PIF date isn't for another 2 months, I already bought cancel for any reason insurance (did that when I booked the cruise) and the flights and hotels were all booked with points, so we won't be out a ton of money if we have to cancel at this point.  Things look iffy at best IMHO.


----------



## smmco

mmmears said:


> We are on a wait and see place in regard to our Magic cruise in Europe this summer.  PIF date isn't for another 2 months, I already bought cancel for any reason insurance (did that when I booked the cruise) and the flights and hotels were all booked with points, so we won't be out a ton of money if we have to cancel at this point.  Things look iffy at best IMHO.


What cruise are you on?


----------



## Canadian Girl

I was able to get the money back for my flights minus 300 each. I did call the insurance but was told unless the country is closed to Canadians by a travel advisory from our government, the cancellation fee is not covered. Right now, Italy has no advisory. Still glad I cancelled in time. Now waiting for my money to come back on my card. The news in Italy is just kind of breaking now. I had already paid everything off but will get it all back apart from the flight cancellation penalties. I didn't have cancel for any reason insurance. I think I would have gone but my daughter was adamant she wouldn't come.


----------



## Gentry2004

Canadian Girl said:


> I was able to get the money back for my flights minus 300 each. I did call the insurance but was told unless the country is closed to Canadians by a travel advisory from our government, the cancellation fee is not covered. Right now, Italy has no advisory. Still glad I cancelled in time. Now waiting for my money to come back on my card. The news in Italy is just kind of breaking now. I had already paid everything off but will get it all back apart from the flight cancellation penalties. I didn't have cancel for any reason insurance. I think I would have gone but my daughter was adamant she wouldn't come.



I think you were wise. $300 is a small price to pay.


----------



## Canadian Girl

Well 300 times 3 CAD  but a small price to pay for a trip that thousands of dollars more.


----------



## deide71

I keep thinking back to the book “The Hot Zone” published in the 1990’s about Ebola and Marburg.  It stressed that one of the reasons these viruses were not widespread was precisely because they are so deadly. If you are infected and become terribly ill you are not walking around and spreading the disease.  With Covid-19 it seems 80% of those infected have mild or no symptoms, and it appears at least a portion of these people are infectious.  This makes me think this virus could be very successful in spreading.  
Even if the death rate is not as high as 2% if the virus becomes widespread the number of potential deaths as well as the burden on healthcare is very concerning.  How many ICU beds do we have, how many ventilators, ECMO machines, healthcare personnel.
I have a European cruise out of Rome booked for September.  Unless this burns out pretty quickly I will cancel, and gladly lose the cancellation fee on my flights.  I am much more concerned about the global spread of a very virulent disease than a financial loss.


----------



## pearljammer

Canadian Girl said:


> I was able to get the money back for my flights minus 300 each. I did call the insurance but was told unless the country is closed to Canadians by a travel advisory from our government, the cancellation fee is not covered. Right now, Italy has no advisory. Still glad I cancelled in time. Now waiting for my money to come back on my card. The news in Italy is just kind of breaking now. I had already paid everything off but will get it all back apart from the flight cancellation penalties. I didn't have cancel for any reason insurance. I think I would have gone but my daughter was adamant she wouldn't come.


So even if we cancel the cruise before the 120 days for a full refund, then no hurry to cancel the air.   We’ll wait and see if it hits a “no travel ban” or restriction as that will help chances of recouping all costs.   Otherwise, like you, we’ll lose a penalty fee and since there’s no hurry on the air portion, may as well wait and see on it.   Worst case scenario is we wait and still lose the penalty fees but by waiting, no harm no foul.    The hotel we have booked can be cancelled up to 3 days prior to arrival with no penalty so we’re good there.   I admit I don’t know why the rush to cancel the airfare?   Granted we’re on American and booked a non refundable (as a refundable was more than 2x) so even taking a penalty hit is FAR cheaper than if we’d purchased a refundable fare.


----------



## BadPinkTink

emilymad said:


> We have a cruise out of England booked for September.  We are planning a week in Paris and London on our own first.  We don't have final payment until May but I am watching closely now.  I am not so concerned about catching the virus as I am about a general disruption in ports and travel in and out of countries.



I'm on your cruise and while I am keeping an eye on whats happening, I'm not that worried to even think about cancelling the cruise.

I am from Ireland and I have a trip to LA and Disneyland California booked for June 2020, again I'm not cancelling that either.

Whats happening is Italy is extreme but its just in that area. The whole rest of Europe is not in lockdown, people are still travelling in Europe, in fact my country is still virus free. 

Sometimes I thing there is a ******* between what is reported in American media and the reality of life in Europe.


----------



## Gentry2004

BadPinkTink said:


> I'm on your cruise and while I am keeping an eye on whats happening, I'm not that worried to even think about cancelling the cruise.
> 
> I am from Ireland and I have a trip to LA and Disneyland California booked for June 2020, again I'm not cancelling that either.
> 
> Whats happening is Italy is extreme but its just in that area. The whole rest of Europe is not in lockdown, people are still travelling in Europe, in fact my country is still virus free.
> 
> Sometimes I thing there is a ******* between what is reported in American media and the reality of life in Europe.



As long as people are still allowed to fly relatively freely around the world (as they are right now) COVID-19 seems inevitable in almost every country around the world. A country is virus free...until it isn't.


----------



## smmco

I’m on a Baltic cruise this August. I plan on paying it off this week. I have no intention of cancelling.


----------



## tankin

No reason to over react... My basic take is that Disney doesn't want to risk their ships in a hot zone anymore than you want to be in a hot zone.... Imagine how much the Diamond Princess and Holland Westerdam cost those two companies in real $ and negative press. 

I don't see them taking any risk. Last thing the house of the Mouse wants is CNN running shots of the Magic and any negative press. If need be, they'll modify the itinerary (not ideal) or cancel the cruise.


----------



## smmco

BadPinkTink said:


> I'm on your cruise and while I am keeping an eye on whats happening, I'm not that worried to even think about cancelling the cruise.
> 
> I am from Ireland and I have a trip to LA and Disneyland California booked for June 2020, again I'm not cancelling that either.
> 
> Whats happening is Italy is extreme but its just in that area. The whole rest of Europe is not in lockdown, people are still travelling in Europe, in fact my country is still virus free.
> 
> Sometimes I thing there is a ******* between what is reported in American media and the reality of life in Europe.


It may all die down by Summer I think it would premature to cancel anything. It may be tacky to bring up discounts, but we could possibly see a lot of price cutting.


----------



## Maggie'sMom

BadPinkTink said:


> in fact my country is still virus free.



That you know of.  I'd imagine 2 weeks ago someone from Italy might have said the same thing.


----------



## BadPinkTink

smmco said:


> It may all die down by Summer I think it would premature to cancel anything. It may be tacky to bring up discounts, but we could possibly see a lot of price cutting.



exactly and I don't think its tacky to bring up discounts. Back in 2001 I was in New York during the terror attacks. I flew home to Ireland on September 15 2001. However I had an opportunity to return to New York in November 2001. I could only afford to return to New York due to the huge discounts offered by airlines as Europeans cancelled their flights due to the terror attacks.


----------



## tidefan

tankin said:


> No reason to over react... My basic take is that Disney doesn't want to risk their ships in a hot zone anymore than you want to be in a hot zone.... Imagine how much the Diamond Princess and Holland Westerdam cost those two companies in real $ and negative press.
> 
> I don't see them taking any risk. Last thing the house of the Mouse wants is CNN running shots of the Magic and any negative press. If need be, they'll modify the itinerary (not ideal) or cancel the cruise.


The latter may be easier.  The problem isn't so much that there are cruises GOING to Italy, the problem is that Italian ports are ports of embarkation and disembarkation, so you would have to change those as well which would require massive rebooking of air for passengers, and while certainly it could be accomplished, it would be a large headache...


----------



## Karin1984

My mom just called she is going on a 2 week organized tour to Vietnam in a few weeks, together with a friend. The friend is getting scared and she wanted my opinion. If they cancel now, they will only get 500 euro each refunded. I told her to wait, if there will be a negative advice, you will get everything refunded.
If her friend decides to cancel, I told my mom she should still go, she's not getting any younger (69 now), and Vietnam is on her bucket list. She is in good health and in good condition.

Unless you have issues with your resistance than you have a good reason to cancel now, but otherwise, I really see no reason to cancel any kind of trip now.


----------



## tiggerunner

BadPinkTink said:


> exactly and I don't think its tacky to bring up discounts. Back in 2001 I was in New York during the terror attacks. I flew home to Ireland on September 15 2001. However I had an opportunity to return to New York in November 2001. I could only afford to return to New York due to the huge discounts offered by airlines as Europeans cancelled their flights due to the terror attacks.


I was in DC for 9/11 and we went to NY cheap around the holidays. We cancelled our Europe trip and will stay local this year. Just not worth the worry and we have flexible schedules.


----------



## smmco

tidefan said:


> The latter may be easier.  The problem isn't so much that there are cruises GOING to Italy, the problem is that Italian ports are ports of embarkation and disembarkation, so you would have to change those as well which would require massive rebooking of air for passengers, and while certainly it could be accomplished, it would be a large headache...


If it becomes widespread than what? Do they cancel all cruises? That seems far fetched.


----------



## tiggerunner

Karin1984 said:


> My mom just called she is going on a 2 week organized tour to Vietnam in a few weeks, together with a friend. The friend is getting scared and she wanted my opinion. If they cancel now, they will only get 500 euro each refunded. I told her to wait, if there will be a negative advice, you will get everything refunded.
> If her friend decides to cancel, I told my mom she should still go, she's not getting any younger (69 now), and Vietnam is on her bucket list. She is in good health and in good condition.
> 
> Unless you have issues with your resistance than you have a good reason to cancel now, but otherwise, I really see no reason to cancel any kind of trip now.


I’ve been to Vietnam a few times and just stay clean and bottled water. Their hygiene in public is pretty bad, but a tour will be aware of the situation. I love the night markets and such, just be aware.


----------



## tidefan

smmco said:


> If it becomes widespread than what? Do they cancel all cruises? That seems far fetched.


Who knows...  This event is somewhat unprecedented.  I know we still have over a week until final payment.  It will be interesting to see if there are a number of cancellations this week.  Since this cruise (12 nt Greek Isles) has been sold out for some time, while you may expect some cancellations, I doubt you'd see too many.  Will be interesting to see if a bunch of availability pops up this week...


----------



## BadPinkTink

ok, for all those worried about your European cruises, have you actually checked out the map of Italy and looked at the distances and locations.

Right now its the north of Italy region, Lombardy and Vento areas, which are in lockdown. This area is near Milan.

HOWEVER

 The Magic docks at Citvitavecchia  and Livorno which are over 500km from the Lombardy region.

The Magic also calls at Genoa and La Spezia, which are approx 250 km from Lombardy. 

Most likely the ports of Citvitavecchia  and Livorno will remain unchanged, but depending on how things progress, they may cancel the ports of  Genoa and La Spezia and switch to different ports. 

Just for reference, this is the map of Italy


----------



## smmco

tidefan said:


> Who knows...  This event is somewhat unprecedented.  I know we still have over a week until final payment.  It will be interesting to see if there are a number of cancellations this week.  Since this cruise (12 nt Greek Isles) has been sold out for some time, while you may expect some cancellations, I doubt you'd see too many.  Will be interesting to see if a bunch of availability pops up this week...


I would love to switch my 7 night Baltic to the 11 night if there’s a good discount, but that would involve changing my pto and that’s not an easy task.


----------



## Dreams&wishes

BadPinkTink said:


> ok, for all those worried about your European cruises, have you actually checked out the map of Italy and looked at the distances and locations.
> 
> Right now its the north of Italy region, Lombardy and Vento areas, which are in lockdown. This area is near Milan.
> 
> HOWEVER
> 
> The Magic docks at Citvitavecchia  and Livorno which are over 500km from the Lombardy region.
> 
> The Magic also calls at Genoa and La Spezia, which are approx 250 km from Lombardy.
> 
> Most likely the ports of Citvitavecchia  and Livorno will remain unchanged, but depending on how things progress, they may cancel the ports of  Genoa and La Spezia and switch to different ports.
> 
> Just for reference, this is the map of Italy View attachment 476336


Yes, I'm Italian and I think they will cancel Genoa and la Spezia as patient 1 had a race in porto fino so they now have 139 cases under quarantine. That's very unfortunate as you will miss the best focaccia in the world. But if you are lucky they might stop in Sardinia and that would make it a truly perfect holiday


----------



## BadPinkTink

Dreams&wishes said:


> Yes, I'm Italian and I think they will cancel Genoa and la Spezia as patient 1 had a race in porto fino so they now have 139 cases under quarantine. That's very unfortunate as you will miss the best focaccia in the world. But if you are lucky they might stop in Sardinia and that would make it a truly perfect holiday



Im not on a Med cruise, I'm on a North Europe cruise in September, Dover, Amsterdam, Zebrugge and Le Harve. I just posted the info as many are worrying about the Med cruises.


----------



## pearljammer

While we’re getting geography lessons and critics come out of the wood work merely because folks want to air on the side of caution (whatever THEIR decision may be), I’ll remain hopeful that there will be a great improvement over the circumstances by summer.   It’s okay to be cautiously optimistic but you can’t deny that which is realistic either.  So it all goes back to....we can only wait and see.   

So while it hasn’t guite travelled 564+km to the lower portion of Italy yet, it has traveled quite a distance from China.   But...I don’t see that kindly mapped out as we may be literate enough to post on the disboards but perhaps not literate enough to understand geography and make rational decisions.      *sigh*.  

Oh well.   Things here won’t make or break my decision, that’s for me and my family to decide as we’re the one paying for it.   Just saying.


----------



## mmmears

I don't think you can look at a map and think that it's been contained to those areas.  It's spreading daily.  Who knew about Iran and Italy just a few days ago?  My planned trip would visit 6 different countries and there is no way to tell what the map is going to look at this summer.  I'm watching because there's no reason for me to cancel right now, but I also realize that this thing is moving and spreading and we don't even know what's going to happen with airlines as well as ships.  It's much easier if you're looking at a cruise out of PC, but I'm not.

I don't agree that all Americans don't know what's going on in the world, and just because I may disagree with someone here it's not because I'm uninformed or ignorant.


----------



## Maggie'sMom

BadPinkTink said:


> ok, for all those worried about your European cruises, have you actually checked out the map of Italy and looked at the distances and locations.
> 
> Right now its the north of Italy region, Lombardy and Vento areas, which are in lockdown. This area is near Milan.
> 
> HOWEVER
> 
> The Magic docks at Citvitavecchia  and Livorno which are over 500km from the Lombardy region.
> 
> The Magic also calls at Genoa and La Spezia, which are approx 250 km from Lombardy.
> 
> Most likely the ports of Citvitavecchia  and Livorno will remain unchanged, but depending on how things progress, they may cancel the ports of  Genoa and La Spezia and switch to different ports.
> 
> Just for reference, this is the map of Italy View attachment 476336


And the distance between Wuhan, China and Lombardy, Italy is over 8,600km.  So your point is?????


----------



## AquaDame

BadPinkTink said:


> ok, for all those worried about your European cruises, have you actually checked out the map of Italy and looked at the distances and locations.
> 
> Right now its the north of Italy region, Lombardy and Vento areas, which are in lockdown. This area is near Milan.
> 
> HOWEVER
> 
> The Magic docks at Citvitavecchia  and Livorno which are over 500km from the Lombardy region.
> 
> The Magic also calls at Genoa and La Spezia, which are approx 250 km from Lombardy.
> 
> Most likely the ports of Citvitavecchia  and Livorno will remain unchanged, but depending on how things progress, they may cancel the ports of  Genoa and La Spezia and switch to different ports.
> 
> Just for reference, this is the map of Italy View attachment 476336





pearljammer said:


> While we’re getting geography lessons and critics come out of the wood work merely because folks want to air on the side of caution (whatever THEIR decision may be), I’ll remain hopeful that there will be a great improvement over the circumstances by summer.   It’s okay to be cautiously optimistic but you can’t deny that which is realistic either.  So it all goes back to....we can only wait and see.
> 
> So while it hasn’t guite travelled 564+km to the lower portion of Italy yet, it has traveled quite a distance from China.   But...I don’t see that kindly mapped out as we may be literate enough to post on the disboards but perhaps not literate enough to understand geography and make rational decisions.      *sigh*.
> 
> Oh well.   Things here won’t make or break my decision, that’s for me and my family to decide as we’re the one paying for it.   Just saying.





mmmears said:


> I don't think you can look at a map and think that it's been contained to those areas.  It's spreading daily.  Who knew about Iran and Italy just a few days ago?  My planned trip would visit 6 different countries and there is no way to tell what the map is going to look at this summer.  I'm watching because there's no reason for me to cancel right now, but I also realize that this thing is moving and spreading and we don't even know what's going to happen with airlines as well as ships.  It's much easier if you're looking at a cruise out of PC, but I'm not.
> 
> I don't agree that all Americans don't know what's going on in the world, and just because I may disagree with someone here it's not because I'm uninformed or ignorant.





Maggie'sMom said:


> And the distance between Wuhan, China and Lombardy, Italy is over 8,600km.  So your point is?????




Hey, everyone, I know this is all up in the air and scary, but can we please take a deep breath (yes, again) and try not to attack each other? Everyone is allowed their opinion, and I'm sure @BadPinkTink isn't trying to be critical of your choices but is just airing their opinion. You should of course do whatever is best for you and your family. Disagreeing doesn't mean disrespect and isn't an attack. There are a lot of places much closer to Wuhan that are still NOT in lockdown too while portions of Italy are. Fighting amongst ourselves isn't going to do anyone any good.


----------



## tidefan

tidefan said:


> Who knows...  This event is somewhat unprecedented.  I know we still have over a week until final payment.  It will be interesting to see if there are a number of cancellations this week.  Since this cruise (12 nt Greek Isles) has been sold out for some time, while you may expect some cancellations, I doubt you'd see too many.  Will be interesting to see if a bunch of availability pops up this week...


So... Interesting to see that up until today, everything on that cruise over the past few months has been "GTY" only.  I just put in 2 pax for a Verandah, and there are now non-GTY categories available...


----------



## emilymad

BadPinkTink said:


> I'm on your cruise and while I am keeping an eye on whats happening, I'm not that worried to even think about cancelling the cruise.
> 
> I am from Ireland and I have a trip to LA and Disneyland California booked for June 2020, again I'm not cancelling that either.
> 
> Whats happening is Italy is extreme but its just in that area. The whole rest of Europe is not in lockdown, people are still travelling in Europe, in fact my country is still virus free.
> 
> Sometimes I thing there is a ******* between what is reported in American media and the reality of life in Europe.



I am traveling to Germany on Saturday for work so this virus isn't stopping me from traveling.  We just got back from Disneyland and I came home with Norovirus thanks to the plane.  I don't live in a bubble but we make educated, smart choices for our family.  

However, September is a long time from now so who knows what things will be like then. Italy wasn't a concern 48 hours ago.  A cruise including 4 countries leaves a lot of openings for trouble.  Final payment isn't until May so we have time to decide.  For my family this would not be a once in a lifetime trip so I am not sure it will be worth the risk to us when we can easily go another year. 

A great vacation includes both the destination and being able to enjoy yourself.  If we can't enjoy ourselves in Europe there are lots of great places to travel instead.


----------



## AquaDame

pearljammer said:


> So, I’ve been reprimanded and dinged by the moderators for ”attacking others”.   20 points or something.   Let me just say I’ve seen/read FAR worse than my earlier sarcasm about the maps, etc.    Didn’t see it as “attacking” but moderators have opinions too....



Then please report them. 

This was reported to the mods using that feature, and was responded to accordingly. If you disagree that you were engaging in a minor personal attack with your comment the next step would be contacting the webmasters directly to let them know. 

You're right that we have to make a call on whether we feel it was personal or not. As you specifically made comments that let everyone know you meant someone in particular I felt I had to go with that. I am confident that any other mod would have known exactly whom you were referencing as well. Sarcasm is another option, and it also carries points. Again, if you see comments elsewhere you feel are out of line, the report option is always available to you as well as anyone else. 

I'd rather not inundate this thread with a back and forth, so I am happy to continue talking about this if you'd like to send me a PM.


----------



## ofcabbagesandkings

For me, it's not just a question of whether I believe that myself or a member of a family might get sick. I have a friend whose colleague is stuck in Lombardy right now because no one is being allowed in or out. I wouldn't want to be trapped somewhere, healthy or not, without the freedom to come back home, because a local government has established a lockdown, flights in and out of a country or region have been canceled, or a cruise ship decides to quarantine me. I have a work conference in a few weeks that I am considering canceling for just this reason, if the conference doesn't get canceled outright first.


----------



## pearljammer

AquaDame said:


> Then please report them.
> 
> This was reported to the mods using that feature, and was responded to accordingly. If you disagree that you were engaging in a minor personal attack with your comment the next step would be contacting the webmasters directly to let them know.
> 
> You're right that we have to make a call on whether we feel it was personal or not. As you specifically made comments that let everyone know you meant someone in particular I felt I had to go with that. I am confident that any other mod would have known exactly whom you were referencing as well. Sarcasm is another option, and it also carries points. Again, if you see comments elsewhere you feel are out of line, the report option is always available to you as well as anyone else.
> 
> I'd rather not inundate this thread with a back and forth, so I am happy to continue talking about this if you'd like to send me a PM.


No worries.  Reporting folks is not my style.   I know how to live and let live and move right along.   *I try hard to wear big girl pants EVERY day*.


----------



## mmmears

ofcabbagesandkings said:


> For me, it's not just a question of whether I believe that myself or a member of a family might get sick. I have a friend whose colleague is stuck in Lombardy right now because no one is being allowed in or out. I wouldn't want to be trapped somewhere, healthy or not, without the freedom to come back home, because a local government has established a lockdown, flights in and out of a country or region have been canceled, or a cruise ship decides to quarantine me. I have a work conference in a few weeks that I am considering canceling for just this reason, if the conference doesn't get canceled outright first.



Yes, I think that the discussion is important because it's better to go in with your eyes open.  Travel is wonderful and eye-opening, but it is also costly and it has the potential to become complicated for various reasons.

I wouldn't want to be stuck somewhere far from home, personally.  But, of course, not everyone feels the same way.  It's better to think about these things now when you have options, so you can at least plan for issues that may or may not pop up down the road.  It's why I pay $$$ for travel insurance when my family goes abroad - I am so fortunate that I have never had to use it.   Also I think this might be a wake up call for people who continue to travel without passports.


----------



## Dreams&wishes

I mean I don't want to seem alarmist or anything. But to me the virus it's not just in northern Italy it's certainly in other parts of Europe. We see all these cases now because in italy they have started to test like a mad man. But let's be realistic for a minute and let's think about the man who infected 6 peaple in France and 5 people in his home town of Brighton. He flew to the UK with an easyjet flight, shall we really believe he didn't infect anyone on his flight? Or in Gatwick Airport? Or on the train back to Brighton? Or the Chinese lady who got the virus in London. She traveled by subway, she visited tourist areas she got a uber to go to the er. Did she really not infect anyone on her journey? Same with the Chinese people in Oxford. Me personally I don't think this is the case. So yeah, unfortunately I'm here, but if I wasn't I would probably re think my trip.


----------



## Dreams&wishes

Just an insight of the British Government attitude towards this. More interested in keeping up the morale rather than containing the virus. This is fro the guardian. 

"Shutting down movement within the UK is seen as counterproductive, according to the official plan being followed by the department. There is “a lack of scientific evidence on the impact of internal travel restrictions on transmission” and it concludes that “for these reasons, the working presumption will be that government will not impose any such restrictions” on travel in a pandemic situation. 
Public gatherings are also unlikely to be restricted because there is “very limited evidence that restrictions on mass gatherings will have any significant effect on influenza virus transmission”. Crowded places “are an important indicator of ‘normality’ and may help maintain public morale during a pandemic”.


----------



## hmsTigger

An Italian Physician and his wife are in the Canary Islands. They both tested positive.  The hotel is in lockdown.  He travelled from Northern Italy to Spain. Does anyone really believe his is the only case? Millions of People travel from all over the world every day and the virus is silently going with many of them.  It's not being an alarmist.  It is being a realistic.
The questions remain:  Do you wish to be abroad and at the mercy of a foreign government's quarantine orders, or in a foreign hospital away from your family or friends? Each of us has to answer these personal questions and do what is best for ourselves and our families.


----------



## smmco

hmsTigger said:


> An Italian Physician and his wife are in the Canary Islands. They both tested positive.  The hotel is in lockdown.  He travelled from Northern Italy to Spain. Does anyone really believe his is the only case? Millions of People travel from all over the world every day and the virus is silently going with many of them.  It's not being an alarmist.  It is being a realistic.
> The questions remain:  Do you wish to be abroad and at the mercy of a foreign government's quarantine orders, or in a foreign hospital away from your family or friends? Each of us has to answer these personal questions and do what is best for ourselves and our families.


Five minutes ago I paid off my Baltic cruise in August. Unless DCL cancels I'm going.


----------



## o&smom

Karin1984 said:


> My mom just called she is going on a 2 week organized tour to Vietnam in a few weeks, together with a friend. The friend is getting scared and she wanted my opinion. If they cancel now, they will only get 500 euro each refunded. I told her to wait, if there will be a negative advice, you will get everything refunded.
> If her friend decides to cancel, I told my mom she should still go, she's not getting any younger (69 now), and Vietnam is on her bucket list. She is in good health and in good condition.
> 
> Unless you have issues with your resistance than you have a good reason to cancel now, but otherwise, I really see no reason to cancel any kind of trip now.


My Dad just flew back from a two week trip to Vietnam through Japan last week.  I was not worried about Vietnam since he was in the southern part and any covid 19 has been up north near China.  He flew through the airport in Japan two days after they let everyone off of the Diamond Princess who went to that airport to fly home.  Out of a complete over abundance of caution we have not seen him since we leave next Thursday for the WBPC out of New Orleans.  We will see him when we get back at the end of next month.  Tell your Mom to have a great time.


----------



## randumb0

Following a pattern set by the MS Westerdam, a cruise ship in the Caribbean has been turned away from two ports over fears of the coronavirus. The ship, with more than 4,500 passengers and 1,600 crew members, was not allowed to dock in Jamaica and the Cayman Islands after it was discovered a crew member onboard was unwell. 

https://www.orlandosentinel.com/new...0200226-k475i3mpd5awjkcaltwht4vfba-story.html


----------



## Brett Wyman

randumb0 said:


> Following a pattern set by the MS Westerdam, a cruise ship in the Caribbean has been turned away from two ports over fears of the coronavirus. The ship, with more than 4,500 passengers and 1,600 crew members, was not allowed to dock in Jamaica and the Cayman Islands after it was discovered a crew member onboard was unwell.
> 
> https://www.orlandosentinel.com/new...0200226-k475i3mpd5awjkcaltwht4vfba-story.html



We have a DCL cruise booked in June and Im not concerned so much about the virus while travelling but being stuck on the ship due to fear mongering and overreaction. I don't want to be trapped on a ship for two weeks with young kids.


----------



## DisneYE

Brett Wyman said:


> We have a DCL cruise booked in June and Im not concerned so much about the virus while travelling but being stuck on the ship due to fear mongering and overreaction. I don't want to be trapped on a ship for two weeks with young kids.



Same.
I have a WBPC cruise next week & my greatest fear is to be quarantined in the SR for who knows how long.
Not worried if they cancel, if ports turn away the ship, heck I'm not even worried about the virus (for now)
But if there's a mandatory quarantine on the ship I would go crazy confined in the SR for 23 hours for days (and we have a verandah room) 

And this news over ONE crew member on the ship who is "suspected" to be ill?  - wow.

Makes me nervous that if ports are turning ships away, what's the cruise lines' mindset?
If there's one CM or passenger suspected to be ill will they quarantine the entire ship or just him/her?
I'm guessing the entire ship with the current level of paranoia. 
Scary stuff.


----------



## Maggie'sMom

DisneYE said:


> Same.
> I have a WBPC cruise next week & my greatest fear is to be quarantined in the SR for who knows how long.
> Not worried if they cancel, if ports turn away the ship, heck I'm not even worried about the virus (for now)
> But if there's a mandatory quarantine on the ship I would go crazy confined in the SR for 23 hours for days (and we have a verandah room)
> 
> And this news over ONE crew member on the ship who is "suspected" to be ill?  - wow.
> 
> Makes me nervous that if ports are turning ships away, what's the cruise lines' mindset?
> If there's one CM or passenger suspected to be ill will they quarantine the entire ship or just him/her?
> I'm guessing the entire ship with the current level of paranoia.
> Scary stuff.



And that crew member has tested positive for influenza, which is most likely the only virus he is suffering from, but ports are turning the ship away because of the possibility he might have the corona virus.

My understanding of the quarantine on the Diamond Princess is that the only passengers permitted out of their staterooms for an hour a day were those in inside staterooms.  Maybe they also let out the passengers in oceanview rooms, but I hadn't read that.  Passengers in verandah rooms were not allowed out of their rooms at all because they had the verandah available to be able to get fresh air.


----------



## hnthomps

Brett Wyman said:


> We have a DCL cruise booked in June and Im not concerned so much about the virus while travelling but being stuck on the ship due to fear mongering and overreaction. I don't want to be trapped on a ship for two weeks with young kids.


Same, only mid-March.


----------



## hnthomps

Maggie'sMom said:


> And that crew member has tested positive for influenza, which is most likely the only virus he is suffering from, but ports are turning the ship away because of the possibility he might have the corona virus.
> 
> My understanding of the quarantine on the Diamond Princess is that the only passengers permitted out of their staterooms for an hour a day were those in inside staterooms.  Maybe they also let out the passengers in oceanview rooms, but I hadn't read that.  Passengers in verandah rooms were not allowed out of their rooms at all because they had the verandah available to be able to get fresh air.


The guy on reddit who was posting a lot, and who now has a blog about his continued quarantine in Texas, had a verandah and they were let out from time to time, but not as often as those with inside staterooms.

But no matter what, it doesn't sound fun.


----------



## monkeydawn

hnthomps said:


> The guy on reddit who was posting a lot, and who now has a blog about his continued quarantine in Texas, had a verandah and they were let out from time to time, but not as often as those with inside staterooms.
> 
> But no matter what, it doesn't sound fun.


Would you please link his blog?


----------



## hnthomps

monkeydawn said:


> Would you please link his blog?


https://www.thetorrestravels.com/category/coronavirus-quarantine/


----------



## o&smom

DisneYE said:


> Same.
> I have a WBPC cruise next week & my greatest fear is to be quarantined in the SR for who knows how long.
> Not worried if they cancel, if ports turn away the ship, heck I'm not even worried about the virus (for now)
> But if there's a mandatory quarantine on the ship I would go crazy confined in the SR for 23 hours for days (and we have a verandah room)
> 
> And this news over ONE crew member on the ship who is "suspected" to be ill?  - wow.
> 
> Makes me nervous that if ports are turning ships away, what's the cruise lines' mindset?
> If there's one CM or passenger suspected to be ill will they quarantine the entire ship or just him/her?
> I'm guessing the entire ship with the current level of paranoia.
> Scary stuff.


We are on your cruise, but family of four in inside stateroom.  Praying not to be stuck in there for days on end!


----------



## monkeydawn

o&smom said:


> We are on your cruise, but family of four in inside stateroom.  Praying not to be stuck in there for days on end!


Who are you talking to?  Me?


----------



## Gentry2004

I think my neighbors are on this cruise!! I know they were going on MSC, out of Miami, on a Western Caribbean itinerary! How many of those could there be?


----------



## Gentry2004

Now Semester at Sea has been denied entry at Seychelles.

https://www.cnn.com/asia/live-news/...0-intl-hnk/h_765460498dc207dff585b3093748b7ce
This is probably the most realistic fear for upcoming cruises. That more ports will decide to deny entry.


----------



## DisneYE

o&smom said:


> We are on your cruise, but family of four in inside stateroom.  Praying not to be stuck in there for days on end!



Urghh... I really hope it doesn't happen.. 
But, its not gonna be the same cruise for many, a lot of ppl will be on edge.


----------



## Numtini

Brett Wyman said:


> We have a DCL cruise booked in June and Im not concerned so much about the virus while travelling but being stuck on the ship due to fear mongering and overreaction. I don't want to be trapped on a ship for two weeks with young kids.



This is my concern. A cruise filled with tension followed by a pointless quarantine.


----------



## Brett Wyman

Numtini said:


> This is my concern. A cruise filled with tension followed by a pointless quarantine.



Yeah wife and I are leaning pretty hard on rescheduling until spring 2021 and just doing WDW instead. Sucks we were super excited and not overly concerned about the virus in that area(at this time). But too much risk of being denied entry or stuck on the ship. Plus at nearly 6k for 4 nights we really want to enjoy it without stress.


----------



## randumb0

Brett Wyman said:


> Yeah wife and I are leaning pretty hard on rescheduling until spring 2021 and just doing WDW instead. Sucks we were super excited and not overly concerned about the virus in that area(at this time). But too much risk of being denied entry or stuck on the ship. Plus at nearly 6k for 4 nights we really want to enjoy it without stress.



FYI there were a couple CM's who took a trip to Italy who were asked not to return to work


----------



## Brett Wyman

randumb0 said:


> FYI there were a couple CM's who took a trip to Italy who were asked not to return to work



I fully trust Disney but they have no control over the ports they pull into. And my kids are 5 and 3. I could personally ride out two weeks in a 300sq/ft room but they would lose it.


----------



## randumb0

Brett Wyman said:


> I fully trust Disney but they have no control over the ports they pull into. And my kids are 5 and 3. I could personally ride out two weeks in a 300sq/ft room but they would lose it.



Sorry I was referring to WDW. There are some Epcot workers that were asked to stay home


----------



## CarnotaurDad

We have a 5 day Disney Cruise in mid March and also concerned.  Not about getting the virus but about being quarantined or denied entry at ports.  Our daughter has Spring Break from college so don't want her to miss school.  Not sure if we can reschedule but we are thinking of changing our plans.


----------



## DIS_MIKE

My cruise is in May and I am beginning to stress about things.


----------



## louey

We canceled our May cruise, I don't want to stress while on vacation and paying $$$$.  I will rebook at a later date.


----------



## Brett Wyman

We rebooked for April 5th 2021. We were already paid in full so nothing like a prepaid Disney Cruise to start 2021.

Still planning on WDW in June. The September trip is wait and see how things are.


----------



## To the honeypots

Brett Wyman said:


> We rebooked for April 5th 2021. We were already paid in full so nothing like a prepaid Disney Cruise to start 2021.
> 
> Still planning on WDW in June. The September trip is wait and see how things are.


Thanks 
  I haven’t called yet but was considering doing so.  Are they letting people rebook with no penalty?


----------



## Gentry2004

Brett Wyman said:


> We rebooked for April 5th 2021. We were already paid in full so nothing like a prepaid Disney Cruise to start 2021.
> 
> Still planning on WDW in June. The September trip is wait and see how things are.



Did they let you rebook without penalty? Are you more than 56 days out?


----------



## Brett Wyman

I was still within my cancel/rebook window. It was the June 5th sailing.


----------



## To the honeypots

edited. Thanks!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Talking this out with my DH. We are going to cancel our 3 night Dream Cruise this September. Waiting on an Eastern 9/18, 2021 Cruise quote tomorrow ( I’m silver). Will cancel and move that deposit over to the new Eastern. I can do that right?


----------



## FWRR3

Is DCL restricting guests from any other countries now other than China, like Italy or Japan? And I wonder how DCL will screen crewmembers returning to work from countries with outbreaks? Or are guests and crewmembers subject to the same rules and screening?


----------



## AquaDame

BWV Dreamin said:


> Talking this out with my DH. We are going to cancel our 3 night Dream Cruise this September. Waiting on an Eastern 9/18, 2021 Cruise quote tomorrow ( I’m silver). Will cancel and move that deposit over to the new Eastern. I can do that right?



I've been allowed to in the past - in fact the one time I did not, they sounded very surprised.


----------



## ACDSNY

We've been discussing this tonight at our house as we're on the WBPC next week.  We're thinking the higher risk times are flying, New Orleans, and we're scheduled for Disneyland after.  We're trying to decide if we should skip Disneyland and just fly home earlier.  It's a hard decision, but my immune system isn't the greatest.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

FWRR3 said:


> Is DCL restricting guests from any other countries now other than China, like Italy or Japan? And I wonder how DCL will screen crewmembers returning to work from countries with outbreaks? Or are guests and crewmembers subject to the same rules and screening?


I saw last night a cruise ship was denied to port in Jamaica. Not sure which cruiseline.


----------



## DaddyNash

I believe that was because a crew member had symptoms and had recently been to one of the countries where the virus has been spreading.


----------



## monkeydawn

BWV Dreamin said:


> I saw last night a cruise ship was denied to port in Jamaica. Not sure which cruiseline.



Jamaica hemmed and hawed for four hours until the captain decided to leave.  Grand Cayman denied them.  In Cozumel now, not sure if they are being allowed to disembark.



DaddyNash said:


> I believe that was because a crew member had symptoms and had recently been to one of the countries where the virus has been spreading.


Kind of.  Crew member from the Philippines that had recently been home has tested positive for the flu strain A.  The Philippines only has 3 cases so is not an area where the virus has been spreading.


----------



## hnthomps

monkeydawn said:


> Jamaica hemmed and hawed for four hours until the captain decided to leave.  Grand Cayman denied them.  In Cozumel now, not sure if they are being allowed to disembark.
> 
> 
> Kind of.  Crew member from the Philippines that had recently been home has tested positive for the flu strain A.  The Philippines only has 3 cases so is not an area where the virus has been spreading.


While I think it's overkill that the ship is being denied ports (and I have a Fantasy cruise in ~20 days, so I worry about this), I have hear that the Philippines supposedly has way more than 3 cases, but isn't reporting. Who knows if this is a racist rumor or a real thing, but it's a country with an authoritarian president and a lot of other things to worry about, so it's at least plausible.


----------



## emilymad

I think regardless of the particular case this week I think all cruises need to worry about the potential of being denied ports.  This situation is evolving so quickly that where the virus is could be different from day 1 to day 7 of the cruise.


----------



## o&smom

ACDSNY said:


> We've been discussing this tonight at our house as we're on the WBPC next week.  We're thinking the higher risk times are flying, New Orleans, and we're scheduled for Disneyland after.  We're trying to decide if we should skip Disneyland and just fly home earlier.  It's a hard decision, but my immune system isn't the greatest.


We are with you on the cruise and going to DL for five days after.  LOTS of hand washing!  Someone on here posted an idea that I thought was really great - to use the rest room in your stateroom.  I know Disney is constantly cleaning the restrooms, but with all the people going in and out, it just couldn’t hurt to cut down on “contact” areas.  See you on the cruise!


----------



## smmco

The islands are dependent on tourism.


hnthomps said:


> While I think it's overkill that the ship is being denied ports (and I have a Fantasy cruise in ~20 days, so I worry about this), I have hear that the Philippines supposedly has way more than 3 cases, but isn't reporting. Who knows if this is a racist rumor or a real thing, but it's a country with an authoritarian president and a lot of other things to worry about, so it's at least plausible.


I was on a Caribbean cruise a couple of weeks ago and didn't get off the ship by choice. I've been to the ports multiples times, and none of them are that great.  I would be thrilled with a 7-day cruise to nowhere. Whatever happens, the crew will make sure there's plenty to do on sea days. You will also get your port fees refunded.


----------



## monkeydawn

hnthomps said:


> While I think it's overkill that the ship is being denied ports (and I have a Fantasy cruise in ~20 days, so I worry about this),* I have hear that the Philippines supposedly has way more than 3 cases*, but isn't reporting. Who knows if this is a racist rumor or a real thing, but *it's a country with an authoritarian president and a lot of other things to worry about*, so it's at least plausible.



Just FYI in some circles the same is being said for the US now.  And you could probably say this for many other countries.


----------



## freshmanjs

monkeydawn said:


> Just FYI in some circles the same is being said for the US now.  And you could probably say this for many other countries.



The US is definitely under-reporting. We aren't testing anyone and then saying we have no cases. Korea has tested over 30,000 people. The USA has tested fewer than 500. The response we've chosen in the USA is bury our heads and try to prop up the stock market.


----------



## ladyofthetramp

freshmanjs said:


> The US is definitely under-reporting. We aren't testing anyone and then saying we have no cases. Korea has tested over 30,000 people. The USA has tested fewer than 500. The response we've chosen in the USA is bury our heads and try to prop up the stock market.



This is unfortunately true.  They haven't been testing.  Sounds like the horse has been out of the barn for some time.  That's that.  You can't say we don't have the virus here  if you haven't been testing for it.  I found this just a few minutes ago, from NPR...


The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention has apparently resolved a problem that has hindered testing for the new coronavirus, NPR has learned. 
There has been a bottleneck in testing for the coronavirus because of problems with the test kits the CDC has distributed to labs around the United States


----------



## SamFaniam

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/c...re-getting-tested/ar-BB10sCl9?ocid=spartanntp


----------



## Kevin Liu

We are cancelling our August 2020 cruise on the Fantasy.

Was going to be our first cruise on DCL, so we're disappointed, but for the amount of money we were spending on a concierge cabin it made sense not to risk it.


----------



## pezgirlroy

As of now we are still not cancelling our end of April cruise on the Fantasy. We will continue to monitor but as of now still going (same for a cruise in August).


----------



## freshmanjs

pezgirlroy said:


> As of now we are still not cancelling our end of April cruise on the Fantasy. We will continue to monitor but as of now still going (same for a cruise in August).



We are set to sail on the Fantasy next Saturday (March 7). Not planning to cancel, partly because I don't think we have an option to do so without major penalty and partly because we think it will be fine.


----------



## ElisainNYC

Agh.  We are end of March.  In 3 weeks.  We are a 50/50.  I believe we have an insurance that allows some option to reschedule within a year.  (Though I think we only get 75% of what we paid on it-- that's a %25 penalty.)  This landscape is changing so quickly... I think we'll wait until the last minute to do so, since we're so close, unless of anyone can think of a reason to do it earlier than last minute??  (But with just an oceanview and no veranda, I can't imagine it'll be much fun if we all get stuck in quarantine.  Eek.)


----------



## hnthomps

ElisainNYC said:


> Agh.  We are end of March.  In 3 weeks.  We are a 50/50.  I believe we have an insurance that allows some option to reschedule within a year.  (Though I think we only get 75% of what we paid on it-- that's a %25 penalty.)  This landscape is changing so quickly... I think we'll wait until the last minute to do so, since we're so close, unless of anyone can think of a reason to do it earlier than last minute??  (But with just an oceanview and no veranda, I can't imagine it'll be much fun if we all get stuck in quarantine.  Eek.)


We sail the 21st and plan to leave it until last minute. We have two days at WDW first, so I suppose if the cruise is cancelled (highly unlikely!) we'd try to stay there longer and make the best of it (without ADRs and FPs, but hey). But at this point - it's too late to cancel without penalty (without a reason), and also too late to choose a different vacation (and we have relatives meeting us for different portions, so it's not just us). 
As someone said, 8 days on the Fantasy with no ports could still be fun, it's just the small risk of being stuck in our stateroom with small kids that scares me. However, given the way that worked out before, I suspect they'd find a different way to quarantine us should that be necessary (i.e. bring us back to the US)


----------



## amylevan

freshmanjs said:


> The US is definitely under-reporting. We aren't testing anyone and then saying we have no cases. Korea has tested over 30,000 people. The USA has tested fewer than 500. The response we've chosen in the USA is bury our heads and try to prop up the stock market.


Let’s say we are underreported and there are cases.  We are not experiencing a particularly deadly flu season and no reports of pneumonia deaths being unusually high.  So if it is in the wild here in US, it’s not causing any problems different than our usual cold and flu season.   In which case, what is there to worry about?


----------



## freshmanjs

amylevan said:


> Let’s say we are underreported and there are cases.  We are not experiencing a particularly deadly flu season and no reports of pneumonia deaths being unusually high.  So if it is in the wild here in US, it’s not causing any problems different that our usual cold and flu season.   In which case, what is there to worry about?



TBD...incubation period is 2 weeks and a lot of the cases that got severe took 8-10 days to become severe. So, the answer to your question is maybe nothing, but it hasn't been enough time to say.


----------



## AquaDame

amylevan said:


> Let’s say we are underreported and there are cases.  We are not experiencing a particularly deadly flu season and no reports of pneumonia deaths being unusually high.  So if it is in the wild here in US, it’s not causing any problems different than our usual cold and flu season.   In which case, what is there to worry about?



It's still in the early stages I guess. Once it is truly spreading it has a greater chance to affect more of our elderly and infirm, who are the most likely to find the disease fatal. The people bringing it in probably swing younger and more able bodied if they are jet setting - I'm a bit worried what happens once it's spreading to greater numbers of those at home. How many times does a fatal case of flu make the news in any case? I only hear when a particularly young child dies and even then only rarely compared to the number of lives lost in a season. Just because you don't hear about it doesn't mean the numbers won't be posted at the end of the year. I'm not saying that to be doom and gloom mind you, but I don't think its fine just because we haven't heard much about it yet.

I trust Disney with a lot of things, but I don't see how they can contain something like a virus better. If noro gets onboard they have to deal with it as any other line would. If we had another cruise booked this year we'd probably go but we're middle aged and healthy - if we catch it odds are in our favor we'd be sick awhile and then get better. Id there was a vaccine for it we'd take it as we do other diseases too. It'll be interesting to see what all the cruise lines choose to do if ports continue to deny entry once the disease is more prevalent.


----------



## Ccll4

Possibility of being quarantined in my Stateroom for 24 hours a day with young kids or teenagers? NO WAY!!!


----------



## SamFaniam

AquaDame said:


> How many times does a fatal case of flu make the news in any case?



This is so true.  There have been a number of flu deaths in our area this year, but only one made the news because it was a young adult who was otherwise healthy.  Local doctors encouraged people to take the flu seriously, as I think most considered it only dangerous if you were elderly or had other health issues.


----------



## monkeydawn

amylevan said:


> Let’s say we are underreported and there are cases.  We are not experiencing a particularly deadly flu season and no reports of pneumonia deaths being unusually high.  So if it is in the wild here in US, it’s not causing any problems different than our usual cold and flu season.   In which case, what is there to worry about?


My biggest concern ATM is the study from 2 days ago which pointed to changes in the lung tissue of many COVID-19 cases, including those that were asymptomatic.  I'm too young to lose some lung functionality, whats scarier is I may not even know its happened until some point down the line where I develop a complication.  There are things about this disease that are different from other things we have dealt with in the past.  I feel its better to confront head on and to know what we are actually dealing with rather than stick our heads in the sand.  This way, if we find out relaibly that having COVID-19 make you more vulnerable to something else we know to be on the lookout.  

That said, I do know that reliable testing has been an issue so Im not sure how much better our capabilities could be.  Certainly the case in CA should have been handled better.


----------



## JARNJ3

Not cancelling our 3 night cruise in May.   I am presuming if it gets bad, Disney will cancel them when necessary.  The last thing they want are their ships in quarantine. 

Part of me wishes I'd catch it now, then recover & get it over with!


----------



## JARNJ3

JARNJ3 said:


> Not cancelling our 3 night cruise in May.   I am presuming if it gets bad, Disney will cancel them when necessary.  The last thing they want are their ships in quarantine.
> 
> Part of me wishes I'd catch it now, then recover & get it over with!



Ok - maybe I don't want to catch it all -- though, the current stats show only 81% having serious lung issues:

https://www.healthline.com/health-n...to-the-body-after-contracting-the-coronavirus


----------



## monkeydawn

JARNJ3 said:


> Part of me wishes I'd catch it now, then recover & get it over with!


NOT the way this is working.  You can get it multiple times.


----------



## JARNJ3

monkeydawn said:


> NOT the way this is working.  You can get it multiple times.



Wow - that is crazy.  I'd have to presume, each time would be milder?  As your immune system builds up anti-bodies?


----------



## anjuan

hnthomps said:


> We sail the 21st and plan to leave it until last minute. We have two days at WDW first, so I suppose if the cruise is cancelled (highly unlikely!) we'd try to stay there longer and make the best of it (without ADRs and FPs, but hey). But at this point - it's too late to cancel without penalty (without a reason), and also too late to choose a different vacation (and we have relatives meeting us for different portions, so it's not just us).
> As someone said, 8 days on the Fantasy with no ports could still be fun, it's just the small risk of being stuck in our stateroom with small kids that scares me. However, given the way that worked out before, I suspect they'd find a different way to quarantine us should that be necessary (i.e. bring us back to the US)



We're on this cruise as well. I think we'll all just have to wait and see what happens. I was talking to my teenager about it and she said that she wouldn't mind being quarantined on the ship.  Then I pointed out to her that if that was the case she wouldn't be able to hang out with her friends on the ship and would only be in a stateroom all day with me. Her response then was, "Heck NOO!" LOL


----------



## SamFaniam

JARNJ3 said:


> Wow - that is crazy.  I'd have to presume, each time would be milder?  As your immune system builds up anti-bodies?



Nope, like the flu, coronaviruses mutate.


----------



## smmco

ladyofthetramp said:


> This is unfortunately true.  They haven't been testing.  Sounds like the horse has been out of the barn for some time.  That's that.  You can't say we don't have the virus here  if you haven't been testing for it.  I found this just a few minutes ago, from NPR...
> 
> 
> The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention has apparently resolved a problem that has hindered testing for the new coronavirus, NPR has learned.
> There has been a bottleneck in testing for the coronavirus because of problems with the test kits the CDC has distributed to labs around the United States


I’ve taken care of a lot patients with ARDS this Winter that were negative for the flu. Maybe they had Corona maybe I’ve had it. Everyone in my family including me has had a few mild cold/flu like illness this Winter. Since we’re not testing who knows. 
I’m old enough to remember the swine flu pandemic of 2009. There’s was a lot of panic over that and then things seem to mellow out after a month or so. The economy was already bad and the stock market had already tanked in 2008 so I don’t think it made it any worse.


----------



## stowe75

We are also on the 3/21/2020 sailing....past the point of no return. I am not so much worried about getting the virus as I am being stuck on a ship for 2 weeks. or more. Is that covered under FMLA  This does help my argument to my husband as to why we always at least get a verandah room. Maybe save any carried on alcohol until you are well into the cruise just in case! And bring lots of books and reading material. I would imagine if it became a real threat or risk of outbreak Disney and other cruise lines would cancel and refund. Which means a week with my parents in Florida since the plane tickets are purchased...that might be worse than a 2 week quarantine. Maybe I should remind my husband of that  I guess the next few weeks will be telling.


----------



## tankin

We're scheduled to travel on the Magic in May / June. Short answer for me is that I'm not barricading myself inside the house and no one has shown that there's any higher risk in Spain or France than the US (currently higher in Italy but I'm willing to bet they'll be a itinerary change it that doesn't change in the next 3 months). Right now there's a lot of media hype (if it bleeds, it leads) but the last set of numbers I looked at put flu deaths in the US much higher than corona world wide...


----------



## Karin1984

I was just checking the cheapest cruises for DCL. The 3 night Dream cruise on 8May, now 2 adults 1,258 EUR ($1,380). Is that considered 'a low price' / 'a good offer'?


----------



## ladyofthetramp

smmco said:


> I’ve taken care of a lot patients with ARDS this Winter that were negative for the flu. Maybe they had Corona maybe I’ve had it. Everyone in my family including me has had a few mild cold/flu like illness this Winter. Since we’re not testing who knows.
> I’m old enough to remember the swine flu pandemic of 2009. There’s was a lot of panic over that and then things seem to mellow out after a month or so. The economy was already bad and the stock market had already tanked in 2008 so I don’t think it made it any worse.



Ah yes-the swine flu of 2009.  I had a middle school age daughter.  The middle school still had the dance (of course they did-pandemic be damned back then) in the sweaty, incubator of a gym.  And guess what?  My daughter caught the swine flu.  We had her tested, so we know it was the swine flu.  3 days later with care, she was fine. (For which I am thankful).  

We have also suffered here from nasty respiratory virus here in January.  My husband coughed for a week.  Did he have the virus?  Another virus.  I guess, we will never know.  And I guess that is sort of my point.  If you are not testing, you can't have good data and do the proper calculation that will give you mortality rate etc.  Can you?  Maybe I am wrong about that.  

I am hopeful things mellow out with the spring.  Certainly the media is on something like a two week cycle, so even if it doesn't subside, they will be off to talking about something else by mid March.


----------



## JARNJ3

smmco said:


> I’ve taken care of a lot patients with ARDS this Winter that were negative for the flu. Maybe they had Corona maybe I’ve had it. Everyone in my family including me has had a few mild cold/flu like illness this Winter. Since we’re not testing who knows.
> I’m old enough to remember the swine flu pandemic of 2009. There’s was a lot of panic over that and then things seem to mellow out after a month or so. The economy was already bad and the stock market had already tanked in 2008 so I don’t think it made it any worse.



Seeing as you are a professional - would you cancel travel?


----------



## monkeydawn

JARNJ3 said:


> Wow - that is crazy.  I'd have to presume, each time would be milder?  As your immune system builds up anti-bodies?


There have only been a few reported second cases, mostly in China, one in I think it was Japan.  I am assuming a mutation on the virus as the PP stated but I have not seen anything wither way to indicate with any certainty.  

Here is the thing that has concerned me.  Two days ago a small study was released that indicated most patients with COVID-19 had changes to the lung tissue, this includes patients that were testing positive but _showing no symptoms_. Up until I read this study yesterday I wasnt really concerned about catching this virus. Figuring that even if I do, it wont be devastating to my health as I am not really in a risk group for negative complications. However I am now concerned that contracting this virus at all may leave me with life long implications.


----------



## JARNJ3

monkeydawn said:


> There have only been a few reported second cases, mostly in China, one in I think it was Japan.  I am assuming a mutation on the virus as the PP stated but I have not seen anything wither way to indicate with any certainty.
> 
> Here is the thing that has concerned me.  Two days ago a small study was released that indicated most patients with COVID-19 had changes to the lung tissue, this includes patients that were testing positive but _showing no symptoms_. Up until I read this study yesterday I wasnt really concerned about catching this virus. Figuring that even if I do, it wont be devastating to my health as I am not really in a risk group for negative complications. However I am now concerned that contracting this virus at all may leave me with life long implications.



For folks interested - here is an article describing the lung changes.  They state the majority of people will not have this complication - but smokers and others already having lung issues could have complications. 

https://www.npr.org/sections/goatsa...ew-coronavirus-disease-can-take-a-deadly-turn


----------



## o&smom

monkeydawn said:


> There have only been a few reported second cases, mostly in China, one in I think it was Japan.  I am assuming a mutation on the virus as the PP stated but I have not seen anything wither way to indicate with any certainty.
> 
> Here is the thing that has concerned me.  Two days ago a small study was released that indicated most patients with COVID-19 had changes to the lung tissue, this includes patients that were testing positive but _showing no symptoms_. Up until I read this study yesterday I wasnt really concerned about catching this virus. Figuring that even if I do, it wont be devastating to my health as I am not really in a risk group for negative complications. However I am now concerned that contracting this virus at all may leave me with life long implications.


The thing that confused me about that article is that it refers to “covid 19 pneumonia patients”. I have not heard of covid 19 being called covid 19 pneumonia, so doesn’t that mean that these patients have pneumonia?  If so, then wouldn’t there be changes to their lung tissue because they have pneumonia?


----------



## smmco

JARNJ3 said:


> Seeing as you are a professional - would you cancel travel?


No


----------



## Ccll4

amylevan said:


> Let’s say we are underreported and there are cases.  We are not experiencing a particularly deadly flu season and no reports of pneumonia deaths being unusually high.  So if it is in the wild here in US, it’s not causing any problems different than our usual cold and flu season.   In which case, what is there to worry about?



Tell that to the local authorities who decide if a ship gets to dock in their port or not or if it should be quarantined.


----------



## smmco

Ccll4 said:


> Tell that to the local authorities who decide if a ship gets to dock in their port or not or if it should be quarantined.


Were going to have a global recession if the authorities, world leaders don’t get some travel protocols in place. Many countries are dependent on tourism especially the islands in the Caribbean.
 It seems like more people are worried about being quarantined or stuck somewhere than they are about getting the virus.


----------



## monkeydawn

JARNJ3 said:


> For folks interested - here is an article describing the lung changes.  They state the majority of people will not have this complication - but smokers and others already having lung issues could have complications.
> 
> https://www.npr.org/sections/goatsa...ew-coronavirus-disease-can-take-a-deadly-turn



This article is dated almost two weeks before the study I posted.  And that study references new findings (i.e., a study completed a day or two before per the article).  I dont believe we are talking about the same thing as your article does not reference asymptomatic patients having changes in the lung tissue.  Or maybe I am way off base.



o&smom said:


> The thing that confused me about that article is that it refers to “covid 19 pneumonia patients”. I have not heard of covid 19 being called covid 19 pneumonia, so doesn’t that mean that these patients have pneumonia?  If so, then wouldn’t there be changes to their lung tissue because they have pneumonia?


The pneumonia thing might be a translation issue.  But the article clearly talks about lung changes in asymptomatic patients.  

I guess what isnt clear is are these patients that never went on to display symptoms or if they were just in that 24 hour range (I think that's the current thought) where you test positive but arent yet symptomatic.  Maybe its a case of if you stay truly asymptomatic you dont have changes to the lung tissue but if you are someone that displays symptoms eventually there might some damage before you even know you are sick via symptoms.


----------



## smmco

SamFaniam said:


> This is so true.  There have been a number of flu deaths in our area this year, but only one made the news because it was a young adult who was otherwise healthy.  Local doctors encouraged people to take the flu seriously, as I think most considered it only dangerous if you were elderly or had other health issues.


https://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/925587
Its been a rough year for kids.


----------



## Ccll4

smmco said:


> It seems like more people are worried about being quarantined or stuck somewhere than they are about getting the virus.



That is true for me as the mortality rate is pretty low.


----------



## smmco

Ccll4 said:


> That is true for me as the mortality rate is pretty low.


I have a Baltic cruise planned. At this time  I don’t plan on cancelling unless Disney cancels. I do think a lot of people will cancel cruises unless we can get some reassurance there won’t be another princess repeat.


----------



## MarkLT1

A bit of a silver lining from UC Davis Medical Center.  They sent a letter out to people on campus, letting them know that they essentially suspected from the admission that the new COVID-19 patient had the virus, and so even though the CDC didn't test her until several days later, they took precautions as if she had the virus.  She still was likely exposing people before she arrived at UC Davis, but its good that she hasn't been for the last several days.

https://www.ucdavis.edu/news/coronavirus-patient-and-precautions-uc-davis-medical-center


----------



## FigmentSpark

Anyone know, if you show up for your cruise and they turn you away due to whatever you put on your health sheet, do you get any refund?


----------



## DisneYE

We're sailing next week out of Nola.
And DCL just sent an email informing of precautions they're taking in light of the CV.
They listed a bunch of countries that if you visited in the last 2 weeks you won't be allowed to board
And that they will be screening ppl for flu-like symptoms. 
The email plus the cases in CA, plus the DOW plunging almost 3,000 points.. - I think things are getting more serious by the day.


----------



## smmco

FigmentSpark said:


> Anyone know, if you show up for your cruise and they turn you away due to whatever you put on your health sheet, do you get any refund?


No


----------



## smmco

DisneYE said:


> We're sailing next week out of Nola.
> And DCL just sent an email informing of precautions they're taking in light of the CV.
> They listed a bunch of countries that if you visited in the last 2 weeks you won't be allowed to board
> And that they will be screening ppl for flu-like symptoms.
> The email plus the cases in CA, plus the DOW plunging almost 3,000 points.. - I think things are getting more serious by the day.


What’s going to happen when this spreads to every country.? Then nobody boards? They may have to consider cancelling all cruises if that’s the case.


----------



## smmco

FigmentSpark said:


> Anyone know, if you show up for your cruise and they turn you away due to whatever you put on your health sheet, do you get any refund?


Maybe I was hasty in my no. Normally that would be the case, but this isn’t normal. I would hope if you visited one of the banned countries in the last two weeks you would get a refund.


----------



## Ccll4

FigmentSpark said:


> Anyone know, if you show up for your cruise and they turn you away due to whatever you put on your health sheet, do you get any refund?



No, which could mean that someone who may have flu-like symptoms could easily be inclined to lie about it... Does anyone know if Travel insurance would cover ones potential loss?


----------



## MarkLT1

smmco said:


> What’s going to happen when this spreads to every country.? Then nobody boards? They may have to consider cancelling all cruises if that’s the case.



I'm sure DCL's lawyers and Risk people are all over this.  And the answer would be- as soon as the cost of expected outcome of the risks exceeds the cost of refunding everyone's fare/cancelling the cruises, then they will be cancelling cruises.


----------



## DisneYE

smmco said:


> What’s going to happen when this spreads to every country.? Then nobody boards? They may have to consider cancelling all cruises if that’s the case.



they should actually, at least consider it.
And if it spirals even more in the next few days, they will.
I'm more worried (extremely worried) about a potential crash/recession in the economy bc of this.


----------



## mmmears

Ccll4 said:


> No, which could mean that someone who may have flu-like symptoms could easily be inclined to lie about it... Does anyone know if Travel insurance would cover ones potential loss?



Cancel for any reason should cover part of it.  At least the one I found (bought it months ago and not thinking about a pandemic at the time) only covers something like 75%.  For those who have to travel to a port, though, it can also create other issues (like what would I do if I found myself in Denmark and not able to board the ship?)  This is a pretty complicated situation unless you live near PC and can just drive home if you can't board.


----------



## anjuan

DisneYE said:


> We're sailing next week out of Nola.
> And DCL just sent an email informing of precautions they're taking in light of the CV.
> They listed a bunch of countries that if you visited in the last 2 weeks you won't be allowed to board
> And that they will be screening ppl for flu-like symptoms.
> The email plus the cases in CA, plus the DOW plunging almost 3,000 points.. - I think things are getting more serious by the day.


I just received the same e-mail for our 3/21 cruise. The screening language states, "We are screening all guests before they board, and anyone who feels unwell or shows flu-like symptoms will not be permitted to sail."

The e-mail was really pretty detailed.


----------



## randumb0

The problem is you don't have to have flu like symptoms to be a carrier of the virus


----------



## NewEngland47

This is amazing to me - so even under normal times I could book (as an example) a 20k cruise and if I or my spouse or child got sick right before or developed symptoms that day with a routine cold or flu and we didn’t get insurance we would normally be turned away with no refund or credit if we answered the health questionnaire honestly?  Doesn’t that just mean anyone without travel insurance will never answer honestly if their sick?  I realize now that I never really understood this cruise dynamic before.  Isn’t that kind of harsh?  Or does every cruiser just know you must insure cruises?  I do bc I always insure our vacations but many others I know (including my parents) never get trip insurance.


----------



## randumb0

I am reading about a cruise that was denied entry to the Dominican and another was denied docking at Tortola.


----------



## smmco

NewEngland47 said:


> This is amazing to me - so even under normal times I could book (as an example) a 20k cruise and if I or my spouse or child got sick right before or developed symptoms that day with a routine cold or flu and we didn’t get insurance we would normally be turned away with no refund or credit if we answered the health questionnaire honestly?  Doesn’t that just mean anyone without travel insurance will never answer honestly if their sick?  I realize now that I never really understood this cruise dynamic before.  Isn’t that kind of harsh?  Or does every cruiser just know you must insure cruises?  I do bc I always insure our vacations but many others I know (including my parents) never get trip insurance.


  The questions normally revolve around norovirus symptoms. The medical team from the ship will check you out if you answer yes. I doubt they deny boarding very often. Norovirus has always been the cruise industry's biggest concern. Now they have this.


----------



## ACDSNY

SamFaniam said:


> https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/c...re-getting-tested/ar-BB10sCl9?ocid=spartanntp



This is in my area so I've been watching this pretty closely.



MarkLT1 said:


> A bit of a silver lining from UC Davis Medical Center.  They sent a letter out to people on campus, letting them know that they essentially suspected from the admission that the new COVID-19 patient had the virus, and so even though the CDC didn't test her until several days later, they took precautions as if she had the virus.  She still was likely exposing people before she arrived at UC Davis, but its good that she hasn't been for the last several days.
> 
> https://www.ucdavis.edu/news/coronavirus-patient-and-precautions-uc-davis-medical-center



Good to hear, but like you said she likely was exposing people before she arrived so more will start popping up, it's only a matter of time.


----------



## NewEngland47

smmco said:


> The questions normally revolve around norovirus symptoms. The medical team from the ship will check you out if you answer yes. I doubt they deny boarding very often. Norovirus has always been the cruise industry's biggest concern. Now they have this.





smmco said:


> The questions normally revolve around norovirus symptoms. The medical team from the ship will check you out if you answer yes. I doubt they deny boarding very often. Norovirus has always been the cruise industry's biggest concern. Now they have this.
> 
> Ok - that makes more sense.  Otherwise I was starting to think cruising might not be worth that risk unless one is insured.  That being said I love me some travel insurance!


----------



## o&smom

randumb0 said:


> I am reading about a cruise that was denied entry to the Dominican and another was denied docking at Tortola.


Do you know what cruise lines and ships or any more info as to why.


----------



## smmco

DisneYE said:


> they should actually, at least consider it.
> And if it spirals even more in the next few days, they will.
> I'm more worried (extremely worried) about a potential crash/recession in the economy bc of this.


On another thread, I just read the hold time was like 3 hours due to cancellations. I think they should give people the option to cancel without penalty up until sail date.  It might save them money in the long run. If this turns out to be a nothing burger there going to have to offer deep discounts to fill the ships back up.


----------



## tidefan

smmco said:


> On another thread, I just read the hold time was like 3 hours due to cancellations. I think they should give people the option to cancel without penalty up until sail date.  It might save them money in the long run. If this turns out to be a nothing burger there going to have to offer deep discounts to fill the ships back up.


This came from Norwegian today...



​Important Notice From Norwegian!​View Online​










Dear Valued Travel Partner,

We appreciate all your continued efforts and partnership during this current and very fluid climate. Please know all of us at Norwegian Cruise Line continue to focus our number one priority on the safety, security and well-being of our guests, team members and partners.

We understand that your clients may be hesitant to plan or confirm their vacation, but we encourage them to get out there and experience the world aboard the best vessels at sea.

To provide some reassurance, we have temporarily modified a few of our existing policies. Please note:

Final payment for all June and July voyages will not be due until 90 days prior to sailing. 
Up until 60 days prior to sailing, we will allow a transfer of the reservation to any other cruise that departs on or before June 30, 2020. The transfer voyage must be of equal or greater value, prevailing rates will apply, and penalties will be waived. 
If a guest chooses not to sail, the name change restriction will be waived up to 45 days prior to sailing. Name changes will be permitted for the cruise reservation only and excludes flight arrangements through Norwegian Cruise Line and/or pre-purchased travel protection.  
Guests with non-ticketed Norwegian Cruise Line air may make name changes.  
Guests with ticketed air may make name changes but will incur a penalty and possibly air change fee, if either is assessed by the airlines.  
Please note that travel protection cannot be transferred.

 
So that we may best assist you with changes to existing reservations that fall within the above criteria, please contact us at 1-800-327-7030.

Also, please continue to remind your clients that they can and should always purchase the appropriate travel insurance, some which allows them to cancel their voyage for any reason.

As previously communicated to you, our partner, right from the start, we acted quickly to implement stringent policies and procedures across our fleet – the most stringent out there – to help ensure the well-being of our guests and team members.

To date, we have been very successful in maintaining a healthy onboard environment through our rigorous protocols, and by acting quickly to modify itineraries whenever necessary. For updated information on implemented policies and protocols during this time, I encourage you to visit NCL.com under our Travel Alert section.

It’s important to remember the travel industry and our business is one of the most resilient. We look forward to helping you and your clients overcome these temporary concerns.

The beauty of a vacation at sea is that our innovative ships have the ability to move from place to place.  It remains a great time to get even more value out of a cruise vacation and there is no better value than Norwegian Cruise Line. We thank you for your continued partnership and look forward to helping you deliver the perfect vacation experience for your clients.


----------



## randumb0

o&smom said:


> Do you know what cruise lines and ships or any more info as to why.


https://www.cruisehive.com/cruise-s...d-to-dock-in-the-british-virgin-islands/38014https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...ise-ship-over-coronavirus-fears-idUSKCN20L3E1


----------



## xuxa777

> Also, please continue to remind your clients that they can and should always purchase the appropriate travel insurance, some which allows them to cancel their voyage for any reason.



Well isn't that nice, better have insurance to cruise with us


----------



## MarkLT1

How generous of Norwegian.  "We have a very volatile situation, that is changing day-by-day- countries going from a handful of infections to hundreds or thousands in less than a week!  Therefore we are going to allow you to cancel 90 days in advance, and, as an added bonus, 60-days out, you can schedule for another cruise, that would be within 30-60 days of your current cruise date."

90 days ago, we didn't even know that this bug existed..  60-days ago, there were some rumblings about a couple hundred people in China having a SARS-like illness.  90-days from now, there could be millions with this bug, or it could be a fading memory.  I understand a business not giving refunds, etc... but to throw out a fairly useless "concession" like this, under the guise of "Look at how much we are helping our customers" seems a bit disingenuous to me.


----------



## mmmears

NewEngland47 said:


> This is amazing to me - so even under normal times I could book (as an example) a 20k cruise and if I or my spouse or child got sick right before or developed symptoms that day with a routine cold or flu and we didn’t get insurance we would normally be turned away with no refund or credit if we answered the health questionnaire honestly?  Doesn’t that just mean anyone without travel insurance will never answer honestly if their sick?  I realize now that I never really understood this cruise dynamic before.  Isn’t that kind of harsh?  Or does every cruiser just know you must insure cruises?  I do bc I always insure our vacations but many others I know (including my parents) never get trip insurance.



I insure all my cruises.  Anything that costs more than I'm willing to lose, really.  As for international trips, it depends.  Last Fall all I did was get medical coverage since the flights were paid with points and I was willing to risk losing 1-2 nights of the hotel cost if there was some reason we couldn't travel.  With what DCL costs for the cruises I prefer, I need insurance.

ETA - I am cautious by nature, so the above is just what I do.  Not saying it's what you should do or anything of the sort.  I think we all have to find our own risk tolerance level and just go with that.


----------



## smmco

MarkLT1 said:


> How generous of Norwegian.  "We have a very volatile situation, that is changing day-by-day- countries going from a handful of infections to hundreds or thousands in less than a week!  Therefore we are going to allow you to cancel 90 days in advance, and, as an added bonus, 60-days out, you can schedule for another cruise, that would be within 30-60 days of your current cruise date."
> 
> 90 days ago, we didn't even know that this bug existed..  60-days ago, there were some rumblings about a couple hundred people in China having a SARS-like illness.  90-days from now, there could be millions with this bug, or it could be a fading memory.  I understand a business not giving refunds, etc... but to throw out a fairly useless "concession" like this, under the guise of "Look at how much we are helping our customers" seems a bit disingenuous to me.


This is why 21 out of my 25 cruises have been booked about 2 months in advance and I still buy some kind of insurance. This is one of few times I've booked in advance and now look....


----------



## AquaDame

MarkLT1 said:


> How generous of Norwegian.  "We have a very volatile situation, that is changing day-by-day- countries going from a handful of infections to hundreds or thousands in less than a week!  Therefore we are going to allow you to cancel 90 days in advance, and, as an added bonus, 60-days out, you can schedule for another cruise, that would be within 30-60 days of your current cruise date."
> 
> 90 days ago, we didn't even know that this bug existed..  60-days ago, there were some rumblings about a couple hundred people in China having a SARS-like illness.  90-days from now, there could be millions with this bug, or it could be a fading memory.  I understand a business not giving refunds, etc... but to throw out a fairly useless "concession" like this, under the guise of "Look at how much we are helping our customers" seems a bit disingenuous to me.



One positive to that is there doesn't seem to be any restrictions on which cruise... if someone was worried about traveling to Asia or Europe right now they might be happy to be able to switch to something closer to home I suppose. Or if their flights had been altered or cancelled... of course I'd rather just cancel altogether and start over if I was going to change plans personally.


----------



## Travel junkie

freshmanjs said:


> We are set to sail on the Fantasy next Saturday (March 7). Not planning to cancel, partly because I don't think we have an option to do so without major penalty and partly because we think it will be fine.


We are on that one as well, we haven’t been on a cruise in 7 years, so we were all so excited.  Now I’m a little bummed, it’s hard to stay excited with all this news daily.  Crossing fingers it’s as wonderful as everyone says Disney cruises are. Hope you enjoy your cruise.


----------



## White_Rabbit18

I remember a few years back my daughter was diagnosed with the flu two days before the cruise. She was starting to get better and the fever would go down for longer periods of time with meds but we decided to cancel because she was only just 3 and we wanted to be on Land in case she needed additional medical attention. And plus of course she was still contagious.
Anyway I called the morning of the cruise to cancel and the Disney representative actually tried to convince me to get on the boat with the sick child since I was going to lose money on the cruise....so hopefully people will take it more seriously this time around.
But yeah I think people rather go knowingly sick than lose out on money


----------



## emilymad

I feel like they need to do more than have people fill out a form.  People always lie on those since they don't want to be denied boarding.  The form is for DCL's liability not passenger safety.

We have a Europe cruise planned for September.  We are holding for now but we haven't booked airfare yet.  We were going to soon but now we will hold off.  What if we can't get to the start of the cruise or the cruise is canceled when we are in Europe and then have to get home? Travel insurance may only do so much depending on what all of this looks like in a few months.


----------



## Glenn3484

We sail Monday on the dream, I'm grateful at the precautions Disney is taking. And I'm sure glad we're cruising now and not a few months out in case it gets worse.


----------



## MarkLT1

emilymad said:


> I feel like they need to do more than have people fill out a form.  People always lie on those since they don't want to be denied boarding.  The form is for DCL's liability not passenger safety.



It is great in concept, but I'm not entirely sure what else DCL can do, especially if we start seeing significant community spread in the US.  The primary ways individuals will be infected are:

Traveling to a country with widespread cases
Caring for someone/being in close contact with someone who has the bug
Community infection by someone (say in a public space) without even knowing it.
For 1., you can check passports, but if it is widespread in the US, this is kind of useless.  For 2. you can really only ask on a form.  Its not like DCL can hire PIs to track all of their future passengers to see if they have been around people with COVID-19..  For 3. you have no idea.   About the only additional thing they could do is temperature checks on all boarding passengers, but even this is not all that useful.  If the incubation period is 1-week, with 2-weeks of symptoms afterwords, ~1/3 of people with the virus wont be showing any symptoms.  In addition, there are reports of infected individuals not presenting with a fever at all.

In theory they could swab every person getting ready to board the ship, but 1) we currently don't even have enough testing capacity in the US to test potentially sick people in a hospital setting, and 2) I have no idea how fast a theoretical wide-spread swab test would even give results.


----------



## justafigment27

I am all over the place, but mostly stressed because I don’t know how this thing is going to play out. We are set to leave for a land & sea trip - a 3 night Dream followed by 5 nights in 26 days and I’m getting very leery about the whole trip - airports, planes, cruise ship and the busiest theme park in the country during a (potential) pandemic. I keep asking myself (and DH) if this is really the best choice. If we didn’t have a trip planned, I certainly wouldn’t be planning one for late March/early April at this point.  Am I being an idiot for still considering it or paranoid for considering canceling the whole thing? I can’t decide.    

Normally, this is the phase of trip preparation that starts my full out excited mode - counting down and excitedly saying to the family “at this time in 4 weeks we’ll be on the ship ...”, etc. But now it’s more like, “We’ve now entered the 75% penalty phase for cancellation ... we have less than 2 weeks to decide if we are going or not before we lose the entire payment”.

Our cruise has GT rates galore and vacancies throughout the ship in all 4 categories. You can pretty much book any category of room anywhere on the ship for a family of four ... and pay less than what I paid with an onboard booking discount. This is a spring break season cruise and we are less than a month out - normally you would expect to see very spotty availability and little to no choice on room location. It looks like many people are just not taking the chance.


My kids are older teens and know what’s going on - they both informed me to expect tears from them if we cancel ... they are good sports, but we have all just been so looking forward to this vacation as a reprieve from the cold, gray weather.

DCL sent out an email last night detailing all they are doing to try and reassure customers ... but it didn’t really reassure me.  They can’t make a cruise ship germ free and, even if everyone is 100% honest, there is no screening test or questionnaire that can prevent an asymptotic carrier of the virus from boarding the ship.

IDK. I’m all over the place. Last night I was watching tours of one bedroom suites on the Dream on YouTube  - there were 9 vacant ones available on our cruise last time I looked - thinking this might be a good trip to try for a port upgrade. So, you know, I either want to cancel the whole thing or try to spend extra cash to upgrade ... depends on hour.


----------



## R2Dad2

These types of novel viruses usually (I know this one isn't usual) take a break over the summer, but can come back again with a vengeance.  My cruise isn't until late September, so I'm over here researching when these things start to re-emerge, and the first thing I see is that after tailing off in the early summer, the 1918 influenza roared back in September.  Sheesh.  I need to get off the interwebs.


----------



## Karin1984

In my country (Netherlands) we had the first two cases, since yesterday, both related to Italy, one man was on business (he's in the hospital, after checking himself in), and one woman who was in Italy for the holiday week (she is isolated at home).

Later today the government will open a phone number for anyone who has questions. They are looking into cancelling big events.

And in my hometown there is not one bottle of desinfectant available anymore. I have some bottles at home, but I went on a tour through my city center, I went into at least 8 store, everything is gone. Some stores had a sign at the door saying they were out.


----------



## Glenn3484

justafigment27 said:


> I am all over the place, but mostly stressed because I don’t know how this thing is going to play out. We are set to leave for a land & sea trip - a 3 night Dream followed by 5 nights in 26 days and I’m getting very leery about the whole trip - airports, planes, cruise ship and the busiest theme park in the country during a (potential) pandemic. I keep asking myself (and DH) if this is really the best choice. If we didn’t have a trip planned, I certainly wouldn’t be planning one for late March/early April at this point.  Am I being an idiot for still considering it or paranoid for considering canceling the whole thing? I can’t decide.
> 
> Normally, this is the phase of trip preparation that starts my full out excited mode - counting down and excitedly saying to the family “at this time in 4 weeks we’ll be on the ship ...”, etc. But now it’s more like, “We’ve now entered the 75% penalty phase for cancellation ... we have less than 2 weeks to decide if we are going or not before we lose the entire payment”.
> 
> Our cruise has GT rates galore and vacancies throughout the ship in all 4 categories. You can pretty much book any category of room anywhere on the ship for a family of four ... and pay less than what I paid with an onboard booking discount. This is a spring break season cruise and we are less than a month out - normally you would expect to see very spotty availability and little to no choice on room location. It looks like many people are just not taking the chance.
> 
> 
> My kids are older teens and know what’s going on - they both informed me to expect tears from them if we cancel ... they are good sports, but we have all just been so looking forward to this vacation as a reprieve from the cold, gray weather.
> 
> DCL sent out an email last night detailing all they are doing to try and reassure customers ... but it didn’t really reassure me.  They can’t make a cruise ship germ free and, even if everyone is 100% honest, there is no screening test or questionnaire that can prevent an asymptotic carrier of the virus from boarding the ship.
> 
> IDK. I’m all over the place. Last night I was watching tours of one bedroom suites on the Dream on YouTube  - there were 9 vacant ones available on our cruise last time I looked - thinking this might be a good trip to try for a port upgrade. So, you know, I either want to cancel the whole thing or try to spend extra cash to upgrade ... depends on hour.



My personal opinion would be go go on as planned, bring lots of sanitize, and wash hands frequently, and ENJOY your trip.


----------



## DIS_MIKE

Has anyone had any luck canceling their cruises without penalty? A few people have mentioned it but I have not see any updates. My cruise is already paid in full and is approaching the 60-day mark. 

I declined insurance because it does not include outbreaks.


----------



## o&smom

justafigment27 said:


> I am all over the place, but mostly stressed because I don’t know how this thing is going to play out. We are set to leave for a land & sea trip - a 3 night Dream followed by 5 nights in 26 days and I’m getting very leery about the whole trip - airports, planes, cruise ship and the busiest theme park in the country during a (potential) pandemic. I keep asking myself (and DH) if this is really the best choice. If we didn’t have a trip planned, I certainly wouldn’t be planning one for late March/early April at this point.  Am I being an idiot for still considering it or paranoid for considering canceling the whole thing? I can’t decide.
> 
> Normally, this is the phase of trip preparation that starts my full out excited mode - counting down and excitedly saying to the family “at this time in 4 weeks we’ll be on the ship ...”, etc. But now it’s more like, “We’ve now entered the 75% penalty phase for cancellation ... we have less than 2 weeks to decide if we are going or not before we lose the entire payment”.
> 
> Our cruise has GT rates galore and vacancies throughout the ship in all 4 categories. You can pretty much book any category of room anywhere on the ship for a family of four ... and pay less than what I paid with an onboard booking discount. This is a spring break season cruise and we are less than a month out - normally you would expect to see very spotty availability and little to no choice on room location. It looks like many people are just not taking the chance.
> 
> 
> My kids are older teens and know what’s going on - they both informed me to expect tears from them if we cancel ... they are good sports, but we have all just been so looking forward to this vacation as a reprieve from the cold, gray weather.
> 
> DCL sent out an email last night detailing all they are doing to try and reassure customers ... but it didn’t really reassure me.  They can’t make a cruise ship germ free and, even if everyone is 100% honest, there is no screening test or questionnaire that can prevent an asymptotic carrier of the virus from boarding the ship.
> 
> IDK. I’m all over the place. Last night I was watching tours of one bedroom suites on the Dream on YouTube  - there were 9 vacant ones available on our cruise last time I looked - thinking this might be a good trip to try for a port upgrade. So, you know, I either want to cancel the whole thing or try to spend extra cash to upgrade ... depends on hour.


Obviously, keep watching what is happening, but at this time I would go.  We are going next week on the WBPC cruise and then 5 days in DL.  I am not really worried about getting it since none of us have asthma or anything and are healthy.  I do wonder about how things would be handled if there was an outbreak on the ship.  We are four people in an inside stateroom because we have done PC previously.  Thank goodness we are not at all claustrophobic; even so the thought of being stuck in there does not sound fun.  I do not think they would quarantine the ship, but quarantine offsite if at all since that went crazy last time.  I have to admit one of the things that I am looking forward to after getting on the cruise is to be able to be oblivious to all of this and just enjoy a cruise.


----------



## Gentry2004

DIS_MIKE said:


> Has anyone had any luck canceling their cruises without penalty? A few people have mentioned it but I have not see any updates. My cruise is already paid in full and is approaching the 60-day mark.
> 
> I declined insurance because it does not include outbreaks.



I think if you are more than 57 days out you only lose your deposit? I was already inside of that when the Diamond Princess happened or I would have probably cancelled. My deposit (reduced) was only $500. So instead I am just waiting and watching. I haven’t heard of any refunds of people near their sailing date, but that doesn’t mean it won’t happen.


----------



## MarkLT1

Just wondering (and I'll need to check into my insurance policy obviously)..  Lets say this starts spreading in the US.  My 84-year-old dad (who has half a lung missing) would definitely be a vulnerable individual.  Would a doctors note, saying that the risk to him is too high to travel be a insurable incident?  Also, does the insurance typically cover the entire party?  Or just the one individual?  (e.g.- would my dad get his portion refunded, or would all individuals on the reservation be able to get a refund).  If it helps, I believe the insurance that was purchased, is whatever Disney offers on their website at the time of booking (my parents booked the cruise).


----------



## Gentry2004

MarkLT1 said:


> Just wondering (and I'll need to check into my insurance policy obviously)..  Lets say this starts spreading in the US.  My 84-year-old dad (who has half a lung missing) would definitely be a vulnerable individual.  Would a doctors note, saying that the risk to him is too high to travel be a insurable incident?  Also, does the insurance typically cover the entire party?  Or just the one individual?  (e.g.- would my dad get his portion refunded, or would all individuals on the reservation be able to get a refund).  If it helps, I believe the insurance that was purchased, is whatever Disney offers on their website at the time of booking (my parents booked the cruise).



I spoke with my insurance and here is what they said. The person has to be actually sick, with a diagnosable illness. Fear of becoming ill is not a valid reason. YMMV.

ETA: But lets say one member of my traveling party got COVID-19 before our trip, it is my understanding that our entire party is refunded, not just the sick person. I confirmed my policy does not exclude epidemics.


----------



## rtill

The chances of walking off the ship with the flu or norovirus are much greater than COVID-19. We are leaving in a couple of weeks for spring break and really are not any more concerned than we normally would be about catching something.


----------



## Gentry2004

rtill said:


> The chances of walking off the ship with the flu or norovirus are much greater than COVID-19. We are leaving in a couple of weeks for spring break and really are not any more concerned than we normally would be about catching something.



Agree. But the real question is not what are my chances of catching COVID-19 but what are my chances of missing my ports due to denied entry and/or being quarantined to my stateroom?


----------



## freshmanjs

rtill said:


> The chances of walking off the ship with the flu or norovirus are much greater than COVID-19. We are leaving in a couple of weeks for spring break and really are not any more concerned than we normally would be about catching something.



True, but not what people on this thread are concerned about.


----------



## randumb0

Gentry2004 said:


> Agree. But the real question is not what are my chances of catching COVID-19 but what are my chances of missing my ports due to denied entry and/or being quarantined to my stateroom?



When is your cruise?


----------



## Gentry2004

randumb0 said:


> When is your cruise?



Early April.


----------



## randumb0

Gentry2004 said:


> Early April.



No one can tell you the chances of missing ports for April. How important are the ports to you? Do you have small kids? Those are things to consider


----------



## Gentry2004

randumb0 said:


> No one can tell you the chances of missing ports for April. How important are the ports to you? Do you have small kids? Those are things to consider



I know I said "my chances" but my question was really hypothetical for all upcoming cruises. I think the chances of ports denying entry or other cruising disruptions are a lot higher than the risk of actually getting sick.


----------



## FigmentSpark

So a question no one seems to have mentioned... what happens if the cruise before yours is quarantined?  I assume you'd get your money back, but if you're already en route or in Orlando (or wherever), what do you do with those 7 days?  

We're on the Fantasy in 2 weeks and I think everything will be fine, but I'm wondering if booking a week-long hotel as a contingency might be a good idea.  Not sure, yet.  All the decent pricing was gone a long time ago anyway.


----------



## hnthomps

FigmentSpark said:


> So a question no one seems to have mentioned... what happens if the cruise before yours is quarantined?  I assume you'd get your money back, but if you're already en route or in Orlando (or wherever), what do you do with those 7 days?
> 
> We're on the Fantasy in 2 weeks and I think everything will be fine, but I'm wondering if booking a week-long hotel as a contingency might be a good idea.  Not sure, yet.  All the decent pricing was gone a long time ago anyway.


We're on the 3/21 sailling. So what do I do if you get quarantined? 

A really good question. And one of the scenarios I hadn't thought about! We'll be at WDW for 2 nights before the cruise, but even a full refund of our cruise fare (booked opening day) probably wouldn't cover the expense of converting it to a WDW stay at the last minute (not to mention the lack of planning). 

I guess I'd hope they'd refund the cost to change our plane tickets ($200/person). If they helped us get a room at a resort and threw in a few anytime fp+s we'd stay


----------



## Karin1984

Gentry2004 said:


> I know I said "my chances" but my question was really hypothetical for all upcoming cruises. I think the chances of ports denying entry or other cruising disruptions are a lot higher than the risk of actually getting sick.


I think on DCL you are good as long as the situation in the US doesn't change. The other ships that got turned away in the Caribbean were Italian ships with many Italian crew members, I believe? 



FigmentSpark said:


> So a question no one seems to have mentioned... what happens if the cruise before yours is quarantined?  I assume you'd get your money back, but if you're already en route or in Orlando (or wherever), what do you do with those 7 days?
> 
> We're on the Fantasy in 2 weeks and I think everything will be fine, but I'm wondering if booking a week-long hotel as a contingency might be a good idea.  Not sure, yet.  All the decent pricing was gone a long time ago anyway.


It cannot hurt to have a back up hotel if there is a rate that's flexible and can be cancelled short before arrival. And if it happens, check if your airline is lenient to help out without hefty fees. But with how the situation is now in the US, I don't think you would need it.


----------



## DIS_MIKE

I just called DCL and talked to a very nice CM. He basically reassured me that Disney is doing all they can at this point to prevent the spread of disease and is sending out notices to those who are sailing soon. We already know that they are denying those from boarding who have certain passports, etc.

He did not ask me for my conf # or give me the option to change dates or cancel. He seemed pretty optimistic.

*****The CM even told me the person next to him booked a cruise today for a person from Atlanta WHO WORKS FOR THE CDC! So if people from the CDC are booking cruises then I guess we'll be ok!  

I understand that many on here are going to ports of call that may end up being canceled and that is a real shame but I guess it's better safe than sorry at this point. My itinerary includes Key West & CC so I hope I will not be too affected by this.


----------



## Gentry2004

DIS_MIKE said:


> I just called DCL and talked to a very nice CM. He basically reassured me that Disney is doing all they can at this point to prevent the spread of disease and is sending out notices to those who are sailing soon. We already know that they are denying those from boarding who have certain passports, etc.
> 
> He did not ask me for my conf # or give me the option to change dates or cancel. He seemed pretty optimistic.
> 
> *****The CM even told me the person next to him booked a cruise today for a person from Atlanta WHO WORKS FROM THE CDC! So if people from the CDC are booking cruises then I guess we'll be ok!
> 
> I understand that many on here are going to ports of call that may end up being canceled and that is a real shame but I guess it's better safe than sorry at this point. My itinerary includes Key West & CC so I hope I will not be too affected by this.



Same, we are headed to KW, CC and Nassau (5 night Magic) so I'm hoping our cruise will be okay. We've been waiting so long!


----------



## smmco

Are people denied boarding getting a refund. It doesn’t sound like it would covered under trip insurance.


----------



## Gentry2004

smmco said:


> Are people denied boarding getting a refund. It doesn’t sound like it would covered under trip insurance.



I believe the ones being denied due to travel restrictions (having visited a restricted location) are being refunded. And if you are sick with a diagnosable illness, it would be covered under trip interruption.


----------



## louey

DIS_MIKE said:


> Has anyone had any luck canceling their cruises without penalty? A few people have mentioned it but I have not see any updates. My cruise is already paid in full and is approaching the 60-day mark.
> 
> I declined insurance because it does not include outbreaks.



We cancelled our May cruise on Disney, we lost the cost of the insurance and possibly our deposit (we were paid in full at also approaching the 60 day mark).  I filed a claim with the insurance for the deposit money and I checked the status of that and it has only been assigned to someone.  We have not gotten a reply from them as of today.  The way I understand it, if they decline our cancellation Disney will give us .75% of our deposit in a credit to use on a future cruise.  I Hope I got that right, we are still waiting for our credit to hit our Credit card they say it takes 7-10 days.   Hope this helps.  I just couldn't stop stressing on if it gets worse then possibly losing a lot of money unless the cruise was cancelled by Disney.   Its a vacation we can do it anytime hopefully stress free.


----------



## DIS_MIKE

Gentry2004 said:


> Same, we are headed to KW, CC and Nassau (5 night Magic) so I'm hoping our cruise will be okay. We've been waiting so long!


How many days until your cruise? I'm at 68 right now.


----------



## Gentry2004

DIS_MIKE said:


> How many days until your cruise? I'm at 68 right now.



37. If I had known about the 57+ days only lose your deposit thing sooner, I probably would have done it. My deposit was only 10% because they were running a reduced deposit when we booked last year. My flights are refundable (points.)


----------



## xiphoid76

FigmentSpark said:


> So a question no one seems to have mentioned... what happens if the cruise before yours is quarantined?  I assume you'd get your money back, but if you're already en route or in Orlando (or wherever), what do you do with those 7 days?
> 
> We're on the Fantasy in 2 weeks and I think everything will be fine, but I'm wondering if booking a week-long hotel as a contingency might be a good idea.  Not sure, yet.  All the decent pricing was gone a long time ago anyway.



This happened to us during Hurricane Irma...we were on the way to Florida for our cruise when they canceled it.  We called Disney and they were able to get us a really good deal at the Polynesian for the week.  It was last minute and I am sure the rate would have been 500 or more a night, but they got it for us for half that price as were were on a canceled Disney cruise.  Hopefully something similar might happen as well.


----------



## Ccll4

DIS_MIKE said:


> *****The CM even told me the person next to him booked a cruise today for a person from Atlanta WHO WORKS FROM THE CDC! So if people from the CDC are booking cruises then I guess we'll be ok!



ROFLMAO


----------



## Ccll4

o&smom said:


> Obviously, keep watching what is happening, but at this time I would go.  We are going next week on the WBPC cruise and then 5 days in DL...



Well the WBPC is long enough for a quarantine  . Being on the Wonder for the next two weeks is probably safer than being on land. You'll get to see how this all plays out from a semi-safe distance.


----------



## cedman77

My family and I are 112 days out for 7 night Western on the Fantasy.  The CM via chat assured us that they are taking every precaution that they can but understand if I wanted to cancel our cruise.  If I cancel between now and 56 days before our sailing date, I'll loose about $1100 because I had used my placeholder for the reduced deposit.  We'll also loose the $200 on board ship credit as well.  Our placeholder still had the on board credit before they changed their policy. We're starting to question if we should even go to Walt Disney World as well?  We had a land sea combo all planned out.


----------



## mlayman7

Also on the 3/21 fantasy cruise, been worrying about not being able to get into some sports. Have a feeling the cruise will still happen but with extra precautions especially getting on the ship. If we cant dock at a port, do those port fees get refunded to us in any way?


----------



## o&smom

Ccll4 said:


> Well the WBPC is long enough for a quarantine  . Being on the Wonder for the next two weeks is probably safer than being on land. You'll get to see how this all plays out from a semi-safe distance.


I know, I am so excited to get on the ship and not keep getting inundated with corona virus info. We never get WiFi, so we will just be oblivious.  It could be a big shock when we check in with reality at Starbucks in Cabo.   Ignorance will be blissful!!!


----------



## Ccll4

mlayman7 said:


> If we cant dock at a port, do those port fees get refunded to us in any way?



Yes back to original form of payment.


----------



## ahen

louey said:


> We cancelled our May cruise on Disney, we lost the cost of the insurance and possibly our deposit (we were paid in full at also approaching the 60 day mark).  I filed a claim with the insurance for the deposit money and I checked the status of that and it has only been assigned to someone.  We have not gotten a reply from them as of today.  The way I understand it, if they decline our cancellation Disney will give us .75% of our deposit in a credit to use on a future cruise.  I Hope I got that right, we are still waiting for our credit to hit our Credit card they say it takes 7-10 days.   Hope this helps.  I just couldn't stop stressing on if it gets worse then possibly losing a lot of money unless the cruise was cancelled by Disney.   Its a vacation we can do it anytime hopefully stress free.


I'm waiting on a claim for illness, I called the number and it said it takes 3 weeks! I didn't expect it to take so long. We had to cancel the day of our cruise due to my father taking ill.


----------



## Kevin Liu

Moved our 08-2020 fantasy cruise to 08-2021 today.  Final payment was next week, so made the safe call and pushed out the cruise.

we are going to WDW in 2 weeks still


----------



## ACDSNY

Ccll4 said:


> Well the WBPC is long enough for a quarantine  . Being on the Wonder for the next two weeks is probably safer than being on land. You'll get to see how this all plays out from a semi-safe distance.



Especially if your from the Sacramento area in California where they keep transferring patients to.  We'll be sailing down the river next week at this time.


----------



## Karin1984

Ccll4 said:


> Well the WBPC is long enough for a quarantine  . Being on the Wonder for the next two weeks is probably safer than being on land. You'll get to see how this all plays out from a semi-safe distance.



Keep in mind that if the ship gets quarantined, you will probably have to stay in your room, like on the Dream Princess. Although I also doubt they will do the same, as many mistakes were made with how the virus could spread across the ship.
My guess is, that if it happens on the WBPC, they return to a US Port asap and assess the situation from there.


----------



## disneylove69

BWV Dreamin said:


> The flu mutates just like the Coronavirus. They make the vaccine early on hoping it is for the right strain, but as time goes on it does mutate. I never get the flu shot early ( usually around end of Oct) so I have it at full strength going in to peak flu season.


On my 4th round of flu now


----------



## Gentry2004

What do people think will happen when there starts being more community spread in the US? Will certain regions of the US be denied boarding like Italy, etc?


----------



## mom4fun

Gentry2004 said:


> What do people think will happen when there starts being more community spread in the US? Will certain regions of the US be denied boarding like Italy, etc?


That I’m wondering, also. Our flight has a connection in Seattle, which is close by the first U.S. death.


----------



## o&smom

Gentry2004 said:


> What do people think will happen when there starts being more community spread in the US? Will certain regions of the US be denied boarding like Italy, etc?


All of theses things have been happening to keep it from spreading.  If they realize it has already spread, I think they will focus on treating patients like what we do with the flu.


----------



## monkeydawn

Karin1984 said:


> I think on DCL you are good as long as the situation in the US doesn't change. The other ships that got turned away in the Caribbean were Italian ships with many Italian crew members, I believe?



Only the officers on MSC are a higher probability of being Italian and I think thats probably true on most lines.  Most of the crew, including the one sick memeber that caused the kerfuffle, were from the typical service industry countries.



coloradocutie said:


> Monkeydawn, that is a fascinating article! Where did you find it?



Id guess I initially found it through The Guardian COV timeline blog.  But I follow a few sources and usually follow any links posted on here and CC.


----------



## MarkLT1

o&smom said:


> All of theses things have been happening to keep it from spreading.  If they realize it has already spread, I think they will focus on treating patients like what we do with the flu.



I agree 100%.  In addition, what I can see happening should this move to a more "treat it like the flu" scenario, is that ports of call in countries without community spread of the virus may simply close their ports to cruise ships.

I need to keep reminding myself to take a deep breath- this is 100% out of my control.  My cruise is in 5-weeks, and the landscape will likely look completely different (possibly better, possibly worse) by then.


----------



## Gentry2004

MarkLT1 said:


> I agree 100%.  In addition, what I can see happening should this move to a more "treat it like the flu" scenario, is that ports of call in countries without community spread of the virus may simply close their ports to cruise ships.
> 
> I need to keep reminding myself to take a deep breath- this is 100% out of my control.  My cruise is in 5-weeks, and the landscape will likely look completely different (possibly better, possibly worse) by then.



The not knowing is the worst. And dealing with the disappointment. I truly feel your pain.


----------



## Kennywood




----------



## MarkLT1

Just got off the phone with my parents.. At this point we are going to primarily rely on DCL, with the notion that if this becomes a significant risk, they will be cancelling cruises to cover their own butts/liability.  

If for some reason, this thing goes full blown Coronapocalypse in the US, but Disney is not cancelling cruises, we'd probably cancel last minute, as we are already past our refund window, and would likely need to use the "cancel for any reason, lose 25%" insurance policy, so no reason to do it now- wait and see.

If however the outbreak is well managed, and cruises are still sailing, we'll likely go.

It would be a heartbreaker not to go, as this would be our second cancelled Disney cruise in a row, but it is not worth putting my dad in danger, should things not be looking so hot.


----------



## BadPinkTink

For The Magic, the biggest decision will be how the Eastbound Transatlantic and the Mediterranean cruises are affected. 

The logical business owner side of my brain says that for Disney to not even bring The Magic to Europe would be catastrophic in financial terms.  Depending on how the situation develops  can definitely see them changing ports , especially in Italy. 

As of 1 March 1 the only country in Europe which has a travel advisory is the north of Italy Lombardy region. There is no travel advisory for the South of Italy / Rome region.


----------



## cwis

BadPinkTink said:


> For The Magic, the biggest decision will be how the Eastbound Transatlantic and the Mediterranean cruises are affected.
> 
> The logical business owner side of my brain says that for Disney to not even bring The Magic to Europe would be catastrophic in financial terms.  Depending on how the situation develops  can definitely see them changing ports , especially in Italy.
> 
> As of 1 March 1 the only country in Europe which has a travel advisory is the north of Italy Lombardy region. There is no travel advisory for the South of Italy / Rome region.



Thinking the same. Concerned as we are set to sail on the transatlantic. I believe it would be a huge mess for DCL to cancel the Med (and would cost them big $$$) so I don't believe they'll do that unless they have zero other options.


----------



## BadPinkTink

cwis said:


> Thinking the same. Concerned as we are set to sail on the transatlantic. I believe it would be a huge mess for DCL to cancel the Med (and would cost them big $$$) so I don't believe they'll do that unless they have zero other options.



Its not just the Mediterranean itineraries that they would have to cancel, The Magic re-positions to Northern Europe until September, then there  is a dry dock planned at the end of September and the West Bound Transatlantic is on 2 October.  So 6 months of European cruises which would financially be catastrophic. 

You will sail transatlantic but your ports may change


----------



## ladyofthetramp

We are also waiting this out.  PIF was a few weeks ago.  At this point going to minimize my losses the best I can.  If the Magic does not reposition, then I won't be taking my cruise (9 night Italy/Greece) and hopefully I will be due a refund.  I can argue with Alitalia about refunds or vouchers.  I may have to eat that.  Everything else I can cancel.  My kids- who are college age, want to ride this out to the end.  I am nervous, worried, but will go along for the ride.  We are in good health and I am not worried about contracting this virus.  DCL would not be the only ships effected and the whole industry would be crushed.  I can't fathom this, but I am sure it can happen.  We shall see what will be .  Maybe we won't see Greece, but something else in Europe?  It is going to be interesting and it is not for the faint of heart-which I am.  I remain hopeful that by the end of March, while the virus will be here and everywhere, that there will be a different approach, if possible, in managing how we all deal with this moving forward.


----------



## disneyholic family

BadPinkTink said:


> For The Magic, the biggest decision will be how the Eastbound Transatlantic and the Mediterranean cruises are affected.
> 
> The logical business owner side of my brain says that for Disney to not even bring The Magic to Europe would be catastrophic in financial terms.  Depending on how the situation develops  can definitely see them changing ports , especially in Italy.
> 
> As of 1 March 1 the only country in Europe which has a travel advisory is the north of Italy Lombardy region. There is no travel advisory for the South of Italy / Rome region.



Number of confirmed cases in Germany doubled from saturday to sunday, going from 66 to 129 in one day.
Number of confirmed cases in France is 130 as of today.
Number of confirmed cases in Italy is 1,694 (death toll up to 34, from 29 the previous day).

.


----------



## mmmears

I think there is a decent chance that they won't take the Magic overseas at all this year.  Is it likely?  Only time will tell, but having an incident like Princess had isn't something they want either.  Don't forget that the monetary hit from something like that would be far worse than just repositioning the ship in FL.  I don't mean to sound all alarmist and I am booked on the Magic this summer, so of course I'm hoping for the best, but this is definitely on my mind.


----------



## cwis

mmmears said:


> I think there is a decent chance that they won't take the Magic overseas at all this year.  Is it likely?  Only time will tell, but having an incident like Princess had isn't something they want either.  Don't forget that the monetary hit from something like that would be far worse than just repositioning the ship in FL.  I don't mean to sound all alarmist and I am booked on the Magic this summer, so of course I'm hoping for the best, but this is definitely on my mind.



Re-scheduling a ship such a short time ahead would be near to impossible. And if DCL would take such measure, it wouldn't be the only line. There would probably be a shortage of ports around the world. 

DW is afraid this could happen, as we are also booked on the Magic. I do not want to be overly confident at this point but I still believe most cruises will take sail as expected, albeit with minor port changes along the way.


----------



## mmmears

cwis said:


> Re-scheduling a ship such a short time ahead would be near to impossible. And if DCL would take such measure, it wouldn't be the only line. There would probably be a shortage of ports around the world.
> 
> DW is afraid this could happen, as we are also booked on the Magic. I do not want to be overly confident at this point but I still believe most cruises will take sail as expected, albeit with minor port changes along the way.



I totally agree.  I'm not canceling, but I think it's reasonable that it might happen.  I also think if it does it won't be just DCL who does this.  Let's hope for the best.


----------



## monkeydawn

cwis said:


> Re-scheduling a ship such a short time ahead would be near to impossible. And if DCL would take such measure, it wouldn't be the only line. There would probably be a shortage of ports around the world.


Especially if ports are wary of letting ships with sick (cold/ flu) passengers port.  Lots of sailings to nowhere?


----------



## hobnoble

We're scheduled to sail in early June from Barcelona to Rome. Then we were going to travel from there to Disneyworld Paris. 

Starting to get worried about what's going to happen. I sure wouldn't want to get trapped in Europe for an extended period. We paid it all in full before anyone ever heard about the virus.


----------



## BadPinkTink

disneyholic family said:


> Number of confirmed cases in Germany doubled from saturday to sunday, going from 66 to 129 in one day.
> Number of confirmed cases in France is 130 as of today.
> Number of confirmed cases in Italy is 1,694 (death toll up to 34, from 29 the previous day).
> 
> .



But there are NO travel advisory bans issued by The WHO for Germany and France, ONLY Italy. And Italy it is a specified region, the Lombardy region. 

Until The WHO and DCL issue specific travel bans for the countries / regions on my September cruise, or in the catastrophic event that Disney does not bring The Magic ship to Europe, then I will not cancel my cruise out of fear.


----------



## disneyholic family

BadPinkTink said:


> But there are NO travel advisory bans issued by The WHO for Germany and France, ONLY Italy. And Italy it is a specified region, the Lombardy region.
> 
> Until The WHO and DCL issue specific travel bans for the countries / regions on my September cruise, or in the catastrophic event that Disney does not bring The Magic ship to Europe, then I will not cancel my cruise out of fear.



hard to say what will happen though it does seem that the entire world is on the road to breaking past containment.
I will not travel in a pandemic.
Hopefully, a vaccine will come online that will bring it under control.
.


----------



## jlbf06

I have just posted on the other thread. We are booked on the EBTA and I am concerned with six sea days just how they would cope with treating anyone who becomes very sick whilst onboard. If I could cancel without penalty I certainly would.


----------



## BadPinkTink




----------



## disneyholic family

jlbf06 said:


> I have just posted on the other thread. We are booked on the EBTA and I am concerned with six sea days just how they would cope with treating anyone who becomes very sick whilst onboard. If I could cancel without penalty I certainly would.



When's the EBTA?  May?
you're already past PIF, right?
Do you have trip insurance?
have you spoken with DCL to see what your options are if you do want to cancel?
If it were me, that's what i would do.  Call DCL to find out if they'll let you switch to a future cruise.
.


----------



## jlbf06

disneyholic family said:


> When's the EBTA?  May?
> you're already past PIF, right?
> Do you have trip insurance?
> .



Yup it’s in May. We have annual trip insurance so hopefully we will be covered. We live in the UK so have booked flights (independently) to Miami and then back from Barcelona. I’d happily write off the cost of the flights if we can just get the cruise refunded. 
From what I’ve read, this virus can require some pretty intensive treatment and I know it’s the worst case scenario but it could happen. At least with most itineraries, should the worst happen then the ship is relatively close to land.

Edit: I think official PIF was January, we booked in November and PIF at that stage.


----------



## disneyholic family

jlbf06 said:


> Yup it’s in May. We have annual trip insurance so hopefully we will be covered. We live in the UK so have booked flights (independently) to Miami and then back from Barcelona. I’d happily write off the cost of the flights if we can just get the cruise refunded.
> From what I’ve read, this virus can require some pretty intensive treatment and I know it’s the worst case scenario but it could happen. At least with most itineraries, should the worst happen then the ship is relatively close to land.
> 
> Edit: I think official PIF was January, we booked in November and PIF at that stage.



oh, you're in the UK. Makes sense, since we're both awake chit chatting (i'm in israel).
At this point, you could wait and see, since you're already past PIF.
Although if disney brings the magic to europe, they're not going to cancel that eastbound cruise.
But perhaps you can get them to change you to another cruise.
So i think probably at this point i would wait and see?
Maybe.
By the way, don't assume you have to throw away the flights.
El Al is being very generous in their corona virus related cancellation policy. And they tend not to be the easiest airline to work with.
So i would check with your airline to see what they'll allow - perhaps they'll give you a credit or something.

Edit: maybe the virus will die out by May?  who knows. Stranger things have happened.  
.


----------



## SirDuff

BadPinkTink said:


> But there are NO travel advisory bans issued by The WHO for Germany and France, ONLY Italy. And Italy it is a specified region, the Lombardy region.
> 
> Until The WHO and DCL issue specific travel bans for the countries / regions on my September cruise, or in the catastrophic event that Disney does not bring The Magic ship to Europe, then I will not cancel my cruise out of fear.



The WHO hasn't issued travel advisory bans for anywhere.  First, becasue the WHO cannot issue a travel ban.  Second, the WHO specifically says that they don't believe that travel banks are appropriate or effective at this time (there are some, rare, situations where the WHO may recommend restricting travel).

https://www.who.int/ith/2019-nCoV_advice_for_international_traffic-rev/en/


> WHO continues to advise against the application of travel or trade restrictions to countries experiencing COIVD-19 outbreaks.


----------



## jlbf06

disneyholic family said:


> oh, you're in the UK. Makes sense, since we're both awake chit chatting (i'm in israel).
> At this point, you could wait and see, since you're already past PIF.
> Although if disney brings the magic to europe, they're not going to cancel that eastbound cruise.
> But perhaps you can get them to change you to another cruise.
> So i think probably at this point i would wait and see?
> Maybe.
> By the way, don't assume you have to throw away the flights.
> El Al is being very generous in their corona virus related cancellation policy. And they tend not to be the easiest airline to work with.
> So i would check with your airline to see what they'll allow - perhaps they'll give you a credit or something.
> 
> Edit: maybe the virus will die out by May?  who knows. Stranger things have happened.
> .



Yes I think we can only sit tight and wait to see what happens next. Our flights weren’t that expensive and we could always book a return Miami flight and make it a trip to Florida instead. If we were to contract the virus, then statistically our odds of only having mild symptoms are high, but I’d prefer to be somewhere where we could get rapid hospital treatment IF we needed it.


----------



## disneyholic family

jlbf06 said:


> Yes I think we can only sit tight and wait to see what happens next. Our flights weren’t that expensive and we could always book a return Miami flight and make it a trip to Florida instead. If we were to contract the virus, then statistically our odds of only having mild symptoms are high, but I’d prefer to be somewhere where we could get rapid hospital treatment IF we needed it.


make sure you have medivac insurance as part of your medical coverage.
The insurance companies have an incentive to get you back home to the UK rather than spend the fortune it would cost them to treat you in hospital in the USA.

.


----------



## jlbf06

disneyholic family said:


> make sure you have medivac insurance as part of your medical coverage.
> The insurance companies have an incentive to get you back home to the UK rather than spend the fortune it would cost them to treat you in hospital in the USA.
> 
> .



Thank you - our policy is part of our Halifax Bank account. I’m going to ask for a copy of the full cover.


----------



## Adventurelawyer

SirDuff said:


> The WHO hasn't issued travel advisory bans for anywhere.  First, becasue the WHO cannot issue a travel ban.  Second, the WHO specifically says that they don't believe that travel banks are appropriate or effective at this time (there are some, rare, situations where the WHO may recommend restricting travel).
> 
> https://www.who.int/ith/2019-nCoV_advice_for_international_traffic-rev/en/


Who also said China had the situation under control. Then the world was at risk, China was doing a wonderful job with transparency, and containment, but the world should send the WHO more money and supplies, as it does any time there is a medical even in the world. That is all WHO does, distribute masks, disease and BS. Who cares what WHO has to say on anything at this point. Want a see a f’d situation, look for where a UN agency (the WHO) has decided to get involved and then stick its hand out.

edited, because autocorrect is my nemesis


----------



## disneyholic family

Adventurelawyer said:


> Who also said China had the situation under control. Then the world was at risk, China was doing a wonderful job with transparency, and containment, but the world should send the WHO more money and supplies, as it does any time there is a medical even in the world. That is all WHO does, distribute masks, disease and BS. Who cares what WHO has to say on anything at this point. Want a see a f’d situation, look for where a UN (the WHO) gas decided to get involved and then stick its hand out.


----------



## emilymad

I don't think you can just wait to see if the CDC or any other organization decides to place a travel ban.  You have to decide for yourself if it is worth the risk.  I work for a large global company and today they said they are banning all travel worldwide for at least a month but it could go longer.


----------



## DisneYE

So we have an upcoming WBPC cruise for this Friday.
Finishing details with packing etc and couldn't help being invaded by a feeling of depression packing masks, hand sanitizers, extra medicines... it's eerie.
While we're upbeat about the coming cruise I'm still very uneasy about being away for 14 days in the middle of the ocean... 
My biggest worry is if things spiral out of control with the CV in those 2 weeks and there are travel restrictions for flying back home and/or seeing ppl in full panic mode & mobbing the stores. I know its unlikely but even at 10% chance of that happening, that's still very high.
Not gonna lie: I'm nervous & it's not going to be a usual cruise where its supposed to be relaxing and fun.


----------



## Kennywood

Don't let worrying about tomorrow rob you of enjoying today.


----------



## monkeydawn

A huge turning point for me was yesterday when I was reading about the Louvre and some churches in Italy being closed.  I dont know that I am doing this trip more than once in my life so I dont want to spend that money, take the risks (both infection and quarantine) and then not even be able to see all of our must sees.


----------



## disneyholic family

DisneYE said:


> So we have an upcoming WBPC cruise for this Friday.
> Finishing details with packing etc and couldn't help being invaded by a feeling of depression packing masks, hand sanitizers, extra medicines... it's eerie.
> While we're upbeat about the coming cruise I'm still very uneasy about being away for 14 days in the middle of the ocean...
> My biggest worry is if things spiral out of control with the CV in those 2 weeks and there are travel restrictions for flying back home and/or seeing ppl in full panic mode & mobbing the stores. I know its unlikely but even at 10% chance of that happening, that's still very high.
> Not gonna lie: I'm nervous & it's not going to be a usual cruise where its supposed to be relaxing and fun.


the WBPC i think is one of the better ones to be on.
You're close to land much of the time, so if someone has to be offloaded (that sounds terrible) they can be easily.

easy for me to say don't worry, but i'll say it..
and i think that once you're on board, you'll start to enjoy yourself and forget about the outside world..

.


----------



## mousefan73

I posted in the community board in a different thread, but in CNBC the White Reporter gave an update that VP Pence is meeting with airline and cruise CEOs this week. And that insiders have commented that WH insiders are against considering additional travel bans as they are no  longer felt to be effective.. 

We will see confirmation of this once more testing is done and it's finally proven that this virus has been here longer than we thought.


----------



## KevinFL

So they announced 2 people have tested positive here in Tampa, FL.  Only a matter of time before this happens in other parts of Florida (i.e. Port Canaveral, Miami).  If soccer matches are being played in empty stadiums in Italy, other countries are banning venues with large crowds, and the USA is restricting travel to countries with the virus; at what point are these domestic ports shut down (Port Canaveral and Miami) due to virus activity in those cities and cruises cannot even sail out?  And seems like any port you travel to on an itinerary will have virus activity.  Do all cruises come to halt?


----------



## Gentry2004

KevinFL said:


> So they announced 2 people have tested positive here in Tampa, FL.  Only a matter of time before this happens in other parts of Florida (i.e. Port Canaveral, Miami).  If soccer matches are being played in empty stadiums in Italy, other countries are banning venues with large crowds, and the USA is restricting travel to countries with the virus; *at what point are these domestic ports shut down (Port Canaveral and Miami) due to virus activity in those cities and cruises cannot even sail out?  And seems like any port you travel to on an itinerary will have virus activity.  Do all cruises come to halt?*



Great questions. ie: if Seattle were a busy cruise port right now, would the cruise lines be cool with everyone just hopping on board?


----------



## Kennywood

Both ships and planes are means of international travel.  Both would have to be shut down or else it would do no good.  I don't see ALL international air travel being shut down, so I can't see ALL cruises being cancelled.


----------



## randumb0

Like @Kennywood said you'd have to shutdown the entire port and ground all planes including MCO and I don't see that happening.


----------



## KevinFL

But airplanes do not carry 3000+ passengers for extended periods of time (3 to 7+ days) like cruise ships do.  Very different.

I read an article that said prisons and cruise ships are ideal breading grounds for this virus to be easily transmitted.  If governments stick with the response of travel and crowd size restrictions then I cannot see how cruise lines can continue to operate the further that this clearly passes the containment phase and spreads globally.


----------



## mom2brooke76

A Carnival ship that left yesterday from FL was supposed to go to Cozumel, Grand Cayman and Jamaica, but Jamaica and GC won’t let them dock so they’re doing Cozumel, Belize and Key West instead. This is from a page and the mom’s kids are on the ship. No report of anyone being sick, rather these areas are turning away ships. Should be interesting to see what the future holds.


----------



## Kennywood

Using this and this as sources, international airline visitors to the US was 6.4 times greater than  all of the cruise passengers for 2016 (the latest comparative date I could find).

There are by far many more people flying than taking cruise ships.  Cruise ships have the luxury of an open-air environment.  Airplanes obviously cannot. 

I have to believe that the air in a confined space like an airplane is much more likely to cultivate illnesses than a cruise ship.

International ports have to make the best decisions they can, when it comes to whether or not ships can make port.  But I wonder how long that will last when the lost of tourism money starts to dry up.


----------



## MarkLT1

Kennywood said:


> I have to believe that the air in a confined space like an airplane is much more likely to cultivate illnesses than a cruise ship.



I think the two issues you run into with cruise ships-

Length of time.  You essentially have 3000-5000 people, in relatively close quarters, for several days.  Those people are mobile, interacting with each other, and interacting with the various surfaces a virus could end up on.  On an airplane, you have a higher likelihood of catching whatever the few people around you have, but on a cruise ship, since there is much more interaction, you end up having many more interactions with many more people.  
Related to length of time, Cruise ships become a direct correlation to getting sick.  If you caught a bug that has a 2-4 day incubation period while you were on a plane, you have no idea you even got it from someone on the plane.  It may have come from a person on the plane, the taxi cab to the plane, the hotel you stayed in, the theme park you were in, etc..   the list goes on and on.  For a cruise ship, if you get onboard, and get sick 5 days later with a 2-4 day incubation period bug, there is a high likelihood that you got it on the ship itself.  This makes cruise ships an easy location to point a finger at so-to-speak.


----------



## Gentry2004

mom2brooke76 said:


> A Carnival ship that left yesterday from FL was supposed to go to Cozumel, Grand Cayman and Jamaica, but Jamaica and GC won’t let them dock so they’re doing Cozumel, Belize and Key West instead. This is from a page and the mom’s kids are on the ship. No report of anyone being sick, rather these areas are turning away ships. Should be interesting to see what the future holds.



Well after this and the MSC, it looks like GC and Jamaica are just closed to cruise traffic until futher notice. Take heed Western Caribbean travelers!


----------



## tankin

If you wonder why some are buying into the media lead hype, here's some stats from the CDC (https://www.cdc.gov/flu/about/burden/preliminary-in-season-estimates.htm). In the US alone this flu season there have been between 18,000 - 46,000 flu related deaths which would be about 6 to 15 times the number of worldwide deaths due to corona. The per capita infection rates for corona in China - 0.0056% (80026 cases / pop of 1.437 B), in South Korea - 0.0085% (4335 case / pop of 51.27 M). The per capia infection rate for the flu in the US - 4.23% best case (14M/331M). That's orders of magnitude higher than corona.

I'm not saying don't be concerned but make sure that you are taking the time to understand the risk before you panic.... 

FYI ... I'm on the Magic in about two months. Plan on enjoying my cruise unless something changes.


----------



## wilafur

We sail on 3/25 and are keeping an eye on how things shake out!


----------



## xiphoid76

This doesn’t mean too much right now, but does come after some cases discovered in Florida.  There are now health emergencies declared in parts of California and Washington state as well.  If more cases keep coming I could see them shutting down the cruises for a few weeks.  Hopefully this will all get under control very soon!
https://www.google.com/amp/s/thehil...lic-health-emergency-after-state-gets-its?amp


----------



## mmouse37

Travel Industry is not going to like that....I am sure it will scare off many visitors to Florida.  I think it is only a matter of time before the cruises are affected.

MJ


----------



## ofcabbagesandkings

If cases in Florida spike they may have to shut down WDW the same way they did in Hong Kong, Shanghai and Japan.


----------



## plethera1

I was talking to my wife about this last night.  If they at some point shut down WDW and the cruises, it seems figuring out when they open back up would be extremely difficult.  Disney would stand to lose a ton of money.  

Hoping we don't have any spikes so we can make our cruise on the 14th of this month.


----------



## ofcabbagesandkings

We're not cruising until October, and our only port is Bermuda, so if they stop taking admitting cruise ships (which, in my opinion, they probably should to protect their own population) we'll just cancel it. I would definitely not be getting on any cruise that was departing in the next few months, because this virus hasn't spiked in the U.S. yet. (And no, not because I'm panicking/buying into media hype but because I don't want to get stuck on a cruise ship for weeks if it's quarantined).


----------



## allashore

mom2brooke76 said:


> A Carnival ship that left yesterday from FL was supposed to go to Cozumel, Grand Cayman and Jamaica, but Jamaica and GC won’t let them dock so they’re doing Cozumel, Belize and Key West instead. This is from a page and the mom’s kids are on the ship. No report of anyone being sick, rather these areas are turning away ships. Should be interesting to see what the future holds.


Interesting  Magic is supposed to be at Grand Cayman today and the Fantasy is scheduled for tomorrow


----------



## MarkLT1

allashore said:


> Interesting  Magic is supposed to be at Grand Cayman today and the Fantasy is scheduled for tomorrow



I guess we'll see if GC is just looking for an excuse to keep those rowdy Carnival cruisers out..


----------



## pjsmith67

DisneYE said:


> So we have an upcoming WBPC cruise for this Friday.
> Finishing details with packing etc and couldn't help being invaded by a feeling of depression packing masks, hand sanitizers, extra medicines... it's eerie.
> While we're upbeat about the coming cruise I'm still very uneasy about being away for 14 days in the middle of the ocean...
> My biggest worry is if things spiral out of control with the CV in those 2 weeks and there are travel restrictions for flying back home and/or seeing ppl in full panic mode & mobbing the stores. I know its unlikely but even at 10% chance of that happening, that's still very high.
> Not gonna lie: I'm nervous & it's not going to be a usual cruise where its supposed to be relaxing and fun.


We are doing this cruise as well and are not worried at all.  Cannot live in our fears.  It is what it is.  Relax and enjoy the cruise.

That being said, I did just purchase a one time travel medical insurance policy.  But that makes sense regardless.


----------



## pjsmith67

MarkLT1 said:


> I guess we'll see if GC is just looking for an excuse to keep those rowdy Carnival cruisers out..


If you look up the Magic's current location, it shows it at GC.  Must be the rowdy Carnival cruisers.


----------



## o&smom

pjsmith67 said:


> We are doing this cruise as well and are not worried at all.  Cannot live in our fears.  It is what it is.  Relax and enjoy the cruise.
> 
> That being said, I did just purchase a one time travel medical insurance policy.  But that makes sense regardless.


See you on the cruise!


----------



## Sakura1017

For anyone worried about their cruise, and have not paid in full yet, I would suggest looking for insurance as a precaution. Disney does offer insurance for cancel any reason, but it's in the form of a voucher and you only get 75% back to use on a future cruise that needs to be taken within a year. Thus if you wanted the monetary amount you would need to look into other plans.

Personally I would look into other plans since you can't predict how travel will be within the year, and would hate to lose out transferring to another cruise. I already paid in full, so I can't really add on any trip insurance that will cover cancel any reason. Furthermore, I was thinking it wasn't needed at the time when booking since I had chase sapphire reserve and I would use that as insurance. Yet, that card doesn't cover cancel any reason. 

At the moment, when I chatted with a rep they have no plans on canceling any cruises. They will email you if the itinerary will be modified.


----------



## DisneYE

pjsmith67 said:


> We are doing this cruise as well and are not worried at all.  Cannot live in our fears.  It is what it is.  Relax and enjoy the cruise.
> 
> That being said, I did just purchase a one time travel medical insurance policy.  But that makes sense regardless.



You're right. 
Let's enjoy life.
See ya on the cruise!


----------



## luv2cruisedisney

We are booked on the EBTA for May. We are watching and listening very closely to what is going on. As of today we are still going


----------



## spiders

If you want to shutdown WDW and the cruises then you should shutdown everything -- grocery stores, restaurants, hotels, offices...

Eventually, people are going to need to decide if they want to have jobs and food or if they want to stay home for the next year and grow their own food.


----------



## xavier2001

luv2cruisedisney said:


> We are booked on the EBTA for May. We are watching and listening very closely to what is going on. As of today we are still going



we are in the same boat (literally lol)


----------



## Lisa F

This thing has a much higher death rate in those over 80 (like 15%) and also those who have heart disease, diabetes, respiratory issues and hypertension.  Florida has a MUCH higher proportion of people who fit the very high risk for death profile than other states, especially this time of year with snowbird retirees.  I would not be surprised if that figured in to the decision to start mobilizing agencies and funding early.  They are going to be super hard hit by deaths if it spreads and my guess is they already run at or near capacity in their hospitals and healthcare system given how many old people are there.


----------



## Haley R

Lisa F said:


> This thing has a much higher death rate in those over 80 (like 15%) and also those who have heart disease, diabetes, respiratory issues and hypertension.  Florida has a MUCH higher proportion of people who fit the very high risk for death profile than other states, especially this time of year with snowbird retirees.  I would not be surprised if that figured in to the decision to start mobilizing agencies and funding early.  They are going to be super hard hit by deaths if it spreads and my guess is they already run at or near capacity in their hospitals and healthcare system given how many old people are there.


We live an hour from Orlando and I can confirm we have TONS of snowbirds here right now. We normally have a large retiree population anyway but it’s been a little hectic with the extra snowbirds lately


----------



## Mainsail Minnie

spiders said:


> Eventually, people are going to need to decide if they want to have jobs and food or if they want to stay home for the next year and grow their own food.


And grow their own money to pay for their mortgages, for electricity, gas, water, etc. And homeschool all of their kids through grad school. Um, no. I don't see that happening. Life must (and will) go on.


----------



## Lisa F

Haley R said:


> We live an hour from Orlando and I can confirm we have TONS of snowbirds here right now. We normally have a large retiree population anyway but it’s been a little hectic with the extra snowbirds lately


I honestly think that this has got to be a MAJOR concern given how much harder it hits the older you are.  I think the state of FL might be the most vulnerable in the country because of it.


----------



## Haley R

Lisa F said:


> I honestly think that this has got to be a MAJOR concern given how much harder it hits the older you are.  I think the state of FL might be the most vulnerable in the country because of it.


I actually never even thought about that before. I've been worried about my health being pregnant and delivering a baby in April, but completely forgot about the large population of elderly in our state. I hope they get some things figured out before it gets too bad here.


----------



## smmco

KevinFL said:


> But airplanes do not carry 3000+ passengers for extended periods of time (3 to 7+ days) like cruise ships do.  Very different.
> 
> I read an article that said prisons and cruise ships are ideal breading grounds for this virus to be easily transmitted.  If governments stick with the response of travel and crowd size restrictions then I cannot see how cruise lines can continue to operate the further that this clearly passes the containment phase and spreads globally.


They operate every flu season.


----------



## smmco

mom2brooke76 said:


> A Carnival ship that left yesterday from FL was supposed to go to Cozumel, Grand Cayman and Jamaica, but Jamaica and GC won’t let them dock so they’re doing Cozumel, Belize and Key West instead. This is from a page and the mom’s kids are on the ship. No report of anyone being sick, rather these areas are turning away ships. Should be interesting to see what the future holds.


Not going to Jamaica is a blessing.


----------



## Lisa F

Haley R said:


> I actually never even thought about that before. I've been worried about my health being pregnant and delivering a baby in April, but completely forgot about the large population of elderly in our state. I hope they get some things figured out before it gets too bad here.


well you are entitled to worry about yourself.  Congrats on the baby!  Try not to worry too much, it won't make anything better.  I know easy to say, harder to do.  Just follow guidelines on handwashing, sanitize hard public surfaces you come into contact with.


----------



## Haley R

Lisa F said:


> well you are entitled to worry about yourself.  Congrats on the baby!  Try not to worry too much, it won't make anything better.  I know easy to say, harder to do.  Just follow guidelines on handwashing, sanitize hard public surfaces you come into contact with.


Thank you! We're very excited for him to get here. At this point, I think we're still driving over to WDW on Thursday and Friday. We haven't made a final decision, but both of us really want to go and we're both very healthy. I haven't been wiping surfaces down so I might need to start doing that. I've mostly just been making sure I wash my hands very well.


----------



## Heather07438

I don't remember a precedent but maybe they can declare an emergency specific to the elderly/compromised by suggesting they don't unnecessarily travel and warning everybody else to somehow take extreme caution around these folks?  Hmmm, I'm just trying to think of something that doesn't stop the rat race while helping to protect those most vulnerable.


----------



## Lisa F

Haley R said:


> Thank you! We're very excited for him to get here. At this point, I think we're still driving over to WDW on Thursday and Friday. We haven't made a final decision, but both of us really want to go and we're both very healthy. I haven't been wiping surfaces down so I might need to start doing that. I've mostly just been making sure I wash my hands very well.



I think at this point your chances of getting coronavirus are minuscule here in the US compared to all the other crud that is going around.  Just do what you'd do in cold and flu season as a pregnant woman and you will be fine.  My point in what I posted was mostly to say that I don't think the decision by Florida points to things being DIRE in Florida with two cases but there are definitely concerns there given how this virus hits older and sick people and the proportion of the population there that fits that profile vs. other states.  I have read that declarations of emergency are often mostly about mobilizing agencies and personnel and freeing up funds designated for emergencies but not as much about indicating that something is absolutely horrible and very very imminent, kind of how regular people understand an 'emergency.'


----------



## Haley R

Lisa F said:


> I think at this point your chances of getting coronavirus are minuscule here in the US compared to all the other crud that is going around.  Just do what you'd do in cold and flu season as a pregnant woman and you will be fine.  My point in what I posted was mostly to say that I don't think the decision by Florida points to things being DIRE in Florida with two cases but there are definitely concerns there given how this virus hits older and sick people and the proportion of the population there that fits that profile vs. other states.  I have read that declarations of emergency are often mostly about mobilizing agencies and personnel and freeing up funds designated for emergencies but not as much about indicating that something is absolutely horrible and very very imminent, kind of how regular people understand an 'emergency.'


I've had a little bit of allergies lately because our temps here keep changing like crazy. It's supposed to be almost 90 this week and we just had lows in the 40s over the weekend. It's making me get a sore throat, stuffy nose, and headaches. If someone coughed near me I honestly wouldn't know what they were sick with. That's why I'm not going to overreact because I can't walk around in fear all day. I do think we'll go this week because I've been waiting to ride MMRR for awhile and was so excited to get a FP. I also want to get our magnet at Epcot on Friday and enjoy the festival. We won't be back during the rest of the festival since I'm due April 23.


----------



## Lisa F

Haley R said:


> I've had a little bit of allergies lately because our temps here keep changing like crazy. It's supposed to be almost 90 this week and we just had lows in the 40s over the weekend. It's making me get a sore throat, stuffy nose, and headaches. If someone coughed near me I honestly wouldn't know what they were sick with. That's why I'm not going to overreact because I can't walk around in fear all day. I do think we'll go this week because I've been waiting to ride MMRR for awhile and was so excited to get a FP. I also want to get our magnet at Epcot on Friday and enjoy the festival. We won't be back during the rest of the festival since I'm due April 23.


Enjoy and live your life!  Pregnant women have been carrying babies through cold and flu season for millennia!!!  Say hi to Figment for me!


----------



## smmco

I think when we start testing and the number of cases goes up and the fatality rates go down people will start to relax about the whole thing. I'm not saying we won't have a pandemic, but we've had pandemics before without crashing the whole economy and destroying the travel industry. There was a lot of hysteria with the swine flu outbreak and then a month later the media was on to the next crisis.


----------



## xipotec

smmco said:


> I think when we start testing and the number of cases goes up and the fatality rates go down people will start to relax about the whole thing. I'm not saying we won't have a pandemic, but we've had pandemics before without crashing the whole economy and destroying the travel industry. There was a lot of hysteria with the swine flu outbreak and then a month later the media was on to the next crisis.


Thank you , this exactly.

2017 flu was much more deadly than this virus.


----------



## AquaDame

smmco said:


> I think when we start testing and the number of cases goes up and the fatality rates go down people will start to relax about the whole thing. I'm not saying we won't have a pandemic, but we've had pandemics before without crashing the whole economy and destroying the travel industry. There was a lot of hysteria with the swine flu outbreak and then a month later the media was on to the next crisis.



I've read the difference with swine flu was both the fatality rate being higher AND how much more violently people were ill. It made it easier to notice and thus isolate those individuals (same with avian flu). There was also a lot of hysteria with Zika, but you don't hear too much about it anymore, even though it hasn't gone anywhere.

Edited to add that I have merged this thread with the ongoing thread about coronavirus which was also talking about the updated info in Florida.


----------



## Intr3pid

tankin said:


> If you wonder why some are buying into the media lead hype, here's some stats from the CDC (https://www.cdc.gov/flu/about/burden/preliminary-in-season-estimates.htm). In the US alone this flu season there have been between 18,000 - 46,000 flu related deaths which would be about 6 to 15 times the number of worldwide deaths due to corona. The per capita infection rates for corona in China - 0.0056% (80026 cases / pop of 1.437 B), in South Korea - 0.0085% (4335 case / pop of 51.27 M). The per capia infection rate for the flu in the US - 4.23% best case (14M/331M). That's orders of magnitude higher than corona.
> 
> I'm not saying don't be concerned but make sure that you are taking the time to understand the risk before you panic....
> 
> FYI ... I'm on the Magic in about two months. Plan on enjoying my cruise unless something changes.


Infection rate measured as this is a very poor measure.  The virus has to reach everyone in the population before you can use this.  Even in China, there are plenty of places where COVID-19 hasn't quite reached yet - while influenza has been there for ages.

The fatality rate of COVID-19, on the other hand, is about 50 times greater than that of influenza.


----------



## Lisa F

I know there is a lot of debate on these boards about how bad this thing is - this is a great article that a friend of mine who is a biology researcher posted.  It puts a lot of the numbers into perspective with other diseases including flu, measles, smallpox, SARS etc.  The takeaway I got out of it is that this is a middling disease.  It's not as bad as SARS but spreading faster than SARS did, it's worse than Flu and spreading as fast if not faster than flu.    But also remember that when relating it to flu you are talking about fairly small numbers.  10x or even 50x a tiny number is still a very small number relative to something like smallpox where 3x the CFR would make it as deadly as rabies.  Likewise if it spread the same or 2-3x as much as the way measles does, there is pretty much no way you wouldn't get it.   Usually how fast it spreads is inversely proportional to the CFR because if people are dying from it, they are not out and about spreading it around.  If it's spreading quickly it is usually on the milder side of the scale. 

So as I said, the numbers on this are kind of middling - worse than flu but remember flu numbers are really pretty low to start with on the scale of bad stuff that you can get... on a scale from "common cold" to "horrible" it is far far far closer to "common cold" than to "horrible."    Take precautions, don't panic.  It's not even the worst respiratory thing in recent memory.

https://www.popsci.com/story/health...7MK9rd4UjosTod0gsN-gBfYXYE6V-CherBgZNeEgWshwc


----------



## NMK62303

mom2brooke76 said:


> A Carnival ship that left yesterday from FL was supposed to go to Cozumel, Grand Cayman and Jamaica, but Jamaica and GC won’t let them dock so they’re doing Cozumel, Belize and Key West instead. This is from a page and the mom’s kids are on the ship. No report of anyone being sick, rather these areas are turning away ships. Should be interesting to see what the future holds.



So I wonder about the Fantasy - on a Western route and supposed to be in Cayman today?  On the RPBC webcam there is a large ship pulling in now.


----------



## tankin

Intr3pid said:


> Infection rate measured as this is a very poor measure.  The virus has to reach everyone in the population before you can use this.  Even in China, there are plenty of places where COVID-19 hasn't quite reached yet - while influenza has been there for ages.
> 
> The fatality rate of COVID-19, on the other hand, is about 50 times greater than that of influenza.


You and I can disagree on per capita infection rates... I've always seen them as a good measure of risk... If I go to area x what is the chance that I might get y. Mortality rate on something really rare is also a bad measure too... ie Ebola has an incredibly high mortality rate but an insanely low per capita infection rate.... The odds of dying from Ebola because there are cases in a country is infinitesimally small. At the same time, going to western China where there are 0 reported cases of corona is probably safer than some areas of the US where there have been reported cases (like Chicago and the west coast).

BTW The per capita risk of dying from corona in China is 2 x 10^-6... in South Korea 5 x 10^-7. The per capita risk of dying from the seasonal flu in the US is between 1 x 10^-4 and 5 x 10^-5. In other words, the risk from dying from the flu because it is much more prevalent in the US is orders of magnitude higher than dying from corona in either China or South Korea, the two countries the CDC has published warnings about. 

Honestly, you shouldn't make your decision based on what someone said on an internet message board any more than you should based on a newie that wants to make sure you come back for the next report (can you imagine if CNN, Fox News or MSNBC ran breaking news banners announcing every one of the 18,000 to 46,000 flu deaths this year how scared of the flu people would be?). 

Do your own research and make your own risk assessment.


----------



## smmco

xipotec said:


> Thank you , this exactly.
> 
> 2017 flu was much more deadly than this virus.


We refer to that as the year of the flupocalypse where I work.


----------



## MarkLT1

tankin said:


> You and I can disagree on per capita infection rates... I've always seen them as a good measure of risk...



My biggest concern about the per-capita infection rates from China is..  frankly we don't know even what ballpark they might be in.  For China to be quarantining entire cities, welding people into their apartment buildings, and essentially throwing their own economy into a tailspin, makes me pause and think "There are probably a few more people ill than reported, and the number of people killed by this is probably higher as well."

It could be that there are 10x the people infected in China, but the number of deaths is correct (which would actually be a good thing).  Or, it could be that the number of infected is correct, and the number who have died is much higher (bad thing).  Or it could be a combination of the two (my suspicion), but the truth is, we simply do not know.  As the outside-of-china outbreaks start to progress over the coming weeks, I think we'll get a much clearer picture of how easily it spreads, and how bad it is for various age groups.

Unfortunately, when there is uncertainty, especially when mortality is involved, society tends not to act rationally.  I think we are seeing this in the two extreme claims that are being touted over and over again.  Either this bug is the coming apocalypse, and very fabric of society is going to break down (not likely), or it is no worse than the common cold, and the whole thing is propaganda meant to keep people afraid (also not likely).  In reality, this bug appears to be of significance, that has the potential to cause some major issues globally (especially for older people).  It also doesn't appear to be the end of the world- the sky isn't falling.

tl;dr; it is my opinion that we should be "concerned" about COVID-19, and act appropriately with attempts to contain/slow its growth, and then mitigate the eventual failure of that containment.


----------



## tidefan

tankin said:


> BTW The per capita risk of dying from corona in China is 2 x 10^-6... in South Korea 5 x 10^-7. The per capita risk of dying from the seasonal flu in the US is between 1 x 10^-4 and 5 x 10^-5. In other words, the risk from dying from the flu because it is much more prevalent in the US is orders of magnitude higher than dying from corona in either China or South Korea, the two countries the CDC has published warnings about.


Being a statistician, this is what is so interesting as the numbers play out.  CFR in Iran (if you believe their numbers) is around 5%, in China and Italy, it seems closer to 2-3%, however, in South Korea, the numbers are close to 0.5%.  Why the difference?

This is just my thoughts.  Either (1), South Korea is doing a much better job of testing everyone and thus has a better handle on what the true incidence rate is in the population, or (2), where the outbreak occurs (in Italy, the hospital in Codogno - and, I fear, in Washington State, the Nursing Home) can affect deaths.  In South Korea, the outbreak was in a large church, but you wouldn't have too many compromised people there.  In Italy, when the PM said "Protocols in the Hospital weren't followed", I wonder if care givers in the hospital went from the original case into places like the ICU, etc, which would be really bad...

Again, no basis for this, but I think that there are a lot of factors at play in terms of what the CFR is until we see this play out.  For H1N1, the original CFR estimates turned out to be way higher than what they really were.  I think that it's almost like a "fog of war" that since we are in the middle of it, we don't have a true sense of what's going on.  For all we know, it may have been circulating even here for awhile and a lot of people could have had it, but if it were mild, it may never have been picked up.  I just don't think we have a handle on the true population that has been exposed...


----------



## PsylockeSmythe

NMK62303 said:


> So I wonder about the Fantasy - on a Western route and supposed to be in Cayman today?  On the RPBC webcam there is a large ship pulling in now.


Looks like the Fantasy is there according to the web cams.

Psy


----------



## jenf22

My son and I are supposed to fly to Tampa on Thursday to visit my parents and my grandmother (who is in an assisted living place).  I've been going back and forth about whether or not we should cancel for days now.  I've had open heart surgery to correct a defect, have a small right lung, and have asthma.  I know the odds of getting this virus are extremely low, but my risk is pretty high if I do.  I have until tomorrow night to cancel and get my Southwest points back, so I'm watching what's happening in Tampa pretty closely.  I saw this in an article this morning: 

“The flu is a virus we’ve known and studied for a long time. There is treatment, like Tamiflu and a preventative vaccine. We don’t know enough about the coronavirus yet, which is why we’re taking this so seriously,” said Dr. Nishant Anand, the chief medical officer of the BayCare health system.

This is what scares me the most.  And this is how I feel when people compare it to the flu.

Oh, and we're just going to wait out our cruise to the British Isles in June.  I don't want to cancel that (yet)


----------



## tankin

@tidefan I definitely agree that there are a number of factors in play for expected outcomes... Quality of healthcare system, patient demographic and diagnosis speed all seem to be factors currently...


----------



## aliciamakino

xavier2001 said:


> we are in the same boat (literally lol)


same here! Unless something drastically changes, I will be at Port Canaveral ready to enjoy! As long as the stress of all this doesn't get to me first!


----------



## freshmanjs

tankin said:


> You and I can disagree on per capita infection rates... I've always seen them as a good measure of risk... If I go to area x what is the chance that I might get y. Mortality rate on something really rare is also a bad measure too... ie Ebola has an incredibly high mortality rate but an insanely low per capita infection rate.... The odds of dying from Ebola because there are cases in a country is infinitesimally small. At the same time, going to western China where there are 0 reported cases of corona is probably safer than some areas of the US where there have been reported cases (like Chicago and the west coast).
> 
> BTW The per capita risk of dying from corona in China is 2 x 10^-6... in South Korea 5 x 10^-7. The per capita risk of dying from the seasonal flu in the US is between 1 x 10^-4 and 5 x 10^-5. In other words, the risk from dying from the flu because it is much more prevalent in the US is orders of magnitude higher than dying from corona in either China or South Korea, the two countries the CDC has published warnings about.
> 
> Honestly, you shouldn't make your decision based on what someone said on an internet message board any more than you should based on a newie that wants to make sure you come back for the next report (can you imagine if CNN, Fox News or MSNBC ran breaking news banners announcing every one of the 18,000 to 46,000 flu deaths this year how scared of the flu people would be?).
> 
> Do your own research and make your own risk assessment.



You seem to be ignoring the fact that we are in the early stages of geometric progression of exposure for C-19 and at steady state for influenza. Obviously, comparing the per capita infection rates at this point in time is a useless predictor of what will happen in the future.


----------



## xavier2001

aliciamakino said:


> same here! Unless something drastically changes, I will be at Port Canaveral ready to enjoy! As long as the stress of all this doesn't get to me first!



If you are at Port Canaveral you’ll miss the boat lol, it sails from Miami!


----------



## Lisa F

MarkLT1 said:


> tl;dr; it is my opinion that we should be "concerned" about COVID-19, and act appropriately with attempts to contain/slow its growth, and then mitigate the eventual failure of that containment.



I think right now containment is key as it buys time to clear the resources of flu patients needing respiratory support. The hospitals are already dealing with a surge, historically February is peak hospitalization time for flu. The closer we can get to April before surging the hospitals with coronavirus, the better.


----------



## aliciamakino

xavier2001 said:


> If you are at Port Canaveral you’ll miss the boat lol, it sails from Miami!


lol. different boat I guess then, still headed out in May.


----------



## lklgoodman

NMK62303 said:


> So I wonder about the Fantasy - on a Western route and supposed to be in Cayman today?  On the RPBC webcam there is a large ship pulling in now.



I just looked at the cruise law site.  They have an update that it was Carnival who decided to skip those ports.  Jamaica and GC did NOT deny them from docking/tendering.


----------



## NMK62303

NMK62303 said:


> So I wonder about the Fantasy - on a Western route and supposed to be in Cayman today?  On the RPBC webcam there is a large ship pulling in now.


 Just saw on Vessel Finder that the Fantasy


NMK62303 said:


> So I wonder about the Fantasy - on a Western route and supposed to be in Cayman today?  On the RPBC webcam there is a large ship pulling in now.



So the Fantasy is at Cayman now per Vessel Finder


----------



## Gentry2004

lklgoodman said:


> I just looked at the cruise law site.  They have an update that it was Carnival who decided to skip those ports.  Jamaica and GC did NOT deny them from docking/tendering.



But why would they do that? Solidarity with MSC?


----------



## plethera1

Here is an article related to Carnival skipping ports at GC and Jamaica.

https://cruiseradio.net/why-carnival-cruise-ships-are-skipping-some-caribbean-ports/


----------



## plethera1

The main take away is this quote:

“We are implementing some itinerary changes on voyages scheduled to call on Grand Cayman and Jamaica this week. A number of Caribbean destinations continue to work through their policies with regards to cruise ship visits.”

It added that “while we are following all U.S. [Center For Disease Control] and World Health Organization screening protocols and guidelines, we want to avoid any possibility of a visit to a destination where there is uncertainty or we risk being turned away.”


----------



## lklgoodman

Gentry2004 said:


> But why would they do that? Solidarity with MSC?



They don't state that, but at the end of the cruise law article it said that some people think that is the real reason.


----------



## Dreams&wishes

tidefan said:


> Being a statistician, this is what is so interesting as the numbers play out.  CFR in Iran (if you believe their numbers) is around 5%, in China and Italy, it seems closer to 2-3%, however, in South Korea, the numbers are close to 0.5%.  Why the difference?
> 
> This is just my thoughts.  Either (1), South Korea is doing a much better job of testing everyone and thus has a better handle on what the true incidence rate is in the population, or (2), where the outbreak occurs (in Italy, the hospital in Codogno - and, I fear, in Washington State, the Nursing Home) can affect deaths.  In South Korea, the outbreak was in a large church, but you wouldn't have too many compromised people there.  In Italy, when the PM said "Protocols in the Hospital weren't followed", I wonder if care givers in the hospital went from the original case into places like the ICU, etc, which would be really bad...
> 
> Again, no basis for this, but I think that there are a lot of factors at play in terms of what the CFR is until we see this play out.  For H1N1, the original CFR estimates turned out to be way higher than what they really were.  I think that it's almost like a "fog of war" that since we are in the middle of it, we don't have a true sense of what's going on.  For all we know, it may have been circulating even here for awhile and a lot of people could have had it, but if it were mild, it may never have been picked up.  I just don't think we have a handle on the true population that has been exposed...


Protocols weren't followed in Italy in the sense that case 0 went to hospital the first time with flu symptoms and was sent back home without being tested because he had not been to China and had not been in touch with anyone who had been, like any other country would have done at that point. He then went back when his symptoms worsen and at that point the doctors were really surprised about his pneumonia and after questioning the wife repeatedly she remembered that at the beginning of the month he had dinner with a friend who had been in China. This man was tested and resulted negative. Italy is still looking for patient zero. Population in Italy is also very old so that would affect the morality rate.


----------



## Dreams&wishes

I need honest advice. I have booked a two weeks WDW holiday in May, and I really really wanted to add a GT rate cruise. I haven't bought it yet as we are still trying to understand the situation and trying to convince my husband is not proving very easy. The reasons why I'm so concerned beside catching the virus are two. First skipping ports, we were planning on the dream, now I don't care about skipping Nassau, but I really wanted to go to castaway! Do you think that if they skip Nassau they can do two days at castaway instead or they will have to skip castaway as well because it's still Bahamas? 

Secondly, I have an Italian passport, but I live in the UK. If they put a ban on people that are coming from Italy how would they know that despite me having an Italian family I haven't been there since Christmas? It's a EU passport so there are no stamps. Adittionally it's a passport made in Milan! 

Finally I known this has already been asked, but if they reject us would they refound us the cruise we are a family of 6 so it's cheap!


----------



## Ccll4

Once the US testing sites are up around the USA the numbers will jump to the thousands and no need for Trump to put a travel ban. People will not want to come until this settles. It will be interesting what Companies and the Federal Gov. will do in response.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

lklgoodman said:


> cruise law article it said that some people think that is the real reason.


As we all know how cruise-friendly a source Cruise Law News is...........


----------



## lklgoodman

PrincessShmoo said:


> As we all know how cruise-friendly a source Cruise Law News is...........



I had never heard of them until pp posted about them.  Did a search for them to find out what the pp had written about.  I take it they aren't well thought of by cruisers then?  Good to know.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

lklgoodman said:


> I had never heard of them until pp posted about them.  Did a search for them to find out what the pp had written about.  I take it they aren't well thought of by cruisers then?  Good to know.


Well, the lawyer that's responsible for that site is pretty much always looking for ANYTHING that happens onboard a cruise ship.  And, if it did, it's the cruise line's fault.


----------



## lklgoodman

PrincessShmoo said:


> Well, the lawyer that's responsible for that site is pretty much always looking for ANYTHING that happens onboard a cruise ship.  And, if it did, it's the cruise line's fault.



Thanks for info.  I hadn't heard of it before and now I know what kind of person writes it, I won't be looking at it again.  I only look here and at Scott's blog for cruise info.


----------



## randumb0

Dreams&wishes said:


> I need honest advice. I have booked a two weeks WDW holiday in May, and I really really wanted to add a GT rate cruise. I haven't bought it yet as we are still trying to understand the situation and trying to convince my husband is not proving very easy. The reasons why I'm so concerned beside catching the virus are two. First skipping ports, we were planning on the dream, now I don't care about skipping Nassau, but I really wanted to go to castaway! Do you think that if they skip Nassau they can do two days at castaway instead or they will have to skip castaway as well because it's still Bahamas?
> 
> Secondly, I have an Italian passport, but I live in the UK. If they put a ban on people that are coming from Italy how would they know that despite me having an Italian family I haven't been there since Christmas? It's a EU passport so there are no stamps. Adittionally it's a passport made in Milan!
> 
> Finally I known this has already been asked, but if they reject us would they refound us the cruise we are a family of 6 so it's cheap!



You need to call Disney on the passport question. If a ship were turned away from Nassau I would expect he ship to not dock at Castaway. Although Disney owns the island it would be bad press if a ship docked and a Bahamian acquired the virus. Then again no one really knows what Disney would do


----------



## PrincessShmoo

randumb0 said:


> Although Disney owns the island


No, Disney does not actually own the island. In 1997, Disney entered into a 99-year land lease for the cay with the Bahamian government. The lease will expire in 2096.


----------



## randumb0

PrincessShmoo said:


> No, Disney does not actually own the island. In 1997, Disney entered into a 99-year land lease for the cay with the Bahamian government. The lease will expire in 2096.



Then if a ship is not allowed to dock in Nassau it will most likely not be allowed to dock at Castaway. With that being said, I don't see us ever getting to that point


----------



## monkeydawn

randumb0 said:


> Then if a ship is not allowed to dock in Nassau it will most likely not be allowed to dock at Castaway.



Why do you say this?  We are seeing ships turned away at some ports and allowed to dock at others.  What is so special about the Nassau/ CC combo?


----------



## mom2brooke76

PrincessShmoo said:


> Well, the lawyer that's responsible for that site is pretty much always looking for ANYTHING that happens onboard a cruise ship.  And, if it did, it's the cruise line's fault.



I do know that the Grand Cayman residents aren’t happy with Carnival because their government has agreed to let Carnival build a port to use for the Mardi Gras, their new, largest ship. I’ve seen the comments from the GC residents and they’re anything but nice. I think that along with the fact that some ships were turned away is what caused this. The GC government DOES want them there though because they have a huge impact on their economy. I’ve been watching closely because we’ve done 13 Disney cruises and just did our first Carnival in January and DH and I have a Western book with Carnival next week.


----------



## mom2brooke76

monkeydawn said:


> Why do you say this?  We are seeing ships turned away at some ports and allowed to dock at others.  What is so special about the Nassau/ CC combo?



I imagine referring to the fact if Coronavirus got bad and the Bahamas didn’t allow ships to dock, the same would go for CC since it’s part of the Bahamas. Just a guess.


----------



## mousefan73

Dreams&wishes said:


> I need honest advice. I have booked a two weeks WDW holiday in May, and I really really wanted to add a GT rate cruise. I haven't bought it yet as we are still trying to understand the situation and trying to convince my husband is not proving very easy. The reasons why I'm so concerned beside catching the virus are two. First skipping ports, we were planning on the dream, now I don't care about skipping Nassau, but I really wanted to go to castaway! Do you think that if they skip Nassau they can do two days at castaway instead or they will have to skip castaway as well because it's still Bahamas?
> 
> Secondly, I have an Italian passport, but I live in the UK. If they put a ban on people that are coming from Italy how would they know that despite me having an Italian family I haven't been there since Christmas? It's a EU passport so there are no stamps. Adittionally it's a passport made in Milan!
> 
> Finally I known this has already been asked, but if they reject us would they refound us the cruise we are a family of 6 so it's cheap!


Good question and this is what concerns me is that people will be denied boarding based on assumptions and not being able to prove negatives. Post back here if you get Infos.
 Also not all cruises need passports. So if one was recently in Italy- and has that stamp you could  Just leave it at home and bring your birthcert and state ID for many sailings.


----------



## Dreams&wishes

But would they even have a four days cruise without any ports? I would still be happy if they stopped somewhere in the US as long as they stopped, although it would be disappointing to skip CC. But I don't want to have a four days cruise without any stops at all! I will call Disney to see what they say in regards to the passport. My ID it's Italian as well, maybe driving licence? What was the story with China? Didn't they just ban anyone with a Chinese passport?


----------



## SirDuff

monkeydawn said:


> Why do you say this?  We are seeing ships turned away at some ports and allowed to dock at others.  What is so special about the Nassau/ CC combo?



They're both in the same country, so likely to have the same rules/response.  In other scenarios (where a ship could dock at one port and not another), the ports were in different countries.


----------



## monkeydawn

Dreams&wishes said:


> But would they even have a four days cruise without any ports? I would still be happy if they stopped somewhere in the US as long as they stopped, although it would be disappointing to skip CC. But I don't want to have a four days cruise without any stops at all! I will call Disney to see what they say in regards to the passport. My ID it's Italian as well, maybe driving licence? What was the story with China? Didn't they just ban anyone with a Chinese passport?



Cuises to nowhere arent a thing anymore for a reason.  A closed loop cruise from the US needs at least one foreign port or the company will incur heavy fines.  I am unsure why this rule now exists, never cared enough to google.  There have been instances where a cruise was unable to dock in a foreign port because of unforeseen circumstances and this was forgiven without fines but unless there is a change to maritime law you can bet that that we wont be seeing this as planned sailings.

Yes, Chinese passports are banned, it doesnt matter if last travel was 10 days or 10 years.  My guess is that this is because Chinese nationals may be much more likely to have had close contact with someone traveling through China in the last 2 weeks and therefore a greater risk.  While it stinks as a rule I can understand it as a measure to try to slow the spread.


----------



## Dreams&wishes

monkeydawn said:


> Cuises to nowhere arent a thing anymore for a reason.  A closed loop cruise from the US needs at least one foreign port or the company will incur heavy fines.  I am unsure why this rule now exists, never cared enough to google.  There have been instances where a cruise was unable to dock in a foreign port because of unforeseen circumstances and this was forgiven without fines but unless there is a change to maritime law you can bet that that we wont be seeing this as planned sailings.
> 
> Yes, Chinese passports are banned, it doesnt matter if last travel was 10 days or 10 years.  My guess is that this is because Chinese nationals may be much more likely to have had close contact with someone traveling through China in the last 2 weeks and therefore a greater risk.  While it stinks as a rule I can understand it as a measure to try to slow the spread.


Yes then I'm afraid that they could come up with such a rule even for Italian passports? 
In regards to the ports, do you then think that to avoid paying the fine they will still try to go to those Bahamian locations, knowing exactly that they won't be able to dock, but then just putting it as a "sorry they won't let us dock" kinda thing. In the mean time my fear of not docking anywhere realises...


----------



## monkeydawn

Dreams&wishes said:


> Yes then I'm afraid that they could come up with such a rule even for Italian passports?
> In regards to the ports, do you then think that to avoid paying the fine they will still try to go to those Bahamian locations, knowing exactly that they won't be able to dock, but then just putting it as a "sorry they won't let us dock" kinda thing. In the mean time my fear of not docking anywhere realises...


I believe MSC is already doing that.  Or maybe it isnt with passports but rather just travel through any art of Italy despite their website saying only the 2 northern regions that are heavily affected.  So I would expect it is possible.

Unfortunately ports are never guaranteed, even less so now.  I could see an exception being made to maritime law for these events in hope of keeping the entire cruise industry from collapsing but also not risking infection to smaller, poorer nations.  If you dont think you could tolerate a cruise to nowhere then I would definitely reconsider sailing now.


----------



## MarkLT1

I guess the other question, regarding the fines for not stopping in a foreign port- what would cost the cruise line more- not sailing at all, or paying the fines?

I am not sure if this is the same fine, but about 24 years ago, I was on my first cruise- an Alaska cruise that started in Alaska, and ended in Vancouver (IIRC).  Due to an emergency back at home, I had to get off at a small port in Alaska, and fly home.  In order to do so, I had to reimburse the cruise line the fine for getting off at a US destination.  My fading memories distinctly remember it being a $150 fine at the time.  I am assuming that would be per-person.  So even if DCL (or any cruise line) had to pay, say $500 per passenger, would that cost the company more, or would cancelling the cruise altogether cost more?  IMHO, when it comes down to something like this, it will come down to a simple cost/benefit analysis by the cruise line.


----------



## Dreams&wishes

monkeydawn said:


> I believe MSC is already doing that.  Or maybe it isnt with passports but rather just travel through any art of Italy despite their website saying only the 2 northern regions that are heavily affected.  So I would expect it is possible.
> 
> Unfortunately ports are never guaranteed, even less so now.  I could see an exception being made to maritime law for these events in hope of keeping the entire cruise industry from collapsing but also not risking infection to smaller, poorer nations.  If you dont think you could tolerate a cruise to nowhere then I would definitely reconsider sailing now.


Thanks for your reply.  Just to understand atm Bahamas are not letting the ship Dock only if they have someone with symptoms? 
Is anyone due for a cruise soon and has a clearer communication from Disney? 
Also what is the requirement for the identification document, does it have to be the same document I entered the US with or my UK driving licence with my UK address would be enough. I think that it would be really hard for them to understand whether a European person has been to Italy or not because we don't have stamps within the EU.


----------



## Maggie'sMom

Dreams&wishes said:


> Thanks for your reply.  Just to understand atm Bahamas are not letting the ship Dock only if they have someone with symptoms?
> Is anyone due for a cruise soon and has a clearer communication from Disney?
> Also what is the requirement for the identification document, does it have to be the same document I entered the US with or my UK driving licence with my UK address would be enough. I think that it would be really hard for them to understand whether a European person has been to Italy or not because we don't have stamps within the EU.



I haven't heard of the Bahamas turning a ship away yet, only Jamaica and Grand Cayman.  The question isn't what has happened so far, but what is going to happen when this becomes even more widespread in the US and other countries?  And for that, there are no clear answers as of now.


----------



## TreeFalls

monkeydawn said:


> Cuises to nowhere arent a thing anymore for a reason.  A closed loop cruise from the US needs at least one foreign port or the company will incur heavy fines.  I am unsure why this rule now exists, never cared enough to google.



My understanding is that this rule is only for ships that are flagged in foreign countries (which most (all?) cruise ships are).  The rationale is that this prohibits foreign-flagged ships from competing in within-US business (e.g., trade).  I think if a cruise ship were U.S. flagged, this would be allowed.  Please someone correct, if I'm wrong.


----------



## Geomom

Dreams&wishes said:


> Thanks for your reply.  Just to understand atm Bahamas are not letting the ship Dock only if they have someone with symptoms?
> Is anyone due for a cruise soon and has a clearer communication from Disney?
> Also what is the requirement for the identification document, does it have to be the same document I entered the US with or my UK driving licence with my UK address would be enough. I think that it would be really hard for them to understand whether a European person has been to Italy or not because we don't have stamps within the EU.


Non-US citizens need to show their original valid passport.  It is only US citizens that can use a birth certificate AND ID on closed loop US cruises.

I hope that everyone will become more reasonable with the 'banning', as it really doesn't make sense to ban someone with a passport to a certain country if they haven't been there in the past 2 months.  (And with covid19 now circulating around parts of the US, it's really too late for that type of containment.)


----------



## Gentry2004

MarkLT1 said:


> I guess the other question, regarding the fines for not stopping in a foreign port- what would cost the cruise line more- not sailing at all, or paying the fines?
> 
> I am not sure if this is the same fine, but about 24 years ago, I was on my first cruise- an Alaska cruise that started in Alaska, and ended in Vancouver (IIRC).  Due to an emergency back at home, I had to get off at a small port in Alaska, and fly home.  In order to do so, I had to reimburse the cruise line the fine for getting off at a US destination.  My fading memories distinctly remember it being a $150 fine at the time.  I am assuming that would be per-person.  So even if DCL (or any cruise line) had to pay, say $500 per passenger, would that cost the company more, or would cancelling the cruise altogether cost more?  IMHO, when it comes down to something like this, it will come down to a simple cost/benefit analysis by the cruise line.



I really think they will just cancel before they start routinely cruising to "nowhere." Its not the same as a random circumstance of events that only happens on one isolated cruise.


----------



## Gentry2004

Maggie'sMom said:


> I haven't heard of the Bahamas turning a ship away yet, only Jamaica and Grand Cayman.  *The question isn't what has happened so far, but what is going to happen when this becomes even more widespread in the US and other countries?  And for that, there are no clear answers as of now.*



This. And the islands so far have shown a fairly conservative approach to virus containment. If DCL is denying boarding to people who have been in China, Italy, etc. what happens when (not if) the US has as many cases or more?


----------



## smmco

Royal is denying boarding from anyone traveling through Italy, yet their Med cruises begin next month. Hows that going to work?


----------



## hnthomps

Dreams&wishes said:


> Thanks for your reply.  Just to understand atm Bahamas are not letting the ship Dock only if they have someone with symptoms?
> Is anyone due for a cruise soon and has a clearer communication from Disney?


cruising in 16 days. Our most recent communication from DCL is posted below:

On Thursday we sent you an email about your upcoming cruise vacation and the proactive steps we are taking in regard to Coronavirus Disease 2019.

As we mentioned was possible, information continues to evolve and today public health officials have issued additional travel guidance and some of our ports of call have provided further information regarding who they will allow into their ports based on travel history. Therefore, the following updated guidelines are in effect and may continue to evolve as more information becomes available:

Any guest or crew member who has traveled from, to or through China, including Hong Kong and Macau, South Korea, Italy, Iran or Japan, within 14 days of their sailing's departure will not be able to board our ships.
Any guest who has been in contact with someone from these areas, including guests with connecting flights in these locations, also will not be able to board, nor will anyone who has helped care for someone suspected or diagnosed with coronavirus, or who is currently subject to health monitoring for possible exposure. Guests who have air travel booked through _Disney Cruise Line_ will automatically have their flights rebooked on an alternate route. Guests who booked their own air travel arrangements should contact their airlines directly to make the appropriate changes.
As is always our practice, we screen all guests before they board and anyone who feels unwell with gastrointestinal or flu-like symptoms (fever over 100.4º F, chills, cough or difficulty breathing) will not be permitted to sail.
If your cruise includes a stop in Nassau or _Castaway Cay_, please note that The Bahamas will not allow anyone to disembark in any Bahamian port if they have been to China in the past 20 days prior to arrival. These guests may be able to sail but will be unable to visit The Bahamas.
If your cruise includes a stop in Jamaica, please note that in addition to the locations noted above, officials there also will not allow guests who have visited Singapore within 14 days of arrival to come ashore. These guests may be able to sail but will be unable to visit Jamaica.
*If any of these situations apply to you, please contact us at 1-866-325-2112 or 407-566-3510 so that we can discuss your options.*

_Disney Cruise Line_ consistently receives among the highest public health inspection scores and has rigorous sanitation standards. We also have a comprehensive plan that outlines protocols for managing illness and closely follow the guidance of public health officials. Some of these procedures include:

Training for all of our crew members on how best to prevent the spread of illness onboard.
A health questionnaire completed by all guests and crew members to screen for illness before they board the ship.
Extensive cleaning and sanitation of high-traffic areas (e.g., handrails, doorknobs and elevator buttons) and children's facilities.
Comprehensive cleaning of all staterooms twice a day, and additional disinfection when necessary.
Medical clinics on our ships staffed with experienced doctors and nurses and stocked with supplies and medications to treat a variety of illnesses.
According to public health authorities, you can also help prevent the spread of illness by frequently washing your hands with soap and water for at least 20 seconds, especially after using the restroom and before eating. Parents can supervise their children to ensure they wash their hands thoroughly. In addition, _Disney Cruise Line_ has sanitation wipes conveniently available in multiple places on its ships, including entrances to dining areas. Covering your nose and mouth with a tissue (or with your upper sleeve) when sneezing, and avoiding sneezing or coughing into your hands or without covering your nose and mouth, is recommended.

If at any time during your cruise you believe you are ill, we ask that you please contact the ship's Health Center immediately. Our doctors and nurses are available to make sure you receive the appropriate medical care.

Please know that your health and safety, as well as that of our crew, is our primary focus. We are committed to keeping you informed and updated, and are happy to address any questions you have in advance of your cruise and once you're onboard. We look forward to welcoming you aboard and providing you with a magical cruise experience.

Sincerely,

The Cast and Crew
_Disney Cruise Line_


----------



## Gentry2004

smmco said:


> Royal is denying boarding from anyone traveling through Italy, yet their Med cruises begin next month. Hows that going to work?



It isn't. They just haven't made the announcement yet, IMO.


----------



## Dreams&wishes

Just went off the phone with DCL. They said that they will look at my booking address so if that's a UK address that should be fine. Obviously they couldn't say about skipping the ports issue. But she said that from the 2nd of May they have the go ahead to book citizens from countries that are currently on the travel advisory. They must be very positive at DCL


----------



## Gentry2004

Dreams&wishes said:


> Just went off the phone with DCL. They said that they will look at my booking address so if that's a UK address that should be fine. Obviously they couldn't say about skipping the ports issue. But she said that from the 2nd of May they have the go ahead to book citizens from countries that are currently on the travel advisory. They must be very positive at DCL



Positive is one word. Delusional is another.


----------



## brentm77

MarkLT1 said:


> I guess the other question, regarding the fines for not stopping in a foreign port- what would cost the cruise line more- not sailing at all, or paying the fines?
> 
> I am not sure if this is the same fine, but about 24 years ago, I was on my first cruise- an Alaska cruise that started in Alaska, and ended in Vancouver (IIRC).  Due to an emergency back at home, I had to get off at a small port in Alaska, and fly home.  In order to do so, I had to reimburse the cruise line the fine for getting off at a US destination.  My fading memories distinctly remember it being a $150 fine at the time.  I am assuming that would be per-person.  So even if DCL (or any cruise line) had to pay, say $500 per passenger, would that cost the company more, or would cancelling the cruise altogether cost more?  IMHO, when it comes down to something like this, it will come down to a simple cost/benefit analysis by the cruise line.



Canceling the cruise would cost way more.  Assuming it is $500 per person, they are making significantly more profit per person than that.  Even on the budget cruises, margins are around 20%.  Although I couldn't find it, I suspect Disney has a much higher markup, probably around 40% or more.  Let's say 30% to be conservative.  A family of four would spend around $6,000 for an inside stateroom for 7 day cruise.  That put the profit at around $2,400, minus $500 in penalties, for a profit of $400.  Add to that excursions and online purchases, and Disney will come out well ahead after fines.  Than figure the profit goes up as the room category goes up, but the fine states the same, and I have no doubt they would make more money paying the penalty than letting the ship sit empty, which would result in major expenses to the company every day it sits without passengers.  Even if they were breaking even on each cruise, it would save money over letting it sit empty while they still paid the crew, paid to have the ship somewhere, probably had food go bad that was ordered ahead of time, etc.  Factor in lost goodwill, and canceled cruises will be a very high price for the company.


----------



## travelmomof3

I understand it's a tough call for the cruise lines.  We cruise in a month and as of right now the cruise is still going on.  Several of us in our party no longer want to go.  We have an immunocompromised senior citizen and a few others who have severe asthma.  If this were a land based trip we wouldn't have the same concerns.  The idea of being on a ship for 10 days with a potential infector, or potential quarantine, or potentially skipping some ports is all worrisome.  

I completely understand how difficult it would be to fully refund from a business perspective.  I'd be perfectly fine with a voucher to cruise at a later date.  I don't want to just give up all the money we have invested in it, however.  If it comes down to that I would probably not cruise again for many years (if ever).


----------



## Kennywood

Dreams&wishes said:


> Just went off the phone with DCL. They said that they will look at my booking address so if that's a UK address that should be fine.



Get this in writing from DCL.  All it would take to ruin your trip is one, overly zealous DCL port authority to see your Italian passport and try to deny you boarding.  You could say that you called and got approval, but I doubt they would take your word.  Have something....even an email....from DCL showing that they gave their approval.


----------



## monkeydawn

Dreams&wishes said:


> Thanks for your reply.  Just to understand atm Bahamas are not letting the ship Dock only if they have someone with symptoms?



I'm not sure what islands are Bahamian or Caribbean or some other grouping so I cant help with that except that there have been random islamds here and there not letting cruise passengers off.  Google should get you specifically what islands.



Maggie'sMom said:


> I haven't heard of the Bahamas turning a ship away yet, only Jamaica and Grand Cayman.  The question isn't what has happened so far, but what is going to happen when this becomes even more widespread in the US and other countries?  And for that, there are no clear answers as of now.



IDK that Jamaica has technically turned away a ship they just wouldnt give clearance and kept hemming and hawing until the captains decided to leave.I am guessing there is something about the port fees contract that is motivating that reaction.  Grand Cayman has denied as well as a few other islands denying specific ships.

But I agree you cant even guess on a day to day basis what is going to happen, things are changing so rapidly.  Sucks for those of us with a cruise 2-3 months out that have to decide of we should cut bait or not.



Kennywood said:


> Get this in writing from DCL.  All it would take to ruin your trip is one, overly zealous DCL port authority to see your Italian passport and try to deny you boarding.  You could say that you called and got approval, but I doubt they would take your word.  Have something....even an email....from DCL showing that they gave their approval.



While I would get that documentation I dont necessarily believe that something I could print at home (and therefore easily forge) may be acceptable as "proof".  There have been many times a company will tell me that the only available policy on line is incorrect.  If their own policies from there own websites wont be considered as proof I dont know that a letter from someone theyve never heard of will fare any better.  I'd still try but Id also not be surprised if I was denied.


----------



## freshmanjs

monkeydawn said:


> I'm not sure what islands are Bahamian or Caribbean or some other grouping so I cant help with that except that there have been random islamds here and there not letting cruise passengers off.  Google should get you specifically what islands.
> 
> 
> 
> IDK that Jamaica has technically turned away a ship they just wouldnt give clearance and kept hemming and hawing until the captains decided to leave.I am guessing there is something about the port fees contract that is motivating that reaction.  Grand Cayman has denied as well as a few other islands denying specific ships.
> 
> But I agree you cant even guess on a day to day basis what is going to happen, things are changing so rapidly.  Sucks for those of us with a cruise 2-3 months out that have to decide of we should cut bait or not.
> 
> 
> 
> While I would get that documentation I dont necessarily believe that something I could print at home (and therefore easily forge) may be acceptable as "proof".  There have been many times a company will tell me that the only available policy on line is incorrect.  If their own policies from there own websites wont be considered as proof I dont know that a letter from someone theyve never heard of will fare any better.  I'd still try but Id also not be surprised if I was denied.


Bahamas is a country. Caribbean is not.


----------



## LeiaOfAlderaan

I’m surprised more people aren’t talking about the person who was diagnosed in Santa Clara who fell ill after returning Feb 21 from a Princess Cruise from port of San Francisco to Mexico. I have so many questions. Did she get it on the ship? Mexico? Before she even left for the cruise? I think it’s been circulating around here (NorCal) for a while so maybe they’ll never know.


----------



## jenf22

LeiaOfAlderaan said:


> I’m surprised more people aren’t talking about the person who was diagnosed in Santa Clara who fell ill after returning Feb 21 from a Princess Cruise from port of San Francisco to Mexico. I have so many questions. Did she get it on the ship? Mexico? Before she even left for the cruise? I think it’s been circulating around here (NorCal) for a while so maybe they’ll never know.


I was just reading about it on the Princess boards.  They are asking people who were on that cruise and are feeling ill to immediately contact their doctor.  They sent a letter to the people who are onboard now that were also on that sailing asking them to remain in their rooms until medical has contacted them.

I keep reading Cruise Critic hoping Princess will follow Viking's lead and move the PIF date of our June cruise closer to the sailing.  *fingers crossed*


----------



## Gentry2004

jenf22 said:


> I was just reading about it on the Princess boards.  They are asking people who were on that cruise and are feeling ill to immediately contact their doctor.  They sent a letter to the people who are onboard now that were also on that sailing asking them to remain in their rooms until medical has contacted them.
> 
> I keep reading Cruise Critic hoping Princess will follow Viking's lead and move the PIF date of our June cruise closer to the sailing.  *fingers crossed*



According to the Points Guy, Viking is offering free cancellation on all cruises until 24 hours before departure through now through April 30! So impressive! I have never travelled with them but that is a big score in my book. I check every day hoping DCL will let me cancel/postpone my cruise. I hate the uncertainty.


----------



## oceanbec

I agree about the uncertainty.  I'm booked for the 21st, so usually this is the time when things really get exciting while planning and counting down to go. Instead, I just feel like I don't even know for sure if we are going or what.


----------



## Gentry2004

oceanbec said:


> I agree about the uncertainty.  I'm booked for the 21st, so usually this is the time when things really get exciting while planning and counting down to go. Instead, I just feel like I don't even know for sure if we are going or what.



Yes, totally killing all of the fun anticipation. I'm supposed to be buying Pirate Night outfits and new flip flops and making a pedicure appointment. I'm doing none of that.


----------



## hnthomps

oceanbec said:


> I agree about the uncertainty.  I'm booked for the 21st, so usually this is the time when things really get exciting while planning and counting down to go. Instead, I just feel like I don't even know for sure if we are going or what.


Same (Fantasy 3/21). I can't decide whether or not to buy sunscreen, for example. We're planning to go, unless things change, but the uncertainty is just making it hard. I've stopped bringing it up with my kids, so that they don't get too excited in case we have to postpone or cancel. But they know spring break starts in 2 weeks, so they are talking about it anyway.


----------



## Gentry2004

hnthomps said:


> Same (Fantasy 3/21). I can't decide whether or not to buy sunscreen, for example. We're planning to go, unless things change, but the uncertainty is just making it hard. I've stopped bringing it up with my kids, so that they don't get too excited in case we have to postpone or cancel. But they know spring break starts in 2 weeks, so they are talking about it anyway.



I have already told my kids we may not go. I have implied that it may not be our choice, even if ultimately it is our choice.


----------



## LeiaOfAlderaan

Another person on the Grand Princess cruise from SF to Mexico was diagnosed and has since died (they were “elderly with underlying health conditions”). Princess is asking people on the cruise to self quarantine for 14 days—but the cruise returned 2 weeks ago. Still planning on going on my DCL cruise to Mexico in a month but wondering how likely it is that it will be cancelled by DCL.


----------



## Dreams&wishes

LeiaOfAlderaan said:


> Another person on the Grand Princess cruise from SF to Mexico was diagnosed and has since died (they were “elderly with underlying health conditions”). Princess is asking people on the cruise to self quarantine for 14 days—but the cruise returned 2 weeks ago. Still planning on going on my DCL cruise to Mexico in a month but wondering how likely it is that it will be cancelled by DCL.


I'm not even gonna mention this to my husband! I think my rational side in gone out of the window, thinking that going on a cruise it's still a good idea. Disney really messes up with my brain!


----------



## MarkLT1

I am currently searching for/reading every thread with complaints about DCL, in order to convince myself that missing out on our cruise wouldn't be such a bad thing.  A good one to start with is right here on the front page, about a decrease in service with MDR.  There are lots of other complaints to find if you search hard enough. (it really isn't working too well)

Also, again I am so glad that we decided to keep this whole trip a surprise for the kids.  Come our departure day, they may notice mom and dad quietly weeping off and on all day... but they'll never know this pain.. (first world problems.. I know)


----------



## Gentry2004

Dreams&wishes said:


> I'm not even gonna mention this to my husband! I think my rational side in gone out of the window, thinking that going on a cruise it's still a good idea. Disney really messes up with my brain!



Princess cannot seem to catch a break!


----------



## Gentry2004

MarkLT1 said:


> I am currently searching for/reading every thread with complaints about DCL, in order to convince myself that missing out on our cruise wouldn't be such a bad thing.  A good one to start with is right here on the front page, about a decrease in service with MDR.  There are lots of other complaints to find if you search hard enough. (it really isn't working too well)
> 
> Also, again I am so glad that we decided to keep this whole trip a surprise for the kids.  Come our departure day, they may notice mom and dad quietly weeping off and on all day... but they'll never know this pain.. (first world problems.. I know)



Are you for sure not going?


----------



## MarkLT1

Gentry2004 said:


> Are you for sure not going?



No.  We're going to wait it out for a while and hope for the best.  I spoke with DCL this morning, and found out the process, etc.. for cancelling, using the cancel-anytime insurance etc.  So that we know what our options are.

Right now, my parents are still very keen on going.  We'll see how that changes as the virus either spreads, or doesn't spread in the US.  According to the DCL cast member I spoke with this morning, if my parents decide to cancel, even though my older son is in their stateroom, since both staterooms can sleep 5, they can just move him to our stateroom without issue.  So that would be a possibility.   I'm just in the process of "prepare for the worst, hope for the best."

Edit to say: part of it is that I have this nagging voice in the back of my head, saying "realistically, this cruise very well may not happen."  Either being cancelled by DCL, or by my parents doing the risk calculation, and determining that it isn't worth the risk.  Unfortunately, when I've gotten this feeling in the past, it has usually turned out to be true.


----------



## Karin1984

hnthomps said:


> Same (Fantasy 3/21). I can't decide whether or not to buy sunscreen, for example. We're planning to go, unless things change, but the uncertainty is just making it hard. I've stopped bringing it up with my kids, so that they don't get too excited in case we have to postpone or cancel. But they know spring break starts in 2 weeks, so they are talking about it anyway.


I would just buy your sunscreen and other things, if the cruise is cancelled/you cancel you can still use it for a next cruise/ vacation. Most things you planned to buy probably do not have an expiry date.


----------



## afan

TreeFalls said:


> My understanding is that this rule is only for ships that are flagged in foreign countries (which most (all?) cruise ships are).  The rationale is that this prohibits foreign-flagged ships from competing in within-US business (e.g., trade).  I think if a cruise ship were U.S. flagged, this would be allowed.  Please someone correct, if I'm wrong.



It has to do with labor laws. I think there's one ship on hawaii that's us flagged and therefore under us labor laws and us laws for lawsuits etc.  To flag under another country so you don't have to abide by us laws you must visit a foreign port for any cruise that starts and ends in the us which is why seattle/alaska cruises always stop in victoria.  It allows for the cheaper labor and can make lawsuits harder.


----------



## smmco

hnthomps said:


> Same (Fantasy 3/21). I can't decide whether or not to buy sunscreen, for example. We're planning to go, unless things change, but the uncertainty is just making it hard. I've stopped bringing it up with my kids, so that they don't get too excited in case we have to postpone or cancel. But they know spring break starts in 2 weeks, so they are talking about it anyway.


You're worried about sunscreen? It's like 10 bucks. Just buy it on the ship if it's stressing you out that much.


----------



## cvjw

After much consideration, I think we will be cancelling our May cruise on the fantasy. We are past PIF, but are still in the period to just lose our deposit. It just seems that every day, the outlook seems a little bleaker.

Our son just started a new job, so he absolutely can not be quarantined for any extended period. I am going to wait to cancel until the last minute, but I will cancel before losing half of the cruise fare. At this point, we will just take a refund. I would book another cruise if Disney allowed us too with no penalty. It just seems to be in Disney’s best interest for people to rebook instead of outright cancelling their cruises.


----------



## mmmears

It's not looking good for cruises.  Issues with another Princess ship.  Now the CA Governor says they need to test people onboard.  I'm thankful that we have taken our upcoming cruise before and have great memories, because at this point it's getting unlikely that we will be on the 2020 sailing (I really hope I'm wrong here). 

https://www.sfchronicle.com/bayarea...rus-California-death-tied-to-San-15105417.php


----------



## KevinFL

Gentry2004 said:


> According to the Points Guy, Viking is offering free cancellation on all cruises until 24 hours before departure through now through April 30! So impressive! I have never traveled with them but that is a big score in my book. I check every day hoping DCL will let me cancel/postpone my cruise. I hate the uncertainty.



Yes I am very disappointed in Disney's treatment of it's client base (families with children) during a clear lethal health crisis pandemic.  They have made more than enough money off of all of us over many years.  We have a 7-Night on the Fantasy in May where we purchased 2 Concierge cabins; one of them being for two elderly Grandmas 70+ years old who now have zero desire to go on a cruise due to their higher risk factor with this pandemic.  We have already paid in full and I called Disney today and they will take 50% ($5500) as a 'cancellation fee'.  It would be nice for some Govt intervention on companies doing this to consumers during a pandemic as Disney clearly has placed its own financial interest above our health and lives.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

KevinFL said:


> Yes I am very disappointed in Disney's treatment of it's client base (families with children) during a clear lethal health crisis pandemic.  They have made more than enough money off of all of us over many years.  We have a 7-Night on the Fantasy in May where we purchased 2 Concierge cabins; one of them being for two elderly Grandmas 70+ years old who now have zero desire to go on a cruise due to their higher risk factor with this pandemic.  We have already paid in full and I called Disney today and they will take 50% ($5500) as a 'cancellation fee'.  It would be nice for some Govt intervention on companies doing this to consumers during a pandemic as Disney clearly has placed its own financial interest above our health and lives.


It's not a pandemic.  A pandemic is described as (from Merriam-Webster) 
*Definition of pandemic*

pandemic
noun
pan·dem·ic | \ pan-ˈde-mik  \

*: *an outbreak of a disease that occurs over a wide geographic area and affects an exceptionally high proportion of the population *: *a pandemic outbreak of a disease

It's not over a wide geographic area, although, yes, it's in a lot of places, and it's not affecting an exceptionally high proportion of the population.

Do you have travel insurance?  That's what would pay you back, if you've gotten cancel for any reason coverage.  It's not Disney's fault that there's a new virus in the world.

If someone is afraid to cruise, for whatever reason, that's typically not a covered situation.


----------



## IrishEye

KevinFL said:


> Yes I am very disappointed in Disney's treatment of it's client base (families with children) during a clear lethal health crisis pandemic.  They have made more than enough money off of all of us over many years.  We have a 7-Night on the Fantasy in May where we purchased 2 Concierge cabins; one of them being for two elderly Grandmas 70+ years old who now have zero desire to go on a cruise due to their higher risk factor with this pandemic.  We have already paid in full and I called Disney today and they will take 50% ($5500) as a 'cancellation fee'.  It would be nice for some Govt intervention on companies doing this to consumers during a pandemic as Disney clearly has placed its own financial interest above our health and lives.



While it has not yet reached the level of pandemic, I understand your concern about the current epidemic.  I am not sure at what point I would expect Disney to shut down WDW or DL and port all ships, nor would I know when it would be appropriate to close all shopping malls and cancel all sporting events.  The kids here are still going to school, theaters continuing performances and the airport remains open.  DCL has sent us 2 notices regarding our cruise and how they are handling the Corvid-19 virus concern, which is just one of several that can pass around the ship.  We will be taking personal steps to lessen our risk but are well aware there have always been virus risks on the ships.


----------



## Disney_Fan_01

PrincessShmoo said:


> It's not a pandemic.  A pandemic is described as (from Merriam-Webster)
> *Definition of pandemic*
> 
> pandemic
> noun
> pan·dem·ic | \ pan-ˈde-mik  \
> 
> *: *an outbreak of a disease that occurs over a wide geographic area and affects an exceptionally high proportion of the population *: *a pandemic outbreak of a disease
> 
> It's not over a wide geographic area, although, yes, it's in a lot of places, and it's not affecting an exceptionally high proportion of the population.
> 
> Do you have travel insurance?  That's what would pay you back, if you've gotten cancel for any reason coverage.  It's not Disney's fault that there's a new virus in the world.
> 
> If someone is afraid to cruise, for whatever reason, that's typically not a covered situation.


This is an opportunity for Disney to step up and do right by the customer. At the very least move the PIF date closer to the cruise date. Customers want to know if Disney is just focused on making more money or find ways to alleviate anxiety of its clients. Do something to justify the exorbitant prices that they charge. Disney has a lot less at stake (4 ships only) compared to other major cruise lines; hence, they can absorb the loss. If handled well, they will win even more loyal customers; otherwise, I am afraid, many loyal customers will jump ship and cruise elsewhere.


----------



## tinytinkmom

Sent this to Disney today....  Not sure if it will help, but I figure they need to hear from their passengers.  I am NOT concerned about getting the virus itself, due to our family demographic (young and healthy), but I am getting increasingly concerned about potential quarantine during/after the cruise, as community spread picks up.  

_We are scheduled to sail on the Fantasy this April, which would be our 20th cruise (most of those with Disney).  On this trip, we are bringing friends who have never cruised before.  

Being experienced cruisers, very little phases us....  Until now.  I am writing today to implore you, as a company, to put your guests first, and reconsider your current cancellation policy in light of the growing coronavirus spread.  With news of a couple of cases popping up after a Grand Princess west coast sailing, this is hitting incredibly close to home.  With community spread on the rise, the parameters that you and the other cruise lines (like Princess) are using aren’t sufficient to weed out every potential case coming onboard your ships.  

I am not concerned about my immediate family getting the virus, as we are young and healthy.  I am concerned about being exposed to it, then quarantined - I have enough paid vacation for this trip, NOT for two weeks additional quarantine time.  While we are healthy, we have family/friends at home that are not, and we assist in driving them to cancer treatments and doctor visits, which we would not be able to do.  In addition, the friends we are bringing along are both medical professionals, who need to be able to return to their patients, without concern of exposure.

Families shouldn’t have to decide between losing their hard earned money OR their health.  As you know, you offer a high-end, premium product, with the price point to match.  For many families, losing that amount, with nothing to show for it, would be a difficult pill to swallow.  I realize that we, as passengers, all agree to your cancellation policy when we book our cruises...  But this is an unprecedented event.  I would ask you to consider allowing guests within the penalty period to move their bookings out up to one year - so no refund of money to the guests, but a postponement.  The goodwill and company loyalty that this would generate would be immense.

I would appreciate if you would forward this to a supervisor.  Thank you for your time and consideration._


----------



## smmco

KevinFL said:


> Yes I am very disappointed in Disney's treatment of it's client base (families with children) during a clear lethal health crisis pandemic.  They have made more than enough money off of all of us over many years.  We have a 7-Night on the Fantasy in May where we purchased 2 Concierge cabins; one of them being for two elderly Grandmas 70+ years old who now have zero desire to go on a cruise due to their higher risk factor with this pandemic.  We have already paid in full and I called Disney today and they will take 50% ($5500) as a 'cancellation fee'.  It would be nice for some Govt intervention on companies doing this to consumers during a pandemic as Disney clearly has placed its own financial interest above our health and lives.


Going on a cruise is a choice that comes with risks. It's not the government's responsibility to reimburse you because you didn't buy insurance. First, this is not a pandemic and second, it's not lethal.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

smmco said:


> Going on a cruise is a choice that comes with risks. It's not the government's responsibility to reimburse you because you didn't buy insurance. First, this is not a pandemic and second, it's not lethal.


I agree with this, however, whether it's "lethal" or not can't really be determined at this time.

It appears that most of the people who've died had other health issues, combined with the virus making it "lethal" to them.

But, for healthy, younger people, it appears to be not worse than getting the flu.  

And easily spread since it seems that people who have it are not symptomatic when they are contagious.


----------



## babycatsy

mandadh09 said:


> Anyone else a little nervous about this? I leave for a cruise in a week, my excitement is now turning into a little bit of anxiety. We are only going to the Bahamas, I plan on packing extra Lysol wipes and hand sanitizer. We are traveling by plane, so that worries me too with all the germs. Any other tips!?



 I am not cruising but if you are and you have medicine I would bring extra with you just in case you are quarantined.

Other than that you should be fine, wash your hands, sanitize, run away from anyone looking sick (just like you would on any cruise!)


----------



## AppleDGang

FWIW - It actually is a pandemic.  Pandemic is a disease outbreak that goes global.  So that's what we're dealing with, even if the WHO is trying to avoid the word 'pandemic' in describing it.  I'm not suggesting that we all panic and cancel plans...but it is a pandemic, regardless of the dictionary definition.    https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...y-that-s-what-it-is/5e5bcf45602ff10d49abefff/


----------



## Ccll4

cvjw said:


> After much consideration, I think we will be cancelling our May cruise on the fantasy. We are past PIF, but are still in the period to just lose our deposit. It just seems that every day, the outlook seems a little bleaker.
> 
> Our son just started a new job, so he absolutely can not be quarantined for any extended period. I am going to wait to cancel until the last minute, but I will cancel before losing half of the cruise fare. At this point, we will just take a refund. I would book another cruise if Disney allowed us too with no penalty. It just seems to be in Disney’s best interest for people to rebook instead of outright cancelling their cruises.


There is chatter about cruise lines allowing to rebook without penalty. Wait it out as long as you can.


----------



## mmmears

Ccll4 said:


> There is chatter about cruise lines allowing to rebook without penalty. Wait it out as long as you can.



Yep.  With another ship having issues tonight (Golden Princess), I suspect they are going to have to step and do something.


----------



## cvjw

And now, we find out that someone at my husband’s work probably has Coronavirus after returning from Italy. Do I tell disney?  Does that change my options for cancelling a May cruise, or is that too far in the future?  So incredibly scary! Glad I have stockpiled some supplies.


----------



## AppleDGang

cvjw said:


> And now, we find out that someone at my husband’s work probably has Coronavirus after returning from Italy. Do I tell disney?  Does that change my options for cancelling a May cruise, or is that too far in the future?  So incredibly scary! Glad I have stockpiled some supplies.


@cvjw this my opinion only:  I don't think you need to change plans, nor stockpile even.  DCL (as we all should) will strictly follow CDC recommendations, and there are no restrictions at this time.  That may change of course, but it may not.  So the only thing to do is trust the truly amazing scientists at the CDC, and keep washing your hands.  I hope it all works out.    https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/index.html


----------



## To the honeypots

tinytinkmom said:


> Sent this to Disney today....  Not sure if it will help, but I figure they need to hear from their passengers.  I am NOT concerned about getting the virus itself, due to our family demographic (young and healthy), but I am getting increasingly concerned about potential quarantine during/after the cruise, as community spread picks up.
> 
> _We are scheduled to sail on the Fantasy this April, which would be our 20th cruise (most of those with Disney).  On this trip, we are bringing friends who have never cruised before.
> 
> Being experienced cruisers, very little phases us....  Until now.  I am writing today to implore you, as a company, to put your guests first, and reconsider your current cancellation policy in light of the growing coronavirus spread.  With news of a couple of cases popping up after a Grand Princess west coast sailing, this is hitting incredibly close to home.  With community spread on the rise, the parameters that you and the other cruise lines (like Princess) are using aren’t sufficient to weed out every potential case coming onboard your ships.
> 
> I am not concerned about my immediate family getting the virus, as we are young and healthy.  I am concerned about being exposed to it, then quarantined - I have enough paid vacation for this trip, NOT for two weeks additional quarantine time.  While we are healthy, we have family/friends at home that are not, and we assist in driving them to cancer treatments and doctor visits, which we would not be able to do.  In addition, the friends we are bringing along are both medical professionals, who need to be able to return to their patients, without concern of exposure.
> 
> Families shouldn’t have to decide between losing their hard earned money OR their health.  As you know, you offer a high-end, premium product, with the price point to match.  For many families, losing that amount, with nothing to show for it, would be a difficult pill to swallow.  I realize that we, as passengers, all agree to your cancellation policy when we book our cruises...  But this is an unprecedented event.  I would ask you to consider allowing guests within the penalty period to move their bookings out up to one year - so no refund of money to the guests, but a postponement.  The goodwill and company loyalty that this would generate would be immense.
> 
> I would appreciate if you would forward this to a supervisor.  Thank you for your time and consideration._


 
I sent a similar email to them the other day.  The response I got was beyond disappointing and actually made me quite mad.   They didn’t even acknowledge the subject of my email and just sent back the canned response about which area’s residents were not allowed to board and how they are screening for the virus prior to embarkation.  I hope you get a better answer than I did.


----------



## qbnole

has anyone told disney they have been in contact with someone from china/italy/iran or person showing symptoms? would they offer a refund ?


----------



## smmco

PrincessShmoo said:


> I agree with this, however, whether it's "lethal" or not can't really be determined at this time.
> 
> It appears that most of the people who've died had other health issues, combined with the virus making it "lethal" to them.
> 
> But, for healthy, younger people, it appears to be not worse than getting the flu.
> 
> And easily spread since it seems that people who have it are not symptomatic when they are contagious.


Lethal  or not lethal it’s certainly not the government’s responsibility to reimburse people for a vacation Unfortunately cruising comes with a lot of risks wether it’s weather or illness. Im not saying the cruise lines shouldn’t do something. It would be great if they did, but they are not obligated to do so.
The cruise industry is going to take a big hit over the next year or so., but for those of that are willing to take the risks we should see some lower prices. I


----------



## PrincessShmoo

smmco said:


> Lethal  or not lethal it’s certainly not the government’s responsibility to reimburse people for a vacation Unfortunately cruising comes with a lot of risks wether it’s weather or illness. Im not saying the cruise lines shouldn’t do something. It would be great if they did, but they are not obligated to do so.
> The cruise industry is going to take a big hit over the next year or so., but for those of that are willing to take the risks we should see some lower prices. I


Oh, I agree.  Didn't mean to make it sound like the government should force reimbursements.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

cvjw said:


> And now, we find out that someone at my husband’s work probably has Coronavirus after returning from Italy. Do I tell disney?  Does that change my options for cancelling a May cruise, or is that too far in the future?  So incredibly scary! Glad I have stockpiled some supplies.


According to AllEars this is the current policy (bolding mine):
Effective immediately, guests who have traveled from or through mainland China, *or who have been in physical contact with a suspected or confirmed coronavirus case within 14 days of embarkation day will be unable to board at the Disney Cruise Line until further notice. *

Has your husband been in physical contact with this person at work?  If so, I'd say you should give DCL a call and ask what your options are.


----------



## Karin1984

You shouldnt hope that it gets officially named a pandemic, because then travel insurance doesn't have to reimburse you and probably DCL and any other company in the tourist industry don't have to either. Then you really are at the mercy of the goodwill of the hotel, airline, entertainment company. And then the question is, why should a company pay for it and you as an individual shouldnt. If a company goes bankrupt because of this (won't happen that easily to Disney, of course, but think small hotels), then more people are  duped then those individuals losing out on a holiday.


----------



## disneyholic family

Gentry2004 said:


> According to the Points Guy, Viking is offering free cancellation on all cruises until 24 hours before departure through now through April 30! So impressive! I have never travelled with them but that is a big score in my book. I check every day hoping DCL will let me cancel/postpone my cruise. I hate the uncertainty.



i'm very disappointed in both DCL and ABD.  Even more with ABD than DCL.

.


----------



## Ccll4

otten said:


> The coronavirus fear is a lot of media-fueled hysteria. Cruise ship or not you are far more likely to die of influenza than coronavirus.



Not if one is of older age with pre-existing conditions. Flu kills 0.1 percent of infected people vs COVID-19 being at 3.4% (WHO).

People around the world may have built up an immunity to the flu over time, the newness of the COVID-19 meant no one yet had immunity thus more people were susceptible to infection.


----------



## Ccll4

disneyholic family said:


> i'm very disappointed in both DCL and ABD.  Even more with ABD than DCL.
> 
> .


ABD?


----------



## Toolulu22

Ccll4 said:


> ABD?


Adventures by Disney


----------



## disneyholic family

Ccll4 said:


> Not if one is of older age with pre-existing conditions. Flu kills 0.1 percent of infected people vs COVID-19 being at 3.4% (WHO).
> 
> People around the world may have built up an immunity to the flu over time, the newness of the COVID-19 meant no one yet had immunity thus more people were susceptible to infection.



it's very interesting..
i just was listening to an infectious diseases expert.
The interviewer kept asking her aren't we being overly cautious (we meaning, here in israel).
And she said they just don't know enough to know whether we're being overly cautious or the opposite.
She said what is so interesting to her is how in some countries they've had so many deaths and in others no deaths at all.
She wasn't talking about the death rate, since that's affected by the numbers of people we don't know are sick.
She was just talking about the fact that some countries have had many and others none.  
It's not what's expected when you go by standard outcomes of known diseases.


----------



## Numtini

Viking is now offering the right to cancel or rebook cruises through the end of April without penalty. I'd really like to see Disney step up.


----------



## Karin1984

For those planning their Europe trips and are travelling with / booked with KLM (Royal Dutch Airlines) .

KLM has announced a zero fee policy on tickets booked before 31MAR and for travel before 31MAY, for all destinations.
https://www.klm.com/travel/nl_en/prepare_for_travel/up_to_date/flight_update/index.htm
"If you have a KLM ticket starting with 074, issued on or before Tuesday 31 March 2020, and valid for travel between Wednesday 4 March 2020 and Sunday 31 May 2020, regardless of the destination, you can postpone your trip at no extra cost. View your flight details or change your booking directly in My Trip. "


----------



## Chimera72

hnthomps said:


> Same (Fantasy 3/21). I can't decide whether or not to buy sunscreen, for example. We're planning to go, unless things change, but the uncertainty is just making it hard. I've stopped bringing it up with my kids, so that they don't get too excited in case we have to postpone or cancel. But they know spring break starts in 2 weeks, so they are talking about it anyway.


On the 3/21 as well.  Getting nervous. One thing getting sick. Another getting quarantined on board for 2 weeks and becoming a disaster like Diamond Princess


----------



## SirDuff

Karin1984 said:


> For those planning their Europe trips and are travelling with / booked with KLM (Royal Dutch Airlines) .
> 
> KLM has announced a zero fee policy on tickets booked before 31MAR and for travel before 31MAY, for all destinations.
> https://www.klm.com/travel/nl_en/prepare_for_travel/up_to_date/flight_update/index.htm
> "If you have a KLM ticket starting with 074, issued on or before Tuesday 31 March 2020, and valid for travel between Wednesday 4 March 2020 and Sunday 31 May 2020, regardless of the destination, you can postpone your trip at no extra cost. View your flight details or change your booking directly in My Trip. "



United has a similar policy in place.


----------



## travelmomof3

Chimera72 said:


> On the 3/21 as well.  Getting nervous. One thing getting sick. Another getting quarantined on board for 2 weeks and becoming a disaster like Diamond Princess


Exactly.  We cruise in 3 weeks.  I'm less concerned with actually contracting the virus and more concerned with a disastrous experience - quarantine, skipping ports, etc.  I'd gladly move my cruise vs. reimbursement.


----------



## Gentry2004

SirDuff said:


> United has a similar policy in place.



I thought the United policy is only for newly purchased tickets, and existing tickets only to travel ban areas, not all existing tickets.


----------



## dprincessmom

I've checked the Disney website after reading an article today about some of the Caribbean ports not allowing passengers off of the ships in Jamaica and Cayman. Other lines have started to reroute the cruises, wondering if DCL is considering the same? I wouldn't be mad if we picked up an extra sea day or two on our Western Itinerary but it would be nice to know ahead of time. I get that this is all new and everyone is trying to figure out what is best for their family. I am 15 days out from my paid in full date and hoping for a little insight on DCL planning before that last payment.


----------



## CM Dad

Gentry2004 said:


> I thought the United policy is only for newly purchased tickets, and existing tickets only to travel ban areas, not all existing tickets.


I think the United policy is for new tickets of any class purchased between now and the end of March.  Any travel date.  Pretty sure any credit for changing/cancelling flight must be used within 1 year of the original purchase date.


----------



## Kennywood

*Thousands may have been exposed to coronavirus on Princess cruise ship; 62 passengers confined*

Thousands of people on Princess Cruises' Grand Princess may have been exposed to coronavirus after sailing with 62 passengers who company officials say had previously been on a voyage with a man who eventually died from the virus.

But the cruise line has ordered the ship to re-route to San Francisco, where it is expected to arrive Thursday afternoon, according to a letter that Princess officials sent to passengers on board and which is available to read on the company web site.

More info here: USA Today


----------



## dprincessmom

Kennywood said:


> *Thousands may have been exposed to coronavirus on Princess cruise ship; 62 passengers confined*
> 
> Thousands of people on Princess Cruises' Grand Princess may have been exposed to coronavirus after sailing with 62 passengers who company officials say had previously been on a voyage with a man who eventually died from the virus.
> 
> But the cruise line has ordered the ship to re-route to San Francisco, where it is expected to arrive Thursday afternoon, according to a letter that Princess officials sent to passengers on board and which is available to read on the company web site.
> 
> More info here: USA Today



The article I read this morning, indicated that they aren't going to be allowed into port. They will fly the tests in, pick up the test kits and then take the samples for testing, all the while keeping the ship miles from port.


----------



## Gentry2004

dprincessmom said:


> The article I read this morning, indicated that they aren't going to be allowed into port. They will fly the tests in, pick up the test kits and then take the samples for testing, all the while keeping the ship miles from port.



There is no way they are going to leave healthy people on board for very long. They saw how that turned out, and doing that again, now knowing the result, would expose them legally. Yes, they have the legal authority to quarantine, but not in a way that has been proven to be unsafe.


----------



## DynamicDisneyDuo

Gentry2004 said:


> There is no way they are going to leave healthy people on board for very long. They saw how that turned out, and doing that again, now knowing the result, would expose them legally. Yes, they have the legal authority to quarantine, but not in a way that has been proven to be unsafe.



The problem is that the "healthy" people could simply be asymptomatic infected. If they release them without at least testing, they open themselves to liability if any of the allegedly healthy people infect someone and there are deaths. It's a darned if they do, darned if they don't scenario.


----------



## monkeydawn

How much is the cruise line's call verses the country they would be disembarking in?  I can see local governments not wanting to take on the task of dealing with a ship's worth of passengers that need to be quarantined or held until their countries can repatriate them.  San Antonio didnt even want the DR passengers traveling trough their town after their quarantine was complete.


----------



## MomOTwins

dprincessmom said:


> I've checked the Disney website after reading an article today about some of the Caribbean ports not allowing passengers off of the ships in Jamaica and Cayman. Other lines have started to reroute the cruises, wondering if DCL is considering the same? I wouldn't be mad if we picked up an extra sea day or two on our Western Itinerary but it would be nice to know ahead of time. I get that this is all new and everyone is trying to figure out what is best for their family. I am 15 days out from my paid in full date and hoping for a little insight on DCL planning before that last payment.



If you are still two weeks out from your PIF date, that means you are months before the cruise.  No matter what guidance/policy DCL issues now, it is very unlikely the same will be true months from now.


----------



## Mithas

Disney_Fan_01 said:


> This is an opportunity for Disney to step up and do right by the customer. At the very least move the PIF date closer to the cruise date. Customers want to know if Disney is just focused on making more money or find ways to alleviate anxiety of its clients. Do something to justify the exorbitant prices that they charge. Disney has a lot less at stake (4 ships only) compared to other major cruise lines; hence, they can absorb the loss. If handled well, they will win even more loyal customers; otherwise, I am afraid, many loyal customers will jump ship and cruise elsewhere.


I totally agree. Please let whoever wants to cruise, cruise at their own risk and give other people option to postpone if they are having anxiety or concerned about infecting other immuno-compromised near and dear ones. We have put in 2 years of our vacation fund into this cruise. If we cancel now, we loose money and end up with no vacation for 4 years. At this time, 3 families with whom we were cruising with have already cancelled. We are still debating. We just wish we had an option and didn't know that travel insurance exists until about we paid full for it because we were never told about it by our travel agent.


----------



## Karin1984

Mithas said:


> I totally agree. Please let whoever wants to cruise, cruise at their own risk and give other people option to postpone if they are having anxiety or concerned about infecting other immuno-compromised near and dear ones. We have put in 2 years of our vacation fund into this cruise. If we cancel now, we loose money and end up with no vacation for 4 years. At this time, 3 families with whom we were cruising with have already cancelled. We are still debating. We just wish we had an option and didn't know that travel insurance exists until about we paid full for it because we were never told about it by our travel agent.


If half of the cabins on cruise is empty due to passengers delaying their trips, then most likely Disney will cancel the cruise as it is not profitable. That is what several airlines did for certain destinations in the first weeks. They cancelled the flights, not because of the virus, but  because having only 50 passengers in a plane meant for 400 passengers costs more in fuel and staff.


----------



## MarkLT1

My Prediction:  Now that we are seeing spread in the US, and a US start/end cruise being put into purgatory..  It would surprise me if we don't start seeing cancellations by all cruise lines.  This whole thing is becoming a PR nightmare for the cruise industry, and you know darn well that they are running the numbers- how much is this going to affect the bottom line in the long run.   Large companies typically couldn't care less about short-term losses (even over months or a quarter) if it is to preserve long-term revenue.  If the cruise industry is painted (rightfully or not) as being a significant contributor to the spread of COVID-19, and/or more people start dying after their cruises due to COVID, the cruise industry is not just going to be suffering during the outbreak, but will likely have repercussions for the next <name a number> years.

On the flip side- if over the next week or so, stuff starts to get even worse in the US and the cruise industry starts cancelling and refunding cruises, to "protect their valued customers," taking short term losses, they can likely stem a lot of those longer term concerns, and dodge much of what could be a PR nightmare.  I think the softening you are seeing from Viking is a sign of things to come.  Of course they aren't going to project this- if it happens, it will go from zero to industry-wide response in days.

Either way, I bet we're in for more of a ride over the coming days/weeks.


----------



## hnthomps

Karin1984 said:


> I would just buy your sunscreen and other things, if the cruise is cancelled/you cancel you can still use it for a next cruise/ vacation. Most things you planned to buy probably do not have an expiry date.


ehh, kids grow and sunscreen expires! Last cruise one bottle of sunscreen was expired, and my daughter and I paid the price.

But, of course, it's not actually about the sunscreen. I'm using that as a light hearted example. It's just the general uncertainty about whether we have made the right decision. After a long winter (that is still ongoing) we all need a break, and our cruise is for our kids' spring break. We can't just move to a different week -- travel sports tournaments and other commitments make the summer impossible, and we have other plans for spring break 2021, and we aren't going to pull our kids from school for a full week just for a cruise. If they don't refund the cost of the cruise, we can't just responsibly sink another huge chunk of money into a different, land-based, last minute, vacation. We have insurance, but it's not like we'd get a 100% refund just sitting on our Disney credit card the day we didn't sail. 

I basically think our best case scenario for my nerves is Disney cancelling the cruise and helping us turn it into a WDW vacation (letting us spend against our cruise credit). We won't have ADRs or FP+s, so it won't be perfect, but still. Second best is going on the cruise and everything going perfectly, but dealing with mild anxiety the entire time about missed ports or quarantine. 

Two weeks and two days might be a long enough time for this whole thing to change one way or another though!


----------



## wl1117

Joining the conversation. We are 23 days out from our cruise on the Wonder. Cruise #11, PIF,  Concierge, been looking forward to this trip for a year now... Disney loyal (DVC, married at WDW, at least one Disney trip a year for the last 18 years, usually 2-3). Now wishing for a little loyalty from Disney. We have insurance, but its not cancel for any reason. I'd just like to be able to make my own decision on whether to take this trip, not be at the mercy of waiting until they cancel or being quarantined onboard. I'd happily move the date to the future if that was even an option.


----------



## Boardwalk Family

Sailing soon, as in less than 10 days. Just don't know what to do right now! For some reason, we did buy Disney cruise insurance (this is our 5th Disney cruise, and I can't remember every buying it before). Does anyone know what we get back if we cancel less than 10 days out just because we are worried about the virus?


----------



## MarkLT1

If it is the "Vacation Protection Package" that they offer, you get 75% of your current non-refundable portion, as a credit to be used on a cruise within the next year.  I believe at 10-days out, there is zero refundable portion, so you'd essentially get 75% of your fare back as a credit for a future cruise.


----------



## slg

I have two cruises this year...the Hawaii one and a Northern European.  The Hawaii one is in two months and well past PIF.  It has been sold out since the second day and DCL doesn’t have one to move to next year.  Everyone seems full on on the social media group and we ca t even discuss this because it stresses some people out.  However, it just feels irresponsible to turn a blind eye to what is happening in the world...possibly getting sick and bringing it back unawares to family and friends. Also, being a Canadian I am terrified of the US health care costs.   But it’s such a special cruise and I want to go.  So I feel very guilty...and anxious....and sad...not sure how I feel but I look at the news hoping for something good and it just gets worse. I think DCL will make lots of money on people not cruising and forfeiting their money.  Which is disappointing for someone who,has gone on over 20 cruises.  Why should they cancel?  They can just keep everyone’s money when common sense makes most people cancel.


----------



## Gentry2004

slg said:


> I have two cruises this year...the Hawaii one and a Northern European.  The Hawaii one is in two months and well past PIF.  It has been sold out since the second day and DCL doesn’t have one to move to next year.  Everyone seems full on on the social media group and we ca t even discuss this because it stresses some people out.  However, it just feels irresponsible to turn a blind eye to what is happening in the world...possibly getting sick and bringing it back unawares to family and friends. Also, being a Canadian I am terrified of the US health care costs.   But it’s such a special cruise and I want to go.  So I feel very guilty...and anxious....and sad...not sure how I feel but I look at the news hoping for something good and it just gets worse. I think DCL will make lots of money on people not cruising and forfeiting their money.  Which is disappointing for someone who,has gone on over 20 cruises.  Why should they cancel?  They can just keep everyone’s money when common sense makes most people cancel.



I too agree that its looking less and less like Disney will cancel or offer free rebooking. I think it is short sighted of them, but I think if they were doing to do something they would have done it by now. I would love to be wrong!


----------



## Gentry2004

Also, wanted to ask if anyone has heard if current DCL cruises are still allowing self-serve in Cabanas?


----------



## StarSeven7

slg said:


> I have two cruises this year...the Hawaii one and a Northern European.  The Hawaii one is in two months and well past PIF.  It has been sold out since the second day and DCL doesn’t have one to move to next year.  Everyone seems full on on the social media group and we ca t even discuss this because it stresses some people out.  However, it just feels irresponsible to turn a blind eye to what is happening in the world...possibly getting sick and bringing it back unawares to family and friends. Also, being a Canadian I am terrified of the US health care costs.   But it’s such a special cruise and I want to go.  So I feel very guilty...and anxious....and sad...not sure how I feel but I look at the news hoping for something good and it just gets worse. I think DCL will make lots of money on people not cruising and forfeiting their money.  Which is disappointing for someone who,has gone on over 20 cruises.  Why should they cancel?  They can just keep everyone’s money when common sense makes most people cancel.


I would definitely make sure you have travel health insurance for your trips!


----------



## emilymad

Our PIF is not until May but I am disappointed in DCL's response.  It feels like they are burying their head in the sand.  If the situation is still the same come May we will be canceling.  If things get better we will rebook the cruise.  California not letting the cruise ship dock (rightly so) really puts into perspective what can happen to your vacation even if you are 100% healthy.


----------



## qbnole

i have been on hold with disney cruise 1800 for 2 hours now, they must be ignoring people at this point.


----------



## brentm77

emilymad said:


> Our PIF is not until May but I am disappointed in DCL's response.  It feels like they are burying their head in the sand.  If the situation is still the same come May we will be canceling.  If things get better we will rebook the cruise.  California not letting the cruise ship dock (rightly so) really puts into perspective what can happen to your vacation even if you are 100% healthy.



That is my plan for our June DCL cruise in Italy.  The currently stranded cruise off of California could be the final signal to us that now is not the time to cruise.  I am not scared of the virus, just the consequences of being stuck in an uncomfortable situation, away from work.  

We have already lost our deposit, but there is zero chance I will let it go up to the 50% loss come mid-April unless 1) there is a clear indication that the situation is resolving rapidly due to spring and/or 2) Disney changes its current m.o. by extending deadlines, and providing better information about its contingency plans via frequent communicating with currently booked customers.  

Sure, I could let it ride and hope they will cancel the cruise if needed (thus giving me a full refund instead of losing my deposit), but their current response hasn't given me confidence they will do that if they stand any chance of cruising out of Italy, even if customers are less enthusiastic. 

I used to think I would be ok if they repositioned the Magic to the Caribbean and gave us a substantial refund on the fair, but I don't even think that would be acceptable to us anymore now that a ships has had problems just from sailing to Mexico and Hawaii.  

My plane tickets were very pricey Delta tickets, but at least Delta will push back the cancel without penalty date if Italy is still a mess.  They have been much better to customers.  So I will just let those tickets ride until the last minute, since I won't gain anything by canceling in April, but could avoid cancelation fees if I wait.  That would also allow me to re-book the June cruise if things change (prices aren't much worse than when I booked, and they may come down when many "jump ship" before the next deadline).  In other words, Disney is forcing customers like me to cancel cruises we would prefer to keep until we can better assess the situation closer to travel.  They are also damaging their brand long term.  Who makes these decisions at corporate?  Are they that out of touch with the average customer's needs? 

We are already talking about how we might not be booking cruises again for some time due to how many companies, including Disney, are handling this situation.  At least with land trips, nearly everything is refundable when canceled shortly in advance.  You have much more flexibility.  On the other hand, if Disney steps up and handles this situation with adjustments to policies and frequent communications to booked passengers, we would be more inclined to take a chance and continue to book with them.


----------



## Numtini

Supposedly DCL will let you rebook if you're sailing in the next two weeks for $300. This is from someone on our April 18 cruise group message space elsewhere on the interwebs.


----------



## Gentry2004

Numtini said:


> Supposedly DCL will let you rebook if you're sailing in the next two weeks for $300. This is from someone on our April 18 cruise group message space elsewhere on the interwebs.



How far into the future can you rebook?


----------



## slg

Per person?  Goodness.  That is so expensive.  I would wait until the last day and see if THEY cancel.


----------



## Numtini

I got the impression it was $300 per reservation as most of the DCL stuff is by reservation.


----------



## Disney_Fan_01

brentm77 said:


> That is my plan for our June DCL cruise in Italy.  The currently stranded cruise off of California could be the final signal to us that now is not the time to cruise.  I am not scared of the virus, just the consequences of being stuck in an uncomfortable situation, away from work.
> 
> We have already lost our deposit, but there is zero chance I will let it go up to the 50% loss come mid-April unless 1) there is a clear indication that the situation is resolving rapidly due to spring and/or 2) Disney changes its current m.o. by extending deadlines, and providing better information about its contingency plans via frequent communicating with currently booked customers.
> 
> Sure, I could let it ride and hope they will cancel the cruise if needed (thus giving me a full refund instead of losing my deposit), but their current response hasn't given me confidence they will do that if they stand any chance of cruising out of Italy, even if customers are less enthusiastic.
> 
> I used to think I would be ok if they repositioned the Magic to the Caribbean and gave us a substantial refund on the fair, but I don't even think that would be acceptable to us anymore now that a ships has had problems just from sailing to Mexico and Hawaii.
> 
> My plane tickets were very pricey Delta tickets, but at least Delta will push back the cancel without penalty date if Italy is still a mess.  They have been much better to customers.  So I will just let those tickets ride until the last minute, since I won't gain anything by canceling in April, but could avoid cancelation fees if I wait.  That would also allow me to re-book the June cruise if things change (prices aren't much worse than when I booked, and they may come down when many "jump ship" before the next deadline).  In other words, Disney is forcing customers like me to cancel cruises we would prefer to keep until we can better assess the situation closer to travel.  They are also damaging their brand long term.  Who makes these decisions at corporate?  Are they that out of touch with the average customer's needs?
> 
> We are already talking about how we might not be booking cruises again for some time due to how many companies, including Disney, are handling this situation.  At least with land trips, nearly everything is refundable when canceled shortly in advance.  You have much more flexibility.  On the other hand, if Disney steps up and handles this situation with adjustments to policies and frequent communications to booked passengers, we would be more inclined to take a chance and continue to book with them.


Disney is forcing customers like me to cancel cruises we would prefer to keep until we can better assess the situation closer to travel. They are also damaging their brand long term. Who makes these decisions at corporate? Are they that out of touch with the average customer's needs? 
They had a new CEO who is known to cut costs. I m sure he will be paying a close attention to the bottom line. I suggest you take it to your specific cruise message board on facebook and get majority to email Disney. They will have no other option but to cancel.


----------



## Lmpaciel31182

We have the Norwegian fjords cruise booked for the end of August. While it is months away, the PIF date is the very beginning of May. I've already decided that if the situation remains as it is or worse, I will cancel before the PIF date so that I can get my deposit back. Plane tickets have already been purchased directly through airline so under worst case scenario I will be out a change fee if I rebook flight for a different time. I booked a couple of excursions independent of Disney and one is refundable while the other is not. Trying to minimize what I stand to lose financially if this situation gets worse.


----------



## hnthomps

Disney_Fan_01 said:


> Disney is forcing customers like me to cancel cruises we would prefer to keep until we can better assess the situation closer to travel. They are also damaging their brand long term. Who makes these decisions at corporate? Are they that out of touch with the average customer's needs?
> They had a new CEO who is known to cut costs. I m sure he will be paying a close attention to the bottom line. I suggest you take it to your specific cruise message board ....... get majority to email Disney. They will have no other option but to cancel.


If my cruise group on the other site we don't mention is anything to go by, the people left in the group are Not Talking About The Virus. Still making countdowns (15 days) and asking about switching mixology groups. A very very few people (elderly, elderly relatives, immunocompromised) people have cancelled from the group.


----------



## Coppercoal

qbnole said:


> i have been on hold with disney cruise 1800 for 2 hours now, they must be ignoring people at this point.



I called around noon today (855-418-1572) and got through within 5-10 minutes. Currently booked on May 11th transatlantic and was told no policy changes as of the time of my call.


----------



## dprincessmom

MomOTwins said:


> If you are still two weeks out from your PIF date, that means you are months before the cruise.  No matter what guidance/policy DCL issues now, it is very unlikely the same will be true months from now.



Yes I know that we have time. I'm just curious as to what/how they address as more and more cases are confirmed in the US. One of our traveling party would likely fall into the questionable health category so while we are waiting and watching, that's another thing to think about.


----------



## xavier2001

Coppercoal said:


> I called around noon today (855-418-1572) and got through within 5-10 minutes. Currently booked on May 11th transatlantic and was told no policy changes as of the time of my call.



I think it’s too soon to make changes abs if it’s still bad in May Disney will do the right thing.

I get people are anxious about the uncertainty but not much DCL can do at this point. If they start canceling at it all blows over there will be bad press too. They are stuck between a rock and a hard place. I’m just going to wait it out and see.


----------



## justafigment27

We are supposed to fly out 3 weeks from today for the 3 night Dream commencing on 3/27/20. DH and I tabled our discussion last night and decided to wait until the 15 day mark to make the final call (last day for any type of refund at all), but I think seeing another ship dealing with a potential outbreak is making the decision easier. I’m ready to eat the 75% cancellation penalty.


Nobody could have foreseen this happening, but I kind of feel like this is about the worst time to have a cruise planned - it’s too late to cancel without harsh financial penalties, but too soon to know the real risks we are facing if we do cruise.


----------



## Disney_Fan_01

xavier2001 said:


> I think it’s too soon to make changes abs if it’s still bad in May Disney will do the right thing.
> 
> I get people are anxious about the uncertainty but not much DCL can do at this point. If they start canceling at it all blows over there will be bad press too. They are stuck between a rock and a hard place. I’m just going to wait it out and see.


Disney could at least extend the PIF date and make those booked by May a little less anxious about not getting a refund.


----------



## spiders

I'm going to say something that might be wildly unpopular.  I don't think any company should really do anything unless local governments restrict them from operating.

If I am genuinely concerned about my family's safety then I'm going to cancel regardless if there is a refund or not.  If you're only going to cancel if you get a refund then you've already established that you're not really that concerned. 

There are times when I purchase travel insurance and there are times when I don't.  I am fully aware, though that it is my responsibility and my responsibility alone to bear the burden of the risks I assume when I choose not to purchase insurance.  I don't ask organizations to pay my premiums when I end up not using my insurance and I don't ask organizations to pay for my expenses when I've chosen not to pay premiums to cover such events.


----------



## Gentry2004

spiders said:


> I'm going to say something that might be wildly unpopular.  I don't think any company should really do anything unless local governments restrict them from operating.
> 
> If I am genuinely concerned about my family's safety then I'm going to cancel regardless if there is a refund or not.  If you're only going to cancel if you get a refund then you've already established that you're not really that concerned.
> 
> There are times when I purchase travel insurance and there are times when I don't.  I am fully aware, though that it is my responsibility and my responsibility alone to bear the burden of the risks I assume when I choose not to purchase insurance.  I don't ask organizations to pay my premiums when I end up not using my insurance and I don't ask organizations to pay for my expenses when I've chosen not to pay premiums to cover such events.



I mean, I get what you are saying. But if the cruise lines really are going to hold the hard line on this, I think it makes me realize that I am more of a WDW or "Fly to a tropical location" type of vacationer than a cruiser, as much as I enjoyed our prior cruise. WDW is GREAT with last minute rebookings for any number of reasons and if I were booked on a trip to the Caribbean instead of a cruise right now, I could rebook my flights with SW and cancel my hotel and be out zero dollars. This situation has just highlighted for me that I am more comfortable with that going forward. That is just me personally.


----------



## brentm77

xavier2001 said:


> I get people are anxious about the uncertainty but not much DCL can do at this point. If they start canceling at it all blows over there will be bad press too. They are stuck between a rock and a hard place. I’m just going to wait it out and see.



There is one simple thing they could do - extend PIF and cancelation deadlines.  It makes the most business sense and is the right thing to do for customers.  Otherwise, they are expecting customers to carry the massive risk of having faith that Disney will cancel if things are at all questionable come cruise time.  I don't think many families are willing to take that gamble.  I am certainly not willing to bet $13K on it.  If they extended deadlines to allow customers to better assess the situation near cruise time, we would all wait it out.  Otherwise, we will cancel.


----------



## spiders

Gentry2004 said:


> I mean, I get what you are saying. But if the cruise lines really are going to hold the hard line on this, I think it makes me realize that I am more of a WDW or "Fly to a tropical location" type of vacationer than a cruiser, as much as I enjoyed our prior cruise. WDW is GREAT with last minute rebookings for any number of reasons and if I were booked on a trip to the Caribbean instead of a cruise right now, I could rebook my flights with SW and cancel my hotel and be out zero dollars. This situation has just highlighted for me that I am more comfortable with that going forward. That is just me personally.



And those are valid points that you are bringing up.  Cruise lines are definitely going to be offering steep discounts for the next several months. 

But cruise lines have expenses and very expensive ships.  What too many people expect is full refunds and they want to hear the feel good stories that all the crew members on board will continue to be paid.  That's not the way world works.  Companies cannot sustain paying their bills without income any longer than people can.


----------



## Sleepyluke

spiders said:


> I'm going to say something that might be wildly unpopular.  I don't think any company should really do anything unless local governments restrict them from operating.
> 
> If I am genuinely concerned about my family's safety then I'm going to cancel regardless if there is a refund or not.  If you're only going to cancel if you get a refund then you've already established that you're not really that concerned.
> 
> There are times when I purchase travel insurance and there are times when I don't.  I am fully aware, though that it is my responsibility and my responsibility alone to bear the burden of the risks I assume when I choose not to purchase insurance.  I don't ask organizations to pay my premiums when I end up not using my insurance and I don't ask organizations to pay for my expenses when I've chosen not to pay premiums to cover such events.



I am in the same boat.  Disney can not win.  What are they supposed to do, cancel all cruises until there are no cases in the US?  And let all ships sit in port?  Should they keep paying the crew that is doing nothing?  There are still so many unanswered questions about Corona that it could be wiped out in 2 weeks (unlikely), or could be around for several years like H1N1 that affected millions of people and killed thousands across the globe.   I am not minimizing the panic that some people are feeling, but even if you say the split is 50/50 on the scared to cruise vs don't care and going to go anyway camp, Disney can't come out on top in the other side's eyes.   As for the quarantine, that is also a no win.  If they quarantine, they eat all those costs and have to figure out the logistics to keep feeding you and everyone else on the ship.  And unless you literally never walked through the SINGLE way onto the ship, you walked the same place as the ones that "need" quarantining, so wouldn't you want to be safer than sorry?   

Yes WHO has the death rate at 3.4% or whatever it is today, but there are many variable in that including the fact that there are some reports saying that there are at least 20 versions of the test and no one is 100% sure if any of them are completely accurate.  

At the end of the day it is a scary situation for alot of people and I get that, but most people are far more likely to be run over by a car while staring at their phone than dying or having sever complications from Corona.   Live your life, take care of you r families, take necessary precautions, but I can PROMISE you that a cruise ship by and large is 1,000x cleaner than any metro/subway/uber than millions ride in everyday.   And the cruise takes you to paradise.


----------



## Mithas

justafigment27 said:


> We are supposed to fly out 3 weeks from today for the 3 night Dream commencing on 3/27/20. DH and I tabled our discussion last night and decided to wait until the 15 day mark to make the final call (last day for any type of refund at all), but I think seeing another ship dealing with a potential outbreak is making the decision easier. I’m ready to eat the 75% cancellation penalty.
> 
> 
> Nobody could have foreseen this happening, but I kind of feel like this is about the worst time to have a cruise planned - it’s too late to cancel without harsh financial penalties, but too soon to know the real risks we are facing if we do cruise.


We are also sailing on the same cruise. And will wait till the 15 day mark to make a decision. Most probably we will cancel, but so upset with DCL since no other options are being provided. Probably will never cruise ever again especially with DCL. We will also have to forfeit 75% of the cost plus airlines and hotels.


----------



## qbnole

Numtini said:


> I got the impression it was $300 per reservation as most of the DCL stuff is by reservation.


$300 per person


----------



## Ccll4

spiders said:


> And those are valid points that you are bringing up.  Cruise lines are definitely going to be offering steep discounts for the next several months.
> 
> But cruise lines have expenses and very expensive ships.  What too many people expect is full refunds and they want to hear the feel good stories that all the crew members on board will continue to be paid.  That's not the way world works.  Companies cannot sustain paying their bills without income any longer than people can.



You are right 100% but maybe meet the paying customer halfway by allowing to rebook with a fee rather than give 100% refunds.


----------



## mmmears

brentm77 said:


> There is one simple thing they could do - extend PIF and cancelation deadlines.  It makes the most business sense and is the right thing to do for customers.  Otherwise, they are expecting customers to carry the massive risk of having faith that Disney will cancel if things are at all questionable come cruise time.  I don't think many families are willing to take that gamble.  I am certainly not willing to bet $13K on it.  If they extended deadlines to allow customers to better assess the situation near cruise time, we would all wait it out.  Otherwise, we will cancel.



I agree 100%.  They are being very short-sided here, because if my PIF date was today I would cancel.  And no, I wouldn't rebook with DCL if things improved.  My PIF date is mid April, but I don't like what I am seeing right now in terms of how they are handling things.


----------



## Connie318

I've got 19 days left until the cruise (sailing to Cabo from San Diego). I purchased the insurance but it still confuses me on what it covers even after I read the documents. I figure it is too late to cancel and get a full refund correct? I am just going to bring lots of hand sanitizer, medicine, etc and hope for the best!!!


----------



## Gentry2004

mmmears said:


> I agree 100%.  They are being very short-sided here, because if my PIF date was today I would cancel.  And no, I wouldn't rebook with DCL if things improved.  My PIF date is mid April, but I don't like what I am seeing right now in terms of how they are handling things.



If I were prior to PIF right now I would 100% be cancelling, no question.


----------



## smmco

I think if the quarantine on the diamond princess hadn’t happened people would be less likely to cancel.


----------



## braysmommy

We are booked on the 10 night Hawaii to Vancouver cruise and if ship is sailing we will be on it. If something happens and cruise is cancelled we already have 9 nights in Hawaii pre-cruise so will extend it a bit before flying home.


----------



## KevinFL

spiders said:


> I'm going to say something that might be wildly unpopular.  I don't think any company should really do anything unless local governments restrict them from operating.
> 
> If I am genuinely concerned about my family's safety then I'm going to cancel regardless if there is a refund or not.  If you're only going to cancel if you get a refund then you've already established that you're not really that concerned.
> 
> There are times when I purchase travel insurance and there are times when I don't.  I am fully aware, though that it is my responsibility and my responsibility alone to bear the burden of the risks I assume when I choose not to purchase insurance.  I don't ask organizations to pay my premiums when I end up not using my insurance and I don't ask organizations to pay for my expenses when I've chosen not to pay premiums to cover such events.




You mention financial burden for not purchasing insurance as if the traveler should bear the cost of any loss.  But just wait to see how financially responsible the cruise lines are as we will be seeing them ask for and get a Government Bailout if this virus and public response remains on its current trajectory.


----------



## airolds

Numtini said:


> Supposedly DCL will let you rebook if you're sailing in the next two weeks for $300. This is from someone on our April 18 cruise group message space elsewhere on the interwebs.



@Numtini : we are on the April 18 cruise too (Fantasy, right?). Is there a group message space I can join? Just interested on the April 18th cruise chatter in general and ppl opinion on the coronavirus 
(I guessed it's a public group.... totally understand if instead is a private message board )


----------



## MarkLT1

smmco said:


> I think if the quarantine on the diamond princess hadn’t happened people would be less likely to cancel.



I believe that the DP played a big role, but so too does the Westerdam, Grand Princess, and the Ship that didn't go into port for a few days around Jamaica (a week or two ago).  It makes the whole cruising prospect seem.. volatile, which is not exactly what people are looking for on their vacations.  The Unknown is a Cruel Mistress.

My degree was in Risk Assessment..  luckily I got to deal with things like steel beams, home owners policies, and hard numbers.  When we started talking about the psychological aspects of risk, the general consensus was- throw your hands up in the air, because no one is going to listen to the numbers correctly anyway.  ESPECIALLY when mortality is involved.


----------



## Kennywood




----------



## monkeydawn

Just FYI since I know some of you are booked on MSC but like to hang out here.  It looks like they are canceling some of the rebookings that were made.  So, if you rebooked, check with your tA.  If you are considering rebooking rather than losing some$, take this into consideration.


----------



## tokyodisneydad

Has anyone seen the latest list of countries not being allowed to board? Last letter I saw had Japan at the bottom... effecting me, but now that the numbers in other countries such as France and Germany have surpassed Japan, I’d be interested to see if the list is longer now. Three days ago when we got the news I was disappointed, but I wasn’t angry because I expected it. Now I’m overjoyed that we got booted. It turned out so much better for us.


----------



## Dreams&wishes

MarkLT1 said:


> I believe that the DP played a big role, but so too does the Westerdam, Grand Princess, and the Ship that didn't go into port for a few days around Jamaica (a week or two ago).  It makes the whole cruising prospect seem.. volatile, which is not exactly what people are looking for on their vacations.  The Unknown is a Cruel Mistress.
> 
> My degree was in Risk Assessment..  luckily I got to deal with things like steel beams, home owners policies, and hard numbers.  When we started talking about the psychological aspects of risk, the general consensus was- throw your hands up in the air, because no one is going to listen to the numbers correctly anyway.  ESPECIALLY when mortality is involved.


And the Norway cruise and Greek cruise as well...


----------



## Disneyfamforsure

Already paid in full for a cruise in May, 5 people, concierge, not cheap, and no insurance.  Just got diagnosed with Lupus and told I am considered high risk for issues if I were to contract the VIRUS.   Totally planning on going unless Disney cancels, which I really hope does not happen.  Not worried at all about the VIRUS or being quarantined.  If that situation happens, then and only then will I worry about it.  I don't want to waste my life being worried about "what if" situations.   There was a fatal accident on the highway yesterday coming home from work.  My first thought was I hope that poor man did not waste his last day on earth worrying about the VIRUS.


----------



## jlbf06

tokyodisneydad said:


> Has anyone seen the latest list of countries not being allowed to board? Last letter I saw had Japan at the bottom... effecting me, but now that the numbers in other countries such as France and Germany have surpassed Japan, I’d be interested to see if the list is longer now. Three days ago when we got the news I was disappointed, but I wasn’t angry because I expected it. Now I’m overjoyed that we got booted. It turned out so much better for us.


I’m glad it worked out the way you wanted - did DCL refund in full? We are in the UK and it’s possible that we could join the can’t board list at some point. I’m not sure what the DCL refund policy would be if that were the case?


----------



## qbnole

Found Disney Cruise CEO Jeff Vahle email (jeff.Vahle@disney.com), please flood his email and express your concerns and to reconsider rebooking policy


----------



## tokyodisneydad

jlbf06 said:


> I’m glad it worked out the way you wanted - did DCL refund in full? We are in the UK and it’s possible that we could join the can’t board list at some point. I’m not sure what the DCL refund policy would be if that were the case?


We were offered rebooking at no cost to rebook, but if our new cruise was more expensive ( it was) we had to pay the difference.  I was overall ok with what was being offered. We did lose a bit of money when we canceled flights and hotel, but it was only the initial cost of insurance. It could have been much worse. The one slight disappointment at the time was Disney not offering anything to offset not allowing us to board for example OBC. Even a small gesture of good will... say 25$ per person would have offset some harsh feelings. Then again with things getting worse, I’m just satisfied with what I did get.


----------



## Karin1984

tokyodisneydad said:


> Has anyone seen the latest list of countries not being allowed to board? Last letter I saw had Japan at the bottom... effecting me, but now that the numbers in other countries such as France and Germany have surpassed Japan, I’d be interested to see if the list is longer now. Three days ago when we got the news I was disappointed, but I wasn’t angry because I expected it. Now I’m overjoyed that we got booted. It turned out so much better for us.


When I read this article, I wouldn't be surprised if next on the list would be the US...

https://www.buzzfeednews.com/articl...ic&utm_campaign=bffbbuzzfeed&ref=bffbbuzzfeed


----------



## Gentry2004

tokyodisneydad said:


> Has anyone seen the latest list of countries not being allowed to board? Last letter I saw had Japan at the bottom... effecting me, but now that the numbers in other countries such as France and Germany have surpassed Japan, I’d be interested to see if the list is longer now. Three days ago when we got the news I was disappointed, but I wasn’t angry because I expected it. Now I’m overjoyed that we got booted. It turned out so much better for us.



I'm glad you've come around. I wish I'd get booted (with refund!)


----------



## xavier2001

Karin1984 said:


> When I read this article, I wouldn't be surprised if next on the list would be the US...
> 
> https://www.buzzfeednews.com/articl...ic&utm_campaign=bffbbuzzfeed&ref=bffbbuzzfeed



I work in a US hospital, this article is junk. There are plans in place for things like this at all hospitals (it’s part of their credentialling), and with it being in the news we have received explicit communication reminding us about how our hospital will respond if/when necessary.


----------



## GlamMistress

KevinFL said:


> You mention financial burden for not purchasing insurance as if the traveler should bear the cost of any loss.  But just wait to see how financially responsible the cruise lines are as we will be seeing them ask for and get a Government Bailout if this virus and public response remains on its current trajectory.



You wrote exactly what I was going to say. This is a defcon level black swan event for the travel industry. The ask for a government bailout will happen if this keeps up for a long time - the travel industry is getting slammed and I do not think it is going to get better in the immediate future.

I am anxious to see what happens to all the folks on the Grand Princess right now... not allowed to dock and the test kits choppered in to them. If a lot of folks test positive tomorrow... oh boy.

I am stunned DCL isn't being a little more flexible with their cancellation policies. I would have pegged them to be a market leader in such a crisis. I guess not.


----------



## brentm77

GlamMistress said:


> I am stunned DCL isn't being a little more flexible with their cancellation policies. I would have pegged them to be a market leader in such a crisis. I guess not.



It looks like they are content being the market follower.  I may be done with them after seeing how they stepped up at times like this.


----------



## GOOFY D

Gentry2004 said:


> Also, wanted to ask if anyone has heard if current DCL cruises are still allowing self-serve in Cabanas?


Just got back from a 4 day out of NOLA and surprisingly, yes they are still allowing self-serve.


----------



## WDWDancer

GOOFY D said:


> Just got back from a 4 day out of NOLA and surprisingly, yes they are still allowing self-serve.


Yep we just got off the Dream and I was shocked about that


----------



## smmco

xavier2001 said:


> I work in a US hospital, this article is junk. There are plans in place for things like this at all hospitals (it’s part of their credentialling), and with it being in the news we have received explicit communication reminding us about how our hospital will respond if/when necessary.


Not all hospitals are a like.


----------



## xavier2001

smmco said:


> Not all hospitals are a like.



True but all US hospitals must be accredited by a licensing body and part of this accreditation is having policies and procedures in place for these types of circumstances, as well as how to follow clear cut CDC guidelines.Health care workers mightneed a refresher, but it’s certainly not something new .


----------



## Babysaurs

We are on May transatlantic crossing too. We leave from Australia to travel Europe in 4 weeks currently we have 2.5 weeks in Italy planned. Disney will not confirm the policy for Italy travel 14 days prior to cruise stands for our cruise. Making insurance impossible to claim and leaving us in a mad scramble to find new accommodation and travel plans outside Italy or cancel and loose it all our dream holiday is turning into a nightmare the stress is horrible 


Coppercoal said:


> I called around noon today (855-418-1572) and got through within 5-10 minutes. Currently booked on May 11th transatlantic and was told no policy changes as of the time of my call.


----------



## Lisa F

not related to the cruise directly but I found this earlier - it is a summary of a WHO report written after they sent 25 international experts to China and has a lot of information about the virus and includes a list of symptoms (which I haven't really seen anywhere other than "flu-like"), and a ton of statistics about spread rate and fatality rate broken down by age and what is going on there now - there is a link to the full WHO report if you want to read it.  

People are throwing around a LOT of numbers here... I thought I'd post some gathered by the experts.


----------



## Weedy

I understand people being unhappy about not being able to move their cruise. We were on  a cruise that was delayed then canceled on Royal due to a hurricane.
But people are saying they will lose money if they can’t move their cruise but Disney (and other cruise lines) will also loose money. It’s your choice (maybe not a good one) to go or not. Why should the cruise line  lose the money?


----------



## Intr3pid

Cancel.  That's my advice to everyone with their PIF date coming up.  It's the smart thing to do.  There will be steep discounts offered on summer cruises since most ships are now stuck in Europe and North America where the virus is primed to spread.  

If you really want to go, re-book with those discounts roughly a month or two into the PIF period.  Same goes for the flights.


----------



## FigmentSpark

GlamMistress said:


> You wrote exactly what I was going to say. This is a defcon level black swan event for the travel industry. The ask for a government bailout will happen if this keeps up for a long time - the travel industry is getting slammed and I do not think it is going to get better in the immediate future.
> 
> I am anxious to see what happens to all the folks on the Grand Princess right now... not allowed to dock and the test kits choppered in to them. If a lot of folks test positive tomorrow... oh boy.
> 
> I am stunned DCL isn't being a little more flexible with their cancellation policies. I would have pegged them to be a market leader in such a crisis. I guess not.


To which government will they look for a bailout?  Bahamas?  That's where they're flagged.


----------



## Disney_Fan_01

Intr3pid said:


> Cancel.  That's my advice to everyone with their PIF date coming up.  It's the smart thing to do.  There will be steep discounts offered on summer cruises since most ships are now stuck in Europe and North America where the virus is primed to spread.
> 
> If you really want to go, re-book with those discounts roughly a month or two into the PIF period.  Same goes for the flights.


Disney will not lower prices during peak summer months as demand is still high and they need to keep prices higher than other cruise lines due to exclusivity and brand image.


----------



## Sakura1017

Disney_Fan_01 said:


> Disney is forcing customers like me to cancel cruises we would prefer to keep until we can better assess the situation closer to travel. They are also damaging their brand long term. Who makes these decisions at corporate? Are they that out of touch with the average customer's needs?
> They had a new CEO who is known to cut costs. I m sure he will be paying a close attention to the bottom line. I suggest you take it to your specific cruise message board on facebook and get majority to email Disney. They will have no other option but to cancel.


Unfortunately if you look at the ABD forum, disney has never been a leader. They follow what other groups are doing before they cancel. The ABD china tours for June just got canceled like a week ago. So its really less than 3 months out with notice, and making you pay in full before they determine it's gonna get canceled.


----------



## justafigment27

Sakura1017 said:


> Unfortunately if you look at the ABD forum, disney has never been a leader. They follow what other groups are doing before they cancel. The ABD china tours for June just got canceled like a week ago. So its really less than 3 months out with notice, and making you pay in full before they determine it's gonna get canceled.



Yeah, I seem to remember quite a few frustrated cruisers on here during the last couple of major hurricanes b/c DCL was taking longer than other cruise lines to make cancellation & rerouting decisions. This seems about the same.


----------



## smmco

Several of the Baltic cruises already have GT rates. All, but mine. If they don't discount my cruise by PIF date I'll definitely move it and wait for a price drop. There's no way they fill these rooms.  As far as DCL waiting to cancel cruises I really can't blame them. No one knows the outcome. It could fizzle out or be something catastrophic. As far as hurricanes go cruise lines have cancelled cruises and then the storm turns.


----------



## Intr3pid

Disney_Fan_01 said:


> Disney will not lower prices during peak summer months as demand is still high and they need to keep prices higher than other cruise lines due to exclusivity and brand image.


They already have.  Check out the Special Offers as well as the *GT rates.


----------



## Ccll4

Intr3pid said:


> Cancel.  That's my advice to everyone with their PIF date coming up.  It's the smart thing to do.  There will be steep discounts offered on summer cruises since most ships are now stuck in Europe and North America where the virus is primed to spread.
> 
> If you really want to go, re-book with those discounts roughly a month or two into the PIF period.  Same goes for the flights.



Good advice people!!!


----------



## freshmanjs

We cancelled our March 7 Fantasy sailing and rebooked for December 19. They charged us $300/person plus the difference in cruise price. The cancellation period resets, so we can cancel prior to our new PIF date. We are relieved not to be going this weekend.


----------



## mom2brooke76

Carnival just announced that they’re allowing passengers to cancel and book on a future cruise with no penalty, but if you choose to sail they’ll give you $150 stateroom credit.


----------



## smmco

Disney_Fan_01 said:


> Disney will not lower prices during peak summer months as demand is still high and they need to keep prices higher than other cruise lines due to exclusivity and brand image.


Huh??? Dcl always offers discounts on cruises that don't sell by PIF including cruises in the peak summer season.  They are already discounting the summer cruises to the public and I have a feeling the discounts to other groups will be significant.


----------



## brentm77

I have been in communication with someone very senior at DCL. He expects an announcement tomorrow regarding upcoming cruises and some "options" for customers. He did not think it would cover our Greek cruises yet, but I had a chance to explain why it would be beneficial to extend the cancelation deadline in April if things haven't improved. I think my conversation will make a difference. He understands the importance of protecting the brand name. I was actually very impressed. We will see tomorrow.


----------



## mom2brooke76




----------



## brentm77

An announcement is coming out from DCL sometime tomorrow regarding changes and options for cruises over the next few months. It won't touch the early summer cruises yet, but they will address those as needed depending on how things develop. Let's hope the announcement is a win win for everyone.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

mom2brooke76 said:


> View attachment 478975


Sorry, I can't read that.  Too small and blurry.


----------



## mom2brooke76

PrincessShmoo said:


> Sorry, I can't read that.  Too small and blurry.



Sorry! It’s basically says what I had mentioned above, that cruises booked though May 31 can move their date without penalty and that if you choose to go ahead on the cruise you will receive anywhere from $100-$200 stateroom credit. If we go next Saturday, we would get the $150 credit.


----------



## Snowwhyt

If I were a Disney or (add any cruise line here), I would see about changing the closed loop rule as a “temporary” measure to keep the businesses afloat (sorry about that). As a way to keep the economy going. Then maybe we could get rid of that rule or make some realistic exceptions. So that Could  offer ports in our own country. Let’s sell the entire coast of California make a couple stops with one in Washington. East or west coast. 
Now is the time to ask, I see no-better time to ask then now! Right? Or wrong?


----------



## JM_97

Is there a chance they are going to cancel some of the Med/Europe cruises on the Disney Magic? Or maybe give guests the option to cancel their trip or move to a different sailing without some kind of fee?


----------



## smmco

xavier2001 said:


> True but all US hospitals must be accredited by a licensing body and part of this accreditation is having policies and procedures in place for these types of circumstances, as well as how to follow clear cut CDC guidelines.Health care workers mightneed a refresher, but it’s certainly not something new .


Having policies in place and following such policies or informing your staff of such policies are two different things.

Just to add we have had no discussions or meetings on how to deal with a pandemic, and we just had our first CV patient this week. The good news is we all have to attend a mandatory cultural sensitivity class this month.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Snowwhyt said:


> If I were a Disney or (add any cruise line here), I would see about changing the closed loop rule as a “temporary” measure to keep the businesses afloat (sorry about that). As a way to keep the economy going. Then maybe we could get rid of that rule or make some realistic exceptions. So that Could  offer ports in our own country. Let’s sell the entire coast of California make a couple stops with one in Washington. East or west coast.
> Now is the time to ask, I see no-better time to ask then now! Right? Or wrong?


Except I think people who are not going to book a cruise will still not book a cruise.  It's not the ports, exactly, that's making people rethink cruises (or travel in general), but the numbers of people you wind up rubbing shoulders with during that travel.  

And I doubt that this situation will cause any changes (temporary, or otherwise) to the PVSA.


----------



## Ccll4

mom2brooke76 said:


> Carnival just announced that they’re allowing passengers to cancel and book on a future cruise with no penalty, but if you choose to sail they’ll give you $150 stateroom credit.



They got something right this time.


----------



## JM_97

mom2brooke76 said:


> Sorry! It’s basically says what I had mentioned above, that cruises booked though May 31 can move their date without penalty and that if you choose to go ahead on the cruise you will receive anywhere from $100-$200 stateroom credit. If we go next Saturday, we would get the $150 credit.



I'm guessing this is what Disney is going to do, especially since the Magic is scheduled to spend the summer in Europe


----------



## brentm77

JM_97 said:


> Is there a chance they are going to cancel some of the Med/Europe cruises on the Disney Magic? Or maybe give guests the option to cancel their trip or move to a different sailing without some kind of fee?



I had that impression, but he wasn't that specific. He said the announcement will be posted on the DCL website tomorrow. I would guess they will also email customers on the affected cruises.  He was genuinely concerned for the customers and I had the impression they are going to do everything they can to make things work for everyone.

He said the position would be evolving to give families flexibility.


----------



## mom2brooke76

JM_97 said:


> I'm guessing this is what Disney is going to do, especially since the Magic is scheduled to spend the summer in Europe



i would assume so. I guess they just needed another line to step up first


----------



## PrincessShmoo

mom2brooke76 said:


> i would assume so. I guess they just needed another line to step up first


I suppose that would mean they are "just falling in line with what other cruise lines are doing".  That's their mantra these days.


----------



## Sakura1017

I don't think rebooking is gonna solve the issue. We don't know how long this virus is gonna spread. If you rebook and in a year it's still an issue they are unlikely gonna offer another rebooking. 

If you haven't paid in full yet, the best thing you can do is to purchase trip insurance that includes cancel for any reason and not on Disney's plan. 

If you already paid in full, it's gonna be a gamble. Disney will probably not cancel until the very last minute. Therefore its in your best interest to think about family, work, etc. If you go just take precautionary measures and wash hands. If you are concerned about anything best thing to do is cancel asap to get part of your deposit back.

As much as I want Disney to initiate and take our concerns and extend either paid in full or they issue a full refund  you have to think of worse case scenario. From past posts from others regarding other scenarios, ie norovirus or hurricanes, it really was a last minute call in terms of what they will do.


----------



## Snowwhyt

PrincessShmoo said:


> Except I think people who are not going to book a cruise will still not book a cruise.  It's not the ports, exactly, that's making people rethink cruises (or travel in general), but the numbers of people you wind up rubbing shoulders with during that travel.
> 
> And I doubt that this situation will cause any changes (temporary, or otherwise) to the PVSA.


What you say might be true.

But there is also an untapped market out there of people who have never booked a cruise and not interested in Canada, Mexico or Bahamas. 
I think every one knows someone who is afraid to leave the town or state they live in, so it stands to reason the same would apply to leaving the country.  
Or for a short window people might say “I feel safer with the “USA only” cruise.”  We won’t get stuck in a foreign country if we are quarantined. And we could be closer to contact our family and personal doctors if something went wrong. Thereby leaving us with easier way to get medications, or send us underwear or a bigger pair of pants because we ate too many times at the buffet earlier in the week.  
I think the temporary benefits could be so helpful to the industry. Think of the sick(non-contagious) people that would like to take a cruise with family but wouldn’t be able to travel out of the country safely.
There’s got to be at least 15 more reasons besides the ones I have listed that would be helpful to have that closed loop US to US.
But the main point here is, now would be a great opportunity to challenge/amend that law and open the door to new possibilities.


----------



## CarolynU

So if your cruise is booked through a travel agent (Dreams) can you as an individual make the changes or do you have to work through your TA does anyone know?


----------



## John VN

CarolynU said:


> So if your cruise is booked through a travel agent (Dreams) can you as an individual make the changes or do you have to work through your TA does anyone know?





brentm77 said:


> I have been in communication with *someone very senior at DCL. He expects an announcement tomorrow regarding upcoming cruises and some "options" for customers.* He did not think it would cover our Greek cruises yet, but I had a chance to explain why it would be beneficial to extend the cancelation deadline in April if things haven't improved. I think my conversation will make a difference. He understands the importance of protecting the brand name. I was actually very impressed. We will see tomorrow.



Just waiting to hear/read. Pretty sure the situation will have to remain "fluid" until things are under control.


----------



## ivanp91

JM_97 said:


> Is there a chance they are going to cancel some of the Med/Europe cruises on the Disney Magic? Or maybe give guests the option to cancel their trip or move to a different sailing without some kind of fee?



I imagine the latter would be most likely. Earlier today, Carnival and Princess began offering customers on their Australia-based cruises departing from now through May 31 the option to either reschedule or cancel their cruise without penalty. Those who choose to stay on their booked cruise will receive onboard credit, which I would imagine is a bit of a goodwill gesture as it is likely there will be missed ports and itinerary changes - many ports in the Pacific have closed to cruise ships. I have a cruise that falls under this temporary policy, the amount of OBC being offered is incentive enough for me to keep my booking.

I can imagine Disney doing something similar, but probably not identical - part of me has a hard time seeing Disney being willing to offer OBC, or at least as much as Carnival Corp is offering.


----------



## Rob1872

CarolynU said:


> So if your cruise is booked through a travel agent (Dreams) can you as an individual make the changes or do you have to work through your TA?


If you are changing a booking you always have to go through the TA; it is the (very) rare instances like this where I don't control my own booking that keeps me from using a TA to get their onboard credit.  I'm too much of a control freak to not be able to make changes myself.


----------



## CarolynU

Rob1872 said:


> If you are changing a booking you always have to go through the TA; it is the (very) rare instances like this where I don't control my own booking that keeps me from using a TA to get their onboard credit.  I'm too much of a control freak to not be able to make changes myself.


Well I’m guessing that Dreams must also be aware of this announcement and will be on the ball.
Our cruise embarks Barcelona and debarks Rome so if they just amended the debark port I’d still take the cruise and change flights. But it’s not that simple for DCL to do that of course because of all their new passengers embarking in Rome. 
It must be a logistical nightmare.


----------



## dclpluto

CarolynU said:


> So if your cruise is booked through a travel agent (Dreams) can you as an individual make the changes or do you have to work through your TA does anyone know?



booking through a travel agent you gave up control.Your travel agent will have to make the changes for you.


----------



## Lisa F

Snowwhyt said:


> What you say might be true.
> 
> But there is also an untapped market out there of people who have never booked a cruise and not interested in Canada, Mexico or Bahamas.
> I think every one knows someone who is afraid to leave the town or state they live in, so it stands to reason the same would apply to leaving the country.
> Or for a short window people might say “I feel safer with the “USA only” cruise.”  We won’t get stuck in a foreign country if we are quarantined. And we could be closer to contact our family and personal doctors if something went wrong. Thereby leaving us with easier way to get medications, or send us underwear or a bigger pair of pants because we ate too many times at the buffet earlier in the week.
> I think the temporary benefits could be so helpful to the industry. Think of the sick(non-contagious) people that would like to take a cruise with family but wouldn’t be able to travel out of the country safely.
> There’s got to be at least 15 more reasons besides the ones I have listed that would be helpful to have that closed loop US to US.
> But the main point here is, now would be a great opportunity to challenge/amend that law and open the door to new possibilities.


No one is going to say any of that. California is a hot spot for the virus right now. Only reason we don't know more numbers is that the government is refusing to allow testing on anyone not exhibiting extremely severe symptoms.

Someone with a phobia about leaving the country is not going to get on a ship under the current circumstances no matter how good the deal.


----------



## KMack

I would be more concerned about the cruises going out in coming weeks , than the summer cruises. I am supposed to get on the Wonder for the WBPC today and am concerned about our docking in San Diego in 2 weeks.


----------



## CarolynU

KMack said:


> I would be more concerned about the cruises going out in coming weeks , than the summer cruises. I am supposed to get on the Wonder for the WBPC today and am concerned about our docking in San Diego in 2 weeks.


Yes that’s the thing. Cases are low some places and super high others then different countries that were low see their cases rising whilst the high areas are stabilising. 
Could well be that June cruises are still being monitored rather than amended at this stage.


----------



## Karin1984

Lisa F said:


> No one is going to say any of that. California is a hot spot for the virus right now. Only reason we don't know more numbers is that the government is refusing to allow testing on anyone not exhibiting extremely severe symptoms.
> 
> Someone with a phobia about leaving the country is not going to get on a ship under the current circumstances no matter how good the deal.


No, but those who want to cruise but cannot afford DCL's normal prices can replace those who decided to cancel. If the price is right.


----------



## qbnole

brentm77 said:


> An announcement is coming out from DCL sometime tomorrow regarding changes and options for cruises over the next few months. It won't touch the early summer cruises yet, but they will address those as needed depending on how things develop. Let's hope the announcement is a win win for everyone.


Where are you getting this info from?


----------



## Lisa F

Karin1984 said:


> No, but those who want to cruise but cannot afford DCL's normal prices can replace those who decided to cancel. If the price is right.


at what price people people will decide to risk exposure is a whole other discussion.

I do not think allowing cruise ships to go into only US ports will solve any problems (which is what I was reacting to.)  First of all, if you are trying to contain a virus in CA, having a ship bringing people from port to port to port all up the coast seems completely moronic.

Secondly someone who has a level of paranoia making them afraid to leave the US is not going to get on a cruise ship under the current circumstances - it's not paranoia about the same thing but someone who is afraid to leave the country already has a high level of irrational fear, they are not going to be the ones who are going to say "oh well let's give it a try and hope for the best."

Agree that there will be some stellar bargains for people who have a higher tolerance to risk - especially people in their 20's and 30's who don't live with older people - who may not be able to afford a cruise and are at the lowest risk for transmission of the virus and also have far less of a sense of mortality than people in middle age or older. 

But I don't think suspending the closed loop rules and just sailing around the US is going to make a cruise any more appealing to anyone under the current circumstances and in fact it may hasten transmission of the virus here in the US which is not something the government is going to be inclined to do.


----------



## Lisa F

CarolynU said:


> Yes that’s the thing. Cases are low some places and super high others then different countries that were low see their cases rising whilst the high areas are stabilising.
> Could well be that June cruises are still being monitored rather than amended at this stage.


It's true - it seems like China may be on the downside of this thing having contained it mostly to Wuhan (in their own country, they obviously can't control what other countries do and obviously it got out of china) and the number of new cases is dropping... the mortality rate outside of Wuhan where they have the facilities to deal with complications is more like 0.7% per a recent WHO document.  by June China may be the safest place to be.


----------



## Numtini

LoLWuT? The problem isn't where the ship goes, it's that cruises inherently create an environment that fosters infections.


----------



## aggiedog

After that second Princess ship being quarantined, off the coast of San Francisco even, I think a quarantined DCL ship would be a PR nightmare.  Several companies are now offering temporary offers to move/cancel trips.


----------



## monkeydawn

Lisa F said:


> No one is going to say any of that. California is a hot spot for the virus right now. Only reason we don't know more numbers is that the government is refusing to allow testing on anyone not exhibiting extremely severe symptoms.
> 
> Someone with a phobia about leaving the country is not going to get on a ship under the current circumstances no matter how good the deal.


I 100% agree about current circumstances although this may be a way to get people on the ship that are still wary after the danger has passed.  Maybe a way to jump start the industry again assuming this gets very bad before it gets better.  And, also assuming, that the lines can weather the "very bad".


----------



## Lisa F

monkeydawn said:


> I 100% agree about current circumstances although this may be a way to get people on the ship that are still wary after the danger has passed.  Maybe a way to jump start the industry again assuming this gets very bad before it gets better.  And, also assuming, that the lines can weather the "very bad".


yeah I have been wondering how many hits princess in particular can take and whether they will still be standing after all of this.

I think Disney has deep pockets and a small fleet to weather the storm but... we'll see.

I still think the people most averse to risk are not going to be the first to cruise again once this has passed... it will be the people least averse to risk.

I was in my 20's for 9/11 and we took advantage of some amazing travel bargains after - including two disney cruises - the first was I think $799 or $999 for two in an inside room for a 7-night cruise January 2002 and then you got a voucher for a $99pp 3 day cruise in the same category during the following Hurricane season. That is part of the reason I am CC gold at this point, we did both. I think I paid less for my first 5 disney cruises in TOTAL before 2005 than I did for my last single disney 7 night cruise.  Also stayed at the Willard hotel in DC for 4th of july 2002 for $100 a night and it included free room service breakfast including gratuity, which came out to about $75 of that when all was said and done.

Now that I'm a parent of a kid on the spectrum with major financial obligations, my tolerance for risk has gone way down.


----------



## hnthomps

Lisa F said:


> at what price people people will decide to risk exposure is a whole other discussion.
> 
> I do not think allowing cruise ships to go into only US ports will solve any problems (which is what I was reacting to.)  First of all, if you are trying to contain a virus in CA, having a ship bringing people from port to port to port all up the coast seems completely moronic.
> 
> Secondly someone who has a level of paranoia making them afraid to leave the US is not going to get on a cruise ship under the current circumstances - it's not paranoia about the same thing but someone who is afraid to leave the country already has a high level of irrational fear, they are not going to be the ones who are going to say "oh well let's give it a try and hope for the best."
> 
> Agree that there will be some stellar bargains for people who have a higher tolerance to risk - especially people in their 20's and 30's who don't live with older people - who may not be able to afford a cruise and are at the lowest risk for transmission of the virus and also have far less of a sense of mortality than people in middle age or older.
> 
> But I don't think suspending the closed loop rules and just sailing around the US is going to make a cruise any more appealing to anyone under the current circumstances and in fact it may hasten transmission of the virus here in the US which is not something the government is going to be inclined to do.


Your point about young people and risk tolerance is a great one - I took my first cruise at age 23...during the SARS epidemic. I believe the fare for two of us was $500 for a 4 night Caribbean cruise on NCL.
It wasn’t crowded and there were signs everywhere about infection risk. Didn’t bother us at all!!


----------



## Lisa F

hnthomps said:


> Your point about young people and risk tolerance is a great one - I took my first cruise at age 23...during the SARS epidemic. I believe the fare for two of us was $500 for a 4 night Caribbean cruise on NCL.
> It wasn’t crowded and there were signs everywhere about infection risk. Didn’t bother us at all!!



Well there is perceived risk and also real risk.  Real risk is very low to young people relative to older people, but also young people don't worry about that stuff (as they shouldn't.)  Also the consequences of getting quarantined are generally much lower - I mean some young people have kids/families but for most of them the risks of 2 weeks of quarantine have far less of a cascade effect than someone who has kids, might be taking care of parents in the highest risk group, has a mortgage etc.


----------



## MarkLT1

Lisa F said:


> Well there is perceived risk and also real risk.  Real risk is very low to young people relative to older people, but also young people don't worry about that stuff (as they shouldn't.)  Also the consequences of getting quarantined are generally much lower - I mean some young people have kids/families but for most of them the risks of 2 weeks of quarantine have far less of a cascade effect than someone who has kids, might be taking care of parents in the highest risk group, has a mortgage etc.



That is exactly the calculus we are doing as a family right now.  We get to pick how much we want to worry about each risk.  My wife *just* started a new job, so being stuck in quarantine would be a bad thing.  Kids missing 3 weeks of school, also would be bad (Though they are in grade school so it wouldn't be the end of the world).  I work from home, and so if I have my laptop with me, it would be NBD to get stuck for another couple of weeks.

Then we have my parents, both of which (but especially my dad) are at heightened risk of this thing.

That last one pretty much overrules everything, and we've essentially told my parents "We will do whatever you are comfortable with."  So far they don't want to cancel.  It would definitely be nice if this rumor of DCL allowing later cancellations/re-bookings comes true, as it would at least give us some more palatable options.


----------



## Lisa F

MarkLT1 said:


> That is exactly the calculus we are doing as a family right now.  We get to pick how much we want to worry about each risk.  My wife *just* started a new job, so being stuck in quarantine would be a bad thing.  Kids missing 3 weeks of school, also would be bad (Though they are in grade school so it wouldn't be the end of the world).  I work from home, and so if I have my laptop with me, it would be NBD to get stuck for another couple of weeks.
> 
> Then we have my parents, both of which (but especially my dad) are at heightened risk of this thing.
> 
> That last one pretty much overrules everything, and we've essentially told my parents "We will do whatever you are comfortable with."  So far they don't want to cancel.  It would definitely be nice if this rumor of DCL allowing later cancellations/re-bookings comes true, as it would at least give us some more palatable options.



yeah I am keeping my fingers crossed. I am glad I took my cruise when I did as things had not heated up too much because I'd be right there stressing along with you right now and I really feel for anyone in this position right now. I can work from home (not 100% effectively but close enough that it would be better than nothing, and I have support people I could rely on more heavily than I typically do if I need to) and I did take my work laptop on vacation with me even though that is something I NEVER do because of how badly I need the break. It was inexpensive insurance against a worst case scenario.

But most people in my fb group came off of the cruise with some kind of crud.  Influenza A was going around (some people ended up quarantined on the ship) and kiddo and I came home with colds.  Don't think those colds did not come with a ton more anxiety and I was so glad to finally find a specific list of symptoms to COVID19 - we had no fever or cough, just stuffy/runny nose and a little bit of sore throat overnight from the drip (that went away during the day) and I had one day of fatigue.  But no cough, no fever etc. so I'm guessing it is just a run of the mill cold and I'm glad to have not caught the much worse stuff that was going around.  But don't think it didn't occur to me to worry - I live on Martha's Vineyard and my boyfriend lives with me but works and spends significant time on the cape staying with his parents in their 80's - his father has the triple play of diabetes, heart issues and hypertension (all mildish and all under control with medication.)   I just hope everyone posting here gets some kind of satisfactory resolution where they feel like they can make the choices they feel the most comfortable with rather than looking at losing so much money.  Isn't that our healthcare system in a nutshell though? People make decisions about health vs. cost every day.


----------



## Dreams&wishes

There is currently a quarantined cruise ship in Naples with cases on board.


----------



## kkayluvsdis

Did you see that Royal Caribbean is going to start requiring temperature screenings prior to boarding?

https://www.royalcaribbeanblog.com/...perature-screenings-screen-coronavirus-guests


----------



## brentm77

qbnole said:


> Where are you getting this info from?



Directly from the top of the company. I happened to be in an unusual situation to have a short conversation.


----------



## Niclovesdisney

Dreams&wishes said:


> There is currently a quarantined cruise ship in Naples with cases on board.


Which cruise ship is it please?


----------



## Dreams&wishes

Niclovesdisney said:


> Which cruise ship is it please?



https://www.ilmattino.it/pay/edicola/coronavirus_a_napoli-5093250.htmlGnv. There are two actually one in Naples and one in genoa. Basically the found out too late that a passenger from Tunisi who had already desenbarked ahas the virus. Some of the staff from ship 1 had already moved to ship two so although the passengers have left and have been asked to self quarantine the staff is still on board of these two ships in quarantine.


----------



## galaxygirl76

I read there's a cruise ship on the Nile with 12 asymptomatic cases on board.


----------



## pezgirlroy

MarkLT1 said:


> That is exactly the calculus we are doing as a family right now.  We get to pick how much we want to worry about each risk.  My wife *just* started a new job, so being stuck in quarantine would be a bad thing.  Kids missing 3 weeks of school, also would be bad (Though they are in grade school so it wouldn't be the end of the world).  I work from home, and so if I have my laptop with me, it would be NBD to get stuck for another couple of weeks.
> 
> Then we have my parents, both of which (but especially my dad) are at heightened risk of this thing.
> 
> That last one pretty much overrules everything, and we've essentially told my parents "We will do whatever you are comfortable with."  So far they don't want to cancel.  It would definitely be nice if this rumor of DCL allowing later cancellations/re-bookings comes true, as it would at least give us some more palatable options.


This is basically the exact situation we are in for our cruise at the end of April.  I am letting my parents call the shots on this (both in mid 70s but healthy).  My dad has said he has a date with Minnie mouse he plans on keeping. So we shall see.


----------



## cruisehopeful

Connie318 said:


> I've got 19 days left until the cruise (sailing to Cabo from San Diego). I purchased the insurance but it still confuses me on what it covers even after I read the documents. I figure it is too late to cancel and get a full refund correct? I am just going to bring lots of hand sanitizer, medicine, etc and hope for the best!!!


If you bought cancel for any reason insurance, you can cancel, but know what you are doing as many of those policies will only give you a percentage back. You can always call the insurance company with a list of specific questions to make sure you know what you are doing. Insurance doesn't cover fear of what may happen, only what has already happened. If you or another member in your group gets sick with anything before the cruise and your doctor fills out the form that says you cannot travel due to illness, you'll get a refund, eventually. You always need to do a lot of paperwork and jump through hoops, but the insurance will eventually pay.


----------



## Gentry2004

freshmanjs said:


> We cancelled our March 7 Fantasy sailing and rebooked for December 19. They charged us $300/person plus the difference in cruise price. The cancellation period resets, so we can cancel prior to our new PIF date. We are relieved not to be going this weekend.



Do you know which cruises this applies to? Anyone PIF?


----------



## cruisehopeful

If it ends up being the $300/pp fee for rescheduling, I don't think that will be worth it for us since we are only doing a 2 nighter. The cost is already ridiculous. Adding another $600. is deal breaker. I'd be better off taking a full loss.


----------



## cruisehopeful

freshmanjs said:


> We cancelled our March 7 Fantasy sailing and rebooked for December 19. They charged us $300/person plus the difference in cruise price. The cancellation period resets, so we can cancel prior to our new PIF date. We are relieved not to be going this weekend.


Are you saying that you can cancel this new cruise and get all your money back?


----------



## gotomu212

Sakura1017 said:


> I don't think rebooking is gonna solve the issue. We don't know how long this virus is gonna spread. If you rebook and in a year it's still an issue they are unlikely gonna offer another rebooking.
> 
> If you haven't paid in full yet, the best thing you can do is to purchase trip insurance that includes cancel for any reason and not on Disney's plan.
> 
> If you already paid in full, it's gonna be a gamble. Disney will probably not cancel until the very last minute. Therefore its in your best interest to think about family, work, etc. If you go just take precautionary measures and wash hands. If you are concerned about anything best thing to do is cancel asap to get part of your deposit back.
> 
> As much as I want Disney to initiate and take our concerns and extend either paid in full or they issue a full refund  you have to think of worse case scenario. From past posts from others regarding other scenarios, ie norovirus or hurricanes, it really was a last minute call in terms of what they will do.



Assuming the normal cancellation rights applied to your rebooking date this would help people like me immensely. The thing I lack now is solid information because the situation is so new and changing by the hour. Having a PIF date in 3 days means I have to make a decision to cancel now and get a refund OR roll the dice and hand over $10k that will be subject to cancellation penalties. If my PIF date changed and I had another 30 days to make a decision or could rebook to a later cruise and wait months before PIF for that one, I personally would feel comfortable parking my money with the cruise lines. It’s the giving up a huge sum of a money now without knowing if we can cruise in 3 months and potentially losing all of it that has me needing to cancel (and if it all blows over I could do a last minute rebook).


----------



## Gentry2004

gotomu212 said:


> Assuming the normal cancellation rights applied to your rebooking date this would help people like me immensely. The thing I lack now is solid information because the situation is so new and changing by the hour. Having a PIF date in 3 days means I have to make a decision to cancel now and get a refund OR roll the dice and hand over $10k that will be subject to cancellation penalties. If my PIF date changed and I had another 30 days to make a decision or could rebook to a later cruise and wait months before PIF for that one, I personally would feel comfortable parking my money with the cruise lines. It’s the giving up a huge sum of a money now without knowing if we can cruise in 3 months and potentially losing all of it that has me needing to cancel (and if it all blows over I could do a last minute rebook).



You are so lucky you are not PIF. Cancel and take the cash. You can always rebook later.


----------



## qbnole

sorry, new cruiser here what is "PIF" ?


----------



## lorimay

qbnole said:


> sorry, new cruiser here what is "PIF" ?



Paid in full


----------



## PsylockeSmythe

qbnole said:


> sorry, new cruiser here what is "PIF" ?


it is the Paid in Full date. 

Psy


----------



## MarkLT1

qbnole said:


> sorry, new cruiser here what is "PIF" ?


Paid In Full date (The point at which cancellation penalties start to matter significantly)


----------



## qbnole

my cruise is on the 14th, guess at this point i cant rebook without paying $300 per person?


----------



## freshmanjs

Gentry2004 said:


> Do you know which cruises this applies to? Anyone PIF?



I don't know the answer to this



cruisehopeful said:


> Are you saying that you can cancel this new cruise and get all your money back?



They allowed me to use 100% of our pif money towards the future cruise after paying a fee of $300/person. If I cancel the new cruise, the standard cancellation policy applies, which means if I cancel it today, I would receive everything back except whatever the deposit amount is.


----------



## Gentry2004

freshmanjs said:


> I don't know the answer to this
> 
> 
> 
> They allowed me to use 100% of our pif money towards the future cruise after paying a fee of $300/person. If I cancel the new cruise, the standard cancellation policy applies, which means if I cancel it today, I would receive everything back except whatever the deposit amount is.



When is your new cruise? Less than 90 days out? Why would you lose your deposit?


----------



## Geomom

tokyodisneydad said:


> We were offered rebooking at no cost to rebook, but if our new cruise was more expensive ( it was) we had to pay the difference.  I was overall ok with what was being offered. We did lose a bit of money when we canceled flights and hotel, but it was only the initial cost of insurance. It could have been much worse. The one slight disappointment at the time was Disney not offering anything to offset not allowing us to board for example OBC. Even a small gesture of good will... say 25$ per person would have offset some harsh feelings. Then again with things getting worse, I’m just satisfied with what I did get.


Sorry you're not able to go this April, but glad Disney was able to offer you an option you were ok with.  DD15's trip to Japan has been pushed out to April 2021--too many freaked parents (not us--other than worrying she'd be quarantined at some point).  The travel company won't refund the money, but allowed the trip to be moved to next year and the cost will remain the same...so she's fully paid up for a trip for next April.  I was scrambling yesterday to get her added to the Disney World trip for DH and I, luckily 1 seat opened up on our flights (at a crazy cost, but could be worse), and was able to add her to all but 1 FP.  We rearranged some dining reservations with her input.  DD's birthday is during the trip.  Also 1 event is sold out that DH and I have tix to, so she'll likely miss that unless 1 tix becomes available.  Overall better than I expected though...and maybe  next April we'll get our 'alone' trip.


----------



## o&smom

Just to lighten things up a little...we are leaving for the port to board the Wonder in New Orleans for the WBPC cruise.    Let’s hope for none of this!


----------



## freshmanjs

Gentry2004 said:


> When is your new cruise? Less than 90 days out? Why would you lose your deposit?



It's in December. You are right, I wouldn't lose the deposit until we are within 120 days (since it is a 7 night cruise).


----------



## CarnotaurDad

$300/pp is a bit high.  $300/per reservation would be much more reasonable, IMHO.


----------



## MarkLT1

o&smom said:


> Just to lighten things up a little...we are leaving for the port to board the Wonder in New Orleans for the WBPC cruise.    Let’s hope for none of this!



Sending anti-virus vibes your way!  Have a great cruise!


----------



## allashore

o&smom said:


> Just to lighten things up a little...we are leaving for the port to board the Wonder in New Orleans for the WBPC cruise.    Let’s hope for none of this!


Hope all goes well and enjoy!   If you have time please post updates such as screenings?  are people still serving themselves in cabanas?  if any ports change?  how full is the ship?   etc


----------



## Gentry2004

CarnotaurDad said:


> $300/pp is a bit high.  $300/per reservation would be much more reasonable, IMHO.



Agree. My deposit was only $500ish.


----------



## smmco

I hope this is not my experience at Sams Club today. People are nuts.


----------



## Trera

be interested to see what they come up with. I wouldnt count on it being anything that will make everyone happy


----------



## monkeydawn

smmco said:


> I hope this is not my experience at Sams Club today. People are nuts.


That looks like a regular changeover Saturday at the local Costco.  LOL


----------



## sethschroeder

Gentry2004 said:


> There is no way they are going to leave healthy people on board for very long. They saw how that turned out, and doing that again, now knowing the result, would expose them legally. Yes, they have the legal authority to quarantine, but not in a way that has been proven to be unsafe.



Well its not their choice. The US government would have final say and you can't sue the government over putting you in quarantine if there is positive cornavirus tests on the ship.



xavier2001 said:


> I think it’s too soon to make changes abs if it’s still bad in May Disney will do the right thing.
> 
> I get people are anxious about the uncertainty but not much DCL can do at this point. If they start canceling at it all blows over there will be bad press too. They are stuck between a rock and a hard place. I’m just going to wait it out and see.



I mean they are not though. It is not blowing over in the next couple weeks so they can easily cancel lets say 14-21 days out without pretty zero bad press. If anything Disney would absolutely be applauded for putting guest safety above profits.



Lisa F said:


> not related to the cruise directly but I found this earlier - it is a summary of a WHO report written after they sent 25 international experts to China and has a lot of information about the virus and includes a list of symptoms (which I haven't really seen anywhere other than "flu-like"), and a ton of statistics about spread rate and fatality rate broken down by age and what is going on there now - there is a link to the full WHO report if you want to read it.
> 
> People are throwing around a LOT of numbers here... I thought I'd post some gathered by the experts.
> 
> 
> The WHO sent 25 international experts to China and here are their main findings after 9 days from
> China_Flu



If you are looking to stay on top of the latest numbers:
https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/
Flu Rates:
https://www.cdc.gov/flu/about/burden/2018-2019.html
As an example for the 2018-19 flu season:

AgeFlu Mortality %COVID-19 Morality %0-40.007%0%5-170.002%0% (5-9) / 0.2% (10-17)18-490.02%0.2% (18-39) / 0.4% (40-49)50-640.06%1.3% (50-59) / 3.6% (60-64)65+0.83%3.6% (65-69) / 8% (70-79) / 14.8% (80+)All Ages0.09%3.4%


----------



## Trera

smmco said:


> I hope this is not my experience at Sams Club today. People are nuts.


mine looked kind of like this the other day. All the water and paper products all gone


----------



## sethschroeder

Hoping everyone stays healthy out there and if you go on a cruise in the coming weeks that you avoid any mention of quarantine even.


----------



## Naeher

*Beginning Friday, March 6, all guests and crew members will have their temperature checked by a nurse with a no touch thermometer prior to boarding. Additional medical screening will be required for anyone with a temperature of 100.4º F or greater, and they along with their travel party may be unable to sail. *
*Finally, guests scheduled to sail between now and May 31, 2020, can now change their reservation up until the day before embarkation and receive a 100% cruise credit to be used for a future sailing within 12 months of their original sail date. You can make this change by calling 1-866-325-2112. The credit is non-refundable and standard prevailing rates will apply*.


----------



## Naeher

*Beginning Friday, March 6, all guests and crew members will have their temperature checked by a nurse with a no touch thermometer prior to boarding. Additional medical screening will be required for anyone with a temperature of 100.4º F or greater, and they along with their travel party may be unable to sail. *
*Finally, guests scheduled to sail between now and May 31, 2020, can now change their reservation up until the day before embarkation and receive a 100% cruise credit to be used for a future sailing within 12 months of their original sail date. You can make this change by calling 1-866-325-2112. The credit is non-refundable and standard prevailing rates will apply*.


----------



## Niclovesdisney

Naeher said:


> *Beginning Friday, March 6, all guests and crew members will have their temperature checked by a nurse with a no touch thermometer prior to boarding. Additional medical screening will be required for anyone with a temperature of 100.4º F or greater, and they along with their travel party may be unable to sail. *
> *Finally, guests scheduled to sail between now and May 31, 2020, can now change their reservation up until the day before embarkation and receive a 100% cruise credit to be used for a future sailing within 12 months of their original sail date. You can make this change by calling 1-866-325-2112. The credit is non-refundable and standard prevailing rates will apply*.


At last!!! Where did you get the info please?


----------



## mousefan73

We are on the Hawaiian sailing on 29 April and I’m really wondering what’s going to happen here. My main concern is that we have 5 sea days b2b.  I can see a cruise line not risking having elderly people( you seem to actually need treatment with this virus) on the ship with limited access and space.   The past few weeks has just been a mental nightmare for me as I am really looking forward to this.  It’s not the cruise money and the fact that will be missing a vacation that hurts - it’s just the community we have built in FB the past two years , the amount of time and love I put into my FE gifts. If Disney does cancel and we get the refund we will still be out about a grand For other spent expenses which is not too bad.


----------



## Naeher

Scott just updated his site. There is some more info, but these were the main points.


----------



## disneyholic family

Naeher said:


> *Beginning Friday, March 6, all guests and crew members will have their temperature checked by a nurse with a no touch thermometer prior to boarding. Additional medical screening will be required for anyone with a temperature of 100.4º F or greater, and they along with their travel party may be unable to sail. *
> *Finally, guests scheduled to sail between now and May 31, 2020, can now change their reservation up until the day before embarkation and receive a 100% cruise credit to be used for a future sailing within 12 months of their original sail date. You can make this change by calling 1-866-325-2112. The credit is non-refundable and standard prevailing rates will apply*.



wow! that's a major shift in their policy

.


----------



## mousefan73

Naeher said:


> *Beginning Friday, March 6, all guests and crew members will have their temperature checked by a nurse with a no touch thermometer prior to boarding. Additional medical screening will be required for anyone with a temperature of 100.4º F or greater, and they along with their travel party may be unable to sail. *
> *Finally, guests scheduled to sail between now and May 31, 2020, can now change their reservation up until the day before embarkation and receive a 100% cruise credit to be used for a future sailing within 12 months of their original sail date. You can make this change by calling 1-866-325-2112. The credit is non-refundable and standard prevailing rates will apply*.


That is awesome!!!!! We are on the Hawaiian cruise and oh my God I could cry right now as we will still go if we are healthy and flights are operating. But this gives us the flexibility to just wait out the time until 29 April


----------



## pezgirlroy

Naeher said:


> *Beginning Friday, March 6, all guests and crew members will have their temperature checked by a nurse with a no touch thermometer prior to boarding. Additional medical screening will be required for anyone with a temperature of 100.4º F or greater, and they along with their travel party may be unable to sail. *
> *Finally, guests scheduled to sail between now and May 31, 2020, can now change their reservation up until the day before embarkation and receive a 100% cruise credit to be used for a future sailing within 12 months of their original sail date. You can make this change by calling 1-866-325-2112. The credit is non-refundable and standard prevailing rates will apply*.


I will just say this makes me love DCL even more (I know other lines are doing similar things).  I have said it a few times but we are embarking on April 25th. This gives us a really nice amount of leeway to just see what happens.


----------



## justafigment27

Pretty useless for us.  I was hoping for something along the lines of Carnival with an incentive for keeping the cruise or a no penalty cancellation option for upcoming cruises. Even extending the credit for 24 months instead of 12 would have been useful. The only sail date that works for us is in the next 12 months is the 12/28/20 Dream. The price is almost double what we paid for the same cruise that leaves in 3 weeks, so we would come out ahead financially to just cancel now and take the 75% penalty.


----------



## xiphoid76

I was hoping for an On Board Credit like Carnival was giving their passengers who decide to stay on their cruise...that would be nice as well.  But at least if we go, we can enjoy a pretty empty cruise ship!  We have back to back May 8 and 11th on the Dream - I imagine lots of cancellations!


----------



## T & R

Naeher said:


> *Beginning Friday, March 6, all guests and crew members will have their temperature checked by a nurse with a no touch thermometer prior to boarding. Additional medical screening will be required for anyone with a temperature of 100.4º F or greater, and they along with their travel party may be unable to sail. *
> *Finally, guests scheduled to sail between now and May 31, 2020, can now change their reservation up until the day before embarkation and receive a 100% cruise credit to be used for a future sailing within 12 months of their original sail date. You can make this change by calling 1-866-325-2112. The credit is non-refundable and standard prevailing rates will apply*.



Where's this info coming from? I haven't received an e-mail nor have seen it on the DCL website.


----------



## chanster

Naeher said:


> Scott just updated his site. There is some more info, but these were the main points.


Who is Scott ? Can you please post a link to the source ? Thanks !


----------



## mousefan73

T & R said:


> Where's this info coming from? I haven't received an e-mail nor have seen it on the DCL website.


Agents just got it


----------



## AmishGuy91

So what happens if you do have a fever and are denied boarding?  Do you get the credit or just out of luck?


----------



## Quellman

T & R said:


> Where's this info coming from? I haven't received an e-mail nor have seen it on the DCL website.


Often DCL will notify travel agents first so that they have a chance to prepare themselves for response before just tossing it up on their website all surprise! like.   Many people are travel agents and Scott at DCLBlog often gets these messages passed to him.  You can read the whole release on his site currently.


----------



## Naeher

chanster said:


> Who is Scott ? Can you please post a link to the source ? Thanks !


https://disneycruiselineblog.com/20...t-embarkation-to-coronavirus-threat-covid-19/


----------



## TortoiseTaughtUs

accidental post


----------



## NKHarris329

We sail in late June and I'm a bit disappointed that the cutoff is May 31.   With our PIF date quickly approaching I think we really do have to consider if canceling is our best option with a potential rebook closer to the actual date if the situation is more predictable.


----------



## Gentry2004

If we pick a cheaper cruise, does anyone think they will give the balance as OBC or are we just out the difference? I'm really loathe to pay MORE for a cruise, especially since we don't know how bad COVID-19 could be in the future.


----------



## AmishGuy91

Gentry2004 said:


> If we pick a cheaper cruise, does anyone think they will give the balance as OBC or are we just out the difference? I'm really loathe to pay MORE for a cruise, especially since we don't know how bad COVID-19 could be in the future.



Just book two cruises


----------



## PsylockeSmythe

My guess is that you are SOL on the difference.  They are saying that the credit is only good for 12 months and is none refundable, so I can't see them giving any of it back.

Psy


----------



## AmishGuy91

NKHarris329 said:


> We sail in late June and I'm a bit disappointed that the cutoff is May 31.   With our PIF date quickly approaching I think we really do have to consider if canceling is our best option with a potential rebook closer to the actual date if the situation is more predictable.



Three months is plenty generous.  If Coronovirus continues to be a concern, they'll certainly adjust the date as needed.


----------



## Gentry2004

PsylockeSmythe said:


> My guess is that you are SOL on the difference.  They are saying that the credit is only good for 12 months and is none refundable, so I can't see them giving any of it back.
> 
> Psy



Not giving it back. Say my credit is $5600 and I rebook for a $5200 cruise. Can I have a $400 OBC?


----------



## lorimay

This is great news, for everyone,I'm concerned about getting home after cruise. We debark in Barcelona and were planning to fly to Italy for 5 days before we came home. So I have to see what will happen with flights from Italy.
Flight paid for already.


----------



## Trera

Naeher said:


> *Beginning Friday, March 6, all guests and crew members will have their temperature checked by a nurse with a no touch thermometer prior to boarding. Additional medical screening will be required for anyone with a temperature of 100.4º F or greater, and they along with their travel party may be unable to sail. *
> *Finally, guests scheduled to sail between now and May 31, 2020, can now change their reservation up until the day before embarkation and receive a 100% cruise credit to be used for a future sailing within 12 months of their original sail date. You can make this change by calling 1-866-325-2112. The credit is non-refundable and standard prevailing rates will apply*.


I am guessing you dont get your cruise credit if they determine at the Port you are unable to sail


----------



## Gentry2004

mousefan73 said:


> That is awesome!!!!! We are on the Hawaiian cruise and oh my God I could cry right now as we will still go if we are healthy and flights are operating. But this gives us the flexibility to just wait out the time until 29 April



I think you will have to decide well before April 29 if you want to move your cruise. Carnival for example is making people decide by 3/31. Disney's announcement doesn't say one way or the other.


----------



## Gentry2004

Trera said:


> I am guessing you dont get your cruise credit if they determine at the Port you are unable to sail



I'm guessing not. Also, if you move your cruise and then your original cruise is cancelled/refunded, they are not giving you the option for a refund because you are "rebooked."


----------



## pezgirlroy

Gentry2004 said:


> I think you will have to decide well before April 29 if you want to move your cruise. Carnival for example is making people decide by 3/31. Disney's announcement doesn't say one way or the other.


Unless I am reading it wrong it says up to one day before embarkation.


----------



## PsylockeSmythe

Gentry2004 said:


> Not giving it back. Say my credit is $5600 and I rebook for a $5200 cruise. Can I have a $400 OBC?


I can't say.  I just don't see them doing that, since it says it can be used for a future sailing within 12 months of the original sail date.  Hopefully I'm reading it wrong, but I would not count on them doing that.

Psy


----------



## pezgirlroy

The announcement has gone out to Travel Agents and then will be going out via email today.


----------



## brentm77

NKHarris329 said:


> We sail in late June and I'm a bit disappointed that the cutoff is May 31.   With our PIF date quickly approaching I think we really do have to consider if canceling is our best option with a potential rebook closer to the actual date if the situation is more predictable.



The same very senior DCL person who told me in advance that this announcement was coming today told me things are "fluid" and they will adjust as needed.  He listened to my concern about the June cruises and I am fairly confident we will get the same offer before the upcoming April deadlines if needed.  If I hadn't passed my PIF deadline, I would cancel with the plan to rebook if things improve.  But for those of use who have passed those deadlines, I take comfort in knowing we probably won't need to make the hard decision of crossing the 50% cancellation mark in April unless things hare already drastically improved.


----------



## mousefan73

Gentry2004 said:


> I think you will have to decide well before April 29 if you want to move your cruise. Carnival for example is making people decide by 3/31. Disney's announcement doesn't say one way or the other.


I read it as one day before


----------



## Gentry2004

pezgirlroy said:


> Unless I am reading it wrong it says up to one day before embarkation.



You are right. I missed that part.


----------



## plethera1

smmco said:


> I hope this is not my experience at Sams Club today. People are nuts.



Anyone else see the irony of going to a packed store full of people to prepare for an illness that you get by being exposed to people with the illness.


----------



## TortoiseTaughtUs

mousefan73 said:


> I read it as one day before


That’s correct. 

“ Additionally, guests scheduled to sail between now and May 31, 2020, can now change their reservation up until the day before embarkation and receive a 100% cruise credit to be used for a future sailing within 12 months of their original sail date by calling the telephone number above. The credit is non-refundable and standard prevailing rates will apply.”


----------



## pezgirlroy

plethera1 said:


> Anyone else see the irony of going to a packed store full of people to prepare for an illness that you get by being exposed to people with the illness.


Yep.


----------



## dclpluto

This probably means great news with discounted cruises coming up. Lots of people will cancel. Meaning probably cheap cruises. I mean cheap for DCL.


----------



## gotomu212

RCCL just made a similar announcement. You can cancel up to 2 days before sailing and your fare becomes a cruise credit that has to be used to sail before Dec 31, 2021. Theirs applies to any cruises departing July 31st or earlier.

https://presscenter.rclcorporate.co...Rmi4zR3J2X1ns0VpxShp47ud-RCiW0MkpQ3owYxmKZsAs


----------



## dtrain

You really don't think they'll give people the credit option if they are denied boarding?  That would be brutal.


----------



## Gentry2004

AmishGuy91 said:


> Just book two cruises



Ha, after all this madness I'm lucky to get my DH on the one. He is D.O.N.E.


----------



## Gentry2004

dtrain said:


> You really don't think they'll give people the credit option if they are denied boarding?  That would be brutal.



Who knows for sure? But pre-COVID-19, denied boarding due to illness was not compensated.


----------



## flstatenolefan

So what happens if they increase the prices on all the cruises in the next 12 months?  We have to pay that difference??


----------



## gotomu212

dclpluto said:


> This probably means great news with discounted cruises coming up. Lots of people will cancel. Meaning probably cheap cruises. I mean cheap for DCL.



See I assume this might lead to less discounts. If I can cancel up until the day before the cruise there’s no reason the do it early and inventory will show as lower until right before the cruise.
Plus if prices are discounted I’d assume currently booked passengers would cancel and rebook so I‘d think there’s a real risk in DCL discounting fares right now.  
I could be wrong though (and was kind of counting on a lot of discounts popping up).


----------



## Naeher

brentm77 said:


> The same very senior DCL person who told me in advance that this announcement was coming today told me things are "fluid" and they will adjust as needed.  He listened to my concern about the June cruises and I am fairly confident we will get the same offer before the upcoming April deadlines if needed.  If I hadn't passed my PIF deadline, I would cancel with the plan to rebook if things improve.  But for those of use who have passed those deadlines, I take comfort in knowing we probably won't need to make the hard decision of crossing the 50% cancellation mark in April unless things hare already drastically improved.


If you see the him again, please ask how far out they're likely to make a decision if the magic isn't going to Europe. Also if people do decide to sail, on board credit would be nice!


----------



## Ccll4

flstatenolefan said:


> So what happens if they increase the prices on all the cruises in the next 12 months?  We have to pay that difference??



Yes you have to pay for the difference.


----------



## PsylockeSmythe

flstatenolefan said:


> So what happens if they increase the prices on all the cruises in the next 12 months?  We have to pay that difference??


Yes, you have to pay the difference between the current cruise and the cost of the future cruise.

Psy


----------



## pezgirlroy

gotomu212 said:


> RCCL just made a similar announcement. You can cancel up to 2 days before sailing and your fare becomes a cruise credit that has to be used to sail before Dec 31, 2021. Theirs applies to any cruises departing July 31st or earlier.
> 
> https://presscenter.rclcorporate.co...Rmi4zR3J2X1ns0VpxShp47ud-RCiW0MkpQ3owYxmKZsAs


Of course ours leaves August 2nd.  But that one I am not worried about currently.


----------



## randumb0

My cruise leaves May 2nd and I don't plan on cancelling.


----------



## pezgirlroy

randumb0 said:


> My cruise leaves May 2nd and I don't plan on cancelling.


We are April 25th and probably won't cancel. I do wonder if this will mean a less full ship which would be awesome.


----------



## flstatenolefan

.


----------



## pixarmom

I have been on hold with DCL on and off for three hours to rebook.  At first, the CM didn't have authority to postpone our cruise without the $300pp charge, then he had authorization, and now I've been on hold again forever.  Is anyone getting through?  Maybe it's better for me to hang up and call back.  But if it's going to result in another 3 hours, that would be even more maddening.


----------



## Gentry2004

flstatenolefan said:


> So what happens if they increase the prices on all the cruises in the next 12 months?  We have to pay that difference??



Yes, everything is more expensive by a lot. And if I go to a cheaper week, I'm thinking they won't give me the difference as a shipboard credit. Ugh. This is not really helping.


----------



## Numtini

If you're denied boarding because you're sick, that would invoke insurance if you have it, unlike choosing not to cruise which required "cancel for any reason."


----------



## NokOnHarts

I got through to ask questions. I am booked May 2nd currently. I was told you will pay the difference between cruises to rebook. They are also offering that you can do a "placeholder" of sorts where you don't pick a date, but still have to sail within 12 months of original sail date. I was told if you currently have 10% off on your reservation and/or the $200 OBC they will transfer that to the new reservation. No refunds being offered currently. There is currently no "end date" to this offer (re-book by this date, etc...) but she said if that changes people would be notified. This is what I was told and hoping the agent was correct as I can see people being told different things right now. As of now, we are keeping our reservation, at least $500+ more to book for next year for dates we want. Hard choice.


----------



## girlpenguin

We leave March 16 on the Dream. I think we're just going to plan on going. Fingers crossed none of the kids (or us) come down with a temperature prior to boarding.  A simple ear infection (which always seems to happen when we're on vacation) can cause a fever.


----------



## T & R

gotomu212 said:


> inventory will show as lower until right before the cruise.



This is correct. We are scheduled to go out on the Dream on Monday 03/09. For the 03/09 cruise, over 300 people cancelled yesterday that were booked to be onboard with a large group from a company. When I looked at available staterooms a few mins ago, all those rooms are still showing unavailable even though I know they are in fact cancelled and empty. I thought DCL would be offering last minute discounts to get people on the cruise since about 15% of the cruise cancelled yesterday in one swoop. But appearances are that the cruise is booked up (even though it's very empty) so no discounted rates.


----------



## lanejudy

NokOnHarts said:


> There is currently no "end date" to this offer (re-book by this date, etc...) but she said if that changes people would be notified.


I would say the "end date" as of right now is May 31st:


Naeher said:


> *Finally, guests scheduled to sail between now and May 31, 2020, can now change their reservation up until the day before embarkation and receive a 100% cruise credit to be used for a future sailing within 12 months of their original sail date. You can make this change by calling 1-866-325-2112. The credit is non-refundable and standard prevailing rates will apply*.


----------



## 1supermomsmd

If you originally booked your DCL cruise in this window using a prior aboard booking and thus discount, has anyone heard whether the re-booked cruise will also receive that DCL onboard booking credit?


----------



## NokOnHarts

lanejudy said:


> I would say the "end date" as of right now is May 31st:


Yes, she just mentioned several times that there was currently no end date but things could change? But it's in writing that before May 31st, you have till the day before so I would think they'd have to abide by that?


----------



## lanejudy

1supermomsmd said:


> If you originally booked your DCL cruise in this window using a prior aboard booking and thus discount, has anyone heard whether the re-booked cruise will also receive that DCL onboard booking credit?


A poster on another thread said they confirmed the 10% discount (and OBC if you get that) will carry forward to the new cruise.

Enjoy your cruise!


----------



## Sarah Fallon

While I am happy they are doing the temps before hand and offering options to postpone, my first thought is what about kids that randomly get temps for reasons other than sickness? I have a 9 month old who gets a slight temp if he is teething and not actually sick.


----------



## galaxygirl76

I wish the airlines would be as flexible as the cruise lines are being. We can reschedule for free if we go before may 31st. That's not a time frame that works for us unfortunately.


----------



## Gentry2004

Numtini said:


> If you're denied boarding because you're sick, that would invoke insurance if you have it, unlike choosing not to cruise which required "cancel for any reason."



True. Although my travel insurance said you have to have a diagnosed illness, not just "fever" or "vomiting." Seems like hair splitting but isn't that what insurance does I guess?


----------



## lanejudy

NokOnHarts said:


> Yes, she just mentioned several times that there was currently no end date but things could change? But it's in writing that before May 31st, you have till the day before so I would think they'd have to abide by that?


Yep, I've now read the full announcement and it indicates "up until the day before embarkation."  So depending on your cruise date, you have "until the day before embarkation" to make a change (don't call on embarkation day).  I'm sure the offer will be extended if the situation continues.

Enjoy your cruise!


----------



## lanejudy

Gentry2004 said:


> True. Although my travel insurance said you have to have a diagnosed illness, not just "fever" or "vomiting." Seems like hair splitting but isn't that what insurance does I guess?


You'll want to confirm with your insurance, but I believe "diagnosed illness" means you must see a doctor.  You can't just wake up that morning feeling crappy, roll-over in bed, and expect a refund for canceling.  You'll need a doctor's note indicating you were ill.

Enjoy your cruise!


----------



## mousefan73

Sarah Fallon said:


> While I am happy they are doing the temps before hand and offering options to postpone, my first thought is what about kids that randomly get temps for reasons other than sickness? I have a 9 month old who gets a slight temp if he is teething and not actually sick.


Well unless one has a full blown temperature caused by a virus a simple dosage OTCs takes care of a mild fever, right??


----------



## Coffee66

Gentry2004 said:


> True. Although my travel insurance said you have to have a diagnosed illness, not just "fever" or "vomiting." Seems like hair splitting but isn't that what insurance does I guess?


Even with insurance they the insurance companies will do anything not to pay out. It's sad so many loop holes exist on travel insurance and this is something that should be looked into.


----------



## KevinFL

US considering discouraging some travelers from cruises


----------



## hnthomps

We just got this in an email as well. It's a relief. We aren't planning -as of now - to reschedule, but if our workplaces issue new guidelines, or we assess our risk differently, it's great to know this is out there. And if we do get on board, we'll feel somewhat less anxious, as we know the odds that someone who was showing symptoms (and thus most contagious) was not able to board. Of course, people could still develop symptoms during the (8 night) cruise, but the risk will be at least somewhat mitigated.


----------



## AquaDame

Gentry2004 said:


> True. Although my travel insurance said you have to have a diagnosed illness, not just "fever" or "vomiting." Seems like hair splitting but isn't that what insurance does I guess?





lanejudy said:


> Yep, I've now read the full announcement and it indicates "up until the day before embarkation."  So depending on your cruise date, you have "until the day before embarkation" to make a change (don't call on embarkation day).  I'm sure the offer will be extended if the situation continues.
> 
> Enjoy your cruise!



Given that the doctors offices and hospitals do not want you in their office if you may have corona I imagine you can get a note without having to go confirm it is corona. They can't run the test if you don't go in, so its kind of a catch 22.


----------



## Sarah Fallon

mousefan73 said:


> Well unless one has a full blown temperature caused by a virus a simple dosage OTCs takes care of a mild fever, right??


That is my thought. Not that I would ever cover up a full blown fever/flu/virus but he already has 7 teeth and more coming in soon Im sure. If he gets more right before you better believe he'll be getting a simple dose of Tylenol to help.


----------



## KevinFL

And more info at link below...

The official called the ships "huge incubators" and said older cruise ship passengers could be especially vulnerable.


----------



## n2mm

I’m very relieved with this new dcl information.  Since we aren’t flying that makes it easier on us.  I don’t want to cancel, but if things get out of hand, it’s nice that we can cancel And get a full credit.


----------



## Disney Dad ADL

We booked our cruise through Costco, anyone know if we should call Costco or call the number that was listed on the blog post (*1-866-325-2112* ) if we want to reschedule?


----------



## DisneyPoly

Someone on our cruise group (March 13th) wrote that they contacted DCL and any credit difference in the changed sailing date would be treated as an onboard credit.  Hopefully that is true.


----------



## awilliams4

My opinion, Disney only giving you 12 months to rebook sucks!


----------



## AmishGuy91

awilliams4 said:


> My opinion, Disney only giving you 12 months to rebook sucks!



Can't please everyone all the time.  This policy is more than fair.


----------



## xavier2001

awilliams4 said:


> My opinion, Disney only giving you 12 months to rebook sucks!



 I think they are being very generous in a situation they have little control over. Just goes to show you can never make everyone happy. Don’t kick a gift horse in the mouth.


----------



## CarnotaurDad

Have been on hold for over two hours.  I think everyone is calling in at once.


----------



## Gentry2004

CarnotaurDad said:


> Have been on hold for over two hours.  I think everyone is calling in at once.



What is the rush? You have until day before embarkation.


----------



## wl1117

Sarah Fallon said:


> While I am happy they are doing the temps before hand and offering options to postpone, my first thought is what about kids that randomly get temps for reasons other than sickness? I have a 9 month old who gets a slight temp if he is teething and not actually sick.



The letter (which I received 45 minutes ago) indicates that the fever will draw additional medical screening. So. I'd imagine they would be looking for reasons beyond COVID to account for a fever.


----------



## wilafur

Disney Dad ADL said:


> We booked our cruise through Costco, anyone know if we should call Costco or call the number that was listed on the blog post (*1-866-325-2112* ) if we want to reschedule?



We booked our cruise through a TA and she confirmed that she will need to process the rebooking for us.


----------



## smmco

Gentry2004 said:


> If we pick a cheaper cruise, does anyone think they will give the balance as OBC or are we just out the difference? I'm really loathe to pay MORE for a cruise, especially since we don't know how bad COVID-19 could be in the future.


You’ve wanted to cancel your cruise and you’ve posted numerous times how stressed you are about it. Here your chance to change it. I think this is a generous offer.


----------



## Gentry2004

awilliams4 said:


> My opinion, Disney only giving you 12 months to rebook sucks!



I'm just having sticker shock. We were supposed to go the week before Easter this year, on a 5 night Magic. The same exact cruise the week before Easter NEXT year will be $1200 more ($5600 to $6800.) That is a huge difference. No idea what we will do.


----------



## randumb0

NokOnHarts said:


> I got through to ask questions. I am booked May 2nd currently. I was told you will pay the difference between cruises to rebook. They are also offering that you can do a "placeholder" of sorts where you don't pick a date, but still have to sail within 12 months of original sail date. I was told if you currently have 10% off on your reservation and/or the $200 OBC they will transfer that to the new reservation. No refunds being offered currently. There is currently no "end date" to this offer (re-book by this date, etc...) but she said if that changes people would be notified. This is what I was told and hoping the agent was correct as I can see people being told different things right now. As of now, we are keeping our reservation, at least $500+ more to book for next year for dates we want. Hard choice.



Looks like we are on the same cruise. See you on board!


----------



## pixarmom

I was on and off hold with DCL for 3 hours, 10 minutes total.  We were on the March 9 Magic and rescheduled for December.  No charge under the new policy, although the December cruise is during winter break and much more expensive.  I was in a rush to make the change because after all this uncertainty, I wanted to have our family plans set. (Particularly for our youngest who is on the autism spectrum and having difficulty with the change in plans.)  It also helps to be on the exact same cruise (minus marvel day at sea) in the exact same two staterooms.

The CM later explained that part of the reason for the wait was that he had to participate in a conference call to receive the update regarding the new policy.  The good news is that the policy applied to us.  This one particular CM did say that anyone who re-booked with the $300pp and falls within the policy can call back for a refund.


----------



## pixarmom

Gentry2004 said:


> I'm just having sticker shock. We were supposed to go the week before Easter this year, on a 5 night Magic. The same exact cruise the week before Easter NEXT year will be $1200 more ($5600 to $6800.) That is a huge difference. No idea what we will do.



Just wanted to let you know that we can relate to your sticker shock.  The bright side for us is that traveling during winter break means everyone will be more relaxed both now and then, so that's how I'm trying to justify it!


----------



## Aby

Does anyone know, or is someone willing to ask if they get through today, if the 12 month booking window is to the exact day next year?

I am booked on a cruise on May 9 2020 and funnily enough I am planning to sail next year on exactly the same date May 9 2021. 

To me this should qualify as within 12 months, as it is in line with the 24 month limit on the OBB benefit (ex I booked a placeholder on Nov 18th and have until Nov 18th 2 years later to sail. But I don’t want to assume. 

Thanks in advance of anyone knows. 

Aby


----------



## Adventurelawyer

Fresh off the boat (Dream).

Despite the enhanced health “screening” prior to embarkation, the number of people who got off the boat SICK was just staggering. Regardless of the actual medical cause, symptoms were, glassy watery eyes, dry hacking cough, runny noses, appearing feverish (no I did not take anyones temp).

Multiple DCL employees stationed at Cabanas and MDR entrances with hand sani wipes, as well as Palo and Remy. Wipes visible everywhere on ship to help yourself. Not many double sanitized after using common serving utensils or condiments.

Many more people in the airport wearing masks today than there were last Thursday. No, they aren’t wearing them correctly. Yes, it is a source of my entertainment while I wait to board as is watching people not washIng their hands while exiting the bathroom.

We had a good trip, but If I had been offered the chance to push the trip without penalty, knowing and seeing what I know right now, I would 1000% take that deal. It is a matter of time before there is a confirmed case either on a DCL ship, or recently disembarked, and they will probably treat it the same way the ship at Port of San Fran is being treated right now (my opinion is that is a mistake, but I am not in charge).

Just my two cents getting off this AM.


----------



## rtill

It's still the cold and flu season. I was on a flight yesterday and half the plane was coughing and sneezing. Did they all have this virus? Of course not - they had the same crap that always goes around this time of year. Same goes for cruise ships, theme parks, shopping malls, etc...


----------



## Adventurelawyer

rtill said:


> It's still the cold and flu season. I was on a flight yesterday and half the plane was coughing and sneezing. Did they all have this virus? Of course not - they had the same crap that always goes around this time of year. Same goes for cruise ships, theme parks, shopping malls, etc...


And that is true, however there is a chance you get stuck on that ship, and the risk is you lose time and treasure waiting to be cleared. I had hoped we would learn from the Diamond incident, but instead we are just repeating it (at least up to this point).


----------



## hotshot146

rtill said:


> It's still the cold and flu season. I was on a flight yesterday and half the plane was coughing and sneezing. Did they all have this virus? Of course not - they had the same crap that always goes around this time of year. Same goes for cruise ships, theme parks, shopping malls, etc...


I think this is the biggest issue with the coronavirus. Most people not knowing if they have the cold/flu or the coronavirus.


----------



## MaC410

Really happy the cruise lines are starting to do this with the cancellation policies for the time being. We have a Royal Caribbean cruise booked and fully paid for at the end of May. It was really bothering me we couldn't just wait things out and see how things are by then and decide if we want to go. Now we can basically make a last minute decision, not lose all our money and look forward to a cruise in the future.


----------



## Adventurelawyer

MaC410 said:


> Really happy the cruise lines are starting to do this with the cancellation policies for the time being. We have a Royal Caribbean cruise booked and fully paid for at the end of May. It was really bothering me we couldn't just wait things out and see how things are by then and decide if we want to go. Now we can basically make a last minute decision, not lose all our money and look forward to a cruise in the future.


I would feel less anxious knowing this was the policy. The ball is back in your court, at least somewhat.


----------



## justafigment27

awilliams4 said:


> My opinion, Disney only giving you 12 months to rebook sucks!


I’ll agree with you. I found it very disappointing compared to other cruise lines that are offering penalty free cancellations or the ability to use a credit through the end of 2021. 12 months is not a lot of time - particularly if you work in a place where vacation time has to be requested a year in advance if you want any hope of getting a “good” week off (ie - any time the kids are out of school). We can’t use a cruise credit in the next 12 months except for the week between Christmas and New Years b/c DH already has it scheduled as off ... but even a full cruise credit is basically a 50% discount on a cruise that week - plus, we never travel that week because it’s prime cold & flu season (oh, the irony ... ).

I’m just counting myself lucky that this is a 3 night Dream. Losing 75% of a fare for this cruise is a lot less painful than it would have been to lose 75% of a 7 night Fantasy ... still stinks since we are paying spring break rates. 

Oh well.


----------



## MaC410

Adventurelawyer said:


> I would feel less anxious knowing this was the policy. The ball is back in your court, at least somewhat.



Absolutely. I have been pretty anxious about it and it's been making me not looking forward to our cruise. Even if we cancelled now we would lose a bunch of money and I would be kicking myself if we cancelled now and then things were much better by our sail day. Now the decision is fully mine.


----------



## HuskyGal

I’m interested to know if they will transfer the 10% discount for obb to the new cruise.


----------



## jlbf06

I agree on the disappointing cruise credit/rebooking policy. We cannot travel again within the next 12 months - we already have an October trip booked and paid for, and this disruption could be in place all summer.  

My fb cruise group have reported that Med cruises including the TA will have 15 months. Not yet publicised which makes me wonder whether there will be a further announcement for European Cruises.


----------



## KevinFL

Has anyone been able to confirm if they will allow you to rebook further than 12 months out?  


I have been on hold 1 hour now waiting to find out.   Like many on here; 12 months does not fit our schedule.  At 15 months out there is a cruise all family members on our current cruise can reschedule to.


----------



## jlbf06

KevinFL said:


> Has anyone been able to confirm if they will allow you to rebook further than 12 months out?
> 
> 
> I have been on hold 1 hour now waiting to find out.   Like many on here; 12 months does not fit our schedule.  At 15 months out there is a cruise all family members on our current cruise can reschedule to.



This was for the EBTA in May, a member of my group was told that all Med cruises will be given 15 months.


----------



## 1supermomsmd

HuskyGal said:


> I’m interested to know if they will transfer the 10% discount for obb to the new cruise.


I asked this same question earlier before threads were merged and the Moderator responded. Thank you lanejudy! It is #758 here. Someone asked and was told yes the discount and OBC would apply to the new booking if you had if for cruise your canceling in accord with the announced policy today.


----------



## MarkLT1

We are in a somewhat similar boat (har har).  Looking at the next 12 months (after our current sailing date in April), there are 4 different weeks we would be able to sail.  Unfortunately 1 of those weeks appears to have no available 7-night cruises that I could find, 2 of those weeks are significantly more expensive than our current sailing.  That leaves us with one week in the next year we can make it happen, and looking at the cruise in question, there are exactly 5 staterooms that appear to be available on the website (there were 7 available an hour ago).  My mom is on hold now, and we are hoping that we can snag 2 of those rooms.  Does anyone know, if you "book" that cruise online, can you then transfer the credit to it afterwords?  Or are there more rooms available than what you pull up on the website?


----------



## slg

This makes me happy for my cruise in May...however, my PIF for my July cruise is in 3 weeks.  All my flights are booked, but my instinct is to cancel and put the money in a placeholder because next year we would like to do the eastern transatlantic rather than the northern european and if I have to cancel my hawaii cruise I will transfer my money to that one.  If I then PIF for my July cruise and have to cancel that...I won't want to take another cruise the same summer. The only reason I am doing it this year is because I have the hawaii booked and my son is forgoing working this summer to do two cruises this year.  He isn't going to do that next year.  My husband thinks that if we cancel and then decide to go on it, we can book last minute cheaper because no one else will be booking.  What do you guys think?


----------



## brentm77

jlbf06 said:


> My fb cruise group have reported that Med cruises including the TA will have 15 months. Not yet publicised which makes me wonder whether there will be a further announcement for European Cruises



EDIT:  I will eat my words.  Just got an email saying the 15 month extension is in place.  I like to think my conversation with a top executive last night helped.  

I am skeptical.  The same source I spoke with yesterday at DLC who said this policy was coming today, implied that no decision had been made for the June cruises in Europe, and that decision would be made as it gets closer.  He called things "fluid."  And believe me, he would know if a policy decision had already been made.


----------



## mom2brooke76

Someone posted that they just boarded the Dream and everyone’s temp was checked, but I’m a little surprised that they’re allowing people to self serve at Cabanas and the drink stations (this is per that person).


----------



## Dreams&wishes

Just be aware with the insurance that it actually covers the whole family if you get sick and not just the person getting sick. My daughter got a high fever at DL the day before flying back to Australia and the insurance would have only covered for flight change and hotel cost her and 1 given adult NOT the hole family, despite having had a doctor visit /note.


----------



## LeiaOfAlderaan

My cruise is in a month and while I appreciate that DCL is relaxing the cancel policy, I am also disappointed that the rebook period is 1 year. We are at the mercy of DD’s school schedule and would probably move our cruise to next spring break but it will be one week later in 2021 so just outside of one year. 

Given my family’s ages and health status, I’m not concerned about getting the virus. It is likely circulating freely where I live anyway. I am concerned about being quarantined. I don’t understand why the US doesn’t have a clear protocol in place after what happened on Diamond Princess. It would make me feel much better if they could say “if a case is suspected on board x, y, and z will happen”. And then I could decide if I’m ok with that.


----------



## Gentry2004

Some questions for those who speak with an agent:

1. If a cheaper cruise is booked (due to less busy week or shorter cruise) can the balance be an onboard credit?
2. Can the rebooked cruise be moved (if still within the 12 months?) Ie: Rebook to Fall and then later rebook to next Spring if still within 12 months?
3. What happens if the rebooked cruise drops in price? (as seems likely as they are crazy expensive right now.)


----------



## Allabouthemouse

Just got this email from DCL .
We are booked for a June Med cruise.


03/06/2020


Reservation #:

Dear ,

Thank you for choosing _Disney Cruise Line_. As you prepare for your European cruise, you probably have questions and concerns about Coronavirus Disease 2019 (COVID-19), and you should know that we are taking precautionary steps to protect our guests and crew members. Your health and safety, as well as that of our crew, is our primary focus. We are also committed to keeping you informed and updated, and are happy to address any questions you have in advance of your cruise and once you're onboard.

Currently, we have not made any changes to our European itineraries, though we are closely watching the situation in Italy. We are monitoring global developments and following the guidance of public health authorities and ports of call regarding who they will allow to disembark based on travel history and health screenings. We will notify you should itinerary changes be necessary.

In the meantime, please note that, for our departures from the U.S., the following guidelines are in effect and are likely to continue to evolve as more information becomes available:

Currently, any guest or crew member who has traveled from, to or through China, including Hong Kong and Macau, South Korea, Italy, Iran or Japan, within 14 days of departure will not be able to board our ships.
Any guest or crew member who has been in contact with someone from these areas, including guests with connecting flights in these locations, also will not be able to board, nor will anyone who has helped care for someone suspected of having or diagnosed with coronavirus, or who is currently subject to health monitoring for possible exposure. Guests who have air travel booked through _Disney Cruise Line_ will automatically have their flights rebooked on an alternate route. Guests who booked their own air travel arrangements should contact their airlines directly to make the appropriate changes.
As is always our practice, we screen all guests and crew members before they board and anyone who feels unwell with gastrointestinal or flu-like symptoms (fever over 100.4º F, chills, cough or difficulty breathing) will not be permitted to sail. All guests and crew members will have their temperature checked by a nurse with a no touch thermometer prior to boarding, regardless if they are symptomatic or feel unwell. Additional medical screening will be required for anyone with a temperature of 100.4º F or greater, and they along with their travel party may be unable to sail.
*If any of these situations apply to you, please contact your Travel Agent or Disney Cruise Line at 1-866-325-2112 or 407-566-3510 so that we can discuss your options.*

Additionally, given the current situation, we are offering temporary adjustments to our cancellation policy to provide more flexibility for our guests. Guests currently booked on European cruises through our July 25 departure can change their reservation up until the day before embarkation and receive a 100% cruise credit to be used for a future sailing within 15 months of their original sail date by calling the telephone number above. The credit is non-refundable and standard prevailing rates will apply.

_Disney Cruise Line_ consistently receives among the highest public health inspection scores. We also have a comprehensive plan that outlines protocols for managing illness and closely follow the guidance of public health officials. Some of these procedures include:

Training for all of our crew members on how best to prevent the spread of illness onboard.
Extensive cleaning and sanitation of high-traffic areas (e.g., handrails, doorknobs and elevator buttons) and children's facilities.
Cleaning of all staterooms twice a day, and additional disinfection when necessary.
Medical clinics on our ships staffed with experienced doctors and nurses and stocked with supplies and medications to treat a variety of illnesses.
According to public health authorities, you can also help prevent the spread of illness by frequently washing your hands with soap and water for at least 20 seconds, especially after using the restroom and before eating. Parents can supervise their children to ensure they wash their hands thoroughly. In addition, _Disney Cruise Line_ has sanitation wipes conveniently available in multiple places on its ships, including entrances to dining areas. Covering your nose and mouth with a tissue (or with your upper sleeve) when sneezing, and avoiding sneezing or coughing into your hands or without covering your nose and mouth, is recommended.

If at any time during your cruise you believe you are ill, we ask that you please contact the ship's Health Center immediately. Our doctors and nurses are available to make sure you receive the appropriate medical care.

We will continue to provide you with information as this situation evolves and we appreciate your patience and understanding. We look forward to welcoming you aboard.

Sincerely,

The Cast and Crew
_Disney Cruise Line_


----------



## SamFaniam

Naeher said:


> *Beginning Friday, March 6, all guests and crew members will have their temperature checked by a nurse with a no touch thermometer prior to boarding. Additional medical screening will be required for anyone with a temperature of 100.4º F or greater, and they along with their travel party may be unable to sail. *
> *Finally, guests scheduled to sail between now and May 31, 2020, can now change their reservation up until the day before embarkation and receive a 100% cruise credit to be used for a future sailing within 12 months of their original sail date. You can make this change by calling 1-866-325-2112. The credit is non-refundable and standard prevailing rates will apply*.



This announcement matches the GT rates released today.  Almost every cruise between now and the end of June, including Hawaii.


----------



## HuskyGal

1supermomsmd said:


> I asked this same question earlier before threads were merged and the Moderator responded. Thank you lanejudy! It is #758 here. Someone asked and was told yes the discount and OBC would apply to the new booking if you had if for cruise your canceling in accord with the announced policy today.


Wonderful! Thank you!


----------



## Gentry2004

SamFaniam said:


> This announcement matches the GT rates released today.  Almost every cruise between now and the end of June, including Hawaii.



Wow! Those Hawaii prices are unreal. I wish I was brave enough to take advantage of them.


----------



## smmco

slg said:


> This makes me happy for my cruise in May...however, my PIF for my July cruise is in 3 weeks.  All my flights are booked, but my instinct is to cancel and put the money in a placeholder because next year we would like to do the eastern transatlantic rather than the northern european and if I have to cancel my hawaii cruise I will transfer my money to that one.  If I then PIF for my July cruise and have to cancel that...I won't want to take another cruise the same summer. The only reason I am doing it this year is because I have the hawaii booked and my son is forgoing working this summer to do two cruises this year.  He isn't going to do that next year.  My husband thinks that if we cancel and then decide to go on it, we can book last minute cheaper because no one else will be booking.  What do you guys think?


I think your husband is correct.


----------



## slg

Now they have changed the PIF date to 30 days before.  That is great news...but will there still be better deals later?  Hmmm.


----------



## Coffee66

SamFaniam said:


> This announcement matches the GT rates released today.  Almost every cruise between now and the end of June, including Hawaii.


How big of them


----------



## slg

what a bummer for those of us who paid the big bucks originally for this cruise...they should offer us some OBC to stay on the cruise.


----------



## stowe75

Can I still call DCL directly to change the current cruise if I booked through a Dreams Unlimited agent? Just wanted to check before I am on hold for several hours which I anticipate being the case.  

We are on the 3/21/2020 sailing. Not sure what we are going to do at this point. This cruise was all new ports we have never done and not one I have seen DCL offer during Spring Break. But my family is a nervous wreck. The worry is the potential for quarantine more so than the actual virus. What a mess this is! But I get it being in close quarters is risky and this seems to be more easily transmittable than the typical flu.


----------



## lanejudy

HuskyGal said:


> I’m interested to know if they will transfer the 10% discount for obb to the new cruise.





1supermomsmd said:


> I asked this same question earlier before threads were merged and the Moderator responded. Thank you lanejudy! It is #758 here. Someone asked and was told yes the discount and OBC would apply to the new booking if you had if for cruise your canceling in accord with the announced policy today.


It was @NokOnHarts  post #752 earlier in this (now merged) thread:  
​


NokOnHarts said:


> ... I was told if you currently have 10% off on your reservation and/or the $200 OBC they will transfer that to the new reservation. No refunds being offered currently. ...​​


​
Enjoy your cruise!


----------



## Candycane83

Allabouthemouse said:


> Just got this email from DCL .
> We are booked for a June Med cruise.
> 
> 
> 03/06/2020
> 
> 
> Reservation #:
> 
> Dear ,
> 
> Thank you for choosing _Disney Cruise Line_. As you prepare for your European cruise, you probably have questions and concerns about Coronavirus Disease 2019 (COVID-19), and you should know that we are taking precautionary steps to protect our guests and crew members. Your health and safety, as well as that of our crew, is our primary focus. We are also committed to keeping you informed and updated, and are happy to address any questions you have in advance of your cruise and once you're onboard.
> 
> Currently, we have not made any changes to our European itineraries, though we are closely watching the situation in Italy. We are monitoring global developments and following the guidance of public health authorities and ports of call regarding who they will allow to disembark based on travel history and health screenings. We will notify you should itinerary changes be necessary.
> 
> In the meantime, please note that, for our departures from the U.S., the following guidelines are in effect and are likely to continue to evolve as more information becomes available:
> 
> Currently, any guest or crew member who has traveled from, to or through China, including Hong Kong and Macau, South Korea, Italy, Iran or Japan, within 14 days of departure will not be able to board our ships.
> Any guest or crew member who has been in contact with someone from these areas, including guests with connecting flights in these locations, also will not be able to board, nor will anyone who has helped care for someone suspected of having or diagnosed with coronavirus, or who is currently subject to health monitoring for possible exposure. Guests who have air travel booked through _Disney Cruise Line_ will automatically have their flights rebooked on an alternate route. Guests who booked their own air travel arrangements should contact their airlines directly to make the appropriate changes.
> As is always our practice, we screen all guests and crew members before they board and anyone who feels unwell with gastrointestinal or flu-like symptoms (fever over 100.4º F, chills, cough or difficulty breathing) will not be permitted to sail. All guests and crew members will have their temperature checked by a nurse with a no touch thermometer prior to boarding, regardless if they are symptomatic or feel unwell. Additional medical screening will be required for anyone with a temperature of 100.4º F or greater, and they along with their travel party may be unable to sail.
> *If any of these situations apply to you, please contact your Travel Agent or Disney Cruise Line at 1-866-325-2112 or 407-566-3510 so that we can discuss your options.*
> 
> Additionally, given the current situation, we are offering temporary adjustments to our cancellation policy to provide more flexibility for our guests. Guests currently booked on European cruises through our July 25 departure can change their reservation up until the day before embarkation and receive a 100% cruise credit to be used for a future sailing within 15 months of their original sail date by calling the telephone number above. The credit is non-refundable and standard prevailing rates will apply.
> 
> _Disney Cruise Line_ consistently receives among the highest public health inspection scores. We also have a comprehensive plan that outlines protocols for managing illness and closely follow the guidance of public health officials. Some of these procedures include:
> 
> Training for all of our crew members on how best to prevent the spread of illness onboard.
> Extensive cleaning and sanitation of high-traffic areas (e.g., handrails, doorknobs and elevator buttons) and children's facilities.
> Cleaning of all staterooms twice a day, and additional disinfection when necessary.
> Medical clinics on our ships staffed with experienced doctors and nurses and stocked with supplies and medications to treat a variety of illnesses.
> According to public health authorities, you can also help prevent the spread of illness by frequently washing your hands with soap and water for at least 20 seconds, especially after using the restroom and before eating. Parents can supervise their children to ensure they wash their hands thoroughly. In addition, _Disney Cruise Line_ has sanitation wipes conveniently available in multiple places on its ships, including entrances to dining areas. Covering your nose and mouth with a tissue (or with your upper sleeve) when sneezing, and avoiding sneezing or coughing into your hands or without covering your nose and mouth, is recommended.
> 
> If at any time during your cruise you believe you are ill, we ask that you please contact the ship's Health Center immediately. Our doctors and nurses are available to make sure you receive the appropriate medical care.
> 
> We will continue to provide you with information as this situation evolves and we appreciate your patience and understanding. We look forward to welcoming you aboard.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> The Cast and Crew
> _Disney Cruise Line_


Was this sent to all guests booked through July 24 already? I’m checking my email and have not received anything yet.


----------



## mmmears

slg said:


> Now they have changed the PIF date to 30 days before.  That is great news...but will there still be better deals later?  Hmmm.



For all the cruises?  Mine is in August, which is why I'm asking.


----------



## lanejudy

Gentry2004 said:


> What happens if the rebooked cruise drops in price? (as seems likely as they are crazy expensive right now.)


I would be surprised if they actually reduce regular fares.  What they will most likely do (actually, sounds like they are doing for some cruises already) is offer *GT rates - which are discounted but restricted fares.  Requires a "new booking" and cannot be applied to any current reservation.

IF you find regular fares actually do drop for your cruise, you can contact DCL and have the new lower fare applied to your reservation.  This is highly unlikely, though.

Enjoy your cruise!


----------



## Allabouthemouse

Candycane83 said:


> Was this sent to all guests booked through July 24 already? I’m checking my email and have not received anything yet.



Not sure but this same info is now an alert on the DCLwebsite.


----------



## cats mom

gotomu212 said:


> See I assume this might lead to less discounts. If I can cancel up until the day before the cruise there’s no reason the do it early and inventory will show as lower until right before the cruise.
> Plus if prices are discounted I’d assume currently booked passengers would cancel and rebook so I‘d think there’s a real risk in DCL discounting fares right now.
> I could be wrong though (and was kind of counting on a lot of discounts popping up).



I'm wondering how they'll handle this is well. I admit my first thought was to keep an eye out for some awesome GTY rates to pop up. Not sure that will happen though. If it does, what's to stop currently booked passengers from moving their reservation to next year some time, and then snagging a better rate on their current date... or maybe one close to it? 
I'm betting discounts will be offered, but maybe they'll be targeted deals ie: CM rates, TA offers, etc.




T & R said:


> This is correct. We are scheduled to go out on the Dream on Monday 03/09. For the 03/09 cruise, over 300 people cancelled yesterday that were booked to be onboard with a large group from a company. When I looked at available staterooms a few mins ago, all those rooms are still showing unavailable even though I know they are in fact cancelled and empty. I thought DCL would be offering last minute discounts to get people on the cruise since about 15% of the cruise cancelled yesterday in one swoop. But appearances are that the cruise is booked up (even though it's very empty) so no discounted rates.




Maybe an opportunity for a port upgrade?
I say you should be all over that one since you know so many people cancelled and the cruise is just a few days away. 
Best of luck if you decide to try!


----------



## mousefan73

Sarah Fallon said:


> That is my thought. Not that I would ever cover up a full blown fever/flu/virus but he already has 7 teeth and more coming in soon Im sure. If he gets more right before you better believe he'll be getting a simple dose of Tylenol to help.


I don’t think one can really cover a full blown fever.  So I don’t feel guilty trying to “cheat” the system. At least with my kids we were happy if OTC brought a high fever down to a “normal” fever to make them more comfortable. I also tend to run “high” when over tired, jet lagged and pre- menopausal.   My DD recently had a raised temp. But really wasn’t Ill


----------



## lanejudy

stowe75 said:


> Can I still call DCL directly to change the current cruise if I booked through a Dreams Unlimited agent?


No, your TA will need to call.

Enjoy your cruise!


----------



## KashasMom

Naeher said:


> *Beginning Friday, March 6, all guests and crew members will have their temperature checked by a nurse with a no touch thermometer prior to boarding. Additional medical screening will be required for anyone with a temperature of 100.4º F or greater, and they along with their travel party may be unable to sail. *
> *Finally, guests scheduled to sail between now and May 31, 2020, can now change their reservation up until the day before embarkation and receive a 100% cruise credit to be used for a future sailing within 12 months of their original sail date. You can make this change by calling 1-866-325-2112. The credit is non-refundable and standard prevailing rates will apply*.



I think that is VERY generous! I have 4 trips booked including 3 international trips (no cruises) and I stand to lose a lot of $$ (all non-refundable). I'd be thrilled to be able to rebook even if cost me a fee to rebook my air!!


----------



## lanejudy

mmmears said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now they have changed the PIF date to 30 days before. That is great news...but will there still be better deals later? Hmmm.
> 
> 
> 
> For all the cruises?  Mine is in August, which is why I'm asking.
Click to expand...

According to DCL's website, the 30-day PIF is for 3 specific European cruise dates in July:
_Alternatively, Guests currently booked on our July 13, July 18 and July 25, 2020, European sailings may delay their final payment to 30 days prior to their sailing. _​​Enjoy your cruise!


----------



## Coffee66

SamFaniam said:


> This announcement matches the GT rates released today.  Almost every cruise between now and the end of June, including Hawaii.


How big of them. Should be 100% refund of cash


----------



## disneyholic family

DCL just updated the policy again for european cruises:

Update – 3/6/20 4:30 pm – Disney Cruise Line has now updated their cancelation policy for sailings out of Europe this summer. Guests booked on *European cruises through a July 25th departure date* can now *change their reservation up to 24 hours prior to embarkation*. You will receive a *100% cruise credit *to be used for a future sailing within 15 months of the original sale date. The credit is non-refundable and standard prevailing rates will apply. In addition to this temporary policy change, *DCL is allowing guests who are currently booked on the July 13, July 18 and July 25th European sailings to delay their final payment until 30 days prior to sailing*.
.


----------



## KevinFL

DCL website:  "These adjustments may continue to evolve as more information becomes available. "

We have two Concierge cabins on the Fantasy sailing on May 23, 2020.  I am wondering if the Govt prohibits cruising from Pt Canaveral by then if we would be entitled to a full refund rather than accepting the current DCL offer of future cruise credit to be used in 12 months?  Thoughts or insights anyone?  Thx!


----------



## gatorburt07

Apologies if this has already been asked.  Given that it could serve as precedent for future cruise problems/quarantines, does anyone happen to know what will happen if passengers on the Grand Princess come back as COVID-19 positive?  Would healthy passengers be allowed to disembark, or would the entire ship be quarantined for 14-days like the Diamond Princess?


----------



## stowe75

lanejudy said:


> No, your TA will need to call.
> 
> Enjoy your cruise!


Thanks! I did email the agent that did our booking. I am sure he is swamped so not sure when to expect a response.


----------



## momoftwins

I guess everything is a crap shoot nowadays. We are sailing the Jun 1 Alaska cruise (of course our PIF has come and gone), but have to go through Toronto Airport. There have been quote a few cases in that neck of the woods. As I posted in another post, I did get insurance through Disney (as well as use Disney Air), I told the DCL reservationaist I wanted insurance that covered cancellation for anything. She said - oh, sure we have that. It was easier at the time just to go with them. Well, lo and behold - their all inclusive cancellation only gives back 75% of the trip. Our trip is $15K. Even, if they move their plans to cover Jun 1+, two of my travellers are my kids who are graduating grad school. This was a present to them. Well, there is no way I could reschedule for next year. It is highly unlikely being new to the job market, they would both get the same vacaction dates. I would lose a huge chunk of change.


----------



## smmco

slg said:


> Now they have changed the PIF date to 30 days before.  That is great news...but will there still be better deals later?  Hmmm.


Does the cancellation waiver include GT rates I wonder?


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

gatorburt07 said:


> Apologies if this has already been asked.  Given that it could serve as precedent for future cruise problems/quarantines, does anyone happen to know what will happen if passengers on the Grand Princess come back as COVID-19 positive?  Would healthy passengers be allowed to disembark, or would the entire ship be quarantined for 14-days like the Diamond Princess?


I don’t think anyone knows the answer but I’m also very to see how that plays out.  For me (cruising in April as of now) my biggest worry is quarantine and how it would be handled.  I wish the cruise lines would come up with a policy on this before I make the decision of whether or not to sail.


----------



## cwis

smmco said:


> Does the cancellation waiver include GT rates I wonder?



Not sure what you call cancellation waiver. xGT rates must be paid in full when booking, the Covid-19 exemption allows you to change any rates (including xGT) and have a credit for a new cruise valid for up to 12 months after your cruise.


----------



## mousefan73

For people critical of Disney not doing enough let me just give some current insite into the current state of the travel/ tourism industry. Whether one is an airline, hotel, cruise line, meeting/ event planner the situation is dire. Some segments are having NEGATIVE accounting/ ARC/ BSP ( industry speak). Another wards more cancellations ( cash out again ) than bookings matured ( cash in). In some segments/ companies the situation- directive is to secure cash flow to pay costs. Has nothing to do with making money or not being  customer focused.  . Even though these are multi billion companies, there is only so much cash flow to pay costs. Some have zero cash flow coming in as cancellations go out  If this situation continues months it will be catastrophic for this industry. A friend of mine works in the hotel industry. So many meeting/ group cancellations within this city. The hotel chain might close sites  and consolidate to one location within a city if this continues. Depending on country location employment laws this means many are laid off as cash in is abruptly stopped. Same for the airlines. US airlines are not yet so affected but give it time. Flybe stopped operations yesterday. I give Norwegian a few more days.


----------



## Coffee66

ENJDisneyFan said:


> I don’t think anyone knows the answer but I’m also very to see how that plays out.  For me (cruising in April as of now) my biggest worry is quarantine and how it would be handled.  I wish the cruise lines would come up with a policy on this before I make the decision of whether or not to sail.


By not making a policy and playing dumb they the cruise lines keep you guessing and ball in their court. This is where govt intervention to protect the public. I don't trust the cruise lines to protect the public.


----------



## GOOFY D

xiphoid76 said:


> I was hoping for an On Board Credit like Carnival was giving their passengers who decide to stay on their cruise...that would be nice as well.  But at least if we go, we can enjoy a pretty empty cruise ship!  We have back to back May 8 and 11th on the Dream - I imagine lots of cancellations!


Why?  Is the OBC for something that will reduce your chances of getting the virus?


----------



## Gentry2004

ENJDisneyFan said:


> I don’t think anyone knows the answer but I’m also very to see how that plays out.  For me (cruising in April as of now) my biggest worry is quarantine and how it would be handled.  I wish the cruise lines would come up with a policy on this before I make the decision of whether or not to sail.



Same. My cruise is April 6. What happens to the Grand Princess passengers will have a big impact on whether I keep my existing cruise or rebook it into the future.


----------



## GOOFY D

Coffee66 said:


> How big of them. Should be 100% refund of cash


Why?  Is allowing you to postpone your trip for a year without penalty not enough?


----------



## Coffee66

Off topic but music Festival south by southwest in Austin Texas starting next week just cancelled. It draws 400,000 people . yikes.


----------



## Coffee66

GOOFY D said:


> Why?  Is allowing you to postpone your trip for a year without penalty not enough?


Maybe you can't travel next year due to other commitments. Why should you lose your money. Why not no restrictions on time to book.


----------



## mousefan73

Extras I would expect (OBC- discount on next sailing) for one off things. Maybe a hurricane as a not required but given in kind ( no commercial risk as there is a foreseeable end) or cruise line error ( dry dock mistakes that cancel sailings such as the Oasis last year).


This situation is different DCL is just a much a “victim” of the situation as us as customers.  This is truly force majeure.


----------



## mousefan73

Coffee66 said:


> Off topic but music Festival south by southwest in Austin Texas starting next week just cancelled. It draws 400,000 people . yikes.


Yup, no hotels are negative cash flow ( cancellations- no new bookings) , vendors, concert facility workers. Income for event folks AND tax revenue which is relevant as who will bail us out??


----------



## starry_solo

momoftwins said:


> I guess everything is a crap shoot nowadays. We are sailing the Jun 1 Alaska cruise (of course our PIF has come and gone), but have to go through Toronto Airport. There have been quote a few cases in that neck of the woods. As I posted in another post, I did get insurance through Disney (as well as use Disney Air), I told the DCL reservationaist I wanted insurance that covered cancellation for anything. She said - oh, sure we have that. It was easier at the time just to go with them. Well, lo and behold - their all inclusive cancellation only gives back 75% of the trip. Our trip is $15K. Even, if they move their plans to cover Jun 1+, two of my travellers are my kids who are graduating grad school. This was a present to them. Well, there is no way I could reschedule for next year. It is highly unlikely being new to the job market, they would both get the same vacaction dates. I would lose a huge chunk of change.



Check with the credit card company that you used to pay for the cruise with to see if it can cover the rest?


----------



## xiphoid76

GOOFY D said:


> Why?  Is the OBC for something that will reduce your chances of getting the virus?


No, but an incentive like Carnival is doing to get you to go on the cruise.


----------



## mousefan73

gatorburt07 said:


> Apologies if this has already been asked.  Given that it could serve as precedent for future cruise problems/quarantines, does anyone happen to know what will happen if passengers on the Grand Princess come back as COVID-19 positive?  Would healthy passengers be allowed to disembark, or would the entire ship be quarantined for 14-days like the Diamond Princess?


Honestly a good question and I think there is no definitive answer. Dependent on who has jurisdiction. Being in the US most likely the CDC decides.
. Here the cruise line have no control.


----------



## NokOnHarts

ENJDisneyFan said:


> I don’t think anyone knows the answer but I’m also very to see how that plays out.  For me (cruising in April as of now) my biggest worry is quarantine and how it would be handled.  I wish the cruise lines would come up with a policy on this before I make the decision of whether or not to sail.


I personally know nothing about how this is decided but I did ask about it today when I called. I was told by the CM that they have to follow what the CDC (and others, etc) recommend in these situations and it's not really or fully a cruise decision as to what passengers will be told to do. That was the answer I expected but it doesn't make me feel better as I assume the CDC or any similar agency will recommend people stay in their rooms.


----------



## starry_solo

gatorburt07 said:


> Apologies if this has already been asked.  Given that it could serve as precedent for future cruise problems/quarantines, does anyone happen to know what will happen if passengers on the Grand Princess come back as COVID-19 positive?  Would healthy passengers be allowed to disembark, or would the entire ship be quarantined for 14-days like the Diamond Princess?



My guess is they disembark and then get quarantined on land. Because it seems to take a while to show up


----------



## Coffee66

mousefan73 said:


> Yup, no hotels are negative cash flow ( cancellations- no new bookings) , vendors, concert facility workers. Income for event folks AND tax revenue which is relevant as who will bail us out??


On line petitions prior to cancelled concert thought it should be. This was a good decision


----------



## GOOFY D

Coffee66 said:


> Maybe you can't travel next year due to other commitments. Why should you lose your money. Why not no restrictions on time to book.


They are not telling you it has to be a year from now, but you have a full year to use the credit (so any time within the next 12 months).  If the outbreak continues, I would imagine that may even get extended.  That seems pretty reasonable given that I do not think Disney has had one reported case on any of their cruises.


----------



## Gentry2004

mousefan73 said:


> Honestly a good question and I think there is no definitive answer. Dependent on who has jurisdiction. Being in the US most likely the CDC decides.
> . Here the cruise line have no control.



Cruisers around the country are paying close attention to what happens to this boat. If they announce a 14-day on-boat quarantine, people are going to panic even more than they already have, IMO.


----------



## SamFaniam

Coffee66 said:


> On line petitions prior to cancelled concert thought it should be. This was a good decision



It's not just a concert,  SXSW is a week-long event with hundreds of activities.  This will be devastating to Austin.


----------



## Coffee66

SamFaniam said:


> It's not just a concert,  SXSW is a week-long event with hundreds of activities.  This will be devastating to Austin.


Depends on how you look at it. Better be safe than sorry.


----------



## MarkLT1

GOOFY D said:


> They are not telling you it has to be a year from now, but you have a full year to use the credit (so any time within the next 12 months).  If the outbreak continues, I would imagine that may even get extended.  That seems pretty reasonable given that I do not think Disney has had one reported case on any of their cruises.



That is not what we were told when talking to DCL this afternoon- the CM we were on the line with told us we had to sail within 1 year of your original cruise date to use the credit.  (unless I am misunderstanding what you're saying)


----------



## cwis

MarkLT1 said:


> That is not what we were told when talking to DCL this afternoon- the CM we were on the line with told us we had to sail within 1 year of your original cruise date to use the credit.  (unless I am misunderstanding what you're saying)



Not sure the different between your interpretation and the post you quoted? Seems you both say a new cruise has to be booked with sailing up to 12 months after the original departure date?


----------



## smmco

cwis said:


> Not sure what you call cancellation waiver. xGT rates must be paid in full when booking, the Covid-19 exemption allows you to change any rates (including xGT) and have a credit for a new cruise valid for up to 12 months after your cruise.


I guess I was wondering if the ability to change  would apply to GT rates. It doesn’t specify. I’m assuming it would or no one is going to book the GT rates.


----------



## MarkLT1

cwis said:


> Not sure the different between your interpretation and the post you quoted? Seems you both say a new cruise has to be booked with sailing up to 12 months after the original departure date?



I read the original post (GOOFY D was responding to) as "I don't have any good dates in the next year to cruise, so this 12-month window does me no good" then GOOFY D's response as "You only need to apply the credit to a new cruise you put a payment down on in the next 12-months, you don't necessarily have to sail in the next 12 months."


----------



## momoftwins

starry_solo said:


> Check with the credit card company that you used to pay for the cruise with to see if it can cover the rest?


We used our Disney Visa to pay for the trip. They offer no insurance at all. I do think the only thing they have is for baggage delay.


----------



## Dreams&wishes

Do you know which Caribbean cruise did this man come off!? I hadn't heard anything until now that he has died!


----------



## DIS_MIKE

A little confused about the $300 pp fee if you cancel. I don’t see anything on page 35 explaining that and DCL has not sent me the email even though my cruise is in May.


----------



## cwis

smmco said:


> I guess I was wondering if the ability to change  would apply to GT rates. It doesn’t specify. I’m assuming it would or no one is going to book the GT rates.



It is my understanding as well. Once you book a cruise (be it a xGT rate, or a regular rate past the PIF date) the money is already in the pocket of DCL. 

This is all about increasing their cash flow.



MarkLT1 said:


> I read the original post (GOOFY D was responding to) as "I don't have any good dates in the next year to cruise, so this 12-month window does me no good" then GOOFY D's response as "You only need to apply the credit to a new cruise you put a payment down on in the next 12-months, you don't necessarily have to sail in the next 12 months."



Thanks, that makes sense. I believe the updated terms on DCL are very clear on the situation, you have to book a new cruise on a window that depends on your original sailing (12 or 15 months).


----------



## cwis

Not sure anyone mentionned this on this thread, Scott on Twitter said if your new cruise is less than your original cruise, the difference would be given as non-refundable OBC on your new itinerary.

Guess it will be time to try high-end liquors for some us.


----------



## mmmears

lanejudy said:


> According to DCL's website, the 30-day PIF is for 3 specific European cruise dates in July:
> _Alternatively, Guests currently booked on our July 13, July 18 and July 25, 2020, European sailings may delay their final payment to 30 days prior to their sailing. _​​Enjoy your cruise!



Guess I'll have to wait and see for the August cruises then.  

For those who think it's easy to "just move your cruise a year" please understand that it can be much more complicated when one is traveling overseas to start the cruise, and that not all families may be able to go next summer.  Not the end of the world, but it's not the same as just getting down to PC for a weekend cruise.  

I'm not faulting Disney right now.  We will just have to wait and see how things play out, although if they don't push out those PIF dates we have decided we will just cancel before it's too late.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

xavier2001 said:


> True but all US hospitals must be accredited by a licensing body and part of this accreditation is having policies and procedures in place for these types of circumstances, as well as how to follow clear cut CDC guidelines.Health care workers mightneed a refresher, but it’s certainly not something new .


 
Exactly the same at the hospital where I work.  I am confident they can handle it.   They are very proactive and we review disaster plans annually.  In 30 years there, we've never had to activate it, but just like DCL crew practices how to lower a life boat, we have training over and over and over.  And over.


----------



## Gentry2004

DIS_MIKE said:


> A little confused about the $300 pp fee if you cancel. I don’t see anything on page 35 explaining that and DCL has not sent me the email even though my cruise is in May.


They were charging people $300pp to rebook their cruise until they announced this latest policy (no fee to rebook.) Apparently people who paid the $300pp can get the fee refunded.


----------



## DIS_MIKE

Gentry2004 said:


> They were charging people $300pp to rebook their cruise until they announced this latest policy (no fee to rebook.) Apparently people who paid the $300pp can get the fee refunded.


Oh I see! Thanks for clearing that up. Glad to here DCL is refunding the fee for the people who already canceled.

I‘m from PA and we had our first case of coronavirus confirmed AND of course it’s in my county of all places. Guy came back from a trip to Europe. Didn’t expect it to reach my area so soon. I guess the reality will be setting in soon.

Just glad I can cancel my cruise the day before my sail date with ease if this really goes south.


----------



## Lizzy777

I am not sure why, but I am blown away with some of the comments and replies. Disney is not responsible for this virus. Your VACATION does not constitute an emergency. We were all offered insurance. 12 months to rebook is generous and not required. Everyone should make the personal decision of what is best for their individual and specific circumstances.  If things stay as they are, I will be traveling 3/30 on the Dream.  If there are significant changes, I am thankful Disney has given us until the day before to make changes.  In the grand scheme of things, I truly hope people realize how ridiculous they sound.  #hopeIgetacredit


----------



## cwis

Lizzy777 said:


> I am not sure why, but I am blown away with some of the comments and replies. Disney is not responsible for this virus. Your VACATION does not constitute an emergency. We were all offered insurance. 12 months to rebook is generous and not required. Everyone should make the personal decision of what is best for their individual and specific circumstances.  If things stay as they are, I will be traveling 3/30 on the Dream.  If there are significant changes, I am thankful Disney has given us until the day before to make changes.  In the grand scheme of things, I truly hope people realize how ridiculous they sound.  #hopeIgetacredit



Part of me agrees with you. Part of me thinks that, maybe, DCL is not as generous as other lines, and THAT is something that raises my eyebrow. 

Should DCL be a leader [it was] or a follower [as it has become]?


----------



## brentm77

cwis said:


> Part of me agrees with you. Part of me thinks that, maybe, DCL is not as generous as other lines, and THAT is something that raises my eyebrow.
> 
> Should DCL be a leader [it was] or a follower [as it has become]?



I don't know that they need to be as generous as other lines.  It seems they are in a different market and may have a much harder time filing late cancellations than the discount lines.

I have a June Italy cruise booked, and I was extremely nervous about making a decision by mid-April of whether to pass the 50% cancelation fee deadline.  Now, I can wait and see just how much things change into late May.  That is huge for us!  Disney didn't owe this to us.  It was our responsibility to insure the trip.  I think the offer is very generous considering the very difficult financial times the industry has ahead of it.


----------



## fredandkell

brentm77 said:


> I don't know that they need to be as generous as other lines.  It seems they are in a different market and may have a much harder time filing late cancellations than the discount lines.
> 
> I have a June Italy cruise booked, and I was extremely nervous about making a decision by mid-April of whether to pass the 50% cancelation fee deadline.  Now, I can wait and see just how much things change into late May.  That is huge for us!  Disney didn't owe this to us.  It was our responsibility to insure the trip.  I think the offer is very generous considering the very difficult financial times the industry has ahead of it.


I agree. I think this is very reasonable and allowing people to PIF later will hopefully keep the ships full should this thing settle down by summer. I hope Cunard follows suit with a delayed PIF, although I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## TCARON

May 30 Med cruise booked on the Magic. Very happy to see Disney offer a 100% credit. Good for 15 months out vs 12 because it is the Med cruise. Flights booked through Disney so they would be refunded or at least change fees waived. The problem we have is an ABD Barcelona Escape trip planned just before the cruise. ABD actually delivers us to the ship. ABD is not offering credits or refunds. 75% cancellation penalty applies, 100% 46 days out.

My worry is not about getting the virus but about the impact to the cruise, I.e. no port stops, shops closed, basically Italy shut down or worse ship quarantines.

Do you think ABD will reconsider a credit or refund?


----------



## princesscinderella

We are sailing on the April 11th fantasy and I had moved a couple weeks ago from a family ocean view to a verandah 4a gty stateroom because if we did get quarantined I didn’t want to be stuck without access to fresh air with 5 people in a small room.  My kids are 15, 12 & 10 so it would get cramped quickly.  Well I’ve been checking daily for my room assignment, and today I got an email from the concierge team that we were given a complementary upgrade to a concierge family ocean view veranda!!’ So excited,  it was a $13k difference for concierge when I changed from ocean view to veranda which was only $950, which was worth my peace of mind.  Unless we are sick we fully intend to sail.  We are in South Florida so we are a quick drive to Port Canaveral.  But it’s nice to know if we have to change last minute we can, so thanks Disney!!  The concierge when I spoke to him said he did notice we had sailed a lot with DCL we have 8 under our belt this one will make 9,  so maybe this helped with the Pixie Dust!!  Any business is vulnerable with this virus threat and we just have to roll with the punches and make the best decisions we can with the current information.


----------



## traderginger

While toning down all the entitlement on what you deserve from DCL, have some empathy for the crew.
-They work longer/harder shifts to ensure the ship remains clean & safe.
-They dont get to leave the ship at the end of the day, so any outbreak is just as dangerous to them as you.
-Many rely on the tips from a full ship, so partially filled ships will impact them.

Just some perspective to add to a scenario where we are the customer, and DCL is the business. They are doing great things to give us this flexibility, but our cost is not the only cost.


----------



## Pluto1008

cwis said:


> Not sure anyone mentionned this on this thread, Scott on Twitter said if your new cruise is less than your original cruise, the difference would be given as non-refundable OBC on your new itinerary.
> 
> Guess it will be time to try high-end liquors for some us.


Has anyone heard if we are able to split the credit being offered for the original cruise between two new cruises or does the whole credit have to be used on just one new booking with any remainder used as an OBC?


----------



## fredandkell

TCARON said:


> May 30 Med cruise booked on the Magic. Very happy to see Disney offer a 100% credit. Good for 15 months out vs 12 because it is the Med cruise. Flights booked through Disney so they would be refunded or at least change fees waived. The problem we have is an ABD Barcelona Escape trip planned just before the cruise. ABD actually delivers us to the ship. ABD is not offering credits or refunds. 75% cancellation penalty applies, 100% 46 days out.
> 
> My worry is not about getting the virus but about the impact to the cruise, I.e. no port stops, shops closed, basically Italy shut down or worse ship quarantines.
> 
> Do you think ABD will reconsider a credit or refund?


I would certainly email them or call to ask!


----------



## cwis

brentm77 said:


> I don't know that they need to be as generous as other lines.  It seems they are in a different market and may have a much harder time filing late cancellations than the discount lines.
> 
> I have a June Italy cruise booked, and I was extremely nervous about making a decision by mid-April of whether to pass the 50% cancelation fee deadline.  Now, I can wait and see just how much things change into late May.  That is huge for us!  Disney didn't owe this to us.  It was our responsibility to insure the trip.  I think the offer is very generous considering the very difficult financial times the industry has ahead of it.



Sure, they're in a different market. Of course, I do appreciate the offer. Anyways, I can't help but notice it's not the most generous, some other lines went ahead.

On the same story, I booked my flights for my next cruise with Air France. That airline (along with KLM, same company) is the most generous in term of rebookings and changes: no fees for any travel up to May 31st regardless of when the booking was made. I'm glad I've chosen to fly with them. Wish I could have said the same for DCL.



traderginger said:


> While toning down all the entitlement on what you deserve from DCL, have some empathy for the crew.
> -They work longer/harder shifts to ensure the ship remains clean & safe.
> -They dont get to leave the ship at the end of the day, so any outbreak is just as dangerous to them as you.
> -Many rely on the tips from a full ship, so partially filled ships will impact them.
> 
> Just some perspective to add to a scenario where we are the customer, and DCL is the business. They are doing great things to give us this flexibility, but our cost is not the only cost.



I was thinking on all DCL crew on tipped positions, and feel so bad for them, and was considering tipping more on my next cruise to help them. This must be a terrible time for them and their families.


----------



## tidefan

disneyholic family said:


> DCL just updated the policy again for european cruises:
> 
> Update – 3/6/20 4:30 pm – Disney Cruise Line has now updated their cancelation policy for sailings out of Europe this summer. Guests booked on *European cruises through a July 25th departure date* can now *change their reservation up to 24 hours prior to embarkation*. You will receive a *100% cruise credit *to be used for a future sailing within 15 months of the original sale date. The credit is non-refundable and standard prevailing rates will apply. In addition to this temporary policy change, *DCL is allowing guests who are currently booked on the July 13, July 18 and July 25th European sailings to delay their final payment until 30 days prior to sailing*.
> .


Just an aside... As one of those that just PIF the July 1st Greek Isles, this is a bit of a slap in the face to us.  Would have been nice to have had that 30 day PIF as well...


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

o&smom said:


> Just to lighten things up a little...we are leaving for the port to board the Wonder in New Orleans for the WBPC cruise.    Let’s hope for none of this!


Have a great time!!   
We are booked for this same sailing in 2021.


----------



## mom2brooke76

I’m supposed to cruise next Saturday and am reconsidering now based on the Grand Princess. Twenty one people tested positive so far and NINETEEN of those are crew members


----------



## mmmears

mom2brooke76 said:


> I’m supposed to cruise next Saturday and am reconsidering now based on the Grand Princess. Twenty one people tested positive so far and NINETEEN of those are crew members



Add to that the fact that they are going to have to move the ship to a non-commercial port, get everyone off, and start more testing.  Just awful.


----------



## mom2brooke76

mmmears said:


> Add to that the fact that they are going to have to move the ship to a non-commercial port, get everyone off, and start more testing.  Just awful.



I just suspect that you’re going to hear of more and more people sick due to cruises from ALL lines. Clearly nobody is immune to this and in an environment like a cruise even top notch cleaning/hygiene isn’t going to stop this. Even with temp taking at port, there are asymptotic people walking around


----------



## HuskyGal

mom2brooke76 said:


> I’m supposed to cruise next Saturday and am reconsidering now based on the Grand Princess. Twenty one people tested positive so far and NINETEEN of those are crew members


When I first started reading your comment I thought you were saying you wanted to cancel your Disney cruise to book a cruise on the grand princess.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

pixarmom said:


> I have been on hold with DCL on and off for three hours to rebook.  At first, the CM didn't have authority to postpone our cruise without the $300pp charge, then he had authorization, and now I've been on hold again forever.  Is anyone getting through?  Maybe it's better for me to hang up and call back.  But if it's going to result in another 3 hours, that would be even more maddening.



This is exactly why I "give up control" (as some say), and let my TA handle it.  I simply send her an email and she sends me confirmations.  It couldn't get any easier.  I don't have hours to sit on hold.   Even if I did, I'd still have my TA handle it.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

T & R said:


> This is correct. We are scheduled to go out on the Dream on Monday 03/09. For the 03/09 cruise, over 300 people cancelled yesterday that were booked to be onboard with a large group from a company. When I looked at available staterooms a few mins ago, all those rooms are still showing unavailable even though I know they are in fact cancelled and empty. I thought DCL would be offering last minute discounts to get people on the cruise since about 15% of the cruise cancelled yesterday in one swoop. But appearances are that the cruise is booked up (even though it's very empty) so no discounted rates.



The latest one can book a cruise is 3 days before sailing due to Homeland Security rules.  I believe they get a passenger list for every sailing.   We once booked 30 mins prior to DCL closing phone lines on the 3rd day prior.  What a rush.  We are not usually so spur of the moment people but the opportunity presented itself and the stars aligned.  

We can't all see what DCL sees.  Perhaps new reservation volume has plummeted and they know they can't fill that many cabins overnight.  They might as well not make it appear on their website that the ships are emptying out. This is all just a guess on my part.  Perhaps I'm way off.


----------



## SBMCT01

princesscinderella said:


> We are sailing on the April 11th fantasy and I had moved a couple weeks ago from a family ocean view to a verandah 4a gty stateroom because if we did get quarantined I didn’t want to be stuck without access to fresh air with 5 people in a small room.  My kids are 15, 12 & 10 so it would get cramped quickly.  Well I’ve been checking daily for my room assignment, and today I got an email from the concierge team that we were given a complementary upgrade to a concierge family ocean view veranda!!’ So excited,  it was a $13k difference for concierge when I changed from ocean view to veranda which was only $950, which was worth my peace of mind.  Unless we are sick we fully intend to sail.  We are in South Florida so we are a quick drive to Port Canaveral.  But it’s nice to know if we have to change last minute we can, so thanks Disney!!  The concierge when I spoke to him said he did notice we had sailed a lot with DCL we have 8 under our belt this one will make 9,  so maybe this helped with the Pixie Dust!!  Any business is vulnerable with this virus threat and we just have to roll with the punches and make the best decisions we can with the current information.


That is awesome for you.  We are on the same sailing and watching this closely and was thinking the same thing regarding the verandah.  Did you press for this or out of the blue while waiting for the guaranteed room assignment they gave the upgrade?


----------



## princesscinderella

SBMCT01 said:


> That is awesome for you.  We are on the same sailing and watching this closely and was thinking the same thing regarding the verandah.  Did you press for this or out of the blue while waiting for the guaranteed room assignment they gave the upgrade?


It was totally out of the blue,  just an email sent to my inbox asking me to call the concierge team to confirm the upgrade, by the end of the day.


----------



## SBMCT01

princesscinderella said:


> It was totally out of the blue,  just an email sent to my inbox asking me to call the concierge team to confirm the upgrade, by the end of the day.


You originally switched to a guarantee or had selected a room?


----------



## smmco

tidefan said:


> Just an aside... As one of those that just PIF the July 1st Greek Isles, this is a bit of a slap in the face to us.  Would have been nice to have had that 30 day PIF as well...


You will still be able to get a full refund.


----------



## tidefan

smmco said:


> You will still be able to get a full refund.


No, a full FCC, but if we can’t get on the next years Greek Isles,  we’ll have too much in FCC...


----------



## smmco

Lizzy777 said:


> I am not sure why, but I am blown away with some of the comments and replies. Disney is not responsible for this virus. Your VACATION does not constitute an emergency. We were all offered insurance. 12 months to rebook is generous and not required. Everyone should make the personal decision of what is best for their individual and specific circumstances.  If things stay as they are, I will be traveling 3/30 on the Dream.  If there are significant changes, I am thankful Disney has given us until the day before to make changes.  In the grand scheme of things, I truly hope people realize how ridiculous they sound.  #hopeIgetacredit


I totally agree. DCL is not obligated to do anything. I think this is very generous on their part.   The same posters that have been complaining for days that DCL should do something are still complaining. For God's sake, you have a year to rebook. Figure it out.!

The cruise executives are meeting at the White House tomorrow I wonder if that has something to do with the policy change today.


----------



## princesscinderella

SBMCT01 said:


> You originally switched to a guarantee or had selected a room?


I had an family Ocean view with a room number booked since last May, as we wanted to try it out, we usually sail verandah.  About 3 weeks ago I called to see if there were any verandah’s available after watch the saga of the princess cruise quarantine.  They said they only had gty but it would be a 4a cabin,  the cost to upgrade was $950 which is what I would have paid when I booked last May and had chosen a verandah instead of an ocean view.  So we were still waiting for our room number to be assigned.  I got my luggage tags yesterday with a fill in the blank cabin number.  Not sure how or why we got upgraded but we are excited. We do spend a ton of money at Disney like most of the disboard members, we are also DVC members with 5 home resorts.


----------



## smmco

tidefan said:


> No, a full FCC, but if we can’t get on the next years Greek Isles,  we’ll have too much in FCC...


You can use it as an OBC.


----------



## tidefan

smmco said:


> You can use it as an OBC.


I wonder if they would let us use it on more than one cruise...


----------



## MomOTwins

This reminds me why I love Disney.  We are cruising in late May, already past PIF, and mother in law is immune compromised from cancer treatments.  I am hopeful this will all have blown over for the most part before then, but if not, it is extraordinarily generous of Disney to let us reschedule up until the day before sailing!  Just WOW! I was expecting to just have to be out thousands of dollars if it wasn't safe for her to travel.


----------



## Ladybugx87

tidefan said:


> I wonder if they would let us use it on more than one cruise...


They would almost have to!! I have a verandah and inside cabin both booked. It would cover multiple other cruises.


----------



## tidefan

Ladybugx87 said:


> They would almost have to!! I have a verandah and inside cabin both booked. It would cover multiple other cruises.


Yeah, that's what I was getting at.  This cruise, even for DCL standards, is a price outlier...


----------



## MarkLT1

So, it pains me to say, but I think the MarkLT1 clan will be tapping out, and postponing our cruise.  If it was just my wife, kids, and I, we wouldn't be too concerned, but as I've indicated here (and in other threads) my dad who is going, would be extremely high risk if he caught COVID.  He had a chat with his doctor today, who essentially said "For you, with your lung and immune issues, this would not be like the flu.  We know how to treat the flu for people like you, and how to mitigate much of the risk through things like vaccines.  This bug is entirely different in that regard, and with your complications, we don't know how to treat it well at all."

Then we got the news of the first COVID patient in our state, as well as the 21 people aboard the Grand Princess.. and well.. do you really want to worry like that on a vacation?   This will be our second cancelled sailing in a row (the first was when he found out he had Lymphoma a couple years back), but we've got our eyes on another sailing in the fall, that has available staterooms.  So it is just postponing...  And I have to say, at this point, I am honestly relieved.  We'll hold out a bit to see if there is some miraculous turnaround in the spread of this thing, but I'm not exactly holding my breath for that.


----------



## Lisa F

MarkLT1 said:


> So, it pains me to say, but I think the MarkLT1 clan will be tapping out, and postponing our cruise.  If it was just my wife, kids, and I, we wouldn't be too concerned, but as I've indicated here (and in other threads) my dad who is going, would be extremely high risk if he caught COVID.  He had a chat with his doctor today, who essentially said "For you, with your lung and immune issues, this would not be like the flu.  We know how to treat the flu for people like you, and how to mitigate much of the risk through things like vaccines.  This bug is entirely different in that regard, and with your complications, we don't know how to treat it well at all."
> 
> Then we got the news of the first COVID patient in our state, as well as the 21 people aboard the Grand Princess.. and well.. do you really want to worry like that on a vacation?   This will be our second cancelled sailing in a row (the first was when he found out he had Lymphoma a couple years back), but we've got our eyes on another sailing in the fall, that has available staterooms.  So it is just postponing...  And I have to say, at this point, I am honestly relieved.  We'll hold out a bit to see if there is some miraculous turnaround in the spread of this thing, but I'm not exactly holding my breath for that.


I'm sorry for the postponement but glad your dad decided to heed his doctor's advice. Hopefully by the rebook date this will have long blown over and you can enjoy your family vacation without anything hanging over you. It will be worth the wait!


----------



## mrsgthatsme

Several silly questions from someone who has never used a GT rate... I know that normally, you are not able to switch to these rates once you have a PIF sailing booked. However, now that DCL is offering guests sailing prior to May 31 the chance to apply their payment to another cruise, I wondered if that still applied. I noticed that there is a great GT rate for rooms on our sailing in April and I would love it if we could move our family members currently in interior rooms into verandah rooms in the off chance there was a quarantine of any kind. Do you think there is any chance DCL would let us get the GT rate if we switched the interior rooms to verandahs? Also, on the Disney site the GT rates don't show up, I just saw them on the GT thread on disboards... is there some special way to access them on the Disney site?


----------



## princesscinderella

mrsgthatsme said:


> Several silly questions from someone who has never used a GT rate... I know that normally, you are not able to switch to these rates once you have a PIF sailing booked. However, now that DCL is offering guests sailing prior to May 31 the chance to apply their payment to another cruise, I wondered if that still applied. I noticed that there is a great GT rate for rooms on our sailing in April and I would love it if we could move our family members currently in interior rooms into verandah rooms in the off chance there was a quarantine of any kind. Do you think there is any chance DCL would let us get the GT rate if we switched the interior rooms to verandahs? Also, on the Disney site the GT rates don't show up, I just saw them on the GT thread on disboards... is there some special way to access them on the Disney site?


I’d say it’s worth a call to your travel agent or Disney as this is unprecedented territory in the cruise industry right now.  Especially since there will be lots of cancellations for the cruises that are sailing in the next two months with the news today.  They are going to be happy to keep as many guests onboard to keep revenue coming in.


----------



## Jon Mraz

Hey! I was wondering if you could update this chart after googling “normalcy bias”? 




T & R said:


> Not worried about Coronavirus at all.
> 
> Number of people in the U.S. killed annually by Coronavirus = 0
> Number of people in the U.S. killed annually by taking selfie pic = 2
> Number of people in the U.S. killed annually by vending machines falling on them = 13
> Number of people in the U.S. killed annually by lightning = 31
> Number of people in the U.S. killed annually by falling out of bed = 450
> 
> You get the point. You are more likely to die taking a selfie than by contracting the Coronavirus.


----------



## Snowwhyt

https://www.khon2.com/coronavirus-2/gov-ige-confirms-first-case-of-coronavirus-in-hawaii/Discussion by Dr. Josh Green about a “60 day pause” plan to stop all cruises being discussed.  Because of the Princess Cruise.


----------



## KevinFL

princesscinderella said:


> We are sailing on the April 11th fantasy and I had moved a couple weeks ago from a family ocean view to a verandah 4a gty stateroom because if we did get quarantined I didn’t want to be stuck without access to fresh air with 5 people in a small room.  My kids are 15, 12 & 10 so it would get cramped quickly.  Well I’ve been checking daily for my room assignment, and today I got an email from the concierge team that we were given a complementary upgrade to a concierge family ocean view veranda!!’ So excited,  it was a $13k difference for concierge when I changed from ocean view to veranda which was only $950, which was worth my peace of mind.  Unless we are sick we fully intend to sail.  We are in South Florida so we are a quick drive to Port Canaveral.  But it’s nice to know if we have to change last minute we can, so thanks Disney!!  The concierge when I spoke to him said he did notice we had sailed a lot with DCL we have 8 under our belt this one will make 9,  so maybe this helped with the Pixie Dust!!  Any business is vulnerable with this virus threat and we just have to roll with the punches and make the best decisions we can with the current information.



Never heard of them doing this; usually unbooked Concierge cabins are available for people to pay for upgrade at port on embarkation day.   This explains why I am seeing many Concierge cabins disappear for upcoming cruises in the next several weeks.  Anyone else received this upgrade?


----------



## randumb0

Snowwhyt said:


> https://www.khon2.com/coronavirus-2/gov-ige-confirms-first-case-of-coronavirus-in-hawaii/Discussion by Dr. Josh Green about a “60 day pause” plan to stop all cruises being discussed.  Because of the Princess Cruise.



That may not be a bad idea. There were several cases linked to a cruise in Egypt


----------



## mom4fun

Snowwhyt said:


> https://www.khon2.com/coronavirus-2/gov-ige-confirms-first-case-of-coronavirus-in-hawaii/Discussion by Dr. Josh Green about a “60 day pause” plan to stop all cruises being discussed.  Because of the Princess Cruise.


Oh,boy....... that could be bad for our Hawaii cruises coming up in April and May. It’s not like you can move it to a Hawaii cruise in 2021.


----------



## cats mom

Jon Mraz said:


> Hey! I was wondering if you could update this chart after googling “normalcy bias”?



To be fair I'd suggest including both "normalcy bias" and "overreaction" in the search. 

Of course everyone is free to make their own determination as to which direction they think the response to coronavirus is trending.


----------



## dhutchin12

Can a person cancel a cruise and rebook it since it is now a GT rate?


----------



## Jon Mraz

I think the key is to be proportional. We knew this outbreak was happening in late January. Both we (the American public) and our government chose to ignore the looming threat. There are thousands of cases in the US right now that we don’t know about yet because there are not enough working test kits.

The point isn’t to overreact every time or under react, but to be vigilant and take proportional action. There’s no reason that people should have bum rushed Costco this week if they had started preparing slowly but surely in early Feb.



cats mom said:


> To be fair I'd suggest including both "normalcy bias" and "overreaction" in the search.
> 
> Of course everyone is free to make their own determination as to which direction they think the response to coronavirus is trending.


----------



## Sakura1017

mom2brooke76 said:


> Sorry! It’s basically says what I had mentioned above, that cruises booked though May 31 can move their date without penalty and that if you choose to go ahead on the cruise you will receive anywhere from $100-$200 stateroom credit. If we go next Saturday, we would get the $150 credit.


Well what happens if you already have on board credit on a cruise, and according to the cruise contract you are already maxed out on credit for the cruise? Hmmmm


----------



## mousefan73

To keep up on latest travel restrictions this is a great resource. Not only for Corona but general visa and other current updates c

https://www.iatatravelcentre.com/in...cu2GFWtt0azE7XAStQVsUd1q4yzrEtKAIxwHTUWbH61I4


----------



## mom2brooke76

Sakura1017 said:


> Well what happens if you already have on board credit on a cruise, and according to the cruise contract you are already maxed out on credit for the cruise? Hmmmm



That was Carnival that I posted about and they were giving it in addition to any other credit you had.


----------



## Meriweather

Naeher said:


> *Beginning Friday, March 6, all guests and crew members will have their temperature checked by a nurse with a no touch thermometer prior to boarding. Additional medical screening will be required for anyone with a temperature of 100.4º F or greater, and they along with their travel party may be unable to sail. *
> *Finally, guests scheduled to sail between now and May 31, 2020, can now change their reservation up until the day before embarkation and receive a 100% cruise credit to be used for a future sailing within 12 months of their original sail date. You can make this change by calling 1-866-325-2112. The credit is non-refundable and standard prevailing rates will apply*.



must be for all cruise lines......We got an email for a cruise that starts today on RCCL saying the same thing


----------



## mousefan73

so there is online speculation that when Trump meets with cruiseline CEOS they will decide on a 60 day stop.. so I did some quick math using figures I just came up with..
Let's assume 40 ships leaving the US market. Each ship has 3000 pax.. just just estimate a week sailing. each passenger is worth 700 dollars in revenue.( some higher some lower). Now let's add on another 300 per pax for airtravel, hotel, car rentals, food, dining etc... so 1000 per passengers.

1000 unit x 120,000 passengers each week x 8 weeks. we are looking at 960 MUSD almost 1 billion.
Now what about crew? Most do not have visas. so will these shifts be floating hotels in commercial/military docks? My figures do not incude the crew numbers.

The above does not keep in mind the costs the cruiselines will incur with no cash in. I am sure they as the airlines now are having more cash out in refunds for those before PIF or insurance claims. then incoming revenue...

conclusion: not a pretty picture

and I just heard a segment on TV, the insurance companies are not prepared for this too


----------



## stowe75

mousefan73 said:


> so there is online speculation that when Trump meets with cruiseline CEOS they will decide on a 60 day stop.. so I did some quick math using figures I just came up with..
> Let's assume 40 ships leaving the US market. Each ship has 3000 pax.. just just estimate a week sailing. each passenger is worth 700 dollars in revenue.( some higher some lower). Now let's add on another 300 per pax for airtravel, hotel, car rentals, food, dining etc... so 1000 per passengers.
> 
> 1000 unit x 120,000 passengers each week x 8 weeks. we are looking at 960 MUSD almost 1 billion.
> Now what about crew? Most do not have visas. so will these shifts be floating hotels in commercial/military docks? My figures do not incude the crew numbers.
> 
> The above does not keep in mind the costs the cruiselines will incur with no cash in. I am sure they as the airlines now are having more cash out in refunds for those before PIF or insurance claims. then incoming revenue...
> 
> conclusion: not a pretty picture
> 
> and I just heard a segment on TV, the insurance companies are not prepared for this too


If they do impose a 60 day stop...which I am thinking is very likely at this point. Do you think we will be refunded our full fare?  I know you don't know but just seeing what people are speculating. Or just the current option to rebook on a future cruise?  I have been trying to get in touch with my Dreams Unlimited agent to rebook our 3/21/2020 cruise to March 2020 but have not had a reply yet. Which is irritating me because I want to move on with my vacation plan B and book a stay elsewhere. I hate to be a pest but I want to get this off my plate especially since we are theoretically supposed to sail 2 weeks from today. BUT if they swing to a full refund I think I would rather have my money back at this point. Especially since now I am going to incur hotel costs under Plan B.


----------



## flstatenolefan

Has anyone tried to get their cruise transferred to a Disney World hotel vacation instead?  There are absolutely no cruise itineraries that fit in our schedule for the next year without a significant cost increase.


----------



## NMK62303

princesscinderella said:


> We are sailing on the April 11th fantasy and I had moved a couple weeks ago from a family ocean view to a verandah 4a gty stateroom because if we did get quarantined I didn’t want to be stuck without access to fresh air with 5 people in a small room.  My kids are 15, 12 & 10 so it would get cramped quickly.  Well I’ve been checking daily for my room assignment, and today I got an email from the concierge team that we were given a complementary upgrade to a concierge family ocean view veranda!!’ So excited,  it was a $13k difference for concierge when I changed from ocean view to veranda which was only $950, which was worth my peace of mind.  Unless we are sick we fully intend to sail.  We are in South Florida so we are a quick drive to Port Canaveral.  But it’s nice to know if we have to change last minute we can, so thanks Disney!!  The concierge when I spoke to him said he did notice we had sailed a lot with DCL we have 8 under our belt this one will make 9,  so maybe this helped with the Pixie Dust!!  Any business is vulnerable with this virus threat and we just have to roll with the punches and make the best decisions we can with the current information.


We are on the same cruise!  Hope to see you there - we have 16 yo triplets  wish we could get an upgrade too!!  That would be awesome.  Congrats on the upgrade!


----------



## _auroraborealis_

flstatenolefan said:


> Has anyone tried to get their cruise transferred to a Disney World hotel vacation instead?  There are absolutely no cruise itineraries that fit in our schedule for the next year without a significant cost increase.


You cannot do that. Different divisions. Might as well be trying to transfer a Walmart credit to Target.


----------



## mom4fun

stowe75 said:


> If they do impose a 60 day stop...which I am thinking is very likely at this point. Do you think we will be refunded our full fare?  I know you don't know but just seeing what people are speculating. Or just the current option to rebook on a future cruise?  I have been trying to get in touch with my Dreams Unlimited agent to rebook our 3/21/2020 cruise to March 2020 but have not had a reply yet. Which is irritating me because I want to move on with my vacation plan B and book a stay elsewhere. I hate to be a pest but I want to get this off my plate especially since we are theoretically supposed to sail 2 weeks from today. BUT if they swing to a full refund I think I would rather have my money back at this point. Especially since now I am going to incur hotel costs under Plan B.


Hopefully we will hear more today. Disney could offer refunds only to those that are cruising within the next 60 days since they would be forced to cancel whether they want to or not.


----------



## flstatenolefan

_auroraborealis_ said:


> You cannot do that. Different divisions. Might as well be trying to transfer a Walmart credit to Target.



That's what I was thinking, but thought it might be worth a shot.  I thought I read about a family that missed a cruise that were sent to Disney World instead.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

We already have a PC cruise booked for next Feb.  If they are going to cancel our March cruise, I'd love to be able to apply those funds to our already booked cruise.  The PC cruise requires a substantial use of vacation hours (14 nights cruise + travel days) and not even factoring the cost in $ it would be hard to take another vacation so close to the one planned.


----------



## mom2brooke76

Just wanted to say that Carnival released the folllowing today. It’s nice that, other than toppings area (where there are two small ones) everything else, including the buffet will no longer be self serve. I’m sure they’re being more diligent due to their Princess ship situation.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

_auroraborealis_ said:


> You cannot do that. Different divisions. Might as well be trying to transfer a Walmart credit to Target.



Typically this is true but Disney can do what it chooses. We're in unchartered waters for sure.
(reason for edit:  replied to wrong post)


----------



## Gentry2004

mom4fun said:


> Hopefully we will hear more today. Disney could offer refunds only to those that are cruising within the next 60 days since they would be forced to cancel whether they want to or not.



I have no idea how likely or not a 60 cruise hold is, but they would certainly need to offer refunds for the people who are willing to cruise and can’t rebook. I’m assuming if this is under consideration (no idea) the government is working with the cruise lines to ease their financial pain. I already saw an article about delayed taxes for travel companies.


----------



## hnthomps

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> Typically this is true but Disney can do what it chooses. We're in unchartered waters for sure.


Right - we have a land and sea. Flying to WDW next Wednesday, boarding 3/21. If the cruise is cancelled, Disney corporate would get more money from us if they help us extend our stay at WDW. Which we are more likely to do if we can use some or all of the cruise money. If we can’t, we will just cancel entirely - we can’t pay for two fancy vacations simultaneously.


----------



## cruisehopeful

I got my email yesterday, but had a 12 hour day, so didn't have time to read the whole thing or think much about it. I am 5 weeks out from a weekend cruise and would absolutely take the cruise if I was sure that I wouldn't be quarantined on the ship for an extended period of time if someone else turns up sick with it. If I had the option of self quarantine at home - I'd be all over that. 

I already have same cruise booked again for October. So, if I do end up postponing this cruise, I will cancel the October one and then rebook it with this cruise credit. I am still waiting to decide and for more information because I do have almost a full 5 weeks to decide. We are local to our port, drive our own car, have a local family member staying in our house watching our pets, it's very easy for us to take this cruise or to cancel it. I am just worried that the longer I wait to decide, the higher the price for the October cruise will go. At any rate, I am in a really good position with this and I feel very relaxed about it now that I know I have up until the day before departure to decide if I am going to take it or reschedule it.


----------



## Gentry2004

I think if they completely cancel your cruise, you would simply be refunded to your original payment method.


----------



## _auroraborealis_

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> Typically this is true but Disney can do what it chooses. We're in unchartered waters for sure.
> (reason for edit:  replied to wrong post)



They can't necessarily. It ends up being something where they have to be able to manage it under public accounting rules, which with large corporations isn't always plug and play.

Everyone likes to think Disney can do whatever they want, but running afoul of the SEC is not advised. And those rules create many barriers.


----------



## SBMCT01

Has anyone sailing between now and May seen a price drop?  I would assume some number of people are taking the option to reschedule which under normal circumstances would increase availability and push down price.  We are sailing April 11 and price is holding


----------



## cruisehopeful

Gentry2004 said:


> I think if they completely cancel your cruise, you would simply be refunded to your original payment method.


Yes, it DCL cancels, they will give a full refund. They may or may not choose to offer other things such as a reduced cost cruise later, OBC for a future cruise, etc. They tend not to be as generous as many of the other lines, but they would at least give a full refund. I know Pres. Trump is considering stopping all cruises for a while. If he does that before my cruise sails, I'll just get my refund and go to Disneyland instead.


----------



## monkeydawn

cruisehopeful said:


> If I had the option of self quarantine at home - I'd be all over that.



The problem is how do you get home without infecting others?  Even if you park at the port and can drive home and not have to rely on some sort of public transportation, how many others are in that same category.  This is why self isolation at home after a cruise should not be considered as a realistic option.


----------



## Gentry2004

I’ve seen a bunch of GTY rates but not for the week before/after Easter. But if you give up your old booking, you lose the flexible cancellation policy.


----------



## cruisehopeful

SBMCT01 said:


> Has anyone sailing between now and May seen a price drop?  I would assume some number of people are taking the option to reschedule which under normal circumstances would increase availability and push down price.  We are sailing April 11 and price is holding


Nope. I don't see any pricing drops at all with Disney. Other lines, yes.


----------



## justafigment27

hnthomps said:


> Right - we have a land and sea. Flying to WDW next Wednesday, boarding 3/21. If the cruise is cancelled, Disney corporate would get more money from us if they help us extend our stay at WDW. Which we are more likely to do if we can use some or all of the cruise money. If we can’t, we will just cancel entirely - we can’t pay for two fancy vacations simultaneously.



If there is a 60 day ban on cruises, I think the likely outcome is an automatic credit issued to the original form of payment rather than a credit. Maybe that’s just wishful thinking on my part though?

Whenever there is a last minute change of itinerary, it seems like people are quick to point out that the cruise contract only guarantees you a cruise, not a specific port ... so my thought process is that if they can’t give us the cruise, they need to refund our payment. 

Guess I should go read the contract ...


----------



## smmco

dhutchin12 said:


> Can a person cancel a cruise and rebook it since it is now a GT rate?


normally no, but if this is one of cruises that's 100% refundable I don't see why not.


----------



## bwolfe

cruisehopeful said:


> Yes, it DCL cancels, they will give a full refund. They may or may not choose to offer other things such as a reduced cost cruise later, OBC for a future cruise, etc. They tend not to be as generous as many of the other lines, but they would at least give a full refund. *I know Pres. Trump is considering stopping all cruises for a while.* If he does that before my cruise sails, I'll just get my refund and go to Disneyland instead.



Where you did you see this?


----------



## Dreams&wishes

Castaway Cay, please note that The Bahamas will not allow anyone to disembark in any Bahamian port if they have been to China, South Korea, Italy or Iran in the past 20 days prior to arrival. These Guests may be able to sail but will be unable to visit The Bahamas.

Italy has been added to the mix


----------



## cruisehopeful

bwolfe said:


> Where you did you see this?


I saw it on my local news last night. I cannot find any online articles confirming that.

Not exactly what I thought I heard, but maybe this is what they were talking about https://www.cnbc.com/2020/03/06/us-considering-discouraging-some-travelers-from-cruises.html


----------



## Naeher

cruisehopeful said:


> I saw it on my local news last night. I cannot find any online articles confirming that.
> 
> Not exactly what I thought I heard, but maybe this is what they were talking about https://www.cnbc.com/2020/03/06/us-considering-discouraging-some-travelers-from-cruises.html


https://www.hawaiinewsnow.com/2020/...p-cruise-ship-travel-given-links-coronavirus/ this mentions the 60 days


----------



## cwis

This whole idea of banning cruises for 60 days is crazy. Who would have thought about it a few months ago? And yet, given that we mostly act out of reason now, for some it might be the sensible thing to do.

I can't even imagine how many lives would be impacted by this. Workers not getting paid, ports of call not getting their influx of tourists…

I wouldn't be surprised if more than one cruise line were to collapse, should this really take place. (And, I wouldn't want to have a “credit toward a future cruise” on those lines.)


----------



## cruisehopeful

cwis said:


> I can't even imagine how many lives would be impacted by this. Workers not getting paid, ports of call not getting their influx of tourists…


It's actually weighing on me. I love the Wonder and really care about the crew. If I do cancel my upcoming cruise, I am tempted to ask if I can still pay my gratuities... doubt there's a way since they probably haven't assigned anyone to me, it is something that I have been thinking about.


----------



## Gentry2004

cwis said:


> This whole idea of banning cruises for 60 days is crazy. Who would have thought about it a few months ago? And yet, given that we mostly act out of reason now, for some it might be the sensible thing to do.
> 
> I can't even imagine how many lives would be impacted by this. Workers not getting paid, ports of call not getting their influx of tourists…
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if more than one cruise line were to collapse, should this really take place. (And, I wouldn't want to have a “credit toward a future cruise” on those lines.)



They all have (or should have) business interruption insurance.


----------



## smmco

cwis said:


> This whole idea of banning cruises for 60 days is crazy. Who would have thought about it a few months ago? And yet, given that we mostly act out of reason now, for some it might be the sensible thing to do.
> 
> I can't even imagine how many lives would be impacted by this. Workers not getting paid, ports of call not getting their influx of tourists…
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if more than one cruise line were to collapse, should this really take place. (And, I wouldn't want to have a “credit toward a future cruise” on those lines.)


Most people don't think about the effect this would have on the economy.  They only think about their own bank account.


----------



## Numtini

smmco said:


> Most people don't think about the effect this would have on the economy. They only think about their own bank account.



I'm not interested in dying to improve shareholder value. I'm not interested in spending a month in quarantine to do so either.


----------



## smmco

Gentry2004 said:


> They all have (or should have) business interruption insurance.


What about the employees? How many would lose jobs? Hotels, restaurants, taxi drivers, uber drivers....the list goes on and on.


----------



## Gentry2004

smmco said:


> What about the employees? How many would lose jobs? Hotels, restaurants, taxi drivers, uber drivers....the list goes on and on.



When my  husband's company had to invoke their BI insurance a few years ago, they still paid all of the employees. That's what the insurance is for.


----------



## smmco

Numtini said:


> I'm not interested in dying to improve shareholder value. I'm not interested in spending a month in quarantine to do so either.


It's not about shareholder value. Thousand of people in the travel industry would be laid off. Why does everyone think a recession only affects shareholders and the stock market. It has an effect on everyone.


----------



## coloradocutie

We are booked this July on N. Europe. But we also booked Norway/iceland last week, just as a backup. Can i apply my cruise credit from N. Europe to next summer's Norway Iceland deposit? Or do I have to cancel my Norway Iceland deposit completely so that they can transfer the N. Europe to a new cruise? Can they combine what I have paid?


----------



## mousefan73

Gentry2004 said:


> They all have (or should have) business interruption insurance.


That is not going to help.  A colleague at work ( I work  airline corporate  sides) was saying that post SARs most policies exclude “ epidemics” Also. Even if insurance were to pay ( which most won’t ) they would default.  If this were to continue let’s say until end of summer. Between travel, tourism, shipping, transportation we are talking trillions.


----------



## wl1117

I don't know if this was posted already, but I got an email from Norwegian last night with their new Peace of Mind booking guarantee. I'm not looking for a DCL rebooking window that far out, but 18-24 months would be better in line with their competitors.


----------



## smmco

Gentry2004 said:


> When my  husband's company had to invoke their BI insurance a few years ago, they still paid all of the employees. That's what the insurance is for.


There will still be layoffs. Look what happened to the airline industry after 9/11.  Has no one on this board ever been affected by a recession? Or do you all live in a bubble?


----------



## Gentry2004

mousefan73 said:


> That is not going to help.  A colleague at work ( I work  airline corporate  sides) was saying that post SARs most policies exclude “ epidemics” Also. Even if insurance were to pay ( which most won’t ) they would default.  If this were to continue let’s say until end of summer. Between travel, tourism, shipping, transportation we are talking trillions.



Well I'm not really sure what is the point off all these rich insurance companies if we can't expect them to actually pay on any of their policies for fear of them "defaulting."


----------



## slmoy1016

I'm just watching the news from day to day to see how this goes.   I'm supposed to be cruising out late April 2020 with my husband for our honeymoon.   I think in the future I will be purchasing a CFAR (Cancel For Any Reason policy) for major trips such as long cruises.   No one could've predicted this happening.   Still primary prevention: wash your hands!!!


----------



## Gentry2004

coloradocutie said:


> We are booked this July on N. Europe. But we also booked Norway/iceland last week, just as a backup. Can i apply my cruise credit from N. Europe to next summer's Norway Iceland deposit? Or do I have to cancel my Norway Iceland deposit completely so that they can transfer the N. Europe to a new cruise? Can they combine what I have paid?



Other people have reported being allowed to do something similar.


----------



## hnthomps

Gentry2004 said:


> They all have (or should have) business interruption insurance.


My company’s business interruption insurance explicitly excludes viral pandemics.


----------



## mom4fun

Naeher said:


> https://www.hawaiinewsnow.com/2020/...p-cruise-ship-travel-given-links-coronavirus/ this mentions the 60 days


It sounds like Hawaii’s government doesn’t want cruise ships there for 60 days.


----------



## MarkLT1

hnthomps said:


> My company’s business interruption insurance explicitly excludes viral pandemics.



Typically for a low-probability, high cost event like a pandemic, you would need a specific rider (or in this case, possibly its own policy, just for pandemics), and in the case of a large company like Disney, the insurance company would then negotiate a specific re-insurance for that rider/policy.  (Re-insurance is insurance for the the insurance company).

Remember, ANYTHING is insurable (if you are big enough, which Disney is).. the question is if that insurance is worth it.  Frankly, I would be surprised to find out that DCL does not have some sort of insurance for this kind of event.  It likely wouldn't cover 100% of losses, but should cover a not-insignificant portion.  It all gets factored into the cost of doing business, and while it wouldn't eliminate all of the pain for DCL, it would definitely soften the blow.


----------



## planecrazy63

I may have missed it upthread - if you had a *GT fare (such as a VGT) and you cancel, can you apply it to a future *GT in say the summer? We are on a cruise in 3 weeks and going to reschedule, but don't know what we will be able to use the credit for.


----------



## mousefan73

smmco said:


> It's not about shareholder value. Thousand of people in the travel industry would be laid off. Why does everyone think a recession only affects shareholders and the stock market. It has an effect on everyone.


Agree 100% Shareholder value, dividends, stock price are all out the window. For many it's cash flow so they can pay expenses( employees).  we had a great 2019 and would have expected a dividend pay out in April.. As an employee and shareholder EVERYONE is like screw the dividend.. cancel that and take the millions and millions in dividend cash to pay our salaries and other expenses. Internal communication from board to executive management NEVER referred to pleasing shareholders and or stock value but has only been about safety of customers and employees and how to maintain cash flow.


----------



## coloradocutie

Gentry2004 said:


> Other people have reported being allowed to do something similar.


Thanks. The agent last night said she did not think it could be done.


----------



## carolina_yankee

smmco said:


> Most people don't think about the effect this would have on the economy.  They only think about their own bank account.





Numtini said:


> I'm not interested in dying to improve shareholder value. I'm not interested in spending a month in quarantine to do so either.



Dying is a bit extreme here, considering the mortality rate, whatever it is, of COVID-19.

And it's not just shareholder value. Believe me, Disney will be fine if they have to shutter the cruise division. Heck, they could eliminate it altogether if they have to. however, if the travel industry grinds to a halt, unemployment will quickly rise to double digits from other losses - port jobs, support jobs, tourism jobs. It's not just banning ships leaving US, but also ships coming to US.

Most people affected don't have resources to keep their lives going, so purchasing power plummets, bankruptcies increase, along with everything else that comes with loss of income (and health insurance). Things like bans increase a sense of panic and call into question the safety of other similar options. If cruises are banned, why not air travel? If people from these countries are banned, why not these other countries? Why is WDW safe if the cruises aren't - not just the parks, but the resorts and restaurants, too?

I fully support companies giving no-cost options to customers who want to re-arrange their plans, but blanket bans need to be thought out carefully. There is much we don't know about COVID-19, but it's not ebola and mitigation factors can go a long way to ensuring guest safety.

There is a lot of unknown here. We have to respond carefully so we do't create other problems that will shift the damage or cause more of it.


----------



## jlbf06

smmco said:


> There will still be layoffs. Look what happened to the airline industry after 9/11.  Has no one on this board ever been affected by a recession? Or do you all live in a bubble?



19 of the infected people tested on the Princess ship are crew - it might not just be layoffs that affect them soon. I'm not saying this isn't a painful situation all around, but it's a real problem and one that's going to get worse. Some tough decisions will have to be made between public health and finances, as we've already seen in China.


----------



## Debbru

A question for anyone who has spoken to DCL about this "rebooking credit" policy.  The announcement states "this credit is non-refundable".  Does that mean the original money can only be used for the replacement cruise or does it mean that once the money is rebooked, that cruise is now non-cancellable, non-refundable??? So if something happens & we are not able to go on the rebooked cruise, we are then out all the money anyway???


----------



## Gentry2004

Debbru said:


> A question for anyone who has spoken to DCL about this "rebooking credit" policy.  The announcement states "this credit is non-refundable".  Does that mean the original money can only be used for the replacement cruise or does it mean that once the money is rebooked, that cruise is now non-cancellable, non-refundable??? So if something happens & we are not able to go on the rebooked cruise, we are then out all the money anyway???



I haven’t spoken to DCL, but I read it as the credits are non-refundable and expire after 12 months from original sail date, but perhaps you could move the credits again within the twelve months? I don’t see them refunding cash if you cancel the re-booked cruise.


----------



## mousefan73

So my mom and I are both booked on the Hawaiian sailing from Vancouver on 27 April. I am in my late 40s and my mother is 69, we are both healthy. We have decided that we will wait things out until the beginning of April, the first week and make a decision if we take the credit offer. Of course things can change and Disney makes that decision for us by canceling. We will then rebook for different cruise later this year or beginning of next year. This trip is a mom and daughter trip without my husband or kids. So either we use the credit for a larger sailing with the whole family or my mother and I are eyeing the Bermuda , Panama, the usual sailings that take place while my kids are in school.

At this time I will stop buying any more fish extender gifts or make any more magnets which is been my past time and happy Place the past half year . I figure I probably can’t use my FE lists right now anyways as I have a feeling many state rooms might drop or who knows. In my FB group most people are adamant about being on this sailing. Even those 60+.


If this trip doesn’t happen my mom and I are probably both out about $800 together. That’s the one-way fare from Honolulu back to San Francisco that is nonrefundable and makes no sense to try and veg for a credit as what would one due with a one-way ticket on Hawaiian anyways. I believe I have one hotel room I made an error when I booked and booked a nonrefundable rate and that’s for one night in San Francisco on our way back the rest of my hotels I can cancel 24 hours before so I will do those and also car rentals I can also cancel I hope. If not that’s may be only about $200.

So I’ve decided just chill for the month of March, Maybe stay less on these boards, though I enjoy them it’s kind of stressing me with this topic.  Watch less news. Nothing I can change anyways and just keep washing my hands

The only thing that sucks is that I work for an airline and most likely the month of March and April I will be furloughed or required to take vacation anyways so I would’ve had the time


----------



## Debbru

Gentry2004 said:


> I haven’t spoken to DCL, but I read it as the credits are non-refundable and expire after 12 months from original sail date, but perhaps you could move the credits again within the twelve months? I don’t see them refunding cash if you cancel the re-booked cruise.


Yeah, that makes sense.  Everyone would just use their 100% credit to book any cruise then cancel it before PIF to get the cash back!  No way DCL would let that happen.


----------



## smmco

jlbf06 said:


> 19 of the infected people tested on the Princess ship are crew - it might not just be layoffs that affect them soon. I'm not saying this isn't a painful situation all around, but it's a real problem and one that's going to get worse. Some tough decisions will have to be made between public health and finances, as we've already seen in China.


Chances are the crew will get better just like they would if they had the flu. The hype over this thing is insane. Economic strain also causes a lot of health problems.


----------



## Chimera72

mousefan73 said:


> So my mom and I are both booked on the Hawaiian sailing from Vancouver on 27 April. I am in my late 40s and my mother is 69, we are both healthy. We have decided that we will wait things out until the beginning of April, the first week and make a decision if we take the credit offer. Of course things can change and Disney makes that decision for us by canceling. We will then rebook for different cruise later this year or beginning of next year. This trip is a mom and daughter trip without my husband or kids. So either we use the credit for a larger sailing with the whole family or my mother and I are eyeing the Bermuda , Panama, the usual sailings that take place while my kids are in school.
> 
> At this time I will stop buying any more fish extender gifts or make any more magnets which is been my past time and happy Place the past half year . I figure I probably can’t use my FE lists right now anyways as I have a feeling many state rooms might drop or who knows. In my FB group most people are adamant about being on this sailing. Even those 60+.
> 
> 
> If this trip doesn’t happen my mom and I are probably both out about $800 together. That’s the one-way fare from Honolulu back to San Francisco that is nonrefundable and makes no sense to try and veg for a credit as what would one due with a one-way ticket on Hawaiian anyways. I believe I have one hotel room I made an error when I booked and booked a nonrefundable rate and that’s for one night in San Francisco on our way back the rest of my hotels I can cancel 24 hours before so I will do those and also car rentals I can also cancel I hope. If not that’s may be only about $200.
> 
> So I’ve decided just chill for the month of March, Maybe stay less on these boards, though I enjoy them it’s kind of stressing me with this topic.  Watch less news. Nothing I can change anyways and just keep washing my hands
> 
> The only thing that sucks is that I work for an airline and most likely the month of March and April I will be furloughed or required to take vacation anyways so I would’ve had the time


We are in the same position. Watching for another couple of weeks OR so to see what happens. Might get worse...


----------



## jlbf06

smmco said:


> If everyone sits home and doesn't spen
> 
> Chances are the crew will get better just like they would if they had the flu. The hype over this thing is insane. Economic strain also causes a lot of health problems.



I sincerely hope they will. But the facts are that six people died and 32 remain in a critical condition following their cruise on the Diamond Princess. If they hadn’t been quarantined and the ship continued to cruise as normal, how many more? 

I’m not sure that calling the WHO and world leaders insane is all that logical. They have taken unprecedented action to curtail the spread of this disease and I for one trust that they’re not doing it for publicity.


----------



## DIS_MIKE

Chimera72 said:


> We are in the same position. Watching for another couple of weeks OR so to see what happens. Might get worse...


That’s how I feel as well. Wait it out another month or so and see what happens but as of now my gut is telling me to cancel my cruise in May. No idea how Delta will handle my flights though.
76 cases in NYC now.


----------



## MarkLT1

Lisa F said:


> I'm sorry for the postponement but glad your dad decided to heed his doctor's advice. Hopefully by the rebook date this will have long blown over and you can enjoy your family vacation without anything hanging over you. It will be worth the wait!



Thanks Lisa.  When DCL offered the option to cancel, and after my dad's doctor chatting with him, it wasn't even a hard decision to make.  My wife and I are feeling a bit melancholy today, but we already started looking at the Magic and what it has to offer (We've only ever sailed on the Fantasy).  So its a bit like starting over again.. but 8 months really isn't *that* long to wait.. (is it?)


----------



## cvjw

Debbru said:


> A question for anyone who has spoken to DCL about this "rebooking credit" policy.  The announcement states "this credit is non-refundable".  Does that mean the original money can only be used for the replacement cruise or does it mean that once the money is rebooked, that cruise is now non-cancellable, non-refundable??? So if something happens & we are not able to go on the rebooked cruise, we are then out all the money anyway???



I am having a hard time figuring out what to do. I was all set to rebook our May cruise to January, but the no refundable part gives me pause. If the virus is still around in January, we would be out $9,000 since the fare is not refundable. We still have a week or so to cancel and just lose our deposit. We are leaning towards that option right now. I just don’t like the nonrefundable part with the uncertainty in the world right now.


----------



## Lisa F

MarkLT1 said:


> Thanks Lisa.  When DCL offered the option to cancel, and after my dad's doctor chatting with him, it wasn't even a hard decision to make.  My wife and I are feeling a bit melancholy today, but we already started looking at the Magic and what it has to offer (We've only ever sailed on the Fantasy).  So its a bit like starting over again.. but 8 months really isn't *that* long to wait.. (is it?)


Honestly (not just saying this) the anticipation is a big part of the fun for me!   My problem is I let myself go too long without any vacation and then hit the point of being burned out, I am going to try to do more intermediate things now that I am not saving for the big expensive trip.   Maybe you can still do something more local to ease the pain.


----------



## smmco

jlbf06 said:


> I sincerely hope they will. But the facts are that six people died and 32 remain in a critical condition following their cruise on the Diamond Princess. If they hadn’t been quarantined and the ship continued to cruise as normal, how many more?
> 
> I’m not sure that calling the WHO and world leaders insane is all that logical. They have taken unprecedented action to curtail the spread of this disease and I for one trust that they’re not doing it for publicity.


I don't think I called world leaders and the WHO insane did I? I said the hype is insane and we have the media and flame throwers on social media to thank for that.


----------



## ISpyMickeyMouse

I've been on hold now for a combined total of 6 hours...figured I'd ask one of my questions here while waiting for an agent to answer   We are rescheduling our March 20th Wonder sailing.  I purchased/pre-paid for a TON of stateroom amenities (case of water, beer, champagne, room decorations, kids gifts plus prepaid $250 OBC).  Does anyone have experience on what happens to those purchases during this time?  Thanks!


----------



## Gentry2004

cvjw said:


> I am having a hard time figuring out what to do. I was all set to rebook our May cruise to January, but the no refundable part gives me pause. If the virus is still around in January, we would be out $9,000 since the fare is not refundable. We still have a week or so to cancel and just lose our deposit. We are leaning towards that option right now. I just don’t like the nonrefundable part with the uncertainty in the world right now.


That’s my concern too - if things are no better in Jan, which is when we’d move our cruise to. Jan is also regular flu season which I don’t love. We don’t want to move our April cruise to next April - it’s much more expensive. We may just take the existing cruise - not planning to decide until the days right before we leave.

It’s tougher in your case because you can still get a lot of money back and I cannot. Good luck.


----------



## Gentry2004

MarkLT1 said:


> Thanks Lisa.  When DCL offered the option to cancel, and after my dad's doctor chatting with him, it wasn't even a hard decision to make.  My wife and I are feeling a bit melancholy today, but we already started looking at the Magic and what it has to offer (We've only ever sailed on the Fantasy).  So its a bit like starting over again.. but 8 months really isn't *that* long to wait.. (is it?)



Which Magic Itinerary?


----------



## tonybest

I booked 4/19 Wonder trip through Costco and due to the virus fear, was "forced" to cancel my trip on 3/4/20, the last day I could just lose my deposit. Then yesterday I learned I could convert the fare to full credit. I called Disney cruise and was asked to contact the Costco travel to get the credit back instead of losing the deposit. Now I have been stuck with the endless waiting of the Costco travel phone line. Does anyone have a similar experience?


----------



## MarkLT1

Gentry2004 said:


> Which Magic Itinerary?



We are looking at the Thanksgiving week cruise on the Magic out of Miami.  It is about 5% more expensive than our current sailing for the same level room (I was surprised it wasn't significantly more than that), but our oldest is going into middle school next year, and we wanted to limit the amount of school he'd be missing.  If we didn't have the 12-month limitation, we'd be considering Alaska cruises for the following summer.  The kids also have time off in early October, but we couldn't find any 7-day cruises available at all during that week (which would have been optimal), and the cruises over their spring break were MUCH more than our current sailing (like 25-35% more).


----------



## cvjw

Gentry2004 said:


> That’s my concern too - if things are no better in Jan, which is when we’d move our cruise to. Jan is also regular flu season which I don’t love. We don’t want to move our April cruise to next April - it’s much more expensive. We may just take the existing cruise - not planning to decide until the days right before we leave.
> 
> It’s tougher in your case because you can still get a lot of money back and I cannot. Good luck.



The January replacement cruise for us is also more expensive. As is the only other option of a March spring break cruise. The non refundable part plus another $700 - $1000 to cruise in our same cabins next year. No really good options.


----------



## dhutchin12

smmco said:


> normally no, but if this is one of cruises that's 100% refundable I don't see why not.


They said this is not currently a refundable cruise. She had us move it to a far out dummy cruise to keep the onboard benefits. Then, we rebooked the original cruise that is now $1,400 cheaper on a VGT rate.


----------



## Gentry2004

MarkLT1 said:


> We are looking at the Thanksgiving week cruise on the Magic out of Miami.  It is about 5% more expensive than our current sailing for the same level room (I was surprised it wasn't significantly more than that), but our oldest is going into middle school next year, and we wanted to limit the amount of school he'd be missing.  If we didn't have the 12-month limitation, we'd be considering Alaska cruises for the following summer.  The kids also have time off in early October, but we couldn't find any 7-day cruises available at all during that week (which would have been optimal), and the cruises over their spring break were MUCH more than our current sailing (like 25-35% more).



Yeah next spring break prices are crazy. I view that as an absolute last resort and hope it does not come to that for us.


----------



## xavier2001

dhutchin12 said:


> They said this is not currently a refundable cruise. She had us move it to a far out dummy cruise to keep the onboard benefits. Then, we rebooked the original cruise that is now $1,400 cheaper on a VGT rate.



 So you cancelled and rebooked the same exact cruise but at the GT rate? I’m surprised they are allowing that.


----------



## fredandkell

MarkLT1 said:


> Thanks Lisa.  When DCL offered the option to cancel, and after my dad's doctor chatting with him, it wasn't even a hard decision to make.  My wife and I are feeling a bit melancholy today, but we already started looking at the Magic and what it has to offer (We've only ever sailed on the Fantasy).  So its a bit like starting over again.. but 8 months really isn't *that* long to wait.. (is it?)


Our family loves the Magic! I like it the same as Dream class but my husband greatly prefers Magic over Dream class. You’ll have a great time if you choose it.


----------



## MarkLT1

fredandkell said:


> Our family loves the Magic! I like it the same as Dream class but my husband greatly prefers Magic over Dream class. You’ll have a great time if you choose it.



Great to hear.  I've been watching some youtube vlogs, etc..  and the Magic looks like an awesome ship!  The smaller crowds/fewer people on Castaway also looks like a great perk for the Magic class ships.  Also our youngest is a HUGE Avengers/Marvel fan, so I think he'll love the Oceaneers Club.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

smmco said:


> I don't think I called world leaders and the WHO insane did I? I said *the hype is insane and we have the media and flame throwers on social media to thank for that.*



I agree completely. 
Do people realize that over 10,000 people have died of the regular flu this winter? This is not even an outrageous year; just another typical winter in the US.   If the media followed every newly diagnosed person and every death due to the flu, to this same degree that they are following COVID, people would be panicking every winter.  Yet, there are still plenty of people who refuse to get a flu shot because it's all about "big pharma" poisoning people and making money.  There are plenty others who walk right out of the bathroom without washing their hands.  Not care in the world. 

The only reason the COVID death rate was higher in China is because they were the first to experience it, so it took some time to realize what they were dealing with, and they don't have enough hospital beds for their massive population.  For current health care standards in the US, the death rate is *less than 1%*.  Not 1% of our population, 1% of those who tested positive for COVID.  Most who died were elderly or had other contributing conditions such as lung disease.  If you're young and healthy, the odds of dying from COVID are incredibly low.  Media doesn't interview those 99+% who recover and move on with their lives.  Why not?  I wonder what a 30 yr recovered person has to say about it.  Did it feel like a bad cold for a few days?   I personally believe the media is not about presenting helpful truths to us, the public; they're all about ratings and shock value.

We have every intention of sailing on our 3/28 cruise but I do plan to avoid contact with my father after we return, just to be cautious, because he is 78 and has COPD.


----------



## Starwind

KevinFL said:


> And more info at link below...
> 
> The official called the ships "huge incubators" and said older cruise ship passengers could be especially vulnerable.



The Canadian government has actually said it:

QUOTE
Canada's chief public health officer is warning travellers, especially the elderly and those with fragile health, to reconsider going on cruises after cases of the coronavirus were confirmed on a cruise ship which has Canadians on board.

"Think twice about going on cruise ships," said Dr. Theresa Tam on Friday, noting they "present environments where COVID-19 can spread easily given close contacts between passengers and crew for significant periods of time."

Tam said that even if people on a cruise do not contract the virus they could be quarantined by destination countries for extended periods of time, increasing the risk of infection.
END QUOTE

source: https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/coronavirus-cruise-grand-princess-1.5489320

In addition, the CDC has increased their advice for those at higher risk of COVID-19 complications [ https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/specific-groups/high-risk-complications.html ]:

(note from that CDC page you can get to a lot of other excellent information, including preparing your household, how to care for someone who is sick, etc)

QUOTE

*What to do if you are at higher risk:*

Stay at home as much as possible.
Make sure you have access to several weeks of medications and supplies in case you need to stay home for prolonged periods of time.
When you go out in public, keep away from others who are sick, limit close contact and wash your hands often.
Avoid crowds.
Stay up to date on CDC Travel Health Notices.
*Who is at Higher Risk*
Older adults and people who have severe chronic medical conditions like heart, lung or kidney disease seem to be at higher risk for more serious COVID-19 illness. Early data suggest older people are twice as likely to have serious COVID-19 illness. This may be because:

As people age, their immune systems change, making it harder for their body to fight off diseases and infection.
Many older adults are also more likely to have underlying health conditions that make it harder to cope with and recover from illness.
If a COVID-19 outbreak happens in your community, it could last for a long time. Depending on the severity of the outbreak, public health officials may recommend community actions to reduce exposures to COVID-19. These actions can slow the spread and reduce the impact of disease.
If you are at increased risk for COVID-19 complications due to age or because you have a severe underlying medical condition, it is especially important for you to take actions to reduce your risk of exposure.

END QUOTE


----------



## MarkLT1

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> For current health care standards in the US, the death rate is *less than 1%*.  Not 1% of our population, 1% of those who tested positive for COVID.



I have to ask.. where are you getting these numbers?  The number of people who has tested positive, and the number of deaths in the US is widely available.  As of right now, those numbers are 376 confirmed positive, with 14 deaths.  Which comes out to 3.7%.  I agree with you, that this number will likely come down, but as of the hard numbers we have right now, the rate of deaths per positive case is well above 1% in the US.


----------



## smmco

MarkLT1 said:


> I have to ask.. where are you getting these numbers?  The number of people who has tested positive, and the number of deaths in the US is widely available.  As of right now, those numbers are 376 confirmed positive, with 14 deaths.  Which comes out to 3.7%.  I agree with you, that this number will likely come down, but as of the hard numbers we have right now, the rate of deaths per positive case is well above 1% in the US.


we aren’t testing in this country so all stats mean nothing.


----------



## MarkLT1

smmco said:


> we aren’t testing in this country so all stats mean nothing.



And what does that have to do with the price of beans?  PP was claiming (direct quoting here) :


> the death rate is *less than 1%*. Not 1% of our population, 1% of those who tested positive for COVID


Which is simply false- the number of deaths/those who tested positive for COVID is 3.7%, not less than 1%.  That is what I was addressing.


----------



## Lisa F

MarkLT1 said:


> I have to ask.. where are you getting these numbers?  The number of people who has tested positive, and the number of deaths in the US is widely available.  As of right now, those numbers are 376 confirmed positive, with 14 deaths.  Which comes out to 3.7%.  I agree with you, that this number will likely come down, but as of the hard numbers we have right now, the rate of deaths per positive case is well above 1% in the US.


The WHO sent 25 experts to China who came back and wrote a report saying that OUTSIDE of Wuhan in areas where the healthcare system is not completely overwhelmed, the fatality rate was 0.7%.  Distrust for China aside,  at this point they have the highest capacity to test and the most reported cases because of that so the numbers corroborated by the WHO of cases in China but outside of Wuhan are probably some of the more accurate, having a lot larger sample size than other countries do.  A lot have speculated all along that the mortality rate seems much higher because of inability to test.  I mean, the mortality rate in the US is at about 5% or more right now but that number's not very good for much since we know they are not testing here.

That said if this thing spreads to EVERYONE even 0.7% is a pretty high number of deaths - the one thing China did was lock down the whole region, the WHO is crediting that with containing the spread BUT there is no way that happens here.

I posted a link to a summary on REDDIT that also linked the full PDF text of the report.

It still definitely confirms people over 70 are very disproportionately hard hit and over 80 even more so.

Here are a couple of quotes I found interesting but you should at least read the whole summary if not the whole document. 1.6 MILLION test kits per week and we have only tested a few hundred in weeks. We will have NO idea what the numbers are here until we can test people at the same rate China can.  I think any similarity in mortality rate in Europe or the USA is purely coincidental as none of them have nearly enough cases confirmed to have realistic numbers.  You can't go by a few hundred tests and make sweeping generalizations.  Hundreds of thousands of people being tested gives a much better idea of the big picture. 

*China can now produce 1.6 million test kits for the novel coronavirus per week. The test delivers a result on the same day. Across the country, anyone who goes to the doctor with a fever is screened for the virus: In Guangdong province, far from Wuhan, 320,000 people have been tested, and 0.14% of those were positive for the virus.

An examination of 44,672 infected people in China showed a fatality rate of 3.4%. Fatality is strongly influenced by age, pre-existing conditions, gender, and especially the response of the health care system. 

The fatality rate was 5.8% in Wuhan but 0.7% in other areas of China, which China explained with the lack of critical care beds in Wuhan. *


----------



## FigmentSpark

We're on the Fantasy next week.  I'm seeing a few more rooms available all of a sudden.  A month ago the ship was full.  A week ago, a few rooms came open.  Today, I see a few more, including the one next to us and some GTY rooms.  So for whatever reason, people are cancelling, but I don't think they're cancelling in huge numbers, either.


----------



## MarkLT1

Lisa F said:


> The WHO sent 25 experts to China who came back and wrote a report saying that OUTSIDE of Wuhan in areas where the healthcare system is not completely overwhelmed, the fatality rate was 0.7%.  Distrust for China aside,  at this point they have the highest capacity to test and the most reported cases because of that so the numbers corroborated by the WHO of cases in China but outside of Wuhan are probably some of the more accurate, having a lot larger sample size.  A lot have speculated all along that the mortality rate seems much higher because of inability to test.  I mean, the mortality rate in the US is at about 5% or more right now but that number's not very good for much since we know they are not testing here.
> 
> I posted a link to a summary on REDDIT that also linked the full PDF text of the report.
> 
> that said people over 70 are very disproportionately hard hit and over 80 even more so.



And this is the kind of information to put out there.  As I've said in the past, I 100% agree that the current numbers are inflated and will likely go down.  Having an engineering/math background, I tend to look at the actual numbers in front of me, as they are the only hard data we currently have.  So when someone claims that the hard numbers we have in the US say one thing as PP did, when those current numbers don't say that at all, it gets me.  For someone to say "There is evidence that this isn't as bad as it might look" and show evidence, like you just did, to back that up- that is how we get around pure speculation being implied as 'fact' and move to informed speculation/opinion of what the future might bring.


----------



## Coffee66

New York State just declared a state of emergency. One has wonder what's next.


----------



## Disney Dad ADL

Mike Pence is currently meeting with the cruise industry, hopefully we'll have some clarity one way or another soon.


----------



## Starwind

Lisa F said:


> That said if this thing spreads to EVERYONE even 0.7% is a pretty high number of deaths - the one thing China did was lock down the whole region, the WHO is crediting that with containing the spread BUT there is no way that happens here.
> 
> ...
> 
> *The fatality rate was 5.8% in Wuhan but 0.7% in other areas of China, which China explained with the lack of critical care beds in Wuhan. *



This is the problem. If it spreads far and wide so large numbers of people are getting it, then we will run into a Wuhan-type problem where there is a lack of critical care beds and that will drive up the death rate significantly. That is part of what they are trying to prevent through containment strategies, and what seems to have worked at least to some degree in other parts of China through its use of extreme containment strategies (many of which probably would not be considered acceptable in North America or Europe) which kept infection rates much lower in other areas and therefore the other areas did not have the same degree of overwhelmed medical systems as Wuhan.


----------



## Elsa75

We are sailing next week! We are a relatively young family, and I am not worried about COVID - (more worried about noroviruses!!). I am more worried about how they are managing quarantine. I can't imagine how they think that leaving ships in limbo for 2 weeks is good for anyone - I wish they would focus on getting people off the ships safely for quarantine. I have often wondered what the press would be like to have thousands of little kids hanging in limbo with the prospect of illness. Speaking for myself, any little fever or sore throat in my kids will be promptly medicated and we will keep them separate but no way I am going to raise any alarm that will keep us prisoner for 2-4 weeks.


----------



## dhutchin12

xavier2001 said:


> So you cancelled and rebooked the same exact cruise but at the GT rate? I’m surprised they are allowing that.



Our cruise was before our paid in full date and booked using a placeholder. We moved their placeholder to a dummy cruise in the future. We then booked our original cruise using the new VGT rate. This saved us money and we have a placeholder with a deposit sitting on it for a future cruise, along with a 10 percent discount.


----------



## xavier2001

Gotcha. We are inside the PIF date, so I don’t think that will work. Glad you got some savings!


----------



## Gentry2004

Elsa75 said:


> We are sailing next week! We are a relatively young family, and I am not worried about COVID - (more worried about noroviruses!!). I am more worried about how they are managing quarantine. I can't imagine how they think that leaving ships in limbo for 2 weeks is good for anyone - I wish they would focus on getting people off the ships safely for quarantine. I have often wondered what the press would be like to have thousands of little kids hanging in limbo with the prospect of illness. Speaking for myself, any little fever or sore throat in my kids will be promptly medicated and we will keep them separate but no way I am going to raise any alarm that will keep us prisoner for 2-4 weeks.



I hear what you are saying, but if anyone else on your cruise gets sick, the whole boat will be quarantined (onboard or on shore.) That is my fear, not that we get sick, but anyone gets sick.


----------



## Elsa75

Gentry2004 said:


> I hear what you are saying, but if anyone else on your cruise gets sick, the whole boat will be quarantined (onboard or on shore.) That is my fear, not that we get sick, but anyone gets sick.


Totally agree!! I wonder if there has been any downplaying of illness by crew or guests or captain just to get the heck back into port and get people off. That is certainly going to be my inclination unless someone is DIRELY ill. I can't imagine opening my mouth and ending up stranded unless someone is severely - and I mean severely unwell.


----------



## smmco

dhutchin12 said:


> Our cruise was before our paid in full date and booked using a placeholder. We moved their placeholder to a dummy cruise in the future. We then booked our original cruise using the new VGT rate. This saved us money and we have a placeholder with a deposit sitting on it for a future cruise, along with a 10 percent discount.


Smart to do that. I’m before PIF date but already paid in full. I’m not worried about the virus. My biggest concern now is getting the best deal. If I GT rate doesn’t come out before my PIF date I may have to move my cruise and wait and see. I’m also looking at Norwegian. All the great deals out there I feel like I’m really overpaying for this cruise at the current price. 
If I hadn’t jumped the gun paying it off I’d do what you did.


----------



## Coffee66

Disney Dad ADL said:


> Mike Pence is currently meeting with the cruise industry, hopefully we'll have some clarity one way or another soon.


Shutting down the cruise lines in the USA is a great idea.


----------



## Lisa F

Starwind said:


> This is the problem. If it spreads far and wide so large numbers of people are getting it, then we will run into a Wuhan-type problem where there is a lack of critical care beds and that will drive up the death rate significantly. That is part of what they are trying to prevent through containment strategies, and what seems to have worked at least to some degree in other parts of China through its use of extreme containment strategies (many of which probably would not be considered acceptable in North America or Europe) which kept infection rates much lower in other areas and therefore the other areas did not have the same degree of overwhelmed medical systems as Wuhan.


absolutely the recommendation of the WHO is to contain to the point where critical care beds can keep up with demand.  that's why I said read the whole thing.

But I will say that a 3-4% mortality rate under "ideal circumstances" which is what people are quoting in the US and Europe is different than 3-4% when averaging in a horrendous situation.  The percentages are inflated outside of china because our capacity to test is WAY below theirs and we are not showing nearly the number of diagnosed cases they have, nor do we have a big enough sample size for a good number at this point.  But people are asking "why bother with containment" and also quoting numbers out of context so it is a good idea to know what the actual context of those numbers floating around are.  

No one wants to be in a city that is as overwhelmed as Wuhan is with a mortality rate of 5.8% either.


----------



## Gentry2004

smmco said:


> Smart to do that. I’m before PIF date but already paid in full. I’m not worried about the virus. My biggest concern now is getting the best deal. If I GT rate doesn’t come out before my PIF date I may have to move my cruise and wait and see. I’m also looking at Norwegian. All the great deals out there I feel like I’m really overpaying for this cruise at the current price.
> If I hadn’t jumped the gun paying it off I’d do what you did.



Can you not still get a full refund, since your PIF date has not passed?


----------



## slg

I hate to say it, but maybe shutting down cruises for two weeks right now until the US as a handle on how many cases there are.  Otherwise there are going to be quarantined boat’s everywhere.


----------



## Gentry2004

Coffee66 said:


> Shutting down the cruise lines in the USA is a great idea.



The press conference before the meeting was not encouraging. Just a bunch of men thanking each other and telling each other what a great job they are all doing.


----------



## smmco

Gentry2004 said:


> Can you not still get a full refund, since your PIF date has not passed?


Yes up until April 15. I plan on cruising, but hoping for a better price. They have GT rates on the cruise before mine and the one after.


----------



## dhutchin12

Gentry2004 said:


> Can you not still get a full refund, since your PIF date has not passed?



Yes, we could have received a full refund. If we had done that, we would have lost the 10 % discount on a future cruise. We knew we would cruise again in that time, so we wanted to keep it.


----------



## Aby

cvjw said:


> I am having a hard time figuring out what to do. I was all set to rebook our May cruise to January, but the no refundable part gives me pause. If the virus is still around in January, we would be out $9,000 since the fare is not refundable. We still have a week or so to cancel and just lose our deposit. We are leaning towards that option right now. I just don’t like the nonrefundable part with the uncertainty in the world right now.



We are also in the same situation. We have 1 week left to cancel and get everything but our deposit back. We do have another cruise booked next year (exactly 12 months to the day in fact), but my understanding is that if we transfer our booking to that cruise, and then need to cancel it for any reason, we would lose all the money. Losing the deposit now would at least give us most of our money back (even though it’s all in the form of Disney gift cards) with more flexibility in how to use it. I’m also not sure if we will only lose the 10% we paid for the deposit (it was an OBB) or the normal 20% deposit (I’ve read reports of both) - I don’t mind losing the 10% but it gets less easy if it’s 20%. I’d also hate to cancel and lose my deposit now then find out next week that cruises start getting cancelled altogether. At least I can wait at least a few more days to decide...

Aby


----------



## smmco

Gentry2004 said:


> The press conference before the meeting was not encouraging. Just a bunch of men thanking each other and telling each other what a great job they are all doing.


I’m not sure what people expect the government to do. They'll probably just talk about policies and procedures.


----------



## Gentry2004

Aby said:


> We are also in the same situation. We have 1 week left to cancel and get everything but our deposit back. We do have another cruise booked next year (exactly 12 months to the day in fact), but my understanding is that if we transfer our booking to that cruise, and then need to cancel it for any reason, we would lose all the money. Losing the deposit now would at least give us most of our money back (even though it’s all in the form of Disney gift cards) with more flexibility in how to use it. I’m also not sure if we will only lose the 10% we paid for the deposit (it was an OBB) or the normal 20% deposit (I’ve read reports of both) - I don’t mind losing the 10% but it gets less easy if it’s 20%. I’d also hate to cancel and lose my deposit now then find out next week that cruises start getting cancelled altogether. At least I can wait at least a few more days to decide...
> 
> Aby



I believe its just the 10% and I'd be leaning that way if I were in your position. I would not give up your flexibility at this time. Just so much we don't know, and won't know...


----------



## smmco

Aby said:


> We are also in the same situation. We have 1 week left to cancel and get everything but our deposit back. We do have another cruise booked next year (exactly 12 months to the day in fact), but my understanding is that if we transfer our booking to that cruise, and then need to cancel it for any reason, we would lose all the money. Losing the deposit now would at least give us most of our money back (even though it’s all in the form of Disney gift cards) with more flexibility in how to use it. I’m also not sure if we will only lose the 10% we paid for the deposit (it was an OBB) or the normal 20% deposit (I’ve read reports of both) - I don’t mind losing the 10% but it gets less easy if it’s 20%. I’d also hate to cancel and lose my deposit now then find out next week that cruises start getting cancelled altogether. At least I can wait at least a few more days to decide...
> 
> Aby


You will lose 10%.


----------



## Gentry2004

smmco said:


> I’m not sure what people expect the government to do. They'll probably just talk about policies and procedures.



Well if they aren't going to do anything not sure why they need a big meeting.


----------



## smmco

Gentry2004 said:


> Well if they aren't going to do anything not sure why they need a big meeting.


They met with the airline executives too. What were you expecting? Pence to tell them they have to stop doing business and refund everyone their money?


----------



## xuxa777

Another cruise ship held from disbembarking, this time in Long Beach - Carnival Panorama, they waiting for the result of one passengers test for coronavirus, they are going to be held on ship for 6-8 hours.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1236393623249276928


----------



## DIS_MIKE

fredandkell said:


> Our family loves the Magic! I like it the same as Dream class but my husband greatly prefers Magic over Dream class. You’ll have a great time if you choose it.


I’m on the Magic for the first time in May. Looking forward to it and hope the Dream class hasn’t spoiled me too much.


----------



## cruisehopeful

After talking to my husband, we are waiting it out to see if things change one way or the other. If things blow over, we will go on our cruise. If things get worse, Disney may choose to cancel and give us a full refund. If things stay the same, I'll cancel a week or so out, as well as cancel my October cruise and then use my cruise credit to rebook my October cruise at the higher rate. It's what will work out best for us. It's all first world problems for us. Not emotionally attached to what happens at this point.


----------



## mousefan73

MarkLT1 said:


> I have to ask.. where are you getting these numbers?  The number of people who has tested positive, and the number of deaths in the US is widely available.  As of right now, those numbers are 376 confirmed positive, with 14 deaths.  Which comes out to 3.7%.  I agree with you, that this number will likely come down, but as of the hard numbers we have right now, the rate of deaths per positive case is well above 1% in the US.


And in Germany for now it's 0%.. 800 cases and zero deaths.. We need more data on this virus.


----------



## plethera1

smmco said:


> I’m not sure what people expect the government to do. They'll probably just talk about policies and procedures.





Gentry2004 said:


> Well if they aren't going to do anything not sure why they need a big meeting.



Just saw a video of Pence after the meetings and it does seem like it was mostly about procedures at this point.  They may have talked about at what point they shut things down though.


----------



## mousefan73

I think cruise lines are being turned into the fall guy. A cruise ship holds on average with crew 3-5 thousand unless a mega ship.. So now they are LOOKING for sick people, testing them and finding postives and holding the whole ship.. I am referring to the two two cases on the coast of CA now..

Can then the CDC please random pick a few towns with about  3-5 thousand inhabitants in CA and test all there. I can guarentee they will find a positive in that town. Looking at patterns globally this has spread.. But sure target cruise ships.. you got all the people at your mercy..


----------



## smmco

mousefan73 said:


> And in Germany for now it's 0%.. 800 cases and zero deaths.. We need more data on this virus.


https://www.businessinsider.com/coronavirus-death-rate-by-country-2020-3These are some current stats. backs up what your saying.


----------



## MarkLT1

mousefan73 said:


> And in Germany for now it's 0%.. 800 cases and zero deaths.. We need more data on this virus.



Yes.. that looks very promising.  And, the thing to keep in mind regarding Germany- they have been testing a lot, and their numbers a week ago were only around 30 positive tests.  The typical time-history of this thing, has most people either getting better, or going the bad-route after a couple of weeks.  So the majority of those 800 cases may be too early to be having deaths.  Again, this is not to say they will suddenly have a bunch of deaths, but just like people are saying "you cant count the nursing home deaths in the US as representative data," we also have to wait some time to count Germany's cases on a mortality basis if we're going to compare apples to apples.  I for one truly hope that the 0 deaths in Germany holds, but time will tell.  In the next week for Germany, we will start to know a ton more.


----------



## LovesBelle

I called Costco this morning to deal with our Disney cruise reservation, and joined the auto-callback queue. That was 5 hours ago—still waiting. Anyone else having this experience?


----------



## cvjw

LovesBelle said:


> I called Costco this morning to deal with our Disney cruise reservation, and joined the auto-callback queue. That was 5 hours ago—still waiting. Anyone else having this experience?



Gave up after 3.5 hours this morning. Going to call back next week when the dust settles some. We have a week or so before we have to cancel to get 90% of our cruise fare back.

I got a Costco agent really quickly at 9:00 am. She called DCL and finally got an agent on the line around 11:00, who transferred her to another department. I gave up at 12:30, as she was still on hold for the other dcl agent. That may be one way for dcl to make money - not have enough agents To actually help their clients cancel or rebook.


----------



## tonybest

cvjw said:


> Gave up after 3.5 hours this morning. Going to call back next week when the dust settles some. We have a week or so before we have to cancel to get 90% of our cruise fare back.
> 
> I got a Costco agent really quickly at 9:00 am. She called DCL and finally got an agent on the line around 11:00, who transferred her to another department. I gave up at 12:30, as she was still on hold for the other dcl agent. That may be one way for dcl to make money - not have enough agents To actually help their clients cancel or rebook.



How did get someone answered your call? 9:00 am is EST? I booked 4/19 Wonder trip through Costco and due to the virus fear, was "forced" to cancel my trip on 3/4/20, the last day I could just lose my deposit. Then yesterday I learned I could convert the fare to full credit. I called Disney cruise and was asked to contact the Costco travel to get the credit back instead of losing the deposit. Now I have been stuck with the endless waiting of the Costco travel phone line.


----------



## Disney Dad ADL

cvjw said:


> Gave up after 3.5 hours this morning. Going to call back next week when the dust settles some. We have a week or so before we have to cancel to get 90% of our cruise fare back.
> 
> I got a Costco agent really quickly at 9:00 am. She called DCL and finally got an agent on the line around 11:00, who transferred her to another department. I gave up at 12:30, as she was still on hold for the other dcl agent. That may be one way for dcl to make money - not have enough agents To actually help their clients cancel or rebook.



I hope Costco improves their system. Having each individual person hold for a Costco agent, who has to then hold for a DCL agent while you wait on the line, makes no sense.  You should be able to just tell the Costco agent what you want, then every so often Costco can call Disney and just do like 50 transactions at a time or something.  Based on the recording that you hear while you wait, they have a web-based system for the other cruise lines, maybe they will institute something like that.  Have a web form you fill out with your information, and they can just take care of it.


----------



## mousefan73

People it is only to be expected that ALL travel industry hotlines are overwhelmed right now. This situation right now is not the norm. So please dont get upset or expect standard response times right now. Or get mad at the person who eventually answers after a few hours. That person is probably working double shifts. I know for my company we have pulled management and professional staff  with reservation know-how to support our global call centers.


----------



## xavier2001

Disney Dad ADL said:


> I hope Costco improves their system. Having each individual person hold for a Costco agent, who has to then hold for a DCL agent while you wait on the line, makes no sense.  You should be able to just tell the Costco agent what you want, then every so often Costco can call Disney and just do like 50 transactions at a time or something.  Based on the recording that you hear while you wait, they have a web-based system for the other cruise lines, maybe they will institute something like that.  Have a web form you fill out with your information, and they can just take care of it.



this is why I book direct, that Costco gift card is tempting but I like to have control if something goes awry.


----------



## FightingIrishman

xavier2001 said:


> this is why I book direct, that Costco gift card is tempting but I like to have control if something goes awry.


+1


----------



## cvjw

tonybest said:


> How did get someone answered your call? 9:00 am is EST? I booked 4/19 Wonder trip through Costco and due to the virus fear, was "forced" to cancel my trip on 3/4/20, the last day I could just lose my deposit. Then yesterday I learned I could convert the fare to full credit. I called Disney cruise and was asked to contact the Costco travel to get the credit back instead of losing the deposit. Now I have been stuck with the endless waiting of the Costco travel phone line.



9:00 am eastern. Costco opens at 6:00 pacific. I got an agent within 2 minutes. The problem is that dcl had been open for hours, so there were lots of people already in line waiting. Costco put me further back in the line with their later opening time. Thinking this will calm down after a few days, or Costco will get a better system, or dcl will hire extra agents to deal with this mess.


----------



## Gentry2004

mousefan73 said:


> I think cruise lines are being turned into the fall guy. A cruise ship holds on average with crew 3-5 thousand unless a mega ship.. So now they are LOOKING for sick people, testing them and *finding postives and holding the whole ship.. *I am referring to the two two cases on the coast of CA now..
> 
> Can then the CDC please random pick a few towns with about  3-5 thousand inhabitants in CA and test all there. I can guarentee they will find a positive in that town. Looking at patterns globally this has spread.. But sure target cruise ships.. you got all the people at your mercy..



This is the issue. I am not afraid that a few people on my cruise will have the virus (that is an almost certainty at this point.) I am afraid they will be "discovered" and I will be stuck on the boat or a military base for 2 weeks. No thanks. If they can assure me that will not happen, I would feel very differently.

It is not sustainable for them to start quarantining every boat that comes back into port. So they either have to stop doing that, or stop the cruises.


----------



## mousefan73

Gentry2004 said:


> This is the issue. I am not afraid that a few people on my cruise will have the virus (that is an almost certainty at this point.) I am afraid they will be "discovered" and I will be stuck on the boat or a military base for 2 weeks. No thanks. If they can assure me that will not happen, I would feel very differently.
> 
> It is not sustainable for them to start quarantining every boat that comes back into port. So they either have to stop doing that, or stop the cruises.



That's a lot of boats


----------



## BlueRibbon

cvjw said:


> 9:00 am eastern. Costco opens at 6:00 pacific. I got an agent within 2 minutes. The problem is that dcl had been open for hours, so there were lots of people already in line waiting. Costco put me further back in the line with their later opening time. Thinking this will calm down after a few days, or Costco will get a better system, or dcl will hire extra agents to deal with this mess.



Costco probably pulled the travel agents to help with stocking toilet paper and bottled water. Costcos in SoCal are all selling out within minutes of opening. I had no idea that CoronaVirus was supposed to disrupt the water supply.

We have a spring break cruise planned on the Magic for March 23, and we're all still looking forward to going. 

It's been funny to read a couple of comments thinking that shutting down US cruises would be a good idea. Well over 30k people die in car crashes in the US every year. Maybe suspending use of autos is also a good idea?


----------



## Gentry2004

mousefan73 said:


> That's a lot of boats
> View attachment 479348



Exactly! Can you imagine if they have to start quarantining even 1/3 or 1/2 of them? They can't do it.


----------



## gotomu212

MarkLT1 said:


> Yes.. that looks very promising.  And, the thing to keep in mind regarding Germany- they have been testing a lot, and their numbers a week ago were only around 30 positive tests.  The typical time-history of this thing, has most people either getting better, or going the bad-route after a couple of weeks.  So the majority of those 800 cases may be too early to be having deaths.  Again, this is not to say they will suddenly have a bunch of deaths, but just like people are saying "you cant count the nursing home deaths in the US as representative data," we also have to wait some time to count Germany's cases on a mortality basis if we're going to compare apples to apples.  I for one truly hope that the 0 deaths in Germany holds, but time will tell.  In the next week for Germany, we will start to know a ton more.



I agree and do not want to sound morbid, but had a very interesting conversation with two PhDs that teach at the local university med school- they said the big thing to watch in the early test countries (they specifically were studying S Korea) is whether their death numbers continue to stay low or if they are just lagging because they are identifying people in week 1 of a 6 week fatal case and need time before the person passes or if those lower numbers indicate more “mild” cases that don’t come to the attention of other governments with limited testing. Part of what makes tracking it hard is S Korea continues to test and add more early positives to their numbers so even if earlier positives turn deadly their numbers are still diluted with the more recent positives. You have to basically study the testing in batches- like x number of positives from Feb 14th have led to y deaths instead of looking at the totals to date data. 

It was really interesting to hear all the considerations that go into studying those numbers and how it’s incredibly hard to draw conclusions even from hard data at this early stage. For what it’s worth their gut feeling is that the numbers are a little bit of both- as time goes on the fatality numbers will continue to lag but the rate will go up  AND the rate is also overstated in those countries that don’t have their act together yet. So much is still speculation. For people that do like data and are interested, there really will be a lot to study out of this.


----------



## Mainsail Minnie

BlueRibbon said:


> It's been funny to read a couple of comments thinking that shutting down US cruises would be a good idea. Well over 30k people die in car crashes in the US every year. Maybe suspending use of autos is also a good idea?


Car crashes aren't contagious.


----------



## smmco

BlueRibbon said:


> Costco probably pulled the travel agents to help with stocking toilet paper and bottled water. Costcos in SoCal are all selling out within minutes of opening. I had no idea that CoronaVirus was supposed to disrupt the water supply.
> 
> We have a spring break cruise planned on the Magic for March 23, and we're all still looking forward to going.
> 
> It's been funny to read a couple of comments thinking that shutting down US cruises would be a good idea. Well over 30k people die in car crashes in the US every year. Maybe suspending use of autos is also a good idea?


Toilet paper? As far as I know diarrhea is not a common symptom. 

I think theres been too many Zombie apocalypse movies made over the last 10 years. People are losing it.


----------



## Starwind

Just announced on CNN:

https://www.cnn.com/asia/live-news/coronavirus-outbreak-03-07-20-intl-hnk/index.html
QUOTE


*VP Mike Pence announces changes to cruise line industry to fight coronavirus*
From Jason Hoffman and Jamie Crawford

Vice President Mike Pence announced a new plan to combat coronavirus on cruises.

There will be enhanced entry and exit screening for cruise passengers, as well as on-board testing for coronavirus, Pence said. There will also be new quarantine standards for those who took a cruise and need to be quarantined, which the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention will coordinate.

The cruise line industry is working with the CDC, Department of Homeland Security and the Coast Guard over the next 72 hours to implement the plans.

When asked about reports that he may have come into contact with an infected individual at a conference in Washington earlier this month, Pence said he has “not been tested for the coronavirus.”

“We were able to confirm that I did not come in contact with that young person and we wish them and their family a swift recovery,” Pence said.


END QUOTE


----------



## MarkLT1

smmco said:


> Toilet paper? As far as I know diarrhea is not a common symptom.
> 
> I think theres been too many Zombie apocalypse movies made over the last 10 years. People are losing it.



And as we all know, in the Zombie Apocalypse, TP is one of the most needed and scarce supplies.  Without a bunker full of 2-ply, you might as well get ready to enjoy BRRRRRAINS...


----------



## Starwind

Also this statement from about two hours before on the same CNN live update page:

QUOTE


*Pence: It's "essential that we find ways to mitigate that risk to prevent the spread of coronavirus"*
From CNN's Jamie Crawford

Vice President Mike Pence spoke of the cruise ship off the coast of San Francisco in a meting with members of the cruise line industry in Florida today amidst the coronavirus outbreak.


> Pence said state and federal officials have “developed a plan which is being implemented this weekend to bring the ship into a non-commercial port. All passengers and crew will be tested for the coronavirus and quarantined as appropriate. Those that require additional medical attention will also receive it."


Pence also said “while the risk to the average American of contracting the coronavirus remains low, it is essential that we find ways to mitigate that risk to prevent the spread of coronavirus and I’m here today on behalf of President Trump to learn ways that this industry, the cruise line industry, can work with our health officials at the federal level, here at the state level with port authorities to give the passengers, communities and the country safe and healthy.”

Adam Goldstein, global chairman of the Cruise Lines International Association, told Pence it was the “commitment” of the cruise line industry to “work closely with government and to go above and beyond anything we are currently doing to screen even more stringently to prevent those who should not be allowed to board, to monitor and test and care for those who are on board and to transition and help pay for any sick guests or crew to move to locations staffed and equipped COVID-19 cases."

“We will work aggressively with government to further develop and strengthen all necessary protocols for prevention, for detection and for care,” Goldstein said.

Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis, as well as officials from Carnival Cruise, MSC and Royal Caribbean were also part of the meeting with Pence.


END QUOTE


----------



## Numtini

On the zombie front, WW-Z (book, not movie) is a great look at governments sticking their head in the sand.


----------



## Starwind

FYI, Princess Cruises is posting official updates about _Grand Princess_ here: https://www.princess.com/news/notices_and_advisories/notices/grand-princess-updates.html


----------



## Babysaurs

dhutchin12 said:


> They said this is not currently a refundable cruise. She had us move it to a far out dummy cruise to keep the onboard benefits. Then, we rebooked the original cruise that is now $1,400 cheaper on a VGT rate.


What cruise is this for?
Our current early May cruise is cheaper then what we originally paid. Are you saying we should be able to rebook on the same cheaper at the cheaper rate now? What happens to the excess $ is it obc?


----------



## Gentry2004

I hope the person medically debarked from the Grand Princess was the terminal cancer woman who has chemo Monday. So sad.


----------



## dhutchin12

Babysaurs said:


> What cruise is this for?
> Our current early May cruise is cheaper then what we originally paid. Are you saying we should be able to rebook on the same cheaper at the cheaper rate now? What happens to the excess $ is it obc?



I don’t know. I’d imagine customer service can help with your individual questions.


----------



## princesscinderella

NMK62303 said:


> We are on the same cruise!  Hope to see you there - we have 16 yo triplets  wish we could get an upgrade too!!  That would be awesome.  Congrats on the upgrade!


Thanks so much!! There are 11 one bedrooms available in concierge on that cruise right now so lots of room for upgrades.   I’m sure my son will be hanging out in vibe with your triplets.  We typically don’t see our kids anymore on the Disney cruises as they enjoy the clubs so much.


----------



## zimaaaaah

OK, this is probably a silly question.  This change to the cancellation policy applies to anyone that books one of the cruises within the stated time frames, correct?  So if I book today, this cancellation change applies to me, correct?


----------



## Starwind

Italy will be attempting mass quarantine of certain regions in northern Italy.

Coronavirus: Northern Italy to 'quarantine 16 million people'
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-51787238
QUOTE

Italy is set to lock down at least 16 million people in the region of Lombardy and in 11 other provinces in the north and east of the country.

The mandatory quarantine will last until early April.

The dramatic escalation in the country's efforts to contain the new deadly coronavirus will close gyms, pools, museums and ski resorts.

...

The whole northern region of Lombardy, home to 10 million people and Italy's financial centre Milan, will be closed off except to emergency access, and 11 provinces including Venice, Parma and Modena will be affected - a total of 16 million people. ...

END QUOTE


----------



## NMK62303

princesscinderella said:


> Thanks so much!! There are 11 one bedrooms available in concierge on that cruise right now so lots of room for upgrades.   I’m sure my son will be hanging out in vibe with your triplets.  We typically don’t see our kids anymore on the Disney cruises as they enjoy the clubs so much.


Too true - we don't see ours much anymore on the cruise either!  Here's hoping for upgrades


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

MarkLT1 said:


> I have to ask.. where are you getting these numbers?  The number of people who has tested positive, and the number of deaths in the US is widely available.  As of right now, those numbers are 376 confirmed positive, with 14 deaths.  Which comes out to 3.7%.  I agree with you, that this number will likely come down, but as of the hard numbers we have right now, the rate of deaths per positive case is well above 1% in the US.


WHO report which was posted earlier by Lisa F.  Sorry, I may have misquoted.  I was recalling it being less than 1% outside of Wuhan.


----------



## dislvr75

Kinda concerned about the current 14 day Wonder repo cruise.  That’s a long time on the ship! If ANYTHING goes awry, those of us on the San Diego Baja cruises may be  without a ship!  We are currently on the 4 night 3/25.  Hoping all goes well for the passengers, cast and crew!


----------



## Adventurelawyer

smmco said:


> Toilet paper? As far as I know diarrhea is not a common symptom.
> 
> I think theres been too many Zombie apocalypse movies made over the last 10 years. People are losing it.


It actually is a symptom. Something like 6 in 10 have lower GI symptoms prior to or after showing upper respiratory symptoms. Its also a symptom of SARS and MERS.  However, even without the GI distress, virus has been detected in the “samples” of positive patients, as well as the toilets and sinks of isolated Covid patients. Its in the poop. Thats why its transmitting so fast.  

people are hoarding TP for government mandated self quarantine, not the ****s. No one wants to go out back and drag their *** across the lawn when they run out and can’t go to the store because it isn’t “their day.”


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

smmco said:


> Smart to do that. *I’m before PIF date but already paid in full. *I’m not worried about the virus. My biggest concern now is getting the best deal. If I GT rate doesn’t come out before my PIF date I may have to move my cruise and wait and see. I’m also looking at Norwegian. All the great deals out there I feel like I’m really overpaying for this cruise at the current price.
> *If I hadn’t jumped the gun paying it off I’d do what you did.*


Being PIF early shouldn't change their cancellation policy.  If you're not yet past the date where cancellation penalties begin, you should be 100% refunded.  I would definitely ask first and not assume that just because you paid early, that your penalty dates are different from anyone else on your sailing.


----------



## smmco

zimaaaaah said:


> OK, this is probably a silly question.  This change to the cancellation policy applies to anyone that books one of the cruises within the stated time frames, correct?  So if I book today, this cancellation change applies to me, correct?


yes


----------



## Gentry2004

dislvr75 said:


> Kinda concerned about the current 14 day Wonder repo cruise.  That’s a long time on the ship! If ANYTHING goes awry, those of us on the San Diego Baja cruises may be  without a ship!  We are currently on the 4 night 3/25.  Hoping all goes well for the passengers, cast and crew!



It’s a reasonable concern. Doesn’t that cruise also skew older due to length and being during the school year?


----------



## smmco

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> Being PIF early shouldn't change their cancellation policy.  If you're not yet past the date where cancellation penalties begin, you should be 100% refunded.  I would definitely ask first and not assume that just because you paid early, that your penalty dates are different from anyone else on your sailing.


I know my cruise is 100% refundable. The question was about moving your OBB and booking a GT rate. Since I don't have the money to move it and then book a GT rate on the same cruise it's a shame I paid in full. If I hadn't of I could afford to do that.  I will have to either cancel and rebook or move the funds over.


----------



## Jon Mraz

folks, stats are unreliable right now because not enough tests were available.  Just assume it’s really bad and be wrong than the other way around.



ruadisneyfan2 said:


> WHO report which was posted earlier by Lisa F.  Sorry, I may have misquoted.  I was recalling it being less than 1% outside of Wuhan.


----------



## smmco

Adventurelawyer said:


> It actually is a symptom. Something like 6 in 10 have lower GI symptoms prior to or after showing upper respiratory symptoms. Its also a symptom of SARS and MERS.  However, even without the GI distress, virus has been detected in the “samples” of positive patients, as well as the toilets and sinks of isolated Covid patients. Its in the poop. Thats why its transmitting so fast.
> 
> people are hoarding TP for government mandated self quarantine, not the ****s. No one wants to go out back and drag their *** across the lawn when they run out and can’t go to the store because it isn’t “their day.”


How much TP do you use in 2 weeks? We're a family of four and a 40 roll package would last us a month. Whatever to each their own. At least you know it's something you'll get around to using eventually.


----------



## Adventurelawyer

smmco said:


> How much TP do you use in 2 weeks? We're a family of four and a 40 roll package would last us a month. Whatever to each their own. At least you know it's something you'll get around to using eventually.


We’re a family of 6 and I can tell you that how ever many we go through, it’s too much. Just wait until I lock it down and doll it out. Nobody needs extra TP until they NEED extra TP.

if we get to the point where we do large scale quarantines, it won’t be just 2 weeks.

But I agree with you, in that it will at least be used. In fact, everything extra I have stocked up on is stuff I currently use. I’m just using a first in first out inventory approach for now.  Of course, TP has no expiration date.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

mousefan73 said:


> That's a lot of boats
> View attachment 479348



I love this ship tracking website too but not all of these are passenger cruise ships.  Many are cargo ships, oil tankers, etc.  IIRC, the blue ones are cruise ships and circles mean the ship is docked or anchored.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

smmco said:


> I know my cruise is 100% refundable. The question was about moving your OBB and booking a GT rate. Since I don't have the money to move it and then book a GT rate on the same cruise it's a shame I paid in full. If I hadn't of I could afford to do that.  I will have to either cancel and rebook or move the funds over.


You don't need to cancel the OBB res to take funds from it.  You could move it to some 2021 date, one with a very low deposit requirement for 2 guests, and move the remaining funds to pay for a _GT cruise.  As long as you still keep the OBB confirmation #, the perks stay with it.  Just be sure to use it by the 2 yr deadline.

My TA moves funds from one cruise of ours to another as needed and has done it several times.


----------



## Mithas

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> You don't need to cancel the OBB res to take funds from it.  You could move it to some 2021 date, one with a very low deposit requirement for 2 guests, and move the remaining funds to pay for a _GT cruise.  As long as you still keep the OBB confirmation #, the perks stay with it.  Just be sure to use it by the 2 yr deadline.
> 
> My TA moves funds from one cruise of ours to another as needed and has done it several times.



Sorry, new to DCL what is OBB and GT? Thanks.


----------



## Karin1984

For the death rates in certain countries, that is sometimes just a case of bad luck. My country (NL) is now at 188 cases and 1 death, an 86-year old man who was already in the hospital. Wrong place, wrong time, he probably got it from a visitor who didn't know he/she had it.

Here people in the most affected area are encouraged to stay home and no social life when you have a cold & fever.


----------



## Connie318

cruisehopeful said:


> If you bought cancel for any reason insurance, you can cancel, but know what you are doing as many of those policies will only give you a percentage back. You can always call the insurance company with a list of specific questions to make sure you know what you are doing. Insurance doesn't cover fear of what may happen, only what has already happened. If you or another member in your group gets sick with anything before the cruise and your doctor fills out the form that says you cannot travel due to illness, you'll get a refund, eventually. You always need to do a lot of paperwork and jump through hoops, but the insurance will eventually pay.



I just looked at the documents again. 

Under "Trip Cancellations & Trip Interruption" It says, "Up to total trip cost (10k limit) if you cancel or interrupt due to sickness, injury, death, and other covered reasons," I wonder what "other covered reasons"  entails  I think I will have to call on Monday and find out.

If I cancel I would just hope to get a full refund. Don't think I would want the cruise credit because I don't even know when else I would take a cruise amidst the coronavirus. It just sucks to cancel because this trip was supposed to be a birthday trip to myself and I kinda got my 3 year old excited to see Mickey mouse


----------



## Starwind

Connie318 said:


> I just looked at the documents again.
> 
> Under "Trip Cancellations & Trip Interruption" It says, "Up to total trip cost (10k limit) if you cancel or interrupt due to sickness, injury, death, and other covered reasons," I wonder what "other covered reasons"  entails  I think I will have to call on Monday and find out.
> 
> If I cancel I would just hope to get a full refund. Don't think I would want the cruise credit because I don't even know when else I would take a cruise amidst the coronavirus. It just sucks to cancel because this trip was supposed to be a birthday trip to myself and I kinda got my 3 year old excited to see Mickey mouse



Your policy will have a list of the "other covered reasons". Fear of coronavirus won't be one of them. A member of your traveling party actually being sick with or quarantined due to coronavirus probably is covered, although from others posting on here it seems many US policies have a specific exclusion for "pandemic" which may exclude that too.

"other covered reasons" typically covers things like being required to serve jury duty, suddenly losing one's job [as long as you were employed a minimum period of time at that employer], etc.

As an example, this is what DCL's vacation protection plan's "other covered events" are:

QUOTE


“Other Covered Events” means:
a. You or Your Traveling Companion being hijacked, quarantined, required to serve on a jury (notice of jury duty must be received after Your Effective Date), served with a court order to appear as a witness in a legal action in which You or Your Traveling Companion is not a party (except law enforcement officers);
b. Your or Your Traveling Companion’s primary place of residence is made Uninhabitable, by fire, flood, or other Natural Disaster, or vandalism;
c. You or Your Traveling Companion being directly involved in a traffic accident, substantiated by a police report, while en route to Your scheduled point of departure;
d. Inclement Weather that causes complete cessation of services of the Common Carrier on which You or Your Traveling Companion are scheduled to travel;
e. Your or Your Traveling Companion’s involuntary employment termination or layoff. Employment must have been with the same employer for at least 3 continuous years;
f. revocation of Your or Your Traveling Companion’s previously granted military leave or re-assignment, except war. Official written notice of the revocation or re-assignment by a supervisor or commanding officer of the appropriate branch of service will be required;
g. a cancellation of Your Trip if Your arrival on the Trip is delayed and causes You to lose 50% or more of the scheduled Trip duration due to the reasons covered under the Trip Delay Benefit.

END QUOTE

I have another travel cancelation/interruption policy which has a much longer list, but the above things are basically covered as well.

For these types of policies, if it is not on the list of covered things, it isn't covered. That is when your "cancel for any reason" part of the policy would kick in, *IF* you have CFAR coverage.


----------



## Karin1984

Shall we do a round of good news regarding the virus to start the day with?  Spanish microbiologist, Ignacio López-Goñi, published an article that we have to take the virus seriously, but that the media should also focus on the good news that is happening:

The article is in French and I have translated it from a Dutch newspaper to English ;-) 
https://theconversation.com/dix-informations-rassurantes-a-propos-du-coronavirus-132940
1. Quick detection.
There were 2 years between the first Aids-cases and detecting the HIV-virus. With CoVid-19, this was 1 week.

2. The new infections in China are decreasing.
The new cases are now 10 times lower than a month ago.

3. Most only get mild complaints
81% get mild complaints, 14% gets severe pneumonia and in 5% of the cases it gets critical. And that children are almost immune to the virus.

4. 50% of the people who caught it, are cured already. 

5. The development of medication is going well
Some of the treatments are almost ready to be tested on humans. And there are tests with existing vaccinations that could help prevent it as well. 

Conclusion: Yes, it sucks, but never in history we are capable to handle this quickly. 

*****
And the media really can play a big part in this, the article on the Dutch newspaper I am quoting above has this article marked as premium. So only available to those who have a paid account. What is available to all (besides the official news from our CDC) is the article that in Italy 25% of the population is affected by the virus as in how many people in Northern Italy are quarantined in their cities. That's an incredible scary article, in comparison to an article that tells you that help is on its way. 

What we need is faith and hope that it will be resolved. We have to focus on the good, to not go crazy and buy all the toiletpaper (Is it really necessary to use a euphemism for this?) in the world.


----------



## knewton64

NOT TO BE A " WET BLANKET HERE" but......


Lets just say that
I am aware of someone that was recently diagnosed with a medical condition that in essence leaves her with very little immune system to her body.................
Is very headstrong about going on her cruise to.........

WAIT FOR IT.....................


I-T-A-L-Y

and then.................................
wait for it.............................................


go on one of *my* cruises you see listed below in my signature...............


Ya know.... I bet things like this have happened in the past (people who fib on the DCL questionare that says, "Do you have any medical condition or encountered one recently?" or something like that.....
and we have survived it etc.....................


BUT DID SHE HAVE TO GO BLAB ABOUT IT ON FB AND DISBOARDS???? THAT SHES PROUD THAT SHES DEALING WITH HER CONDITION AS SHE GOES ON A CRUISE TO ITALY??


**** WTW????  ****
With all due respect here, she needs to stay home until this beer virus calms down..........
Yes, i know which cruise she will be on, I am choosing not to say to be respectful here.........

all right fellow Dissers.... chime in here please -
need your opinions on this one -


Q -
AM I OVERREACTING???

and no, dont bother me about what opinions are listed as I feel all need to see - from the good to the bad to the ugly - please give me your reactions to my posting..
MY OPINION?
she leaves me feeling very spooked and feeling like (by 09-01-20), I need to cancel that cruise and possibly BOTH of my upcoming DCL cruises......IF this beer virus don't calm down....

in short, IMO
She needs to stay at home until this beer virus calms down......



Opinions please -


T.T.F.N.
&
CHEERS Y'ALL


----------



## randumb0

@knewton64 As long as it isn't the flu or coronavirus then it is fine. She knows the risks. Let her live her life.


----------



## canadiandisneylover

We are booked for the March 16th Dream out of Cape Canaveral.  Our original choice was standard inside stateroom.  I called the 1-800 number yesterday afternoon and waited approximately 30 minutes to speak to someone.  He was very kind and said they would understand if I wanted to rebook but if we wanted to travel, they are taking extra precautions.  We are going to go ahead with our cruise as planned unless something changes between now and the departure date.  We also changed our 2 standard inside staterooms to 2 deluxe oceanview staterooms with verandahs; not because of concerns of quarantine but because it was a good deal (only an additional $445 per room).  Are many others taking advantage of cancellations to upgrade their staterooms at a better rate than usual?


----------



## monkeydawn

knewton64 said:


> NOT TO BE A " WET BLANKET HERE" but......
> 
> 
> Lets just say that
> I am aware of someone that was recently diagnosed with a medical condition that in essence leaves her with very little immune system to her body.................
> Is very headstrong about going on her cruise to.........
> 
> WAIT FOR IT.....................
> 
> 
> I-T-A-L-Y
> 
> and then.................................
> wait for it.............................................
> 
> 
> go on one of *my* cruises you see listed below in my signature...............
> 
> 
> Ya know.... I bet things like this have happened in the past (people who fib on the DCL questionare that says, "Do you have any medical condition or encountered one recently?" or something like that.....
> and we have survived it etc.....................
> 
> 
> BUT DID SHE HAVE TO GO BLAB ABOUT IT ON FB AND DISBOARDS???? THAT SHES PROUD THAT SHES DEALING WITH HER CONDITION AS SHE GOES ON A CRUISE TO ITALY??
> 
> 
> **** WTW????  ****
> With all due respect here, she needs to stay home until this beer virus calms down..........
> Yes, i know which cruise she will be on, I am choosing not to say to be respectful here.........
> 
> all right fellow Dissers.... chime in here please -
> need your opinions on this one -
> 
> 
> Q -
> AM I OVERREACTING???
> 
> and no, dont bother me about what opinions are listed as I feel all need to see - from the good to the bad to the ugly - please give me your reactions to my posting..
> MY OPINION?
> she leaves me feeling very spooked and feeling like (by 09-01-20), I need to cancel that cruise and possibly BOTH of my upcoming DCL cruises......IF this beer virus don't calm down....
> 
> in short, IMO
> She needs to stay at home until this beer virus calms down......
> 
> 
> 
> Opinions please -
> 
> 
> T.T.F.
> &
> CHEERS Y'ALL


Well, you are certainly being dramatic.  LOL  

As for over reacting I guess that would depend on how long between her returning from Italy and taking the cruise with you.  If its less than 3 weeks Id probably do my best to avoid her if I knew what she looked like.  But you must realize that just because she's open enough to lay all of this out there will be plenty that will knowingly or unknowingly partake in risky behavior and then be on that cruise with you.  If you are going to go then you just need to have faith in good hygiene and the supplies to carry it out.  Or you are just going to make yourself crazy.

And take a beat before judging her about traveling with a compromised immune system. Perhaps she feels she might not be healthy enough to travel in the future.  Or that if she loses the money on this trip she wont be able to get together the funds to travel again anytime soon.  You dont know what this trip means to her and why she is so willing to take the risk to go.  That, of course, doesnt excuse her selfishness if she chooses not to self isolate for 2 weeks upon her return and puts others in danger (assuming that's still the recommendation).  But that's another issue.


----------



## SBMCT01

Maybe veterans to the board can answer this one for me.  I've always picked a room when booking.  With looking at moving our upcoming sailing or keeping it and moving to a verandah from oceanview (I'd like fresh air for my two-week quarantine please), gty rooms are slightly more expensive than selecting your room; I always thought just the opposite was true.  In looking quickly, the categories are the same.  Why the discrepancy and does gty always trend higher in price?


----------



## lovedisneycruise

FYI Dr Fauci just commented on one of the Sunday morning news shows “if you are elderly, do not get on a cruise ship”....amongst other warnings.  Of course it’s a personal choice, but I find that to be clear.


----------



## knewton64

lovedisneycruise said:


> FYI Dr Fauci just commented on one of the Sunday morning news shows “if you are elderly, do not get on a cruise ship”....amongst other warnings.  Of course it’s a personal choice, but I find that to be clear.


I saw the same tv Show .... imo you would be surprised by how many people don’t utilize common sense in making personal choices ....


----------



## pointybubble

canadiandisneylover said:


> We are booked for the March 16th Dream out of Cape Canaveral.  Our original choice was standard inside stateroom.  I called the 1-800 number yesterday afternoon and waited approximately 30 minutes to speak to someone.  He was very kind and said they would understand if I wanted to rebook but if we wanted to travel, they are taking extra precautions.  We are going to go ahead with our cruise as planned unless something changes between now and the departure date.  We also changed our 2 standard inside staterooms to 2 deluxe oceanview staterooms with verandahs; not because of concerns of quarantine but because it was a good deal (only an additional $445 per room).  Are many others taking advantage of cancellations to upgrade their staterooms at a better rate than usual?



We are booked on the 3/19 Magic. Yesterday we were able to upgrade our secret porthole inside room to an oceanview guarantee. They actually gave us a 90 cent credit because it was almost exactly the same price.  The verandah online is showing only about $450 more on our cruise as well, but I'm going to try upgrading at the port and see what they offer.


----------



## cwis

SBMCT01 said:


> Maybe veterans to the board can answer this one for me.  I've always picked a room when booking.  With looking at moving our upcoming sailing or keeping it and moving to a verandah from oceanview (I'd like fresh air for my two-week quarantine please), gty rooms are slightly more expensive than selecting your room; I always thought just the opposite was true.  In looking quickly, the categories are the same.  Why the discrepancy and does gty always trend higher in price?



 Not sure; maybe the GTY rate aren't lock when you made your initial booking. GTY rates might now be less expensive for the same category for new bookings on the ship, but since you locked the price when you made your initial reservation, they come cheaper when you select a stateroom.


----------



## canadiandisneylover

pointybubble said:


> We are booked on the 3/19 Magic. Yesterday we were able to upgrade our secret porthole inside room to an oceanview guarantee. They actually gave us a 90 cent credit because it was almost exactly the same price.  The verandah online is showing only about $450 more on our cruise as well, but I'm going to try upgrading at the port and see what they offer.


Great idea. It won’t hurt to ask. Good luck!


----------



## Geomom

SBMCT01 said:


> Maybe veterans to the board can answer this one for me.  I've always picked a room when booking.  With looking at moving our upcoming sailing or keeping it and moving to a verandah from oceanview (I'd like fresh air for my two-week quarantine please), gty rooms are slightly more expensive than selecting your room; I always thought just the opposite was true.  In looking quickly, the categories are the same.  Why the discrepancy and does gty always trend higher in price?


If this is a GTY room and not a *GT (restricted rate) room, then it just means they were running low in rooms in that category--so the price may indeed be higher as there is a high demand for that room category.  The restricted rate rooms should be cheaper.


----------



## DIS_MIKE

lovedisneycruise said:


> FYI Dr Fauci just commented on one of the Sunday morning news shows “if you are elderly, do not get on a cruise ship”....amongst other warnings.  Of course it’s a personal choice, but I find that to be clear.


The clip from Dr. Fauci....
https://www.nbcnews.com/meet-the-pr...ve-an-underlying-health-condition-80267845706


----------



## lovedisneycruise

DIS_MIKE said:


> The clip from Dr. Fauci....
> https://www.nbcnews.com/meet-the-pr...ve-an-underlying-health-condition-80267845706



Thanks so much for adding this link it’s much more comprehensive than my post!


----------



## SBMCT01

Geomom said:


> If this is a GTY room and not a *GT (restricted rate) room, then it just means they were running low in rooms in that category--so the price may indeed be higher as there is a high demand for that room category.  The restricted rate rooms should be cheaper.


Does anyone know if the restricted booking is eligible for the new cancel/credit policy?


----------



## sethschroeder

New measures coming to cruise ships very soon. 

https://www.politico.com/amp/news/2020/03/07/coronavirus-cruise-lines-123455


----------



## Starwind

knewton64 said:


> in short, IMO
> She needs to stay at home until this beer virus calms down......
> 
> Opinions please -



Depending on the timeframes involved, they may not be able to board their second cruise if the current rules are still in effect then.

This is from the current DCL rules, bold added for emphasis:

_As a reminder, any guest or crew member who has traveled from, to or through China, including Hong Kong and Macau, South Korea,* Italy, *Iran or Japan, *within 14 days of departure* will not be able to board our ships.

Additionally, any guest or crew member who has been in contact with someone from these areas, including guests with connecting flights in these locations, also will not be able to board, nor will anyone who has helped care for someone suspected of having or diagnosed with COVID-19, or who is currently subject to health monitoring for possible exposure. Guests who have air travel booked through Disney Cruise Line will automatically have their flights rebooked on an alternate route. Guests who booked their own air travel arrangements should contact their airlines directly to make the appropriate changes.

_


----------



## smmco

What are they doing about the cruises that depart from Rome?


----------



## monkeydawn

smmco said:


> What are they doing about the cruises that depart from Rome?


Nothing, so far.  I am on one May 20th.


----------



## bbel

smmco said:


> What are they doing about the cruises that depart from Rome?



I know it's not Disney, but Royal have move their ship sailing out of Rome, to Athens/Barcelona.

So Disney will probably follow with something soon.


----------



## Mithas

Any luck postponing the cruise if you have booked through costco travel? Was on hold for 1 hr. Got disconnected just like that. Have been trying for several days. It is so frustrating. Why can they just make the process simple?


----------



## Karin1984

Mithas said:


> Any luck postponing the cruise if you have booked through costco travel? Was on hold for 1 hr. Got disconnected just like that. Have been trying for several days. It is so frustrating. Why can they just make the process simple?


It's not the process, it's that thousands of cruisers are doing the same thing as you and there are only a handful of agents. 
Probably making these changes in the systems exists of many manual actions to work around the official rules. If each changed cruise takes half an hour, then in that's 16 bookings 1 agent can change in 1 working day. 

It's frustrating, but there is no way around it. 

It would be better if the phone system had an option to answer the calls first of those whose booking departs first, but that would probably need some investment, and how many times will they need it?


----------



## Gentry2004

Mithas said:


> Any luck postponing the cruise if you have booked through costco travel? Was on hold for 1 hr. Got disconnected just like that. Have been trying for several days. It is so frustrating. Why can they just make the process simple?


When is your cruise. Ours is April 6 and if we rebook (haven’t decided yet) we are waiting until closer to the cruise. Also w/Costco.


----------



## cvjw

The Costco agents can’t get a dcl rep on the phone. Disney needs more agents to help with all the rebooks. I gave up after 3.5 hours yesterday. The Costco agent couldn’t get anyone from Disney on the phone. She only helped me for 3.5 hours yesterday. That is why the waits are so long - no one on the Disney side to help.


----------



## Mithas

Karin1984 said:


> It's not the process, it's that thousands of cruisers are doing the same thing as you and there are only a handful of agents.
> Probably making these changes in the systems exists of many manual actions to work around the official rules. If each changed cruise takes half an hour, then in that's 16 bookings 1 agent can change in 1 working day.
> 
> It's frustrating, but there is no way around it.
> 
> It would be better if the phone system had an option to answer the calls first of those whose booking departs first, but that would probably need some investment, and how many times will they need it?


 
I agree. However, I wish we had an option to email in with the details and the change dates.


----------



## Mithas

Gentry2004 said:


> When is your cruise. Ours is April 6 and if we rebook (haven’t decided yet) we are waiting until closer to the cruise. Also w/Costco.



Our cruise is on 3/27. We have decided to go ahead and reschedule it.


----------



## LovesBelle

Similar frustrations with Costco. I joined the virtual queue yesterday, which was supposed to get me a callback in 2 hours, but they never called me. Joined again this morning, similar promise (estimated wait of 144 minutes till they call me back), but still waiting for that callback. It would be so smart for them to let us request what we want via e-mail or on their website, and for them to call Disney with big blocks of requests, rather than doing this one at a time. Or let us make our requests on the phone (assuming someone calls back one day), and then call us back again after they speak to Disney, rather than keeping us on hold for several more hours.


----------



## cwis

LovesBelle said:


> Similar frustrations with Costco. I joined the virtual queue yesterday, which was supposed to get me a callback in 2 hours, but they never called me. Joined again this morning, similar promise (estimated wait of 144 minutes till they call me back), but still waiting for that callback. It would be so smart for them to let us request what we want via e-mail or on their website, and for them to call Disney with big blocks of requests, rather than doing this one at a time. Or let us make our requests on the phone (assuming someone calls back one day), and then call us back again after they speak to Disney, rather than keeping us on hold for several more hours.



It would be smart if DCL would also implement such policies.

So frustrating that Disney doesn't care about us being able rebook online.


----------



## Gentry2004

What will they do if someone literally can’t get though after several tries?


----------



## cwis

Gentry2004 said:


> What will they do if someone literally can’t get though after several tries?



I hope a supervisor will have some flexibility even after your cruise departs. Better contact them by using the web form and/or chat as a proof that you indeed intended to cancel while you still could.


----------



## cvjw

DCL needs to bring on more agents stat to help with all the rebooking/cancelling. I don’t want to be penalized for not cancelling before the 57 day mark due to not being able to get thru to DCL. I waited on hold for 3.5 hours yesterday to no avail. Who has time to wait on hold all day?  DCL needs to step up and get a better handle on the rebooking hold times.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

Mithas said:


> Sorry, new to DCL what is OBB and GT? Thanks.


OBB= onboard booking.  DCL currently offers 10% off the pretax cruise fare if you book a future cruise while onboard.  Up until recently, they also would give us onboard credits for our onboard charging account for that future cruise but that was discontinued in late 2019.

_GT is a special booking offer which there are 3 types:
IGT -guarantees any inside cabin
OGT- guarantees any oceanview cabin (window)
VGT -guarantees any veranda cabin

These offers have a lot of restrictions that would not apply to a regular reservation:
1. Must pay in full at time of booking
2. No changing cabins
3. No name changes
4. No cancellations
5. No refunds
Probably some others as well but this is what I could remember off the top of my head.  It's pretty much, "you get what you get & don't get upset".   
If you're not picky about cabin location it's a great way to save $.

This is very different from a GTY reservation which is a regular reservation but the category you want is almost sold out so they might list it as something like Cat. 4D GTY which means you're still booking a specific category but you don't know which cabin you'll get exactly.  You might get a cabin in a better category but you definitely won't get one in a lower category.  
With GTY cabins, you still retain the option to cancel, change categories, change names, etc.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

Karin1984 said:


> It's not the process, it's that thousands of cruisers are doing the same thing as you and there are only a handful of agents.
> Probably making these changes in the systems exists of many manual actions to work around the official rules. If each changed cruise takes half an hour, then in that's 16 bookings 1 agent can change in 1 working day.
> 
> It's frustrating, but there is no way around it.
> 
> It would be better if the phone system had an option to answer the calls first of those whose booking departs first, but that would probably need some investment, and how many times will they need it?


Perhaps sending an email to the TA would be better then.  This way the TA can prioritize the May reservations and deal with the July ones later.

ETA:  never mind.  I see that others were hoping for this option.

DCL needs to create a TA page so agents can go into each reservation that they control and do what their clients are asking.  That would clear up the phone lines for the guests who booked directly with DCL.  Chances are, DCL is swamped with extra work right now that they're probably not reading these boards lately.  It wouldn't surprise me if the release of new dates is delayed from all of this unplanned chaos.


----------



## DIS_MIKE

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> OBB= onboard booking.  DCL currently offers 10% off the pretax cruise fare if you book a future cruise while onboard.  Up until recently, they also would give us onboard credits for our onboard charging account for that future cruise but that was discontinued in late 2019.
> 
> _GT is a special booking offer which there are 3 types:
> IGT -guarantees any inside cabin
> OGT- guarantees any oceanview cabin (window)
> VGT -guarantees any veranda cabin
> 
> This is very different from a GTY reservation which is a regular reservation but the category you want is almost sold out so they might list it as something like Cat. 4D GTY which means you're still booking a specific category but you don't know which cabin you'll get exactly.  You might get a cabin in a better category but you definitely won't get one in a lower category.
> With GTY cabins, you still retain the option to cancel, change categories, change names, etc.


Came across PIF recently. What does that mean?


----------



## Brandon Lagarde

Has there been a drop in cruise pricing due to coronavirus concerns?


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

DIS_MIKE said:


> Came across PIF recently. What does that mean?


Paid in full


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

DIS_MIKE said:


> Came across PIF recently. What does that mean?


Pay In Full = the date final payment is due.  This varies with cruise length and depature port.  
Typically, any cancellation (or changing dates, dropping of some passengers) after PIF date will incur penalty fees.


----------



## n2mm

Wow, how frustrating.  My TA sent us the information and asked us to take our time if our cruise is not right away, plus it frees up the lines for you guys that need to change soon.  We’ve decided to wait until we’re much closer in.  After reading these comments I’m even more grateful for my TA.  My cruise isn’t until April 18th and while I want to go, we do fall into the senior category (who’d guest that one).  I’m hoping in 4+ weeks we’ll have a clearer understanding of what’s going to happen.  I have 4 future cruises already booked so will probably dump my credit on those if that’s possible.


----------



## DIS_MIKE

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> Paid in full


haha now that makes sense...but I kept thinking it had to do with the Port. Thanks!


----------



## atricks

The US State  Department just put out an official statement recommending US citizens to not travel by cruise ship.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1236739608794275846


----------



## Gentry2004

atricks said:


> The US State  Department just put out an official statement recommending US citizens to not travel by cruise ship.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1236739608794275846



Wow! So now what?


----------



## smmco

bbel said:


> I know it's not Disney, but Royal have move their ship sailing out of Rome, to Athens/Barcelona.
> 
> So Disney will probably follow with something soon.


It’s still more then 2 months away, but flights need to be changed.


----------



## mmmears

Gentry2004 said:


> Wow! So now what?



I could sense this one was coming.  Wow.


----------



## LAX

Gentry2004 said:


> Wow! So now what?



I am hoping DCL will expand the flexible cancellation policy to include at least the early summer itineraries. While I am not in the increased risk age group, I definitely don't want to be quarantined afterwards as the State Dept has now made an official announcement about cruising.

LAX


----------



## DIS_MIKE

I think it's time to cancel my cruise.....


----------



## Gentry2004

https://wwwnc.cdc.gov/travel/page/covid-19-cruise-ship
Here is the full CDC statement. Says that both the CDC and State Department do not recommend cruise travel for US Citizens at this time.


----------



## AmishGuy91

It seems to me this is the first step in leading cruise lines to cancel sailings


----------



## MarkLT1

On the topic of COVID, I came across a very level-headed and detailed article on COVID-19, and how it is applicable to US residents.   The site it is on, focuses primarily on tech and science articles, and tends not to sensationalize, but focuses on the data and facts currently known (with little speculation).  In cases where they do speculate, they tend to show both sides of the argument- why that speculation might be right or wrong.  Their new article on COVID, IMO, is very well done, though it is a bit of a long read.  The comment section of their articles can get somewhat political (and I'm sure this topic will as well), so steer clear of the comments if that is not your gig.  If you're interested, you can read the article here: https://arstechnica.com/science/202...ensive-ars-technica-guide-to-the-coronavirus/


----------



## lanejudy

SBMCT01 said:


> Maybe veterans to the board can answer this one for me.  I've always picked a room when booking.  With looking at moving our upcoming sailing or keeping it and moving to a verandah from oceanview (I'd like fresh air for my two-week quarantine please), gty rooms are slightly more expensive than selecting your room; I always thought just the opposite was true.  In looking quickly, the categories are the same.  Why the discrepancy and does gty always trend higher in price?



Are you sure you are looking at the same category?  I've never heard of a category being GTY and with also allowing one to choose a specific stateroom.  GTY is offered once a certain percentage of that specific category is booked (i.e. 10A, 4B, etc.).  If you are comparing *GT and a specific category - you aren't comparing exactly the same thing.  Keep in mind that *GT is only available as "new bookings" so you can't move an existing reservation to a VGT rate.

Enjoy your cruise!


----------



## lanejudy

Brandon Lagarde said:


> Has there been a drop in cruise pricing due to coronavirus concerns?


For DCL - not a direct drop in fare.  I believe there are more *GT offerings available, which are last minute restricted fares usually with a very good discount.

Enjoy your cruise!


----------



## AgentMama

Gentry2004 said:


> https://wwwnc.cdc.gov/travel/page/covid-19-cruise-ship
> Here is the full CDC statement. Says that both the CDC and State Department do not recommend cruise travel for US Citizens at this time.



I wonder for how long this will be their recommendation?


----------



## Jon Mraz

Probably 3-6 months.


----------



## AmishGuy91

Not sure what this means but all the sudden I cant make changes (check in, port adventures, no board bookings, etc) on the DCL website for my 3/16 cruise.  Instead i just get a message to call Disney for any assistance with the cruise.  The app works fine for these changes.


----------



## stowe75

AmishGuy91 said:


> It seems to me this is the first step in leading cruise lines to cancel sailings


I wish they would just put a stop to help me make my decision. I know it wouldn't be good for the economy or industry but then it would be out of my hands. Right now I am having FOMO of not going and then nothing happens!


----------



## Mithas

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> OBB= onboard booking.  DCL currently offers 10% off the pretax cruise fare if you book a future cruise while onboard.  Up until recently, they also would give us onboard credits for our onboard charging account for that future cruise but that was discontinued in late 2019.
> 
> _GT is a special booking offer which there are 3 types:
> IGT -guarantees any inside cabin
> OGT- guarantees any oceanview cabin (window)
> VGT -guarantees any veranda cabin
> 
> These offers have a lot of restrictions that would not apply to a regular reservation:
> 1. Must pay in full at time of booking
> 2. No changing cabins
> 3. No name changes
> 4. No cancellations
> 5. No refunds
> Probably some others as well but this is what I could remember off the top of my head.  It's pretty much, "you get what you get & don't get upset".
> If you're not picky about cabin location it's a great way to save $.
> 
> This is very different from a GTY reservation which is a regular reservation but the category you want is almost sold out so they might list it as something like Cat. 4D GTY which means you're still booking a specific category but you don't know which cabin you'll get exactly.  You might get a cabin in a better category but you definitely won't get one in a lower category.
> With GTY cabins, you still retain the option to cancel, change categories, change names, etc.


----------



## Mithas

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> OBB= onboard booking.  DCL currently offers 10% off the pretax cruise fare if you book a future cruise while onboard.  Up until recently, they also would give us onboard credits for our onboard charging account for that future cruise but that was discontinued in late 2019.
> 
> _GT is a special booking offer which there are 3 types:
> IGT -guarantees any inside cabin
> OGT- guarantees any oceanview cabin (window)
> VGT -guarantees any veranda cabin
> 
> These offers have a lot of restrictions that would not apply to a regular reservation:
> 1. Must pay in full at time of booking
> 2. No changing cabins
> 3. No name changes
> 4. No cancellations
> 5. No refunds
> Probably some others as well but this is what I could remember off the top of my head.  It's pretty much, "you get what you get & don't get upset".
> If you're not picky about cabin location it's a great way to save $.
> 
> This is very different from a GTY reservation which is a regular reservation but the category you want is almost sold out so they might list it as something like Cat. 4D GTY which means you're still booking a specific category but you don't know which cabin you'll get exactly.  You might get a cabin in a better category but you definitely won't get one in a lower category.
> With GTY cabins, you still retain the option to cancel, change categories, change names, etc.



Thank you!


----------



## Elsa75

we are sailing in FIVE days. Still planning on going and hoping for the best!

QUOTE="stowe75, post: 61651781, member: 501526"]
I wish they would just put a stop to help me make my decision. I know it wouldn't be good for the economy or industry but then it would be out of my hands. Right now I am having FOMO of not going and then nothing happens!
[/QUOTE]


----------



## jlbf06

How does the CDC advice affect insurance?


----------



## bwolfe

jlbf06 said:


> How does the CDC advice affect insurance?


 We are wondering the exact same thing!


----------



## n2mm

I’m thinking that if State advises not to sail, it might be a clause in your insurance policy that they don’t have to pay out if you need it to cover.....just thinking about the repercussions of not heeding the advisory.....


----------



## n2mm

That’s funny, we’re all thinking and posting the same thing.


----------



## caskar

We changed ours today to cruise next year same time. I called right at 9 was on hold for 9 minutes then it took about 20 minutes for the CM to restructure the reservation for next year sailing.


----------



## monarchsfan16

jlbf06 said:


> How does the CDC advice affect insurance?


The fine print of my trip insurance has a clause about traveling to restricted areas. I'm not sure that this is officially a "restricted area" yet, but it's looking to be heading in that direction.


----------



## Canadian Girl

Wonder if Canada will offer the same advice. I did cancel my Greek cruise on the PIF date but lost 900 in flight penalties.


----------



## jlbf06

I’m in the UK and wondering whether the FCO will follow suit.


----------



## smmco

Jon Mraz said:


> Probably 3-6 months.


How do you know that?


----------



## Gentry2004

Does anyone think cruises will start getting cancelled (due to not enough people on board) and/or extending the rebooking window?


----------



## bcwife76

Canadian Girl said:


> Wonder if Canada will offer the same advice. I did cancel my Greek cruise on the PIF date but lost 900 in flight penalties.
> [/QUOTE
> I don't know about federally, but here in BC the Minister of Health and the Chief Health officer have both advised today against travel by cruise ship for the time being. We're going to Hawaii next weekend (not a cruise) for spring break but we have several friends with cruises planned over the break...


----------



## smmco

Does anyone know if you upgrade room before PIIF date can add insurance. I’m paid in full.


----------



## randumb0

smmco said:


> How do you know that?



They don't.


----------



## Starwind

Canadian Girl said:


> Wonder if Canada will offer the same advice. I did cancel my Greek cruise on the PIF date but lost 900 in flight penalties.



On Friday the Canadian government offered the following:
_
Canada's chief public health officer is warning travellers, especially the elderly and those with fragile health, to reconsider going on cruises after cases of the coronavirus were confirmed on a cruise ship which has Canadians on board. 

"Think twice about going on cruise ships," said Dr. Theresa Tam on Friday, noting they "present environments where COVID-19 can spread easily given close contacts between passengers and crew for significant periods of time."

Tam said that even if people on a cruise do not contract the virus they could be quarantined by destination countries for extended periods of time, increasing the risk of infection. _

source: https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/coronavirus-cruise-grand-princess-1.5489320

It will be interesting to see if they update that to stronger or more formal advice.

The PHAC COVID-91 website is: https://www.canada.ca/en/public-health/services/diseases/coronavirus-disease-covid-19.html

The travel advice subpage is: https://www.canada.ca/en/public-hea...us-infection/latest-travel-health-advice.html

Right now for cruises it says:

QUOTE


*Planning a cruise*

Canadians planning cruise ship travel should be aware that infectious diseases, such as COVID-19, can spread quickly due to close contact between passengers. Older people and people with a weakened immune system or underlying medical condition are at a higher risk of developing complications from COVID-19.

As the situation evolves, many countries are implementing policies and restrictions in order to contain the COVID-19 outbreak. These restrictions may impact a cruise traveller's:


itinerary
ability to disembark
access to health care
 
It could also result in travellers being subject to quarantine procedures.

Passengers who plan to travel by cruise ship should contact their cruise line to check if their travel plans will be impacted by the COVID-19 outbreak. You may also wish to visit the Cruise Lines International Association for information regarding how they are responding to the situation.

Reduce the risk of infection by following prevention measures when travelling.

Refer to the advice for cruise travellers for more information on how to plan for a safe cruise.

END QUOTE


----------



## Mommb

smmco said:


> Does anyone know if you upgrade room before PIIF date can add insurance. I’m paid in full.


Insurance booked through Disney Cruise Line can be added up until the final payment date. In fact, all insurance booked through DCL is not actually purchased until the final payment date, since there are no non-refundable expense before that date (except for concierge/special bookings).

For insurance purchased on your own, you would need to check with the company, but most insurance can be purchased or upgraded until close to the sailing date. However, insurance typically does not cover known issues, so insurance purchased now might not cover disruptions related to COVID-19. If you already have insurance and then upgrade your room (meaning the cruise is more expensive), upgrading the insurance coverage to match your revised costs may result in an additional fee.

Having paid in full will not affect insurance rates or ability to purchase as long as you could still get a full refund (that is, before the required final payment date).


----------



## mmouse37

SBMCT01 said:


> Does anyone know if the restricted booking is eligible for the new cancel/credit policy?



I would tend to think not.  The GT rates come with many restrictions the biggest being non cancellable so I doubt they would extend the new policy to GT bookings.

MJ


----------



## isabellea

It’s wait and see for us. We are booked for a cruise on the Fantasy Aug 15th and while we are not afraid of catching the virus, we are worried about quarantines and how travel restrictions could affect our travel medical insurance. We are also considering cancelling since our PIF date is in April and rebooking last minute.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

In late January we booked a VGT rate for the 3/28 sailing on the Magic.  We are still getting emails with the offer to rebook up to 1 day prior to sailing.  I'm still willing to sail but it's seeming more and more doubtful that it will even happen, now that the State Dept has called for people to stop cruising.  Disney isn't going to sail with a very tiny amount of passengers onboard.  
The frustrating part for me is that there really aren't any other sailings I'd like to do in the next 12 months.  We're already booked for Feb 2021 WBPC.  This cruise will take up so much vacation time and it's expensive.  I can't just add another cruise 2-4 months before a big trip.  
If the cruise gets cancelled, I would think they'd give a refund but if I'm stuck with future cruise credits, I hope I can apply them to our existing reservation.


----------



## n2mm

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> In late January we booked a VGT rate for the 3/28 sailing on the Magic.  We are still getting emails with the offer to rebook up to 1 day prior to sailing.  I'm still willing to sail but it's seeming more and more doubtful that it will even happen, now that the State Dept has called for people to stop cruising.  Disney isn't going to sail with a very tiny amount of passengers onboard.
> The frustrating part for me is that there really aren't any other sailings I'd like to do in the next 12 months.  We're already booked for Feb 2021 WBPC.  This cruise will take up so much vacation time and it's expensive.  I can't just add another cruise 2-4 months before a big trip.
> If the cruise gets cancelled, I would think they'd give a refund but if I'm stuck with future cruise credits, I hope I can apply them to our existing reservation.



your story sounds like mine.  We also booked a Vgt 2 weeks ago for April 18.  My TA sent us all the emails to decide if we want a travel credit.  Since we’re 5 weeks away, we are watching to see how it plays out.  I’m also thinking cancellations are fast approaching.  I have several cruises booked so hoping I can apply the credit to other cruises.  I don’t think I can add another cruise unless I cancel one of my other ones.


----------



## smmco

Mommb said:


> Insurance booked through Disney Cruise Line can be added up until the final payment date. In fact, all insurance booked through DCL is not actually purchased until the final payment date, since there are no non-refundable expense before that date (except for concierge/special bookings).
> 
> For insurance purchased on your own, you would need to check with the company, but most insurance can be purchased or upgraded until close to the sailing date. However, insurance typically does not cover known issues, so insurance purchased now might not cover disruptions related to COVID-19. If you already have insurance and then upgrade your room (meaning the cruise is more expensive), upgrading the insurance coverage to match your revised costs may result in an additional fee.
> 
> Having paid in full will not affect insurance rates or ability to purchase as long as you could still get a full refund (that is, before the required final payment date).


Ok thanks. It just won’t let me add it online.


----------



## smmco

mmouse37 said:


> I would tend to think not.  The GT rates come with many restrictions the biggest being non cancellable so I doubt they would extend the new policy to GT bookings.
> 
> MJ


It says all bookings. All cruises are non refundable at 24 hours out. I can’t imagine why they would have that restriction in this circumstance. The ships are empty and they need to try to fill them


----------



## GatorMomInNC

Can I just say that I am actually grateful to DCL for not dropping their prices across?  That just makes the people who previously booked at "normal" rates feel even crappier.  My next DCL cruise isn't until September,   hope to be able to go...


----------



## Intr3pid

GatorMomInNC said:


> Can I just say that I am actually grateful to DCL for not dropping their prices across?  That just makes the people who previously booked at "normal" rates feel even crappier.  My next DCL cruise isn't until September,   hope to be able to go...


Why don't you just cancel and re-book at the lower prices?


----------



## smmco

I'm off the next two days If I can get through to DCL I'll ask about the GT rates falling under the travel credit, and the insurance. If anybody has any other question let me know.


----------



## xavier2001

Intr3pid said:


> Why don't you just cancel and re-book at the lower prices?



That seems unscrupulous, taking advantage of a bad situation that DCL didn’t create. I hope they aren’t letting people cancel them rebook sane cruise after the PIF date.


----------



## smmco

GatorMomInNC said:


> Can I just say that I am actually grateful to DCL for not dropping their prices across?  That just makes the people who previously booked at "normal" rates feel even crappier.  My next DCL cruise isn't until September,   hope to be able to go...


They may still drop. Cruise lines don't like sailing empty.


----------



## slg

If DCL lowers prices, they should give the money back as OBC for those who don’t cancel.  It is an incentive to keep cruising.


----------



## smmco

xavier2001 said:


> That seems unscrupulous, taking advantage of a bad situation that DCL didn’t create. I hope they aren’t letting people cancel them rebook sane cruise after the PIF date.


I'm not sure why this is unscrupulous. DCL should be happy people are willing to sail. Other cruise lines offer price protection and are adding additional OBC to people that keep their sailings. If your willing to take the risk you should at least get a break on the price.


----------



## Intr3pid

xavier2001 said:


> That seems unscrupulous, taking advantage of a bad situation that DCL didn’t create. I hope they aren’t letting people cancel them rebook sane cruise after the PIF date.


Well, if there are people out there still thinking this way, the cruise lines may actually just do fine this year.


----------



## LeslieG

smmco said:


> I'm off the next two days If I can get through to DCL I'll ask about the GT rates falling under the travel credit, and the insurance. If anybody has any other question let me know.



I'd like to know if I move my cruise, can I only move it once?


----------



## Betty Rohrer

gatorburt07 said:


> Apologies if this has already been asked.  Given that it could serve as precedent for future cruise problems/quarantines, does anyone happen to know what will happen if passengers on the Grand Princess come back as COVID-19 positive?  Would healthy passengers be allowed to disembark, or would the entire ship be quarantined for 14-days like the Diamond Princess?


from what I have read 14 day quarantine for everyone with medical care for those needing


----------



## LAX

Betty Rohrer said:


> from what I have read 14 day quarantine for everyone with medical care for those needing



Maybe I am misunderstanding your post, but I think quarantine is for anyone who has been exposed to people confirmed to be infected, which means the entire cruise ship, passengers & crews. I am not sure if it's voluntary or mandatory at this point, though.

LAX


----------



## JARNJ3

MarkLT1 said:


> On the topic of COVID, I came across a very level-headed and detailed article on COVID-19, and how it is applicable to US residents.   The site it is on, focuses primarily on tech and science articles, and tends not to sensationalize, but focuses on the data and facts currently known (with little speculation).  In cases where they do speculate, they tend to show both sides of the argument- why that speculation might be right or wrong.  Their new article on COVID, IMO, is very well done, though it is a bit of a long read.  The comment section of their articles can get somewhat political (and I'm sure this topic will as well), so steer clear of the comments if that is not your gig.  If you're interested, you can read the article here: https://arstechnica.com/science/202...ensive-ars-technica-guide-to-the-coronavirus/



This website is awesome!  Thank you.


----------



## smmco

MarkLT1 said:


> On the topic of COVID, I came across a very level-headed and detailed article on COVID-19, and how it is applicable to US residents.   The site it is on, focuses primarily on tech and science articles, and tends not to sensationalize, but focuses on the data and facts currently known (with little speculation).  In cases where they do speculate, they tend to show both sides of the argument- why that speculation might be right or wrong.  Their new article on COVID, IMO, is very well done, though it is a bit of a long read.  The comment section of their articles can get somewhat political (and I'm sure this topic will as well), so steer clear of the comments if that is not your gig.  If you're interested, you can read the article here: https://arstechnica.com/science/202...ensive-ars-technica-guide-to-the-coronavirus/


I read this article today about how health care workers are plagued by fear...um really. If there are any healthcare workers plagued by fear please share your thoughts. I work in healthcare and everyone thinks it's overhyped fake news. There's always such a disconnect between what the media says and what goes what see in the hospitals. It's pretty consistent among all outbreaks and pandemics.
 Everyone I work with is continuing on with their travels. One of my managers is even going on with her trip to Italy in May. We did get an email saying if we visit a country with a level 2 warning we will have to be off work for 14 days upon return....um sign me up. If that's not an incentive to travel I don't know what is.  
I'm hoping in a couple of months the media will find something else to talk about. It is an election year after all.


----------



## Elsa75

I am a doctor and I agree that this is fear mongering and drama seeking at its best. Infectious diseases are all around us and we are always at risk. Wish we would spend as much energy discouraging the truly dangerous anti-vaccine crowd, and, of course, washing our hands. Hoping that science and common sense will prevail here, but I recognize how unlikely that is. Of course you should be cautious if you are sick or frail - but isn’t that always true? The best thing we can do for ourselves and for the economy is to just settle down and heed the facts. 


smmco said:


> I read this article today about how health care workers are plagued by fear...um really. If there are any healthcare workers plagued by fear please share your thoughts. I work in healthcare and everyone thinks it's overhyped fake news. There's always such a disconnect between what the media says and what goes what see in the hospitals. It's pretty consistent among all outbreaks and pandemics.
> Everyone I work with is continuing on with their travels. One of my managers is even going on with her trip to Italy in May. We did get an email saying if we visit a country with a level 2 warning we will have to be off work for 14 days upon return....um sign me up. If that's not an incentive to travel I don't know what is.
> I'm hoping in a couple of months the media will find something else to talk about. It is an election year after all.


I


----------



## Madame

xavier2001 said:


> That seems unscrupulous, taking advantage of a bad situation that DCL didn’t create. I hope they aren’t letting people cancel them rebook sane cruise after the PIF date.


DCL fills their ships with CMs & TAs (we sail usually at the end of Aug & believe me, there are many....) at vastly reduced rates while making it look like they are full year round in order to justify their rates.  Meh, even these rebooked “lower” rates are still too high.  I normally have an annoyingly high bar of morality, but this doesn’t bother me at all.


----------



## n2mm

Madame said:


> DCL fills their ships with CMs & TAs (we sail usually at the end of Aug & believe me, there are many....) at vastly reduced rates while making it look like they are full year round in order to justify their rates.  Meh, even these rebooked “lower” rates are still too high.  I normally have an annoyingly high bar of morality, but this doesn’t bother me at all.



I was thinking this the other day.  our first cruise was a cm cruise.  I was wondering if they would even let active CMs Cruise right now.  Given any cruise could lead to a 14 day quarantine.


----------



## fredandkell

isabellea said:


> It’s wait and see for us. We are booked for a cruise on the Fantasy Aug 15th and while we are not afraid of catching the virus, we are worried about quarantines and how travel restrictions could affect our travel medical insurance. We are also considering cancelling since our PIF date is in April and rebooking last minute.


Same here, I have a Cunard Europe cruise in July and thus far they aren’t budging on their PIF dates. Mine’s later this week and if they insist I PIF this week, I’m canceling with the idea of rebooking in June should this thing die down.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

Elsa75 said:


> I am a doctor and I agree that this is fear mongering and drama seeking at its best. Infectious diseases are all around us and we are always at risk. Wish we would spend as much energy discouraging the truly dangerous anti-vaccine crowd, and, of course, washing our hands. Hoping that science and common sense will prevail here, but I recognize how unlikely that is. Of course you should be cautious if you are sick or frail - but isn’t that always true? The best thing we can do for ourselves and for the economy is to just settle down and heed the facts.
> 
> I



Exactly.  If the media and government followed every new flu diagnosis every winter, it would be much higher numbers of diagnoses and deaths. 
No one would go anywhere.


----------



## Elsa75

What is a CM and TA??

QUOTE="Madame, post: 61653116, member: 509240"]
DCL fills their ships with CMs & TAs (we sail usually at the end of Aug & believe me, there are many....) at vastly reduced rates while making it look like they are full year round in order to justify their rates.  Meh, even these rebooked “lower” rates are still too high.  I normally have an annoyingly high bar of morality, but this doesn’t bother me at all.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## planecrazy63

mmouse37 said:


> I would tend to think not.  The GT rates come with many restrictions the biggest being non cancellable so I doubt they would extend the new policy to GT bookings.
> 
> MJ


They are making an exception for GT rates (just did this yesterday) as long as they fall in the range. Since they aren’t doing refunds you are just getting a credit to future cruises


----------



## monkeydawn

Elsa75 said:


> What is a CM and TA??



Cast Members and Travel Agents.

Why isnt there a common acronym thread, preferably stickied?  Many online forums have them.  Is it just that no one has bothered to make one or have there been attempts and the mods wont sticky?


----------



## randumb0

monkeydawn said:


> Cast Members and Travel Agents.
> 
> Why isnt there a common acronym thread, preferably stickied?  Many online forums have them.  Is it just that no one has bothered to make one or have there been attempts and the mods wont sticky?



Are you volunteering to make one?


----------



## Carol_

monkeydawn said:


> Cast Members and Travel Agents.
> 
> Why isnt there a common acronym thread, preferably stickied?  Many online forums have them.  Is it just that no one has bothered to make one or have there been attempts and the mods wont sticky?


https://www.disboards.com/threads/a-list-of-common-abbreviations.1660743/(TA = Travel Agent isn’t listed but the rest should help.)


----------



## mousefan73

For our sailing end of April we are booked in an ocean view room. The least Disney can do if the ship Is half full is move everyone to veranda’s. This way if things were to go down people would have fresh air. I’m gonna give it a few weeks and then call and see how much upgrade difference would be. I would hope they would be very generous here assuming that they have many empty state rooms.

I would also think if the ships really are that empty that they would basically make one deck completely empty and use that for confinement if need be


----------



## ArielRae

monkeydawn said:


> Cast Members and Travel Agents.
> 
> Why isnt there a common acronym thread, preferably stickied?  Many online forums have them.  Is it just that no one has bothered to make one or have there been attempts and the mods wont sticky?



There is a sticky thread with all the abbreviations. It can be found in the “Welcome to the DIS“ board. There is a thread all on it.
https://www.disboards.com/threads/a-list-of-common-abbreviations.1660743/


----------



## Madame

n2mm said:


> I was thinking this the other day.  our first cruise was a cm cruise.  I was wondering if they would even let active CMs Cruise right now.  Given any cruise could lead to a 14 day quarantine.


On a group on FB there is talk of huge CM discounts right now.


----------



## mousefan73

For our sailing end of April we are booked in an ocean view room. The least Disney can do if the ship early is how full is move everyone to veranda’s. This way if things were to go down people would have fresh air. I’m gonna give it a few weeks and then call and see how much upgrade difference would be. I would hope they would be very generous here assuming that they have many empty state rooms


----------



## monkeydawn

randumb0 said:


> Are you volunteering to make one?



Yes, just wanted to know if it was going to be a waste of time first.



ArielRae said:


> There is a sticky thread with all the abbreviations. It can be found in the “Welcome to the DIS“ board. There is a thread all on it.
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/a-list-of-common-abbreviations.1660743/



Running out of the house now but will check that list later for cruise specific ones.  If not I will see about adding to the list.  Thanks!


----------



## ArielRae

monkeydawn said:


> Running out of the house now but will check that list later for cruise specific ones.  If not I will see about adding to the list.  Thanks!



I clicked “report” on that posting and wrote that it needs to be updated with new abbreviations. Might help if others do the same.


----------



## Gentry2004

LeslieG said:


> I'd like to know if I move my cruise, can I only move it once?



Same. I’d like to move my April cruise to Nov or Jan. But if things simmer down maybe move it back sooner like August or Oct. anyone know if that’s possible still within 12 months?


----------



## LovesBelle

This is my third day trying to reach Costco. The past two days, they put me in a virtual queue and said I would receive a callback, which never came. Today I called the second they opened and the system said my expected time to reach a representative was less than 2 minutes....but I'm still holding after 45 mins.


----------



## planecrazy63

LovesBelle said:


> This is my third day trying to reach Costco. The past two days, they put me in a virtual queue and said I would receive a callback, which never came. Today I called the second they opened and the system said my expected time to reach a representative was less than 2 minutes....but I'm still holding after 45 mins.


I just held for 3 hours yesterday - virtualnqueue wasn’t even offered. Then the agent had to calL Disney and cal me back hours later.


----------



## Gentry2004

planecrazy63 said:


> I just held for 3 hours yesterday - virtualnqueue wasn’t even offered. Then the agent had to calL Disney and cal me back hours later.



Ugh, so dreading this. Hope it improves by the time I’m forced to do it - cruise is 4/6 but flight is 4/4.


----------



## LovesBelle

planecrazy63 said:


> I just held for 3 hours yesterday - virtualnqueue wasn’t even offered. Then the agent had to calL Disney and cal me back hours later.


That's good news that they called you back after calling Disney, though. I am still holding, but was imagining that when I finally get through I would have to keep holding while they call Disney. The question is, WILL I EVER GET THROUGH?


----------



## Shalin Jhaveri

Anyone ask Disney if they can extend rebooking beyond 12 months? I think for many people rebooking a cruise within 12 months may be hard. I'm waiting to like many others to see if they start cancelling and offer full cash refunds. Many of the cruises are actually much more expensive to rebook in next 12months.


----------



## mmouse37

planecrazy63 said:


> They are making an exception for GT rates (just did this yesterday) as long as they fall in the range. Since they aren’t doing refunds you are just getting a credit to future cruises



Thank you good to know!!!

MJ


----------



## ellbellthomps

Wonder if I can get some discounts honestly. Never been on the cruise because of money, and if it's cheap I'd go.


----------



## JTlikestheDuck

I'm on the July 25th NE cruise and am allowed to not pay in full until 30 days out (which I'll probably do since it is a chunk of money).  If I delay payment, does this mean I can't book any excursions/activities when it opens up in April?  Also, do I need to call Disney or just let the PIF date pass?  I've tried calling a couple times and received a busy signal (never mind getting in the queue).  Rescheduling it not really an option due to multiple families, celebratory trip, etc.


----------



## Stevee1982

I’m not sure if this has been stated before.  Even though most people are not in the “vulnerable” category , you can still spread the virus to those who are (older adults and those with compromised immune systems) so if you aren’t personally concerned, you can actually harm others by carrying and spreading the virus. This is why there is lockdowns, quarantines etc. they are containing the spread. I would for sure go on cruise right now, however, it takes one person onBoard to have a fever to sit in quarantine for 14 days. Imagine being locked in 200 sq foot space without any means to port.  It’s definitely something to consider.


----------



## Kbmas0n

The price is my cruise (March 27) has dropped. We were already planning to sail next spring break, so I’m considering canceling my current booking, applying the credit to next years cruise and rebooking under the current rate. However, I would be losing out on the 10% OBB, which I believe would be more than the current discounted rate...hmmm...


----------



## SBMCT01

LeslieG said:


> I'd like to know if I move my cruise, can I only move it once?


I asked the same of my TA.  She indicated you would be allowed to rebook multiple times as long as it is within that 12-month window.


----------



## SBMCT01

Gentry2004 said:


> Same. I’d like to move my April cruise to Nov or Jan. But if things simmer down maybe move it back sooner like August or Oct. anyone know if that’s possible still within 12 months?


MY TA said yes, as long as its in the 12-month window.


----------



## justafigment27

Has anyone within a penalty window for cancellation been able to get a refund on the refundable portion of the cruise while using the remainder towards a rebooking?

I can get 25% of my cruise fare back if I cancel in the next 2 days. Will Disney issue my 25% as a cash refund and allow me to use the non-refundable 75% on a rebooking?


----------



## SBMCT01

With Dis stock close to the 52-wk low, you would expect some carrots for people to keep bookings and go to the parks.  I expect with a good enough deal many people will be like "corona-what?"


----------



## hnthomps

We are now at the point where we may need to bail on our 3/21 cruise. We think our workplaces might need us to quarantine upon return, which is our breaking point risk-wise. The only cruise that will work for us in a "12 month" window leaves more than 12 months after the current one leaves, but returns less than 12 months (because current one is the weirdo 8 night). I know it says 12 month from sail date, but do we think they'll be flexible at all? Because if not, we're out the money. 

It's so sad and feels so ridiculous.


----------



## cruisehopeful

Gentry2004 said:


> Does anyone think cruises will start getting cancelled (due to not enough people on board) and/or extending the rebooking window?


I am actually holding out for this. I am not scheduled to cruise until next month. So, I am not messing with calling the last couple weeks thinking my cruise may just get canceled and I'll get a refund instead of a cruise credit. If that doesn't happen, I'll just rebook, but I'd like that refund so I can use the money to do something else that weekend.

ETA: My husband actually has his annual doctor visit today. I am going to have him ask the doctor if he will say that my husband cannot cruise due to being on heart medication and being over 60. It actually might not make any difference as far as travel insurance goes. I think it probably would be excluded since it was an underlying condition.

ETA2: Just reread my insurance policy and we wouldn't be covered for preexisting because I didn't buy the policy within the first 2 weeks of booking the cruise. It would have been covered if I purchased the insurance within the first 2 weeks of booking. That is with Allianz in case anyone is looking for cruise insurance in the future.


----------



## Astrogal

Elsa75 said:


> What is a CM and TA??
> 
> QUOTE="Madame, post: 61653116, member: 509240"]
> DCL fills their ships with CMs & TAs (we sail usually at the end of Aug & believe me, there are many....) at vastly reduced rates while making it look like they are full year round in order to justify their rates.  Meh, even these rebooked “lower” rates are still too high.  I normally have an annoyingly high bar of morality, but this doesn’t bother me at all.


[/QUOTE]

This is true! the first Disney Cruise I went on was the first time Disney sailed out of Galveston Texas.  It was not at full capacity and our table mates and many of the people we met there were TAs and local news people who were booked to give reviews for their shows.


----------



## Elsa75

This is a great opportunity for education and to crack down on anti-vaccine crowds. What you say is true for most contagious diseases on the planet. 



Stevee1982 said:


> I’m not sure if this has been stated before.  Even though most people are not in the “vulnerable” category , you can still spread the virus to those who are (older adults and those with compromised immune systems) so if you aren’t personally concerned, you can actually harm others by carrying and spreading the virus. This is why there is lockdowns, quarantines etc. they are containing the spread. I would for sure go on cruise right now, however, it takes one person onBoard to have a fever to sit in quarantine for 14 days. Imagine being locked in 200 sq foot space without any means to port.  It’s definitely something to consider.


----------



## smmco

hnthomps said:


> We are now at the point where we may need to bail on our 3/21 cruise. We think our workplaces might need us to quarantine upon return, which is our breaking point risk-wise. The only cruise that will work for us in a "12 month" window leaves more than 12 months after the current one leaves, but returns less than 12 months (because current one is the weirdo 8 night). I know it says 12 month from sail date, but do we think they'll be flexible at all? Because if not, we're out the money.
> 
> It's so sad and feels so ridiculous.


My work may require me to quarantine for 2 weeks, but my cruise isn't until August. That gives me time to budget for it. It would be a bummer to have that happen unexpectedly.


----------



## lanejudy

justafigment27 said:


> Has anyone within a penalty window for cancellation been able to get a refund on the refundable portion of the cruise while using the remainder towards a rebooking?
> 
> I can get 25% of my cruise fare back if I cancel in the next 2 days. Will Disney issue my 25% as a cash refund and allow me to use the non-refundable 75% on a rebooking?


I don't know if they will split with a refund back and future credit - that sounds like a mish-mash of the old and temporary policies.  It's probably one or the other.  But you can always call to ask.

Enjoy your cruise!


----------



## smmco

Elsa75 said:


> I am a doctor and I agree that this is fear mongering and drama seeking at its best. Infectious diseases are all around us and we are always at risk. Wish we would spend as much energy discouraging the truly dangerous anti-vaccine crowd, and, of course, washing our hands. Hoping that science and common sense will prevail here, but I recognize how unlikely that is. Of course you should be cautious if you are sick or frail - but isn’t that always true? The best thing we can do for ourselves and for the economy is to just settle down and heed the facts.
> 
> I


All the travel bans, quarantines and cancelled events have a real psychological effect on people. It gives the appearance that were dealing with a virus that is extremely lethal.  A few years ago there was a string of terrorist attacks in Europe. 10 of my family members were set to go on a river cruise through Germany. Eight of them cancelled. The two that went had a great time and of course, nothing bad happened to them. Media propaganda can really mess with peoples common sense.


----------



## BlueHippo

smmco said:


> All the travel bans, quarantines and cancelled events have a real psychological effect on people. It gives the appearance that were dealing with a virus that is extremely lethal.  A few years ago there was a string of terrorist attacks in Europe. 10 of my family members were set to go on a river cruise through Germany. Eight of them cancelled. The two that went had a great time and of course, nothing bad happened to them. Media propaganda can really mess with peoples common sense.


Is the media keeping that Princess ship off CA? Because that is what has me nervous!  We sail in a few weeks and I can tell you the info I have gotten from the media has me not so worried about my physical well being. The government quarantining people, and sending really very mixed messages, is what has me anxious and uncertain.


----------



## smmco

BlueHippo said:


> Is the media keeping that Princess ship off CA? Because that is what has me nervous!  We sail in a few weeks and I can tell you the info I have gotten from the media has me not so worried about my physical well being. The government quarantining people, and sending really very mixed messages, is what has me anxious and uncertain.


No the media is not keeping the ship off the coast of CA, but I think most people got my point.


----------



## dtrain

So I need to be panic buying toilet paper and watching 'Contagion'?  Am I doing it right?


----------



## jlbf06

Has anyone within a penalty window for cancellation been able to get a refund on the refundable portion of the cruise while using the remainder towards a rebooking?

I can get 25% of my cruise fare back if I cancel in the next 2 days. Will Disney issue my 25% as a cash refund and allow me to use the non-refundable 75% on a rebooking?
[/QUOTE]

This is a good question - I’d love to know the answer, if you get one.


----------



## AgentMama

smmco said:


> No the media is not keeping the ship off the coast of CA, but I think most people got my point.


This is the third ship that has been quarantined. So maybe you're not getting their point. I have no fear of traveling right now, and when we do, we will self-quarantine from anyone in our family that is at risk. But there is a real risk with cruising currently of being quarantined outside of self-quarantine and that is what is a real concern for a lot of people both from a financial and life planning standpoint.


----------



## smmco

AgentMama said:


> This is the third ship that has been quarantined. So maybe you're not getting their point. I have no fear of traveling right now, and when we do, we will self-quarantine from anyone in our family that is at risk. But there is a real risk with cruising currently of being quarantined outside of self-quarantine and that is what is a real concern for a lot of people both from a financial and life planning standpoint.


Trust me I get that. I was referring to the population in general not specifically people on these boards.


----------



## Gentry2004

BlueHippo said:


> Is the media keeping that Princess ship off CA? Because that is what has me nervous!  We sail in a few weeks and I can tell you the info I have gotten from the media has me not so worried about my physical well being. The government quarantining people, and sending really very mixed messages, is what has me anxious and uncertain.



I agree with you. If DCL or the CDC could guarantee me I will not be held on the boat or in some other quarantine post cruise, I would almost certainly still take my cruise. They very real threat of quarantine is what is causing us to most likely cancel.


----------



## smmco

dtrain said:


> So I need to be panic buying toilet paper and watching 'Contagion'?  Am I doing it right?


Don't forget the cases of water.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

Stevee1982 said:


> I’m not sure if this has been stated before.  Even though most people are not in the “vulnerable” category , you can still spread the virus to those who are (older adults and those with compromised immune systems) so if you aren’t personally concerned, you can actually harm others by carrying and spreading the virus. This is why there is lockdowns, quarantines etc. they are containing the spread. I would for sure go on cruise right now, however, it takes one person onBoard to have a fever to sit in quarantine for 14 days. Imagine being locked in 200 sq foot space without any means to port.  It’s definitely something to consider.


Yes but doesn't this apply to influenza which millions of Americans get and causes more than 10,000 deaths every year?


----------



## canadiandisneylover

Canadian Girl said:


> Wonder if Canada will offer the same advice. I did cancel my Greek cruise on the PIF date but lost 900 in flight penalties.


I was just wondering the same thing. I guess we will need to wait and see. Our cruise is this Monday but staying in Florida 3 days before.


----------



## canadiandisneylover

smmco said:


> I read this article today about how health care workers are plagued by fear...um really. If there are any healthcare workers plagued by fear please share your thoughts. I work in healthcare and everyone thinks it's overhyped fake news. There's always such a disconnect between what the media says and what goes what see in the hospitals. It's pretty consistent among all outbreaks and pandemics.
> Everyone I work with is continuing on with their travels. One of my managers is even going on with her trip to Italy in May. We did get an email saying if we visit a country with a level 2 warning we will have to be off work for 14 days upon return....um sign me up. If that's not an incentive to travel I don't know what is.
> I'm hoping in a couple of months the media will find something else to talk about. It is an election year after all.


I’m a nurse. I am NOT plagued by fear. And We are too busy at work to sit around and worry!


----------



## martinm

My cruise leaves the 29th... I keep hoping I get back my OBC Disney took when I didn't make a payment on time.
Nope, they will let me cancel and rebook but they are not making the pot any sweeter 

Maybe it will be a light sailing... Imagine a ship with only a thousand people on it


----------



## Numtini

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> Yes but doesn't this apply to influenza which millions of Americans get and causes more than 10,000 deaths every year?



Maybe. But it looks like this has a higher fatality rate, a higher transmission rate, and a longer life on surfaces. Since we don't have great data though, we don't know how much this is from limited testing, or what the real numbers are. 

But I think for every person I've seen worried about actually getting sick, 99 are simply concerned about being quarantined.


----------



## Stevee1982

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> Yes but doesn't this apply to influenza which millions of Americans get and causes more than 10,000 deaths every year?


Sure. But we have flu vaccines for certain strands and we know more about the flu. It’s also generally not as fatal.


----------



## justafigment27

Numtini said:


> But I think for every person I've seen worried about actually getting sick, 99 are simply concerned about being quarantined.




Exactly! If someone comes down with the flu or norovirus on the ship, that person just gets quarantined to their cabin and can disembark normally and go about their merry way ... if anyone on your cruise is even suspected of having Coronavirus, the entire ship feels the impact. And if someone is diagnosed? There goes the next 2 weeks of your life!


----------



## AquaDame

monkeydawn said:


> Cast Members and Travel Agents.
> 
> Why isnt there a common acronym thread, preferably stickied?  Many online forums have them.  Is it just that no one has bothered to make one or have there been attempts and the mods wont sticky?





randumb0 said:


> Are you volunteering to make one?





Carol_ said:


> https://www.disboards.com/threads/a-list-of-common-abbreviations.1660743/(TA = Travel Agent isn’t listed but the rest should help.)





ArielRae said:


> There is a sticky thread with all the abbreviations. It can be found in the “Welcome to the DIS“ board. There is a thread all on it.
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/a-list-of-common-abbreviations.1660743/



We also have this one already:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/a-list-of-common-abbreviations-cruise-edition.3795833/
I am unclear why you'd suggest we are unwilling to sticky things...?  We have a bunch at the top. The abbreviations are part of our FAQ sticky. https://www.disboards.com/threads/dis-dcl-faq-new-alphabetical-listing-of-dcl-information.2068966/


----------



## Canadian Girl

Given that both Canada and the US have now issued advisories against cruising, DCL will have  a lot to ponder. I think they are tired of rescuing stranded passengers and putting them into quarantine and this seems to only escalating. Yes it is disappointing. I cancelled my dream cruise to Greece and a WDW trip I was supposed to leave on tomorrow, but have no regrets. I have never been to Italy or Greece and it was a trip for both my youngest daughters who may not be available to do this again as they will have other  commitments going forward.


----------



## Stevee1982

It’s also mind boggling that dcl prices haven’t gone down much whereas other cruise lines are nearly and practically free at the moment.


----------



## Melis80

We’re scheduled to leave on the Fantasy this Saturday, but my husband doesn’t believe his employer will be sympathetic if we get quarantined after ignoring the state department’s warning.  So i waited on hold for TWO HOURS this morning to beg DCL to let me take my cruise credit and apply it to a Walt Disney world stay next week instead.  You would think in light of the government warning they would be sympathetic, but the person I spoke with was not only unhelpful, he was pretty rude.  He told me they’re aware of the state department’s warning but aren’t making any changes to their plans because of it.  He said all their ships are still full as though I’m lucky to have my reservation.  That doesn’t explain why it took them two hours to pick up my call of course.  Must have been an influx of travelers trying to book Disney cruises.  I came here hoping to see if he was telling the truth that no one is cancelling.  Thanks to all the people who’ve posted here.  This is helpful.  Maybe I’ll see some of you on the Fantasy next week because it doesn’t look like we’ll be getting our money back if we don’t go.


----------



## carolina_yankee

Gentry2004 said:


> I agree with you. If DCL or the CDC could guarantee me I will not be held on the boat or in some other quarantine post cruise, I would almost certainly still take my cruise. They very real threat of quarantine is what is causing us to most likely cancel.



This is where we are with our 8/30 Norway cruise. If I had to self-quarantine at home for some reason, I'd be fine. I can do some of my work from home and my job would cover me for the duration. I'm not worried about my own health for one second, but all it takes right now is one person exposed to create a chain of cascading events that prevents or erases the joy of the vacation.

My TA thinks things will be clearer later this week after the cruise lines and government announces new policies. She also thinks Disney will extend their cancellation changes to include our sale date. We're fully insured, so it was never about the money. It's about not wanting to lose my vacation. At least we've got a Plan B WDW stay lined up in case. If we can't take that, then pretty much nothing is happening!


----------



## carolina_yankee

I wonder if the State Department's warning is a pressure tactic to get the cruise industry to agree to set standards after the meeting with the VP?  Or, if it's temporary and will be modified after the new standards are announced? It's going to be strange week across the board.


----------



## emilymad

My employer came out today and said if you travel anywhere and come back having any type of cold symptoms you must report to the company and self quarantine for 14 days.  We can work from home so no monetary concerns.  This is after them canceling all travel domestic and international last week indefinitely.  A cruise just seems really risky right now.


----------



## AgentMama

Melis80 said:


> We’re scheduled to leave on the Fantasy this Saturday, but my husband doesn’t believe his employer will be sympathetic if we get quarantined after ignoring the state department’s warning.  So i waited on hold for TWO HOURS this morning to beg DCL to let me take my cruise credit and apply it to a Walt Disney world stay next week instead.  You would think in light of the government warning they would be sympathetic, but the person I spoke with was not only unhelpful, he was pretty rude.  He told me they’re aware of the state department’s warning but aren’t making any changes to their plans because of it.  He said all their ships are still full as though I’m lucky to have my reservation.  That doesn’t explain why it took them two hours to pick up my call of course.  Must have been an influx of travelers trying to book Disney cruises.  I came here hoping to see if he was telling the truth that no one is cancelling.  Thanks to all the people who’ve posted here.  This is helpful.  Maybe I’ll see some of you on the Fantasy next week because it doesn’t look like we’ll be getting our money back if we don’t go.


You are requesting to cross funds from two separate entities, I would imagine if they allowed that it would create a fiscal nightmare at the end of the year reconciling financials. I understand being frustrated about it, but no surprise they won't allow it.


----------



## Gentry2004

AgentMama said:


> You are requesting to cross funds from two separate entities, I would imagine if they allowed that it would create a fiscal nightmare at the end of the year reconciling financials. I understand being frustrated about it, but no surprise they won't allow it.



They could just give refunds then. You know, for the simplicity of accounting.


----------



## MomOTwins

We just found out that a “self-quarantined” individual in our neighborhood broke quarantine in a major way (a quarantine dad went to a father/daughter school dance—what a jerk) and two schools have been closed as a result. And of course, many of my coworkers have kids in those schools so may end up becoming carriers as well, yet are still coming into the office until/if they get sick.  I say this only because it changed my focus from thinking about getting sick on vacation to thinking about getting sick at home. I wouldn’t be surprised if a lot of us end up getting quarantined whether or not we go on our cruises.


----------



## MomOTwins

AgentMama said:


> You are requesting to cross funds from two separate entities, I would imagine if they allowed that it would create a fiscal nightmare at the end of the year reconciling financials. I understand being frustrated about it, but no surprise they won't allow it.


DCL does let you book “land and sea” vacations though so they must have an intracompany agreement to allow it.  Same with the magic cruises that go from NYC to WDW.


----------



## Sakura1017

Melis80 said:


> We’re scheduled to leave on the Fantasy this Saturday, but my husband doesn’t believe his employer will be sympathetic if we get quarantined after ignoring the state department’s warning.  So i waited on hold for TWO HOURS this morning to beg DCL to let me take my cruise credit and apply it to a Walt Disney world stay next week instead.  You would think in light of the government warning they would be sympathetic, but the person I spoke with was not only unhelpful, he was pretty rude.  He told me they’re aware of the state department’s warning but aren’t making any changes to their plans because of it.  He said all their ships are still full as though I’m lucky to have my reservation.  That doesn’t explain why it took them two hours to pick up my call of course.  Must have been an influx of travelers trying to book Disney cruises.  I came here hoping to see if he was telling the truth that no one is cancelling.  Thanks to all the people who’ve posted here.  This is helpful.  Maybe I’ll see some of you on the Fantasy next week because it doesn’t look like we’ll be getting our money back if we don’t go.


Your only hope is disney cancels the cruise then you would get your money back from the cruise and apply that money to the disney world trip. Like the other member mentioned even though your booking trips with Disney, going to world and on cruse line are 2 separate businesses. They don't work together. Unless you booked disney world with them as a port excursion you might be able to get a refund.


----------



## Sakura1017

MomOTwins said:


> We just found out that a “self-quarantined” individual in our neighborhood broke quarantine in a major way (a quarantine dad went to a father/daughter school dance—what a jerk) and two schools have been closed as a result. And of course, many of my coworkers have kids in those schools so may end up becoming carriers as well, yet are still coming into the office until/if they get sick.  I say this only because it changed my focus from thinking about getting sick on vacation to thinking about getting sick at home. I wouldn’t be surprised if a lot of us end up getting quarantined whether or not we go on our cruises.


They need to implement like other countries that if you break quarantine you got to go to jail. Something serious in order for people to take quarantine serious.


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

Sakura1017 said:


> They need to implement like other countries that if you break quarantine you got to go to jail. Something serious in order for people to take quarantine serious.


The article I read said they warned him that if he does it again they will put him and his family under an official quarantine by force of the law.


----------



## smmco

carolina_yankee said:


> This is where we are with our 8/30 Norway cruise. If I had to self-quarantine at home for some reason, I'd be fine. I can do some of my work from home and my job would cover me for the duration. I'm not worried about my own health for one second, but all it takes right now is one person exposed to create a chain of cascading events that prevents or erases the joy of the vacation.
> 
> My TA thinks things will be clearer later this week after the cruise lines and government announces new policies. She also thinks Disney will extend their cancellation changes to include our sale date. We're fully insured, so it was never about the money. It's about not wanting to lose my vacation. At least we've got a Plan B WDW stay lined up in case. If we can't take that, then pretty much nothing is happening!


Shanghai Disneyland is reopening. If things are getting better in China. Hopefully by August things will be better every where.


----------



## Gentry2004

smmco said:


> Shanghai Disneyland is reopening. If things are getting better in China. Hopefully by August things will be better every where.



Just the shopping and dining, not the theme park itself. AND with these restrictions:

"Visitors will be greeted by a very different atmosphere than before the coronavirus outbreak, however. From now on, guests entering the facilities will have to undergo temperature screenings, and be required to wear a mask throughout the entire visit, the company said. Anyone entering one of the dining areas will also have to present a QR code that pulls up their health records. "


----------



## smmco

Gentry2004 said:


> Just the shopping and dining, not the theme park itself. AND with these restrictions:
> 
> "Visitors will be greeted by a very different atmosphere than before the coronavirus outbreak, however. From now on, guests entering the facilities will have to undergo temperature screenings, and be required to wear a mask throughout the entire visit, the company said. Anyone entering one of the dining areas will also have to present a QR code that pulls up their health records. "


Well it’s a start isn’t it.


----------



## 6Castles

We are scheduled on the June 13th Disney Magic cruise from Rome to Greece. Ironically, this cruise was so oversold last summer that we had to check back every week for 16 weeks in the fall, before we could secure a verandah room. Now every category is available at lower price points. 

Evaluating the real objective risks versus the media fears and pandemic panic has proven challenging for us, as all of you know. 

We are not at all concerned about contracting or dying from the corona virus, as our odds of dying in a car accident or from the regular flu are thousands of times greater (flu 1:5400, car 1:8900, corona 1:20M).  That said, our real concern is the risk of quarantine, sailing forced cancelation, or state quarantine. 

We think getting quarantined for weeks is our biggest risk, since a boat population gets treated as a single isolated community -- one person infected, requires the assumption of all infected. Those odds right now are about 1:100 and increasing with each ship quarantined. Also, our cruise is leaving from Italy -- the second highest infected zone in the world, so the odds of quarantine are substantially higher.

The other risk is trip cancelation, which would be unfortunate, but not a big deal for us. There is risk that Italy's travel ban could expand to the south or the government prohibits cruise ship departures/arrivals from their ports. It is also plausible that DCL could decide to change the sailing or take the boat offline if too many people cancel (like the airlines shut down entire regions/legs). That is less likely, but possible. 

At this time the odds are still in our favor and risks are low, but things can change fast if outbreaks are not contained. We are not making any changes and will re-evaluate in a month or if new situations arise.


----------



## AgentMama

MomOTwins said:


> We just found out that a “self-quarantined” individual in our neighborhood broke quarantine in a major way (a quarantine dad went to a father/daughter school dance—what a jerk) and two schools have been closed as a result. And of course, many of my coworkers have kids in those schools so may end up becoming carriers as well, yet are still coming into the office until/if they get sick.  I say this only because it changed my focus from thinking about getting sick on vacation to thinking about getting sick at home. I wouldn’t be surprised if a lot of us end up getting quarantined whether or not we go on our cruises.


I travel for work and have been in and out of 5 major international airports in the US in the last 3 weeks. It would not surprise me in the least if I end up sick or a carrier. I can take precautions and limit my exposure, but even if I wasn't, I can't limit what others around me do. I can just be as safe and educated as possible. I don't have to make any immediate cruise decisions, so I can't answer what I would do there. The idea of getting quarantined on a ship or government facility is less than ideal. But we are not cancelling any other travel we have at this point, including a trip to WDW at the end of this month.


----------



## lanejudy

MomOTwins said:


> We just found out that a “self-quarantined” individual in our neighborhood broke quarantine in a major way (a quarantine dad went to a father/daughter school dance—what a jerk) and two schools have been closed as a result.


So...this is my confusion about "self quarantine" or "self isolation"  -- how is that effective unless the whole household quarantines?  My understanding is a person can be infected and contagious even without showing symptoms.  Therefore _IF_ dad is infected, he could be passing it to the rest of his family, who are then out in the community sharing it even though dad is in quarantine.


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

lanejudy said:


> So...this is my confusion about "self quarantine" or "self isolation"  -- how is that effective unless the whole household quarantines?  My understanding is a person can be infected and contagious even without showing symptoms.  Therefore _IF_ dad is infected, he could be passing it to the rest of his family, who are then out in the community sharing it even though dad is in quarantine.


It was his oldest daughter who tested positive. So I believe the household was under quarantine not just him.


----------



## ChrissyLou

I'm not a healthcare worker, but I have two friends who are nurses, one in Labor and Delivery and one in the ER in WA (and very near what seems to be the epicenter of Covid-19 in WA).  One is immuno-suppressed (from medication), the other works in the ER and HAS treated individuals who are infected.  Since they are on the frontlines of an area that is highly affected, I'd say they have good insight.  I don't know that either would say they are plagued with fear (they are used to taking daily precautions for their own health and others), but they certainly have heightened levels of concern, both have said in all their years of nursing (30+) this virus is a different than anything they can recall in the past.

Contrasting and misinformation shared by the government and news media does not instill much confidence in anyone (including health care workers) and the facts regarding the virus are seemingly changing so quickly.  It seems to me that there is some fear shaming going on (not necessarily talking about this thread, but in general).  I think its irresponsible and wrong for anyone to intone that someone who is fearful enough of a very real, potentially deadly virus who chooses to exercise an added degree of awareness or precaution by making an  immediate change in their daily life or postpone or cancel a trip means they have succumbed to overhyped fake news.

That being said, I am even more appreciative of our first responders and health care workers who knowingly put themselves at risk each and every day to protect us.


----------



## lanejudy

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> It was his oldest daughter who tested positive. So I believe the household was under quarantine not just him.


OK, but my question still stands in general even if it wasn't the exact situation for this person.  If I travel for work, I am supposed to self-isolate - no mention of my family, just me.  There's little or no formal "quarantine" for a potentially-exposed-household member unless maybe an infected individual who has been seen by a medical professional.  Lots of companies are doing this -- asking employees to "self isolate" and work from home, but the family is free to go about life.


----------



## Ky Cruisin

6Castles said:


> We are scheduled on the June 13th Disney Magic cruise from Rome to Greece. Ironically, this cruise was so oversold last summer that we had to check back every week for 16 weeks in the fall, before we could secure a verandah room. Now every category is available at lower price points.
> 
> Evaluating the real objective risks versus the media fears and pandemic panic has proven challenging for us, as all of you know.
> 
> We are not at all concerned about contracting or dying from the corona virus, as our odds of dying in a car accident or from the regular flu are thousands of times greater (flu 1:5400, car 1:8900, corona 1:20M).  That said, our real concern is the risk of quarantine, sailing forced cancelation, or state quarantine.
> 
> We think getting quarantined for weeks is our biggest risk, since a boat population gets treated as a single isolated community -- one person infected, requires the assumption of all infected. Those odds right now are about 1:100 and increasing with each ship quarantined. Also, our cruise is leaving from Italy -- the second highest infected zone in the world, so the odds of quarantine are substantially higher.
> 
> The other risk is trip cancelation, which would be unfortunate, but not a big deal for us. There is risk that Italy's travel ban could expand to the south or the government prohibits cruise ship departures/arrivals from their ports. It is also plausible that DCL could decide to change the sailing or take the boat offline if too many people cancel (like the airlines shut down entire regions/legs). That is less likely, but possible.
> 
> At this time the odds are still in our favor and risks are low, but things can change fast if outbreaks are not contained. We are not making any changes and will re-evaluate in a month or if new situations arise.


----------



## Disney Dad ADL

lanejudy said:


> So...this is my confusion about "self quarantine" or "self isolation"  -- how is that effective unless the whole household quarantines?  My understanding is a person can be infected and contagious even without showing symptoms.  Therefore _IF_ dad is infected, he could be passing it to the rest of his family, who are then out in the community sharing it even though dad is in quarantine.



My understanding is that the data on effectiveness of isolation policies are dubious at best. You need China-level lock downs just to delay spread for a few weeks at best.


----------



## Naeher

You can, at present, no longer phone to upgrade your stateroom category. You have to do this at the port.


----------



## Melis80

AgentMama said:


> You are requesting to cross funds from two separate entities, I would imagine if they allowed that it would create a fiscal nightmare at the end of the year reconciling financials. I understand being frustrated about it, but no surprise they won't allow it.



I understand they are two separate entities, and that DCL would take a hit if they let people spend their money at the parks Instead, but as a shareholder I would be perfectly happy with this arrangement.  Both companies profits ultimately end up in the same place.  And sometimes people need to step back and consider the big picture instead of just saying no.  I guess I just expected more from Disney.  I would rather see then take my money in a way that makes me happy and want to come back.  If the logistics are problematic, I’ll buy my WDW vacation now and take a refund for my cruise after providing proof that I spent the moneyat Disney World.  They should do it just to make their customers happy.


----------



## smmco

lanejudy said:


> So...this is my confusion about "self quarantine" or "self isolation"  -- how is that effective unless the whole household quarantines?  My understanding is a person can be infected and contagious even without showing symptoms.  Therefore _IF_ dad is infected, he could be passing it to the rest of his family, who are then out in the community sharing it even though dad is in quarantine.


It's why I don't think all of this quarantining is going to help matters. You can quarantine 3000 people off a ship, but in the meantime, thousands of people are walking around infecting other people. By the time the 3000 people on the Grand princess are out of quarantine, there could be another 100k in the world that tests positive. At some point, most of us will get infected or know someone infected and most us of will recover.

I know a lot of people on this thread are pro quaranteeing, but I respectfully disagree. I think this should be treated like we treat the flu.


----------



## coloradocutie

Naeher said:


> You can, at present, no longer phone to upgrade your stateroom category. You have to do this at the port.


can you tell us more? i was thinking about upgrading rooms... is this on all cruises? Thanks!


----------



## smmco

Melis80 said:


> We’re scheduled to leave on the Fantasy this Saturday, but my husband doesn’t believe his employer will be sympathetic if we get quarantined after ignoring the state department’s warning.  So i waited on hold for TWO HOURS this morning to beg DCL to let me take my cruise credit and apply it to a Walt Disney world stay next week instead.  You would think in light of the government warning they would be sympathetic, but the person I spoke with was not only unhelpful, he was pretty rude.  He told me they’re aware of the state department’s warning but aren’t making any changes to their plans because of it.  He said all their ships are still full as though I’m lucky to have my reservation.  That doesn’t explain why it took them two hours to pick up my call of course.  Must have been an influx of travelers trying to book Disney cruises.  I came here hoping to see if he was telling the truth that no one is cancelling.  Thanks to all the people who’ve posted here.  This is helpful.  Maybe I’ll see some of you on the Fantasy next week because it doesn’t look like we’ll be getting our money back if we don’t go.


The person on the phone doesn't have the power to refund you your money. He's just a CM following protocol.


----------



## Trera

Sakura1017 said:


> Your only hope is disney cancels the cruise then you would get your money back from the cruise and apply that money to the disney world trip. Like the other member mentioned even though your booking trips with Disney, going to world and on cruse line are 2 separate businesses. They don't work together. Unless you booked disney world with them as a port excursion you might be able to get a refund.


There will be some cruises cancelled without a doubt. If the Dream leaves on a 3 day cruise and someone tests positive for the virus and the boat is quarantined for 14 days..............then the next 3 Dream cruises at the minimum will be cancelled.

Unless DCL is lucky enough to never get a confirmed person on board with the virus.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

smmco said:


> It's why I don't think all of this quarantining is going to help matters. You can quarantine 3000 people off a ship, but in the meantime, thousands of people are walking around infecting other people. By the time the 3000 people on the Grand princess are out of quarantine, there could be another 100k in the world that tests positive. At some point, most of us will get infected or know someone infected and most us of will recover.
> 
> I know a lot of people on this thread are pro quaranteeing, but I respectfully disagree. I think this should be treated like we treat the flu.


Couldn’t agree more!


----------



## Gentry2004

coloradocutie said:


> can you tell us more? i was thinking about upgrading rooms... is this on all cruises? Thanks!



I saw this too on the Disney Cruise Blog Page. Due to call volume, you can no longer upgrade your room over the phone. It’s first come, first serve at the port. It did say for sailings in the near future - not sure what criteria they are using for that.


----------



## Gentry2004

smmco said:


> It's why I don't think all of this quarantining is going to help matters. You can quarantine 3000 people off a ship, but in the meantime, thousands of people are walking around infecting other people. By the time the 3000 people on the Grand princess are out of quarantine, there could be another 100k in the world that tests positive. At some point, most of us will get infected or know someone infected and most us of will recover.
> 
> I know a lot of people on this thread are pro quaranteeing, but I respectfully disagree. I think this should be treated like we treat the flu.



I agree. I think quarantines were worth a shot in the beginning but we are so far past that now, especially if the government is not planning to restrict travel.


----------



## Disneyfamforsure

smmco said:


> It's why I don't think all of this quarantining is going to help matters. You can quarantine 3000 people off a ship, but in the meantime, thousands of people are walking around infecting other people. By the time the 3000 people on the Grand princess are out of quarantine, there could be another 100k in the world that tests positive. At some point, most of us will get infected or know someone infected and most us of will recover.
> 
> I know a lot of people on this thread are pro quaranteeing, but I respectfully disagree. I think this should be treated like we treat the flu.


I totally agree.  At this point the virus is out and about and most people will not even know that they have come into contact with it.  I was in a Walmart on Saturday and even though everyone clearly has the virus on their mind just by looking at their purchases, I witnessed many, many people wiping their noses, rubbing their eyes, touching their faces, licking their fingers as they counted out money and even eating while walking around.  Totally gross.  So unless we completely shut down the world or enforce good hygiene the virus will continue to spread just like most virus do.


----------



## slg

Henry said she believes the cruise season should be delayed until concerns about the spread of the virus have decreased.


She said discussions about that possibility are ongoing, with a decision expected in “the coming days.”
“We know that this will impact businesses both here and in Victoria. The tourist industry is being hard hit by this,” she said.
“But my primary concern is the health and safety of people in British Columbia and I have grave concerns about cruises right now.”
Public health officials are now providing daily updates on COVID-19 in B.C.


If BC bans cruises this will impact DCL San Diego to Vancouver, Vancouver to Hawaii and the Alaska cruises.  I really believe this is probably going to happen.


----------



## mmmears

ChrissyLou said:


> Contrasting and misinformation shared by the government and news media does not instill much confidence in anyone (including health care workers) and the facts regarding the virus are seemingly changing so quickly.  It seems to me that there is some fear shaming going on (not necessarily talking about this thread, but in general).  I think its irresponsible and wrong for anyone to intone that someone who is fearful enough of a very real, potentially deadly virus who chooses to exercise an added degree of awareness or precaution by making an  immediate change in their daily life or postpone or cancel a trip means they have succumbed to overhyped fake news.



I'm seeing the same thing.  I'm getting what information I can online, watching interviews of epidemiologists and people like Fauci and Gottleib who have had years of experience.  Both of them said this is likely to get worse, that this is much more serious than the flu, etc.  So I refused to feel shame for taking this seriously.  In the end, a planned vacation is just a luxury, and if I feel the need to cancel it then I'll cancel.  I sincerely hope this is all fake news, but I really don't think it is.


----------



## smmco

Gentry2004 said:


> I agree. I think quarantines were worth a shot in the beginning but we are so far past that now, especially if the government is not planning to restrict travel.


What’s ironic is these people will get out of quarantine and will most likely be exposed to the virus as soon as they are out in the public.


----------



## BadPinkTink

lanejudy said:


> So...this is my confusion about "self quarantine" or "self isolation"  -- how is that effective unless the whole household quarantines?  My understanding is a person can be infected and contagious even without showing symptoms.  Therefore _IF_ dad is infected, he could be passing it to the rest of his family, who are then out in the community sharing it even though dad is in quarantine.



This is the information posted on Twitter by an Irish GP  https://twitter.com/doireannod about how to self isolate


----------



## slg

I completely agree.  A vacation is a luxury and not a right.  There are a lot of vulnerable people in the world and the health care system cannot deal with tons of people being sick at once.  Although I will be very sad if my May Hawaii cruise is cancelled, I kind of think it should be.  Tedros himself said that while a person may not care about themselves getting sick, it really comes down to how much you value the elderly and those with compromised immune systems.  Also, we don't know what this virus does to us long term.  It could be that it damages the lungs and if we don't get immunities to it and get it again, even healthy people might get seriously sick.


----------



## TestingH2O

MomOTwins said:


> We just found out that a “self-quarantined” individual in our neighborhood broke quarantine in a major way (a quarantine dad went to a father/daughter school dance—what a jerk) and two schools have been closed as a result. And of course, many of my coworkers have kids in those schools so may end up becoming carriers as well, yet are still coming into the office until/if they get sick.  I say this only because it changed my focus from thinking about getting sick on vacation to thinking about getting sick at home. I wouldn’t be surprised if a lot of us end up getting quarantined whether or not we go on our cruises.


I live in the same metro area. Appalling to say the least.


----------



## smmco

ChrissyLou said:


> I'm not a healthcare worker, but I have two friends who are nurses, one in Labor and Delivery and one in the ER in WA (and very near what seems to be the epicenter of Covid-19 in WA).  One is immuno-suppressed (from medication), the other works in the ER and HAS treated individuals who are infected.  Since they are on the frontlines of an area that is highly affected, I'd say they have good insight.  I don't know that either would say they are plagued with fear (they are used to taking daily precautions for their own health and others), but they certainly have heightened levels of concern, both have said in all their years of nursing (30+) this virus is a different than anything they can recall in the past.
> 
> Contrasting and misinformation shared by the government and news media does not instill much confidence in anyone (including health care workers) and the facts regarding the virus are seemingly changing so quickly.  It seems to me that there is some fear shaming going on (not necessarily talking about this thread, but in general).  I think its irresponsible and wrong for anyone to intone that someone who is fearful enough of a very real, potentially deadly virus who chooses to exercise an added degree of awareness or precaution by making an  immediate change in their daily life or postpone or cancel a trip means they have succumbed to overhyped fake news.
> 
> That being said, I am even more appreciative of our first responders and health care workers who knowingly put themselves at risk each and every day to protect us.


I don’t think anyone is fear shaming, but I do think the non stop news coverage and hysteria on social media causes more fear then necessary. 

I think its been said many times most people fear the response to the virus more then the virus. Most people are cancelling due to the possibility of being quarantined.
I honestly think once that quarantine is off the table the ships will fill up quickly.


----------



## Mithas

I am just appalled at the frustrating process of rescheduling your cruise through Costco and DCL. You keep calling, holding for hours and the call just drops. I just dont know what to do. Please take requests through email. I have written to disney, no reply yet. Sorry, if I feel like I am venting, but I am, if anyone at Costco travel and DCL is listening. This whole process is not worth the anxiety of ever going on a cruise. At this point, I hope the cruise is cancelled and we get our money back and I never have to cruise again.


----------



## slg

I respectfully disagree with you.  Many older people and those with diabetes or high blood pressure aren't going to cruise, even if they aren't quarantined. Perhaps once they find out more about about the virus, that will change.  I think that the people willing to cruise is diminishing as the CDC and other public health officials are warning people to stay away.


----------



## bcwife76

slg said:


> Henry said she believes the cruise season should be delayed until concerns about the spread of the virus have decreased.
> 
> 
> She said discussions about that possibility are ongoing, with a decision expected in “the coming days.”
> “We know that this will impact businesses both here and in Victoria. The tourist industry is being hard hit by this,” she said.
> “But my primary concern is the health and safety of people in British Columbia and I have grave concerns about cruises right now.”
> Public health officials are now providing daily updates on COVID-19 in B.C.
> 
> 
> If BC bans cruises this will impact DCL San Diego to Vancouver, Vancouver to Hawaii and the Alaska cruises.  I really believe this is probably going to happen.



I think this, unfortunately, is inevitable. Dr Henry and Adrian Dix, Health Minster for BC, have been giving updates 2 and 3 times a day for the past several days here in Vancouver. And today they just reported their first death from Covid 19 in BC (elderly patient at a seniors care home, 20 minutes outside of downtown Vancouver).


----------



## smmco

slg said:


> I respectfully disagree with you.  Many older people and those with diabetes or high blood pressure aren't going to cruise, even if they aren't quarantined. Perhaps once they find out more about about the virus, that will change.  I think that the people willing to cruise is diminishing as the CDC and other public health officials are warning people to stay away.


I’m sure there’s enough younger healthy people to take advantage of the lower prices. I’m just reiterating  why most people on this thread have said they are cancelling. Its also the number one reason over on cruise critic.


----------



## Elsa75

I am not cancelling! No way! I agree though that the fear and paranoia is getting totally out of control, and employers might be making things very difficult for people. We sail Saturday on the fantasy as well. (I hope they dont cancel cruises!)



Sakura1017 said:


> Your only hope is disney cancels the cruise then you would get your money back from the cruise and apply that money to the disney world trip. Like the other member mentioned even though your booking trips with Disney, going to world and on cruse line are 2 separate businesses. They don't work together. Unless you booked disney world with them as a port excursion you might be able to get a refund.


----------



## Adventurelawyer

dtrain said:


> So I need to be panic buying toilet paper and watching 'Contagion'?  Am I doing it right?


No reason to panic buy TP unless you also panic buy peanut butter and hard cheeses.

Or maybe buying those things stop you from needing the TP.  So many questions...


Now go decon your phone and wash your hands. Everybody.


----------



## jlbf06

smmco said:


> It's why I don't think all of this quarantining is going to help matters. You can quarantine 3000 people off a ship, but in the meantime, thousands of people are walking around infecting other people. By the time the 3000 people on the Grand princess are out of quarantine, there could be another 100k in the world that tests positive. At some point, most of us will get infected or know someone infected and most us of will recover.
> 
> I know a lot of people on this thread are pro quaranteeing, but I respectfully disagree. I think this should be treated like we treat the flu.



Firstly it isn’t flu and shouldn’t be treated the same as flu. I for one trust the WHO that this is a much bigger threat to us all and I’m happy that my own Government (UK) is taking a sensible approach to delay and mitigation of the virus in order to give EVERYONE the best possible quality care and chance of survival, should they be seriously affected. I also completely buy into the principle that we can all play a part in that by self isolating if and when necessary. I’m a bit tired of hearing people saying they’re young and healthy - well that’s good  for you but think of others who aren’t. They’re relying on you to slow this down as much as possible. Hence the quarantine of 16 million people in Italy right now. 

Experts seem to be agreeing that onboard  quarantine is a disaster. But once you’ve been in close contact with a person affected by covid 19 and are at risk of carrying the disease then you should self isolate.  And it’s not going to be effective if you allow everyone free to find their own way home - they could potentially contaminate others on the way. So I suppose the only option they have left is to manage a quarantine on land, as they are now doing with the Grand Princess guests. 

The next question will be who is liable for the cost of quarantine and also repatriation of native and foreign nationals? The evidence is already here to show the risks but cruisers are choosing to cruise against the advice of the CDC. I’m pretty sure that DCL terms actually state that guests could be liable for costs incurred during quarantine (I haven’t studied in depth though - please correct me if that’s wrong). What if they start to pass on the costs, would everyone still want to take the risk?


----------



## Madame

Italy just banned all public gatherings across the country.


----------



## girlpenguin

TestingH2O said:


> I live in the same metro area. Appalling to say the least.


Yep. Me too. Give it up for the STL.


----------



## smmco

jlbf06 said:


> Firstly it isn’t flu and shouldn’t be treated the same as flu. I for one trust the WHO that this is a much bigger threat to us all and I’m happy that my own Government (UK) is taking a sensible approach to delay and mitigation of the virus in order to give EVERYONE the best possible quality care and chance of survival, should they be seriously affected. I also completely buy into the principle that we can all play a part in that by self isolating if and when necessary. I’m a bit tired of hearing people saying they’re young and healthy - well that’s good  for you but think of others who aren’t. They’re relying on you to slow this down as much as possible. Hence the quarantine of 16 million people in Italy right now.
> 
> Experts seem to be agreeing that onboard  quarantine is a disaster. But once you’ve been in close contact with a person affected by covid 19 and are at risk of carrying the disease then you should self isolate.  And it’s not going to be effective if you allow everyone free to find their own way home - they could potentially contaminate others on the way. So I suppose the only option they have left is to manage a quarantine on land, as they are now doing with the Grand Princess guests.
> 
> The next question will be who is liable for the cost of quarantine and also repatriation of native and foreign nationals? The evidence is already here to show the risks but cruisers are choosing to cruise against the advice of the CDC. I’m pretty sure that DCL terms actually state that guests could be liable for costs incurred during quarantine (I haven’t studied in depth though - please correct me if that’s wrong). What if they start to pass on the costs, would everyone still want to take the risk?


Well gee whiz.  In that case all cruises should just be cancelled.


----------



## mmmears

jlbf06 said:


> Firstly it isn’t flu and shouldn’t be treated the same as flu. I for one trust the WHO that this is a much bigger threat to us all and I’m happy that my own Government (UK) is taking a sensible approach to delay and mitigation of the virus in order to give EVERYONE the best possible quality care and chance of survival, should they be seriously affected. I also completely buy into the principle that we can all play a part in that by self isolating if and when necessary.* I’m a bit tired of hearing people saying they’re young and healthy - well that’s good  for you but think of others who aren’t.* They’re relying on you to slow this down as much as possible. Hence the quarantine of 16 million people in Italy right now.



You and me, both.  Honestly, I knew that people could be selfish and narcissistic, but I really had no idea that this would be the reaction from so many.  SMH    As for who will pay for all of this - my thoughts are that what's going on with the Grand Princess will cost quite a bit, and these passengers didn't cause this outbreak, so we will all end up paying the costs through taxes.   But going forward?  Not so much.  When Americans travel to places they are advised not to travel to, should the government do whatever it takes to extricate them when they get in trouble?  These are real questions and I don't have the answers, but if the healthcare system is going to be incredibly taxed (as it is in China and now Italy) who will have the time to surround each ship as it docks and carefully check all the passengers?


----------



## slg

I agree.  I think it is better to err on the side of caution.  After all, a vacation is not a right...it is a luxury and someone's life is more important.


----------



## smmco

slg said:


> I agree.  I think it is better to err on the side of caution.  After all, a vacation is not a right...it is a luxury and someone's life is more important.


What about all the people that are going to lose their jobs. My question is why does nobody care about the thousands of people that died from the flu this year or in previous year?  All of a sudden everyone is so self righteous and anyone who disagrees is a selfish narcissistic.


----------



## slg

I worry about that too!  A lot.  I guess it is weighing all the pros and cons.  I am not cancelling anything right now, but it isn't my right to have Canada pay for my repatriation or quarantine if I choose to go against the travel advisory.  That is all I am saying.  Canada has a strong advisory and we haven't closed borders or done anything else that other countries have done.  Therefore they must feel very strongly about it.  I have two cruises booked, one on May 8 and one on July 25.  They are specialty cruises so I am pretty sad, but I just have to wait and see.


----------



## smmco

slg said:


> I worry about that too!  A lot.  I guess it is weighing all the pros and cons.  I am not cancelling anything right now, but it isn't my right to have Canada pay for my repatriation or quarantine if I choose to go against the travel advisory.  That is all I am saying.  Canada has a strong advisory and we haven't closed borders or done anything else that other countries have done.  Therefore they must feel very strongly about it.  I have two cruises booked, one on May 8 and one on July 25.  They are specialty cruises so I am pretty sad, but I just have to wait and see.


I don’t recall anyone on here saying they expected the government to pay for their travel choices. That being said I don’t think the governments are going to make people pay for quarantines. I fully expect the quarantines to stop when they figure out it’s pointless or they run out of room.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

mmmears said:


> You and me, both.  Honestly, I knew that people could be selfish and narcissistic, but I really had no idea that this would be the reaction from so many.  SMH    As for who will pay for all of this - my thoughts are that what's going on with the Grand Princess will cost quite a bit, and these passengers didn't cause this outbreak, so we will all end up paying the costs through taxes.   But going forward?  Not so much.  When Americans travel to places they are advised not to travel to, should the government do whatever it takes to extricate them when they get in trouble?  These are real questions and I don't have the answers, but if the healthcare system is going to be incredibly taxed (as it is in China and now Italy) who will have the time to surround each ship as it docks and carefully check all the passengers?


I get what you’re saying, but the reality is it’s not that simple.  Many of us have thousands of dollars invested in non refundable vacations.  If the government is truly that concerned about travel by cruise ship, or airfare for that matter, they need to take the necessary steps to ground that travel (thus requiring refunds to be handed out for cancelled cruises/flights).  It’s neither fair nor reasonable to expect millions of people to halt travel on their own and lose tons of money in the process.


----------



## LeiaOfAlderaan

smmco said:


> My question is why does nobody care about the thousands of people that died from the flu this year or in previous year?



I absolutely care about the thousands of people that die from the flu every year. That’s why we do the responsible thing and our whole family gets vaccinated every year (to protect ourselves and others). But I think there’s something to be said for trying as hard as possible to contain a new virus so that we also don’t have to deal with that every year going forward in addition to the flu. Are we already past that point? I don’t know, but my impression is that the WHO thinks it might still be possible.


----------



## crb09

My husband and I are both physicians and take care of cancer and other immune compromised patients. Due to the escalation of infections and the CDC warning, we will have to cancel the what would have been our first Disney Cruise in a week with our children. I am sad, but we can't risk infecting our patients or having a 1 month quarantine (2 weeks on boat and 2 weeks at home). However, it will be quite difficult to use the money and points we paid for this high season cruise in the next 12 months, as spring break next year is past the 12 month time period. I called and they would not allow the points to be used for anything else, but they stated the points could be applied to the new cruise booking in the next 12 months. Do you think it is possible that the policy will change in the next week on using points? There is a resort that we could book for spring break with the points, but they won't allow it.


----------



## mmmears

ENJDisneyFan said:


> I get what you’re saying, but the reality is it’s not that simple.  Many of us have thousands of dollars invested in non refundable vacations.  If the government is truly that concerned about travel by cruise ship, or airfare for that matter, they need to take the necessary steps to ground that travel (thus requiring refunds to be handed out for cancelled cruises/flights).  It’s neither fair nor reasonable to expect millions of people to halt travel on their own and lose tons of money in the process.



I get what you're saying, too, and I'm one of those people as well.   I have an expensive cruise in Europe booked plus hotels and private tours in two countries before and after.  I spent months planning all of this, too.  I think they should come down one way or the other as well because being in limbo like this is really ridiculous.   If my travel will hurt others I will cancel it (well, I think we're pretty sure we are going to cancel at this point anyway, but waiting as long as we can to decide since we really do want to take this trip).  

Asking who is footing the bill for all of this is one question I really have.  The other thing I worry about as I watch the live video feed of them trying to get people off the Grand Princess is how much time and effort this evacuation is taking them - I just don't think this is sustainable.


----------



## jlbf06

ENJDisneyFan said:


> I get what you’re saying, but the reality is it’s not that simple.  Many of us have thousands of dollars invested in non refundable vacations.  If the government is truly that concerned about travel by cruise ship, or airfare for that matter, they need to take the necessary steps to ground that travel (thus requiring refunds to be handed out for cancelled cruises/flights).  It’s neither fair nor reasonable to expect millions of people to halt travel on their own and lose tons of money in the process.



I too have thousands of dollars invested in a cruise and flights. I honestly feel for everyone, us, the crew and shareholders. Even the insurance industry if they end up taking the hit.  No one is to blame, it’s a really horrible situation. I regret biting and writing that post because I should know better and just scroll on past comments that I don’t agree with. People can do what and think they want of course.


----------



## _auroraborealis_

I think what some are missing, past the quarantine risks, is your dream cruise may not be allowed to dock and you may not be disembarking even if the ship sails.

I think you have to ask yourself how you would feel on, say, a Greek Isles tour with no port stops for the price paid.


----------



## monkeydawn

AquaDame said:


> We also have this one already:
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/a-list-of-common-abbreviations-cruise-edition.3795833/


I made this thread after I posted the inquiry quoted by you and got the other quoted replies.  Did you mean to post about another thread?  I dont wish to duplicate anyone else's work that is why I asked.



AquaDame said:


> I am unclear why you'd suggest we are unwilling to sticky things...?  We have a bunch at the top. The abbreviations are part of our FAQ sticky. https://www.disboards.com/threads/dis-dcl-faq-new-alphabetical-listing-of-dcl-information.2068966/


I wasnt suggesting, I was asking.  I know some mods on some forums like to keep things super tidy.  When I was a mod at another board and I know our team had reasons for doing things that wasnt always obvious to all members (though keeping a tidy sticky section was definately not one of those things).  

I did not mean to offend.  If I did, I am sorry.  If I didnt and am misreading the tone of this message, well, good.  Im glad I didnt offend.


----------



## Fldisneyfamily4321

There is no way in the world I would get on a cruise ship right now .. not even Disney . It is just not worth the risk .. they are not going anywhere and will be there when it passes .


----------



## AquaDame

monkeydawn said:


> I made this thread after I posted the inquiry quoted by you and got the other quoted replies.  Did you mean to post about another thread?  I dont wish to duplicate anyone else's work that is why I asked.
> 
> 
> I wasnt suggesting, I was asking.  I know some mods on some forums like to keep things super tidy.  When I was a mod at another board and I know our team had reasons for doing things that wasnt always obvious to all members (though keeping a tidy sticky section was definately not one of those things).
> 
> I did not mean to offend.  If I did, I am sorry.  If I didnt and am misreading the tone of this message, well, good.  Im glad I didnt offend.



Nope, I just didnt even realize it was yours! When I saw your message I was puzzled as I was sure I had seen one before, and it popped up when I searched (as well as the original abbreviation sheet which is the one I was remembering). I did try and edit the original to add TA at least, but I do not have access to forums outside of the cruise one so I can't. I imagine this is why so many things are missing from it... I've added yours to the sticky too. 

I just wanted to make sure you knew we weren't power hungry with the stickies! I wasn't offended just confused since it WAS in a sticky... though not obviously so. As is it does seem a little full up there after all!


----------



## Starwind

jlbf06 said:


> The next question will be who is liable for the cost of quarantine and also repatriation of native and foreign nationals? The evidence is already here to show the risks but cruisers are choosing to cruise against the advice of the CDC. I’m pretty sure that DCL terms actually state that guests could be liable for costs incurred during quarantine (I haven’t studied in depth though - please correct me if that’s wrong). What if they start to pass on the costs, would everyone still want to take the risk?



From DCL's terms and conditions from our Dec 2019 cruise on the Disney Dream:

25. The Carrier and the Master each reserves the right, without liability whatsoever, to refuse
passage, disembark, quarantine, deny service of alcohol to, restrain or confine to a stateroom or
any other area any Guest whose physical or mental condition, or behavior, or the physical or
mental condition or behavior of any person in the care of Guest, is considered in the sole opinion
of the Master and/or the ship’s physician to constitute a risk to the Guest’s own well-being or that
of any other Guest, crewmember or person, or to the safety of the Vessel. Carrier may refuse to
transport or may disembark at any port any Guest with a criminal background or any Guest who
may be suffering from contagious or infectious disease, ill health or whose presence in the opinion
of the Master may be detrimental to the comfort or safety of any other Guest, crewmember or
person, or who, in the Master's opinion, might be excluded from landing at destination by
Immigration or other Governmental Authorities. If any Guest is detained on board or elsewhere at
any stage or at destination because of quarantine, port regulations, prevailing applicable law,
illness or other cause, all expenses incurred in connection with such detention shall be for Guest's
account. Any Guest carried beyond destination for any reason without fault of the Carrier shall pay
for any additional maintenance or extra transportation. In any and all cases described in this
clause, the Guest shall not be entitled to any refund of fare, credit or compensation whatsoever.


----------



## Gentry2004

There have been no reports anywhere of people being charged for their quarantine. That’s one way to kill the cruise industry - start billing people for their quarantine after. The industry would grind to a halt.


----------



## smmco

Gentry2004 said:


> There have been no reports anywhere of people being charged for their quarantine. That’s one way to kill the cruise industry - start billing people for their quarantine after. The industry would grind to a halt.


It’s the governments desicion to quarantine so in my opinion  they should pay for it. 
I've been told by my employer that if Ivisit a level 2 countryI will not be able to return to work for two weeks after leaving that country.  That’s on me and I will pay for that.


----------



## Coffee66

smmco said:


> It’s the governments desicion to quarantine so in my opinion  they should pay for it.
> I've been told by my employer that if Ivisit a level 2 countryI will not be able to return to work for two weeks after leaving that country.  That’s on me and I will pay for that.


I would agree. If you put yourself in a position and you should suffer the consequence. I would have no sympathy for you. Point being stay off of cruise ships for near term.


----------



## Gentry2004

smmco said:


> It’s the governments desicion to quarantine so in my opinion  they should pay for it.
> I've been told by my employer that if Ivisit a level 2 countryI will not be able to return to work for two weeks after leaving that country.  That’s on me and I will pay for that.



Yes I agree I was just replying to the posted cruise contract which states that guests will pay for their own quarantine. It may say that, but it would be corporate suicide to bill guests for that.


----------



## monkeydawn

AquaDame said:


> Nope, I just didnt even realize it was yours! When I saw your message I was puzzled as I was sure I had seen one before, and it popped up when I searched (as well as the original abbreviation sheet which is the one I was remembering). I did try and edit the original to add TA at least, but I do not have access to forums outside of the cruise one so I can't. I imagine this is why so many things are missing from it... I've added yours to the sticky too.
> 
> I just wanted to make sure you knew we weren't power hungry with the stickies! I wasn't offended just confused since it WAS in a sticky... though not obviously so. As is it does seem a little full up there after all!





Glad everything is cool.

I will keep working on the list as time permits.  I am not a DCL pro so I am just going through posts and pulling acronyms.   So if anyone wants to add any acronyms to that post I will add them to the OP.  I probably dont even need them defined, just a reminder that it extsts.  But I do reserve the right to ask for help if needed.  LOL

https://www.disboards.com/threads/a-list-of-common-abbreviations-cruise-edition.3795833/
--------
I now return you to your regularly scheduled freak out.  LOL

But seriously, closing ALL of Italy until at least 4/3.


----------



## smmco

Gentry2004 said:


> Yes I agree I was just replying to the posted cruise contract which states that guests will pay for their own quarantine. It may say that, but it would be corporate suicide to bill guests for that.


I was told by a cruiser that was quarantined for an entire cruise(severe norovirus)that they weren’t charged for their medical care on the ship. They were told by the cruise line they don‘t charge people that they quarantined to their rooms. I believe this was Carnival. I know Princess has gone above and beyond with reimbursement.

Whats in writing and what the cruise lines actually do are two different things. Ive always been pretty impressed with how cruise lines handled hurricanes. I think a lot of times they do more then they have too.

Our Carnival Baltic cruise this Summer  was cancelled due to the ship not being completed on schedule. They were only obligated to refund our money for the cruise, but they gave us 25% off a future cruise with 200 OBC per person. They also helped reimburse  people for airfare when the airlines wouldn’t budge,
Now I’m booked on Disney. Maybe the Baltic’s wasn’t meant to happen this Summer.


----------



## fredandkell

AgentMama said:


> You are requesting to cross funds from two separate entities, I would imagine if they allowed that it would create a fiscal nightmare at the end of the year reconciling financials. I understand being frustrated about it, but no surprise they won't allow it.


Or they could give it in the form of Disney gift cards, which could be redeemed at the parks or on the ships.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

Coffee66 said:


> I would agree. If you put yourself in a position and you should suffer the consequence. I would have no sympathy for you. Point being stay off of cruise ships for near term.


I will repeat what I said earlier.  If the government wants to halt cruising they need to ban it so that people won’t lose thousands of dollars on their vacations.  It’s not fair nor reasonable to expect people to just eat that cost.


----------



## Coffee66

ENJDisneyFan said:


> I will repeat what I said earlier.  If the government wants to halt cruising they need to ban it so that people won’t lose thousands of dollars on their vacations.  It’s not fair nor reasonable to expect people to just eat that cost.


Now that I agree with 100%. The govt. Should demand the cruise industry refund money to customers and not just a cruise credit. Shame on all the cruise lines.


----------



## monkeydawn

Coffee66 said:


> Now that I agree with 100%. The govt. Should demand the cruise industry refund money to customers and not just a cruise credit. Shame on all the cruise lines.


Well that's not exactly fair to the cruise lines either.  It isnt their fault that COVID exists.  So a credit that can be used later is a good compromise.  If you (not you specifically but the general you) love cruising then you want a solution that means cruise lines not going belly up because of this.  And even if you only love DCL, you want competition in the industry.  

Although I do agree it would be great if they could figure out some way to allow for a gift card that can be used across all of their platforms, even if the GC is "locked" to a person and cant be transferred.


----------



## GatorMomInNC

Intr3pid said:


> Why don't you just cancel and re-book at the lower prices?


I think you misread my post -they aren't dropping prices.


----------



## britinva

monkeydawn said:


> Well that's not exactly fair to the cruise lines either.  It isnt their fault that COVID exists.  So a credit that can be used later is a good compromise.  If you (not you specifically but the general you) love cruising then you want a solution that means cruise lines not going belly up because of this.  And even if you only love DCL, you want competition in the industry.
> 
> Although I do agree it would be great if they could figure out some way to allow for a gift card that can be used across all of their platforms, even if the GC is "locked" to a person and cant be transferred.



I agree with this but should be 24 months, not 12 months.

In my case if I cancel I would have to rebook at a peak rates as this was a graduation  gift for my daughter who will be a teacher for any future cruise


----------



## Waylander

At this point, I would probably hop on the opportunity to move my cruise until next year  (May 18th Alaska cruise) (Kudos for Disney for giving me that option...) if I didn't have to eat my airfare cancellation fees - and that has me in a holding pattern. Add me to the list of folks more concerned with being trapped in quarantine for multiple weeks then the actual virus.


----------



## smmco

Princess has given its passengers a full refund plus a free cruise. If DCL follows their lead being quarantined could be very lucrative. I know my cruise costs more than I make in a month. I'm not advocating for being quarantined  I'm just looking for a silver lining in this whole mess.


----------



## monkeydawn

britinva said:


> I agree with this but should be 24 months, not 12 months.
> 
> In my case if I cancel I would have to rebook at a peak rates as this was a graduation  gift for my daughter who will be a teacher for any future cruise



Congratulations to your daughter!  I really hope you can find the time to do the cruise somehow.

Each line seems to have a slightly different policy on when you can rebook with NCL being the most generous.  MSC finally spoke up today and gave us (I mean the uS, rest of the world is excluded right now  ) until the end of 2021 which seems more than fair to me.  But I am sure some people are justifiably upset with that offer.  It stinks for everyone right now, even those that can rebook without any time or money hardships right now are still delaying their vacations and that is never fun because you just dont know what's going to pop up. 



Waylander said:


> At this point, I would probably hop on the opportunity to move my cruise until next year  (May 18th Alaska cruise) (Kudos for Disney for giving me that option...) if I didn't have to eat my airfare cancellation fees - and that has me in a holding pattern. Add me to the list of folks more concerned with being trapped in quarantine for multiple weeks then the actual virus.



The airfare thing is the bigger thing for us right now too.  We booked in Nov of last year so we would have to start travel by then.  Doubt we will be making it overseas before then.  Oh, and I insisted we upgrade so that we werent stuck in steerage for the long flight.  So I guess we are going somewhere that Delta flies first class to use up all the funds.  Our biggest danger might be me getting spoiled.


----------



## Joe Brig

I would call and reschedule, but I dread the 3+ hours of being on hold.  DCL should update their online app to allow this.  Question, what happens if my cruise is canceled?  Automatic refund or credit?


----------



## Waylander

Joe Brig said:


> I would call and reschedule, but I dread the 3+ hours of being on hold.  DCL should update their online app to allow this.  Question, what happens if my cruise is canceled?  Automatic refund or credit?



My take is if you voluntary reschedule you are out of luck unless they cancel that cruise as well. If they cancel your cruise and you have not rescheduled then they have to to refund not offer credit....


----------



## ramwitz

I have tried and tried but can't get through to DCL. After a torturously long hold, I randomly get disconnected. It is so infuriating. Has anyone been successful and happened to ask if there is any leniency to this 12-month future credit? 

We are booked on the 5/25 Alaska cruise. We saved for 4 years for this cruise and we only are interested in cruising to Alaska. Problem is, next year my kids school ends a week later and they will have their finals the week of May 24, so we will not be able to do the Alaska cruise until 5/31/21 at the earliest (DCL starts Alaska the week of 5/17 and I cannot pull out the kids the week before and the week of finals). I don't want to throw all this hard saved money towards another cruise when we worked so hard to specifically save for Alaska and who knows how long it will take to save it all again. It is already going to be tight as it is to even make it since we are going to lose over $2k towards the flight we already purchased for this year (Delta won't budge), plus we would have to repurchase flights for next year (another $2k+) and the Alaska cruises next year have significantly increased in price. 

I have less than 3 weeks at this point to figure out what to do because then I move from losing my deposit to losing 50% which I cannot afford to risk. It is bad enough that I am losing over $2k in the flight and probably the $1500 deposit if they don't allow me to transfer the credit to the 5/31 cruise. And I keep checking online and seeing the rooms fill up on the 5/31 cruise that I am worried that by the time I get through to them, even if they let me, I won't even have a room available to book on the 5/31 cruise in my price range.

Going through with the cruise this year is out of the question because apparently the trip insurance we purchased long before we even heard of coronavirus has an epidemic exclusion and I confirmed with them that they will not cover anything related to coronovirus, whether medical issues that may arise due to it during the trip, trip interruption, trip cancellation if one of us gets sick with it or if we are refused boarding, etc...etc....  Not a risk I am willing to take.


----------



## DIS_MIKE

Joe Brig said:


> I would call and reschedule, but I dread the 3+ hours of being on hold.  DCL should update their online app to allow this.  Question, what happens if my cruise is canceled?  Automatic refund or credit?


Or at least have a callback option to hold your place in line. I did that with Delta last night and they called me back about 4 hours later. The rep told me that even though my dates were out of their refund/rebook window of consideration that they would still honor it for me. I told them thanks and that I would let them know. I'm going to ride this one out until a few weeks before the cruise before I make the final decision if I should go or stay home. My gut is telling me the latter at this point.


----------



## pearljammer

Interesting.   Decisions many be made for many of you:
https://www.politico.com/news/2020/03/09/azar-cruise-ship-shutdown-coronavirus-124645


----------



## justafigment27

pearljammer said:


> Interesting.   Decisions many be made for many of you:
> https://www.politico.com/news/2020/03/09/azar-cruise-ship-shutdown-coronavirus-124645



Looks like my decision actually got more difficult...

My last day to cancel and get a 25% refund for my 3/27 cruise is Wednesday and I doubt if we will have a resolution by the time I’d need to call DCL. We aren’t going on the cruise and there is no cruise that works for us in the next 12 months.

So, do I take the gamble that cruise ships will be forced to cancel and that I’ll get a 100% refund? Or do I take the sure thing and call Wednesday morning to collect my 25% refund?


----------



## justafigment27

ramwitz said:


> Has anyone been successful and happened to ask if there is any leniency to this 12-month future credit?



From what I understand, Disney is not budging on this 12 month window. Either somewhere in this thread, or on another Coronavirus related thread, a cruiser faced a similar dilemma. In their case,  spring break next year is a week later than spring break this year and DCL was basically “too bad, so sad”.

That’s what REALLY stinks about this 12 month rebooking window ... it’s just not enough time for a lot of us trying to work around school & work schedules. Seems like Disney, who caters to a younger demographic, would recognize this and offer a rebooking window at least as generous as other cruise lines.


----------



## Sakura1017

slg said:


> Henry said she believes the cruise season should be delayed until concerns about the spread of the virus have decreased.
> 
> 
> She said discussions about that possibility are ongoing, with a decision expected in “the coming days.”
> “We know that this will impact businesses both here and in Victoria. The tourist industry is being hard hit by this,” she said.
> “But my primary concern is the health and safety of people in British Columbia and I have grave concerns about cruises right now.”
> Public health officials are now providing daily updates on COVID-19 in B.C.
> 
> 
> If BC bans cruises this will impact DCL San Diego to Vancouver, Vancouver to Hawaii and the Alaska cruises.  I really believe this is probably going to happen.


If they ban BC then that should be an automatic refund to anyone on those cruises provided they didn't switch out to another cruise.


----------



## hogie1

justafigment27 said:


> Looks like my decision actually got more difficult...
> 
> My last day to cancel and get a 25% refund for my 3/27 cruise is Wednesday and I doubt if we will have a resolution by the time I’d need to call DCL. We aren’t going on the cruise and there is no cruise that works for us in the next 12 months.
> 
> So, do I take the gamble that cruise ships will be forced to cancel and that I’ll get a 100% refund? Or do I take the sure thing and call Wednesday morning to collect my 25% refund?



I'd wait and see if they can work with your situation. The last thing they want is to lose a paying customer. They want you to come back and spend more $$. Just my 2 cents, but do what you think is right.


----------



## smmco

https://www.cruiseindustrynews.com/...resent-health-proposal-to-u-s-on-tuesday.htmlSome news coming tomorrow.


----------



## BlueRibbon

smmco said:


> https://www.cruiseindustrynews.com/...resent-health-proposal-to-u-s-on-tuesday.htmlSome news coming tomorrow.



Dr. Anthony S. Fauci, head of National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases at the National Institutes of Health, said during the Monday evening press conference that young, healthy Americans should have no reason not to take a cruise.


----------



## smmco

BlueRibbon said:


> Dr. Anthony S. Fauci, head of National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases at the National Institutes of Health, said during the Monday evening press conference that young, healthy Americans should have no reason not to take a cruise.


I'm not young. I'm middle-aged, but I am healthy so I have that going for me.


----------



## smmco

Coffee66 said:


> Now that I agree with 100%. The govt. Should demand the cruise industry refund money to customers and not just a cruise credit. Shame on all the cruise lines.


The government shouldn't be telling corporations how to run their business. We're not a communist country. We're a capitalist society. If a business doesn't do right by its customers they will pay the price in the long run. That's how things work.


----------



## BlueHippo

BlueRibbon said:


> Dr. Anthony S. Fauci, head of National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases at the National Institutes of Health, said during the Monday evening press conference that young, healthy Americans should have no reason not to take a cruise.


Honestly,  this is what is getting a bit frustrating.   The constant mixed messages.  CDC says Sunday don't cruise.  NIH says we have no reason not to on Monday (except for, you know, the CDC saying we shouldn't the day before).


----------



## justafigment27

BlueHippo said:


> Honestly,  this is what is getting a bit frustrating.   The constant mixed messages.  CDC says Sunday don't cruise.  NIH says we have no reason not to on Monday (except for, you know, the CDC saying we shouldn't the day before).



Yes, it’s maddening. I was hoping the “don’t cruise” decree from the US State Department along with the similar decree from the Canadian government meant that cancellations and refunds would be coming soon. Or maybe a rebooking window that extended past 12 months. I’ve now just given up hope that I’ll get a full refund or be able to rebook a cruise that works with our schedule.

I’m calling DCL Wednesday to get my 25% refund and washing my hands of the whole thing. I’m tired of obsessing over this - I’ve wasted enough time.

We have now officially booked spring break week in a very nice beach front condo on Hilton Head Island in the same complex we stayed in a couple of years ago. It won’t be Bahamas or central Florida weather, but it should still be nicer than Michigan weather and it will be relaxing. I found one night of availability at Disney’s Hilton Head Island Resort during the week as well, so I double booked that night & we can get still get a little Disney fix over spring break - I figure we can use the Disney amenities for 2 days with that one night reservation - we can swim in the big heated Disney pool, visit the beach house and my girls can take pictures with the Disney topiaries. I’ve always kind of wanted to to stay there anyway - I hear they have Mickey waffles and Dole whips.


----------



## Adventurelawyer

smmco said:


> The government shouldn't be telling corporations how to run their business. We're not a communist country. We're a capitalist society. If a business doesn't do right by its customers they will pay the price in the long run. That's how things work.


Business is and should be regulated to some degree, in particular when it comes to public health and safety.  Capitalist or not, business regulations protect consumers, workers, shareholders, and managers alike. Were they not regulated, we’d get food poisoning, your hospital wouldn’t have to pay your work comp for a lift injury or pay for your post exposure TB exams. They could use “fuzzy new math” accounting practices, and demand your insurance card or credit card prior to treating your massive heart attack. Business can’t endanger the public anymore than individuals can. Reasonable regulations will always be in place, however the measure of reasonableness will and should always be dependent on the circumstances.  This circumstance dictates a more draconian response than say for example the public health hazard of cigarettes or obesity. This hazard isn’t notional.


----------



## Intr3pid

smmco said:


> Princess has given its passengers a full refund plus a free cruise. If DCL follows their lead being quarantined could be very lucrative.


Let me see if I can find the deal.  Here...


----------



## LAX

Intr3pid said:


> Let me see if I can find the deal.  Here...
> 
> View attachment 480008



You forgot about this: "2 weeks of all inclusive stay at select US military bases" at no additional charge! How's that for a deal of the century?!

LAX


----------



## knewton64

pearljammer said:


> Interesting.   Decisions many be made for many of you:
> https://www.politico.com/news/2020/03/09/azar-cruise-ship-shutdown-coronavirus-124645



Italy is in total lockdown ... just read the news
So for those of you traveling there ......


----------



## n2mm

LAX said:


> You forgot about this: "2 weeks of all inclusive stay at select US military bases" at no additional charge! How's that for a deal of the century?!
> 
> LAX



I’ll pass.


----------



## Stevee1982

smmco said:


> The government shouldn't be telling corporations how to run their business. We're not a communist country. We're a capitalist society. If a business doesn't do right by its customers they will pay the price in the long run. That's how things work.



Consumer rights and protections are upheld by the government. I wouldn’t want a society without that.


----------



## cvjw

smmco said:


> The government shouldn't be telling corporations how to run their business. We're not a communist country. We're a capitalist society. If a business doesn't do right by its customers they will pay the price in the long run. That's how things work.



I agree, most of the time. But, when things go south, it is the US government who is sending planes to bring back stranded Americans from overseas. It is also the US government who is organizing and paying for the quarantine on military bases of all the people on the ships who were exposed to Coronavirus. I think that during extraordinary times like these, the US government needs to step in for the common good of the US people. Yes, some people will be negatively affected, but the common good should prevail here.


----------



## Trera

The risk of getting the virus while on board isn’t the issue for me. You could get the virus anywhere. The worst case sceneries would be to get quarantined to your room for 2 weeks while the ship floats of the coast somewhere. I’d rather get the virus at home than be quarantined with my 7 year old in a small cruise cabin for 2 weeks.


----------



## DIS_MIKE

I'm really curious about that Politico article regarding a complete shutdown of the US-based cruise lines. I had a feeling it was going to be proposed at some point. We'll have to see what happens this week. I guess it would make it easier for some of us to decide to go or not because once the govt steps in we won't have a choice anymore and  DCL will have to start refunding everyone...I assume? Not sure if the 12-month rebooking option will even apply anymore but I'm sure the option will be there.

All of these cancellations and I still cannot get a reservation for Palo.


----------



## _auroraborealis_

The NIH is neglecting to consider community transmission on return. Young healthy folk can get it and transmit.


----------



## RedSox68

I have not read all 66 pages, but has Disney changed any of their Europe itineraries?  Obviously, they can't go to Italy, right?


----------



## Naeher

RedSox68 said:


> I have not read all 66 pages, but has Disney changed any of their Europe itineraries?  Obviously, they can't go to Italy, right?


No, not yet.


DIS_MIKE said:


> All of these cancellations and I still cannot get a reservation for Palo.


----------



## RedSox68

Naeher said:


> *Beginning Friday, March 6, all guests and crew members will have their temperature checked by a nurse with a no touch thermometer prior to boarding. Additional medical screening will be required for anyone with a temperature of 100.4º F or greater, and they along with their travel party may be unable to sail. *
> *Finally, guests scheduled to sail between now and May 31, 2020, can now change their reservation up until the day before embarkation and receive a 100% cruise credit to be used for a future sailing within 12 months of their original sail date. You can make this change by calling 1-866-325-2112. The credit is non-refundable and standard prevailing rates will apply*.



Interesting.  Some people run above normal on average.  That should be fun.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

cvjw said:


> I agree, most of the time. But, when things go south, it is the US government who is sending planes to bring back stranded Americans from overseas. It is also the US government who is organizing and paying for the quarantine on military bases of all the people on the ships who were exposed to Coronavirus. I think that during extraordinary times like these, the US government needs to step in for the common good of the US people. Yes, some people will be negatively affected, but the common good should prevail here.


If the US govt doesn't want to rescue people from quarantine, then they need to put a ban on cruising and force the cruise lines to offer refunds.  There are thousands of families who have lots of $$ wrapped up in vacations and many of those families are not willing/able to just eat that cost.  Or, possibly an unpopular opinion, they need to stop quarantining people.  It's likely this virus is already wide spread and well past the point of containment by quarantine anyway.


----------



## smmco

Stevee1982 said:


> Consumer rights and protections are upheld by the government. I wouldn’t want a society without that.


I was responding to a poster that wanted the government to reimburse everyone for their cruises. Let’s not take things out of context.


----------



## smmco

Adventurelawyer said:


> Business is and should be regulated to some degree, in particular when it comes to public health and safety.  Capitalist or not, business regulations protect consumers, workers, shareholders, and managers alike. Were they not regulated, we’d get food poisoning, your hospital wouldn’t have to pay your work comp for a lift injury or pay for your post exposure TB exams. They could use “fuzzy new math” accounting practices, and demand your insurance card or credit card prior to treating your massive heart attack. Business can’t endanger the public anymore than individuals can. Reasonable regulations will always be in place, however the measure of reasonableness will and should always be dependent on the circumstances.  This circumstance dictates a more draconian response than say for example the public health hazard of cigarettes or obesity. This hazard isn’t notional.


Thats all great and I agree with that, As far as refunds or cruise credits I think that’s up the cruise line.


----------



## Melis80

smmco said:


> The person on the phone doesn't have the power to refund you your money. He's





ramwitz said:


> I have tried and tried but can't get through to DCL. After a torturously long hold, I randomly get disconnected. It is so infuriating. Has anyone been successful and happened to ask if there is any leniency to this 12-month future credit?
> 
> We are booked on the 5/25 Alaska cruise. We saved for 4 years for this cruise and we only are interested in cruising to Alaska. Problem is, next year my kids school ends a week later and they will have their finals the week of May 24, so we will not be able to do the Alaska cruise until 5/31/21 at the earliest (DCL starts Alaska the week of 5/17 and I cannot pull out the kids the week before and the week of finals). I don't want to throw all this hard saved money towards another cruise when we worked so hard to specifically save for Alaska and who knows how long it will take to save it all again. It is already going to be tight as it is to even make it since we are going to lose over $2k towards the flight we already purchased for this year (Delta won't budge), plus we would have to repurchase flights for next year (another $2k+) and the Alaska cruises next year have significantly increased in price.
> 
> I have less than 3 weeks at this point to figure out what to do because then I move from losing my deposit to losing 50% which I cannot afford to risk. It is bad enough that I am losing over $2k in the flight and probably the $1500 deposit if they don't allow me to transfer the credit to the 5/31 cruise. And I keep checking online and seeing the rooms fill up on the 5/31 cruise that I am worried that by the time I get through to them, even if they let me, I won't even have a room available to book on the 5/31 cruise in my price range.
> 
> Going through with the cruise this year is out of the question because apparently the trip insurance we purchased long before we even heard of coronavirus has an epidemic exclusion and I confirmed with them that they will not cover anything related to coronovirus, whether medical issues that may arise due to it during the trip, trip interruption, trip cancellation if one of us gets sick with it or if we are refused boarding, etc...etc....  Not a risk I am willing to take.


i got through this morning.  Not only is there zero leniency.  We tried several dates and would have had to pay an additional $2,000-$8,000 for the same room on an upcoming voyage.  And I thought we had already paid an outrageous sum for our upcoming spring break trip.  It really feels like they’re just taking advantage of us now, and I hope the government does shut them down.  They deserve it for being so greedy.  We’re supposed to pay thousands more to go on a date we don’t even want?  What kind of option is this?


----------



## cruisehopeful

Melis80 said:


> i got through this morning.  Not only is there zero leniency.  We tried several dates and would have had to pay an additional $2,000-$8,000 for the same room on an upcoming voyage.  And I thought we had already paid an outrageous sum for our upcoming spring break trip.  It really feels like they’re just taking advantage of us now, and I hope the government does shut them down.  They deserve it for being so greedy.  We’re supposed to pay thousands more to go on a date we don’t even want?  What kind of option is this?


I'm sorry to read that. I, too, have been disappointed by what I've read regarding rebooking and being unsympathetic. I do understand that they are a business and that they are taking a huge hit right now, but I like to do business with companies and people who have a little more consideration for their customers. Some of these things I am reading are not only turning me off of my upcoming cruise, but also turning me off of spending my $ on any cruise. 

I'm still in the holding out phase of waiting to see if the US cruises get shut down, in which case, I assume I'll get a refund, but who knows.... they may just say.. oh, well, we all lose, no refunds. Since my husband in the "high risk" group according to the CDC, there's no way I am letting him get on a ship. If I move our cruise out to a later date, I am just gambling that this virus will be less of a big deal, I'll have to pay more for a similar cruise and I'll probably feel resentful towards DCL....


----------



## smmco

Melis80 said:


> i got through this morning.  Not only is there zero leniency.  We tried several dates and would have had to pay an additional $2,000-$8,000 for the same room on an upcoming voyage.  And I thought we had already paid an outrageous sum for our upcoming spring break trip.  It really feels like they’re just taking advantage of us now, and I hope the government does shut them down.  They deserve it for being so greedy.  We’re supposed to pay thousands more to go on a date we don’t even want?  What kind of option is this?


I'm sure there are dates that are less then what you paid. It's your choice to move the cruise and it was your choice not to buy insurance.


----------



## ramwitz

Melis80 said:


> i got through this morning.  Not only is there zero leniency.  We tried several dates and would have had to pay an additional $2,000-$8,000 for the same room on an upcoming voyage.  And I thought we had already paid an outrageous sum for our upcoming spring break trip.  It really feels like they’re just taking advantage of us now, and I hope the government does shut them down.  They deserve it for being so greedy.  We’re supposed to pay thousands more to go on a date we don’t even want?  What kind of option is this?



Thank you! Saves me from wasting my time trying to get through today! I guess I will ride it out this next 2 weeks and hope something happens that they end up cancelling on me or at least extending what is, IMO, a very stingy rebook window (they should at least let us rebook through the entirety of next summer knowing that a lot of their clientele have school aged children that can’t just be pulled out of school!). If not, I will cancel myself before I lose more than just my deposit. Then I will take the money I get back and look into rebooking Alaska in the future, but definitely not through DCL. If they could extend me one lousy week, they could have gotten more money out of me with their absurd price hike, but oh well. I can probably find a more affordable Alaska cruise elsewhere that losing the deposit won’t feel as big a hit.


----------



## tidefan

cruisehopeful said:


> I'm still in the holding out phase of waiting to see if the US cruises get shut down, in which case, I assume I'll get a refund, but who knows.... they may just say.. oh, well, we all lose, no refunds. Since my husband in the "high risk" group according to the CDC, there's no way I am letting him get on a ship. If I move our cruise out to a later date, I am just gambling that this virus will be less of a big deal, I'll have to pay more for a similar cruise and I'll probably feel resentful towards DCL....


^^^^ This ^^^^

I am in the same boat for our 12nt Greek Isles Cruise on 7/1.  3 days after our PIF date, they allowed all of the following Med Cruises to have a 30-day PIF policy.  This cruise was an expensive one, so even moving to another cruise 15 months out, you have way too much credit unless you can take the one next year, which for us, doesn't work date-wise.  The other thing that stinks is that even in the small probability that we go, they don't lower the price, they just do GT or CM rates to fill the boat so all of those folks would get cheap balconies while we are stuck in our inside stateroom.  That is the prize you get for being loyal...


----------



## smmco

tidefan said:


> ^^^^ This ^^^^
> 
> I am in the same boat for our 12nt Greek Isles Cruise on 7/1.  3 days after our PIF date, they allowed all of the following Med Cruises to have a 30-day PIF policy.  This cruise was an expensive one, so even moving to another cruise 15 months out, you have way too much credit unless you can take the one next year, which for us, doesn't work date-wise.  The other thing that stinks is that even in the small probability that we go, they don't lower the price, they just do GT or CM rates to fill the boat so all of those folks would get cheap balconies while we are stuck in our inside stateroom.  That is the prize you get for being loyal...


The other cruise lines are offering vouchers as well. I don't think anyone is refunding.


----------



## Madame

smmco said:


> The other cruise lines are offering vouchers as well. I don't think anyone is refunding.


Some are giving much longer to rebook.


----------



## tidefan

smmco said:


> The other cruise lines are offering vouchers as well. I don't think anyone is refunding.


I get that, but a number of those other lines are also giving up to a 24 month rebooking window.  Also, I find the timing of this a bit off.  They could have extended us the 30-day deadline as well, but they chose not to at this point.  Quite honestly, I do not expect our cruise to go forward, at least in its current form.  The next big question will be, if they do send the Magic overseas, but change itineraries (especially embarkation/debarkation ports), what will they have to offer passengers?

I also personally think that if they do go, they should reward the ones that stuck with them and upgrade them...


----------



## jlbf06

i got through this morning.  Not only is there zero leniency.  We tried several dates and would have had to pay an additional $2,000-$8,000 for the same room on an upcoming voyage.  And I thought we had already paid an outrageous sum for our upcoming spring break trip.  It really feels like they’re just taking advantage of us now, and I hope the government does shut them down.  They deserve it for being so greedy.  We’re supposed to pay thousands more to go on a date we don’t even want?  What kind of option is this?
[/QUOTE]
I agree, the CDC have clearly advised that you shouldn't cruise for health reasons, I would expect more from Disney than this. They're not the only ones to be affected financially but they do have the deepest pockets.


----------



## Melis80

smmco said:


> I'm sure there are dates that are less then what you paid. It's your choice to move the cruise and it was your choice not to buy insurance.


I did Buy Disney’s insurance actually and they don’t cover this.  Yes there are dates available for the same price if I want to pull my children out of school.


----------



## oceanbec

I did buy insurance from Allianz that includes cancellation (for various reasons, including Dr advises cancellation) for our March 21 sailing. I prefer to get a Dr to advise cancelling than go through the rebooking with Disney since it is so restricted. Yesterday my daughter had a Doctor on Demand appointment and the Dr flat out said she shouldn't go, but said she couldn't write a note.
Daughter has chronic sinus and respiratory issues which make it easier to get infected. 
I can't find any info about what determines what Drs can or can't write a note though. 
Any tips or help with this?


----------



## cvjw

ENJDisneyFan said:


> If the US govt doesn't want to rescue people from quarantine, then they need to put a ban on cruising and force the cruise lines to offer refunds.  There are thousands of families who have lots of $$ wrapped up in vacations and many of those families are not willing/able to just eat that cost.  Or, possibly an unpopular opinion, they need to stop quarantining people.  It's likely this virus is already wide spread and well past the point of containment by quarantine anyway.



Agree 100%. We have $9,000 tied up in a May cruise. The only other option for us to move our cruise to is $1,000 more. With a son with a brand new job with only certain approved time for vacations and another in college, it is hard to find a week that we all can sail within the 12 month booking window.


----------



## wl1117

Melis80 said:


> i got through this morning.  Not only is there zero leniency.  We tried several dates and would have had to pay an additional $2,000-$8,000 for the same room on an upcoming voyage.  And I thought we had already paid an outrageous sum for our upcoming spring break trip.  It really feels like they’re just taking advantage of us now, and I hope the government does shut them down.  They deserve it for being so greedy.  We’re supposed to pay thousands more to go on a date we don’t even want?  What kind of option is this?


 
THIS. I am so disappointed in Disney. I know I'll get flamed for expressing my displeasure, but they are not doing anywhere near as good of a job as their competitors. We are booked on the Wonder 7 night Mexican Riviera on the 29th. We splurged on this cruise (our 11th DCL) to sail in a Category T One Bedroom Concierge suite. We paid a not inconsiderable sum for this trip over our kids Spring Break. Looking ahead to rebook within the 12 month window, gives us a 3 day period next year during our kids Spring Break before the 12 month window closes...but it falls over Easter. We cannot book anything for the price we paid that gets us the experience or even the itinerary we currently have booked. They do not even offer our current length and itinerary until 2 weeks AFTER the cutoff (if we were willing to pull our kids from school). We chose to sail from California because living in Wyoming we could drive, so switching to East coast costs us thousands more in cruise fare to keep our stateroom plus airfare for 4. 

With the uncertainty of the longevity of an outbreak, and most importantly to us, the risk of being quarantined (which would severely impact my husbands job), we cannot consider rebooking with a summer date. So that leaves us with Thanksgiving and Christmas break as our last options...both much higher cost. 

If they could lay out a plan for how returning cruisers will be handled after a suspected outbreak onboard, one that didn't end up with days onboard or on a military base, we'd probably just take this long anticipated trip. If they insist on forcing us to make this a rebooking (because of uncertainty and how taking the trip will impact my husbands job) then they should extend the rebooking window to be more in line with their competitors. I'm not asking for NCL's generous end of 2022 window, but end of 2021 or at least 15 months like they've offered Med cruisers would be an improvement.


----------



## smmco

cvjw said:


> I agree, most of the time. But, when things go south, it is the US government who is sending planes to bring back stranded Americans from overseas. It is also the US government who is organizing and paying for the quarantine on military bases of all the people on the ships who were exposed to Coronavirus. I think that during extraordinary times like these, the US government needs to step in for the common good of the US people. Yes, some people will be negatively affected, but the common good should prevail here.


If cruises are cancelled they will refund. The government won't have to force them. but for now its a travel voucher. Not all of us want our cruises cancelled. Cancellation policies for cruises are really strict. It's all stated in the terms and conditions. I think Disney has one of the best cancellation policies they give you up to 56 days out and you only lose your deposit.


----------



## smmco

cvjw said:


> Agree 100%. We have $9,000 tied up in a May cruise. The only other option for us to move our cruise to is $1,000 more. With a son with a brand new job with only certain approved time for vacations and another in college, it is hard to find a week that we all can sail within the 12 month booking window.


Are you more than 56 days. You could cancel and only lose your deposit. If you have the insurance you would get 75% of that deposit as a cruise credit.


----------



## ramwitz

oceanbec said:


> I did buy insurance from Allianz that includes cancellation (for various reasons, including Dr advises cancellation) for our March 21 sailing. I prefer to get a Dr to advise cancelling than go through the rebooking with Disney since it is so restricted. Yesterday my daughter had a Doctor on Demand appointment and the Dr flat out said she shouldn't go, but said she couldn't write a note.
> Daughter has chronic sinus and respiratory issues which make it easier to get infected.
> I can't find any info about what determines what Drs can or can't write a note though.
> Any tips or help with this?




My trip insurance is also through Allianz. Look at your policy exclusions closely. In my case, line 14 listed epidemics as a policy exclusion. I purchased this insurance long before I even heard of coronavirus. I have confirmed with them (multiple times) and basically they will not cover ANYTHING if it has to do with coronavirus. So if DCL cancels the cruise because of coronavirus, the insurance will not reimburse the airfare. If I get sick from coronavirus before the cruise and can’t go, not covered. If I get quarantined because of coronavirus and need trip interruption insurance, no coverage. If I get coronavirus on the trip, no medical coverage for it, etc, etc... So basically you get the point. So check if you have this listed on exclusions and if you do, chances are you won’t be covered even with a doctors note saying that your daughter is too high risk to travel because of coronavirus.


----------



## flstatenolefan

smmco said:


> I'm sure there are dates that are less then what you paid. It's your choice to move the cruise and it was your choice not to buy insurance.



I can't speak for the person that you wrote this to, but there are actually NO cruises in the next 12 months for a comparable trip (5 night to Mexico) that are less than I paid.  They are 2 and 3 times more expensive because I originally booked on the military rate.  In fact, I can't get one veranda room for the price of the two rooms I have booked...an veranda and inside stateroom.  Even the DCL representatives told me, "You'll just have to park your money and hope that they offer a special rate"

I don't think I'm  being greedy by wanting a comparable cruise for the same price I paid?  Sure, I could take one bedroom on a 3 day when everyone is at school and cancel the other room and tell my family they can't go with us, but that's hardly the same as the 5 day with my family.  While they were generous in their special rate offerings, there is no loyalty and no guarantee that they will offer them in the future with everyone re-booking their cruises. So, they basically have my money. 

I have insurance, but it isn't  "cancel for any reason" and we are PIF because we sail the end of this month.  If DCL would open their window to 24 months, I'm sure that would help some in this situation.  I really just want them to cancel and refund my money.  At least that way I have some to spend on a future trip, and might consider DCL.  At this point, I would never consider it even if I could afford to.


----------



## smmco

flstatenolefan said:


> I can't speak for the person that you wrote this to, but there are actually NO cruises in the next 12 months for a comparable trip (5 night to Mexico) that are less than I paid.  They are 2 and 3 times more expensive because I originally booked on the military rate.  In fact, I can't get one veranda room for the price of the two rooms I have booked...an veranda and inside stateroom.  Even the DCL representatives told me, "You'll just have to park your money and hope that they offer a special rate"
> 
> I don't think I'm  being greedy by wanting a comparable cruise for the same price I paid?  Sure, I could take one bedroom on a 3 day when everyone is at school and cancel the other room and tell my family they can't go with us, but that's hardly the same as the 5 day with my family.  While they were generous in their special rate offerings, there is no loyalty and no guarantee that they will offer them in the future with everyone re-booking their cruises. So, they basically have my money.
> 
> I have insurance, but it isn't  "cancel for any reason" and we are PIF because we sail the end of this month.  If DCL would open their window to 24 months, I'm sure that would help some in this situation.  I really just want them to cancel and refund my money.  At least that way I have some to spend on a future trip, and might consider DCL.  At this point, I would never consider it even if I could afford to.


What about September. There are already some GT rates out of San Diego.


----------



## Melis80

wl1117 said:


> THIS. I am so disappointed in Disney. I know I'll get flamed for expressing my displeasure, but they are not doing anywhere near as good of a job as their competitors. We are booked on the Wonder 7 night Mexican Riviera on the 29th. We splurged on this cruise (our 11th DCL) to sail in a Category T One Bedroom Concierge suite. We paid a not inconsiderable sum for this trip over our kids Spring Break. Looking ahead to rebook within the 12 month window, gives us a 3 day period next year during our kids Spring Break before the 12 month window closes...but it falls over Easter. We cannot book anything for the price we paid that gets us the experience or even the itinerary we currently have booked. They do not even offer our current length and itinerary until 2 weeks AFTER the cutoff (if we were willing to pull our kids from school). We chose to sail from California because living in Wyoming we could drive, so switching to East coast costs us thousands more in cruise fare to keep our stateroom plus airfare for 4.
> 
> With the uncertainty of the longevity of an outbreak, and most importantly to us, the risk of being quarantined (which would severely impact my husbands job), we cannot consider rebooking with a summer date. So that leaves us with Thanksgiving and Christmas break as our last options...both much higher cost.
> 
> If they could lay out a plan for how returning cruisers will be handled after a suspected outbreak onboard, one that didn't end up with days onboard or on a military base, we'd probably just take this long anticipated trip. If they insist on forcing us to make this a rebooking (because of uncertainty and how taking the trip will impact my husbands job) then they should extend the rebooking window to be more in line with their competitors. I'm not asking for NCL's generous end of 2022 window, but end of 2021 or at least 15 months like they've offered Med cruisers would be an improvement.


i do appreciate that people are pretty positive here, but I would hope no one will be ridiculed for expressing displeasure at this point.  I’m a diehard Disney fan and shareholder, and I’m rather displeased from both perspectives.  This is a very unfortunate situation for a lot of us.  My daughter couldn’t stop crying when I told her we might not be going on our cruise next week.  She’s been looking forward to this forever.  This isn’t the time for Disney to try to squeeze loyal customers for every dollar they have.  Who else is going to book these empty rooms on their future voyages anyway?


----------



## smmco

Madame said:


> Some are giving much longer to rebook.


DCL could give two years, but the cruises in two years are still going to be more expensive than this year.


----------



## slg

I was initially thrilled with Disney’s offer, but now am pretty upset.  Prices are down for all cruises with lots of people cancelling, but those of us PIF have a 12 month window with zero flexibility, even a week, and the cruises next year are more expensive! And for some of us, the cruises are less expensive and now we have this huge credit we don’t need.  Also, we can’t take the credit and move it to an already booked cruise to pay off.  It looks good to start, but really isn’t for some people and as a loyal cruiser with over 20 cruises and four booked, I am furious.  There should be a 24 month window...or at the very least we should be able to book any cruise that is already out there.  They need more flexibility.  I am hoping they will cancel cruises so people will get their money back.  Mad.


----------



## flstatenolefan

smmco said:


> What about September. There are already some GT rates out of San Diego.



Our daughter is going off to college, and that is on the other coast so flights for six would be cost prohibitive. We are driving to port.


----------



## smmco

slg said:


> I was initially thrilled with Disney’s offer, but now am pretty upset.  Prices are down for all cruises with lots of people cancelling, but those of us PIF have a 12 month window with zero flexibility, even a week, and the cruises next year are more expensive! And for some of us, the cruises are less expensive and now we have this huge credit we don’t need.  Also, we can’t take the credit and move it to an already booked cruise to pay off.  It looks good to start, but really isn’t for some people and as a loyal cruiser with over 20 cruises and four booked, I am furious.  There should be a 24 month window...or at the very least we should be able to book any cruise that is already out there.  They need more flexibility.  I am hoping they will cancel cruises so people will get their money back.  Mad.


So you want other people's vacations ruined so you can get a refund. Many of us are still looking forward to our Summer cruises.


----------



## smmco

flstatenolefan said:


> Our daughter is going off to college, and that is on the other coast so flights for six would be cost prohibitive. We are driving to port.


I thought you said you were cruising out of San Diego


----------



## flstatenolefan

smmco said:


> I thought you said you were cruising out of San Diego



No, Miami


----------



## Madame

smmco said:


> DCL could give two years, but the cruises in two years are still going to be more expensive than this year.


You could still get opening day prices at 24 months.  12 months not so much


----------



## smmco

Madame said:


> You could still get opening day prices at 24 months.  12 months not so much


The way we've seen the price increase every year it's still going to be more even at opening day pricing.


----------



## smmco

flstatenolefan said:


> No, Miami


I was confused by the 5 night Mexico cruise. I assumed that was San Diego.


----------



## monkeydawn

flstatenolefan said:


> I can't speak for the person that you wrote this to, but there are actually NO cruises in the next 12 months for a comparable trip (5 night to Mexico) that are less than I paid.  They are 2 and 3 times more expensive because I originally booked on the military rate.  In fact, I can't get one veranda room for the price of the two rooms I have booked...an veranda and inside stateroom.  Even the DCL representatives told me, "You'll just have to park your money and hope that they offer a special rate"
> 
> I don't think I'm  being greedy by wanting a comparable cruise for the same price I paid?  Sure, I could take one bedroom on a 3 day when everyone is at school and cancel the other room and tell my family they can't go with us, but that's hardly the same as the 5 day with my family.  While they were generous in their special rate offerings, there is no loyalty and no guarantee that they will offer them in the future with everyone re-booking their cruises. So, they basically have my money.
> 
> I have insurance, but it isn't  "cancel for any reason" and we are PIF because we sail the end of this month.  If DCL would open their window to 24 months, I'm sure that would help some in this situation.  I really just want them to cancel and refund my money.  At least that way I have some to spend on a future trip, and might consider DCL.  At this point, I would never consider it even if I could afford to.


Thank you for your service.

I highly suspect they wont have any choice but to offer special rates over the next year simply to fill the ship.  If I understand military discounts correctly those arent offered until about 60 days out from the cruise, correct?  Once this clears up, there will be mant people that wont want to cruise for various reasons.  I really cant imagine we wont see special rates, hopefully they will be for a time you can use them.


----------



## monkeydawn

smmco said:


> I was confused by the 5 night Mexico cruise. I assumed that was San Diego.


Ever hear of Cozumel?!  LOL  

I laugh but I assumed East Coast but you are correct that Mexico can be reached from either side.  Thanks for giving me the rare chuckle this morning.


----------



## flstatenolefan

monkeydawn said:


> Thank you for your service.
> 
> I highly suspect they wont have any choice but to offer special rates over the next year simply to fill the ship.  If I understand military discounts correctly those arent offered until about 60 days out from the cruise, correct?  Once this clears up, there will be mant people that wont want to cruise for various reasons.  I really cant imagine we wont see special rates, hopefully they will be for a time you can use them.




While I appreciate that they MAY do that, there is no guarantee.  They are guaranteed to have my money one way or the other.

And, I'm sure I'm not the only one that books trips at times when it works for their family.  There are seriously only three weeks that work for all of our family in the next year, and the prices for those weeks are out of our price range. 

If they would expand the booking window to 24 months, I'm sure it would help many.


----------



## slg

No I don’t want anyone’s vacations ruined, mine included.  I have no intention of cancelling at this time, but we must be sensible.  If trip insurance doesn’t cover cancellation or medical issues due to this virus, if the US and CANADA public health officials are telling people not to cruise and ports are turning ships away, perhaps it is time for DCL seriously to consider what they are doing.  I am now concerned of what will happen to me, a Canadian, if I get sick on US soil if my insurance isn’t covering the virus.  Is that worth a vacation?


----------



## monkeydawn

flstatenolefan said:


> While I appreciate that they MAY do that, there is no guarantee.  They are guaranteed to have my money one way or the other.
> 
> And, I'm sure I'm not the only one that books trips at times when it works for their family.  There are seriously only three weeks that work for all of our family in the next year, and the prices for those weeks are out of our price range.
> 
> If they would expand the booking window to 24 months, I'm sure it would help many.



Have you written to Disney yet and expressed this or only venting on an unofficial message board?  There seem to be a lot of people that would like the booking window extended, I hope they are all writing and letting Disney know the various reasons why a 12 month extension to take a cruise isnt enough for them.  And I hope Disney listens.

I do get that a 24 month extension would help the costs be lower than booking 12 months out but its my understanding that the Military rate is far below even opening day pricing so I fear even with that extension that you might be relying on special rates.  Hopefully that would give you many more weeks/ chances though.  I really hope it works out for you.  Try not to be too stressed out that a special rate wont be offered, I really do believe the odds are in your favor.  Or, since you are so close to the cruise date, maybe it will get canceled before you request FCC then you will just have your money so you can do what works best for your family.


----------



## smmco

monkeydawn said:


> Ever hear of Cozumel?!  LOL
> 
> I laugh but I assumed East Coast but you are correct that Mexico can be reached from either side.  Thanks for giving me the rare chuckle this morning.


If you do a search for Mexico cruises on the DCL website you will get cruises out of San Diego. If you search the Caribbean you will get cruises out of Miami. Yes, I know where Cozumel is I've been there many times.  Cruises that stop at Cozumel usually make some stops in the Caribbean.  I'm glad  could make you laugh.


----------



## cruisehopeful

oceanbec said:


> Yesterday my daughter had a Doctor on Demand appointment and the Dr flat out said she shouldn't go, but said she couldn't write a note.
> Daughter has chronic sinus and respiratory issues which make it easier to get infected.
> I can't find any info about what determines what Drs can or can't write a note though.
> Any tips or help with this?


I don't know why this doctor couldn't write a note unless it is because it isn't your daughter's regular doctor (?). There's also the issue of "shouldn't" go on vacation vs. "dangerous" to go on vacation. 

We had to use our insurance once before (Allianz). It wanted very detailed paperwork from my husband's doctor. It asked about prior medical conditions, how long he had been my husband's doctor, if he was the primary doctor, etc. My husband had an urgent care visit and lots of tests. I seem to recall that none of that would have helped with the paperwork. It was specific paperwork that needed to be filled out by the primary doctor. 

Read your policy. My husband is in the high risk group, but our insurance wouldn't cover his underlying heart issue because I bought the insurance later than 14 days after booking the cruise. Preexisting is only covered on my policy if I bought the policy in the first 14 days of when I purchased the insurance. It wasn't a concern way back then, because he just needs to take medication and it isn't a life threatening illness. It's only an issue now because he's over 60 and the CDC is recommending that anyone over 60 or with heart issues to not cruise.


----------



## wombat_5606

smmco said:


> I was responding to a poster that wanted the government to reimburse everyone for their cruises. Let’s not take things out of context.



But if the cruise industry decides they want a government bailout, they will get one, while the customer gets nothing


----------



## smmco

slg said:


> No I don’t want anyone’s vacations ruined, mine included.  I have no intention of cancelling at this time, but we must be sensible.  If trip insurance doesn’t cover cancellation or medical issues due to this virus, if the US and CANADA public health officials are telling people not to cruise and ports are turning ships away, perhaps it is time for DCL seriously to consider what they are doing.  I am now concerned of what will happen to me, a Canadian, if I get sick on US soil if my insurance isn’t covering the virus.  Is that worth a vacation?


Your cruise is several months away and DCL doesn't have a crystal ball. You have to 30 days out to cancel now since they moved the PIF date. Just wait and see. Everything may work out just as you planned.


----------



## jcourtney

slg said:


> No I don’t want anyone’s vacations ruined, mine included.  I have no intention of cancelling at this time, but we must be sensible.  If trip insurance doesn’t cover cancellation or medical issues due to this virus, if the US and CANADA public health officials are telling people not to cruise and ports are turning ships away, perhaps it is time for DCL seriously to consider what they are doing.  I am now concerned of what will happen to me, a Canadian, if I get sick on US soil if my insurance isn’t covering the virus.  Is that worth a vacation?



This exactly! I don't know if I can go if my insurance won't cover me, my government is advising against it, and there's a real chance I will be quarantined both by the cruise line and by the Canadian government after I return. It's almost seems laughably stupid to even consider it.

I'm waiting and hoping that things get better before I leave in 7 weeks.


----------



## smmco

wombat_5606 said:


> But if the cruise industry decides they want a government bailout, they will get one, while the customer gets nothing


I doubt they'll be getting any bailouts.


----------



## Madame

smmco said:


> The way we've seen the price increase every year it's still going to be more even at opening day pricing.


Yeah.  I didn’t say that.  I don’t really feel the need to prove I’m right though.


----------



## flstatenolefan

monkeydawn said:


> Have you written to Disney yet and expressed this or only venting on an unofficial message board?  There seem to be a lot of people that would like the booking window extended, I hope they are all writing and letting Disney know the various reasons why a 12 month extension to take a cruise isnt enough for them.  And I hope Disney listens.
> 
> I do get that a 24 month extension would help the costs be lower than booking 12 months out but its my understanding that the Military rate is far below even opening day pricing so I fear even with that extension that you might be relying on special rates.  Hopefully that would give you many more weeks/ chances though.  I really hope it works out for you.  Try not to be too stressed out that a special rate wont be offered, I really do believe the odds are in your favor.  Or, since you are so close to the cruise date, maybe it will get canceled before you request FCC then you will just have your money so you can do what works best for your family.



Yes.  I submitted it via their website and also wrote emails.

Edited to add:  I don't consider this venting.  I'm merely expressing a situation that I fear many military rate cruisers may face.  Some may take the credit without considering if the rates will be available in the future.


----------



## wombat_5606

smmco said:


> I doubt they'll be getting any bailouts.



You have a crystal ball?


----------



## smmco

wombat_5606 said:


> You have a crystal ball?


No, I don't that's why I'm not cancelling my cruise and trying to stay positive. The negativity on this thread is overwhelming.


----------



## xuxa777

smmco said:


> I doubt they'll be getting any bailouts.



The President just announced they will be providing the cruise industry some help, they will get some type of bailout.


----------



## ramwitz

smmco said:


> DCL could give two years, but the cruises in two years are still going to be more expensive than this year.



But it gives some of us more time to budget and save to cover the difference. It also gives more choices for those of us that that have kids in school or work commitments and not a lot of flexibility.

In my case, I saved for years for specifically an Alaska cruise. Had this one planned a year out. I don’t want to take that hard saved money and throw it towards a different destination that I have no interest in or that I have already been to just because I was unlucky to have booked an Alaska cruise at the beginning of their season and they won’t be lenient with their 12-month rebooking period. The least they could let me do is apply the money I saved towards another Alaska cruise next year, even if I have to pay the higher cost. At least I’ll have another year to pay towards the increase in cost.


----------



## wombat_5606

smmco said:


> No, I don't that's why I'm not cancelling my cruise and trying to stay positive. The negativity on this thread is overwhelming.



Perhaps it's time for you to find something else to do than read this thread. I think EVERYONE is entitled to state their case, positive and negative.


----------



## smmco

wombat_5606 said:


> Perhaps it's time for you to find something else to do than read this thread. I think EVERYONE is entitled to state their case, positive and negative.


I agree with you there. I hope it works out for you. Whatever you decide to do.


----------



## BlueHippo

smmco said:


> I'm sure there are dates that are less then what you paid. It's your choice to move the cruise and it was your choice not to buy insurance.


I did buy insurance,  it's not covered unless one of us tests positive for the virus (even if we were sick at this point there are no tests available so an impossible hurdle to meet).  Not a lot of dates for us.  Our spring break next year is outside of the 12 month window.  The cruise over Christmas break would cost us an additional $8000.  We could opt to go on a shorter 3 or 4 day cruise, but would leave $ on the table.  Honestly,  not many good options at this point if you have kids in school.


----------



## wombat_5606

smmco said:


> I agree with you there. I hope it works out for you. Whatever you decide to do.



I don't even have a cruise booked on Disney. I have one that is PIF on another cruise line.

I just would hope that you could be a little more compassionate with your replies to posts on this thread. Everyone is not in your situation, financially, age, health or calendar-wise.


----------



## Coffee66

smmco said:


> The government shouldn't be telling corporations how to run their business. We're not a communist country. We're a capitalist society. If a business doesn't do right by its customers they will pay the price in the long run. That's how things work.


The cruise industry has never acted in the best interest of its customers and especially now.


----------



## caskar

On Sunday, I changed our cruise from this Friday that has no stop in Nassau to next year same time. It actually sails one day early and includes a stop at Nassau(which I don't want). Cost - $86 more.

This morning, I counted the number of staterooms available for my canceled cruise. 256 open cabins.
(26 inside, 42 ocean view, 105 verandas, 83 family verandas). All rebooking must be done by the end of tomorrow. I'm curious if that number will go up or down.


----------



## MomOTwins

I guess I just don't understand why everyone thinks Disney is being unfair?  We all signed the same contracts, and I knew full when I booked my cruise that we were rolling the dice that we would lose our vacation and our money if we had to cancel for a non-insurable reason.  I've had vacations disrupted by a last minute work emergency--should Disney give my money back even though it is out of their control, just like this virus is?  

Don't forget that cancel for any reason insurance that you _pay_ for through Disney only gives you 75% of your cruise fare as rebooking credit, with one year to rebook, so the new policy is actually much more generous than insurance that people on these boards glady pay hundreds of dollars for.


----------



## gabs04

We were planning to book a 4-night bahamian cruise this coming May and hope situation will improve in the next few months and if not,with the temporary cancellation/rebooking policy of DCL we plan to just rebook it on November if things get worst, but good thing i dig and researched more and read about this thread, and by the looks of it, its so hard to get thru DCL. So we will just wait it out and see and book last minute. still so positive we can take this cruise in May. Fingers crossed.


----------



## AmishGuy91

MomOTwins said:


> I guess I just don't understand why everyone thinks Disney is being unfair?  We all signed the same contracts, and I knew full when I booked my cruise that we were rolling the dice that we would lose our vacation and our money if we had to cancel for a non-insurable reason.  I've had vacations disrupted by a last minute work emergency--should Disney give my money back even though it is out of their control, just like this virus is?
> 
> Don't forget that cancel for any reason insurance that you _pay_ for through Disney only gives you 75% of your cruise fare as rebooking credit, with one year to rebook, so the new policy is actually much more generous than insurance that people on these boards glady pay hundreds of dollars for.



And if Disney gave 15 months to rebook, people would complain it's not 18, and so on.  Can't make all the people happy all the time.


----------



## wl1117

monkeydawn said:


> Have you written to Disney yet and expressed this or only venting on an unofficial message board?  There seem to be a lot of people that would like the booking window extended, I hope they are all writing and letting Disney know the various reasons why a 12 month extension to take a cruise isnt enough for them.  And I hope Disney listens.



I know this wasn't directed at me, but yes I have written. I hope everyone does.


----------



## oceanbec

cruisehopeful said:


> I don't know why this doctor couldn't write a note unless it is because it isn't your daughter's regular doctor (?). There's also the issue of "shouldn't" go on vacation vs. "dangerous" to go on vacation.
> 
> We had to use our insurance once before (Allianz). It wanted very detailed paperwork from my husband's doctor. It asked about prior medical conditions, how long he had been my husband's doctor, if he was the primary doctor, etc. My husband had an urgent care visit and lots of tests. I seem to recall that none of that would have helped with the paperwork. It was specific paperwork that needed to be filled out by the primary doctor.
> 
> Read your policy. My husband is in the high risk group, but our insurance wouldn't cover his underlying heart issue because I bought the insurance later than 14 days after booking the cruise. Preexisting is only covered on my policy if I bought the policy in the first 14 days of when I purchased the insurance. It wasn't a concern way back then, because he just needs to take medication and it isn't a life threatening illness. It's only an issue now because he's over 60 and the CDC is recommending that anyone over 60 or with heart issues to not cruise.



I've read the policy and I purchased it within 2 days of booking the cruise, so pre-existing is included. What I can't find is the specifics about what they need from a Dr's note. I find it wild that some of the things covered for cancellation are if you file for divorce, or need to attend the birth of a family member's baby, among other things that I never would have expected to be covered. I would think that when a Dr straight up tells my daughter and I not to go because we would be more easily infected that would be worth something. Instead, it just puts me in a tougher spot until I can obtain the magical not that they require.


----------



## ramwitz

MomOTwins said:


> I guess I just don't understand why everyone thinks Disney is being unfair?  We all signed the same contracts, and I knew full when I booked my cruise that we were rolling the dice that we would lose our vacation and our money if we had to cancel for a non-insurable reason.  I've had vacations disrupted by a last minute work emergency--should Disney give my money back even though it is out of their control, just like this virus is?
> 
> Don't forget that cancel for any reason insurance that you _pay_ for through Disney only gives you 75% of your cruise fare as rebooking credit, with one year to rebook, so the new policy is actually much more generous than insurance that people on these boards glady pay hundreds of dollars for.


 
I guess it never crossed my mind as I was signing those contracts after paying an exorbitant amount of money for a dream vacation that I could potentially be held prisoner in a tiny state room with no control over anything including when or what I eat and then follow that up with a quarantine at an army base with no way to get back to my life all because one person on a ship packed with thousands gets sick. My bad! This has definitely turned me off cruising for good!


----------



## tidefan

smmco said:


> DCL could give two years, but the cruises in two years are still going to be more expensive than this year.


My personal thought, and this is just my thought (no factual basis), is that DCL doesn't want to push out to 2022 due to the Wish sailings that will start early that year.  Those will be high $$ sailings for DCL and my guess is that they want to protect that.  

Of course, if that was the case, then they could just exclude that ship...


----------



## ramwitz

oceanbec said:


> I've read the policy and I purchased it within 2 days of booking the cruise, so pre-existing is included. What I can't find is the specifics about what they need from a Dr's note. I find it wild that some of the things covered for cancellation are if you file for divorce, or need to attend the birth of a family member's baby, among other things that I never would have expected to be covered. I would think that when a Dr straight up tells my daughter and I not to go because we would be more easily infected that would be worth something. Instead, it just puts me in a tougher spot until I can obtain the magical not that they require.



Did you check the exclusions on your policy to see if epidemic is listed? If it is not one of the exclusions, maybe go see your daughter’s primary care physician that has her history of medical records and see if they can help you. They might have some experience in what is needed if they had to do it in the past for someone else.


----------



## BlueHippo

MomOTwins said:


> I guess I just don't understand why everyone thinks Disney is being unfair?  We all signed the same contracts, and I knew full when I booked my cruise that we were rolling the dice that we would lose our vacation and our money if we had to cancel for a non-insurable reason.  I've had
> 
> 
> ramwitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it never crossed my mind as I was signing those contracts after paying an exorbitant amount of money for a dream vacation that I could potentially be held prisoner in a tiny state room with no control over anything including when or what I eat and then follow that up with a quarantine at an army base with no way to get back to my life all because one person on a ship packed with thousands gets sick. My bad! This has definitely turned me off cruising for good!
> 
> 
> 
> Or, that the CDC and State Department would advise you not to go on the cruise but the cruise would still sail and my choice would be to go against that advice, or lose a bunch of money.  I agree...this was our second Disney Cruise and while we liked our first one the cost seems to be too high and risk too great to do this again.
Click to expand...


----------



## ChrissyLou

I understand being concerned about travel plans and losing thousands of hard-earned dollars (and/or the inconvenience of possibly facing a two week quarantine), but I do hope people's primary concern is the possibility of contracting the virus while traveling (they might think, "i'm healthy, young, I'm not in a vulnerable class, fear isn't going to stop me from enjoying my long planned spring break") and then returning home and possibly unwittingly passing that to someone who might be.    

Don't get me wrong, I would be sick to lose thousands of dollars too, but honestly there are more important things at stake than money.  I have immediate family in this situation who so far are trying very patiently to see how things play out before making a definitive decision on whether to proceed with their plans or not, (of course I think they should cancel).  I for one will offer my future travel to those in the industry that have responded to this with liberal cancellation policies as it makes it easier for their customers to make the right call to cancel or postpone their planned trips and stay home, not only for their sake, but more importantly for others.  

IMO the government mismanaged this from the start and although messages are still contradictory it is encouraging that we've at least moved away from calling it a hoax that will magically disappear to a situation that is being afforded more seriousness.  It is still a very fluid situation: the numbers of those infected and the deaths attributed to it change daily, as do precautions and cancellations in the business and education fields, sporting and entertainment worlds, Italy is now in lockdown (the country, not just a region), this is all unprecedented in my lifetime so the message from medical experts (and basic common sense) seems clear to me, large groups in confined spaces (which basically means travel of any kind) during an escalating pandemic is discouraged and non-essential travel (or entertainment) should be cancelled or postponed when possible.  

And, of course, most of us don't have a choice but to continue going about our daily lives and heading to work, school, the gas station, grocery store...we can be infected and/or carry to others these ways as well, but those are necessities of life, traveling right now for pleasure doesn't fall in the same category.  (And since this is a travel board that is primarily what I'm commenting on).


----------



## cruisehopeful

oceanbec said:


> I would think that when a Dr straight up tells my daughter and I not to go because we would be more easily infected that would be worth something


I think your issue is more with the doctor than the insurance company. Why wouldn't your doctor write a note? Either she doesn't believe that the condition warrants cancellation or maybe she isn't fully credentialed? Either way, there are tons of other doctors. I'd just go to another and ask them if your daughter is unable to cruise do to a medical reason. Fear of unknown is not a medical reason. If the doctor says your daughter cannot cruise due to a medical reason, cancel and file a claim. You'll get the paperwork that the doctor needs to fill out. You need copies of receipts, etc. It's not an easy thing. It takes a couple months to get your money back, but you will get your money back.


----------



## lanejudy

cruisehopeful said:


> I don't know why this doctor couldn't write a note unless it is because it isn't your daughter's regular doctor (?). There's also the issue of "shouldn't" go on vacation vs. "dangerous" to go on vacation.


Probably because the doctor couldn't honestly say the child is sick.  Most insurances require the individual to be "unable to travel due to illness" for the coverage to kick-in.  That could require more than a simple doctor's note - such as medical records proving the illness.  It's unfortunate, but simply advising "it wouldn't be smart to travel due to potential risk"  isn't usually adequate reason for insurance to cover a cancellation.  Unless it's a CFAR policy, most of which only pay-out around 75% rather than full reimbursement.



oceanbec said:


> so pre-existing is included.


Coverage for pre-existing conditions doesn't usually translate to you can cancel because of a higher risk of potential illness.  PEC coverage usually means if there is a specific illness-related reason to cancel (or have medical expenses coverage), it won't be denied because of a condition that existed prior to travel.  If your daughter is ill right now, that would kick-in for cancellation coverage and if her illness is related to her PEC the waiver would kick-in to assure you could cancel.  Other than cancel-for-any-reason coverage, I don't think there is coverage for "potential illness."


----------



## Ralph&Pam

smmco said:


> I'm sure there are dates that are less then what you paid. It's your choice to move the cruise and it was your choice not to buy insurance.


But, most of the standard travel insurance policies include an epidemic exception, so even those who have insurance may be denied reimbursement. I know Allianz has such an exception in their policies and has indicated that coronavirus qualifies as a known event as of January 22, 2020 and as an epidemic as of February 3, 2020: https://www.allianztravelinsurance.com/coverage-alerts/2019-novel-coronavirus.htm.


----------



## smmco

wombat_5606 said:


> I don't even have a cruise booked on Disney. I have one that is PIF on another cruise line.
> 
> I just would hope that you could be a little more compassionate with your replies to posts on this thread. Everyone is not in your situation, financially, age, health or calendar-wise.


I have a cruise booked and I am in the same situation. My age, finances, health aren’t something I care to disclose.
I just prefer to stay positive, hope for the best. Plan for the worst and focus on solutions  should my vacation blow up. Bashing DCL s  refund policy isn’t going to help I  have no control over that. I can only control how I handle the situation. 
Vacations are a luxury not a necessity whatever happens I’ll deal with it cut my losses and move on.


----------



## monkeydawn

smmco said:


> Bashing DCL s  refund policy isn’t going to help



I try to stay solution oriented but sometimes I just need to whinge on for a bit, you know?  I think many are coming to these boards hoping for solutions but also a fair amount are coming here for commiseration.  Given the unprecedented and pretty sucky situation I think that's fair.


----------



## wombat_5606

smmco said:


> I have a cruise booked and I am in the same situation. My age, finances, health aren’t something I care to disclose.
> I just prefer to stay positive, hope for the best. Plan for the worst and focus on solutions  should my vacation blow up. Bashing DCL s  refund policy isn’t going to help I  have no control over that. I can only control how I handle the situation.
> Vacations are a luxury not a necessity whatever happens I’ll deal with it cut my losses and move on.



I believe that you have that attitude because you don't have any of these situations that cause you any angst.

They want some more accommodations, especially in light of the fact, that Disney and others in the travel industry will probably get some government concessions if this virus persists, while the cruisers will not.

This forum is here for people to complain, vent, and rant. This is super stressful for a lot of families where they have tens of thousands of dollars tied up in this vacation. Some people have saved years to do this trip and Disney is giving them exactly one year to come up with thousands more! If you can't understand that, then you don't have a compassionate bone in your body.

If you can't understand why people want to come on here and post whatever negative thing they want about Disney, then maybe rethink posting comments that are made to make people feel worse than they already do.


----------



## Trera

MomOTwins said:


> I guess I just don't understand why everyone thinks Disney is being unfair?  We all signed the same contracts, and I knew full when I booked my cruise that we were rolling the dice that we would lose our vacation and our money if we had to cancel for a non-insurable reason.  I've had vacations disrupted by a last minute work emergency--should Disney give my money back even though it is out of their control, just like this virus is?
> 
> Don't forget that cancel for any reason insurance that you _pay_ for through Disney only gives you 75% of your cruise fare as rebooking credit, with one year to rebook, so the new policy is actually much more generous than insurance that people on these boards glady pay hundreds of dollars for.


That is the reason you shouldn’t get the insurance through DCL


----------



## smmco

wombat_5606 said:


> I believe that you have that attitude because you don't have any of these situations that cause you any angst.
> 
> They want some more accommodations, especially in light of the fact, that Disney and others in the travel industry will probably get some government concessions if this virus persists, while the cruisers will not.
> 
> This forum is here for people to complain, vent, and rant. This is super stressful for a lot of families where they have tens of thousands of dollars tied up in this vacation. Some people have saved years to do this trip and Disney is giving them exactly one year to come up with thousands more! If you can't understand that, then you don't have a compassionate bone in your body.
> 
> If you can't understand why people want to come on here and post whatever negative thing they want about Disney, then maybe rethink posting comments that are made to make people feel worse than they already do.


Actually it does cause me a lot of stress. I have thousand invested in this trip also. That’s why I’m on this thread. You on the other hand have no skin in the game. I have just as much right to try to be positive about the whole things as others do to be miserable. 
I will be thrilled if Disney gives me the piece of mind with a travel voucher or extends the PIF date.  At this point nothing is being offered for my cruise. If I have to I’ll fork over the money for the cancel for any reason insurance I will.


----------



## smmco

Trera said:


> That is the reason you shouldn’t get the insurance through DCL


I think all cancel for any reason policy“s are 75%. I don’t think DCls coverage is as good as others, but it’s currently the cheapest. What company do you suggest.


----------



## Trera

smmco said:


> I think all cancel for any reason policy“s are 75%. I don’t think DCls coverage is as good as others, but it’s currently the cheapest. What company do you suggest.


I suggest a company that would refund your money and not force you to rebook.

Especially if future dates don’t work or there is not an equivalent cruise that can be booked in the rebooking window at a similar price point.


----------



## smmco

Trera said:


> I suggest a company that would refund your money and not force you to rebook.
> 
> Especially if future dates don’t work or there is not an equivalent cruise that can be booked in the rebooking window at a similar price point.


I would use the money to book the same cruise next year. We have not done a Baltic cruise yet. I think I would be fine with DCLs. insurance. The other policies Ive looked at are priced much higher. Ovbviously insurance company’s are taking advantage of the situation,


----------



## wombat_5606

smmco said:


> Actually it does cause me a lot of stress. I have thousand invested in this trip also. That’s why I’m on this thread. You on the other hand have no skin in the game. I have just as much right to try to be positive about the whole things as others do to be miserable.
> I will be thrilled if Disney gives me the piece of mind with a travel voucher or extends the PIF date.  At this point nothing is being offered for my cruise. If I have to I’ll fork over the money for the cancel for any reason insurance I will.



I have skin in the game because I'm a fellow cruiser and some of my friends are/may be impacted by the decisions Disney is making.

If you'd only posted this instead of some others, you and I wouldn't be here right now.


----------



## Lesley Wake

I haven't been able to go over this whole thread, especially since I was incommunicado for a week while on the Fantasy. I did 2/29-3/7 and can give some recent info. 

First - passport checks. Last year I visited Shanghai, Hong Kong, and Japan, so my passport had recent stamps from those places. The check-in agent did go thru every page and noticed those, so stepped aside to make a phone call and ensure everything was ok. I wasn't worried since I visited 4 months prior, well before the virus started, but it was interesting to note. So if you have been to a virus hotspot recently, be aware they are doing in-depth checks of the passports. I was seated at a table with a couple from Japan, however they had been living in the US for several months, so after verifying that, they were allowed to board. If they had come direct from Japan, they wouldn't have been allowed on. 

Second - the ship itself. I never felt like I was in a cleaner environment than on the ship. As usual, they were diligent and ensured people washed hands/used disinfectant wipes before eating. I noticed more crew members by the drink and ice cream stations making sure to keep them clean. And it was rare to walk down a hallway and not eventually run into a crew member cleaning down handrails. I felt completely safe (much more so than the plane flight away from Orlando last night, but that's another issue altogether). We are doing another Disney cruise in May (Alaska) and have no plans to cancel or change it.


----------



## LeiaOfAlderaan

I personally would be thrilled if DCL would at least extend the rebook period for everyone to 15 months out, as they are doing for those with Europe itineraries. I don’t really understand why they chose to make the distinction. (Yes, I know that allows those with early summer plans to move to later summer, but why not allow those with early spring plans to move to later spring or even summer?)

It seems like other lines are allowing people to rebook through end of April 2021 at the bare minimum.


----------



## smmco

wombat_5606 said:


> I have skin in the game because I'm a fellow cruiser and some of my friends are/may be impacted by the decisions Disney is making.
> 
> If you'd only posted this instead of some others, you and I wouldn't be here right now.


I’m not sure what you mean by that. I’ve been on this thread since the beginning and Ive mentioned my upcoming cruise many many times. I’ve been dealing with the stress for a while. I was over joyed when DCl came out with their new policy I’m just hoping it extends to me in the future.


----------



## Coffee66

LeiaOfAlderaan said:


> I personally would be thrilled if DCL would at least extend the rebook period for everyone to 15 months out, as they are doing for those with Europe itineraries. I don’t really understand why they chose to make the distinction. (Yes, I know that allows those with early summer plans to move to later summer, but why not allow those with early spring plans to move to later spring or even summer?)
> 
> It seems like other lines are allowing people to rebook through end of April 2021 at the bare minimum.


15 months is not enough. It should be full refund and no ? Asked. Cruise lines are not acting in good faith. These times are so different and they need to do the right thing. Dock the boats if necessary.


----------



## wombat_5606

smmco said:


> I’m not sure what you mean by that. I’ve been on this thread since the beginning and I’ve made Ive mentioned my upcoming cruise many many times. I’ve been dealing with the stress for a while. I was over joyed when DCl came out with their new policy I’m just hoping it extends to me in the future.



I'm just pointing to your posts just prior to my first reply to you and your subsequent responses to me. Sorry, but I'm not looking through 1400 posts.

Hope everything works out for your cruise.

Meanwhile, I'm going to be here, reading and learning and putting my 2 cents in when I feel like it.


----------



## Numtini

We booked with a placeholder. The cruise we want to switch to would be within our placeholder time limit (by all of 4 days). Can anyone confirm that you can or can't get the placeholder benefits?


----------



## AquaDame

Sad I'm having to say this again but please PLAY NICE. You don't know what's going on in someone else's life and while we are all certainly able to have and share our opinion directing mean spirited comments directly at someone else - or their choices - is generally a bad idea.


----------



## slg

We are all stressed and anxious and probably not coming across the way we mean to.  This is a scary time.


----------



## qbnole

is costco picking up the phones now? havent been able to get ahold of anyone


----------



## smmco

Numtini said:


> We booked with a placeholder. The cruise we want to switch to would be within our placeholder time limit (by all of 4 days). Can anyone confirm that you can or can't get the placeholder benefits?


I would think so.  Normally I would say call and ask, but unless you have at least 6 hours to listen to Disney music on a loop that’s probably not an option.


----------



## knewton64

And then there’s me . I’ve switched DCL cruises just to get away from someone who 1) has an underlying health issue and who is bullheaded enough to go on a cruise before mine to 2) Italy 

I apologize to all for my prior behavior these last 4 days but by Gosh , I feel so relieved to get away from that kind of irresponsibility/ selfish behavior and onto more of a welcoming cruise group .

and to all , hope you all find your happiness as I have now found mine .


----------



## Elsa75

Lesley Wake said:


> I haven't been able to go over this whole thread, especially since I was incommunicado for a week while on the Fantasy. I did 2/29-3/7 and can give some recent info.
> 
> First - passport checks. Last year I visited Shanghai, Hong Kong, and Japan, so my passport had recent stamps from those places. The check-in agent did go thru every page and noticed those, so stepped aside to make a phone call and ensure everything was ok. I wasn't worried since I visited 4 months prior, well before the virus started, but it was interesting to note. So if you have been to a virus hotspot recently, be aware they are doing in-depth checks of the passports. I was seated at a table with a couple from Japan, however they had been living in the US for several months, so after verifying that, they were allowed to board. If they had come direct from Japan, they wouldn't have been allowed on.
> 
> Second - the ship itself. I never felt like I was in a cleaner environment than on the ship. As usual, they were diligent and ensured people washed hands/used disinfectant wipes before eating. I noticed more crew members by the drink and ice cream stations making sure to keep them clean. And it was rare to walk down a hallway and not eventually run into a crew member cleaning down handrails. I felt completely safe (much more so than the plane flight away from Orlando last night, but that's another issue altogether). We are doing another Disney cruise in May (Alaska) and have no plans to cancel or change it.



Thanks for leaving a recent update! Unless there are strict travel bans we are still heading out on the Fantasy on Saturday. I have three older kids and this has always been such an important time for us/them. How did you find the cruise? Less busy than usual? The kids are worried it will be a ghost town. Again - I totally understand the concerns. However, this is not the first virus to circulate and it certainly wont be the last. I hope that the lessons here about prevention, tracking crew, not cross-contaminating ships with crew transfers, strict crew health checks, hand-washing etc will prevent this from happening again - but until then we are doing our best to practice common sense but not derail our lives!


----------



## smmco

knewton64 said:


> And then there’s me . I’ve switched DCL cruises just to get away from someone who 1) has an underlying health issue and who is bullheaded enough to go on a cruise before mine to 2) Italy
> 
> I apologize to all for my prior behavior these last 4 days but by Gosh , I feel so relieved to get away from that kind of irresponsibility/ selfish behavior and onto more of a welcoming cruise group .
> 
> and to all , hope you all find your happiness as I have now found mine .


How do know there won’t be people with underlying conditions on your new cruise? Not everyone on the cruise in is your facebook group.


----------



## knewton64

smmco said:


> How do know there won’t be people with underlying conditions on your new cruise? Not everyone on the cruise in is your facebook group.



Have a nice day and good luck 2 all


----------



## smmco

knewton64 said:


> Have a nice day and good luck 2 all


Thanks. I was just curious after all.


----------



## FigmentSpark

Elsa75 said:


> Thanks for leaving a recent update! Unless there are strict travel bans we are still heading out on the Fantasy on Saturday. I have three older kids and this has always been such an important time for us/them. How did you find the cruise? Less busy than usual? The kids are worried it will be a ghost town. Again - I totally understand the concerns. However, this is not the first virus to circulate and it certainly wont be the last. I hope that the lessons here about prevention, tracking crew, not cross-contaminating ships with crew transfers, strict crew health checks, hand-washing etc will prevent this from happening again - but until then we are doing our best to practice common sense but not derail our lives!


Ouch, that means the kids' clubs might not be the place to make friends that it has been in other years. 

That cruise may well have a lot of vacancy.  I just changed to a 10:30 PAT this morning and both royal rooms were available as of this afternoon.


----------



## knewton64

smmco said:


> Thanks. I was just curious after all.




Crazy or not , that was my issue -
Now resolved -

I took the high road .

Me happy now


----------



## smmco

knewton64 said:


> Crazy or not , that was my issue -
> Now resolved -
> 
> I took the high road .
> 
> Me happy now


That’s what counts.


----------



## Alex Ash

I’m sorry if this has been asked as I haven’t been able to read all the posts.
Has anyone been able to transfer their cruise credit to another booking for other people? 

we are thinking of cancelling our May 2020 cruise and I’m not sure we can go another time during the 12 month window. My in laws are booked on a cruise feb 2021. Can we transfer the credit toward their cruise? I’m guessing no, but thought I’d check if any one has tried before I wait on hold.


----------



## LeiaOfAlderaan

Alex Ash said:


> we are thinking of cancelling our May 2020 cruise and I’m not sure we can go another time during the 12 month window. My in laws are booked on a cruise feb 2021. Can we transfer the credit toward their cruise? I’m guessing no, but thought I’d check if any one has tried before I wait on hold.



I heard you can’t even use the cruise credit towards an already-booked cruise for yourself, you have to make a new booking (would love to find out I’m wrong) so it seems unlikely you could transfer it. But I’m just guessing based on what I’ve heard.


----------



## smmco

Alex Ash said:


> I’m sorry if this has been asked as I haven’t been able to read all the posts.
> Has anyone been able to transfer their cruise credit to another booking for other people?
> 
> we are thinking of cancelling our May 2020 cruise and I’m not sure we can go another time during the 12 month window. My in laws are booked on a cruise feb 2021. Can we transfer the credit toward their cruise? I’m guessing no, but thought I’d check if any one has tried before I wait on hold.


I can’t answer your question, but I was able to get through to DCl in 10 minutes by pushing the I want to book a new cruise option. She was able to answer my question about booking a new GT rate. She did say supervisors are the only ones that can move money around and the wait time for a supervisor is over an hour. She suggested calling back later this week if I decide to through with it. 
Just an FYI for anyone that has questions.

My question was if GT rates fall under the cancel up to 24 hours before and she said yes. This would eliminate the need for cancel for any reason insurance.


----------



## Prock

smmco said:


> That’s what counts.


I wouldn’t call it the high road...
Their imuno compromised friend is going on an Italian cruise over the summer and the poster was hysterically worried about going on a cruise with their friend in early 2021.  They were clearly more worried about how this would impact their ‘21 cruise and not about how their friend’s health could be impacted.    
The poster also refused to listen to the logic of any reply to them.


----------



## AquaDame

Prock said:


> I wouldn’t call it the high road...
> Their imuno compromised friend is going on an Italian cruise over the summer and the poster was hysterically worried about going on a cruise with their friend in early 2021.  They were clearly more worried about how this would impact their ‘21 cruise and not about how their friend’s health could be impacted.
> The poster also refused to listen to the logic of any reply to them.



Let's not pile on them at any rate... I don't really want this thread to derail or tempers to flare back up please!


----------



## Gentry2004

ramwitz said:


> I guess it never crossed my mind as I was signing those contracts after paying an exorbitant amount of money for a dream vacation that *I could potentially be held prisoner in a tiny state room with no control over anything including when or what I eat and then follow that up with a quarantine at an army base with no way to get back to my life all because one person on a ship packed with thousands gets sick. *My bad! This has definitely turned me off cruising for good!



This exactly! Take away the quarantine risk and I’m good! This is is very likely our last cruise as well. Even if I softened to cruising again, my DH will not.


----------



## Coffee66

Gentry2004 said:


> This exactly! Take away the quarantine risk and I’m good! This is is very likely our last cruise as well. Even if I softened to cruising again, my DH will not.


Well said. Your post hit it out of the park


----------



## _auroraborealis_

The problem with 12 month rebooking is that everyone who booked 2020 on opening day will now be booking well after for 2021, and we know what that does to pricing.

If DCL at least offered concession to opening day 2021 for anyone rebooking now, it would be a plus.


----------



## coloradocutie

smmco said:


> I can’t answer your question, but I was able to get through to DCl in 10 minutes by pushing the I want to book a new cruise option. She was able to answer my question about booking a new GT rate. She did say supervisors are the only ones that can move money around and the wait time for a supervisor is over an hour. She suggested calling back later this week if I decide to through with it.
> Just an FYI for anyone that has questions.
> 
> My question was if GT rates fall under the cancel up to 24 hours before and she said yes. This would eliminate the need for cancel for any reason insurance.


In talking with DCL this morning- once you either pay for a GT rate or choose to rebook a previously booked cruise eligible to be moved you are already in the penalty period. You can change the cruise up until 24 hours of embarkation but Disney has the money and will not refund it- they will just move it as a credit. I thought that was helpful to know in thinking through options.


----------



## Coffee66

_auroraborealis_ said:


> The problem with 12 month rebooking is that everyone who booked 2020 on opening day will now be booking well after for 2021, and we know what that does to pricing.
> 
> If DCL at least offered concession to opening day 2021 for anyone rebooking now, it would be a plus.


It will be interesting to see how this plays out.


----------



## smmco

coloradocutie said:


> In talking with DCL this morning- once you either pay for a GT rate or choose to rebook a previously booked cruise eligible to be moved you are already in the penalty period. You can change the cruise up until 24 hours of embarkation but Disney has the money and will not refund it- they will just move it as a credit. I thought that was helpful to know in thinking through options.


Thanks I’m aware it’s not a refund, but the option to move the funds  to next years cruise is fine with me. I’m grateful DCl has extended this offer.  Hopefully all goes well and we‘ll be sailing this year. 

This will be our 25th DCL cruise. We love cruising and were not about to let that be ruined by a little virus.


----------



## mmmears

coloradocutie said:


> In talking with DCL this morning- once you either pay for a GT rate or choose to rebook a previously booked cruise eligible to be moved you are already in the penalty period. You can change the cruise up until 24 hours of embarkation but Disney has the money and will not refund it- they will just move it as a credit. I thought that was helpful to know in thinking through options.



So if I cancel now I can get my money back, but once my cruise date moves into the "you can move it" category I won't be able to get the deposit back if I decide to cancel before PIF?  If so that makes my decision so much easier.   I'll just cancel.


----------



## knewton64

Prock said:


> I wouldn’t call it the high road...
> Their imuno compromised friend is going on an Italian cruise over the summer and the poster was hysterically worried about going on a cruise with their friend in early 2021.  They were clearly more worried about how this would impact their ‘21 cruise and not about how their friend’s health could be impacted.
> The poster also refused to listen to the logic of any reply to them.



Have a nice day 
And good luck in your choices -

I’ve found my happiness now that I’ve changed my cruise date .

It’s to each their own -  
I’m being respectful of her. 

Again , good luck with your choices .

Now if you don’t mind , “Liberee delivee


----------



## smmco

mmmears said:


> So if I cancel now I can get my money back, but once my cruise date moves into the "you can move it" category I won't be able to get the deposit back if I decide to cancel before PIF?  If so that makes my decision so much easier.   I'll just cancel.


You can still cancel and get a full refund if you’re  before PIF. We’re talking about GT rates that are non refundable even if booked before PIF.


----------



## coloradocutie

mmmears said:


> So if I cancel now I can get my money back, but once my cruise date moves into the "you can move it" category I won't be able to get the deposit back if I decide to cancel before PIF?  If so that makes my decision so much easier.   I'll just cancel.


That was what DCL said today. Yes. If we delay our PIF past the original PIF, we are still in the cancellation penalty period for the full amount. She kept me on hold while she verified with supervisors.  You can cancel before the original PIF and get a refund but if you delay the PIF, the full amount is Disney's but you could move it.


----------



## Gentry2004

mmmears said:


> So if I cancel now I can get my money back, but once my cruise date moves into the "you can move it" category I won't be able to get the deposit back if I decide to cancel before PIF?  If so that makes my decision so much easier.   I'll just cancel.



Anyone who can just have their money back, I 100% recommend they do that vs rebooking.


----------



## mmmears

coloradocutie said:


> That was what DCL said today. Yes. If we delay our PIF past the original PIF, we are still in the cancellation penalty period for the full amount. She kept me on hold while she verified with supervisors.  You can cancel before the original PIF and get a refund but if you delay the PIF, the full amount is Disney's but you could move it.



Thank you for clarifying.  Guess they are making it an easy decision for me, although I was holding out hope that we might be able to travel.  There's no chance I want to reschedule with no cancellation options at this point.


----------



## coloradocutie

If you have a booking that was an on board booking- you can transfer the funds to another cruise and maintain the OBB benefits even if after the original 24 months.


----------



## coloradocutie

mmmears said:


> Thank you for clarifying.  Guess they are making it an easy decision for me, although I was holding out hope that we might be able to travel.  There's no chance I want to reschedule with no cancellation options at this point.


You got it. No refunds if cancelling past PIF. Just allowing transferring of funds.


----------



## Lesley Wake

Elsa75 said:


> Thanks for leaving a recent update! Unless there are strict travel bans we are still heading out on the Fantasy on Saturday. I have three older kids and this has always been such an important time for us/them. How did you find the cruise? Less busy than usual? The kids are worried it will be a ghost town. Again - I totally understand the concerns. However, this is not the first virus to circulate and it certainly wont be the last. I hope that the lessons here about prevention, tracking crew, not cross-contaminating ships with crew transfers, strict crew health checks, hand-washing etc will prevent this from happening again - but until then we are doing our best to practice common sense but not derail our lives!


It was my second Disney cruise but first time on the Dream class ship. So more people than my previous Wonder experience, but not a full ship. Still plenty of people, but also meant that there weren't insane character lines and I was always able to find a table to eat at in Cabanas/Castaway Cay. And the kids clubs always looked hopping! 

No anxiety either from people on board. It was more proactive but not alarmist! 

Have fun!


----------



## canadiandisneylover

We were booked for 4 night Dream this Monday. I called DCL at 11:30 am and was on hold for 30 min. I then spoke to a rep who was the rudest Disney employee I have ever encountered ( 10 WDW trips and 5 Disney cruises). When I told him that I needed to move my cruise, he became very abrupt and told me it would be a further 2 hour wait. I told him (politely) that I was disappointed as customers were told to call if they needed to make a change but there didn’t seem enough people or hours to handle the calls. He then told me that if I just did the cruise, I wouldn’t have to stay on hold (paraphrasing). I told him I didn’t have a choice due to my profession. At this point, I was thinking that I was now done with Disney, after 20 years and more money than I could contemplate. I thought I’m going to redeem my money (20k) with a rescheduled cruise and I’m never giving them another cent. I then waited another 2.5 hours (total 3 hours) and then spoke to the kindest, professional rep who helped me rebook to a March 2021cruise. In the end, I owe $80. I need a break from Disney after this. Our family will do the 2021 cruise but I don’t think we will be the crazy Disney lovers that we once were. I will need a new disboard name!


----------



## sfmama94

Question-- if we cancel, get credit and then rebook, do you think we would be able to cancel/rebook the rebooked cruise if this mess is still going on and I'm uncomfortable? Our cruise is in a few weeks and looking to book a September 2020 cruise, but there just is no guarantee that this will be resolved! 

Also, if we get cancel now and get credit, and then they decide to move to straight refunds (because they have to cancel the whole cruise for instance), do you think we would still get the refund or are we stuck with the rebook?


----------



## LovesBelle

qbnole said:


> is costco picking up the phones now? havent been able to get ahold of anyone


Nope. I have called 4 days in a row now. Held for hours, joined the virtual queue, etc—nada. Trying again tomorrow....


----------



## ChrissyLou

I find people's reactions and responses a little startling...not only on Disboards, but in the general public and of course the news media. It seems like there is a fair amount of reckless disregard for common sense and science, other people, and in some cases its being replaced by arrogance and stupidity (my opinion).  

I don't consider myself an alarmist in any sense of the word.  My family continues to go to their respective jobs, schools, although that might be short lived as our local college is now shutdown, I'm guessing the K-12 schools aren't far behind as the county I live in has just confirmed its first case of the virus.  I went out with friends both nights last weekend, shopping on Sunday, so we are doing things, but the last place I want to be right now (or in the coming weeks) is confined on a bus, train, plane or boat or at a theme park (or similar).

Currently, our family is staying away from visiting our in-laws (or anyone else) who are elderly and have underlying health issues because we don't want to potentially expose them to this, in case we happen to be carrying it.  I have no reason to believe we are, it just seems prudent to err on the side of caution, for their sake, not mine!  The current state of affairs is not going to last forever, but I really wish people were showing a greater concern for others health and the concerted efforts to try to lessen the risk of transmission and the additional impacts, which is really all anyone can do.  I guess there will always be those people (unless there ends up being a mass self quarantine) who simply won't be inconvenienced and won't rethink their choices because THEY are healthy so they're going to go on their planned vacation regardless of the risk it poses to others.


----------



## mmmears

coloradocutie said:


> You got it. No refunds if cancelling past PIF. Just allowing transferring of funds.



I was hoping that if they were moving the PIF date they would move the cancellation policy with it.


----------



## Numtini

ChrissyLou said:


> It seems like there is a fair amount of reckless disregard for common sense and science, other people, and in some cases its being replaced by arrogance and stupidity (my opinion).



And anger. There is a consistent tone of rage.


----------



## smmco

coloradocutie said:


> That was what DCL said today. Yes. If we delay our PIF past the original PIF, we are still in the cancellation penalty period for the full amount. She kept me on hold while she verified with supervisors.  You can cancel before the original PIF and get a refund but if you delay the PIF, the full amount is Disney's but you could move it.


I'm just curious if you haven't paid for your cruise how can they keep your funds other than the deposit?


----------



## smmco

canadiandisneylover said:


> We were booked for 4 night Dream this Monday. I called DCL at 11:30 am and was on hold for 30 min. I then spoke to a rep who was the rudest Disney employee I have ever encountered ( 10 WDW trips and 5 Disney cruises). When I told him that I needed to move my cruise, he became very abrupt and told me it would be a further 2 hour wait. I told him (politely) that I was disappointed as customers were told to call if they needed to make a change but there didn’t seem enough people or hours to handle the calls. He then told me that if I just did the cruise, I wouldn’t have to stay on hold (paraphrasing). I told him I didn’t have a choice due to my profession. At this point, I was thinking that I was now done with Disney, after 20 years and more money than I could contemplate. I thought I’m going to redeem my money (20k) with a rescheduled cruise and I’m never giving them another cent. I then waited another 2.5 hours (total 3 hours) and then spoke to the kindest, professional rep who helped me rebook to a March 2021cruise. In the end, I owe $80. I need a break from Disney after this. Our family will do the 2021 cruise but I don’t think we will be the crazy Disney lovers that we once were. I will need a new disboard name!


Well, you've only had that name for two days. LOL. I'm glad it worked out for you. Yeah I was told the hold time to move funds was a long one. I would just cancel and rebook the GT rate, but I paid with like 4 different credit cards so it's easier to move the funds. I got some time I don't see prices going up this Summer.


----------



## smmco

sfmama94 said:


> Question-- if we cancel, get credit and then rebook, do you think we would be able to cancel/rebook the rebooked cruise if this mess is still going on and I'm uncomfortable? Our cruise is in a few weeks and looking to book a September 2020 cruise, but there just is no guarantee that this will be resolved!
> 
> Also, if we get cancel now and get credit, and then they decide to move to straight refunds (because they have to cancel the whole cruise for instance), do you think we would still get the refund or are we stuck with the rebook?


I've read you can rebook the cruise multiple times as long as it's within the 12 months.


----------



## canadiandisneylover

smmco said:


> Well, you've only had that name for two days. LOL. I'm glad it worked out for you. Yeah I was told the hold time to move funds was a long one. I would just cancel and rebook the GT rate, but I paid with like 4 different credit cards so it's easier to move the funds. I got some time I don't see prices going up this Summer.


----------



## smmco

canadiandisneylover said:


> Yes. I’m not a one year veteran like you! Sorry. Just sharing my experiences during this unique time in an effort to help others.


It's appreciated. I was just teasing you about the name change. I don't think you can change it. You have to make a whole new account. It would be nice if we could change it because I don't really like mine.


----------



## gotomu212

ChrissyLou said:


> I find people's reactions and responses a little startling...not only on Disboards, but in the general public and of course the news media. It seems like there is a fair amount of reckless disregard for common sense and science, other people, and in some cases its being replaced by arrogance and stupidity (my opinion).
> 
> I don't consider myself an alarmist in any sense of the word.  My family continues to go to their respective jobs, schools, although that might be short lived as our local college is now shutdown, I'm guessing the K-12 schools aren't far behind as the county I live in has just confirmed its first case of the virus.  I went out with friends both nights last weekend, shopping on Sunday, so we are doing things, but the last place I want to be right now (or in the coming weeks) is confined on a bus, train, plane or boat or at a theme park (or similar).
> 
> Currently, our family is staying away from visiting our in-laws (or anyone else) who are elderly and have underlying health issues because we don't want to potentially expose them to this, in case we happen to be carrying it.  I have no reason to believe we are, it just seems prudent to err on the side of caution, for their sake, not mine!  The current state of affairs is not going to last forever, but I really wish people were showing a greater concern for others health and the concerted efforts to try to lessen the risk of transmission and the additional impacts, which is really all anyone can do.  I guess there will always be those people (unless there ends up being a mass self quarantine) who simply won't be inconvenienced and won't rethink their choices because THEY are healthy so they're going to go on their planned vacation regardless of the risk it poses to others.



I think there’s been dueling messages and a lot of downplaying of personal risk versus society risk as well as human nature‘s struggle to digest threats. Three weeks ago Italy just announced their first community case, today they have over 10,000 cases and their northern hospitals are reporting such shortage and overcrowding that they are having to make real decisions to remove people from ventilators in order to best triage supplies to those with the best chance.

I don’t say this to cause panic, but this is what health experts have been very worried about and anticipating. This is NOT the flu, during flu outbreaks patients are not in a hospital with an older parent being told we are sorry but your mom is 75 and we have 40 ventilators but 300 intensive patients so we are cannot take ordinary measures to stabilize a person that normally would have a good chance of recovery. 

I understand that the majority of us will make it through, however if Italy‘s model hits elsewhere people will be shocked at the limits of US hospitals and how many Americans have “underlying” but normally very manageable health conditions that put them at risk.


----------



## jlbf06

gotomu212 said:


> I think there’s been dueling messages and a lot of downplaying of personal risk versus society risk as well as human nature‘s struggle to digest threats. Three weeks ago Italy just announced their first community case, today they have over 10,000 cases and their northern hospitals are reporting such shortage and overcrowding that they are having to make real decisions to remove people from ventilators in order to best triage supplies to those with the best chance.
> 
> I don’t say this to cause panic, but this is what health experts have been very worried about and anticipating. This is NOT the flu, during flu outbreaks patients are not in a hospital with an older parent being told we are sorry but your mom is 75 and we have 40 ventilators but 300 intensive patients so we are cannot take ordinary measures to stabilize a person that normally would have a good chance of recovery.
> 
> I understand that the majority of us will make it through, however if Italy‘s model hits elsewhere people will be shocked at the limits of US hospitals and how many Americans have “underlying” but normally very manageable health conditions that put them at risk.



This. I think it’s hard to take in the utter chaos that this virus causes, because it seems to hit at speed like a tsunami. Hubei province is still under quarantine - they’ve only really delayed it, which is all we can do to ensure that we have beds, doctors, medical supplies etc. If you want to read about what’s happening in Italy, search for Dr Daniele Macchini. The more we delay, delay, delay the better chance of survival for everyone.


----------



## coloradocutie

jlbf06 said:


> This. I think it’s hard to take in the utter chaos that this virus causes, because it seems to hit at speed like a tsunami. Hubei province is still under quarantine - they’ve only really delayed it, which is all we can do to ensure that we have beds, doctors, medical supplies etc. If you want to read about what’s happening in Italy, search for Dr Daniele Macchini. The more we delay, delay, delay the better chance of survival for everyone.


That article by Danielle Macchini was posted on a medical forum which we read yesterday.  Helped us make the decision- travel is a luxury- not a necessity (even though we love the mouse!) Thank you for sharing.


----------



## justafigment27

So now the governors of two states, California & Hawaii, want to ban cruise ships from docking.

And there is a Nile river cruise in Egypt that’s being quarantined, the MS Asara. Apparently they are going to let people off the ship after they test negative two times in a row. 12 staff members tested positive ... but at least 21 Americans were infected on PREVIOUS cruises since late February/early March.

From the Associated Press article about Florida resident, Javier Parodi, who is aboard the vessel, “_Parodi and his family flew to Egypt when it  had the lowest rate in the region, joking they “would be better off over there than in the U.S_.”


----------



## Stevee1982

gotomu212 said:


> I think there’s been dueling messages and a lot of downplaying of personal risk versus society risk as well as human nature‘s struggle to digest threats. Three weeks ago Italy just announced their first community case, today they have over 10,000 cases and their northern hospitals are reporting such shortage and overcrowding that they are having to make real decisions to remove people from ventilators in order to best triage supplies to those with the best chance.
> 
> I don’t say this to cause panic, but this is what health experts have been very worried about and anticipating. This is NOT the flu, during flu outbreaks patients are not in a hospital with an older parent being told we are sorry but your mom is 75 and we have 40 ventilators but 300 intensive patients so we are cannot take ordinary measures to stabilize a person that normally would have a good chance of recovery.
> 
> I understand that the majority of us will make it through, however if Italy‘s model hits elsewhere people will be shocked at the limits of US hospitals and how many Americans have “underlying” but normally very manageable health conditions that put them at risk.



All of this is well said.


----------



## SBMCT01

News from my TA

"As of 10pm last night, Disney is allowing people to use the cruise funds on restricted fares-  you can’t cancel your current res and then rebook the same one…. But can use it towards a restricted fare on a different cruise"


----------



## wl1117

Does anyone happen to know if you can apply your credit to more than one new booking? I've seen people saying you cannot use it towards an existing booking, but we currently only have the one we will probably need to reschedule. Our choices in the next 12 months may come down to 2 shorter cruises b2b, instead of the current itinerary.


----------



## coloradocutie

SBMCT01 said:


> News from my TA
> 
> "As of 10pm last night, Disney is allowing people to use the cruise funds on restricted fares-  you can’t cancel your current res and then rebook the same one…. But can use it towards a restricted fare on a different cruise"




My PIF is coming up. We are going to transfer our cruise given all of the warnings. Are you saying if everything calms down and we decide it is safe to travel in 4 months and rebook the cruise Disney will not allow it? Or just not now-cancel and immediately rebook? Thanks.


----------



## slg

That is exactly what I was thinking of doing....does anyone know the answer to this?  I would think it is in their best interest to allow it.


----------



## DIS_MIKE

smmco said:


> I've read you can rebook the cruise multiple times as long as it's within the 12 months.


Is it really? Well that's good to know! I was thinking about rebooking my cruise for August. I hope things get better by then but in case they don't...as least I know I can change that cruise as well.

I am still sticking with my cruise in May at this point but it doesn't look like I'll be going at this time given how this thing just seems to get worse and worse by the day. The 24 hour cancellation window is really a huge plus!  I still want to fly into Miami though. I'm working on tweaking my flight dates but Delta.com sucks with their whole "change fees waived" disclaimer because even though my potential/new flight is cheaper and from a different airport, they still want to charge me almost $400 to make the change. So Now I get to call and wait for 4 hours to get this figured out. I'm on the callback list right now. If their website actually reflected what they actually said then things would go a lot smoother and they wouldn't get so many phone calls!


----------



## SBMCT01

coloradocutie said:


> My PIF is coming up. We are going to transfer our cruise given all of the warnings. Are you saying if everything calms down and we decide it is safe to travel in 4 months and rebook the cruise Disney will not allow it? Or just not now-cancel and immediately rebook? Thanks.


What I posted is more relevant for the folks who are PIF and needing to proceed with the trip or push out to within the 12-month window.  My understanding is if you are not PIF, you can just cancel and get your money back.


----------



## Prock

According to USA Today via an unnamed source, the cruise industry has proposed barring passengers over 70 from boarding a ship unless they have a note from a Dr.  They also are proposing banning anyone with a chronic illness.
Here is the article


----------



## smmco

coloradocutie said:


> My PIF is coming up. We are going to transfer our cruise given all of the warnings. Are you saying if everything calms down and we decide it is safe to travel in 4 months and rebook the cruise Disney will not allow it? Or just not now-cancel and immediately rebook? Thanks.


Yes you can move it out and then move it back to your original sail date. If it’s an obb I would recommend doing this vs cancelling.


----------



## Naeher

It is now officially a pandemic.


----------



## Pluto1008

wl1117 said:


> Does anyone happen to know if you can apply your credit to more than one new booking? I've seen people saying you cannot use it towards an existing booking, but we currently only have the one we will probably need to reschedule. Our choices in the next 12 months may come down to 2 shorter cruises b2b, instead of the current itinerary.


We just spoke with DCL a few minutes ago and asked this exact question. No, you cannot book multiple cruises with the credit. You can only apply it to one booking and the balance will be converted to an OBC. Anything leftover will be lost.


----------



## DIS_MIKE

"Bottom line, it's going to get worse...."-Dr. Fauci

https://nypost.com/2020/03/11/coron...worse-warns-white-house-expert-anthony-fauci/


----------



## AmishGuy91

Just re-booked my 3/16 Dream to the Magic in November.   Waited on hold for 75 minutes but fairly seemless process once I got a CSR.


----------



## Alex Ash

Pluto1008 said:


> We just spoke with DCL a few minutes ago and asked this exact question. No, you cannot book multiple cruises with the credit. You can only apply it to one booking and the balance will be converted to an OBC. Anything leftover will be lost.



So, if you don't spend the OBC amount while on the ship you lose the rest? In other words you don't want to score a GREAT deal unless you plan spend a couple thousand on board?


----------



## DIS_MIKE

Naeher said:


> It is now officially a pandemic.





Now it really begins...


----------



## Pluto1008

Alex Ash said:


> So, if you don't spend the OBC amount while on the ship you lose the rest? In other words you don't want to score a GREAT deal unless you plan spend a couple thousand on board?


Exactly


----------



## brentm77

DIS_MIKE said:


> Now it really begins...



All - be sure to read your insurance policies.  I have read multiple times on these boards that "pandemics" are excluded.  I reviewed two policies for upcoming trips, and pandemics were not excluded from either of my policies.  So don't take it at face value that they will contain that exclusion.


----------



## Adventurelawyer

DIS_MIKE said:


> Now it really begins...


@DRTedros

OMG that was so last week.#thirsty


----------



## justafigment27

Prock said:


> According to USA Today via an unnamed source, the cruise industry has proposed barring passengers over 70 from boarding a ship unless they have a note from a Dr.  They also are proposing banning anyone with a chronic illness.
> Here is the article



Interesting. But, IMO, essentially useless lip service the cruise lines are proposing in a desperate attempt to appease the various government entities that want to cease cruise ship operations for the time being.

I seriously doubt you’ll find a physician to write a letter testifying to the fitness of a 70+ year old person to take a cruise when the State Department and CDC are saying “Avoid cruising” to this same demographic. Who is going to risk that kind of liability? A physician might think the person is fit to cruise, but they aren’t going to put it in writing and have an official trail of bad advice for Granny’s heirs to use in the malpractice lawsuit.

But that doesn’t matter because people without pre-existing conditions and those under 70 can still get coronavirus and still spread it all over port cities....


----------



## monkeydawn

Alex Ash said:


> So, if you don't spend the OBC amount while on the ship you lose the rest? In other words you don't want to score a GREAT deal unless you plan spend a couple thousand on board?


I expect a few "next rounds on me" for the whole bar on the last night on some cruises.


----------



## WDWEPCOT

Thank You for checking about the left over Cruise balance - I was wondering about that as I can't find a cruise that is close to what I have in now or it is so much MORE!!! I thought that might be the case - since once they have your money they Keep it. 
I just feel this is a no win situation no matter what. So limited on what you can do - It does not matter that you booked on opening day to get the best price and choice of cabin - Now your just screwed with prices and cabins if your past the PIF date - all of this is out of my hands - but I am expected to either Travel and risk a two week extended stay and maybe lose my job or move it and lose money all the way around  - both come with their own problems.  Travel Ins. is proving to be a waste. I understand Vacations are a luxury - that is not the issue here - the issue here is the money committed to the vacation for Airfare / Hotels / Cruises / Etc = most non-refundable - regardless of a virus - I may be able to move one thing and not the others - any way I slice this - I have problems and I am losing money - That is assuming I could save some portion of this vacation and go - and I just don't know - and by the time I do know - well I may not be able to do anything any more than I can now - or this may be better - or it may be worse - darn to heck my Magic 8 ball is not working!!!  I am trying to remain positive - but each day this week it is getting harder and harder. Disney is Not to Blame - I am Not to Blame - but I feel we both need to work together for the common good - Disney stands to lose customers they may never get back -they might want to think about that - No One is That big of a Company that they Do Not need to worry about such things.  I just wish things were a bit clearer and more defined so logical decisions could be made - it just seems like so much chaos being thrown out right now with one Govt. Dept saying one thing and another saying something else - it is becoming overwhelming. Maybe it is just me. I am going to continue to try and remain positive and I truly wish everyone the BEST of Luck with whatever their plans and decisions are!!!


----------



## flstatenolefan

I think they should honor your cruise fare for a comparable cruise.  That would solve a lot of problems.


----------



## WDWEPCOT

I agree but my problem is I have Hawaii booked


----------



## slg

has anyone checked insurance with Disney's insurance for medical now that it is a world pandemic?  Scary...scary to travel and be stuck somehwere and become bankrupt.


----------



## momoftwins

slg said:


> has anyone checked insurance with Disney's insurance for medical now that it is a world pandemic?  Scary...scary to travel and be stuck somehwere and become bankrupt.


Hi, my cruise is 6/1 for Alaska. So, obviously with no word out on these cruises yet - everything is specualtion. I did check with AON who Disney used for my travel insurance. I have Asthma and do not want to take any chances. They said that - as an example - I put in a claim today - they would look at the 60 days - I think they said from my end payment (Jan) and see if I had any exacerbations with my Asthma. In my case, I did not - so they would not cover me for that reason. I  have Air Canada tickets which Disney booked so I have no clue as to if they are going to follow suit like other airlines. The tickets are non-refundable. I have no clue as to where we stand as far as what money we get back. I am just lost on this whole thing.


----------



## slg

AIR CAnada just changed their policy today.  




The airline industry has always been a fast‑changing one and these times are no different. It’s important that we be nimble and respond quickly and effectively to developments around the world while maintaining our commitment to serving you safely and reliably.

Like all of you, we’ve been monitoring the evolving global impact of the novel coronavirus (COVID‑19) and are in constant dialogue with Canadian and international health authorities. At Air Canada our core value is Safety First, Always ‑ for our customers and for our employees. So I’d like to share what we have been doing in our operation to uphold that commitment.​

















*At the airport:* To promote a more hygienic airport experience, we have placed hand sanitizers in key areas such as check‑in counters, gates and lounges. We also have constant reminders about the importance of hand washing.











*Before a flight:* If a customer who appears unwell attempts to check‑in or board an aircraft, our agents will make inquiries of the customer in regard to their health. This can include consultation with our own Medical Desk and/or a third‑party health provider. If they are unfit to travel, they will not be permitted to board.











*In the air:* Our aircraft are equipped with High Efficiency Particulate Air (HEPA) filters which effectively capture 99.9% of particulate from recirculated air in the aircraft cabin. This includes microbial organisms such as bacteria and viruses. These filters are similar to those used in hospital rooms and like those in hospital rooms, they refresh the cabin air every 2 to 3 minutes.











*After every flight:* Coronaviruses are easily eliminated by routine surface cleaning and sanitization. Air Canada uses cleaning products, including hospital‑grade disinfectants which have a wide-spectrum microbial activity and are proven effective against human coronavirus.











Read more about Air Canada’s preventive measures.






In response to market demand and extensive quarantine decisions, we’ve temporarily suspended or reduced service to more impacted areas such as the People’s Republic of China, Hong Kong, South Korea, and Italy. We will continue to adapt our schedule and route network as developments unfold.

For those of you with upcoming travel, today we announced a flexible re‑booking policy for existing bookings by allowing a free one‑time change. We also want to give you more freedom to travel and book with confidence, which is why we’re waiving change fees on new bookings as well. Please see full details at www.aircanada.com.

Your patience and understanding as we evolve our business to serve you is greatly appreciated. We’re focused on the future and we’re going to keep working hard to earn your loyalty.

We look forward to seeing you onboard soon,


----------



## momoftwins

slg said:


> AIR CAnada just changed their policy today.
> 
> ​
> ​
> ​
> The airline industry has always been a fast‑changing one and these times are no different. It’s important that we be nimble and respond quickly and effectively to developments around the world while maintaining our commitment to serving you safely and reliably.
> 
> Like all of you, we’ve been monitoring the evolving global impact of the novel coronavirus (COVID‑19) and are in constant dialogue with Canadian and international health authorities. At Air Canada our core value is Safety First, Always ‑ for our customers and for our employees. So I’d like to share what we have been doing in our operation to uphold that commitment.​
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *At the airport:* To promote a more hygienic airport experience, we have placed hand sanitizers in key areas such as check‑in counters, gates and lounges. We also have constant reminders about the importance of hand washing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Before a flight:* If a customer who appears unwell attempts to check‑in or board an aircraft, our agents will make inquiries of the customer in regard to their health. This can include consultation with our own Medical Desk and/or a third‑party health provider. If they are unfit to travel, they will not be permitted to board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *In the air:* Our aircraft are equipped with High Efficiency Particulate Air (HEPA) filters which effectively capture 99.9% of particulate from recirculated air in the aircraft cabin. This includes microbial organisms such as bacteria and viruses. These filters are similar to those used in hospital rooms and like those in hospital rooms, they refresh the cabin air every 2 to 3 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *After every flight:* Coronaviruses are easily eliminated by routine surface cleaning and sanitization. Air Canada uses cleaning products, including hospital‑grade disinfectants which have a wide-spectrum microbial activity and are proven effective against human coronavirus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read more about Air Canada’s preventive measures.
> 
> ​
> ​
> 
> 
> ​
> In response to market demand and extensive quarantine decisions, we’ve temporarily suspended or reduced service to more impacted areas such as the People’s Republic of China, Hong Kong, South Korea, and Italy. We will continue to adapt our schedule and route network as developments unfold.
> 
> For those of you with upcoming travel, today we announced a flexible re‑booking policy for existing bookings by allowing a free one‑time change. We also want to give you more freedom to travel and book with confidence, which is why we’re waiving change fees on new bookings as well. Please see full details at www.aircanada.com.
> 
> Your patience and understanding as we evolve our business to serve you is greatly appreciated. We’re focused on the future and we’re going to keep working hard to earn your loyalty.
> 
> We look forward to seeing you onboard soon,


Thanks for the update. For us, the issue is we cannot go at another time. This was a grad presents for our kids graduating grad school. They will both be entering residencies and have no clue where they will end up or what times they will have off. I hope something changes by then.


----------



## Gentry2004

brentm77 said:


> All - be sure to read your insurance policies.  I have read multiple times on these boards that "pandemics" are excluded.  I reviewed two policies for upcoming trips, and pandemics were not excluded from either of my policies.  So don't take it at face value that they will contain that exclusion.



Same. My polices don’t say anything like this either.


----------



## BlueHippo

Gentry2004 said:


> Same. My polices don’t say anything like this either.


Mine only specifically says epidemics are not covered.  Anyone know if they are treated differently for insurance purposes?


----------



## britinva

In my case we have 2 rooms booked, as my wife and I are Gold members and children are Silver we booked rooms in each of our names so we all got Gold privileges.

Our children might not to join us if rebook.

Anyone know if you would be able to change secondary passenger name so my wife and I took 2 cruises?


----------



## ramwitz

BlueHippo said:


> Mine only specifically says epidemics are not covered.  Anyone know if they are treated differently for insurance purposes?



I have insurance with Allianz and thy list epidemic as an exclusion. I spoke to them several times to see if I would get a different answer from a different person. They all told me they would not cover ANYTHING that has to do with coronavirus. So if I get sick with coronavirus before leaving, they will not cover the loss of the trip. If I get sick with coronavirus during the trip, they will not cover any of the medical that I will require because of it. If I get quarantined because someone else gets coronavirus, they will not cover trip interruption or my new flights, etc. So basically useless.


----------



## cruisehopeful

ramwitz said:


> I have insurance with Allianz and thy list epidemic as an exclusion. I spoke to them several times to see if I would get a different answer from a different person.


Makes me feel like we should get the flu or a cold before the cruise, then. I have Allianz, too. If only I didn't get a flu shot...... (somewhat kidding)....

My husband's doctor thinks my husband has a torn meniscus. If the MRI shows that, it just happened a couple weeks ago. If he can get the surgery right away, we'll probably file a claim. I am still hoping that DIsney will just cancel my cruise and give me a refund. When we booked this a year ago, we thought things like epidemics and pandemics weren't close to a possibility. I guess we'll never make that mistake again and only purchase cancel for any reason policies.


----------



## ramwitz

cruisehopeful said:


> Makes me feel like we should get the flu or a cold before the cruise, then. I have Allianz, too. If only I didn't get a flu shot...... (somewhat kidding)....
> 
> My husband's doctor thinks my husband has a torn meniscus. If the MRI shows that, it just happened a couple weeks ago. If he can get the surgery right away, we'll probably file a claim. I am still hoping that DIsney will just cancel my cruise and give me a refund. When we booked this a year ago, we thought things like epidemics and pandemics weren't close to a possibility. I guess we'll never make that mistake again and only purchase cancel for any reason policies.



Haha, no kidding! I myself have thought “well, maybe a broken arm won’t be too bad...” 

If I were in your shoes, definitely try to get that surgery before then insurance would have to kick in! I have 2 weeks before I go from losing my deposit to losing 50%. Just waiting it out for now to see if anything changes with the government/Disney/luck and then will cancel. Sucks so much to lose my deposit (and the flight)!


----------



## gilsan

justafigment27 said:


> Interesting. But, IMO, essentially useless lip service the cruise lines are proposing in a desperate attempt to appease the various government entities that want to cease cruise ship operations for the time being.
> 
> I seriously doubt you’ll find a physician to write a letter testifying to the fitness of a 70+ year old person to take a cruise when the State Department and CDC are saying “Avoid cruising” to this same demographic. Who is going to risk that kind of liability? A physician might think the person is fit to cruise, but they aren’t going to put it in writing and have an official trail of bad advice for Granny’s heirs to use in the malpractice lawsuit.
> 
> But that doesn’t matter because people without pre-existing conditions and those under 70 can still get coronavirus and still spread it all over port cities....


I saw online that NCL is sending out emails about restricting cruising for those over 70.


----------



## Adventurelawyer

gilsan said:


> I saw online that NCL is sending out emails about restricting cruising for those over 70. View attachment 480369


Thats just a feel good measure. What good does a certificate of fitness do? If they get sick, its still a **** show on board and perfectly healthy people are getting the virus as well as the old and frail  and unfortunately, I don’t think the certificate is gonna inoculate that group from the virus.


----------



## gilsan

Adventurelawyer said:


> Thats just a feel good measure. What good does a certificate of fitness do? If they get sick, its still a **** show on board and perfectly healthy people are getting the virus as well as the old and frail  and unfortunately, I don’t think the certificate is gonna inoculate that group from the virus.


I agree. I am glad we cruised at the beginning of February if we had a cruise booked for in the next 3 months I would rebook. I work in healthcare and I think it won't be long before the province tells healthcare workers that they can not travel outside of the country.


----------



## Adventurelawyer

gilsan said:


> I agree. I am glad we cruised at the beginning of February if we had a cruise booked for in the next 3 months I would rebook. I work in healthcare and I think it won't be long before the province tells healthcare workers that they can not travel outside of the country.


Both colleges in my area, as well as the majority of the school districts have no travel edicts as of today. Denver has positive airport workers. What good is a certificate and a checkpoint. Lol. Sad sad lol.


----------



## CM Dad

gilsan said:


>


So if you are 70 years old and have some permanent medical condition that would prevent a doctor from signing some form, how is a future cruise certificate going to help.  You will still be too old and ill to travel then


----------



## Stevee1982

President Trump said he would be suspending all travel from Europe for the next 30 days starting Friday. The restrictions will not apply to Britain


----------



## mmouse37

There was just a special report....no mention of cruising but the President just suspended all travel from Europe into the United States for 30 days starting on Friday.  The UK is excluded.

MJ


----------



## CampbellzSoup

I didn’t wanna cancel my cruise but this **** is starting to get me nervous this stupid media


----------



## MermaidMommy

CampbellzSoup said:


> I didn’t wanna cancel my cruise but this **** is starting to get me nervous this stupid media


The media didn't cancel all European travel.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

MermaidMommy said:


> The media didn't cancel all European travel.



ok


----------



## AquaDame

CampbellzSoup said:


> I didn’t wanna cancel my cruise but this **** is starting to get me nervous this stupid media



The media isn't spreading the virus... it isn't causing hospitals to choose who to treat... it isn't closing borders... it isn't making anyone wash their hands even. I mean no disrespect when I say, people SHOULD be nervous in my opinon. Not panicky, not frantic... but nervous is fine. It helps people make good choices. Things aren't normal right now.


----------



## smmco

CampbellzSoup said:


> I didn’t wanna cancel my cruise but this **** is starting to get me nervous this stupid media


Even though it's not the media's fault I get what you're saying. Maybe don't watch the news for a while and stay off social media. I think its time for some Netflix binge-watching.


----------



## afan

Port of Seattle isn't letting the first two ships with port of call here stop.  April 1 and 5, they are part of longer cruises so not ending or starting here.  No decision yet of the first cruise of the season April 15 which is a holland america ship.

Article here


----------



## Elsa75

smmco said:


> How do know there won’t be people with underlying conditions on your new cruise? Not everyone on the cruise in is your facebook group.



i have been hardcore all along but now my kids are having severe anxiety over this. seems like everyone is canceling. I am going to sleep on it and see what the cruise lines do tomorrow. Did not realize the kids were glued to Apple news on their iPhones! How is everyone else out there doing?


----------



## smmco

Elsa75 said:


> i have been hardcore all along but now my kids are having severe anxiety over this. seems like everyone is canceling. I am going to sleep on it and see what the cruise lines do tomorrow. Did not realize the kids were glued to Apple news on their iPhones! How is everyone else out there doing?


Ah, that's too bad. My kids aren't too worried about it. Can you move it to late Summer or Fall break?


----------



## Joel0917

We are on the Fantasy April 4.  We are planning to go unless Disney cancels.  We already have an April 2021 cruise booked and summer trip to Paris then December trip to Hawaii, so no other week to rebook to for ya.  Would rather just have the refund. Kids are nervous about other kids not being on the ship. And no one to hang out with.  
But as of now , if the ship is a go, then we are gonna go.


----------



## Adventurelawyer

Elsa75 said:


> i have been hardcore all along but now my kids are having severe anxiety over this. seems like everyone is canceling. I am going to sleep on it and see what the cruise lines do tomorrow. Did not realize the kids were glued to Apple news on their iPhones! How is everyone else out there doing?


My kids are the same way. Doesn’t help that I am sick after getting off the boat and having to get swabbed today. I’ve been trying to put the information into data sets he can digest (he’s 7) and use analogies he will understand. Theres quite a but of misinformation in their little community and they don’t understand that there are plenty of people who get well, so we are trying to drive that home. We are also really harping on the face touching, nose picking, hand washing, etc to change habits. Their anxieties mostly revolve around us getting sick and what happens if that happens, so we are working on “planning,” to get sick and what that would mean or look like and how it won’t be as bad as they think.


----------



## smmco

Joel0917 said:


> We are on the Fantasy April 4.  We are planning to go unless Disney cancels.  We already have an April 2021 cruise booked and summer trip to Paris then December trip to Hawaii, so no other week to rebook to for ya.  Would rather just have the refund. Kids are nervous about other kids not being on the ship. And no one to hang out with.
> But as of now , if the ship is a go, then we are gonna go.


We're sailing out of Copenhagen in August. If Disney doesn't extend the 24-hour cancellation policy by mid-April. I'll have to move the cruise and move it back the last minute if things calm down and the travel bans are lifted. My back up plan is Panama in November. We've cruised so much I'm running out itinerary's we haven't done.


----------



## Elsa75

smmco said:


> We're sailing out of Copenhagen in August. If Disney doesn't extend the 24-hour cancellation policy by mid-April. I'll have to move the cruise and move it back the last minute if things calm down and the travel bans are lifted. My back up plan is Panama in November. We've cruised so much I'm running out itinerary's we haven't done.


Good grief we are also sailing out of Copenhagen in August! Had not thought of that yet....


----------



## Elsa75

Joel0917 said:


> We are on the Fantasy April 4.  We are planning to go unless Disney cancels.  We already have an April 2021 cruise booked and summer trip to Paris then December trip to Hawaii, so no other week to rebook to for ya.  Would rather just have the refund. Kids are nervous about other kids not being on the ship. And no one to hang out with.
> But as of now , if the ship is a go, then we are gonna go.


That is what they are worried about. And not being able to serve their own ice cream or do pin trading!


----------



## smmco

Elsa75 said:


> Good grief we are also sailing out of Copenhagen in August! Had not thought of that yet....


I wasn't worried about it all until this travel ban. I can't imagine they'd extend it for 5 months.... but I have to pay for my cruise in a month. Why is every EU country included, but the UK? It makes no sense. Iceland really? If anything I would think Iceland would be banning us.


----------



## Adventurelawyer

smmco said:


> I wasn't worried about it all until this travel ban. I can't imagine they'd extend it for 5 months.... but I have to pay for my cruise in a month. Why is every EU country included, but the UK? It makes no sense. Iceland really? If anything I would think Iceland would be banning us.


Because of the passports and the Schengen zone.


----------



## afan

Wrong thread


----------



## smmco

AquaDame said:


> The media isn't spreading the virus... it isn't causing hospitals to choose who to treat... it isn't closing borders... it isn't making anyone wash their hands even. I mean no disrespect when I say, people SHOULD be nervous in my opinon. Not panicky, not frantic... but nervous is fine. It helps people make good choices. Things aren't normal right now.


No, but they can sure dramatize every death and new diagnosis. Imagine if they did this every flu season. None of us would leave our house. To say the media doesn't over-hype things for ratings or to satisfy their own agenda would be disingenuous.


----------



## AquaDame

smmco said:


> No, but they can sure dramatize every death and new diagnosis. Imagine if they did this every flu season. None of us would leave our house. To say the media doesn't over-hype things for ratings or to satisfy their own agenda would be disingenuous.



The flu isn't new, it's already world wide and we have a vaccine (though its effectiveness varies from year to year as it evolves). Trying to contain the flu at this point would be a fool's errand, but a new virus that is hitting people all over the world in a matter of weeks? How many flu seasons see hospitals full and doctors making daily if not hourly decisions on who lives and dies due to a lack of adequate supplies? Do hospitals tell people to not come in to the ER if they suspect they have the flu every year? Slowing this thing is certainly worth a shot IMO.

I do not understand why people think the media is doing this for clicks - our economy is tanking, people are dying, and those inside the quarantine zone are telling the rest of us to take it seriously before it gets out of hand. I'm not running around like the sky is falling but I'm not going to just keep saying it's fake news either. What would it take for people to understand there is no agenda here other than reporting? POTUS hates fake news too and even he is making big decisions to combat this thing. The run on TP is the kind of thing that media can create a frenzy over by mindless reporting. A literal pandemic (WHO's term, not the media) where world governments are taking severe actions like closing borders and quarantining people in their homes? Probably not.


----------



## ofcabbagesandkings

smmco said:


> I wasn't worried about it all until this travel ban. I can't imagine they'd extend it for 5 months.... but I have to pay for my cruise in a month. Why is every EU country included, but the UK? It makes no sense. Iceland really? If anything I would think Iceland would be banning us.



Iceland has a lot of cases given how geographically isolated it is. I was a bit shocked to see it on the WHO map but there it was.  I don't really understand why the UK is excluded other than economic or political reasons.  Italy has closed down every public place, such as museums and historical sites. Only grocery stores and pharmacies can remain open. France has closed the Louvre. I don't doubt Barcelona will soon follow suit with their popular sites. They're already playing soccer matches without people in the stands. 

I think anyone with a Magic summer sailing to Europe should prepare for the possibility that all European cruises may be canceled. Can't imagine too many people will be keen to just float around the Mediterranean and not be able to go ashore and see anything, and Disney might just decide to play it safe and cut their losses. Not sure what they'll do with the ship though - dry dock it in May?


----------



## AquaDame

ofcabbagesandkings said:


> Iceland has a lot of cases given how geographically isolated it is. I was a bit shocked to see it on the WHO map but there it was.



Think about all the people who do stopovers on the way to and from. We just did this in December for several days - it is one of the cheaper airlines to take to Europe from the US. There were also a ton of visitors from Asia while we were there too. It's not nearly as isolated as it once was.


----------



## LeiaOfAlderaan

I just read on the Points Guy that Viking is suspending ALL cruises until April 30th. They also have a very generous cancel/rebook policy. Do you think DCL and other cruise lines will follow, or is this because a lot of Viking’s market is in Europe?


----------



## ofcabbagesandkings

AquaDame said:


> Think about all the people who do stopovers on the way to and from. We just did this in December for several days - it is one of the cheaper airlines to take to Europe from the US. There were also a ton of visitors from Asia while we were there too. It's not nearly as isolated as it once was.



That's a good point! They were one of the first airlines to offer that promotion to boost local tourism. I hate that it made them vulnerable to this.


----------



## smmco

AquaDame said:


> The flu isn't new, it's already world wide and we have a vaccine (though its effectiveness varies from year to year as it evolves). Trying to contain the flu at this point would be a fool's errand, but a new virus that is hitting people all over the world in a matter of weeks? How many flu seasons see hospitals full and doctors making daily if not hourly decisions on who lives and dies due to a lack of adequate supplies? Do hospitals tell people to not come in to the ER if they suspect they have the flu every year? Slowing this thing is certainly worth a shot IMO.
> 
> I do not understand why people think the media is doing this for clicks - our economy is tanking, people are dying, and those inside the quarantine zone are telling the rest of us to take it seriously before it gets out of hand. I'm not running around like the sky is falling but I'm not going to just keep saying it's fake news either. What would it take for people to understand there is no agenda here other than reporting? POTUS hates fake news too and even he is making big decisions to combat this thing. The run on TP is the kind of thing that media can create a frenzy over by mindless reporting. A literal pandemic (WHO's term, not the media) where world governments are taking severe actions like closing borders and quarantining people in their homes? Probably not.


 It's like how the media dramatizes mass shootings but ignores inner-city violence that happens every weekend. They can sway people and scare people however they want. Most people that become infected with the Corona Virus will have symptoms milder than the flu. In fact, 80% will not even know they are sick or think they have a mild cold. 

My God this has been going on for two months and we're still not testing people. We have no idea how many people are walking around with it. Yet we're banning travel and entertainment venues. 60 million people in this country contracted the swine flu and we did not have all this drama, and the swine flu was more deadly to kids and young people. I'm sorry I'm just not buying any of this.

Time will tell. We can revisit this thread a year from now and see who's right or wrong.  I also work in a hospital so I'll have a birds-eye view of what the media is saying and what actually is happening. So far I've seen nothing. It's actually been a slower than normal Winter.  I usually agree with POTUS, but I think he dropped the ball on this one.


----------



## justafigment27

LeiaOfAlderaan said:


> I just read on the Points Guy that Viking is suspending ALL cruises until April 30th. They also have a very generous cancel/rebook policy. Do you think DCL and other cruise lines will follow, or is this because a lot of Viking’s market is in Europe?



I’m hoping Disney follows suit. Viking stepped up in a major way ... take note, DCL ...

_Passengers on canceled sailings can choose between a full refund or a credit voucher good toward a future cruise. The credit voucher will be valued at 125% of the amount passengers paid for the canceled sailing and be good for 24 months.

The credit can be used on any Viking river, ocean or expedition cruise.

For additional flexibility, Viking said passengers who are unable to use the credit voucher will automatically get a full refund equal to the original amount paid to Viking after the voucher expires. The vouchers also will be fully transferable.

Hagen added,_ *“We will stand by our guests, employees and partners in these challenging times and hope that they in turn will stand by us.”*


----------



## mmmears

Adventurelawyer said:


> Because of the passports and the Schengen zone.



Exactly.  There is seamless (ie no customs checks or anything) travel between all of the Schengen Zone countries.  The UK requires you to go through customs when entering by ship, train, or plane, even from other parts of Europe.  Well, come to think of it, Iceland made us do the same, but not France, Italy, Norway, or Denmark.


----------



## ofcabbagesandkings

smmco said:


> It's like how the media dramatizes mass shootings but ignores inner-city violence that happens every weekend. They can sway people and scare people however they want. Most people that become infected with the Corona Virus will have symptoms milder than the flu. In fact, 80% will not even know they are sick or think they have a mild cold.
> 
> My God this has been going on for two months and we're still not testing people. We have no idea how many people are walking around with it. Yet we're banning travel and entertainment venues. 60 million people in this country contracted the swine flu and we did not have all this drama, and the swine flu was more deadly to kids and young people. I'm sorry I'm just not buying any of this.
> 
> Time will tell. We can revisit this thread a year from now and see who's right or wrong.  I also work in a hospital so I'll have a birds-eye view of what the media is saying and what actually is happening. So far I've seen nothing. It's actually been a slower than normal Winter.  I usually agree with POTUS, but I think he dropped the ball on this one.



Do you seriously think Italy is taking the steps they are taking because they what, want attention? Have you read the reports out of hospitals in Northern Italy? It sounds like a war zone. And they got their first case 2 weeks before the US got one. 4 weeks ago a hospital worker in Italy might made the same pointless argument that everything seemed fine. That's the speed with which this thing goes from nothing to a crisis in an affected area. Even Trump isn't denying it anymore. Maybe your area will remain lucky. Maybe not.


----------



## MermaidMommy

smmco said:


> It's like how the media dramatizes mass shootings but ignores inner-city violence that happens every weekend. They can sway people and scare people however they want. Most people that become infected with the Corona Virus will have symptoms milder than the flu. In fact, 80% will not even know they are sick or think they have a mild cold.
> 
> My God this has been going on for two months and we're still not testing people. We have no idea how many people are walking around with it. Yet we're banning travel and entertainment venues. 60 million people in this country contracted the swine flu and we did not have all this drama, and the swine flu was more deadly to kids and young people. I'm sorry I'm just not buying any of this.
> 
> Time will tell. We can revisit this thread a year from now and see who's right or wrong.  I also work in a hospital so I'll have a birds-eye view of what the media is saying and what actually is happening. So far I've seen nothing. It's actually been a slower than normal Winter.  I usually agree with POTUS, but I think he dropped the ball on this one.


The swine flu had a much lower overall mortality rate than coronavirus. Somewhere between .002%-.1%. So, while many people got it, and it was more dangerous to the young than old, the mortality rate wasn't at the level of coronavirus, which is .7% in South Korea and 4% in Italy. We're predicted to be higher than South Korea, since they had ample testing as soon as they knew there was community spread. They've tested 200,000. We're around 4000-5000, so we haven't been able to control or mitigate the way they have.

The congressional doctor told congressional staffers today that he expects *75 million - 150 million* people to be infected in the US. That's a third of the country. With 1 in 5 people needing hospitalization, that could be catastrophic for the health care system.

Additionally, the American Hospital Association did a presentation, which showed that they're preparing for 96 million infections and 4.8 million hospitalizations, and 480,000 deaths.
https://www.businessinsider.com/pre...aring-for-millions-of-hospitalizations-2020-3
No one is advocating panic, but there is clearly reason for great concern, especially because we've had such a flawed, inadequate response so far. As the experts keep saying, you can't compare this to the flu.


----------



## justafigment27

smmco said:


> Most people that become infected with the Corona Virus will have symptoms milder than the flu. In fact, 80% will not even know they are sick or think they have a mild cold.



I just read this today ...

_But there may have been some misunderstanding of the term “mild” as applied to coronavirus, according to Bruce Aylward, who led the World Health Organization team that visited China amid the outbreak in Wuhan. Aylward, who has, per the Times, “30 years experience in fighting polio, Ebola and other global health emergencies,” says cases classified as “mild” by doctors in China include those that develop into pneumonia, and “severe” means needing machine-assisted breathing. Cases deemed “critical,” he says, involve respiratory failure or multi-organ failure._


----------



## Bleck

My best guess is that DCL will announce a suspension of all cruise activities before open of business Monday, with some lead time to effectiveness. Why do I say this? 1) Their most valuable asset is their brand. 2) To protect their brand and because of its value they have both the need and ability to take leading rather than following action. (My guess is that they have been working with top epidemiologists since at least mid-January to help establish the right window where they could keep generating revenue while still not exposing the brand to significant headline or worse risk ... it feels to me that we are now at that mark).   3) This need and ability, to me, is evidenced by how quickly Shanghai was (correctly) closed, Jan. 24 or so.   At least a week before travel restrictions and flight cancellations from China. Since I’m out on a limb,  DL Paris doesn’t have many days left before suspension of operations either.


----------



## BadPinkTink

Stevee1982 said:


> President Trump said he would be suspending all travel from Europe for the next 30 days starting Friday. The restrictions will not apply to Britain





mmouse37 said:


> There was just a special report....no mention of cruising but the President just suspended all travel from Europe into the United States for 30 days starting on Friday.  The UK is excluded.
> 
> MJ





MermaidMommy said:


> The media didn't cancel all European travel.





smmco said:


> I wasn't worried about it all until this travel ban. I can't imagine they'd extend it for 5 months.... but I have to pay for my cruise in a month. Why is every EU country included, but the UK? It makes no sense. Iceland really? If anything I would think Iceland would be banning us.





Adventurelawyer said:


> Because of the passports and the Schengen zone.





mmmears said:


> Exactly.  There is seamless (ie no customs checks or anything) travel between all of the Schengen Zone countries.  The UK requires you to go through customs when entering by ship, train, or plane, even from other parts of Europe.  Well, come to think of it, Iceland made us do the same, but not France, Italy, Norway, or Denmark.



*Be careful which news sources you read, as some are not reporting it accurately. The travel ban specifies the Schengen area of Europe, the 26 countries of central Europe which have open borders. The ban does not include The UK as The UK is not part of the Schengen area and implies that it also does not include Ireland. Ireland is also not in the Schengen area and the island of Ireland is the only country NOT connected by a land border.

Also the travel ban does not consider the Eurostar and Channel Tunnel, which connects The UK to the Schengen area.

And then the ban states that it does not apply to US citizens, so how is that going to work? What about the thousand of US citizens currently in Europe for all sorts of reasons? They are just as much a risk of being carriers and spreaders as French or Germans. So the US citizens who may be infected can travel back to USA but French people who are completely clear are stopped from travelling to USA???* 

*These are the countries in the Schengen area  which are affected by the ban*

*Austria*
*Belguim*
*Czech Republic*
*Denmark*
*Estonia*
*Finland*
*France*
*Germany*
*Greece*
*Hungry*
*Iceland*
*Italy*
*Latvia*
*Liechtenstein*
*Lithuania*
*Luxemburg*
*Malta*
*Netherlands*
*Norway*
*Poland*
*Portugal*
*Slovakia*
*Slovenia*
*Spain*
*Sweden*
*Switzerland *


----------



## jlbf06

Whilst the UK has left the EU we are still in the withdrawal period which means that travel remains the same until the end of December 2020. Our borders are as open as they ever were. Whether Boris Johnson will change that remains to be seen, he is expected to change the situation to the delay stage very soon, so maybe we will close our borders. But as of now, they are open.


----------



## DIS_MIKE

Viking has cancelled all cruises until 5/1. So do all of those cruisers get a full refund?
https://nypost.com/2020/03/12/vikin...-halts-all-voyages-amid-coronavirus-pandemic/


----------



## ahain

DIS_MIKE said:


> Viking has cancelled all cruises until 5/1. So do all of those cruisers get a full refund?
> https://nypost.com/2020/03/12/vikin...-halts-all-voyages-amid-coronavirus-pandemic/


Yes.  From what I understand either full refund or, if you prefer, a voucher for 125% of your cruise cost toward a future cruise.  This is what was posted on another thread:
_Passengers on canceled sailings can choose between a full refund or a credit voucher good toward a future cruise. The credit voucher will be valued at 125% of the amount passengers paid for the canceled sailing and be good for 24 months.

The credit can be used on any Viking river, ocean or expedition cruise.

For additional flexibility, Viking said passengers who are unable to use the credit voucher will automatically get a full refund equal to the original amount paid to Viking after the voucher expires. The vouchers also will be fully transferable.

Hagen added,_ *“We will stand by our guests, employees and partners in these challenging times and hope that they in turn will stand by us.”*


----------



## Starwind

Princess cruises has suspended global ship operations for 60 days.

https://www.princess.com/news/notices_and_advisories/notices/global-ship-operations-pause.html
QUOTE


*Voluntary 60 Day Pause of Global Ship Operations*
*March 12, 2020 5:40 AM PT / 8:40 AM ET*
*Princess Cruises Announces a Voluntary and Temporary Pause of its Global Ship Operations for 60 Days *
_Cruise Line Remains Committed to the Health, Safety and Well-Being of Guests, Team Members and Communities Visited Globally_

*SANTA CLARITA, Calif (March 12, 2020)* In proactive response to the unpredictable circumstances evolving from the global spread of COVID-19 and in an abundance of caution, Princess Cruises announced that it will voluntarily pause global operations of its 18 cruise ships for two months (60 days), impacting voyages departing March 12 to May 10.

“Princess Cruises is a global vacation company that serves more than 50,000 guests daily from 70 countries as part of our diverse business, and it is widely known that we have been managing the implications of COVID-19 on two continents,” said Jan Swartz, president of Princess Cruises.  “By taking this bold action of voluntarily pausing the operations of our ships, it is our intention to reassure our loyal guests, team members and global stakeholders of our commitment to the health, safety and well-being of all who sail with us, as well as those who do business with us, and the countries and communities we visit around the world,” added Swartz.

While this is a difficult business decision, we firmly believe it is the right one and is in alignment with our company’s core values. Rest assured the long-serving and dedicated professionals at our company will make best use of this time to prepare Princess Cruises’ fleet of cruise ships for a successful return to operation to serve our guests by delivering an exceptional vacation experience.

Those currently onboard a cruise that will end in the next five days will continue to sail as expected through the end of the itinerary so that onward travel arrangements are not disrupted. Current voyages that are underway and extend beyond March 17 will be ended at the most convenient location for guests, factoring in operational requirements. Princess will do everything possible to return each guest home with the greatest amount of care possible. During this time, our operations and medical teams across the fleet will remain vigilant in their care and service for guests and crew onboard.

For those who are impacted by this business decision, Princess is offering guests the opportunity to transfer 100% of the money paid for their cancelled cruise to a future cruise of their choice. To add a bonus incentive for guests to accept this offer, the company will add an additional generous future cruise credit benefit which can be applied to the cruise fare or onboard expenses.  In addition, Princess will honor this offer for those guests who had made final payment and cancelled their booking on or after February 4, 2020. The future cruise credit can be used on any voyage departing through May 1, 2022.

Princess will protect travel advisor commissions on bookings for cancelled cruises that were paid in full and for the total amount of the future cruise credits, in recognition of the critical role they play in the cruise line’s business and success.

If the future cruise credit option does not work for some guests, they will be able to complete an electronic form on Princess.com to request a cash refund. Princess asks guests not to call the Reservation Call Center due to the possibility of high call volumes and the potential of long on-hold wait times due to this unprecedented action. Guests and their travel advisors will be sent communications on how to manage cancellations and desired compensation. Information and instructions for requesting a refund are available online.

In a video posted on YouTube, Jan Swartz shares that “while this is a difficult business decision, we firmly believe it is the right one and is in alignment with our company’s core values. Rest assured the long-serving and dedicated professionals at our company will make best use of this time to prepare Princess Cruises’ fleet of cruise ships for a successful return to operation to serve our guests by delivering an exceptional vacation experience.”

Loyal guests, employees, travel advisor partners and business partners around the world have asked what they can do support Princess Cruises and its more than 35,000 team members in these challenging times. The answer is simple – book a cruise with Princess and bring your family and friends along.  The company offers over 180 itineraries to popular and exotic destinations around the globe.

Princess Cruises plans to be back in operation beginning with cruises departing May 11, 2020.


----------



## DIS_MIKE

ahain said:


> Yes.  From what I understand either full refund or, if you prefer, a voucher for 125% of your cruise cost toward a future cruise.


Oh ok...I did see that 125% floating around the thread but was unsure of the cruise line. I wouldn't be surprised if the May 1st date is extended and DCL follows suit. I guess if DCL cancels my upcoming cruise then I can stop stressing about whether or not to go etc. They made the decision for me. As far as booking another cruise or taking a full refund...


----------



## Trera

Starwind said:


> Princess cruises has suspended global ship operations for 60 days.
> 
> https://www.princess.com/news/notices_and_advisories/notices/global-ship-operations-pause.html
> QUOTE
> 
> 
> *Voluntary 60 Day Pause of Global Ship Operations*
> *March 12, 2020 5:40 AM PT / 8:40 AM ET*
> *Princess Cruises Announces a Voluntary and Temporary Pause of its Global Ship Operations for 60 Days *
> _Cruise Line Remains Committed to the Health, Safety and Well-Being of Guests, Team Members and Communities Visited Globally_
> 
> *SANTA CLARITA, Calif (March 12, 2020)* In proactive response to the unpredictable circumstances evolving from the global spread of COVID-19 and in an abundance of caution, Princess Cruises announced that it will voluntarily pause global operations of its 18 cruise ships for two months (60 days), impacting voyages departing March 12 to May 10.
> 
> “Princess Cruises is a global vacation company that serves more than 50,000 guests daily from 70 countries as part of our diverse business, and it is widely known that we have been managing the implications of COVID-19 on two continents,” said Jan Swartz, president of Princess Cruises.  “By taking this bold action of voluntarily pausing the operations of our ships, it is our intention to reassure our loyal guests, team members and global stakeholders of our commitment to the health, safety and well-being of all who sail with us, as well as those who do business with us, and the countries and communities we visit around the world,” added Swartz.
> 
> While this is a difficult business decision, we firmly believe it is the right one and is in alignment with our company’s core values. Rest assured the long-serving and dedicated professionals at our company will make best use of this time to prepare Princess Cruises’ fleet of cruise ships for a successful return to operation to serve our guests by delivering an exceptional vacation experience.
> 
> Those currently onboard a cruise that will end in the next five days will continue to sail as expected through the end of the itinerary so that onward travel arrangements are not disrupted. Current voyages that are underway and extend beyond March 17 will be ended at the most convenient location for guests, factoring in operational requirements. Princess will do everything possible to return each guest home with the greatest amount of care possible. During this time, our operations and medical teams across the fleet will remain vigilant in their care and service for guests and crew onboard.
> 
> For those who are impacted by this business decision, Princess is offering guests the opportunity to transfer 100% of the money paid for their cancelled cruise to a future cruise of their choice. To add a bonus incentive for guests to accept this offer, the company will add an additional generous future cruise credit benefit which can be applied to the cruise fare or onboard expenses.  In addition, Princess will honor this offer for those guests who had made final payment and cancelled their booking on or after February 4, 2020. The future cruise credit can be used on any voyage departing through May 1, 2022.
> 
> Princess will protect travel advisor commissions on bookings for cancelled cruises that were paid in full and for the total amount of the future cruise credits, in recognition of the critical role they play in the cruise line’s business and success.
> 
> If the future cruise credit option does not work for some guests, they will be able to complete an electronic form on Princess.com to request a cash refund. Princess asks guests not to call the Reservation Call Center due to the possibility of high call volumes and the potential of long on-hold wait times due to this unprecedented action. Guests and their travel advisors will be sent communications on how to manage cancellations and desired compensation. Information and instructions for requesting a refund are available online.
> 
> In a video posted on YouTube, Jan Swartz shares that “while this is a difficult business decision, we firmly believe it is the right one and is in alignment with our company’s core values. Rest assured the long-serving and dedicated professionals at our company will make best use of this time to prepare Princess Cruises’ fleet of cruise ships for a successful return to operation to serve our guests by delivering an exceptional vacation experience.”
> 
> Loyal guests, employees, travel advisor partners and business partners around the world have asked what they can do support Princess Cruises and its more than 35,000 team members in these challenging times. The answer is simple – book a cruise with Princess and bring your family and friends along.  The company offers over 180 itineraries to popular and exotic destinations around the globe.
> 
> Princess Cruises plans to be back in operation beginning with cruises departing May 11, 2020.


this should be adopted by all cruise lines.


----------



## Elsa75

DIS_MIKE said:


> Oh ok...I did see that 125% floating around the thread but was unsure of the cruise line. I wouldn't be surprised if the May 1st date is extended and DCL follows suit. I guess if DCL cancels my upcoming cruise then I can stop stressing about whether or not to go etc. They made the decision for me. As far as booking another cruise or taking a full refund...


I am stressing about this too! I suspect DCL will make an announcement soon. I am giving it a couple more hours.


----------



## K8T

I've just read through some of this thread, as was wondering what the situation may be for us in the Summer on the Magic and have been absolutely shocked at the level of denial from some posters.

It isn't 'just the flu', for some people, as we are seeing, it is life itself.  I have a friend in Italy at the moment, who is on total lock down, she has to have a pass to go out during the day, the schools, cafes, workplaces are mostly shut down.  Their hospitals are overflowing and they are getting up to 1,000 new cases a day.  My friend was absolutely distraught at what is happening in her country.   

We are in the UK and things are moving a little slower here, but we are on the same trajectory as Italy, I see that the USA is starting to take drastic measures too.

Please, don't play down what is happening, this is extremely serious and personally, although our cruise out of Copenhagen on the Magic is looked forward to, I think Disney would be irresponsible to bring the Magic over to Europe in May.


----------



## WDWEPCOT

Carnival just suspended for 2 months


----------



## jlbf06

K8T said:


> I've just read through some of this thread, as was wondering what the situation may be for us in the Summer on the Magic and have been absolutely shocked at the level of denial from some posters.
> 
> It isn't 'just the flu', for some people, as we are seeing, it is life itself.  I have a friend in Italy at the moment, who is on total lock down, she has to have a pass to go out during the day, the schools, cafes, workplaces are mostly shut down.  Their hospitals are overflowing and they are getting up to 1,000 new cases a day.  My friend was absolutely distraught at what is happening in her country.
> 
> We are in the UK and things are moving a little slower here, but we are on the same trajectory as Italy, I see that the USA is starting to take drastic measures too.
> 
> Please, don't play down what is happening, this is extremely serious and personally, although our cruise out of Copenhagen on the Magic is looked forward to, I think Disney would be irresponsible to bring the Magic over to Europe in May.


Agree 100%. I don’t understand how anyone could consider travel to Europe right now.  I’m also in the UK - maybe we are being provided with more transparent information?


----------



## FSU Girl

I think it's very serious and something needs to happen to put a stop to the spreading. I think people should have to all go on a quarantine, close all travel, all the borders no one go outside. It seems like that will be the only way to stop the spread of this since it can't survive on a surface for more than two weeks


----------



## PsylockeSmythe

WDWEPCOT said:


> Carnival just suspended for 2 months


Currently not all of Carnival, just their Princess Cruise Line division (I've not seen anything that says that all of Carnival is suspending service and all the articles just talk about Princess and their 18 ship fleet).  They have not stated what their other divisions are doing.  

Psy


----------



## DIS_MIKE

Elsa75 said:


> I am stressing about this too! I suspect DCL will make an announcement soon. I am giving it a couple more hours.


Yup....it is sadly only a matter of time now. I want to book another cruise but I don't know when this thing will get better- I was thinking about a cruise in August but nobody knows what we are in store for in the coming months. This thing gets crazier by the day.  Disney needs to extend the re-booking window for all cruisers with current reservations. 12 months is just not practical.


----------



## ahain

DIS_MIKE said:


> Oh ok...I did see that 125% floating around the thread but was unsure of the cruise line. I wouldn't be surprised if the May 1st date is extended and DCL follows suit. I guess if DCL cancels my upcoming cruise then I can stop stressing about whether or not to go etc. They made the decision for me. As far as booking another cruise or taking a full refund...


Us too....we're just going to "wait and see" for the moment.


----------



## justafigment27

Dang! This is what Princess is offering for cancellations. They are serious about keeping their customers! A refund PLUS 100% cruise credit for a future cruise? Or a 225% future cruise credit?!

Are you seeing this, DCL???


----------



## xiphoid76

And now Princess has canceled all cruises until May 11...


----------



## ahain

justafigment27 said:


> Dang! This is what Princess is offering for cancellations. They are serious about keeping their customers! A refund PLUS 100% cruise credit for a future cruise? Or a 225% future cruise credit?!
> 
> Are you seeing this, DCL???
> 
> View attachment 480478


Wow!  where did you find this?  It's not showing on their website.


----------



## cruisehopeful

justafigment27 said:


> Dang! This is what Princess is offering for cancellations. They are serious about keeping their customers! A refund PLUS 100% cruise credit for a future cruise? Or a 225% future cruise credit?!
> 
> Are you seeing this, DCL???


While I would love DCL to offer something similar, they aren't really comparable to Princess. Princess is being sued for letting passengers board when they knew about the illness. They held passengers in quarantine and weren't successful in isolating the virus as more and more people became ill.


----------



## K8T

Princess have a lot of PR work to do, hence the generous offer, they are at risk of losing their client base elsewhere.  It is a damage limitation exercise and I don't blame them!


----------



## Masonmj84

If Disney is going to start cancelling cruises, the sooner they announce, the better.

We’re leaving for Cancun in less than two days and are currently booked for the 3/20 Dream cruise to end our vacation.  I’d much rather deal with rebooking that part of our vacation now instead of while I’m on vacation  in another country.


----------



## n2mm

Masonmj84 said:


> If Disney is going to start cancelling cruises, the sooner they announce, the better.
> 
> We’re leaving for Cancun in less than two days and are currently booked for the 3/20 Dream cruise to end our vacation.  I’d much rather deal with rebooking that part of our vacation now instead of while I’m on vacation  in another country.



I know, they need to just rip the band aide off.


----------



## randumb0

I don't see other cruise lines cancelling unless another ship has a passenger or crew member that tests positive


----------



## justafigment27

randumb0 said:


> I don't see other cruise lines cancelling unless another ship has a passenger or crew member that tests positive



I see them all cancelling.


----------



## bunnm09

randumb0 said:


> I don't see other cruise lines cancelling unless another ship has a passenger or crew member that tests positive


Ehhh, it seems things are moving towards all mass gatherings of people not happening. Cruise lines will all end up canceling I think


----------



## plethera1

I'm fine with the cancellation....just do it or don't do it.  Our cruise leaves on Saturday and I'd like to know what's going on.  Moving it out doesn't really work for our family and we are fine with going.  We live close to PC so lucky on that part but there are many starting their travel today.


----------



## smmco

ofcabbagesandkings said:


> Do you seriously think Italy is taking the steps they are taking because they what, want attention? Have you read the reports out of hospitals in Northern Italy? It sounds like a war zone. And they got their first case 2 weeks before the US got one. 4 weeks ago a hospital worker in Italy might made the same pointless argument that everything seemed fine. That's the speed with which this thing goes from nothing to a crisis in an affected area. Even Trump isn't denying it anymore. Maybe your area will remain lucky. Maybe not.





ofcabbagesandkings said:


> Do you seriously think Italy is taking the steps they are taking because they what, want attention? Have you read the reports out of hospitals in Northern Italy? It sounds like a war zone. And they got their first case 2 weeks before the US got one. 4 weeks ago a hospital worker in Italy might made the same pointless argument that everything seemed fine. That's the speed with which this thing goes from nothing to a crisis in an affected area. Even Trump isn't denying it anymore. Maybe your area will remain lucky. Maybe not.
> [/QUOTE
> Did I say Italy was doing this for attention? Where did you come up with that?


----------



## smmco

justafigment27 said:


> I just read this today ...
> 
> _But there may have been some misunderstanding of the term “mild” as applied to coronavirus, according to Bruce Aylward, who led the World Health Organization team that visited China amid the outbreak in Wuhan. Aylward, who has, per the Times, “30 years experience in fighting polio, Ebola and other global health emergencies,” says cases classified as “mild” by doctors in China include those that develop into pneumonia, and “severe” means needing machine-assisted breathing. Cases deemed “critical,” he says, involve respiratory failure or multi-organ failure._


I guess time will tell when we see for ourselves. 

It will be interesting to see what the cruise lines do now. 
The European travel ban seems senseless to me. 
What about Disney World are they going to shut that down too


----------



## jlbf06

smmco said:


> I guess time will tell when we see for ourselves.
> 
> It will be interesting to see what the cruise lines do now.
> The European travel ban seems senseless to me.
> What about Disney World are they going to shut that down too



Probably - all shops apart from supermarkets, food stores and chemists are closed in Italy. I think the travel ban is sensible and I'm surprised that the UK isn't included.


----------



## Elsa75

plethera1 said:


> I'm fine with the cancellation....just do it or don't do it.  Our cruise leaves on Saturday and I'd like to know what's going on.  Moving it out doesn't really work for our family and we are fine with going.  We live close to PC so lucky on that part but there are many starting their travel today.


We are in the same boat - no pun intended! Flying from Canada in a few hours to Orlando and still not sure what to do. Facing quarantine from work most likely if we go on a cruise - not appealing. Kids devastated. I am waiting until noon to see if DCL shuts down, and then I will have to make a decision.


----------



## BadPinkTink

jlbf06 said:


> Probably - all shops apart from supermarkets, food stores and chemists are closed in Italy. I think the travel ban is sensible and I'm surprised that the UK isn't included.



The UK and Republic of Ireland are not included in the travel ban, because they are not part of the 26 country Schengan area of open borders


----------



## jlbf06

BadPinkTink said:


> The UK and Republic of Ireland are not included in the travel ban, because they are not part of the 26 country Schengan area of open borders


Yes I live in the UK, and would prefer not to be the only route out of Europe


----------



## K8T

jlbf06 said:


> Yes I live in the UK, and would prefer not to be the only route out of Europe



Absolutely, our government are trying to slow the rate down, as a starter, I am sure measures will be announced later with regards to groups of people meeting up, schools etc.,   They are trying to judge the best time to start shutting things down, too soon and people will get fed up and the virus will peak again, too late, it puts huge pressure on the national health service, as we all get free healthcare, the system could be overwhelmed.

Italy is shut down, along with many other cities, anyone who goes to Europe at the moment is crazy!   To be honest, I feel that anyone who would want to get on a cruise ship, must be a bit crazy too, unless they are fully healthy, fit and no medical conditions and under the age of 55!    It could be you spend a week with flu symptoms, which if you are in those categories are not too serious, just uncomfortable, you may not and be fine, that's your gamble, you could also get quarantined somewhere and not allowed into any ports - worth the risk?


----------



## jlbf06

K8T said:


> Absolutely, our government are trying to slow the rate down, as a starter, I am sure measures will be announced later with regards to groups of people meeting up, schools etc.,   They are trying to judge the best time to start shutting things down, too soon and people will get fed up and the virus will peak again, too late, it puts huge pressure on the national health service, as we all get free healthcare, the system could be overwhelmed.
> 
> Italy is shut down, along with many other cities, anyone who goes to Europe at the moment is crazy!   To be honest, I feel that anyone who would want to get on a cruise ship, must be a bit crazy too, unless they are fully healthy, fit and no medical conditions and under the age of 55!    It could be you spend a week with flu symptoms, which if you are in those categories are not too serious, just uncomfortable, you may not and be fine, that's your gamble, you could also get quarantined somewhere and not allowed into any ports - worth the risk?


Totally agree. I think we’re all waiting to hear what Boris has to say later. And as for a cruise - no way. I’m booked on the May ebta and waiting for a cancellation. I won’t be cruising but don’t feel like being pushed into an alternative unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## smmco

Elsa75 said:


> We are in the same boat - no pun intended! Flying from Canada in a few hours to Orlando and still not sure what to do. Facing quarantine from work most likely if we go on a cruise - not appealing. Kids devastated. I am waiting until noon to not sure what to do. Facing quarantine from work most likely if we go on a cruise - not appealing. Kids devastated. I am waiting until noon to see if DCL shuts down, and then I will have to make a decision.


I would be surprised if any decisions were made today.


----------



## awilliams4

Delete.


----------



## Ccll4

US will be where Italy is now in a week or two!! Be prepared.


----------



## ChrissyLou

BadPinkTink said:


> *Be careful which news sources you read, as some are not reporting it accurately. *



Agreed, and while I believe there are some media sources that are more accurate and reliable than others, as a whole they have the difficult job of deciphering the information they are provided before they report on it.  Just using last night's POTUS address I think its easy to see how difficult that is.  I watched it and based on exactly what was said I though I understood the restrictions.  Within minutes news sources were reporting that they had received clarification from the administration and then more specific and apparently accurate information was then provided.  Well why didn't POTUS provide exactly that in the first place?  Honestly, I think this is one of the main reasons we are where we are.  Since this was initially portrayed as a hoax that was going to magically disappear, which it was not and didn't, we all went about our lives business as usual (until very recently) unknowingly spreading this and now we have extremely serious fallout, the least of which are the lives that have been lost.  The financial ramifications are catastrophic and we are going to feel those for a very long time.  Maybe those who were cavalier about this might start rethinking their actions and how they actually play a part in limiting the spread of this.


----------



## Adventurelawyer

Ccll4 said:


> US will be where Italy is now in a week or two!! Be prepared.


Im liking this because I believe it’s true, not because I like it.


----------



## smmco

Hopefully this virus is worth it because the economic implications are going tho be huge and a lot of people are going to suffer.


----------



## plethera1

I'm going to be honest.  I never thought this virus was fake but I didn't see it making the impact it is having.  Maybe I'm just not smart enough but I just don't see how cancelling everything is going to help much but I will be happy to be wrong.  The problem is as someone said the economic implications are going to be huge and if it doesn't do much not worth it.  I just feel like it delays things which could be the point as they may be buying time for more testing kits, etc.


----------



## slg

What do you mean id this virus is worth it?


----------



## ramwitz

plethera1 said:


> I'm going to be honest.  I never thought this virus was fake but I didn't see it making the impact it is having.  Maybe I'm just not smart enough but I just don't see how cancelling everything is going to help much but I will be happy to be wrong.  The problem is as someone said the economic implications are going to be huge and if it doesn't do much not worth it.  I just feel like it delays things which could be the point as they may be buying time for more testing kits, etc.



It is about trying to slow it down so what happened in Italy doesn’t happen elsewhere. The healthcare system is not equipped for this and it is going to come down to choosing which life to save over another. But if we can slow it down so that it doesn’t increase 10x from one week to the next, it gives our healthcare system time to prepare and hopefully save more lives. I personally am feeling the effects that this is doing to the economy, but if it comes to lives, someone’s mother (potentially my own!), over money, I will choose lives.


----------



## jlbf06

plethera1 said:


> I'm going to be honest.  I never thought this virus was fake but I didn't see it making the impact it is having.  Maybe I'm just not smart enough but I just don't see how cancelling everything is going to help much but I will be happy to be wrong.  The problem is as someone said the economic implications are going to be huge and if it doesn't do much not worth it.  I just feel like it delays things which could be the point as they may be buying time for more testing kits, etc.



An Italian consultant described the effects as dealing with a bomb that’s gone off. Then the next day even more and next day more and so on. They have to decide who gets the icu bed and who doesn’t. The higher the numbers the less chance of getting one. Delay means less people at one time which means more people live.


----------



## ramwitz

smmco said:


> Hopefully this virus is worth it because the economic implications are going tho be huge and a lot of people are going to suffer.



I think it is worth it even if it helps to save one additional life. That life might be someone you love.


----------



## _auroraborealis_

smmco said:


> Hopefully this virus is worth it because the economic implications are going tho be huge and a lot of people are going to suffer.


what the what?

No one asked for a pandemic.
It's not a choice anyone made.

The reason for "cancelling everything" is because you need to flatten infection curves. Italy is suffering right now because of the rate of viral spread. When everyone gets sick at once, your systems fail. If you can space out the infection rate, it is easier to meet the needs and challenges. Social distancing is a proven limiter of infection rate, dating even so far back as the 1918 Flu.


----------



## smmco

slg said:


> What do you mean id this virus is worth it?


Worth shutting down-the economy, job loses, bailouts, business going under, bankruptcies financial stress. There’s a lot at stake.


----------



## FWRR3

Interesting that the coronavirus info/warning doesn't appear on the home page of DCL website now.


----------



## slg

Of course the virus isn’t worth it.  Do you mean the measures against the virus?


----------



## jcourtney

FWRR3 said:


> Interesting that the coronavirus info/warning doesn't appear on the home page of DCL website now.


I can see it there


----------



## smmco

slg said:


> Of course the virus isn’t worth it.  Do you mean the measures against the virus?


Yes


----------



## JWelch62

jcourtney said:


> I can see it there


It's been intermittent for me as I've looked for rebooking options.


----------



## smmco

JWelch62 said:


> It's been intermittent for me as I've looked for rebooking options.


Everything works intermittently on Disney websites


----------



## crazy4wdw

Princess cruises announced that they are suspending all cruises for the next two months. Viking is suspending all cruises through May 1.


----------



## Ralph&Pam

LeiaOfAlderaan said:


> I just read on the Points Guy that Viking is suspending ALL cruises until April 30th. They also have a very generous cancel/rebook policy. Do you think DCL and other cruise lines will follow, or is this because a lot of Viking’s market is in Europe?


Yes, a lot of river cruises in Europe plus a good number of ocean cruises given their small number of cruise ships. More significant might be the fact that their cruises attract an older group of travelers. Been there, done that myself and as 70+ folks, we were certainly part of the typical demographic on the two river cruises we’ve done.


----------



## bunnm09

MLB shutting down all operations now


----------



## Joel0917

people are dropping the cruises pretty regularly.  I'm on the 4/4 Fantasy, and 2 weeks ago only 1 1BR concierge was available.   Yesterday 11 total (4 1br and 7 family) today there are 16 total concierge rooms available.


----------



## Joel0917

NHL suspending the season now too


----------



## Numtini

smmco said:


> Worth shutting down-the economy, job loses, bailouts, business going under, bankruptcies financial stress. There’s a lot at stake.



Italy is waving some bureaucratic hurdles to allow faster burials because people are dying too fast and hospital morgues are overflowing.


----------



## Adventurelawyer

Numtini said:


> Italy is waving some bureaucratic hurdles to allow faster burials because people are dying too fast and hospital morgues are overflowing.


People can’t pick up the bodies for 36 plus hours and that isn’t even in Milan, its down in Naples.


----------



## Ccll4

plethera1 said:


> I'm going to be honest.  I never thought this virus was fake but I didn't see it making the impact it is having.  Maybe I'm just not smart enough but I just don't see how cancelling everything is going to help much but I will be happy to be wrong.  The problem is as someone said the economic implications are going to be huge and if it doesn't do much not worth it.  I just feel like it delays things which could be the point as they may be buying time for more testing kits, etc.



There really is no excuse for the Federal Gov to be dragging their feet about COVID-19 testing kits. They "had" weeks to prepare for kits and setting up testing locations and to top it off a certain person is lying about the availability of kits.


----------



## AquaDame

plethera1 said:


> I'm going to be honest.  I never thought this virus was fake but I didn't see it making the impact it is having.  Maybe I'm just not smart enough but I just don't see how cancelling everything is going to help much but I will be happy to be wrong.  The problem is as someone said the economic implications are going to be huge and if it doesn't do much not worth it.  I just feel like it delays things which could be the point as they may be buying time for more testing kits, etc.



Saw this on twitter - its the easiest way to understand social distancing that I have seen so far.


----------



## blabadie

ramwitz said:


> It is about trying to slow it down so what happened in Italy doesn’t happen elsewhere. The healthcare system is not equipped for this and it is going to come down to choosing which life to save over another. But if we can slow it down so that it doesn’t increase 10x from one week to the next, it gives our healthcare system time to prepare and hopefully save more lives. I personally am feeling the effects that this is doing to the economy, but if it comes to lives, someone’s mother (potentially my own!), over money, I will choose lives.



Exactly.  The same number of Americans may ultimately become infected, but if that number can be spread out over time, patients requiring respirators/breathing assistance can be saved.  If the numbers peak very quickly, we will encounter a shortage of medical equipment and many who would have survived with access to breathing assistance, will instead perish due to lack of enough equipment to go around.

"Flattening the curve" to keep the number of simultaneous critical cases below our medical equipment supply can make such a difference.  (Interesting graphs about it can be found online and in prior posts.)


----------



## ChrissyLou

plethera1 said:


> I'm going to be honest.  I never thought this virus was fake but I didn't see it making the impact it is having.  Maybe I'm just not smart enough but I just don't see how cancelling everything is going to help much but I will be happy to be wrong.  The problem is as someone said the economic implications are going to be huge and if it doesn't do much not worth it.  I just feel like it delays things which could be the point as they may be buying time for more testing kits, etc.



I believe the thought behind closing/cancelling things is to help limit the spread from one infected person (who might be unaware they are carrying) to another.  I stated in a previous post I live in WA, where the US outbreak began so we have been dealing with this situation locally longer than some other states.  Some of our hospitals are facing surgical mask and respirator shortages.  Some healthcare workers are being directed to re-use the same mask or go without. Apparently there are still lack of test kits and lack of testing, even here.  That is unsettling. 

I place more trust in my local news sources than national ones (and I have healthcare worker friends who have worked with virus patients and I believe them - they are 30 year+ professionals), but there are some really interesting articles available (one is in the NY Times) about Seattle infectious disease Dr. Helen Chu and how she tried to assist early on and was basically shutdown.  If the information is accurate it shows how easily this spread from unwitting persons and how the Federal Government really missed the mark earlier on.  I am glad there is a much more serious tone taken now, but its too bad it had to get to where we are today.  Unfortunately, I think it's going to continue getting much worse.


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

I have seen this article mentioned, but not posted (sorry if I missed it). I hope this helps even one person understand what it is like in Italy right now, and why we need to flatten the curve here. This is an article from a well respected doctor in Italy. The English translation is below. 

https://www.ecodibergamo.it/stories...-vita-e-la-morte-di-molte-persone_1344030_11/
“I may be repeating myself, but I want to fight this sense of security that I see outside of the epicenters, as if nothing was going to happen "here". The media in Europe are reassuring, politicians are reassuring, while there's little to be reassured of.

This is the English translation of a post of another ICU physician in Bergamo, Dr. Daniele Macchini. Read until the end "After much thought about whether and what to write about what is happening to us, I felt that silence was not responsible.

I will therefore try to convey to people far from our reality what we are living in Bergamo in these days of Covid-19 pandemic. I understand the need not to create panic, but when the message of the dangerousness of what is happening does not reach people I shudder. 

I myself watched with some amazement the reorganization of the entire hospital in the past week, when our current enemy was still in the shadows: the wards slowly "emptied", elective activitieswere interrupted, intensive care were freed up to create as many beds as possible. 

All this rapid transformation brought an atmosphere of silence and surreal emptiness to the corridors of the hospital that we did not yet understand, waiting for a war that was yet to begin and that many (including me) were not so sure would ever come with such ferocity. 

I still remember my night call a week ago when I was waiting for the results of a swab. When I think about it, my anxiety over one possible case seems almost ridiculous and unjustified, now that I've seen what's happening. Well, the situation now is dramatic to say the least. 

The war has literally exploded and battles are uninterrupted day and night. But now that need for beds has arrived in all its drama. One after the other the departments that had been emptied fill up at an impressive pace. 

The boards with the names of the patients, of different colours depending on the operating unit, are now all red and instead of surgery you see the diagnosis, which is always the damned same: bilateral interstitial pneumonia. 

Now, explain to me which flu virus causes such a rapid drama. [post continues comparing covid19 to flu, link below]. And while there are still people who boast of not being afraid by ignoring directions, protesting because their normal routine is"temporarily" put in crisis, 

The epidemiological disaster is taking place. And there are no more surgeons, urologists, orthopedists, we are only doctors who suddenly become part of a single team to face this tsunami that has overwhelmed us. 

Cases are multiplying, we arrive at a rate of 15-20 admissions per day all for the same reason. The results of the swabs now come one after the other: positive, positive, positive. Suddenly the E.R. is collapsing. 

Reasons for the access always the same: fever and breathing difficulties, fever and cough, respiratory failure. Radiology reports always the same: bilateral interstitial pneumonia, bilateral interstitial pneumonia, bilateral interstitial pneumonia. All to be hospitalized. 

Someone already to be intubated and go to intensive care. For others it's too late... Every ventilator becomes like gold: those in operating theatres that have now suspended their non-urgent activity become intensive care places that did not exist before. 

The staff is exhausted. I saw the tiredness on faces that didn't know what it was despite the already exhausting workloads they had. I saw a solidarity of all of us, who never failed to go to our internist colleagues to ask "what can I do for you now?" 

Doctors who move beds and transfer patients, who administer therapies instead of nurses. Nurses with tears in their eyes because we can't save everyone, and the vital parameters of several patients at the same time reveal an already marked destiny. 

There are no more shifts, no more hours. Social life is suspended for us. We no longer see our families for fear of infecting them. Some of us have already become infected despite the protocols. 

Some of our colleagues who are infected also have infected relatives and some of their relatives are already struggling between life and death. So be patient, you can't go to the theatre, museums or the gym. Try to have pity on the myriad of old people you could exterminate. 

We just try to make ourselves useful. You should do the same: we influence the life and death of a few dozen people. You with yours, many more. Please share this message. We must spread the word to prevent what is happening here from happening all over Italy." 

I finish by saying that I really don't understand this war on panic. The only reason I see is mask shortages, but there's no mask on sale anymore. We don't have a lot of studies, but is it panic really worse than neglect and carelessness during an epidemic of this sort.”

Edited to add the English translation was from Sílvia Stringhini, an epidemiologist, not myself.


----------



## jlbf06

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> I have seen this article mentioned, but not posted (sorry if I missed it). I hope this helps even one person understand what it is like in Italy right now, and why we need to flatten the curve here. This is an article from a well respected doctor in Italy. The English translation is below.
> 
> https://www.ecodibergamo.it/stories...-vita-e-la-morte-di-molte-persone_1344030_11/
> “I may be repeating myself, but I want to fight this sense of security that I see outside of the epicenters, as if nothing was going to happen "here". The media in Europe are reassuring, politicians are reassuring, while there's little to be reassured of.
> 
> This is the English translation of a post of another ICU physician in Bergamo, Dr. Daniele Macchini. Read until the end "After much thought about whether and what to write about what is happening to us, I felt that silence was not responsible.
> 
> I will therefore try to convey to people far from our reality what we are living in Bergamo in these days of Covid-19 pandemic. I understand the need not to create panic, but when the message of the dangerousness of what is happening does not reach people I shudder.
> 
> I myself watched with some amazement the reorganization of the entire hospital in the past week, when our current enemy was still in the shadows: the wards slowly "emptied", elective activitieswere interrupted, intensive care were freed up to create as many beds as possible.
> 
> All this rapid transformation brought an atmosphere of silence and surreal emptiness to the corridors of the hospital that we did not yet understand, waiting for a war that was yet to begin and that many (including me) were not so sure would ever come with such ferocity.
> 
> I still remember my night call a week ago when I was waiting for the results of a swab. When I think about it, my anxiety over one possible case seems almost ridiculous and unjustified, now that I've seen what's happening. Well, the situation now is dramatic to say the least.
> 
> The war has literally exploded and battles are uninterrupted day and night. But now that need for beds has arrived in all its drama. One after the other the departments that had been emptied fill up at an impressive pace.
> 
> The boards with the names of the patients, of different colours depending on the operating unit, are now all red and instead of surgery you see the diagnosis, which is always the damned same: bilateral interstitial pneumonia.
> 
> Now, explain to me which flu virus causes such a rapid drama. [post continues comparing covid19 to flu, link below]. And while there are still people who boast of not being afraid by ignoring directions, protesting because their normal routine is"temporarily" put in crisis,
> 
> The epidemiological disaster is taking place. And there are no more surgeons, urologists, orthopedists, we are only doctors who suddenly become part of a single team to face this tsunami that has overwhelmed us.
> 
> Cases are multiplying, we arrive at a rate of 15-20 admissions per day all for the same reason. The results of the swabs now come one after the other: positive, positive, positive. Suddenly the E.R. is collapsing.
> 
> Reasons for the access always the same: fever and breathing difficulties, fever and cough, respiratory failure. Radiology reports always the same: bilateral interstitial pneumonia, bilateral interstitial pneumonia, bilateral interstitial pneumonia. All to be hospitalized.
> 
> Someone already to be intubated and go to intensive care. For others it's too late... Every ventilator becomes like gold: those in operating theatres that have now suspended their non-urgent activity become intensive care places that did not exist before.
> 
> The staff is exhausted. I saw the tiredness on faces that didn't know what it was despite the already exhausting workloads they had. I saw a solidarity of all of us, who never failed to go to our internist colleagues to ask "what can I do for you now?"
> 
> Doctors who move beds and transfer patients, who administer therapies instead of nurses. Nurses with tears in their eyes because we can't save everyone, and the vital parameters of several patients at the same time reveal an already marked destiny.
> 
> There are no more shifts, no more hours. Social life is suspended for us. We no longer see our families for fear of infecting them. Some of us have already become infected despite the protocols.
> 
> Some of our colleagues who are infected also have infected relatives and some of their relatives are already struggling between life and death. So be patient, you can't go to the theatre, museums or the gym. Try to have pity on the myriad of old people you could exterminate.
> 
> We just try to make ourselves useful. You should do the same: we influence the life and death of a few dozen people. You with yours, many more. Please share this message. We must spread the word to prevent what is happening here from happening all over Italy."
> 
> I finish by saying that I really don't understand this war on panic. The only reason I see is mask shortages, but there's no mask on sale anymore. We don't have a lot of studies, but is it panic really worse than neglect and carelessness during an epidemic of this sort.”
> 
> Edited to add the English translation was from Sílvia Stringhini, an epidemiologist, not myself.


100% “worth it”


----------



## smmco

Hopefully they have a plan for a bailout. We’re already making plans for a lay off.


----------



## _auroraborealis_

Oh the usual plan. Give money to he corporations who will lay off workers anyway. Shareholder value!


----------



## Disney Dad ADL

plethera1 said:


> I'm going to be honest.  I never thought this virus was fake but I didn't see it making the impact it is having.  Maybe I'm just not smart enough but I just don't see how cancelling everything is going to help much but I will be happy to be wrong.  The problem is as someone said the economic implications are going to be huge and if it doesn't do much not worth it.  I just feel like it delays things which could be the point as they may be buying time for more testing kits, etc.



The idea behind delaying the virus is mainly to decrease the peak number of cases and spread them out over time so that you don't have more cases at any given time than hospitals can handle.  One theory behind why the death rate is so much higher in Wuhan and Italy than elsewhere is that all the cases came very fast all at once, so you have people dying because they don't have access to oxygen, ventilators/ICU rooms, etc.  But if you could take those 1000 people and spread them out over several months, even though the same number of people get the virus, fewer people will die.



The idea is that everyone over the line will die due to lack of hospital beds or other health care resources that they need, so if you "flatten the curve' so to speak, you reduce the number of deaths.


----------



## xWilliam

What's DCL's refund policy on this situation? I have a cruise in September, and the final day for a full refund is in June. I've already heard horror stories of other Cruise lines denying refunds despite cancelling. I fully intend on going, I just want peace of mind that should Disney themselves cancel, I can still get a full refund


----------



## Gentry2004

xWilliam said:


> What's DCL's refund policy on this situation? I have a cruise in September, and the final day for a full refund is in June. I've already heard horror stories of other Cruise lines denying refunds despite cancelling. I fully intend on going, I just want peace of mind that should Disney themselves cancel, I can still get a full refund



You should 100% cancel before June if things are still bad, and rebook if/when the dust settles. Do not give up your chance for a cash refund. Many of us would love to still be in that window.


----------



## MarkLT1

xWilliam said:


> What's DCL's refund policy on this situation? I have a cruise in September, and the final day for a full refund is in June. I've already heard horror stories of other Cruise lines denying refunds despite cancelling. I fully intend on going, I just want peace of mind that should Disney themselves cancel, I can still get a full refund



If DCL cancels the cruise, they will give you the option to get a refund, help you with a rebook, or a credit.


----------



## tidefan

I just can't see the Magic heading to Europe in May.  Maybe I am wrong...


----------



## plethera1

Disney Dad ADL said:


> The idea behind delaying the virus is mainly to decrease the peak number of cases and spread them out over time so that you don't have more cases at any given time than hospitals can handle.  One theory behind why the death rate is so much higher in Wuhan and Italy than elsewhere is that all the cases came very fast all at once, so you have people dying because they don't have access to oxygen, ventilators/ICU rooms, etc.  But if you could take those 1000 people and spread them out over several months, even though the same number of people get the virus, fewer people will die.
> 
> View attachment 480505
> 
> The idea is that everyone over the line will die due to lack of hospital beds or other health care resources that they need, so if you "flatten the curve' so to speak, you reduce the number of deaths.



Thanks for the explanation.  I suspected something like this but makes a lot more sense.


----------



## Birdie dog

tidefan said:


> I just can't see the Magic heading to Europe in May.  Maybe I am wrong...


100% agreed. There is no way. Spain is level 3, much of the Med is closed down, and I just don't see a surge in sales to justify moving the ship to only visit the British Isles (which is a meh seller) Norway and Russia. I think DCL is playing chicken with us (I'm scheduled on the TA) and hoping we cancel and get the credit, vs them cancelling and releasing the funds.


----------



## Naeher

They need to issue an update, especially about the Magic's summer. Exactly how late can they leave it without telling people if they're going to not go to Europe?


----------



## SL6827

DCL has a fan base that is might be more loyal than others and yes, I too think they are playing the game of chicken right now.


----------



## Disney_Fan_01

SL6827 said:


> DCL has a fan base that is might be more loyal than others and yes, I too think they are playing the game of chicken right now.


I believe they are playing with their fan base. This is not how you treat your loyal customers. DCL policy does far has been subpar compared to other cruise lines.


----------



## Elsa75

Disney_Fan_01 said:


> I believe they are playing with their fan base. This is not how you treat your loyal customers. DCL policy does far has been subpar compared to other cruise lines.


I wonder if they are trying to get one more boatload on before cancelling??? I am so surprised at this point, with the public mania, that they are not following suit.


----------



## SBMCT01

Disney_Fan_01 said:


> I believe they are playing with their fan base. This is not how you treat your loyal customers. DCL policy does far has been subpar compared to other cruise lines.


I would expect they are giving significant thought on what to do and get the plan in place rather than playing games.  These are decisions that are going to be made by Iger & Co. (we'll pretend Chapek isn't a real thing) and need time to be communicated through the organization.  I would expect the US parks plan is being discussed in addition to DCL.  Frustrating not knowing, but the wheels are coming off the bus everywhere at the moment.


----------



## K8T

The UK Givernment estimate we are two weeks behind Italy, so by the end of March it will hit at it’s worse. The rest of Europe is the same maybe slightly ahead, so it’s going to take more than two months for it to come back down to some sort of normality, so that takes us to June. Magic is due in May.
I think that’s your answer.


----------



## Trera

The first case has just been reported in Orlando of the Coronavirus.


----------



## rtill

Disneyland just announced closures till the end of the month


----------



## SL6827

SBMCT01 said:


> I would expect they are giving significant thought on what to do and get the plan in place rather than playing games.  These are decisions that are going to be made by Iger & Co. (we'll pretend Chapek isn't a real thing) and need time to be communicated through the organization.  I would expect the US parks plan is being discussed in addition to DCL.  Frustrating not knowing, but the wheels are coming off the bus everywhere at the moment.


Maybe so.


----------



## Geomom

Elsa75 said:


> I wonder if they are trying to get one more boatload on before cancelling??? I am so surprised at this point, with the public mania, that they are not following suit.


I believe part of it is due to the Wonder in the middle of a 14 day panama canal cruise.  The next Wonder cruise is on 3/20.  I would expect something by next week as far as closures.  They also need to find places for their 4 ships as there are other companies using the ports.  I could see each ship (except the Wonder) doing 1 more cruise--partly due to the number of people who have already travelled to their destinations--you have 1 cruise Friday, and 2 leaving Saturday.


----------



## TestingH2O

Geomom said:


> I believe part of it is due to the Wonder in the middle of a 14 day panama canal cruise.  The next Wonder cruise is on 3/20.  I would expect something by next week as far as closures.  They also need to find places for their 4 ships as there are other companies using the ports.  I could see each ship (except the Wonder) doing 1 more cruise--partly due to the number of people who have already travelled to their destinations--you have 1 cruise Friday, and 2 leaving Saturday.


When I saw the post above about an announcement tonight/tomorrow, my immediate thought was that they'd make the announcement next week as the Wonder approaches San Diego. Not sure how much faster she can get there since most of the itinerary is sea days as it is.


----------



## qbnole

disney land closed, cruise next?


----------



## DIS_MIKE

Be safe out there everyone. A local doctor's office in my area and his entire staff (and i live in the sticks) is now in quarantine. I just came from Sam's club and it was a circus. There is still food but the main stuff is gone (water, eggs, milk and of course toilet paper). Load up on the essentials (simple things like toothpaste) because when they are gone...that's it until it gets replenished and who knows when that will be. Order your pet food as well.

I am also preparing to lose power. I don't think we will but it's smart to get some non-perishables.

"It's going to get worse"- Dr. Fauci


----------



## Adventurelawyer

DIS_MIKE said:


> Be safe out there everyone. A local doctor's office in my area and his entire staff (and i live in the sticks) is now in quarantine. I just came from Sam's club and it was a circus. There is still food but the main stuff is gone (water, eggs, milk and of course toilet paper). Load up on the essentials (simple things like toothpaste) because when they are gone...that's it until it gets replenished and who knows when that will be. Order your pet food as well.
> 
> I am also preparing to lose power. I don't think we will but it's smart to get some non-perishables.
> 
> "It's going to get worse"- Dr. Fauci


You need to take a breather.  Its gonna be ok.    We’re not gonna lose power.


----------



## Ccll4

DIS_MIKE said:


> "It's going to get worse"- Dr. Fauci



He is going to get BLASTED on twitter for saying that!


----------



## DIS_MIKE

Adventurelawyer said:


> You need to take a breather.  Its gonna be ok.    We’re not gonna lose power.


Oh I know. I'm just used to stockpiling when we have a big snow storm or hurricane coming our way. This is obviously different but I just have that same/similar mindset when it comes to getting supplies.


----------



## randumb0

@DIS_MIKE where do you live?


----------



## DIS_MIKE

randumb0 said:


> @DIS_MIKE where do you live?


Northeast Pennsylvania. Not too far from Scranton.


----------



## gourt

DIS_MIKE said:


> Be safe out there everyone. A local doctor's office in my area and his entire staff (and i live in the sticks) is now in quarantine. I just came from Sam's club and it was a circus. There is still food but the main stuff is gone (water, eggs, milk and of course toilet paper). Load up on the essentials (simple things like toothpaste) because when they are gone...that's it until it gets replenished and who knows when that will be. Order your pet food as well.
> 
> I am also preparing to lose power. I don't think we will but it's smart to get some non-perishables.
> 
> "It's going to get worse"- Dr. Fauci


We live in Oregon, and it was like that for us two weeks ago when the first case arrived. Costco has restocked. We'll get through this.


----------



## Mr. Drauer

Trera said:


> The first case has just been reported in Orlando of the Coronavirus.


who is reporting an Orlando area case?  Seminole County has one, which is travel related, and that is not Orlando.  The constant supply of mis information is not helping anyone.  we just got a call from the school superintendent that Orlando is still rated as low risk by CDC and that schools will be coming back after spring break.


----------



## Trera

Mr. Drauer said:


> who is reporting an Orlando area case?  Seminole County has one, which is travel related, and that is not Orlando.  The constant supply of mis information is not helping anyone.  we just got a call from the school superintendent that Orlando is still rated as low risk by CDC and that schools will be coming back after spring break.


Seminole County is Orlando area. I live in Seminole county and I can be in downtown Orlando in 9 minutes.


----------



## Mr. Drauer

1 - no chance on I-4 these days
2 - many people don't know central florida geography
3 - Tampa case was #2 in Florida and within 75 miles
4 - Disney is not in Orlando.

fear mongering is not helping the situation.


----------



## mmmears

Not everyone here "listens to the wrong news" and posts; I got my information from the US state dept. website and also from calling them directly (I have reasons - I didn't call because of a summer cruise).  So far US citizens can still enter the US, but they may be checked/questioned/tested and asked to quarantine.  Of course this can change at any time.

For people who don't count as citizens or people who have certain status, if you try to book a flight to the US now it says you have to apply for a permit and you must apply 72 hours in advance.  This info came from the airline as I was booking a ticket from Europe to the US this morning, but one that missed the Friday deadline.



tidefan said:


> I just can't see the Magic heading to Europe in May.  Maybe I am wrong...



I really don't see it happening either.


----------



## Trera

Mr. Drauer said:


> 1 - no chance on I-4 these days
> 2 - many people don't know central florida geography
> 3 - Tampa case was #2 in Florida and within 75 miles
> 4 - Disney is not in Orlando.
> 
> fear mongering is not helping the situation.


It wasn’t fear mongering but rather a statement of fact regarding a corona virus case in the Orlando area. Disney world is SW of Orlando about 20 miles and is in Osceola County.

our kids are out of school next week for spring break. I know what the school systems are saying regarding not closing schools but the end of spring break is 11 days away and a lot can happen between now and then.UCF and Rollins are closed to students and sports. All pro sports teams have suspended play. NCAA games in Tampa are cancelled. Public schools are the next thing on the list.


----------



## StarSeven7

Trera said:


> It wasn’t fear mongering but rather a statement of fact regarding a corona virus case in the Orlando area. Disney world is SW of Orlando about 20 miles and is in Osceola County.
> 
> our kids are out of school next week for spring break. I know what the school systems are saying regarding not closing schools but the end of spring break is 11 days away and a lot can happen between now and then.UCF and Rollins are closed to students and sports. All pro sports teams have suspended play. NCAA games in Tampa are cancelled. Public schools are the next thing on the list.


I live in Ontario and our March Break is next week as well and it was just announced this afternoon that all schools in the province will be closed an additional 2 weeks after March break.  I think it's to prevent further spread from anyone who travels and then would go back to school.  This is a huge shock so you're definitely right, a lot can change in a short amount of time!


----------



## Snowwhyt

I have been thinking about those businesses that are having the “fire-sale-style” low price cruise offers. All VERY busy with re-booking/re-shopping cruises from existing customers, in addition to a new customers.

Disney has rebooking (to new dates although higher prices then opening day) but no recent discounts, and so not as many new clients to what I expect are stagnant prices.

So If Disney must cancel future cruises, I think they have played it smart. They will have fewer people that need to be canceled therefore less backlash over these unfortunate circumstances.

I do not have a stance as to whether DCL should or should not close or length of time needed if they should close.

I’m just saying, I think it’s a good business plan.  and I plan to buy stock in Disney(in a while). They made it through 9/11, I think they’ll make it through this too.

Oh one more thing real quick. I don’t think they’re going to cancel on the day they come back, and leave people “on their way” to a vacation that wouldn’t happen.


----------



## allashore

DCL updated the Travel Alert

https://disneycruise.disney.go.com/guest-services/advisory/


----------



## Prock

Birdie dog said:


> 100% agreed. There is no way. Spain is level 3, much of the Med is closed down, and I just don't see a surge in sales to justify moving the ship to only visit the British Isles (which is a meh seller) Norway and Russia. I think DCL is playing chicken with us (I'm scheduled on the TA) and hoping we cancel and get the credit, vs them cancelling and releasing the funds.


I'm also on the TA for my honeymoon and I don't think there is any chance in the ship going to Europe.  A large part of me doesn't think it will be canceled.  Instead I could see it being rerouted as a Caribbean cruise.

That is pure speculation on my part and is not meant to be a rumor.  

The fact is that unless the industry is flat out shut down, the ships will keep sailing with people on them.


----------



## princesscinderella

The list of countries now is so long I give it a week before they are all cancelled.


----------



## randumb0

allashore said:


> DCL updated the Travel Alert
> 
> https://disneycruise.disney.go.com/guest-services/advisory/



How soon until they start adding states to that list?


----------



## qbnole

what proof do they need? can i just say i have been to one of those countries ?


----------



## TreeFalls

qbnole said:


> what proof do they need? can i just say i have been to one of those countries ?



It does seem like a giant loophole if someone wants a refund and is willing to lie.


----------



## oceanbec

Your passport shows where you have been


----------



## wombat_5606

allashore said:


> DCL updated the Travel Alert
> 
> https://disneycruise.disney.go.com/guest-services/advisory/



This is horrendous since the US has more confirmed cases than Norway and others on this list.


----------



## Trera

oceanbec said:


> Your passport shows where you have been


If you handle it on the phone, how will they get a look at your passport ?


----------



## oceanbec

Same as things like FL resident rates - you have to email the proof.


----------



## DisneyKrayzie2

Trera said:


> It wasn’t fear mongering but rather a statement of fact regarding a corona virus case in the Orlando area. Disney world is SW of Orlando about 20 miles and is in Osceola County.
> 
> our kids are out of school next week for spring break. I know what the school systems are saying regarding not closing schools but the end of spring break is 11 days away and a lot can happen between now and then.UCF and Rollins are closed to students and sports. All pro sports teams have suspended play. NCAA games in Tampa are cancelled. Public schools are the next thing on the list.



I’m in Ohio, the governor announced earlier today all public schools in Ohio will be closing on Monday for a minimum of 3 weeks. People here are in complete panic mode, preparing for the apocalyps.


----------



## qbnole

not all countries stamp passports


----------



## Lesley Wake

Well, official. Disney cruise shutting down all departures from March 14 - end of the month. https://www.wtvr.com/news/coronavir...me-parks-cruise-lines-amid-coronavirus-spread


----------



## Trera

Lesley Wake said:


> Well, official. Disney cruise shutting down all departures from March 14 - end of the month. https://www.wtvr.com/news/coronavir...me-parks-cruise-lines-amid-coronavirus-spread


Was just a matter of time.


----------



## DitkaFan

per the Orlando Sentinel "Disney Cruise Line is also suspending all new departures beginning Saturday through March".


----------



## DitkaFan

Guess I should add my source, lol - https://www.orlandosentinel.com/cor...0200313-n7ocyer7bbc4zi725gfhfor2oa-story.html


----------



## Numtini

Fingers crossed that it goes through May. Glad to hear castmembers are being paid. CMs really are the best. They deserve it.


----------



## spiders

Numtini said:


> Fingers crossed that it goes through May. Glad to hear castmembers are being paid. CMs really are the best. They deserve it.



It’s not a question of being deserved.  There aren’t too many companies that can afford payroll for 2.5 months. People are going to be in for a rude awakening come April 1.


----------



## Lesley Wake

Trera said:


> Was just a matter of time.


Yeah, I wonder when it will start sailing again. We leave in 67 days...


----------



## wl1117

Just waiting on my email regarding our March 29th sailing... wonder how this will change refund vs rebooking status.


----------



## ramwitz

Wow, they have a list of banned countries a mile long despite all the cases popping up in the US  So ridiculous. And they still claim to plan to proceed with the European sailings even though most of Europe is on their banned list. And I see still no leniency with their stingy 12-month policy despite the fact that most of their clientele have kids and obviously won’t want to sail this summer if they are cancelling their upcoming cruise. At least give us through the end of next summer!!! I am so, so done with DCL!


----------



## oceanbec

qbnole said:


> not all countries stamp passports




Yes, but you would still have other proof of travel to send to DCL.


----------



## ramwitz

wl1117 said:


> Just waiting on my email regarding our March 29th sailing... wonder how this will change refund vs rebooking status.



I am hoping they give you the option of a full refund since they are the ones canceling!Update us please with how they handle it.


----------



## tinkerone




----------



## Numtini

I would guess that a cancel means a full refund.


----------



## randumb0

I am sure they will offer refunds


----------



## wl1117

ramwitz said:


> I am hoping they give you the option of a full refund since they are the ones canceling!Update us please with how they handle it.



I’ll let everyone know when it arrives.


----------



## JM_97

Wow....


----------



## KMack

DCL has just announced that all new departures will be cancelled after 14 March until end of March.

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.


----------



## Tasmen

I'm just in such shock about all this.


----------



## mmouse37

I am actually surprised they did not cancel for longer.

MJ


----------



## JM_97

I guess all the ships will have to finish their current sailings and then just dock in port with no one on them


----------



## vegs1

KMack said:


> DCL has just announced that all new departures will be cancelled after 14 March until end of March.
> 
> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.



Don’t worry....you’re not. It was already posted on here about half an hour ago.


----------



## TreeFalls

I think they will have to offer refunds since there is no ship to get on.  I'm wondering about people who moved their sailing already and would much rather have had a refund than a cruise credit.... think they'll be out of luck?


----------



## drcarter

I noticed on the new list of restrictions with all the new countries they also listed elderly or health conditions as a reason not to go. However, it does not state if they will give you a refund for age, just for the countries. Does anyone know if you can get a refund if one of your party is a certain age? Husband is 69, seems bad to rebook for late summer (only time we can rebook) as he is not getting any younger.


----------



## PaoDCL

this is so sad. I'm sure is for the best but we were supposed to sail on the 21st.
I haven't had any email from them about any cancellation


----------



## Ccll4

allashore said:


> DCL updated the Travel Alert
> 
> https://disneycruise.disney.go.com/guest-services/advisory/



Full refund? That wasn't an option before right?


----------



## qbnole

KMack said:


> DCL has just announced that all new departures will be cancelled after 14 March until end of March.
> 
> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.


the tweet from disney parks says "beggining March 14th"


----------



## BartmanLA

Disney Cruise Lines will suspend operation starting Sat March 14 until the end of the month, all affected sailings can be found on the DCLBlog post I'll link below. https://disneycruiselineblog.com/20...-of-month-due-to-coronavirus-covid-19-threat/


----------



## mommy2allyandaveri

Wow!


----------



## mmmears

wombat_5606 said:


> This is horrendous since the US has more confirmed cases than Norway and others on this list.



It's ridiculous, especially since Norway is finally stepping up and taking decisive actions to prevent further spread and the US is doing nothing by comparison.



qbnole said:


> not all countries stamp passports



This is very, very true. 



Lesley Wake said:


> Well, official. Disney cruise shutting down all departures from March 14 - end of the month. https://www.wtvr.com/news/coronavir...me-parks-cruise-lines-amid-coronavirus-spread



Sad, but I think many of us here saw this one coming.


----------



## DIS_MIKE

randumb0 said:


> I am sure they will offer refunds


Yeah...I can't see them not issuing refunds. Of course they will try their best to keep our money and get us to re-book a future cruise but the option for a full refund needs to be on the table.


----------



## AquaDame

DIS_MIKE said:


> Yeah...I can't see them not issuing refunds. Of course they will try their best to keep our money and get us to re-book a future cruise but the option for a full refund needs to be on the table.



Especially if they stick to the 12-month booking window...


----------



## mommy2allyandaveri

There was already a thread, but looks like it had already been deleted...

https://disneycruiselineblog.com/20...-of-month-due-to-coronavirus-covid-19-threat/


----------



## DIS_MIKE

mmouse37 said:


> I am actually surprised they did not cancel for longer.
> 
> MJ


I would take that end of the month quote with a grain of salt. These dates are not set in stone and It would not surprise me if it gets extended through April and into May.


----------



## AquaDame

mommy2allyandaveri said:


> There was already a thread, but looks like it had already been deleted...
> 
> https://disneycruiselineblog.com/20...-of-month-due-to-coronavirus-covid-19-threat/



No, just merged. There have been four of them now in addition to this main thread.


----------



## FigmentSpark

I still can't find any official news from DCL.  I found the WDW one, although it was buried.


----------



## accio

Honestly, after the Disneyland closure announcement earlier today, the writing was on the wall for the rest of Disney's properties. I'm very glad that they made this difficult decision, it pains me to say that they did the right thing; human lives are more important than a trip to a theme park or a cruise.

For those of you who had a cruise booked this month, I am so sorry, hugs to each and every one of you. I am a massive baseball fan and am still recovering from the shock of the suspension news reported earlier this afternoon, just been a very sad day 

Figment, here is the press release provided to the news organizations.


----------



## mmouse37

FigmentSpark said:


> I still can't find any official news from DCL.  I found the WDW one, although it was buried.



Its on their website under the covid-19 travel alert

MJ


----------



## mmmears

accio said:


> Honestly, after the Disneyland closure announcement earlier today, the writing was on the wall for the rest of Disney's properties. I'm very glad that they made this difficult decision, it pains me to say that they did the right thing; human lives are more important than a trip to a theme park or a cruise.
> 
> For those of you who had a cruise booked this month, I am so sorry, hugs to each and every one of you. I am a massive baseball fan and am still recovering from the shock of the suspension news reported earlier this afternoon, just been a very sad day



Very well said.  Human lives are more important.  It's still a sad day for many, as you said, but I think it had to happen.  My cruise isn't until late summer, but I question whether the Magic will even get to Europe this year.


----------



## tidefan

mmmears said:


> Very well said.  Human lives are more important.  It's still a sad day for many, as you said, but I think it had to happen.  My cruise isn't until late summer, but I question whether the Magic will even get to Europe this year.


Been thinking about that.  I wonder if they won't leave the Magic in the Caribbean this Summer, and (a big IF) if things have calmed somewhat, they would use that as an option to rebook some of the people who are cancelled or moved now...


----------



## accio

mmmears said:


> Very well said.  Human lives are more important.  It's still a sad day for many, as you said, but I think it had to happen.  My cruise isn't until late summer, but I question whether the Magic will even get to Europe this year.



You know, I would not be surprised if that was the case. 

Do any of our Floridians know the status of the Florida ports?


----------



## JDBlair

mmouse37 said:


> Its on their website under the covid-19 travel alert
> 
> MJ


I've read the alert multiple times and I don't see anything about flat out cancellations.  Are you able to screen shot the exact area, maybe I'm overlooking it.


----------



## accio

JDBlair said:


> I've read the alert multiple times and I don't see anything about flat out cancellations.  Are you able to screen shot the exact area, maybe I'm overlooking it.



Oh thank God, I thought I was experiencing reading comprehension and vision issues in my soon-to-be middle age LOL.


----------



## DIS_MIKE

accio said:


> For those of you who had a cruise booked this month, I am so sorry, hugs to each and every one of you. I am a massive baseball fan and am still recovering from the shock of the suspension news reported earlier this afternoon, just been a very sad day


Same here....just a massive blow today for everyone.


----------



## Gentry2004

Fingers crossed they extend at least one more week. Then I get a refund instead of credit. I’m so sorry for those who were still
planning to travel or already left!


----------



## wl1117

accio said:


> Honestly, after the Disneyland closure announcement earlier today, the writing was on the wall for the rest of Disney's properties. I'm very glad that they made this difficult decision, it pains me to say that they did the right thing; human lives are more important than a trip to a theme park or a cruise.
> 
> For those of you who had a cruise booked this month, I am so sorry, hugs to each and every one of you. I am a massive baseball fan and am still recovering from the shock of the suspension news reported earlier this afternoon, just been a very sad day
> 
> Figment, here is the press release provided to the news organizations.



I agree it’s the right thing. We’ve just been waiting since Sunday for them to make this call. We’re not disappointed so much as relieved. Human lives are more important than any trip. We are healthy and not immune compromised, but we have many connections to people who aren’t. Most people know and love someone who is vulnerable. We have to protect those communities as much as we can.
Stay healthy, everyone!


----------



## FigmentSpark

So the Costco agent said they have received no notifications about cruise cancellations.  They couldn't get through to DCL, either.  The supervisor was telling the agents that they are not to advise customers of any cancellations and unless we see something official from DCL, we should continue to port.

I will be calling them again tomorrow morning, I guess.


----------



## Gentry2004

FigmentSpark said:


> So the Costco agent said they have received no notifications about cruise cancellations.  They couldn't get through to DCL, either.  The supervisor was telling the agents that they are not to advise customers of any cancellations and unless we see something official from DCL, we should continue to port.
> 
> I will be calling them again tomorrow morning, I guess.



I’m impressed you got someone to answer the phone!


----------



## JDBlair

FigmentSpark said:


> So the Costco agent said they have received no notifications about cruise cancellations.  They couldn't get through to DCL, either.  The supervisor was telling the agents that they are not to advise customers of any cancellations and unless we see something official from DCL, we should continue to port.
> 
> I will be calling them again tomorrow morning, I guess.


I wish I could give you a hug because I can certainly appreciate the position you're in.  If I were you, I guess I would just continue heading to the port because what else are you to do?  Can't trust everything that's on the internet, that is one thing I know for sure.  I don't envy your position at all.  This is just awful!


----------



## iZon

How many lives will be saved by Disney closing their parks? Actually, probably more will be saved by the number of cars kept off the road than from the virus. So by that logic, they should never reopen.


----------



## Intr3pid

mmmears said:


> It's ridiculous, especially since Norway is finally stepping up and taking decisive actions to prevent further spread and the US is doing nothing by comparison.


It's really for optics - you know, the election year.  

Really, the government needs to assume leadership here - every US domestic cancellation or shutdown or ban has been self-initiated by the organization involved.  Otherwise, all I see is the financial stimulus from the feds to help the stock market.  Stock market is all they can think of.  It's like the people at the top are deer caught in the headlight.  Just frozen.


----------



## mmouse37

JDBlair said:


> I've read the alert multiple times and I don't see anything about flat out cancellations.  Are you able to screen shot the exact area, maybe I'm overlooking it.



Sorry, I just read the whole thing again and it does not mention the new cancellations.....just the other new updates.  But DCLBlog is listing all the cruises that are affected by the cancellations.  Hope DCL will update the alert with the new info soon.


----------



## Gentry2004

mmouse37 said:


> Sorry, I just read the whole thing again and it does not mention the new cancellations.....just the other new updates.  But DCLBlog is listing all the cruises that are affected by the cancellations.  Hope DCL will update the alert with the new info soon.



It’s on the official Disney twitter feed.


----------



## Intr3pid

Gentry2004 said:


> It’s on the official Disney twitter feed.


They are probably drafting a version blessed by the in-house counsel first before distribution.


----------



## accio

FigmentSpark said:


> So the Costco agent said they have received no notifications about cruise cancellations.  They couldn't get through to DCL, either.  The supervisor was telling the agents that they are not to advise customers of any cancellations and unless we see something official from DCL, we should continue to port.
> 
> I will be calling them again tomorrow morning, I guess.



Here is a list of the affected sailings. It sounds as if you're sailing pretty soon, I am so sorry for you and your family  

Good luck with this, I'm sure DCL will issue a more direct release tomorrow or sometime over the weekend.


----------



## rtill

Would be very simple for DCL to post a very simple cancellation notice on their website, FB page, and or Twitter. Nobody is questioning the decision (at least I would think nobody) but the people with early morning travel plans need official notice.


----------



## FigmentSpark

rtill said:


> Would be very simple for DCL to post a very simple cancellation notice on their website, FB page, and or Twitter. Nobody is questioning the decision (at least I would think nobody) but the people with early morning travel plans need official notice.


That's exactly my feeling.  It would be easy to just update that one page.  They've done it for the hurricanes, so why not for this?  If it's true (and, by the way, you can't book the last March Fantasy sailing, so maybe it is), then a simple update rather than a tweet would mean people would not be getting on a plane tomorrow.  Yet, who's going to lose that amount of money by not showing up, if the cruise actually goes?


----------



## YohoAPiratesLife4Me

DIS_MIKE said:


> Yeah...I can't see them not issuing refunds. Of course they will try their best to keep our money and get us to re-book a future cruise but the option for a full refund needs to be on the table.



  EXACTLY!! What a disaster. We were supposed to do the Alaska cruise on 5/25. Don’t get me wrong we are grateful Disney said they would issue a cruise credit and move cruises booked thru 5/31, but at the same time they put rules on it saying we have to book a cruise by the next year to the exact date of our previous cruise...seriously???

So for me, I have Cystic Fibrosis which is a severe chronic lung disease. CDC would consider me a higher risk like elderly people and it could be deadly if I caught Covid-19. I hate to break it to Disney but if there isn’t a vaccine by this year, there’s no way I can go on a cruise booked for early next year. My luck I would move it to next year but things would be semi calmed down for most people but not me and then I would be stuck with canceling and no money or cruise credit offered again. Also, the Alaska cruises are more expensive than what we paid for this years! Of course! So they will have our money for 2019, and all of 2020, and then into 2021...And to top it off...we will owe more for the exact same cruise we had already booked!!! No thanks!!!! Full refund PLEASE!


----------



## accio

rtill said:


> Would be very simple for DCL to post a very simple cancellation notice on their website, FB page, and or Twitter. Nobody is questioning the decision (at least I would think nobody) but the people with early morning travel plans need official notice.



At the very minimum, a broadcast e-mail to their passengers, it's just good customer service to do so. For crying out loud, my town's library and rec centre have kept me abreast of COVID-19 within the past couple of days.


----------



## brentm77

Prock said:


> I'm also on the TA for my honeymoon and I don't think there is any chance in the ship going to Europe.  A large part of me doesn't think it will be canceled.  Instead I could see it being rerouted as a Caribbean cruise.
> 
> That is pure speculation on my part and is not meant to be a rumor.
> 
> The fact is that unless the industry is flat out shut down, the ships will keep sailing with people on them.



If our Greek cruise was moved to the Caribbean, it would take a 70% discount for to even consider keeping the booking.  And the balance would need to be paid back, not some credit. We paid an absurd, once in a lifetime, premium for the cruise and are in a room we would have never been ok with for a Caribbean cruise since the ports were the central focus of the cruise. Absent and really good offer, and clear signs the virus was clearing, I would most likely cancel  and rebook some other time.


----------



## pointybubble

I'm booked on the 3/19 Magic which is obviously not going to happen. I am surprised Disney did not have a blast email ready to go out to us because they still haven't officially informed us. My travel agent sent me an email telling me about the announcement, but that they hadn't told her anything, either. We don't yet know if we are getting a refund or a credit. Everything in my online booking looks normal. 

I know it's not that big a deal in the scope of what the world is dealing with, but I am so, so bummed. This was our first family cruise and I spent so much time researching, planning, and buying things for our trip. Embarkation day is my birthday and my DH had even ordered stateroom surprises for me (he told me after the news tonight). I guess I was just hoping that we would be able to make it on our cruise before it came to this.

I still have my heart set on sailing this year, but not sure if I can stomach paying $1-2k over what we had already paid for the dates that work for us, or the uncertainty about when this will all be over.


----------



## MomOTwins

rtill said:


> Would be very simple for DCL to post a very simple cancellation notice on their website, FB page, and or Twitter. Nobody is questioning the decision (at least I would think nobody) but the people with early morning travel plans need official notice.


If it was a false rumor disney would have contradicted it by now.  All indications are it is official.


----------



## brentm77

pointybubble said:


> I'm booked on the 3/19 Magic which is obviously not going to happen. I am surprised Disney did not have a blast email ready to go out to us because they still haven't officially informed us. My travel agent sent me an email telling me about the announcement, but that they hadn't told her anything, either. We don't yet know if we are getting a refund or a credit. Everything in my online booking looks normal.
> 
> I know it's not that big a deal in the scope of what the world is dealing with, but I am so, so bummed. This was our first family cruise and I spent so much time researching, planning, and buying things for our trip. Embarkation day is my birthday and my DH had even ordered stateroom surprises for me (he told me after the news tonight). I guess I was just hoping that we would be able to make it on our cruise before it came to this.
> 
> I still have my heart set on sailing this year, but not sure if I can stomach paying $1-2k over what we had already paid for the dates that work for us, or the uncertainty about when this will all be over.



Hopefully Disney will offer a significant discount or price match for rebook a canceled cruise. Somehow, I am doubtful given how they have handled the other rebookings.


----------



## BlueRibbon

Here's to hoping that DCL will provide a 225% credit just like Princess!


----------



## DIS_MIKE

BlueRibbon said:


> Here's to hoping that DCL will provide a 225% credit just like Princess!


I would definitely jump on that option!


----------



## Snowwhyt

oceanbec said:


> Your passport shows where you have been


I’ve had 3 passports, 7 cruises and a disappointing 0 passport stamps.


----------



## Snowwhyt

iZon said:


> How many lives will be saved by Disney closing their parks? Actually, probably more will be saved by the number of cars kept off the road than from the virus. So by that logic, they should never reopen.


How many relationships will not occur with “social distanting” and with the other swing of the pendulum, will we be able to handle the January births and the possibilities of this virus still causing havoc?


----------



## FigmentSpark

DCL website now updated with cancellations.


----------



## AquaDame

FigmentSpark said:


> DCL website now updated with cancellations.



That took longer than you'd think... I'm so sorry to everyone who can no longer take their cruise.


----------



## LeiaOfAlderaan

The cruise right before ours on the Wonder was cancelled, just missed the cut off. I guess it’s back to playing chicken with DCL. 

I sure hope they are offering people with cancelled cruises who take the cruise credit more than 100% and more than 12 months to use it. And the ability to use it on more than one cruise if you want to.


----------



## Kennywood

Disney Cruise Line will suspend all new departures beginning Saturday, March 14, through the end of the month. The Walt Disney Company will pay its cast members during that closure period. The hotels at both Walt Disney World and Disneyland Paris will remain open until further notice. The retail and dining complexes, Disney Springs at Walt Disney World and Disney Village at Disneyland Paris, will remain open. Domestic Walt Disney Company employees who are able to work from home are being asked to do so, including those at The Walt Disney Studios, Walt Disney Television, ESPN, Direct-to-Consumer, and Parks, Experiences and Products. We will continue to stay in close contact with appropriate officials and health experts.

_Source: https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...close-disney-cruise-line-to-suspend-sailings/_


----------



## Kennywood

More information here:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/if-dcl-cancels.3796328/post-61671803


----------



## Gentry2004

LeiaOfAlderaan said:


> The cruise right before ours on the Wonder was cancelled, just missed the cut off. I guess it’s back to playing chicken with DCL.
> 
> I sure hope they are offering people with cancelled cruises who take the cruise credit more than 100% and more than 12 months to use it. And the ability to use it on more than one cruise if you want to.



Same, we are 4/6 Magic. There is also a 4/2 Magic. Hoping for an extension.


----------



## DVC_HK

Lesley Wake said:


> Yeah, I wonder when it will start sailing again. We leave in 67 days...


We do as well and we really don't want to miss our first cruise


----------



## Dopey 2020

Hoping to sail on 4/20 the way I see it is the Dream will be cleaner than a surgical center, you've got a better chance of catching this from the panicked mob at your local grocery store.


----------



## _auroraborealis_

All of this is about a lot more than personal inconvenience. Just keep reminding yourself of that.


----------



## DIS_MIKE

Gentry2004 said:


> Same, we are 4/6 Magic. There is also a 4/2 Magic. Hoping for an extension.


My cruise is not until May so who knows what will happen at this point. It really is a roll of the dice because we have no idea how bad this is going to get. Many businesses are throwing out that end of the month date just to put something out there. You are just past the cutoff but I would assume at this point that it will get extended. 

Delta Is only letting its customers re-book if they chose a flight from March on. Of course I bought tickets on Feb 28th so I just missed it. Not sure if they will help me or not. You cannot get through to anyone and their website is saying do not call them until 72 hours before your trip. Such a mess! 

It's really time for all travel agencies, airlines, and cruise lines to just start accepting the fact that things are crazy and people are stressed out. Make it easy for everyone and just offer easy cancellation measures without al this restrictive nonsense! What is so hard about that?


----------



## WDWEPCOT

Could not agree more - but they have our money and they are not about to give that back no matter what - they need to think about their customer base and keeping it.


----------



## gotomu212

Dopey 2020 said:


> Hoping to sail on 4/20 the way I see it is the Dream will be cleaner than a surgical center, you've got a better chance of catching this from the panicked mob at your local grocery store.



Unless your grocery store has 4,000 people in it and you all stay inside for 3 days together then no, you do not have a better chance of catching it at the grocery store.

This downplaying is putting older people at serious risk. I hope that we all start act responsibly in order to literally save lives.


----------



## cruisehopeful

Does anyone know Wonder's schedule? I am asking because I am to sail 4/10 (already decided I'm not going, but holding out on cancelling because I want a refund and not a cruise credit). Since the Wonder isn't sailing the rest of the month, does that change all following cruises? Unless it was set to sail on 4/1, it will throw off something in the line up.


----------



## Gentry2004

cruisehopeful said:


> Does anyone know Wonder's schedule? I am asking because I am to sail 4/10 (already decided I'm not going, but holding out on cancelling because I want a refund and not a cruise credit). Since the Wonder isn't sailing the rest of the month, does that change all following cruises? Unless it was set to sail on 4/1, it will throw off something in the line up.



The schedules are not changing. DCL listed all the specific cruises that are cancelled. Wonder’s first cruise will be whichever one first departs after 3/31.


----------



## PsylockeSmythe

cruisehopeful said:


> Does anyone know Wonder's schedule? I am asking because I am to sail 4/10 (already decided I'm not going, but holding out on cancelling because I want a refund and not a cruise credit). Since the Wonder isn't sailing the rest of the month, does that change all following cruises? Unless it was set to sail on 4/1, it will throw off something in the line up.


The Wonder's last cruise in March was originally scheduled to leave San Diego on the 29th and arrive back on the 5ht of April.  So with the cancellations, the first scheduled cruise of the Wonder after the current repositioning cruise is April 5th that is suppose to be a 5 day cruise.

Psy


----------



## DisneyWishes14

DIS_MIKE said:


> My cruise is not until May so who knows what will happen at this point. It really is a roll of the dice because we have no idea how bad this is going to get. Many businesses are throwing out that end of the month date just to put something out there. You are just past the cutoff but I would assume at this point that it will get extended.
> 
> Delta Is only letting its customers re-book if they chose a flight from March on. Of course I bought tickets on Feb 28th so I just missed it. Not sure if they will help me or not. You cannot get through to anyone and their website is saying do not call them until 72 hours before your trip. Such a mess!
> 
> It's really time for all travel agencies, airlines, and cruise lines to just start accepting the fact that things are crazy and people are stressed out. Make it easy for everyone and just offer easy cancellation measures without al this restrictive nonsense! What is so hard about that?



Travel agencies are subject to the terms and conditions of the companies they book with - I'm not sure how you expect them to ease cancellation measures when they have no control over them.


----------



## 1supermomsmd

So glad Costco implemented an online way to cancel your cruise, if within the cruise credit policy. This started today. You send an email to cruisecancel@costcotravel.com and then they send you a link to fill out an online form. DCL is “holding” that credit under your original reservation number and like a placeholder. But, if you want to re-book at this time using the credit, you need to call Costco because they in turn need to call Disney for the new booking. At this time there is no way to apply those credited funds if you would book online. If you are prior to your PIF date, you can call Costco and they can cancel your booking themselves without calling DCL (this is the way it has always been). So while long hold to reach Costco rep, at least you don’t need to wait more time for them to reach Disney if prior to PIF date.


----------



## Starwind

The Government of Canada has announced:

Cruise ships transporting over 500 people will not be able to stop in Canada until JULY 1.  

This will have significant impact on the Alaska cruise season.

For the Arctic, it applies for the entire cruise season due to inadequate health resources there.

For smaller ships, including ferries, additional health measures will be added.

Also, inbound flights from other countries will be restricted to coming in to a smaller number of Canadian airports.  Details to come.

(per live press conference on CBC)


----------



## Starwind

The Government of Canada has announced:

Cruise ships transporting over 500 people will not be able to stop in Canada until JULY 1.  

This will have significant impact on the Alaska cruise season.

For the Arctic, it applies for the entire cruise season due to inadequate health resources there.

For smaller ships, including ferries, additional health measures will be added.

Also, inbound flights from other countries will be restricted to coming in to a smaller number of Canadian airports.  Details to come.

(per live press conference on CBC, statement from Minister of Transport)


----------



## Disney_Fan_01

gotomu212 said:


> Unless your grocery store has 4,000 people in it and you all stay inside for 3 days together then no, you do not have a better chance of catching it at the grocery store.
> 
> This downplaying is putting older people at serious risk. I hope that we all start act responsibly in order to literally save lives.


Completely agree. No need for callous attitude now. Community needs to come together to help each other and not play anyone down or down play the situation if someone is fearful. The other stats that have been thrown out which talks about more likelihood to be struck by a lightning or heat by a car than dying by corona virus have no bearing here. The actual fact is that no one known what this virus will do; so let’s heed caution. Vacations are not that much more important than lives. Most people take vacations every year, but everyone has only one life. Let’s be respectful!


----------



## JWelch62

Starwind said:


> The Government of Canada has announced:
> 
> Cruise ships transporting over 500 people will not be able to stop in Canada until JULY 1.
> 
> This will have significant impact on the Alaska cruise season.
> 
> For the Arctic, it applies for the entire cruise season due to inadequate health resources there.
> 
> For smaller ships, including ferries, additional health measures will be added.
> 
> Also, inbound flights from other countries will be restricted to coming in to a smaller number of Canadian airports.  Details to come.
> 
> (per live press conference on CBC)


Well, dang. Unless DCL changes the Vancouver port of call it would appear that the HI cruises will have to be cancelled. It is possible that they could depart from/return to San Diego, making a stop in Ensenada to satisfy Jones act requirements.


----------



## blackhwk77

Anyone know how Allianz  will handle this ?   We had 4 nights at disney plus a 3 night cruise in 2 weeks that has been cancelled.  Not worried about getting my money for the cruise or hotel as Disney should take care of that.  It's more the airline cancellation fees plus the non-refundable car rental I purchased.  From the policy it doesn't seem clear this is one of the covered conditions.


----------



## MrWhizzard

JWelch62 said:


> It is possible that they could depart from/return to San Diego, making a stop in Ensenada to satisfy Jones act requirements.


I don't think Ensenada would satisfy the cabotage requirements. That would require a _distant foreign port_, which is defined as outside of North (and Central) America.


----------



## LeiaOfAlderaan

JWelch62 said:


> Well, dang. Unless DCL changes the Vancouver port of call it would appear that the HI cruises will have to be cancelled. It is possible that they could depart from/return to San Diego, making a stop in Ensenada to satisfy Jones act requirements.



Experts seem to think we’ve got a rough 2-3 months ahead. I don’t see a cruise leaving from San Diego when CA is one of the “hotspots” for the virus. Not to mention HI and Mexico may end up closing their ports. I don’t see how the Alaska cruise season doesn’t get cancelled or severely delayed.


----------



## JWelch62

MrWhizzard said:


> I don't think Ensenada would satisfy the cabotage requirements. That would require a _distant foreign port_, which is defined as outside of North (and Central) America.



DCL does 2N/3N cruises from San Diego to Ensenada every year.. And Ensenada was the port used in 2012 for the 14N to HI from LA. I think it satisfies the requirement. BUT, San Diego may shut its terminal, too. We've just had 5 new cases with 2 community spread.

Anyway, just positing an option if DCL is committed to this cruise.

EDIT: 2012 cruise was LA to HI, not SD to HI


----------



## planecrazy63

This will cancel Hawaii and most of Alaska - it will probably be later today until we hear the plans for the wonder. EVERY Alaska cruise regardless of the line or port of embarkation currently stops in Vancouver or Victoria.


----------



## Seamama

Oh dear! 

So this is for ships stopping at a Canadian port... that hopefully doesn’t affect ships starting from a Canadian port? 

And it says restricted flights into Canada, but I wonder about crossing the border from WA State by car or train?

Thinking out loud, I know folks here don’t have answers... nervous for our mid-Aug Alaska cruise.



Starwind said:


> The Government of Canada has announced:
> 
> Cruise ships transporting over 500 people will not be able to stop in Canada until JULY 1.
> 
> This will have significant impact on the Alaska cruise season.
> 
> For the Arctic, it applies for the entire cruise season due to inadequate health resources there.
> 
> For smaller ships, including ferries, additional health measures will be added.
> 
> Also, inbound flights from other countries will be restricted to coming in to a smaller number of Canadian airports.  Details to come.
> 
> (per live press conference on CBC, statement from Minister of Transport)


----------



## planecrazy63

Seamama said:


> Oh dear!
> 
> So this is for ships stopping at a Canadian port... that hopefully doesn’t affect ships starting from a Canadian port?
> 
> And it says restricted flights into Canada, but I wonder about crossing the border from WA State by car or train?
> 
> Thinking out loud, I know folks here don’t have answers... nervous for our mid-Aug Alaska cruise.


No - the wording probably wasn't the best on the original article. The actual text " The federal government has temporarily barred all cruise ships and ferries that carry more than 500 people, including crew, from docking in Canada until July to protect against the growing COVID-19 pandemic." This means no embarking, disembarking, etc.


----------



## rmonty02

News link please? I have a June Alaska cruise...TIA


----------



## JWelch62

LeiaOfAlderaan said:


> Experts seem to think we’ve got a rough 2-3 months ahead. I don’t see a cruise leaving from San Diego when CA is one of the “hotspots” for the virus. Not to mention HI and Mexico may end up closing their ports. I don’t see how the Alaska cruise season doesn’t get cancelled or severely delayed.


I tend to agree. I'm just theorizing on options for DCL. I fully expect HI to shut its ports to cruise ships. Probably CA, too.


----------



## MrWhizzard

JWelch62 said:


> DCL does 2N/3N cruises from San Diego to Ensenada every year..


A closed loop itinerary is only required to visit any foreign port.



> And Ensenada was the port used in 2012 for the 14N to HI from San Diego. I think it satisfies the requirement.


I don't think this qualifies. Here's the text of the Passenger Vessel Services Act:





> No foreign vessels shall transport passengers between ports or places in the United States, either directly or by way of a foreign port, under a penalty of $200 [now $762] for each passenger so transported and landed.



The Wikipedia article further details the exceptions to this as:


> foreign-flagged ships departing from and returning to the same U.S. port, provided the ship visits any foreign port


and:


> foreign-flagged ships departing from a U.S. port, visiting a _distant_ foreign port, and then continuing to a second U.S. port


----------



## Ralph&Pam

JWelch62 said:


> DCL does 2N/3N cruises from San Diego to Ensenada every year.. And Ensenada was the port used in 2012 for the 14N to HI from LA. I think it satisfies the requirement. BUT, San Diego may shut its terminal, too. We've just had 5 new cases with 2 community spread.
> 
> Anyway, just positing an option if DCL is committed to this cruise.
> 
> EDIT: 2012 cruise was LA to HI, not SD to HI


But those 2-night and 3-night cruises are round trips returning to San Diego. That’s similar to all the Port Canaveral itineraries and not a problem under the PVSA (Passenger Vessel Service Act, not the Jones Act that applies to freight carriers, although similar provisions apply). The one-way trips between two US ports are not permitted without a stop at a distant foreign port. That’s why the Wonder stops in Cartegena, Columbia on the Panama Canal cruises.


----------



## mousefan73

I am/ was booked on the Hawaiian Cruise. Our FB groups are devastier I have been bawling the past 15 minutes. This was more than a vacation. I will miss out on meeting my new friends I have made these past two years on our groups. The hours and hours spent planning, FE Hawaiian themed.
And to top this off. We have a real problem getting worse- Coronavirus.


----------



## JWelch62

Ralph&Pam said:


> But those 2-night and 3-night cruises are round trips returning to San Diego. That’s similar to all the Port Canaveral itineraries and not a problem under the PVSA (Passenger Vessel Service Act, not the Jones Act that applies to freight carriers, although similar provisions apply). The one-way trips between two US ports are not permitted without a stop at a distant foreign port. That’s why the Wonder stops in Cartegena, Columbia on the Panama Canal cruises.


OK, so then the 2012 cruise, being round trip to/from LA didn't need to stop in Ensenada? Just curious. 

Thanks for the specifics.


----------



## JWelch62

MrWhizzard said:


> A closed loop itinerary is only required to visit any foreign port.
> 
> 
> I don't think this qualifies. Here's the text of the Passenger Vessel Services Act:
> 
> The Wikipedia article further details the exceptions to this as:
> 
> and:


Thanks for the details


----------



## DCL Repeaters

JWelch62 said:


> OK, so then the 2012 cruise, being round trip to/from LA didn't need to stop in Ensenada? Just curious.
> 
> Thanks for the specifics.



Yes it did stop at Ensenada.


----------



## Seamama

Thanks! I should’ve checked the original announcement instead of relying on news summary. 



planecrazy63 said:


> No - the wording probably wasn't the best on the original article. The actual text " The federal government has temporarily barred all cruise ships and ferries that carry more than 500 people, including crew, from docking in Canada until July to protect against the growing COVID-19 pandemic." This means no embarking, disembarking, etc.


----------



## TaiTai1

Thank you for reporting this information.  It is very important and very timely for me as we have an Alaskan Cruise with DCL coming up soon in May.  We will wait and see how DCL handles this.  But thanks for posting so promptly with this information.


----------



## JWelch62

DCL Repeaters said:


> Yes it did stop at Ensenada.


Yeah, I know it stopped in Ensenada. I realized my error soon after I posted. The closed loop cruises require "any" foreign port. Ensenada satisfies that requirement.


----------



## TaiTai1

Thanks for this timely information.  It all be interesting to see how DCL handles this new twist.


----------



## lanejudy

blackhwk77 said:


> Anyone know how Allianz  will handle this ?   We had 4 nights at disney plus a 3 night cruise in 2 weeks that has been cancelled.  Not worried about getting my money for the cruise or hotel as Disney should take care of that.  It's more the airline cancellation fees plus the non-refundable car rental I purchased.  From the policy it doesn't seem clear this is one of the covered conditions.


You'll have to check the fine print of your policy, or call the insurance to confirm.  Some folks have reported that "pandemic" is specifically excluded from their policies.  As to whether the airfare and/or car rental are covered -- did you ever add those to your policy?  Or did you only include WDW and the cruise?  If you purchased a policy offered by DCL - it only covers those components purchased directly from DCL (so for most that is just the cruise fare, unless you did a package deal that included it all).

Good luck!


----------



## Luckymommyx2

Just thinking....what is happening to the CMs during the canceled cruises? I’m guessing they stay on the ship and clean (even more)? With so many from foreign countries they can’t just go home and come back in a few weeks-especially with the travel bans or potential travel bans.


----------



## dclpluto

TaiTai1 said:


> Thanks for this timely information.  It all be interesting to see how DCL handles this new twist.



Yep 
Sail with 499 or less guests.  Very highly unlikely. The only way I see this happening if other places has the same restrictions as Canada and they have no where to go. Will they make money with 499 guests  or will they rather just shut  it down until who knows when


----------



## dclpluto

mousefan73 said:


> I am/ was booked on the Hawaiian Cruise. Our FB groups are devastier I have been bawling the past 15 minutes. This was more than a vacation. I will miss out on meeting my new friends I have made these past two years on our groups. The hours and hours spent planning, FE Hawaiian themed.
> And to top this off. We have a real problem getting worse- Coronavirus.



So very sorry hang in  there. Maybe the wonder will do a round trip Hawaii. One way is out. Anything is possible.they need somewhere to go if possible


----------



## Astrogal

Welp I cancelled my June 1st Alaska yesterday so this does me no good.  But I'd rather resolve the issue asap instead of wait to see if they would maybe have issued full refunds.


----------



## MomOTwins

Just a PSA, if you are on an Alaska/Hawaii cruise, PLEASE give it a few days before calling to let the people with March cruises get through to DCL.  I expect the phone CMs won’t have any more info at this time anyway until DCL makes a formal announcement


----------



## _auroraborealis_

TaiTai1 said:


> Thank you for reporting this information.  It is very important and very timely for me as we have an Alaskan Cruise with DCL coming up soon in May.  We will wait and see how DCL handles this.  But thanks for posting so promptly with this information.


The cruise cannot happen.


----------



## JWelch62

blackhwk77 said:


> Anyone know how Allianz  will handle this ?   We had 4 nights at disney plus a 3 night cruise in 2 weeks that has been cancelled.  Not worried about getting my money for the cruise or hotel as Disney should take care of that.  It's more the airline cancellation fees plus the non-refundable car rental I purchased.  From the policy it doesn't seem clear this is one of the covered conditions.


Check your CC to see if they offer travel insurance on tickets purchased on that card. Since the cruise was cancelled you may be able to use that insurance on your tickets and car rental.


----------



## blackhwk77

lanejudy said:


> You'll have to check the fine print of your policy, or call the insurance to confirm.  Some folks have reported that "pandemic" is specifically excluded from their policies.  As to whether the airfare and/or car rental are covered -- did you ever add those to your policy?  Or did you only include WDW and the cruise?  If you purchased a policy offered by DCL - it only covers those components purchased directly from DCL (so for most that is just the cruise fare, unless you did a package deal that included it all).
> 
> Good luck!


I bought it directly though Allianz since we were going to Disney as well.   I bought it February 6th so it had the clause excluding epidemics already, that's what I get for putting off buying the insurance I guess.  



JWelch62 said:


> Check your CC to see if they offer travel insurance on tickets purchased on that card. Since the cruise was cancelled you may be able to use that insurance on your tickets and car rental.



Thanks for the tip, I need to see what card I used for


----------



## smmco

TaiTai1 said:


> Thank you for reporting this information.  It is very important and very timely for me as we have an Alaskan Cruise with DCL coming up soon in May.  We will wait and see how DCL handles this.  But thanks for posting so promptly with this information.


Maybe they’ll change the cruises to depart from Seattle.


----------



## Ccll4

smmco said:


> Maybe they’ll change the cruises to depart from Seattle.


It's possible. I recall one of the reasons they chose Vancouver is due to Seattle having no slots available. We shall see, time will tell.


----------



## StarSeven7

Even if they leave from Seattle, isn't that not allowed because it's a closed-loop US cruise and it can't stop in a foreign port?  My parents are on a Holland America cruise departing from Seattle so we're trying to figure out if it will get cancelled now or not.


----------



## JWelch62

StarSeven7 said:


> Even if they leave from Seattle, isn't that not allowed because it's a closed-loop US cruise and it can't stop in a foreign port?  My parents are on a Holland America cruise departing from Seattle so we're trying to figure out if it will get cancelled now or not.


As I learned earlier in the thread  leaving from Seattle (or San Diego) wouldn't work. It's not closed loop, so a "distant" foreign port is required.


----------



## lanejudy

JWelch62 said:


> As I learned earlier in the thread  leaving from Seattle (or San Diego) wouldn't work. It's not closed loop, so a "distant" foreign port is required.


Actually, there are 2 discussions here asking about leaving from Seattle, but neither will work though for different reasons.

The HI cruises are one-way, therefore must stop in a "distant" foreign port if going between 2 US cities.

The AK cruises are closed-loop but must stop at any foreign port, however with all Canadian ports closed there is nowhere else to stop except for US ports.


----------



## StarSeven7

lanejudy said:


> Actually, there are 2 discussions here asking about leaving from Seattle, but neither will work though for different reasons.
> 
> The HI cruises are one-way, therefore must stop in a "distant" foreign port if going between 2 US cities.
> 
> The AK cruises are closed-loop but must stop at any foreign port, however with all Canadian ports closed there is nowhere else to stop except for US ports.


Ok, that's what I thought.  So essentially, Alaska cruises are not going to happen until at least July.


----------



## Lesley Wake

lanejudy said:


> Actually, there are 2 discussions here asking about leaving from Seattle, but neither will work though for different reasons.
> 
> The HI cruises are one-way, therefore must stop in a "distant" foreign port if going between 2 US cities.
> 
> The AK cruises are closed-loop but must stop at any foreign port, however with all Canadian ports closed there is nowhere else to stop except for US ports.


Unless the US possibly suspends the Jones Act. More likely they will just cancel all those cruises. 

I guess it will depend on how good the government lobbyists the cruise line companies hire are!


----------



## Connie318

TreeFalls said:


> I think they will have to offer refunds since there is no ship to get on.  I'm wondering about people who moved their sailing already and would much rather have had a refund than a cruise credit.... think they'll be out of luck?



My original cruise date was March 25 and I recently re-booked to November. I would've much rather liked a refund uGHHHH. But it was too risky to wait..


----------



## CamColt

Kennywood said:


> Disney Cruise Line will suspend all new departures beginning Saturday, March 14, through the end of the month. The Walt Disney Company will pay its cast members during that closure period. The hotels at both Walt Disney World and Disneyland Paris will remain open until further notice. The retail and dining complexes, Disney Springs at Walt Disney World and Disney Village at Disneyland Paris, will remain open. Domestic Walt Disney Company employees who are able to work from home are being asked to do so, including those at The Walt Disney Studios, Walt Disney Television, ESPN, Direct-to-Consumer, and Parks, Experiences and Products. We will continue to stay in close contact with appropriate officials and health experts.
> 
> _Source: https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...close-disney-cruise-line-to-suspend-sailings/_




I have merged your thread into the mega thread.


----------



## _auroraborealis_

It is also not that simple to switch a ship's home port on the fly. Disney has no infrastructure at Port of Seattle.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

Not DCL related but Norwegian has just  suspended operations as well.  https://www.globenewswire.com/news-...nnounces-Voluntary-Suspension-of-Voyages.html


----------



## accio

ENJDisneyFan said:


> Not DCL related but Norwegian has just  suspended operations as well.  https://www.globenewswire.com/news-...nnounces-Voluntary-Suspension-of-Voyages.html



This suspension includes all the lines under their parent company, _Norwegian Cruise Line, Oceania Cruises and Regent Seven Seas, _cruises with embarkation dates from March 13 through April 11, 2020.

_Geez, took you long enough, NCL. Right decision, only time until Carnival and Royal Caribbean follow them. _


----------



## mousefan73

MomOTwins said:


> Just a PSA, if you are on an Alaska/Hawaii cruise, PLEASE give it a few days before calling to let the people with March cruises get through to DCL.  I expect the phone CMs won’t have any more info at this time anyway until DCL makes a formal announcement


believe me I am in no hurry. I am still shocked.. going through the "steps"  soon there will be exceptence and I need to then direct my energy to new things. I also will wait until I get official notice from DCL.. I also know my agent is going through hell right now.   

BTW anyone care for hawaiiann themed FE's and scrapbooking pages I made for an exchange...


----------



## Lesley Wake

Yeah, pretty bummed out! We were supposed to be on the first Alaska in May. Possibly could postpone a year, but I am waiting on final info from Disney. 

One friend brought up an alternative of going out of Seattle, but that would require a suspension of the Jones Act, which I am doubtful Congress will do. Unless of course the cruise lines band together to hire really good lobbyists!


----------



## ofcabbagesandkings

I'm so sorry for anyone whose Alaska or Hawaii cruise is going to be cancelled. I remember all the anticipation and planning leading to my first ever DCL cruise on the Wonder last May, and can only imagine your disappointment. I hope everyone stays safe and healthy and is able to rebook for another time.


----------



## spiders

dclpluto said:


> Yep
> Sail with 499 or less guests.  Very highly unlikely. The only way I see this happening if other places has the same restrictions as Canada and they have no where to go. Will they make money with 499 guests  or will they rather just shut  it down until who knows when



It's guests *and crew.  *


----------



## lanejudy

dclpluto said:


> Sail with 499 or less guests. Very highly unlikely. The only way I see this happening if other places has the same restrictions as Canada and they have no where to go. Will they make money with 499 guests or will they rather just shut it down until who knows when


I don't think that 499 figure was intended to make commercial cruiselines cut back the passenger list and sail with a fraction of capacity.  I suspect it's more designed as a determinant for some smaller vessels -- ferries, etc.


----------



## accio

Royal Caribbean has also now suspended operations for 30 days as of midnight tonight: https://www.royalcaribbeanblog.com/2020/03/13/royal-caribbean-suspend-cruises-30-day-due-coronavirus

Edit: Here's the press release from Royal: https://presscenter.rclcorporate.co...n-announces-voluntary-suspension-of-cruising/


----------



## LeiaOfAlderaan

Lesley Wake said:


> Unless the US possibly suspends the Jones Act. More likely they will just cancel all those cruises.
> 
> I guess it will depend on how good the government lobbyists the cruise line companies hire are!



Seattle is ground zero for Covid 19. I can’t see cruises being able to dock there any time soon (they have already said the first 2 cruises of the Seattle cruise season will not stop there). Add to that the legal implications and there’s no way Alaskan cruises can happen before July. I also don’t see them suspending the laws about distant foreign ports during a pandemic so that thousands of people can gather in an enclosed space for days.


----------



## LeiaOfAlderaan

accio said:


> Royal Caribbean has also now suspended operations for 30 days as of midnight tonight:



So almost all cruise lines are suspending operations for 30-60 days, but DCL has announced only stopping for 2-1/2 weeks. I have to say their response so far is not a good look for them.


----------



## Trera

Did MSC announce all cruises cancelled for 30 days?


----------



## bbel

accio said:


> Royal Caribbean has also now suspended operations for 30 days as of midnight tonight: https://www.royalcaribbeanblog.com/2020/03/13/royal-caribbean-suspend-cruises-30-day-due-coronavirus



Just US sailings right now.


----------



## DIS_MIKE

LeiaOfAlderaan said:


> So almost all cruise lines are suspending operations for 30-60 days, but DCL has announced only stopping for 2-1/2 weeks. I have to say their response so far is not a good look for them.


I agree but I also expect them to change that date when necessary. When you look at what other cruise lines are doing it only makes sense that DCL will follow suit. They need to act sooner rather than later. As you mentioned.....their response has not been good.


----------



## mousefan73

So I am looking at what my options are with Disney... We love DCL but have also sailed royal.. Most likely my hawaiian cruise will be the option of a refund or 150% like the march sailings... Problem is I cannot find as sailing we like.. maybe the 14 night Panama, but we would have to pay a bit more... but with the 150 then a discounted way of sailing that.. 
But.... OMG when I look at royals specials right now.. I could sail 4 cruises on an oasis class with the refund we are getting.. what to do... I just want my damn Hawaiian sailings......  on Disney.


----------



## Seamus1602

Just received my cancellation email for 3/20 Dream cruise.  Offered full refund or _125%_ future cruise credit.  Is it only this weekend's sailings getting a 150% future cruise credit offer?


----------



## Naeher

Seamus1602 said:


> Just received my cancellation email for 3/20 Dream cruise.  Offered full refund or _125%_ future cruise credit.  Is it only this weekend's sailings getting a 150% future cruise credit offer?


yes, only this weekend for 150%.


----------



## mousefan73

AIDA cruseline, mainly for the German market but they are the ships with the smile on them. has also cancelled all sailings for March... it say until April...


----------



## randumb0

Carnival is still holding out


----------



## Ralph&Pam

dclpluto said:


> Yep
> Sail with 499 or less guests.  Very highly unlikely. The only way I see this happening if other places has the same restrictions as Canada and they have no where to go. Will they make money with 499 guests  or will they rather just shut  it down until who knows when


It’s not less than 500 guests, it’s less than 500 people. That would be guests and crew combined. A pretty small cruise ship, but will probably permit ferries between Vancouver and Victoria Island.


----------



## anjuan

Does anyone know if the 125% credit has to be used on just one cruise or can it be used on more than one?


----------



## DIS_MIKE

Seamus1602 said:


> Just received my cancellation email for 3/20 Dream cruise.  Offered full refund or _125%_ future cruise credit.  Is it only this weekend's sailings getting a 150% future cruise credit offer?


That is correct. I wonder if that 125% will hold if that date extends through April and possibly into May.


----------



## momoftwins

We have a June 1 cruise. I hope they let us cancel in full. I can not rebook to next year since both kids will be in their residences. Same with Air Canada. We can't use a flight since we can't cruise.


----------



## Kenito

I'm supposed to be on the San Diego to Vancouver cruise April 24th.  With this Canada news, I'm really hoping for a refund at this point.   While I appreciate the 12 month credit, I'm hearing people are having a hard time finding anything to book in that time frame.  Plus, I really don't want to go through this again...


----------



## GoofyNewfie

Ugh. So much effort put into the Hawaii cruise that surely must be cancelled. And so much wasted money for nothing as there won't be a way of getting it all back.


----------



## 1supermomsmd

anjuan said:


> Does anyone know if the 125% credit has to be used on just one cruise or can it be used on more than one?


The earlier credit (before cancellations were announced) had to be used on one cruise and any leftover was given as an OBC. Obviously, this new circumstances could be different, but I would expect it to be similarly applied.
Do your cancellation emails give a time limit for when those credits need to be used? If so, how long? And, what if you don’t use them will it revert back to a straight refund at price paid? I think another cruise line was doing that.


----------



## JWelch62

Seamus1602 said:


> Just received my cancellation email for 3/20 Dream cruise.  Offered full refund or _125%_ future cruise credit.  Is it only this weekend's sailings getting a 150% future cruise credit offer?


What's the timeline for credit use? Still one year?


----------



## lklgoodman

JWelch62 said:


> What's the timeline for credit use? Still one year?



15 months, Scott has copy of email on his blog


----------



## n2mm

JWelch62 said:


> What's the timeline for credit use? Still one year?



I read 15 months.   That’s a little better.


----------



## CrusinDCL

Scheduled to sail Wonder 4/28 to Hawaii.  I have been checking available state rooms the past few days to watch cancellations.  Not sure whether an oversight with the recent changes DCL made to their site last night as it relates to cancellations, or a sign of things to come, but as of now this cruise is no longer available to select.  It is greyed out in the filters and in an old tab I have open, when I try to select a stateroom it says: "Staterooms Are Not Available or Staterooms for Your Party Size Are Not Available."  My reservation still shows fine in the Disney Cruise Line App.  Anybody else seeing the same?


----------



## DIS_MIKE

lklgoodman said:


> 15 months, Scott has copy of email on his blog


Oh...it’s 15 now....interesting.


----------



## Trera

Much better for us


----------



## AquaDame

mousefan73 said:


> I am/ was booked on the Hawaiian Cruise. Our FB groups are devastier I have been bawling the past 15 minutes. This was more than a vacation. I will miss out on meeting my new friends I have made these past two years on our groups. The hours and hours spent planning, FE Hawaiian themed.
> And to top this off. We have a real problem getting worse- Coronavirus.



I'm so, so sorry. Hopefully you all are able to meet some other way... group trip to Hawaii later?


----------



## LeiaOfAlderaan

CrusinDCL said:


> Scheduled to sail Wonder 4/28 to Hawaii.  I have been checking available state rooms the past few days to watch cancellations.  Not sure whether an oversight with the recent changes DCL made to their site last night as it relates to cancellations, or a sign of things to come, but as of now this cruise is no longer available to select.  It is greyed out in the filters and in an old tab I have open, when I try to select a stateroom it says: "Staterooms Are Not Available or Staterooms for Your Party Size Are Not Available."  My reservation still shows fine in the Disney Cruise Line App.  Anybody else seeing the same?



Interesting...I don’t see any cruise with a stop in Vancouver on DCL website until July or later. I guess they have already cancelled them even if it hasn’t been announced?


----------



## AquaDame

Things are happening so fast I can't even decide what to call this thread due to character limits...


----------



## princesscinderella

I think DCL made a strategic decision to cancel only the first two weeks to enable the first impacted by the cancellation to have access to the call centers, instead of 4 weeks of cancellations all at once.  Once those sailing refunds are taken care of they will move to the next sailings down the line.  We will be requesting the refund as we have a small business and the money from the cruise will enable us to pay our staff for a bit longer if our workload and paying customers slows down.


----------



## NAB

LeiaOfAlderaan said:


> Interesting...I don’t see any cruise with a stop in Vancouver on DCL website until July or later. I guess they have already cancelled them even if it hasn’t been announced?


That is because Canada is not letting any ships over 500 passengers dock ...until July 1st


----------



## gilsan

dclpluto said:


> Yep
> Sail with 499 or less guests.  Very highly unlikely. The only way I see this happening if other places has the same restrictions as Canada and they have no where to go. Will they make money with 499 guests  or will they rather just shut  it down until who knows when


It is 500 people (passengers + crew)


----------



## Trera

Mr. Drauer said:


> who is reporting an Orlando area case?  Seminole County has one, which is travel related, and that is not Orlando.  The constant supply of mis information is not helping anyone.  we just got a call from the school superintendent that Orlando is still rated as low risk by CDC and that schools will be coming back after spring break.


Looks like your school super was giving you a line and you bought it. 

FLORIDA schools just announced being closed until 3/30

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.wf...us/UM5EPVLY3BAQ3L6GNG7UDZJFJY/?outputType=amp


----------



## Ccll4

The repo cruise from SD to Vancouver is still available. Price went up as well.


----------



## LeiaOfAlderaan

Ccll4 said:


> The repo cruise from SD to Vancouver is still available. Price went up as well.



I don’t see it on the DCL website anymore.


----------



## WDWEPCOT

I’ve come to my new mantra - it is what it is it’s out of my hands ! i feel sorry for all the poor TA and Disney workers  they are going they hell!! I do hope these restrictions accomplish the goal of saving lives that is the big picture here 
Alaska and Hawaii will still be there when this is done !


----------



## Ccll4

LeiaOfAlderaan said:


> I don’t see it on the DCL website anymore.


 Yup is gone now on my screen as well.


----------



## Ccll4

Ccll4 said:


> Yup is gone now on my screen as well.


Hoping to score a deal when they put up new dates since they now have to fill the ship last minute.


----------



## Naeher

Ccll4 said:


> Yup is gone now on my screen as well.


 The Hawaii cruises no longer show either.


----------



## LAX

Starwind said:


> The Government of Canada has announced:
> 
> Cruise ships transporting over 500 people will not be able to stop in Canada until JULY 1.
> 
> This will have significant impact on the Alaska cruise season.
> 
> For the Arctic, it applies for the entire cruise season due to inadequate health resources there.
> 
> For smaller ships, including ferries, additional health measures will be added.
> 
> Also, inbound flights from other countries will be restricted to coming in to a smaller number of Canadian airports.  Details to come.
> 
> (per live press conference on CBC, statement from Minister of Transport)



With the situation in US many times worse than Canada, I am surprised US hasn't done the same. I am admittedly somewhat biased as I am hoping to reschedule my cruise scheduled for mid June. Still, the US needs to take a much more proactive approach to slow down the spread.

LAX


----------



## G.Tyler

It amazes me as to the number of experts we have here. Do you really think that Disney and Disney Companies along with all the other large cap. Companies would take such a hit if the underlying info. didn't suggest a potential outbreak. I agree; hype is ridiculous but so is burying your head in the sand. Just saying...


----------



## spiders

Pure speculation but I think it’s likely they won’t sail again until mid April since Royal, Carnival and MSC all agreed to stop for 30 days beginning tomorrow at the request of The White House.


----------



## Intr3pid

LAX said:


> With the situation in US many times worse than Canada, I am surprised US hasn't done the same. I am admittedly somewhat biased as I am hoping to reschedule my cruise scheduled for mid June. Still, the US needs to take a much more proactive approach to slow down the spread.
> 
> LAX


Yup, Canada is doing it right.  What US should have done at least two weeks ago.  I suspect the administration had one eye on the stock market.  Now _that_ horse has bolted, it's time to declare a national emergency.


----------



## smmco

Intr3pid said:


> Yup, Canada is doing it right.  What US should have done at least two weeks ago.  I suspect the administration had one eye on the stock market.  Now _that_ horse has bolted, it's time to declare a national emergency.


Canada didn’t close it’s borders to China. Vancouver has a huge Chinese population. We should have closed our border between US and British Columbia. I’m not sure what Canada has done that is right.


----------



## LAX

G.Tyler said:


> It amazes me as to the number of experts we have here. Do you really think that Disney and Disney Companies along with all the other large cap. Companies would take such a hit if the underlying info. didn't suggest a potential outbreak. I agree; *hype is ridiculous* but so is burying your head in the sand. Just saying...



I am not sure what you are referring to as being "hype." The fairly quick spread of the virus in US is real and I suspect the actual number of people currently infected is much worse than reported because many people aren't being tested. While most infected people are not dropping like flies, the quicker and more widespread this pandemic gets, the more likely at-risk groups get infected. Take a look at the nursing home up in Washington state. The vast majority of the deaths there came of out of that. That's why slowing down the virus spread is important.

LAX


----------



## mousefan73

smmco said:


> Canada didn’t close it’s borders to China. Vancouver has a huge Chinese population. We should have closed our border between US and British Columbia. I’m not sure what Canada has done that is right.



Some facts below.
Contact,travel, and interaction between the Chinese took directly  place with Americans  This virus did not exclusively enter the US via a cruise ship, Europe or Canada. The entire month of January this virus was spreading already here. As Chinese and Americans were traveling back and force in the 1000s daily.  https://www.google.de/amp/s/www.for...s-from-china-before-americait-didnt-work/amp/


----------



## pearljammer

Let me just say this, it appears as the only way you will get tested in my area is if 1) you travelled in areas on their list and 2) have the symptoms with a fever OR 1) you have the symptoms AND the fever.   If you aren’t having shortness of breath nor have had a fever, you likely won’t get tested.   If you ask, they’ll decline as you aren’t meeting the criteria.   If you do get tested, you self quarantine for 4 days while you wait on results.


----------



## tidefan

pearljammer said:


> Let me just say this, it appears as the only way you will get tested in my area is if 1) you travelled in areas on their list and 2) have the symptoms with a fever OR 1) you have the symptoms AND the fever.   If you aren’t having shortness of breath nor have had a fever, you likely won’t get tested.   If you ask, they’ll decline as you aren’t meeting the criteria.   If you do get tested, you self quarantine for 4 days while you wait on results.


They started drive-thru testing in the Birmingham area today...


----------



## tidefan

tidefan said:


> They started drive-thru testing in the Birmingham area today...



Assurance Scientific Laboratories is providing drive-up Coronavirus (COVID-19) testing at their facility at 2868 Acton Road in Vestavia. The company has 4,000 tests on hand with an expected 15,000-20,000 additional tests by early next week. The test is an oral swab test with results delivered within 4-6 hours. Talk is growing statewide and nationwide about drive-thru test locations.


----------



## cruisehopeful

tidefan said:


> The test is an oral swab test with results delivered within 4-6 hours. Talk is growing statewide and nationwide about drive-thru test locations.


I hope they offer this is San Diego. I watched the special live report yesterday (in San Diego) and a reporter asked why only people who are laid up in the hospital able to get tested. Apparently, a 70 year old woman with a history of lung disease was ill with a fever and cough saw her doctor and asked to be tested. She was told she wasn't eligible to be tested because she wasn't hospitalized and was still able to walk around. That question was skirted, but eventually someone asked about drive through testing since they have it in other areas and the answer was that our officials are hoping that we can get that.


----------



## lklgoodman

tidefan said:


> They started drive-thru testing in the Birmingham area today...



Can anyone go to the drive up and get tested?  I live in Ohio and they are only testing people who have all the symptoms, have been tested first for the flu with a negative result, and then you have to have a doctor's order.  So far there are 13 people in Ohio who have it, yesterday it was 6.  Interesting to hear how different states are handling everything.  I haven't heard of Ohio doing the drive up testing.


----------



## LeiaOfAlderaan

On Twitter Scott from the cruise blog reports that CLIA (Disney is a member) has announced all cruises to US ports will be suspended for 30 days. That brings us to 4/12.


----------



## Coffee66

LeiaOfAlderaan said:


> On Twitter Scott from the cruise blog reports that CLIA (Disney is a member) has announced all cruises to US ports will be suspended for 30 days. That brings us to 4/12.


Still not enough . should be 6 months. Need time to sanatize the ships properly. Also 100% cash refunds to everyone that wants it.


----------



## AquaDame

LeiaOfAlderaan said:


> On Twitter Scott from the cruise blog reports that CLIA (Disney is a member) has announced all cruises to US ports will be suspended for 30 days. That brings us to 4/12.



Saw that too... as soon as there is an official announcement I'll edit the title.


----------



## CM Dad

JWelch62 said:


> DCL does 2N/3N cruises from San Diego to Ensenada every year.. And Ensenada was the port used in 2012 for the 14N to HI from LA. I think it satisfies the requirement. BUT, San Diego may shut its terminal, too. We've just had 5 new cases with 2 community spread.
> 
> Anyway, just positing an option if DCL is committed to this cruise.
> 
> EDIT: 2012 cruise was LA to HI, not SD to HI


The 2N/3N cruises from San Diego are closed loop cruises, so they don't need to stop at a "distant" foreign port. The distant port requirement needs to be met when the starting and ending ports are different US cities. I believe Puerto is an exception.  Ensenada would not qualify for a one way cruise from CA to HI.  If I remember correctly, the 2012 HI cruise was a round trip, not 2 one way cruises


----------



## Gentry2004

AquaDame said:


> Saw that too... as soon as there is an official announcement I'll edit the title.



Phew, that will include our cruise. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Gentry2004

CM Dad said:


> The 2N/3N cruises from San Diego are closed loop cruises, so they don't need to stop at a "distant" foreign port. The distant port requirement needs to be met when the starting and ending ports are different US cities. I believe Puerto is an exception.  Ensenada would not qualify for a one way cruise from CA to HI.  If I remember correctly, the 2012 HI cruise was a round trip, not 2 one way cruises



What is the history behind all these weird rules?


----------



## Husker Mike

I have a question with the credit I'm going to be offered for the Monday's cancelled Dream cruise. I'd be interested in rescheduling, but I have a huge concern that this virus will still be circulating then and we won't have a vaccine or treatment available. The 125% future cruise credit supposedly reverts back to a refund if you don't use it... but if you book a new cruise and then we realize as the new cruise approaches that we still have a problem.  At one point am I like I was a week ago, with a non-refundable cruise that would be a really bad idea to board.  (Granted, I suspect Disney won't board again until this virus is under control, but I'm hoping to keep my options open.  After all, when I made my final payment and money started becoming non-refundable three months ago, Corona was only a beer to most of us.


----------



## spiders

Gentry2004 said:


> What is the history behind all these weird rules?



The ships are not American flagged.  

Airlines also follow something called the freedoms of the air.  Qantas flies between Los Angeles and New York.  However, they cannot board anyone for just the Los Angeles to New York segment.  Likewise, on the return from New York, they can't just take you from New York to Los Angeles.  If you're getting on at New York then you have to be going to Australia.  Only American airlines can fly you domestically.


----------



## Starwind

AquaDame said:


> Saw that too... as soon as there is an official announcement I'll edit the title.



https://cruising.org/news-and-research/press-room/2020/march/clia-covid-19-toolkit
QUOTE


Press Release | March 13, 2020
*CLIA Announces Voluntary Suspension in U.S. Cruise Operations*

*Washington, DC (13 March 2020)*—CLIA ocean-going cruise lines will be voluntarily and temporarily suspending cruise ship operations from U.S. ports of call for 30 days as public health officials and the U.S. Government continue to address COVID-19.

“CLIA cruise line members are voluntarily and temporarily suspending operations from the U.S. as we work to address this public health crisis,” said Kelly Craighead, President and CEO, CLIA. “This is an unprecedented situation. Our industry has taken responsibility for protecting public health for more than 50 years, working under the guidance of the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, and prides itself on its ability to deliver exceptional vacation experiences for guests, as well as meaningful employment opportunities for crew. This has been a challenging time, but we hope that this decision will enable us to focus on the future and a return to normal as soon as possible.”


The temporary suspension will take effect at 12:00AM EDT on 14 March 2020. CLIA ocean-going cruise lines are focused on the safe and smooth return of those currently at sea onboard ships that will be affected by this decision.


“We do not take this decision lightly, and we want the traveling public to know in no uncertain terms the commitment of this industry to putting people first,” said Adam Goldstein, CLIA Global Chairman. “During this time, we will continue to work with the CDC and others to prepare for resumption of sailings when it is appropriate. We know the travel industry is a huge economic engine for the United States and when our ships once again sail, our industry will be a significant contributor to fueling the economic recovery.”



The cruise industry is a vital artery for the U.S. economy, supporting over 421,000 American jobs, with every 30 cruisers supporting one U.S. job, and annually contributes nearly $53 billion to the U.S. economy. Cruise activity supports travel agencies, airlines, hotels and a broad supply chain of industries that stretches across the United States.


Guests who are booked on cruise itineraries which will be impacted by this decision are encouraged to contact their travel advisors or reach out to their cruise lines directly. For additional information, please contact press@cruising.org.


----------



## CM Dad

lanejudy said:


> The AK cruises are closed-loop but must stop at any foreign port, however with all Canadian ports closed there is nowhere else to stop except for US ports.


Since Russia is really close to Alaska, maybe they can find some Russian port instead of Vancouver


----------



## CM Dad

Gentry2004 said:


> What is the history behind all these weird rules?


I think they were intended to protect American flagged ships and workers.  I don't think it worked very well, since there aren't many US built/flagged cruise ships


----------



## tidefan

lklgoodman said:


> Can anyone go to the drive up and get tested?  I live in Ohio and they are only testing people who have all the symptoms, have been tested first for the flu with a negative result, and then you have to have a doctor's order.  So far there are 13 people in Ohio who have it, yesterday it was 6.  Interesting to hear how different states are handling everything.  I haven't heard of Ohio doing the drive up testing.


_Coronavirus testing in Alabama:_ Assurance Scientific Laboratories says its COVID-19 testing will be open tomorrow from 10 a.m. to 2 p.m. at their Vestavia Hills location at 2868 Acton Rd. Patients need a doctor's order to get a test. Residents who believe they have symptoms can go to Assurance where a health care official will determine whether testing is needed.


----------



## DIS_MIKE

CM Dad said:


> Since Russia is really close to Alaska, maybe they can find some Russian port instead of Vancouver


Is that a Sarah Palin joke....?


----------



## 1supermomsmd

LeiaOfAlderaan said:


> On Twitter Scott from the cruise blog reports that CLIA (Disney is a member) has announced all cruises to US ports will be suspended for 30 days. That brings us to 4/12.
> [/QUOTE


If the suspension starts on 3/14 per the press release then 30 days would take us to Monday 4/13.


----------



## DIS_MIKE

1supermomsmd said:


> If the suspension starts on 3/14 per the press release then 30 days would take us to Monday 4/13.


Keep in mind this is only the first suspension. I predict it will be extended even further beyond that and into May.


----------



## Coffee66

CM Dad said:


> Since Russia is really close to Alaska, maybe they can find some Russian port instead of Vancouver


Laugh out loud


----------



## spurscar

At this point I don't think it is outrageous to expect Disney to let the customers decide and offer full refunds across the board.  PIF dates aren't THAT far out where folks can get full refunds anyway and for the rest of this it just snuck up on everyone inside their PIF date.  Now we're left playing chicken with them and it's not how things should go.  A simple policy waiving cancellation fees for a few months would be prudent.


----------



## smmco

DIS_MIKE said:


> Keep in mind this is only the first suspension. I predict it will be extended even further beyond that and into May.


You know that how?


----------



## DIS_MIKE

smmco said:


> You know that how?


It is only a prediction but Viking has halted all cruises until 5/1.


----------



## fsjking

Coffee66 said:


> Still not enough . should be 6 months. Need time to sanatize the ships properly. Also 100% cash refunds to everyone that wants it.



Since the virus itself dies in less than 2 weeks without a host, the ships don't need sanitized. If the ships are still parked in 6 months, it's because this has really gone sideways, massive amounts of people are dead and the global economy has crashed.


----------



## smmco

DIS_MIKE said:


> It is only a prediction but Viking has halted all cruises until 5/1.


I don't think Viking has that much influence. Aren't they are mostly in Europe? Plus they attract a unique clientele they are more expensive then DCL.  I figure whatever the big three do is what Disney will do. Carnival, RCCL, and NCL seem to be the leaders in the industry.  That being said I don't think cruise lines can survive a shutdown for more than a month. They are going to be hurting for a few years after this. For those of us that like to cruise we're going to get some deals.


----------



## Coffee66

fsjking said:


> Since the virus itself dies in less than 2 weeks without a host, the ships don't need sanitized. If the ships are still parked in 6 months, it's because this has really gone sideways, massive amounts of people are dead and the global economy has crashed.


Piece of mind speaks columns. I would want the ships cleaned. Probably have never been cleaned.


----------



## smmco

I wish there was a way to dislike posts. We have all these emoji's  but no dislike button.


----------



## _auroraborealis_

We are nowhere near infectious peak in North America. 30 days won't have us to peak in nearly any credible scientific model right now. Peak is modeling as 8 to 14 weeks out, depending on data used and model. When the peak occurs and how bad it is depends on current measures and if they're effective. It's a huge IF on if the measures being taken now have happened soon enough or are sufficient to restrain spread.

14 weeks is mid-June. 

The best case is that current measures to slow the spread work, and all the people saying this is overkill and hype shake their heads and continue to say it, because the worst case didn't happen, possibly because of the alleged hype and overkill.

It's really unlikely cruises in North America stat back up mid-April. Alaska's season may be a total wash, because since lines can't sail until at least 7/1 due to port closures, a lot of excursion operators won't have their seasonal staff north, and it may be a struggle to get them up for the shortened season.

Canada's port closures through 7/1 are much more realistic than a 30 day hiatus. And that's just addressing peak, not really a "it's all fine now!" timing. Canada may extend their closure depending on what infection rate and recovery look like.


----------



## mmmears

CM Dad said:


> Since Russia is really close to Alaska, maybe they can find some Russian port instead of Vancouver



There are cruises out there that do just that.  Viking first came to my attention where I saw a cool itinerary that went from Japan to Vancouver via Siberia and several stops in Alaska.  I think Princess might have had something similar.  I guess this is one way to reposition ships for the summer season.


----------



## BruinEd03

tidefan said:


> View attachment 480754
> Assurance Scientific Laboratories is providing drive-up Coronavirus (COVID-19) testing at their facility at 2868 Acton Road in Vestavia. The company has 4,000 tests on hand with an expected 15,000-20,000 additional tests by early next week. The test is an oral swab test with results delivered within 4-6 hours. Talk is growing statewide and nationwide about drive-thru test locations.



That picture is puzzling.  These people may be susceptible to catching the virus due to the lack of precautions they are taking.  For example, Some don't have glasses on.  One has glasses, but it is on the top of her head.  The guy is not wearing a glove, and is touching his face.


----------



## Intr3pid

mmmears said:


> There are cruises out there that do just that.  Viking first came to my attention where I saw a cool itinerary that went from Japan to Vancouver via Siberia and several stops in Alaska.  I think Princess might have had something similar.  I guess this is one way to reposition ships for the summer season.


Most Asia/Alaska ships do these itineraries when repositioning.  The really cool reposition is Australia to Hawaii to Vancouver via French Polynesia.  None of these, however, need to stop anywhere for PVSA-style laws.  Tokyo to Vancouver all the way straight is a perfectly legal trip.


----------



## Intr3pid

DIS_MIKE said:


> It is only a prediction but Viking has halted all cruises until 5/1.


Viking can ill-afford a customer-service fiasco at the moment after their Norway mishap.  But, I agree, until we have Italy/China-style social distancing, the virus isn't going anywhere.


----------



## Intr3pid

spurscar said:


> At this point I don't think it is outrageous to expect Disney to let the customers decide and offer full refunds across the board.  PIF dates aren't THAT far out where folks can get full refunds anyway and for the rest of this it just snuck up on everyone inside their PIF date.  Now we're left playing chicken with them and it's not how things should go.  A *simple policy waiving cancellation fees* for a few months would be prudent.


Disney - of all companies - can pull this off.  But for NCL, RCL, and CCL, this is going to become a severe cash crunch if they allow full refunds.  All three are up to their brim with heavy debt loads.


----------



## gotomu212

smmco said:


> I don't think Viking has that much influence. Aren't they are mostly in Europe? Plus they attract a unique clientele they are more expensive then DCL.  I figure whatever the big three do is what Disney will do. Carnival, RCCL, and NCL seem to be the leaders in the industry.  That being said I don't think cruise lines can survive a shutdown for more than a month. They are going to be hurting for a few years after this. For those of us that like to cruise we're going to get some deals.



I cannot imagine any port in Mexico or the Caribbean that is going to allow docking when US cases get to 10k/20k/50k. And, although there are always people who go to the beach to watch the hurricane and seem to ignore expert/government/common sense warnings, I really doubt thousands of people will line up to board cruise ships in a month. If it wasn’t for being past PIF dates, almost everyone would be cancelling now.

The cruise lines won’t really be in the position of deciding to run for awhile- either ports will shut them out or passenger lack of demand will. I think it’s going to take things being a lot more certain before demand increases enough to run a ship.


----------



## coloradocutie

BruinEd03 said:


> That picture is puzzling.  These people may be susceptible to catching the virus due to the lack of precautions they are taking.  For example, Some don't have glasses on.  One has glasses, but it is on the top of her head.  The guy is not wearing a glove, and is touching his face.


Just having that same conversation with my hubby!


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

_auroraborealis_ said:


> It is also not that simple to switch a ship's home port on the fly. Disney has no infrastructure at Port of Seattle.



We sailed DCL to Alaska from Seattle.  It was only there for 1 season, 2012. We jumped on it because Seattle flight prices and times were much better for us flying to Seattle.


----------



## Gentry2004

I’m surprised they haven’t extended their dates of closure yet. Trump has already said the US ports are closed for 30 days.


----------



## Giraffe Lounge

Gentry2004 said:


> I’m surprised they haven’t extended their dates of closure yet. Trump has already said the US ports are closed for 30 days.



Same here, my cruise falls in that window so anxious to get the ball rolling on a cancellation or rebooking. I wonder if they’re just trying to space out those a little and work through the two weeks worth of those previously announced first.


----------



## DIS_MIKE

Gentry2004 said:


> I’m surprised they haven’t extended their dates of closure yet. Trump has already said the US ports are closed for 30 days.


It is going to happen. So many of these closure and shutdown dates will get extended. Disney needs to start taking the lead here and be more proactive.


----------



## ghtx

I’ve got a Bahamian cruise booked for mid-June. Hoping it still sails.


----------



## cruisehopeful

Looks like Pres. Trump is going to get me a refund. I see that the notice on Costco Travel isn't up to date. If they get a cancellation online option, I'll happily use that. Looking forward to getting my money back. As soon as things slow down, I'll be cancelling my October cruise as well. I had a great time on my past cruises. Made lots of nice memories. From here on out, cruising will be a "been there done that" type of thing for me.


----------



## MomOTwins

DIS_MIKE said:


> It is going to happen. So many of these closure and shutdown dates will get extended. Disney needs to start taking the lead here and be more proactive.


Their phone lines are already overwhelmed.  They are doing this in phases because they need to control the call volume.


----------



## Husker Mike

Yes, but they should email everyone to say "hey, your cruise is cancelled, and we will be contacting you over the next couple of weeks to arrange for a refund or credit.  We apologize, but due to the magnitude of this unprecedented disruption, it will take time to process everyone's transactions."

If only to limit the calls that ask "Is my cruise cancelled?  How do I get a refund/reschedule?"


----------



## Ralph&Pam

smmco said:


> I don't think Viking has that much influence. Aren't they are mostly in Europe? Plus they attract a unique clientele they are more expensive then DCL.


Actually, Viking and DCL are comparable in cost for similar accommodations. In fact, we can do Med, Northern Europe, Panama Canal, Alaska, and Transatlantic cruises for slightly less than we have been paying to Disney for midship verandah staterooms (Viking is all verandah on their ocean cruise ships, each of which holds 930 passengers). And Viking includes an excursion in each port, beer and wine at lunch and dinner, and some other amenities. However, no children under 18, only two passengers per stateroom, much different entertainment offerings, etc. The demographic of their clientele skews much older, of course, and they have even less ocean cruise capacity than DCL.


----------



## smmco

gotomu212 said:


> I cannot imagine any port in Mexico or the Caribbean that is going to allow docking when US cases get to 10k/20k/50k. And, although there are always people who go to the beach to watch the hurricane and seem to ignore expert/government/common sense warnings, I really doubt thousands of people will line up to board cruise ships in a month. If it wasn’t for being past PIF dates, almost everyone would be cancelling now.
> 
> The cruise lines won’t really be in the position of deciding to run for awhile- either ports will shut them out or passenger lack of demand will. I think it’s going to take things being a lot more certain before demand increases enough to run a ship.


I can't imagine any port in the Caribbean being able to survive without tourism. Most of the people on those islands are already dirt poor.


----------



## ramwitz

Husker Mike said:


> Yes, but they should email everyone to say "hey, your cruise is cancelled, and we will be contacting you over the next couple of weeks to arrange for a refund or credit.  We apologize, but due to the magnitude of this unprecedented disruption, it will take time to process everyone's transactions."
> 
> If only to limit the calls that ask "Is my cruise cancelled?  How do I get a refund/reschedule?"



Exactly this! I even received a mass email from Carnival (who I do not have a cruise scheduled with) basically updating everyone on this mess and their cancelled cruises and reassuring those with a canceled cruise that they will be getting in touch with them within 4 weeks to discuss their options. Disney needs to do the same.

ETA: Not even my TA has heard anything from them!


----------



## Naeher

May and June sailings on the Wonder are no longer on sale.


----------



## smmco

Naeher said:


> May and June sailings on the Wonder are no longer on sale.


Yesterday's news


----------



## Naeher

Yesterday’s news was the announcement Canada is closed to ships. Scott updated his blog 30 minutes ago confirming the ships aren’t being rerouted or anything at this time.
Let’s not turn against each other...


----------



## DIS_MIKE

Naeher said:


> May and June sailings on the Wonder are no longer on sale.


Definitely gives you an idea of where we are headed. They will likely all get cancelled.


----------



## monkeydawn

smmco said:


> Yesterday's news


How is this a positive contribution to the tread?


----------



## BadPinkTink

I just did a check for The Magic for May, the Transatlantic and the Med cruises are still on sale, no changes, so fThe Magic is still scheduled for Europe in the summer


----------



## tidefan

BruinEd03 said:


> That picture is puzzling.  These people may be susceptible to catching the virus due to the lack of precautions they are taking.  For example, Some don't have glasses on.  One has glasses, but it is on the top of her head.  The guy is not wearing a glove, and is touching his face.


Ha.  I agree.  They had another one today which looked a little better. (Though I can't figure out what the guy with nothing on is doing...)



I spoke with a friend of mine here at The University that had done some work in Epidemiology.  His thought is that this whole focus on drive-thru testing is to model things on the approach in South Korea, the thought being that the more people they keep away from major health facilities, the less spread.  I want to say that the positive rate is something in the 2-4% range (of all people taking tests overseas from the data).  I think that the thought is that if you do the testing with the least amount of exposure, it "flattens the curve".  On the other hand, in places where they have had testing in medical facilities, if you show up and are one of the 96-98% that are actually negative, but you are now standing in line or sitting next to someone that has the virus, you now have exposed yourself and contribute to exponential growth of cases...

Now... I don't think that the messaging of this (if this is the case) was great, but it does make sense...


----------



## smmco

monkeydawn said:


> How is this a positive contribution to the tread?


And....


----------



## dclpluto

Haven’t read most of this mega thread. I know it’s just peoples opinions but what do people think  dcl will do with ship 6 and 7? Have we talked about it here. Hopefully it will still be on. Don’t know if they can back out now even if they wanted to.


----------



## smmco

dclpluto said:


> Haven’t read most of this mega thread. I know it’s just peoples opinions but what do people think  dcl will do with ship 6 and 7? Have we talked about it here. Hopefully it will still be on. Don’t know if they can back out now even if they wanted to.


I can't imagine why they would back out on ships that aren't going to set sail years from now. By that time people will have forgotten about this.


----------



## Naeher

Travel ban is about to be expanded to include the UK and Ireland.


----------



## our two princesses

I put this on the Carnival thread and even though it’s not DCL related, it’s cruise related...  Our mayor just had a Columbus, Ohio press conference at 11:00 this morning. Last night a resident of our city was the first to test positive for Covid-19. He got off the Carnival Valor on 3/5.


----------



## dclpluto

smmco said:


> I can't imagine why they would back out on ships that aren't going to set sail years from now. By that time people will have forgotten about this.



recession could be coming.


----------



## fsjking

Coffee66 said:


> Piece of mind speaks columns. I would want the ships cleaned. Probably have never been cleaned.



Based on that statement, I'm going to guess that you've never been on a cruise. Or if you have, you really don't pay attention. Cruise ships are constantly being cleaned. Every day of every cruise. Norovirus is constant concern and has been long before this mess. The cleaning procedures for that aren't a whole lot different. Maybe a different blend of cleaners, but the same general procedure.


----------



## _auroraborealis_

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> We sailed DCL to Alaska from Seattle.  It was only there for 1 season, 2012. We jumped on it because Seattle flight prices and times were much better for us flying to Seattle.


8 years ago. DCL does not have rights or infrastructure in Seattle now.


----------



## Naeher

BadPinkTink said:


> I just did a check for The Magic for May, the Transatlantic and the Med cruises are still on sale, no changes, so fThe Magic is still scheduled for Europe in the summer


Unfortunately, with the WHO calling Europe the epicenter of the crisis, I can’t see the Magic going to Europe unless it changes fast.


----------



## CrusinDCL

CrusinDCL said:


> Scheduled to sail Wonder 4/28 to Hawaii.  I have been checking available state rooms the past few days to watch cancellations.  Not sure whether an oversight with the recent changes DCL made to their site last night as it relates to cancellations, or a sign of things to come, but as of now this cruise is no longer available to select.  It is greyed out in the filters and in an old tab I have open, when I try to select a stateroom it says: "Staterooms Are Not Available or Staterooms for Your Party Size Are Not Available."  My reservation still shows fine in the Disney Cruise Line App.  Anybody else seeing the same?



A follow-up thought: while I fully expect to be cancelled, as of now my reservation still exists within the Disney Cruise Line App and website.  Perhaps the reason that Disney took many of the cruises offline was to prevent people from last minute booking with the intention to be cancelled and ultimately receive 125% on their funds for a future cruise.  Anyway, that's what I'm telling myself for now and it's more positive then wondering about the inevitable. I'll just keep checking the cruise line app every four minutes . . .


----------



## _auroraborealis_

smmco said:


> I can't imagine any port in the Caribbean being able to survive without tourism. Most of the people on those islands are already dirt poor.


They all have survived hurricanes. They are better off self-isolating to avoid an island of medical catastrophe. Their medical capacity is a real issue.


----------



## slmoy1016

CrusinDCL said:


> A follow-up thought: while I fully expect to be cancelled, as of now my reservation still exists within the Disney Cruise Line App and website.  Perhaps the reason that Disney took many of the cruises offline was to prevent people from last minute booking with the intention to be cancelled and ultimately receive 125% on their funds for a future cruise.  Anyway, that's what I'm telling myself for now and it's more positive then wondering about the inevitable. I'll just keep checking the cruise line app every four minutes . . .



I also supposed to be on that same cruise with my DH for our honeymoon that was planned over 10 months.  Given how they removed the cruise from the website...it sounds like they're clamping down on what you mentioned too.  DCL doesn't want to lose any more money than they have to.  They're still making money of my first cruise, since I had to transfer it another one due to Zika virus a few years back. 

It's better to be safe than sorry than to cruise during this COVID 19 pandemic.  I have a feeling this will be lasting longer than April given from news reports coming out of Italy and such.  The best defense is social distancing and to try to help out our healthcare system to make it less inundated.  We're trying not to create a sudden surge in the system!

I keep telling myself there is always a time to travel later.  No one could've imagined this happening...it's just out of our hands.  It's frustrating that yes with all the time spent in planning/money and trying to work out on schedules...but again, I want to stay healthy!  I'm just playing chicken like everyone else in getting that email from DCL about Hawaii.  

Word to the wise: 1. Patience is a virtue to anyone trying to contact customer service travel/DCL etc.  They're doing their best as they can after listening to their customers.  2. Practice good hand hygiene / sing the Happy Birthday Song x 2.  3. Don't touch your face!  4. Social distancing!  Please keep that in mind.  When the warmer weather is out, go out and walk.  Get some sunshine.  It's great for mental health.  

I will be looking forward to future DCL cruises...now is not the right time...no matter how sweet the deal is.   I even told my college students that I work with...just don't travel during this pandemic.  Be smart / be safe.


----------



## Naeher

UK & Ireland travel  ban comes in midnight Monday.
After the 30 day cruise suspension there will be new restrictions announced at a later date.
from VP Pence.


----------



## BadPinkTink

Naeher said:


> UK & Ireland travel  ban comes in midnight Monday.
> After the 30 day cruise suspension there will be new restrictions announced at a later date.
> from VP Pence.



 The official confirmation will clarify if this means UK and Northern Ireland or UK and Republic of Ireland, as the Republic of Ireland is not the same country as UK.


----------



## Naeher

Wow, never knew that.
For anyone unsure, the ban is for: The United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland.
and
Eire, aka The Republic of Ireland.


----------



## flstatenolefan

I called and requested a cancellation for a March trip based on the email notice I received.  She said I would receive a cancellation notice later; they were just submitting a form for cancellations to someone else.  Is this different from normal procedure?  I thought they usually email immediately? There is no confirmation email that I talked with her or anything that would verify that I wanted to cancel, so I'm concerned that it will actually go through.


----------



## smmco

dclpluto said:


> recession could be coming.


The purpose of this experiment is too slow down the virus so we don’t get a surge and overwhelm are healthcare system. In realty most of will get infected or no someone that is.  Hopefully Summer slows down transmission the virus weakens etc. people will develop immunity. Maybe will have a vaccine by Fall. At some point every new diagnosis won’t make the nightly news. . There’s going to be a lot pain that’s for sure, but we’re resilient. Our economy is good and we always bounce back . 
When things are back to business. I hope everyone goes out and spends spends spends. 
We’re used to dealing with national emergencies. Geez as soon as this is over will be on to hurricane season.


----------



## plutolovr

flstatenolefan said:


> I called and requested a cancellation for a March trip based on the email notice I received.  She said I would receive a cancellation notice later; they were just submitting a form for cancellations to someone else.  Is this different from normal procedure?  I thought they usually email immediately? There is no confirmation email that I talked with her or anything that would verify that I wanted to cancel, so I'm concerned that it will actually go through.



This is the "new normal" for now. This is to expedite the phone calls and keep hold times down.


----------



## Ccll4

dclpluto said:


> recession could be coming.




*IS* here. Global too!


----------



## AquaDame

dclpluto said:


> Haven’t read most of this mega thread. I know it’s just peoples opinions but what do people think  dcl will do with ship 6 and 7? Have we talked about it here. Hopefully it will still be on. Don’t know if they can back out now even if they wanted to.



I think they have long enough to go that it should be OK depending on how many people really do swear off cruising after this. I'm still going to... just not in the next 6 months or however long it takes for this to settle down. 



dclpluto said:


> recession could be coming.



I think its already started based on the DOW... our 401Ks took a terrible beating last week and its not recovering for awhile. I also am afraid for the numerous shops and restaurants that won't be able to weather this storm. My husband and I are buying gift cards to some of our favorites in the hope it helps with their cash flow this month.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

_auroraborealis_ said:


> 8 years ago. DCL does not have rights or infrastructure in Seattle now.


Everything is negotiable.  It is not impossible. They dont need a lot of Disney-specific infrastructure.  Besides PC we have sailed from Miami, NYC, Dover, Barcelona and Seattle.  They sail from a very generic cruise terminal They set up their computers and some Disney decor such as welcome signs, backdrops for preboarding photos and it’s good to go.
Chances are this is their set up in Vancouver as well.


----------



## WishUponAStarryNight

I just checked the website. No sailings available for booking before April 13. Looks like 30 day suspension in effect.


----------



## BlueRibbon

DW just got off the phone with DCL to get our credit based on our cancelled cruise. She asked if new itineraries would be crafted based on what's going on with Europe and Canada. The DCL agent said they are planning on releasing a whole new slate of itineraries in a few weeks. 

Of course, that truly depends on when they can really start operations again. 

Apologies if this has already been posted.


----------



## WishUponAStarryNight

BlueRibbon said:


> DW just got off the phone with DCL to get our credit based on our cancelled cruise. She asked if new itineraries would be crafted based on what's going on with Europe and Canada. The DCL agent said they are planning on releasing a whole new slate of itineraries in a few weeks.


Interesting. I wonder if they keep the Magic in the US whether they could sail from NYC.


----------



## Lawdawg

We just tried to reschedule our 4/4 cruise on the Fantasy, and were told we could not at this time because notice was about to go out to cruises through 4/12 of their options due to cancellation.  We had to wait until we had been given our official options through Disney.


----------



## MinnieB

WishUponAStarryNight said:


> Interesting. I wonder if they keep the Magic in the US whether they could sail from NYC.


We don’t yet know the fate of our late April cruise. However, if it were to be cancelled, then a late summer New England cruise might be one of the few things that could convince me to take a credit over a refund.

I hadn’t really considered this possibility. Thanks for giving me something to hope for!


----------



## Naeher

BlueRibbon said:


> DW just got off the phone with DCL to get our credit based on our cancelled cruise. She asked if new itineraries would be crafted based on what's going on with Europe and Canada. The DCL agent said they are planning on releasing a whole new slate of itineraries in a few weeks.
> 
> Of course, that truly depends on when they can really start operations again.
> 
> Apologies if this has already been posted.



Thanks for updating. Guess that's confirmation they're not going to Europe. Hope for more news soon.


----------



## smmco

WishUponAStarryNight said:


> Interesting. I wonder if they keep the Magic in the US whether they could sail from NYC.


I don’t think they could sell cruises out of NYC.


----------



## ramwitz

Just got off the phone with a good friend of mine. Some food for thought for those that feel as though they are in the low-risk category and are dead-set on still cruising or ignoring social distancing advice. Her 45-year old brother (healthy, worked out regularly, no underlying medical conditions) tested positive for covid19. He is currently in the ICU on life support and they are being told that he will probably not make it. 

It will most likely not get this drastic for most young, healthy people. But the point is that it could, and we all need to take this seriously and do our part.


----------



## randumb0

@ramwitz I am sorry to hear that. Which state?


----------



## LovesBelle

ramwitz said:


> Just got off the phone with a good friend of mine. Some food for thought for those that feel as though they are in the low-risk category and are dead-set on still cruising or ignoring social distancing advice. Her 45-year old brother (healthy, worked out regularly, no underlying medical conditions) tested positive for covid19. He is currently in the ICU on life support and they are being told that he will probably not make it.
> 
> It will most likely not get this drastic for most young, healthy people. But the point is that it could, and we all need to take this seriously and do our part.


I am so sorry for your friend. I agree that we should all stay home as much as we can right now. I keep telling my kids that it’s not forever, and it’s a way we can help.


----------



## ramwitz

randumb0 said:


> @ramwitz I am sorry to hear that. Which state?



Michigan


----------



## _auroraborealis_

The greater issue with Seattle is resupply. Also, Seattle is considered the US epicenter right now. The idea that they'll be taking cruises (that can't call in Canada), let alone expanding port capacity when they are in full blown emergency mode for at least the next month is unrealistic. They are dealing with rapid spread that is nowhere near peak.

FWIW Grand Cayman is now closing for 60 days.


----------



## mmmears

ramwitz said:


> Just got off the phone with a good friend of mine. Some food for thought for those that feel as though they are in the low-risk category and are dead-set on still cruising or ignoring social distancing advice. Her 45-year old brother (healthy, worked out regularly, no underlying medical conditions) tested positive for covid19. He is currently in the ICU on life support and they are being told that he will probably not make it.
> 
> It will most likely not get this drastic for most young, healthy people. But the point is that it could, and we all need to take this seriously and do our part.



I am so, so sorry to hear this.  I hope this will serve as a wake up call to those who think only the old have issues.  Reports have been coming out of Italy regarding younger patients needing intubation and people just ignore them.


----------



## tlprice

I have not read this ENTIRE thread, but I have read a lot of it.  I am just wondering if I booked my cruise that gets cancelled using an OBB, will that be able to be transferred to a later date as well?

As to the drive through testing:  I saw someone ask if just anyone could be tested.  At least here in Colorado, you cannot be tested at a drive through testing spot without doctor recommendation (which means you would have to call your doctor, report your symptoms, and somehow get some sort of authorization from them.)  They will not test you without this.


----------



## smmco

mmmears said:


> I am so, so sorry to hear this.  I hope this will serve as a wake up call to those who think only the old have issues.  Reports have been coming out of Italy regarding younger patients needing intubation and people just ignore them.


We’re not Italy.


----------



## WDWEPCOT

I’m so very sorry to read about your friend just horrible 
I have a young adult I keep stressing this to her and I may as well be talking to the walls! Scares me half to death to just think about it! She just won’t listen and thinks it is all hype most young people have lived with a pill or a shot for everything they just don’t understand these things and can’t comprehend there is no shot and this can kill you.


----------



## SL6827

Wow.  I know this could send us into a recession if it is not contained soon, but I feel bad for all the TA who are experiencing a loss in commission right now.  It could hit us all in the pocketbook soon, but it is hitting theirs first.


----------



## mousefan73

ramwitz said:


> Just got off the phone with a good friend of mine. Some food for thought for those that feel as though they are in the low-risk category and are dead-set on still cruising or ignoring social distancing advice. Her 45-year old brother (healthy, worked out regularly, no underlying medical conditions) tested positive for covid19. He is currently in the ICU on life support and they are being told that he will probably not make it.
> 
> It will most likely not get this drastic for most young, healthy people. But the point is that it could, and we all need to take this seriously and do our part.


Prayers for him to pull through.. I also was texting with my friend in Rome.. I asked her what is up with all the deaths in Italy and mentioned I realize you guys have an old population.. she interrupted me and said.. there are young people in ICUs to. Granted it is the lower end of the statistical data thing.. but it's not just old people.


----------



## lorimay

ramwitz said:


> Just got off the phone with a good friend of mine. Some food for thought for those that feel as though they are in the low-risk category and are dead-set on still cruising or ignoring social distancing advice. Her 45-year old brother (healthy, worked out regularly, no underlying medical conditions) tested positive for covid19. He is currently in the ICU on life support and they are being told that he will probably not make it.
> 
> It will most likely not get this drastic for most young, healthy people. But the point is that it could, and we all need to take this seriously and do our part.



Wow, this is scary to hear.


----------



## ramwitz

smmco said:


> We’re not Italy.


Well, this specific case is in Michigan in the good ol’ USA in a top hospital.


----------



## mmouse37

smmco said:


> I don’t think they could sell cruises out of NYC.



Why?  They have been cruising out of NYC since 2012...not every year but often.  I have done several cruises out of NYC on DCL.  My favorite itinerary is NYC to PC (WDW) and CC.  If they can't do CC then I would love NYC to PC (WDW) and Key West if they could get rid of that stupid rule.  Or I would do a NYC to Bermuda or New England.  Many options.  I think it would be a great option, especially in the summer.  Most of DCL's cruises out of NYC were in the Fall.

Millions of people in the Tri-State area and beyond.

MJ


----------



## randumb0

BVI is not allowing cruises for the next 30 days


----------



## mousefan73

smmco said:


> We’re not Italy.


and it's that arrogance that has the USA in the position it is now.. What did you mean "We're not Italy" 
I am sure if this hit Florida really hard, where all the older snow birds are right now, the state will also have an issue keeping ICU beds available.   It was also this arrogance from our government ( CDC or whoever) that has us in this situation of lack of testing. The WHO offered in January to give us test kits.  We said no, we do things our way. The WHO sent tests to over 60 countries when this first came out, except the united states


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

smmco said:


> We’re not Italy.


And it hasn’t peaked here yet here either. Just because we aren’t Italy does not mean we can’t learn from them, or that we won’t face the same situations.


----------



## smmco

mmouse37 said:


> Why?  They have been cruising out of NYC since 2012...not every year but often.  I have done several cruises out of NYC on DCL.  My favorite itinerary is NYC to PC (WDW) and CC.  If they can't do CC then I would love NYC to PC (WDW) and Key West if they could get rid of that stupid rule.  Or I would do a NYC to Bermuda or New England.  Many options.  I think it would be a great option, especially in the summer.  Most of DCL's cruises out of NYC were in the Fall.
> 
> MJ


The few they have dont sell that well. I don’t think people that had planned on sailing to Europe are going to switch over to a bahamas cruise. I wouldn’t I’ll switch cruise lines or wait until next year. 
NYC is not an easy place to cruise out of unless your a local.If they price them dirt cheap Maybe they’ll get some takers. My guess is you live near NYC.


----------



## Lawdawg

SL6827 said:


> Wow.  I know this could send us into a recession if it is not contained soon, but I feel bad for all the TA who are experiencing a loss in commission right now.  It could hit us all in the pocketbook soon, but it is hitting theirs first.


Agreed. I feel awful for them. We all need to hope this ends soon.


----------



## smmco

mousefan73 said:


> and it's that arrogance that has the USA in the position it is now.. What did you mean "We're not Italy"
> I am sure if this hit Florida really hard, where all the older snow birds are right now, the state will also have an issue keeping ICU beds available.   It was also this arrogance from our government ( CDC or whoever) that has us in this situation of lack of testing. The WHO offered in January to give us test kits.  We said no, we do things our way. The WHO sent tests to over 60 countries when this first came out, except the united states


.


----------



## _auroraborealis_

smmco said:


> We’re not going to ignore people that need to be intubated. Did you read the post I was responding too? We have a lot more money and resources then Italy. I’ve been to Italy a couple of times. It’s not exactly a thriving economy. The unemployment is over 10%.
> I have faith that our country will manage this just fine.



We will ignore people who need intubation. We have nowhere near the number of ICU beds that will be needed, or the equipment to handle demand, either in metro hospitals or in rural areas.

We are likely to have hundreds of thousands of people die. This really isn't hype.


----------



## mmouse37

smmco said:


> The few they have dont sell that well. I don’t think people that had planned on sailing to Europe are going to switch over to a bahamas cruise. I wouldn’t I’ll switch cruise lines or wait until next year.
> NYC is not an easy place to cruise out of unless your a local.If they price them dirt cheap Maybe they’ll get some takers. My guess is you live near NYC.



In the burbs of NYC.  But as I mentioned before DCL offered cruises in the Fall.....more people would book during the summer.  I do agree it is not comparable for someone who wanted a European cruise but at least it is an option, especially for people who may not want to fly who live a driveable distance away.  But many fly into NY for DCL cruises too.  I love when DCL is in town.  It does make it so convenient. 

If it wasn't at all profitable why did they keep coming back to NY?

MJ


----------



## smmco

_auroraborealis_ said:


> We will ignore people who need intubation. We have nowhere near the number of ICU beds that will be needed, or the equipment to handle demand, either in metro hospitals or in rural areas.


I give up were all doomed and are going to die.


----------



## _auroraborealis_

I think it's a good time to share this. Even if you aren't a God person, break off the last section, and it's all relevant.

Prayer for a Pandemic
By Cameron Bellm

May we who are merely inconvenienced
Remember those whose lives are at stake.
May we who have no risk factors
Remember those most vulnerable.
May we who have the luxury of working from home
Remember those who must choose between preserving their health or making their rent.
May we who have the flexibility to care for our children when their schools close
Remember those who have no options.
May we who have to cancel our trips
Remember those that have no safe place to go.
May we who are losing our margin money in the tumult of the economic market
Remember those who have no margin at all.
May we who settle in for a quarantine at home
Remember those who have no home.
As fear grips our country,
let us choose love.
During this time when we cannot physically wrap our arms around each other,
Let us yet find ways to be the loving embrace of God to our neighbors.
Amen.


----------



## randumb0

Let's try and keep this on topic. Grand Cayman and BVI have both banned cruises. I feel like it's only a matter of time before the Bahamas does the same thing.


----------



## mousefan73

smmco said:


> I give up were all doomed and are going to die.


No we are all not doomed and will die, but our resources will be ovewhelmed that is why governments around the world are shutting things down to "flatten the curve"


----------



## smmco

mousefan73 said:


> No we are all not doomed and will die, but our resources will be ovewhelmed that is why governments around the world are shutting things down to "flatten the curve"


I think I’m just going to jump on the doom and gloom train like everyone else. Trying to be positive on these boards takes to much energy.


----------



## luv2cruisedisney

I don't know for how long but DCL said they were paying commission  ( full ) on the first batch of cancellations as well as Full commission on the rebooked cruises


----------



## DIS_MIKE

randumb0 said:


> Let's try and keep this on topic. Grand Cayman and BVI have both banned cruises. I feel like it's only a matter of time before the Bahamas does the same thing.


Which means CC would be closed as well.


----------



## mousefan73

So I spent all day looking at future DCL cruises the next 12 or 15 month... I am anticipatin the Hawaii sailings will be cancelled, though no offiical email yet. Many are hoping there is some exceptions made where the sailing continues from other ports. Only positive for most is IF and a 1% IF ports were to change, I am sure any airline would be willing to change things up to avoid refunds or other changes. 
I am not so happy with the 2020 and early 2021 sailings. Even when they came out I was like, nah.. I liked the Fantasy eastern/western  rotations.. this year is just not my thing... Nothing appeals to me. 

I have been looking at fall sailings on other lines and finding lots.... me might take the refund and jump ship... I will look out for any super GTY rates and maybe book a short one just to dump all this disney FE crap I spent months on making.. and get my disney fix.. that is what bums me the most of this.. I have so cool stuff and was hoping for cool hawaiian sailing themed gifts back....


----------



## lauranc

DCL suspension has been extended through 4/12.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

smmco said:


> I don’t think they could sell cruises out of NYC.


They already do and have done many years


----------



## mousefan73

DIS_MIKE said:


> Which means CC would be closed as well.


Then it's over.. At least the 3/4 nights were money makers.. many did those as WDW add-ons...


----------



## smmco

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> They already do and have done many years


They have to offer all kinds of deep discounts to fill them. I know that because I’ve taken advantage of the discounts.


----------



## DIS_MIKE

mousefan73 said:


> Then it's over.. At least the 3/4 nights were money makers.. many did those as WDW add-ons...


Yup...myself included. My first Disney Cruise was a 3-nighter on the Dream.


----------



## mom4fun

ramwitz said:


> Michigan


What city? I live in Michigan.


----------



## smmco

randumb0 said:


> BVI is not allowing cruises for the next 30 days


That’s good because cruise lines are shut down for 30 days.


----------



## WishUponAStarryNight

smmco said:


> They have to offer all kinds of deep discounts to fill them. I know that because I’ve taken advantage of the discounts.


I think part of the reason is timing - the sailings have been shortly after school starts in the NE. I think summer cruises could sell better.


----------



## Ralph&Pam

We are booked on the 9-night Vancouver to Hawaii cruise scheduled to depart on April 29. Just received an email from DCL indicating that our “April sailing” is cancelled. Rebooking credit of 125% or refund of 100%. Of course a Disney IT glitch means that the email itself shows a reservation number for the Western Caribbean Fantasy cruise we took last November rather than the current booking, so we’ll be waiting for the email with details how to claim our refund and make certain we get the correct amount. DW tells me some members of the FB group for that WC cruise who have no April cruise booked received the same email with their old reservation number noted, so somewhere a database extraction error appears to have happened.


----------



## spurscar

The cars in the game of chicken get closer yet.  We're 4/17 and still waiting for Disney to just let us get a refund but you know, let's just drag this out instead...


----------



## mousefan73

Ralph&Pam said:


> We are booked on the 9-night Vancouver to Hawaii cruise scheduled to depart on April 29. Just received an email from DCL indicating that our “April sailing” is cancelled. Rebooking credit of 125% or refund of 100%. Of course a Disney IT glitch means that the email itself shows a reservation number for the Western Caribbean Fantasy cruise we took last November rather than the current booking, so we’ll be waiting for the email with details how to claim our refund and make certain we get the correct amount. DW tells me some members of the FB group for that WC cruise who have no April cruise booked received the same email with their old reservation number noted, so somewhere a database extraction error appears to have happened.



ohno!Need to check emails


----------



## smmco

mmouse37 said:


> In the burbs of NYC.  But as I mentioned before DCL offered cruises in the Fall.....more people would book during the summer.  I do agree it is not comparable for someone who wanted an European cruise but at least it is an option, especially for people who may not want to fly who live a driveable distance away.  But many fly into NY for DCL cruises too.  I love when DCL is in town.  It does make it so convenient.
> 
> If it wasn't at all profitable why did they keep coming back to NY?
> 
> MJ


 If there one guarantee in life besides death and taxes it’s that I’m going to get a great discounts out of NYC and Galveston. They could put the cruise in NYC for this Summer, but their not going to be able to charge Disney prices to get people to sail last minute out of NYC.
That being said I think theres going to be discounts galore over the next year out of everywhere. 
My guess is they‘ll cancel the med cruises in May and maybe June, but still keep the rest intact. They don’t need people on board to move the ship over to Europe. People are assuming if the cancel the TA the Europe season is over, but I don’t know if that’s necessarily the case. The Magic is scheduled for dry dock in Europe the end of September.


----------



## DIS_MIKE

spurscar said:


> The cars in the game of chicken get closer yet.  We're 4/17 and still waiting for Disney to just let us get a refund but you know, let's just drag this out instead...


Yup...5/4 here. The plot thickens.....



lauranc said:


> DCL suspension has been extended through 4/12.


IMO, we just had our first of "many" extensions at this point.


----------



## n2mm

spurscar said:


> The cars in the game of chicken get closer yet.  We're 4/17 and still waiting for Disney to just let us get a refund but you know, let's just drag this out instead...



chicken here too April 18th.  Just want a refund at this point.


----------



## Dreams&wishes

Anyone heard about this cruise ship? Frightening situation to be in! 

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...stranded-virus-hit-Caribbean-cruise-ship.html


----------



## Madame

Dreams&wishes said:


> Anyone heard about this cruise ship? Frightening situation to be in!
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...stranded-virus-hit-Caribbean-cruise-ship.html


That is simply unreal.  That cruiseline has been beyond reprehensibly irresponsible.


----------



## accio

More bad news 

Golden Princess: three passengers quarantined, one showing symptoms (test results forthcoming), other two “isolated have been in contact with a confirmed case in the past 14 days."

Silver Explorer (Silverseas): 85-year-old British man showed symptoms after debark in Chile and tested positive, taken to hospital

Azmara Pursuit (mentioned in same article): banned from disembarking passengers at port of Chacabuco in Chile, on grounds that it was carrying suspected cases of the coronavirus.

Celebrity Summit:
The Celebrity Summit, a Royal Caribbean cruise ship that was supposed to dock today in San Juan, Puerto Rico, has been diverted to Port Everglades in Fort Lauderdale, the cruise line says.

The ship was diverted because Puerto Rico said passengers would not be allowed to disembark until March 21 because a Canadian passenger who was on the ship last week tested positive for coronavirus. Puerto Rico would have allowed the ship to resupply with food and fuel.

The Celebrity Summit is supposed to arrive in Port Everglades on Monday morning, per Royal Caribbean.

Port Everglades had a cluster of several subcontractors who tested positive for the coronavirus.


----------



## cgolf

mousefan73 said:


> Some facts below.
> Contact,travel, and interaction between the Chinese took directly  place with Americans  This virus did not exclusively enter the US via a cruise ship, Europe or Canada. The entire month of January this virus was spreading already here. As Chinese and Americans were traveling back and force in the 1000s daily.  https://www.google.de/amp/s/www.for...s-from-china-before-americait-didnt-work/amp/



before this semester a group of college students came back from Wuhan and all that was done was temperature monitoring and watching for symptoms. With what we know now it is possible it made its way around the campus. We just told our daughter to wash her hands a lot. Sadly all countries were caught off guard by this. Air travel did a lot of the damage and cruise ships get blasted!

hopefully this means lower cruise fares in the future, thinking glass half full/silver lining.


----------



## danicaw

Just saw this update to DCLs website....


*Sailings Departing from Canada*
On Friday, March 13, 2020, the Canadian government announced they will not allow any ship with more than 500 passengers to dock in any Canadian port from now until July 1, at the earliest. The Disney Wonder has sailings that are scheduled to embark and/or debark in Vancouver beginning April 29. We are currently evaluating various options and have not made changes to any itineraries. Once a decision is made, we will reach out to Guests booked on these sailings. Given the higher than normal call volume at our Call Center, we ask that Guests and travel agents wait to contact us until after they receive an email from us. As a reminder, Guests who booked their reservation through a travel agent should contact them directly to make any modifications.


Sorry is someone already posted this.. I didn't see it.


----------



## Jon Mraz

Please change the title of this thread. DCL has now canceled all cruises through April 12.


----------



## AquaDame

smmco said:


> I think I’m just going to jump on the doom and gloom train like everyone else. Trying to be positive on these boards takes to much energy.



Throwing shade at other countries isn't being positive... could we not, please? No one is going to tell you not to look on the bright side of things, nor hope the end will be in sight soon.



Jon Mraz said:


> Please change the title of this thread. DCL has now canceled all cruises through April 12.



On it!


----------



## smmco

AquaDame said:


> Throwing shade at other countries isn't being positive... could we not, please? No one is going to tell you not to look on the bright side of things, nor hope the end will be in sight soon.
> 
> 
> 
> On it!


It doesn't seem to be a problem on these boards when people throw shade on the US or our healthcare system.  I've had plenty of people tell me not to be positive on these boards. I wasn't throwing shade at Italy, but I do think we'll be able to handle it better them. Is that a bad thing?


----------



## _auroraborealis_

Word from the Wonder WBPC is that they haven't been off-ship since the 9th and skipped Cartegena, thereby also not taking on the mid-cruise entertainers. Ship is apparently short-staffed as well.


----------



## _auroraborealis_

smmco said:


> It doesn't seem to be a problem on these boards when people throw shade on the US or our healthcare system.  I've had plenty of people tell me not to be positive on these boards. I wasn't throwing shade at Italy, but I do think we'll be able to handle it better them. Is that a bad thing?



It is not necessarily a bad thing, but it's not fact-based. There are hospitals that run out of respirators during bad flu seasons. This is going to be considerably worse if projections come into being, even if we don't have any Wuhans or Italys.


----------



## rsvihla

Since DCL has canceled cruises departing through April 12, the Wonder is going to be stuck in San Diego after it arrives on March 20 from the Panama Canal cruise that is currently underway.  The distance from San Diego to Honolulu is almost the same as the distance from Vancouver to Honolulu.  I hope they consider changing the Hawaii cruises to depart from San Diego with a stop in Ensenada, Mexico.


----------



## Prock

AquaDame said:


> Throwing shade at other countries isn't being positive... could we not, please? No one is going to tell you not to look on the bright side of things, nor hope the end will be in sight soon.
> 
> 
> 
> On it!


We absolutely should be throwing massive amounts of shade at China for this.  Not for "creating" the virus, but for lying about it to the world, silencing medical professionals who tried to warn others, and refused help from the rest of the world in initial containment.


----------



## AquaDame

smmco said:


> It doesn't seem to be a problem on these boards when people throw shade on the US or our healthcare system.  I've had plenty of people tell me not to be positive on these boards. I wasn't throwing shade at Italy, but I do think we'll be able to handle it better them. Is that a bad thing?



Seems to me most of the comments are from US citizens themselves and aren't a quick quip but a full comment. It's not a bad thing to state why you think we'll handle it better, but thats not going to be by virtue of us simply not being them, which suggests there is something inherently wrong with Italy. 

 Honestly we shouldn't be delving into politics anyway; that is just incredibly hard to enforce given the topic at hand right now. Much of what's going on is government driven so it's going slide a lot over the next couple months at least.


----------



## AquaDame

Prock said:


> We absolutely should be throwing massive amounts of shade at China for this.  Not for "creating" the virus, but for lying about it to the world, silencing medical professionals who tried to warn others, and refused help from the rest of the world in initial containment.



I would argue that saying WHY China messed up isn't the same as throwing shade. The only comment of theirs that I called out was them saying 'We aren't Italy' without explanation which seemed to rile people.  FWIW I also think China could have handled it much better and Italy also seemed to wait too long to enforce enough mitigating policies. I also think a ban on travel that doesn't watch out for our own citizens bringing more of this virus home isn't going to be enough for what they're hoping to accomplish.

I prefer the way some of the cruise ship bans are being rolled out from a pandemic standpoint. No cherry picking people and ports. No assuming certain people are the problem. Just stop for awhile so it can't keep compounding.


----------



## smmco

AquaDame said:


> Seems to me most of the comments are from US citizens themselves and aren't a quick quip but a full comment. It's not a bad thing to state why you think we'll handle it better, but thats not going to be by virtue of us simply not being them, which suggests there is something inherently wrong with Italy.
> 
> Honestly we shouldn't be delving into politics anyway; that is just incredibly hard to enforce given the topic at hand right now. Much of what's going on is government driven so it's going slide a lot over the next couple months at least.


There is nothing political about it. The poster I was responding to said something about a young person being denied a ventilator. Most likely fake news, but I can't see that happening in this country. I don't know why Italy is struggling so much, but I think we'll be able to handle it similar to Japan and South Korea.


----------



## deide71

Just an FYI to those of you thinking we will fare better than Italy...if we do it will be because our outbreak peaks slower, Italy has some of the most published Pulmonary Medicine doctors in the world.


----------



## smmco

AquaDame said:


> I would argue that saying WHY China messed up isn't the same as throwing shade. The only comment of theirs that I called out was them saying 'We aren't Italy' without explanation which seemed to rile people.  FWIW I also think China could have handled it much better and Italy also seemed to wait too long to enforce enough mitigating policies. I also think a ban on travel that doesn't watch out for our own citizens bringing more of this virus home isn't going to be enough for what they're hoping to accomplish.
> 
> I prefer the way some of the cruise ship bans are being rolled out from a pandemic standpoint. No cherry picking people and ports. No assuming certain people are the problem. Just stop for awhile so it can't keep compounding.


The "were not Italy" comment was just a statement that we would not let that happen here. I don’t want people thinking that we do that here.


----------



## _auroraborealis_

smmco said:


> I think we'll be able to handle it similar to Japan and South Korea.



They did pretty strict quarantine, however. And a lot quicker. South Korea are testing thousands of people per day, compared to what we are doing. When they started shutting down public stuff, they didn't do what California did - originally, all the theme parks were excepted, and if "lots of people in one place" is bad, theme parks are bad.

Everything was shut.

Kind of like what France is now doing. If it's non-essential, it's closed.


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

smmco said:


> The "were not Italy" comment was just a statement that we would not let that happen here. I don’t want people thinking that we do that here.


If our hospitals don’t have enough ventilators for everyone who needs them what are they supposed to do? They can’t perform miracles. They need us to do what we can to slow the spread of the virus so our hospitals aren’t overrun and our health professionals don’t have to make the same decisions. Also, you should go back and re-read what was actually said because you are mixing two posts. No one said that Italy let a young person die because they didn’t have a ventilator. They said they also have young people being hospitalized and they don’t have enough ventilators for everyone. They are being forced to choose who has the best chance at living.


----------



## mmmears

smmco said:


> There is nothing political about it. The poster I was responding to said something about a young person being denied a ventilator. Most likely fake news, but I can't see that happening in this country. I don't know why Italy is struggling so much, but I think we'll be able to handle it similar to Japan and South Korea.



Here is what I said:



mmmears said:


> I am so, so sorry to hear this.  I hope this will serve as a wake up call to those who think only the old have issues.  Reports have been coming out of Italy regarding younger patients needing intubation and people just ignore them.



I don't see anything about young people being denied a vent.  I am tired of being misquoted.  The point is, if you read it carefully, that younger people are also becoming critically ill.  This was not fake news.  This is from an interview with the doc in charge of all the ICUs in the region.  He mentioned intubating one 20 year old, and then mentioned that now there are people in their 40s needing ICU.  I think it's important to understand what we are dealing with.  "It's just the flu" is fake news.  The fact that there are younger people who are becoming ill and possibly dying is just the truth.  

I don't know much about the Italian health system, but from what I keep hearing it's very good in Tuscany and that is a concern because most Western countries aren't any better.  

I don't want to be a Debbie Downer here.  And I don't want to be some dreamer who thinks this is going to be over in a week and nothing bad will happen.  I think we need to figure out what is going on, and for those of us with travel plans, how long this is going to continue so we can cancel/reschedule/whatever.


----------



## lanejudy

rsvihla said:


> I hope they consider changing the Hawaii cruises to depart from San Diego with a stop in Ensenada, Mexico.


That isn’t currently legal.  A one-way cruise between 2 US cities must include a stop at a distant foreign port.  Ensenada isn’t considered “distant.”


----------



## cgolf

lanejudy said:


> That isn’t currently legal.  A one-way cruise between 2 US cities must include a stop at a distant foreign port.  Ensenada isn’t considered “distant.”



When we did the inaugural Hawaii cruise, it left LA, did 4 stops in Hawaii, Ensenada, then back to LA. Did the rules change since then?


----------



## smmco

mmmears said:


> Here is what I said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see anything about young people being denied a vent.  I am tired of being misquoted.  The point is, if you read it carefully, that younger people are also becoming critically ill.  This was not fake news.  This is from an interview with the doc in charge of all the ICUs in the region.  He mentioned intubating one 20 year old, and then mentioned that now there are people in their 40s needing ICU.  I think it's important to understand what we are dealing with.  "It's just the flu" is fake news.  The fact that there are younger people who are becoming ill and possibly dying is just the truth.
> 
> I don't know much about the Italian health system, but from what I keep hearing it's very good in Tuscany and that is a concern because most Western countries aren't any better.
> 
> I don't want to be a Debbie Downer here.  And I don't want to be some dreamer who thinks this is going to be over in a week and nothing bad will happen.  I think we need to figure out what is going on, and for those of us with travel plans, how long this is going to continue so we can cancel/reschedule/whatever.


Sorry I misquoted you. Patients needing vents and people ignoring them.  I don't think that's going to happen here.  Nobody knows if this is going to be worse than the flu or not.  4 times as many people have died from the flu this year then the Corona Virus. The Corona virus has some catching up to do. You don't know what the outcome of this will be any more than I do. You don't know whats fake news and what's real any more than I do.

Our health care system is very good. Have a little compassion and a little encouragement for those of those on the front lines. I'm tired of people telling us we can't handle this.


----------



## AquaDame

smmco said:


> The "were not Italy" comment was just a statement that we would not let that happen here. I don’t want people thinking that we do that here.



I don't want to argue too much about this at the risk of derailing the thread... more... but how are we going to know what we would do here until we are faced with a supply shortage? If there isn't enough to go around (and at the rate it is spreading there will not be enough by all accounts unless we slow it) then how could we NOT have to make choices? Ideally we don't have to find out, you're right on that, but it seems we are on the same trajectory as Italy as things stand.

https://www.vox.com/policy-and-poli...s-us-countries-italy-iran-singapore-hong-kong
Edited to add since I read your latest comment just now - I'm not saying we can't slow it. I think we can and we're lucky to have seen how others acted first before we got to the same point.


----------



## lanejudy

cgolf said:


> When we did the inaugural Hawaii cruise, it left LA, did 4 stops in Hawaii, Ensenada, then back to LA. Did the rules change since then?


That was a single round-trip (closed loop) cruise.  The current itineraries are one-way:  Vancouver —> Hawaii and a separate Hawaii —> to Vancouver.


----------



## TestingH2O

_auroraborealis_ said:


> Ship is apparently short-staffed as well.


I've seen one comment that the buffet seemed short staffed when they started serving us. I have not experienced that nor have I seen any signs that the ship as a whole is short staffed.

Captain Henry announced today that, unless something changes, PV is a go.


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

smmco said:


> Sorry I misquoted you. Patients needing vents and people ignoring them.  I don't think that's going to happen here.  Nobody knows if this is going to be worse than the flu or not.  4 times as many people have died from the flu this year then the Corona Virus. The Corona virus has some catching up to do. You don't know what the outcome of this will be any more than I do. You don't know whats fake news and what's real any more than I do.
> 
> Our health care system is very good. Have a little compassion and a little encouragement for those of those on the front lines. I'm tired of people telling us we can't handle this.


You’re right we do have a very good health care system. I don’t think anyone is saying it’s bad. We are just saying we need to make sure we are doing our part to slow the spread so our health professionals can do their jobs without being overrun with patients and not enough resources.


----------



## Intr3pid

Prock said:


> We absolutely should be throwing massive amounts of shade at China for this.  Not for "creating" the virus, but for lying about it to the world, silencing medical professionals who tried to warn others, and refused help from the rest of the world in initial containment.


Yes, the Chinese government didn't look into it seriously enough for too long - and should have never let the Lunar New Year festivities proceed.  Italian national government should have also quarantined the Lombardy region at least a week sooner - and stopped the Venice festival.

Similarly, the US should have taken a much harder stance in February.  In February, people at the top were outright denying this virus being anything more than a flu.  Stock market good = everything OK.  State and local governments had to act on their own; businesses had to shut down voluntarily,   If there is any lesson learnt from China and Italy vs, say, HK, New Zealand, and Singapore, it's that you have to nip this thing right in the bud.  When the numbers are low.  Less than 100.

And the harder stance I am referring to isn't the international travel ban.  In February, it was already too late.  The harder stance means social distancing.  Cancelling schools, events, sports, public gatherings, flights, cruises, all starting in February.  Non-essential store closures.  Priority access to testing kits.  Declaring that national emergency.



			
				smmco said:
			
		

> I can't see that happening in this country. I don't know why Italy is struggling so much, but I think we'll be able to handle it similar to Japan and South Korea.         .


The ventilators in a hospital are a stationary equipment attached to the ventilation system.  You can't just rip them out from one hospital in one region and take to another.  If a region gets overwhelmed by too many cases of respiratory failures and there aren't enough ventilators, yes, patients sadly will start to die.  Whether in the US or Italy.

Take a look at this chart for an honest assessment of whether we can handle it the same way as Japan and South Korea:


----------



## ivanp91

_auroraborealis_ said:


> Word from the Wonder WBPC is that they haven't been off-ship since the 9th and skipped Cartegena



This isn't as bad as you are making out, at least at the moment. Yes, they skipped Cartagena, but after transiting the Canal there is usually 4 days at sea before their next port. The transit occurred only a few days ago, so virus or not, the passengers would be in the middle of an extended run of "at sea" days anyway.

My personal opinion is it's no big loss that they couldn't pick up John Charles in Cartagena  (I know some people love John, my sailing party has never been able to warm to him, and I have heard of diva-like behaviour from people higher up in the DCL ranks)

The crew issue sounds strange, that would mean they left New Orleans understaffed. If they weren't able to take people on then they certainly wouldn't have been offloading anyone either.


----------



## Madame

smmco said:


> Sorry I misquoted you. Patients needing vents and people ignoring them.  I don't think that's going to happen here.  Nobody knows if this is going to be worse than the flu or not.  4 times as many people have died from the flu this year then the Corona Virus. The Corona virus has some catching up to do. You don't know what the outcome of this will be any more than I do. You don't know whats fake news and what's real any more than I do.
> 
> Our health care system is very good. Have a little compassion and a little encouragement for those of those on the front lines. I'm tired of people telling us we can't handle this.


No.  The people who are getting ignored are not the sick.  Others are ignoring the stories of ventilator shortages etc coming out of Italy, like *you* are doing right here.  This is not *negativity* on this thread.  It’s realistic sharing of actual fact.


----------



## mousefan73

rsvihla said:


> Since DCL has canceled cruises departing through April 12, the Wonder is going to be stuck in San Diego after it arrives on March 20 from the Panama Canal cruise that is currently underway.  The distance from San Diego to Honolulu is almost the same as the distance from Vancouver to Honolulu.  I hope they consider changing the Hawaii cruises to depart from San Diego with a stop in Ensenada, Mexico.


That would be great for us as we are on the Hawaiian. Only other major issues: flights ( who is still operating) travel bans as we are from Europe


----------



## jlbf06

On the topic of ventilators - do any of the ships have them onboard?


----------



## wellow

Intr3pid said:


> Yes, the Chinese government didn't look into it seriously enough for too long - and should have never let the Lunar New Year festivities proceed.



Just to clarify: they actually shut down the Lunar New Year festivities in China so there is no mass gatherings everywhere. I know our business partners are all staying at home even if they are not in Wuhan.


----------



## randumb0

Carnival just cancelled their cruises through mid April because a guest tested positive a day or two after their trip. At this point I don't see any cruises departing for the next two months


----------



## smmco

Intr3pid said:


> Yes, the Chinese government didn't look into it seriously enough for too long - and should have never let the Lunar New Year festivities proceed.  Italian national government should have also quarantined the Lombardy region at least a week sooner - and stopped the Venice festival.
> 
> Similarly, the US should have taken a much harder stance in February.  In February, people at the top were outright denying this virus being anything more than a flu.  Stock market good = everything OK.  State and local governments had to act on their own; businesses had to shut down voluntarily,   If there is any lesson learnt from China and Italy vs, say, HK, New Zealand, and Singapore, it's that you have to nip this thing right in the bud.  When the numbers are low.  Less than 100.
> 
> And the harder stance I am referring to isn't the international travel ban.  In February, it was already too late.  The harder stance means social distancing.  Cancelling schools, events, sports, public gatherings, flights, cruises, all starting in February.  Non-essential store closures.  Priority access to testing kits.  Declaring that national emergency.
> 
> 
> The ventilators in a hospital are a stationary equipment attached to the ventilation system.  You can't just rip them out from one hospital in one region and take to another.  If a region gets overwhelmed by too many cases of respiratory failures and there aren't enough ventilators, yes, patients sadly will start to die.  Whether in the US or Italy.
> 
> Take a look at this chart:





AquaDame said:


> I don't want to argue too much about this at the risk of derailing the thread... more... but how are we going to know what we would do here until we are faced with a supply shortage? If there isn't enough to go around (and at the rate it is spreading there will not be enough by all accounts unless we slow it) then how could we NOT have to make choices? Ideally we don't have to find out, you're right on that, but it seems we are on the same trajectory as Italy as things stand.
> 
> https://www.vox.com/policy-and-poli...s-us-countries-italy-iran-singapore-hong-kong
> Edited to add since I read your latest comment just now - I'm not saying we can't slow it. I think we can and we're lucky to have seen how others acted first before we got to the same point.


Again false information. Ventilators are not stationary equipment.


----------



## deide71

Mechanical ventilators are not stationary, they plug into the hospitals wall gas, O2 and air outlets, or just air If they have a compressor


----------



## TreeFalls

Madame said:


> No.  The people who are getting ignored are not the sick.  Others are ignoring the stories of ventilator shortages etc coming out of Italy, like *you* are doing right here.  This is not *negativity* on this thread.  It’s realistic sharing of actual fact.



This bears repeating, because the arguing was just based on a misunderstanding.

Mmmears said "Reports have been coming out of Italy regarding younger patients needing intubation and people just ignore them." 

I believe the intent was that people are ignoring the reports, not that medical staff are ignoring the patients.


----------



## DIS_MIKE

randumb0 said:


> Carnival just cancelled their cruises through mid April because a guest tested positive a day or two after their trip. At this point I don't see any cruises departing for the next two months


I totally agree with you especially considering the latest news that we have Canada shutting down all of its ports to cruise ships with over 500 people until July. I think that really puts things into perspective with what we can expect over the next several months regarding the cruise line industry.


----------



## Starwind

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> You’re right we do have a very good health care system. I don’t think anyone is saying it’s bad. We are just saying we need to make sure we are doing our part to slow the spread so our health professionals can do their jobs without being overrun with patients and not enough resources.



This.

Because, ultimately, there are finite resources. There are a finite number of hospital beds, isolation rooms, ICU beds, mechanical ventilators, hand ventilators, doctors, nurses, isolation gowns, masks, even the swabs they use for the covid19 tests.

We have seen what happens when those resources run out because there are simply too many patients with covid19. In Wuhan they build a number of brand new hospitals in record number of days, they converted pretty much any facility (arenas, etc) that could be into hospital-like facilities, they brought in military medical personnel, they shifted medical personnel from other parts of the country, they had supplies donated from around the world. In Italy they are creating makeshift ICUs in hallways, operating rooms, meeting rooms. And when they have finally just don't have enough ventilators, they are rationing them as they don't have any other choice. Presumably China did as well, we just didn't hear about it.

In Canada, in anticipation of what is to come, extraordinary measures are being taken. National disaster stockpiles are being pre-deployed. In Montreal, they are preparing two closed hospitals to be able to reopen them to take covid patients when the need arises. The provincial medical licencing bodies for doctors and nurses are starting to contact recently retired doctors and nurses to encourage them to reactivate their licencing and determine who is willing to come back to work for this crisis -- and they are getting many responses that people are ready and willing to come back to work for free. Provincial governments have changed regulations so that doctors can be paid for phone consultations with patients so they don't have to come into the office, allowing social distancing and keeping sick people at home unless absolutely necessary to be seen in person. All elective and non-urgent surgeries etc have been canceled so they can clear out the hospitals as much as possible. But there is also rationing. Here in Ontario they are having to ration covid19 testing because the swabs that are used are made in Italy and there is therefore a supply problem with Italy being under lockdown.

The US is also taking action in anticipation. One example is what was announced during the President's national emergency declaration -- doctors (not sure if they also included other health professionals but I assume they will if not already) licenced in one state will be allowed to practice in other states. This allows the shifting of resources to where they are needed.

But at the end of the day, unless that curve gets sufficiently flattened, resources will be insufficient in the face of the number of patients. The question then becomes one of magnitude and time -- how bad does it get and how long does it last ?


----------



## dclpluto

smmco said:


> I don’t think they could sell cruises out of NYC.



DCL  knows they can’t sail out of NYC for an extended period of time. Even if everything was normal they couldn’t do it. First time and last time was in 2012. Got a really great price on a Canada cruise in the summer that year. Gty rate. They cruise from NYC but not for an extended period of time. You would think it will sell good but they don’t.. I’m talking about at normal times.


----------



## Starwind

randumb0 said:


> Carnival just cancelled their cruises through mid April because a guest tested positive a day or two after their trip. At this point I don't see any cruises departing for the next two months



Carnival Valor: https://www.nbc4i.com/community/hea...epartment-after-coronavirus-case-in-columbus/

An Ohio person tested positive after sailing on the Carnival Valor.

Also, one of the Canadian provinces who did press conferences on Saturday said one of their positives was of a person who returned to the province after a cruise on the Valor. I am pretty sure it was PEI - in the press conference the province said the name of the ship, but I haven't found news reporting naming it. Here is one report on PEI's first covid case: https://www.theguardian.pe.ca/news/...sitive-case-of-covid-19-on-the-island-424207/


----------



## _auroraborealis_

You know how everyone rushed to the stores at the same time and bought everything out all at once instead of staggering their visits? And now no one can get toilet paper?

Now imagine the same thing in the hospital but instead of TP, it's ICU beds and ventilators that are out. 

That is the inevitable outcome of raid spread.


----------



## smmco

deide71 said:


> Mechanical ventilators are not stationary, they plug into the hospitals wall gas, O2 and air outlets, or just air If they have a compressor


Correct and they can be set up in any room


----------



## travelmomof3

As a person who has had to use the Italian healthcare system on vacation a few years ago, I'll say that it is very quickly overwhelmed.  My daughter had a bad accident and we were in Tuscany.  The hospital was overcrowded on that "normal" spring day.  People were flowing through the doors faster than they were getting taken care of, people were stuck in the halls without a bed or a room.  People were walking through the halls holding their own IV bags, using the restroom that the public could use as well.  The facility was not clean (the bathroom was dirty and there was stuff on walls).  The staff, while wonderful and very competent, was very very overwhelmed at the sheer numbers of people coming through.  They looked exhausted, yet were amazing with us.  I know they could only do what they could do with the resources they had.

As soon as I heard of the increasing cases in Italy I knew it would be bad.  Their healthcare system is just not set up like ours in the US.  While I have faith in our healthcare system and after experiencing it elsewhere feel truly blessed to have access to it, we also have a much larger population than Italy and can also overwhelm our system.  As much as it is changing day by day the experts keep saying one thing - it will get worse before it gets better.  We all need to do our part and wash our hands, social distance, stay home with symptoms.  We are lucky to have some of the best healthcare and facilities in the world, but we can also not overwhelm our system.  

Then we can hopefully get back to planning all of our Disney and non-Disney vacations in the hopefully-not-too-far-off-in-the-distance-future


----------



## vegs1

Starwind said:


> . All elective and non-urgent surgeries etc have been canceled so they can clear out the hospitals as much as possible.



This will be implemented as soon as cases start to increase substantially. I have elective surgery upcoming which has not been cancelled as well as three other people I know. Their’s is still scheduled also. I’m sure it’s just a matter of time.


----------



## wombat_5606

vegs1 said:


> This will be implemented as soon as cases start to increase substantially. I have elective surgery upcoming which has not been cancelled as well as three other people I know. Their’s is still scheduled also. I’m sure it’s just a matter of time.



It has already been implemented in my area and we only have 4 confirmed cases, but they know there will be more because of the reports of the epidemiologists.


----------



## smmco

travelmomof3 said:


> As a person who has had to use the Italian healthcare system on vacation a few years ago, I'll say that it is very quickly overwhelmed.  My daughter had a bad accident and we were in Tuscany.  The hospital was overcrowded on that "normal" spring day.  People were flowing through the doors faster than they were getting taken care of, people were stuck in the halls without a bed or a room.  People were walking through the halls holding their own IV bags, using the restroom that the public could use as well.  The facility was not clean (the bathroom was dirty and there was stuff on walls).  The staff, while wonderful and very competent, was very very overwhelmed at the sheer numbers of people coming through.  They looked exhausted, yet were amazing with us.  I know they could only do what they could do with the resources they had.
> 
> As soon as I heard of the increasing cases in Italy I knew it would be bad.  Their healthcare system is just not set up like ours in the US.  While I have faith in our healthcare system and after experiencing it elsewhere feel truly blessed to have access to it, we also have a much larger population than Italy and can also overwhelm our system.  As much as it is changing day by day the experts keep saying one thing - it will get worse before it gets better.  We all need to do our part and wash our hands, social distance, stay home with symptoms.  We are lucky to have some of the best healthcare and facilities in the world, but we can also not overwhelm our system.
> 
> Then we can hopefully get back to planning all of our Disney and non-Disney vacations in the hopefully-not-too-far-off-in-the-distance-future


As far as our hospital is concerned we more vents than ICU beds. We have new vents and a bunch of old vents in storage that could be brought out. I can’t imagine ever needing that many vents


----------



## tinkerone

smmco said:


> As far as our hospital is concerned we more vents than ICU beds. We have new vents and a bunch of old vents in storage that could be brought out. *I can’t imagine ever needing that many vents
> *



I can't imagine something so extreme it shuts countries down......things happen.   
Never say never.


----------



## smmco

tinkerone said:


> I can't imagine something so extreme it shuts countries down......things happen.
> Never say never.


A lot of things can happen it doesn’t mean they will.


----------



## tinkerone

smmco said:


> A lot of things can happen it doesn’t mean they will.


...and doesn't mean they won't.  I'm just saying that just because you can't imagine it doesn't mean it can't happen.  I hope your right but you could well be wrong.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## _auroraborealis_

Italy, France and Wuhan couldn't imagine it either. We don't have to imagine, because we can see the evidence in their experience.


----------



## wombat_5606

smmco said:


> A lot of things can happen it doesn’t mean they will.



And that is what they are trying to do with the cancellations, restrictions and isolations they are putting in place.

How many ICU beds does your hospital have?

How many vents do you have, both in use and in storage?

How many patients are currently in ICU at your hospital?

If you are in a major city, you probably have a lot more resources than rural cities far from a major medical center.


----------



## BeccaG

So I have a question in regards to rebooking. My mom and daughter were supposed to go on a cruise next week for spring break, got the email to call Disney, we did and were told we can’t rebook right now, we have to wait until our credit comes through. I thought once you got the email that’s when you were supposed to call? Any insight into this?


----------



## Geomom

BeccaG said:


> So I have a question in regards to rebooking. My mom and daughter were supposed to go on a cruise next week for spring break, got the email to call Disney, we did and were told we can’t rebook right now, we have to wait until our credit comes through. I thought once you got the email that’s when you were supposed to call? Any insight into this?


My guess is the call centers are overloaded, so they're just determining if you want a refund or credit right now vs. trying to rebook cruises which would take more time.


----------



## pearljammer

To NOT be one of those stuck in the airports today where people are lined up like a cattle drive, I’m grateful I’m NOT in that situation.    While many are going back and forth on numbers, data, etc., what will, will not and odds ....I’m glad I’m NOT dealing with that either alone or with my family.


----------



## DIS_MIKE

It is such a mess and I feel so sorry for those people stuck at airports and in customs trying to get back into the country. 


Spoiler


----------



## Intr3pid

smmco said:


> Again false information. Ventilators are not stationary equipment.





deide71 said:


> Mechanical ventilators are not stationary, they plug into the hospitals wall gas, O2 and air outlets, or just air If they have a compressor


Stationary in the sense that each weighs almost 60kg (with the trolley) and needs external clean air and power supply.  The storage tanks and batteries are for fail-safe operations.  

There are portable versions, but they last only a few hours at best.


----------



## smmco

Intr3pid said:


> Stationary in the sense that each weighs almost 60kg (with the trolley) and needs external clean air and power supply.  The storage tanks and batteries are for fail-safe operations.
> 
> There are portable versions, but they last only a few hours at best.


They are very easy to move around. There have wheels. Are we going  to lose power now too? I’m not getting your point.


----------



## Intr3pid

wellow said:


> Just to clarify: they actually shut down the Lunar New Year festivities in China so there is no mass gatherings everywhere. I know our business partners are all staying at home even if they are not in Wuhan.


That's true, but I'm referring to some of those spectacular exceptions.  Such as this one:
---------------------
January 18:
...
On the same day, the Wuhan City government held an annual banquet in the Baibuting community celebrating the Chinese New Year with 40,000 families in attendance despite the officials' knowledge of the spread of the Wuhan coronavirus. They shared meals, plates and ate together.
...
---------------------
Source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Timel...irus_pandemic_in_November_2019_–_January_2020

https://www.straitstimes.com/asia/e...es-infections-after-40000-families-gather-for


----------



## Intr3pid

smmco said:


> They are very easy to move around. There have wheels. Are we going  to lose power now too? I’m not getting your point.


Are you going to cart this 60kg equipment across the country on those wheels from Omaha to San Francisco?


----------



## gilsan

smmco said:


> They are very easy to move around. There have wheels. Are we going  to lose power now too? I’m not getting your point.


They are not that easy to move around, you can't stick them in any room you need oxygen, and suction outlets and the outlets are not in every hospital room. You also need staff to run the ventilators, doctors, nurses, respiratory therapists, and technologists. There is a reason there are only a few beds in ICU. You need a high staff to patient ratio when you have patients on a ventilator. You are being obtuse and it is apparent you have spent very little time dealing with patients on ventilators.


----------



## smmco

gilsan said:


> They are not that easy to move around, you can't stick them in any room you need oxygen, and suction outlets and the outlets are not in every hospital room. You also need staff to run the ventilators, doctors, nurses, respiratory therapists, and technologists. There is a reason there are only a few beds in ICU. You need a high staff to patient ratio when you have patients on a ventilator. You are being obtuse and it is apparent you have spent very little time dealing with patients on ventilators.


All of our rooms are equipped to handle a ventilator. I’m well aware of the staffing ratios, but that wasn’t the question. The pp said they were stationary which they are not. I was answering that question. They weren’t asking about staffing ratios.


----------



## smmco

Intr3pid said:


> Are you going to cart this 60kg equipment across the country on those wheels from Omaha to San Francisco?


What?


----------



## accio

pearljammer said:


> To NOT be one of those stuck in the airports today where people are lined up like a cattle drive, I’m grateful I’m NOT in that situation.    While many are going back and forth on numbers, data, etc., what will, will not and odds ....I’m glad I’m NOT dealing with that either alone or with my family.



My family (minus me) cancelled their trip to Japan scheduled in early May and my mom is unsure whether they will reschedule for the fall. She may just go on her own (she has family there still to visit) because she’s losing interest (apparently all the cancellations were a headache to deal with). My sister and my BIL were planning to go to Montreal to celebrate their 40th birthdays next month, this is probably not going to happen either.

Thank God we have this Greek Isles cruise booked for June 2021 on the Magic to look forward to  Took a bunch of Greece, Med ports out from the library before they temporary suspended operations last Friday.


----------



## gotomu212

smmco said:


> Sorry I misquoted you. Patients needing vents and people ignoring them.  I don't think that's going to happen here.  Nobody knows if this is going to be worse than the flu or not.  4 times as many people have died from the flu this year then the Corona Virus. The Corona virus has some catching up to do. You don't know what the outcome of this will be any more than I do. You don't know whats fake news and what's real any more than I do.
> 
> Our health care system is very good. Have a little compassion and a little encouragement for those of those on the front lines. I'm tired of people telling us we can't handle this.



I‘m sorry you’re in healthcare and you’re still trotting out that line that we don’t know if it’s going to be worse than the flu? Unbelievable.


----------



## smmco

I’m going to remove this from watch list. Safe travels everyone. I hope we’re all back to cruising in 30 days.


----------



## monkeydawn

gotomu212 said:


> I‘m sorry you’re in healthcare and you’re still trotting out that line that we don’t know if it’s going to be worse than the flu? Unbelievable.


The Ignore Poster feature is wonderful, I'd suggest people start using it!  Though it did make for some confusion this morning when I was still sleepy and wondering what in the heck people were replying to.


----------



## Starwind

smmco said:


> They are very easy to move around. There have wheels. Are we going  to lose power now too? I’m not getting your point.



In Italy they are setting up ICU beds in hallways, operating rooms, meeting rooms, etc... basically anywhere they have space that will work - and that is within the hospitals. Presumably not all of those spaces have what is needed to also hook up mechanical ventilators, or at least not easily [eg may have power, but do you have wall gas ? if not, and it can be attached to a tank, do you have enough tanks, ability to refil or replace and enough people to monitor and do that when needed, etc etc].

(ETA: and this is aside from the issue of having enough personnel to deal with a patient on a ventilator in the first place; and enough ventilators for the number of patients who need them)


----------



## Dreams&wishes

This is from an Australian doctor.


----------



## Adventurelawyer

Starwind said:


> In Italy they are setting up ICU beds in hallways, operating rooms, meeting rooms, etc... basically anywhere they have space that will work - and that is within the hospitals. Presumably not all of those spaces have what is needed to also hook up mechanical ventilators, or at least not easily [eg may have power, but do you have wall gas ? if not, and it can be attached to a tank, do you have enough tanks, ability to refil or replace and enough people to monitor and do that when needed, etc etc].
> 
> (ETA: and this is aside from the issue of having enough personnel to deal with a patient on a ventilator in the first place; and enough ventilators for the number of patients who need them)


In Italy, they are also undergoing medical rationing. Reports state that if you are over 80, you are not being put in a vent if you need one. The likelihood of survival is low and there are so many others in need. The next step is to eliminate medically fragile young people. So, as was discussed last night, 20 year olds may not get vents if the likelihood of their survival is low and demand for the machines are high with respect to otherwise healthy patients.


These are the tough choices I talked about last month, the ones I suggested the arrogant and ignorant attitude came from not having ever had to make. This is the exact reason we all need to do out part to flatten the curve.  I don’t want Nanna’s death on my conscience over a cruise. Neither does DCL, apparently.


----------



## Starwind

accio said:


> My sister and my BIL were planning to go to Montreal to celebrate their 40th birthdays next month, this is probably not going to happen either.
> 
> Thank God we have this Greek Isles cruise booked for June 2021 on the Magic to look forward to  Took a bunch of Greece, Med ports out from the library before they temporary suspended operations last Friday.



FYI, as of end of the week anyone coming to Canada from out of the country is supposed to self-isolate for 14 days. Assuming that lasts for a while and the borders even remain open, that would likely scupper their trip to Montreal.

We have a DCL Alaska cruise scheduled for May 2021. I am hopeful the worst of covid will have passed by then and things returned to some kind or normaly and that we will be able to cruise then. But also realize things may not. So we are continuing to research and plan, but also knowing it may get pushed into 2022. One thing I was looking forward to that I will miss is reading people's trip reports for this year's Alaska season, as I was hoping to use those as part of my research !

Our city's library system does a lot of ebook lending, for free. See if your library does the same ? While ours does not have all the titles I would like to read available by ebook, they do have a surprising amount, including many travel titles.


----------



## mmmears

DIS_MIKE said:


> It is such a mess and I feel so sorry for those people stuck at airports and in customs trying to get back into the country.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



This is insane at a time when we are asking for social distancing.  What a mess.  My DD landed home last night from Europe and thankfully wasn't stuck in a mess like this.  She was off the plane and though customs (we have GOES) and through the screening in about 10 mins.  They did ask questions, but didn't check temperatures or anything.  Meanwhile it just more interaction with more people.


----------



## mmmears

Adventurelawyer said:


> In Italy, they are also undergoing medical rationing. Reports state that if you are over 80, you are not being put in a vent if you need one. The likelihood of survival is low and there are so many others in need. The next step is to eliminate medically fragile young people. So, as was discussed last night, 20 year olds may not get vents if the likelihood of their survival is low and demand for the machines are high with respect to otherwise healthy patients.
> 
> 
> These are the tough choices I talked about last month, the ones I suggested the arrogant and ignorant attitude came from not having ever had to make. This is the exact reason we all need to do out part to flatten the curve. * I don’t want Nanna’s death on my conscience over a cruise.* Neither does DCL, apparently.



Thank you.  I don't want Nana to die because of me. And I don't want someone else's loved one to die, because of me.  It's amazing that something that seems so simple and obvious to me cannot be understood by others.  Please do what you can to protect everyone out there, from the person you know who is going through chemo right now, to the elderly, and to those with underlying conditions.  These are people and they matter, even if you don't know and love them.


----------



## DIS_MIKE

mmmears said:


> This is insane at a time when we are asking for social distancing.  What a mess.  My DD landed home last night from Europe and thankfully wasn't stuck in a mess like this.  She was off the plane and though customs (we have GOES) and through the screening in about 10 mins.  They did ask questions, but didn't check temperatures or anything.  Meanwhile it just more interaction with more people.


It really makes no sense at all does it? That is the very opposite of social distancing. I'm glad to hear your DD got home safe and sound without too much delay. Is GOES similiar to Global Entry? I wonder if all those people (sardines) have even had their temperatures taken yet. Given their close proximity, I would hope so but .....


----------



## wombat_5606

Has anyone seen this? I sent it to my daughter since my granddaughter is home from school for 3 weeks.

https://www.drstevesilvestro.com/no...I6-BnTv1K14Nd9Ml79p1SLEqqjn9D0g3Nhh1HeBcFaOQY


----------



## mmmears

DIS_MIKE said:


> It really makes no sense at all does it? That is the very opposite of social distancing. I'm glad to hear your DD got home safe and sound without too much delay. Is GOES similiar to Global Entry? I wonder if all those people (sardines) have even had their temperatures taken yet. Given their close proximity, I would hope so but .....



Yes, it's Global Entry.  That, and the fact that she was in Row 1 of the huge plane really worked in her favor last night.  We used a bunch of miles to get her home, but honestly she was worried about all the flights and her ending up spreading this thing and making it worse, but in the end she was pretty much told she needed to come home by her program.

ETA - this was at SFO and she says if she didn't have GOES it would have taken 2 hours at minimum.


----------



## randumb0

Looks like the cancellation rebooking window was extended to 15 months. I just received an email with this.

_As a reminder, we are offering temporary adjustments to our cancellation policy to provide more flexibility for our guests. All Guests scheduled to depart on the Disney Magic between April 13 and May 8, 2020, and the Disney Dream, Disney Fantasy and Disney Wonder between April 13 and May 31, 2020, can change their reservation up until the day before embarkation and receive a 100% cruise credit to be used for a future sailing within 15 months of their original sail date _


----------



## DIS_MIKE

DCL just emailed me regarding my cruise in May. Nothing substantial at this point that we didn’t already know. The cruise is still a go and I have the option to rebook 15 months out with a 100% credit. They said to take the proper precautions to ensure you are in good health, etc. etc.


----------



## Naeher

@DIS_MIKE no mention when they’ll make a decision for Alaska / Hawaii / Europe?
Really hoping they give the next cancellations more than 24 hours notice.


----------



## DIS_MIKE

Naeher said:


> @DIS_MIKE no mention when they’ll make a decision for Alaska / Hawaii / Europe?
> Really hoping they give the next cancellations more than 24 hours notice.


AFAIK that has not been addressed yet. I think I read where other DISers said at least the Hawaii cruises disappeared from the website. Nothing in my email regarding Europe & AK but we should hear something soon. I’m on the last sailing on the Magic before it goes to Europe.


----------



## spacecanada

jlbf06 said:


> On the topic of ventilators - do any of the ships have them onboard?


Yes, on all four ships. I have a medical condition that could require a vent in an emergency, so I have called and confirmed this before every cruise. I don’t know how many though... as they would want to send you to a proper hospital ASAP if you were in that poor of a condition.


----------



## mousefan73

nevermind  got my answer


----------



## jlbf06

spacecanada said:


> Yes, on all four ships. I have a medical condition that could require a vent in an emergency, so I have called and confirmed this before every cruise. I don’t know how many though... as they would want to send you to a proper hospital ASAP if you were in that poor of a condition.


Thank you - I’ve been wondering. I’m currently booked on the ebta but highly unlikely to be sailing. I wondered how they would manage should someone need care whilst onboard as there are six consecutive sea days.


----------



## _auroraborealis_

At least one Seattle hospital is already hitting overcapacity. So we are talking a major metro provider right there.


----------



## vegs1

wombat_5606 said:


> It has already been implemented in my area and we only have 4 confirmed cases, but they know there will be more because of the reports of the epidemiologists.


I am not disputing that it will likely happen in most places, just that your post said in Canada elective surgery had been cancelled and this is not the case in a vast majority of hospitals at the present time.

Not trying to be difficult so my apologies if it seemed so, just trying to keep information true to what’s happening at the time.  I guess where you live that has started but not here or in the cities my friends live in.

Edited to say that the Ontario Medical Association has just requested Hospital’s put all elective surgery on hold so I guess now it’s correct for Ontario anyway!


----------



## wombat_5606

vegs1 said:


> I am not disputing that it will likely happen in most places, just that your post said in Canada elective surgery had been cancelled and this is not the case in a vast majority of hospitals at the present time.
> 
> Not trying to be difficult so my apologies if it seemed so, just trying to keep information true to what’s happening at the time.  I guess where you live that has started but not here or in the cities my friends live in.
> 
> Edited to say that the Ontario Medical Association has just requested Hospital’s put all elective surgery on hold so I guess now it’s correct for Ontario anyway!



I'm sorry you misunderstood me. I only said it had happened in my area.

Edited: to respond to your edit- Well, there you go.


----------



## xavier2001

In Ohio they just shut down all restaurant eat in and bars. It’s getting real!


----------



## vegs1

wombat_5606 said:


> I'm sorry you misunderstood me. I only said it had happened in my area.
> 
> Edited: to respond to your edit- Well, there you go.



It’s going to be an interesting few months. That’s what I know for sure!


----------



## accio

xavier2001 said:


> In Ohio they just shut down all restaurant eat in and bars. It’s getting real!



Illinois too. 

Bars in California are closing soon, waiting on the Governor's call about the restaurants.


----------



## _auroraborealis_

xavier2001 said:


> In Ohio they just shut down all restaurant eat in and bars. It’s getting real!



Honestly, the number of people who are going out to "support business" or just to get wasted for St. Patrick's...

not good at all.


----------



## accio

Starwind said:


> FYI, as of end of the week anyone coming to Canada from out of the country is supposed to self-isolate for 14 days. Assuming that lasts for a while and the borders even remain open, that would likely scupper their trip to Montreal.
> 
> We have a DCL Alaska cruise scheduled for May 2021. I am hopeful the worst of covid will have passed by then and things returned to some kind or normaly and that we will be able to cruise then. But also realize things may not. So we are continuing to research and plan, but also knowing it may get pushed into 2022. One thing I was looking forward to that I will miss is reading people's trip reports for this year's Alaska season, as I was hoping to use those as part of my research !
> 
> Our city's library system does a lot of ebook lending, for free. See if your library does the same ? While ours does not have all the titles I would like to read available by ebook, they do have a surprising amount, including many travel titles.



We're Canadian actually, so the self-isolation travel recommendation does not apply to us. VIA Rail (national rail provider here in Canada) has heavily reduced service, and the bars in Quebec are closing temporarily soon, so this was a huge factor in them postponing their trip. 

Our libraries here in Ontario do have a partnership with Overdrive and a few other online services, but I just like and prefer physical books  (I'm one of those "old people" who moaned when DCL eliminated their thick paper brochure years ago lol.) I only read e-books when the physical copy is not accessible. 

Unfortunately, with the Canadian ports closed until July 1st, my gut instinct says that your May Alaskan cruise is going to be cancelled  I'm glad that you are trying to stay positive though and continuing to do your research; hopefully, if worse comes to worst, you'll be able to rebook for 2021. A few people in our June 2021 FB cruise group rebooked and joined us after cancelling their June 2020 Med cruises.


----------



## accio

_auroraborealis_ said:


> Honestly, the number of people who are going out to "support business" or just to get wasted for St. Patrick's...
> 
> not good at all.



To your point


----------



## CamColt

Hey everyone, let's remember to keep this on track and play nice while doing so. We understand at this time emotions are running very high all around, but we still have to be respectful of each other.  If we keep this thread on topic of how the current situation is affecting DCL, we can continue to share helpful information.  If it gets off the rails, we will have to close it. 

Thanks for your cooperation!


----------



## pearljammer

So, just found this article.   *sigh*
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...il-spring-2021-and-could-see-79m-hospitalised
I’ve been saying, I’ll take it as it goes and monitor....it’s what I’ll keep doing.  I have 2 cruises this year (one med in late July and DCL Sept - one N Europe for June next year JUST in case July med falls through).    Not worried about any of them except airfare already spent on July med this year.   Nothing I can do but wait and see.   I’ll make choices when I have to.   We might be buckling in for the long haul.  Best case scenario.....we won’t and it will be a short ride.   Regardless, may we all just stay healthy!


----------



## monkeydawn

Starwind said:


> Our city's library system does a lot of ebook lending, for free. See if your library does the same ? While ours does not have all the titles I would like to read available by ebook, they do have a surprising amount, including many travel titles.



For those with a Prime membership, Amazon has a fair amount of free titles as well.


----------



## slg

https://www.cnn.com/travel/article/cruise-ships-stranded-coronavirus-trnd/index.html


----------



## Dreams&wishes

pearljammer said:


> So, just found this article.   *sigh*
> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...il-spring-2021-and-could-see-79m-hospitalised
> I’ve been saying, I’ll take it as it goes and monitor....it’s what I’ll keep doing.  I have 2 cruises this year (one med in late July and DCL Sept - one N Europe for June next year JUST in case July med falls through).    Not worried about any of them except airfare already spent on July med this year.   Nothing I can do but wait and see.   I’ll make choices when I have to.   We might be buckling in for the long haul.  Best case scenario.....we won’t and it will be a short ride.   Regardless, may we all just stay healthy!


Definitely the bit that frightened me the most of that article was the bit where they say they are stop testing the medical staff for the virus. I'm in the UK and this together with the position the government has decided to take scares me greatly.


----------



## BlueRibbon

I've got a small suggestion: This thread is supposed to be for impact of DCL and cruise industry due to coronavirus. If you've got something to say about the cruise industry, fantastic. If you're just posting information about how terrible things are, please take it somewhere else.


----------



## Starwind

accio said:


> Unfortunately, with the Canadian ports closed until July 1st, my gut instinct says that your May Alaskan cruise is going to be cancelled  I'm glad that you are trying to stay positive though and continuing to do your research; hopefully, if worse comes to worst, you'll be able to rebook for 2021. A few people in our June 2021 FB cruise group rebooked and joined us after cancelling their June 2020 Med cruises.



We're booked for a May 2021 cruise, not 2020.  So no worries yet.  A whole year to see what happens.

Qas for books, I also prefer paper books, but when I can get ebooks for free, I figure I may as well read them that way unless it is something I absolutely know I want to keep and/or really really want in paper for some reason [like my favourite author's books].

SW


----------



## Jon Mraz

Stop talking sense! You're frightening the adults. 




BlueRibbon said:


> I've got a small suggestion: This thread is supposed to be for impact of DCL and cruise industry due to coronavirus. If you've got something to say about the cruise industry, fantastic. If you're just posting information about how terrible things are, please take it somewhere else.


----------



## Starwind

An article about the impact of covid on the cruise industry:

CNBC: How the deadly coronavirus brought an industry to its knees: The ‘cruise lines 9/11’
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/03/15/cruise-lines-911-how-coronavirus-brought-industry-to-its-knees.html


----------



## ajo

The CDC just recommended no gatherings with more than 50 people for the next 8 weeks. Curious to see if the cruise lines extend their cancellations - 8 weeks from now is mid-May.


----------



## hrhdhd

rsvihla said:


> Since DCL has canceled cruises departing through April 12, the Wonder is going to be stuck in San Diego after it arrives on March 20 from the Panama Canal cruise that is currently underway.  The distance from San Diego to Honolulu is almost the same as the distance from Vancouver to Honolulu.  I hope they consider changing the Hawaii cruises to depart from San Diego with a stop in Ensenada, Mexico.



That would violate the PVSA because Ensenada isn't a distant foreign port.

Edit: which someone already mentioned.


----------



## Jon Mraz

Yes, will be interesting to see, but a couple caveats:
1. The CDC recommendations are just that. Not requirements.
2. The CDC recommendations don't apply to businesses, work, etc.



ajo said:


> The CDC just recommended no gatherings with more than 50 people for the next 8 weeks. Curious to see if the cruise lines extend their cancellations - 8 weeks from now is mid-May.


----------



## DIS_MIKE

ajo said:


> The CDC just recommended no gatherings with more than 50 people for the next 8 weeks. Curious to see if the cruise lines extend their cancellations - 8 weeks from now is mid-May.


The extension is imminent at this time. Dr. Fauci has said this will be eight weeks or more. Just look at where we were a week ago. So much has changed. So what will it look like in 8 weeks?

WDW/DL will also have to extend. It makes sense because the Disney College Program has been terminated and they are sending the students home. The DCP makes up a large amount of the staff at WDW & DL. Had they planned on reopening at the end of the month then they would have kept the students on-site.


----------



## _auroraborealis_

Jon Mraz said:


> Yes, will be interesting to see, but a couple caveats:
> 1. The CDC recommendations are just that. Not requirements.
> 2. The CDC recommendations don't apply to businesses, work, etc.



It doesn't apply to businesses, BUT it would be ridiculous for cruises to sail with such guidance in play. It is hard to argue cruising makes sense under such guidance. Having a grocery store open is more the intent of the business exception, not play areas or theme parks or cruise ships.


----------



## flair4gold

We have canceled our trip to Aulani for next month and am waiting to hear about our DCL out of San Diego.  My guess is that that will be canceled too.  One good thing out of this is I'm saving a ton of money by having everything refunded.


----------



## _auroraborealis_

FWIW, Vegas is closing. Vegas, man. If that doesn't give you some scope of things...


----------



## coloradocutie

wombat_5606 said:


> Has anyone seen this? I sent it to my daughter since my granddaughter is home from school for 3 weeks.
> 
> https://www.drstevesilvestro.com/no...I6-BnTv1K14Nd9Ml79p1SLEqqjn9D0g3Nhh1HeBcFaOQY


Totally great article! Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

_auroraborealis_ said:


> FWIW, Vegas is closing. Vegas, man. If that doesn't give you some scope of things...


Not all of Vegas, but yeah the Governor just closed our schools and MGM & Wynn announced they are closing their properties. It’s been a busy day.


----------



## MomOTwins

Off topic I know but just need to vent a bit.  I got sick today with symptoms that match. Called my doctor and it turns out my state is still one of the ones that won’t let you take the test unless you personally had foreign travel or contact with a confirmed case.  I am very sad and scared.  Have gone from worrying that our cruise at the end of May will be cancelled to lying awake at night with a fever worrying that the rest of my children’s disney vacations will be without me. Stay safe everyone.  And remember it’s just a vacation.  Let’s hope we and our loved ones all get out of this okay.


----------



## MermaidMommy

MomOTwins said:


> Off topic I know but just need to vent a bit.  I got sick today with symptoms that match. Called my doctor and it turns out my state is still one of the ones that won’t let you take the test unless you personally had foreign travel or contact with a confirmed case.  I am very sad and scared.  Have gone from worrying that our cruise at the end of May will be cancelled to lying awake at night with a fever worrying that the rest of my children’s disney vacations will be without me. Stay safe everyone.  And remember it’s just a vacation.  Let’s hope we and our loved ones all get out of this okay.


I'm so sorry that you're sick and can't get the test. I'm sure the worrying must be unbearable. I hope that, with more tests finally (hopefully) becoming available, you'll get tested soon -- and that it will be negative. Best wishes to you and your family!


----------



## blabadie

MomOTwins said:


> Off topic I know but just need to vent a bit.  I got sick today with symptoms that match. Called my doctor and it turns out my state is still one of the ones that won’t let you take the test unless you personally had foreign travel or contact with a confirmed case.  I am very sad and scared.  Have gone from worrying that our cruise at the end of May will be cancelled to lying awake at night with a fever worrying that the rest of my children’s disney vacations will be without me. Stay safe everyone.  And remember it’s just a vacation.  Let’s hope we and our loved ones all get out of this okay.



I'm so sorry for the stress this is causing you.  I'm a medical worrier, so I think I can relate.  It might help to focus on these thoughts:
#1 - Even most people who get tested do NOT actually have the virus.
#2 - Worst case, if you do have the virus you have a huge statistical chance of recovering just fine.  Even in the worst risk group of 80+ year olds with a 15% mortality rate...that still means 85% of 80-year-olds recover.  So think how good your situation is even if you had it! (I've presumed you're under 80 based on your mention of children.)

I am not someone who thinks the virus is no big deal.   To be honest, I am shocked by the sad reactions of posters when DCL cancels cruises and believe everyone should cut as much "public time" out of their lives as possible to prevent an Italy situation....but I still recognize the statistical health risk to each individual is very low.  Hang in there and try to rest up and let your body kick whatever it's dealing with.


----------



## Ccll4

MomOTwins said:


> Off topic I know but just need to vent a bit.  I got sick today with symptoms that match. Called my doctor and it turns out my state is still one of the ones that won’t let you take the test unless you personally had foreign travel or contact with a confirmed case.



Very sad and irresponsible handling of our Government.


----------



## hrhdhd

Ccll4 said:


> Very sad and irresponsible handling of our Government.



There are a limited number of test kits at this point, so lines have to be drawn. I know asymptomatic people who want to be tested for the heck of it.


----------



## pearljammer

All, while I had received what I had thought to be helpful information, due to the sensitivity, I decided to delete my posts.   While I though it interesting and perhaps the reader could decide if they found it useful or not, based on the tit for tat on these boards, I’ll reframe.   It’s a shame really.


----------



## monkeydawn

_auroraborealis_ said:


> FWIW, Vegas is closing. Vegas, man. If that doesn't give you some scope of things...



For me it was Ireland curtailing St Patrick Day activities.

My in Laws are in Vegas.  They dont go down to the strip much but I am glad to see this.  It should cut down on tourist traffic.  Which will be better for everyone.



MomOTwins said:


> Off topic I know but just need to vent a bit.  I got sick today with symptoms that match. Called my doctor and it turns out my state is still one of the ones that won’t let you take the test unless you personally had foreign travel or contact with a confirmed case.  I am very sad and scared.  Have gone from worrying that our cruise at the end of May will be cancelled to lying awake at night with a fever worrying that the rest of my children’s disney vacations will be without me. Stay safe everyone.  And remember it’s just a vacation.  Let’s hope we and our loved ones all get out of this okay.



I'm sorry.  Just curious, how much substantiation did they want about you coming into contact with someone that's a confirmed case or traveled? 

You are in my thoughts.  Take care and try to remain positive, that really does help the immune system.



hrhdhd said:


> There are a limited number of test kits at this point, so lines have to be drawn. I know asymptomatic people who want to be tested for the heck of it.



The reason we have a limited number of kits is because our government blew it big time.  BTW, asymptomatic people can spread this so that isnt a solely "for the heck of it", it would still be great data to have.  If only we had the testing capabilities.


----------



## dclpluto

BlueRibbon said:


> I've got a small suggestion: This thread is supposed to be for impact of DCL and cruise industry due to coronavirus. If you've got something to say about the cruise industry, fantastic. If you're just posting information about how terrible things are, please take it somewhere else.



Exactly. Many threads on the community board they could go to.


----------



## monkeydawn

pearljammer said:


> All, while I had received what I had thought to be helpful information, due to the sensitivity, I decided to delete my posts.   While I though it interesting and perhaps the reader could decide if they found it useful or not, based on the tit for tat on these boards, I’ll reframe.   It’s a shame really.



It seems the ability to private message you is turned off.  I wanted to say that if this was a reaction to my reporting of your post, then I am very sorry.  It wasnt my intent to make you feel slighted for trying to help.  

I do find it very important that we try to stick with facts from verifiable news sources, which these days is harder and harder to tell.  What was in your post had been shown as false.  The original version was disavowed by the alleged source which was why it had switched to a more general source that could not negate it.  A great source for those wishing to share things that might be helpful but are seemingly rumor ish is snopes dot com.  A quick check will tell you if its something that has been disproved or is suspect.


----------



## chinarider

scheduled to cruise May 9th----- was holding out hope  ,not too sure now .Gotta wait and see. If  Dinsey cruises, I cruise.


----------



## hrhdhd

monkeydawn said:


> The reason we have a limited number of kits is because our government blew it big time.  BTW, asymptomatic people can spread this so that isnt a solely "for the heck of it", it would still be great data to have.  If only we had the testing capabilities.



Be that as it may, even as the testing capacities are increasing, they are still setting priorities, such as health-care workers, first responders, and the elderly. Decisions have to be made given that there's no way we would have had 330 million testing kits just sitting around waiting for a pandemic.


----------



## RedSox68

This notice says they are cancelling through April 12th, not just to the end of the month  
https://disneycruise.disney.go.com/guest-services/advisory/


----------



## RedSox68

I work at a university.  They have emptied the dorms and told students to do all classes remotely.  The staff, however, are still expected to come in unless you have symptoms or are taking care of someone with symptoms.  My husband just finished 9 weeks of cancer treatment, so I am terrified I will bring something home to him.  I wish the dang school would just close for the two weeks so we can shutter in place!  The stress and worry about all this and how the precautions are not overall, but just county by county or state to state is ridiculous.  It's like picking at a scab -- they need to make a decision and have it be across the country and get it over with!  Stepping off my soapbox now.


----------



## DIS_MIKE

chinarider said:


> scheduled to cruise May 9th----- was holding out hope  ,not too sure now .Gotta wait and see. If  Dinsey cruises, I cruise.


May 4th for me. I’ve been unsure for a while now. Cruise is still a go.


----------



## WDWEPCOT

May 8th Hawaii - Canada Closed - Still nothing


----------



## WDWEPCOT

Well that is not correct - They are looking at their options....haa haa


----------



## WDWEPCOT

I believe this is called - Who is going to blink first..... us or them.... Well I can hold my eyes open a VERY LONG TIME!!!!!


----------



## atricks

Port Canaveral with all the cruise ships tied up (From the Captain of RCCL Harmony of the Seas) you can see the DCL Ships there:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239152981565673472


----------



## WDWEPCOT

The Hawaii cruise was removed once Canada Closed their ports


----------



## MomOTwins

blabadie said:


> I'm so sorry for the stress this is causing you.  I'm a medical worrier, so I think I can relate.  It might help to focus on these thoughts:
> #1 - Even most people who get tested do NOT actually have the virus.
> #2 - Worst case, if you do have the virus you have a huge statistical chance of recovering just fine.  Even in the worst risk group of 80+ year olds with a 15% mortality rate...that still means 85% of 80-year-olds recover.  So think how good your situation is even if you had it! (I've presumed you're under 80 based on your mention of children.)
> 
> I am not someone who thinks the virus is no big deal.   To be honest, I am shocked by the sad reactions of posters when DCL cancels cruises and believe everyone should cut as much "public time" out of their lives as possible to prevent an Italy situation....but I still recognize the statistical health risk to each individual is very low.  Hang in there and try to rest up and let your body kick whatever it's dealing with.


Yes, I am in a low risk age group, so I am trying to stay positive.  Feel like hell though.  I am obviously staying home to avoid spreading anything, but since my kids school is cancelled they are home too and I worry about them even though I know kids are low risk too.  I had one coworker come back from Japan two weeks ago and coughed repeatedly during a meeting with me (said it was allergies) and another coworker come back from traveling internationally with a fever but she did not get tested either because she said she was feeling better.  I want to get tested mostly because I am sad we still have no idea how widespread this is in the USA, and because the not knowing aspect is stressful.  If I had a negative test, I could at least have peace of mind.


----------



## wombat_5606

MomOTwins said:


> Yes, I am in a low risk age group, so I am trying to stay positive.  Feel like hell though.  I am obviously staying home to avoid spreading anything, but since my kids school is cancelled they are home too and I worry about them even though I know kids are low risk too.  I had one coworker come back from Japan two weeks ago and coughed repeatedly during a meeting with me (said it was allergies) and another coworker come back from traveling internationally with a fever but she did not get tested either because she said she was feeling better.  I want to get tested mostly because I am sad we still have no idea how widespread this is in the USA, and because the not knowing aspect is stressful.  If I had a negative test, I could at least have peace of mind.



Edit - Sorry! I went back in the thread and read your post. I see you have called.

Please try not to worry. Easier said than done, I know. I am hoping you will have a mild illness. Keep us posted, if you feel like it.


----------



## FigmentSpark

MomOTwins said:


> Yes, I am in a low risk age group, so I am trying to stay positive.  Feel like hell though.  I am obviously staying home to avoid spreading anything, but since my kids school is cancelled they are home too and I worry about them even though I know kids are low risk too.  I had one coworker come back from Japan two weeks ago and coughed repeatedly during a meeting with me (said it was allergies) and another coworker come back from traveling internationally with a fever but she did not get tested either because she said she was feeling better.  I want to get tested mostly because I am sad we still have no idea how widespread this is in the USA, and because the not knowing aspect is stressful.  If I had a negative test, I could at least have peace of mind.


You need to make sure and let your coworkers know you have it... I hope they feel guilty!  These are strange times, but I'm sorry, having just come from a pandemic hotspot with symptoms and they not only went back to work, but to meetings?  Unbelievable!  

I hope you feel better, soon.  Maybe phone in a few days to see if you can get the test.  Things may change on that front, too.


----------



## tidefan

MomOTwins said:


> Yes, I am in a low risk age group, so I am trying to stay positive.  Feel like hell though.  I am obviously staying home to avoid spreading anything, but since my kids school is cancelled they are home too and I worry about them even though I know kids are low risk too.  I had one coworker come back from Japan two weeks ago and coughed repeatedly during a meeting with me (said it was allergies) and another coworker come back from traveling internationally with a fever but she did not get tested either because she said she was feeling better.  I want to get tested mostly because I am sad we still have no idea how widespread this is in the USA, and because the not knowing aspect is stressful.  If I had a negative test, I could at least have peace of mind.


We are all thinking of you and wish you a speedy recovery!


----------



## MomOTwins

FigmentSpark said:


> You need to make sure and let your coworkers know you have it... I hope they feel guilty!  These are strange times, but I'm sorry, having just come from a pandemic hotspot with symptoms and they not only went back to work, but to meetings?  Unbelievable!
> 
> I hope you feel better, soon.  Maybe phone in a few days to see if you can get the test.  Things may change on that front, too.



In fairness to them, the situation in those countries when they came back two weeks ago was not anywhere near as bad as it is today (or at least, we did not know at the time how bad it was).  Insane how much has changed in such a short time.  My office also started last week instituting more protocols around work from home for people who traveled and are taking it very seriously, so hopefully if there is COVID circulating that will put a pause on new infections. 

I think your point on calling back in a few days is a good point--if I am still sick later this week, maybe tests will be more readily available then.  



tidefan said:


> We are all thinking of you and wish you a speedy recovery!


Thank you.  Wishing the same to anyone else who is sick and their families.


----------



## Kennywood

Let's assume, for the sake of discussion, that the government had enough testing kits available for every man, woman, and child in the United States.  The recent run on toilet paper shows that pretty much every man, woman, and child would rush out to be tested.

Rounded up, there are approximate 318 million people living in the United States.  The coronavirus test isn't a pregnancy test.  You can't simply pee on a stick and, 10 minutes later, know if you have the coronavirus.  The tests have to be processed.  How long do you think it would take to process 318 million tests?  For the sake of discussion, let's say only 10% of the population got tested?  How long do you think it would take to process 32 million tests?

When a vaccine is eventually developed, how long do you think it will take to manufacturer enough doses for the entire country?   It takes months to produce enough of the annual flu vaccine.

In this age of instant gratification, whether or not we like it, it takes time to get things done.


----------



## tidefan

MomOTwins said:


> I think your point on calling back in a few days is a good point--if I am still sick later this week, maybe tests will be more readily available then.


Where do you live?  You know, as much shade as people in this country throw at the State of Alabama, most people don't realize that UAB is a top 20 Medical Center and that there is a huge Biotech industry growing up around it.  The drug Resdemivir that they are using was in part developed with a researcher here at UAB.  Also, our state has 6 drive-thru testing locations open today and expects 20 within the next few days.  Also, as I posted earlier, Church of the Highlands, Alabama's largest church, is covering testing fees for those that cannot afford them, so anyone that needs it can get a test.

So, as much as we get looked down upon sometimes, I am extremely proud to say I am from Alabama at times like these...


----------



## Geomom

MomOTwins said:


> In fairness to them, the situation in those countries when they came back two weeks ago was not anywhere near as bad as it is today (or at least, we did not know at the time how bad it was).  Insane how much has changed in such a short time.  My office also started last week instituting more protocols around work from home for people who traveled and are taking it very seriously, so hopefully if there is COVID circulating that will put a pause on new infections.
> 
> I think your point on calling back in a few days is a good point--if I am still sick later this week, maybe tests will be more readily available then.
> 
> 
> Thank you.  Wishing the same to anyone else who is sick and their families.


Our state just eased up on who can be tested, now that we have more labs that are able to process tests.  Hopefully your state will also ease up soon!  Sounds like they're only requiring a nose swab vs. both nose and throat--so that should increase the # of tests that can be done in all the states.

Is your doctor's office able to test you for flu?  That is also still going around--and if you get tested for that you can at least rule out some possible diseases.

Take care of yourself--lots of fluids and rest.  No matter what you have, your body needs the extra fluids.


----------



## Kennywood

tidefan said:


> Deleted.  Wrong thread!


----------



## WDWEPCOT

Canada is closing their borders


----------



## Karin1984

Just to let you know what's happening in Europe. Several countries like Italy and Spain are in lockdown, no one allowed out unless necessary.  Others, like Germany, are closing their borders.

Other countries, like my own in the Netherlands, work from home if you can, schools, restaurants, gyms etc. are all closed. There is a list of jobs which are entitled to child care. In our opinion a lock down would take too many months to get the virus out, it has been chosen to let life go on, more or less, to try to build immunity among those who belong to the 80% with mild symptoms.
We have, 1413 people diagnosed (estimation 6.000 people actually have it, but not everyone get tested anymore) 24 deaths, youngest 59 years old. But also a 16-year old on intensive care.

It is good to see what it brings out people. There are many offering their help for those who need it. Students of medical schools offer to take care of the children of qualified medical staff, people offer to get groceries etc. It does unite us.


----------



## Naeher

WDWEPCOT said:


> Canada is closing their borders


So is most of Europe to foreign nationals for 30 days. Disney NEED to give updates.


----------



## TestingH2O

Arriving in San Diego on Thursday. 

Refund of 10% of fare plus gratuities for last day.

discount of 40% plus OBB of available cruises.

announced by Captain Henry just now. Will clarify if I learn more.


----------



## Ccll4

TestingH2O said:


> discount of 40% plus OBB of available cruises.




Say what


----------



## WDWEPCOT

I Know!!! 40% off from DISNEY? WHAT???????? They definitely blinked first on that one!


----------



## mousefan73

40% is awesome.. I am in the as soon as cruises and countries deem traveling safe, I am looking for the best deals!   

Anyone think this will be somwhat "over" by Oct2020? Eyeing a replacement cruise for my yet not officially hawaiin cruise... I am waiting for them to cancel I want cash as my replacement is on the dark side.


----------



## Ccll4

mousefan73 said:


> 40% is awesome.. I am in the as soon as cruises and countries deem traveling safe, I am looking for the best deals!
> 
> Anyone think this will be somwhat "over" by Oct2020? Eyeing a replacement cruise for my yet not officially hawaiin cruise... I am waiting for them to cancel I want cash as my replacement is on the dark side.



I think this is only available to folks on the Wonder cruising right now.


----------



## ofcabbagesandkings

mousefan73 said:


> 40% is awesome.. I am in the as soon as cruises and countries deem traveling safe, I am looking for the best deals!
> 
> Anyone think this will be somwhat "over" by Oct2020? Eyeing a replacement cruise for my yet not officially hawaiin cruise... I am waiting for them to cancel I want cash as my replacement is on the dark side.



I think we may have a vaccine by then but I don't think it will be widely available yet. Our cruise is that month so I'm not happy to be so pessimistic but until there is a vaccine I'm not cruising. We have vulnerable older people in our family.


----------



## jlbf06

ofcabbagesandkings said:


> I think we may have a vaccine by then but I don't think it will be widely available yet. Our cruise is that month so I'm not happy to be so pessimistic but until there is a vaccine I'm not cruising. We have vulnerable older people in our family.


I think a vaccine is 13 months away at the earliest


----------



## tidefan

With the conference today stating that we may be on the backside of this in July/August, I am even less confident now that the Magic will go overseas...


----------



## jlbf06

tidefan said:


> With the conference today stating that we may be on the backside of this in July/August, I am even less confident now that the Magic will go overseas...



I think you’re right


----------



## _auroraborealis_

Vaccine is at least 12 months out, even fast-tracked. Science has rules, and vaccine is one of those things that has time issues. Especially when you can't do testing in mice.

(Mice can't contract this virus.)


----------



## MrWhizzard

Kennywood said:


> Rounded up, there are approximate 318 million people living in the United States. The coronavirus test isn't a pregnancy test. You can't simply pee on a stick and, 10 minutes later, know if you have the coronavirus. The tests have to be processed. How long do you think it would take to process 318 million tests? For the sake of discussion, let's say only 10% of the population got tested? How long do you think it would take to process 32 million tests?


Unfortunately, it's worse than simply how long it would take. These tests, like anything, are not 100% accurate. I haven't seen a lot of discussion regarding the accuracy of the COVID-19 tests, but I have seem estimates as high as a 10% false positive rate. Even if we assume 2 orders of magnitude better than that (0.1% false positive rate), then for 318 million tests, that would result in 318,000 false positives. Bad news.


----------



## tinkerone

https://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/worl...eer-gets-1st-shot/ar-BB11gAPW?ocid=spartanntp
Who knows....


----------



## mousefan73

tinkerone said:


> https://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/worl...eer-gets-1st-shot/ar-BB11gAPW?ocid=spartanntp
> Who knows....


I am willing to volunteer too if this means my Hawaii sailing Happens!


----------



## jlbf06

First shot followed by another in 28 days then a year of waiting. At best it’ll work out ok 13 months away before manufacturing can start.


----------



## tinkerone

jlbf06 said:


> First shot followed by another in 28 days then a year of waiting. At best it’ll work out ok 13 months away before manufacturing can start.


I think they will do the manufacturing before the 13 month period.  With no side effects, and the need for this vac, I think they will start production at about the nine month mark so it can be quickly rolled out.  Of course I could be wrong but if they feel it is going to be a go they will start early and stock pile.  
Again, just my guess.


----------



## jlbf06

tinkerone said:


> I think they will do the manufacturing before the 13 month period.  With no side effects, and the need for this vac, I think they will start production at about the nine month mark so it can be quickly rolled out.  Of course I could be wrong but if they feel it is going to be a go they will start early and stock pile.
> Again, just my guess.


Fauci says expect 12-18 months at least. I believe him. They’ve carried out some exceptional fast tracking thus far but safety has to be a priority.  No more thalidomide situations. And maybe once it’s here then the vulnerable will take priority? Unless you are one of the more vulnerable groups


----------



## Naeher

If you’re on a Magic summer cruise, or Hawaii / Alaska and booked a rate where Disney assign your stateroom, have you been given an allocation yet?


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

tinkerone said:


> I think they will do the manufacturing before the 13 month period.  With no side effects, and the need for this vac, I think they will start production at about the nine month mark so it can be quickly rolled out.  Of course I could be wrong but if they feel it is going to be a go they will start early and stock pile.
> Again, just my guess.


Fauci said today that it would take at least a 12 month period of evaluation.


----------



## brentm77

Coronavirus Australia: Queensland researchers find ‘cure’, want drug trial 

"A team of Australian researchers say they’ve found a cure for the novel coronavirus and hope to have patients enrolled in a nationwide trial by the end of the month."


----------



## xavier2001

Naeher said:


> If you’re on a Magic summer cruise, or Hawaii / Alaska and booked a rate where Disney assign your stateroom, have you been given an allocation yet?



We are gty on the Magic the cruise before the transatlantic, no room assignment yet, we are booked B2B, losing hope at this point.


----------



## tinkerone

jlbf06 said:


> Fauci says expect 12-18 months at least. I believe him. They’ve carried out some exceptional fast tracking thus far but safety has to be a priority.  No more thalidomide situations. And maybe once it’s here then the vulnerable will take priority? *Unless you are one of the more vulnerable groups*


Thanks, I'm not though.  


VictoriaAndMatt said:


> Fauci said today that it would take at least a 12 month period of evaluation.


Maybe I didn't get my point across, I might not have explained properly.  I _did not_ say that they would start dispensing the vaccine, I said they would start production and stock pile if and when they are not seeing side effects at about the nine month period.  They are going to want to get this out quick, everyone is going to want it.  Yes, they will take the period to evaluate but that does not mean they will not be ready the minute the FDA says go. 
Again, just my thought.....


----------



## tidefan

xavier2001 said:


> We are gty on the Magic the cruise before the transatlantic, no room assignment yet, we are booked B2B, losing hope at this point.


If I had to bet, my guess would be that they keep the Magic here in the States and do cruises that stay close to the US Mainland.  I think that, at least initially, people aren't going to want to be "too far" away from getting home if something occurred...


----------



## monkeydawn

brentm77 said:


> Coronavirus Australia: Queensland researchers find ‘cure’, want drug trial
> 
> "A team of Australian researchers say they’ve found a cure for the novel coronavirus and hope to have patients enrolled in a nationwide trial by the end of the month."


Interesting.  Ive taken the anti malarial as an arthritis treatment.  Its a kind of nasty drug, especially to be on long term as I was.  Fortunately I never suffered any of the really bad side effects but even after being off of it for almost 5 years I do have a persistant ringing in my ears.  Still, I'd take it as part of a cure.


----------



## xavier2001

tidefan said:


> If I had to bet, my guess would be that they keep the Magic here in the States and do cruises that stay close to the US Mainland.  I think that, at least initially, people aren't going to want to be "too far" away from getting home if something occurred...



This would be better than outright canceling, my fear is the Carribbean can only handle so many ships, if several lines do this itcould get oversaturated.


----------



## Adventurelawyer

.


monkeydawn said:


> Interesting.  Ive taken the anti malarial as an arthritis treatment.  Its a kind of nasty drug, especially to be on long term as I was.  Fortunately I never suffered any of the really bad side effects but even after being off of it for almost 5 years I do have a persistant ringing in my ears.  Still, I'd take it as part of a cure.


The same is being investigated of Doxycycline. In particular they are looking at using it to prevent a cytokine storm. This is the mechanism by which your own body essential kills you while trying to destroy the virus.


----------



## Disney_Fan_01

From an article at the WSJ: "We will work 24/7 to get ships at port and everyone out, while coronavirus cases are still popping up aboard vessels," a senior U.S. cruise line executive said. "This will go on until the end of the month when all ships will have docked." There are about 40 ships at sea looking to unload their passengers, many of whom are seniors, as well as crew. Several countries have banned cruise ships from docking or restricted air travel, complicating efforts to repatriate travelers to dozens of countries.

This all seems way to scary. I would be very wary of stepping into a cruise ship this summer; however clean the cruise ship is.


----------



## accio

Disney_Fan_01 said:


> This all seems way to scary. I would be very wary of stepping into a cruise ship this summer; however clean the cruise ship is.



As much as I love cruising, I’m taking a break this year, need to save up for our 2021 Med cruise anyway.


----------



## Ladybugx87

Naeher said:


> If you’re on a Magic summer cruise, or Hawaii / Alaska and booked a rate where Disney assign your stateroom, have you been given an allocation yet?


12-night Med on July 1 -GTY rooms have been assigned.


----------



## lklgoodman

_auroraborealis_ said:


> Vaccine is at least 12 months out, even fast-tracked. Science has rules, and vaccine is one of those things that has time issues. Especially when you can't do testing in mice.
> 
> (Mice can't contract this virus.)



At least we know Mickey and Minnie are safe  Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## DIS_MIKE

accio said:


> As much as I love cruising, I’m taking a break this year, need to save up for our 2021 Med cruise anyway.


I figure if my May cruise gets canceled, I will take a break as well and just splurge in 18 months from now.


----------



## DisneyFan1005

Anyone on here booked on the Disney Fantasy May 15 for the 7 night eastern Caribbean? Wondering who is and has canceled or is waiting (like me) to see what happens?


----------



## cvjw

DisneyFan1005 said:


> Anyone on here booked on the Disney Fantasy May 15 for the 7 night eastern Caribbean? Wondering who is and has canceled or is waiting (like me) to see what happens?



We are. Not sure what we are doing - we for sure are cancelling the cruise. We are torn between cancelling now and taking the 10% deposit loss, taking the 100% credit for rebooking, or waiting to see if our cruise is cancelled and we get a full refund or a 125% rebooking credit. Any replacement cruise that we can book right now is at least $1000 more for our same cabins due to the schedules of our college student son and international tax accountant son. No option is really good for us!


----------



## TheSpooph

We are on the May 23 departure and we are planning to rebook. At this point, we are going to wait until the last moment to see what happens. The rebooking window has already been extended (15 mos vs 12 mos). Maybe more things will change. 

Who knows what will happen as we get closer. We figure it doesn’t hurt to wait it out and see what Disney decides to do.


----------



## DisneyFan1005

cvjw said:


> We are. Not sure what we are doing - we for sure are cancelling the cruise. We are torn between cancelling now and taking the 10% deposit loss, taking the 100% credit for rebooking, or waiting to see if our cruise is cancelled and we get a full refund or a 125% rebooking credit. Any replacement cruise that we can book right now is at least $1000 more for our same cabins due to the schedules of our college student son and international tax accountant son. No option is really good for us!


I think the best option is to wait and see if they will cancel. I booked this cruise  with a 20% discount because I was supposed to be on the dream sailing  that was canceled because of hurricane Dorian !


----------



## jcourtney

RedSox68 said:


> I work at a university.  They have emptied the dorms and told students to do all classes remotely.  The staff, however, are still expected to come in unless you have symptoms or are taking care of someone with symptoms.  My husband just finished 9 weeks of cancer treatment, so I am terrified I will bring something home to him.  I wish the dang school would just close for the two weeks so we can shutter in place!  The stress and worry about all this and how the precautions are not overall, but just county by county or state to state is ridiculous.  It's like picking at a scab -- they need to make a decision and have it be across the country and get it over with!  Stepping off my soapbox now.


I feel you! I also work at a university, everything is shut down but all 3000 staff are still expected to come in to work. Makes no sense to me! It's stressing me out. I need a vacation...but it was cancelled! haha.


----------



## slg

Same here....so scary.  I want to fast forward through this.


----------



## mswhittaker

DisneyFan1005 said:


> Anyone on here booked on the Disney Fantasy May 15 for the 7 night eastern Caribbean? Wondering who is and has canceled or is waiting (like me) to see what happens?


We are on the May 9 Western. Waiting for Disney to initiate the cancelation since we have until the day before to cancel if they don’t. If it were just us we’d move it now because this would have been our 9th cruise so it’s not that big of a deal to push it out, but this was the first cruise other family was joining us on (first cruise ever for them) and they’re not in the same position to be able to rebook at a higher price. We are hoping we could get the extra credit if we wait for Disney to cancel. I fully expect not to go on this cruise though.


----------



## coloradocutie

tidefan said:


> With the conference today stating that we may be on the backside of this in July/August, I am even less confident now that the Magic will go overseas...


What conference? Can you tell more?


----------



## ajo

coloradocutie said:


> What conference? Can you tell more?


I think they are referring to President Trump’s press conference today.


----------



## Intr3pid

brentm77 said:


> Coronavirus Australia: Queensland researchers find ‘cure’, want drug trial
> 
> "A team of Australian researchers say they’ve found a cure for the novel coronavirus and hope to have patients enrolled in a nationwide trial by the end of the month."


Still unclear on how they have found these 'cure' candidates.  The way it reads is, Chinese patients, while in Australia, showed Australia doctors some references on the Internet of the drugs being used effectively overseas.  

Where overseas?  In China?


----------



## Adventurelawyer

Intr3pid said:


> Still unclear on how they have found these 'cure' candidates.  The way it reads is, Chinese patients, while in Australia, showed Australia doctors some references on the Internet of the drugs being used effectively overseas.
> 
> Where overseas?  In China?


Yes. They are being used in China. The problem with just calling them the drugs of choice is that the data is a mess and wasn't taken consistently or in a controlled manner. It was a free for fall, so the study needs to be completed in a more orderly fashion. The drugs are already widely in use and approved for other disease, so putting them into trial is much quicker than it otherwise would be.  All if the drugs mentioned are antiretroviral HIV immunosuppressants or Antimalarials. The thing that ends up killing many people with Covid 19 is the cytokine storm that is created by your own body in fighting the disease. Stopping or slowing cytokines stops you from dying, apparently.


----------



## DIS_MIKE

cvjw said:


> We are. Not sure what we are doing - we for sure are cancelling the cruise. We are torn between cancelling now and taking the 10% deposit loss, taking the 100% credit for rebooking, or waiting to see if our cruise is cancelled and we get a full refund or a 125% rebooking credit. Any replacement cruise that we can book right now is at least $1000 more for our same cabins due to the schedules of our college student son and international tax accountant son. No option is really good for us!


Pretty much the same as me at this point. I would rather be given the opportunity to cancel and receive a full refund at this point. If Disney decided to offer the 125% rebooking credit then maybe I can figure something out. Like so many others have said....it's schedule conflicts but more importantly the prices are much higher which is the real issue.


----------



## Starwind

Adventurelawyer said:


> Yes. They are being used in China. The problem with just calling them the drugs of choice is that the data is a mess and wasn't taken consistently or in a controlled manner. It was a free for fall, so the study needs to be completed in a more orderly fashion. The drugs are already widely in use and approved for other disease, so putting them into trial is much quicker than it otherwise would be.  All if the drugs mentioned are antiretroviral HIV immunosuppressants or Antimalarials. The thing that ends up killing many people with Covid 19 is the cytokine storm that is created by your own body in fighting the disease. Stopping or slowing cytokines stops you from dying, apparently.



I had read about the drugs a number of weeks ago when clinical trials for them started being announced in a a few countries, including China.

Basically, scientists [worldwide] had gone through about 40,000 existing drugs looking for ones that showed liklihood of having effects on covid based on in vivo and in vitro studies done previously, including studies done wrt SARS and MERS.

The two the Austrialians are discussing, one an HIV antiviral and the other Chloroquine/Hydroxychloroquine were two of the most promising that came out of culling down the 40,000. I paid the most attention to the Chloroquine/Hydroxychloroquine as I currently take Hydroxychloroquine for RA. Basically in vitro (ie in the lab) studies it has very promising results. This is a good explanation for it: https://watermark.silverchair.com/c...nlOpPBAc5hwS1Chdb0xQmEadbWQVtQjmgw8a6fXJxR0UQ

Now they have to do the clinical trials to see if it ACTUALLY works in humans, which are underway in China and a number of other countries.

Both of the antivirals work at messing with the activity of the virus itself, impacting its ability to infect/reproduce/etc.

There are other studies looking at ways to modulate the cytokine storm that is the cause of death in some cases. One of the drugs under study for that is actually an antibiotic [not because the antibiotic is killing anything in the case of covid, but because the drug apparently has an effect on the immune system which can modulate it and reduce the cytokine storm in some cases].

As an aside, some countries are now taking action to prevent export and hording of these drugs.

Hopefully they will get some effective treatments. Whether that will have an impact on how long all of this lasts, I don't know. 

We have a cruise booked for NEXT summer 2021. We are hoping it can still go forward, but even if cruises are back on by then we will still have to do some serious thinking on whether we tackle a cruise at that point or wait another year into 2022. Part of that decision will hinge on if there is an effective vaccine or not, etc. We are at higher risk for complications, and that is also a factor in decision-making.

SW


----------



## Birdie dog

I don't know if it's been reported here or not but a positive Covid 19 patient sailed the Wonder from Feb 27th to March 2nd. 

I don't know if I can copy the link, but if it doesn't work, the source is the Sun Herald.com.


----------



## BadPinkTink

Birdie dog said:


> I don't know if it's been reported here or not but a positive Covid 19 patient sailed the Wonder from Feb 27th to March 2nd.
> 
> I don't know if I can copy the link, but if it doesn't work, the source is the Sun Herald.com.



Already posted https://www.disboards.com/threads/w...orleans-test-positive-for-coronavirus.3796918


----------



## _auroraborealis_

The issue with a treatment is people still get it and spread it, which may continue to be a problem for large group gatherings


----------



## slg

I might take a credit and park it as I think the prices are going to come way down in the future.  Until there is a vaccine and a cure, few people are going to want to cruise.


----------



## Adventurelawyer

_auroraborealis_ said:


> The issue with a treatment is people still get it and spread it, which may continue to be a problem for large group gatherings


Those treatments are for the extremely ill. Those patients are not walking around or hitting happy hour. OTC cold medicine is helping to spread the disease more than those drugs ever will.  Right now the absolute stunning number of early Baby Boomers out there living there best lives while the rest of us hole up for the CovPocolypse has a greater impact on spread and mortality rates than Doxy and Cholrquinolone, which are still in trials and by prescription only. I’m still shocked by the lack of compliance from a group who should have some recollection of the fears their parents had over polio outbreaks or at least some healthy level of concern for their own health vs personal liberty interests. That generation seems to have more in common with the millennials they call snowflake than they realize. I mean no disrespect to either group, its just ironic that two generations that are about distinguishing themsleves from each other, are acting alike and contributing to the problem.  YOLO, I guess.

Any treatments are better than no treatments.     Looking forward to reading about them all. Truthfully, I hope they all work!


----------



## cvjw

DIS_MIKE said:


> Pretty much the same as me at this point. I would rather be given the opportunity to cancel and receive a full refund at this point. If Disney decided to offer the 125% rebooking credit then maybe I can figure something out. Like so many others have said....it's schedule conflicts but more importantly the prices are much higher which is the real issue.



Agree. Was talking to a nice CM at DCL yesterday - having her answer a few questions for me to help with our decision. She asked why we didn’t want to cancel and rebook now with the 100% refund. I told her that the same sailing at the same time next year, in the same cabins is $1,000 more out of pocket. She said it was just inflation. I said, no - it is the fact that I booked almost opening day for our 2020 cruise and would be forced to book much later for a 2021 cruise and pay the much higher prevailing rates. She pretended to not understand and just blamed inflation.


----------



## slg

Just park your credit if it benefits you...cruise prices are going to plummet.  I guarantee.


----------



## harriet2

tidefan said:


> If I had to bet, my guess would be that they keep the Magic here in the States and do cruises that stay close to the US Mainland.  I think that, at least initially, people aren't going to want to be "too far" away from getting home if something occurred...


This is my bet too. But since we're from Europe, that means no cruise. Although we also already dismissed the Mediterranean as an option for this summer.


----------



## Snowwhyt

With all this information on one thread it’s impossible to keep my head straight on what answer responds to what question. This is just too hard to navigate. I’m jumping all over the page, things I cared about are scattered among things that have already been answered.
Sure it’s all tight in one spot...but who wants to look for their car key that was lost sometime during their 10 mile run? At least with 10 pages of information per subject it’s doable, but 107 pages is not helpful. Can someone break this into 5-8 threads? Maybe just start a new (what is it called..) thing like the “trip report” and  “meet and greet” thread? Please?
Pretty Please?
And now just to make things worse. 
I have very carefully gone through every single page so that I could always return to my last unread message and that’s all gone. So back to page 1 of 107 over 2K messages. This is so frustrating.


----------



## monkeydawn

Snowwhyt said:


> With all this information on one thread it’s impossible to keep my head straight on what answer responds to what question. This is just too hard to navigate. I’m jumping all over the page, things I cared about are scattered among things that have already been answered.
> Sure it’s all tight in one spot...but who wants to look for their car key that was lost sometime during their 10 mile run? At least with 10 pages of information per subject it’s doable, but 107 pages is not helpful. Can someone break this into 5-8 threads? Maybe just start a new (what is it called..) thing like the “trip report” and  “meet and greet” thread? Please?
> Pretty Please?
> And now just to make things worse.
> I have very carefully gone through every single page so that I could always return to my last unread message and that’s all gone. So back to page 1 of 107 over 2K messages. This is so frustrating.



There is just no way someone is going to take the time to "break this into 5-8 threads".   Asking people to stick to a limited topic just doesnt work.  Because I might see something that's kind of related as relevant and post.  Then people answer.  The you are back up to a jumbled thread only now you have 5-8 of them.

Just "watch" the thread now, check back a few times a day if you can this way too much doesnt build up.  If there is something you want to know and you cant find by going back a few pages, then ask (again).  You wont be the first to mention something for a second or third time!  Most of us wont bite your head off for doing it.   Besides, the answer might be different that it was even a few hours ago anyway, things are that fast changing.


----------



## mousefan73

What might be helpful is if there was a sticky that collected all DCL communication emails and referred to which sailing range they are valid for


----------



## harriet2

monkeydawn said:


> Besides, the answer might be different that it was even a few hours ago anyway, things are that fast changing.


I'm actually surprised there aren't more updates from DCL. Although, not sure what else they can say and only cancelling cruises once a week might be a better strategy


----------



## WDWEPCOT

I'm Still Not Blinking - I suspect Disney is going to wait until April 17th to cancel my Hawaii cruise - so I'm in a holding pattern - or as I like to say = Playing Chicken with Disney... Cluck Cluck Cluck haa haa


----------



## Intr3pid

mousefan73 said:


> What might be helpful is if there was a sticky that collected all DCL communication emails and referred to which sailing range they are valid for


Yes, it would be helpful to keep a separate sticky for the official DCL announcements.  No need to repeat everything in the sticky, as they are changing all the time, but just a summary and a link to the official page on DCL's website.


----------



## AlohaNow

slg said:


> cruise prices are going to plummet.  I guarantee.



 This is why I will most likely cancel our October sailing in the next few days. PIF isn't until June 30 for me, so I actually have until then to decide. But why in the heck should I be paying DCL full price at this point? ALL cruise lines will need to offer lower pricing once they start sailing again to claw back customers! I'll check and see if our original sailing has a lower price once all this is 'over' and if so I will book it again at the lower price. If not, the Mickey Boat will still be there for us next year, and the next. Most of us on the boards love to travel (and love to plan travel) and it is slightly painful to have to delay travel, but it is not the end of the world.


----------



## JWelch62

slg said:


> Just park your credit if it benefits you...cruise prices are going to plummet.  I guarantee.



I agree that prices will likely drop. In my case the Chase travel insurance won't cover my airfare if I cancel, but I think they will if DCL cancels. (Based on what I read on pointsguy) So, I will wait on DCL for as long as possible.


----------



## AquaDame

mousefan73 said:


> What might be helpful is if there was a sticky that collected all DCL communication emails and referred to which sailing range they are valid for




They are doing so in this thread: https://www.disboards.com/threads/cancellation-contact-offer-tracker.3796749/page-3#post-61687355

I've created a sticky and will add official announcements as they come out as requested. As others have said, breaking this one into 5-8 would be impossible... they were merged into this mega thread because each one was deviating from the topic at hand and ultimately ended up doing the same thing this thread is doing, except some threads had different info at different times. It seemed better to keep everyone on the same page in one thread. If anyone has specific questions about a specific cruise, please do continue to create a new thread - we aren't merging them willy nilly unless they go completely off the rails to general conversation like this thread.


----------



## lanejudy

slg said:


> Just park your credit if it benefits you...cruise prices are going to plummet.  I guarantee.


I agree prices in the industry as a whole will drop -- however, I suspect DCL will handle that as *GT offers for the next year without decreasing the "regular" fare for cruises already available.  And I thought the credits for cancelled cruises can't be used on *GT bookings.  Or did they start allowing it?


----------



## FSU Girl

slg said:


> Just park your credit if it benefits you...cruise prices are going to plummet.  I guarantee.


I think most cruises prices will plummet, but I feel like Disney will try and keep theirs the same for as long as they can. They might think people will come back due to loyalty and only start to lower or offer discounts if people don't start booking right away.


----------



## Snowwhyt

monkeydawn said:


> There is just no way someone is going to take the time to "break this into 5-8 threads".   Asking people to stick to a limited topic just doesnt work.  Because I might see something that's kind of related as relevant and post.  Then people answer.  The you are back up to a jumbled thread only now you have 5-8 of them.
> 
> Just "watch" the thread now, check back a few times a day if you can this way too much doesnt build up.  If there is something you want to know and you cant find by going back a few pages, then ask (again).  You wont be the first to mention something for a second or third time!  Most of us wont bite your head off for doing it.   Besides, the answer might be different that it was even a few hours ago anyway, things are that fast changing.



I would assume that the “breaking down” would happen by closing this thread and allowing a whole new section for just coronavirus. 
That was why I suggested it happen such as the meet-and-greets section or trip-reports section. 
Maybe it’s because I’m using my phone and don’t have the ability to use a computer to keep up with the posts. But I on every few hours except for overnight right now.


----------



## AquaDame

Snowwhyt said:


> I would assume that the “breaking down” would happen by closing this thread and allowing a whole new section for just coronavirus.
> That was why I suggested it happen such as the meet-and-greets section or trip-reports section.
> Maybe it’s because I’m using my phone and don’t have the ability to use a computer to keep up with the posts. But I on every few hours except for overnight right now.



I think the virus and Disney trips are too intertwined for proper social distancing like that... I will echo what other people said before me though - if we want to chat about the virus itself, numbers and the race for a vaccine there are threads for that over in the community section.

https://www.disboards.com/forums/community-board.33/


----------



## Intr3pid

slg said:


> Just park your credit if it benefits you...cruise prices are going to plummet.  I guarantee.





JWelch62 said:


> I agree that prices will likely drop. In my case the Chase travel insurance won't cover my airfare if I cancel, but I think they will if DCL cancels. (Based on what I read on pointsguy) So, I will wait on DCL for as long as possible.





lanejudy said:


> I agree prices in the industry as a whole will drop -- however, I suspect DCL will handle that as *GT offers for the next year without decreasing the "regular" fare for cruises already available.  And I thought the credits for cancelled cruises can't be used on *GT bookings.  Or did they start allowing it?





FSU Girl said:


> I think most cruises prices will plummet, but I feel like Disney will try and keep theirs the same for as long as they can. They might think people will come back due to loyalty and only start to lower or offer discounts if people don't start booking right away.


The problem is, the industry is now concentrated in the hands of just three major players, and they do have the ability to park some of their older ships and take capacity off the market.  They had resisted this urge so far because of the breakneck cruising demand and heightened Wall Street expectations.  Still, there is a window of time - about the next 8-12 months - in which the demand will be slow to return and the exiting itineraries already committed.  This is what you can take advantage of.


----------



## spurscar

Okay Disney, your customer service center has had a couple days to process the latest extension, time to bump it again.  It's crazy to think anyone will be boarding a cruise ship like it's no big deal come anytime soon.  Get folks their money back when some of them need it most with businesses closing up.


----------



## MarkLT1

So we made another hard decision today.  My parents were the one footing the bill for our big celebration cruise.  My dad (who was upper management, and even president of some mid-size manufacturing/equipment companies before he retired) pointed out that if this goes on too long (more than 2-3 months) you may very well see cruise lines (including DCL) filing for bankruptcy/reorganizing.  In such a case, you could very well be out 90+% of your "credit".  So we decided to cancel our re-scheduled cruise for November, and take the 100% refund, rather than the 125% credit from our cancelled April sailing.  Not that a bankruptcy is likely at this point, but I'd argue that it is definitely not off the table.  He also noted that (in his opinion) the fact that DCL is a subsidiary of Disney Corp, increases the risk of filing, as if a parent corp is struggling, they will often use hurting subsidiaries to file, in order to free up operating capital, etc.. and keep the parent company from falling further.  Just something to keep in mind when making your decision.

Unfortunately, I don't have the option to cash out when it comes to our Delta flight- credit only.  And as the airlines seem to file bankruptcy under hard times as if it is a normal part of operating, I would say those dollars are at even higher risk.


----------



## brentm77

MarkLT1 said:


> So we made another hard decision today.  My parents were the one footing the bill for our big celebration cruise.  My dad (who was upper management, and even president of some mid-size manufacturing/equipment companies before he retired) pointed out that if this goes on too long (more than 2-3 months) you may very well see cruise lines (including DCL) filing for bankruptcy/reorganizing.  In such a case, you could very well be out 90+% of your "credit".  So we decided to cancel our re-scheduled cruise for November, and take the 100% refund, rather than the 125% credit from our cancelled April sailing.  Not that a bankruptcy is likely at this point, but I'd argue that it is definitely not off the table.  He also noted that (in his opinion) the fact that DCL is a subsidiary of Disney Corp, increases the risk of filing, as if a parent corp is struggling, they will often use hurting subsidiaries to file, in order to free up operating capital, etc.. and keep the parent company from falling further.  Just something to keep in mind when making your decision.
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't have the option to cash out when it comes to our Delta flight- credit only.  And as the airlines seem to file bankruptcy under hard times as if it is a normal part of operating, I would say those dollars are at even higher risk.



While this is technically legally possible, it would be the death nail in Disney's cruising future.  There is a very very small chance they would take this step.  Nobody would feel safe booking with their line ever again.  Sure, this could theoretically happen, but it would also mean we would be in such a severe depression that everyone is done taking vacations for a very long time.  We will all have even worse problems than having the extra money in our bank accounts.


----------



## slg

this is my big fear. Also, the canadian dollar is tanking against the American.  I will actually make money cancelling my cruises.  I do think this might happen.  The parks and cruises are not places that anyone will want to go to until we get a cure.  This virus is going to be around a long time.  There is no way that cruise lines are going to operating this year. And travel insurance is going to disappear as well.  I hate to be pessimistic.


----------



## MarkLT1

brentm77 said:


> While this is technically legally possible, it would be the death nail in Disney's cruising future.  There is a very very small chance they would take this step.  Nobody would feel safe booking with their line ever again.  Sure, this could theoretically happen, but it would also mean we would be in such a severe depression that everyone is done taking vacations for a very long time.  We will all have even worse problems than having the extra money in our bank accounts.



I'm mostly in agreement with you.  I don't put it as a very high chance of happening, then again, I didn't think there was a high likelihood of WDW closing this soon either.  That being said, if this drags out until July/August, there might not be much of a choice.  So it is a matter your comfort of the additional 25% credit, versus the (likely low) risk of things really going south.  My dad is a pretty risk averse guy, so he went with getting his money back.


----------



## mmmears

Of any of the cruise lines, I think DCL is in the best place financially, because it's not its own company, and the Disney corporation is quite diverse.  Not saying to not cancel, though.  I think that's very much a YMMV situation.  I'm still in a wait and see position, but I will cancel before I take a credit.  There are very few itineraries that interest me and very few that are the same cost as the one we have booked. No way will I turn 10 days in Europe into a 4-night cruise on a suite - that's just not how we choose to spend our travel dollars.


----------



## FigmentSpark

MarkLT1 said:


> So we made another hard decision today.  My parents were the one footing the bill for our big celebration cruise.  My dad (who was upper management, and even president of some mid-size manufacturing/equipment companies before he retired) pointed out that if this goes on too long (more than 2-3 months) you may very well see cruise lines (including DCL) filing for bankruptcy/reorganizing.  In such a case, you could very well be out 90+% of your "credit".  So we decided to cancel our re-scheduled cruise for November, and take the 100% refund, rather than the 125% credit from our cancelled April sailing.  Not that a bankruptcy is likely at this point, but I'd argue that it is definitely not off the table.  He also noted that (in his opinion) the fact that DCL is a subsidiary of Disney Corp, increases the risk of filing, as if a parent corp is struggling, they will often use hurting subsidiaries to file, in order to free up operating capital, etc.. and keep the parent company from falling further.  Just something to keep in mind when making your decision.
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't have the option to cash out when it comes to our Delta flight- credit only.  And as the airlines seem to file bankruptcy under hard times as if it is a normal part of operating, I would say those dollars are at even higher risk.


So, you're saying forego the 150% and take the money (and the exchange I'll get when it goes back to CAD dollars on my credit card)?


----------



## slg

well the canadian dollar sucks so you are likely to make money taking the refund.  I was initially going to take the credit but now with things going the way they are, I am going to take the cash I think.  I have four cruises booked and one trip to aulani.  I have cancelled two cruises and aulani and I will wait and see about my placeholder and my hawaii cruise.


----------



## MarkLT1

FigmentSpark said:


> So, you're saying forego the 150% and take the money (and the exchange I'll get when it goes back to CAD dollars on my credit card)?



No.. I'm not trying to say that anyone should do anything in particular.. just know what the risks are.  There is (a currently low or very-low depending on who you talk to) possibility that things like Bankruptcy could factor into this.  So be aware of that.. should something like bankruptcy happen, your credit will likely not be worth much.  Whereas getting the full refund, means that money is in your pocket.

Personally, if I was making the decision, I wouldn't have pulled the plug on the credit yet..  I would have waited to see if the DCL downtime was being extended for significantly more time.  My dad on the other hand is extremely risk averse, and it is his money, and so he made the right decision (for him) to get his money back.


----------



## FigmentSpark

slg said:


> well the canadian dollar sucks so you are likely to make money taking the refund.  I was initially going to take the credit but now with things going the way they are, I am going to take the cash I think.  I have four cruises booked and one trip to aulani.  I have cancelled two cruises and aulani and I will wait and see about my placeholder and my hawaii cruise.


While it's true that I'll get some back, the cashback I earned when I spent the money will have to be paid back, too and will likely be taken on the credit amount, not just the amount I earned.  Since I earned more cashback than I paid in FX exchange, I could actually be penalized.  


MarkLT1 said:


> No.. I'm not trying to say that anyone should do anything in particular.. just know what the risks are.  There is (a currently low or very-low depending on who you talk to) possibility that things like Bankruptcy could factor into this.  So be aware of that.. should something like bankruptcy happen, your credit will likely not be worth much.  Whereas getting the full refund, means that money is in your pocket.
> 
> Personally, if I was making the decision, I wouldn't have pulled the plug on the credit yet..  I would have waited to see if the DCL downtime was being extended for significantly more time.  My dad on the other hand is extremely risk averse, and it is his money, and so he made the right decision (for him) to get his money back.


I must admit, this is something looming in the back of my mind.  I wonder, though, since I used a credit card, whether I could get reimbursed via the Mastercard chargeback system for services not provided?


----------



## slg

Hmmm.  I didn't think of the cash back.  Well, too late now...


----------



## MarkLT1

FigmentSpark said:


> I must admit, this is something looming in the back of my mind.  I wonder, though, since I used a credit card, whether I could get reimbursed via the Mastercard chargeback system for services not provided?



You'd have to call the CC company.  I honestly don't know how a chargeback would work if a company filed for bankruptcy.  Again, I just want to point out- I do not believe there is currently a high likelihood of this happening.  And IMO, there will be warning signs- it wont happen over night.  If DCL continues to be unable to operate into say July or August.. I would start putting a higher probability on something like that occurring, especially if the Disney parks remain closed.


----------



## Disney Dad ADL

MarkLT1 said:


> No.. I'm not trying to say that anyone should do anything in particular.. just know what the risks are.  There is (a currently low or very-low depending on who you talk to) possibility that things like Bankruptcy could factor into this.  So be aware of that.. should something like bankruptcy happen, your credit will likely not be worth much.  Whereas getting the full refund, means that money is in your pocket.
> 
> Personally, if I was making the decision, I wouldn't have pulled the plug on the credit yet..  I would have waited to see if the DCL downtime was being extended for significantly more time.  My dad on the other hand is extremely risk averse, and it is his money, and so he made the right decision (for him) to get his money back.



Taking the cash is always a good option, IMO. No reason to get greedy if there are any concerns.  I think if it were any other cruise line, I would take the cash, but I think of all the cruise lines, DCL is the least likely to go out of business.


----------



## jlbf06

FigmentSpark said:


> While it's true that I'll get some back, the cashback I earned when I spent the money will have to be paid back, too and will likely be taken on the credit amount, not just the amount I earned.  Since I earned more cashback than I paid in FX exchange, I could actually be penalized.
> 
> I must admit, this is something looming in the back of my mind.  I wonder, though, since I used a credit card, whether I could get reimbursed via the Mastercard chargeback system for services not provided?


In the UK we can claim a Section 75 refund from the credit card company, many of us did this after the Thomas Cook collapse. I wouldn't be surprised if we will end up having to do so for Norwegian Air too if they don't make it. We have flights booked with them for the EBTA.


----------



## brentm77

MarkLT1 said:


> No.. I'm not trying to say that anyone should do anything in particular.. just know what the risks are.  There is (a currently low or very-low depending on who you talk to) possibility that things like Bankruptcy could factor into this.  So be aware of that.. should something like bankruptcy happen, your credit will likely not be worth much.  Whereas getting the full refund, means that money is in your pocket.
> 
> Personally, if I was making the decision, I wouldn't have pulled the plug on the credit yet..  I would have waited to see if the DCL downtime was being extended for significantly more time.  My dad on the other hand is extremely risk averse, and it is his money, and so he made the right decision (for him) to get his money back.



Also, check your travel insurance.  Mine includes a bankrupt cruise line as a covered event and I could get my money back that way:

"Bankruptcy or Default of an airline, cruise line, tour operator or other travel provider (other than the Travel Supplier, tour operator, travel agency, organization or firm from whom You purchased Your Travel Arrangements) causing a complete cessation of travel services more than 14 days following Your Effective Date. Benefits will be paid due to Bankruptcy or Default of an airline only if no alternate transportation is available. If alternate transportation is available, benefits will be limited to the change fee charged to allow You to transfer to another airline in order to get to Your intended destination. This benefit only applies if the Policy has been purchased within 21 days of the date Your initial deposit/payment for Your Trip is received;"

That makes me feel more comfortable waiting it out for now.


----------



## fsjking

Until the credit card companies start filing bankruptcy....


----------



## Dreams&wishes

This cruise industry crisis plus the costs they have with the new ships coming in make bankruptcy not that impossible..


----------



## brentm77

fsjking said:


> Until the credit card companies start filing bankruptcy....



I didn't get my insurance through a credit card.  It is through a bonded and rated insurance company.


----------



## brentm77

Dreams&wishes said:


> This cruise industry crisis plus the costs they have with the new ships coming in make bankruptcy not that impossible..



While true, there are many forms of bankruptcy.  Disney could go bankrupt and still honer cruise credits to ensure they can actually attract customers going forward.  Would you ever book a cruise with a company that just wiped out everyone's paid-for cruises and credits?  Of course not.  They know that too.  Absent a complete end to commerce as we know it, this isn't going to happen.


----------



## ofcabbagesandkings

We "only" have a deposit down and can get it all back in cash if we cancel now, but I've been holding off so that others with closer sailings can get their situations resolved. But the potential bankruptcy of DCL does concern me. They have a parent company so might be in a better position than some other lines, but that parent company is also going to hurt from this too with no movie ticket sales, theme park revenue, etc. Depending on what the federal government opts to do as far as bailouts, I might cancel to be on the safe side of a bankruptcy claim.

ETA: I once lost several thousand dollars on a vacation to a resort that went bankrupt and was able to get away with selling their assets without paying us a single cent back, so I admit I might be extra wary of this.


----------



## DIS_MIKE

MarkLT1 said:


> Unfortunately, I don't have the option to cash out when it comes to our Delta flight- credit only.  And as the airlines seem to file bankruptcy under hard times as if it is a normal part of operating, I would say those dollars are at even higher risk.


Delta is a mess right now and it's too bad they're not offering refunds. They say don't call until you are 72 hours away from flying. I tried to take  care of things easily and went online but they wanted to charge me $400 for choosing a different flight, so I really need to talk to a Delta rep. as their waivers are not kicking in for me. Any advice...?

Of course....there's really nothing I can do at this point until I figure out if Disney Cruise Line will resume operations in a few weeks or continue to be halted. I'm going with the latter on that one though...I think that once Royal, Caribban and other cruise lines announce further extensions that Disney will act shortly thereafter.


----------



## MarkLT1

DIS_MIKE said:


> Delta is a mess right now and it's too bad they're not offering refunds. They say don't call until you are 72 hours away from flying. I tried to take  care of things easily and went online but they wanted to charge me $400 for choosing a different flight, so I really need to talk to a Delta rep. as their waivers are not kicking in for me. Any advice...?
> 
> Of course....there's really nothing I can do at this point until I figure out if Disney Cruise Line will resume operations in a few weeks or continue to be halted. I'm going with the latter on that one though...I think that once Royal, Caribban and other cruise lines announce further extensions that Disney will act shortly thereafter.



Delta is definitely a mess.  What they are doing right now- if your flight is in March or April, if you simply don't show up for your flight, it is automatically turned into a 100% credit for future travel.  So technically you don't even have to call them.  I am going to try to call in 72 hours before our flight to make sure.. but to some extent it is a "trust us, it'll work out" situation.


----------



## DIS_MIKE

MarkLT1 said:


> Delta is definitely a mess.  What they are doing right now- if your flight is in March or April, if you simply don't show up for your flight, it is automatically turned into a 100% credit for future travel.  So technically you don't even have to call them.  I am going to try to call in 72 hours before our flight to make sure.. but to some extent it is a "trust us, it'll work out" situation.


I did not know that so thanks for that information. Since I don't fly until May I guess I'll just stay in a holding pattern as so many on here have been doing and that goes the same for playing chicken with DCL and if they are going to cancel anymore cruises.  We really have no idea how things will go at this point when we move into May and the summer months. We can hope things get better but as of right now it's looking like we will be dealing with this pandemic for a while. I hope I am wrong!


----------



## _auroraborealis_

Trust Delta?

hahahahahaNOhahahahahahaha


----------



## WDWEPCOT

I’m in the same hen house also with Delta - and what really sucks for the first time ever I scored a great deal and got 1st class tickets for my return flight from my Hawaii cruise in Vancouver - ugh !! Well that isn’t happening now us it?? I highly doubt it! Mum is the word  from the mouse !! Cluck cluck here !!


----------



## tidefan

WDWEPCOT said:


> I’m in the same hen house also with Delta - and what really sucks for the first time ever I scored a great deal and got 1st class tickets for my return flight from my Hawaii cruise in Vancouver - ugh !! Well that isn’t happening now us it?? I highly doubt it! Mum is the word  from the mouse !! Cluck cluck here !!


Well...  our flights to Italy and from Barcelona for this summer are on British Airways, and I hadn’t even begun to see if there are any options.  Hopefully, they’ll just still be in business...


----------



## WDWEPCOT

I hope they all stay in business as we all are at risk of being left out in the cold!


----------



## MarkLT1

The airlines in the US will stay in business.  Just take a look at 9/11 and 2008 for a blueprint.  They'll get a bailout, figure out a way to funnel much of that into shareholder pockets, have rounds of layoffs, declare bankruptcy to get rid of any liabilities on their books, re-organize, and then back to business as usual.

(I'm not jaded at all..)


----------



## jlbf06

https://disneycruiselineblog.com/20...m-disney-cruise-lines-online-booking-website/


----------



## TestingH2O

Scott just posted that the transatlantic and early med sailings are gone from DCL's website.




Jinx.


----------



## Disney_Fan_01

MarkLT1 said:


> The airlines in the US will stay in business.  Just take a look at 9/11 and 2008 for a blueprint.  They'll get a bailout, figure out a way to funnel much of that into shareholder pockets, have rounds of layoffs, declare bankruptcy to get rid of any liabilities on their books, re-organize, and then back to business as usual.
> 
> (I'm not jaded at all..)


Agreed. Airlines and financial institutions are a necessity. Government will need to bail them out. Cruise industry, on the other hand; a luxury. Government may not step in to bail them out. Hotels stand somewhere in between. We will have to wait and see how this all plays out.


----------



## tidefan

TestingH2O said:


> Scott just posted that the transatlantic and early med sailings are gone from DCL's website.


Beat me to it.  The first one now showing is the July 25th Northern Europe...


----------



## MarkLT1

Disney_Fan_01 said:


> Agreed. Airlines and financial institutions are a necessity. Government will need to bail them out. Cruise industry, on the other hand; a luxury. Government may not step in to bail them out. Hotels stand somewhere in between. We will have to wait and see how this all plays out.



Additionally, Cruise operators are (all?) foreign domiciled companies to avoid paying US taxes, I believe there would be some major pushback to bailing them out.


----------



## Naeher

Wondering how long they drag this out until the next official statement on Alaska and Europe, now they both are no longer on sale?


----------



## pearljammer

So merely just an FYI - I attempted to call Aeromexico; phones aren’t working due to “technical difficulties”.   Go to their online chat - not working.    Sounds like...we pulled the plug, not dealing with it.


----------



## mmouse37

Wow....but I can understand it.

MJ


----------



## tidefan

Naeher said:


> Wondering how long they drag this out until the next official statement on Alaska and Europe, now they both are no longer on sale?


If I were a betting man...

My guess is that they'll run the ships on cruises that are close to the US mainland (Key West, Castaway, etc.) in some form so people will know that they won't be too far from the coast initially.


----------



## CaLuCa

Just Lamenting.  As I sit homeschooling and extreme social distancing.  I was a RN in a former life.  I KNOW this is bad.  I know what is like to not have enough equipment and people be stretched too thin.  We have chosen to be smart and not go anywhere.  My kids whine about playdates and worksheets.  I'm so grateful they are having the opportunity to whine.  We cancelled our ski trip for spring break...supposed to be on the slopes right now.  Their first time.  My beach babies wanted to see snow and try skiing because the grass is always greener on the other side.  We cancelled before everything shut down because I saw the writing on the wall.  I saw Italy and did not want to be a part of contributing to it.  So many people are not taking it seriously. 

We have the May 30 Mediterranean booked.  It's my birthday, twins birthday, kids first time in Europe.  I did so much research on our pre and post cruise stays, including a week in Paris, and our excursions.  While dealing with the stress of everything shutting down, this cruise and the memories we were going to make on it, kept me going, hopeful for sunnier days.  I've been avoiding the inevitable.  But it looks like it's time to face the music.

Perspective.  

But it still stinks.


----------



## WDWEPCOT

My question is - WHEN is the MOUSE going to start dealing with the cruises that can't happen?? Hawaii / Alaska / Now Europe ???? People need to take care of business! If I owed the MOUSE money he wouldn't wait this long on me!!!


----------



## fla4fun

tidefan said:


> If I were a betting man...
> 
> My guess is that they'll run the ships on cruises that are close to the US mainland (Key West, Castaway, etc.) in some form so people will know that they won't be too far from the coast initially.



Not specific to this conversation, but my sister works in Cocoa Beach and one of the ships has been anchored offshore for several days now.  She hasn’t been by the port to see what ships are moored.  It made me wonder what kind of skeleton crew would be needed on an anchored ship and if they would have enough supplies . . .


----------



## slg

THis stinks but all these plans can be moved to next year.  I love planning vacations and my summer is a wreck, but all these plans can still be good for the future.


----------



## Adventurelawyer

fla4fun said:


> Not specific to this conversation, but my sister works in Cocoa Beach and one of the ships has been anchored offshore for several days now.  She hasn’t been by the port to see what ships are moored.  It made me wonder what kind of skeleton crew would be needed on an anchored ship and if they would have enough supplies . . .


I saw the Dream anchored in that spot a few days ago via Marine Traffic.


----------



## fla4fun

Adventurelawyer said:


> I saw the Dream anchored in that spot a few days ago via Marine Traffic.


I couldn’t tell from the photo she sent me which ship it was since she used her phone instead of a camera.  On the plus side, there was only one person on the beach, so people are taking the distancing seriously in that area.


----------



## DIS_MIKE

tidefan said:


> If I were a betting man...
> 
> My guess is that they'll run the ships on cruises that are close to the US mainland (Key West, Castaway, etc.) in some form so people will know that they won't be too far from the coast initially.


That's a very good possibility but we know Cayman Islands banned cruise ships for 60 days so will the Commonwealth of The Bahamas follow suit? This would put Castaway Cay in jeopardy, correct?


----------



## tidefan

DIS_MIKE said:


> That's a very good possibility but we know Cayman Islands banned cruise ships for 60 days so will the Commonwealth of The Bahamas follow suit? This would put Castaway Cay in jeopardy, correct?


I'd say they could, but if there are no Bahamian residents on Castaway, I bet they could make an exception...


----------



## mmouse37

fla4fun said:


> Not specific to this conversation, but my sister works in Cocoa Beach and one of the ships has been anchored offshore for several days now.  She hasn’t been by the port to see what ships are moored.  It made me wonder what kind of skeleton crew would be needed on an anchored ship and if they would have enough supplies . . .



The Magic and Fantasy have switched spots between CC and anchored off PC.  My friend went fishing yesterday (he lives in Cocoa Beach) and took these pics of the Magic and sent them to me as he knows my obsession.



Scott's Blog lists where each ship is each day.

MJ


----------



## mmouse37

I hope they bring the Magic to NYC for July and August.....if cruising is even happening by that time.

I want to add that is ONLY if she can't do her Europe sailings....I do not hope or wish for anyone's current sailings to be disrupted  

MJ


----------



## Naeher

I just hope they tell us what they’re doing.


----------



## WDWEPCOT

That would be refreshing change of pace!!!


----------



## DIS_MIKE

mmouse37 said:


> I hope they bring the Magic to NYC for July and August.....if cruising is even happening by that time.
> 
> MJ


I’m supposed to be on the Magic the first week in May. I’ve come to accept that the chances of that happening are slim at this time.

The possibility of a July/August time frame makes more sense but like you said....IF and that’s what makes this all so devastatingly unbearable at times....no one knows.

185 positive cases in my state (PA) now.


----------



## hockeymom944

slg said:


> THis stinks but all these plans can be moved to next year.  I love planning vacations and my summer is a wreck, but all these plans can still be good for the future.


My family was booked on the August 3rd Alaska Cruise. I cancelled today, since it is before my PIF date, but I booked a May 2021 Alaska Cruise to take its place.  I work for a private university, and have no guarantee that I will have a job 
later this year. I would rather have my cash back now and still have the option of canceling the May 2021 if things get financially hard for my family. I won’t lie...I might have shed some tears. We had to cancel our vacation last year, and this cruise was to be our last big trip before both boys headed off to college out of state. For now it is just postponed, and hopefully we will be on that ship next May.


----------



## braysmommy

Naeher said:


> I just hope they tell us what they’re doing.



Pretty sure they have no clue what they are doing yet as things continue to change. I would like official confirmation my Hawaii cruise is canceled....just waiting for the email.


----------



## fsjking

fla4fun said:


> Not specific to this conversation, but my sister works in Cocoa Beach and one of the ships has been anchored offshore for several days now.  She hasn’t been by the port to see what ships are moored.  It made me wonder what kind of skeleton crew would be needed on an anchored ship and if they would have enough supplies . . .



Check out https://www.marinetraffic.com to see where all the ships are. It's neat seeing groups of ships just anchored up together in the middle of nowhere.

But as of now, all of the crew is still on the anchored ships. The initial 2 week, and even 30 day, suspension of service makes it more practical just to leave them there to dump them on shore with them having no way to get home, and no way to get back if service resumes. There was also all the food on board for passengers to eat up. I think they are supposed to cycle in and out of ports as well to restock if needed. What will be interesting will be to see what happens if this stretches out for months. They can't keep the crew on board indefinitely with no passengers.


----------



## mmouse37

DCL updates their final payment policy again:  An update was added to this article by the Dis.

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...avel-plans-your-disney-vacation-what-we-know/
MJ


----------



## mmmears

I hate sharing rumors, and I'm not a TA, but a TA on my Aug. cruise posted something saying that our PIF day will be pushed back one month.  YMMV and DCL may not even do this, but if they do, we will ride it out until forced to decide.


----------



## mmouse37

mmmears said:


> I hate sharing rumors, and I'm not a TA, but a TA on my Aug. cruise posted something saying that our PIF day will be pushed back one month.  YMMV and DCL may not even do this, but if they do, we will ride it out until forced to decide.



The link I posted above does say some sailings will have PIF pushed back 30 days.


----------



## spacecanada

Only four sailings have their PIF date pushes back.  I don't know what makes those sailings unique, and why this isn't being done for all sailings up to a certain departure date.  Makes me wonder if those are the proposed 'first' sailings on each ship after an extended cruise suspension period.  That's pure speculation, with no evidence to back it up, of course.


----------



## Naeher

mmmears said:


> I hate sharing rumors,


 Rumors are all we have right now, so don’t worry!


----------



## cvjw

Why can’t they update their cancellation polices for the rest of us who have sailings before the new policy takes effect?  They are holding us and our money hostage. I am not willing to give Disney $900 for cancelling my May cruise right now, after the PIF date. But, later sailings have better cancellation policies. So not fair.

I just have to hold on and hope our sailing is cancelled so I can get a 100% refund.


----------



## Geomom

spacecanada said:


> Only four sailings have their PIF date pushes back.  I don't know what makes those sailings unique, and why this isn't being done for all sailings up to a certain departure date.  Makes me wonder if those are the proposed 'first' sailings on each ship after an extended cruise suspension period.  That's pure speculation, with no evidence to back it up, of course.


It has more than 4 sailings listed.  (A quick glance made me think that too, then I looked closer at it.)  I think you just saw the 'start' dates. Dreams says June 17th to the August 30th embarkations--so all the cruises in that time frame.

(Info is from the link above.)
*UPDATE 3/19/20 – 2:41pm:* Disney Cruise Line has posted the following addition to their final payment policy: Beginning March 18, 2020, an automatic final payment extension was added to select 2020 summer reservations. Final payments will now be extended out an additional 30 days. _For example, a departure with a final payment due yesterday, March 18, 2020, is now extended to April 17th, 2020._

The impacted sailings are:

Disney Dream: Sailing embarking on June 17th – sailings embarking on August 30th
Disney Fantasy: Sailing embarking on July 18th – sailings embarking on August 31st
Disney Wonder: Sailing embarking on July 20th – sailings embarking on August 31st
Disney Magic: Sailing embarking on August 5th – sailings embarking on August 30th


----------



## tidefan

braysmommy said:


> Pretty sure they have no clue what they are doing yet as things continue to change. I would like official confirmation my Hawaii cruise is canceled....just waiting for the email.


We are in the same boat for our July Greek Isles cruise...


----------



## mmouse37

Yep, I thought it was only four as well until I read it again.  They should have said X sailings THROUGH X sailings.

MJ


----------



## _auroraborealis_

RCCL is apparently sending some crew home, and (take this as what it is) Trump says he talked to Carnival about using cruise ships for hospital.

Obviously, DCL can make different decisions, but there are twoo of the major operators sending quiet signals on the near future.


----------



## spacecanada

Ha, I'm so frazzled I didn't see the rest of it, either.  

Now it makes more sense, since sailings prior to those are already in final payment.


----------



## mmouse37

_auroraborealis_ said:


> RCCL is apparently sending some crew home, and (take this as what it is) Trump says he talked to Carnival about using cruise ships for hospital.
> 
> Obviously, DCL can make different decisions, but there are twoo of the major operators sending quiet signals on the near future.



Two Navy hospital ships are being sent places....the Comfort to NYC and the Mercy to somewhere else, probably West Coast..  Each have 1,000 beds and are to be used for non Covid-19 medical issues according to the news.  They are still weeks away though.

MJ


----------



## wombat_5606

_auroraborealis_ said:


> RCCL is apparently sending some crew home, and (take this as what it is) Trump says he talked to Carnival about using cruise ships for hospital.
> 
> Obviously, DCL can make different decisions, but there are twoo of the major operators sending quiet signals on the near future.



Carnival tweeted their plans a little time ago.

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/ETf55j9XYAA3Pm_?format=jpg&name=900x900


----------



## momoftwins

I really wish they would decide in the Alaska cruises. We booked cruise and air thru Disney for a 6/1 date. It's a lot of $$ tied up for us.


----------



## tidefan

momoftwins said:


> I really wish they would decide in the Alaska cruises. We booked cruise and air thru Disney for a 6/1 date. It's a lot of $$ tied up for us.


How are you feeling???

ETA:  Sorry, it was @MomOTwins that I needed to check on!


----------



## Adventurelawyer

_auroraborealis_ said:


> RCCL is apparently sending some crew home, and (take this as what it is) Trump says he talked to Carnival about using cruise ships for hospital.
> 
> Obviously, DCL can make different decisions, but there are twoo of the major operators sending quiet signals on the near future.


Carnival always ponies their ships up for disasters.  Did it for Katrina, did it for Maria and Harvey.


----------



## MomOTwins

tidefan said:


> How are you feeling???
> 
> ETA:  Sorry, it was @MomOTwins that I needed to check on!



Thank you... I thought I was finally feeling a bit better this morning, but now my fever is back up to 101 and the shortness of breath is worse now, so I just feel pretty wretched.  I've spent many hours on hold or on the phone with doctors and the state testing team, checking to see if anyone will test me.  I was able to get a flu and strep test, both negative, but our state still requires recent travel or contact with a "laboratory confirmed Covid case" before I can get a Covid test.  The nurse I talked to today from the testing site was really nice and apologetic--she acknowledged they know there is community spread and said they've been getting so many calls from people like me, but they just have a shortage of tests and it is out of their hands who the state allows to be tested.  Please if any of you are in Missouri, don't go out and about if you can avoid it and take precautions if you must go out--I think it must be much more widespread than the official numbers indicate.

I am very grateful that none of my children have gotten sick yet and hope it stays that way.  They are such troopers, even though they were sad we had to cancel a cabin-camping vacation we had planned for this weekend (and no refund from VRBO... grrr, last time I give them any business for sure).  My 4-year old sang the Rapunzel "flower gleam and glow" song over and over to heal me today--I was very touched (though a little sad knowing he is worried about me) .

I know someone else on this board is sick too and we've been sharing our experiences (not saying who to keep their privacy), so please keep them in your thoughts as well.


----------



## DIS_MIKE

mmouse37 said:


> Two Navy hospital ships are being sent places....the Comfort to NYC and the Mercy to somewhere else, probably West Coast..  Each have 1,000 beds and are to be used for non Covid-19 medical issues according to the news.  They are still weeks away though.
> 
> MJ


I read today that the Comfort is currently undergoing maintenance and won't be ready for several weeks.


----------



## mmouse37

MomOTwins said:


> Thank you... I thought I was finally feeling a bit better this morning, but now my fever is back up to 101 and the shortness of breath is worse now, so I just feel pretty wretched.  I've spent many hours on hold or on the phone with doctors and the state testing team, checking to see if anyone will test me.  I was able to get a flu and strep test, both negative, but our state still requires recent travel or contact with a "laboratory confirmed Covid case" before I can get a Covid test.  The nurse I talked to today from the testing site was really nice and apologetic--she acknowledged they know there is community spread and said they've been getting so many calls from people like me, but they just have a shortage of tests and it is out of their hands who the state allows to be tested.  Please if any of you are in Missouri, don't go out and about if you can avoid it and take precautions if you must go out--I think it must be much more widespread than the official numbers indicate.
> 
> I am very grateful that none of my children have gotten sick yet and hope it stays that way.  They are such troopers, even though they were sad we had to cancel a cabin-camping vacation we had planned for this weekend (and no refund from VRBO... grrr, last time I give them any business for sure).  My 4-year old sang the Rapunzel "flower gleam and glow" song over and over to heal me today--I was very touched (though a little sad knowing he is worried about me) .
> 
> I know someone else on this board is sick too and we've been sharing our experiences (not saying who to keep their privacy), so please keep them in your thoughts as well.



I feel so bad for you.  I think it is crazy that someone with your symptoms and your negative other tests can't get tested.  Good luck to you and feel better.

MJ


----------



## wombat_5606

MomOTwins said:


> hank you... I thought I was finally feeling a bit better this morning, but now my fever is back up to 101 and the shortness of breath is worse now,



Did you tell them that your shortness of breath is worsening? At what point do they deem you sufficiently ill to need some medical assistance? Did they have any answers for you?


----------



## mocodis

braysmommy said:


> Pretty sure they have no clue what they are doing yet as things continue to change. I would like official confirmation my Hawaii cruise is canceled....just waiting for the email.



yes, I am waiting too for the official cancellation, so to get a full cash refund


----------



## slg

I think they will do it once they have caught up with the other cancelled cruises.  I am also waiting.  I did cancel my July cruise, Aulani and my 2021 transatlantic.  If things don’t completely shut down, and I think they might, then prices will be low.  I am worried that Disney will go bankrupt. There is a major global depression coming and cruising may not be something people can afford.


----------



## Adventurelawyer

DIS_MIKE said:


> I read today that the Comfort is currently undergoing maintenance and won't be ready for several weeks.


The Comfort has been mothballed for a very long time. Its going to take a little bit to get her ready to sail.


----------



## harriet2

MomOTwins said:


> My 4-year old sang the Rapunzel "flower gleam and glow" song over and over to heal me today--I was very touched (though a little sad knowing he is worried about me) .


This is so incredibly sweet! I really hope you'll feel better soon and non of our family will get sick!


----------



## Luckymommyx2

I just received email confirmation that my request to cancel our 25th anniversary land & sea vacation is complete. We were scheduled for end of August-beginning of September. Like others here, my hubby and I are in the compromised group, believe that our country hasn’t even peaked yet, and would rather have all of our deposit money back at this time. As sad as we are, we already had a May 2021 DCL before this cancellation and as DVC members, we know we will be back again at some point. (Virtual) hugs to everyone...stay safe and healthy


----------



## havaneselover

Glad they've pushed out some PIF date. I'm on the 8/10 Alaska cruise. I'm not wanting to make a decision at this point but if I had to I'd probably cancel. I'm sorry for those of you past your PIF date.


----------



## DIS_MIKE

I saw this this morning and it made me laugh...I think even in these crazy and unfortunate times that we are living in, we still need to stay positive and have a sense of humor.


----------



## WDWEPCOT

Love It!


----------



## Elsa75

The thought of bankruptcy had not even occurred to me. We have three upcoming cruises booked, the next in Europe in August. Maybe I am being too optimistic about where things are going. On another note, MARRIOTT doesn’t seem too worried. I had some hotel bookings on points for an upcoming trip that I had not yet cancelled, and rooms for late August and are December - they emailed to tell me I had to cancel one of the bookings or they would do it! Really MARRIOTT? You don’t have other things to worry about?? I canceled all of them, including some paid bookings I had held for summer and fall meetings in the US that will likely eventually be cancelled.


----------



## lanejudy

tidefan said:


> I'd say they could, but if there are no Bahamian residents on Castaway, I bet they could make an exception...


No Bahamian residents live on the island, but they do come there to work when a ship docks.  If the Bahamas bans cruise ships, I expect that would extend to CC as well, so those residents don't bring anything back to the main population after working on CC.


----------



## _auroraborealis_

Via the Anchorage Daily News:

State officials also issued two new health mandates on Thursday evening: One requires health care providers, surgical centers, hospitals and patients to postpone or cancel all elective or non-urgent procedures for the next three months. The other requires that elective oral health procedures be postponed for one month.


----------



## MomOTwins

wombat_5606 said:


> Did you tell them that your shortness of breath is worsening? At what point do they deem you sufficiently ill to need some medical assistance? Did they have any answers for you?



Yes, they basically said if it gets to where you feel you are really gasping for air and just can’t breathe at all or if my DH notices I am really disoriented to go to the ER.



harriet2 said:


> This is so incredibly sweet! I really hope you'll feel better soon and non of our family will get sick!



Yeah, he is such a little angel!!!!!



Luckymommyx2 said:


> I just received email confirmation that my request to cancel our 25th anniversary land & sea vacation is complete. We were scheduled for end of August-beginning of September. Like others here, my hubby and I are in the compromised group, believe that our country hasn’t even peaked yet, and would rather have all of our deposit money back at this time. As sad as we are, we already had a May 2021 DCL before this cancellation and as DVC members, we know we will be back again at some point. (Virtual) hugs to everyone...stay safe and healthy



Oh no, I hope you both stay safe.  If it does clear up by you anniversary, hopefully you can rebook at lower rates.


----------



## wombat_5606

MomOTwins said:


> Yes, they basically said if it gets to where you feel you are really gasping for air and just can’t breathe at all or if my DH notices I am really disoriented to go to the ER.



Oh, my! I will be thinking about you. That makes me anxious to hear that you have to wait so long before getting treatment.


----------



## brentm77

MomOTwins said:


> Yes, they basically said if it gets to where you feel you are really gasping for air and just can’t breathe at all or if my DH notices I am really disoriented to go to the ER.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, he is such a little angel!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no, I hope you both stay safe.  If it does clear up by you anniversary, hopefully you can rebook at lower rates.



Edit:  There is mixed information on how effective chloroquine actually is for COVID-19.  So, please just talk to your physician if the time comes that you need more help, as she or he will be better than people like me passing on random information.

****

I would be armed with this information if you go to the hospital: https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0883944120303907?via=ihub

Although there have not been double-blind studies that I am aware of, they are underway now, and based on reports, there is reason to believe
chloroquine is a safe and very effective treatment.  If this turns out to be true, the need for mass ventilators will go away.  I am sure your healthcare provider will already know this information, but it never hurts to ask him or her to look at this as an emergency option if they don't know of it.  In the U.S., a healthcare provider is allowed to use medication for unapproved uses, assuming they can get the medicine.

French Researchers had success when they combined the chloroquine with a z-pack: https://drive.google.com/file/d/186Bel9RqfsmEx55FDum4xY_IlWSHnGbj/view


----------



## monkeydawn

brentm77 said:


> I would be armed with this information if you go to the hospital: https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0883944120303907?via=ihub
> 
> Although there have not been double-blind studies that I am aware of, they are underway now, and based on reports, there is reason to believe
> chloroquine is a safe and very effective treatment.  If this turns out to be true, the need for mass ventilators will go away.  I am sure your healthcare provider will already know this information, but it never hurts to ask him or her to look at this as an emergency option if they don't know of it.  In the U.S., a healthcare provider is allowed to use medication for unapproved uses, assuming they can get the medicine.



The "safeness" of chloroquine is debatable.  There are blood values that need to be monitored pretty carefully (liver values mostly), you can have significant bone loss, hearing loss (I have a constant ringing from taking it) as well some other possible issues.  Most people wont have significant issues but it should be noted that monitoring is needed whilst on this drug.  All that said, I would be happy to take it with the onset of respiratory issues right now.  

I also havent seen it reported the dosing or longevity of the drug course for this application.  It may be much higher/ lower than what I was taking and that would of course alter the possible side effects and long term implications.


----------



## brentm77

monkeydawn said:


> The "safeness" of chloroquine is debatable.  There are blood values that need to be monitored pretty carefully (liver values mostly), you can have significant bone loss, hearing loss (I have a constant ringing from taking it) as well some other possible issues.  Most people wont have significant issues but it should be noted that monitoring is needed whilst on this drug.  All that said, I would be happy to take it with the onset of respiratory issues right now.
> 
> I also havent seen it reported the dosing or longevity of the drug course for this application.  It may be much higher/ lower than what I was taking and that would of course alter the possible side effects and long term implications.



Good points.  I should be careful about exaggerating its safeness.  The drug does have side effects in some patients.  My intent was for MonOTwins to raise this with her physician as a possible option if needed.  I am not a physician and don't know much more than what I have read in a few papers on the subject.

Edit:  There is mixed information on how effective chloroquine actually is for COVID-19.


----------



## _auroraborealis_

https://travel.state.gov/content/tr...ert-global-level-4-health-advisory-issue.html
State is pulling most consulate staff home, so if you travel abroad and need help, there is limited local help for the duration.


----------



## monkeydawn

brentm77 said:


> Good points.  I should be careful about exaggerating its safeness.  The drug does have side effects in some patients.  *My intent was for MonOTwins to raise this with her physician as a possible option if needed. * I am not a physician and don't know much more than what I have read in a few papers on the subject.
> 
> Edit:  There is mixed information on how effective chloroquine actually is for COVID-19.



Oh definately something for MomofTwins to ask about if she needs to see a doctor again!  I just wanted to add my experiences of everything that needed monitoring when I was on this drug.  I forgot to add that I needed specialized eye appts every 6 months as well.  I dont know how I originally forgot that as I feel about the eye dr the way most people feel about the dentist.  Remember Rachael from friends needing eye drops?  That was pretty much me every time.


----------



## MomOTwins

monkeydawn said:


> Oh definately something for MomofTwins to ask about if she needs to see a doctor again!  I just wanted to add my experiences of everything that needed monitoring when I was on this drug.  I forgot to add that I needed specialized eye appts every 6 months as well.  I dont know how I originally forgot that as I feel about the eye dr the way most people feel about the dentist.  Remember Rachael from friends needing eye drops?  That was pretty much me every time.


Yikes sounds awful—sorry you went through all that.  Hope I won’t need it but thanks both of you for the info.


----------



## monkeydawn

MomOTwins said:


> Yikes sounds awful—sorry you went through all that.  Hope I won’t need it but thanks both of you for the info.


I want to reiterate, just so that I havent scared anyone off the possibility of taking it, I would absolutely ask about taking/ request this drug at the onset of any respiratory symptoms if I were sick.  I'd just know that there is probably going to be some follow up necessary and that it isnt as innocuous as something like, say, benadryl.  

I hope you are doing well.  You are in my thoughts.


----------



## AquaDame

As wonderful as the intent is, please lets not turn this into a chloroquine discussion. Wishing you a speedy recovery @MomOTwins!


----------



## MomOTwins

AquaDame said:


> As wonderful as the intent is, please lets not turn this into a chloroquine discussion. Wishing you a speedy recovery @MomOTwins!


Thanks!


----------



## monkeydawn

MomOTwins said:


> Thanks!


Just checking in.  Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## wombat_5606

monkeydawn said:


> Just checking in.  Hope you are feeling better.



I've been thinking of her today, too.


----------



## MomOTwins

wombat_5606 said:


> I've been thinking of her today, too.





monkeydawn said:


> Just checking in.  Hope you are feeling better.


Thank you both!  I actually do feel a lot better today. Still very tired, but fever is down (been in low 99 range this morning).  Feels wonderful to finally be on the mend (I hope).  Have definitely been a lot luckier than some.


----------



## FigmentSpark

MomOTwins said:


> Thank you both!  I actually do feel a lot better today. Still very tired, but fever is down (been in low 99 range this morning).  Feels wonderful to finally be on the mend (I hope).  Have definitely been a lot luckier than some.


How is the rest of your family faring?  Have they caught it?  Glad to hear you're on the mend.  We've all been thinking about you.


----------



## MomOTwins

FigmentSpark said:


> How is the rest of your family faring?  Have they caught it?  Glad to hear you're on the mend.  We've all been thinking about you.


Thank you, that's very kind!  All healthy so far, thank goodness (or got it but are asymptomatic, which I've heard is pretty common for kids).  Missouri is switching over to a stay-at-home mandate beginning tomorrow which I think is a good thing--we've obviously all been at home anyway, and it was the kids' spring break this week and school was cancelled for the next two weeks as well, so it'll be more of the same for us. But I do hope the lockdown lessens the spread of this.  I'm glad I didn't have to be hospitalized, but it was definitely not just a "regular" cold either--it is a very unpleasant virus.


----------



## spurscar

What on Earth is taking Disney so long here?  Ain't no one getting on any April cruises for Spring Break and it isn't like any country is going to let them dock anyway.... potentially including the US.


----------



## Deploraboo

Not a cruiser but who in their right mind is gonna be the first to step foot back on a cruise ship after this clears?  Gotta think it takes years to ramp up trust Again.  Maybe DLl is diff than the non themed cruise lines on this?


----------



## katmigordon

Me!!  You better believe if our cruise sails in September - we will be on it!



Deploraboo said:


> Not a cruiser but who in their right mind is gonna be the first to step foot back on a cruise ship after this clears?  Gotta think it takes years to ramp up trust Again.  Maybe DLl is diff than the non themed cruise lines on this?


----------



## DIS_MIKE

spurscar said:


> What on Earth is taking Disney so long here?  Ain't no one getting on any April cruises for Spring Break and it isn't like any country is going to let them dock anyway.... potentially including the US.


They are basically trying to manage extensions/closures incrementally- to prevent the wave of cancellations that will follow. They are still likely swamped from all the cruises that were canceled through 4/12.


----------



## mmmears

MomOTwins said:


> Thank you, that's very kind!  All healthy so far, thank goodness (or got it but are asymptomatic, which I've heard is pretty common for kids).  Missouri is switching over to a stay-at-home mandate beginning tomorrow which I think is a good thing--we've obviously all been at home anyway, and it was the kids' spring break this week and school was cancelled for the next two weeks as well, so it'll be more of the same for us. But I do hope the lockdown lessens the spread of this.  I'm glad I didn't have to be hospitalized, but it was definitely not just a "regular" cold either--it is a very unpleasant virus.



Did you ever get tested?  I am asking because someone in my family has been sick for about a month (not hospitalized and getting better but not well) and he hasn't been able to get a test.  So now we don't know if we have someone who is weak and now more susceptible to catching it or someone who already caught it and might be becoming immune.  Makes it tough to know what to do going forward.


----------



## AquaDame

mmmears said:


> Did you ever get tested?  I am asking because someone in my family has been sick for about a month (not hospitalized and getting better but not well) and he hasn't been able to get a test.  So now we don't know if we have someone who is weak and now more susceptible to catching it or someone who already caught it and might be becoming immune.  Makes it tough to know what to do going forward.



Providence is opening drive through testing in my city - you still need a doctor's note to have it done, but supposedly they are writing them for people with symptoms. Hopefully it is expanded shortly... check in your area to see if anyone around you is doing pilot programs like theirs.

For now, though I know for a fact I was exposed to the virus (someone at my office went to the hospital and was tested/came back positive) and have been sick a few times since Jan I'm still assuming I should do what the city asks and stay indoors. Nothing is going to change for us whether or not we've had it anytime soon.

Count me in with the discouraged group of people who wishes Disney would give out further information about their cruises soon. So far my office is closed until 4/28 as are the schools here in Oregon but I imagine that will be pushed back a few more times...


----------



## mmmears

AquaDame said:


> Count me in with the discouraged group of people who wishes Disney would give out further information about their cruises soon. So far my office is closed until 4/28 as are the schools here in Oregon but I imagine that will be pushed back a few more times...



Yeah, we will have to make a decision on our cruise (and entire trip) soon.  I don't think they really know what they are doing with those future cruises yet, but IMHO it's not looking good for us.


----------



## lklgoodman

Deploraboo said:


> Not a cruiser but who in their right mind is gonna be the first to step foot back on a cruise ship after this clears?  Gotta think it takes years to ramp up trust Again.  Maybe DLl is diff than the non themed cruise lines on this?



The cruiselines didn't create the virus, so no need for them to regain my trust.  I trust them now just as I always have.  Will go our next cruise and look forward to many more in the years ahead.


----------



## monkeydawn

Deploraboo said:


> Not a cruiser but who in their right mind is gonna be the first to step foot back on a cruise ship after this clears?  Gotta think it takes years to ramp up trust Again.  Maybe DLl is diff than the non themed cruise lines on this?



Id do it under the right circumstances.  I hope this doesnt devastate the cruising industry, I love cruising and hope to be able to go again within the next couple of years. How different lines have handled the situation will effect which lines I am willing to sail in the future though.




mmmears said:


> Did you ever get tested?  I am asking because someone in my family has been sick for about a month (not hospitalized and getting better but not well) and he hasn't been able to get a test.  So now we don't know if we have someone who is weak and now more susceptible to catching it or someone who already caught it and might be becoming immune.  Makes it tough to know what to do going forward.



Please dont think that just because someone has caught it, that the person cant catch it again.  That's been shown as false.  And also it is mutating.  At least a couple of different strains have been IDed.


----------



## katmigordon

I'm so confused - I keep getting conflicting information from different supposed experts.  I heard on the news recently that once you had it - you were probably good for at least a year...



monkeydawn said:


> Please dont think that just because someone has caught it, that the person cant catch it again.  That's been shown as false.  And also it is mutating.  At least a couple of different strains have been IDed.


----------



## mmmears

katmigordon said:


> I'm so confused - I keep getting conflicting information from different supposed experts.  I heard on the news recently that once you had it - you were probably good for at least a year...



There has been conflicting info out there, but right now they think (hope) that those who claimed to be reinfected weren't ever really cleared of the virus in the first place.


----------



## monkeydawn

katmigordon said:


> I'm so confused - I keep getting conflicting information from different supposed experts.  I heard on the news recently that once you had it - you were probably good for at least a year...





mmmears said:


> There has been conflicting info out there, but right now they think (hope) that those who claimed to be reinfected weren't ever really cleared of the virus in the first place.



I'd guess it depends on how comfortable you feel about reports from China, that is where I have seen the reinfection reports coming from.  Personally I feel like if there have been reports of reinfection that cant be disproven then we need to weight the possibility of it happening more so than assuming you are immune.  Most countries arent in a place where they can be in research mode with respect to a lot of aspects of this disease so I feel like a conservative line of thought is better.  Ive heard from a doctor in Seattle and there are a couple of things they are seeing that they just dont know what to make of them.  Im not comfortable sharing the doctor's name or the text I received so you can give this the weight of an unsubstantiated rumor but what was said made me think that making assumptions about typical viral expectations might be a very bad idea.  Which is probably why I come off as so much more doomsday than others now.


----------



## RedSox68

lklgoodman said:


> The cruiselines didn't create the virus, so no need for them to regain my trust.  I trust them now just as I always have.  Will go our next cruise and look forward to many more in the years ahead.



Not sure I'd sail Princess again any time soon though   Some of the recent reports about their past reports of virus breakouts onboard BEFORE this started makes me cautious.  The only time we sailed on them was in 2015 on a British Isles cruise.  We loved the ship and food, but were delayed in terminal for over 3 hours because the returning cruise had another (we were told) breakout of NoroVirus.  Otherwise, I can't wait to get on a cruise ship in the future, I miss it so much.


----------



## RedSox68

jcourtney said:


> I feel you! I also work at a university, everything is shut down but all 3000 staff are still expected to come in to work. Makes no sense to me! It's stressing me out. I need a vacation...but it was cancelled! haha.



Updating - Gov. Murphy of NJ announced that ALL libraries, including those of higher ed, are to be closed for the foreseeable future.  I work at a library at the university, so I am home for the time being and requested paid sick leave.  Best wishes to all those waiting for updates, worried about family members and elderly, and stressed about vacations and lost monies.  Take care and stay safe.


----------



## Sakura1017

spurscar said:


> What on Earth is taking Disney so long here?  Ain't no one getting on any April cruises for Spring Break and it isn't like any country is going to let them dock anyway.... potentially including the US.


Thats where I at with them too. They are greedy and holding our money hostage. Each day they are collecting interest. I get that they might not want us to flood their phone lines with cancelations. Yet, every knows a cruise is not possible since we haven't peaked yet.


----------



## jlbf06

Sakura1017 said:


> Thats where I at with them too. They are greedy and holding our money hostage. Each day they are collecting interest. I get that they might not want us to flood their phone lines with cancelations. Yet, every knows a cruise is not possible since we haven't peaked yet.



I would like my refund asap - they have extended many PIF to 30 days yet my sailing is 49 days out and I can't access mine. I accept that I won't be taking the cruise as I'm sure DCL have, so they should do the right thing and get on top of this.


----------



## cvjw

jlbf06 said:


> I would like my refund asap - they have extended many PIF to 30 days yet my sailing is 49 days out and I can't access mine. I accept that I won't be taking the cruise as I'm sure DCL have, so they should do the right thing and get on top of this.



Same with us!  We are not moving the sailing until we know if we will get the 125% credit or just a refund. All of the sailings we can take next year are more expensive, so we need the larger credit. I am ready to make some plans for the future. Wish dcl would just announce something already


----------



## Starwind

katmigordon said:


> I'm so confused - I keep getting conflicting information from different supposed experts.  I heard on the news recently that once you had it - you were probably good for at least a year...



This is from the 17th, an interview with a CDC expert:

https://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/927015#vp_2
_What do we know about immunity? Can patients get reinfected?

Long-term immunity after exposure and infection is virtually unknown, Dr. Butler said. Investigators know those with COVID-19 have an antibody response, but whether that is protective or not, is unclear. In regard to older coronaviruses, such as those that cause colds, patients generally develop an antibody response and may have a period of immunity, but that immunity eventually wanes and reinfection can occur._

For our family, the answers to questions like this, as well as the development of a succesful vaccine, are going to be the determining factors for when we return to cruising. We WANT to cruise again. We have a DCL Alaska cruise booked for May 2021 [booked opening day earlier this year]. But even if DCL is back to sailing by then, if there isn't a vaccine and/or definite immunity (and by then we've had it) then we won't be sailing then.

Finally, FYI for those interested in what other cruise lines are upto, this is Princess Cruises's current temporary cancellation policy: https://www.princess.com/news/notices_and_advisories/notices/temporary-cancellation-policy.html


----------



## AquaDame

I know its very hard, but please lets not derail this thread into debating whether or not you can be reinfected with the virus. If you wish to debate this, we'll happy host a thread on that over in the Community Board.


----------



## Karin1984

Not sure if already mentioned here:

Today at 3PM (Amsterdam time, so that's 9AM New York time) I've received an e-mail from DCL for the cruises April - August on all 4 ships get a delayed PIF-date. I am booked on the Fantasy sailing on 31AUG20. 

Content of the e-mail. 


> We know you may have questions and concerns about the new coronavirus (COVID-19). You should know that we are taking precautionary steps to protect our Guests and Crew Members, such as enhanced screening and elevated cleaning protocols. We are also committed to keeping you informed and updated, and are happy to address any questions you have in advance of your cruise and once you're onboard.
> 
> As you may be aware, _Disney Cruise Line_ extended the suspension of new departures through April 12, 2020, in an abundance of caution and in the best interest of our Guests, Cast and Crew. We are currently evaluating various options for sailings beyond April 12 and have not made changes to any itineraries at this time. Once a decision is made, we will reach out to Guests booked on these sailings.
> 
> To help relieve some uncertainty, we are automatically extending final payment for an additional 30 days for the following sailings:
> 
> 
> _Disney Dream_
> Sailings embarking June 21 - August 30
> 
> _Disney Fantasy_
> Sailings embarking July 25 - August 31
> 
> _Disney Wonder_
> Sailings embarking July 20 - August 31
> 
> _Disney Magic_
> Sailings embarking August 5 - August 30
> 
> Guests who booked their reservation through a travel agent should contact them directly with any questions. Those who booked directly with _Disney Cruise Line_ may call us at 1-866-325-6685 or 407-566-7797. Updates will also be posted online as new information becomes available.
> 
> Thank you for your patience and understanding as we navigate through these unprecedented times and please note that call volumes may be higher than normal. We look forward to welcoming you aboard and providing you with a magical cruise experience.


----------



## lanejudy

@Karin1984   Thanks, that appears to match what was posted on the DCL Blog last week.  Oddly, it still hasn't been posted to DCL's website.


----------



## jlbf06

Karin1984 said:


> Not sure if already mentioned here:
> 
> Today at 3PM (Amsterdam time, so that's 9AM New York time) I've received an e-mail from DCL for the cruises April - August on all 4 ships get a delayed PIF-date. I am booked on the Fantasy sailing on 31AUG20.
> 
> Content of the e-mail.


Thanks for this info - still no info on the European sailings - we’ve PIF for ours and I’m peeved that DCL are holding onto that money.


----------



## harriet2

lanejudy said:


> @Karin1984   Thanks, that appears to match what was posted on the DCL Blog last week.  Oddly, it still hasn't been posted to DCL's website.


Not on the public part, but the PIF change was visible before the e-mail was send in the reservation information


----------



## travelmomof3

I'm also waiting on information regarding our Alaska June cruise.


----------



## Chemist

Waiting on our June Alaska cruise, also.

Chances of it going are pretty much ZERO as Canada is closed.

Not sure why Disney hasn't announced anything yet.


----------



## PirateFrank

Im 100% in agreement with the folks that are angry that DCL has dragged their feet. Namely because it impacts our ability to mitigate our own risk (to port excursions, hotels and airlines) that the COVID-19 crisis brings.

That being said, I strongly suspect DCL is waiting - because they want to have alternative itineraries announced for both the Magic and the Wonder when they cancel the alaskan (impacted by the Canada ban) and mediterranean cruises.  Researching and setting up these alternate cruise itineraries will take some time....

Its frustrating.  Like I said above, I feel I need to mitigate my own risk, while DCL drags its feet....but I don't see DCL making the announcement until they have the alternatives in place.


----------



## momoftwins

I get that DCL is trying to mitigate its loses. However, what is the chance that even if they could have alternative itineraries, why would anyone would want to take the chance that they could either be denied entry at the new port, or even be allowed back into the US without an on-board quarantine. At this point I just want to cancel my Jun 1 Alaska cruise.


----------



## ladyofthetramp

Agree with all above-we are not going to Italy/Greece.  Italy may or may not be ready by June.  Greece probably not.  We have our own issues here in the states that will prevent us from going there.  I am ready for my refund.  But until Disney figures out where the Magic, and the Wonder for that matter, will be sailing by mid-summer, we will not have an opportunity for refund.  Only the cancel offer.


----------



## _auroraborealis_

Hawaii on April 29 and May 8 looks to be a complete non-starter as of now. Between Vancouver being shut, now this...

Starting March 26, 2020, and in effect until May 20, 2020, any arrival in Hawaii, other than certain emergency and critical infrastructure personnel, must undergo a mandatory, 14-day self-quarantine upon arrival to the state.


----------



## monkeydawn

PirateFrank said:


> That being said, I strongly suspect DCL is waiting - because they want to have alternative itineraries announced for both the Magic and the Wonder when they cancel the alaskan (impacted by the Canada ban) and mediterranean cruises.  Researching and setting up these alternate cruise itineraries will take some time....



I think this is probably why no confirmation of canceled cruises yet.  But I also think that trying to predict where it will be ok to cruise in this new "whack a mole" world is near impossible.


----------



## fsjking

I think it's likely they will just announce cancellations a week or two at a time for multiple reasons. 

1. The aforementioned port closures limiting their ability to know where they can re-route to.
2. Every round of cancellations will bring another wave of people blowing up their phone and email wanting to cancel or reschedule. Fro ma practical standpoint, you don't want people who have a cruise in a week or two not being able to get through because people cruising in May and June have tied up the CSR's.
3. Every round of cancellations also is another round of refunds that they have to come up with the money for.
4. If they cancel till June, then this thing falls on it's face and restrictions start getting eased In late April/Early May, they can't just come out and say the cruise is back on. I agree that's unlikely at this point, but a few weeks ago the complete shutdown of the cruise industry would have seemed impossible. 

I know it sucks for people wanting to cancel or move their cruise, but I don't see them blanket announcing a long layoff.


----------



## bbel

Unless I've missed it, DCL seem to be the only major line that hasn't started debarking their crew. 
I don't know what that means though. 
If they're planning on sailing again soon so dont want to have to deal with crew and flights and countries in lockdown? 
If they just want to keep their crew safe (which from my experience working for them would definitely be a PR thing rather than genuinely caring about their crew)? 
Or, other cruise lines are just more realistic?


----------



## spacecanada

Travel advisories, closed borders, and lack of flights make it impossible for many crew to actually get home right now. Some crew from other ships are being debarked but then stranded in the airports.  Those could be contributing factors. I don’t know for sure.


----------



## jlas00

Royal Caribbean just extended their cancellations another 30 days.


----------



## plethera1

This is going to be a nightmare for them to get the crew back too assuming they get them home in the first place.  First, you have to be able to get flights to somewhere that allows them (US does not from Europe, etc).  Then you have to quarantine all of them for a couple weeks to be sure they are spreading the disease.

This is why I felt my cruise on March 14th that got cancelled would have been safer than near future cruises.  Annoying.


----------



## jlas00

With FL indefinitely requiring airline travelers from the tristate area to quarantine for 14 days, I’d imagine it’s not economical either.


----------



## DIS_MIKE

jlas00 said:


> Royal Caribbean just extended their cancellations another 30 days.





jlas00 said:


> Royal Caribbean just extended their cancellations another 30 days.


Another 30 days on top of their previous round of cancellations puts them at 5/11. I assume DCL will make their announcement soon as well. That means my cruise won’t be happening but I’ve prepared myself...all of that planning down the drain.   I really don't know when I'll cruise again but I would prefer to wait until there is a vaccine available. The cruise credit will be tempting but I think I'll just take the refund at this point.

Here is the press release from Royal:
_*At Royal Caribbean International, the safety and well-being of our guests and crew are always our top priorities. On March 13th, we made the decision to voluntarily suspend our sailings departing from US ports, and later on March 14th we decided to also suspend operations for the remainder of our sailings worldwide. Today, March 24th, we have decided to extend our voluntary suspension until May 11th, 2020. Our goal is to resume operations for most of our ships on May 12th, 2020. Because of announced port closures, there are other itineraries we will be suspending.*_
*
• Ships sailing out of Singapore, and ships sailing through Canada have all been impacted differently due to port closures.
◦ Canadian ports will remain closed until July 1st, 2020.
◦ The Port of Singapore will remain closed through May 2020.
As a result of this change, we’re providing you with a 125% Future Cruise Credit to come back and sail with us by December 31st, 2021*


----------



## hogie1

I read online as of yesterday March 23, USVI is closing up in-bound travel travel, and the Bahamas are closing inbound international flights. If most of the Caribbean islands are buttoning up, I would imagine this is going to severely impact all cruises, not just DCL. We are just waiting for our cruise to be cancelled but hope its sooner rather than last minute. Ours is scheduled to depart 4/18, unless there’s a miracle my bet it isn’t happening.


----------



## harriet2

bbel said:


> Unless I've missed it, DCL seem to be the only major line that hasn't started debarking their crew.
> I don't know what that means though.
> If they're planning on sailing again soon so dont want to have to deal with crew and flights and countries in lockdown?
> If they just want to keep their crew safe (which from my experience working for them would definitely be a PR thing rather than genuinely caring about their crew)?
> Or, other cruise lines are just more realistic?


I read they debarked around 400 people from the Magic yesterday. Not sure if it's true and what it means


----------



## DIS_MIKE

harriet2 said:


> I read they debarked around 400 people from the Magic yesterday. Not sure if it's true and what it means


Is the Magic still In San Diego?


----------



## harriet2

DIS_MIKE said:


> Is the Magic still In San Diego?


No, that's the Wonder


----------



## DIS_MIKE

harriet2 said:


> No, that's the Wonder


Oops...That’s what I meant. No coffee this morning.


----------



## _auroraborealis_

RCCL just extended their shutdown and shut down all Alaska cruises from Vancouver and Seattle until after July 1. 125% FCC, plus 125% credit for prepaid stuff. (DCL does not prepay shore excursions.)


----------



## Naeher

harriet2 said:


> I read they debarked around 400 people from the Magic yesterday. Not sure if it's true and what it means


Can confirm a lot of crew on the Magic had their contracts terminated early this week.


----------



## MomOTwins

Naeher said:


> Can confirm a lot of crew on the Magic had their contracts terminated early this week.


Oh no, that is so sad


----------



## tidefan

MomOTwins said:


> Oh no, that is so sad


How are you feeling today???


----------



## MomOTwins

tidefan said:


> How are you feeling today???


MUCH better, thanks!  I still am tired and get a bit winded any time I get up and walk but I feel very lucky to be getting better and not worse.


----------



## mmouse37

I heard that they sent the new main stage cast that was training in Toronto home as well.

MJ


----------



## _auroraborealis_

Port of Seattle is closing indefinitely.


----------



## slg

Yes my friend’s daughter’s contract was cancelled with no date to bring her back. She was going on the Wonder.


----------



## BadPinkTink

Naeher said:


> Can confirm a lot of crew on the Magic had their contracts terminated early this week.



Thats to be expected. They were probably all the ones whose contract was ending before the scheduled Transatlantic on May 11. There is a whole load who have a contract starting on May 11 for The Magic summer season in Europe.


----------



## Naeher

BadPinkTink said:


> They were probably all the ones whose contract was ending before the scheduled Transatlantic on May 11.


No. Some of the terminated crew were going to be sailing to Europe.


----------



## _auroraborealis_

And a lot of crew who might be coming in... Where are they now? Because you may not be able to get them in, and they will require a 14 day quarantine if they pass through airports.


----------



## Garyjames220

BadPinkTink said:


> Thats to be expected. They were probably all the ones whose contract was ending before the scheduled Transatlantic on May 11. There is a whole load who have a contract starting on May 11 for The Magic summer season in Europe.



do we not still expect the magic to be in Europe at some point over the summer


----------



## _auroraborealis_

Garyjames220 said:


> do we not still expect the magic to be in Europe at some point over the summer


You might. I don't. Not sure about "we."


----------



## harriet2

Garyjames220 said:


> do we not still expect the magic to be in Europe at some point over the summer





_auroraborealis_ said:


> You might. I don't. Not sure about "we."


I don't either. I think Europe will be fine for the second half of the season, but we won't allow US citizens to enter because it's going to blow up there. I don't think Disney will be able to fill the ship without Americans


----------



## Geomom

Garyjames220 said:


> do we not still expect the magic to be in Europe at some point over the summer


Nobody knows.  If it does go over, I wouldn't expect it before mid-late July.  That's 4 mths away, who knows what the world will be like then!  I'm trying to be optimistic with the hope that there will be a treatment that works by then...mainly due to the number of scientists actually working on the issue around the world.  As an example, Boston University has a level 4 biolab and just got their hands on the live virus, so they're starting to look for treatments that might work--this is happening in multiple locations. 

(While we don't have a European cruise this summer, we do have a Disney World and Disney Dream cruise in late July/early August that I'm hoping will happen!  My mid-April vacation at Disney World, I've accepted will be cancelled...but I just can't pull the plug on it yet...booked with DVC pts and it'll be better for us if Disney actually acknowledges they're shut down then.)


----------



## randumb0




----------



## DIS_MIKE

If Carnival also extends to 5/12 then we can expect the same time frame from DCL. As for the announcement...who knows when they’ll let us know. It has to be coming soon though!


----------



## randumb0

All cruise lines will be forced to extend it. Countries are denying entry. Essentially you'd be going on a cruise to nowhere


----------



## EllieBride

Garyjames220 said:


> do we not still expect the magic to be in Europe at some point over the summer



We were booked on the 8/5 Northern Europe cruise, but cancelled it for health concerns and financial reasons.

However, I am seriously beginning to doubt the feasibility of the trip taking place in the original way that we envisioned it.  Even if the cruise actually sails, what will the ports be like?  Will some of them be under quarantine at that time?  That's an expensive "trip of a lifetime" kind of trip (for us) to be taking to not get the full experience.


----------



## Naeher

Scott at The DCL Blog expecting the next cancellation announcement _not_ to include the Europe dates, which sounds crazy.


----------



## Garyjames220

Naeher said:


> Scott at The DCL Blog expecting the next cancellation announcement _not_ to include the Europe dates, which sounds crazy.


Any idea to when we should hear something about 12th April onwards


----------



## Naeher

Garyjames220 said:


> Any idea to when we should hear something about 12th April onwards


Hopefully soon.


----------



## ladyofthetramp

Naeher said:


> Scott at The DCL Blog expecting the next cancellation announcement _not_ to include the Europe dates, which sounds crazy.



It does sound crazy.  And I am ready for a refund.  But it seems Disney is taking this in small pieces.  So its either take the credit or you are along for the ride


----------



## _auroraborealis_

Gotta float the currency as long as they can.


----------



## brentm77

_auroraborealis_ said:


> Gotta float the currency as long as they can.



Exactly.  It may help them get through this rough water.


----------



## tidefan

brentm77 said:


> Exactly.  It may help them get through this rough water.


I actually think that DCL is probably rethinking it's whole deployment strategy.  If they create new itineraries, then those need to be ready to go to offer a "switch".

That being said, at least for the Med cruises, most people were going because it was going to the Greek Isles, so I am guessing that most of those folks would either move to 2021 if they can or refund...


----------



## bunnm09

tidefan said:


> I actually think that DCL is probably rethinking it's whole deployment strategy.  If they create new itineraries, then those need to be ready to go to offer a "switch".
> 
> That being said, at least for the Med cruises, most people were going because it was going to the Greek Isles, so I am guessing that most of those folks would either move to 2021 if they can or refund...



I find it hard to imagine totally new itineraries. We are on a 4 night on the Magic on 4/30 because of the stop in Key West vs the similar 4 nights on the dream that are just nassau. That's what we will probably switch to if later May if they are sailing then but I'd love for them to keep the Magic in Miami and continue those Key West cruises another month if they aren't taking the ship to Europe in May. But it's got to be too late for that kind of thing, the ship would sail nearly empty


----------



## jlbf06

brentm77 said:


> Exactly.  It may help them get through this rough water.


I see that they might be in rough water, but so are many of their customers for whom a refund could provide ease and comfort.


----------



## DIS_MIKE

Garyjames220 said:


> Any idea to when we should hear something about 12th April onwards


I expect them to make the announcement early next week.


----------



## StarSeven7

https://disneycruiselineblog.com/20...T51oNHUPQ1CTxHtHtV1ywRKbHDz77qj89agBc3YERS0Ls


----------



## Lola Granola

Disney just sent out some modifications to their cancellation policy but nothing about Alaska at all.


----------



## brentm77

jlbf06 said:


> I see that they might be in rough water, but so are many of their customers for whom a refund could provide ease and comfort.



I see my very bad pun didn't work. It was in response to another pun (intentional or not) that disney was "floating"the money.  But, obviously, if I have to explain it, then it was a real loser.  

I agree.  If they know they aint sailing, the money should be going back to customers.  We don't have billions of dollars and government bailouts.  Companies the size of Disney should have had high amounts of cash reserve on hand for the unthinkable.  But investors don't like it, and companies know bailouts will be on the way in market meltdowns, so they have no incentive to keep high cash reserves.


----------



## jlbf06

brentm77 said:


> I see my very bad pun didn't work. It was in response to another pun (intentional or not) that disney was "floating"the money.  But, obviously, if I have to explain it, then it was a real loser.
> 
> I agree.  If they know they aint sailing, the money should be going back to customers.  We don't have billions of dollars and government bailouts.  Companies the size of Disney should have had high amounts of cash reserve on hand for the unthinkable.  But investors don't like it, and companies know bailouts will be on the way in market meltdowns, so they have no incentive to keep high cash reserves.


Sorry my sense of humour is off -and  it’s only day 8 of isolation


----------



## DIS_MIKE

jlbf06 said:


> Sorry my sense of humour is off -and  it’s only day 8 of isolation


 This is day 11!


----------



## AquaDame

jlbf06 said:


> Sorry my sense of humour is off -and  it’s only day 8 of isolation





DIS_MIKE said:


> This is day 11!



Look at you lucky ducks! I'm on day 14!  Things are actually barely even slowing down over here though.. I'm in IT and every day policies for work are changing gears. We still dont have every worker squared away for the long haul of WFH...! At least the long silence from Disney means I can focus on that...?


----------



## mmouse37

I am glad DCL is refunding those cancellation fees to people affected on those cruises.

I also LOVE this recording of the DCL phone lines recorded message.  Sorry if it was already posted.

https://disneycruiselineblog.com/20...orking-from-home-call-center-welcome-message/
MJ


----------



## GoofyCoaster

DCL, you have stretched my patience and goodwill to the max. There is NO WAY any ships are sailing in the next month and certainly not to Canada or Hawaii. Announce the cancellations already! You’ve had my full cruise fare for months now.  I’m exhausted and ready for my refund.


----------



## randumb0

With the US having the most cases no country will want a cruise ship full of Americans


----------



## randumb0

My cruise is on 5/2 and looks like my luggage tags will be arriving today


----------



## DIS_MIKE

randumb0 said:


> My cruise is on 5/2 and looks like my luggage tags will be arriving today


My cruise is on 5/4 and I have not received anything in the mail yet regarding the cruise.


----------



## DynamicDisneyDuo

AquaDame said:


> I'm in IT and every day policies for work are changing gears. We still dont have every worker squared away for the long haul of WFH...!


Off-topic but me too.  Sooooo many home printer installs and walking people through how to log in remotely from their 15 year old Macs.


----------



## jlas00

Carnival just pushed their announcement about future cruises to Monday.


----------



## DIS_MIKE

jlas00 said:


> Carnival just pushed their announcement about future cruises to Monday.


The cruise lines just love to drag this thing out.


----------



## AquaDame

DynamicDisneyDuo said:


> Off-topic but me too.  Sooooo many home printer installs and walking people through how to log in remotely from their 15 year old Macs.



Oh man, that would make things so much harder! Most of our users have work issued mac notebooks (newer than 4 years old) and even the ones at the tail end of that are finding issues like not being able to use the virtual backgrounds in zoom (oh, the things that end up being super important....). We also were ahead of the curve and had purchased machines for those who were on desktops just in time; only one or two people ended up with beat up loaners. We do still have a few who want to know how to speed up their home networks though. ...Spend more money?  It's very hard when both parents need to be on video meetings and the kids also trying to facetime with their piano teacher on the old family iPad. One of the first things we did was call Comcast and up our speed and that is just for my husband and I. His company doesn't even do video, just call ins and I still had mine blip out a couple times.

I want to hold on to hope that Monday is the very last day Carnival can push it off. SURELY they all want to put out some kind of notice before 4/1. We're within two weeks; surely your ducks are in a row for awhile longer by now!! My guess is they were waiting to see what they got from the stimulus package and are now having to accept the numbers.


----------



## Ralph&Pam

randumb0 said:


> My cruise is on 5/2 and looks like my luggage tags will be arriving today





DIS_MIKE said:


> My cruise is on 5/4 and I have not received anything in the mail yet regarding the cruise.


Ours is the 4/29 cruise to Hawaii. Luggage tags arrived yesterday.


----------



## ajo

We are on the 4/24 Wonder repo to Vancouver and already received our luggage tags.


----------



## fsjking

DIS_MIKE said:


> The cruise lines just love to drag this thing out.



Let's see everyone in your family lose their job the same day with no known return date and no ability to get another job. The Unemployment office says you probably aren't eligible and won't be able to give you an answer for a few months. Then have every bank you have a loan with, your insurance companies, your electric company, your cable company, your cell phone company, and your credit card companies all start calling daily asking for the money you owe them and wanting to know when you are going to pay. How quick are you going to be to answer the phone and give them answers? This industry just got completely gutted. It's not as simple as just telling people what they are going to do.


----------



## jlbf06

fsjking said:


> Let's see everyone in your family lose their job the same day with no known return date and no ability to get another job. The Unemployment office says you probably aren't eligible and won't be able to give you an answer for a few months. Then have every bank you have a loan with, your insurance companies, your electric company, your cable company, your cell phone company, and your credit card companies all start calling daily asking for the money you owe them and wanting to know when you are going to pay. How quick are you going to be to answer the phone and give them answers? This industry just got completely gutted. It's not as simple as just telling people what they are going to do.


On the flip side, if you’ve been making GREAT money for the last few years, maybe you should have put some money aside for a rainy day.

Also if you happen to have someone else’s money and they’re in the same fix, (and I do know people who have had every adult in the household affected) it isn’t yours to keep.


----------



## fsjking

jlbf06 said:


> On the flip side, if you’ve been making GREAT money for the last few years, maybe you should have put some money aside for a rainy day.




Hindsight is always 20/20. 



jlbf06 said:


> Also if you happen to have someone else’s money and they’re in the same fix, (and I do know people who have had every adult in the household affected) it isn’t yours to keep.



Well you used the banks money to buy that house and all that Toilet Paper. Banks are affected now too. Get on it and pay them.

This is a bad deal for everyone. They will eventually make this right as they can. A lot of people pitching a fit are talking about wanting to know when they can rebook their 125% credit, not they need that money to pay bills.


----------



## jlbf06

fsjking said:


> Hindsight is always 20/20.
> 
> 
> 
> Well you used the banks money to buy that house and all that Toilet Paper. Banks are affected now too. Get on it and pay them.
> 
> This is a bad deal for everyone. They will eventually make this right as they can. A lot of people pitching a fit are talking about wanting to know when they can rebook their 125% credit, not they need that money to pay bills.



I saved up to pay for my cruise - after paying my bills. 

You’ve made some sweeping assumptions about my finances and toilet roll situation - what that has to do with the fact that Disney should repay me for a service they cannot provide, I really don’t know 

I don’t want to profit by 25%, I just want the money back. Same as Disney take my money when I enter a park or order a meal. It’s just a business transaction nothing more. At the end of the day it’s my money and they should not be using it to prop up their business.


----------



## fsjking

jlbf06 said:


> I saved up to pay for my cruise - after paying my bills.
> 
> You’ve made some sweeping assumptions about my finances and toilet roll situation - what that has to do with the fact that Disney should repay me for a service they cannot provide, I really don’t know
> 
> I don’t want to profit by 25%, I just want the money back. Same as Disney take my money when I enter a park or order a meal. It’s just a business transaction nothing more. At the end of the day it’s my money and they should not be using it to prop up their business.



I've made no assumptions about your finances. "You" is used in a general sense. You, meaning you this time, jumped in to a conversation where someone was commenting on Disney taking their time. I tried to put it in terms that the average person can understand what they are going through. Apparently you are in an  extraordinary position and don't relate to that. If you really think that they are sitting there waiting to make announcements so they can collect interest on it, or for some nefarious reason, you really are oblivious to what's going on right now. Their entire industry just collapsed. You don't make snap judgements in that situation. You'll get your money back. Apparently you were smart and saved money back for a rainy day, so you'll be ok. Because who books a Disney cruise if they are in bad financial shape right?


----------



## jlbf06

fsjking said:


> I've made no assumptions about your finances. "You" is used in a general sense. You, meaning you this time, jumped in to a conversation where someone was commenting on Disney taking their time. I tried to put it in terms that the average person can understand what they are going through. Apparently you are in an  extraordinary position and don't relate to that. If you really think that they are sitting there waiting to make announcements so they can collect interest on it, or for some nefarious reason, you really are oblivious to what's going on right now. Their entire industry just collapsed. You don't make snap judgements in that situation. You'll get your money back. Apparently you were smart and saved money back for a rainy day, so you'll be ok. Because who books a Disney cruise if they are in bad financial shape right?


Unpleasant and completely uncalled for right now. This thread is over 100 pages long and I thought open to all. Be kind.


----------



## fsjking

jlbf06 said:


> Unpleasant and completely uncalled for right now. This thread is over 100 pages long and I thought open to all. Be kind.



Bashing a company for not refunding your money right away under the circumstances they are dealing with is completely uncalled for right now. Maybe you should take your own advice.


----------



## ofcabbagesandkings

I think that DCL's slow response is understandable, but it's also understandable if it makes people uneasy. I had a tour operator declare bankruptcy once, taking my entire deposit down with it, and it was several thousand dollars that I never saw again for a trip to Alaska we never ended up taking. I'm not going to pretend the same thing couldn't happen to Disney. No company is immune in the current circumstances, and most insurance companies won't refund you for the default of a cruise line or tour provider unless you buy the insurance within a certain timeframe of your first deposit. Even though our cruise isn't until October, I'm starting to feel the itch to cancel now and get my money back while I still can. It might not be possible in August or September.


----------



## Numtini

DynamicDisneyDuo said:


> Off-topic but me too.  Sooooo many home printer installs and walking people through how to log in remotely from their 15 year old Macs.



Scroll down. The windows client is just a little ways down. No! Not the trial. We have a subscription. For the love of God. I sent you screenshot, just scroll down and install it.


----------



## aladdin94

Unconfirmed, BUT apparently DCL is working on contingency plans for the Wonder and Magic for this summer. Wonder would remain in San Diego doing Mexican ports, Magic would stay in Miami doing Bahamian/West Caribbean/Mayan Riviera ports. Fantasy and Dream would resume their scheduled sailings.


----------



## jedijill

aladdin94 said:


> Unconfirmed, BUT apparently DCL is working on contingency plans for the Wonder and Magic for this summer. Wonder would remain in San Diego doing Mexican ports, Magic would stay in Miami doing Bahamian/West Caribbean/Mayan Riviera ports. Fantasy and Dream would resume their scheduled sailings.


The Magic is sending CMs back home right now...wonder how they are going to get their crew back if they do revised itineraries.

Jill in CO


----------



## ramwitz

ofcabbagesandkings said:


> I think that DCL's slow response is understandable, but it's also understandable if it makes people uneasy. I had a tour operator declare bankruptcy once, taking my entire deposit down with it, and it was several thousand dollars that I never saw again for a trip to Alaska we never ended up taking. I'm not going to pretend the same thing couldn't happen to Disney. No company is immune in the current circumstances, and most insurance companies won't refund you for the default of a cruise line or tour provider unless you buy the insurance within a certain timeframe of your first deposit. Even though our cruise isn't until October, I'm starting to feel the itch to cancel now and get my money back while I still can. It might not be possible in August or September.



Did you pay with a credit card? Did you try to dispute it with them if so? Curious because I am in a similar situation now.

I think a lot of people, including myself, are wary with DCL because of their lack of communication and honesty. For example, even with the Vancouver and Seattle ports shut down, they are still claiming there has been no changes to the Alaska and Hawaii itineraries. It makes them come across as dishonest which makes people nervous when DCL is holding thousands and thousands of their hard earned money. I understand they have a lot going on but would personally feel better if they were more forthright and could give us some timeframes. Considering they are a billion dollar industry, I feel more for the cruisers that now find themselves in dire financial straits and would just like their money back considering DCL cannot possibly deliver on the cruises they paid for.


----------



## aladdin94

jedijill said:


> The Magic is sending CMs back home right now...wonder how they are going to get their crew back if they do revised itineraries.
> 
> Jill in CO



good question-these scenarios are assuming an extended idling of ships, very likely until end of May. Could get crew back/ships ready to sail in 2-3 weeks and salvage some of the summer sailings


----------



## Disney_Fan_01

aladdin94 said:


> Unconfirmed, BUT apparently DCL is working on contingency plans for the Wonder and Magic for this summer. Wonder would remain in San Diego doing Mexican ports, Magic would stay in Miami doing Bahamian/West Caribbean/Mayan Riviera ports. Fantasy and Dream would resume their scheduled sailings.


If true, I am not sure if too many people who booked Alaska cruise on the Wonder or Med cruise on the Magic would be ok with that as it is a completely different sailing than what they signed up for. I hope DCL gives them the option to cancel and provide a refund.


----------



## ramwitz

Disney_Fan_01 said:


> If true, I am not sure if too many people who booked Alaska cruise on the Wonder or Med cruise on the Magic would be ok with that as it is a completely different sailing than what they signed up for. I hope DCL gives them the option to cancel and provide a refund.



This exactly. I’ve done Mexico. I have zero interest in ever going back. I saved a long time for specifically Alaska. Am not willing to put that money towards another Mexican cruise. I would want my money back.


----------



## CM Dad

Numtini said:


> Scroll down. The windows client is just a little ways down. No! Not the trial. We have a subscription. For the love of God. I sent you screenshot, just scroll down and install it.


Except when I am working from home, I need to login with a company VPN, and can't access anything, including my wifi connected printer, on my local network.  I suppose I could find a USB cable. and work near the printer so I could physically connect to it.


----------



## mmouse37

Disneyland and WDW openings are pushed back until further notice.

https://www.micechat.com/255266-breaking-news-disneyland-closure-extended/
MJ


----------



## katmigordon

If Disney does declare bankruptcy but still keeps operating cruises, will I still be able to hold on to my credit?   I don't want my money back - I want to go on a cruise as soon as it is feasible.  I am lucky in that I can actually go pretty much anytime DCL says let's sail.


----------



## bunnm09

aladdin94 said:


> Unconfirmed, BUT apparently DCL is working on contingency plans for the Wonder and Magic for this summer. Wonder would remain in San Diego doing Mexican ports, Magic would stay in Miami doing Bahamian/West Caribbean/Mayan Riviera ports. Fantasy and Dream would resume their scheduled sailings.



source??


----------



## FigmentSpark

katmigordon said:


> If Disney does declare bankruptcy but still keeps operating cruises, will I still be able to hold on to my credit?   I don't want my money back - I want to go on a cruise as soon as it is feasible.  I am lucky in that I can actually go pretty much anytime DCL says let's sail.


That would be up to Disney on whether they honor it.  If they restructure into another company, then they would do so to get rid of their debt, which, I assume, would include all the credits, but who knows?


----------



## susan4

Family of 8 booked on Magic April 16.   No way are we going and would like refund. At least 2 of us (70+) will not cruise until vaccine is available, so 15 month rebooking is no-go for us.  Feel like Disney is playing chicken with us.  Can’t believe Disney is even hoping to sail in April.  No luggage tags received.


----------



## bunnm09

susan4 said:


> Family of 8 booked on Magic April 16.   No way are we going and would like refund. At least 2 of us (70+) will not cruise until vaccine is available, so 15 month rebooking is no-go for us.  Feel like Disney is playing chicken with us.  Can’t believe Disney is even hoping to sail in April.  No luggage tags received.



I wouldn’t worry too much. They’ll cancel that one for sure and you’ll get a refund. We are on the magic 4/30 and for our luggage tags this week but are assuming that cruise won’t happen


----------



## randumb0

katmigordon said:


> If Disney does declare bankruptcy but still keeps operating cruises, will I still be able to hold on to my credit?   I don't want my money back - I want to go on a cruise as soon as it is feasible.  I am lucky in that I can actually go pretty much anytime DCL says let's sail.



They won't declare bankruptcy


----------



## slg

I wouldn’t bet on it...


----------



## Snowwhyt

jedijill said:


> The Magic is sending CMs back home right now...wonder how they are going to get their crew back if they do revised itineraries.
> 
> Jill in CO


I thought they might be sending home those with a contract that ended prior to the current restart date with pay. Not much point in feeding and caring for them if they have enough workers to clean up-to this point. 
So are you saying they are sailing with just the members required to move the ship? I kinda thought that would be bigger national news. Maybe a lot of the contracts were expiring anyway? Maybe it’s an early start on vacation time so they can come back sooner when it’s all over?


----------



## phinz

jedijill said:


> The Magic is sending CMs back home right now...wonder how they are going to get their crew back if they do revised itineraries.
> 
> Jill in CO



A lot of lines are sending crew home. RCCL has started doing it. A friend of mine on MSC Seaside was sent home two days ago. They've all gone to skeleton crews. I too wonder how they'll be getting a full crew back if some countries haven't lifted restrictions or still have issues.


----------



## bunnm09

phinz said:


> A lot of lines are sending crew home. RCCL has started doing it. A friend of mine on MSC Seaside was sent home two days ago. They've all gone to skeleton crews. I too wonder how they'll be getting a full crew back if some countries haven't lifted restrictions or still have issues.



I mean, if restrictions are still that tight it’s not likely they’ll be sailing anyway


----------



## harriet2

Disney_Fan_01 said:


> If true, I am not sure if too many people who booked Alaska cruise on the Wonder or Med cruise on the Magic would be ok with that as it is a completely different sailing than what they signed up for. I hope DCL gives them the option to cancel and provide a refund.


Yes, that would be a no-go for us too. We specifically booked the European cruise to stay closer to home, we're not flying to the US this summer.


----------



## _auroraborealis_

Snowwhyt said:


> I thought they might be sending home those with a contract that ended prior to the current restart date with pay. Not much point in feeding and caring for them if they have enough workers to clean up-to this point.
> So are you saying they are sailing with just the members required to move the ship? I kinda thought that would be bigger national news. Maybe a lot of the contracts were expiring anyway? Maybe it’s an early start on vacation time so they can come back sooner when it’s all over?


Maybe with travel restrictions they will have issues getting back. This seems more final than not, especially since CV is hitting places like India now.


----------



## vegs1

Prior to covid19, we had been planning a family Disney Cruise for 11 of us.  With the WHO indicating that this virus may go away over the summer but re-emerge in the fall and winter months, we have decided against a cruise for the time being. I don’t want to take any chances of being on a cruise ship and having a second wave of this virus hit and then being stranded. Being at sea has never painted a worse picture than it does now with all of the stranded passengers.


----------



## chinarider

Our cruise is May 9th- we are waiting -if Disney goes , we go.... even if we are on the ship for a week and can't port..... Ocean,Sun,Disney and oh Lord to be out of the house


----------



## AmishGuy91

chinarider said:


> Our cruise is May 9th- we are waiting -if Disney goes , we go.... even if we are on the ship for a week and can't port..... Ocean,Sun,Disney and oh Lord to be out of the house



Not sure you understand what’s been happening on the cruises that have not ported.   Passengers are confined to their stateroom and have limited options to order room service for all meals.


----------



## _auroraborealis_

vegs1 said:


> With the WHO indicating that this virus may go away over the summer



The WHO has indicated no such thing.
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/03/06/its...pear-in-the-summer-like-the-flu-who-says.html


----------



## randumb0

chinarider said:


> Our cruise is May 9th- we are waiting -if Disney goes , we go.... even if we are on the ship for a week and can't port..... Ocean,Sun,Disney and oh Lord to be out of the house



Keep in mind there is a cruise ship stuck at sea with 4 people that are dead and over 100 that are sick because no country will allow them to dock


----------



## canadiandisneylover

I just wanted to share our experience in case others have something similar.
We were originally booked to sail out of Cape Canaveral on Mon. Mar 16/20 on Disney Dream.
On Fri. Mar 6/20, we received an offer to change our cruise date with 100% credit if we rebook the cruise sail date within 12 months.  We did this, re-booking our cruise to Mar 15/21 as we felt this was our only choice at that point.
On Thurs. Mar 12/20, our original cruise was cancelled and Disney was offering a 125% credit or a full refund at that time to those still booked on the cruise.
I called Disney on Tues. Mar 24/20 to inquire if we would be offered a refund for the original cruise.  The representative said that no, we could not receive a refund, but they were waiting for more communication from Disney and that we would receive an email if anything changed.
On Thurs. Mar 26/20, I received an email stating that their records showed that we "were originally booked on a Disney sailing that was scheduled to depart between March 14 and April 12, 2020 and that we moved our sail date......we would now like to offer you an additional cruise credit equal to 25% of your original voyage ......or a full refund of the original voyage" you paid (about 12 K).
I called today and spoke to someone in less than one minute.  She cancelled our reservation and said to expect a refund in 60-90 days.  
We LOVE Disney cruises but since both of us our healthcare professionals, we would be unable to cruise even in March 2021.


----------



## vegs1

_auroraborealis_ said:


> The WHO has indicated no such thing.
> https://www.cnbc.com/2020/03/06/its...pear-in-the-summer-like-the-flu-who-says.html



We watched a live briefing by the WHO where they said that while the virus could “subside” during summer months, their current models suggested it will still be there but not as active and then regain strength in the typical flu season, namely fall and winter. 

My word choice was poor....they said subside, I said go away.  My apologies. 

I just don’t feel that planning a cruise for the fall or winter (for my family anyway) would be prudent. I doubt insurance companies will cover them for a while. Just my opinion.


----------



## brentm77

X


----------



## monkeydawn

katmigordon said:


> If Disney does declare bankruptcy but still keeps operating cruises, will I still be able to hold on to my credit?   I don't want my money back - I want to go on a cruise as soon as it is feasible.  I am lucky in that I can actually go pretty much anytime DCL says let's sail.


I'd think the reverse would be FAR more likely, that Disney would shutter DCL in attempts to save the rest.  DCL is a small portion of their revenue and certainly not something that builds (or even helps build really) new brands/ content/ characters, the real moneymakers.  If this happens I'm guessing--and this is just a guess based on nothing but what I think Disney would do to try to preserve their reputation--is they would issue Disney gift cards or credits to be used to make up for the cruise fare of cruises not sailing.  But I dont really expect that they will stop sailing.


----------



## slg

I am not confident about that...until we get a vaccine or a cure, there isn’t going to be any cruising anywhere...and that might be 2 years until herd immunity.  No port will take a ship, insurance won’t cover illness, people are broke AND seniors will not want to go cruising.  I hope I am wrong, but the cruise industry is dead for a long while.


----------



## katmigordon

So if we can't turn the money we paid into a Cruising credit, I think we may be out of quite a bit of money.  I consolidated all of my payments onto 2 physical cards and now we can only find 1 of them...  I know we were supposed to do it on physical cards so that this wouldn't be an issue if we canceled, but there was no way we would cancel.  But I mean, who could have seen THIS coming?  Heck, if they let us we'll still sail in September.  

Any advice on how not to lose this money if they really are closed for the next 2 years?  And please refrain from telling me I was stupid - I already know this.


----------



## monkeydawn

katmigordon said:


> So if we can't turn the money we paid into a Cruising credit, I think we may be out of quite a bit of money.  I consolidated all of my payments onto 2 physical cards and now we can only find 1 of them...  I know we were supposed to do it on physical cards so that this wouldn't be an issue if we canceled, but there was no way we would cancel.  But I mean, who could have seen THIS coming?  Heck, if they let us we'll still sail in September.
> 
> Any advice on how not to lose this money if they really are closed for the next 2 years?  And please refrain from telling me I was stupid - I already know this.


Ive seen some reference that you can tell DCL you no longer have a card and they will issue a new card.  No personal experience but I wouldnt just assume all is lost.  Try not to worry too much and Im sure someone will be along soon to tell you the proper way to ask on the phone.


----------



## canadiandisneylover

katmigordon said:


> So if we can't turn the money we paid into a Cruising credit, I think we may be out of quite a bit of money.  I consolidated all of my payments onto 2 physical cards and now we can only find 1 of them...  I know we were supposed to do it on physical cards so that this wouldn't be an issue if we canceled, but there was no way we would cancel.  But I mean, who could have seen THIS coming?  Heck, if they let us we'll still sail in September.
> 
> Any advice on how not to lose this money if they really are closed for the next 2 years?  And please refrain from telling me I was stupid - I already know this.


I wouldn’t worry about this. When I asked for the refund, they asked if I wanted the reverse charge on my credit card that I used. They didn’t tell me that I had to use that one. Just ask for it to go on the card you still have.


----------



## Numtini

We are (not) sailing in 20 days. A week ago we decided to book a cruise for next Feb, which would just break even on a a 125%, but this week we're just thinking a refund. We're heading for a Depression and we'd rather have the cash. Disney's foot dragging isn't helping them then.


----------



## Naeher

Anyone want to bet next set of announcements won’t happen until April 10?


----------



## Trera

Numtini said:


> We are (not) sailing in 20 days. A week ago we decided to book a cruise for next Feb, which would just break even on a a 125%, but this week we're just thinking a refund. We're heading for a Depression and we'd rather have the cash. Disney's foot dragging isn't helping them then.


I agree. We may need all the money we can get before this thing is over. We have already given into the fact that a summer vacation will not be in the cards for us. Now DCL just needs to return our money to us that we paid for a service that will never be provided.


----------



## jedijill

Naeher said:


> Anyone want to bet next set of announcements won’t happen until April 10?



why 4/10?


----------



## Naeher

jedijill said:


> why 4/10?


4/10 is the Friday before things are due to commence 4/13 (Monday). Would fit in with the lack of notice given to the last set of passengers.


----------



## To the honeypots

Naeher said:


> 4/10 is the Friday before things are due to commence 4/13 (Monday). Would fit in with the lack of notice given to the last set of passengers.



I think we will get an update this week.  Currently, cruises embarking June 1 have been excluded from all special rebooking/delayed PIF announcements.   These cruises move into the 50%  penalty period within the upcoming week and given there are Alaskan cruises in this group that  clearly aren’t happening, I think they will announce alternatives before the 50% penalty phase happens.


----------



## lanejudy

If it’s any indication, WDW’s “indefinite” closure appears to be focused as April and May.  They aren’t allowing any reservations, tickets or ADRs for that period.

Good luck to all those with impacted plans!


----------



## Lola Granola

To the honeypots said:


> I think we will get an update this week.  Currently, cruises embarking June 1 have been excluded from all special rebooking/delayed PIF announcements.   These cruises move into the 50%  penalty period within the upcoming week and given there are Alaskan cruises in this group that  clearly aren’t happening, I think they will announce alternatives before the 50% penalty phase happens.



June Alaska cruises are literally the outlier here—everyone else has been given options if they are going to areas that might be effected or closed (Europe, etc) but not Alaska for June even though the port we need to leave from is literally closed. It’s complete garbage. I’m the biggest Disney fan you could find but this is unfair. And the idea that they could change it to a Mexican cruise is not that appealing. Is there really a weeks worth of ports to see off of San Diego?


----------



## planecrazy63

Carnival lines (Save Princess) are saying they will make their announcement tomorrow - I would expect Disney to as well. There are a lot of moving pieces here (what do they do with the crew, ships, etc). 

We are also impacted, but this take a lot of coordination that is beyond just Disney - it includes the ports, crew, airlines, hotels so many things. Betting we hear something tomorrow.


----------



## _auroraborealis_

Lola Granola said:


> June Alaska cruises are literally the outlier here—everyone else has been given options if they are going to areas that might be effected or closed (Europe, etc) but not Alaska for June even though the port we need to leave from is literally closed. It’s complete garbage. I’m the biggest Disney fan you could find but this is unfair. And the idea that they could change it to a Mexican cruise is not that appealing. Is there really a weeks worth of ports to see off of San Diego?



There is also the assumption that Port of San Diego would allow home porting.
Spoiler: Probably not.


----------



## 2gr8DisneyKids

Lola Granola said:


> June Alaska cruises are literally the outlier here—everyone else has been given options if they are going to areas that might be effected or closed (Europe, etc) but not Alaska for June even though the port we need to leave from is literally closed. It’s complete garbage. I’m the biggest Disney fan you could find but this is unfair. And the idea that they could change it to a Mexican cruise is not that appealing. Is there really a weeks worth of ports to see off of San Diego?


I agree! We are on the June 8 cruise and this is crap. This cruise is the one where we become castaway club gold... so not our first cruise.
Vancouver port is closed
Seattle port is closed
Alaska is considering closing their ports

In no fairytale land can this cruise take place.
Just call it and keep your customers happy.


----------



## ribflab

susan4 said:


> Family of 8 booked on Magic April 16.   No way are we going and would like refund. At least 2 of us (70+) will not cruise until vaccine is available, so 15 month rebooking is no-go for us.  Feel like Disney is playing chicken with us.  Can’t believe Disney is even hoping to sail in April.  No luggage tags received.


We have a 7 night cruise on the Fantasy departing 4/25 and received our luggage tags on Friday.  We are both seniors and will not be going but like you would prefer a refund instead of credit.  I can't believe they intend to sail 4/25 and am very disappointed they have not made any further announcements.


----------



## jedijill

All of us in the Hawaii cruises are in limbo too..not just Alaska...I would just like my money freed up.

Jill in CO


----------



## VWLforever

Lola Granola said:


> June Alaska cruises are literally the outlier here—everyone else has been given options if they are going to areas that might be effected or closed (Europe, etc) but not Alaska for June even though the port we need to leave from is literally closed. It’s complete garbage. I’m the biggest Disney fan you could find but this is unfair. And the idea that they could change it to a Mexican cruise is not that appealing. Is there really a weeks worth of ports to see off of San Diego?



It won't happen. Not a chance any of the Mexican ports are going to be open to an American cruise ship, considering we now have the most cases of any country on Earth, by far. Right now I'm thinking Mexico kinda ironically wishes that they had helped Trump build his wall...

I'm also on one of these June Alaska cruises, and am resigned to the fact that there is a 0% chance it will sail. Now it is just a matter of waiting for Disney to decide how long they are going to hold onto our money.


----------



## travelmomof3

Lola Granola said:


> June Alaska cruises are literally the outlier here—everyone else has been given options if they are going to areas that might be effected or closed (Europe, etc) but not Alaska for June even though the port we need to leave from is literally closed. It’s complete garbage. I’m the biggest Disney fan you could find but this is unfair. And the idea that they could change it to a Mexican cruise is not that appealing. Is there really a weeks worth of ports to see off of San Diego?


I agree.  DCL needs to communicate with us Alaska cruisers whose trips are definitely impacted.


----------



## katmigordon

I meant gift cards =(


canadiandisneylover said:


> I wouldn’t worry about this. When I asked for the refund, they asked if I wanted the reverse charge on my credit card that I used. They didn’t tell me that I had to use that one. Just ask for it to go on the card you still have.


----------



## To the honeypots

jedijill said:


> All of us in the Hawaii cruises are in limbo too..not just Alaska...I would just like my money freed up.
> 
> Jill in CO


 Correct, but as it stands now the June Alaska cruises don’t even have the option to rebook at this point.  We either have to cancel and lose deposit or move into the 50% penalty phase and hope Disney does the right thing.


----------



## Lola Granola

jedijill said:


> All of us in the Hawaii cruises are in limbo too..not just Alaska...I would just like my money freed up.
> 
> Jill in CO


 

True but they aren’t even letting us move them. My fear is by the time they tell us, we won’t be able to make any alternative plans for the summer, if we can go anywhere at all. I don’t even want my money back at this point, I’d take the ability to move my trip.


----------



## Lola Granola

travelmomof3 said:


> I agree.  DCL needs to communicate with us Alaska cruisers whose trips are definitely impacted.



I have called multiple times. I know the CM’s hands are tied but this is crazy.


----------



## To the honeypots

Lola Granola said:


> June Alaska cruises are literally the outlier here—everyone else has been given options if they are going to areas that might be effected or closed (Europe, etc) but not Alaska for June even though the port we need to leave from is literally closed. It’s complete garbage. I’m the biggest Disney fan you could find but this is unfair. And the idea that they could change it to a Mexican cruise is not that appealing. Is there really a weeks worth of ports to see off of San Diego?



I agree 100%.  I did read somewhere that if they moved our embarkation port to San Diego they would be responsible for transporting everyone from Vancouver to San Diego to be within the cruise contract. Logistically, that doesn’t seem possible either.  Not sure why they are waiting to cancel us.


----------



## To the honeypots

Lola Granola said:


> I have called multiple times. I know the CM’s hands are tied but this is crazy.



I keep calling too.  Last week they told me to call back by Wednesday of this week if we still haven’t heard anything.  Not sure what good that will do, but I will be calling on Wednesday anyway.


----------



## bunnm09

Lola Granola said:


> I have called multiple times. I know the CM’s hands are tied but this is crazy.



what’s the point to keep calling? They aren’t going to know anything or tell you anything before it’s announced to the public. All you’re doing is filling up the phones lines when there are people who have actions they can take are trying to call as well.

I get you’re frustrated, we are supposed to sail on 4/30 so we are too, but there is zero reason to call them over and over before anything has been announced


----------



## DisneyWishes14

chinarider said:


> Our cruise is May 9th- we are waiting -if Disney goes , we go.... even if we are on the ship for a week and can't port..... Ocean,Sun,Disney and oh Lord to be out of the house



And to be confined to your stateroom indefinitely . . . ?


----------



## pearljammer

DisneyWishes14 said:


> And to be confined to your stateroom indefinitely . . . ?


Agreed, and then those same folks will blame Disney for sailing instead of taking responsibility upon themselves for their own decisions.     Just because a cliff exists, doesn’t mean you jump from it.


----------



## Lola Granola

bunnm09 said:


> what’s the point to keep calling? They aren’t going to know anything or tell you anything before it’s announced to the public. All you’re doing is filling up the phones lines when there are people who have actions they can take are trying to call as well.
> 
> I get you’re frustrated, we are supposed to sail on 4/30 so we are too, but there is zero reason to call them over and over before anything has been announced



Because they’re not communicating at all. And considering they picked up within seconds, seems like they’re not too busy. Keep in mind you have options. We have nothing at all. We are the only cruise that is 100% effected by closures that has not been able to move. Nothing.


----------



## jlbf06

Trera said:


> I agree. We may need all the money we can get before this thing is over. We have already given into the fact that a summer vacation will not be in the cards for us. Now DCL just needs to return our money to us that we paid for a service that will never be provided.



I agree 100%. I’ve been accused of bashing Disney for having this opinion but as a corporation they’ve managed the closure of parks and resorts around the world. Cancelling these cruises and arranging refunds is small fry by comparison?

That’s just my take on it of course and I hope that no one gets personal with me but I expected DCL to do better.


----------



## Lola Granola

jlbf06 said:


> I agree 100%. I’ve been accused of bashing Disney for having this opinion but as a corporation they’ve managed the closure of parks and resorts around the world. Cancelling these cruises and arranging refunds is small fry by comparison?
> 
> That’s just my take on it of course and I hope that no one gets personal with me but I expected DCL to do better.



You make a good point. The parks effect  many more guests. These cruises are small change—not even amounting to a day’s worth of guest activity.


----------



## Geomom

I would expect an update from DCL this week.  Friday afternoon, Disney finally announced parks and resorts would NOT be reopening on 4/1.  (There were still people with reservations starting on 4/1 at that point.)  No anticipated date of opening...just saying they'll cancel people's reservations 1 week at a time if they don't cancel/rebook themselves.


----------



## Karin1984

As my country started with measures around the 12th of March, which got stricter last week, I thought it might be interesting to give some insights how another country is doing, as I think we might be a bit ahead of the US curve. My country is the Netherlands, about 17,2 million citizens (very dense 1100 people per square mile, comparable to Chicago). First Coronavirus patient was on the 27th of February. 10.866 cases, 3.483 hospitalized (total, some home again), 771 deaths , average age of people dying is around 80 years old, but we have also young people on the IC, I think the youngest is 16. 
We don't get accurate figures of how many are cured again, as people don't have to report back. Today it jumped from 6 to 253 cured people, most likely people who were hospitalized, I guess.
We had about 2-3 days of hoarding toilet paper and other stuff, and then we basically stopped (and with that we are non-hoarding champions in Europe, I read  )

Our measures have been in place for 2,5 weeks, since 12th of March: working from home, schools closed a few days later, social distancing, only necessary trips, no big events. Last week measures got stricter with no groups over 3, options for mayors to close down areas like markets or parks, beaches etc. fines etc. Hospitals are working together and patients are spread over the different hospitals to make sure the hospitals in the hotspot are not getting overloaded. The first hotspot, where it all started for us, is actually seeing a decrease, but there are new hotspots developing. Not everyone gets tested, your GP has to refer you. Hospital staff gets tested more and quicker.

The experts are now carefully optimistic, they see that the curve has flattened a bit. They can see that the increase in new cases slows down. There are still new cases every day, but less than expected without measures. It is still too early to draw any real conclusions. In the next few days we will see if we continue with these measures or if they will get stricter. My guess is it will stay like this. I read the mayor in one of the hotspot cities said that he expects the measures to continue for at least another month.
We still have enough beds in the IC, and there are more ventilators coming.
The experts think the peak is going to be late April now. With that we would be following the same pattern as Wuhan, where about 2 months where after the lockdowns life slowly will start to get back to normal.


----------



## bunnm09

Lola Granola said:


> Because they’re not communicating at all. And considering they picked up within seconds, seems like they’re not too busy. Keep in mind you have options. We have nothing at all. We are the only cruise that is 100% effected by closures that has not been able to move. Nothing.



I get it but the reps on the phone aren’t going to tell you anything if it hasn’t been made public yet. You’re just wasting yours and their time until that happens


----------



## Lola Granola

bunnm09 said:


> I get it but the reps on the phone aren’t going to tell you anything if it hasn’t been made public yet. You’re just wasting yours and their time until that happens



I know what you’re saying but Disney also has a habit of making changes and not telling anyone for a day or two. I just keep hoping I’ll catch them at the right time.


----------



## _auroraborealis_

Florida is screening people at the border and entering at airports, looking for people from Ny, NJ, and LA among others: https://www.wtsp.com/article/news/h...id-19/67-cd2dd580-3946-4f91-994c-05d741df8a43

Depending on how long they're doing this, creates access issues to PC fo sho.


----------



## Love2Cruise2015

jedijill said:


> All of us in the Hawaii cruises are in limbo too..not just Alaska...I would just like my money freed up.
> 
> Jill in CO


They haven’t officially canceled the Hawaii cruises?


----------



## MotherKnowsBest

Love2Cruise2015 said:


> They haven’t officially canceled the Hawaii cruises?



Not yet!


----------



## aladdin94

ramwitz said:


> This exactly. I’ve done Mexico. I have zero interest in ever going back. I saved a long time for specifically Alaska. Am not willing to put that money towards another Mexican cruise. I would want my money back.



They wouldn’t be going after the more opulent Alaska/European cruisers during this contingency period. They will certainly offer full refunds/125% credits. At this stage, DCL wants to stop bleeding cash. San Diego/Miami are Carnival perennial strong hold markets-they will offer “limited time offers” to people in/close to these markets to keep these ships at sea and buffer losses to bring people to DCL who wouldn’t sail with them otherwise due the considerable price differences with Carnival. No way, as things stand right now, that NYC/Canadian/European ports open before September/October. DCL needs passengers/ships at sea, and this contingency would be a last resort effort to salvage some their summer cash flow. Logistically speaking, it’s going to be way more cost effective to keep their ships sailing/coming back to US ports than overseas due to the volatility of the current pandemic. And by the way, DCL, rumor has it, is also looking at Galveston as another port for the Wonder to sail out during the summer. Again, cannot confirm, these plans as they are only rumors.


----------



## Love2Cruise2015

MotherKnowsBest said:


> Not yet!


Yikes!  Have you received any communication from Disney about the cruise?


----------



## To the honeypots

bunnm09 said:


> I get it but the reps on the phone aren’t going to tell you anything if it hasn’t been made public yet. You’re just wasting yours and their time until that happens


 
i have called twice. Each time the reps encouraged me to call back even if nothing if posted. They said they are getting so many updates each day that they recommended I call every couple days.


----------



## jedijill

Love2Cruise2015 said:


> Yikes!  Have you received any communication from Disney about the cruise?



Nothing yet.


----------



## randumb0

There is no point in calling if your cruise sails after 4/12 regardless if the ports are closed


----------



## Trera

randumb0 said:


> There is no point in calling if your cruise sails after 4/12 regardless if the ports are closed


Trump just announced social distancing measures to continue until 4/30, so I am assuming no cruising until at least that date.


----------



## mmouse37

Trera said:


> Trump just announced social distancing measures to continue until 4/30, so I am assuming no cruising until at least that date.



That would be my guess.

MJ


----------



## randumb0

@Trera You are right but there is still no point in calling until Disney makes an announcement


----------



## jlas00

Carnival just extended their "pause" through May 11th.


----------



## Naeher

4/30 is the next cruise on sale.


----------



## bunnm09

Holland America has extended their shutdown through 5/14 now as well. I imagine we hear something from DCL soon. No way are they the only line sailing during that time


----------



## randumb0

@Naeher Maybe DCL's plan is to cancel all of April and begin sailing on May 1st


----------



## spurscar

Just got my email cancelling the April 17th Dream date.


----------



## dtrain

Cruises suspended through April 28th now....of course leaving the 2 Hawaii cruises in limbo.


----------



## Naeher

All sailing through 4/28 cancelled.


----------



## 1supermomsmd

Naeher said:


> All sailing through 4/28 cancelled.



what does the email say are your options? do you need to call them to get any refund?


----------



## randumb0

4/28? Seems like an odd date to choose


----------



## spurscar

FYI, the customer service rep I got on the phone at first didn't even know yet.  Looks like emails went out before they were all updated.  They're all working from home though so that's not surprising.  Anyway, be patient with folks on the phone if you call.


----------



## spurscar

1supermomsmd said:


> what does the email say are your options? do you need to call them to get any refund?



"In light of this cancellation, we are offering you the choice of a 125% future cruise credit to be used for a future sailing within 15 months of your original sail date, or a full refund. The credit will be automatically added to your account at the start of business on Tuesday, March 31, 2020, and Guests and travel agents may place a reservation on hold by applying it as a payment option when booking a new reservation online. If you prefer to speak to an agent, you can call us at 1-866-325-6685 or 407-566-7797 beginning on Tuesday, March 31, 2020. "


----------



## Andrew96

My 4/27 cruise was just cancelled. Hesitant to book a mid-May cruise as who knows that the situation will be like then. Looks like my only other option is a HOTHS cruise in Sept.


----------



## Naeher

1supermomsmd said:


> what does the email say are your options? do you need to call them to get any refund?


125% credit or 100% refund and to call them.


----------



## randumb0

Andrew96 said:


> My 4/27 cruise was just cancelled. Hesitant to book a mid-May cruise as who knows that the situation will be like then. Looks like my only other option is a HOTHS cruise in Sept.



What were the ports of your cruise?


----------



## bunnm09

Naeher said:


> All sailing through 4/28 cancelled.



wow. Hard to imagine DCL sailing while every other cruise line is canceled. We have a cruise on 4/30 so I feel like we continue to be stuck in limbo. We were prepared to switch to a mid-late May cruise on the Dream but I guess we will stay with what we have for now


----------



## Andrew96

randumb0 said:


> What were the ports of your cruise?



4 night Disney Dream, Nassau and Castaway Cay.


----------



## StarSeven7

Andrew96 said:


> 4 night Disney Dream, Nassau and Castaway Cay.


I would definitely not book mid-May.  Most other cruiselines have already cancelled through mid-May already so DCL will probably follow that shortly.


----------



## randumb0

I would not book a May Bahamas cruise for the fact that I don't think the Bahamas is going to allow a cruise to dock in May


----------



## Andrew96

StarSeven7 said:


> I would definitely not book mid-May.  Most other cruiselines have already cancelled through mid-May already so DCL will probably follow that shortly.



I most likely am not. This is my 6th DCL cruise anyway so I'll rebook with the credit and take a longer cruise in the Fall. Funny thing is I was original going to sail in the Fall anyway, but cancelled for April. Guess I am going back to the original plan now.


----------



## Mike1082

Andrew96 said:


> 4 night Disney Dream, Nassau and Castaway Cay.



Same sailing we were on. I figured this was going to be the case once the distancing guidelines were extended until 4/30. We're taking the refund. Until a vaccine is available, or even an approved treatment, I'm not sure how one can avoid the risk for the foreseeable future.


----------



## MomOTwins

bunnm09 said:


> wow. Hard to imagine DCL sailing while every other cruise line is canceled. We have a cruise on 4/30 so I feel like we continue to be stuck in limbo. We were prepared to switch to a mid-late May cruise on the Dream but I guess we will stay with what we have for now



Hmm... wonder if the discounts would "stack" if you rebook a cancelled April cruise in May at 125% FCC, and that gets cancelled, and then you rebook again.  Would you get another 125%--effectively doubling the onboard credit?

Probably not, but if I were cruising in April, and would still be comfortable cruising in mid-May if they don't cancel, I might try it, just to see...


----------



## DIS_MIKE

bunnm09 said:


> Holland America has extended their shutdown through 5/14 now as well. I imagine we hear something from DCL soon. No way are they the only line sailing during that time


It has to come soon at this point.


----------



## bunnm09

MomOTwins said:


> Hmm... wonder if the discounts would "stack" if you rebook a cancelled April cruise in May at 125% FCC, and that gets cancelled, and then you rebook again.  Would you get another 125%--effectively doubling the onboard credit?
> 
> Probably not, but if I were cruising in April, and would still be comfortable cruising in mid-May if they don't cancel, I might try it, just to see...


We were going to book late May on the Dream once they canceled our 4/30 sailing but since they didn't we will just wait I guess. We likely won't be able to cruise for the rest of the year so were really hoping on going once all this clears up and sailings start back. I just have a hard time seeing a 4/30 cruise still happening


----------



## planecrazy63

This latest cancellation included the Wonder relocation from San Diego to Vancouver as well. The crew's all found out this morning as well - while we all feel this for vacations - remember the thousands of people that strive to serve us. They are all working without their gratuities, in not great conditions and barred at all ports from getting off the ships.


----------



## spurscar

Also, my bad - even the email said call tomorrow and I missed that part.


----------



## KingSpeedy

Has anyone seen any word on if DCL is giving the 25% credit to folks who already canceled their April 13-28 cruise like they eventually did for the first round of cancellations?


----------



## DIS_MIKE

I received my DCL documents and luggage tags today...  Typically I would be jumping up and down as I am 34 days out but it is quite the opposite feeling now. As of 11 a.m. this morning- 4/28 is the new cutoff but I know my cruise scheduled for 5/4 on the Magic will be canceled.


----------



## Chemist

bunnm09 said:


> We were going to book late May on the Dream once they canceled our 4/30 sailing but since they didn't we will just wait I guess. We likely won't be able to cruise for the rest of the year so were really hoping on going once all this clears up and sailings start back. I just have a hard time seeing a 4/30 cruise still happening



given that our kids aren't even going back in school on April 30, I can't imagine anyone will be cruising.

I can't imagine that May is even going to be a choice.  I think June is probably a wash, and quite possibly all of summer.


----------



## PirateFrank

randumb0 said:


> 4/28? Seems like an odd date to choose



Actually, it's likely a very strategic date.  If they followed Royal Caribbean's lead and extended the cancelations another 30 days....that would have taken DCL out to 5/12....and that would have resulted in the cancelations of the first cruise sailing from Vancouver (4/29) and the EBTA (5/11).  So them canceling things through 4/28 is a carefully selected date.

While I dont think it much matters for the Vancouver cruises (considering the Canadian port ban)....the problem is, as soon as DCL whacks the EBTA - everyone sailing the med will call DCL demanding more info. 

I really think they are trying to stagger these announcements, so their phone lines dont melt. Problem is, we're starting to reach critical mass.  If they dont start canceling some of these logistically impacted cruises (especially Canada and Med), they are really screwing the people who are booked on them.


----------



## bunnm09

Chemist said:


> given that our kids aren't even going back in school on April 30, I can't imagine anyone will be cruising.
> 
> I can't imagine that May is even going to be a choice.  I think June is probably a wash, and quite possibly all of summer.



Yeah I agree, I just want something to look forward to haha


----------



## Naeher

Has anyone worked out how much it is costing per cancelled sailing? How much will they lose when the Hawaii, EBTA and Med get cancelled?


----------



## FightingIrishman

Naeher said:


> Has anyone worked out how much it is costing per cancelled sailing? How much will they lose when the Hawaii, EBTA and Med get cancelled?


If someone has time to do this, I expect it would be a very high number. We already know the initial booking prices for all state room categories based on opening day, all you need to do is figure out the number of staterooms per category and average passenger load per sailing to guestimate a dollar figure.


----------



## spacecanada

You cannot 'stack' or 'collect' FCCs.  If you received one 125% refund, they will not give you another.


----------



## Naeher

FightingIrishman said:


> If someone has time to do this, I expect it would be a very high number. We already know the initial booking prices for all state room categories based on opening day, all you need to do is figure out the number of staterooms per category and average passenger load per sailing to guestimate a dollar figure.


It would be very interesting. Has to be hundreds of millions. Fully believe the slow cancellations are to get people to take 100% credit instead of 125% credit or a refund. It's a game of chicken as others have said.


----------



## bunnm09

Now that NCL and MSC have made their announcements as well, Disney is the only line that claims they’ll be sailing during 4/29-5/10. Hard to imagine that happens. Not sure why they wouldn’t just go ahead and match what literally every other major line has done


----------



## npatellye

Naeher said:


> Fully believe the slow cancellations are to get people to take 100% credit instead of 125% credit or a refund. It's a game of chicken as others have said.


 Agreed. We took the credit and rescheduled our 5/15 cruise to November. But that was before we found out all discretionary out of state travel was prohibited indefinitely for my husband and myself due to our jobs. I’m dreading having to get on the phone with DCL again if they prohibit our travel again the fall...or if they just don’t lift the discretionary travel ban. At this point, I fully regret moving our cruise because I doubt they’ll offer us our money back now that we’ve moved it. And I doubt they’ll understand if we can’t go due to work issued travel bans if this comes up in the fall.


----------



## Trera

Naeher said:


> It would be very interesting. Has to be hundreds of millions. Fully believe the slow cancellations are to get people to take 100% credit instead of 125% credit or a refund. It's a game of chicken as others have said.


Well, the revenue will definitely be lost when a cruise is cancelled but there are expenses that will not be there as well. For example, fuel, food, laundry supplies, entertainment costs, cast member salaries (if they sent them home), port employees, etc.  Its not a complete break even but it’s not a total loss either


----------



## FigmentSpark

npatellye said:


> Agreed. We took the credit and rescheduled our 5/14 cruise to November. But that was before we found out all discretionary out of state travel was prohibited indefinitely for my husband and myself due to our jobs. I’m dreading having to get on the phone with DCL again if they prohibit our travel again the fall...or if they just don’t lift the discretionary travel ban. At this point, I fully regret moving our cruise because I doubt they’ll offer us our money back now that we’ve moved it. And I doubt they’ll understand if we can’t go due to work issued travel bans if this comes up in the fall.


You have until the normal PIF date of that cruise to get your money back.  So if you were purchasing for the first time and your PIF was July, then you have until July to cancel for a refund.


----------



## npatellye

FigmentSpark said:


> You have until the normal PIF date of that cruise to get your money back.  So if you were purchasing for the first time and your PIF was July, then you have until July to cancel for a refund.


I thought this credit was non-refundable? Wouldn’t we still be out what we had already paid in full for May? Or would I be able to get it back?


----------



## FigmentSpark

npatellye said:


> I thought this credit was non-refundable? Wouldn’t we still be out what we had already paid in full for May? Or would I be able to get it back?


What I was told before I used my credit to rebook was that the new cruise rules now apply.  My new PIF is Nov, so I have until Oct to change my mind.  That was straight from the CM.


----------



## npatellye

FigmentSpark said:


> What I was told before I used my credit to rebook was that the new cruise rules now apply.  My new PIF is Nov, so I have until Oct to change my mind.  That was straight from the CM.


Interesting! I was told it was non-refundable and the only other option would be to move it to another cruise sailing before 5/15/21. I hope I don’t have to find out; I’m hoping this will all be under control by November


----------



## Chemist

I am getting really frustrated.
I'm on the Canada sailings that WILL be cancelled as the Port of Vancouver is CLOSED for our saildate.  Yet Disney still hasn't cancelled our cruise.  We are in a holding pattern of "decisions will be made."  Its been two weeks, I don't understand why they won't cancel us!


----------



## fsjking

Trera said:


> Well, the revenue will definitely be lost when a cruise is cancelled but there are expenses that will not be there as well. For example, fuel, food, laundry supplies, entertainment costs, cast member salaries (if they sent them home), port employees, etc.  Its not a complete break even but it’s not a total loss either



No. It's a total loss. They aren't spending as much as they would, but they are bringing in absolutely no money. They still have to keep the boats going. They are using fuel. They do have staff on the ships they are paying. There are still staff that can't be sent home. This is an absolute hell storm for a cruise line.


----------



## Lola Granola

Chemist said:


> I am getting really frustrated.
> I'm on the Canada sailings that WILL be cancelled as the Port of Vancouver is CLOSED for our saildate.  Yet Disney still hasn't cancelled our cruise.  We are in a holding pattern of "decisions will be made."  Its been two weeks, I don't understand why they won't cancel us!



Are you cruising in  June? We are and I just wish they’d do something. Everyone else has an option but we can’t even move ours.


----------



## Sakura1017

travelmomof3 said:


> I agree.  DCL needs to communicate with us Alaska cruisers whose trips are definitely impacted.


Lol i need them to do Hawaii. It's past the 30 day mark already.


----------



## KingSpeedy

DCL also has yet to acknowledge the closure of The Atlantis and the impact on all the Bahamas cruises. I can still book Port Adventures at The Atlantis for May 12 when the hotel is closed until at least May 15.


----------



## MomOTwins

KingSpeedy said:


> DCL also has yet to acknowledge the closure of The Atlantis and the impact on all the Bahamas cruises. I can still book Port Adventures at The Atlantis for May 12 when the hotel is closed until at least May 15.


Candidly, it's because they are definitely cancelling that cruise.  Why bother change the port adventure options when the cruise will never sail?


----------



## FigmentSpark

npatellye said:


> Interesting! I was told it was non-refundable and the only other option would be to move it to another cruise sailing before 5/15/21. I hope I don’t have to find out; I’m hoping this will all be under control by November


Maybe I misunderstood your situation?  We had a cruise cancelled.  Disney moved funds to credits automatically and then we chose to assign those credits instead of refund, but I was told that I could refund the credits (up to what I paid, not the extra) up until the PIF of the new sailing.  

Was your sailing cancelled or did you move your sailing before it was cancelled?


----------



## npatellye

FigmentSpark said:


> Maybe I misunderstood your situation?  We had a cruise cancelled.  Disney moved funds to credits automatically and then we chose to assign those credits instead of refund, but I was told that I could refund the credits (up to what I paid, not the extra) up until the PIF of the new sailing.
> 
> Was your sailing cancelled or did you move your sailing before it was cancelled?


I cancelled (and rebooked for November) when they made the offer of 100% for rebooking because I didn’t see how it would be possible for us to fly down and cruise (and I wasn’t comfortable with going with the way things were already heading when they made the offer). As far as I know, they still have not cancelled our originally booked May cruise. But we live in the northeast and we would have to cancel and rebook anyway, since both of our jobs currently prohibit all discretionary travel outside of the state as of two weeks ago until further notice.

Maybe I will look into travel insurance that will cover job related issues for November. The more I read right now about how things are unfolding, the more I worry about us not being allowed to go in November either


----------



## FigmentSpark

npatellye said:


> I cancelled (and rebooked for November) when they made the offer of 100% for rebooking because I didn’t see how it would be possible for us to fly down and cruise (and I wasn’t comfortable with going with the way things were already heading when they made the offer). As far as I know, they still have not cancelled our originally booked May cruise. But we live in the northeast and we would have to cancel and rebook anyway, since both of our jobs currently prohibit all discretionary travel outside of the state as of two weeks ago until further notice.
> 
> Maybe I will look into travel insurance that will cover job related issues for November. The more I read right now about how things are unfolding, the more I worry about us not being allowed to go in November either


Ah.  Your circumstance may be different than mine.  Still it might be worth asking about if you're sure.  Also, hopefully you can find suitable travel insurance.


----------



## npatellye

FigmentSpark said:


> Also, hopefully you can find suitable travel insurance.


This could be difficult but it will all work out one way or the other. In the long run, it’s just money and I would rather lose the money than risk my job or my kids’ health.

It will all work out in the end...I think


----------



## LAX

Lola Granola said:


> Are you cruising in  June? We are and I just wish they’d do something. *Everyone else has an option but we can’t even move ours.*



I am in the same predicament. Those sailing before June have until one day prior to sailing to cancel or rebook without penalty. Those sailing in August (maybe even July) have had their PIF pushed back 30 days so they can cancel without penalty (I would have if given the option). For those sailing Europe and Alaska in June, at least they can count on the ports likely being closed until July 1 (so cancellations). I, on the other hand, am stuck with absolutely no assurance that I can even rebook without penalty. In less than a month, I need to decide on taking a 10% penalty hit if DCL doesn't expand the flexible cancellation to include June sailings. I honestly don't think it's prudent to sail in June even if there is a dip in new confirmed cases by then. Hence, I will end up losing a bigger gamble if I try to ride it all the way to June to see if DCL ends up canceling it.

LAX


----------



## ColoradoMom12

LAX said:


> I am in the same predicament. Those sailing before June have until one day prior to sailing to cancel or rebook without penalty. Those sailing in August (maybe even July) have had their PIF pushed back 30 days so they can cancel without penalty (I would have if given the option). For those sailing Europe and Alaska in June, at least they can count on the ports likely being closed until July 1 (so cancellations). I, on the other hand, am stuck with absolutely no assurance that I can even rebook without penalty. In a less than a month, I need to decide on taking a 10% penalty hit if DCL doesn't expand the flexible cancellation to include June sailings. I honestly don't think it's prudent to sail in June even if there is a dip in new confirmed cases by then. Hence, I will end up losing a bigger gamble if I try to ride it all the way to June to see if DCL ends up canceling it.
> 
> LAX


I also have a June sailing and am worried about the exact same thing. It seems everyone else has the option to cancel/rebook or has had their PIF date moved later (or, as you pointed out, those with Europe or Alaska sailings in June that will likely be cancelled). I’m very undecided what to do right now.


----------



## Disneyland_emily

I personally think the delays for the Magic & Wonder is that it’s more than cancelling a voyage it’s drastically altering the next 4-5 months of sailings particularly for the Magic- if it doesn’t go to Europe what does it do not so much May but aug/sept/whenever it was to head back and it’ll prob be/hopefully be safe to sail? Rewriting a whole season during this crazy is a daunting task

Dream/fantasy are easier as they can easily pick up their planned itineraries. 


Personally I’d love for the Magic to stay in Miami and sail a good itinerary I can switch from my 5day Fantasy end of Sep


----------



## DIS_MIKE

So my 5/4 cruise on the Magic (4-night) was booked using my placeholder. I'm just counting the days until DCL emails me that it has been canceled. At that point my placeholder should go back onto my account and I'll have the option to cancel the cruise completely or take the 125%. I found one cruise that fits my schedule and it would be a 7-night. My guess is no but can I apply my placeholder 10% to the 125%?


----------



## _auroraborealis_

https://www.sandiegouniontribune.co...ey-wonder-passenger-crew-member-test-positive
The county’s new orders bar additional cruise ships from dropping off passengers in the harbor without public health approval if any passengers have COVID-19. A second order bars any cruise ship from disembarking passengers or crew for *any reason* after Tuesday, March 31. Ships are, however, allowed to dock “solely for the purposes of receiving fuel and provisions as long as no employee or passenger disembarks.”

Basically says Wonder cannot go from SD until an undetermined date.


----------



## 1supermomsmd

DIS_MIKE said:


> So my 5/4 cruise on the Magic (4-night) was booked using my placeholder. I'm just counting the days until DCL emails me that it has been canceled. At that point my placeholder should go back onto my account and I'll have the option to cancel the cruise completely or take the 125%. I found one cruise that fits my schedule and it would be a 7-night. My guess is no but can I apply my placeholder 10% to the 125%?


I was told previously that you retain your onboard booking discount (placeholder discount) and onboard credit if you secured your placeholder b4 they discontinued providing such credit.


----------



## ahain

DIS_MIKE said:


> So my 5/4 cruise on the Magic (4-night) was booked using my placeholder. I'm just counting the days until DCL emails me that it has been canceled. At that point my placeholder should go back onto my account and I'll have the option to cancel the cruise completely or take the 125%. I found one cruise that fits my schedule and it would be a 7-night. My guess is no but can I apply my placeholder 10% to the 125%?


I asked my TA and she said that DCL will not allow "stacking" of discounts, so "no."


----------



## NokOnHarts

For those who have taken the 125% credit for a future cruise, can you explain how the taxes were handled? Were you refunded the taxes for the canceled cruise or is this moved to the new cruise as a credit?


----------



## lanejudy

DIS_MIKE said:


> My guess is no but can I apply my placeholder 10% to the 125%?


At one point early in this mess, DCL _was _allowing the OBB benefits to be moved.  That may have been when it was just a 100% credit, but I haven't seen any reports from folks losing their OBB because of the 125% credit.  So I believe unlike any other discount, the OBB from a cancelled cruise will stack with the 125% credit -- probably because the 10% comes off the new cruise fare and the 125% is simply a credit listed like a payment  (100% + 25%).  But I can’t guarantee DCL will continue playing by the same rules with future cancellations so you’ll have to wait and see what is offered.

Hopefully someone has done this and will comment.

Sorry your cruise is impacted, good luck with the re-scheduling!


----------



## DisneyPiPhi

NokOnHarts said:


> For those who have taken the 125% credit for a future cruise, can you explain how the taxes were handled? Were you refunded the taxes for the canceled cruise or is this moved to the new cruise as a credit?



Taxes and port fees were refunded.


----------



## Karin1984

Karin1984 said:


> As my country started with measures around the 12th of March, which got stricter last week, I thought it might be interesting to give some insights how another country is doing, as I think we might be a bit ahead of the US curve. My country is the Netherlands, about 17,2 million citizens (very dense 1100 people per square mile, comparable to Chicago). First Coronavirus patient was on the 27th of February. 10.866 cases, 3.483 hospitalized (total, some home again), 771 deaths , average age of people dying is around 80 years old, but we have also young people on the IC, I think the youngest is 16.
> We don't get accurate figures of how many are cured again, as people don't have to report back. Today it jumped from 6 to 253 cured people, most likely people who were hospitalized, I guess.
> We had about 2-3 days of hoarding toilet paper and other stuff, and then we basically stopped (and with that we are non-hoarding champions in Europe, I read  )
> 
> Our measures have been in place for 2,5 weeks, since 12th of March: working from home, schools closed a few days later, social distancing, only necessary trips, no big events. Last week measures got stricter with no groups over 3, options for mayors to close down areas like markets or parks, beaches etc. fines etc. Hospitals are working together and patients are spread over the different hospitals to make sure the hospitals in the hotspot are not getting overloaded. The first hotspot, where it all started for us, is actually seeing a decrease, but there are new hotspots developing. Not everyone gets tested, your GP has to refer you. Hospital staff gets tested more and quicker.
> 
> The experts are now carefully optimistic, they see that the curve has flattened a bit. They can see that the increase in new cases slows down. There are still new cases every day, but less than expected without measures. It is still too early to draw any real conclusions. In the next few days we will see if we continue with these measures or if they will get stricter. My guess is it will stay like this. I read the mayor in one of the hotspot cities said that he expects the measures to continue for at least another month.
> We still have enough beds in the IC, and there are more ventilators coming.
> The experts think the peak is going to be late April now. With that we would be following the same pattern as Wuhan, where about 2 months where after the lockdowns life slowly will start to get back to normal.



To get back to my own message. Today a new press conference. Compliments for the country to follow the rules, this weekend most people stayed at home. Next weekend will be tricky as the weather is going to be gorgeous.

We are going to continue with a targeted lockdown for the next 4 weeks, til April 28. No new measures. In about 3 weeks we will get an update on where  we go from there. April 28 also marks for many schools the start of our 2-week Spring Break, and we are encouraged not to make plans for those vacation weeks. IF we can go back to normal in 4 weeks, it will go step by step and not everything back in place at once.

According to our PM we are not at the end of the beginning. Still cautious, but there are optimistic signs.
He called it the most severe crisis we have experienced except wartime.

I do believe schools here will get back in session before the summer, but I think the main focus will be to see how much children have studied in the past weeks during our lock down. And based on that those children who weren't able to keep up (sometimes parents cannot help, some don't have the equipment to study from home), will get some form of summer school to make sure that in September when the new school year starts everyone is on the same level.

So, I do believe that we as 'the Netherlands' will be able to travel again in the Summer, however, being able to travel abroad will depend on the countries we want to travel to. I think Asia might be possible and certain European countries, like the Nordics, Germany etc. But Italy, France, Spain... I'm not putting my money on those.

I think maybe the WBTA might be an option as that is in October. Maybe it could start from Amsterdam and skip the UK ports.


----------



## Quellman

aladdin94 said:


> And by the way, DCL, rumor has it, is also looking at Galveston as another port for the Wonder to sail out during the summer. Again, cannot confirm, these plans as they are only rumors.


They'd have to make it through the Panama Canal again, which can't be done without confirmation of no COVID Carriers. Maybe they can get some more time out of San Diego and the Baja Region. 

If they can't get Galveston, maybe some more trips from New Orleans, or even Mobile, AL.  Both are underserved ports during the summer months.


----------



## _auroraborealis_

Quellman said:


> If they can't get Galveston, maybe some more trips from New Orleans, or even Mobile, AL. Both are underserved ports during the summer months.



I think New Orleans and Mobile won't be summer options based on timing.


----------



## cvjw

Quellman said:


> They'd have to make it through the Panama Canal again, which can't be done without confirmation of no COVID Carriers. Maybe they can get some more time out of San Diego and the Baja Region.
> 
> If they can't get Galveston, maybe some more trips from New Orleans, or even Mobile, AL.  Both are underserved ports during the summer months.



The Panama Canal let the 2 cruise ships with confirmed Coronavirus cases thru last night as a humanitarian effort, so it can be done.


----------



## bunnm09

Quellman said:


> They'd have to make it through the Panama Canal again, which can't be done without confirmation of no COVID Carriers. Maybe they can get some more time out of San Diego and the Baja Region.
> 
> If they can't get Galveston, maybe some more trips from New Orleans, or even Mobile, AL.  Both are underserved ports during the summer months.



Have to imagine they'd have a very difficult time filling up brand new itineraries at the last minute like that unless they offered that at steep discounts. I imagine the number of people that booked Alaska on the Wonder for what it costs that would be happy going to Cozumel out of Galveston are not very high


----------



## harriet2

Karin1984 said:


> So, I do believe that we as 'the Netherlands' will be able to travel again in the Summer, however, being able to travel abroad will depend on the countries we want to travel to. I think Asia might be possible and certain European countries, like the Nordics, Germany etc. But Italy, France, Spain... I'm not putting my money on those.
> 
> I think maybe the WBTA might be an option as that is in October. Maybe it could start from Amsterdam and skip the UK ports.


I highly doubt they'll allow Americans into The Netherlands (or Schengen) by October, as I feel like there is a lot still going to happen there. And I also don't think Disney can make a profit with European cruises without Americans on board


----------



## MomOTwins

Question: has anyone had an experience rebooking to a cruise that was less expensive than your original one with the "100%" credit (not currently eligible for 125% or a refund, but thinking of rebooking anyway if DCL does not cancel because I don't want to miss out on our onboard booking date)?  Do you get refunded the difference, or did it get converted to cruise credit?


----------



## mmouse37

MomOTwins said:


> Question: has anyone had an experience rebooking to a cruise that was less expensive than your original one with the "100%" credit (not currently eligible for 125% or a refund, but thinking of rebooking anyway if DCL does not cancel because I don't want to miss out on our onboard booking date)?  Do you get refunded the difference, or did it get converted to cruise credit?



There have been so many policy changes lately but I think any overage is converted to onboard credit.  Hope someone else can verify.  At least that was what DCL was doing for other cruises that were booked and had extra leftover.

MJ


----------



## Lola Granola

bunnm09 said:


> Have to imagine they'd have a very difficult time filling up brand new itineraries at the last minute like that unless they offered that at steep discounts. I imagine the number of people that booked Alaska on the Wonder for what it costs that would be happy going to Cozumel out of Galveston are not very high



Yeah I mean, I would do it but I’d r


mmouse37 said:


> There have been so many policy changes lately but I think any overage is converted to onboard credit.  Hope someone else can verify.  At least that was what DCL was doing for other cruises that were booked and had extra leftover.
> 
> MJ



That’s what they’re doing.  Unfortunately I have Alaska and if I do something else, I don’t even know how I’ll spend that OBC.


----------



## MomOTwins

mmouse37 said:


> There have been so many policy changes lately but I think any overage is converted to onboard credit.  Hope someone else can verify.  At least that was what DCL was doing for other cruises that were booked and had extra leftover.





Lola Granola said:


> That’s what they’re doing.  Unfortunately I have Alaska and if I do something else, I don’t even know how I’ll spend that OBC.



Crumbs, thanks for the quick replies.  I guess that means we'll all be paying some visits to the Spa.


----------



## is_this_ya_boy

So about two weeks ago, I canceled my 4-17 sailing on the Disney dream because of the COVID-19. Anyone think if I call, Disney would allow me to get in on that 125% credit or is that a losing battle?


----------



## KingSpeedy

is_this_ya_boy said:


> So about two weeks ago, I canceled my 4-17 sailing on the Disney dream because of the COVID-19. Anyone think if I call, Disney would allow me to get in on that 125% credit or is that a losing battle?


I'm not sure, but me and my May 11 sailing would be very interested to find out how it goes for you. DCL went back and gave the bonus credit to people who preemptively modified the first round of canceled cruises, but I haven't seen anything about this round yet.


----------



## DIS_MIKE

is_this_ya_boy said:


> So about two weeks ago, I canceled my 4-17 sailing on the Disney dream because of the COVID-19. Anyone think if I call, Disney would allow me to get in on that 125% credit or is that a losing battle?


It definitely doesn’t hurt to ask.


----------



## LAX

is_this_ya_boy said:


> So about two weeks ago, I canceled my 4-17 sailing on the Disney dream because of the COVID-19. Anyone think if I call, Disney would allow me to get in on that 125% credit or is that a losing battle?



I think someone reported in a different thread that he/she was given the more generous compensation after the sailing had eventually been canceled (by DCL) despite he/she cancelling the reservation (or maybe it was a rebooking, I can't remember) earlier. Thus, there is a good chance you can get the 125% credit. It's worth a call if you don't mind being on hold.

LAX


----------



## tinytinkmom

is_this_ya_boy said:


> So about two weeks ago, I canceled my 4-17 sailing on the Disney dream because of the COVID-19. Anyone think if I call, Disney would allow me to get in on that 125% credit or is that a losing battle?


Please report back on the response, if you call them!


----------



## TreeFalls

KingSpeedy said:


> I'm not sure, but me and my May 11 sailing would be very interested to find out how it goes for you. DCL went back and gave the bonus credit to people who preemptively modified the first round of canceled cruises, but I haven't seen anything about this round yet.



My 3/23 sailing was canceled, and people in the FB group who had taken the 100% already reported being allowed to increase it to 125%.

ETA, never mind, I see you already saw about the first round.


----------



## Jennytoon

I was originally booked 4/18 on the Fantasy and had already rebooked proactively about two weeks ago for the same week next year.  Just received confirmation from my travel agent that Disney will apply the extra 25% to our rebooking.  She said there is an automatic process but I'm not clear on the details and it may be dependent on how the rebooking was done.  Still, a wait of a few days may save you some time on hold if you're willing to see what Disney does on their own.


----------



## is_this_ya_boy

KingSpeedy said:


> I'm not sure, but me and my May 11 sailing would be very interested to find out how it goes for you. DCL went back and gave the bonus credit to people who preemptively modified the first round of canceled cruises, but I haven't seen anything about this round yet.





DIS_MIKE said:


> It definitely doesn’t hurt to ask.





LAX said:


> I think someone reported in a different thread that he/she was given the more generous compensation after the sailing had eventually been canceled (by DCL) despite he/she cancelling the reservation (or maybe it was a rebooking, I can't remember) earlier. Thus, there is a good chance you can get the 125% credit. It's worth a call if you don't mind being on hold.
> 
> LAX





tinytinkmom said:


> Please report back on the response, if you call them!



So I ended up calling DCL this morning about the cruise. They said I had not cancelled, but instead it was put in a “hold” queue. I was told that only those who had not put their cruise on hold void get the offer. The agent told me they have been fielding a lot of similar calls, so the higher ups are determining whether to extend the offer to those who did the same as me. If we are extended the offer, it will be emailed to your address on file. I’m not going to hold my breath.


----------



## KingSpeedy

is_this_ya_boy said:


> So I ended up calling DCL this morning about the cruise. They said I had not cancelled, but instead it was put in a “hold” queue. I was told that only those who had not put their cruise on hold void get the offer. The agent told me they have been fielding a lot of similar calls, so the higher ups are determining whether to extend the offer to those who did the same as me. If we are extended the offer, it will be emailed to your address on file. I’m not going to hold my breath.


Well that's a bummer. I'm glad I went the route I did. I booked my replacement cruise as a new sailing and have held on to the May sailing, in the hopes that they'll give the extra 25% when they cancel the entire sailing. DCL's handling of this has been extremely disappointing. We shouldn't have to play this game.


----------



## Naeher

KingSpeedy said:


> DCL's handling of this has been extremely disappointing. We shouldn't have to play this game.


This. We use DCL because the CM give, in general, outstanding service. The higher ups are making such a mess of handling things I expected much more from Disney. Other cruise lines are leading the way and being much fairer.


----------



## DIS_MIKE

Naeher said:


> This. We use DCL because the CM give, in general, outstanding service. The higher ups are making such a mess of handling things I expected much more from Disney. Other cruise lines are leading the way and being much fairer.


Totally agree. It’s nice to see the other cruise lines taking the initiative and I didn’t expect DCL to be so far behind in all of this. The high brass definitely dropped the ball. I still look forward to having this all in the past so we can sail again. In the meantime...I’ll just continue to wait for Disney to decide when they’ll announce the next round of cancellations beginning in May.


----------



## Naeher

Florida now under a 30 day Stay at Home order.


----------



## WDWEPCOT

Hawaii and Canada have been under them for several weeks now and Canada has Ports closed still waiting for Hawaii cruises to be cancelled first one starts 4/29 - no way it is going to happen yet we wait...,,..


----------



## Snowwhyt

Naeher said:


> Florida now under a 30 day Stay at Home order.


Florida resident discount is going to be amazing for the few remaining Floridians still living.


----------



## is_this_ya_boy

DIS_MIKE said:


> Totally agree. It’s nice to see the other cruise lines taking the initiative and I didn’t expect DCL to be so far behind in all of this. The high brass definitely dropped the ball. I still look forward to having this all in the past so we can sail again. In the meantime...I’ll just continue to wait for Disney to decide when they’ll announce the next round of cancellations beginning in May.



100% this. I’m very disappointed that I basically had to play Russian roulette with my family’s vacation. I guess in this game of chicken, Iblinked first, so Disney doesn’t have to give me the 125%. Thanks DCL.


----------



## momoftwins

Like I said in earlier posts, I am so easy. Just let me cancel. I do not want another cruise. I just want my money back at this point (don't get me wrong, we love love Disney), I know there is no way they are going to do the 6/1 Alaska cruise out of Vancouver. They have almost $15K in our funds tied up.


----------



## Sarah Fallon

is_this_ya_boy said:


> So I ended up calling DCL this morning about the cruise. They said I had not cancelled, but instead it was put in a “hold” queue. I was told that only those who had not put their cruise on hold void get the offer. The agent told me they have been fielding a lot of similar calls, so the higher ups are determining whether to extend the offer to those who did the same as me. If we are extended the offer, it will be emailed to your address on file. I’m not going to hold my breath.


Wondering what it means for them saying you hadnt canceled but you put a in a hold queue?  We had 4/19 booked and moved our booking to 9/18 prior to 4/19 being canceled.  Money transferred over and we paid the difference in the room.  So we didnt cancel but we didnt place a hold either.  What does it mean that "those who put their cruise on hold void getting the offer"?


----------



## Naeher

Someone from DCL must be watching social networks and this forum and can see how disappointed we are with them


----------



## xavier2001

is_this_ya_boy said:


> 100% this. I’m very disappointed that I basically had to play Russian roulette with my family’s vacation. I guess in this game of chicken, Iblinked first, so Disney doesn’t have to give me the 125%. Thanks DCL.



DCL owes you and me nothing, they didn’t cause the situation and 100% is more than fair. *****ing about the extra 25% that we aren’t even entitled to is ridiculous. People are dying and people are stuck on being wronged in their ruined vacation plans. I have a May cruise planned as well, the situation sucks but it’s not DCLs fault and they are doing the best they can.


----------



## _auroraborealis_

xavier2001 said:


> the situation sucks but it’s not DCLs fault and they are doing the best they can.



No, they aren't. That they are still dancing around with the Hawaii and Alaska cruises, let alone the Med and Greek Isles? Ridiculous.


----------



## is_this_ya_boy

[Removed]


----------



## ramwitz

xavier2001 said:


> DCL owes you and me nothing, they didn’t cause the situation and 100% is more than fair. *****ing about the extra 25% that we aren’t even entitled to is ridiculous. People are dying and people are stuck on being wronged in their ruined vacation plans. I have a May cruise planned as well, the situation sucks but it’s not DCLs fault and they are doing the best they can.



DCL actually does owe me....over $10k of my money tied up in a May Alaska cruise that they absolutely cannot deliver on. I don’t want a credit. I don’t care even if the credit is up to 200%, I still don’t want it. I just want some honest communication and my money back for a cruise that I paid for that they cannot deliver on. The fact that the cruise cannot happen is not their fault but them holding my money hostage and having zero communication with me is their fault.


----------



## xavier2001

ramwitz said:


> DCL actually does owe me....over $10k of my money tied up in a May Alaska cruise that they absolutely cannot deliver on. I don’t want a credit. I don’t care even if the credit is up to 200%, I still don’t want it. I just want some honest communication and my money back for a cruise that I paid for that they cannot deliver on. The fact that the cruise cannot happen is not their fault but them holding my money hostage and having zero communication with me is their fault.



And you will get your money back, and likely before or by the time your sail date is. I’m going to venture to say that all of us who have booked the more $$ Alaska/European itineraries are in a spot where we don’t need that money this instant to put food on the table for our families. We will be made whole, I am just done losing sleep over trying to control something I can’t. I trust that we will be made whole by Disney in due time, and that’s enough.


----------



## cvjw

xavier2001 said:


> DCL owes you and me nothing, they didn’t cause the situation and 100% is more than fair. *****ing about the extra 25% that we aren’t even entitled to is ridiculous. People are dying and people are stuck on being wronged in their ruined vacation plans. I have a May cruise planned as well, the situation sucks but it’s not DCLs fault and they are doing the best they can.



My family is on a cruise in 6 weeks that will not be sailing. No way there won’t be people with Coronavirus at that point. I am willing to reschedule to the same cruise next year so that DCL can use my $9600 for a year. But, the same cruise next year in the same cabins is $1600 more. This may not be DCLs fault, but it also isn’t my fault. I don’t want to be out another $1600 for the same cruise - DCL should kick in the extra 25% credit to cover it if they want me to sail.

The longer they take to cancel the cruise, the fewer cabins are available on that cruise. They may just drag their feet long enough to push me to a total refund.


----------



## bunnm09

xavier2001 said:


> And you will get your money back, and likely before or by the time your sail date is. I’m going to venture to say that all of us who have booked the more $$ Alaska/European itineraries are in a spot where we don’t need that money this instant to put food on the table for our families. We will be made whole, I am just done losing sleep over trying to control something I can’t. I trust that we will be made whole by Disney in due time, and that’s enough.



it’s funny that people with cruises deep into summer are complaining. My cruise is 4/30 and I’m still in limbo but I’m not worried about it.

I’d venture to say that many of the individuals that have June and July cruises that want their money back now would also then throw a fit if things were in good enough shape to cruise over the summer, their cruise still happened, but they had already canceled for a refund. No cruise line is canceling June+ cruises yet. It isn’t just a Disney thing


----------



## princessmommyx3

The fact of the matter is that DCL cannot process thousands and thousands of refunds in a day, or even a week. I seems like they are spreading out the cancellation announcements to a few weeks at a time, and going in chronological order which seems fair to me. I don’t believe that they are holding onto people’s money to be difficult or because they don’t care.


----------



## MomOTwins

I’ve been so close to calling to rebook our May cruise and then keep restraining myself and wanting to hold out just in case for bonus cruise credit.  I’ve already rebooked the land part because I don’t think they are going to offer a better incentive than free dining (which is not great for us but we changed resorts to make it a better deal).


----------



## Luckymommyx2

bunnm09 said:


> ....No cruise line is canceling June+ cruises yet. It isn’t just a Disney thing



Actually, the news is reporting otherwise...


https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...-through-the-end-of-the-year?srnd=coronavirus


----------



## Chemist

bunnm09 said:


> it’s funny that people with cruises deep into summer are complaining. My cruise is 4/30 and I’m still in limbo but I’m not worried about it.
> 
> I’d venture to say that many of the individuals that have June and July cruises that want their money back now would also then throw a fit if things were in good enough shape to cruise over the summer, their cruise still happened, but they had already canceled for a refund. No cruise line is canceling June+ cruises yet. It isn’t just a Disney thing



Us June Alaska people KNOW our cruise isn't happening.  
FACT, it cannot happen.  The port of Vancouver is closed.

I'm fine with not getting a refund IMMEDIATELY.

I am NOT fine with Disney refusing to even acknowledge that our cruise isn't happening and getting my refund in progress.


----------



## Luckymommyx2

Incase the link doesn’t work, here’s a screenshot of Carnival’s Twitter post


----------



## FigmentSpark

Luckymommyx2 said:


> Incase the link doesn’t work, here’s a screenshot of Carnival’s Twitter post
> 
> View attachment 484922


Wow!  Radiance sailing through Nov 1?  Are there just not that many or do they know something we don't know?


----------



## fsjking

FigmentSpark said:


> Wow!  Radiance sailing through Nov 1?  Are there just not that many or do they know something we don't know?



That's European, Canadian and Cuba Sailings they are canceling. They probably know those are not likely to happen and it would be hard to fill new itineraries all things considered. Right now it's still in Cadiz being retrofitted. Cadiz is shut down IIRC, so it'll be a while before they can even get it finished. They will probably leave it parked there as long as Cadiz will let them after they open back up to shipyard work and finish the retrofit.


----------



## Lola Granola

FigmentSpark said:


> Wow!  Radiance sailing through Nov 1?  Are there just not that many or do they know something we don't know?



When I saw that I thought the same thing. What does Carnival know that we don’t?


----------



## mom4fun

cvjw said:


> My family is on a cruise in 6 weeks that will not be sailing. No way there won’t be people with Coronavirus at that point. I am willing to reschedule to the same cruise next year so that DCL can use my $9600 for a year. But, the same cruise next year in the same cabins is $1600 more. This may not be DCLs fault, but it also isn’t my fault. I don’t want to be out another $1600 for the same cruise - DCL should kick in the extra 25% credit to cover it if they want me to sail.
> 
> The longer they take to cancel the cruise, the fewer cabins are available on that cruise. They may just drag their feet long enough to push me to a total refund.


In my opinion, DCL should give everyone who’s cruise is canceled, a chance to rebook with the credit by 24 months from the day they would be getting off the cruise, Just like a placeholder.


----------



## smmco

Lola Granola said:


> When I saw that I thought the same thing. What does Carnival know that we don’t?


 Carnival doesn't cruise in Europe every year and when they do it's usually to launch a new ship. I think this is the first year they've had multiple ships over there. Their primary market is the Caribbean. They probably had so many people cancel they decided to cancel the season. Other cruise lines may follow suit. I don't think it's because they know anything it's just a lack of customers. It's the same reason airlines have reduced flight by 70%. They don't want to fly or sail empty ships.


----------



## mattrowe19

Chemist said:


> Us June Alaska people KNOW our cruise isn't happening.
> FACT, it cannot happen.  The port of Vancouver is closed.
> 
> I'm fine with not getting a refund IMMEDIATELY.
> 
> I am NOT fine with Disney refusing to even acknowledge that our cruise isn't happening and getting my refund in progress.



I totally agree. I'm supposed to be on the May 8 Hawaii sailing. Until a couple of weeks ago, there was hope that maybe DCL would get a waiver and be able to sail out of San Diego. But the Hawaii quarantine order killed those hopes. Now the Port of San Diego is closed too. The lack of communication or even acknowledgement has been the frustrating part. My sailing has exactly zero open ports. It's not happening. 

I know we'll get our money or a credit at some point. But in the meantime there's a ton of people left in limbo.


----------



## fsjking

Lola Granola said:


> When I saw that I thought the same thing. What does Carnival know that we don’t?



They know that Radiance is still at the indefinitely closed shipyards in Cadiz getting retrofitted.


----------



## FigmentSpark

Oh, good.  I thought maybe they were just giving up on the whole year.


----------



## jenmiller114

We were supposed to be on the April 25 Wonder sailing to Vancouver to celebrate DH 50th birthday.  I knew the cruise wasn't going to happen and I knew that they would eventually tell me what my options were once they had it worked out.  And they did.  When I called on Tuesday to transfer my credit to another sailing, the agent told me that every single cancellation has to be processed by the accounting department.  That department is much smaller than the reservations department and it's a major task because it's not just per reservation, it's per person.  When I called, she already knew what my refund amount would be and was able to quickly transfer it to the new cruise.    She said the refund on the port charges will take awhile because that has to go back through accounting just the same as if I had cancelled the cruise and asked for a refund. They can't do that until they have confirmation of what I want to do with the cruise.  FWIW I was able to cancel another cruise which isn't until next summer and she said that refund can be processed by her so it will come much quicker. 

By having the accounting department pre-process the refunds, they are able to send out notices and issue the refunds/credits starting the next day.  And the credit transfers can be done online vs. over the phone which frees up the phone lines for people who need to call vs those who know what they want and can just make the reservation online themselves.  I think that's why the wait times are not near as long now.

If they were to just blanket cancel all cruises through June, the accounting department would be even more overwhelmed and who knows how long it would take for those refunds/credits to be processed.  If you are going to Alaska in June, you know your cruise is going to be cancelled and you know they are going to issue a refund or give you a credit.  It is just going to take awhile before they can do it because they have to deal with the thousands of people who were booked in April and May first.  It really is a matter of waiting your turn and letting them do their job.  Would it be nice to be able to get last years pricing for next year?  I can't disagree.  But I really don't think they owe us anything more than what we paid because there is no way they could have predicted this.  I am 100% certain they would rather keep you on the ship this summer and sell those rooms next summer to someone else.   I think the 125% if a fair gesture considering the circumstances and I was happy to take it and know that I will get to still get to go on a cruise this year.  It would be nice to have the money in my pocket but I need something to look forward to and I appreciate that they are giving us options even if it is taking longer than we would prefer.


----------



## To the honeypots

jenmiller114 said:


> We were supposed to be on the April 25 Wonder sailing to Vancouver to celebrate DH 50th birthday.  I knew the cruise wasn't going to happen and I knew that they would eventually tell me what my options were once they had it worked out.  And they did.  When I called on Tuesday to transfer my credit to another sailing, the agent told me that every single cancellation has to be processed by the accounting department.  That department is much smaller than the reservations department and it's a major task because it's not just per reservation, it's per person.  When I called, she already knew what my refund amount would be and was able to quickly transfer it to the new cruise.    She said the refund on the port charges will take awhile because that has to go back through accounting just the same as if I had cancelled the cruise and asked for a refund. They can't do that until they have confirmation of what I want to do with the cruise.  FWIW I was able to cancel another cruise which isn't until next summer and she said that refund can be processed by her so it will come much quicker.
> 
> By having the accounting department pre-process the refunds, they are able to send out notices and issue the refunds/credits starting the next day.  And the credit transfers can be done online vs. over the phone which frees up the phone lines for people who need to call vs those who know what they want and can just make the reservation online themselves.  I think that's why the wait times are not near as long now.
> 
> If they were to just blanket cancel all cruises through June, the accounting department would be even more overwhelmed and who knows how long it would take for those refunds/credits to be processed.  If you are going to Alaska in June, you know your cruise is going to be cancelled and you know they are going to issue a refund or give you a credit.  It is just going to take awhile before they can do it because they have to deal with the thousands of people who were booked in April and May first.  It really is a matter of waiting your turn and letting them do their job.  Would it be nice to be able to get last years pricing for next year?  I can't disagree.  But I really don't think they owe us anything more than what we paid because there is no way they could have predicted this.  I am 100% certain they would rather keep you on the ship this summer and sell those rooms next summer to someone else.   I think the 125% if a fair gesture considering the circumstances and I was happy to take it and know that I will get to still get to go on a cruise this year.  It would be nice to have the money in my pocket but I need something to look forward to and I appreciate that they are giving us options even if it is taking longer than we would prefer.



I think a majority of the issue is more the lack of communication and/or an acknowledgement that the cruise isn’t happening.  They can admit it isn’t happening and provide the June Alaska bookings their eventual options WITHOUT allowing us to rebook immediately.  I am fine with waiting to a certain date to be able to rebook.  I just want some type of acknowledgment that the cruise I booked is not happening and that I will not be losing 1000s of dollars. 

You have to remember you had the peace of mind knowing you had the option to get a 100% credit from early on when they first announced the policy through May 31st.   As of yesterday, the June Alaska bookings still don’t have a delayed cancel policy or even the option to rebook at 100%.  We are still being told our itinerary can be modified and there is no guarantee we will even get a credit if we don’t like the new itinerary and choose not to sail.


----------



## Dopey 2020

For any wondering about placeholders and credits, I can only tell you my experience. Was booked on the Dream 4/20 and waited for Disney to cancel. My placeholder was returned to me and we immediately booked another cruise with it as well as the 125%. Ended up being cheaper than the original and the rest is now a substantial onboard credit.


----------



## jenmiller114

To the honeypots said:


> I think a majority of the issue is more the lack of communication and/or an acknowledgement that the cruise isn’t happening.  They can admit it isn’t happening and provide the June Alaska bookings their eventual options WITHOUT allowing us to rebook immediately.  I am fine with waiting to a certain date to be able to rebook.  I just want some type of acknowledgment that the cruise I booked is not happening and that I will not be losing 1000s of dollars.
> 
> You have to remember you had the piece of mind knowing you had the option to get a 100% credit from early on when they first announced the policy through May 31st.   As of yesterday, the June Alaska bookings still don’t have a delayed cancel policy or even the option to rebook at 100%.  We are still being told our itinerary can be modified and there is no guarantee we will even get a credit if we don’t like the new itinerary and chose not to sail.



I do agree with you there.  They should be letting you know what the plan is for the Alaska cruises and Europe, for that matter.  I think they don't know.  I think they are hoping to have another option to offer in place of those cruises.  If they can't go to Alaska, maybe they can go somewhere else.  For those with the time off, maybe you will take the option of something vs. the nothing they have right now?  Probably not because nothing is the same as Alaska or Europe.  But when this is over, some people may just want to go somewhere.  Anywhere.   As soon as they tell you they are definitely not going to sail, the cancellations will flood in faster than they can manage them and they will not be ready to process them and that's what they are trying to avoid.  

Personally, I am shocked you can still book a cruise on May 4.  There is no way that sailing is happening.  But I don't think they want to rule out the possibility until they have no other choice.   I volunteer for a baseball league and we are in the same situation.  Some people are upset with us and think we should cancel the season now but others still want to play and are holding out hope that we can get in at least part of the season.  We will never make everyone happy.  For now we are waiting until we know for sure that we have no other option because we have to do what is best for the league.  Thankfully I only have to refund one cruise worth of people if it comes down to that.  I can barely sleep thinking about it because I know that's probably the reality and it will be a ton of work.  But when the time comes, I'll do what I have to do because I will know we exhausted all of our options.


----------



## Lola Granola

To the honeypots said:


> I think a majority of the issue is more the lack of communication and/or an acknowledgement that the cruise isn’t happening.  They can admit it isn’t happening and provide the June Alaska bookings their eventual options WITHOUT allowing us to rebook immediately.  I am fine with waiting to a certain date to be able to rebook.  I just want some type of acknowledgment that the cruise I booked is not happening and that I will not be losing 1000s of dollars.
> 
> You have to remember you had the piece of mind knowing you had the option to get a 100% credit from early on when they first announced the policy through May 31st.   As of yesterday, the June Alaska bookings still don’t have a delayed cancel policy or even the option to rebook at 100%.  We are still being told our itinerary can be modified and there is no guarantee we will even get a credit if we don’t like the new itinerary and chose not to sail.



That’s exactly it. Everyone else has been given, at least, the option to move to another date. The June Alaska cruises have been given zero options and have had almost no communication. That’s the concern.  They even gave the July cruises on the Magic the option to move, which is as it should be, but those ports are actually open. Ours are literally closed.


----------



## is_this_ya_boy

is_this_ya_boy said:


> So I ended up calling DCL this morning about the cruise. They said I had not cancelled, but instead it was put in a “hold” queue. I was told that only those who had not put their cruise on hold void get the offer. The agent told me they have been fielding a lot of similar calls, so the higher ups are determining whether to extend the offer to those who did the same as me. If we are extended the offer, it will be emailed to your address on file. I’m not going to hold my breath.


I received an email stating that I’ve got the extra 25% credit to use within 15 months. Woo!


----------



## NokOnHarts

For the cruises that have been cancelled, the e-mails state that once you take the 125% you are still able to cancel if you later decide you cannot sail. Has anyone asked for clarification on this? Are you able to cancel only up until a certain date or is close to the date of sailing allowed? It seems very vague.


----------



## MomOTwins

NokOnHarts said:


> For the cruises that have been cancelled, the e-mails state that once you take the 125% you are still able to cancel if you later decide you cannot sail. Has anyone asked for clarification on this? Are you able to cancel only up until a certain date or is close to the date of sailing allowed? It seems very vague.


I posted this in another thread, but the email also states the cancellation terms of the future cruise will apply.  So 100% refund up to PIF, then you start to forfeit funds as follows (unless you have a *GT fare, which is 100% non-refundable):

*Cruises 1 to 5 Nights (Excluding Suites and Concierge Staterooms)*

Days Prior to Vacation Commencement DateFee Amount89-45 daysDeposit per Guest44-30 days50% of vacation price per Guest29-15 days75% of vacation price per Guest14 days or less100% of vacation price per Guest
*Cruises of 6 Nights or More (Excluding Suites and Concierge Staterooms)*

Days Prior to Vacation Commencement DateFee Amount119-56 daysDeposit per Guest55-30 days50% of vacation price per Guest29-15 days75% of vacation price per Guest14 days or less100% of vacation price per Guest
*Suite and Concierge Staterooms: All Sailings*

Days Prior to Vacation Commencement DateFee Amount90 days or moreDeposit per Guest89-56 days50% of vacation price per Guest55-30 days75% of vacation price per Guest29 days or less100% of vacation price per Guest


----------



## harriet2

Lola Granola said:


> That’s exactly it. Everyone else has been given, at least, the option to move to another date. The June Alaska cruises have been given zero options and have had almost no communication. That’s the concern.  They even gave the July cruises on the Magic the option to move, which is as it should be, but those ports are actually open. Ours are literally closed.


I can assure you the Mediterranean ports aren't open at the moment


----------



## Lola Granola

harriet2 said:


> I can assure you the Mediterranean ports aren't open at the moment



No, but they are also not closed in June, as they are in Canada.


----------



## AZMermaid

Are VGT rates still refundable/credit if the ship doesn’t sail? Our July cruise now has a VGT rate that we are thinking about cancelling and rebooking for. It’s $1600 cheaper than our original booking last September.


----------



## ajo

AZMermaid said:


> Are VGT rates still refundable/credit if the ship doesn’t sail? Our July cruise now has a VGT rate that we are thinking about cancelling and rebooking for. It’s $1600 cheaper than our original booking last September.


We had booked the VGT rate on the 4/24 Wonder cruise that was cancelled. We were offered the 100% refund (or 125% FCC) because it was cancelled. The VGT did not make a difference.


----------



## MomOTwins

Well, we had more bad news today.  My in-laws got bad news from their doctor and won't be able to cruise with us after all.  Our cruise was in late May and we were hoping they might be able to reschedule for later in the summer or next year and still take advantage of the 100% FCC option, but based on my mother-in-law's prognosis that won't be possible.  

My DH and I wrestled back and forth about whether the roll the dice and hope DCL cancels, but our 45 day mark was looming and with all the uncertainty we just can't be sure 100% that DCL will cancel (we're on the Dream, so unlike Alaska/Europe it does seem possible to us they might go forward with our bahamas cruise) and so we decided to deal with the loss of the 20% deposit rather than risk losing 50% or more if DCL decides not to cancel after we hit that 45-day mark.  

I am mostly just really sad that this was going to be our first (and probably only) vacation with my in-laws and now the kiddos will never get to have that special time with their grandparents.

I hate Covid 19.


----------



## monkeydawn

Lola Granola said:


> That’s exactly it. Everyone else has been given, at least, the option to move to another date. The June Alaska cruises have been given zero options and have had almost no communication. That’s the concern.  They even gave the July cruises on the Magic the option to move, which is as it should be, but those ports are actually open. Ours are literally closed.



I may be wrong but I thought the Canadian ports were still open when DCL made the call about the much worse off Med ports.  I can kind of see it from DCLs viewpoint, no matter what they do they are going to be in the wrong for some people.  If they go ahead and give you the option to rebook now at 100% credit then cancel these cruises later they will need to expend extra effort correcting all of those that jumped at the 100% to either 125% or refunds (assuming that's what they offer if they cancel).  Or refuse to give those that rebooked first the extra and really feel some wrath.  So say they go ahead and cancel now without the ability to have a plan in place.  Some people may jump at the refund and then be upset they didnt get the 125% or vice versa (I know theyd eventually get the refund but my understanding is that the people would need to wait out the clock on their credit before getting the refund if they initially choose the credit route).  By waiting a bit extra now I am sure they are hoping to have better plans in place.  It seems like DCL is doing the right thing, they are just trying to strike a balance on when its best for them and customer satisfaction IMO.

I am closely following how all cruise lines are handling this, who does what when and with how much prodding will inform which lines I take "big" cruises with in the future.  DCL is far from being the trailing line with what Ive witnessed.


----------



## To the honeypots

monkeydawn said:


> I may be wrong but I thought the Canadian ports were still open when DCL made the call about the much worse off Med ports.  I can kind of see it from DCLs viewpoint, no matter what they do they are going to be in the wrong for some people.  If they go ahead and give you the option to rebook now at 100% credit then cancel these cruises later they will need to expend extra effort correcting all of those that jumped at the 100% to either 125% or refunds (assuming that's what they offer if they cancel).  Or refuse to give those that rebooked first the extra and really feel some wrath.  So say they go ahead and cancel now without the ability to have a plan in place.  Some people may jump at the refund and then be upset they didnt get the 125% or vice versa (I know theyd eventually get the refund but my understanding is that the people would need to wait out the clock on their credit before getting the refund if they initially choose the credit route).  By waiting a bit extra now I am sure they are hoping to have better plans in place.  It seems like DCL is doing the right thing, they are just trying to strike a balance on when its best for them and customer satisfaction IMO.
> 
> I am closely following how all cruise lines are handling this, who does what when and with how much prodding will inform which lines I take "big" cruises with in the future.  DCL is far from being the trailing line with what Ive witnessed.



We will have to disagree on this.  The June 1st cruise moves to the 50% penalty as of Monday.  So, I am stuck debating whether to lose my deposit or risk that Disney will do the right thing and offer us to rebook at a later date. I think they will so we will likely risk it, but was expressly told if they change the cruise from an Alaskan cruise to another itinerary that we may not be able to get a refund if we don’t like the replacement cruise.  I don’t think that is right at all given our port is closed.


----------



## MomOTwins

To the honeypots said:


> We will have to disagree on this.  The June 1st cruise moves to the 50% penalty as of Monday.  So, I am stuck debating whether to lose my deposit or risk that Disney will do the right thing and offer us to rebook at a later date. I think they will so we will likely risk it, but was expressly told if they change the cruise from an Alaskan cruise to another itinerary that we may not be able to get a refund if we don’t like the replacement cruise.  I don’t think that is right at all given our port is closed.


Yep, that’s why we lost the game of chicken too—we didn’t want to go from losing deposit to losing 50% if they didn’t cancel a cruise that my MIL could no longer take due to Covid.  It would be nice if they let you switch to FCC but keep the cancellation policy at loss of deposit instead of making it 100% nonrefundable.


----------



## princessmommyx3

To the honeypots said:


> We will have to disagree on this.  The June 1st cruise moves to the 50% penalty as of Monday.  So, I am stuck debating whether to lose my deposit or risk that Disney will do the right thing and offer us to rebook at a later date. I think they will so we will likely risk it, but was expressly told if they change the cruise from an Alaskan cruise to another itinerary that we may not be able to get a refund if we don’t like the replacement cruise.  I don’t think that is right at all given our port is closed.



I think that’s highly unlikely. Every time they have had to completely change an itinerary in the past (due to hurricanes or civil unrest) they have given those booked on the cruise the option of a full refund.


----------



## To the honeypots

princessmommyx3 said:


> I think that’s highly unlikely. Every time they have had to completely change an itinerary in the past (due to hurricanes or civil unrest) they have given those booked on the cruise the option of a full refund.



I agree highly unlikely, which is why we will risk it. But, that is what I was told when I called.


----------



## CaliGrrl

MomOTwins said:


> Well, we had more bad news today.  My in-laws got bad news from their doctor and won't be able to cruise with us after all.  Our cruise was in late May and we were hoping they might be able to reschedule for later in the summer or next year and still take advantage of the 100% FCC option, but based on my mother-in-law's prognosis that won't be possible.
> 
> My DH and I wrestled back and forth about whether the roll the dice and hope DCL cancels, but our 45 day mark was looming and with all the uncertainty we just can't be sure 100% that DCL will cancel (we're on the Dream, so unlike Alaska/Europe it does seem possible to us they might go forward with our bahamas cruise) and so we decided to deal with the loss of the 20% deposit rather than risk losing 50% or more if DCL decides not to cancel after we hit that 45-day mark.
> 
> I am mostly just really sad that this was going to be our first (and probably only) vacation with my in-laws and now the kiddos will never get to have that special time with their grandparents.
> 
> I hate Covid 19.




We were scheduled for mid-May on the Dream and canceled. At this point, we have lost our deposit but couldn't run the risk of losing the whole thing if they somehow managed to sail. I'm hoping that once they do cancel, as I'm 99% sure they will, they will offer the non-refundable portion back to us like they did to the first round of people that canceled before the offer was made. It is a calculated risk. Best of luck to you.


----------



## MomOTwins

CaliGrrl said:


> We were scheduled for mid-May on the Dream and canceled. At this point, we have lost our deposit but couldn't run the risk of losing the whole thing if they somehow managed to sail. I'm hoping that once they do cancel, as I'm 99% sure they will, they will offer the non-refundable portion back to us like they did to the first round of people that canceled before the offer was made. It is a calculated risk. Best of luck to you.


Didn’t realize they did that kind of refund before when they cancelled.  Well, I won’t count on it, but if they do that it’d be nice.


----------



## LAX

CaliGrrl said:


> We were scheduled for mid-May on the Dream and canceled. At this point, we have lost our deposit but couldn't run the risk of losing the whole thing if they somehow managed to sail. I'm hoping that once they do cancel, as I'm 99% sure they will, they will offer the non-refundable portion back to us like they did to the first round of people that canceled before the offer was made. It is a calculated risk. Best of luck to you.



Did you cancel before DCL offered temporary flexible cancellation? I thought all sailings through May 31 are eligible to rebook up until the day before embarkation (unless that sailing ends up being cancelled instead). I am faced with the same decision (to lose 10% deposit now or gamble for my June sailing to end up cancelling) towards the end of the month. I think unless there is still a government order in place by June, DCL will likely try to start back up even though it's probably still not a good idea to cruise by then.

LAX


----------



## CaliGrrl

LAX said:


> Did you cancel before DCL offered temporary flexible cancellation? I thought all sailings through May 31 are eligible to rebook up until the day before embarkation (unless that sailing ends up being cancelled instead). I am faced with the same decision (to lose 10% deposit now or gamble for my June sailing to end up cancelling) towards the end of the month. I think unless there is still a government order in place by June, DCL will likely try to start back up even though it's probably still not a good idea to cruise by then.
> 
> LAX




I canceled last week on day 46 prior to cruising. We did have the option of moving 100% to another date but at this point I don't think my mom is interested in ever cruising again. Once you move it, there is no option for any type of refund. So, for us, it made the most sense to cancel and lose as little as possible which was just the deposit. We did have the travel insurance through Disney so we have the option of filing a claim. We could then use 75% of the non-refundable deposit to apply towards a future cruise. I haven't filed the claim yet because I'm fairly certain the cruise will be canceled and hoping I'll be able to recoup the deposit.


----------



## MomOTwins

CaliGrrl said:


> I canceled last week on day 46 prior to cruising. We did have the option of moving 100% to another date but at this point I don't think my mom is interested in ever cruising again. Once you move it, there is no option for any type of refund. So, for us, it made the most sense to cancel and lose as little as possible which was just the deposit. We did have the travel insurance through Disney so we have the option of filing a claim. We could then use 75% of the non-refundable deposit to apply towards a future cruise. I haven't filed the claim yet because I'm fairly certain the cruise will be canceled and hoping I'll be able to recoup the deposit.


Same here. Once you take the 100% rebooking deal, there is no ability to cancel and get any portion refunded.



LAX said:


> Did you cancel before DCL offered temporary flexible cancellation? I thought all sailings through May 31 are eligible to rebook up until the day before embarkation (unless that sailing ends up being cancelled instead). I am faced with the same decision (to lose 10% deposit now or gamble for my June sailing to end up cancelling) towards the end of the month. I think unless there is still a government order in place by June, DCL will likely try to start back up even though it's probably still not a good idea to cruise by then.


Annoyingly, we discovered the hard way that even if you had a 10% deposit (eg due to placeholder or that temporary promotion they did), the “deposit” you lose for purposes of cancellation penalty is 20% of the cruise fare.    Would have been nice if they had told me that before they cancelled but oh well.


----------



## harriet2

MomOTwins said:


> Annoyingly, we discovered the hard way that even if you had a 10% deposit (eg due to placeholder or that temporary promotion they did), the “deposit” you lose for purposes of cancellation penalty is 20% of the cruise fare.    Would have been nice if they had told me that before they cancelled but oh well.


I was wondering about that, because we also booked with a placeholder. We have some time left before PIF, but too bad you had to learn the hard way


----------



## LAX

MomOTwins said:


> Same here. Once you take the 100% rebooking deal, there is no ability to cancel and get any portion refunded.
> 
> 
> *Annoyingly, we discovered the hard way that even if you had a 10% deposit (eg due to placeholder or that temporary promotion they did), the “deposit” you lose for purposes of cancellation penalty is 20% of the cruise fare. *   Would have been nice if they had told me that before they cancelled but oh well.



Really? From what I understand, the deposit that I paid on my cruise was 10% (yes, it was with a placeholder), so I can't see how they can ding me for 20%. I guess I need to start emailing them to confirm before it gets too close to the deadline.

LAX


----------



## Pluto1008

MomOTwins said:


> Annoyingly, we discovered the hard way that even if you had a 10% deposit (eg due to placeholder or that temporary promotion they did), the “deposit” you lose for purposes of cancellation penalty is 20% of the cruise fare. Would have been nice if they had told me that before they cancelled but oh well.


I have called twice to ask about this and got the same answer both times. I was told that if I cancel after PIF, but more than 56 days out, that only the deposit would be lost and that it would be the 10% I paid when I booked using a placeholder. Each time I asked for the exact dollar amount I would lose and both times the CM quoted the 10% deposit amount that would be forfeited. It was very clear. I would only be losing the amount I paid as an initial deposit, which was only 10%. I hope this hasn't changed.


----------



## LAX

Pluto1008 said:


> I have called twice to ask about this and got the same answer both times. I was told that if I cancel after PIF, but more than 56 days out, that only the deposit would be lost and that it would be the 10% I paid when I booked using a placeholder. Each time I asked for the exact dollar amount I would lose and both times the CM quoted the 10% deposit amount that would be forfeited. It was very clear. I would only be losing the amount I paid as an initial deposit, which was only 10%. *I hope this hasn't changed*.



I certainly hope so, too. I am in the same position as you are. Either DCL offer penalty-free rebook or I take a 10% penalty. Thanks for the info.

LAX


----------



## Naeher

More crew are being sent home.


----------



## MomOTwins

Pluto1008 said:


> I have called twice to ask about this and got the same answer both times. I was told that if I cancel after PIF, but more than 56 days out, that only the deposit would be lost and that it would be the 10% I paid when I booked using a placeholder. Each time I asked for the exact dollar amount I would lose and both times the CM quoted the 10% deposit amount that would be forfeited. It was very clear. I would only be losing the amount I paid as an initial deposit, which was only 10%. I hope this hasn't changed.





LAX said:


> I certainly hope so, too. I am in the same position as you are. Either DCL offer penalty-free rebook or I take a 10% penalty. Thanks for the info.


I guess I made the mistake of not confirming it with them before cancelling then, but when I got the email breaking down the refund and the non-refundable portion, it was definitely 80-20 and not 90-10.  The credit hasn't posted to my account yet, but I'm assuming the email is accurate.


----------



## smmco

LAX said:


> I certainly hope so, too. I am in the same position as you are. Either DCL offer penalty-free rebook or I take a 10% penalty. Thanks for the info.
> 
> LAX


The penalty is 10% on a placeholder. I’m note sure about 50% off deposit promotion they were running. It’s sounds like it’s 20%.


----------



## rsvihla

We're booked on the May 8 10-night cruise on the Wonder from Honolulu to Vancouver.  We received our luggage tags a day or two ago (today is April 4, 2020).  However, the Port of Vancouver is closed to cruise ships until July 1.  On top of that, Hawaii requires all persons arriving from the mainland to self-quarantine for 14 days, and just a couple of days ago they imposed a new requirement that all inter-island travelers must self-quarantine for 14 days.  Even if the Port of Vancouver reopens in time for the Wonder to get to Honolulu by May 8, Hawaii's self-quarantine rules means we'd have to arrive in Honolulu on April 23 to self-quarantine for 14 full days (assuming we can find a flight), and then we would have to quarantine for 14 days upon arrival in Hilo, then 14 days upon arrival on Kauai, then 14 days upon arrival on Maui, which would turn the 10-night cruise into a 52-night cruise.  And that's ignoring the fact the April 29 9-night cruise from Vancouver to Honolulu would face the same self-quarantines, turning it into a 51-night cruise, arriving on June 19.  The self-quarantines in Hawaii are currently in effect until April 30, but will almost certainly be extended.  So I can't see any way that the Hawaii cruises can possibly happen.  Am I missing something here?


----------



## LAX

MomOTwins said:


> I guess I made the mistake of not confirming it with them before cancelling then, but when I got the email breaking down the refund and the non-refundable portion, it was definitely 80-20 and not 90-10.  The credit hasn't posted to my account yet, but I'm assuming the email is accurate.



Did you book yours with a placeholder? I would argue for the 10% deposit because that was the terms of booking a placeholder if I am not mistaken.

LAX


----------



## Tay N Evie's Mom

What has annoyed me over the last few days is the fact that DCL and WDW closing timeframes do not line up.  WDW is closed until further notice and not taking reservations until after June 1st. DCL is only cancelled until April 28th. I currently have a May 23rd cruise booked and have hotel stays at WDW before and after the cruise. My cruise isn’t cancelled, but as of right now I have nowhere to stay before or after the cruise and I purchased round trip cruise transfers, so no transportation to or from the cruise either. I just wish DCL would follow suit and cancel until June 1st. I plan on moving my cruise, but would like to get the 125% if possible since the new cruise is more expensive.


----------



## chinarider

W


----------



## mousefan73

rsvihla said:


> We're booked on the May 8 10-night cruise on the Wonder from Honolulu to Vancouver.  We received our luggage tags a day or two ago (today is April 4, 2020).  However, the Port of Vancouver is closed to cruise ships until July 1.  On top of that, Hawaii requires all persons arriving from the mainland to self-quarantine for 14 days, and just a couple of days ago they imposed a new requirement that all inter-island travelers must self-quarantine for 14 days.  Even if the Port of Vancouver reopens in time for the Wonder to get to Honolulu by May 8, Hawaii's self-quarantine rules means we'd have to arrive in Honolulu on April 23 to self-quarantine for 14 full days (assuming we can find a flight), and then we would have to quarantine for 14 days upon arrival in Hilo, then 14 days upon arrival on Kauai, then 14 days upon arrival on Maui, which would turn the 10-night cruise into a 52-night cruise.  And that's ignoring the fact the April 29 9-night cruise from Vancouver to Honolulu would face the same self-quarantines, turning it into a 51-night cruise, arriving on June 19.  The self-quarantines in Hawaii are currently in effect until April 30, but will almost certainly be extended.  So I can't see any way that the Hawaii cruises can possibly happen.  Am I missing something here?


no you are not. You basically summarizeD it all in a good nutshell. We are on the first leg of that itinerary and just mind-boggling how we really have no new news besides the “we are working on things“. My only hope is that there will be some major shifting and changes overall on their itineraries fleet  schedule. I think a lot of this has to also do if the magic is even going over to Europe this year. My only hope is that through this reshuffling they find a ship to maybe reschedule this late this year or 2021. I would keep my booking and shift within that time frame.


----------



## FSU Girl

rsvihla said:


> We're booked on the May 8 10-night cruise on the Wonder from Honolulu to Vancouver.  We received our luggage tags a day or two ago (today is April 4, 2020).  However, the Port of Vancouver is closed to cruise ships until July 1.  On top of that, Hawaii requires all persons arriving from the mainland to self-quarantine for 14 days, and just a couple of days ago they imposed a new requirement that all inter-island travelers must self-quarantine for 14 days.  Even if the Port of Vancouver reopens in time for the Wonder to get to Honolulu by May 8, Hawaii's self-quarantine rules means we'd have to arrive in Honolulu on April 23 to self-quarantine for 14 full days (assuming we can find a flight), and then we would have to quarantine for 14 days upon arrival in Hilo, then 14 days upon arrival on Kauai, then 14 days upon arrival on Maui, which would turn the 10-night cruise into a 52-night cruise.  And that's ignoring the fact the April 29 9-night cruise from Vancouver to Honolulu would face the same self-quarantines, turning it into a 51-night cruise, arriving on June 19.  The self-quarantines in Hawaii are currently in effect until April 30, but will almost certainly be extended.  So I can't see any way that the Hawaii cruises can possibly happen.  Am I missing something here?


I think they know it’s not going to be sailing. They only haven’t cancelled it yet to give the call centers time to process the other cancellations and will do another wave of cancellations later. They might be hoping that the world fixes itself and they won’t have to cancel anymore. With the current restrictions there’s no way they can sail


----------



## _auroraborealis_

They released most of the Magic entertainers rehearsing for summer, and they're now sending crew members home. Once crew goes home they won't be back within 60 days or more, particularly given the status of viral spread in places like India.

Most of the ships won't be going anywhere.


----------



## Madzac

We are set to cruise early July. Our PIF was before this was realized to be as serious here in the US. One week later and I would have without hesitation moved or canceled. At this point I’m frustrated. I personally don’t feel cruising in July is responsible (choice for my family, ymmv). I’m not asking for a refund. I’d just like the ability to move this to next year without losing money.  I did a little research this morning and just about every cruise line is allowing you to move cruises if you are scheduled before September. Why can’t DCL allow June and July cruisers the same option?  
My brother and I planned this cruise together for our families when our mom was dying last year. We need this time. But we will not be able to enjoy ourselves.  

Come on Disney!


----------



## LAX

_auroraborealis_ said:


> They released most of the Magic entertainers rehearsing for summer, and they're now sending crew members home. Once crew goes home they won't be back within 60 days or more, particularly given the status of viral spread in places like India.
> 
> Most of the ships won't be going anywhere.



Have you heard similar developments regarding the Fantasy? I have to take a 10% penalty hit soon on a June sailing if DCL doesn't extend the flexible rebooking to those sailings. Thanks.

LAX


----------



## texansue

_auroraborealis_ said:


> They released most of the Magic entertainers rehearsing for summer, and they're now sending crew members home. Once crew goes home they won't be back within 60 days or more, particularly given the status of viral spread in places like India.
> 
> Most of the ships won't be going anywhere.



Where is the best place to learn info like this? Curious where you're reading this so I can stay abreast of the most recent news too.



LAX said:


> Have you heard similar developments regarding the Fantasy? I have to take a 10% penalty hit soon on a June sailing if DCL doesn't extend the flexible rebooking to those sailings. Thanks.
> 
> LAX


Same! I'm on a beginning of June Fantasy cruise and am trying to decide what to do.


----------



## ColoradoMom12

LAX said:


> Have you heard similar developments regarding the Fantasy? I have to take a 10% penalty hit soon on a June sailing if DCL doesn't extend the flexible rebooking to those sailings.





texansue said:


> Same! I'm on a beginning of June Fantasy cruise and am trying to decide what to do.


Another June Fantasy cruise here. I’m also trying to decide what to do...I’m hopeful rebooking will be an option.


----------



## _auroraborealis_

LAX said:


> Have you heard similar developments regarding the Fantasy? I have to take a 10% penalty hit soon on a June sailing if DCL doesn't extend the flexible rebooking to those sailings. Thanks.
> 
> LAX



DCL is releasing crew across the entire line, not just the Magic. So it may be that they're hanging onto enough crew to maybe have 1-2 ships going, but I don't know. The CMs posting the contract term letters don't know how much of the total crew is being let go, and because the ships are flagged Bahamas and thus not subject to US reporting rules for mass firings, it's anyone's guess right now.

There are a number of groups on Facebook, including a couple of public groups of alumni CMs who don't feel themselves held by gag order who are friends with people still on the ships who have been told not to talk.


----------



## LAX

We June Fantasy cruisers probably need to band together to get DCL to offer us some help! I am frustrated because those sailing before June have gotten their flexible rebooking or cancellation. Many sailings after June (not sure about July, but definitely August) have gotten their PIF extended 30 days, which effectively allows them to cancel penalty free. However, those sailing in June have been stuck in limbo for almost a month now!

LAX


----------



## BruinEd03

rsvihla said:


> We're booked on the May 8 10-night cruise on the Wonder from Honolulu to Vancouver.  We received our luggage tags a day or two ago (today is April 4, 2020).  However, the Port of Vancouver is closed to cruise ships until July 1.  On top of that, Hawaii requires all persons arriving from the mainland to self-quarantine for 14 days, and just a couple of days ago they imposed a new requirement that all inter-island travelers must self-quarantine for 14 days.  Even if the Port of Vancouver reopens in time for the Wonder to get to Honolulu by May 8, Hawaii's self-quarantine rules means we'd have to arrive in Honolulu on April 23 to self-quarantine for 14 full days (assuming we can find a flight), and then we would have to quarantine for 14 days upon arrival in Hilo, then 14 days upon arrival on Kauai, then 14 days upon arrival on Maui, which would turn the 10-night cruise into a 52-night cruise.  And that's ignoring the fact the April 29 9-night cruise from Vancouver to Honolulu would face the same self-quarantines, turning it into a 51-night cruise, arriving on June 19.  The self-quarantines in Hawaii are currently in effect until April 30, but will almost certainly be extended.  So I can't see any way that the Hawaii cruises can possibly happen.  Am I missing something here?



It is the shorter of 14 days or the duration of your stay.  So if you stayed 10 days, you would be quarantined for 10 days.  In effect, you would be unable to disembark the ship, or if you did, you would have to go straight to a hotel and self-quarantine.  

"The mandatory 14-day self-quarantine orders are:

Proceed directly from the airport to your designated quarantine location, which is the location identified and affirmed by you on the mandatory State of Hawai‘i Department of Agriculture Plants and Animals Declaration Form.
*Remain in your designated quarantine location for a period of 14 days or the duration of your stay in the State of Hawai‘i, whichever is shorter.*

If you are a resident, your designated quarantine location is your place of residence.
*If you are a visitor, your designated quarantine location is your hotel room or rented lodging.*
You can only leave your designated quarantine location for medical emergencies or to seek medical care."
https://hidot.hawaii.gov/coronavirus/


----------



## NAB

texansue said:


> Where is the best place to learn info like this? Curious where you're reading this so I can stay abreast of the most recent news


I’m guessing because the entertainers practice in Toronto and all non essential is shut down. All to do with distancing and only can have groups of 5

Big Brother Canada production was shut down as well . All the house guests were sent home and they only started beginning in March.


----------



## VWLforever

DCL news now reporting that 38 CM's onboard the Wonder have been diagnosed with COVID, as it sits docked. That ship isn't going anywhere for a long time...


----------



## Deploraboo

Sadly, the DIS bankruptcy watch has officially begun. Splurging on Fox assets may go down in history as the biggest corporate blunder in history.


----------



## Madzac

LAX said:


> We June Fantasy cruisers probably need to band together to get DCL to offer us some help! I am frustrated because those sailing before June have gotten their flexible rebooking or cancellation. Many sailings after June (not sure about July, but definitely August) have gotten their PIF extended 30 days, which effectively allows them to cancel penalty free. However, those sailing in June have been stuck in limbo for almost a month now!
> 
> LAX


Yep we are early July. They extended paid in full shortly after our date. Our option right now is to lose money if we rebook. It’s not right.  I don’t need a refund at this point, just let me move the cruise without penalty.  Every other cruise line is!


----------



## Lola Granola

Madzac said:


> Yep we are early July. They extended paid in full shortly after our date. Our option right now is to lose money if we rebook. It’s not right.  I don’t need a refund at this point, just let me move the cruise without penalty.  Every other cruise line is!



RCCL is handling multiple cancellations at once well into the summer and just one of their Oasis class ships can hold almost twice as many as the Fantasy can. This isn’t just about overwhelming the phone lines. I love Disney but I’m basically over DCL at this point. I don’t want to reschedule. I want my money back.


----------



## Madzac

Lola Granola said:


> RCCL is handling multiple cancellations at once well into the summer and just one of their Oasis class ships can hold almost twice as many as the Fantasy can. This isn’t just about overwhelming the phone lines. I love Disney but I’m basically over DCL at this point. I don’t want to reschedule. I want my money back.


We have only ever cruised Disney. Huge fans. But when every other cruise line is allowing flexible rebooking/cancels through September and Disney won’t past 5/31 I’m losing patience too.


----------



## FigmentSpark

It's not about overwhelming the phone lines, it's about they're only giving the earlier sailings 15 months to use the credit.  If all the sailings book up quickly within the time a March sailing has to book, then they have to refund or extend.  If they don't cancel the May sailings until the March and April are mostly decided, they will have less chance of that loss.


----------



## Lola Granola

FigmentSpark said:


> It's not about overwhelming the phone lines, it's about they're only giving the earlier sailings 15 months to use the credit.  If all the sailings book up quickly within the time a March sailing has to book, then they have to refund or extend.  If they don't cancel the May sailings until the March and April are mostly decided, they will have less chance of that loss.



I can see that, but jeez, just give people longer to travel again.


----------



## FigmentSpark

I like your idea, but maybe they don't want it on the books that long or long enough that it affects new bookings for summer or the upcoming fall itineraries.  I'm not saying it's right, but fiscally, I can see that being the reason.  They only have 4 ships, so fewer sailings than other lines to choose from.  

But I agree, the May sailings should be dealt with now, or they should prepare to give 150, not 125 credit.


----------



## Lola Granola

FigmentSpark said:


> I like your idea, but maybe they don't want it on the books that long or long enough that it affects new bookings for summer or the upcoming fall itineraries.  I'm not saying it's right, but fiscally, I can see that being the reason.  They only have 4 ships, so fewer sailings than other lines to choose from.
> 
> But I agree, the May sailings should be dealt with now, or they should prepare to give 150, not 125 credit.



That makes sense.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

As of yesterday, the CDC changed its policies on how cruise ships must get passengers disembarking from their ships home from US ports:

CDC recommends that cruise ship travelers with no symptoms or mild symptoms disembark as quickly and safely as possible at US ports of entry:
*Cruise line companies must get travelers directly to their homes via chartered or private transportation.*
*Commercial flights and public transportation may not be used.*

The announcement goes on to say:  "We will continue to evaluate and update our recommendations for returning cruise ship travelers as the situation evolves."  Probably stating the obvious, but until this is lifted, I would imagine there will be no new sailings with guests onboard disembarking in US ports.

The full announcement is here:  https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/travelers/cruise-ship/what-cdc-is-doing.html


----------



## NAB

VWLforever said:


> DCL news now reporting that 38 CM's onboard the Wonder have been diagnosed with COVID, as it sits docked. That ship isn't going anywhere for a long time...


So sad....yes it won’t be going anywhere. We all know it wasn’t going to Hawaii.


----------



## mousefan73

Deploraboo said:


> Sadly, the DIS bankruptcy watch has officially begun. Splurging on Fox assets may go down in history as the biggest corporate blunder in history.


Well least we have the Simpsons to binge while in  quarantine


----------



## bunnm09

FigmentSpark said:


> I like your idea, but maybe they don't want it on the books that long or long enough that it affects new bookings for summer or the upcoming fall itineraries.  I'm not saying it's right, but fiscally, I can see that being the reason.  They only have 4 ships, so fewer sailings than other lines to choose from.
> 
> But I agree, the May sailings should be dealt with now, or they should prepare to give 150, not 125 credit.


Yeah I’m guessing the lack of ships compared to the other lines has something to do with it. Royal and carnival can be more flexible and go further out because they have 20+ ships sailing. If Disney let everyone through September reschedule now all of 2021 would fill up real fast. And then what do they do? Not saying it’s right but I’m guessing that’s part of it


----------



## JWelch62

Just got the official email from DCL cancelling the May 8th cruise from HI to Vancouver. 125%  15 months



EDIT(s) - Fixed date and added image


----------



## jedijill

Just got the official cancellation for both legs of the Hawaii cruises.


----------



## mousefan73

jedijill said:


> Just got the official cancellation for both legs of the Hawaii cruises.


yup we too... snff snff..


----------



## mousefan73

Question for the 125% option.. Our cancelled cruise was for my mom and I ( then people) . If we rebook, then we would most likely do a cruise for a family of 4.  Would they use this credit for the whole stateroom or only per person? I read some small print and I fear it means that the credit can only be used for my mom and I .... even if the new cruise is less value, that credit couldnt be "transferred" to other people, But even if in same stateroom? thx

ps.. but at this point I am leaning towards the refund.


----------



## tidefan

mousefan73 said:


> yup we too... snff snff..


Now if they’d only cancel the early Med and Greek Isles Cruises....


----------



## ajo

mousefan73 said:


> Question for the 125% option.. Our cancelled cruise was for my mom and I ( then people) . If we rebook, then we would most likely do a cruise for a family of 4.  Would they use this credit for the whole stateroom or only per person? I read some small print and I fear it means that the credit can only be used for my mom and I .... even if the new cruise is less value, that credit couldnt be "transferred" to other people, But even if in same stateroom? thx
> 
> ps.. but at this point I am leaning towards the refund.


The credit it just for the passengers on the cancelled cruise (you and your Mom). You can add people to the rescheduled cruise reservation, but the FCC can only be applied to the cost for the original passengers.


----------



## mousefan73

tidefan said:


> Now if they’d only cancel the early Med and Greek Isles Cruises....


what is so sucks is that this had to happen in a year when they did so many special sailings.. hawaii, greece etc....


----------



## DisneyWishes14

*UPDATE:*_ *April 6, 2020 - *_*Disney Wonder Sailings Cancelled Through End of June*
The Canadian government has announced that it will not allow any ship with more than 500 passengers to dock in any Canadian port until July 1, at the earliest. Given that your sailing on the Disney Wonder is scheduled to embark and/or debark in Vancouver and Disney Cruise Line has not been able to secure an alternate homeport, it is necessary to cancel their sailing.

In light of this cancellation, Disney Cruise Line is offering the choice of a 125% future cruise credit to be used for a future sailing within 15 months of their original sail date, or a full refund. The credit has been automatically added to their account. Guests and travel agents may place a reservation on hold by applying it as a payment option when booking a new reservation online. The future cruise credit can be added to the booking once you reach the checkout screen. 

The following sailings on the Disney Wonder will be cancelled:


9-Night Hawaiian Cruise 4/29
10-Night Hawaiian Cruise 5/8
7-Night Alaska Cruise 5/18
7-Night Alaska Cruise 5/25
7-Night Alaska Cruise 6/1
7-Night Alaska Cruise 6/8
7-Night Alaska Cruise 6/15
7-Night Alaska Cruise 6/22
7-Night Alaska Cruise 6/29


----------



## spacecanada

The great thing is that cruise credits are available NOW for those affected by today's cancellations.  We were able to apply the credits to a booking I placed on hold over a week ago.  As much as we could use the refund right now, it feels better to have something to look forward to -- for us, anyway.


----------



## MomOTwins

DisneyWishes14 said:


> *UPDATE:*_ *April 6, 2020 - *_*Disney Wonder Sailings Cancelled Through End of June*
> The Canadian government has announced that it will not allow any ship with more than 500 passengers to dock in any Canadian port until July 1, at the earliest. Given that your sailing on the Disney Wonder is scheduled to embark and/or debark in Vancouver and Disney Cruise Line has not been able to secure an alternate homeport, it is necessary to cancel their sailing.
> 
> In light of this cancellation, Disney Cruise Line is offering the choice of a 125% future cruise credit to be used for a future sailing within 15 months of their original sail date, or a full refund. The credit has been automatically added to their account. Guests and travel agents may place a reservation on hold by applying it as a payment option when booking a new reservation online. The future cruise credit can be added to the booking once you reach the checkout screen.
> 
> The following sailings on the Disney Wonder will be cancelled:
> 
> 
> 9-Night Hawaiian Cruise 4/29
> 10-Night Hawaiian Cruise 5/8
> 7-Night Alaska Cruise 5/18
> 7-Night Alaska Cruise 5/25
> 7-Night Alaska Cruise 6/1
> 7-Night Alaska Cruise 6/8
> 7-Night Alaska Cruise 6/15
> 7-Night Alaska Cruise 6/22
> 7-Night Alaska Cruise 6/29



Well, glad folks on the wonder will know what is happening, but have to say I am a little disappointed we are now down to announcements one ship at a time.


----------



## ladyofthetramp

tidefan said:


> Now if they’d only cancel the early Med and Greek Isles Cruises....



Waiting as well.  They aren't going to cancel until a. they process these credits/refunds for Hawaii/Alaska (June)and b. they are absolutely positive they can't make a go of it in some way.


----------



## Candycane83

Yep waiting for the Med cruises to be cancelled too


----------



## MomOTwins

ladyofthetramp said:


> Waiting as well.  They aren't going to cancel until a. they process these credits/refunds for Hawaii/Alaska (June)and b. they are absolutely positive they can't make a go of it in some way.



I wonder if some of this slow rollout is designed to get people in May-June resigned to the fact that their cruises aren't happening.  WDW's announcement that it would not accept reservations of any kind until June 1 had the opposite effect of encouraging people to start booking June vacations thinking Disney must be pretty confident of a June 1 opening.


----------



## Pluto2213

I’m glad that many of you had your stress relieved. My family, parents in their 80s and I are booked on the July 6th Wonder to Alaska. There’s no way we are cruising, even if the port is open. I’m hoping we will receive an offer. We weren’t included in the delay of the final payment. Our final payment was due on March 4th, but we paid it on February 27, before we knew how bad it was going to get. Very much a first world problem to have. Stay safe everyone


----------



## travelmomof3

I was happy to hear from DCL today, we were on the 6/22 Alaska sailing.  We were offered 125% or full refund.  I would love to use the 125% for next year but the prices are crazy.  Even w/ 125% I'd be looking at an additional $8,000 out of pocket for a Greece cruise and $5,000 for Alaska.  DH thinks we should just do a refund, which is probably what we will do.


----------



## _auroraborealis_

The real hangup is that when they cancel you, they offer 125%. The longer they wait, even with a 15-month window, the more it limits your options to pick a new cruise. The longer they wait, the more refunds they will have to process.


----------



## bunnm09

travelmomof3 said:


> I was happy to hear from DCL today, we were on the 6/22 Alaska sailing.  We were offered 125% or full refund.  I would love to use the 125% for next year but the prices are crazy.  Even w/ 125% I'd be looking at an additional $8,000 out of pocket for a Greece cruise and $5,000 for Alaska.  DH thinks we should just do a refund, which is probably what we will do.



it’s crazy how expensive DCL is getting. What used to be double other cruise lines is rapidly becoming triple and four times what other lines charge


----------



## Garyjames220

I just posted my experience with royal on there board. Believe me there a lot worse than Disney

I thought I would share my experience in  the very poor customer service from royal we have experienced and that's putting it nicely



We are in the UK and royal cancelled our cruise and I asked for the full refund of £2748



So I got the email saying we can get a full refund or 125% credit, so I called them up and asked them if they could extend the FCC by one year as due to my wife's pregnancy, not been aloud to travel with a baby under 6 months and the fact we already have a holiday booked at the end of next year it's not possible for us to go next year. So they said that shouldn't be a problem and he was going to send the request to the admin team. A few days later I called back and it had been declined. A bit suprised as I thought they would rather keep the money and business but there choice. So I said that's fine I'll just take the refund then



few days later I receive a invoice with £514 on to be refunded, called up again and asked why I got this and after about a hour they said it was a mistake and said it's now all sorted



I then continued to receive invoices  every single evening with the wrong amounts on, which I just ignored for about a week (thinking it was just a error again and had already been sorted)



Then today I received a FCC for £2234. Never even included the 25% extra. I asked why have I received this when I asked for a full refund but they said that I asked for the refund before cruise was cancelled so it's a FCC, so he said that's a mistake and told me to call the after cruise team which I done



So then called the after cruise team they said we don't deal with UK bookings so called back to the UK line



I then asked to speak to a manager and explained it to him and he said that my sailing had not even been cancelled. I said please don't tell me this, go onto your website and you will see it for yourself



I then got cut off not once but twice and took ages to get back though to him. He then said the £514 is in the queue to be refunded and I need to speak to the after cruise team to cancel the FCC



so called them again and they decided to take the call this time. The women said that it was a error on there side and it should be refunded within 30 days



felt like arguing the point it should be 30 days from when I asked for the refund as your error is not my fault but had no energy left



so far it's taken over 10 hours off calls including hold times and I still don't expect this to be the end of it



ill stick with Disney cruise line, this has just put me right off royal. What a carry on this has been. Just refund it. Easy


----------



## travelmomof3

bunnm09 said:


> it’s crazy how expensive DCL is getting. What used to be double other cruise lines is rapidly becoming triple and four times what other lines charge


I know, it's crazy!  I just don't feel right spending $20,000 on a cruise and that doesn't include airfare or anything else!

More and more looks like we will fly to Australia next year instead!  Way cheaper


----------



## randumb0

@travelmomof3 $20k? Is that for concierge?


----------



## travelmomof3

randumb0 said:


> @travelmomof3 $20k? Is that for concierge?


No!  Verandah for family of 5.  The June 11 Sicily/Greece/Naples is $20,354!


----------



## fsjking

travelmomof3 said:


> I know, it's crazy!  I just don't feel right spending $20,000 on a cruise and that doesn't include airfare or anything else!
> 
> More and more looks like we will fly to Australia next year instead!  Way cheaper



That's Disney for you. Can you imagine anywhere in the world that $1000 a night for a hotel room would not be called insane? As long as people keep paying it, they'll keep raising prices.


----------



## ajo

These prices are why we decided to take the refund rather than the 125%. Booking the similar cruise next year cost more than 125% of the one this year! We just couldn't see paying that much more for the same cruise.


----------



## chinarider

We are on the May 9th cruise.... Waitng for the cancelation so that I can get the 125% credit. Even with that- if I transfer to the same cruise in July - same room- 2 people, it will be $1000 out of pocket more--seems nuts but we migh do it anyway.   After looking forward to it for so long and knowing we cannot cuise next year, the July cruise seems like a real possiblity ( even though it's really hard to swallow).


----------



## Trera

Ugh, we are booked on the 9 nine southern Caribbean cruise in late June. After all of this, I would just like a refund. Before this pandemic is over, we could probably really use the money if we aren’t getting the vacation.


----------



## Karin1984

We just had another press conference, our intelligent lockdown is still untill 28 April, they didn't say it, but between the lines you can read that it will take longer. 
If it's possible to start early May to go back to normal, it will go gradually. And going back to normal will take a while.  
Our government is looking into an app to help detecting if you have been in contact with someone who has been diagnosed and a second app to monitor your own condition and be in contact with a doctor. It's similar to what some Asian countries have, like Singapore have. Biggest issue: Our privacy laws.


----------



## AZMermaid

One of our nearby cities just closed all non essential spaces (museums, arts centers, recreation) until September 30. I’m in AZ so I think I really thought the summer heat would help us! What can live when it’s 115 out? My daughter was set to have her Dance Recital at the arts center in mid June. 

We are on the July 1 Dream. I’d been sorta 50/50 on whether it’d sail... but this new development at home makes me more doubtful


----------



## gotomu212

travelmomof3 said:


> I was happy to hear from DCL today, we were on the 6/22 Alaska sailing.  We were offered 125% or full refund.  I would love to use the 125% for next year but the prices are crazy.  Even w/ 125% I'd be looking at an additional $8,000 out of pocket for a Greece cruise and $5,000 for Alaska.  DH thinks we should just do a refund, which is probably what we will do.



There’s always a chance the future rates could come down (or KSF rates come out) if the virus/recession influences cruising. I too would have a really hard time rebooking at those high prices.


----------



## fsjking

If I was cancelling a cruise and taking the FCC, I'd definitely not be rebooking right now. They know massive amounts of people have 125% and are looking to rebook immediately. That's the exact scenario where you get inflated prices. Sit on it a while. Prices will start coming down.


----------



## LAX

fsjking said:


> If I was cancelling a cruise and taking the FCC, I'd definitely not be rebooking right now. They know massive amounts of people have 125% and are looking to rebook immediately. That's the exact scenario where you get inflated prices. Sit on it a while. Prices will start coming down.



That's only feasible for those with flexibility on when they can travel. If you are limited by when you can travel and DCL is limited by only having 4 ships, there is a chance that some sailings may sell out. Obviously, that's assuming there are still plenty of people willing to cruise in the near future.

Plus, even if the prices do come down, while you might not need to reach into your pocket for more cash, you won't receive any difference back. I guess you will end up with tons of OBC to try out amenities you never thought you would before.

LAX


----------



## fsjking

LAX said:


> That's only feasible for those with flexibility on when they can travel. If you are limited by when you can travel and DCL is limited by only having 4 ships, there is a chance that some sailings may sell out. Obviously, that's assuming there are still plenty of people willing to cruise in the near future.
> 
> Plus, even if the prices do come down, while you might not need to reach into your pocket for more cash, you won't receive any difference back. I guess you will end up with tons of OBC to try out amenities you never thought you would before.
> 
> LAX



Is there an expiration date on the FCC? If not, or if its over a year, that should alleviate most of the flexibility issue. 

As for on board credit, I've never ended a cruise with leftover. I usually owe quite a bit. Definitely over 25% of the cruise fare.


----------



## LAX

fsjking said:


> Is there an expiration date on the FCC? If not, or if its over a year, that should alleviate most of the flexibility issue.
> 
> As for on board credit, I've never ended a cruise with leftover. I usually owe quite a bit. Definitely over 25% of the cruise fare.



From what I have read, people are given 15 months to rebook (I think sailing must start within 15 months, not book within 15 months for a sailing outside of that window). So, if people can only travel during spring for whatever reasons, it's only available once next year. That's not factoring people who are already booked on those sailings before this mess.

LAX


----------



## fsjking

LAX said:


> From what I have read, people are given 15 months to rebook (I think sailing must start within 15 months, not book within 15 months for a sailing outside of that window). So, if people can only travel during spring for whatever reasons, it's only available once next year. That's not factoring people who are already booked on those sailings before this mess.
> 
> LAX



So those are the people who take the refund. I said if i was taking the FCC. If you know you can't go, you wouldn't take the FCC.


----------



## MomOTwins

chinarider said:


> We are on the May 9th cruise.... Waitng for the cancelation so that I can get the 125% credit. Even with that- if I transfer to the same cruise in July - same room- 2 people, it will be $1000 out of pocket more--seems nuts but we migh do it anyway.   After looking forward to it for so long and knowing we cannot cuise next year, the July cruise seems like a real possiblity ( even though it's really hard to swallow).


Not sure if it works for your schedule, but have you looked at August?  Yes there is a bit more of a hurricane risk, especially later in the month, but even mid-August was MUCH cheaper than July.


----------



## ajo

LAX said:


> From what I have read, people are given 15 months to rebook (I think sailing must start within 15 months, not book within 15 months for a sailing outside of that window). So, if people can only travel during spring for whatever reasons, it's only available once next year. That's not factoring people who are already booked on those sailings before this mess.
> 
> LAX


This is correct. The new cruise has to sail within 15 months of the original cruise date.


----------



## Karin1984

According to the Dutch national news, Spain is working on a plan to ban all foreigners for visiting Spain this summer, and encouraging its citizens to spend the summer vacation in Spain. 
The source is the Spanish newspaper ABC, but I do not speak enough Spanish to find the article.

If this plan is coming together, then all Med-cruises stopping in Spanish ports will be cancelled or altered for sure. 
However, I think if Spain is going to do it, I wouldn't be surprised if Italy and maybe France will follow.


----------



## harriet2

Karin1984 said:


> According to the Dutch national news, Spain is working on a plan to ban all foreigners for visiting Spain this summer, and encouraging its citizens to spend the summer vacation in Spain.
> The source is the Spanish newspaper ABC, but I do not speak enough Spanish to find the article.
> 
> If this plan is coming together, then all Med-cruises stopping in Spanish ports will be cancelled or altered for sure.
> However, I think if Spain is going to do it, I wouldn't be surprised if Italy and maybe France will follow.


Would be interesting to see what DLP will do with the AP's if the park is open, but foreigners are discouraged to visit France...


----------



## Karin1984

harriet2 said:


> Would be interesting to see what DLP will do with the AP's if the park is open, but foreigners are discouraged to visit France...


At the moment APs are extended with the amount of days the park is closed. https://www.disneylandparis.com/en-gb/guest-services/annual-pass-information/

As there are so many non-French AP holders at DLP, I would think they will put something in place for this group as well.


----------



## Birdie dog

As of yesterday, the CDC extended the "No Sail Order" from 30-120 days. No cruises will sail until at least mid-June at this point.
https://www.cdc.gov/quarantine/cruise/index.html


----------



## Naeher

Birdie dog said:


> As of yesterday, the CDC extended the "No Sail Order" from 30-120 days. No cruises will sail until at least mid-June at this point.
> https://www.cdc.gov/quarantine/cruise/index.html


When are y'all expecting the next cancellation announcements?


----------



## Tay N Evie's Mom

As of yesterday, the CDC extended the "No Sail Order" from 30-120 days. No cruises will sail until at least mid-June at this point.
*Cruise Ship Guidance | Quarantine | CDC*




www.cdc.gov





I don't see in that link where the CDC extends the No Sail Order. I only see an update of March 14th which states 30 days. I also tried a Google search and could not find anything about extending it to 120 days.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

Tay N Evie's Mom said:


> As of yesterday, the CDC extended the "No Sail Order" from 30-120 days. No cruises will sail until at least mid-June at this point.
> *Cruise Ship Guidance | Quarantine | CDC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cdc.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see in that link where the CDC extends the No Sail Order. I only see an update of March 14th which states 30 days. I also tried a Google search and could not find anything about extending it to 120 days.



That's weird.  It was, literally, just there when I clicked on it about 30 minutes ago . . .


----------



## BadPinkTink

Birdie dog said:


> As of yesterday, the CDC extended the "No Sail Order" from 30-120 days. No cruises will sail until at least mid-June at this point.
> https://www.cdc.gov/quarantine/cruise/index.html





Tay N Evie's Mom said:


> I don't see in that link where the CDC extends the No Sail Order. I only see an update of March 14th which states 30 days. I also tried a Google search and could not find anything about extending it to 120 days.



I checked the website and their social media pages. This has NOT been updated, please provide an official link to this this information


----------



## Kidanifan08

I saw the announcement too. It is still open in my browser, but when I copy and paste the address in a new tab, it’s gone. Here is the PDF file that was linked on the page with the information about the extension. 

https://www.cdc.gov/quarantine/pdf/No-Sail-Order-Cruise-Ships_Extension_4-08-2020_encrypted-P.pdf


----------



## Trera

looks pretty legit.


----------



## DisneyKrayzie2

My wife was emailing our travel agent to cancel our June 6th cruise when I saw this. Told her to hold on to see if this is true then it would be canceled anyway and not have cancellation fees. Not really looking forward to the mess of gift cards to be credited. $15,000 trip payed completely with gift cards.


----------



## T & R

https://www.cdc.gov/quarantine/pdf/No-Sail-Order-Cruise-Ships_Extension_4-08-2020_encrypted-P.pdf


Tay N Evie's Mom said:


> As of yesterday, the CDC extended the "No Sail Order" from 30-120 days. No cruises will sail until at least mid-June at this point.



The way I read it, no sailing until at least August. The document is dated 04/08/20 and says the order expires 120 days from date this doc is published in register. Assuming it's published within days of the signed doc of 04/08/20, the 120 days expiration puts it around 08/08/20 plus a day or so to allow publishing. So no cruising until at least August unless there is an overriding executive order.


----------



## _auroraborealis_

The requirements to sail are absolutely brutal. I do not see any way a cruise ship can comply with those requirements.


----------



## choirfarm

All of the infections happening on the navy ships are probably not good news for future cruise ships.  Watching how the navy handles this could be interesting.


----------



## emilymad

_auroraborealis_ said:


> The requirements to sail are absolutely brutal. I do not see any way a cruise ship can comply with those requirements.



This is what I thought when I read the document.  Even if after 120 days these requirements are reduced I am not sure they will be reduced down to how cruise ships are set up today.


----------



## Brian Noble

Kidanifan08 said:


> I saw the announcement too.


I read it as well. I wonder if CDC was given some "guidance" from above and that's why it's no longer there...


----------



## jlas00

Considering no news outlets are reporting this I would wait until continuing to speculate.


----------



## _auroraborealis_

Some of what's in it is already in force, though. The USCG has said they aren't evacuating people from ships, and passengers and crew from ships are not being allowed to fly commercial. 

Most of the additional requirements seem to flow from those things - basically, you have to have a plan for mitigation and prevention, and if the plan don't work, you need to have a plan to care for the impacted passengers, including medical equipment and staff, as well as how they get home.


----------



## Trera

Those first few cruises that go out once they are released to reopen for business are going to be scary to see what happens. Also, what if the boats are allowed to sail but the ports wont allow them to dock?

I cant even imagine how those ports that are cruise dependent for their economic well being are surviving


----------



## T & R

Trera said:


> what if the boats are allowed to sail but the ports wont allow them to dock?



It's going to get to a point where the ports have no choice but to allow in tourists. Some of the islands have a tourism based economy that is 80% of their GDP or even higher. If they do not allow in tourism, their governments will collapse and the hardships on their people will be worse than the virus. To put it simply, their survival is based on re-opening.


----------



## AquaDame

T & R said:


> It's going to get to a point where the ports have no choice but to allow in tourists. Some of the islands have a tourism based economy that is 80% of their GDP or even higher. If they do not allow in tourism, their governments will collapse and the hardships on their people will be worse than the virus. To put it simply, their survival is based on re-opening.



This is one of those times I am glad I don't have to make these kinds of decisions... endanger your citizens with a virus we have no cure for yet, or endanger everyone with economic strife. Both options are terrible... I also wonder if the first wave of willing cruisers will be more carefree as well - happy to go anywhere or miss ports and be OK with it because at least they get to go. I'm sure companies will expand upon the 'we can make changes as needed to the itinerary' clause.


----------



## MomOTwins

The CDC order also says that cruises can resume earlier than 120 days if the CDC rescinds the order, or the government declares Covid 19 has ceased to be a national emergency.  In other words, DCL does not have to cancel anything yet.  They can keep rolling out cancellations bit by bit to wait and see if the emergency is declared ended or CDC walks back this restriction before 120 days.


----------



## tidefan

So, based on all of this, here is how I think DCL could restart at least 1 ship.  If they were to run 1 ship and only stop at Castaway (where they’d probably have to get a waiver from The Bahamas to only staff with DCL employees), you maybe could run with the following stipulations:

- Everyone boarding either has a) a proven antibody certificate, or b) a certificate showing a negative test within say 2 days of cruising (yes, this would require that Abbott quick test to be up and running in a widespread fashion)

- Everyone boarding must be able to provide their own transportation (I.e. they would probably have to drive to port).

- Everyone boarding would probably have to sign a release of liability...

Just a thought.  That’s about all I could see happening in the Summer, if that...


----------



## smmco

tidefan said:


> So, based on all of this, here is how I think DCL could restart at least 1 ship.  If they were to run 1 ship and only stop at Castaway (where they’d probably have to get a waiver from The Bahamas to only staff with DCL employees), you maybe could run with the following stipulations:
> 
> - Everyone boarding either has a) a proven antibody certificate, or b) a certificate showing a negative test within say 2 days of cruising (yes, this would require that Abbott quick test to be up and running in a widespread fashion)
> 
> - Everyone boarding must be able to provide their own transportation (I.e. they would probably have to drive to port).
> 
> - Everyone boarding would probably have to sign a release of liability...
> 
> Just a thought.  That’s about all I could see happening in the Summer, if that...


Sounds pretty Orwellian.


----------



## Astrogal

DisneyKrayzie2 said:


> My wife was emailing our travel agent to cancel our June 6th cruise when I saw this. Told her to hold on to see if this is true then it would be canceled anyway and not have cancellation fees. Not really looking forward to the mess of gift cards to be credited. $15,000 trip payed completely with gift cards.


 So I cancelled my June 1st Alaska cruise back in mid March when this thing first started.  I just got an email a couple hours ago from Disney that they will be refunding my cancellation fees (basically the deposit)  I'm pretty happy with them about this. They could have just kept my cancellation money.


----------



## smmco

Can the CDC actually order cruise-lines not to sail.?They are not flagged in the US. I’m didn’t know the cdc had that kind of power.Anybody know the answer to that?


----------



## FigmentSpark

They might be able to order them not to sail from an American port.


----------



## LAX

Astrogal said:


> So I cancelled my June 1st Alaska cruise back in mid March when this thing first started.  I just got an email a couple hours ago from Disney that they will be refunding my cancellation fees (basically the deposit)  I'm pretty happy with them about this. They could have just kept my cancellation money.



I am hoping this policy doesn't change down the road. I have been struggling with the very same issue you faced back in March. I am now pretty much resigned to losing my 10% deposit (I booked with a placeholder) if DCL insists on resuming operation by mid June. However, it would be nice if that sailing eventually gets cancelled, I would get the deposit back. I honestly won't gamble with losing over $10K of cruise fare to see if it would get cancelled or not.

LAX


----------



## lanejudy

smmco said:


> Can the CDC actually order cruise-lines not to sail.?They are not flagged in the US. I’m didn’t know the cdc had that kind of power.Anybody know the answer to that?


I think what the CDC can do is set requirements for US ports.  So by saying "no sailings out of US ports" that essentially becomes a "no cruise order" for any cruiseline with current itineraries embarking at US ports.  Unless a cruiseline modifies an itinerary to remove the US ports -- including embark/debark -- they would have to cancel the cruise.  The CDC's orders wouldn't pertain to cruises/cruiselines that don't involve US ports.


----------



## _auroraborealis_

smmco said:


> Can the CDC actually order cruise-lines not to sail.?They are not flagged in the US. I’m didn’t know the cdc had that kind of power.Anybody know the answer to that?



The CDC can block them from embarking or disembarking passengers at US ports. The CDC can also block cruise passenger use of commercial airline flights. The USCG can refuse to help with corona-related evacuations. 

So, they can make it impossible to work from Port Canaveral or any other DCL home port on US soil.


----------



## smmco

lanejudy said:


> I think what the CDC can do is set requirements for US ports.  So by saying "no sailings out of US ports" that essentially becomes a "no cruise order" for any cruiseline with current itineraries embarking at US ports.  Unless a cruiseline modifies an itinerary to remove the US ports -- including embark/debark -- they would have to cancel the cruise.  The CDC's orders wouldn't pertain to cruises/cruiselines that don't involve US ports.


The last order was voluntary. Isn’t it the Governor that would decide. I don’t think the cdc has the power to shut down ports. Don’t they just make recommendations?


----------



## _auroraborealis_

smmco said:


> The last order was voluntary. Isn’t it the Governor that would decide. I don’t think the cdc has the power to shut down ports. Don’t they just make recommendations?



This isn't voluntary. The USCG is also involved here, and they can shut down ports, prevent embark/disembark, and deny evacuation services. Which is all contained in this order.


----------



## Kidanifan08

The post is back on the CDC website. The order was revised to 100 days:

https://www.cdc.gov/quarantine/cruise/index.html


----------



## gotomu212

smmco said:


> The last order was voluntary. Isn’t it the Governor that would decide. I don’t think the cdc has the power to shut down ports. Don’t they just make recommendations?



It’s listed right in the order and their authority  comes from the CFR which is administrative law and USC law. The CDC director has the right to detain ships under certain public health scenarios. You can read the specific quotes sections of the CFR and the USC citations. Additionally as these are interstate and international travel the federal government has authority to act.


----------



## DurangoJim

Anyone have any info on the likelihood that the Mediterranean sailings in June? A good friend is booked for one of the departures that goes to Italy and Greece the second week of June and hasn’t heard anything. I’m thinking it’ll be cancelled.


----------



## kimwoje

Is the new No Sail Order effective 100 days from today or 100 days from the original order date of 3/14? Is it just me that is finding it unclear?


----------



## smmco

gotomu212 said:


> It’s listed right in the order and their authority  comes from the CFR which is administrative law and USC law. The CDC director has the right to detain ships under certain public health scenarios. You can read the specific quotes sections of the CFR and the USC citations. Additionally as these are interstate and international travel the federal government has authority to act.


It did read the cdc gained more powers after 2017.


----------



## smmco

kimwoje said:


> Is the new No Sail Order effective 100 days from today or 100 days from the original order date of 3/14? Is it just me that is finding it unclear?


I found that unclear too.


----------



## ajo

Kidanifan08 said:


> The post is back on the CDC website. The order was revised to 100 days:
> 
> https://www.cdc.gov/quarantine/cruise/index.html


I read it to say that it is for 100 days from today's date, which would make it valid until July 18 at the longest. If the other two things happen before 100 days (end of public health emergency or the order is recinded/modified), then the order is lifted.


----------



## gotomu212

smmco said:


> It did read the cdc gained more powers after 2017.


?? Those CFR and USC provisions have been around for awhile. The CFR ones in particular are from 2003 and amended in 2012. You can literally google all of this very easily.


----------



## smmco

gotomu212 said:


> ?? Those CFR and USC provisions have been around for awhile. The CFR ones in particular are from 2003 and amended in 2012. You can literally google all of this very easily.


If I have insomnia tonight I’ll look it up.


----------



## MomOTwins

Astrogal said:


> So I cancelled my June 1st Alaska cruise back in mid March when this thing first started.  I just got an email a couple hours ago from Disney that they will be refunding my cancellation fees (basically the deposit)  I'm pretty happy with them about this. They could have just kept my cancellation money.


Thanks for sharing.  Did you specifically ask for a refund or did they do it automatically? We cancelled a room on a May Dream cruise last week and wondering if we will get our deposit back when they inevitably cancel.


----------



## Starwind

FYI, the new CDC no sail order has this to say about they Disney Wonder on page 3:

"The Wonder reported four crew members who have tested positive for COVID-19. Two of the four are now hospitalized, the two others are isolated on the ship; an additional three former passengers (from the last voyage who disembarked) are also positive. "

https://www.cdc.gov/quarantine/pdf/No-Sail-Order-Cruise-Ships_Extension_4-9-20-encrypted.pdf


----------



## Birdie dog

Starwind said:


> FYI, the new CDC no sail order has this to say about they Disney Wonder on page 3:
> 
> "The Wonder reported four crew members who have tested positive for COVID-19. Two of the four are now hospitalized, the two others are isolated on the ship; an additional three former passengers (from the last voyage who disembarked) are also positive. "
> 
> https://www.cdc.gov/quarantine/pdf/No-Sail-Order-Cruise-Ships_Extension_4-9-20-encrypted.pdf



One of the sick passengers works with my best friend. She's also a nurse. She's not hospitalized, but home on quarantine.


----------



## Meriweather

I wish they would cancel the cruises farther out......I know they don't want the phone line swamped.
I want to cancel my June 6 cruise, but can't yet without penalty.


----------



## NAB

We cancelled our Hawaiian one yesterday , it was pretty easy and didn’t even have to wait. Maybe because we waited a few days after they cancelled it. Maybe we were just lucky .

They say you may hear children or a dog barking in the background  since their doing all this from home.


----------



## Theactualdisneyprincess

kimwoje said:


> Is the new No Sail Order effective 100 days from today or 100 days from the original order date of 3/14? Is it just me that is finding it unclear?



I was finding that unclear as well.


----------



## Tay N Evie's Mom

https://apple.news/As5kFRxFLSsuChysTTtassQ
I found this article a few minutes ago and it was helpful.


----------



## o&smom

Starwind said:


> FYI, the new CDC no sail order has this to say about they Disney Wonder on page 3:
> 
> "The Wonder reported four crew members who have tested positive for COVID-19. Two of the four are now hospitalized, the two others are isolated on the ship; an additional three former passengers (from the last voyage who disembarked) are also positive. "
> 
> https://www.cdc.gov/quarantine/pdf/No-Sail-Order-Cruise-Ships_Extension_4-9-20-encrypted.pdf


That number is not updated/correct. My husband and I both tested positive after starting to feel “symptoms” within two days of getting home. So that is two right there.  And, I have heard of more than just one other person testing positive once they got home and could be tested.


----------



## xuxa777

kimwoje said:


> Is the new No Sail Order effective 100 days from today or 100 days from the original order date of 3/14? Is it just me that is finding it unclear?



 IANAL, but it reads from the date the original order was filed 3/14 as this is a modification of that order and not a new order, or until it is lifted which could be earlier.


----------



## ColoradoMom12

xuxa777 said:


> IANAL, but it reads from the date the original order was filed 3/14 as this is a modification of that order and not a new order, or until it is lifted which could be earlier.


Yes, March 14 is the date I’m understanding it to mean. It says on April 9, the “CDC renewed the No Sail Order.” The No Sail order was signed on March 14, and “this Order shall continue in operation.” I think it means 100 days from March 14 as this is an extension of the March 24 order and not a new one.


----------



## harriet2

DurangoJim said:


> Anyone have any info on the likelihood that the Mediterranean sailings in June? A good friend is booked for one of the departures that goes to Italy and Greece the second week of June and hasn’t heard anything. I’m thinking it’ll be cancelled.


Italy just extended their lockdown yesterday. Not till June, but they won't be able to lift it all at once immediately, and they sure won't start with cruises when they do start to lift it. Also, Spain has already announced they'll discourage foreigners from entering the country, at least for the summer, but I thought the rest of the year, which for me reads as they won't allow cruises, which means Barcelona is out, which is the mean embarkation port for the Mediterranean cruises (I know some sail from "Rome"). They haven't officially cancelled, but in reality, there is zero change of the Mediterranean cruises happening this year.


----------



## mmackeymouse

tidefan said:


> So, based on all of this, here is how I think DCL could restart at least 1 ship.  If they were to run 1 ship and only stop at Castaway (where they’d probably have to get a waiver from The Bahamas to only staff with DCL employees), you maybe could run with the following stipulations:
> 
> - Everyone boarding either has a) a proven antibody certificate, or b) a certificate showing a negative test within say 2 days of cruising (yes, this would require that Abbott quick test to be up and running in a widespread fashion)
> 
> *- Everyone boarding must be able to provide their own transportation (I.e. they would probably have to drive to port).*
> 
> - Everyone boarding would probably have to sign a release of liability...
> 
> Just a thought.  That’s about all I could see happening in the Summer, if that...



IF they were able to procure testing, this could be something that is administered at the airport and/or at the individual resorts; so I could see DCL transportation still being an option. 

Think of it this way: if everyone arrives at the port and starts getting tested at checkin, how many people may they (someone who is positive) have infected in the terminal by the time they are tested? They would almost need to be tested before being allowed into the terminal at all, in order to keep the terminal safer and cleaner. So...testing at airport/resort certainly would expedite the process.


----------



## Candycane83

harriet2 said:


> Italy just extended their lockdown yesterday. Not till June, but they won't be able to lift it all at once immediately, and they sure won't start with cruises when they do start to lift it. Also, Spain has already announced they'll discourage foreigners from entering the country, at least for the summer, but I thought the rest of the year, which for me reads as they won't allow cruises, which means Barcelona is out, which is the mean embarkation port for the Mediterranean cruises (I know some sail from "Rome"). They haven't officially cancelled, but in reality, there is zero change of the Mediterranean cruises happening this year.


Really hope they cancel those Med cruises now. And maybe when Spain announces no foreign visitors, I can get my money back from hotels.... by chance, do you have a news article on this?


----------



## harriet2

Candycane83 said:


> Really hope they cancel those Med cruises now. And maybe when Spain announces no foreign visitors, I can get my money back from hotels.... by chance, do you have a news article on this?


Not in English, sorry. Also it hasn't been made official yet, it's just discouraged


----------



## Karin1984

Candycane83 said:


> Really hope they cancel those Med cruises now. And maybe when Spain announces no foreign visitors, I can get my money back from hotels.... by chance, do you have a news article on this?


If you speak Spanish, I managed to find the article in the Spanish newspaper ABC: https://www.abc.es/espana/abci-gobi...in-turismo-exterior-202004082310_noticia.html


----------



## ladyofthetramp

DurangoJim said:


> Anyone have any info on the likelihood that the Mediterranean sailings in June? A good friend is booked for one of the departures that goes to Italy and Greece the second week of June and hasn’t heard anything. I’m thinking it’ll be cancelled.



I am on this cruise.  They have not officially cancelled.  But the likelyhood of the Magic making the journey to Europe in May is next to zero.  I have cancelled my hotels and tours in Rome etc.  now just waiting on DCL and the airlines to hopefully get my refunds


----------



## Candycane83

harriet2 said:


> Not in English, sorry. Also it hasn't been made official yet, it's just discouraged





Karin1984 said:


> If you speak Spanish, I managed to find the article in the Spanish newspaper ABC: https://www.abc.es/espana/abci-gobi...in-turismo-exterior-202004082310_noticia.html


Thanks very much! I found another article translating the content. So I guess it’s back to the waiting game.... I have 3 hotels that are non refundable for my 2 week trip plus airline cancellation... waiting at home is hard with nothing else to do!


----------



## _auroraborealis_

As of yesterday the US is saying widepsread testing isn't needed to reopen the country.

There is not a chance other countries will accept US citizens on that basis.


----------



## monkeydawn

Candycane83 said:


> Thanks very much! I found another article translating the content. So I guess it’s back to the waiting game.... I have 3 hotels that are non refundable for my 2 week trip plus airline cancellation...* waiting at home is hard with nothing else to do!*



I hear ya!  I got one museum tour in Italy and plane fare that I keep checking back on.  Plus I keep rechecking the CC to see if the cruise refund has hit yet.

ETA: Just checking the CC to see that DCL gave me a credit of $50 a few days ago.  I do not have a cruise with them schedule nor have I canceled one/ had one canceled.  When I took a cruise last September I had preloaded $50 onto my account to take care of any incidentials I might buy on board.  I partially used that and the remainder was promptly returned to my card after the cruise.  DCL and I were square before this refund hit.  Anyone else have something similar happen?  

I will keep an eye out and hopefully they will just reverse it without me having to try to call and straighten it out because anytime I have had to try to get a company to take back something that wasnt rightfully mine its been an awful experience!  LOL


----------



## Tay N Evie's Mom

The May 9th Western Caribbean cruise is now gone from the DCL website. I am on the May 23rd and thought I'd check. Mine is still there, but not the ones before me. My guess is they'll make another round of cancellations today. Still appears to be 2 weeks at a time.


----------



## harriet2

Tay N Evie's Mom said:


> The May 9th Western Caribbean cruise is now gone from the DCL website. I am on the May 23rd and thought I'd check. Mine is still there, but not the ones before me. My guess is they'll make another round of cancellations today. Still appears to be 2 weeks at a time.


The Mediterranean cruises have been gone for quite some time and the Alaskan which have just been cancelled where gone before that. It might mean they're hesitant it will happen, but it doesn't mean it'll be cancelled today.


----------



## Karin1984

_auroraborealis_ said:


> As of yesterday the US is saying widepsread testing isn't needed to reopen the country.
> 
> There is not a chance other countries will accept US citizens on that basis.


And the other way around...


----------



## jlas00

Just got a cancelation e-mail for our April 30th cruise.  Disney has now canceled all cruises through May 17th.


----------



## DIS_MIKE

Well I knew the email was coming after the CDC announced the no-sail order for another 100 days.  Sayonara May cruise on the Magic.
It just came....


----------



## tidefan

Cruises were just cancelled through May 17th, including the Transatlantic.


----------



## T & R

A little off topic but was wondering with all this mess going on, will the work on the new DCL terminal at Port Canaveral still be a go? Construction was supposed to start in June if I remember correctly.


----------



## T & R

Why only May17th? The CDC just put out a new no cruise order for at least 100 days. Does DCL or anyone else really think they are going on a cruise on May 18th?


----------



## PsylockeSmythe

T & R said:


> Why only May17th? The CDC just put out a new no cruise order for at least 100 days. Does DCL or anyone else really think they are going on a cruise on May 18th?


As to why, as MomOTwins posted in another thread:


MomOTwins said:


> that the ban will end at the _earliest _of 100 days, OR when Covid is declared to be no longer a national emergency, OR when the CDC decides to end the order.


It could end earlier then 100 days. so they are only cancelling cruises in various chunks on the off chance that the order is lifted sooner and they would be able to sail.

Psy


----------



## AquaDame

T & R said:


> Why only May17th? The CDC just put out a new no cruise order for at least 100 days. Does DCL or anyone else really think they are going on a cruise on May 18th?



The last few cancellations have been adding dates a couple weeks at a time. I think they're just trying to stagger phone calls to keep waiting reasonable. Of course now that I said that, the next cancellation will probably not follow the trend..


----------



## tidefan

This cancellation is an important indicative one, however, since we now know that the Transatlantic is cancelled on the Magic.  They will have to adjust some, if not all, of their Europe schedule.


----------



## Gentry2004

monkeydawn said:


> I hear ya!  I got one museum tour in Italy and plane fare that I keep checking back on.  Plus I keep rechecking the CC to see if the cruise refund has hit yet.
> 
> ETA: Just checking the CC to see that DCL gave me a credit of $50 a few days ago.  I do not have a cruise with them schedule nor have I canceled one/ had one canceled.  When I took a cruise last September I had preloaded $50 onto my account to take care of any incidentials I might buy on board.  I partially used that and the remainder was promptly returned to my card after the cruise.  DCL and I were square before this refund hit.  Anyone else have something similar happen?
> 
> I will keep an eye out and hopefully they will just reverse it without me having to try to call and straighten it out because anytime I have had to try to get a company to take back something that wasnt rightfully mine its been an awful experience!  LOL



I think that’s part of your cruise refund. I have a total of six refund charges so far, and two of them were for $50. I only paid twice (deposit and balance) so no clue why all these random amounts are coming in. I’m still $252 short also.


----------



## Naeher

Gentry2004 said:


> I think that’s part of your cruise refund. I have a total of six refund charges so far, and two of them were for $50. I only paid twice (deposit and balance) so no clue why all these random amounts are coming in. I’m still $252 short also.



Was told because they need to refund stuff like port fees, taxes separately.


----------



## Gentry2004

Naeher said:


> Was told because they need to refund stuff like port fees, taxes separately.



It was a lot more than that. Even my deposit (which I don’t believe includes any taxes or fees) didn’t come in one amount.


----------



## DIS_MIKE

I just wanted to share my re-booking experience: Once I received the email this morning from DCL that my cruise in May on the Magic was canceled, I found a new cruise I was interested in (even picked out my stateroom) leaving at the end of August on the Fantasy and gave DCL a call.

The wait wasn't too bad-about 30 mins on hold. I spoke to a CM that verified everything with me and was extremely patient and understanding. I will admit that she wasn't as magical as most CMs have been in the past but we know how stressed out and overworked they are right now.

She was able to confirm a few things for me:
-My placeholder could still be applied towards my new cruise along with the 125%.
-My $100 OBC would also carry over as well
-I could still cancel the cruise up to 24 hours before embarkation.

She gave me the total cost before all of the deductions and credits before transferring me to somebody else. The hold time was less than 5 mins. The gentleman I spoke with gave me all the figures once it was all applied and then told me I would be getting onboard with a $600 stateroom credit that I would need to use up before the end of the cruise.

So all in all I think I did pretty good. I am hopeful that this cruise will still go as it is over four months away. At least I have something to look forward to...for the time being.


----------



## mmouse37

DIS_MIKE said:


> Well I knew the email was coming after the CDC announced the no-sail order for another 100 days.  Sayonara May cruise on the Magic.
> It just came....



I know you were wondering if and when they would cancel but at least now they did and it is a done deal.  Hopefully you can book another cruise in the future when this mess calms down!!

MJ


----------



## mmouse37

When did you book for?

MJ


----------



## DIS_MIKE

mmouse37 said:


> When did you book for?
> 
> MJ


Hi MJ- I forgot to add when I was cruising. 

I rebooked for 8/31 on the Fantasy.


----------



## mmouse37

We are booked with another couple for the Panama Canal cruise in November that I don't think we are going to go on....not because of Covid-19 but because we decided we didn't care for the ports so will probably be booking something else in that timeframe.  Hope DCL can sail again sooner than later!!!  Enjoy your cruise.

MJ


----------



## NokOnHarts

We had our cruise canceled this morning. I re-booked for next year but our port taxes being refunded could be a mess. Two of the original payments ($250 deposit and a $273 payment) were made with a card / account that is fully cancelled (not just a new card number). The majority of the cruise was paid off with gift cards and one small payment was a valid credit card. For those getting their port taxes back, who paid in multiple payments, which card(s) are your port taxes going back to? I am wondering if they are more likely to go to the last payment cards vs. the first payment card if anyone happens to know?


----------



## Naeher

Did you receive an email confirming the refund / 125% once you called?


----------



## smmco

https://www.google.com/amp/s/cruiseradio.net/cruise-industry-concerned-about-new-cdc-order/amp/


----------



## smmco

mmouse37 said:


> We are booked with another couple for the Panama Canal cruise in November that I don't think we are going to go on....not because of Covid-19 but because we decided we didn't care for the ports so will probably be booking something else in that timeframe.  Hope DCL can sail again sooner than later!!!  Enjoy your cruise.
> 
> MJ


I thought about switching to this, but ports are blah.


----------



## DisneyPiPhi

T & R said:


> Why only May17th? The CDC just put out a new no cruise order for at least 100 days. Does DCL or anyone else really think they are going on a cruise on May 18th?



I think they're trying to work in batches so their accounting department can stay on top of things and the phone lines aren't overwhelmed.


----------



## FigmentSpark

NokOnHarts said:


> We had our cruise canceled this morning. I re-booked for next year but our port taxes being refunded could be a mess. Two of the original payments ($250 deposit and a $273 payment) were made with a card / account that is fully cancelled (not just a new card number). The majority of the cruise was paid off with gift cards and one small payment was a valid credit card. For those getting their port taxes back, who paid in multiple payments, which card(s) are your port taxes going back to? I am wondering if they are more likely to go to the last payment cards vs. the first payment card if anyone happens to know?


Mine went to the first card, but my card number has changed.  It was up to my bank to assign it to the correct new number.  That said, when we got a refund to my port fees in Dec, it was sent to another card that was used later in the process.  I expect they try the first card and move down the line of what you used.


----------



## mom4fun

NokOnHarts said:


> We had our cruise canceled this morning. I re-booked for next year but our port taxes being refunded could be a mess. Two of the original payments ($250 deposit and a $273 payment) were made with a card / account that is fully cancelled (not just a new card number). The majority of the cruise was paid off with gift cards and one small payment was a valid credit card. For those getting their port taxes back, who paid in multiple payments, which card(s) are your port taxes going back to? I am wondering if they are more likely to go to the last payment cards vs. the first payment card if anyone happens to know?


They told me that I could pick which card I wanted it refunded to.


----------



## Gentry2004

NokOnHarts said:


> We had our cruise canceled this morning. I re-booked for next year but our port taxes being refunded could be a mess. Two of the original payments ($250 deposit and a $273 payment) were made with a card / account that is fully cancelled (not just a new card number). The majority of the cruise was paid off with gift cards and one small payment was a valid credit card. For those getting their port taxes back, who paid in multiple payments, which card(s) are your port taxes going back to? I am wondering if they are more likely to go to the last payment cards vs. the first payment card if anyone happens to know?



I went through Costco, but my understanding is that you don’t pay any taxes or fees on the deposit so those charges are returned to the method you used to pay the balance; not the deposit.


----------



## Garyjames220

What happens if u re book a cruise and its the second time it has been cancelled. Do u get another 25%


----------



## randumb0

Garyjames220 said:


> What happens if u re book a cruise and its the second time it has been cancelled. Do u get another 25%



25% of your initial fare


----------



## NokOnHarts

DIS_MIKE said:


> She was able to confirm a few things for me:
> -My placeholder could still be applied towards my new cruise along with the 125%.
> -My $100 OBC would also carry over as well
> -I could still cancel the cruise up to 24 hours before embarkation.



This was also my experience for my canceled cruise / re-booking except when I asked about being able to cancel in the future I was told it followed the new PIF date. Do you know if you were told up to 24 hrs before embarkation because your cruise is happening within a few months or would any cruise you picked have followed this? Not having to make a decision to keep or cancel months before the sailing would really be helpful.


----------



## mmouse37

smmco said:


> I thought about switching to this, but ports are blah.



They are blah and we have done the Panama Canal cruise twice already but our friends have never done it.  If the ports were better I would love to do it again.

MJ


----------



## Garyjames220

randumb0 said:


> 25% of your initial fare



of your new fare?

so if cruise u rebooked cost more you would get a wee bit more?


----------



## Candycane83

Garyjames220 said:


> of your new fare?
> 
> so if cruise u rebooked cost more you would get a wee bit more?


I agree with this... should be the one you are currently booked on as that cruise is the one being cancelled. I’m on the same boat by the way, but still waiting for my Med cruise to be cancelled.


----------



## DIS_MIKE

NokOnHarts said:


> This was also my experience for my canceled cruise / re-booking except when I asked about being able to cancel in the future I was told it followed the new PIF date. Do you know if you were told up to 24 hrs before embarkation because your cruise is happening within a few months or would any cruise you picked have followed this? Not having to make a decision to keep or cancel months before the sailing would really be helpful.


The CM was a little hesitant when I asked about the 24 hour policy still being in effect. I would call for further clarification but they said it would be before embark and I assumed this was so because I was already PIF from my previous cruise. As for if it would still apply for a cruise I picked in 2021....? I'm not too sure on that one.


----------



## randumb0

Garyjames220 said:


> of your new fare?
> 
> so if cruise u rebooked cost more you would get a wee bit more?


25% of your out of pocket for the first cruise that you paid for


----------



## monkeydawn

Gentry2004 said:


> I think that’s part of your cruise refund. I have a total of six refund charges so far, and two of them were for $50. I only paid twice (deposit and balance) so no clue why all these random amounts are coming in. I’m still $252 short also.



I did not have a cruise booked.  They are refunding on a cruise I took last September (the one and only DCL Ive ever scheduled).  Asked the two families I cruised with if they had any refunds.  One had 3 refunds totaling $100, the other had nothing.  The family with the refund was only refunded on the card they used to book the cruise, not the card used on the ship.  I paid for the other persons cruise so it makes sense that she got no refund in light of that.


----------



## Garyjames220

randumb0 said:


> 25% of your out of pocket for the first cruise that you paid for



U sure

I had a April cruise and re booked a Europe one for sept which is 900 more. Surly it's 25% of the new cruise. I'm guessing they give you another 15 months from your new cancelled cruise date of sailing


----------



## Astrogal

If a cruise is cancelled by Disney, has anyone tried to get a their party trip insurance to refund them?


----------



## MomOTwins

Garyjames220 said:


> U sure
> 
> I had a April cruise and re booked a Europe one for sept which is 900 more. Surly it's 25% of the new cruise. I'm guessing they give you another 15 months from your new cancelled cruise date of sailing


Did you pay the 900 more or was it covered by the 25% credit from your first cruise?  Under the terms of the 125%, it is not really on the cruise fare, it's based on the amount you paid with your own funds.  In most cases, that is going to be the original cruise's fare.  But if you actually paid the difference, I think in that case I would make the argument to disney it should be based on the second cruise fare since that is what you paid.


----------



## Princess and Queen

Yes, I had Allianz insurance through AAA. They need proof the cruise is cancelled, but they will give you a refund(although I haven't received the refund yey).


----------



## MomOTwins

Astrogal said:


> If a cruise is cancelled by Disney, has anyone tried to get a their party trip insurance to refund them?





Princess and Queen said:


> Yes, I had Allianz insurance through AAA. They need proof the cruise is cancelled, but they will give you a refund(although I haven't received the refund yey).


I guess I'm a little confused by this--a refund of what?  Insurance will only pay amounts not reimbursable to you by the cruise line.  If a cruise is cancelled by Disney, you are eligible for a 100% refund.


----------



## randumb0

Princess and Queen said:


> Yes, I had Allianz insurance through AAA. They need proof the cruise is cancelled, but they will give you a refund(although I haven't received the refund yey).



A refund of what? Disney will give you back of your money. There is no basis for an insurance claim


----------



## cruisehopeful

randumb0 said:


> A refund of what? Disney will give you back of your money. There is no basis for an insurance claim


Are they getting their trip insurance refunded? I didn't even think that was a possibility. I have Allianz, too, but my cruise would have already sailed. I guess I can email them and ask if they are refunding the cost of the insurance since the trip didn't take place. Sounds odd, but maybe they are doing that.

I don't think that's the case. Top of Allianz page says, "
*We are currently experiencing high call volume. To avoid long wait times, please use our self-service options on this website.
IMPORTANT: Our travel protection plans generally do not cover losses related to COVID-19.  For more details, please read our coverage alert.  Additionally, given the rapid rise in travel bans, please ensure that no travel ban is in place during your dates of travel prior to purchasing a travel protection plan.  Our plans do not cover losses directly or indirectly due to government-imposed travel bans or similar restrictions related to COVID-19, and we therefore highly recommend that you do NOT purchase a travel protection plan for such conditions."*

After clicking the link and reading it, it does look like they will refund the cost of the insurance if I call.


----------



## princessmommyx3

MomOTwins said:


> I guess I'm a little confused by this--a refund of what?  Insurance will only pay amounts not reimbursable to you by the cruise line.  If a cruise is cancelled by Disney, you are eligible for a 100% refund.





randumb0 said:


> A refund of what? Disney will give you back of your money. There is no basis for an insurance claim



They mean the cost of the insurance policy - the cost of the premium. Many policies will refund that to you if you cancel your trip and have not made any claims on the policy.


----------



## DIS_MIKE

I just got off the phone with Delta. I guess it pays to be a Platinum Medallion member because I called the dedicated line and was on hold for less than a minute. I explained to the rep that my cruise was canceled and she told me I had eCredits coming to me that were good for two years from the original fly date. It was a pretty simple process but at least it's done now. 

I decided to take advantage of the 125% offer from DCL and re-booked for August (fingers crossed that it goes) so I've got a good four months to see how this all plays out.


----------



## cruisehopeful

I called Allianz and got through without any wait. I was given instructions on how to request a refund for the cost of my policy. I had a choice to let them put the policy on hold for up to 2 years, but I preferred the refund. I was told it could take 7-10 days to hear back. I enclosed the letter from DCL cancelling my cruise and a copy of my cruise cancelled from Costco. They wanted proof that I had a refund. Hopefully, what I sent was good enough. If I have to send copies of my refunds, I have tons of little amounts refunded by DCL and it looks like it doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Garyjames220

MomOTwins said:


> Did you pay the 900 more or was it covered by the 25% credit from your first cruise?  Under the terms of the 125%, it is not really on the cruise fare, it's based on the amount you paid with your own funds.  In most cases, that is going to be the original cruise's fare.  But if you actually paid the difference, I think in that case I would make the argument to disney it should be based on the second cruise fare since that is what you paid.




So I had my full cruise paid off. I then changed that over to a new cruise with the full amount I paid plus the 25% credit plus another 900 out of pocket


----------



## Astrogal

cruisehopeful said:


> I called Allianz and got through without any wait. I was given instructions on how to request a refund for the cost of my policy. I had a choice to let them put the policy on hold for up to 2 years, but I preferred the refund. I was told it could take 7-10 days to hear back. I enclosed the letter from DCL cancelling my cruise and a copy of my cruise cancelled from Costco. They wanted proof that I had a refund. Hopefully, what I sent was good enough. If I have to send copies of my refunds, I have tons of little amounts refunded by DCL and it looks like it doesn't make any sense.


Thanks!  I will call them with the cancellation information and see if they can reimburse the premium.


----------



## travelmomof3

cruisehopeful said:


> Are they getting their trip insurance refunded? I didn't even think that was a possibility. I have Allianz, too, but my cruise would have already sailed. I guess I can email them and ask if they are refunding the cost of the insurance since the trip didn't take place. Sounds odd, but maybe they are doing that.
> 
> I don't think that's the case. Top of Allianz page says, "
> *We are currently experiencing high call volume. To avoid long wait times, please use our self-service options on this website.
> IMPORTANT: Our travel protection plans generally do not cover losses related to COVID-19.  For more details, please read our coverage alert.  Additionally, given the rapid rise in travel bans, please ensure that no travel ban is in place during your dates of travel prior to purchasing a travel protection plan.  Our plans do not cover losses directly or indirectly due to government-imposed travel bans or similar restrictions related to COVID-19, and we therefore highly recommend that you do NOT purchase a travel protection plan for such conditions."*
> 
> After clicking the link and reading it, it does look like they will refund the cost of the insurance if I call.


I didn't call, I emailed and the cancellation of my insurance through Allianz was quick.  Refunded quick as well.


----------



## xavier2001

travelmomof3 said:


> I didn't call, I emailed and the cancellation of my insurance through Allianz was quick.  Refunded quick as well.



I just poked around on the Allianz website and didn’t see where you can request a premium refund, did you just send them a general email?


----------



## MomOTwins

monkeydawn said:


> I did not have a cruise booked.  They are refunding on a cruise I took last September (the one and only DCL Ive ever scheduled).  Asked the two families I cruised with if they had any refunds.  One had 3 refunds totaling $100, the other had nothing.  The family with the refund was only refunded on the card they used to book the cruise, not the card used on the ship.  I paid for the other persons cruise so it makes sense that she got no refund in light of that.



Right, so because the 25% was used toward the cost of the new cruise, they can’t give you 125% of the new cruise price because that would be stacking the discounts.


----------



## lanejudy

Garyjames220 said:


> What happens if u re book a cruise and its the second time it has been cancelled. Do u get another 25%


I believe the new credit would be based on the total amount you spent out-of-pocket.  That might be the original cruise fare, or it might be higher if your rebooked cruise resulted in more cost to you (if the original 125% did not fully cover the rebooked fare).    But unlikely to be the full fare of the rebooked cruise because you didn’t actually spend that much.

Enjoy your cruise!


----------



## Garyjames220

lanejudy said:


> I believe the new credit would be based on the total amount you spent out-of-pocket.  That might be the original cruise fare, or it might be higher if your rebooked cruise resulted in more cost to you (if the original 125% did not fully cover the rebooked fare).    But unlikely to be the full fare of the rebooked cruise because you didn’t actually spend that much.
> 
> Enjoy your cruise!


Yeah so it would be 25% of what I have actually paid

Some people are saying it just carries on from the first cruise. Even if u have spent thousands more on rebooking the second cruise which doesn’t really seem fair.


----------



## spacecanada

In Canada, I was able to take my whole insurance policy, which includes COVID-19 coverage since it was bought way back in 2018, to my rescheduled cruise in summer 2021!  (Everything I booked was refundable to cash or future travel vouchers.)  I saved loads of money not having to buy insurance again ($2000!) and it will have rates from 2018 AND COVID-19 protection on the future vacation.  I love premium insurance policies when they are flexible like that.  And I'm very grateful we opted for the more expensive, more flexible and wide-covering policy.

If people here are referring to the 125% future travel credit, it's only on the cruise fare, not the port taxes.  You'll have to look at your invoice to see what the price was before tax, then add 25% to that number. 

Our first cruise was $5500 for 11 nights.  Our replacement 2021 cruise will be $11,300 for 11 nights... ugh.  Same room, even.  But we booked opening day for the first one, and now had to pay prevailing rates on the new one, though I presume the new one was still around $11,000 to begin with.  That 25% doesn't help us much, as we'll be saving up for the next year to pay the difference.  Yikes!


----------



## FigmentSpark

spacecanada said:


> In Canada, I was able to take my whole insurance policy, which includes COVID-19 coverage since it was bought way back in 2018, to my rescheduled cruise in summer 2021!  (Everything I booked was refundable to cash or future travel vouchers.)  I saved loads of money not having to buy insurance again ($2000!) and it will have rates from 2018 AND COVID-19 protection on the future vacation.  I love premium insurance policies when they are flexible like that.  And I'm very grateful we opted for the more expensive, more flexible and wide-covering policy.
> 
> If people here are referring to the 125% future travel credit, it's only on the cruise fare, not the port taxes.  You'll have to look at your invoice to see what the price was before tax, then add 25% to that number.
> 
> Our first cruise was $5500 for 11 nights.  Our replacement 2021 cruise will be $11,300 for 11 nights... ugh.  Same room, even.  But we booked opening day for the first one, and now had to pay prevailing rates on the new one, though I presume the new one was still around $11,000 to begin with.  That 25% doesn't help us much, as we'll be saving up for the next year to pay the difference.  Yikes!


Did you just phone the insurance company and explain the situation and they moved it?  Was it one time insurance?  If you're comfortable sharing, who did you go with?  We used CAA, but I haven't even thought about phoning them to move our insurance.  Maybe I should.


----------



## Candycane83

Same here. Went with Manulife but bought in January of this year for annual coverage. Would be nice if I could move it to next year....


----------



## Love2Cruise2015

FigmentSpark said:


> Did you just phone the insurance company and explain the situation and they moved it?  Was it one time insurance?  If you're comfortable sharing, who did you go with?  We used CAA, but I haven't even thought about phoning them to move our insurance.  Maybe I should.


We are Canadian as well and used CAA for trip cancelation insurance for our cruise that was canceled March 13 and was wondering the same thing...


----------



## DisneyWishes14

FigmentSpark said:


> Did you just phone the insurance company and explain the situation and they moved it?  Was it one time insurance?  If you're comfortable sharing, who did you go with?  We used CAA, but I haven't even thought about phoning them to move our insurance.  Maybe I should.



I just posted this on a thread with a question about Travel Insured International.  I don't know if this answers your specific question, but thought I would post my experience in case it's helpful to anyone.  I purchased a policy from Travel Insured to cover a trip to Mexico that would have started on March 13.  I cancelled that trip about a week prior to going and was issued credits from both the resort and Delta.  We are thinking of rescheduling the trip for November, so I simply went onto the Travel Insured site prior to my trip start date and modified the dates of the trip.  It was very easy and my trip to Mexico remains covered for the new dates we chose.  I did not have to purchase a second insurance policy.


----------



## MomOTwins

Garyjames220 said:


> Yeah so it would be 25% of what I have actually paid
> 
> Some people are saying it just carries on from the first cruise. Even if u have spent thousands more on rebooking the second cruise which doesn’t really seem fair.



If they don't give you 25% of the $900 extra you paid and only give you 125% of the original price, I would think they'd have to refund you back the $900, since that cruise is no longer sailing.


----------



## Tay N Evie's Mom

Please forgive me for asking this, but there are so many pages to this thread and I can’t find the answer for confirmation...I have a May 23rd cruise that Disney will most likely cancel  with the next round. If we take the 125% and move it to a cruise in July 2021 but later decide to cancel it before the new cruise’s penalty period begins, we would get 100% of what we paid for the May cruise, is that correct? Thanks so much!!


----------



## cvjw

Tay N Evie's Mom said:


> Please forgive me for asking this, but there are so many pages to this thread and I can’t find the answer for confirmation...I have a May 23rd cruise that Disney will most likely cancel  with the next round. If we take the 125% and move it to a cruise in July 2021 but later decide to cancel it before the new cruise’s penalty period begins, we would get 100% of what we paid for the May cruise, is that correct? Thanks so much!!



Yes. You can cancel the new booking within the cancellation period for that cruise. We are on the May 16th fantasy sailing that was just cancelled. We are rebooking for the same cruise in May of 2021. We are taking the 125% booking credit, but we can still cancel until early next year if things with the virus are still looking dicey.


----------



## Tay N Evie's Mom

cvjw said:


> Yes. You can cancel the new booking within the cancellation period for that cruise. We are on the May 16th fantasy sailing that was just cancelled. We are rebooking for the same cruise in May of 2021. We are taking the 125% booking credit, but we can still cancel until early next year if things with the virus are still looking dicey.


Thanks for your response. We feel the same way. We’d like to take advantage of the 125%, but would like to wait this out a little longer.


----------



## FigmentSpark

Tay N Evie's Mom said:


> Please forgive me for asking this, but there are so many pages to this thread and I can’t find the answer for confirmation...I have a May 23rd cruise that Disney will most likely cancel  with the next round. If we take the 125% and move it to a cruise in July 2021 but later decide to cancel it before the new cruise’s penalty period begins, we would get 100% of what we paid for the May cruise, is that correct? Thanks so much!!


You have until the new PIF for the new cruise.  So not right up to the sailing, but still long enough that we should all have the lay of the cruising land, so to speak.


----------



## ahen

Makes sense, I’m thinking of booking after the first of the year


----------



## travelmomof3

xavier2001 said:


> I just poked around on the Allianz website and didn’t see where you can request a premium refund, did you just send them a general email?


They sent me a general email stating that due to the nature of the pandemic, etc etc they could offer a refund.  I responded and got the refund quickly.


----------



## spacecanada

Love2Cruise2015 said:


> We are Canadian as well and used CAA for trip cancelation insurance for our cruise that was canceled March 13 and was wondering the same thing...


It was Manulife. If no claims have been made and your entire trip was cancelled (and refunded in cash o future travel credits), you may be able to move it up to 24 months from original date of travel.  It varies by policy, and will depend on when you bought your policy, but it never hurts to ask.


----------



## WDWEPCOT

I’m so calling my company tomorrow to inquire about a refund thank you all so much for posting about this I never knew that was an option and yes it doesn’t hurt to ask !!


----------



## Candycane83

spacecanada said:


> It was Manulife. If no claims have been made and your entire trip was cancelled (and refunded in cash o future travel credits), you may be able to move it up to 24 months from original date of travel.  It varies by policy, and will depend on when you bought your policy, but it never hurts to ask.


That’s who I got my insurance from. I will try calling them too. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Love2Cruise2015

spacecanada said:


> It was Manulife. If no claims have been made and your entire trip was cancelled (and refunded in cash o future travel credits), you may be able to move it up to 24 months from original date of travel.  It varies by policy, and will depend on when you bought your policy, but it never hurts to ask.


Thank you, I will try calling.


----------



## jlas00

Carnival Cruises has canceled all cruises through June 26th.


----------



## Gentry2004

jlas00 said:


> Carnival Cruises has canceled all cruises through June 26th.



Here are the details:


*All ships* sailings through and including June 26, 2020



*All San Francisco* sailings through 2020



*All Carnival Sunrise* sailings through and including October 19, 2020



*All Carnival Legend* sailings through and including October 30, 2020



*All Carnival Radiance* sailings through and including November 1, 2020


----------



## monkeydawn

MomOTwins said:


> Right, so because the 25% was used toward the cost of the new cruise, they can’t give you 125% of the new cruise price because that would be stacking the discounts.


I have no idea what you are talking about.  Maybe you meant to reply to someone else.  This is what I wrote (and what you replied to):

_I did not have a cruise booked.  They are refunding on a cruise I took last September (the one and only DCL Ive ever scheduled).  Asked the two families I cruised with if they had any refunds.  One had 3 refunds totaling $100, the other had nothing.  The family with the refund was only refunded on the card they used to book the cruise, not the card used on the ship.  I paid for the other persons cruise so it makes sense that she got no refund in light of that.         _

ETA: My mystery has been solved.  Port fees went down for the NYC to Bermuda sailings last year and that is what these refunds are about.


----------



## Lola Granola

I just saw where NCL canceled the Norwegian Sun‘s entire summer season to Alaska but kept their other ships sailing for the summer season. Not sure what that means.


----------



## Trera

jlas00 said:


> Carnival Cruises has canceled all cruises through June 26th.


if DCL did this, it would be crazy as our cruise is 6/27


----------



## wombat_5606

For some reason, I can't edit my previous post. That's what I get for having several things open on my desktop at once.


----------



## bcwife76

Lola Granola said:


> I just saw where NCL canceled the Norwegian Sun‘s entire summer season to Alaska but kept their other ships sailing for the summer season. Not sure what that means.


A redeployment for that ship is what I found when searching, guess they are sending the Sun elsewhere?


----------



## Lola Granola

bcwife76 said:


> A redeployment for that ship is what I found when searching, guess they are sending the Sun elsewhere?



Thanks that makes sense.


----------



## MomOTwins

monkeydawn said:


> I have no idea what you are talking about.  Maybe you meant to reply to someone else.  This is what I wrote (and what you replied to):
> 
> _I did not have a cruise booked.  They are refunding on a cruise I took last September (the one and only DCL Ive ever scheduled).  Asked the two families I cruised with if they had any refunds.  One had 3 refunds totaling $100, the other had nothing.  The family with the refund was only refunded on the card they used to book the cruise, not the card used on the ship.  I paid for the other persons cruise so it makes sense that she got no refund in light of that.         _
> 
> ETA: My mystery has been solved.  Port fees went down for the NYC to Bermuda sailings last year and that is what these refunds are about.


Yeah, thought I was replying to a post asking if the 125% cruise credit would be based on their first cancelled cruise fare or second cancelled cruise fare, when the second fare included the 125% credit from the first cruise.  No idea how I ended up replying to your post instead!  I've been foggy headed though so my mistake.


----------



## monkeydawn

MomOTwins said:


> Yeah, thought I was replying to a post asking if the 125% cruise credit would be based on their first cancelled cruise fare or second cancelled cruise fare, when the second fare included the 125% credit from the first cruise.  No idea how I ended up replying to your post instead!  I've been foggy headed though so my mistake.


No big.  I know the ups and downs youve been having.  Hope today is an up day.


----------



## spacecanada

Lola Granola said:


> I just saw where NCL canceled the Norwegian Sun‘s entire summer season to Alaska but kept their other ships sailing for the summer season. Not sure what that means.


They may be doing a staggered start with their ships. They may even reduce the number of ships in Alaska to one (the Joy).  The Sun with either be held back from operations or run tropical routes to the Bahamas or Caribbean.


----------



## Karin1984

France has extended the lock down, all public places, bars, restaurants, theaters, movie theaters etc. will remain closed till mid July. No festivals till then, so it's safe to say, no Disneyland Paris till then. 

And it will also impact the DCL cruises with stops in France (Magic May 23, May 30, Jun 6 and Jul 13), IF these cruises don't get cancelled, they will no doubt skip French ports, unless things change.


----------



## GatorMomInNC

Karin1984 said:


> France has extended the lock down, all public places, bars, restaurants, theaters, movie theaters etc. will remain closed till mid July. No festivals till then, so it's safe to say, no Disneyland Paris till then.
> 
> And it will also impact the DCL cruises with stops in France (Magic May 23, May 30, Jun 6 and Jul 13), IF these cruises don't get cancelled, they will no doubt skip French ports, unless things change.



The news I am seeing is until May 11th?


----------



## Karin1984

GatorMomInNC said:


> The news I am seeing is until May 11th?


That's the strict lockdown with everyone staying in and only allowed out for 1 hour a day and need to stay within one kilometer (0.6 Mile) of their houses, besides essential shopping.

I see several news sources translating the new rules a bit different. Festivals are off till mid-July, for bars/restaurants etc. it only says that they will be closed longer, without a date attached to it. I'm not a French native, so please don't quote me on this  
https://www.euronews.com/2020/04/13...o-address-french-nation-on-coronavirus-latest


----------



## harriet2

Plus apparently he said (read in a FB group which translated, there are some French natives in it, but I'm not sure who translated it) that the boarder will be closed till May 11th and when it reopens, it'll only be for EU citizens, which will make cruises impossible (the CM's aren't EU citizens and most of the guests aren't either)


----------



## DisneyWishes14

Apparently Macron indicated external borders may be closed to non-EU residents until September.  https://www.schengenvisainfo.com/ne...emain-closed-until-september-due-to-covid-19/


----------



## tidefan

Karin1984 said:


> France has extended the lock down, all public places, bars, restaurants, theaters, movie theaters etc. will remain closed till mid July. No festivals till then, so it's safe to say, no Disneyland Paris till then.
> 
> And it will also impact the DCL cruises with stops in France (Magic May 23, May 30, Jun 6 and Jul 13), IF these cruises don't get cancelled, they will no doubt skip French ports, unless things change.


Don’t forget the July 1st Cruise is supposed to stop in Cannes...


----------



## Candycane83

DisneyWishes14 said:


> Apparently Macron indicated external borders may be closed to non-EU residents until September.  https://www.schengenvisainfo.com/ne...emain-closed-until-september-due-to-covid-19/


I’m hoping Spain closes its borders too... seems like there is already talk they are discouraging foreign nationals this summer to maybe the entire year...


----------



## tidefan

Princess just cancelled all cruises through June 30th in addition to some extended ones on their other ships.


----------



## Trera

tidefan said:


> Princess just cancelled all cruises through June 30th in addition to some extended ones on their other ships.


That is really what DCL needs to do.


----------



## bcwife76

Both Princess and HAL also announced today drastic cuts to their 2020 Alaska cruises, with only a handful of ships still on the schedule to go there starting in July (so far).


----------



## cruisehopeful

California Governor said that there likely won't be any large gatherings in the state through the summer. I would assume that people lining up for a cruise ship would be consider a large gathering. The Wonder is still parked here in San Diego. It doesn't sound like it will be able to come up with anything that involves the California ports throughout the summer. I do enjoy seeing it when the local news closes with a live shot of the harbor....so, at least there's that.


----------



## tidefan

Magic is now canceled through June 7th.


----------



## Chemist

I don’t see any cruises ANYWHERE happening at ALL this summer and maybe fall.  California is cancelling big events left and right. ALL big and even not so big.

Cruises are even higher risk than parades and art festivals.

That also means that the theme parks will be closed indefinitely.

If we are still this locked down, cruises will NOT be running.


----------



## BadPinkTink

tidefan said:


> Magic is now canceled through June 7th.



https://disneycruiselineblog.com/20...-magic-european-sailings-through-june-7-2020/this is no surprise, its the Mediterranean routes
The following cruises have officially been canceled:
Disney Magic

Saturday May 23, 2020 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona
Saturday May 30, 2020 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona
Saturday June 6, 2020 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona to Civitavecchia


----------



## tidefan

BadPinkTink said:


> https://disneycruiselineblog.com/20...-magic-european-sailings-through-june-7-2020/this is no surprise, its the Mediterranean routes
> The following cruises have officially been canceled:
> Disney Magic
> 
> Saturday May 23, 2020 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona
> Saturday May 30, 2020 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona
> Saturday June 6, 2020 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona to Civitavecchia


I know...  I'm scheduled to be on the July 1st Greek Isles.  I don't see that one going at all.  I wish DCL would go ahead and cancel it.  A number of people on that cruise have already had their air cancelled by their carriers so they may not be able to get there even if they tried...


----------



## AquaDame

Hmm, I'm not seeing it updated on their website yet but once I do, I'll edit the announcement thread.


----------



## BadPinkTink

tidefan said:


> I know...  I'm scheduled to be on the July 1st Greek Isles.  I don't see that one going at all.  I wish DCL would go ahead and cancel it.  A number of people on that cruise have already had their air cancelled by their carriers so they may not be able to get there even if they tried...



Well there is about 3,000 people on The Magic , so just for these 3 canceled cruises that approx 9,000 people who have to either get refunded or get their booking switched to a different date. They have to do the cancellations in stages as its just way too much for their systems to deal with. 

Its my guess that everything up to the July 25 cruise will be cancelled and Disney will go straight to Dover for the Northern Europe sailings


----------



## harriet2

BadPinkTink said:


> Well there is about 3,000 people on The Magic , so just for these 3 canceled cruises that approx 9,000 people who have to either get refunded or get their booking switched to a different date. They have to do the cancellations in stages as its just way too much for their systems to deal with.
> 
> Its my guess that everything up to the July 25 cruise will be cancelled and Disney will go straight to Dover for the Northern Europe sailings


I really doubt the US will be in a fit enough state by then for the EU to allow access to US citizens (Macron also already said he wanted the Schengen border closed till September).


----------



## lorimay

I'm really thinking its getting less & less likely The  Magic will sail to Europe this season at all.


----------



## Candycane83

tidefan said:


> Magic is now canceled through June 7th.


They are really taking their time! Come in July 13!


----------



## Gentry2004

lorimay said:


> I'm really thinking its getting less & less likely The  Magic will sail to Europe this season at all.



Agree. Or like another PP said, they could sail it over empty just to do the scheduled dry dock over there and the WBTA.


----------



## gotomu212

BadPinkTink said:


> Well there is about 3,000 people on The Magic , so just for these 3 canceled cruises that approx 9,000 people who have to either get refunded or get their booking switched to a different date. They have to do the cancellations in stages as its just way too much for their systems to deal with.
> 
> Its my guess that everything up to the July 25 cruise will be cancelled and Disney will go straight to Dover for the Northern Europe sailings



There are less than 900 staterooms though and cancellations/moving  is done for the whole room at once. That’s less than 3,000 reservations. They handle way more than that on opening day. I’m not buying that their systems can’t accommodate that anymore. If they are still so understaffed they need to staff up as they are hurting their brand with a lot of cruisers-especially new ones with this drip drip drip (ESPECIALLY as their competition is all out ahead of them on this).


----------



## ladyofthetramp

One week short of my cruise on the 13th...


----------



## Missmilphie

I got my cancellation notification for my 23rd may magic cruise today and got through pretty much instantly to the call centre for a refund. Admittedly it was the UK phone number but they weren’t struggling with volumes of calls today.


----------



## Trera

Missmilphie said:


> I got my cancellation notification for my 23rd may magic cruise today and got through pretty much instantly to the call centre for a refund. Admittedly it was the UK phone number but they weren’t struggling with volumes of calls today.


it might be better for those in the USA to all the UK number to cancel? It would cost you a bit on the phone line but maybe save you an hour or two on hold


----------



## jenmiller114

gotomu212 said:


> There are less than 900 staterooms though and cancellations/moving  is done for the whole room at once. That’s less than 3,000 reservations. They handle way more than that on opening day. I’m not buying that their systems can’t accommodate that anymore. If they are still so understaffed they need to staff up as they are hurting their brand with a lot of cruisers-especially new ones with this drip drip drip (ESPECIALLY as their competition is all out ahead of them on this).



That's true.  But these cruises are after PIF, so the cancellations have to be processed by the accounting department before the res. agent can cancel and issue the credit or refund.  Cruises that are cancelled before PIF can be cancelled without getting accounting involved.  And they have to calculate the credit amount per person not reservation so it does take a little longer.  On the plus side, once they do officially cancel, they have everything ready so you can call immediately to rebook or request a refund.  Before, they were sending out notices and giving a call back date.  But people were calling immediately and there was nothing they could do.  So they are taking a little longer in an effort to be proactive.  When you get the notice, you can call right away and they know exactly how much your refund/credit will be and it takes just a few minutes to process.  On the plus side, they seem to be getting a handle on it because the cancellations are being announced a lot quicker than they were when they first started.  They just issued the last notice a few days ago.


----------



## Naeher

Trera said:


> it might be better for those in the USA to all the UK number to cancel? It would cost you a bit on the phone line but maybe save you an hour or two on hold


Use Skype or similar to save international costs.


----------



## mmmears

lorimay said:


> I'm really thinking its getting less & less likely The  Magic will sail to Europe this season at all.



Agreed.  And even if DCL wanted to, how likely is it that all those countries want to accept all the passengers at every port?


----------



## tidefan

mmmears said:


> Agreed.  And even if DCL wanted to, how likely is it that all those countries want to accept all the passengers at every port?


And even if DCL wanted to, would passengers that may be currently scheduled be able to rearrange air transportation that their carrier may have already cancelled...


----------



## smmco

tidefan said:


> And even if DCL wanted to, would passengers that may be currently scheduled be able to rearrange air transportation that their carrier may have already cancelled...


There’s  are still plenty of flights to LHR.


----------



## gotomu212

jenmiller114 said:


> That's true.  But these cruises are after PIF, so the cancellations have to be processed by the accounting department before the res. agent can cancel and issue the credit or refund.  Cruises that are cancelled before PIF can be cancelled without getting accounting involved.  And they have to calculate the credit amount per person not reservation so it does take a little longer.  On the plus side, once they do officially cancel, they have everything ready so you can call immediately to rebook or request a refund.  Before, they were sending out notices and giving a call back date.  But people were calling immediately and there was nothing they could do.  So they are taking a little longer in an effort to be proactive.  When you get the notice, you can call right away and they know exactly how much your refund/credit will be and it takes just a few minutes to process.  On the plus side, they seem to be getting a handle on it because the cancellations are being announced a lot quicker than they were when they first started.  They just issued the last notice a few days ago.



Thats still their internal process, and like everyone running a successful company right now, they should be streamlining processes or staffing to speed up refunds and give people confidence that they know what they are doing. Every other major cruise competition is further out. The work that happens “backstage” isn’t important to a customer.


----------



## smmco

mmmears said:


> Agreed.  And even if DCL wanted to, how likely is it that all those countries want to accept all the passengers at every port?


What’s stopping you from canceling then?


----------



## gotomu212

smmco said:


> There’s  are still plenty of flights to LHR.



It’s funny you mention that. My flight on AA to London for early June was cancelled Sunday. I was surprised it was cancelled so far out and wasn’t automatically rebooked. While some flights are still showing up for booking, the airlines seem to be cutting capacity like crazy and I would predict that continues.


----------



## smmco

gotomu212 said:


> It’s funny you mention that. My flight on AA to London for early June was cancelled Sunday. I was surprised it was cancelled so far out and wasn’t automatically rebooked. While some flights are still showing up for booking, the airlines seem to be cutting capacity like crazy and I would predict that continues.


Yes they reduced capacity. AA had a lot of flights to London. My flights to Berlin we’re cancelled. They still have quite a few flights to LHR. I would expect capacity to be reduced domestically and internationally for quite some time. My flight to LHR was cancelled and I was booked on a earlier flight.
Just to add my flights not to August and the flights are semi full.


----------



## gotomu212

smmco said:


> Yes they reduced capacity. AA had a lot of flights to London. My flights to Berlin we’re cancelled. They still have quite a few flights to LHR. I would expect capacity to be reduced domestically and internationally for quite some time. My flight to LHR was cancelled and I was booked on a earlier flight.
> Just to add my flights not to August and the flights are semi full.



I’m not sure what you call a lot but when I looked at alternative flights for my date they were 8 flights from the US to LHR -CHI, DFW, IAD, BOS, MIA, PHL, JFK, and LAX that day. There were additional 6 BA flights. That’s a shockingly low number for AA- especially as LHR is one of the jumping off airports for connections to Europe. I fly this route several times a year and had to show the results to coworkers who could not believe how restricted it was almost 2 months out. I think the PP is right that air travel would further restrict US passengers ability to get over for European cruises (although the bigger issue is the EU talking about keeping their borders closed all summer).


----------



## smmco

gotomu212 said:


> I’m not sure what you call a lot but when I looked at alternative flights for my date they were 8 flights from the US to LHR -CHI, DFW, IAD, BOS, MIA, PHL, JFK, and LAX that day. There were additional 6 BA flights. That’s a shockingly low number for AA- especially as LHR is one of the jumping off airports for connections to Europe. I fly this route several times a year and had to show the results to coworkers who could not believe how restricted it was almost 2 months out. I think the PP is right that air travel would further restrict US passengers ability to get over for European cruises (although the bigger issue is the EU talking about keeping their borders closed all summer).


I think there will be rioting if borders stay closed all Summer. There will probably be civil unrest anyway due to the economic collapse. Macron seriously? Yes I’m very aware of the AA contractions. It’s a big issue in my life right now. Everything is such a mess right now cruising is the least of my problems.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

I was very impressed that I only waited 5 minutes on the phone to call DCL today. It was very easy to get my gifts & amenities purchases refunded since my cruise was canceled.


----------



## FigmentSpark

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I was very impressed that I only waited 5 minutes on the phone to call DCL today. It was very easy to get my gifts & amenities purchases refunded since my cruise was canceled.


I'm still waiting (from March) for my photo package to be refunded.


----------



## harriet2

smmco said:


> I think there will be rioting if borders stay closed all Summer. There will probably be civil unrest anyway due to the economic collapse. Macron seriously? Yes I’m very aware of the AA contractions. It’s a big issue in my life right now. Everything is such a mess right now cruising is the least of my problems.


Given the current state in Europe, I highly doubt there will be any rioting for keeping the Schengen borders closed all summer, I think everybody will be applauding it and everybody is already preparing that they won't leave their own country at all this summer. We don't want new infections again now that we seem to be starting to handle it.


----------



## Garyjames220

Does anyone think Disney might extend the 15 months to use the future cruise credit

If your cruise was cancelled in march and cruises continue to get cancelled like this. It's not really giving you much a window to pick from


----------



## harriet2

They just announced the EU border (assume they mean Schengen) is closed for 30 days (till May 15th) (This is not a hard closure, it's for non essential travel, not sure how you proof essential travel and I know there are evacuation flights for EU citizens to return home).


----------



## BadPinkTink

harriet2 said:


> They just announced the EU border (assume they mean Schengen) is closed for 30 days (till May 15th) (This is not a hard closure, it's for non essential travel, not sure how you proof essential travel and I know there are evacuation flights for EU citizens to return home).



Thats not surprising and not really a big deal right now. Many of the stay at home restrictions in various European countries have been extended to dates in May.

In my country, Ireland, we are only allowed out and about for essential travel. You can walk within 2.5 km of your home. If you have to drive somewhere, there are 24 hour Police checkpoints everywhere and you have to show a letter from your employer or a medical appointment letter or some sort of official document to prove why you need to drive.

This will be the same at the Schengen border checks. All the truckers and haulage companies will still be able to cross the borders, people who live in one country and work in a hospital in another country will be allowed to cross the borders, journalists and media will still be allowed to travel to various countries etc etc.


----------



## harriet2

BadPinkTink said:


> Thats not surprising and not really a big deal right now. Many of the stay at home restrictions in various European countries have been extended to dates in May.
> 
> In my country, Ireland, we are only allowed out and about for essential travel. You can walk within 2.5 km of your home. If you have to drive somewhere, there are 24 hour Police checkpoints everywhere and you have to show a letter from your employer or a medical appointment letter or some sort of official document to prove why you need to drive.
> 
> This will be the same at the Schengen border checks. All the truckers and haulage companies will still be able to cross the borders, people who live in one country and work in a hospital in another country will be allowed to cross the borders, journalists and media will still be allowed to travel to various countries etc etc.


I'm not saying it's a big deal, just giving the current update, as I do suspect we'll get to the September Macron was asking for (just with little steps like this).

Funny what you say about the medical appointment letter as my hospital has stopped sending those out to prevent confusion (they only plan one week ahead (have an appointment tomorrow which was made two weeks ago, but as they predicted, the time got changed) and they cancel all of the unnecessary appointments), so currently I have nothing to proof I have an appointment (but we don't have a restriction like that) and the hospital is 15 km away.


----------



## Garyjames220

So my 3 night cruise got cancelled and I re booked a European cruise for this summer, which I’m starting to think is not going to happen

however I paid nearly 1000 more for this cruise out of pocket

would I get the 125% on the 1000 I paid out of pocket as it sounds like there giving you your first credit and refunded any difference in the second booking you made if it cost more

which doesn’t seem fair as I wouldn’t be getting the 125% on my  cancelled cruise.


----------



## harriet2

Garyjames220 said:


> So my 3 night cruise got cancelled and I re booked a European cruise for this summer, which I’m starting to think is not going to happen
> 
> however I paid nearly 1000 more for this cruise out of pocket
> 
> would I get the 125% on the 1000 I paid out of pocket as it sounds like there giving you your first credit and refunded any difference in the second booking you made if it cost more
> 
> which doesn’t seem fair as I wouldn’t be getting the 125% on my  cancelled cruise.


That is a really specific situation that you'll have to ask Disney about, I doubt anybody has already been in this situation. Also, which cruise have you booked? The PIF date of our European cruise has been postponed, so I think they might not give those cruises the 125% FCC if they're cancelled (but again, this hasn't happened yet, so we don't know)


----------



## Garyjames220

harriet2 said:


> That is a really specific situation that you'll have to ask Disney about, I doubt anybody has already been in this situation. Also, which cruise have you booked? The PIF date of our European cruise has been postponed, so I think they might not give those cruises the 125% FCC if they're cancelled (but again, this hasn't happened yet, so we don't know)



I booked a dover cruise but it’s 100% non refundable as they pick my stateroom 

but I’m thinking it could be cancelled the way things are going

surly only fair they give you the 125% of the extra I paid. But I’ll just need to wait and see I guess


----------



## harriet2

Garyjames220 said:


> I booked a dover cruise but it’s 100% non refundable as they pick my stateroom
> 
> but I’m thinking it could be cancelled the way things are going
> 
> surly only fair they give you the 125% of the extra I paid. But I’ll just need to wait and see I guess


Wasn't your wife pregnant? Won't she be too pregnant by the time the Magic is in Dover? (I know I'll be)


----------



## Garyjames220

No she makes it by a week


----------



## lanejudy

@Garyjames220   I think you'll have to wait-and-see.  I haven't read any actual reports of folks who rebooked and had the 2nd cruise canceled as well.  So at this point any discussion of "what will DCL do" is all speculation.  I would hope you get credit for the amount you actually paid, but I would not expect that to include the additional 25% credit from the first canceled cruise.  So it's going to depend on your specific situation -- how much your original cruise cost and how much extra the 2nd cruise cost.  You should be "made whole" in that you should not lose any funds you actually paid out-of-pocket, but it may take time to sort out.  And first DCL has to announce a cancellation.

Sorry you've had 2 cruises impacted!  Good luck with the impending arrival!


----------



## vegs1

Garyjames220 said:


> I booked a dover cruise but it’s 100% non refundable as they pick my stateroom
> 
> but I’m thinking it could be cancelled the way things are going
> 
> surly only fair they give you the 125% of the extra I paid. But I’ll just need to wait and see I guess



Just curious if your travel insurance will cover you since you rebooked for a time knowing the pandemic exists.  My girlfriend rebooked a cruise forSeptember in Europe  (not DCL) since her May cruise was cancelled but her insurance company has told her she has no coverage for anything related to the virus.


----------



## harriet2

vegs1 said:


> Just curious if your travel insurance will cover you since you rebooked for a time knowing the pandemic exists.  My girlfriend rebooked a cruise forSeptember in Europe  (not DCL) since her May cruise was cancelled but her insurance company has told her she has no coverage for anything related to the virus.


Our insurance already excluded pandemics to begin with


----------



## BadPinkTink

vegs1 said:


> Just curious if your travel insurance will cover you since you rebooked for a time knowing the pandemic exists.  My girlfriend rebooked a cruise forSeptember in Europe  (not DCL) since her May cruise was cancelled but her insurance company has told her she has no coverage for anything related to the virus.



I checked the same with my travel insurance. I have a September European Cruise booked on Disney Magic. Right now, as the cruise and the travel insurance were booked before March 13 2020 I am cover for Covid 19 medical. If the cruise is cancelled and I re schedule to any other cruise itinerary , I am NOT covered for  Covid 19 medical. The travel insurance see the reschedule as a new booking, not an existing booking.


----------



## Garyjames220

vegs1 said:


> Just curious if your travel insurance will cover you since you rebooked for a time knowing the pandemic exists.  My girlfriend rebooked a cruise forSeptember in Europe  (not DCL) since her May cruise was cancelled but her insurance company has told her she has no coverage for anything related to the virus.



to be honest I’m trusting Disney will only sail if it’s safe


----------



## smmco

harriet2 said:


> Given the current state in Europe, I highly doubt there will be any rioting for keeping the Schengen borders closed all summer, I think everybody will be applauding it and everybody is already preparing that they won't leave their own country at all this summer. We don't want new infections again now that we seem to be starting to handle it.


I thought Europe was all about open borders. I can’t imagine with unemployment reaching 20 to 30% people aren’t going to want tourism back. I guess time will tell how bad this economic collapse is going to be. It will be interesting to see peoples breaking point.


----------



## LAX

smmco said:


> I thought Europe was all about open borders. I can’t imagine with unemployment reaching 20 to 30% people aren’t going to want tourism back. I guess time will tell how bad this economic collapse is going to be. It will be interesting to see peoples breaking point.



Have you seen the recent death tally over in Europe? Spain & Italy together account for over 40K of reported deaths (based on what I can find on MSN). I admittedly don't know the most up-to-date situations over there, but I can't imagine anyone would be interested in opening the borders any time soon, especially in those harder hit countries. I realize people can't be isolated from each other forever, but it's too soon to welcome back tourists in droves, especially from countries that have high confirmed cases.

LAX


----------



## Candycane83

smmco said:


> I thought Europe was all about open borders. I can’t imagine with unemployment reaching 20 to 30% people aren’t going to want tourism back. I guess time will tell how bad this economic collapse is going to be. It will be interesting to see peoples breaking point.


It’s really 2 fold, people who need the income but have also been affected by this virus. I cancelled a tour with a tour operator who told my her father passed away due to the virus but she is also currently unemployed with 2 young kids. My guess is if the government can support them through the next few months, they would prefer not having the borders opened. As much as they need income from tourists, they also have been deeply affected and would be afraid to have people from other countries risking another wave.


----------



## smmco

Candycane83 said:


> It’s really 2 fold, people who need the income but have also been affected by this virus. I cancelled a tour with a tour operator who told my her father passed away due to the virus but she is also currently unemployed with 2 young kids. My guess is if the government can support them through the next few months, they would prefer not having the borders opened. As much as they need income from tourists, they also have been deeply affected and would be afraid to have people from other countries risking another wave.


That's a sad story but the percentage of people in the world that have lost someone to COVID is extremely small. Most people want to go back to work, travel, take vacations and live their lives. I don't think the government supporting people for months on end is sustainable. You can't just print money. If the US economy collapses so goes the rest of the world. 22 million unemployed in one month is pretty scary. I think there's going to be a lot more layoffs and bankruptcies to come.


----------



## spacecanada

For those complaining about Disney being slower than other cruise lines to announce cancellations, be grateful for Disney’s handling of this situation. From the logistics side, they are handling this MUCH better than other cruise lines. When they cancel, you can rebook immediately and use your credits right away, at no extra expense. Other cruise lines are taking months to issue future cruise credits. Many have further restrictions on those credits so they cannot be used toward the deposit on your new cruise. There are other back end things I cannot mention here, too. Of all the cruise lines, Disney actually has the best cancellation and rebooking experience, and they are a very small cruise line in comparison!  Please try to be patient. If waiting is making you upset or frustrated, cancel now.

Please remember to be grateful in this time.


----------



## Karin1984

smmco said:


> I thought Europe was all about open borders. I can’t imagine with unemployment reaching 20 to 30% people aren’t going to want tourism back. I guess time will tell how bad this economic collapse is going to be. It will be interesting to see peoples breaking point.


I think there is a mix up about the word 'Schengen borders', what is now closed officially are the borders around the Schengen area. No people from non-Schengen allowed in. The borders within the Schengen area what we refer to as 'open borders', can differ per country now. The border between Germany and the Netherlands isnt officially closed, but there are checks at the border now (which we normally don't have) and people who are making non-essential trips are very much discouraged not to do so by the police. Belgium is a lot stricter than The Netherlands and Germany and decided to officially close down the country: no one in, no one out (except essential workers). Before that we had some issues mid-March, Belgium had already closed down its bars and restaurants before The Netherlands had done so and some Belgians crossed the border to come drinking here.

Before the Schengen area opens up to non-Schengen visitors, all the internal borders have to be open again.

For the breaking point, I think the amount of rioting or protests will differ per country. It depends on the relationship the country has with authority. But then even so, France has a history with strikes and protests, the government is definitely not popular and the French have some very strict lockdown rules, and even there it is quiet. As long there is light at the end of the tunnel, I think we can go on for a while.

I can't imagine my country of The Netherlands will have any riots or protests. The only thing we were upset about was that the government didn't want to lockdown the schools, due to the risk for children and to keep it manageable for the parents to keep working and keep the economy going. The government did change their mind a few days later after public pressure. Same is happening now about masks. We are not required to wear them here (as it brings a false sense of security and more importantly: let's keep the ones we do have for our health care workers), but the people do see different advice being given in other countries, which makes the people a little anxious. The PM has now said we might going to use them during our exit policy. Which made the people calm down again 

For tourism, we are heavily dependent on Belgium and Germany and not every tourist company will survive, but I do think some of it can be made up for it by domestic tourism. Not in the big cities, like Amsterdam, which attracts million of tourists from all over the world, but for regional tourism, I can see people this summer exploring their own country. Certain areas are already publishing about their plans for tourism in a 6ft society. The bike companies will probably do well, one factory has re-opened as they saw a rise in demand. And maybe Amsterdam will see it as a blessing in disguise as the city is really suffering from the amounts of foreign tourists it  attracts each year.(seriously, if some of you are planning a trip to The Netherlands, there are more and better places to go than Amsterdam).
Festivals are now being cancelled one by one, not by the government, but by the organizations for safety reasons, but also as preparation time is too short now.

Normally 60% of our population travels abroad during the holidays. The majority will not this summer, if only quarter of what they normally spend abroad is spent on domestic tourism, it might be a relatively okay summer, under the circumstances.

But as everyone says: we shall see.


----------



## harriet2

smmco said:


> That's a sad story but the percentage of people in the world that have lost someone to COVID is extremely small. Most people want to go back to work, travel, take vacations and live their lives. I don't think the government supporting people for months on end is sustainable. You can't just print money. If the US economy collapses so goes the rest of the world. 22 million unemployed in one month is pretty scary. I think there's going to be a lot more layoffs and bankruptcies to come.


Europe is different from America, the government supporting people for months is normal business here, sure, there are more people to support, but there is also still a lot of money coming in. I think you're overestimating the importance of tourists from outside of the EU for the overal economy, do people make money of that? Sure, but for the overall economy it's really minor.


----------



## smmco

harriet2 said:


> Europe is different from America, the government supporting people for months is normal business here, sure, there are more people to support, but there is also still a lot of money coming in. I think you're overestimating the importance of tourists from outside of the EU for the overal economy, do people make money of that? Sure, but for the overall economy it's really minor.


I wasn’t referring to tourist when I was talking about economic collapse and no country can sustain itself with business shutdown and people not working.


----------



## harriet2

smmco said:


> I wasn’t referring to tourist when I was talking about economic collapse and no country can sustain itself with business shutdown and people not working.


But people _are_ working and the closing of the borders, would be a measure that's not connected to the internal economy being shutdown or not. More specific, first they'll start up each country (at their desired pace), then the internal boarders will open and after summer, the EU borders will open.


----------



## _auroraborealis_

Some of the Schengen countries are also closing internal borders. So it isn't just closure to the outside. Sweden, Denmark and France are all closed internal as well.


----------



## AquaDame

Karin1984 said:


> I can't imagine my country of The Netherlands will have any riots or protests.



Unless and until they come for your new years' bonfires or fireworks... 

My husband's company is very eager to get people back into the factories that were impacted as well. I see both sides of the coin on restarting the economy but hope it is done prudently and not in a panic. The sentiment that we did too much is exactly what Fauci was hoping for, so good on everyone. Our governor has stated she will not ease up until the number of active cases are declining and she is assured we have plenty of PPE equipment, beds, better testing capability, and a solid plan to combat any spikes that may occur. Sounds very reasonable to me? California and Washington seem to hold the same sentiment... I'm feeling comfortable with the way the western states are handling this though I do wish people weren't having so much trouble filing for unemployment. There are also talks from our governor about doing away with the "waiting week" for entitlements which would be great.


----------



## gotomu212

smmco said:


> That's a sad story but the percentage of people in the world that have lost someone to COVID is extremely small. Most people want to go back to work, travel, take vacations and live their lives. I don't think the government supporting people for months on end is sustainable. You can't just print money. If the US economy collapses so goes the rest of the world. 22 million unemployed in one month is pretty scary. I think there's going to be a lot more layoffs and bankruptcies to come.



It’s very different in Italy and Spain. Their deaths per 1 mil population is 4 times the US rate. In some areas of Italy almost everyone lost a grandparent or parent/in-law. We’re talking about keeping US borders closed awhile after we reopen and we’re the ones with the highest cases. I really doubt the EU wants an influx of US tourists this summer.  We’ll get to experience the other side of closed borders.


----------



## Karin1984

AquaDame said:


> Unless and until they come for your new years' bonfires or fireworks...



 Okay, except that. It would have been very interesting if this had happened between November and January ;-) 

On this thread we have talked about procedures to get on board, getting quarantined on board, no character meets, and dinner solutions. Did we talk about shows yet? 

My brother is theatre technician and this week he made this picture, trying to figure out how to make theater work in a 6ft society. In his theatre there are 700 seats. With the distancing rules, there is only room for 135 guests. 

Most likely, when we can cruise again, but if there is still a 6ft distance desired, then shows (and movies) will probably all be cancelled as well. 






To me the shows are a major selling point of a Disney Cruise. If there are no shows, I would wait till shows are available again on cruises.

Me and my friend have discussed our travel plans for August/September: we hope now that the travel restrictions from Europe to the US will extend till August and we can change our flights for free. Mainly because it's part of a big Disneyland/Disney World/Disney Cruise vacation, we fear now that the parks will be open by then, but in a modified form. This trip is too expensive to go for a modified experience. As soon as decisions are made about flight change policies for August, we will go for a February/March 2021  trip (and changing a 4-night Fantasy to a 5 night Magic, but I haven't told my friend that yet  )


----------



## FigmentSpark

When/if anything happens to the food chain, there will be the beginnings of riots.  People are calm as long as their basic needs are met.  When that starts to become scarce, real unrest will follow.

Another point, the longer people are not able to work and be productive, you risk an underground economy flourishing.  You don't want that.  We need rule of law.


----------



## smmco

I expect the travel bans to be lifted by June/July. European airlines are risk of collapse just like US airlines. European Union is at risk of collapse too. We’re all screwed if things don’t go back to normal soon.


----------



## Trera

just reported. Royal and Celebrity extending cancellations to June 12th.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/travel/ne...se-cancellations/ar-BB12N0cG?ocid=hplocalnews


----------



## DisneyWishes14

smmco said:


> I expect the travel bans to be lifted by June/July. European airlines are risk of collapse just like US airlines. European Union is at risk of collapse too. We’re all screwed if things don’t go back to normal soon.



If you mean any bans within Schengen, you may be right.  I don't think Europe, many countries in Asia or Australia are going to be allowing US citizens in for far longer than that.  I don't think the US testing and tracing are far enough along to make those countries comfortable with allowing us in.  Heck, I'm in the NYC metro area and most US states don't want me anywhere near them at this point in time.


----------



## cmph

I'm surprised by the thought that Americans rarely know anyone who has lost someone to COVID-19. I have a small department at work (just a couple dozen of us), and one colleague lost his sister-in-law (30s, nothing to make her high risk). A friend from my old neighborhood just lost her dad. Both of the deceased where in the NYC/NJ area. I'm an introvert who keeps a pretty small social circle, although I do not live where I grew up (midwest) or went to college (east coast), so I guess that gives me a wide geographic circle. I know others who have had it but did not pass away. 

I'm with the PP who thinks that domestic travel, especially road trips, will become more popular. In the US, we have so many options, too. We had changed a spring break cruise to a 2021 Norway cruise (Royal), with extended family, and already my mom says they will no longer go. Everyone seems to be focusing on when cruising will return to normal and/or survive, but I think that's too broad. DCL will be fine, but that's b/c its demographic isn't primarily high risk! That's not the case with HAL, river cruises that are adults-only, etc. The traveler response is going to be so different from one cruiseline to the next.


----------



## DIS_MIKE

Trera said:


> just reported. Royal and Celebrity extending cancellations to June 12th.
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/travel/ne...se-cancellations/ar-BB12N0cG?ocid=hplocalnews


Looks like June is definitely shot at this point but not surprising after the CDC extended their no sail order by 100 days.  I'm really curious to see what happens in July and August and if the CDC will follow up.


----------



## GrrArrgh

My feeling is that all of 2020 is done for cruising. Just even in terms of recalling employees, getting food, readying ships, and making new policy changes, that kind of thing would take at least a month or two. So working backwards, it's hard for me to imagine cruising would start again for anyone until 2021.


----------



## figmentfinesse

I’m sorry if this is the wrong place for this question. I’m booked for a 3 night on the Fantasy in late August, VGT. If the cruise actually sails, but we don’t feel comfortable or don’t want to sail if they take away the shows and other experiences, are we out of luck because it’s non refundable? Thanks guys. This is my second Disney Cruise ever so I’m far from the expert here.


----------



## smmco

cmph said:


> I'm surprised by the thought that Americans rarely know anyone who has lost someone to COVID-19. I have a small department at work (just a couple dozen of us), and one colleague lost his sister-in-law (30s, nothing to make her high risk). A friend from my old neighborhood just lost her dad. Both of the deceased where in the NYC/NJ area. I'm an introvert who keeps a pretty small social circle, although I do not live where I grew up (midwest) or went to college (east coast), so I guess that gives me a wide geographic circle. I know others who have had it but did not pass away.
> 
> I'm with the PP who thinks that domestic travel, especially road trips, will become more popular. In the US, we have so many options, too. We had changed a spring break cruise to a 2021 Norway cruise (Royal), with extended family, and already my mom says they will no longer go. Everyone seems to be focusing on when cruising will return to normal and/or survive, but I think that's too broad. DCL will be fine, but that's b/c its demographic isn't primarily high risk! That's not the case with HAL, river cruises that are adults-only, etc. The traveler response is going to be so different from one cruiseline to the next.


 I bet everyone knows someone who's lost their job. Cases in Europe and US are decreasing. I don't foresee any travel bans in two or three months. Road trips will probably increase because gas is so darn cheap. I think most people are chomping at the bit to go somewhere, by plane, train, ship or auto. There's going to a percentage of people that will stay holed up in their house, but I think the majority of people want to work and live their life. Tomorrow is never guaranteed.


----------



## DIS_MIKE

GrrArrgh said:


> My feeling is that all of 2020 is done for cruising. Just even in terms of recalling employees, getting food, readying ships, and making new policy changes, that kind of thing would take at least a month or two. So working backwards, it's hard for me to imagine cruising would start again for anyone until 2021.


You bring up a very good point and at this rate it's anyone's guess at this point. The amount of planning and logistics needed to get these ships back to 100% likely will take a lot of time.  I've said it a few times on here but WDW will open a lot sooner than the first Disney ship sets sail.

I have a little hope that my cruise at the end of August will still be a go. There will be a lot of factors to consider and now we're pretty much into July before the next wave of updates from the cruise lines.


----------



## randumb0

No country is going to allow American tourists until our infection rate drops dramatically. They all have their own problems to deal with. I am very doubtful that cruises sail this year


----------



## Karin1984

randumb0 said:


> No country is going to allow American tourists until our infection rate drops dramatically. They all have their own problems to deal with. I am very doubtful that cruises sail this year



Definitely true for Europe and Canada, maybe Mexico, but I think the islands in the Caribbean which are more dependent on tourism, might have to open their doors to cruise tourists whether they want it or not.


----------



## _auroraborealis_

Karin1984 said:


> Definitely true for Europe and Canada, maybe Mexico, but I think the islands in the Caribbean which are more dependent on tourism, might have to open their doors to cruise tourists whether they want it or not.


They made it through hurricane. I think they can make it through this. Viral outbreak on an island is ugly.


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

Karin1984 said:


> My brother is theatre technician and this week he made this picture, trying to figure out how to make theater work in a 6ft society. In his theatre there are 700 seats. With the distancing rules, there is only room for 135 guests.



Thanks for sharing that. Now the big question is: do they lose more money by staying closed vs. opening and performing for only 135 guests.

And that question I am sure most companies are asking themselves at the moment. WDW... do they still make a profit on hurricane days? These are days when a large section of Florida closes its schools, and I go to Disney. Those days are crazy quiet, and I think social distancing with that number of guests is possible.

The same thing with DCL: Take last year's cruise that had the least amount of guests onboard. Did they still make a profit? Is social distancing an option with that number of guests? This of course in addition to the question, is there a foreign port that will let us dock.


----------



## vegs1

I keep trying to think through how DCL would Social distance. You can sit people far enough apart in the theatre technically, but everyone has to filter in through the doors. Staying six feet apart would be difficult. 

How would the life boat drill be handled?  Pool time?  Shows in the atrium?  The corridors are so narrow that it would be difficult in high traffic areas to stay apart.  Your stateroom host has access to your room. What about room service?  Would that be discontinued?  

The whole experience would be so different.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

figmentfinesse said:


> I’m sorry if this is the wrong place for this question. I’m booked for a 3 night on the Fantasy in late August, VGT. If the cruise actually sails, but we don’t feel comfortable or don’t want to sail if they take away the shows and other experiences, are we out of luck because it’s non refundable? Thanks guys. This is my second Disney Cruise ever so I’m far from the expert here.



Unless DCL makes some kind of exception, you would not get a refund.  The only time I ever got a refund from DCL on a non-refundable deposit was when they substantially changed a DCL Magic European itinerary a few years ago which was originally supposed to sail to Greece and Turkey.  They actually, contractually, didn't have to give me a refund, but they made exceptions on that sailing.  If your ship sails, DCL is under no obligation to give you a refund if you choose not to go.  No ship experience (shows, fireworks, etc.) is guaranteed on any sailing.


----------



## figmentfinesse

DisneyWishes14 said:


> Unless DCL makes some kind of exception, you would not get a refund.  The only time I ever got a refund from DCL on a non-refundable deposit was when they substantially changed a DCL Magic European itinerary a few years ago which was originally supposed to sail to Greece and Turkey.  They actually, contractually, didn't have to give me a refund, but they made exceptions on that sailing.  If your ship sails, DCL is under no obligation to give you a refund if you choose not to go.  No ship experience (shows, fireworks, etc.) is guaranteed on any sailing.



Thank you for the information! I figured that would likely be the case.


----------



## Karin1984

Chrissy-Mickey said:


> Thanks for sharing that. Now the big question is: do they lose more money by staying closed vs. opening and performing for only 135 guests.
> 
> And that question I am sure most companies are asking themselves at the moment. WDW... do they still make a profit on hurricane days? These are days when a large section of Florida closes its schools, and I go to Disney. Those days are crazy quiet, and I think social distancing with that number of guests is possible.
> 
> The same thing with DCL: Take last year's cruise that had the least amount of guests onboard. Did they still make a profit? Is social distancing an option with that number of guests? This of course in addition to the question, is there a foreign port that will let us dock.





vegs1 said:


> I keep trying to think through how DCL would Social distance. You can sit people far enough apart in the theatre technically, but everyone has to filter in through the doors. Staying six feet apart would be difficult.
> 
> How would the life boat drill be handled?  Pool time?  Shows in the atrium?  The corridors are so narrow that it would be difficult in high traffic areas to stay apart.  Your stateroom host has access to your room. What about room service?  Would that be discontinued?
> 
> The whole experience would be so different.



My brother's theater is closed at the moment, and indeed how you would handle things like intermissions (no issue for DCL shows) is one problem to solve. 
But if we go by 700 people in one space have to be reduced to 135, meaning it would be possible when you have 20% of your guests. Of course a cruise ship is bigger than a theater, and guests can be more spread out. I think it might be possible to sail with a 40% capacity. So aboout 1.100 guests on the Magic & Wonder, and about 1.600 guests on the Dream & Fantasy. 

But to make this work, before a vaccination is ready, there will be medical checks before boarding. 
So Port will have to open earlier = longer waits before boarding. 
I can also see delayed embarkation, to take extra time for cleaning between the guests disembarking and embarking.

Maybe to add a third show of the Broadway shows, cap the amount of guests in the theater and the movie theater, cap to the amount of people in the pools. Block two sunbeds between guests. Families have to stand 6ft apart for drills. Same for the Sail Away Party and Pirates Show (etc)
Maybe even a cap on amount of children on board, per age group, to make sure the kids clubs aren't overloaded. 
And maybe to spread guests better during dinner to also have always have Cabanas open for dinner. Two sit down restaurants open during lunch. 
Only fur characters to meet, no face characters, so this would cancel many Marvel & Star Wars meets. No roaming characters. 

Would it be profitable, definitely not, however, according to some companies it's better to make a loss for a short period to survive this crisis and to keep going.


----------



## DIS_MIKE

vegs1 said:


> I keep trying to think through how DCL would Social distance. You can sit people far enough apart in the theatre technically, but everyone has to filter in through the doors. Staying six feet apart would be difficult.
> 
> How would the life boat drill be handled?  Pool time?  Shows in the atrium?  The corridors are so narrow that it would be difficult in high traffic areas to stay apart.  Your stateroom host has access to your room. What about room service?  Would that be discontinued?
> 
> The whole experience would be so different.


I think the only way they could do it would be by cutting the occupancy in half and limiting cruise passengers but even that would mean major loses for DCL. How would you even go swimming? It just seems like a major hurdle to overcome. Theme parks are one thing but social distancing on a cruise ship... so hard to implement. and control. It would be a completely different experience...but we keep hearing "the new normal" but we just haven't seen what all that will entail onboard yet.


----------



## vegs1

DIS_MIKE said:


> I think the only way they could do it would be by cutting the occupancy in half and limiting cruise passengers but even that would mean major loses for DCL. How would you even go swimming? It just seems like a major hurdle to overcome. Theme parks are one thing but social distancing on a cruise ship... so hard to implement. and control. It would be a completely different experience...but we keep hearing "the new normal" but we just haven't seen what all that will entail onboard yet.



I don’t like “the new normal” but as you say, we haven’t seen what that looks like yet. I guess through the ages, people have had to adapt to their situation and we will, too!  It’s going to be interesting to watch it all unfold to say the least.


----------



## Karin1984

DIS_MIKE said:


> I think the only way they could do it would be by cutting the occupancy in half and limiting cruise passengers but even that would mean major loses for DCL. How would you even go swimming? It just seems like a major hurdle to overcome. Theme parks are one thing but social distancing on a cruise ship... so hard to implement. and control. It would be a completely different experience...but we keep hearing "the new normal" but we just haven't seen what all that will entail onboard yet.



This article was published yesterday in my country. You can either use Google Translate or just look at the pictures  It's not the new normal, but it is a phase between now and the new normal I guess. What to do to get out of the lockdown, before a vaccin is available. I think after there is a vaccin and the majority of the country (70-90%) is vaccinated we can go back to the old normal. 

All industries have been asked how they would see their exit strategy, what is possible in a 6ft society. For restaurant a suggestion is to work with a 'take-out' table in the center of the room. When food is ready, the server places the food on the take-out table, and then you get up and pick up the food from the take-out table to your own table. For gyms it's less equipment and marking areas of 6ft. For themeparks they also think attendance will have to go down by 50%. 

https://nos.nl/artikel/2330828-dit-zijn-de-eerste-contouren-van-de-anderhalvemetermaatschappij.html1: Movie theater
2: Gym
3: Theater
4: Theme park
5: Restaurant
6: College/University.


----------



## Starwind

Genting Cruise Lines has released a statement announcing their enhanced measures, which appear to be the first cruise line to do so: http://gentingcruiselines.com/media...rds-for-the-fleet-and-the-cruise-industry.pdf

Will be interesting to see if other cruise lines follow suit and whether they are even stronger...

SW


----------



## BadPinkTink

Starwind said:


> Genting Cruise Lines has released a statement announcing their enhanced measures, which appear to be the first cruise line to do so: http://gentingcruiselines.com/media...rds-for-the-fleet-and-the-cruise-industry.pdf
> 
> Will be interesting to see if other cruise lines follow suit and whether they are even stronger...
> 
> SW



copying and pasting the most important info 

I. Embarkation and Disembarkation
a. Mandatory temperature screening and pre-boarding health declarations for all guests
b. Infrared fever screening system at the ship gangway
c. Higher frequency with increased levels of sanitization and disinfection at the ship
gangway and passenger walkways
d. Stringent checks for all embarking individuals including crew travel documents;
guests aged 70 years & above to provide a doctor’s certificate of fitness for travel
e. Online check-in for guests to receive designated arrival time at the cruise terminal to
minimize crowd congestion
f. Additional waiting areas for cruise boarding & disembarkation (with staggered times)
g. Compliance with all local port and health authorities’ regulations
II. Guest accommodations
a. Higher frequency with increased levels of sanitization and disinfection in guest cabins
with hospital grade disinfectants, including:
i. Twice daily wipe-down of guest cabins and guests cabin corridors
ii. Fogging of vacant guest cabins and guests cabin corridors
b. Clean and disinfect guest bathrooms with heavy-duty alkaline bathroom cleaner and
disinfectant.
c. Timely removal of food items from cabins to prevent spoilage and cultivation of
microorganisms and bacteria.
d. Timely housekeeping cabin turnover; bedsheets and linens professionally cleaned
and disinfected at high temperatures
e. Injection of diluted cleaning solution into drains to avoid clogged pipes and to prevent
bacterial growth
f. In case of sickness, thorough cleaning and disinfection with hospital grade
disinfectant and fogging the cabin after.
III. Common Public Areas
a. All public areas on board will undergo a two-tier sanitization process with thorough
cleansing, fogging and wiping using hospital grade disinfectant. On-board Ship
Venues and Cleaning Frequency:
 Elevators: Every 2 hours
 Public areas and facilities: 2 – 10 times daily
 Spa and amenities: Min 2 times daily
 Other Public Areas: To adjust disinfection frequency accordingly
b. Common public areas will be sanitized from once daily to 2 - 4 times daily and
frequent touchpoints such as handrails, lift buttons, table-tops, door handles etc. will
be sterilized every hour or less during peak hours (Embarkation & Disembarkation
time, returning from shore excursions, meal periods)
c. Frequent usage of heavy-duty neutral PH floor-cleaning agent to disinfect all floor
areas of the ship
d. Sanitizer dispensers available at various public areas and crew members stationed
at key on board venues to provide hand sanitation.
IV. Food Hygiene Practices & Standards
a. F&B restaurants / bar areas, including galleys, will be cleaned and sanitized 3 times
daily, during and after service
b. Guests are encouraged to wash hands before entry and use sanitizer dispensers
available at F&B outlet entrances/exits
c. Guest seating will ensure ample spacing; disposable cutlery will be provided, upon
request.
d. Self-service at F&B buffet restaurants will be suspended. All food & beverages will be
served to guests by crew members wearing face masks & disposable gloves.
e. Culinary use of wild animals and related products are strictly prohibited.
f. Stringent procurement guidelines will be enforced and product sourcing from highly
affected regions will be strictly prohibited.
4
V. Entertainment and Recreational Activities
a. Theatres will be sanitized before and after each show; 3D glasses disinfected before
and after guest usage (if applicable)
b. Cleaning and disinfection of all toys, games and Kids’ Club facilities twice daily
and/or after every use.
c. All duty-free shops and entertainment venues will be disinfected twice daily before
and after service.
d. All recreational equipment will be disinfected every 2 hours before guest usage
e. Guests capacity will be limited to half the venue capacity to provide ample space
between guests
f. Sanitizer dispensers will be readily available at various venues including
entertainment venue entrances/exits.
g. Tour coaches will be limited to half capacity & sanitized frequently; training for tour
operators based on guidance from the WHO.
h. Spa & Gym facilities will be sanitized prior to and after usage by guests.
VI. Fresh Air Ventilation Systems
a. 100% external fresh air is filtered and supplied to passenger cabins and on board
public areas
b. Air filters and cooling coils thoroughly checked, cleaned and replaced to ensure
healthy air quality.
VII. Medical Centre
a. Isolated wards available in the Medical Centre
b. Contaminated items and medical waste will be properly sealed and disposed
according to health and safety guidelines.
c. Used face masks and protective equipment disposed at designated central collection
points.
d. Medical equipment and waste bins cleaned, disinfected and washed twice daily with
hospital grade disinfectant.
VIII. Crew Members Practices & Standards
a. Twice daily temperature checks.
b. All Frontline crew are required to wear face masks
c. Housekeeping and F&B crew required to wear disposable gloves.
d. Designated crew may also wear protective garments and eye protection if required.
e. All crew to use anti-bacterial hand soap for at least 20 sec to sanitize hands.
f. Medical Centre Isolation Area staff related to suspected cases are required to:
i. wear adequate personal protection (face mask, eye protection, disposable
gloves & disposal outer garment)
ii. follow proper hand washing practices before and after work duty
iii. update personal health information daily.
g. Provide Training Workshops and pertinent information on health and safety
preventive measures
h. Reduction of crew movement


----------



## FigmentSpark

Starwind said:


> Genting Cruise Lines has released a statement announcing their enhanced measures, which appear to be the first cruise line to do so: http://gentingcruiselines.com/media...rds-for-the-fleet-and-the-cruise-industry.pdf
> 
> Will be interesting to see if other cruise lines follow suit and whether they are even stronger...
> 
> SW


That reminds me... right now, anyone can show up for boarding at any time, regardless of their PAT, but they'll just have to wait to get on the ship.  I expect PATs will be used to limit people in the waiting areas, now.  If you have an 11:15 PAT, no more getting in at 10:30.


----------



## vegs1

FigmentSpark said:


> That reminds me... right now, anyone can show up for boarding at any time, regardless of their PAT, but they'll just have to wait to get on the ship.  I expect PATs will be used to limit people in the waiting areas, now.  If you have an 11:15 PAT, no more getting in at 10:30.



I would hope they do that. 

I also didn’t see (but possibly missed it) if they are reducing their ships capacity at all.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

Starwind said:


> Genting Cruise Lines has released a statement announcing their enhanced measures, which appear to be the first cruise line to do so: http://gentingcruiselines.com/media...rds-for-the-fleet-and-the-cruise-industry.pdf
> 
> Will be interesting to see if other cruise lines follow suit and whether they are even stronger...
> 
> SW



Genting primarily sails in Asia.  Their Crystal brand, while it has some presence in the US, offers mostly river and yacht cruising so doesn't fall within current CDC orders.  While this is all well and good and very proactive, it really has no bearing on how ocean-going, large ships (like DCL's) will have to respond to any CDC orders moving forward.  Any cruise line that wants to sail in and out of US ports any time soon will have to go above and beyond what Genting is doing in order to comply with CDC orders.


----------



## MomOTwins

I am a bit surprised that the measures are all focused on sanitation of surfaces/objects and nothing on social distancing.


----------



## randumb0

MomOTwins said:


> I am a bit surprised that the measures are all focused on sanitation of surfaces/objects and nothing on social distancing.



The entertainment venues will be at half capacity but yeah nothing specifically mentioned it


----------



## _auroraborealis_

Taking temperatures is theatre.


----------



## GrrArrgh

Taking temperatures will not catch everyone, but it will certainly help. Vietnam started temperature testing right away anyone wanting to go into stores or public buildings or transport. They had 300 cases and no deaths.


----------



## 6Castles

We are booked on the Greek Cruise on the Magic scheduled June 13th from Rome. I can't believe that Disney canceled all the cruises up to June 13th, but not our cruise. If they canceled it now, I would consider the cruise credit for the same cruise next year, but there are only a few rooms (of the same type) open. If they wait and cancel this cruise in May and no rooms are available we won't be back next summer. Is anyone else booked on the Magic in Europe this summer? Their current plans would assume the boat would sail empty across the Atlantic to Europe and the very first cruise would be ours. That is crazy. I'd be surprised if they did an empty relocation cruise to Europe, but I guess they have to start sometime. I have been watching a few indicators. They are not currently selling any rooms for Europe this summer, until late July 25th. That is a strong indicator that they plan to cancel the cruises before July 25th. They also have an earnings call on May 5th. They will have to give investors some view into their plans for the next quarter (and beyond). The CDC also just extended the "no sail" order in the US until July 9th. Currently the Magic is in US waters, so it isn't clear if they would let it leave to Europe in June with >250 employees on board.


----------



## o&smom

Not that impressed with these measures. I believe Disney already surpasses most of these in regards to cleaning areas.  We all had our temperatures taken before boarding the Wonder for the WBPC cruise.  My husband and I never had a fever and we tested positive.  Even if people were held to their PAT times there would be far too many people at the terminal to practice social distancing. To follow social distancing guidelines it would take days to board everyone 6 ft apart.


----------



## randumb0

@o&smom I think the external fresh air is important along with reduced entertainment capacity


----------



## o&smom

randumb0 said:


> @o&smom I think the external fresh air is important along with reduced entertainment capacity


From what we have heard reported, aren’t they already using external fresh air?  Even with reduced capacity in theaters, it would take forever for everyone to line up single-file and stay 6ft apart as you enter the theater and choose where to sit.  Otherwise, you have social distancing issues upon entering through the doors.


----------



## tidefan

6Castles said:


> We are booked on the Greek Cruise on the Magic scheduled June 13th from Rome. I can't believe that Disney canceled all the cruises up to June 13th, but not our cruise. If they canceled it now, I would consider the cruise credit for the same cruise next year, but there are only a few rooms (of the same type) open. If they wait and cancel this cruise in May and no rooms are available we won't be back next summer. Is anyone else booked on the Magic in Europe this summer? Their current plans would assume the boat would sail empty across the Atlantic to Europe and the very first cruise would be ours. That is crazy. I'd be surprised if they did an empty relocation cruise to Europe, but I guess they have to start sometime. I have been watching a few indicators. They are not currently selling any rooms for Europe this summer, until late July 25th. That is a strong indicator that they plan to cancel the cruises before July 25th. They also have an earnings call on May 5th. They will have to give investors some view into their plans for the next quarter (and beyond). The CDC also just extended the "no sail" order in the US until July 9th. Currently the Magic is in US waters, so it isn't clear if they would let it leave to Europe in June with >250 employees on board.


We are on the July 1st Greek Isles.  What they did to us was for every cruise after us, they moved the PIF date to “within 30 days”.  That was 3 days after our PIF date...


----------



## Starwind

o&smom said:


> From what we have heard reported, aren’t they already using external fresh air?  Even with reduced capacity in theaters, it would take forever for everyone to line up single-file and stay 6ft apart as you enter the theater and choose where to sit.  Otherwise, you have social distancing issues upon entering through the doors.



I don't know what Disney uses, but on the Diamond Princess, IIRC for the staterooms anyway it was a 50/50 mix of recirculated and external fresh air [their normal operating procedure], until some time into their quarantine period (with # of infected passengers rising) the decision was made to change it to 100% external fresh air. It was noted at the time that the recirculated/fresh mix was the norm in the industry.

SW


----------



## ladyofthetramp

6Castles said:


> We are booked on the Greek Cruise on the Magic scheduled June 13th from Rome. I can't believe that Disney canceled all the cruises up to June 13th, but not our cruise. If they canceled it now, I would consider the cruise credit for the same cruise next year, but there are only a few rooms (of the same type) open. If they wait and cancel this cruise in May and no rooms are available we won't be back next summer. Is anyone else booked on the Magic in Europe this summer? Their current plans would assume the boat would sail empty across the Atlantic to Europe and the very first cruise would be ours. That is crazy. I'd be surprised if they did an empty relocation cruise to Europe, but I guess they have to start sometime. I have been watching a few indicators. They are not currently selling any rooms for Europe this summer, until late July 25th. That is a strong indicator that they plan to cancel the cruises before July 25th. They also have an earnings call on May 5th. They will have to give investors some view into their plans for the next quarter (and beyond). The CDC also just extended the "no sail" order in the US until July 9th. Currently the Magic is in US waters, so it isn't clear if they would let it leave to Europe in June with >250 employees on board.



We are on this cruise.  They are doing cancellations in waves.  We will not be sailing.  I booked a room next year weeks ago as I knew once these rolling refunds and credits started, we would never be able to get a room for next year.  It remains to be seen whether we get to go or not.  I am hopeful, but not excited.


----------



## randumb0

6Castles said:


> We are booked on the Greek Cruise on the Magic scheduled June 13th from Rome. I can't believe that Disney canceled all the cruises up to June 13th, but not our cruise. If they canceled it now, I would consider the cruise credit for the same cruise next year, but there are only a few rooms (of the same type) open.



How do you know how many rooms are open?


----------



## tinkerone

You will not see social distancing on board a ship like you do on land, it would not be possible.  Imagine how long it would take for the buffet lunch if everyone had to stand six feet apart?  Imagine how long it would take to get an elevator if you had to wait for an empty one?  Imagine how many shows they would have to put on just so everyone could see it if the could only use every third seat?  And the pools?  How do you keep those tiny things going if you need to stay six feet apart?  The dining rooms?  Tables are already in your lap just to get two seatings in, You can reach out and touch your neighbour, but they can't make a new dining room from nothing.  Do they make the halls go one way so you don't have to squeeze past another family, don't see that working. 
I know things will be different but it will not be the social distancing that we are seeing today IMO.  You may find someone will be serving at the buffet.  They may limit the number of people in the pool at one time, but how they do that one I couldn't even begin to think.  There will be changes but nothing as extreme as what it is today.  It will be interesting.


----------



## randumb0

@tinkerone Your questions are the reasons why I feel there is a chance that cruises may be cancelled for the rest of the year


----------



## harriet2

6Castles said:


> We are booked on the Greek Cruise on the Magic scheduled June 13th from Rome. I can't believe that Disney canceled all the cruises up to June 13th, but not our cruise. If they canceled it now, I would consider the cruise credit for the same cruise next year, but there are only a few rooms (of the same type) open. If they wait and cancel this cruise in May and no rooms are available we won't be back next summer. Is anyone else booked on the Magic in Europe this summer? Their current plans would assume the boat would sail empty across the Atlantic to Europe and the very first cruise would be ours. That is crazy. I'd be surprised if they did an empty relocation cruise to Europe, but I guess they have to start sometime. I have been watching a few indicators. They are not currently selling any rooms for Europe this summer, until late July 25th. That is a strong indicator that they plan to cancel the cruises before July 25th. They also have an earnings call on May 5th. They will have to give investors some view into their plans for the next quarter (and beyond). The CDC also just extended the "no sail" order in the US until July 9th. Currently the Magic is in US waters, so it isn't clear if they would let it leave to Europe in June with >250 employees on board.


July 25th is the first cruise out of Dover. So the cruises you can't book at the moment are all the Med cruises, which makes complete sense. But I feel like the later ones will be canceled too (we're book on the Norwegian cruise)


----------



## Garyjames220

harriet2 said:


> July 25th is the first cruise out of Dover. So the cruises you can't book at the moment are all the Med cruises, which makes complete sense. But I feel like the later ones will be canceled too (we're book on the Norwegian cruise)



So why don't disney tell everyone there cancelled upto 25th July then so they can plan accordingly


----------



## Chemist

Garyjames220 said:


> So why don't disney tell everyone there cancelled upto 25th July then so they can plan accordingly



they are spacing the cancellations. Not sure why.

they did it for Alaska. Canada has closed the port but Disney didn’t cancel May June cruises for another 2 weeks.


----------



## Karin1984

Chemist said:


> they are spacing the cancellations. Not sure why.
> 
> they did it for Alaska. Canada has closed the port but Disney didn’t cancel May June cruises for another 2 weeks.


To spread the calls to the callcenters over several weeks/months instead of a few days.


----------



## MomOTwins

o&smom said:


> From what we have heard reported, aren’t they already using external fresh air?  Even with reduced capacity in theaters, it would take forever for everyone to line up single-file and stay 6ft apart as you enter the theater and choose where to sit.  Otherwise, you have social distancing issues upon entering through the doors.


I could see theaters working with a couple of important changes.  First, stagger arrival times by leaving time-specific tickets in staterooms--you get there early, you are sent away and told to come back at your designated time (just like at Savi's workshop).  People could sign up for time windows online just like PATs, except enforced for real.  Second, have ushers directing people with instructions on how to leave gaps between families, which will mean people don't have to climb over one another to get to seats, and appropriate spacing can be imposed.  Third, use matinees to spread out guests across shows (might not be needed if cruises are sailing at half capacity or less, which may well be the case for a while).



tinkerone said:


> You will not see social distancing on board a ship like you do on land, it would not be possible.  Imagine how long it would take for the buffet lunch if everyone had to stand six feet apart?  Imagine how long it would take to get an elevator if you had to wait for an empty one?  Imagine how many shows they would have to put on just so everyone could see it if the could only use every third seat?  And the pools?  How do you keep those tiny things going if you need to stay six feet apart?  The dining rooms?  Tables are already in your lap just to get two seatings in, You can reach out and touch your neighbour, but they can't make a new dining room from nothing.  Do they make the halls go one way so you don't have to squeeze past another family, don't see that working.
> I know things will be different but it will not be the social distancing that we are seeing today IMO.  You may find someone will be serving at the buffet.  They may limit the number of people in the pool at one time, but how they do that one I couldn't even begin to think.  There will be changes but nothing as extreme as what it is today.  It will be interesting.



I don't think buffet breakfasts or lunches will be permitted--they'll just use the MDRs with spacing between tables, and/or have cabanas convert to table service format.  Elevators may be reserved for persons with disabilities or babies in strollers, with a CM policing entry to elevator banks.  Pools would likely be closed.  Aquaduck could work--again like the theater with some sort of timed arrival, and six foot spacing on the stairs.  An additional seating could be added for dinner with faster service of courses to cycle people through in an hour instead of two hours--but honestly might not be needed if attendance is markedly lower (likely), and they make more people have to go to late seating to address the imbalance between early and late dining.



Karin1984 said:


> To spread the calls to the callcenters over several weeks/months instead of a few days.


Except wait times have been zero every time I've called in the past month.  Wait times are low because nobody is booking new cruises.  I suspect they are rolling out cancellations this slowly for accounting reasons rather than call times.


----------



## xavier2001

As far as staggering cancellations to not overload the system, I called yesterday around noon to request my refund and there was no wait on the phone, got my refunds processed for both cruises in about 5 minutes, they definitely aren’t overloaded, it appears they’ve caught up,


----------



## randumb0

The staggered cancellations may be more accounting related than call center


----------



## Snowwhyt

.

Sent by accident


----------



## tinkerone

MomOTwins said:


> I could see theaters working with a couple of important changes.  First, stagger arrival times by leaving time-specific tickets in staterooms--you get there early, you are sent away and told to come back at your designated time (just like at Savi's workshop).  People could sign up for time windows online just like PATs, except enforced for real.  Second, have ushers directing people with instructions on how to leave gaps between families, which will mean people don't have to climb over one another to get to seats, and appropriate spacing can be imposed.  Third, use matinees to spread out guests across shows (might not be needed if cruises are sailing at half capacity or less, which may well be the case for a while).
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think buffet breakfasts or lunches will be permitted--they'll just use the MDRs with spacing between tables, and/or have cabanas convert to table service format.  Elevators may be reserved for persons with disabilities or babies in strollers, with a CM policing entry to elevator banks.  Pools would likely be closed.  Aquaduck could work--again like the theater with some sort of timed arrival, and six foot spacing on the stairs.  An additional seating could be added for dinner with faster service of courses to cycle people through in an hour instead of two hours--but honestly might not be needed if attendance is markedly lower (likely), and they make more people have to go to late seating to address the imbalance between early and late dining.
> 
> 
> Except wait times have been zero every time I've called in the past month.  Wait times are low because nobody is booking new cruises.  I suspect they are rolling out cancellations this slowly for accounting reasons rather than call times.


I see very little of that working.  Who would want to go on a cruise ship with no pools open?  That's a way for parents to entertain their children on sea days.  Not all children go to the kids clubs. 

Even if you have a time card telling you to be at the theater at a specific point your still going to have groups of people showing up at the same time.  Assuming that this is what they would do, and I find it highly unlikely, you still have to fit 4000 people into two showings with spacing between people so then your looking at expanding shows to four or five for each performance.  Times would be a disaster.  And what about when shows are over?  Do you make everyone stay in their seats until they are dismissed?  You have seen what it's like leaving the theater haven't you?  Utter chaos. 

I doubt they would close the buffets, I think they would do what they do when an outbreak occurs on a ship and that is that CM's serve you as you walk by.  If you rush dinner you lose the dinner shows, their special performances, and that's a big part of their higher prices.   The CM's are going pretty fast and hard as it is, you start telling them to move it along and the service goes out the window.  

As for the elevators I don't see your plan working there either.  If I'm on deck 2 and want to go to Cabanas or the pool I'm not going to want to do that every time.  If I had a few kids with me I'd not want to do that even more.  Yes, there are people who do but there are just as many who don't and won't want to. 

Things will change for sure but I highly doubt you will see the changes in what makes DCL 'special'.  They are not going to put their clientele out either by restricting items to much. 

Again, this is all JMO.


----------



## Snowwhyt

Yesterday I called Royal Caribbean regarding our January 8-11 2021 reservation. I have not yet called for Disney for our B2B January 11-15 2021 Dream sailing. But it is the last week our OOB is valid.

I knew China had a policy, Royal Caribbean told me policy had changed in early March. Those 70 years and older needed certificate of health from their Dr’s in order to sail. My doctor told me Friday I’m not allowed to work or leave the house until there’s a vaccine because of my cancer and diabetes. 

So 3 of our 5 people unable to sail unless a vaccine is available. The virus technically started in November, so potential a vaccine could be here in December. 
The cruise might be canceled so we get OOB extension. If the second wave from fall starts to hit heavy. 
The vaccine might/might not be available after PIF date. 

So I think OOB will be a “Sorry but..” and we will lose that. But what about the letter, if we can’t get it, what is that refund policy?


----------



## _auroraborealis_

The challenge is that cruise profits really are based on a fairly full ship. Running a cruise at 25-30% is not generally profitable and only makes sense as a repo.


----------



## MomOTwins

_auroraborealis_ said:


> The challenge is that cruise profits really are based on a fairly full ship. Running a cruise at 25-30% is not generally profitable and only makes sense as a repo.


They’ve already cut back on staffing and probably will make other cuts to entertainment and limit dining, so maybe it would be more profitable at least for the first few months.  I certainly think it would be easier for them to shutter for a few months and start at least some ships up again with reduced guest count than shutter for a year and then try to replace all the staff they lost to other jobs in the meantime.


----------



## mmackeymouse

_auroraborealis_ said:


> The challenge is that cruise profits really are based on a fairly full ship. Running a cruise at 25-30% is not generally profitable and only makes sense as a repo.




This is true but there is a couple of intangibles here. The other option is refunding a lot of money. So, whether it is profitable or not....that remains to be seen. But, it would help them to tread water to still have that money in hand, money coming in from excursions, food and drink, merchandise purchases. 

Just like the restaurants out there who are selling these family meals. The family meals aren't making big money. The restaurants themselves aren't profitable right now. Those family meals are just keeping them afloat. 

Secondarily, leaving a ship (relatively) empty and not running I don't really see as the right answer, even if it is financially more beneficial. By running the ship, even if only 30% full, you get a chance to test out and implement any new measures that would be coming. You also give all crew members a chance to shake off the rust, to hone their craft, to keep their skills sharp, and so on.


----------



## AquaDame

Snowwhyt said:


> But what about the letter, if we can’t get it, what is that refund policy?



Normally, that would be up to you, and the company would not be responsible if you are unable to provide something you need to sail (like a passport, vaccination for entry into a country, etc). Current events are unprecedented so maybe they would be more willing to work with you, but it would be at their discretion. I wouldn't bank on it, personally.


----------



## tidefan

Just got this in the e-mail tonight.  Guess I now don't have anywhere to stay before that July 1st Greek Isles Cruise that DCL hasn't cancelled yet...

BTW, this is one of the two official DCL pre or post stay hotels...



> ​
> ​
> ​​
> 
> Dear XXXXXXXXXXX,
> 
> We are sending you this email in regards to your upcoming reservation at *Rome Cavalieri, A Waldorf Astoria Hotel* under confirmation number XXXXXXXXXX.
> 
> Due to the current travel environment, *Rome Cavalieri, A Waldorf Astoria Hotel* is temporarily suspending operations and will unfortunately be unable to honor your reservation.
> 
> However, we remain committed to offering you flexible booking options. Given these unique circumstances we have made adjustments to our individual booking policies to give you extra peace of mind:​
> *Government Restrictions.* In regions affected by government-issued travel restrictions, we will continue to waive change fees or offer full refunds. Please click here for the latest information on our travel waivers.
> *Existing Reservations.* All reservations - even those described as "non-cancellable" ("Advanced Purchase") - that are scheduled for arrival on or before June 30, 2020, can be changed or cancelled at no charge up to 24 hours before your scheduled arrival.
> *New Reservations.* Any reservation you make - even those described as "non-cancellable" ("Advanced Purchase") - that are booked between today and June 30, 2020, for any future arrival date, can be changed or cancelled at no charge up to 24 hours before your scheduled arrival.
> 
> We will automatically cancel your reservation for you at no charge. If your travel plans require you to be in the area, we may have other hotels that will happily welcome you with flexible booking options. Please visit our Hilton website or app to find a hotel that meets your needs.
> 
> If you booked a rate which required an advanced payment or deposit, we are doing everything we can to process your refund as quickly as possible. Due to the influx of cancellations, it may take up to 30 days to fully process.
> 
> Please accept our sincerest apologies for this short notice on the travel disruption and any inconvenience this may cause. These are difficult times for everyone affected by the current situation, and we thank you for your understanding. We look forward to the reopening of *Rome Cavalieri, A Waldorf Astoria Hotel* and welcoming guests back.
> 
> We appreciate your continued loyalty and look forward to continuing to serve your lodging needs now and in the near future.
> 
> Thank you,
> Hilton Customer Care Team​


----------



## monkeydawn

MomOTwins said:


> I could see theaters working with a couple of important changes.  First, stagger arrival times by leaving time-specific tickets in staterooms--you get there early, you are sent away and told to come back at your designated time (just like at Savi's workshop).  People could sign up for time windows online just like PATs, except enforced for real.  *Second, have ushers directing people with instructions on how to leave gaps between families, which will mean people don't have to climb over one another to get to seats, and appropriate spacing can be imposed*.  Third, use matinees to spread out guests across shows (might not be needed if cruises are sailing at half capacity or less, which may well be the case for a while).



I like this except how do you deal with people wanting concessions or needing to use the restroom?  They could choose to limit concessions to only before you enter the theater I suppose but they cant tell people that bathroom breaks arent allowed.  Especially with all the kids.  So you would still have some people shuffling past others unless maybe they physically removed every other or every two rows of seats to allow for a little more room when people mid row need to exit.


----------



## MomOTwins

monkeydawn said:


> I like this except how do you deal with people wanting concessions or needing to use the restroom?  They could choose to limit concessions to only before you enter the theater I suppose but they cant tell people that bathroom breaks arent allowed.  Especially with all the kids.  So you would still have some people shuffling past others unless maybe they physically removed every other or every two rows of seats to allow for a little more room when people mid row need to exit.


True, but I can’t think of a time when I’ve seen anyone actually leave midshow. Usually it is people who go plan to leave for bathroom by going early to stake out seats, then leaving a seat saver while taking kids to the bathroom preshow.  The shows are not that long—They could make it so there is no re-entry after curtain call (like at land based theaters).


----------



## monkeydawn

MomOTwins said:


> True, but I can’t think of a time when I’ve seen anyone actually leave midshow. Usually it is people who go plan to leave for bathroom by going early to stake out seats, then leaving a seat saver while taking kids to the bathroom preshow.  The shows are not that long—They could make it so there is no re-entry after curtain call (like at land based theaters).


Well,_ I've _left mid show to use the restroom. Granted our party probably did go about 20 minutes early to get good seats (we were all there, no seat saving). And if they were to continue showing movies there is no way I'd last through a whole movie without a break (tiny bladder and I try to keep well hydrated, especially when traveling). Some of those movies are super long so going early to get snacks plus get a good seat means maybe three hours, aka longer than I typically go. TMI? LOL


----------



## PirateFrank

MomOTwins said:


> I could see theaters working with a couple of important changes.  First, stagger arrival times by leaving time-specific tickets in staterooms--you get there early, you are sent away and told to come back at your designated time (just like at Savi's workshop).  People could sign up for time windows online just like PATs, except enforced for real.  Second, have ushers directing people with instructions on how to leave gaps between families, which will mean people don't have to climb over one another to get to seats, and appropriate spacing can be imposed.  Third, use matinees to spread out guests across shows (might not be needed if cruises are sailing at half capacity or less, which may well be the case for a while).
> 
> I don't think buffet breakfasts or lunches will be permitted--they'll just use the MDRs with spacing between tables, and/or have cabanas convert to table service format.  Elevators may be reserved for persons with disabilities or babies in strollers, with a CM policing entry to elevator banks.  Pools would likely be closed.  Aquaduck could work--again like the theater with some sort of timed arrival, and six foot spacing on the stairs.  An additional seating could be added for dinner with faster service of courses to cycle people through in an hour instead of two hours--but honestly might not be needed if attendance is markedly lower (likely), and they make more people have to go to late seating to address the imbalance between early and late dining.



Please forgive me, but I dont see any of this even remotely working as you describe.  The logistics alone of filling (or half filling) the theater with specifically timed guest tickets is a nightmare waiting to happen. ....and that's assuming most guests follows those 'rules.'  20-40% of the people on the ship will go downstairs expecting to sit wherever they please (and some will argue as they should), and they will be held up by a CM who tells them to go back to their rooms and return at their designated time.  A good number of those turned away will chaff at that and refuse to leave, others will wait in some semblance of a line to get their chance to chaff at the CM....and all the while, they're violating social distancing guidelines by grouping outside the theater, unhappy with the way their experience has been negatively altered.  There's a bit of sarcasm here for effect, but realistically think this out.  There _will_ be a large handful of guests that do exactly this.   ( I won't even get into the situation of what happens when someone needs to tinkle during a performance - though I think someone else already did)

Then apply this response to *any* situation on the ship where DCL tries to constrain guests expectations of a cruise. You're going to get the same problem.  There will be a percentage of guests who simply chaff at the idea of their ideal cruise or Disney vacation that they paid through the nose for being negatively impacted. 

Ive seen similar discussions online about when the theme parks reopen - how there's speculation that the parks will reopen with indoor attractions closed, forced health screenings upon entry (and periodically throughout the day), and forced social distancing on queue lines.  During peak times, I've seen the line for Splash Mountain snake all the way down to Peco Bills - how's that going to work with everyone spread out 6 feet? Can you realistically run a queue for Splash all the way back to Jungle Cruise? What about anyone who wants to get into POTC?  They're going to have to walk in-between the folks on the Splash queue just to get to POTC - instantly violating 6ft distances. 

Also, think about the fights over the refund or PIF policy that Disney Parks will have to endure.  If DCL makes these drastic changes - they will have to implement such a change for a cruise outside of the PIF window, because a large number people who PIFed will see their cruise be significantly (and untenably) devalued.  Imagine a family, who already paid several thousands of dollars for airfare, hotel accommodations and park tickets - are turned away at the gate because one of the members is running a temperature? The temperature may or may not be an indication of COVID-19, but they are turned away none-the-less.  Is the whole family getting a refund on those park tickets?  Seems relevant to me.

I think the *smartest* thing DCL (and the theme parks could do) is to continue cancelations out to a point where they feel that they can open up fully and only open up for business when they get to that point.  Then clearly inform every guest entering the parks or boarding the ships, that by doing so, they assume any and all risk.  Otherwise - the travel business will never fully recover. The phrase "New Norm" is designed to force people to accept circumstances that could be otherwise viewed as untenable.  Not everyone will be willing to accept that - and will chose to spend their money elsewhere.


----------



## MomOTwins

monkeydawn said:


> Well,_ I've _left mid show to use the restroom. Granted our party probably did go about 20 minutes early to get good seats (we were all there, no seat saving). And if they were to continue showing movies there is no way I'd last through a whole movie without a break (tiny bladder and I try to keep well hydrated, especially when traveling). Some of those movies are super long so going early to get snacks plus get a good seat means maybe three hours, aka longer than I typically go. TMI? LOL


True--I was just thinking of the nightly shows in the Walt Disney theater which are less than an hour; I don't think it would work for movies, especially since the movie theater is lower capacity to begin with.



PirateFrank said:


> Please forgive me, but I dont see any of this even remotely working as you describe.  The logistics alone of filling (or half filling) the theater with specifically timed guest tickets is a nightmare waiting to happen. ....and that's assuming most guests follows those 'rules.'  20-40% of the people on the ship will go downstairs expecting to sit wherever they please (and some will argue as they should), and they will be held up by a CM who tells them to go back to their rooms and return at their designated time.  A good number of those turned away will chaff at that and refuse to leave, others will wait in some semblance of a line to get their chance to chaff at the CM....and all the while, they're violating social distancing guidelines by grouping outside the theater, unhappy with the way their experience has been negatively altered.  There's a bit of sarcasm here for effect, but realistically think this out.  There _will_ be a large handful of guests that do exactly this.   ( I won't even get into the situation of what happens when someone needs to tinkle during a performance - though I think someone else already did)
> 
> Then apply this response to *any* situation on the ship where DCL tries to constrain guests expectations of a cruise. You're going to get the same problem.  There will be a percentage of guests who simply chaff at the idea of their ideal cruise or Disney vacation that they paid through the nose for being negatively impacted.
> 
> Ive seen similar discussions online about when the theme parks reopen - how there's speculation that the parks will reopen with indoor attractions closed, forced health screenings upon entry (and periodically throughout the day), and forced social distancing on queue lines.  During peak times, I've seen the line for Splash Mountain snake all the way down to Peco Bills - how's that going to work with everyone spread out 6 feet? Can you realistically run a queue for Splash all the way back to Jungle Cruise? What about anyone who wants to get into POTC?  They're going to have to walk in-between the folks on the Splash queue just to get to POTC - instantly violating 6ft distances.
> 
> Also, think about the fights over the refund or PIF policy that Disney Parks will have to endure.  If DCL makes these drastic changes - they will have to implement such a change for a cruise outside of the PIF window, because a large number people who PIFed will see their cruise be significantly (and untenably) devalued.  Imagine a family, who already paid several thousands of dollars for airfare, hotel accommodations and park tickets - are turned away at the gate because one of the members is running a temperature? The temperature may or may not be an indication of COVID-19, but they are turned away none-the-less.  Is the whole family getting a refund on those park tickets?  Seems relevant to me.
> 
> I think the *smartest* thing DCL (and the theme parks could do) is to continue cancelations out to a point where they feel that they can open up fully and only open up for business when they get to that point.  Then clearly inform every guest entering the parks or boarding the ships, that by doing so, they assume any and all risk.  Otherwise - the travel business will never fully recover. The phrase "New Norm" is designed to force people to accept circumstances that could be otherwise viewed as untenable.  Not everyone will be willing to accept that - and will chose to spend their money elsewhere.



Well by that logic, fastpasses wouldn't work because those require timed arrivals as well.  And yes, there are rude guests who try to argue with the staff about why they should be allowed in before their fastpass window opens, but most people just follow the rules and it is usually pretty smooth sailing.  Just like there are obnoxious guests on the ships who argue about wanting to bring their kids into adult only areas, argue at guest services about not getting main dining when they aren't happy with late, or trying to sneak their kids into pools before they are potty trained.  I've certainly seen those people arguing with the staff, but they don't get anywhere, and are definitely a small minority.

Another example is quarantine.  DCL has been quarantining people with stomach bugs for ages in their rooms. Happened to my husband on his first cruise, and my coworker and her family on their first cruise.  In that case, DCL is basically taking away the ENTIRE value of our vacation--no swimming, no restaurants, no shows, no activities, no excursions--just sitting in your stateroom all day watching TV.  Happens every cruise but you don't see total anarchy... people for the most part recognize the ship has authority on health and safety measures and they follow instructions.

I think that everyone who is planning a cruise this year or planning a WDW trip knows there are going to be changes and it won't be exactly the same as it was before.  Most of the people who are inflexible are going to cancel ahead of time, if they haven't already.  The ones that remain are going to be the folks like me who accept that they are going on a vacation that is different from before.


----------



## gotomu212

MomOTwins said:


> True--I was just thinking of the nightly shows in the Walt Disney theater which are less than an hour; I don't think it would work for movies, especially since the movie theater is lower capacity to begin with.
> 
> 
> 
> Well by that logic, fastpasses wouldn't work because those require timed arrivals as well.  And yes, there are rude guests who try to argue with the staff about why they should be allowed in before their fastpass window opens, but most people just follow the rules and it is usually pretty smooth sailing.  Just like there are obnoxious guests on the ships who argue about wanting to bring their kids into adult only areas, argue at guest services about not getting main dining when they aren't happy with late, or trying to sneak their kids into pools before they are potty trained.  I've certainly seen those people arguing with the staff, but they don't get anywhere, and are definitely a small minority.
> 
> Another example is quarantine.  DCL has been quarantining people with stomach bugs for ages in their rooms. Happened to my husband on his first cruise, and my coworker and her family on their first cruise.  In that case, DCL is basically taking away the ENTIRE value of our vacation--no swimming, no restaurants, no shows, no activities, no excursions--just sitting in your stateroom all day watching TV.  Happens every cruise but you don't see total anarchy... people for the most part recognize the ship has authority on health and safety measures and they follow instructions.
> 
> I think that everyone who is planning a cruise this year or planning a WDW trip knows there are going to be changes and it won't be exactly the same as it was before.  Most of the people who are inflexible are going to cancel ahead of time, if they haven't already.  The ones that remain are going to be the folks like me who accept that they are going on a vacation that is different from before.



Its not a 45 minute show though if I have to show up early with a ticket to get my timed entrance. You would need 1-2 hours to move that many people into the theater, and this is a ship with tons of young children who cannot hold their bladders.

Plus, not even the people who want to complain but my ticket is for 6:05 but I’m coming from another area of the ship and don’t know how long it will take so I leave early and am there at 6 or it takes longer because the elevators
 has too many people and I’m there at 6:15. Then I’m standing around in an area with others with times 6-6:20. JUST like FPs where even with an hour res a small group off to the side waiting to enter. Anything with a time means you have people standing around waiting. 

The lines to get into the dining room-even though there’s no need to line up- end up halfway down the hall and that’s with people stacked on top of one another.

I don’t mean to be pessimistic but even half full at 1800 people not even counting crew, the ability to even walk down your stateroom hallways within passing within 6 ft isn’t possible.


----------



## MomOTwins

gotomu212 said:


> Its not a 45 minute show though if I have to show up early with a ticket to get my timed entrance. You would need 1-2 hours to move that many people into the theater, and this is a ship with tons of young children who cannot hold their bladders.
> 
> Plus, not even the people who want to complain but my ticket is for 6:05 but I’m coming from another area of the ship and don’t know how long it will take so I leave early and am there at 6 or it takes longer because the elevators
> has too many people and I’m there at 6:15. Then I’m standing around in an area with others with times 6-6:20. JUST like FPs where even with an hour res a small group off to the side waiting to enter. Anything with a time means you have people standing around waiting.
> 
> The lines to get into the dining room-even though there’s no need to line up- end up halfway down the hall and that’s with people stacked on top of one another.
> 
> I don’t mean to be pessimistic but even half full at 1800 people not even counting crew, the ability to even walk down your stateroom hallways within passing within 6 ft isn’t possible.



Well for passing in hallways, that’s not really different that passing others in a narrow grocery aisle or so on a city sidewalk.  The goal is to try to avoid close contract for more than 30 seconds


----------



## _auroraborealis_

MomOTwins said:


> Another example is quarantine. DCL has been quarantining people with stomach bugs for ages in their rooms. Happened to my husband on his first cruise, and my coworker and her family on their first cruise. In that case, DCL is basically taking away the ENTIRE value of our vacation--no swimming, no restaurants, no shows, no activities, no excursions--just sitting in your stateroom all day watching TV. Happens every cruise but you don't see total anarchy... people for the most part recognize the ship has authority on health and safety measures and they follow instructions.



I think that works because you're dealing with individual staterooms, not the masses.


----------



## tinkerone

MomOTwins said:


> Well for passing in hallways, that’s not really different that passing others in a narrow grocery aisle or so on a city sidewalk.  *The goal is to try to avoid close contract for more than 30 seconds*


Not sure where you got that information but the goal is to not be within six feet of someone.  As for narrow grocery aisle's, our stores are now marked with arrows on the floor, you can only go one way down them.
We normally sit at the back of the theatre and I have never been to a performance that at least one parent doesn't leave with a child for what ever reason.  I have a four year old grandchild and he will only tell you he has to go to the bathroom WHEN he has to go, he will not plan in advance.  He would be the child needing to leave in the middle.  I do like your idea though of if you leave you don't get to return.  Not sure that would be enforceable though.


----------



## monkeydawn

I cant recall, do they run the theater shows on in stateroom TVs?  If not adding that option would take the sting out a little.  Ditto for the in theater movies...allowing them to be viewed in the staterooms would be better than nothing. 

Im not saying this totally makes up for seeing them in the theaters but for those that would be uncomfortable viewing them in the theaters this could be an option going forward.


----------



## Trera

monkeydawn said:


> I cant recall, do they run the theater shows on in stateroom TVs?  If not adding that option would take the sting out a little.  Ditto for the in theater movies...allowing them to be viewed in the staterooms would be better than nothing.
> 
> Im not saying this totally makes up for seeing them in the theaters but for those that would be uncomfortable viewing them in the theaters this could be an option going forward.


They play an older replay of the show in the room around 15 min after the current live show starts.


----------



## MomOTwins

tinkerone said:


> Not sure where you got that information but the goal is to not be within six feet of someone.  As for narrow grocery aisle's, our stores are now marked with arrows on the floor, you can only go one way down them.
> We normally sit at the back of the theatre and I have never been to a performance that at least one parent doesn't leave with a child for what ever reason.  I have a four year old grandchild and he will only tell you he has to go to the bathroom WHEN he has to go, he will not plan in advance.  He would be the child needing to leave in the middle.  I do like your idea though of if you leave you don't get to return.  Not sure that would be enforceable though.


Well six feet is kind of a joke anyway because the virus spreads much further distances, but setting aside that, when you get to checkout, how do you pay and still remain 6 feet away from the cashier?  The day before I got sick, I was at a Sam's club stocking up and I was pretty surprised that I still had to physically hand my membership card to the cashier, they still had someone helping me unload my cart onto the conveyor belt thingie standing a foot away from me and reaching into the cart the same time, they weren't sanitizing the credit card keypad between customers, and I still had to give my receipt to the guy who checks it before you leave the store.  So even if you "social distanced" in the aisles (which wasn't really possible they way they had it set up, although your store's idea of one way lanes is a good one), you still got exposed to three staff members at the end plus every customer that had touched the "okay" button on the credit card machine.  Admittedly that was a while ago, since I've been sick for several weeks, and maybe they've gotten better over time, but at that time the guidelines weren't any different than they are today.

Where I got the 30 seconds is that the CDC is treating exposure time as a few minutes, which seemed high to me, so I revised it down to 30 seconds.  Per the CDC website:

"Data are limited for definitions of close contact. Factors for consideration include the duration of exposure (e.g., longer exposure time likely increases exposure risk), clinical symptoms of the patient (e.g., coughing likely increases exposure risk) and whether the patient was wearing a cloth face covering or facemask (which helps block respiratory secretions from contaminating others and the environment), PPE used by personnel, and whether aerosol generating procedures were performed.

Data are insufficient to precisely define the duration of time that constitutes a prolonged exposure. However, until more is known about transmission risks, it is reasonable to consider *an exposure greater than a few minutes as a prolonged exposure. Brief interactions are less likely to result in transmission*; however, clinical symptoms of the patient and type of interaction (e.g., did the patient cough directly into the face of the HCP) remain important. Recommendations will be updated as more information becomes available."


----------



## tidefan

Like I said before, the only way this would work is if EVERYONE had a negative test result prior to embarkation and the ONLY way that would work is if they had a plentiful supply of those Abbott Labs tests.  Since those will be going to Hospitals/Nursing Homes/First Responder sites first, I think it will be awhile before they can get there.  At least 2-3 months at the earliest I would think...


----------



## GrrArrgh

The issue is not just at embarkation; every port is a point of potential infection. I don't know how you allow people off ships at all.


----------



## StarSeven7

MomOTwins said:


> Well six feet is kind of a joke anyway because the virus spreads much further distances, but setting aside that, when you get to checkout, how do you pay and still remain 6 feet away from the cashier?  The day before I got sick, I was at a Sam's club stocking up and I was pretty surprised that I still had to physically hand my membership card to the cashier, they still had someone helping me unload my cart onto the conveyor belt thingie standing a foot away from me and reaching into the cart the same time, they weren't sanitizing the credit card keypad between customers, and I still had to give my receipt to the guy who checks it before you leave the store.  So even if you "social distanced" in the aisles (which wasn't really possible they way they had it set up, although your store's idea of one way lanes is a good one), you still got exposed to three staff members at the end plus every customer that had touched the "okay" button on the credit card machine.  Admittedly that was a while ago, since I've been sick for several weeks, and maybe they've gotten better over time, but at that time the guidelines weren't any different than they are today.
> 
> Where I got the 30 seconds is that the CDC is treating exposure time as a few minutes, which seemed high to me, so I revised it down to 30 seconds.  Per the CDC website:
> 
> "Data are limited for definitions of close contact. Factors for consideration include the duration of exposure (e.g., longer exposure time likely increases exposure risk), clinical symptoms of the patient (e.g., coughing likely increases exposure risk) and whether the patient was wearing a cloth face covering or facemask (which helps block respiratory secretions from contaminating others and the environment), PPE used by personnel, and whether aerosol generating procedures were performed.
> 
> Data are insufficient to precisely define the duration of time that constitutes a prolonged exposure. However, until more is known about transmission risks, it is reasonable to consider *an exposure greater than a few minutes as a prolonged exposure. Brief interactions are less likely to result in transmission*; however, clinical symptoms of the patient and type of interaction (e.g., did the patient cough directly into the face of the HCP) remain important. Recommendations will be updated as more information becomes available."


At the stores by me they have one-way aisles and stickers 6 feet apart that you have to stand on when you’re lined up to pay. They’ve installed plexiglass between the cashier and the customer. At my small grocery store you are 6 feet away from the cashier when you’re putting items in the belt, at the local pharmacy store where there’s no belt the installed plexiglass with a cut out at the bottom that you have to shove your items through. At both stores when you are paying, the cashier steps back. The machines are sanitized in between each person using them and the cashiers are no longer allowed to bag anything, you have to do it all yourself with plastic bags (can’t bring your own anymore). Both stores also have sanitizer and/or a hand washing station set up at the entrance to the store!

We go for walks every day in our neighborhood and we’ve never had difficulties keeping 6 feet apart from others that we pass! Usually one party will move off the sidewalk to the road while they’re passing.

So we’ve definitely gotten creative with ways to keep 6 feet apart from people!


----------



## vegs1

It’s been interesting reading through the posts here. 

I just don’t see how you can remain six feet apart. As much as we WANT to say we can, I don’t think in reality it would happen. 

One of the reasons that people have been advised to stay in their homes is the human nature element. We say we are six feet away as we talk to one another, but over time probably start to move a bit closer. Not everyone, as some are very mindful. But looking at the protests going on across the US right now and the lack of social distancing, these are the very people who could be on your cruise.... if they don’t believe in it, they won’t do it. it’s a logistical nightmare. 

I, for one, sure hope they can figure something out that would work, and work well but be logical and practical.


----------



## tinkerone

MomOTwins said:


> Where I got the 30 seconds is that the CDC is treating exposure time as a few minutes, which seemed high to me, so I revised it down to 30 seconds.  Per the CDC website:
> 
> "Data are limited for definitions of close contact. Factors for consideration include the duration of exposure (e.g., longer exposure time likely increases exposure risk), clinical symptoms of the patient (e.g., coughing likely increases exposure risk) and whether the patient was wearing a cloth face covering or facemask (which helps block respiratory secretions from contaminating others and the environment), PPE used by personnel, and whether aerosol generating procedures were performed.
> 
> Data are insufficient to precisely define the duration of time that constitutes a prolonged exposure. However, until more is known about transmission risks, it is reasonable to consider *an exposure greater than a few minutes as a prolonged exposure. Brief interactions are less likely to result in transmission*; however, clinical symptoms of the patient and type of interaction (e.g., did the patient cough directly into the face of the HCP) remain important. Recommendations will be updated as more information becomes available."


I don't see where it is saying _the goal is to try to avoid close contact for more than 30 seconds._     I see it says _an exposure greater than a few minutes is considered a prolonged exposure_.  Big difference.  I'm not reading this the way you are.  
And of course brief interactions are less likely to result in transmission.  Standing six feet away makes it less likely to result in transmission as well as opposed to standing two feet apart.  Not going out will make it less likely to result in transmission as opposed to going to the grocery store.  Lots and lots of things will make it less likely.  Doesn't mean close contact for any period of time is a good thing.  
I think we just see different on this issue and that's okay.  We can agree to disagree.


----------



## gotomu212

MomOTwins said:


> Well for passing in hallways, that’s not really different that passing others in a narrow grocery aisle or so on a city sidewalk.  The goal is to try to avoid close contract for more than 30 seconds



Its very different though. If you and I pass in the grocery store or pass on the city sidewalk it’s a one time transaction (and still not completely safe). If you and I are locked in the grocery store together for 7 days we’re going to have many more cases of moving by each other -increasing our risk if one of us is sick. That’s one big reason why cruise ships are such germ factors didn’t get someone to touch the germs you left on the elevator button? Dont worry you’ll be touching the pool deck door, soda machine, sitting in the theater, and in line for characters together over the next two days, you’ll get them one of those time. Multiple that by 2000 people.


----------



## FightingIrishman

Shanghai Disneyland is in the planning stages of reopening. For theatre seating, they are using every other row and leaving spaces between parties to allow for distancing. I would image the first cruises that start operations again would have to make modifications such as this.

Hopefully, the world will reach a point of herd immunity and hospitals will not be overrun with COVID19 patients. Then we can look forward opening up travel, ports, and eventually cruises.


----------



## Elsa75

6Castles said:


> We are booked on the Greek Cruise on the Magic scheduled June 13th from Rome. I can't believe that Disney canceled all the cruises up to June 13th, but not our cruise. If they canceled it now, I would consider the cruise credit for the same cruise next year, but there are only a few rooms (of the same type) open. If they wait and cancel this cruise in May and no rooms are available we won't be back next summer. Is anyone else booked on the Magic in Europe this summer? Their current plans would assume the boat would sail empty across the Atlantic to Europe and the very first cruise would be ours. That is crazy. I'd be surprised if they did an empty relocation cruise to Europe, but I guess they have to start sometime. I have been watching a few indicators. They are not currently selling any rooms for Europe this summer, until late July 25th. That is a strong indicator that they plan to cancel the cruises before July 25th. They also have an earnings call on May 5th. They will have to give investors some view into their plans for the next quarter (and beyond). The CDC also just extended the "no sail" order in the US until July 9th. Currently the Magic is in US waters, so it isn't clear if they would let it leave to Europe in June with >250 employees on board.


I am booked in August from Copenhagen - for my son's graduation trip with his girlfriend and my parents - all flights booked non-refundable, so I am just hoping with fingers crossed that the ship will sail. I am not sure what we will do otherwise - just travel by land? Put it off until the next year? For now I am just waiting and hoping. Our March cruise was cancelled the day before embarkation, so I applied all of the credits to the Europe summer cruise...


----------



## tidefan

GrrArrgh said:


> The issue is not just at embarkation; every port is a point of potential infection. I don't know how you allow people off ships at all.


That’s why I think Castaway is the only possibility for a good while...


----------



## Masonmj84

Elsa75 said:


> I am booked in August from Copenhagen - for my son's graduation trip with his girlfriend and my parents - all flights booked non-refundable, so I am just hoping with fingers crossed that the ship will sail. I am not sure what we will do otherwise - just travel by land? Put it off until the next year? For now I am just waiting and hoping. Our March cruise was cancelled the day before embarkation, so I applied all of the credits to the Europe summer cruise...


 
We’re in the exact same situation.


----------



## xavier2001

Just rebooked my May trip to Christmas, I really think there ‘tis about a 25% chance of it actually happening though, not telling the kids though bc they were CRUSHED when our May trip got cancelled. If it works out it will be a great Christmas surprise, and if not I’ll be the only one crushed.


----------



## randumb0

@tidefan Emirates Airlines has begun testing passengers with a 10 minute test prior to boarding


----------



## tidefan

randumb0 said:


> @tidefan Emirates Airlines has begun testing passengers with a 10 minute test prior to boarding


Yes, but it's a serology test (Antibody) to confirm if you've have or have had it.  The Abbott test would confirm if you had an active case of the virus (even if you had no symptoms).  I would think on a cruise, they'd need to confirm no active cases.


----------



## ivanp91

MomOTwins said:


> Another example is quarantine.  DCL has been quarantining people with stomach bugs for ages in their rooms. Happened to my husband on his first cruise, and my coworker and her family on their first cruise.  In that case, DCL is basically taking away the ENTIRE value of our vacation--no swimming, no restaurants, no shows, no activities, no excursions--just sitting in your stateroom all day watching TV.  Happens every cruise but you don't see total anarchy... people for the most part recognize the ship has authority on health and safety measures and they follow instructions.



My dad got noro the last time he sailed with Royal Caribbean, and was quarantined to his stateroom for 24 hours. They gave him a pro-rated future cruise credit equal to the value of the one day that he "missed". I'm surprised that DCL doesn't offer something similar.



randumb0 said:


> @tidefan Emirates Airlines has begun testing passengers with a 10 minute test prior to boarding



Not all flights, though. What hit the news was actually a single flight between Dubai and Tunisia that involved all passengers on that service being tested. The testing only extends to flights to countries that require a Covid-19 test certificate, of which there are very few as most countries have adopted a mandatory quarantine period instead.


----------



## randumb0

@ivanp91 My point was the rapid test could be a way in which cruises could look to begin sailing in the upcoming months and could ease the fears of some cruisers


----------



## travelmomof3

MomOTwins said:


> Well six feet is kind of a joke anyway because the virus spreads much further distances, but setting aside that, when you get to checkout, how do you pay and still remain 6 feet away from the cashier?  The day before I got sick, I was at a Sam's club stocking up and I was pretty surprised that I still had to physically hand my membership card to the cashier, they still had someone helping me unload my cart onto the conveyor belt thingie standing a foot away from me and reaching into the cart the same time, they weren't sanitizing the credit card keypad between customers, and I still had to give my receipt to the guy who checks it before you leave the store.  So even if you "social distanced" in the aisles (which wasn't really possible they way they had it set up, although your store's idea of one way lanes is a good one), you still got exposed to three staff members at the end plus every customer that had touched the "okay" button on the credit card machine.  Admittedly that was a while ago, since I've been sick for several weeks, and maybe they've gotten better over time, but at that time the guidelines weren't any different than they are today.
> 
> Where I got the 30 seconds is that the CDC is treating exposure time as a few minutes, which seemed high to me, so I revised it down to 30 seconds.  Per the CDC website:
> 
> "Data are limited for definitions of close contact. Factors for consideration include the duration of exposure (e.g., longer exposure time likely increases exposure risk), clinical symptoms of the patient (e.g., coughing likely increases exposure risk) and whether the patient was wearing a cloth face covering or facemask (which helps block respiratory secretions from contaminating others and the environment), PPE used by personnel, and whether aerosol generating procedures were performed.
> 
> Data are insufficient to precisely define the duration of time that constitutes a prolonged exposure. However, until more is known about transmission risks, it is reasonable to consider *an exposure greater than a few minutes as a prolonged exposure. Brief interactions are less likely to result in transmission*; however, clinical symptoms of the patient and type of interaction (e.g., did the patient cough directly into the face of the HCP) remain important. Recommendations will be updated as more information becomes available."


Some stores seem to have a better handle on it than others.

At Target, there are lines in the checkout lanes to help visualize proper distancing.  At the beginning of the lane there is tape where you are supposed to stand behind and load up your cart there.  Once the checkout person is done ringing everything up they tell you and step way back and then I pay.  In between each order they sanitized the keypad and conveyer belt.

At Whole Foods, they have tape lines throughout the store.  All indoor carts were sanitized, outdoor ones were not.  Their checkout lanes had plexiglass guards up.  All employees did great at distancing and all wore masks.

I now keep the CC I'm going to use in a plastic bag.  Once I get back to the car it's easier to just sanitize the one card than the whole wallet and everything else I keep in there.


----------



## travelmomof3

StarSeven7 said:


> At the stores by me they have one-way aisles and stickers 6 feet apart that you have to stand on when you’re lined up to pay. They’ve installed plexiglass between the cashier and the customer. At my small grocery store you are 6 feet away from the cashier when you’re putting items in the belt, at the local pharmacy store where there’s no belt the installed plexiglass with a cut out at the bottom that you have to shove your items through. At both stores when you are paying, the cashier steps back. The machines are sanitized in between each person using them and the cashiers are no longer allowed to bag anything, you have to do it all yourself with plastic bags (can’t bring your own anymore). Both stores also have sanitizer and/or a hand washing station set up at the entrance to the store!
> 
> We go for walks every day in our neighborhood and we’ve never had difficulties keeping 6 feet apart from others that we pass! Usually one party will move off the sidewalk to the road while they’re passing.
> 
> So we’ve definitely gotten creative with ways to keep 6 feet apart from people!


Yes, same here - we went hiking on day on a nearby trail and everyone that we passed were good about distancing!


----------



## DisneyWishes14

In terms of social distancing on ships, testing, etc., DCL and the other cruise lines sailing in and out of US ports will do no more and no less than what they are required to do by the CDC.


----------



## _auroraborealis_

The rapid tests are not proven to be anything but a point in time. As such, their impact for a 6-hour flight is different than putting people on a ship for 72+ hours.

There has already been talk of trying to force through state and federal legislation removing liability from certain businesses for viral infections. I doubt cruises would be included, due to that whole foreign flag thing.


----------



## PirateFrank

It's amazing how so many of us are speculating what cruise life will be like when it reopens...but my first thought is who the heck wants to pay 10-20k for a cruise while these sort of nutty social distancing rules apply?  Its just not possible on a ship.  People line up for dinner, save seats in the theater, bring drinks into the pools, dont wash their hands before going into cabanas - all despite being told to not to...repeatedly.  If anyone thinks that social distancing and wearing a mask out on deck is going to stop these same people, they're living a pipe dream.  I guess some people like fantasizing about imposing social rules on others....

I really think that the cruising industry is going to have to endure a hard pause until the threat of this virus is either neutralized (unlikely) or minimized to acceptable levels (far more likely).


----------



## randumb0

PirateFrank said:


> It's amazing how so many of us are speculating what cruise life will be like when it reopens...



What else is there to do? It's not like we can talk about our upcoming cruise or the cruise we just disembarked


----------



## Garyjames220

PirateFrank said:


> It's amazing how so many of us are speculating what cruise life will be like when it reopens...but my first thought is who the heck wants to pay 10-20k for a cruise while these sort of nutty social distancing rules apply?  Its just not possible on a ship.  People line up for dinner, save seats in the theater, bring drinks into the pools, dont wash their hands before going into cabanas - all despite being told to not to...repeatedly.  If anyone thinks that social distancing and wearing a mask out on deck is going to stop these same people, they're living a pipe dream.  I guess some people like fantasizing about imposing social rules on others....
> 
> I really think that the cruising industry is going to have to endure a hard pause until the threat of this virus is either neutralized (unlikely) or minimized to acceptable levels (far more likely).



Thankfully my cruises are a lot cheaper than that


----------



## PirateFrank

randumb0 said:


> What else is there to do? It's not like we can talk about our upcoming cruise or the cruise we just disembarked



LOL! Thats for sure!!


----------



## _auroraborealis_

All I know is that when this is all done, I've found a small ship line that will allow me to kayak off the ship into Glacier Bay, includes all the booze, allows my kids, and costs less than DCL with a verandah. 

Guess what imma booking.


----------



## Karin1984

Tonight, in my country (Netherlands) the PM announced that most measures are extended till May 20th. Everything is based on what our hospitals can handle. Yes, there are less people in the hospitals, there are less people in the ICs, but the figures are not where they should be to open up fully. 

First opening up, as of May 11th, after Spring Break is over: schools & sports (open air) for children till 12 years old will be back in session, but with conditions. Classes will be split in half and alternate between schooldays, for sports it means no competitions, shower at home, no parents supporting while kids are training. 
Restaurants, theaters, museums etc. will remain closed, work from home as much as possible, no unnecessary travel, 6ft distance. Shops have always been able to remain open, provided they could take the necessary measures. For now hairdressers and nail salons etc also remain closed, but we will get an update in the coming weeks. No events till September 1st. 

Our PM mentioned during tonight's press conference about the contact he has with fellow PMs to discuss how each country is handling the crisis and how they make their decisions. And I think we can say in Europe we are following each other's example. Germany cancelled Oktoberfest, not entirely sure if the Berlin Marathon got cancelled (according to media yes, according to someone in the Run threads not).

Based on what I heard tonight, my guess is that in Europe tourist attractions will reopen this summer, however I think countries will only allow domestic tourists, and maybe (limited) EU visitors. So even if Disney can find a way to cruise, I don't think any cruise ship will be allowed in any EU country this summer.
The only ones I might see happening are the cruises from Denmark, but I would say the chance is very small. 

I heard  the national airline is now at 10% of their flights, prediction is at the end of 2020 it will be at 40%.


----------



## Starwind

An interesting non-peer-reviewed early release research letter has been published in the CDC's Emerging Infectious Diseases Journal, that if validated will likely have implications for venues such as cruise ship restaurants and by extensions the ships themselves:

Volume 26, Number 7—July 2020
Research Letter
COVID-19 Outbreak Associated with Air Conditioning in Restaurant, Guangzhou, China, 2020 
https://wwwnc.cdc.gov/eid/article/26/7/20-0764_article
"_Abstract

During January 26–February 10, 2020, an outbreak of 2019 novel coronavirus disease in an air-conditioned restaurant in Guangzhou, China, involved 3 family clusters. The airflow direction was consistent with droplet transmission. To prevent the spread of the virus in restaurants, we recommend increasing the distance between tables and improving ventilation._
"

Basically, ONE infected person is believed to have infected 9 other diners across 3 tables (their own and 2 others).  Diners at other tables (and even some at the same tables who did have people who got infected) and none of the staff got infected.

Implications for table spacing and A/C airflow patterns.

SW


----------



## GrrArrgh

We were supposed to go to the Oberammergau performance with my mom this June in Germany. It was rescheduled to 2022. At least for some countries, I think it will be quite a while before anything that creates a crowd will be back, social distancing plans or not.


----------



## BadPinkTink

Today my country Ireland banned any licenced event over 5,000 people until August, which means concerts, sports events, pageants and festivals


----------



## AquaDame

This is clearly turning into quite a political debate. I'm going to go back and delete the arguing, and lets please get the thread back on topic.


----------



## Seamama

Accidental post, sorry.


----------



## WishUponAStarryNight

It looks like all Med sailings have been pulled from the website. First posted Magic sailing is July 25 out of Dover.


----------



## JM_97

WishUponAStarryNight said:


> It looks like all Med sailings have been pulled from the website. First posted Magic sailing is July 25 out of Dover.



I guess the Magic will sail with just crew members from Port Canaveral to Dover? No official transatlantic sailing


----------



## DisneyWishes14

PirateFrank said:


> It's amazing how so many of us are speculating what cruise life will be like when it reopens...but my first thought is who the heck wants to pay 10-20k for a cruise while these sort of nutty social distancing rules apply?  Its just not possible on a ship.  *People line up for dinner, save seats in the theater, bring drinks into the pools, dont wash their hands before going into cabanas - all despite being told to not to...repeatedly.  If anyone thinks that social distancing and wearing a mask out on deck is going to stop these same people, they're living a pipe dream.*  I guess some people like fantasizing about imposing social rules on others....
> 
> I really think that the cruising industry is going to have to endure a hard pause until the threat of this virus is either neutralized (unlikely) or minimized to acceptable levels (far more likely).



Yes, this.  DCL (and the Disney Parks, IMHO) already have a very hard time enforcing the rules they currently have (no line cutting, saving theater seats, etc.).  There is no way they want to enforce mask-wearing and social distancing and there are guests that will absolutely fight against any mandated behavior.  I keep imagining security being called on guests who refuse to wear their masks and, then what?  Security has to deal with these guests and possibly put their own health at risk?  I don't think Disney is going to put their guests or their employees in that situation.  One of Disney's mantras is "we can't control guest behavior" and they really can't.  I completely agree that cruising isn't starting again in and out of US ports until the virus is under control in a way that we can get back to something that resembles "normal" in terms of how we interact with each other.


----------



## Ralph&Pam

WishUponAStarryNight said:


> It looks like all Med sailings have been pulled from the website. First posted Magic sailing is July 25 out of Dover.


I think that was reported last month: Https://disneycruiselineblog.com/page/9/


----------



## WishUponAStarryNight

Ralph&Pam said:


> I think that was reported last month: Https://disneycruiselineblog.com/page/9/


I must have missed that.


----------



## BadPinkTink

JM_97 said:


> I guess the Magic will sail with just crew members from Port Canaveral to Dover? No official transatlantic sailing



This is what I have been saying for the last few weeks, since all this started


----------



## mousefan73

travelmomof3 said:


> I now keep the CC I'm going to use in a plastic bag.  Once I get back to the car it's easier to just sanitize the one card than the whole wallet and everything else I keep in there.



Jesus... why haven't I figured this one out already! thanks for the  tip!!!! I was going crazy ruining my wallet with lysol and figgeting with my stuff.…


----------



## mousefan73

As somebody in Europe, I am maybe hoping for some great last minutes deals on Northern European sailings. If the numbers starting going way down we will seriously look into these as I fear our August WDW will not happen for many reasons.

Though what are your opinions on parks vs cruises. Can you guys see one opening while the other is not? Makes no sense to deem cruising safe, but parks not and vice versa


----------



## BadPinkTink

mousefan73 said:


> As somebody in Europe, I am maybe hoping for some great last minutes deals on Northern European sailings. If the numbers starting going way down we will seriously look into these as I fear our August WDW will not happen for many reasons.



You should look at prices now, there are some very good Guaranteed Rates in all categories for the August and September cruises on The Magic


----------



## Karin1984

BadPinkTink said:


> You should look at prices now, there are some very good Guaranteed Rates in all categories for the August and September cruises on The Magic


I saw that, and I am tempted to book the 6 or 13 September sailings, but I know the chances of sailing are close to none.


----------



## BadPinkTink

Karin1984 said:


> I saw that, and I am tempted to book the 6 or 13 September sailings, but I know the chances of sailing are close to none.



I'm on the 13th September from Dover sailing  booked it last July, trying to stay positive


----------



## Karin1984

The Canary Islands (part of Spain, located near the South of the Moroccan coast) have announced that they will re-open hotels in July. They wanted to re-open in June, but that's too early. First they will re-open for locals, then for Spanish mainland residents and in October-December international guests. It's not an island that DCL sails to , but as it is an island that is heavily dependent on (cruise) tourism, I thought it's worth mentioning. 

https://www.elmundo.es/espana/2020/04/21/5e9dcf88fdddff45a08b4675.html


----------



## monkeydawn

JM_97 said:


> I guess the Magic will sail with just crew members from Port Canaveral to Dover? No official transatlantic sailing


Or the Dover sailings will get cancelled.  Do the non-US originating DCL cruises tend to have a more international component?  If so they may still try to carry on and hope that they can fill the ship enough to burn less money than in the current stasis.  But if its largely Americans filling the ships then I dont see them happening this summer.


----------



## harriet2

monkeydawn said:


> Or the Dover sailings will get cancelled.  Do the non-US originating DCL cruises tend to have a more international component?  If so they may still try to carry on and hope that they can fill the ship enough to burn less money than in the current stasis.  But if its largely Americans filling the ships then I dont see them happening this summer.


I've got the feeling over half the passengers is from the US


----------



## _auroraborealis_

I think they remain heavy on Americans.


----------



## GrrArrgh

monkeydawn said:


> Or the Dover sailings will get cancelled.  Do the non-US originating DCL cruises tend to have a more international component?  If so they may still try to carry on and hope that they can fill the ship enough to burn less money than in the current stasis.  But if its largely Americans filling the ships then I dont see them happening this summer.


My Iceland cruise a few years ago was mostly Americans, I would estimate 75% judging from the first show when the cruise director welcomed people from different countries.


----------



## smmco

JM_97 said:


> I guess the Magic will sail with just crew members from Port Canaveral to Dover? No official transatlantic sailing


I think that all depends on travel bans being lifted.


----------



## smmco

GrrArrgh said:


> My Iceland cruise a few years ago was mostly Americans, I would estimate 75% judging from the first show when the cruise director welcomed people from different countries.


All Four of my DCL European sailings have been 80% or more American.


----------



## MomOTwins

smmco said:


> All Four of my DCL European sailings have been 80% or more American.


Funny, because our last Dream cruise out Port Canaveral seemed like it was 50% people from the UK!


----------



## smmco

MomOTwins said:


> Funny, because our last Dream cruise out Port Canaveral seemed like it was 50% people from the UK!


LOL. I know our February cruises are 50% Canadian. People want to travel to see something different or warm weather if they live in a cold climate.


----------



## monkeydawn

harriet2 said:


> I've got the feeling over half the passengers is from the US





_auroraborealis_ said:


> I think they remain heavy on Americans.





GrrArrgh said:


> My Iceland cruise a few years ago was mostly Americans, I would estimate 75% judging from the first show when the cruise director welcomed people from different countries.


I dont see it sailing from Dover then in that case.  You'd have to have enough Americans willing to (both from a financial and health standpoint) fly all the way over AND the countries on the iteniary would have to be willing to accept us.  I suppose there is maybe a chance if we get really research and testing focused between now and then but I dont see that really happening on a practical level.

I know I sound all doom and gloom and come off as very negative.  I really want a sense of normal asap but from a practical standpoint I dont think *I* could return to normal if that behavior involves putting others at risk unnecessarily.


----------



## _auroraborealis_

monkeydawn said:


> I really want a sense of normal asap



I think that first part is universal - I think we all want the genie back in the bottle. The second part is where there is a lot of divergence of thought between medical and science experts, government officials, and random people in line at the grocery store that will play out over time.


----------



## MomOTwins

monkeydawn said:


> from a practical standpoint I dont think *I* could return to normal if that behavior involves putting others at risk unnecessarily.



If they do have antibody tests though, that could be a game changer.  My DH and I got covid and recovered (mostly), but our kids never did get sick though I'm sure they must have been exposed.  If we could test and confirm the kids have antibodies too, we'd know none of us are a threat to others.


----------



## monkeydawn

MomOTwins said:


> If they do have antibody tests though, that could be a game changer.  My DH and I got covid and recovered (mostly), but our kids never did get sick though I'm sure they must have been exposed.  If we could test and confirm the kids have antibodies too, we'd know none of us are a threat to others.


We still dont really know enough about COVID antibodies to say this.  I hope that is what it means but we are far from being able to responsibly act that way.  So much about this acts unexpectedly.

We are starting to dig ourselves out of triage mode, now is the time to focus on research and answer these sorts of questions.  I hope we can keep ourselves out of triage mode long enough for this to happen!


----------



## MomOTwins

monkeydawn said:


> We still dont really know enough about COVID antibodies to say this.  I hope that is what it means but we are far from being able to responsibly act that way.  So much about this acts unexpectedly.
> 
> We are starting to dig ourselves out of triage mode, now is the time to focus on research and answer these sorts of questions.  I hope we can keep ourselves out of triage mode long enough for this to happen!


Well if antibodies from the full blown disease don’t offer protection, then antibodies from a vaccine (ie weakened version if disease designed to trigger the same antibodies) won’t work either, and we’d all be screwed with no end in sight ever.


----------



## gotomu212

MomOTwins said:


> Well if antibodies from the full blown disease don’t offer protection, then antibodies from a vaccine (ie weakened version if disease designed to trigger the same antibodies) won’t work either, and we’d all be screwed with no end in sight ever.



Quick question for any antibody experts- I’ve read some initial reports (and like everything with CoVid it’s small sample observation and hypothesis still) that the antibody loads can vary a lot with this, and there’s a theory that those with much milder or asymptomatic cases have far fewer antibodies and may be less protected. Is that how other corona or influenza viruses antibodies work too? Are there ones out there that give you more/less immunity based on previous severity of your case?


----------



## Candycane83

Karin1984 said:


> The Canary Islands (part of Spain, located near the South of the Moroccan coast) have announced that they will re-open hotels in July. They wanted to re-open in June, but that's too early. First they will re-open for locals, then for Spanish mainland residents and in October-December international guests. It's not an island that DCL sails to , but as it is an island that is heavily dependent on (cruise) tourism, I thought it's worth mentioning.
> 
> https://www.elmundo.es/espana/2020/04/21/5e9dcf88fdddff45a08b4675.html


Thanks for this! Wonder if the rest of the country would announce this... still waiting for DCL to be cancelled and flights and hotels...  the waiting game is hard


----------



## afan

MomOTwins said:


> Well if antibodies from the full blown disease don’t offer protection, then antibodies from a vaccine (ie weakened version if disease designed to trigger the same antibodies) won’t work either, and we’d all be screwed with no end in sight ever.



For me at least, it's not that the antibodies don't protect but how long are you really contagious and does that change if you've never had symptoms.  Are you contagious longer if you've never had symptoms?  Then it's also how long do the antibodies protect you, is there a threshold of antibody percentage you need to protect you etc.


----------



## tinkerone

afan said:


> For me at least, it's not that the antibodies don't protect but how long are you really contagious and does that change if you've never had symptoms.  Are you contagious longer if you've never had symptoms?  Then it's also how long do the antibodies protect you, is there a threshold of antibody percentage you need to protect you etc.


Really, there is very little data about how long antibodies are staying with people who have been infected with this virus.  There have been a few cases in China where it has been reported that people who have already had the coronavirus have gotten it a second time.  This is being debated though as some specialist think that maybe they were never really cured but instead showed false positives for being cured.  Even with vaccines, they all have different periods of being effective.  Not all vaccines are created equal so it may be something you need to have redone every year, two years, five years.  We just don't know yet.  Just because one has had this virus does not mean they will always be immune. 
Long story short, no one knows for sure and it will be awhile before we can take this conversation from being speculation to absolutes.


----------



## monkeydawn

MomOTwins said:


> Well if antibodies from the full blown disease don’t offer protection, then antibodies from a vaccine (ie weakened version if disease designed to trigger the same antibodies) won’t work either, and we’d all be screwed with no end in sight ever.


Then we'd have to really focus on the cure.  Hopefully it wont take as long as HIV.


----------



## Theactualdisneyprincess

Obviously this is very hard to answer as things continue to change and evolve, but how has Disney been communicating DCL cancellations? Do you feel that they would give at least 7 days notice or so?


----------



## monkeydawn

Theactualdisneyprincess said:


> Obviously this is very hard to answer as things continue to change and evolve, but how has Disney been communicating DCL cancellations? Do you feel that they would give at least 7 days notice or so?


The first batch of cancellations did not but since then I believe its been 2 weeks or more of notice.  Someone correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## lanejudy

@Theactualdisneyprincess   Yes, except for the very first cancellations which were immediate, it looks like all have received at least 14 days notice.  Based on the Official Announcements thread above:

March 14th - impacting departures through 4/12/2020
March 30th - extended to departures through 4/28/2020
April 6th - impacting Vancouver sailings departing through 6/30/2020
April 10th - extended to all departures through 5/17/2020 plus Vancouver sailings through 6/30/2020
April 15th - impacting Disney Magic sailings departing through 6/7/2020


----------



## ahen

I expected to hear yesterday, but hopefully by Friday, I just want to be done


----------



## JaimeInParker

My wife and I couldn't risk exposure on the November 2020 -EB Panama Canal Cruise - could not deal with getting stuck for weeks, so we moved to the May 2021 Trans-Atlantic from Miami to Barcelona this morning (this ship is already heavily booked no verandah's were left so we went with oceanview)


----------



## spacecanada

Cunard just cancelled their full 2020 Alaska season.


----------



## bcwife76

spacecanada said:


> Cunard just cancelled their full 2020 Alaska season.


Yes and suspended sailings for their other ships until July 31 2020.


----------



## Candycane83

Wish they would cancel the Med sailings already... they are really taking their time!


----------



## hnthomps

mousefan73 said:


> Though what are your opinions on parks vs cruises. Can you guys see one opening while the other is not? Makes no sense to deem cruising safe, but parks not and vice versa



It makes no sense to declare cruises safe and parks not, but it likely works in reverse. It's clear that sustained indoor exposure (as from living with people) is much more likely to lead to transmission than any other interaction - which is why family groups are major vectors. And indoor interactions of all kind are riskier than their outdoor counterparts. Outside infection is theoretically possible, but not a major vector. Therefore the risk on a cruise ship (or even in a hotel room) is greater. And cruise ships have so many people in relatively small areas that it increases that even more. 

I don't think cruises can go until there is herd immunity globally (through vaccine or otherwise) unless they can give crew members single occupancy rooms. Which they can't. But if they can't isolate sick crewmembers, they can't control an outbreak. 

Parks can find modified ways to operate - restricting numbers inside, distancing lines, etc - not great, but at least plausible. Can't realistically happen on a ship.

(I work for a theater, so right now my entire life is trying to analyze the complex matrix of what is safe, what people think is safe, what is sustainable, what protects the audience/ushers/performers, etc. We are all quickly coming to the conclusion that while precuations are needed to keep people safe, not enough people will be willing to come in and even fewer to perform, to make it economically viable. My whole industry is going to be last to come back)


----------



## slg

I work in a theatre department and we don’t know how we can teach classes or do shows.  Very stressful.


----------



## skyvoyager

Hi.  I'm sure this has been asked multiple times, but I'd ask if I'm missing anything new.  We have a cruise planned for July 1st.  After seeing what NCL did with cancelling all cruises through June 30th, it got me thinking if Disney did that, we'd be the first cruise after the shutdown.  I'm not sure I really want to do that.  Looking at the cancellation policy as it stands, it seems we fall within the standard policy for 89-45 days (lose the deposit).  I wanted to be sure there wasn't a different cancellation policy that I'm missing (I know about the one if the cruise departs up through May 31st you can cancel up until the day before).  We have a backup cruise planned, but I'd like to not lose anything (if possible).  Thanks!


----------



## Mainsail Minnie

hnthomps said:


> I don't think cruises can go until there is herd immunity globally (through vaccine or otherwise) unless they can give crew members single occupancy rooms. Which they can't. But if they can't isolate sick crewmembers, they can't control an outbreak.


They will certainly be able to isolate sick crew members if they really need to, by putting them in an empty guest cabin. There are going to be enough of those when cruises finally resume operations, due to lower demand. And even if demand were high enough to totally fill ships, they are capable of denying that and instead blocking off a hallway of cheap guest rooms to have available for quarantine if necessary, as practical matter for themselves, in case of a small outbreak. Not saying that would solve the problem of transmission, as many (probably most) cases of this are spread by people who don't feel sick, but nevertheless I'm sure this is among the options currently on the table as the cruise lines plan how to deal with the major crisis they're in.


----------



## MomOTwins

skyvoyager said:


> Hi.  I'm sure this has been asked multiple times, but I'd ask if I'm missing anything new.  We have a cruise planned for July 1st.  After seeing what NCL did with cancelling all cruises through June 30th, it got me thinking if Disney did that, we'd be the first cruise after the shutdown.  I'm not sure I really want to do that.  Looking at the cancellation policy as it stands, it seems we fall within the standard policy for 89-45 days (lose the deposit).  I wanted to be sure there wasn't a different cancellation policy that I'm missing (I know about the one if the cruise departs up through May 31st you can cancel up until the day before).  We have a backup cruise planned, but I'd like to not lose anything (if possible).  Thanks!



Correct, unless you are concierge, which has always had a different concierge cancellation schedule.


----------



## AZMermaid

skyvoyager said:


> Hi.  I'm sure this has been asked multiple times, but I'd ask if I'm missing anything new.  We have a cruise planned for July 1st.  After seeing what NCL did with cancelling all cruises through June 30th, it got me thinking if Disney did that, we'd be the first cruise after the shutdown.  I'm not sure I really want to do that.  Looking at the cancellation policy as it stands, it seems we fall within the standard policy for 89-45 days (lose the deposit).  I wanted to be sure there wasn't a different cancellation policy that I'm missing (I know about the one if the cruise departs up through May 31st you can cancel up until the day before).  We have a backup cruise planned, but I'd like to not lose anything (if possible).  Thanks!


Are you on the Dream Cruise? The PIF was extended for that one so if you cancel by May 1, you’ll get a full refund. I moved this cruise to Thanksgiving a week or so ago.


----------



## Canadian Girl

MomOTwins said:


> Well if antibodies from the full blown disease don’t offer protection, then antibodies from a vaccine (ie weakened version if disease designed to trigger the same antibodies) won’t work either, and we’d all be screwed with no end in sight ever.



I think the vaccines work differently. One will inject a harmless killed corona virus that is safe and the body will then build immunity to the structure of the virus , ie the little spikes, and head it off.


----------



## xavier2001

MomOTwins said:


> Well if antibodies from the full blown disease don’t offer protection, then antibodies from a vaccine (ie weakened version if disease designed to trigger the same antibodies) won’t work either, and we’d all be screwed with no end in sight ever.



This is the problem with norovirus, the body never develops immunity, so you can catch it over and over. Thankfully noro is a relatively benign (although miserable) disease.


----------



## Karin1984

gotomu212 said:


> Quick question for any antibody experts- I’ve read some initial reports (and like everything with CoVid it’s small sample observation and hypothesis still) that the antibody loads can vary a lot with this, and there’s a theory that those with much milder or asymptomatic cases have far fewer antibodies and may be less protected. Is that how other corona or influenza viruses antibodies work too? Are there ones out there that give you more/less immunity based on previous severity of your case?


What we have been told the study The Netherlands is doing is that yes, those with mild symptoms develop less antibodies. But those with severe symptoms and therefore many antibodies don't necessarily are better off. 
It's better to have a few antibodies that are fully functioning and offer protection, then many antibodies that are malfunctioning and over less or no protection. 

Another study that has been done that I found interesting is, we know already that children don't get sick often, if they get sick most of them only have mild symptoms. What they have now discovered is that if children get symptoms, less than 16% of them get a fever, and even less have respiratory issues. 
This is a study done in Brazil by the university of Campinas.

So if themeparks and cruise lines want to reopen and temperature everyone, then that's mainly effective for the adults.


----------



## o&smom

Karin1984 said:


> What we have been told the study The Netherlands is doing is that yes, those with mild symptoms develop less antibodies. But those with severe symptoms and therefore many antibodies don't necessarily are better off.
> It's better to have a few antibodies that are fully functioning and offer protection, then many antibodies that are malfunctioning and over less or no protection.
> 
> Another study that has been done that I found interesting is, we know already that children don't get sick often, if they get sick most of them only have mild symptoms. What they have now discovered is that if children get symptoms, less than 16% of them get a fever, and even less have respiratory issues.
> This is a study done in Brazil by the university of Campinas.
> 
> So if themeparks and cruise lines want to reopen and temperature everyone, then that's mainly effective for the adults.


I agree that the temperature checks do not allow for much help.  I think they should do them, because if a fever is present those people should not be allowed on the ship.  The problems with this are that the incubation period is between 5 and 14 days.  People may get a fever after they have embarked.  The bigger problem is what you stated that many children do not present with fever.  They are also finding this with adults.  My husband and I tested positive and neither of us had a fever or any of the symptoms that we were all taught to look out for.  Our state is tracking symptoms of all people testing positive and it is amazing how many people never had a fever.  Tied into this is people’s ideas that a rapid test will also catch those before they embark. That test is only for a moment in time.  You may test negative one day and the next you show positive results once you are already on the ship.  This whole wide incubation period just makes this a bigger mess.


----------



## MomOTwins

o&smom said:


> I think they should do them, because if a fever is present those people should not be allowed on the ship.



I'm not sure I even agree with this part.  There are a lot of people that "run hot" generally, and also people who have medical issues that produce a fever despite not being contagious.  This is partly why the medical form has, in the past, always asked if you have had a fever PLUS another symptom of infectious disease like cough, runny nose, sore throat.  

But yeah, the bigger problem is just that being "fever free" (whether naturally, or because you take some advil before heading to the port) is a very poor proxy for being COVID-positive, given how many people transmit the disease without a fever.


----------



## FightingIrishman

MomOTwins said:


> I'm not sure I even agree with this part.  There are a lot of people that "run hot" generally, and also people who have medical issues that produce a fever despite not being contagious.  This is partly why the medical form has, in the past, always asked if you have had a fever PLUS another symptom of infectious disease like cough, runny nose, sore throat.
> 
> But yeah, the bigger problem is just that being "fever free" (whether naturally, or because you take some advil before heading to the port) is a very poor proxy for being COVID-positive, given how many people transmit the disease without a fever.


I think Disney would take it a step further and if you have a fever, you would be evaluated with a follow-up questionaire and/or COVID19 rapid test. Body temperature is not an absolute indicator or disease but could be used as a quick method for mass screening.


----------



## _auroraborealis_

FightingIrishman said:


> I think Disney would take it a step further and if you have a fever, you would be evaluated with a follow-up questionaire and/or COVID19 rapid test. Body temperature is not an absolute indicator or disease but could be used as a quick method for mass screening.


...if they could get a rapid test. Right now, they are extremely hard to come by in the US.


----------



## mmackeymouse

_auroraborealis_ said:


> ...if they could get a rapid test. Right now, they are extremely hard to come by in the US.



I've suggested, and it was partially in jest, but I'm getting more and more serious.....and Pete actually mentioned it on a recent show too....I don't think it's outside the realm of possibility for Disney to pay big, BIG bucks to create their own Covid Testing crew, including manufacturing of tests. I wouldn't be shocked at all.


----------



## Theactualdisneyprincess

What is the updated deadline to cruise for the 125% value credit if your cruise is canceled? When you find out that your trip has been canceled, how long do you have to decide on what you would like to do and how/when you switch to a later date? Hoping that our July 5th Bahamian cruise isn't canceled, but trying to be proactive in the event that it is.


----------



## MomOTwins

Theactualdisneyprincess said:


> What is the updated deadline to cruise for the 125% value credit if your cruise is canceled? When you find out that your trip has been canceled, how long do you have to decide on what you would like to do and how/when you switch to a later date? Hoping that our July 5th Bahamian cruise isn't canceled, but trying to be proactive in the event that it is.


15 months


----------



## Tay N Evie's Mom

Caribbean & Bahama cruises for May & early June no longer appearing on DCL website. The announcement will probably come today. I’m scheduled for May 23rd, so I have been tracking this. When the early May ones disappeared the announcement was made that day.


----------



## Karin1984

My brother is working on the protocol for theatre goers for his theatre, so not the shows/plays/etc. yet, but it is a start. It's in Dutch, but I think you can get most of what his plan is. Only order tickets online, and have time slots to arrive at the theater, wait and then enter the theater.
If attendance on a Disney cruise ship is at 25 or 40%, and they would add a third show,  do you think this could work on DCL? Maybe add a reservation system to reserve a certain show, to avoid people being send away. 

Of course, the broadway shows are out , as the actors not being able to social distance. But some of the other entertainment like singers, magicians, comedians, ventrilloquists, speakers for Marvel/Star Wars day/Panama Canal etc. or showing movies, should be possible, I think.


----------



## Trera

Tay N Evie's Mom said:


> Caribbean & Bahama cruises for May & early June no longer appearing on DCL website. The announcement will probably come today. I’m scheduled for May 23rd, so I have been tracking this. When the early May ones disappeared the announcement was made that day.


I can still see late june cruises that would sail to the bahamas or the carribbean. Looks like June 20th is the soonest you could book so if they are planning cancellations.................it would be for sailings up to and including 6/19


----------



## Meriweather

Oh good....hope they announce the next round of cancellations soon.
I have June 6


----------



## rwcmick

Just received our cancellation notice today for the Magic. I have a couple of questions and was wondering if someone could assist me. 

1. If I wish to get a refund, but had a $100 future cruise deposit, can I have what I paid refunded minus the $100 and put that back in the bank so that at some point in the future I can reserve another cruise and get the 10% discount and onboard credit?

2. Can I elect to receive my refund via check or a different credit card than I put the cruise reservation on? 

Thanks!


----------



## Trera

i would think the answer would be no to both questions but maybe someone that cancelled recently could share an experience where the results were different.


----------



## tidefan

Just received notification that our July 1st Greek Isles on the Magic has been cancelled.


----------



## wombat_5606

Scott has just posted on his blog that emails are coming for Dream and Fantasy until June 18. You can hear a recorded message at DCL.

https://disneycruiselineblog.com/20...-dream-fantasy-sailings-through-june-18-2020/


----------



## Trera

wombat_5606 said:


> Scott has just posted on his blog that emails are coming for Dream and Fantasy until June 18. You can hear a recorded message at DCL.
> 
> https://disneycruiselineblog.com/20...-dream-fantasy-sailings-through-june-18-2020/


Good info. Thank you for bringing this to our attention. 

Unfortunately our cruise of 6/26 hasn't been cancelled yet.


----------



## Ralph&Pam

rwcmick said:


> Just received our cancellation notice today for the Magic. I have a couple of questions and was wondering if someone could assist me.
> 
> 1. If I wish to get a refund, but had a $100 future cruise deposit, can I have what I paid refunded minus the $100 and put that back in the bank so that at some point in the future I can reserve another cruise and get the 10% discount and onboard credit?
> 
> 2. Can I elect to receive my refund via check or a different credit card than I put the cruise reservation on?
> 
> Thanks!


No, once you request the refund, any OBB benefits are lost. We lost OBB discounts with $200 stateroom credits for the Vancouver to Hawaii cruise on the Wonder and (today) the 12-night Med-Greek Islands cruise on the Magic. All refunds go back to the original form of payment. For credit cards, that’s a card issuer rule, since giving a cash refund for payments that have been charged to a credit card would amount to a direct cash dispersal, avoiding the hefty fees that the credit card issuers normally get for cash advances on credit cards. DCL doesn’t know if you have a open balance on the CC. Additionally, there is the issue of rewards benefits received at the time when the charges were incurred. With the Disney Chase Visa, I have seen that the bank recovers the 2% credit when the refund hits the account. This shows up as a reduction in the rewards balance on the next statement. It’s even possible to have a negative rewards balance if the rewards received have already been applied. This actually makes some sense, since otherwise someone could incur charges to get the rewards, then return the merchandise or cancel the purchase to get a refund but keep the rewards money.


----------



## ColoradoMom12

Trera said:


> Unfortunately our cruise of 6/26 hasn't been cancelled yet.


Ours is before then and hasn’t been cancelled (yet) either...


----------



## Meriweather

No email here yet, but I did send a note to my TA that I want cash back......BUT we have a different credit card number now (same card) will that matter?


----------



## DVC_HK

So quick question, we moved our cruise before it was cancelled today and we were wondering if we still qualify for the additional credit on the next cruise. Has anyone had any luck with that?


----------



## DisneyWishes14

Meriweather said:


> No email here yet, but I did send a note to my TA that I want cash back......BUT we have a different credit card number now (same card) will that matter?



No, having a different cc number, though it's still the same card, will not matter.  The refund will show up on that cc account.


----------



## Meriweather

DisneyWishes14 said:


> No, having a different cc number, though it's still the same card, will not matter.  The refund will show up on that cc account.



TY


----------



## DisneyWishes14

DVC_HK said:


> So quick question, we moved our cruise before it was cancelled today and we were wondering if we still qualify for the additional credit on the next cruise. Has anyone had any luck with that?



Yes, DCL has been retroactively applying the 25% FCC for guests who modified or cancelled prior to the cruise being officially canceled.  They haven't officially announced it for this round of cancellations, yet, so keep your eye out for an e-mail or notice.  Here is the announcement from the last round of Magic cancellations:

"Disney Cruise Line is reaching out to guests who were originally booked on a Disney Magic sailing that was scheduled to depart between May 23 and June 7, 2020 and who moved their sail date due to concerns about the new coronavirus (COVID-19) between January 30-April 15, 2020. Since then, with the wellbeing of Guests and team members as the top priority and in line with direction from health experts and government officials, Disney Cruise Line has cancelled these sailings.

Disney Cruise Line would now like to offer an additional future cruise credit* equal to 25% of their original voyage fare to use toward the reservation they modified. Once your clients’ modified reservation is paid in full, any remaining future cruise credit will be applied to their shipboard account as a non-refundable onboard credit. 

If circumstances have changed and they would now like to cancel the reservation they modified, they may do so for a full refund of the original voyage fare they paid."


----------



## cedricandsophie

Trera said:


> Good info. Thank you for bringing this to our attention.
> 
> Unfortunately our cruise of 6/26 hasn't been cancelled yet.


We are on that cruise. I’m not cancelling because we would lose money. And frankly we are willing to go if they don’t cancel.


----------



## Trera

cedricandsophie said:


> We are on that cruise. I’m not cancelling because we would lose money. And frankly we are willing to go if they don’t cancel.


Same with us. I am actually hoping they cancel so we can get our money back but if they dont..............we will go. We have a concierge room so we would really lose a ton to cancel


----------



## mmmears

Trera said:


> Same with us. I am actually hoping they cancel so we can get our money back but if they dont..............we will go. We have a concierge room so we would really lose a ton to cancel



The no cancellation policy for concierge has been a deal breaker for me all along, but in a time like this I would have expected them to understand if people want to cancel.    I hope it works out for you.


----------



## 6Castles

We got the cancelation today for our June 13 Greek Isles cruise. We are really disappointed to not be going this summer, but there is no way we'd get near a ship right now. We do plan on taking the same cruise next year, assuming there is some resolution to COVID-19 and the experience is safe and magical. We decided not to take the 125% credit, because the same cruise next year is a day shorter and our room $5K less, so we would have been left with a huge on-board credit. Instead we took the full refund and booked a room on the June 19, 2021 cruise. That way only the small deposit is "at risk" and if things don't look good in February we can cancel and get a refund on the deposit. We really love Disney and hope the best for their cast members and crew, during this difficult time. Also, huge kudos to Disney for making the refund process so easy and it was great to have options.


----------



## fredandkell

I know many of us on these boards are Rick Steves fans. He just announced today that he is canceling all of his tours through August 15. That makes me sad as he has been going for 35 years in a row and I very much trust his opinion about the safety of traveling. In my mind his company is kind of the Disney of tour groups (as far as ethics/service).


----------



## DIS_MIKE

I received my cruise confirmation email today but they already sent it to me several weeks ago. It's the exact same email so I guess it was sent by mistake.


----------



## MomOTwins

DisneyWishes14 said:


> Yes, DCL has been retroactively applying the 25% FCC for guests who modified or cancelled prior to the cruise being officially canceled.  They haven't officially announced it for this round of cancellations, yet, so keep your eye out for an e-mail or notice.  Here is the announcement from the last round of Magic cancellations:
> 
> "Disney Cruise Line is reaching out to guests who were originally booked on a Disney Magic sailing that was scheduled to depart between May 23 and June 7, 2020 and who moved their sail date due to concerns about the new coronavirus (COVID-19) between January 30-April 15, 2020. Since then, with the wellbeing of Guests and team members as the top priority and in line with direction from health experts and government officials, Disney Cruise Line has cancelled these sailings.
> 
> Disney Cruise Line would now like to offer an additional future cruise credit* equal to 25% of their original voyage fare to use toward the reservation they modified. Once your clients’ modified reservation is paid in full, any remaining future cruise credit will be applied to their shipboard account as a non-refundable onboard credit.
> 
> If circumstances have changed and they would now like to cancel the reservation they modified, they may do so for a full refund of the original voyage fare they paid."



Do you know how long it took to get that email after they cancelled the cruise?


----------



## Garyjames220

Im expecting my September European cruise to be cancelled 

I did have a April cruise but changed it to sept

I used the 125% credit plus nearly 1000 out of pocket. I'm still wanting to know if I'll get the 125% on the extra 1000 I paid if It does get cancelled


----------



## BadPinkTink

Garyjames220 said:


> Im expecting my September European cruise to be cancelled
> 
> I did have a April cruise but changed it to sept
> 
> I used the 125% credit plus nearly 1000 out of pocket. I'm still wanting to know if I'll get the 125% on the extra 1000 I paid if It does get cancelled



which September European cruise are you on? I am on the 5 Night Western Europe from Dover 13 September. This is the cruise meet up thread hereon Dis Boards  https://www.disboards.com/threads/d...-europe-from-dover-13-september-2020.3760176/ I have posted a ton of information about London, Dover, and the ports


----------



## Garyjames220

BadPinkTink said:


> which September European cruise are you on? I am on the 5 Night Western Europe from Dover 13 September. This is the cruise meet up thread hereon Dis Boards  https://www.disboards.com/threads/d...-europe-from-dover-13-september-2020.3760176/ I have posted a ton of information about London, Dover, and the ports



That's the one we are on. Question is. Will it happen


----------



## smmco

Garyjames220 said:


> That's the one we are on. Question is. Will it happen


I think they'd like it to sail, but it's out of DCL's hands. Everything is up to the local ports and governments. I think international travel will have resumed by then.


----------



## Garyjames220

smmco said:


> I think they'd like it to sail, but it's out of DCL's hands. Everything is up to the local ports and governments. I think international travel will have resumed by then.



hopefully. But I just don’t see a way cruises can go safely with out a vaccine. Surly there will be a massive risk to the virus if going on a cruise with no vaccine


----------



## Tay N Evie's Mom

Did everyone get their cancellation emails yesterday? I was on the May 23rd that just got cancelled and yet to receive an email. I need the cancellation email to cancel my travel insurance. I know they have my correct email address because they sent an email back in March saying they were still confident that my May cruise would sail.


----------



## xavier2001

Tay N Evie's Mom said:


> Did everyone get their cancellation emails yesterday? I was on the May 23rd that just got cancelled and yet to receive an email. I need the cancellation email to cancel my travel insurance. I know they have my correct email address because they sent an email back in March saying they were still confident that my May cruise would sail.


It took 24 hours to receive mine, I was in the previous wave of cancellations. Why do you need to use your travel insurance, you will get made whole by DCL.


----------



## Tay N Evie's Mom

I don't need to use my travel insurance, but they will refund me what I paid for the travel insurance if I show them my cruise was cancelled.


----------



## Seamama

The insurance co may refund the money paid for the policy if your cruise is canceled and can show you got all your money back. So it’s not to make a claim on the policy but it’s like making a “return” on a product you didn’t use.



xavier2001 said:


> It took 24 hours to receive mine, I was in the previous wave of cancellations. Why do you need to use your travel insurance, you will get made whole by DCL.


----------



## travelmomof3

fredandkell said:


> I know many of us on these boards are Rick Steves fans. He just announced today that he is canceling all of his tours through August 15. That makes me sad as he has been going for 35 years in a row and I very much trust his opinion about the safety of traveling. In my mind his company is kind of the Disney of tour groups (as far as ethics/service).


That is sad but understandable.  I'm a HUGE Rick fan.  I have so many of his books and rewatch his episodes all the time.  I'd love to do one of his tours one day.  We have a 5 year streak of international travel that it will be broken this year.  I'm sure it feels so strange to him having gone 35 years in a row!


----------



## DIS_MIKE

I received a duplicate email from DCL regarding my cruise confirmation today. I received the exact same email about two weeks ago. I guess it was sent by mistake or maybe it was intentional? Disney saying "hey we're still here and your cruise is still a go!"


----------



## harriet2

DIS_MIKE said:


> I received a duplicate email from DCL regarding my cruise confirmation today. I received the exact same email about two weeks ago. I guess it was sent by mistake or maybe it was intentional? Disney saying "hey we're still here and your cruise is still a go!"


compare the prices in the e-mail, there might have been a change in a port fee or something


----------



## AquaDame

DIS_MIKE said:


> I received a duplicate email from DCL regarding my cruise confirmation today. I received the exact same email about two weeks ago. I guess it was sent by mistake or maybe it was intentional? Disney saying "hey we're still here and your cruise is still a go!"



I usually get these too.. no idea why but I suspect to remind me to sign up for more onboard activities.


----------



## DIS_MIKE

AquaDame said:


> I usually get these too.. no idea why but I suspect to remind me to sign up for more onboard activities.


At least I'm not the only one. It came in at 5am as well. I actually do need a friendly reminder in a month when I am eligible to book Palo and other activities as a gold CC member.



harriet2 said:


> compare the prices in the e-mail, there might have been a change in a port fee or something


That is a good possibility. I double checked the figures and they are all identical. I'll defintely look them over in more detail moving forward though.


----------



## MomOTwins

DIS_MIKE said:


> At least I'm not the only one. It came in at 5am as well. I actually do need a friendly reminder in a month when I am eligible to book Palo and other activities as a gold CC member.
> 
> 
> That is a good possibility. I double checked the figures and they are all identical. I'll defintely look them over in more detail moving forward though.



Any chance you were waitlisted for a dining seating and got moved?  I got an email when that happened.


----------



## DIS_MIKE

MomOTwins said:


> Any chance you were waitlisted for a dining seating and got moved?  I got an email when that happened.


No to being on a waitlist but thanks for the heads up. I actually do need to call to request second seating but there's really no rush on that right now. Edit: I forgot I can do that online.


----------



## Karin1984

This morning in a Dutch newspaper there was an article about making vaccins. Due to all the measures taken, less and less people get infected, but to see if a vaccin works, you need your test subjects to get infected. Of course it is not allowed to infect people on purpose. So, defeating the virus by staying in, washing hands, social distancing slows down the creation of the vaccin. 

The article also mentions that Oxford University who is working on ChAdOx1 and hopes to have it ready by September. They are now testing on humans. But they need people to get infected. 
It is allowed to infect monkeys with the virus,  and apparently that is what the US is doing to test Oxford's vaccin, but there the problem is, monkeys don't get Covid that easily. 

The Dutch article is based on an interview done with Adrian Hill from Oxford with the New York Times. Probably this one: https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/27/world/europe/coronavirus-vaccine-update-oxford.html


----------



## Starwind

In an interview with CBC (major Canadian broadcaster) released yesterday, Canada's Canada's Chief Public Health Officer (CPHO) Dr. Theresa Tam  said the following; *bold *added by me:

QUOTE
_Tam also told CBC News that one of the features of the new normal will be a lack of cruise ships in Canadian waters.

"We'll postpone the cruise ships coming into Canada and re-evaluate it," she said. "The *re-evaluation is July, but let's just say that can't happen here, *because the introduction would be huge. You'd have thousands of passengers coming into port."

A slow, phased-in easing of restrictions is necessary, Tam said, to avoid a second outbreak. 

"I just have the image of New York City in my head. And I think I would never want that to happen anywhere in Canada," she said. "And if we let things resume too fast, we may get that kind of surge."_
END QUOTE

Source: "Tam says the pandemic will bring a 'new normal' to workplaces, defends WHO's performance" https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/tam-who-defend-new-normal-pandemic-covid-coronavirus-1.5548285


----------



## MomOTwins

Update: I can confirm that DCL is rolling forward the 25% FCC and refunding cancellation fees for the latest set of cancelled cruises if you cancelled prior to the announcement.  We had cancelled one room (my in-laws's room) after PIF and rebooked our room from a late-May to a cruise to this August, and just go the emails from DCL today saying that we'd get back our deposit for the first room and 25% onboard credit for our August cruise.  Obviously, there are no guarantees, but it does appear that DCL is continuing to roll forward these benefits for future cancelled cruises.

*happy dance* so excited for our 25% onboard credit.  This is our first time we have a CC cabana and will be even better knowing it is "free" (if our August cruise sails... fingers crossed)


----------



## NKHarris329

MomOTwins said:


> Update: I can confirm that DCL is rolling forward the 25% FCC and refunding cancellation fees for the latest set of cancelled cruises if you cancelled prior to the announcement.



This would make me really excited.  Our original dates will be in the next round of cancellations (June 21 sailing), but we opted to reschedule for a cruise next year before the PIF date.  My fingers are crossed that this policy is still in place if there are additional cancellations.


----------



## AZMermaid

NKHarris329 said:


> This would make me really excited.  Our original dates will be in the next round of cancellations (June 21 sailing), but we opted to reschedule for a cruise next year before the PIF date.  My fingers are crossed that this policy is still in place if there are additional cancellations.



Me too for July 1, I’m not counting on it, but it would be nice! Our new cruise is $500 cheaper than that one and we got a refund of the difference. I wonder if that is going to affect us...


----------



## DisneyWishes14

Garyjames220 said:


> Im expecting my September European cruise to be cancelled
> 
> I did have a April cruise but changed it to sept
> 
> I used the 125% credit plus nearly 1000 out of pocket. I'm still wanting to know if I'll get the 125% on the extra 1000 I paid if It does get cancelled



Why not call DCL and ask?


----------



## Canadian Girl

So sad. I cancelled my June 22 Greek cruise for a refund and then later rebooked next June19th. We don’t qualify for the extra 25%. You had to have moved a cruise. And our Canadian dollar is in the toilet. Next year may not happen.


----------



## harriet2

I wonder how long before the cancellation you can move. Our PIF is June 1st and I think we're not going to go. We booked with a placeholder which will end in May. So if we move our cruise before the PIF to a date after the placeholder expires, would there be a chance they will honour our placeholder (and the 25%) if our cruise does end up being cancelled or would our change be to far away for that.


----------



## Canadian Girl

Maybe if you moved, but at the time I tried, they refused and I lost my placeholder and 200 dollar on-board credit.  In retrospect, I wish I had asked them to keep this. But in February, I think DCL just wanted Covid to disappear and had their eyes shut.


----------



## emilymad

harriet2 said:


> I wonder how long before the cancellation you can move. Our PIF is June 1st and I think we're not going to go. We booked with a placeholder which will end in May. So if we move our cruise before the PIF to a date after the placeholder expires, would there be a change they will honour our placeholder (and the 25%) if our cruise does end up being cancelled or would our change be to far away for that.



We are in the same situation.  We definitely aren't going on our cruise but we are waiting until close to the PIF in early June.  We will probably loose our placeholder but I figure there is no harm waiting until closer just in case some policy changes.


----------



## Seamama

Thanks for posting. I’ve been scouring the internet for any hints about what Canada will do with the ports/cruises... we’ve still got an Aug 2020 Alaska cruise booked.



Starwind said:


> In an interview with CBC (major Canadian broadcaster) released yesterday, Canada's Canada's Chief Public Health Officer (CPHO) Dr. Theresa Tam  said the following; *bold *added by me:
> 
> QUOTE
> _Tam also told CBC News that one of the features of the new normal will be a lack of cruise ships in Canadian waters.
> 
> "We'll postpone the cruise ships coming into Canada and re-evaluate it," she said. "The *re-evaluation is July, but let's just say that can't happen here, *because the introduction would be huge. You'd have thousands of passengers coming into port."
> 
> A slow, phased-in easing of restrictions is necessary, Tam said, to avoid a second outbreak.
> 
> "I just have the image of New York City in my head. And I think I would never want that to happen anywhere in Canada," she said. "And if we let things resume too fast, we may get that kind of surge."_
> END QUOTE
> 
> Source: "Tam says the pandemic will bring a 'new normal' to workplaces, defends WHO's performance" https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/tam-who-defend-new-normal-pandemic-covid-coronavirus-1.5548285


----------



## Pluto2213

My family and I, (82 year old father with health issues and mother in her 70s) are currently booked on the July 6th Alaskan cruise, the first possible cruise after the Canadian port closure. We won’t be going, but our final payment was due on March 4th and I paid it a few days early on Feb. 27, so I wouldn’t forget or have a processing issue with my credit card.  The July 6th and 13th cruises weren’t given the option of the PIF date of 30 days before the cruise. We are at 66 day mark before our cruise , I believe that we have until the 56 day mark to cancel still only losing our deposit.  I’m hoping that someone can confirm that. I’m not interested in getting a credit because I’m not sure if taking a then 83 year old on a cruise next summer would be a good idea. I currently have the ability of being able to teach from home, but if school reopens, I could probably use the cash to buy some camping equipment to move into the backyard. This is getting more stressful as the situation goes on, but I am grateful that my family is healthy


----------



## Canadian Girl

emilymad said:


> We are in the same situation.  We definitely aren't going on our cruise but we are waiting until close to the PIF in early June.  We will probably loose our placeholder but I figure there is no harm waiting until closer just in case some policy changes.



Yes, if you cancel and not move, you cannot keep your placeholder. I could not keep mine and lost my 200 on-board credit as well. They were not permitting anyone to move them at my PIF date and there no extensions. DCL will not revisit anyone who cancelled etc before the middle of March, despite the fact Canada had a travel advisory when I cancelled I believe. I got a firm no for everything.


----------



## slg

https://www.theguardian.com/environ...w-on-cruise-ships-stranded-at-sea-coronavirus This is horrible!


----------



## harriet2

slg said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/environ...w-on-cruise-ships-stranded-at-sea-coronavirusThis is horrible!


I happened to see a little video of the current situation of the crew on the Dream. It didn't look that horrible (although they might just be making the best of a bad situation)


----------



## emilymad

Canadian Girl said:


> Yes, if you cancel and not move, you cannot keep your placeholder. I could not keep mine and lost my 200 on-board credit as well. They were not permitting anyone to move them at my PIF date and there no extensions. DCL will not revisit anyone who cancelled etc before the middle of March, despite the fact Canada had a travel advisory when I cancelled I believe. I got a firm no for everything.



I fully expect this to happen to us.  It is what it is but next time we feel comfortable cruising it just makes it harder to pick DCL without that discount.


----------



## smmco

Garyjames220 said:


> hopefully. But I just don’t see a way cruises can go safely with out a vaccine. Surly there will be a massive risk to the virus if going on a cruise with no vaccine


If you feel that way than why did you rebook from April to September when you know there will not be a vaccine?


----------



## ladyofthetramp

There may or may not be a vaccine...  More than likely theraeputic drugs will be the answer.  We need, as a society, to figure out how to live with this virus, because otherwise you will only exist.  You will not truly live.


----------



## Garyjames220

smmco said:


> If you feel that way than why did you rebook from April to September when you know there will not be a vaccine?



things have got a lot worse than I expected and thought things would be a bit better by sept

im not generally talking about me when I say that though. I just mean it will be a big risk and could easily spread on a ship. I’m not saying I would not go. But I hope There is a few cruises before mine so we get reports on how there are going 

I also think even if cruises are sailing and people don’t want to go. I think Disney will give them some sort of offer to change dates


----------



## smmco

Garyjames220 said:


> things have got a lot worse than I expected and thought things would be a bit better by sept
> 
> im not generally talking about me when I say that though. I just mean it will be a big risk and could easily spread on a ship. I’m not saying I would not go. But I hope There is a few cruises before mine so we get reports on how there are going
> 
> I also think even if cruises are sailing and people don’t want to go. I think Disney will give them some sort of offer to change dates


I'm not sure how things have gotten any worse. If anything things are far better than earlier predictions. So basically you're not cancelling your cruise because your hoping for a 25% cruise credit. I wouldn't count on DCL letting you out of the contract just because you don't want to sail.


----------



## T & R

slg said:


> This is horrible!



That article is horrible on many levels. It is America bashing throughout the article. For example it says that the U.S. baulked at providing basic emergency services for these foreign workers on foreign ships. Why is it the United States' taxpayers job to help these people? Then at the end it goes really crazy. It's hard to take them seriously when they go on about democracy, civility and truth is in peril due to the current U.S. administration. Very poorly written, biased riddled article that clearly has an agenda other than cruiseline workers. Not trying to be political, just responding to article posted on this thread.


----------



## smmco

T & R said:


> That article is horrible on many levels. It is America bashing throughout the article. For example it says that the U.S. baulked at providing basic emergency services for these foreign workers on foreign ships. Why is it the United States' taxpayers job to help these people? Then at the end it goes really crazy. It's hard to take them seriously when they go on about democracy, civility and truth is in peril due to the current U.S. administration. Very poorly written, biased riddled article that clearly has an agenda other than cruiseline workers. Not trying to be political, just responding to article posted on this thread.


I agree it’s a horribly written article. I feel for the crew I really do, but you are right they are not American citizens and these aren’t U.S. flagged ships.


----------



## Karin1984

T & R said:


> That article is horrible on many levels. It is America bashing throughout the article. For example it says that the U.S. baulked at providing basic emergency services for these foreign workers on foreign ships. Why is it the United States' taxpayers job to help these people? Then at the end it goes really crazy. It's hard to take them seriously when they go on about democracy, civility and truth is in peril due to the current U.S. administration. Very poorly written, biased oriddled article that clearly has an agenda other than cruiseline workers. Not trying to be political, just responding to article posted on this thread.


Are we reading the same article? It said the US was among the countries baulking, its not solely focused on the US, I don't see any US bashing or that it is the US tax payers job to pay...  
To me the article is more explaining the dodgy ways of cruiselines by registring in low-tax countries and sailing under Bahamas flag, etc. And that the cruise line says one thing, but the crew says another.


----------



## smmco

Canadian Girl said:


> Yes, if you cancel and not move, you cannot keep your placeholder. I could not keep mine and lost my 200 on-board credit as well. They were not permitting anyone to move them at my PIF date and there no extensions. DCL will not revisit anyone who cancelled etc before the middle of March, despite the fact Canada had a travel advisory when I cancelled I believe. I got a firm no for everything.


I moved my Baltic with the hope of possibly moving it back. I may end up cancelling it in the long run. 
Its nice having next years cruise paid off, but It’s a long time to have the money tied up. I’d like that money for a few land trips this Summer if I can’t cruise. I have a feeling I will be able to find a better price on NCL next year anyway.


----------



## T & R

"Are we reading the same article?"

Read the bottom of the page titled "America Faces an Epic Choice". Links like that have no place on this board. Also I can't believe they say we baulked at helping, our country helps more of the world's citizens than any other nation on earth.


----------



## Karin1984

T & R said:


> "Are we reading the same article?"
> 
> Read the bottom of the page titled "America Faces an Epic Choice". Links like that have no place on this board. Also I can't believe they say we baulked at helping, our country helps more of the world's citizens than any other nation on earth.


Ok, that part doesn't show up in my feed. It is not part of the article for me. But when I Google it, I think I know what you are referring to. 

But as politics are not allowed on the Dis, I think it's best to skip this part of the article and only focus on the part about the crew members.


----------



## Garyjames220

smmco said:


> I'm not sure how things have gotten any worse. If anything things are far better than earlier predictions. So basically you're not cancelling your cruise because your hoping for a 25% cruise credit. I wouldn't count on DCL letting you out of the contract just because you don't want to sail.



my cruise got cancelled in March. I am in the UK and things have been changing on a daily basis. Plenty has happened over the last few weeks here that’s for sure. That’s why cruises keep getting cancelled more and more as they never expected it to be as bad. After the stories I’m seeing it’s now starting to put me off a bit but I’ll wait and see what happens in the coming weeks/ months

and no I already have the extra 25% credit for this cruise anyway

I also think if your More vulnerable dcl won’t yet u travel if u don’t want to


----------



## AquaDame

Karin1984 said:


> Are we reading the same article? It said the US was among the countries baulking, its not solely focused on the US, I don't see any US bashing or that it is the US tax payers job to pay...
> To me the article is more explaining the dodgy ways of cruiselines by registring in low-tax countries and sailing under Bahamas flag, etc. And that the cruise line says one thing, but the crew says another.



Same... they do call out specifics about the ships in and near US waters, but this is set to the US edition so that makes sense that the article would be written for that audience. It mentions many other countries not taking care of ships in and near their waters either.



T & R said:


> "Are we reading the same article?"
> 
> Read the bottom of the page titled "America Faces an Epic Choice". Links like that have no place on this board. Also I can't believe they say we baulked at helping, our country helps more of the world's citizens than any other nation on earth.



I also do not see this at the bottom of the page. We have no control over links and ads on other websites and the original link is to a news source that isn't blocked by the filter so that means The Guardian is allowed. 

Lets get the thread back on topic please...!


----------



## Sorahana

We were booked on the Halloween on the High Seas cruise in October out of NYC, but we decided to push our honeymoon back to next year to be safe. We ended up switching to the cruise my in-laws are going on as it will be their first time and my fiance (then husband's) first cruise.

I'm bummed because I was looking forward to a different itinerary as we (my mom and I) keep ending up on the Bahamian cruises for one reason or another, but I'm excited to experience it with people who have never done a Disney Cruise.
And hopefully if my fiance gets hooked, we can do another itinerary the year after for our anniversary .


----------



## smmco

Garyjames220 said:


> my cruise got cancelled in March. I am in the UK and things have been changing on a daily basis. Plenty has happened over the last few weeks here that’s for sure. That’s why cruises keep getting cancelled more and more as they never expected it to be as bad. After the stories I’m seeing it’s now starting to put me off a bit but I’ll wait and see what happens in the coming weeks/ months
> 
> and no I already have the extra 25% credit for this cruise anyway
> 
> I also think if your More vulnerable dcl won’t yet u travel if u don’t want to


If the cruise sails. DCL is not going to let you cancel at the last minute because you’re afraid to sail. That’s what insurance is for. Unless DCL adopts a 24 hour cancelation policy for ALlL guests then you will need to use your insurance. Don’t expect Disney to make an exception for you because your vulnerable. You knew you were vulnerable when you booked.


----------



## _auroraborealis_

The absolute best case scenario won't have a vaccine by fall. Maybe not even fall 2021. Vaccine science takes time and there are only so many corners that can be cut to speed it.


----------



## ofcabbagesandkings

Sorahana said:


> We were booked on the Halloween on the High Seas cruise in October out of NYC, but we decided to push our honeymoon back to next year to be safe. We ended up switching to the cruise my in-laws are going on as it will be their first time and my fiance (then husband's) first cruise.
> 
> I'm bummed because I was looking forward to a different itinerary as we (my mom and I) keep ending up on the Bahamian cruises for one reason or another, but I'm excited to experience it with people who have never done a Disney Cruise.
> And hopefully if my fiance gets hooked, we can do another itinerary the year after for our anniversary .



I’m booked on an October HOTHS cruise as well. Even if DCL goes forward with the sailing, hard to see how they can keep any of the Halloween entertainment, trick or treating in the atrium, etc. I’ve thought about rebooking for the same cruise in Oct 2021 but even post-vaccine I doubt the experience will be the same. I could see this being the end of the themed cruises that involve guests crowding together for special entertainment.


----------



## Garyjames220

smmco said:


> If the cruise sails. DCL is not going to let you cancel at the last minute because you’re afraid to sail. That’s what insurance is for. Unless DCL adopts a 24 hour cancelation policy for ALlL guests then you will need to use your insurance. Don’t expect Disney to make an exception for you because your vulnerable. You knew you were vulnerable when you booked.





smmco said:


> If the cruise sails. DCL is not going to let you cancel at the last minute because you’re afraid to sail. That’s what insurance is for. Unless DCL adopts a 24 hour cancelation policy for ALlL guests then you will need to use your insurance. Don’t expect Disney to make an exception for you because your vulnerable. You knew you were vulnerable when you booked.



I Never said I was vulnerable, I just think there will be choices given to people if they are though

I no royal Caribbean are letting u cancel your cruise up to September so far to pick another date and can cancel up to 48 hours before your cruise for another date

I no Disney are already letting people change there mid July to end of July cruises on the magic for another date and I think that will be extended as a lot of cruise lines are giving people more options. I think disney will follow. If people are to worried and want to change dates I can’t see Disney not doing this when other lines are


----------



## smmco

Garyjames220 said:


> I Never said I was vulnerable, I just think there will be choices given to people if they are though
> 
> I no royal Caribbean are letting u cancel your cruise up to September so far to pick another date and can cancel up to 48 hours before your cruise for another date
> 
> I no Disney are already letting people change there mid July to end of July cruises on the magic for another date and I think that will be extended as a lot of cruise lines are giving people more options. I think disney will follow. If people are to worried and want to change dates I can’t see Disney not doing this when other lines are


I’m just saying unless Disney changes their policies for everyone  I wouldn’t count on getting a refund if ship sails. Since they removed discounts on all the sailings that may mean they are going to cancel them. I actually don’t know what it means, but there’s an awful lot of room left for them  not to be offering GT rates.


----------



## Garyjames220

smmco said:


> I’m just saying unless Disney changes their policies for everyone  I wouldn’t count on getting a refund if ship sails. Since they removed discounts on all the sailings that may mean they are going to cancel them. I actually don’t know what it means, but there’s an awful lot of room left for them  not to be offering GT rates.



tbh I’m trusting disney will only sail if it’s safe and mainly rebooked cos I do trust them with this. But when u think to much about it, you really do wonder how they can sail these ships safely

I guess time will tell


----------



## _auroraborealis_

Trusting any company traded on the NYSE to put "safe" above "investor return" is risky. Especially given talk of the US government trying to pass rules to remove corporate liability for reopening.


----------



## LAX

_auroraborealis_ said:


> Trusting any company traded on the NYSE to put "safe" above "investor return" is *risky*. Especially given talk of the US government trying to pass rules to remove corporate liability for reopening.



Can't agree more. I know this is OT (and potentially opening a can of worms), but google Boeing and 737Max if anyone wants to disagree.

LAX


----------



## MomOTwins

Just posting as a PSA--if you got the 125% do check with DCL/your TA what amount of FCC DCL has.  Just got off a very long call with DCL where I asked what the onboard credit was for our rebooked cruise, and when it was a lot lower than I thought, they dug into it and eventually found out we had only been given credit for 3 out of 5 of us on my prior cancelled sailing (same stateroom--so that wasn't it).  They couldn't figure out what went wrong, but were able to confirm I had booked the prior cruise for all five of us, and they contacted accounting to give us the remaining credits.

Obviously this is a first-world problem and we are super grateful to have any kind of credit when we weren't expecting it, but I'm sure glad I called to confirm and would highly recommend that others double check the math too!


----------



## holden

Anyone have an idea when we might expect the next round of cancellations (assuming there will be more cancellations)?


----------



## MomOTwins

holden said:


> Anyone have an idea when we might expect the next round of cancellations (assuming there will be more cancellations)?


It’s anyone’s guess, but I’d guess maybe a month ahead if the next cruise date.


----------



## DIS_MIKE

MomOTwins said:


> It’s anyone’s guess, but I’d guess maybe a month ahead if the next cruise date.


I agree....and it really is anyone's guess at this point. Carnival & Royal seem to make their announcements before DCL. We currently have Carnival cancelled through 6/16 and Royal through 6/11...

We'll probably see those other cruise lines start making their announcements towards the end of this month with Disney following suit. That can all change if the CDC comes out with any new updates. Their last update was on 4/9 when they extended their no sail order for another 100 days. I believe that date puts us at 7/18.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

DIS_MIKE said:


> I agree....and it really is anyone's guess at this point. Carnival & Royal seem to make their announcements before DCL. We currently have Carnival cancelled through 6/16 and Royal through 6/11...
> 
> We'll probably see those other cruise lines start making their announcements towards the end of this month with Disney following suit. That can all change if the CDC comes out with any new updates. Their last update was on 4/9 when they extended their no sail order for another 100 days. I believe that date puts us at 7/18.



The April 9 order was published in the Federal Register and put into effect on April 15, so it puts us at 7/24:  https://www.federalregister.gov/doc...otice-of-modification-and-extension-and-other


----------



## StelmackFamily

DisneyWishes14 said:


> The April 9 order was published in the Federal Register and put into effect on April 15, so it puts us at 7/24:  https://www.federalregister.gov/doc...otice-of-modification-and-extension-and-other


And my cruise is July 25


----------



## holden

And mine is on 7/27.


----------



## Mainsail Minnie

Garyjames220 said:


> tbh I’m trusting disney will only sail if it’s safe and mainly rebooked cos I do trust them with this. But when u think to much about it, you really do wonder how they can sail these ships safely


A person's safety from COVID is based on the strength of their immune system, in addition to any breathing or lung issues they might otherwise have. The factors that mediate immune system strength involve age, weight, underlying medical conditions, etc., and therefore are extremely variable by individual. When it is safe for one person to go out is not when it's safe for another to go out. Which means that Disney cannot decide for you when it's safe to sail. Only you can do that, taking into consideration your doctor's advice. It's your responsibility, not theirs.


----------



## Garyjames220

Mainsail Minnie said:


> A person's safety from COVID is based on the strength of their immune system, in addition to any breathing or lung issues they might otherwise have. The factors that mediate immune system strength involve age, weight, underlying medical conditions, etc., and therefore are extremely variable by individual. When it is safe for one person to go out is not when it's safe for another to go out. Which means that Disney cannot decide for you when it's safe to sail. Only you can do that, taking into consideration your doctor's advice. It's your responsibility, not theirs.



very true. But Disney and other lines will see it’s also there responsibility a bit as well because if people just start dying on ships with covid, cruises will just stop again


----------



## MomOTwins

Mainsail Minnie said:


> A person's safety from COVID is based on the strength of their immune system, in addition to any breathing or lung issues they might otherwise have. The factors that mediate immune system strength involve age, weight, underlying medical conditions, etc., and therefore are extremely variable by individual. When it is safe for one person to go out is not when it's safe for another to go out. Which means that Disney cannot decide for you when it's safe to sail. Only you can do that, taking into consideration your doctor's advice. It's your responsibility, not theirs.


True, although there are also reports of young, physically fit people dying because their immune systems are overreacting to the virus and attacking the body’s organs.  People’s reactions to the virus seem to be very unpredictable.


----------



## brentm77

MomOTwins said:


> True, although there are also reports of young, physically fit people dying because their immune systems are overreacting to the virus and attacking the body’s organs.  People’s reactions to the virus seem to be very unpredictable.


Unpredictable in that there are outliers, but very predictable when you look at the data as a whole. Without question, if you are under 18 your risk is basically zero. If you are under 65 without other significant health issues, your risk is low. If you are over 75, your risk is relatively high.  Again, there are outliers, but most people should be in a position to make a well educated estimate of their risk level.


----------



## monkeydawn

MomOTwins said:


> Just posting as a PSA--if you got the 125% do check with DCL/your TA what amount of FCC DCL has.  Just got off a very long call with DCL where I asked what the onboard credit was for our rebooked cruise, and when it was a lot lower than I thought, they dug into it and eventually found out we had only been given credit for 3 out of 5 of us on my prior cancelled sailing (same stateroom--so that wasn't it).  They couldn't figure out what went wrong, but were able to confirm I had booked the prior cruise for all five of us, and they contacted accounting to give us the remaining credits.
> 
> Obviously this is a first-world problem and we are super grateful to have any kind of credit when we weren't expecting it, but I'm sure glad I called to confirm and would highly recommend that others double check the math too!



I dont believe you are the first to report such a problem.  There was a thread a couple of weeks ago maybe (but with the way the days are blending, who knows) where the OP couldnt figure out how DCL was giving credit.  Once she posted the base fares IIRC it looked very clearly like passengers 3 & 4 werent being given the extra 25%.  So I'd say particularly those with more than 2 to a stateroom need to look at the credit they are being given very carefully, it seems like extra passengers may be getting left off.

This "trend" might be worthy of either bumping up that thread as a more visible PSA or creating your own thread if you dont feel like going on a scavenger hunt.  Since I am not in the situation I'd feel a little awkward about creating a thread but I do think this warrants higher visibility than being in this mega thread.


----------



## Kp128

brentm77 said:


> Unpredictable in that there are outliers, but very predictable when you look at the data as a whole. Without question, if you are under 18 your risk is basically zero. If you are under 65 without other significant health issues, your risk is low. If you are over 75, your risk is relatively high.  Again, there are outliers, but most people should be in a position to make a well educated estimate of their risk level.


Statistically the risk is extremely low for any age group.


----------



## squirk

We have a cruise scheduled for early October, with a PIF due on 6/27.  Seems like it’s a ways off but it’s really not.

I know a lot of lines are stating that they will resume sailing sometime in the summer, but those dates seem to keep slipping.

Since there won’t be a vaccine by October, and since social distancing really isn’t feasible, I am idly wondering what the odds are of there being some kind of effective _treatment_ by then (i.e., something better than remdesivir) whereby - perhaps along with rapid testing prior to embarkation/debarkation - the CDC and other health officials are willing to sign off on cruising as “safe enough”.

Nobody knows the answer, of course.  So I am now wondering if I should just reschedule and save myself the hand-wringing. Hopefully, the picture will be clearer by my PIF.


----------



## Mainsail Minnie

squirk said:


> Since there won’t be a vaccine by October, and since social distancing really isn’t feasible, I am idly wondering what the odds are of there being some kind of effective _treatment_ by then (i.e., something better than remdesivir) whereby - perhaps along with rapid testing prior to embarkation/debarkation - the CDC and other health officials are willing to sign off on cruising as “safe enough”.


I don't think cruising is going to be delayed until the risk from COVID is almost nil. The cruise lines would be out of business by then, as it could be years until either herd immunity is reached or a safe and effective vaccine is ready for widespread use.

Ultimately, our nation's ports are controlled by our elected officials, and most of them don't want the cruise industry to die on the vine. After a few months, our ports will probably open, along with the rest of society, as it dawns on all of our leaders that we can't realistically lock down our economy for several months on end. I think a federal ban on lawsuits against institutions by people who get COVID is the key to society getting back to normal.

Remdesivir is not a magic bullet, but it's very promising and might eventually be discovered to be even more effective if taken earlier in the course of the disease (like Tamiflu).


----------



## squirk

Mainsail Minnie said:


> I don't think cruising is going to be delayed until the risk from COVID is almost nil. The cruise lines would be out of business by then, as it could be years until either herd immunity is reached or a safe and effective vaccine is ready for widespread use.
> 
> The CDC and other health officials don't control cruise ships' access to our nation's ports: state and federal elected officials do, and most of them don't want the cruise industry to die on the vine. After a few months, our ports will probably open, along with the rest of society, as it dawns on all of our leaders that we can't realistically lock down our economy for several months on end. I think a federal ban on lawsuits against institutions by people who get COVID is the key to society getting back to normal.
> 
> Remdesivir is not a magic bullet, but it's very promising and might eventually be discovered to be even more effective if taken earlier In the course of the disease (like Tamiflu is).



I agree. _Something_ is going to happen. I guess it’s the “not knowing exactly what” that brings the most concern.

Perhaps the earnings call on Tuesday will give us more to wrap our arms around.

I’m thinking (hoping) it’ll be rapid tests for active infections and antibodies when arriving at embarkation port.  Obviously, if you test positive, you don’t sail.  If you test negative but don’t have antibodies, you agree to daily tests.  If you have antibodies (and we have a better tests and a better idea of what kind of immunity the antibodies provide), then you’re cool.

I am heartened by Dr. Fauci’s enthusiasm for remdesivir, but how long will it take for Gilead to manufacture enough whereby cruise ships can keep sufficient doses on-hand?

I peg my odds of sailing as planned in October at 75%. I just wonder what the sailing will look like. If too much stuff is altered/restricted/removed, do I just reschedule further out when things might be just a _little_ closer back to normal?


----------



## gotomu212

Mainsail Minnie said:


> The CDC and other health officials don't control cruise ships' access to our nation's ports: state and federal elected officials do, and most of them don't want the cruise industry to die on the vine. After a few months, our ports will probably open, along with the rest of society, as it dawns on all of our leaders that we can't realistically lock down our economy for several months on end. I think a federal ban on lawsuits against institutions by people who get COVID is the key to society getting back to normal.



Just to clarify the No Sail Order is issued by the CDC and does control access. Under specific conditions, US code has CDC setting the guidelines. Some of that is in the CFR which the executive branch can amend, but some of it is USC law that would require congressional action to amend. I wanted to correct that statement so people wouldn’t think an individual governor could override the CDC no sail order (and the specific order notes that state nor USCG cannot supersede the instructions and rules). The president could replace HHS and CDC secretaries/directors but that would also require Senate approval for his replacements so in this one particular area health officials have more authority than normal.


----------



## Mainsail Minnie

squirk said:


> I am heartened by Dr. Fauci’s enthusiasm for remdesivir, but how long will it take for Gilead to manufacture enough whereby cruise ships can keep sufficient doses on-hand?


I doubt cruise ships would have Remdesivir on hand anytime soon, as it's currently still under initial safety testing and is only FDA authorized for emergency use. It is given by infusion in a hospital setting; it is not a pill that can be easily handed out.

It's promising in that it lessens the chance that COVID will be a death sentence to the most vulnerable, but it isn't likely to be used by anyone during a cruise in the forseeable future.


----------



## Mainsail Minnie

gotomu212 said:


> Just to clarify the No Sail Order is issued by the CDC and does control access. Under specific conditions, US code has CDC setting the guidelines. Some of that is in the CFR which the executive branch can amend, but some of it is USC law that would require congressional action to amend. I wanted to correct that statement so people wouldn’t think an individual governor could override the CDC no sail order (and the specific order notes that state nor USCG cannot supersede the instructions and rules). The president could replace HHS and CDC secretaries/directors but that would also require Senate approval for his replacements so in this one particular area health officials have more authority than normal.


Agreed- I wasn't referring to governors & know it's a national decision. I was referring to the pressure state-elected Congressional senators and representatives put on the executive branch, which includes the CDC. I edited my post to avoid that misconception and clarify my meaning.


----------



## squirk

Mainsail Minnie said:


> I doubt cruise ships would have Remdesivir on hand anytime soon, as it's currently still under initial safety testing and is only FDA authorized for emergency use. It is given by infusion in a hospital setting; it is not a pill that can be easily handed out.
> 
> It's promising in that it lessens the chance that COVID will be a death sentence to the most vulnerable, but it isn't likely to be used by anyone during a cruise in the forseeable future.



Right - that’s what I meant: no time soon, and no guarantee it’s an appropriate across-the-board treatment. And even if it was, is it something cruise ships should or could have on-hand to administer in emergency cases?  

Like, if someone tests positive and is part of an at-risk population, do you make a bee-line to the nearest port?  What if you’re far out at sea - do (or should) you administer the drug as a prophylactic measure?

Or do you just keep those vulnerable people off the ship?


----------



## Mainsail Minnie

squirk said:


> Right - that’s what I meant: no time soon, and no guarantee it’s an appropriate across-the-board treatment. And even if it was, is it something cruise ships should or could have on-hand to administer in emergency cases?


I don't know the rules on that, but again, it's currently only given when the illness is advanced. How many people are going to board the ship apparently healthy, and then progress to critical condition within the span of a typical DCL cruise? Most DCL cruises are 3 - 7 nights. If a patient did manage to progress from apparently healthy to critical in that time frame, an air evacuation (like they do for heart attacks) seems like a more likely course of action than a cruise line being authorized to infuse an experimental, emergency-use only drug.

Keeping the most vulnerable off the ship is a good idea. Boarding might be refused to those over 75, for example. They already refuse boarding to women who are past a certain week of pregnancy due to the risks, so I could see the cruise lines restricting boarding by age due to COVID.


----------



## o&smom

squirk said:


> Right - that’s what I meant: no time soon, and no guarantee it’s an appropriate across-the-board treatment. And even if it was, is it something cruise ships should or could have on-hand to administer in emergency cases?
> 
> Like, if someone tests positive and is part of an at-risk population, do you make a bee-line to the nearest port?  What if you’re far out at sea - do (or should) you administer the drug as a prophylactic measure?
> 
> Or do you just keep those vulnerable people off the ship?


Vulnerable people should keep themselves off of the ships and continue with as much “social distancing” as they can to keep themselves healthy.


----------



## Kp128

o&smom said:


> Vulnerable people should keep themselves off of the ships and continue with as much “social distancing” as they can to keep themselves healthy.


I agree with you. Would a business really discriminate against a certain age group?  Is that legal? I don’t know I’m not a lawyer. I’ve never heard of such a thing.


----------



## o&smom

Kp128 said:


> I agree with you. Would a business really discriminate against a certain age group?  Is that legal? I don’t know I’m not a lawyer. I’ve never heard of such a thing.


Even without the discrimination issue, vulnerable people are going to have to do more to protect themselves.  If they want to stay as safe as they can, they will need to keep as much distance as possible and limit contact.  I am lucky enough not to be in that group and to have also had the virus and recovered fully, but if I were in one of the vulnerable groups I would be keeping as much distance as possible until I felt okay with treatments, etc. available to me.

Also, I think we are all going to have to sign a waiver of some kind saying that we take full responsibility for our health related to sickness from Covid 19. Even with this out break, I do think keeping some people from things others are allowed to do will be considered discrimination.


----------



## Kp128

o&smom said:


> Even without the discrimination issue, vulnerable people are going to have to do more to protect themselves.  If they want to stay as safe as they can, they will need to keep as much distance as possible and limit contact.  I am lucky enough not to be in that group and to have also had the virus and recovered fully, but if I were in one of the vulnerable groups I would be keeping as much distance as possible until I felt okay with treatments, etc. available to me.
> 
> Also, I think we are all going to have to sign a waiver of some kind saying that we take full responsibility for our health related to sickness from Covid 19. Even with this out break, I do think keeping some people from things others are allowed to do will be considered discrimination.


Someone compared it to pregnant women, but pregnancy is a medical condition.  A healthy 85 year old would be denied boarding strictly due to age. I don’t think that is right.


----------



## _auroraborealis_

I don't know that I would want a cruise ship doctor giving me an experimental IV drug anyway.

Specialization has its place in medicine.


----------



## KevinFL

_auroraborealis_ said:


> I don't know that I would want a cruise ship doctor giving me an experimental IV drug anyway.
> 
> Specialization has its place in medicine.





True.  "Medical errors" are the 3rd leading cause of death in the US.  Check out link below.

Also, if the virus is not under control then the idea of an antiviral on board does zero for me.  Ever gotten sick on a vacation?  Is awful.  And would be very stressful to catch this wondering how your body will handle it while stuck on the ship. 

https://www.cnbc.com/2018/02/22/medical-errors-third-leading-cause-of-death-in-america.html


----------



## randumb0

We are all speculating but I feel that cruises may require a test prior to boarding


----------



## allashore

Kp128 said:


> I agree with you. Would a business really discriminate against a certain age group?  Is that legal? I don’t know I’m not a lawyer. I’ve never heard of such a thing.


beside discrimination against a certain age group...……...
they would lose  multi generational customers,   how many times have you cruised with or have seen 3 & 4 generations dinning together,  at shows,  etc


----------



## T & R

Kp128 said:


> Would a business really discriminate against a certain age group? Is that legal?



Happens all the time. How many times have you seen the sign at the bar that says that can refuse service to anyone (many bars onboard the ship). When I was younger I went to a club in NYC and their minimum age to get in was 23. So a 22 yr old voting, tax paying adult was discriminated against due to nothing but their age. I was at Denny's and had to pay more for the same meal that my parents got because they were over 55 yrs. I went to an apartment complex that only rents to seniors. I wont even get into the tobacco, alcohol and firearms thing because the laws there lack any sense (a 20 yr old can serve in the military, vote, buy a rifle/ammo, sign a contract, etc but cannot buy a glass of wine?). 

Also, I do not think age is a protected status. Since the cruise terminal is a port of entry, it may fall under federal law like an airport does. Federal law states that a business cannot discriminate based on race, religion, sex or national origin. Makes no mention of age. A lot of people throw sexual orientation or gender identity in there as a protected status too but that is usually state law, most states and federal law have no prohibition of a business discriminating based on sexual orientation.

The above is regarding a private business discriminating service based on age and has nothing to do with employment law. There are some age and sexual orientation federal employment laws but that would have nothing to do with the mentioned scenario of getting on the boat as a customer and not a job applicant.


----------



## Mainsail Minnie

Kp128 said:


> I agree with you. Would a business really discriminate against a certain age group?  Is that legal? I don’t know I’m not a lawyer. I’ve never heard of such a thing.


If the CDC restricted cruising to those under the age of 75 until the pandemic is over, then it would not be discrimination on the part of the cruise line.

I don't think it's discriminatory at all: it's based on data-based health risk factors. The analogy to pregnant women is apt. Women in the final stage of pregnancy cannot fly or cruise because of the medical risk of premature birth, which is a data-based health risk. Those over 75 are much, much more likely to suffer severe complications and/or death from COVID than any other group in society, and since we're in the midst of a COVID pandemic, not allowing them on cruises is totally logical.


----------



## Kp128

Mainsail Minnie said:


> If the CDC restricted cruising to those under the age of 75 until the pandemic is over, then it would not be discrimination on the part of the cruise line.
> 
> I don't think it's discriminatory at all: it's based on data-based health risk factors. The analogy to pregnant women is apt. Women in the final stage of pregnancy cannot fly or cruise because of the medical risk of premature birth, which is a data-based health risk. Those over 75 are much, much more likely to suffer severe complications and/or death from COVID than any other group in society, and since we're in the midst of a COVID pandemic, not allowing them on cruises is totally logical.


African American have a disproportionately higher rate of death from Covid.  Should we ban that group too. I think it's a slippery slope.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

Kp128 said:


> I agree with you. Would a business really discriminate against a certain age group?  Is that legal? I don’t know I’m not a lawyer. I’ve never heard of such a thing.





Mainsail Minnie said:


> If the CDC restricted cruising to those under the age of 75 until the pandemic is over, then it would not be discrimination on the part of the cruise line.
> 
> I don't think it's discriminatory at all: it's based on data-based health risk factors. The analogy to pregnant women is apt. Women in the final stage of pregnancy cannot fly or cruise because of the medical risk of premature birth, which is a data-based health risk. Those over 75 are much, much more likely to suffer severe complications and/or death from COVID than any other group in society, and since we're in the midst of a COVID pandemic, not allowing them on cruises is totally logical.



I don't think there will be an outright ban on people of a certain age.  In early March, CLIA, the cruise industry trade group, proposed to US authorities that member cruise lines would deny boarding to any person over the age of 70 unless they present a note from a doctor stating that they are fit to travel on board a cruise ship.  Those restrictions were rescinded in early April.  There was tremendous push-back from guests, particularly of the cruise lines that attract an older demographic (HAL, Princess, etc.).  Those lines will have difficulty selling staterooms if there is an outright ban on older guests.  Is a ban even legal?  I, personally, have no clue.  I think CLIA is going to come up with a way to navigate around an outright ban by implementing health forms, waivers, etc.  Also, if they can come up with a proposal that the CDC signs off on according to what is being asked in the No Sail order, the cruise lines will be much better equipped to handle COVID-19 onboard.  The biggest reason pregnant women who have entered their 24th week of pregnancy are banned from sailing is because cruise ships are not equipped to safely care for a child who is born prematurely.  If ships are actually equipped to deal with COVID-19, there is no need for a ban.  I'm certainly not advocating that people 70+ should be sailing any time soon.  I'm just trying to point out that the cruise lines are certainly going to try to not ban that demographic simply because it would cause a massive loss in sales.


----------



## Kp128

DisneyWishes14 said:


> I don't think there will be an outright ban on people of a certain age.  In early March, CLIA, the cruise industry trade group, proposed to US authorities that member cruise lines would deny boarding to any person over the age of 70 unless they present a note from a doctor stating that they are fit to travel on board a cruise ship.  Those restrictions were rescinded in early April.  There was tremendous push-back from guests, particularly of the cruise lines that attract an older demographic (HAL, Princess, etc.).  Those lines will have difficulty selling staterooms if there is an outright ban on older guests.  Is a ban even legal?  I, personally, have no clue.  I think CLIA is going to come up with a way to navigate around an outright ban by implementing health forms, waivers, etc.  Also, if they can come up with a proposal that the CDC signs off on according to what is being asked in the No Sail order, the cruise lines will be much better equipped to handle COVID-19 onboard.  The biggest reason pregnant women who have entered their 24th week of pregnancy are banned from sailing is because cruise ships are not equipped to safely care for a child who is born prematurely.  If ships are actually equipped to deal with COVID-19, there is no need for a ban.  I'm certainly not advocating that people 70+ should be sailing any time soon.  I'm just trying to point out that the cruise lines are certainly going to try to not ban that demographic simply because it would cause a massive loss in sales.


There’s a lot of people under the age of 70 with severe underlying conditions such as diabetes cancer,hypertension, obesity ..,,the list goes on.and on. Should they be excluded or need a medical note too.?


----------



## Karin1984

Kp128 said:


> African American have a disproportionately higher rate of death from Covid.  Should we ban that group too. I think it's a slippery slope.


I thought that difference was caused due to inequality to get access to proper health care, not because of a difference how certain genes react to the virus, like it does for sickle-cell or Tay Sachs disease.
It is probably too early, and we don't know enough yet to see these kind of differences in genetics.

If someone can pay Disney prices, i think chances are higher these people have health insurance and access to health care, regardless of race.


----------



## braysmommy

Kp128 said:


> There’s a lot of people under the age of 70 with severe underlying conditions such as diabetes cancer,hypertension, obesity ..,,the list goes on.and on. Should they be excluded or need a medical note too.?



Totally agree! My mom is in her 70's and always sails with us. She has no other underlying medical conditions and I would say healthier than many younger cruisers we see on the ship.


----------



## _auroraborealis_

One of the reasons for the pregnancy restriction is the inability to provide a standard of care for premature birth.

It is highly debatable if a cruise ship can provide a standard of care for a highly contagious disease that attacks the lungs.


----------



## T & R

Kp128 said:


> African American have a disproportionately higher rate of death from Covid. Should we ban that group too.



Federal Law and Florida State Law prohibit a business from discriminating based on race or national origin. That slippery slope has already been addressed for over half a century now since 1964.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

Kp128 said:


> There’s a lot of people under the age of 70 with severe underlying conditions such as diabetes cancer,hypertension, obesity ..,,the list goes on.and on. Should they be excluded or need a medical note too.?



Those with chronic, underlying medical conditions were also included in CLIA's original proposal to US authorities.   As I mentioned in my last post, those restrictions were rescinded in early April and CLIA is currently working to come up with a new proposal to satisfy the CDC No Sail order.  These are just facts.  Should they be excluded or need a medical note?  I don't really have an answer to that.  I'm not a lawyer, a CLIA representative nor a CDC rep.  Those are the people who will ultimately answer that question and if those in that demographic are banned, I'm sure the courts will give their opinion on the subject as well.


----------



## Kp128

DisneyWishes14 said:


> Those with chronic, underlying medical conditions were also included in CLIA's original proposal to US authorities.   As I mentioned in my last post, those restrictions were rescinded in early April and CLIA is currently working to come up with a new proposal to satisfy the CDC No Sail order.  These are just facts.  Should they be excluded or need a medical note?  I don't really have an answer to that.  I'm not a lawyer, a CLIA representative nor a CDC rep.  Those are the people who will ultimately answer that question and if those in that demographic are banned, I'm sure the courts will give their opinion on the subject as well.


None of these apply to me, but banning people with underlying health conditions would eliminate a big portion of the population. It wouldn’t be enforceable anyway. I don’t think people can be forced to disclose their medical information. 

I’m guessing people over the age of 70 make up a large portion of cruiselines clientele.
I have family members that cruise a lot and they’are in their 80’s.


----------



## AquaDame

HIPPA lawyers would have a field day if citizens were forced to disclose medical conditions for boarding... age is not a secret - it is present on our ID.


----------



## goofystitch

We rescheduled our cruise from March to right after Thanksgiving and we are so looking forward to it - at our own risk. There are no guarantees in life - no one knows when their number is up - so we just hope and pray for the best.


----------



## harriet2

Carnival announced they'll restart their cruises on August 1st


----------



## DisneyWishes14

Kp128 said:


> None of these apply to me, but banning people with underlying health conditions would eliminate a big portion of the population. It wouldn’t be enforceable anyway. I don’t think people can be forced to disclose their medical information.
> 
> I’m guessing people over the age of 70 make up a large portion of cruiselines clientele.
> I have family members that cruise a lot and they’are in their 80’s.



Yes, guests 70 and over make up about 15% of all cruise guests.  I speculate, if you look at lines like HAL and Princess, that percentage would go up substantially.  

We all sign health forms attesting to certain things prior to embarking on cruise ships.  This was DCL's form as of January - https://disneycruiselineblog.com/20...rkation-health-questionnaire-for-coronovirus/.  Women must also attest that they are not in nor will they enter into their 24th week of pregnancy while cruising.  This is DCL's official statement:  

"Women who have entered their 24th week of pregnancy as of their embarkation date or who will enter their 24th week of pregnancy during the cruise will be refused passage due to safety concerns.

Neither a doctor’s medical statement nor a waiver of liability will be accepted. In addition, Disney Cruise Line cannot be held responsible or liable for any complications relating to pregnancy at any stage."

This ban has been in place for years.  I am not an attorney, so I, personally, do not know what the difference would be between asking someone about one medical condition (pregnancy) and another (diabetes, a heart condition, etc.).  I'm sure CLIA's attorneys are furiously trying to figure out what they legally can and cannot ask on a health form for embarkation in the US.


----------



## T & R

DisneyWishes14 said:


> trying to figure out what they legally can and cannot ask on a health form for embarkation in the US.



DCL can ask any question they want regarding your health in regards to boarding their vessel. They are not a covered entity under HIPPA law. Even if they were a covered entity it would only be a HIPPA violation if they shared your medical info with others. You don't have to answer their health questions but they don't have to let you onboard either.


----------



## _auroraborealis_

Carnival announced a plan. It is totally subject to change.

Right now, based on preliminary steps required, I think anyone hoping for June is going to be disappointed. 

(I also think the DVC member cruise in August is a goner, and that is going to be another hot mess for DVC to deal with, but that is a separate tangent. I don't think Vancouver allow the Wonder to dock this year.)


----------



## Karin1984

FYI for those with an interest on the science of the medication and vaccins in development. 

With a little bit of luck, Dutch scientists have found an existing antibody that can be used for medicines against Covid-19. It attacks the virus in a way that it cannot enter human cells anymore. 

The published article after the peer-to-peer study: 
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-020-16256-y


----------



## monkeydawn

Kp128 said:


> African American have a disproportionately higher rate of death from Covid.  Should we ban that group too. I think it's a slippery slope.



And while we are at it, we might as well set up a blood pressure monitor after the thermal scans.  LOL


Karin1984 said:


> I thought that difference was caused due to inequality to get access to proper health care, not because of a difference how certain genes react to the virus, like it does for sickle-cell or Tay Sachs disease.
> It is probably too early, and we don't know enough yet to see these kind of differences in genetics.



My understanding is that certain ethnicities are prone to some of the underlying co morbidities like obesity and high blood pressure and that is why we are seeing a disparity in those ethnic groups.   These co morbidities can likely, more accurately be linked to income rather than ethnicity.  And one of the issues with low/ inconsistent income families is access to healthcare but the lack of access to healthcare isnt really the cause, if that makes sense.


----------



## FigmentSpark

monkeydawn said:


> And while we are at it, we might as well set up a blood pressure monitor after the thermal scans.  LOL



All fine, no problem, you want my temperature?  My blood pressure, maybe even a sampling of my blood for testing?  Good, good... just don't EVER ask me to step on a scale in the terminal!


----------



## Pickle Rick

harriet2 said:


> Carnival announced they'll restart their cruises on August 1st



Some of them at least.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

T & R said:


> DCL can ask any question they want regarding your health in regards to boarding their vessel. They are not a covered entity under HIPPA law. Even if they were a covered entity it would only be a HIPPA violation if they shared your medical info with others. You don't have to answer their health questions but they don't have to let you onboard either.



Very interesting.  It will be very interesting to see what the health questionnaires look like once cruising starts again. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Kp128

T & R said:


> DCL can ask any question they want regarding your health in regards to boarding their vessel. They are not a covered entity under HIPPA law. Even if they were a covered entity it would only be a HIPPA violation if they shared your medical info with others. You don't have to answer their health questions but they don't have to let you onboard either.


DCL can ask you any questions they want, but you also don't have to answer the questions honestly.  Unless they get your medical records from your physician they are never going to know if the answers you give them are accurate. 

Most morbidly obese people have some kind of underlying condition.  Are they going to fat shame people and deny them boarding too?  It's  all pretty ridiculous in my opinion. Have guests sign a waiver and let them make their own decisions regarding the risk they want to take.


----------



## Garyjames220

Kp128 said:


> DCL can ask you any questions they want, but you also don't have to answer the questions honestly.  Unless they get your medical records from your physician they are never going to know if the answers you give them are accurate.
> 
> Most morbidly obese people have some kind of underlying condition.  Are they going to fat shame people and deny them boarding too?  It's  all pretty ridiculous in my opinion. Have guests sign a waiver and let them make their own decisions regarding the risk they want to take.



it may be all well guests signing waivers etc but if disney don’t get it right and People  end up with Covid on cruises it will just all come to a stand still again


----------



## Mainsail Minnie

Garyjames220 said:


> it may be all well guests signing waivers etc but if disney don’t get it right and People  end up with Covid on cruises it will just all come to a stand still again


Some people are going to get COVID on the cruises, because it's really going around. Just like some people are going to get flu or noro, no matter how clean they keep the ship. Just like some people are going to get COVID at their local grocery store. It's out there and it's contagious. But if the people who get it are asymptomatic, it won't necessarily be a direct problem for the cruise line.

The scenario the cruise ships want to avoid is where they become floating hospitals/morgues, which is why I suspect the CDC will put upper age limits on cruising for a while, as the elderly are the highest-risk population. Lines might also reduce or eliminate their longest cruises (Disney offers very few long cruises), to minimize the number of people who have the chance to go from apparently healthy at embarkation, to critically ill while still on board. So there might not be any 2-week cruises for a while.


----------



## Mainsail Minnie

Kp128 said:


> DCL can ask you any questions they want, but you also don't have to answer the questions honestly.  Unless they get your medical records from your physician they are never going to know if the answers you give them are accurate.
> 
> Most morbidly obese people have some kind of underlying condition.  Are they going to fat shame people and deny them boarding too?  It's  all pretty ridiculous in my opinion. Have guests sign a waiver and let them make their own decisions regarding the risk they want to take.


This is why I think they (either individual cruise lines or the CDC on behalf of cruise lines as a whole) will stick to advanced age (probably 70+ or 75+) as the one limitation. It requires no extra understanding or work on the part of the passenger or cruise line, and passengers can't lie about their age when boarding (without committing the crime of fraudulently tampering with a passport or birth certificate).  Advanced age is also the highest risk factor for serious COVID complications.

Waivers do not necessarily offer full legal protection. It's very dependent upon the circumstances in which they're signed. For example, if someone booked an August 2020 cruise in December 2019 (before COVID was on the general public's radar), and booked it in a concierge cabin, which has a nonrefundable deposit, then if Disney decides to sail that cruise in August without offering full refunds to those concerned about COVID, that could be construed as the customer being economically pressured to sail. And DCL making that customer sign a waiver upon boarding doesn't relieve that pressure (in a way, it makes it more blatant as it shows that DCL knows the risk). Courts do take notice of those factors when rendering judgments. It's not so simple as, "Well you signed a piece of paper, so they have no liability." I'm not saying the customer in that scenario would automatically win, but they would have a viable case. Under certain circumstances (such as duress or lack of informed consent), a waiver isn't worth the paper it's written on.


----------



## Trvlnomad

The last cruise we took included “have you traveled through China in the last 14 days” a few weeks later confirmed covid cases of passengers and crew.  Will the launch of cruises include ”have you traveled in the United States in the last 14 days”.


----------



## DMMarla07860

Kp128 said:


> None of these apply to me, but banning people with underlying health conditions would eliminate a big portion of the population. It wouldn’t be enforceable anyway. I don’t think people can be forced to disclose their medical information.
> 
> I’m guessing people over the age of 70 make up a large portion of cruiselines clientele.
> I have family members that cruise a lot and they’are in their 80’s.



I know I wouldn't be able to cruise because I have a underlying health condition. Luckily I don't have it as bad as some people and you wouldn't be able to tell unless I told you. was disagnosed at age 30, 32 now


----------



## CM Dad

FigmentSpark said:


> Good, good... just don't EVER ask me to step on a scale in the terminal!


Not at the terminal, but we were required to step on a scale before going on a helicopter tour to a glacier on an Alaskan cruise so that they could distribute the load properly


----------



## DisneyWishes14

Kp128 said:


> DCL can ask you any questions they want, but you also don't have to answer the questions honestly.  Unless they get your medical records from your physician they are never going to know if the answers you give them are accurate.
> 
> Most morbidly obese people have some kind of underlying condition.  Are they going to fat shame people and deny them boarding too?  It's  all pretty ridiculous in my opinion. Have guests sign a waiver and let them make their own decisions regarding the risk they want to take.



When you sign the embarkation health questionnaire, you basically are signing a waiver.  If someone lies and then something happens on the cruise related to the condition they lied about, that person will be completely liable.  I think people need to think about the risks of lying on those forms from endangering others' health to the extreme costs they may face if they get sick on the ship and lied on their form.  But you bring up a good point, it's pretty easy to lie about an underlying condition.  It's extraordinarily difficult to lie about one's age when embarking on a cruise.  Quite honestly, this is why I don't think anyone is sailing anytime soon.  There is absolutely zero way to ensure COVID doesn't show up on a ship and the last thing anyone wants to see is another Diamond Princess or Zaandam situation.


----------



## T & R

Mainsail Minnie said:


> The scenario the cruise ships want to avoid is where they become floating hospitals/morgues,



Those days are over. At the beginning of all this when we saw people stuck on ships, they weren't letting ships dock or unload sick passengers because they were trying to keep the virus out of the U.S.. Now that there are literally millions of cases in the U.S., that strategy would be kind of useless. If passengers were to get sick today, they would dock and treat them since we've proven we have the capacity to do so and the doomsday scenario of patients stacked in the hospital halls hasn't happened. NYC alone has handled/treated hundreds of thousands of cases so a cruise ship that only has a few dozen or a few hundred cases is a drop in the bucket. The virus isn't going away, we all are going to be exposed at some point in our lives. Many of us have been exposed already and don't even know it (those sniffles you had back in February). I'd rather be exposed on a cruise than at the grocery store but it's going to happen and people just need to accept it. More people will perish by locking everyone away and putting the whole country into desperate poverty than just letting the virus run it's course. Just because someone dies who has Coronavirus doesn't mean they died from Coronavirus. The stats are very misleading and in the end we'll find that the small fraction that did die had some kind of underlying condition or auto immune issues that they may have even been unaware of. We need to get on with our lives and cruise, if people disagree , they can stay at home and not book a cruise. 

Coronavirus is estimated to have been around for thousands of years and was identified in humans in the 1960's. It's not going away. So if we are waiting for Coronavirus to go away before we start the cruise industry back up, then we have all already taken our last cruise and they may as well go ahead and scrap the ships because the virus isn't magically going to go away in July when the no sail order ends.


----------



## Kp128

DisneyWishes14 said:


> When you sign the embarkation health questionnaire, you basically are signing a waiver.  If someone lies and then something happens on the cruise related to the condition they lied about, that person will be completely liable.  I think people need to think about the risks of lying on those forms from endangering others' health to the extreme costs they may face if they get sick on the ship and lied on their form.  But you bring up a good point, it's pretty easy to lie about an underlying condition.  It's extraordinarily difficult to lie about one's age when embarking on a cruise.  Quite honestly, this is why I don't think anyone is sailing anytime soon.  There is absolutely zero way to ensure COVID doesn't show up on a ship and the last thing anyone wants to see is another Diamond Princess or Zaandam situation.


Older people aren't more prone to getting or spreading the virus just more apt to die from it. The only people they are endangering is themselves.  Do people really think the cruiseline is responsible if they get sick on a cruise? I'm the type person that believes in personal accountability. It's hard for me to wrap my brain around that.


----------



## MomOTwins

Kp128 said:


> Older people aren't more prone to getting or spreading the virus just more apt to die from it. The only people they are endangering is themselves.  Do people really think the cruiseline is responsible if they get sick on a cruise? I'm the type person that believes in personal accountability. It's hard for me to wrap my brain around that.


But cruise lines do make efforts to get people who need hospitalization to the nearest hospital.  E.g., if someone has a heart attack or a stroke or a broken bone onboard, they'll re-route the cruise to get them to port.  Cruise ship medical facilities don't have the kind of set up where they can put someone on a ventilator in a medically induced coma.  The cruise line is not just going to let someone die when they could get them to a hospital, but nor do they really want to be in a position where they are taking on a type of passenger that is at high risk of needing a hospital since it is so potentially disruptive to the cruise itinerary to have to re-route--hence why they don't let pregnant women past x number of week son.   

All that said, I don't think they'll apply an age restriction because they'll lose too many passengers.  Too many grandmas and grandpas paying for big family trips.


----------



## _auroraborealis_

T & R said:


> Coronavirus is estimated to have been around for thousands of years and was identified in humans in the 1960's.



Saying that "coronavirus" has existed for many years is like saying "cats" have existed for thousands of years.

Coronaviruses are a group of related RNA viruses that cause diseases in birds and mammals. It's not a single entity. COVID-19 is a single form of coronavirus within the group, much as my fat kitten is a single form of cat within felidae, but she's not a tiger no matter how much she dreams of it while sleeping on my desk chair. However, unlike my cat, COVID-19 can mutate and become milder, or worse, as it transmits.

SARS, MERS and even some colds are coronaviruses.

The cruise industry has faced poop cruises, terrorism and other issues, but becoming a floating hospital or morgue is a biggy, and it will take novel solutions. The US is currently on record as not being willing to bail out a ship, and Canada is at a point where they've said citizens who cruise are at their own risk and may not get repatriation help if things go bad. These are major issues.


----------



## _auroraborealis_

Carnival has cancelled all remaining Alaska cruises for 2020.

It's going to be fascinating watching the ongoing fallout when the DVC member cruise is forced to cancel, I think. The shutdown has created a big mess on that side just for the resorts, banking, borrowing and points extensions. DVC member cruise participants tend to be the most fiercely loyal DVC members, and often have a ton of points. They pay in full when booking the member cruise. Points converted to pay for a cruise have traditionally been not possible to convert back to book a normal resort, and new bookings require a $95 fee.

I'd guess DCL drag out some of the late summer cancels while DVC/DCL try to figure out how to handle the MC.


----------



## T & R

_auroraborealis_ said:


> but becoming a floating hospital or morgue is a biggy, and it will take novel solutions. The US is currently on record as not being willing to bail out a ship,



That was back when we were trying to prevent the virus from coming in and spreading here. That has now already happened. They're not going to go back to refusing ships because the virus has already arrived and spread here. We've already disproven all the doomsday scenarios that had everyone scared to accept ships during the beginning of this outbreak. Since the virus isn't going to go away, isolation is no longer a reasonable option. 



_auroraborealis_ said:


> COVID-19 is a single form of coronavirus



Correct and there will be more Coronavirus mutations down the road. Covid-19 could be the mild one compared to the next version of Coronavirus. Exposure and heard immunity is a good thing not a bad thing. Those who get Covid-19 and never noticed or only had mild symptoms prolly already had a form of Coronavirus sometime during their life. Locking away in our homes is not a reasonable solution.


----------



## _auroraborealis_

T & R said:


> That was back when we were trying to prevent the virus from coming in and spreading here. That has now already happened. They're not going to go back to refusing ships because the virus has already arrived and spread here.



The USCG guidance on this issue is still live. It's not "go back to." It's still in refusal mode. CDC guidance isn't even allowing disembarking of crew members save under very controlled circumstance.

To actually allow embarkation would be a change right now.


----------



## Lola Granola

_auroraborealis_ said:


> Saying that "coronavirus" has existed for many years is like saying "cats" have existed for thousands of years.
> 
> Coronaviruses are a group of related RNA viruses that cause diseases in birds and mammals. It's not a single entity. COVID-19 is a single form of coronavirus within the group, much as my fat kitten is a single form of cat within felidae, but she's not a tiger no matter how much she dreams of it while sleeping on my desk chair. However, unlike my cat, COVID-19 can mutate and become milder, or worse, as it transmits.
> 
> SARS, MERS and even some colds are coronaviruses.
> 
> The cruise industry has faced poop cruises, terrorism and other issues, but becoming a floating hospital or morgue is a biggy, and it will take novel solutions. The US is currently on record as not being willing to bail out a ship, and Canada is at a point where they've said citizens who cruise are at their own risk and may not get repatriation help if things go bad. These are major issues.



This post would be more effective with a photo of the cat in question. You know, just for research purposes.


----------



## T & R

Lola Granola said:


> This post would be more effective with a photo of the cat in question. You know, just for research purposes.



Agreed. All tigers are cats and some cats are tigers.


----------



## _auroraborealis_

This cat is a floofer.


----------



## Ccll4

harriet2 said:


> Carnival announced they'll restart their cruises on August 1st



If history repeats itself, Carnival very likely is going to get this very wrong.


----------



## monkeydawn

FigmentSpark said:


> Good, good... just don't EVER ask me to step on a scale in the terminal!


Now that's interesting!  Weight ya when ya get on, weigh ya when ya get off...


----------



## DisneyWishes14

Kp128 said:


> Older people aren't more prone to getting or spreading the virus just more apt to die from it. The only people they are endangering is themselves.  Do people really think the cruiseline is responsible if they get sick on a cruise? I'm the type person that believes in personal accountability. It's hard for me to wrap my brain around that.



Yes, if you get sick on a cruise, the medical staff must treat you.  Cruise ships do not have the capacity to treat acute cases of corona virus.  The US, in particular, has told the cruise lines they will no longer assist in virus-related emergency situations.  Are you suggesting a person over 70 should bring their own ventilator on a cruise so they can be "personally accountable"?  The CDC and the cruise lines may no longer want to see people dying on cruise ships.  There are, currently, numerous lawsuits that have been filed against cruise lines due to the spread of the virus on the ships and how it was, ultimately, handled.  I have no clue how the courts will rule on these lawsuits.  Do I, personally, think cruise lines are responsible if someone gets sick on a cruise?  No.  My DS has gotten sick on a cruise - never once blamed the cruise line.  Do I think cruise lines should, knowingly, put their companies in a position where they increase the risk of spreading the virus on their ships or putting high-risk individuals at even more risk?  No.  And apparently the CDC agrees.  I would highly recommend reading the current CDC No Sail Order to understand what the CDC is demanding from the cruise lines in terms of increasing medical capacity on their cruise ships.  It is a tall order, but, if the cruise lines can abide by it, all travelers, no matter what age, will be better served should a health emergency arise in the future.

I, personally, do not have an opinion one way or another if people should be banned or not.  I am not an authority on infectious diseases nor cruise ship operations.

Just editing to add:  Carnival is being criminally investigated in Australia and the subject of a congressional investigation here in the US due to their, apparent, lack of transparency regarding known instances of the virus onboard their ships.  If the accusations prove to be true and they embarked passengers while knowing the virus was present onboard and disembarked sick passengers at certain ports (including PR) without fully disclosing their illnesses, then, yes, the cruise line is responsible for all subsequent passengers getting sick onboard.  Many lawsuits pertain to these instances as well - it will be interesting to see how they play out in court.


----------



## Husker Mike

For what it's worth, Disney execs were asked about the cruise business during their second quarter earnings call this afternoon.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257783194142769153
It's going to be a while, folks.  A long while.


----------



## Garyjames220

Husker Mike said:


> For what it's worth, Disney execs were asked about the cruise business during their second quarter earnings call this afternoon.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257783194142769153
> It's going to be a while, folks.  A long while.


how long u reckon


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

Garyjames220 said:


> how long u reckon


That's the 1 million dollar question!


----------



## DisneyPiPhi

_auroraborealis_ said:


> Carnival has cancelled all remaining Alaska cruises for 2020.
> 
> It's going to be fascinating watching the ongoing fallout when the DVC member cruise is forced to cancel, I think. The shutdown has created a big mess on that side just for the resorts, banking, borrowing and points extensions. DVC member cruise participants tend to be the most fiercely loyal DVC members, and often have a ton of points. They pay in full when booking the member cruise. Points converted to pay for a cruise have traditionally been not possible to convert back to book a normal resort, and new bookings require a $95 fee.
> 
> I'd guess DCL drag out some of the late summer cancels while DVC/DCL try to figure out how to handle the MC.



I wonder if they would change the itinerary?


----------



## _auroraborealis_

DisneyPiPhi said:


> I wonder if they would change the itinerary?


They would have to change the embark port, which is pretty major, and then find a way to meet PVSA rules on top of that.

AK is unlikely to happen for any but the small American lines sailing from Juneau this year.


----------



## Karin1984

To give an update from the Netherlands. We have had a press conference with updates for our 'exit strategy'. From June 1st (movie) theaters can re-open, with max. 30 people per show, including staff. If all goes well, per July 1st we can scale up to 100 people. 

So for the theaters we will start with one man/woman shows etc. but the big musicals with dozens and dozens of actors, musicians, and everyone else, will have to wait for a while.


----------



## hnthomps

Chrissy-Mickey said:


> That's the 1 million dollar question!


Maybe even the Billion dollar question!


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

MomOTwins said:


> But cruise lines do make efforts to get people who need hospitalization to the nearest hospital.  E.g., if someone has a heart attack or a stroke or a broken bone onboard, they'll re-route the cruise to get them to port.  Cruise ship medical facilities don't have the kind of set up where they can put someone on a ventilator in a medically induced coma.  The cruise line is not just going to let someone die when they could get them to a hospital, but nor do they really want to be in a position where they are taking on a type of passenger that is at high risk of needing a hospital since it is so potentially disruptive to the cruise itinerary to have to re-route--hence why they don't let pregnant women past x number of week son.
> 
> All that said, I don't think they'll apply an age restriction because they'll lose too many passengers.  Too many grandmas and grandpas paying for big family trips.



The pregnancy rule exists because at 24 weeks a fetus is viable if the mom has early labor that cannot be stopped.  The baby would need a high level neonatal intensive care which a ship cannot provide.  Cruise lines don't want that responsibility for the outcome.  Some 23-weekers survive but DCL chooses 24 weeks as the cut off.  Premature labor resulting in delivery earlier than that is not viable so it would be the same sad outcome whether that early labor occurred onboard or in a top notch hospital.

Never mind, I just realized we're in agreement!  lol!    I really need to not skim read so quickly.


----------



## Snowwhyt

Karin1984 said:


> To give an update from the Netherlands. We have had a press conference with updates for our 'exit strategy'. From June 1st (movie) theaters can re-open, with max. 30 people per show, including staff. If all goes well, per July 1st we can scale up to 100 people.
> 
> So for the theaters we will start with one man/woman shows etc. but the big musicals with dozens and dozens of actors, musicians, and everyone else, will have to wait for a while.


Does that include required masks? 
Are temperatures taken at the door?
Are “at risk” recommend to stay home?


----------



## harriet2

Snowwhyt said:


> Does that include required masks?
> Are temperatures taken at the door?
> Are “at risk” recommend to stay home?


Masks are only required in public transport (because if it will get more busy, you probably won't be able to keep 6ft distance). No mention of temperatures being taken (also read somewhere that it might not be allowed to do that here) or recommendation for the "at risk" to stay at home. Everybody is still advised to work from home when at all possible.


----------



## Karin1984

Snowwhyt said:


> Does that include required masks?
> Are temperatures taken at the door?
> Are “at risk” recommend to stay home?


Like Harriet said: No masks.
I think what you read, Harriet, is an article about can an employer force an employee to take a temperature check. I haven't fullly read it, and it was a while ago, but I believe an employer can't because it's medical information. And only medical personnel should take temperature checks, but don't shoot the messenger if it's wrong 

The update we received in the Netherlands yesterday for our exit strategy is partially the same as before: Work from home as much as you can, no unnecessary travel or outings. If you can't stay 6ft away from each other, go somewhere else. Masks are only required when we cannot keep our distance. They have done tests in the public transport, but it's not possible, especially not when in the coming weeks more people will start travelling again because more businesses restart.

Risk groups are just asked to pay better attention and those who aren't in risk groups are asked to keep the risk groups in mind.

Those who have (cold) symptoms stay at home, If these symptoms include fever and shortness of breath, the entire family should stay home.
So only healthy people are allowed to work, and move around, and then masks shouldn't be necessary. Our government hopes and trusts us that people will use this 'freedom' wisely. 
Places that can re-open per next Monday (hairdressers, beauticians, close contact professions) or per June 1st (restaurant, museums, etc): But only with appointments/reservations, no walk-ins, they have to scale back capacity to create space between their customers. When you enter, they have the right to ask you questions about your health (again hopefully everyone will be honest), and take your contact details. That IF something happens, they can use these details for investigation.

Back to the theater, the theater season is almost over, most theaters are closed in July/August. Many shows are already cancelled, but many theaters or production companies have already said that they will cancel more shows because 30 people including staff is almost impossible for many. They will probably watch movie theaters to see how they are doing, and wait till the audience can be scaled back up to 100 people. Or wait till September and see what the options are for the new season.


----------



## harriet2

Karin1984 said:


> Like Harriet said: No masks.
> I think what you read, Harriet, is an article about can an employer force an employee to take a temperature check. I haven't fullly read it, and it was a while ago, but I believe an employer can't because it's medical information. And only medical personnel should take temperature checks, but don't shoot the messenger if it's wrong


I thought it was also about entering a store, but it was probably the same article, because mine was a while ago as well, so I don't remember exactly either.

Also interesting, a friend of mine is a professional tennis player and the national tennis center (which they are mandatory to train at two days a week if they want to be funded by our olympic committee) is open since yesterday (also indoors! which is interesting because indoor sports aren't allowed yet), but they aren't allowed to touch balls with their hands (only personal balls, which have their name written on it, if they want to train services), so no mutual matches either


----------



## 1supermomsmd

Looking at Port Canaveral Webcam and seeing that the Magic is headed towards Portugal. Are they positioning for Med cruises? What does Disney know? Are things opening up?


----------



## _auroraborealis_

1supermomsmd said:


> Looking at Port Canaveral Webcam and seeing that the Magic is headed towards Portugal. Are they positioning for Med cruises? What does Disney know? Are things opening up?



They are repatriating crew.


----------



## MomOTwins

1supermomsmd said:


> Looking at Port Canaveral Webcam and seeing that the Magic is headed towards Portugal. Are they positioning for Med cruises? What does Disney know? Are things opening up?


Yep, someone from the crew posted in social media that the European crew from the 3 ships that were in PC would cross on the Magic and be transferred home from Dover.  The Fantasy is repatriating crew to the caibbean.  Going to be a long shutdown from the looks of things.


----------



## bcwife76

MomOTwins said:


> Yep, someone from the crew posted in social media that the European crew from the 3 ships that were in PC would cross on the Magic and be transferred home from Dover.  The Fantasy is repatriating crew to the caibbean.  Going to be a long shutdown from the looks of things.


From what I understand from other groups, these crew members who are being repatriated, their contracts are now up and that is why they are going home (plus the CDC is allowing crew to go home). For every crew member who has a contract that is now expired, there are crew who are waiting to come back as their new contract begins. They might not bring them back now as I understand, but they will have crew who are ready to come back (as in they already have new contracts to begin). So repatriating now isn't completely indicitive as to how long this shut down will last.


----------



## BadPinkTink

bcwife76 said:


> From what I understand from other groups, these crew members who are being repatriated, their contracts are now up and that is why they are going home (plus the CDC is allowing crew to go home). For every crew member who has a contract that is now expired, there are crew who are waiting to come back as their new contract begins. They might not bring them back now as I understand, but they will have crew who are ready to come back (as in they already have new contracts to begin). So repatriating now isn't completely indicitive as to how long this shut down will last.



Exactly this

People need to to understand that its the Europeans whose contracts ended before the summer season who are on the way to Europe. There is a whole heap of people who have contracts for the European summer season, which were supposed to start with the 11 May Transatlantic. 

The first scheduled Disney Magic cruise from Dover is July 25. I have been saying all a long that Disney will reposition the ship to Europe and then pick up the second half of the North European schedule when it is safe to do so. THAT is exactly what is happening. Everyone on here was so so insistent that The Magic would not be going to Europe, well now look whats happening! 

Disney have taken the decision to reposition The Disney Magic to Europe and to wait out June and July in Dover and then to restart the remaining European schedule when ever they can. Repositioning to Dover makes sense, as it will be very easy to recall crew and get them to the ship within 24 to 48 hours.


----------



## harriet2

BadPinkTink said:


> Exactly this
> 
> People need to to understand that its the Europeans whose contracts ended before the summer season who are on the way to Europe. There is a whole heap of people who have contracts for the European summer season, which were supposed to start with the 11 May Transatlantic.
> 
> The first scheduled Disney Magic cruise from Dover is July 25. I have been saying all a long that Disney will reposition the ship to Europe and then pick up the second half of the North European schedule when it is safe to do so. THAT is exactly what is happening. Everyone on here was so so insistent that The Magic would not be going to Europe, well now look whats happening!
> 
> Disney have taken the decision to reposition The Disney Magic to Europe and to wait out June and July in Dover and then to restart the remaining European schedule when ever they can. Repositioning to Dover makes sense, as it will be very easy to recall crew and get them to the ship within 24 to 48 hours.


Except the UK just announced a 14 day mandatory (and enforced!) quarantine for everybody coming from anywhere other then Ireland, so It'll take 2 weeks, not 48 hours to get the CM on the ship


----------



## BadPinkTink

harriet2 said:


> Except the UK just announced a 14 day mandatory (and enforced!) quarantine for everybody coming from anywhere other then Ireland, so It'll take 2 weeks, not 48 hours to get the CM on the ship



and from the reports I have read, the actual quote from The Travel Secretary who mentioned this on The BBC Andrew Mar show, its for travel between now and July and will be reviewed on a week by week basis.


----------



## _auroraborealis_

Even if the UK let them in, there is zero reason to believe every incoming CM won't have to quarantine two weeks anyway.


----------



## BadPinkTink

_auroraborealis_ said:


> Even if the UK let them in, there is zero reason to believe every incoming CM won't have to quarantine two weeks anyway.



At the moment the UK is not  requiring quarantine / isolation on arrival. There are plans to introduce the 14 day quarantine / isolation on arrival which will be published this evening. However it is expected that truck drivers  and people working in the shipping industry would be exempt.


----------



## _auroraborealis_

BadPinkTink said:


> At the moment the UK is not  requiring quarantine / isolation on arrival. There are plans to introduce the 14 day quarantine / isolation on arrival which will be published this evening. However it is expected that truck drivers  and people working in the shipping industry would be exempt.


I am not saying that quarantine even needs to be required by the government so much as DCL or any other cruise line should require it if they are at all serious about crew and passenger health.


----------



## SCFamily4

I realize there are no answers yet but here’s what is bouncing around my head at the moment  ... 

assuming the UK mandated 14 day quarantine is still in effect in July ... how do my family and I go about joining the July 25 Disney Cruise out of Dover?  We were planning to arrive one day in advance.  Do we now have to arrive 2 weeks in advance? And if other countries follow, how are port stops managed? Will museums be open to large cruise groups? Will itineraries be adjusted?  Again - I know there are no answers and appreciate the sounding board here!!

Obviously, vacation days were tight enough with The length of the July 25th Northern European cruise.  We don’t have the extra days for quarantine(s). And if we cancel due to concerns about the travel to and from the cruise and potentially the cruise port experiences - we lose our money.  It’s really frustrating - and we certainly realize we aren’t alone.  Thanks for listening/reading


----------



## BadPinkTink

SCFamily4 said:


> I realize there are no answers yet but here’s what is bouncing around my head at the moment  ...
> 
> assuming the UK mandated 14 day quarantine is still in effect in July ... how do my family and I go about joining the July 25 Disney Cruise out of Dover?  We were planning to arrive one day in advance.  Do we now have to arrive 2 weeks in advance? And if other countries follow, how are port stops managed? Will museums be open to large cruise groups? Will itineraries be adjusted?  Again - I know there are no answers and appreciate the sounding board here!!
> 
> Obviously, vacation days were tight enough with The length of the July 25th Northern European cruise.  We don’t have the extra days for quarantine(s). And if we cancel due to concerns about the travel to and from the cruise and potentially the cruise port experiences - we lose our money.  It’s really frustrating - and we certainly realize we aren’t alone.  Thanks for listening/reading



simple answer, you don't Disney will cancel. 

and I would expect major changes in port activities as a given at this stage. I would start checking out the ports now and any places you have booked or are planning to book and see what restrictions and new procedures they have. I would defiantly expect museums to implement social distancing, restrict capacity and possible mandate face masks.


----------



## Karin1984

SCFamily4 said:


> I realize there are no answers yet but here’s what is bouncing around my head at the moment  ...
> 
> assuming the UK mandated 14 day quarantine is still in effect in July ... how do my family and I go about joining the July 25 Disney Cruise out of Dover?  We were planning to arrive one day in advance.  Do we now have to arrive 2 weeks in advance? And if other countries follow, how are port stops managed? Will museums be open to large cruise groups? Will itineraries be adjusted?  Again - I know there are no answers and appreciate the sounding board here!!
> 
> Obviously, vacation days were tight enough with The length of the July 25th Northern European cruise.  We don’t have the extra days for quarantine(s). And if we cancel due to concerns about the travel to and from the cruise and potentially the cruise port experiences - we lose our money.  It’s really frustrating - and we certainly realize we aren’t alone.  Thanks for listening/reading


If the UK does start the 14 day quarantine and you had the vacation days, you do not have to worry about museums as quarantine would mean not going out. And, I think, it would technically be 2x 14 days, before and after your cruise. From Dover you cannot fly home immediately, you have to travel to an airport. And ports are a complicated story to begin with. 

I am with Tink on this one, if/when the UK will have a 14 day quarantine, then the cruise can only leave with UK guests. And DCL will give every other nationality the opportunist to cancel. 
But I doubt there will be enough UK guests on a cruise leaving the UK to keep a cruise on the list. So, most likely, cruises from the UK will be cancelled.


----------



## slg

Also Russia is a disaster right now and it is unlikely they will be better before this cruise.  I honestly do not think this cruise will go.  The entertainers for the shows need to rehearse for 4 weeks.  They do this in Toronto, Canada and there is a 14 day quarantine here.  It is logistically highly unlikely.  I am also on this cruise and while I haven’t cancelled my hotels and flights, I am expecting everything to cancel soon.


----------



## gotomu212

BadPinkTink said:


> Exactly this
> 
> People need to to understand that its the Europeans whose contracts ended before the summer season who are on the way to Europe. There is a whole heap of people who have contracts for the European summer season, which were supposed to start with the 11 May Transatlantic.
> 
> The first scheduled Disney Magic cruise from Dover is July 25. I have been saying all a long that Disney will reposition the ship to Europe and then pick up the second half of the North European schedule when it is safe to do so. THAT is exactly what is happening. Everyone on here was so so insistent that The Magic would not be going to Europe, well now look whats happening!
> 
> Disney have taken the decision to reposition The Disney Magic to Europe and to wait out June and July in Dover and then to restart the remaining European schedule when ever they can. Repositioning to Dover makes sense, as it will be very easy to recall crew and get them to the ship within 24 to 48 hours.



I think what you’re not realizing is there are 2k crew members from around the world on each ship. The Magic will be shut down with only those required to keep it from sinking once it gets to EU. So when they want to start they are going to have to pull all 2k crew members back to the ship from around the world- and each and every country has rules on who can and cannot travel in and out. With the exception of a brand new ship, they are never turning around all the crew at one time. Bringing in all of those crew members from around the world and navigating every individual countries rules is going to be a Herculean task and will take several weeks it is not a 24-48 hour task and it takes much longer than that to restart all new year contracts at once.

On top of that tourist are going to need more than 24-48 hours notice that their international cruise is a go and Europe is going to have to be okay with US travelers because the Europe market has never had sufficient demand (and that was BEFORE trying to convince Europeans to get on a cruise ship in the middle of a pandemic).

Disney is returning crew members and staying in position for dry dock.


----------



## havaneselover

SCFamily4 said:


> I realize there are no answers yet but here’s what is bouncing around my head at the moment  ...
> 
> assuming the UK mandated 14 day quarantine is still in effect in July ... how do my family and I go about joining the July 25 Disney Cruise out of Dover?  We were planning to arrive one day in advance.  Do we now have to arrive 2 weeks in advance? And if other countries follow, how are port stops managed? Will museums be open to large cruise groups? Will itineraries be adjusted?  Again - I know there are no answers and appreciate the sounding board here!!
> 
> Obviously, vacation days were tight enough with The length of the July 25th Northern European cruise.  We don’t have the extra days for quarantine(s). And if we cancel due to concerns about the travel to and from the cruise and potentially the cruise port experiences - we lose our money.  It’s really frustrating - and we certainly realize we aren’t alone.  Thanks for listening/reading


1) I think the odds of your cruise happening are < 1%.
2) I don’t see dcl not offering an alternative besides losing your deposit if they actually sailed and the quarantine was in place.

My pif for Alaska is Tuesday. I’m going to roll the dice and pay. Canada probably won’t open the border. Vancouver probably won’t open the port. I don’t expect the ship to sail. But if it does I expect dcl will give guests options. Maybe they won’t and I’m expecting too much.


----------



## K8T

We’re in the U.K. and booked on the 13th Aug. Northern Europe cruise out of Copenhagen, our PIF is for this coming week.  
If we pay, what is our position if it’s cancelled and if it isn’t what happens if we pay and then decide not to go?  What happens if we don’t pay, do we lose our discount and OBC?

Personally, with the 14 day quarantine on return, this would be disastrous for OH’s company - if it’s still in business by then (travel). Also many of the countries have their own restrictions/quarantine and no way do I want to go to Russia, it’s just kicking off over there.
If DCL are bringing on new staff, they have to ensure they have all done 14 days before allowing the public on, as anyone else getting on board could bring the virus - it sounds an impossible situation.
Are DCL just hedging theirs bets, they might sail the Northern Europe cruises,  because if not, I do feel they have a duty of care to their clients, to be open and honest.   
I will be phoning DCL on Monday to ask this, but welcome any other thoughts.


----------



## BadPinkTink

K8T said:


> We’re in the U.K. and booked on the 13th Aug. Northern Europe cruise out of Copenhagen, our PIF is for this coming week.
> If we pay, what is our position if it’s cancelled and if it isn’t what happens if we pay and then decide not to go?  What happens if we don’t pay, do we lose our discount and OBC?
> 
> Personally, with the 14 day quarantine on return, this would be disastrous for OH’s company - if it’s still in business by then (travel). Also many of the countries have their own restrictions/quarantine and no way do I want to go to Russia, it’s just kicking off over there.
> If DCL are bringing on new staff, they have to ensure they have all done 14 days before allowing the public on, as anyone else getting on board could bring the virus - it sounds an impossible situation.
> Are DCL just hedging theirs bets, they might sail the Northern Europe cruises,  because if not, I do feel they have a duty of care to their clients, to be open and honest.
> I will be phoning DCL on Monday to ask this, but welcome any other thoughts.



I'm on the 13 September from Dover cruise and my PIF is in June. I am in Ireland. 

However I have paid  in full last week.

If Disney cancel your cruise, you get 125% Future Cruise Credit. However to get this FCC you need to be paid in full. If you are not paid in full Disney will refund any money you  have paid at that time.

If you pay in full and Disney does not cancel your cruise you have 2 options

Go on the cruise
Cancel and recieve a refund but not all of the money you have paid. You need to check out DCL cancellation policy to see the days before departure and the % amount that you you loose.
If you cancel now before your PIF then it is my understanding that you will lose your discount and OBC. 

For me the reasoning behind being in full

I want to go on the cruise and will be on the ship if Disney does not cancel
If Disney does cancel my cruise I have picked an alternative cruise for 2021 which I will ask my TA to book using the FCC
Also if I have to quarantine, then its no big deal to me. I have pivoted to working from home since March and can adapt my home situation to isolate from other people in the house.


----------



## Karin1984

Some more news from the Netherlands, for the ones interested in the medical side of this entire situations. 
A small village here got hit hard. 4.205 inhabitants, 261 got Covid, 142 of them got hospitalized and 59 passed away. It's a village with on average older citizens. 
They are doing an immune test in this village, about 25% of the people are participating. They are not done yet, but the first results show that a very high percentage have build up antibodies. 
A few weeks ago, the first national test showed that 3-4% of the people had build up antibodies. Most likely for this village it will be higher. 
So, my uneducated guess, probably those who have been around the people who got infected, but didn't get infected themselves (or only with mild symptoms) 'benefit' from this.


----------



## BadPinkTink

Karin1984 said:


> Some more news from the Netherlands, for the ones interested in the medical side of this entire situations.
> A small village here got hit hard. 4.205 inhabitants, 261 got Covid, 142 of them got hospitalized and 59 passed away. It's a village with on average older citizens.
> They are doing an immune test in this village, about 25% of the people are participating. They are not done yet, but the first results show that a very high percentage have build up antibodies.
> A few weeks ago, the first national test showed that 3-4% of the people had build up antibodies. Most likely for this village it will be higher.
> So, my uneducated guess, probably those who have been around the people who got infected, but didn't get infected themselves (or only with mild symptoms) 'benefit' from this.



Thank you for the Dutch updates, I am booked on a DCL September 2020 cruise with a stop in Amsterdam, so I am  very interested in your updates. Who knows if my cruise will go ahead but its great to get the updates and see whats going on there


----------



## K8T

BadPinkTink said:


> I'm on the 13 September from Dover cruise and my PIF is in June. I am in Ireland.
> 
> However I have paid  in full last week.
> 
> If Disney cancel your cruise, you get 125% Future Cruise Credit. However to get this FCC you need to be paid in full. If you are not paid in full Disney will refund any money you  have paid at that time.
> 
> If you pay in full and Disney does not cancel your cruise you have 2 options
> 
> Go on the cruise
> Cancel and recieve a refund but not all of the money you have paid. You need to check out DCL cancellation policy to see the days before departure and the % amount that you you loose.
> If you cancel now before your PIF then it is my understanding that you will lose your discount and OBC.
> 
> For me the reasoning behind being in full
> 
> I want to go on the cruise and will be on the ship if Disney does not cancel
> If Disney does cancel my cruise I have picked an alternative cruise for 2021 which I will ask my TA to book using the FCC
> Also if I have to quarantine, then its no big deal to me. I have pivoted to working from home since March and can adapt my home situation to isolate from other people in the house.



it’s tempting to just pay it, but if the business goes kaput - with 100 employees with it - we may need that money. Also the quarantine thing would affect our daughter going back to school, as we are adding on to the end of the cruise, she’s been off since end of March already and has GCSEs next year! 

The 125% is that based on the total price you have paid?


----------



## BadPinkTink

K8T said:


> it’s tempting to just pay it, but if the business goes kaput - with 100 employees with it - we may need that money. Also the quarantine thing would affect our daughter going back to school, as we are adding on to the end of the cruise, she’s been off since end of March already and has GCSEs next year!
> 
> The 125% is that based on the total price you have paid?



I know I am in a very different position to most people, I don't have kids and right now I am in a secure financial position , so I can afford to leave the money with Disney for a 2021 cruise if my 2020 cruise is cancelled. 

The 125% is based on your cruise price, which is the total you pay minus the port fees and taxes.


----------



## MomOTwins

K8T said:


> it’s tempting to just pay it, but if the business goes kaput - with 100 employees with it - we may need that money. Also the quarantine thing would affect our daughter going back to school, as we are adding on to the end of the cruise, she’s been off since end of March already and has GCSEs next year!
> 
> The 125% is that based on the total price you have paid?



The 125% is based on the base fare for all passengers.  It does not include port fees/taxes, ground transfers, prepaid gratuities, or anything else you pay on top of the base fare.


----------



## harriet2

K8T said:


> We’re in the U.K. and booked on the 13th Aug. Northern Europe cruise out of Copenhagen, our PIF is for this coming week.
> If we pay, what is our position if it’s cancelled and if it isn’t what happens if we pay and then decide not to go?  What happens if we don’t pay, do we lose our discount and OBC?
> 
> Personally, with the 14 day quarantine on return, this would be disastrous for OH’s company - if it’s still in business by then (travel). Also many of the countries have their own restrictions/quarantine and no way do I want to go to Russia, it’s just kicking off over there.
> If DCL are bringing on new staff, they have to ensure they have all done 14 days before allowing the public on, as anyone else getting on board could bring the virus - it sounds an impossible situation.
> Are DCL just hedging theirs bets, they might sail the Northern Europe cruises,  because if not, I do feel they have a duty of care to their clients, to be open and honest.
> I will be phoning DCL on Monday to ask this, but welcome any other thoughts.


Don't just not pay! They'll cancel your cruise and you'll loose your deposit. If you decide you don't want to go, cancel the cruise, don't wait for PIF and do nothing!


----------



## gotomu212

Karin1984 said:


> Some more news from the Netherlands, for the ones interested in the medical side of this entire situations.
> A small village here got hit hard. 4.205 inhabitants, 261 got Covid, 142 of them got hospitalized and 59 passed away. It's a village with on average older citizens.
> They are doing an immune test in this village, about 25% of the people are participating. They are not done yet, but the first results show that a very high percentage have build up antibodies.
> A few weeks ago, the first national test showed that 3-4% of the people had build up antibodies. Most likely for this village it will be higher.
> So, my uneducated guess, probably those who have been around the people who got infected, but didn't get infected themselves (or only with mild symptoms) 'benefit' from this.



That’s really really interesting. That shows that even if everyone in the village got it, the fatality rate was still over 1% -disputing a common speculation that the rate is much much lower and only looks high because we don’t catch all the mild cases. Although it’s one locality and as you said they were older on average. If only half the village got it, were looking at 2%.... If the antibody tests don’t show in the 50-100% range that village had an extremely scary fatality rate.

thanks fo pr sharing


----------



## StuartMcK

2 weeks since the last round of cancellations - I’m expecting a further update soon.


----------



## BadPinkTink

StuartMcK said:


> 2 weeks since the last round of cancellations - I’m expecting a further update soon.



They are probably waiting for the British Government who are publishing their step by step plan reopening document today.  They probably want to see what the British Government say about the proposed 14 quarantine for people arriving into the country. Apparently only Ireland and France will be exempt from the quarantine, the full details, when it will start and end etc will be in step by step plan reopening document.


----------



## StuartMcK

BadPinkTink said:


> They are probably waiting for the British Government who are publishing their step by step plan reopening document today.  They probably want to see what the British Government say about the proposed 14 quarantine for people arriving into the country. Apparently only Ireland and France will be exempt from the quarantine, the full details, when it will start and end etc will be in step by step plan reopening document.



Could be - although the announcement last night didn’t seem to change much (barring the bit about unlimited exercise). I’m hoping that the published guidance will be clearer.


----------



## harriet2

BadPinkTink said:


> They are probably waiting for the British Government who are publishing their step by step plan reopening document today.  They probably want to see what the British Government say about the proposed 14 quarantine for people arriving into the country. Apparently only Ireland and France will be exempt from the quarantine, the full details, when it will start and end etc will be in step by step plan reopening document.


I doubt it, they aren't at the cruises departing from Dover yet, they still have a round of Med cruises to cancel

ETA: correction, one Med cruise and the repositioning to Dover, I think those two are the next Magic batch


----------



## DIS_MIKE

StuartMcK said:


> 2 weeks since the last round of cancellations - I’m expecting a further update soon.


I agree that we should expect it soon. RCL is cancelled through 6/11 so they will likely extend first. We'll see what DCL does with this next round. 

It will be interesting to see what the CDC decides to do because that no sail order changes everything. This is the latest. 

https://www.cnn.com/travel/article/no-sail-order-cruise-ships-cetron-trnd/index.html


----------



## StuartMcK

DIS_MIKE said:


> It will be interesting to see what the CDC decides to do because that no sail order changes everything. This is the latest.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/travel/article/no-sail-order-cruise-ships-cetron-trnd/index.html



I wonder if the CDC no-sail order would impact European cruises if Disney decided to pick up passengers after the Magic gets across the Atlantic?

I highly doubt they will (as some european countries are seeing a slight uptick in cases) but would the CDC have jurisdiction?


----------



## harriet2

StuartMcK said:


> I wonder if the CDC no-sail order would impact European cruises if Disney decided to pick up passengers after the Magic gets across the Atlantic?
> 
> I highly doubt they will (as some european countries are seeing a slight uptick in cases) but would the CDC have jurisdiction?


No, the CDC does not het jurisdiction in Europe, so it won't impact those cruises. If the EU allowed Americans in the EU, will be a much higher impact (currently they don't).

BTW, which European countries are seeing an uptick in cases? I'm watching the new rather closely and they all seem to be going down


----------



## BadPinkTink

StuartMcK said:


> I wonder if the CDC no-sail order would impact European cruises if Disney decided to pick up passengers after the Magic gets across the Atlantic?
> 
> I highly doubt they will (as some european countries are seeing a slight uptick in cases) but would the CDC have jurisdiction?



The CDC is just for American ports, not Europe.

I assume you are referring to Germany, which has seen an increase in the R number.

The Disney Magic does have scheduled stops in German ports this summer on the 11 Night Northern Europe Cruise from Dover to Copenhagen. 

The things that would impact The Magic in Europe are the travel bans in the various countries. Most European countries have a ban on non essential travel until end of July / start of August, which is why the next round of cancellations will be the following cruises

Monday July 13, 2020
5-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona
Saturday July 18, 2020
7-Night Western Europe Cruise from Barcelona to Dover
Saturday July 25, 2020
11-Night Northern Europe Cruise from Dover to Copenhagen


----------



## K8T

harriet2 said:


> No, the CDC does not het jurisdiction in Europe, so it won't impact those cruises. If the EU allowed Americans in the EU, will be a much higher impact (currently they don't).
> 
> BTW, which European countries are seeing an uptick in cases? I'm watching the new rather closely and they all seem to be going down


 
Germany has gone up since they relaxed the lock down, Meerkel is having meetings today apparently to readdress the situation as the R rate gone back up to 1.  Italy and Spain had a blip up, but this has dropped again and the death rate is dropping too.

Russia has overtaken Italy now and there are reports of a crisis coming there with a surge.  They are certainly lagging behind in timescales.


----------



## Karin1984

K8T said:


> Germany has gone up since they relaxed the lock down, Meerkel is having meetings today apparently to readdress the situation as the R rate gone back up to 1.  Italy and Spain had a blip up, but this has dropped again and the death rate is dropping too.
> 
> Russia has overtaken Italy now and there are reports of a crisis coming there with a surge.  They are certainly lagging behind in timescales.


There are newsarticles here where on one side they say: Russia's figures cannot be accurate, on the other hand they say: Russia does more autopsies than most countries, so where other countries count the death of a covid patient in the figures regardless if that was the cause of death. Russia apparently does have more pneumonia deaths, where you can argue would this patient have died of pneumonia when there was no covid around...

From today in the Netherlands schools are back in sessions, libraries have reopened, hairdressers started again. Let's see how it goes!
Our critical level for IC is 700, we are now at 498 beds taken by covid patients. I hope we can keep it this way. 
In my city almost all stores have re-opened. Restaurants could stay open, but only for take out, in the past 8 weeks. Strangely enough of all the fastfood chains Burger King and Five Guys stayed closed, while the others were open...  so queues for everything are limited.


----------



## Chemist

In this mornings paper...

https://www.mercurynews.com/2020/05...-mult-nl-morning-report-nl&utm_content=manual


----------



## Karin1984

Not sure where we are and if there are still EU cruises planned with ports in Spain. But Spain also has announced a 14-day quarantine for everyone visiting Spain.


----------



## harriet2

Karin1984 said:


> Not sure where we are and if there are still EU cruises planned with ports in Spain. But Spain also has announced a 14-day quarantine for everyone visiting Spain.


Yes, the Magic still has two cruises that leave Barcelona that need to be cancelled


----------



## Candycane83

Karin1984 said:


> Not sure where we are and if there are still EU cruises planned with ports in Spain. But Spain also has announced a 14-day quarantine for everyone visiting Spain.


Waiting for them to cancel my cruise now... Did they mention a timeline by any chance? I need to cancel my flight and hotels too!


----------



## Karin1984

Candycane83 said:


> Waiting for them to cancel my cruise now... Did they mention a timeline by any chance? I need to cancel my flight and hotels too!


For now it starts this week and will last till May 24th, but it is on for as long as the country is in 'state of emergency'. What I understand is that the government to stay in this state till the end of June. 
Spain extends their state every two weeks. 
So yes, maybe it will be fine be end of July, but it's not a good prospect.


----------



## Candycane83

Karin1984 said:


> For now it starts this week and will last till May 24th, but it is on for as long as the country is in 'state of emergency'. What I understand is that the government to stay in this state till the end of June.
> Spain extends their state every two weeks.
> So yes, maybe it will be fine be end of July, but it's not a good prospect.


Thank you! My trip is basically about 2.5 weeks in the middle of July so I’m hoping to get my refunds


----------



## K8T

I spoke with DCL today about our cruise in August out of Copenhagen, as our PIF is Friday.
The CM seemed to know very little and couldn’t answer a lot of my questions, I felt sorry for her to be honest.

1. There are no plans at this stage to cancel cruises after July and no date to which a decision will be made. 
2. There is no policy in place to outline what the situation on refunds will be if we can’t get to the ship and have paid (I’m concerned if we have a second lockdown In the U.K. )
3. They haven’t any plans in place for quarantined passengers or crew on board, if any country imposes this. 
4. If I cancel, I lose my discount and obc, even if I book a cruise for next year (which is nearly $1,000 more). However, if I take a cruise this year, I can keep it - obviously not an option for us after summer holidays, because of schools. 
5. There currently is no policy in place if we can’t go ashore, or visit a particular country and are stuck on the ship.

She did say phone Thursday, to see if any changes by then, so I wondered if they might make some statement.

Personally, I see it as a gamble if we do pay and then have to cancel due to our specific country restrictions on travel or quarantine when returning - it would be difficult to do 14 days, due to work and school - I do feel they should at least have something in place to mitigate this. 
Today our government said that it was unlikely anyone would be travelling far this year! That doesn’t sound positive to me.

I do feel that DCL could be a bit forthcoming with information, if only to make us feel more comfortable that if we do pay, we wouldn’t be subject to losing to cancellation fees, if flights, restrictions out of our control etc., do happen.

I will phone Thursday to cancel, but after many DCL cruises all but 3 over 10 days duration, we won’t be rebooking at next years prices.


----------



## MomOTwins

K8T said:


> I spoke with DCL today about our cruise in August out of Copenhagen, as our PIF is Friday.
> The CM seemed to know very little and couldn’t answer a lot of my questions, I felt sorry for her to be honest.
> 
> 1. There are no plans at this stage to cancel cruises after July and no date to which a decision will be made.
> 2. There is no policy in place to outline what the situation on refunds will be if we can’t get to the ship and have paid (I’m concerned if we have a second lockdown In the U.K. )
> 3. They haven’t any plans in place for quarantined passengers or crew on board, if any country imposes this.
> 4. If I cancel, I lose my discount and obc, even if I book a cruise for next year (which is nearly $1,000 more). However, if I take a cruise this year, I can keep it - obviously not an option for us after summer holidays, because of schools.
> 5. There currently is no policy in place if we can’t go ashore, or visit a particular country and are stuck on the ship.
> 
> She did say phone Thursday, to see if any changes by then, so I wondered if they might make some statement.
> 
> Personally, I see it as a gamble if we do pay and then have to cancel due to our specific country restrictions on travel or quarantine when returning - it would be difficult to do 14 days, due to work and school - I do feel they should at least have something in place to mitigate this.
> Today our government said that it was unlikely anyone would be travelling far this year! That doesn’t sound positive to me.
> 
> I do feel that DCL could be a bit forthcoming with information, if only to make us feel more comfortable that if we do pay, we wouldn’t be subject to losing to cancellation fees, if flights, restrictions out of our control etc., do happen.
> 
> I will phone Thursday to cancel, but after many DCL cruises all but 3 over 10 days duration, we won’t be rebooking at next years prices.



They do have plans for all those things, they are just not ready to share them with the public.   Even if a phone CM was given a heads up on a future announcement, she'd lose her job if she disclosed nonpublic information to a caller.  And frankly, given how frequently countries' requirements are changing and may change between now and August, it would be nuts for Disney to announce such plans now only to have to completely change it a month from now (but still two months before the cruise). 

I know we all want answers, but there's also a cost to Disney rolling out things too soon.  For example, at the US parks, Disney offered everyone with cancelled vacations a chance to rebook for June-September with a free dining promotion.  They were wrong in their predictions, and are no longer able to open in June, and when they do open they may not have the restaurant capacity to accomodate free dining, so they had to pull the discount.  Now people who rebooked for June are losing that promotion, and people with July-Sept reservations can't reschedule and still keep the discount.  It's a mess, and people are angry.  I think they learned their lesson not to try to predict too far in advance.

So where they leaves those of us with cruises in August is this: if you'd be willing to sail, no matter the restrictions, then by all means keep your reservation (I will).  If you are not willing to sail, cancel.  I know neither choice is perfect, but those are the choices we have.


----------



## ACDSNY

After spending 13 nights on the WBPC in March and then having COVID19 once we got home we moved our August cruise to next year.  As much as I love a cruise, being on a long cruise and not being able to spend time in ports is not my idea of a fun vacation.


----------



## lanejudy

K8T said:


> 1. There are no plans at this stage to cancel cruises after July and no date to which a decision will be made.
> 2. There is no policy in place to outline what the situation on refunds will be if we can’t get to the ship and have paid (I’m concerned if we have a second lockdown In the U.K. )
> 3. They haven’t any plans in place for quarantined passengers or crew on board, if any country imposes this.
> 4. If I cancel, I lose my discount and obc, even if I book a cruise for next year (which is nearly $1,000 more). However, if I take a cruise this year, I can keep it - obviously not an option for us after summer holidays, because of schools.
> 5. There currently is no policy in place if we can’t go ashore, or visit a particular country and are stuck on the ship.



Just my thoughts, and probably not what you want to hear...

1.  There are so many moving parts at the moment -- so many countries, so many rules, so many changes occurring on an almost daily basis.  I don't think DCL can honestly say what they are doing in August - they certainly hope to cruise but they haven't determined late June or July yet.  Personally I think it's unlikely cruises will be back to normal any time this summer; Disney has said DCL will be the last component to resume normal business and there isn't any opening for the parks yet.  It would be nice if DCL cancels sooner rather than later, but I also think there's a degree of personally responsibility for folks who aren't sure they feel comfortable cruising if it goes.
2.  DCL may work with individuals based on specific circumstances, but that may not ever be something put forward as a "policy" per se.  I would check with your travel insurance as that should be your final safety-net, and if that won't cover pandemic-related issues I wouldn't consider cruising.
3.  I believe the U.S. CDC _has_ essentially imposed a requirement for such plans but I don't think _any_ cruiseline has responded.  Cruise ships simply have limited ability to handle serious medical issues onboard without evacuating, and if countries aren't willing to accept passengers, the cruiselines are in a bind. 
4.  Honestly, while the discount and OBC have value to you, that value is likely so much lower than other expenses that you've mentioned above wanting to be assured of coverage.  If your travel insurance won't cover, I would cancel.
5.  Port stops are never a guarantee and only in extremely rare circumstances are there any kind of refund for canceled port stops.

You are in a good position of _not_ having made final PIF yet and therefore having to play the waiting game.  I would cancel and wait until the cruising industry has really gotten themselves sorted out.  I know that's hard and you've been looking forward to the cruise maybe for close to a couple of years.  But there is so much unknown at the moment.


----------



## Birdie dog

Never mind. I must have reset my search.


----------



## FigmentSpark

My question is going to be what happens if someone with, say a March 2020 sailing that was canceled, then rebooked for, say Aug 2020 and that's cancelled.  Will the original sailing credits be used or will there now be even more credits?  Will they just lose all the credits?  Will it be the greater (or lessor) of the credits issued between the two sailings?  Many unknowns, for sure.


----------



## axfather

FigmentSpark said:


> My question is going to be what happens if someone with, say a March 2020 sailing that was canceled, then rebooked for, say Aug 2020 and that's cancelled.  Will the original sailing credits be used or will there now be even more credits?  Will they just lose all the credits?  Will it be the greater (or lessor) of the credits issued between the two sailings?  Many unknowns, for sure.


I asked that very question to DCL as that is exactly my situation.  The CM did not know the answer.  My guess is I can either a) get a 100% cash refund based on my original cruise fare from back in March or b) keep the credit rolling forward for a potential future cruise, but I doubt they will increase the $ further.   I am OK with b) as the better option for me except that the original 15 month rebooking window is getting more narrow by the day.   Would be nice if they would at least extend that part of the deal for salving purposes when/if the second round of sad news is received.


----------



## FigmentSpark

axfather said:


> I asked that very question to DCL as that is exactly my situation.  The CM did not know the answer.  My guess is I can either a) get a 100% cash refund based on my original cruise fare from back in March or b) keep the credit rolling forward for a potential future cruise, but I doubt they will increase the $ further.   I am OK with b) as the better option for me except that the original 15 month rebooking window is getting more narrow by the day.   Would be nice if they would at least extend that part of the deal for salving purposes when/if the second round of sad news is received.


That's the problem... the 15 months from the original sail date.  Now, if that was at least extended, particularly if you were on, say a summer 2020 sailing, then that would be one thing, but to limit to 15 months, particularly when a great many winter sailings are now filling up, makes it difficult.


----------



## Garyjames220

axfather said:


> I asked that very question to DCL as that is exactly my situation.  The CM did not know the answer.  My guess is I can either a) get a 100% cash refund based on my original cruise fare from back in March or b) keep the credit rolling forward for a potential future cruise, but I doubt they will increase the $ further.   I am OK with b) as the better option for me except that the original 15 month rebooking window is getting more narrow by the day.   Would be nice if they would at least extend that part of the deal for salving purposes when/if the second round of sad news is received.



I rebooked a second cruise that cost 1000 more out of pocket and I’m starting to think it will be cancelled.

doesn’t seem very fair if they don’t give the extra 25 percent on the extra I paid out of pocket as that’s not 125% of my cruise


----------



## DIS_MIKE

FigmentSpark said:


> My question is going to be what happens if someone with, say a March 2020 sailing that was canceled, then rebooked for, say Aug 2020 and that's cancelled.  Will the original sailing credits be used or will there now be even more credits?  Will they just lose all the credits?  Will it be the greater (or lessor) of the credits issued between the two sailings?  Many unknowns, for sure.


I'm roughly in that position as well. Rebooked with the cruise credit for August but it just isn't looking good right now. No idea what they'll do when it comes to the credits for those who were already cancelled once. If I had to guess...they'll be going off the original cruise fare and that will carry over to the third cruise.

So many unknowns like you said and we are dealing with so much uncertainty right now. I think they should offer those who've been cancelled twice a 150% OBC.


----------



## MomOTwins

DIS_MIKE said:


> I'm roughly in that position as well. Rebooked with the cruise credit for August but it just isn't looking good right now. No idea what they'll do when it comes to the credits for those who were already cancelled once. If I had to guess...they'll be going off the original cruise fare and that will carry over. to the third cruise.
> 
> So many unknowns like you said and we are dealing with so much uncertainty right now. I think they should offer those who've been cancelled twice a 150% OBC.



Me too.  Odds are looking worse and worse each day for our rebooked August cruise.  I had the slightly weird situation of getting the 25% FCC retroactively because we moved our cruise before they announced the prior cruise's cancellation, but I think the terms and conditions were the same as the people who got 125% FCC the "regular" way.  And what they said was "Guests who previously received a FCC are not eligible for an additional FCC."  So sadly, I think 150% will not be an option


----------



## christophles

Looks like another round of cancellations are coming soon for DCL.

Next available sailing to book for each ship below...
Disney Magic - October 12
Disney Wonder - September 18
Disney Dream - July 31
Disney Fantasy - August 1


----------



## MomOTwins

christophles said:


> Looks like another round of cancellations are coming soon for DCL.
> 
> Next available sailing to book for each ship below...
> Disney Magic - October 12
> Disney Wonder - September 18
> Disney Dream - July 31
> Disney Fantasy - August 1


Wow—that’s quite a leap forward since the last announcement. Good for DCL; sounds like they are finally making a decision instead of just kicking the can down the road.


----------



## harriet2

christophles said:


> Looks like another round of cancellations are coming soon for DCL.
> 
> Next available sailing to book for each ship below...
> Disney Magic - October 12
> Disney Wonder - September 18
> Disney Dream - July 31
> Disney Fantasy - August 1


Hmm, I checked yesterday after somebody said the WBTA was gone and at that point the Northern European cruises were still there... I thought maybe New York was the problem, now I think they were still removing them 

BTW it doesn't mean the cruises are going to be cancelled quickly, they removed the Mediterranean cruises a long time ago and they still haven't cancelled all of them


----------



## gismo1554

harriet2 said:


> Hmm, I checked yesterday after somebody said the WBTA was gone and at that point the Northern European cruises were still there... I thought maybe New York was the problem, now I think they were still removing them
> 
> BTW it doesn't mean the cruises are going to be cancelled quickly, they removed the Mediterranean cruises a long time ago and they still haven't cancelled all of them



Just to add if NY was the problem then October Magic cruises would be gone too and they are still showing to book. I do wonder if this might be more the "social distancing" rules and how they implement them rather than actual cancellations


----------



## WishUponAStarryNight

gismo1554 said:


> Just to add if NY was the problem then October Magic cruises would be gone too and they are still showing to book. I do wonder if this might be more the "social distancing" rules and how they implement them rather than actual cancellations



My best guess is that this is the hoped for extent of the cancellations and DCL will announce them soon, ahead of the next release of sailings in the next month or so. The new release will bring in cash, so there may not be the same need to cancel in smaller increments.


----------



## DIS_MIKE

So DCL is pretty much aligning themselves with Carnival and their 8/1 "projected" sail date. This is quite interesting because we know these dates a super preliminary placeholders at this point. Disney World was letting people book for June and we all know how that turned out. 

The thing to really keep an eye on is the CDC and that no sail order because that changes everything.


----------



## Hegemon

christophles said:


> Looks like another round of cancellations are coming soon for DCL.
> 
> Next available sailing to book for each ship below...
> Disney Magic - October 12
> Disney Wonder - September 18
> Disney Dream - July 31
> Disney Fantasy - August 1


Great catch...thanks for flagging for everyone!


----------



## holden

christophles said:


> Looks like another round of cancellations are coming soon for DCL.
> 
> Next available sailing to book for each ship below...
> Disney Magic - October 12
> Disney Wonder - September 18
> Disney Dream - July 31
> Disney Fantasy - August 1


Thank you!  This gives me hope that our 7/27 Dream cruise will be canceled.  I feel  like it's hanging over my head and just want to move on.


----------



## K8T

MomOTwins said:


> They do have plans for all those things, they are just not ready to share them with the public.   Even if a phone CM was given a heads up on a future announcement, she'd lose her job if she disclosed nonpublic information to a caller.  And frankly, given how frequently countries' requirements are changing and may change between now and August, it would be nuts for Disney to announce such plans now only to have to completely change it a month from now (but still two months before the cruise).
> 
> I know we all want answers, but there's also a cost to Disney rolling out things too soon.  For example, at the US parks, Disney offered everyone with cancelled vacations a chance to rebook for June-September with a free dining promotion.  They were wrong in their predictions, and are no longer able to open in June, and when they do open they may not have the restaurant capacity to accomodate free dining, so they had to pull the discount.  Now people who rebooked for June are losing that promotion, and people with July-Sept reservations can't reschedule and still keep the discount.  It's a mess, and people are angry.  I think they learned their lesson not to try to predict too far in advance.
> 
> So where they leaves those of us with cruises in August is this: if you'd be willing to sail, no matter the restrictions, then by all means keep your reservation (I will).  If you are not willing to sail, cancel.  I know neither choice is perfect, but those are the choices we have.



We have already booked our flights, and hotel accommodation, we would be happy to do the cruise, but what if we can’t get there? What if the U.K. has another lockdown?    Do we still pay penalties if we have to cancel because of this?  I would like some reassurance.


We do of course have insurance, an annual policy, practically everyone in the UK takes out holiday insurance, butI haven’t looked at the small print re.pandemics.

I would have no hesitation moving it to next year, if they would honour the discount and OBC to make it more affordable at the higher price, but it seems a gamble to go ahead and pay over $6,000 now, without some indication that we won’t incur cancellation fees if we can’t get there!


----------



## harriet2

K8T said:


> We have already booked our flights, and hotel accommodation, we would be happy to do the cruise, but what if we can’t get there? What if the U.K. has another lockdown?    Do we still pay penalties if we have to cancel because of this?  I would like some reassurance.
> 
> 
> We do of course have insurance, an annual policy, practically everyone in the IL takes out holiday insurance, butI haven’t looked at the small print re.pandemics.
> 
> I would have no hesitation moving it to next year, if they would honour the discount and OBC to make it more affordable at the higher price, but it seems a gamble to go ahead and pay over $6,000 now, without some indication that we won’t incur cancellation fees if we can’t get there!


Before the first cruises cancelled the US already had a travel ban and everybody affected by that travel ban could get a full refund, so that's what they did a few months ago, however, that doesn't account for a lock down in your own country or a potential quarantine when you get back, so there is no telling how they'll respond to that.

Also not sure about the UK, but here in The Netherlands, pandemics are usually excluded from travel insurance, unless you buy an extra policy to cover it (also covers if you're unwilling to travel due to a terrorist attack or natural disaster). I claimed a hotel booking after the event we needed the hotel for was cancelled (this sort of thing is covered) and they didn't cover it, because the event was cancelled due to the pandemic.


----------



## randumb0

@K8T What does "everyone in the IL" mean?


----------



## K8T

randumb0 said:


> @K8T What does "everyone in the IL" mean?



everyone in the UK!


----------



## harriet2

randumb0 said:


> @K8T What does "everyone in the IL" mean?


I thought (s)he shifted a bit on the keyboard and it meant to say UK


----------



## gismo1554

harriet2 said:


> Also not sure about the UK, but here in The Netherlands, pandemics are usually excluded from travel insurance, unless you buy an extra policy to cover it (also covers if you're unwilling to travel due to a terrorist attack or natural disaster). I claimed a hotel booking after the event we needed the hotel for was cancelled (this sort of thing is covered) and they didn't cover it, because the event was cancelled due to the pandemic.



When this all started, my annual policy (UK) emailed to say anything booked March was covered fully and would be until travel takes place as long as policy is renewed. A lot of policies have now evoked the pandamic rule so I believe but as long as you had insurance before most are still covering it in the UK. That said I don't know anyone as yet that has tried to claim so they might change that once you actually try. I've kept the email on purpose though.


----------



## harriet2

gismo1554 said:


> When this all started, my annual policy (UK) emailed to say anything booked March was covered fully and would be until travel takes place as long as policy is renewed. A lot of policies have now evoked the pandamic rule so I believe but as long as you had insurance before most are still covering it in the UK. That said I don't know anyone as yet that has tried to claim so they might change that once you actually try. I've kept the email on purpose though.


Wow, that sounds very lenient! We got an email that they wouldn't cover unless you had the extra policy before January 30th (is that when the WHO declared it a pandemic?), we didn't have it, so far we've only lost the one hotel, which isn't too bad for us (all the DLP trips that got cancelled from under us, more then cover that) and we're still waiting for the response from the hotel if they maybe will allow us to move the booking. Already discussed with my husband, that if we ever get kids, we're getting the extra policy


----------



## stout

We just received our cancellation notice for our B2B on the Magic for 07/13/2020 and 07/18/2020.  Still offering 125% for use within 15 months.


----------



## mrebuck

We just got the dreaded email - our July 25 European cruise out of Dover has been cancelled:

With the wellbeing of our Guests and team members as our top priority and in line with direction from health experts and government officials, _Disney Cruise Line_ is extending the suspension of _Disney Magic_ departures through Sunday, July 26, 2020. This means that your sailing has been cancelled.


----------



## ahen

So I thought January for our rescheduled cruise was quite a stretch, but now i'm starting to think maybe that isn't far enough out.


----------



## TestingH2O

The recorded message is saying everything is suspended through July 28.


----------



## Seamama

Is this an outgoing message you get when you call DCL? 



TestingH2O said:


> The recorded message is saying everything is suspended through July 28.


----------



## axfather

Darwin may take me out, but I will be on that boat 8/1/20 if allowed.


----------



## holden

Got an email from my TA that our 7/27 Dream Cruise is canceled. I am so relieved!


----------



## Starwind

They've updated the advisory ticker on the main DCL page:



And then the actual advisory page:

https://disneycruise.disney.go.com/guest-services/advisory/
QUOTE

*Disney Cruise Line Coronavirus (COVID-19) Travel Alert*

*May 13, 2020 – 10 AM*



*Disney Cruise Line Extends Suspension of New Departures Through Monday, July 27, 2020*

With the well-being of our Guests, Crew Members and Cast Members our top priority, and in line with direction from the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, Disney Cruise Line has suspended all-new departures through Monday, July 27, 2020.

Guests currently booked on affected sailings will be offered the choice of a cruise credit to be used for a future sailing within 15 months of their original sail date, or a full refund. These Guests and travel agents will receive an email from Disney Cruise Line outlining details and next steps.

Guests who booked their reservation through a travel agent should contact them directly with any questions. Those who booked directly with Disney Cruise Line and have questions after receiving their email should call us at (866) 325-6685 or (407) 566-7797.

Below is a list of impacted sailings:



*Disney Magic*

May 11-23

May 23-30

May 30-June 6

June 6-13

June 13-22

June 22-July 1

July 1-13

July 13-18

July 18-25

July 25-Aug 5



*Disney Wonder*

May 8-18

May 18-25

May 25-June 1

June 1-8

June 8-15

June 15-22

June 22-29

June 29-July 6

July 6-13

July 13-20

July 20-27

July 27-Aug 3



*Disney Dream*

May 11-15

May 15-18

May 18-22

May 22-25

May 25-29

May 29-June 1

June 1-5

June 5-8

June 8-12

June 12-17

June 17-21

June 21-26

June 26-July 1

July 1-5

July 5-10

July 10-13

July 13-17

July 17-20

July 20-24

July 24-27

July 27-31



*Disney Fantasy*

May 9-16

May 16-23

May 23-30

May 30-June 6

June 6-13


June 13-20

June 20-27

June 27-July 6

July 6-11

July 11-18

July 18-25

July 25-Aug 1



END QUOTE


----------



## Candycane83

I’m affected but haven’t gotten my email yet. Is that normal? I wanted to move mine to next year...


----------



## Karin1984

My Fantasy cruise is on the 31st of August and now has a fabulous GT rate... I want it to be cancelled so I can get a 125% FCC! Now I feel the desire to cancel and rebook, but then if it does sail, and I can't get into the US... 
No, too complicated


----------



## Seamama

Yes, I’ve seen here that people don’t all get their email at the same time. It’s believable that’s because DCL sends them out in batches. Not sure what’s the longest anyone has waited but don’t worry, it’ll come...



Candycane83 said:


> I’m affected but haven’t gotten my email yet. Is that normal? I wanted to move mine to next year...


----------



## harriet2

Karin1984 said:


> My Fantasy cruise is on the 31st of August and now has a fabulous GT rate... I want it to be cancelled so I can get a 125% FCC! Now I feel the desire to cancel and rebook, but then if it does sail, and I can't get into the US...
> No, too complicated


If you rebook for a lower rate, you'll get less!


----------



## harriet2

The Dutch minister of health just got asked the questions if a holiday is safe if they provide a test at the beginning, his response "No, it isn't, that way, all inclusive could include the virus"


----------



## mommy2allyandaveri

Does anyone know if this new round of cancellations get the 125% credit for a rebooking? Really hoping it does.


----------



## Karin1984

harriet2 said:


> The Dutch minister of health just got asked the questions if a holiday is safe if they provide a test at the beginning, his response "No, it isn't, that way, all inclusive could include the virus"


The reporters do such a good job at asking stupid questions


----------



## meremac

mommy2allyandaveri said:


> Does anyone know if this new round of cancellations get the 125% credit for a rebooking? Really hoping it does.



Yes, but only if you have already paid in full.


----------



## mommy2allyandaveri

meremac said:


> Yes, but only if you have already paid in full.



Thank goodness, yes paid in full quite some time ago.


----------



## MomOTwins

mommy2allyandaveri said:


> Does anyone know if this new round of cancellations get the 125% credit for a rebooking? Really hoping it does.



I saw a couple posts in other threads that people got their emails and were rebooking, so I'm gonna venture yes since I expect they would have mentioned if they didn't get the credit.

ETA--sorry not sure why my page didn't refresh before i posted this--I see this has now been confirmed.


----------



## harriet2

Karin1984 said:


> The reporters do such a good job at asking stupid questions


It wasn't that bad, the question was, they are offering these trips where they test you before you leave, is that safe. I haven't heard they were being offered, but if they are, it's a valid question


----------



## LizzyDragon

Ugh, I've got a mid-August cruise on the Dream. This isn't looking good.


----------



## DIS_MIKE

This crazy screen orientation with the reply box at the top and everything shifted has me all....


----------



## DIS_MIKE

LizzyDragon said:


> Ugh, I've got a mid-August cruise on the Dream. This isn't looking good.


I've got a cruise on the Fantasy at the end of August so the reality is really starting to sink in now. 

This was a rebooked cruise too so I think at this point I should either take the refund or book next summer because it's just not worth it now. I am also not a fan of DCL having my money for 15+ months.


----------



## wombat_5606

DIS_MIKE said:


> This crazy screen orientation with the reply box at the top and everything shifted has me all....


Mine, too. I don't like it!!!!


----------



## bcwife76

LizzyDragon said:


> Ugh, I've got a mid-August cruise on the Dream. This isn't looking good.


I've got a Dream cruise for August 24th but I've got a catch-22 situation going. We're in Vancouver, Can/US border closed to non essential travel til May 21st, almost surely to be extended til June 21. After that it's 'most likely' going to reopen (of course no guarantee) but with enhanced measures to keep CDN's safe (including extending the 14 day mandatory quarantine once you arrive in Canada).
Paid in full, if I cancel before June 10th I'll get all money back (or can move it to another cruise we have booked). If DCL cancels after I do I could lose out on the 125% FCC. But if I don't cancel and DCL somehow miraculously sails but I'm stuck in Canada (either because the border is still closed or the 14 day quarantine is still in place) I'm screwed. Sensible thing is for me to cancel by June 10th so I don't lose any money. Airfare is already booked so I'll get a 24 month credit from Westjet. 

As an aside, I'm really hating this new set up on the boards.


----------



## 4077

Best thing about this thread (and others) is that there are both people who are glad/relieved their cruise is cancelled (because they don’t want to go now) and those that are bummed (because they would be perfectly fine with going right now)... two polar opposite feelings about cruising now. Yet NO ONE here (in what I have read) is bashing the other half for their thinking... world... take notice! Now return you to your regular thread programming...

(I guess it could just be excellent moderating, but I like the way I saw it)


----------



## harriet2

bcwife76 said:


> I've got a Dream cruise for August 24th but I've got a catch-22 situation going. We're in Vancouver, Can/US border closed to non essential travel til May 21st, almost surely to be extended til June 21. After that it's 'most likely' going to reopen (of course no guarantee) but with enhanced measures to keep CDN's safe (including extending the 14 day mandatory quarantine once you arrive in Canada).
> Paid in full, if I cancel before June 10th I'll get all money back (or can move it to another cruise we have booked). If DCL cancels after I do I could lose out on the 125% FCC. But if I don't cancel and DCL somehow miraculously sails but I'm stuck in Canada (either because the border is still closed or the 14 day quarantine is still in place) I'm screwed. Sensible thing is for me to cancel by June 10th so I don't lose any money. Airfare is already booked so I'll get a 24 month credit from Westjet.
> 
> As an aside, I'm really hating this new set up on the boards.


If you move your cruise and they cancel, there is a chance you still get the FCC, they've done it for the first waves of cancellations


----------



## mommy2allyandaveri

Ugh, so bummed. While I'm holding to rebook, the cruise I wanted jumped $1300


----------



## bcwife76

harriet2 said:


> If you move your cruise and they cancel, there is a chance you still get the FCC, they've done it for the first waves of cancellations


Good point. I don't want to count on that though so I'm better off cancelling and just getting all my money back (or I guess moving it to a cruise I have booked later in 2021).

I notice the page is back to normal now, must've been a funny glitch! lol


----------



## fdefulvio

I have a mid August Fantasy scheduled. I don’t want to be one of the first sailings. I rolled the dice and paid in full. Hoping for a cancellation with 125% credit.

If they don’t cancel, they better at least offer a last minute full refund or some kind of large incentive if they force people to be first out. Cayman Islands already announced they will not be allowing ships to dock through August. That’s just one of many inconveniences that I expect will detract from the experience I’ve committed a significant amount of money to.


----------



## Candycane83

mommy2allyandaveri said:


> Ugh, so bummed. While I'm holding to rebook, the cruise I wanted jumped $1300


How long were you on hold? Just curious because I’m still waiting for my email and raring to call now...


----------



## mommy2allyandaveri

Still waiting, going on about an hour. But I booked through Costco. I've been watching this one and it just jumped about 30 minutes ago.


----------



## Candycane83

mommy2allyandaveri said:


> Still waiting, going on about an hour. But I booked through Costco. I've been watching this one and it just jumped about 30 minutes ago.


I put a reservation on hold a few days ago, not sure if it would help you now...


----------



## 4077

fdefulvio said:


> If they don’t cancel, they better at least offer a last minute full refund or some kind of large incentive if they force people to be first out. Cayman Islands already announced they will not be allowing ships to dock through August. That’s just one of many inconveniences that I expect will detract from the experience I’ve committed a significant amount of money to.



I took that chance too.... I would go if they sailed, but not if kids clubs, pools, etc would not be available. I am not as upset about ports (although my wife differs on that point), but if TOO many of the things that make a DCL cruise what it is were cancelled, I would be requesting 100% refund myself as well... I know it is in black and white when refunds are available and what percentage after your PIF... however, these are far from normal times... if they are going to send a DCL cruise with most of the features that make it DCL unavailable, I’d like the choice of getting a full refund. (My OPINION/gut feeling is that Disney would do that if you called and said you didn’t want to pay to sail on a “non-Disney” Disney cruise, but ) Changes to ports, or to days at sea, while disappointing/annoying seem to be more “normal” in the sense that due to weather/storms you can be re-routed and not get any of your cruise fare back.... however, shutting down multiple aspects of daily life on a Disney cruise ship (the kids clubs, pools, etc) seems more out of norm and when known before a cruise departure to me would be a time for Disney to permit , and perhaps even offer, 100% refunds after PIF date if you choose not to sail
with this significantly reduced experience.


----------



## TestingH2O

bcwife76 said:


> I notice the page is back to normal now, must've been a funny glitch! lol


Mine is still awful.  I reported it on the tech board, but anything that isn't happening 100% of the time is obviously harder to fix.


----------



## K8T

4077 said:


> I took that chance too.... I would go if they sailed, but not if kids clubs, pools, etc would not be available. I am not as upset about ports (although my wife differs on that point), but if TOO many of the things that make a DCL cruise what it is were cancelled, I would be requesting 100% refund myself as well... I know it is in black and white when refunds are available and what percentage after your PIF... however, these are far from normal times... if they are going to send a DCL cruise with most of the features that make it DCL unavailable, I’d like the choice of getting a full refund. (My OPINION/gut feeling is that Disney would do that if you called and said you didn’t want to pay to sail on a “non-Disney” Disney cruise, but ) Changes to ports, or to days at sea, while disappointing/annoying seem to be more “normal” in the sense that due to weather/storms you can be re-routed and not get any of your cruise fare back.... however, shutting down multiple aspects of daily life on a Disney cruise ship (the kids clubs, pools, etc) seems more out of norm and when known before a cruise departure to me would be a time for Disney to permit , and perhaps even offer, 100% refunds after PIF date if you choose not to sail
> with this significantly reduced experience.



This is exactly my concern on our Magic cruise mid August, that and the fact we might not be able to get there if the U.K. shuts borders due to a lockdown.  

You have more faith in DCL doing the right thing than me.  I’ve just booked next year, to reserve what seems to rapidly vanishing staterooms. but do we pay $5,000 on Friday.


----------



## fdefulvio

I suspect for at least the first few weeks of cruises, they will have to be at a reduced capacity. If the parks are any indication, it will have to be 50% or less. Shanghai reopening was under 30%. 

Then the question becomes how do they get down to those numbers?  I would think they would have to first offer a 100% refund to get guests to voluntarily cancel to get down to those numbers. I doubt too many people are cancelling on their own with a large financial loss. It’s certainly going to be interesting.


----------



## DIS_MIKE

bcwife76 said:


> I notice the page is back to normal now, must've been a funny glitch! lol


Still all whacked out for me.


----------



## AZMermaid

harriet2 said:


> If you move your cruise and they cancel, there is a chance you still get the FCC, they've done it for the first waves of cancellations


I’m hoping for this for this latest batch. We were in the July 1 and rebooked to Thanksgiving last month. We did get refund of the $500 price difference, wondering if that will affect it now. If we dont get it, it’s okay, but hoping we do!


----------



## AZMermaid

DIS_MIKE said:


> Still all whacked out for me.


Me too


----------



## wombat_5606

TestingH2O said:


> Mine is still awful.  I reported it on the tech board, but anything that isn't happening 100% of the time is obviously harder to fix.





AZMermaid said:


> Me too



Mine was better for a bit, but it's back to being weird.

Ok, everyone can have a little chuckle on me, because I don't really know anything about all this, except my little story.

I checked the DISboards on my iphone and it looks fine. 

Here's my story;

My daughter has a web page and when she does upgrades, she has varying degrees of visual quirkiness, depending on which platform you're accessing it from. She has to call us to check her changes on our iphones/itunes because she has an Android. 

So, maybe they are making some changes and they aren't showing up correctly?

Is anyone using an Android phone to follow this page?


----------



## DIS_MIKE

wombat_5606 said:


> Is anyone using an Android phone to follow this page?


It is better on Android with the reply box back at the bottom but there's still a bunch of blank and unused empty space if I scroll to the right.


----------



## havaneselover

I paid in full Sunday for my 8/10 Alaska cruise. I'm ready for DCL to cancel so I can rebook for Europe next summer. Just need dd to make up her mind on which cruise she would like to take. I want the 11-night from Dover to Copenhagen but it's her graduation trip, so her choice.


----------



## Hegemon

mommy2allyandaveri said:


> Ugh, so bummed. While I'm holding to rebook, the cruise I wanted jumped $1300


So sorry to hear that. I really hope you get everything you want! We grabbed a placeholder booking last week for a cruise in 2021 but we lost our "perfect" room and are on the second dinner seating now. We're debating whether main or second is going to be a big deal for us. Also, I'm worried that we won't be able to get our same excursions and adults-only dinner reservations. Bummed that it's going to be another seven months of wondering about what we're going to be able  to do on the cruise. I hope Disney does something to help people who did everything "right" the first time and are now behind the curve post-rebooking.


----------



## Seamama

No surprises here, but sharing anyway. The Canadian government hasn’t yet said anything about extending port closures past the original July 1 date, but Vancouver says it doesn’t want any cruisers there this summer. https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/brit...ruise-ships-not-welcome-this-summer-1.5567086


----------



## 4077

We booked Fantasy for next August as a back up to this August 8 cruise likely canceling.... bring on the countdown to next years cancellations!


----------



## lilmc

I’m sure this has been asked before, but I’ve missed it being discussed: we were a 125% credit cancelled cruise in March, rebooked Aug 1st, if that gets cancelled as well, are thoughts that it will be 125% again?


----------



## Blues Image

lilmc said:


> I’m sure this has been asked before, but I’ve missed it being discussed: we were a 125% credit cancelled cruise in March, rebooked Aug 1st, if that gets cancelled as well, are thoughts that it will be 125% again?



No. You never get more than 125% of your original fare.


----------



## gismo1554

harriet2 said:


> Wow, that sounds very lenient! We got an email that they wouldn't cover unless you had the extra policy before January 30th (is that when the WHO declared it a pandemic?), we didn't have it, so far we've only lost the one hotel, which isn't too bad for us (all the DLP trips that got cancelled from under us, more then cover that) and we're still waiting for the response from the hotel if they maybe will allow us to move the booking. Already discussed with my husband, that if we ever get kids, we're getting the extra policy



Yeah I was surprised if I'm honest but that's what it claims. It says as "Following extensive consultation with our insurer we are pleased to inform you that all trips you currently have booked are covered for cancellation that is both necessary and reasonable due to coronavirus.... In addition when traveling to a country where no FCO advise against travelling exists before departing the UK your trip will have cover for any valid medical claims caused by coronavirus". It is also says that if you are due to renew the policy then they are pleased to confirm that the cover will extend to the new policy as long as there's been no break in cover. Definitely will be renewing with them this summer


----------



## K8T

gismo1554 said:


> Yeah I was surprised if I'm honest but that's what it claims. It says as "Following extensive consultation with our insurer we are pleased to inform you that all trips you currently have booked are covered for cancellation that is both necessary and reasonable due to coronavirus.... In addition when traveling to a country where no FCO advise against travelling exists before departing the UK your trip will have cover for any valid medical claims caused by coronavirus". It is also says that if you are due to renew the policy then they are pleased to confirm that the cover will extend to the new policy as long as there's been no break in cover. Definitely will be renewing with them this summer



Can I ask which company you are with?


----------



## T & R

Blues Image said:


> No. You never get more than 125% of your original fare.



What if your second booking costs more and you had to pay out of pocket in addition to the 125% received from first booking? Doesn't seem right that if the 2nd booking is cancelled, you would only get 125% of the first cheaper booking.


----------



## gismo1554

K8T said:


> Can I ask which company you are with?



So this was with Coverwise. Honestly was shocked it was so good as it wasn't an expensive policy but I will be renewing with them to keep this bonus!

Also I agree with T & R that I'm not sure how things could work with the 125% extra if you have booked and then paid extra so say cruise originally cost $1000 (just doing for ease of maths) and then you rebooked on a $2000 room they would need to either not give the 125% on the next cruise at all so you would only get $2000 or somehow work out the 125% of the $750 extra you have paid and then add this to the $1250 of the original 125%. The second way would be very very messy and the first seems a little unfair. I think its about $200 that you would be loosing out on by having rebooked the first time and paying the extra if my maths is right. I have a feeling until this happens and someone reports we wont be able to work out which way it goes but I feel they will do the 125% of whatever you have currently paid to make the maths simple rather than trying to adjust.


----------



## tink2020

We got the FCC email today for our 9-night southern. Has anyone had experience rebooking with the credit, but to a lower fare cruise? Is the remainder of the credit kept on file or forfeited?


----------



## harriet2

tink2020 said:


> We got the FCC email today for our 9-night southern. Has anyone had experience rebooking with the credit, but to a lower fare cruise? Is the remainder of the credit kept on file or forfeited?


It will be obb


----------



## tink2020

harriet2 said:


> It will be obb



Thanks so much! I did check in with them, and got the same information - with some additional info.

In our case, we were booked on quite a pricey itinerary. To change to any itinerary in the coming months, we’d have still had $8,000 leftover. Even doing our worst, that’s a hefty onboard credit 

The FCC can be split over any number of sailings within the 15-month window. I wanted to share, in case that helps anyone else!


----------



## DIS_MIKE

wombat_5606 said:


> Thanks so much! I did check in with them, and got the same information - with some additional info.
> 
> In our case, we were booked on quite a pricey itinerary. To change to any itinerary in the coming months, we’d have still had $8,000 leftover. Even doing our worst, that’s a hefty onboard credit
> 
> The FCC can be split over any number of sailings within the 15-month window. I wanted to share, in case that helps anyone else!


With that amount of OBC......they should let you steer the ship!


----------



## FigmentSpark

tink2020 said:


> Thanks so much! I did check in with them, and got the same information - with some additional info.
> 
> In our case, we were booked on quite a pricey itinerary. To change to any itinerary in the coming months, we’d have still had $8,000 leftover. Even doing our worst, that’s a hefty onboard credit
> 
> The FCC can be split over any number of sailings within the 15-month window. I wanted to share, in case that helps anyone else!


I was told that credit can be used for anything you can book with DCL, including airfare, insurance and even a successive land WDW portion IF you book the land portion through DCL (not WDW).  That might help you spend some money.


----------



## tink2020

DIS_MIKE said:


> With that amount of OBC......they should let you steer the ship!


I agree! There are five of us and it’s a verandah credit, but I can’t imagine how much people are dealing/working with who had these - or the european cruises(!) on a concierge booking


----------



## tink2020

FigmentSpark said:


> I was told that credit can be used for anything you can book with DCL, including airfare, insurance and even a successive land WDW portion IF you book the land portion through DCL (not WDW).  That might help you spend some money.



I ended up booking a 7-night replacement, and paying off/paying down other reservations. Definitely took the sting out of the cancelation.


----------



## ColoradoMom12

My July 20 cruise was officially cancelled today. We have a cruise booked for next summer. Is it possible to use the credit to pay for that? Or would I need to request a refund, wait until I see it on my credit card and then pay for next summer?


----------



## Seamama

There’s a lot of unfair things that have happened because of this virus. It’s not fair that Disney (and many other businesses) are losing money, either. They don’t legally owe us anything other than a full refund for a canceled cruise. With a refund, we have been made whole. The extra 25% is a nice gesture, even if it doesn’t cover all of the extra money that *we choose* to pay when we book again on a more expensive cruise. It’s no one’s fault, just one of the many crummy things about a pandemic.



T & R said:


> What if your second booking costs more and you had to pay out of pocket in addition to the 125% received from first booking? Doesn't seem right that if the 2nd booking is cancelled, you would only get 125% of the first cheaper booking.


----------



## Blues Image

T & R said:


> What if your second booking costs more and you had to pay out of pocket in addition to the 125% received from first booking? Doesn't seem right that if the 2nd booking is cancelled, you would only get 125% of the first cheaper booking.



Sorry, I should've been more clear. Basically, you will get back whatever you put in. If I paid 7,000 for my original fare, and Disney cancels, I get 125% of that as FCC, so 8,750. Let's say I realize that using the FCC, I can upgrade to a 10,000 cabin by adding in another 1,250. So I rebook on a second cruise and add 1,250. At this point I've put in 8,250 of my money. If Disney cancels that second cruise and I want a refund, I'll get back 8,250.


----------



## Trera

tink2020 said:


> Thanks so much! I did check in with them, and got the same information - with some additional info.
> 
> In our case, we were booked on quite a pricey itinerary. To change to any itinerary in the coming months, we’d have still had $8,000 leftover. Even doing our worst, that’s a hefty onboard credit
> 
> The FCC can be split over any number of sailings within the 15-month window. I wanted to share, in case that helps anyone else!


we were on that cruise also. We ended up just cancelling and getting a refund.

Not sure how long it will be before we come back to cruising as our DD is a little older and we also like travel to other countries now that we have done some many cruises on DCL.

Good luck to everyone working through your DCL issues during this pandemic.


----------



## T & R

Seamama said:


> There’s a lot of unfair things that have happened because of this virus. It’s not fair that Disney (and many other businesses) are losing money, either. They don’t legally owe us anything other than a full refund for a canceled cruise. With a refund, we have been made whole. The extra 25% is a nice gesture, even if it doesn’t cover all of the extra money that *we choose* to pay when we book again on a more expensive cruise.



One of the many reasons why I do not use the term "fair" or "unfair". Most adults have no expectation of fairness in life.

On another note we all understand that the cancellation is through no fault of their own but I do not agree that refunding your money makes you whole, which is why they offer the 125%. I do not understand why airlines think this way as well. You pay for a service of getting from point A to point B. If they do not deliver and refund your money, you're not made whole because your left sitting in the terminal at point A with a pocket full of refund money. We had an expectation of service to be at point B rather than being left sitting at point A. Airlines usually shrug it off with a voucher or refund and act like they're doing you a favor but we didn't want nor pay for a voucher, we paid to get to a destination that they offered to do for a pre-paid price.
Also, most of us plan cruises a year+ out or more. When DCL cancels, you're doing a last minute re-book for a future cruise that is only 2 to 15 months out. We all know that many times the closer you wait to the cruise date the higher the price is. So when they give you 125%, they're just covering you for the last minute re-book increase in prices rather than lowering the prices of their upcoming cruises. They can keep the published rates of their upcoming cruises inflated high or even raise them.


----------



## K8T

Well we cancelled our 7 night Northern Europe cruise in August as PIF was tomorrow.   DCL. were unable, or unwilling to give any reassurances that if we couldn’t get to the cruise due to lockdown again, or the airport closed, we would not incur any penalty for cancellation.

They also couldn’t tell us what would be in place by way of pools bring open, theatre shows etc.  

So we have lost our OBC and our discount, as they wouldn’t let us move that, as it was up in October.  

We had booked our flights, so are hoping to transfer those and we have booked 10 nights Northern Europe next year. 
Maybe we should have had a gamble for the 125% FFC - but it’s a lot of money to lose even part of and so many variables.


----------



## randumb0

K8T said:


> Well we cancelled our 7 night Northern Europe cruise in August as PIF was tomorrow.   DCL. were unable, or unwilling to give any reassurances that if we couldn’t get to the cruise due to lockdown again, or the airport closed, we would not incur any penalty for cancellation.
> 
> They also couldn’t tell us what would be in place by way of pools bring open, theatre shows etc.
> 
> So we have lost our OBC and our discount, as they wouldn’t let us move that, as it was up in October.
> 
> We had booked our flights, so are hoping to transfer those and we have booked 10 nights Northern Europe next year.
> Maybe we should have had a gamble for the 125% FFC - but it’s a lot of money to lose even part of and so many variables.



Makes sense. You had to do what was comfortable to you


----------



## harriet2

K8T said:


> Well we cancelled our 7 night Northern Europe cruise in August as PIF was tomorrow.   DCL. were unable, or unwilling to give any reassurances that if we couldn’t get to the cruise due to lockdown again, or the airport closed, we would not incur any penalty for cancellation.
> 
> They also couldn’t tell us what would be in place by way of pools bring open, theatre shows etc.
> 
> So we have lost our OBC and our discount, as they wouldn’t let us move that, as it was up in October.
> 
> We had booked our flights, so are hoping to transfer those and we have booked 10 nights Northern Europe next year.
> Maybe we should have had a gamble for the 125% FFC - but it’s a lot of money to lose even part of and so many variables.


If you moved (instead of cancelled and rebooked), they might still give you the 125% (and placeholder?) after your original cruise is cancelled. They have done it before and that'll be what we're going for (also booked with placeholder)


----------



## Canadian Girl

I cancelled my Greek cruise on the paid in full date and also lost my booking credit . I did rebook after the fact, for next year, but did not receive any compensation. Moving my OBC was not given as an option for me, which I is why I just cancelled.  Luckily I did have another more recent OBC sans the $200.00 applied. I also didn't want more than  $11,000 CAD tied up for a year when there was no guarantee the cruise would go ahead back then.


----------



## K8T

harriet2 said:


> If you moved (instead of cancelled and rebooked), they might still give you the 125% (and placeholder?) after your original cruise is cancelled. They have done it before and that'll be what we're going for (also booked with placeholder)



we asked if we just rebooked would they honour at least the OBC and was told no. The only way was if we PIF and then the FFC if the cruise was cancelled, which at the moment it wasn’t.
It’s done now and to be honest, for the peace of mind I’m happier.  I don’t think any cruises this year, will be like the cruises as we knew them and that’s no fun.


----------



## Seamama

I see where you’re coming from. I was taking more of a legal definition of “wholeness.” 

If I pay a company for a product/service, and they don’t deliver it, I should get my money back. I wouldn’t expect more than 100% of what I paid. I get 100% back, then I consider myself “whole.”

That Disney gives an extra 25% is simply their goodwill and/or an incentive to rebook. It would be nice if the extra money I got would be equal to the extra money I’m out (because it’s late now to be booking for next year’s cruises) but given the situation, everyone’s going to be stuck taking some losses here and there.



T & R said:


> One of the many reasons why I do not use the term "fair" or "unfair". Most adults have no expectation of fairness in life.
> 
> On another note we all understand that the cancellation is through no fault of their own but I do not agree that refunding your money makes you whole, which is why they offer the 125%. I do not understand why airlines think this way as well. You pay for a service of getting from point A to point B. If they do not deliver and refund your money, you're not made whole because your left sitting in the terminal at point A with a pocket full of refund money. We had an expectation of service to be at point B rather than being left sitting at point A. Airlines usually shrug it off with a voucher or refund and act like they're doing you a favor but we didn't want nor pay for a voucher, we paid to get to a destination that they offered to do for a pre-paid price.
> Also, most of us plan cruises a year+ out or more. When DCL cancels, you're doing a last minute re-book for a future cruise that is only 2 to 15 months out. We all know that many times the closer you wait to the cruise date the higher the price is. So when they give you 125%, they're just covering you for the last minute re-book increase in prices rather than lowering the prices of their upcoming cruises. They can keep the published rates of their upcoming cruises inflated high or even raise them.


----------



## kittlesona

I apologize, I have not read through all 164 pages of this thread. My cruise was supposed to be July 19-24. That is obviously within the most recent set of cancellations. Any idea when I’ll get the email from Disney regarding getting my money back or putting it toward a future cruise? I booked through a travel agent if that makes a difference.


----------



## BadPinkTink

kittlesona said:


> I apologize, I have not read through all 164 pages of this thread. My cruise was supposed to be July 19-24. That is obviously within the most recent set of cancellations. Any idea when I’ll get the email from Disney regarding getting my money back or putting it toward a future cruise? I booked through a travel agent if that makes a difference.



contact your travel agent


----------



## Elsa75

Hi all - quick question - I cancelled my August Northern Europe cruise for all the obvious reasons and I did not want to risk having our flights cancelled or another outbreak over the summer now that everything is reopening. I would like to ultimately go if things settle down but the cruises are not on the website. If they are not cancelled, has anyone asked about rebooking, closer to the cruise date? I should have thought of that in advance when I was on the call, but to be honest the guy I spoke to, to cancel seemed to have NO IDEA what he was doing - very very unusual for DCL!! We went in circles for almost an hour trying to transfer my deposits and FCC to other cruises. Please let me know if anyone has thoughts.


----------



## _auroraborealis_

Elsa75 said:


> Hi all - quick question - I cancelled my August Northern Europe cruise for all the obvious reasons and I did not want to risk having our flights cancelled or another outbreak over the summer now that everything is reopening. I would like to ultimately go if things settle down but the cruises are not on the website. If they are not cancelled, has anyone asked about rebooking, closer to the cruise date? I should have thought of that in advance when I was on the call, but to be honest the guy I spoke to, to cancel seemed to have NO IDEA what he was doing - very very unusual for DCL!! We went in circles for almost an hour trying to transfer my deposits and FCC to other cruises. Please let me know if anyone has thoughts.



The cruises aren't on the site because they're likely going to cancel them and they don't want fresh bookings now. IF they decide as a sure thing they will sail they will allow booking.


----------



## harriet2

_auroraborealis_ said:


> The cruises aren't on the site because they're likely going to cancel them and they don't want fresh bookings now. IF they decide as a sure thing they will sail they will allow booking.


Not only does it not allow new bookings, we're booked on one of those cruises and it doesn't let us change our room type, they are in some kind of hibernate setting


----------



## Garyjames220

harriet2 said:


> Not only does it not allow new bookings, we're booked on one of those cruises and it doesn't let us change our room type, they are in some kind of hibernate setting


Do u think they will just get cancelled


----------



## pearljammer

Just saw where Canada and Mexico travel ban was extended to June 22nd.   Wonder if airlines will further extend times to use vouchers.


----------



## bcwife76

pearljammer said:


> Just saw where Canada and Mexico travel ban was extended to June 22nd.   Wonder if airlines will further extend times to use vouchers.


We live in Vancouver, supposed to be travelling to Orlando in late August. Now that the border closure has been extended to June 21 I'm going to have to cancel our Dream cruise because if it gets extended AGAIN next month and the cruise actually sails, I'm not going to be able to get on it. We have tickets roundtrip with Westjet and the refund will go into a travel bank for up to 24 months (and can extend that for another 24 months if you pay a $21 fee). However, I have up until the day before we fly to cancel and get that travel credit so eventhough I need to cancel our cruise by June 10 in order to not lose our deposit, I have until August 23rd to cancel the flight which actually gives me an extension. I don't know about US airlines but I don't see WJ or Air Canada changing their policies at this point.


----------



## FSU Girl

Elsa75 said:


> Hi all - quick question - I cancelled my August Northern Europe cruise for all the obvious reasons and I did not want to risk having our flights cancelled or another outbreak over the summer now that everything is reopening. I would like to ultimately go if things settle down but the cruises are not on the website. If they are not cancelled, has anyone asked about rebooking, closer to the cruise date? I should have thought of that in advance when I was on the call, but to be honest the guy I spoke to, to cancel seemed to have NO IDEA what he was doing - very very unusual for DCL!! We went in circles for almost an hour trying to transfer my deposits and FCC to other cruises. Please let me know if anyone has thoughts.


I would guess even if they end up not cancelling they won’t come back on to book. They would need to comply with distancing and a full ship wouldn’t allow that. But I do think it’s way more likely they’ll just end up being cancelled. Some places are slowly starting to reopen, cruises will probably be the last to do so


----------



## Elsa75

Hello everyone - I was just notified by air canada that all our flights to Copenhagen and back were cancelled (departure date Aug 10). Relieved to have cancelled the cruise. What a mess. I cant wait for this to just end! I hope everyone is staying safe and well.


----------



## harriet2

FSU Girl said:


> I would guess even if they end up not cancelling they won’t come back on to book. They would need to comply with distancing and a full ship wouldn’t allow that. But I do think it’s way more likely they’ll just end up being cancelled. Some places are slowly starting to reopen, cruises will probably be the last to do so


I really wonder how many booking they have left on these cruises... Our group on the page which shall not be named has multiple families cancelling daily


----------



## FSU Girl

harriet2 said:


> I really wonder how many booking they have left on these cruises... Our group on the page which shall not be named has multiple families cancelling daily


I’m in one of those groups too. We cancelled and a lot of others have too, but there are still many saying they won’t be cancelling unless Disney cancels


----------



## harriet2

FSU Girl said:


> I’m in one of those groups too. We cancelled and a lot of others have too, but there are still many saying they won’t be cancelling unless Disney cancels


for our cruise that group seems to be really getting small. Some said it a few weeks ago, but now they're also cancelling


----------



## Primeval Princess

I don't think there will be any European or Alaskan cruises in 2020.


----------



## mmmears

FSU Girl said:


> I’m in one of those groups too. We cancelled and a lot of others have too, but there are still many saying they won’t be cancelling unless Disney cancels



I'm in one, too, and I am seeing what you are seeing, but I have a feeling that the ones who are "going no matter what" are a very vocal minority. Sadly we canceled before the (old) PIF date.  It just wasn't worth the stress.


----------



## Primeval Princess

T & R said:


> I do not understand why airlines think this way as well. You pay for a service of getting from point A to point B. If they do not deliver and refund your money, you're not made whole because your left sitting in the terminal at point A with a pocket full of refund money. We had an expectation of service to be at point B rather than being left sitting at point A. Airlines usually shrug it off with a voucher or refund and act like they're doing you a favor but we didn't want nor pay for a voucher, we paid to get to a destination that they offered to do for a pre-paid price.


Reevaluate which airlines you fly with, if the ones you're using will leave you stranded at the gate. Some people love to hate on the legacy carriers (American, Delta, United) but they have interline agreements to help one another get stranded passengers to their final destinations if they had to cancel a flight on them. So if American cancels last-minute & can't offer me a replacement flight, they'll do their best to put me on a flight (at their expense) via Delta or United.

The low cost carriers like Southwest and Frontier, have no such agreements with other carriers, which is why they hand out refunds/vouchers, shrug their shoulders & walk away if they have to cancel last-minute.


----------



## wombat_5606

Kayak has a page that is showing all the countries and their policies concerning foreign air travel. It might be interesting to follow if you have a cruise in the near future. I'm fairly certain that if you can't fly there, they aren't going to let you port there either. 

https://www.kayak.com/travel-restrictions/


----------



## Elsa75

mmmears said:


> I'm in one, too, and I am seeing what you are seeing, but I have a feeling that the ones who are "going no matter what" are a very vocal minority. Sadly we canceled before the (old) PIF date.  It just wasn't worth the stress.


I was of the same mind - I would have been thrilled to go no matter what, but the burden of flights and the prospect of no refund after PIF if there was a problem with my country or flights just made the stakes too high. I think at this point it is pretty irresponsible of DCL not to have more transparency about their cancellation plans when we can all see where this is going.


----------



## Primeval Princess

Elsa75 said:


> I think at this point it is pretty irresponsible of DCL not to have more transparency about their cancellation plans when we can all see where this is going.


This. Disney is definitely straining the affection of their guests (both cruise guests and WDW resort guests) by keeping their summer travel plans up in the air until the last minute.


----------



## Karin1984

wombat_5606 said:


> Kayak has a page that is showing all the countries and their policies concerning foreign air travel. It might be interesting to follow if you have a cruise in the near future. I'm fairly certain that if you can't fly there, they aren't going to let you port there either.
> 
> https://www.kayak.com/travel-restrictions/


Thanks! I only wonder how correct it is. As Belgium should be 'fully closed', but is only registered as 'partially closed', or when travel for essential workers allowed, is it then considered 'partial'?


----------



## wombat_5606

Karin1984 said:


> Thanks! I only wonder how correct it is. As Belgium should be 'fully closed', but is only registered as 'partially closed', or when travel for essential workers allowed, is it then considered 'partial'?



Yes, that is going to be the problem, isn't it? How often is it going to be updated or is it accurate?

There is a statement about each country when you continue scrolling on the page. Here's the one for Belgium.

*Belgium*
Belgium has restricted the entry of all travelers who are not arriving from EEA Member States, Switzerland or the United Kingdom.
Nationals, permanent residents, and long-term visa holders of EEA Member States, Switzerland, and the United Kingdom, and their family members may still enter Belgium.
Diplomats, humanitarian aid workers, and military personnel may also enter the country.
Nationals of Andorra, Monaco, Montenegro, North Macedonia, San Marino, Serbia and Vatican City may enter Belgium with proof of connection travel to their home country.
Passenger flights are only allowed to operate between 7:00AM and 9:00PM. This does not apply to humanitarian, repatriation, and United Nations flights.

Seems to be pretty comprehensive but hopefully we can, at least, use it as a place to start looking. It might not be the final source, but I thought it could be helpful.


----------



## harriet2

wombat_5606 said:


> Yes, that is going to be the problem, isn't it? How often is it going to be updated or is it accurate?
> 
> There is a statement about each country when you continue scrolling on the page. Here's the one for Belgium.
> 
> *Belgium*
> Belgium has restricted the entry of all travelers who are not arriving from EEA Member States, Switzerland or the United Kingdom.
> Nationals, permanent residents, and long-term visa holders of EEA Member States, Switzerland, and the United Kingdom, and their family members may still enter Belgium.
> Diplomats, humanitarian aid workers, and military personnel may also enter the country.
> Nationals of Andorra, Monaco, Montenegro, North Macedonia, San Marino, Serbia and Vatican City may enter Belgium with proof of connection travel to their home country.
> Passenger flights are only allowed to operate between 7:00AM and 9:00PM. This does not apply to humanitarian, repatriation, and United Nations flights.
> 
> Seems to be pretty comprehensive but hopefully we can, at least, use it as a place to start looking. It might not be the final source, but I thought it could be helpful.


This information is incorrect and it has been for I think 2 months, so not a recent change, which is why Karin said it should state they are fully closed (only essential travel is allowed, even residents aren't allowed to travel within the country, unless essential)


----------



## wombat_5606

harriet2 said:


> This information is incorrect and it has been for I think 2 months, so not a recent change, which is why Karin said it should state they are fully closed (only essential travel is allowed, even residents aren't allowed to travel within the country, unless essential)



Well, then maybe that isn't going to quite as helpful as I hoped.


----------



## Karin1984

wombat_5606 said:


> Well, then maybe that isn't going to quite as helpful as I hoped.


Not necessarily, it gives a good overview of how things are handled. It's probably just a case of semantics, what does 'Completely closed' and 'Partially closed' mean. The list with all the descriptions works better than the map. 
When I read the description of Canada and Belgium, there isn't much difference, both let in residents and essential workers. One is Completely Closed, the other Partially.


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

Elsa75 said:


> Hello everyone - I was just notified by air Canada that all our flights to Copenhagen and back were canceled (departure date Aug 10). Relieved to have canceled the cruise. What a mess. I can't wait for this to just end! I hope everyone is staying safe and well.


I'm flying to Europe next week, and that flight got canceled two times. This is just because the airlines are changing flights to combine as many passengers as possible. However, instead of rebooking you automatically onto that new flight, they just cancel. I guess this is to 'weed out' anyone who didn't want to fly anyway. Those like me who want to fly as planned just call the airline and you'll be moved to a 'new' flight.

It seems it worked out for you though with the cruise also having been canceled.


----------



## harriet2

wombat_5606 said:


> Yes, that is going to be the problem, isn't it? How often is it going to be updated or is it accurate?
> 
> There is a statement about each country when you continue scrolling on the page. Here's the one for Belgium.
> 
> *Belgium*
> Belgium has restricted the entry of all travelers who are not arriving from EEA Member States, Switzerland or the United Kingdom.
> *Nationals, permanent residents, and long-term visa holders of EEA Member States, Switzerland, and the United Kingdom, and their family members may still enter Belgium.*
> Diplomats, humanitarian aid workers, and military personnel may also enter the country.
> Nationals of Andorra, Monaco, Montenegro, North Macedonia, San Marino, Serbia and Vatican City may enter Belgium with proof of connection travel to their home country.
> Passenger flights are only allowed to operate between 7:00AM and 9:00PM. This does not apply to humanitarian, repatriation, and United Nations flights.
> 
> Seems to be pretty comprehensive but hopefully we can, at least, use it as a place to start looking. It might not be the final source, but I thought it could be helpful.





Karin1984 said:


> Not necessarily, it gives a good overview of how things are handled. It's probably just a case of semantics, what does 'Completely closed' and 'Partially closed' mean. The list with all the descriptions works better than the map.
> When I read the description of Canada and Belgium, there isn't much difference, both let in residents and essential workers. One is Completely Closed, the other Partially.


The bolded part in the first quote isn't correct right? And if it was, then partially closed would be a good description...


----------



## wombat_5606

Karin1984 said:


> Not necessarily, it gives a good overview of how things are handled. It's probably just a case of semantics, what does 'Completely closed' and 'Partially closed' mean. The list with all the descriptions works better than the map.
> When I read the description of Canada and Belgium, there isn't much difference, both let in residents and essential workers. One is Completely Closed, the other Partially.



Words matter, though. Maybe it's just a mistake? But that is odd. I guess I will start with the map and statements and then do some more research.


----------



## bbel

Although they announced it a few days ago, I only just saw it, but Virgin Voyages have cancelled all cruises until mid October. 

I know their circumstances are totally different to most/all other lines, but I cant help but think they're being the most realistic right now.


----------



## LizzyDragon

Question for those of you who were on one of the Disney cruises that Disney cancelled, and took the 125%- were you PIF or not PIF yet? I've got a mid-August cruise that could be cancelled, but it's not PIF yet and didn't know if it makes a difference for the FCC.


----------



## fdefulvio

Are you sure your PIF date hasn’t past? My Aug 15th PIF date was last week. It’s my understanding that your reservation would be cancelled if you didn’t PIF by that date.

The policy really doesn’t matter at this point because all remaining August reservations should be PIF by next week. 

Regardless, I did get the impression that PIF was required to get the 125%. I rolled the dice and paid mine in full hoping for a cancellation. I have a 10% onboard booking discount and $200 OBC that I would like to keep.


----------



## Donna3271

fdefulvio said:


> Are you sure your PIF date hasn’t past? My Aug 15th PIF date was last week. It’s my understanding that your reservation would be cancelled if you didn’t PIF by that date.
> 
> The policy really doesn’t matter at this point because all remaining August reservations should be PIF by next week.
> 
> Regardless, I did get the impression that PIF was required to get the 125%. I rolled the dice and paid mine in full hoping for a cancellation. I have a 10% onboard booking discount and $200 OBC that I would like to keep.


same here...


----------



## LizzyDragon

My PIF is June 15th for an August 14th cruise on the Dream. Looking at the way DCL has been doing rolling cancellations of about two weeks at a time every other Wednesday, I'm guessing I might know June 10th if the cruise cancels, so that's why I'm wondering about the PIF/FCC policy.


----------



## Primeval Princess

LizzyDragon said:


> Question for those of you who were on one of the Disney cruises that Disney cancelled, and took the 125%- were you PIF or not PIF yet? I've got a mid-August cruise that could be cancelled, but it's not PIF yet and didn't know if it makes a difference for the FCC.


You have to be PIF to get the 125%.


----------



## MomOTwins

LizzyDragon said:


> My PIF is June 15th for an August 14th cruise on the Dream. Looking at the way DCL has been doing rolling cancellations of about two weeks at a time every other Wednesday, I'm guessing I might know June 10th if the cruise cancels, so that's why I'm wondering about the PIF/FCC policy.


We are on that cruise too and hope it goes!  We rebooked from may and got the 125% credit, but we were PIF. It makes sens you have to be PIF because otherwise they don’t have your 100% fare to give you the bonus 25% on. You could always pay early.


----------



## ColoradoMom12

I finally called DCL yesterday after our July 20 cruise was cancelled. I wanted to know if I could transfer the payment I had made for that cruise (PIF) to a cruise I had booked for next summer. I thought I’d just have to take a refund, but I was pleasantly surprised that I was able to apply the payment towards that cruise and received the FCC as well! That cruise is now almost entirely paid. Hopefully things will have settled down by next summer and we’ll actually be able to go!


----------



## Primeval Princess

ColoradoMom12 said:


> I finally called DCL yesterday after our July 20 cruise was cancelled. I wanted to know if I could transfer the payment I had made for that cruise (PIF) to a cruise I had booked for next summer. I thought I’d just have to take a refund, but I was pleasantly surprised that I was able to apply the payment towards that cruise and received the FCC as well! That cruise is now almost entirely paid. Hopefully things will have settled down by next summer and we’ll actually be able to go!


Yes, I applied my FCC toward an already booked cruise, too. Very convenient and a great bonus!


----------



## pearljammer

So one person @GreatClips goes to work sick (w/Corona) and exposes 91 people.   Imagine if this were the boat.   While we’re still wondering how this is going to work when they open, I absolutely see people like this person who will cruise even if they don’t feel well.  So outside of exposing all those people on the boat, it will be interesting how DCL will handle situations like this.   Will they be quarantined?  Will people be released only to be quarantined at home?  At this point in the game, I don’t know that I see US ports not letting the ship back, but perhaps a plan on how to handle a scenario if exposure during cruising avoiding situations like prior to cruise shut down.


----------



## aggiedog

I met an acquaintance out in town who turned down a free mask I'd made and was passing out "I don't need masks" then told me a long story how she was sick in March with night fevers, bad cough, extreme fatigue for a week but how she kept going to work, and had her mom come to visit, saying "I just told her it was allergies, but I knew it wasn't."  

This is the sort of person who would also have no problem getting on a cruise ship.  If she's fever free at time of boarding, what would stop her?


----------



## K8T

Elsa75 said:


> I was of the same mind - I would have been thrilled to go no matter what, but the burden of flights and the prospect of no refund after PIF if there was a problem with my country or flights just made the stakes too high. I think at this point it is pretty irresponsible of DCL not to have more transparency about their cancellation plans when we can all see where this is going.



This is exactly how we felt. They didn’t seem to have any mitigation in place for ic our flight  was cancelled or our country still locked  down (UK) and if we PIF would we will be subject to cancellation fees.  They couldn’t advise on how social distancing would  be managed (other cruise lines have done this) , or if pools would be open etc.   

Like you we cancelled rather than risk losing money.  Just as well, because when we return to the UK we may have to do 14 days isolation, which would be difficult with work as school.  
I did ask the question if the cruise went ahead and we were able to fly etc. Could we book and was told very categorically no.

I know it’s unprecedented circumstances, but I do feel a little let down by the lack of information from DCL.


----------



## figmentfinesse

I do hope we get answers soon regarding August. I’m in the hope-they-cancel-group. I’m locked in with a VGT and feel very very stuck since I don’t have a choice. I never accounted for a pandemic when I booked it this way last October!


----------



## Garyjames220

I booked a non refundable room for sept and cancelled on Monday and they offered me a full refund with out any issues


----------



## figmentfinesse

Garyjames220 said:


> I booked a non refundable room for sept and cancelled on Monday and they offered me a full refund with out any issues


That is incredible news. I really thought I was out of luck!


----------



## Garyjames220

figmentfinesse said:


> That is incredible news. I really thought I was out of luck!



I called them up and just asked if it was possible to rescheadle for another cruise if we never felt comfortable going

she then said I can just give you a full refund if you wish, was not expecting that at all

we we’re on one of the sept European cruises and she said I really can’t see any way these sailings will take place anyway


----------



## billbertbuggin99

Garyjames220 said:


> I called them up and just asked if it was possible to rescheadle for another cruise if we never felt comfortable going
> 
> she then said I can just give you a full refund if you wish, was not expecting that at all
> 
> we we’re on one of the sept European cruises and she said I really can’t see any way these sailings will take place anyway


Wow, I wonder if anyone else has had any similar experiences? Maybe they are allowing people to now cancel cruises they already have decided internally will not sail, before any official announcement?


----------



## Primeval Princess

Garyjames220 said:


> I called them up and just asked if it was possible to rescheadle for another cruise if we never felt comfortable going
> 
> she then said I can just give you a full refund if you wish, was not expecting that at all
> 
> we we’re on one of the sept European cruises and she said I really can’t see any way these sailings will take place anyway


I'm not surprised. I can't see how any European or Canadian cruises would be possible this year at all.

When DCL resumes cruising, they're going to start conservatively, with their bread & butter (and close to home) Bahamian & Caribbean cruises.


----------



## harriet2

Primeval Princess said:


> I'm not surprised. I can't see how any European or Canadian cruises would be possible this year at all.
> 
> When DCL resumes cruising, they're going to start conservatively, with their bread & butter (and close to home) Bahamian & Caribbean cruises.


I'm not surprised they're probably not happening, I'm surprised a DCL employe would say it to a customer!


----------



## MomOTwins

harriet2 said:


> I'm not surprised they're probably not happening, I'm surprised a DCL employe would say it to a customer!


I actually wouldn't be surprised if they are being encouraged to offer refunds to folks for the cruises that are no longer available to book on the website.  Easier to process the whole thing in a single transaction as a total refund, rather than a partial refund now and a refund of the deposit later when they do (inevitably) cancel.


----------



## billbertbuggin99

I just called to ask about my PIF room for Europe in August and they were definitely not budging. Will just have to wait until their official announcement.


----------



## harriet2

billbertbuggin99 said:


> I just called to ask about my PIF room for Europe in August and they were definitely not budging. Will just have to wait until their official announcement.


But then your PIF date has just passed? Why didn't you cancel before the PIF date?


----------



## billbertbuggin99

harriet2 said:


> But then your PIF date has just passed? Why didn't you cancel before the PIF date?


Booked an IGT room a while back which requires full payment.


----------



## Garyjames220

billbertbuggin99 said:


> Booked an IGT room a while back which requires full payment.



i will add the first person I spoke to couldn’t cancel or change it as it was non refundable but they transferred me to guest services and they done it straight away


----------



## gismo1554

bbel said:


> Although they announced it a few days ago, I only just saw it, but Virgin Voyages have cancelled all cruises until mid October.
> 
> I know their circumstances are totally different to most/all other lines, but I cant help but think they're being the most realistic right now.



Although this does show a trend, Virgin only have 1 cruise ship and have never sailed their inaugural cruise so they are a completely different kettle of fish to Disney who have been sailing for years and others. 

I really don't know when the cruise industry will open up but we are starting to see signs that the world is opening up. None of us I think could have predicted how quickly the world would shut down and I don't think any of us truly know when it will start up again. I do not have concerns about sailing not because I'm oblivious but I believe that companies will try to mitigate the risks. Nowhere is fully free of COVID so you could pick it up anywhere and I don't think that anyone can put their life on hold for ever waiting on it to disappear as it wont. Yes there are unique risks to being onboard a cruise ship but there are also measures that I am sure they can and will put in place to help protect people. Until they start up known of us really know but I am still planning on my October cruise


----------



## jrapps

September cruises haven't hit their PIF date, that is why those of you with Aug cruises are having an issue with refunds but Sept cruises aren't. We are booked on the Fantasy Sept 4th and we have until June 5th to cancel and get a refund. Even if you have already PIF, until you hit the "PIF date" you can get a refund.


----------



## T & R

Web says Disney World is reopening July 11th but can't find any announcement from Disney. Where are they getting this? If parks open then hopefully DCL will follow.


----------



## leholcomb

T & R said:


> Web says Disney World is reopening July 11th but can't find any announcement from Disney. Where are they getting this? If parks open then hopefully DCL will follow.


It was just approved by the Orange County Economy Recovery Task Force. July 11 for MK/AK and July 15 for EPCOT and DHS. DCL is still a long ways off. It will be the last of Disney properties to open per management.


----------



## DCLDVC1

T & R said:


> Web says Disney World is reopening July 11th but can't find any announcement from Disney. Where are they getting this? If parks open then hopefully DCL will follow.



https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...proposal-to-reopen-parks-beginning-july-11th/


----------



## DCLDVC1

leholcomb said:


> It was just approved by the Orange County Economy Recovery Task Force. July 11 for MK/AK and July 15 for EPCOT and DHS. DCL is still a long ways off. It will be the last of Disney properties to open per management.



I think it's safe to say August, September and October cruises will be cancelled based on that information.


----------



## jrapps

DCLDVC1 said:


> I think it's safe to say August, September and October cruises will be cancelled based on that information.


Just curious why you think that? I am not disagreeing with you, just trying to figure it out myself. Do you think they will keep cruises closed until the parks are open to 100% capacity with no masks? So far all they have said is that Cruises will be last. Since the parks are opening now, technically they can sail in Aug or September and still be "last"


----------



## bcwife76

jrapps said:


> Just curious why you think that? I am not disagreeing with you, just trying to figure it out myself. Do you think they will keep cruises closed until the parks are open to 100% capacity with no masks? So far all they have said is that Cruises will be last. Since the parks are opening now, technically they can sail in Aug or September and still be "last"


Disney world is reopening, Disneyland has no reopening date right now so not all parks are open..


----------



## AZMermaid

I feel like the fact that they are opening a full month after most other Orlando parks shows that they are being extra cautious. So DCL won‘t restart until they are sure parks are going okay and other cruise lines have tested the waters, haha. I think October is a maybe, but I’d be surprised if things restarted before then. But this is pure speculation! We sail over Thanksgiving which I’m feeling is a 50/50 at this point.


----------



## T & R

DCLDVC1 said:


> I think it's safe to say August, September and October cruises will be cancelled based on that information.



The no sail order doesn't expire till late July, so clearly DCL would be last to open. It has to open last. The CDC no sail order means DCL has to be last to open because they couldn't open even if they wanted to. So if DCL opens July 31 or even August, that would still be last to open. October seems really far off, I would wonder why they would wait that long? Hoping they don't cancel October for personal reasons. 

Also, you have a great avatar by the way.


----------



## T & R

I guess Universal's announcement that they were opening was kind of like being the first one to jump in the pool. Now everyone is going to dive in, including Disney. SeaWorld will announce next.


----------



## BadPinkTink

Summery of info from Walt Disney World

Magic Kingdom and Animal Kingdom opening July 11
Epcot and Hollywood Studios opening July 15

There will be CM openings before these days.
Facemasks / covering will be mandatory for CM's and guests
Guests will have temperature checks before arrival at the parks
There will be advance reservation ticket system for all guests
There will be no character meet and greets, parades or fireworks

No mention of DVC, resorts or water parks
No details about advance reservation system


----------



## wombat_5606

BadPinkTink said:


> Summery of info from Walt Disney World
> 
> Magic Kingdom and Animal Kingdom opening July 11
> Epcot and Hollywood Studios opening July 15
> 
> There will be CM openings before these days.
> Facemasks / covering will be mandatory for CM's and guests
> Guests will have temperature checks before arrival at the parks
> There will be advance reservation ticket system for all guests
> There will be no character meet and greets, parades or fireworks
> 
> No mention of DVC, resorts or water parks
> No details about advance reservation system



There are a few details on the blog now. 
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-theme-parks-resort-hotels-and-disney-stores/


----------



## leholcomb

T & R said:


> I guess Universal's announcement that they were opening was kind of like being the first one to jump in the pool. Now everyone is going to dive in, including Disney. SeaWorld will announce next.


Seaworld reviewed their proposal before it was Disney's turn. The task force approved a June 11 opening for Seaworld.


----------



## Jacq7414

AZMermaid said:


> I feel like the fact that they are opening a full month after most other Orlando parks shows that they are being extra cautious. So DCL won‘t restart until they are sure parks are going okay and other cruise lines have tested the waters, haha. I think October is a maybe, but I’d be surprised if things restarted before then. But this is pure speculation! We sail over Thanksgiving which I’m feeling is a 50/50 at this point.


I’m even worried about my April 2021 cruise.  hopefully it’s sailing by then


----------



## _auroraborealis_

DVC opens June 15 and 22nd, save for VGC and AUL, which remain indefinitely closed.


----------



## harriet2

T & R said:


> The no sail order doesn't expire till late July, so clearly DCL would be last to open. It has to open last. The CDC no sail order means DCL has to be last to open because they couldn't open even if they wanted to. So if DCL opens July 31 or even August, that would still be last to open. October seems really far off, I would wonder why they would wait that long? Hoping they don't cancel October for personal reasons.
> 
> Also, you have a great avatar by the way.


Uuuuh, you're forgetting 9 parks I think... Only 4 WDW now have a date, so thinking all other 9 parks will be open before July 31, is very ambitious.


----------



## T & R

harriet2 said:


> Uuuuh, you're forgetting 9 parks



Shanghai Disneyland and Disneyworld in Orlando are good to go. The only other ones I know of are the following:

1.Disneyland California
2.Tokyo Disneyland
3.Disneyland Paris
4.Hong Kong Disneyland

Although Disney leadership has said DCL will open last, that is not set in stone. If California drags their feet for a year, I doubt they'll leave 4 ships just sitting because they're waiting to open DisneyLand prior to DCL. Also, Hong Kong is going through some major political unrest right now. The ability to re-open Hong Kong Disneyland could be an issue even if there were no virus. I don't think they'll just keep DCL closed because Hong Kong is not open yet. They're not going to cleave to some outdated statement about opening DCL last just because.


----------



## harriet2

T & R said:


> Shanghai Disneyland and Disneyworld in Orlando are good to go. The only other ones I know of are the following:
> 
> 1.Disneyland California
> 2.Tokyo Disneyland
> 3.Disneyland Paris
> 4.Hong Kong Disneyland
> 
> Although Disney leadership has said DCL will open last, that is not set in stone. If California drags their feet for a year, I doubt they'll leave 4 ships just sitting because they're waiting to open DisneyLand prior to DCL. Also, Hong Kong is going through some major political unrest right now. The ability to re-open Hong Kong Disneyland could be an issue even if there were no virus. I don't think they'll just keep DCL closed because Hong Kong is not open yet. They're not going to cleave to some outdated statement about opening DCL last just because.


I'm not saying it's set in stone, but you said if they opened July 31th, they'd still be last and I'm disputing that can be said at this time (I was also referring to parks, not resorts , so 2 waterparks in WDW, 2 in DLC, 2 in Tokyo, 2 in DLP and 1 in DLPHK, so 9 parks)


----------



## JohnGaston

The No Sail is until The CDC drops the order "OR" The Secretary of Health and Human Services’ declares that COVID-19 no longer constitutes a public health emergency "OR" July 24.

I feel like ships will be cruising in July/Aug, just not not sure about DCL, I guess it all depends on the new protocols they establish with the CDC and if the world is prepared to mature and treat sick people on cruises like patients, and not lepers or some ship flying a plague flag..


----------



## DIS_MIKE

I was cautiously optimistic for my cruise in August but with the latest announcement from Disney it's pretty apparent that DCL won't be back for a while. As we've heard from the Disney brass...DCL will be the last to resume operations. At this point they won't jump in right away so other cruise lines will start back up before them. They do seem to be playing follow the leader. Universal is opening but WDW will still be a month off. They are being cautious and they'll do the same especially for DCL. 

The big question is what will the CDC do come July when the no sail order expires. 

I'm glad the parks are starting to re-open though. I hope that is a good sign. I want to get down there but I can't handle wearing a mask for 12+ hours in the FL heat.


----------



## mmackeymouse

jrapps said:


> September cruises haven't hit their PIF date, that is why those of you with Aug cruises are having an issue with refunds but Sept cruises aren't. We are booked on the Fantasy Sept 4th and we have until June 5th to cancel and get a refund. Even if you have already PIF, until you hit the "PIF date" you can get a refund.



I'm on the same cruise. My hopes are dwindling.


----------



## JohnGaston

DIS_MIKE said:


> I was cautiously optimistic for my cruise in August but with the latest announcement from Disney it's pretty apparent that DCL won't be back for a while. As we've heard from the Disney brass...DCL will be the last to resume operations. At this point they won't jump in right away so other cruise lines will start back up before them. They do seem to be playing follow the leader. Universal is opening but WDW will still be a month off. They are being cautious and they'll do the same especially for DCL.
> 
> The big question is what will the CDC do come July when the no sail order expires.
> 
> I'm glad the parks are starting to re-open though. I hope that is a good sign. I want to get down there but I can't handle wearing a mask for 12+ hours in the FL heat.


Yup I had a Cruise in June, after that was canceled I booked in August.  I already made a reservation for June 2021 in anticipation of Aug being canceled.


----------



## randumb0

Bahamas Paradise is planning to cruise the day after the CDC expiration and will sail at 40% capacity and each crew member will have their own cabin


----------



## emilymad

With all of the rules put in place for the WDW opening I am not optimistic about DCL sailing anytime soon.  I don't see how this would translate to a cruise ship.


----------



## _auroraborealis_

emilymad said:


> With all of the rules put in place for the WDW opening I am not optimistic about DCL sailing anytime soon.  I don't see how this would translate to a cruise ship.



Well, it is worth mentioning that most CMs at WDW are union-represented and employed under US law.

DCL CMs have no union to negotiate protection, and the purpose of DCL flagging their ships non-US is to avoid US employment law.

DCL already has had lower protection standards for their CMs, so WDW's terms may not represent what DCL will do.


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

T & R said:


> Shanghai Disneyland and Disneyworld in Orlando are good to go. The only other ones I know of are the following:
> 
> 1.Disneyland California
> 2.Tokyo Disneyland
> 3.Disneyland Paris
> 4.Hong Kong Disneyland



They actually had an update regarding Paris: (the link was blocked, but the news was today at WDW News Today. Currently posted on their main page).

Paris will allow theme parks to open June 22. Disneyland Paris so far had canceled thru July 14th (no week by week cancelation like in WDW). This gives them quite some time to prepare and open mid-July even with their conservative Disney scheduling.


----------



## T & R

Chrissy-Mickey said:


> Paris will allow theme parks to open June 22



That's good news. I also read that Japan has lifted their state of emergency and have allowed theme parks to reopen. No word from Disney yet but they can now reopen in Japan if they choose to. The list of Disney parks is getting checked off, hopefully they will make it around to DCL soon.


----------



## EddieK76

I'm just hoping that my cruise that masks are not required or if they are only in shows and perhaps the terminal area.   I don't want to spend my relaxing vacation wearing a mask especially when it's our first cruise and it's for our 20th anniversary.


----------



## tee11

Yes, I have thought about this, too.    It is not possible to distance at all.   Plus, other countries would have to give permission for the ships to dock... which they may not want.... so I could see at some point perhaps it all would start again with a "cruise to nowhere", but people are booked on certain itineries.... it's really, really tough.   





emilymad said:


> With all of the rules put in place for the WDW opening I am not optimistic about DCL sailing anytime soon.  I don't see how this would translate to a cruise ship.


----------



## LizzyDragon

tee11 said:


> ...so I could see at some point perhaps it all would start again with a "cruise to nowhere", but people are booked on certain itineries.... it's really, really tough.


The PSVA prevents foreign-flagged vessels from doing cruises to nowhere. Now, if the Bahamas is ok with cruise ships coming in, Disney can at least do the 3/4-night sailings out of Port Canaveral that go only to Nassau and Castaway Cay.


----------



## DCLDVC1

tee11 said:


> Yes, I have thought about this, too.   * It is not possible to distance at all*.   Plus, other countries would have to give permission for the ships to dock... which they may not want.... so I could see at some point perhaps it all would start again with a "cruise to nowhere", but people are booked on certain itineries.... it's really, really tough.



Agreed. It would take all day just to check in at the terminal and board the ship.  Debarkation would be a nightmare.


----------



## tee11

Oh, I hadn't remembered that.  Somehow I recall regular Carnival Cruise Lines cruises to nowhere from FL... aren't they Bahamas flagged as well?  


LizzyDragon said:


> The PSVA prevents foreign-flagged vessels from doing cruises to nowhere. Now, if the Bahamas is ok with cruise ships coming in, Disney can at least do the 3/4-night sailings out of Port Canaveral that go only to Nassau and Castaway Cay.


----------



## Karin1984

T & R said:


> That's good news. I also read that Japan has lifted their state of emergency and have allowed theme parks to reopen. No word from Disney yet but they can now reopen in Japan if they choose to. The list of Disney parks is getting checked off, hopefully they will make it around to DCL soon.


Tokyo's Downtown Disney (Ikspiari) will reopen June 11th. 

My guess for Paris is that they will do Disneyland Park and Disney Village together. And I can see the Studios being closed longer if shows are not allowed. With all the construction work going on.


----------



## 4077

My opinion (because of the very truthful feeling that social distance seems close to impossible on a cruise ship) is they WILL in fact require masks because of the close quarters... whether anyone believes it helps or not..  while certainly it may not be possible to do every new procedure on a 1:1 basis from parks to ships... masks, changes to buffet, etc are very easy and very visible easy 1:1 requirements. I do not believe, IMO,  Disney will (or frankly could) have people required to wear masks in park bit not on ships...


----------



## T & R

4077 said:


> they WILL in fact require masks because of the close quarters



Generally businesses do not make rules they cannot enforce. The parks and resorts can require a mask because if you fail to comply, they'll just escort you right off the property. A ship would be entirely different, can't exactly make you walk the plank. They could just ban you from future cruises but there are a lot of one and done cruisers on the 3/4 Bahama cruise. So a DCL ban really wouldn't be a stick to use for enforcing the mask rule on these people. Also, how would that even work at Sky Bar or Meridian, would you suck your jack & coke through the mask? 

I can see masks handed out while embarking or debarking and possibly even at the theater but requiring them the length of the cruise would unpopular, unreasonable and unenforceable.


----------



## vegs1

T & R said:


> Generally businesses do not make rules they cannot enforce. The parks and resorts can require a mask because if you fail to comply, they'll just escort you right off the property. A ship would be entirely different, can't exactly make you walk the plank. They could just ban you from future cruises but there are a lot of one and done cruisers on the 3/4 Bahama cruise. So a DCL ban really wouldn't be a stick to use for enforcing the mask rule on these people. Also, how would that even work at Sky Bar or Meridian, would you suck your jack & coke through the mask?
> 
> I can see masks handed out while embarking or debarking and possibly even at the theater but requiring them the length of the cruise would unpopular, unreasonable and unenforceable.



They could require those who don’t comply to be restricted to their cabins. I sure hope people don’t go on intending to not comply. If they don’t like the rules DCL imposes, they should just stay home until things open up completely.


----------



## SamFaniam

tee11 said:


> Oh, I hadn't remembered that.  Somehow I recall regular Carnival Cruise Lines cruises to nowhere from FL... aren't they Bahamas flagged as well?



they used to, but not anymore. Even Disney’s two night cruise stops in Ensenada.



vegs1 said:


> They could require those who don’t comply to be restricted to their cabins. I sure hope people don’t go on intending to not comply. If they don’t like the rules DCL imposes, they should just stay home until things open up completely.



I am afraid there would be people boarding the cruise intending not to comply. The same people that put a flip-flop on a chair by the pool to claim it for the day.. The same people who sent two teenagers to the theater half an hour ahead to save the whole third row for their family and friends.  The same people who take their non-potty trained children into the pools.


----------



## vegs1

SamFaniam said:


> they used to, but not anymore. Even Disney’s two night cruise stops in Ensenada.
> 
> 
> 
> I am afraid there would be people boarding the cruise intending not to comply. The same people that put a flip-flop on a chair by the pool to claim it for the day.. The same people who sent two teenagers to the theater half an hour ahead to save the whole third row for their family and friends.  The same people who take their non-potty trained children into the pools.


I hear you!  I was merely stating my hopes but I know those people are out there and that it will happen.


----------



## tee11

T & R said:


> Generally businesses do not make rules they cannot enforce. The parks and resorts can require a mask because if you fail to comply, they'll just escort you right off the property. A ship would be entirely different, can't exactly make you walk the plank. They could just ban you from future cruises but there are a lot of one and done cruisers on the 3/4 Bahama cruise. So a DCL ban really wouldn't be a stick to use for enforcing the mask rule on these people. Also, how would that even work at Sky Bar or Meridian, would you suck your jack & coke through the mask?
> 
> I can see masks handed out while embarking or debarking and possibly even at the theater but requiring them the length of the cruise would unpopular, unreasonable and unenforceable.


 
I don't see it in any of the venues where you have food or drinks or snacks - which is...  everywhere.   Also what about the kids onboard and the youth services?   

So, imo you are right, it's a totally different situation on land, where you can leave or be asked to leave any moment, and also there is immediate access to highest levels of medical care for assessment as well as treatment.  Another aspect is that many transmissions have been attributed to indoor settings, and much of the cruise is spent in their indoor spaces, while most of the park days are overall spent outdoors.


----------



## 4077

T & R said:


> but requiring them the length of the cruise would unpopular


I agree with this....



vegs1 said:


> They could require those who don’t comply to be restricted to their cabins.


I also believe this would be the “asking you to leave” solution.

i don’t like the masks, either, but I believe it is reality... regardless of how different we see parks vs. ships... my opinion is Disney cannot do one but not the other regardless of which rules or laws or whatever are valid in US vs. foreign registered and so on. In regards to eating and drinking... same on land or ship... you can remove or lower to do both. Obviously at those times, the benefit of masks has been totally removed, but they were never meant to be the absolute 100% stopper of anything anyway... nothing will stop or protect completely... always risk... at same time, steps taken can reduce (if even slightly) some risk. I am a middle grounder as I am in all other things... I think absolutes (whether absolute no it won’t help anything or absolutely it will stop it all are way wrong... IMO).


----------



## KVH

SamFaniam said:


> they used to, but not anymore. Even Disney’s two night cruise stops in Ensenada.
> 
> 
> 
> I am afraid there would be people boarding the cruise intending not to comply. The same people that put a flip-flop on a chair by the pool to claim it for the day.. The same people who sent two teenagers to the theater half an hour ahead to save the whole third row for their family and friends. * The same people who take their non-potty trained children into the pools.*



Thanks awfully for the unwanted mental image reminder . . .


----------



## MomOTwins

Oh my gosh, I just need to say... pretty much all hope gone at this point for our August land/sea trip.  We just lost our free dining and all of our ADRs.  I never ever imagined they would do that--I was resigned that maybe we'd lose some ADRs at popular restaurants, but still could use our free dining at quick service or a different TS restaurant.  But if they are going to just take away something like the dining plan, what they heck are they going to for cruises?  Seems like anything is on the table at the moment.  Maybe no castaway cay, no evening shows, no pirate night.  I feel like I was content with pretty much everything they announced up until now, but this just stings.


----------



## AquaDame

MomOTwins said:


> Oh my gosh, I just need to say... pretty much all hope gone at this point for our August land/sea trip.  We just lost our free dining and all of our ADRs.  I never ever imagined they would do that--I was resigned that maybe we'd lose some ADRs at popular restaurants, but still could use our free dining at quick service or a different TS restaurant.  But if they are going to just take away something like the dining plan, what they heck are they going to for cruises?  Seems like anything is on the table at the moment.  Maybe no castaway cay, no evening shows, no pirate night.  I feel like I was content with pretty much everything they announced up until now, but this just stings.



Oh thats awful... I take it there were nothing done to offset losing that or allow you to reschedule for the offer later? I knew ADRs and FP+ were dropped but seems like they could at least still give out the QSDP for free since you booked the package.


----------



## MomOTwins

AquaDame said:


> Oh thats awful... I take it there were nothing done to offset losing that or allow you to reschedule for the offer later? I knew ADRs and FP+ were dropped but seems like they could at least still give out the QSDP for free since you booked the package.


I know, right?  How is quick service on the dining plan affected?  

They are supposedly (per TA email but not released on public site yet) giving us former free dining people 35% off room only if you move your trip to after September, but not eager for my kids to miss more school, and frankly, nothing close to free dining savings and not much better than the usual 25% room only discount.  Ugh.


----------



## AquaDame

MomOTwins said:


> I know, right?  How is quick service on the dining plan affected?
> 
> They are supposedly (per TA email but not released on public site yet) giving us former free dining people 35% off room only if you move your trip to after September, but not eager for my kids to miss more school, and frankly, nothing close to free dining savings and not much better than the usual 25% room only discount.  Ugh.



Also annoying that you would have to move your reservation... you mentioned August so its not like they won't be fairly open by the time you go. I get they want to send people to a less crowded time but I imagine a lot of people are going to cancel anyway. Many people seem unhappy with the idea of the shortened hours, having to wear masks, no parades or fireworks...maybe they have an estimated guess that some of those will come back by September?


----------



## figmentfinesse

How does everyone feel about if some August cruises will sail? I’m honestly hoping they cancel at this point, personally. What scares me is that I’m a Castaway only cruise,  no actual foreign ports....


----------



## Jacq7414

figmentfinesse said:


> How does everyone feel about if some August cruises will sail? I’m honestly hoping they cancel at this point, personally. What scares me is that I’m a Castaway only cruise,  no actual foreign ports....


Castaway isn’t considered a foreign port? Isn’t it the Bahamas?


----------



## Husker Mike

AquaDame said:


> Also annoying that you would have to move your reservation... you mentioned August so its not like they won't be fairly open by the time you go. I get they want to send people to a less crowded time but I imagine a lot of people are going to cancel anyway. Many people seem unhappy with the idea of the shortened hours, having to wear masks, no parades or fireworks...maybe they have an estimated guess that some of those will come back by September?


Actually, I believe that Disney *NEEDS* people to cancel in July and August; Disney is not taking new hotel reservations, for example.

https://www.orlandosentinel.com/tra...0200529-mz3k2ikcrve5lgir3t3xr4bw2q-story.html
I suspect that under the restrictions that Disney needs to operate under, they already have more guests than they can accommodate.  So they are hoping many people will voluntarily delay trips or cancel entirely, as their worst case scenario is having people arrive at the World who they can't let in under these restrictions.

Maybe Disney will be allowed to increase guests down the line, but I wouldn't bet anything on it until we have a medical breakthrough available.  And I suspect that until Disney is able to increase the number of people in the parks, we won't hear any word of cruises resuming.


----------



## DCLDVC1

figmentfinesse said:


> How does everyone feel about if some August cruises will sail? I’m honestly hoping they cancel at this point, personally. What scares me is that I’m a Castaway only cruise,  no actual foreign ports....



If I was a gambler, I'd put a lot of money on all August cruises being canceled.


----------



## fdefulvio

https://www.travelagentcentral.com/caribbean/u-s-virgin-islands-to-reopen-to-leisure-visitors-june-1
I’m surprised I haven’t seen this mentioned yet. 

The U.S. Virgin Islands will reopen its doors to leisure travelers on Monday, June 1, 2020. Commissioner of Tourism Joseph Boschulte declared that the territory is finalizing public health and tourism protocols for the return of visitors to "America's paradise" in less than a week's time.


----------



## DIS_MIKE

DCLDVC1 said:


> If I was a gambler, I'd put a lot of money on all August cruises being canceled.


I'm set to cruise in August and I've come to accept that it will not be a go. This will end up being my second one that has been canceled and at this point....judging by how different WDW will be for the foreseable future there's no incentive for me to cruise right now. 

I want to be a distant observer to see how DCL will handle things.


----------



## ahen

Canada just closed to cruises with more than 100 people today till October 31


----------



## MomOTwins

DIS_MIKE said:


> I'm set to cruise in August and I've come to accept that it will not be a go. This will end up being my second one that has been canceled and at this point....judging by how different WDW will be for the foreseable future there's no incentive for me to cruise right now.
> 
> I want to be a distant observer to see how DCL will handle things.



I am pretty sure our August cruise will be cancelled too.  I was hopeful when Universal announced its reopening but Disney World’s announcement tells me they are not interested in really reopening.  Doesn’t bode well for my Disney stock (or my sanity).


----------



## nancipants

I knew my August Alaska cruise would be canceled but the announcement today made me really sad.  

As for WDW, I don't know what else they could do. They have to open under certain conditions or not open at all. As a local, I'm really worried about the influx of tourists, and fear Universal is going to have a lot of problems with their opening.


----------



## harriet2

nancipants said:


> I knew my August Alaska cruise would be canceled but the announcement today made me really sad.
> 
> As for WDW, I don't know what else they could do. They have to open under certain conditions or not open at all. As a local, I'm really worried about the influx of tourists, and fear Universal is going to have a lot of problems with their opening.


When is your cruise? How do you know it's cancelled? (have an August Magic cruise)


----------



## AquaDame

harriet2 said:


> When is your cruise? How do you know it's cancelled? (have an August Magic cruise)



Canada has announced closure to all cruise ships with over 100 people aboard through October 31st.

https://vancouversun.com/news/covid...-cruise-ship-season-cancelled-as-ban-extended
While Disney has not made a formal announcement, they will not have a choice for the Alaska cruises.


----------



## SamFaniam

harriet2 said:


> When is your cruise? How do you know it's cancelled? (have an August Magic cruise)



Canada closed their port for large ships.


----------



## harriet2

Ah, that, but they did that before and then it took DCL a long time to cancel those cruises (unfortunately), we're close to our PIF date and are going to move our cruise today, that's why I jumped in the idea of Alaskan cruises being cancelled by DCL.


----------



## RangerPooh

We're scheduled to go on our first Disney cruise in September and anticipate it being canceled. We're just hoping that we're offered a discount to rebook. Disney cruises aren't cheap.


----------



## AquaDame

harriet2 said:


> Ah, that, but they did that before and then it took DCL a long time to cancel those cruises (unfortunately), we're close to our PIF date and are going to move our cruise today, that's why I jumped in the idea of Alaskan cruises being cancelled by DCL.



When they did it before this was all still new so I hope that was what caused the delay... we'll see if they've gotten more efficient at it or still prefer to drag their heels.


----------



## billbertbuggin99

I don't know all the logistics, but could Disney move the departure port for Alaska cruises to Seattle or even San Diego (probably have to add an extra sea day) since the Wonder is already there? It would definitely warrant no-penalty cancellations for current guests. Maybe that is just too much effort.


----------



## jcbftw

We just PIF for the 7-night Mexican Riviera cruise out of San Diego in late September as our PIF date is tomorrow. I'm curious everybody's thoughts on the likelihood of the following scenarios:

1. DCL cancels all cruises through the fall, we are offered a full refund or the 125% credit.
2. DCL operates but amenities are noticeably curtailed, i.e., no deck parties, no atrium parties, no character meets, limited club hours and capacity limitations in certain high traffic areas (Atrium, pool deck, Cabanas, etc.) Disney also runs ships at a reduced capacity (like 30-50%, similar to the theme parks) and takes volunteers to move to a latter cruise date like they are doing with WDW resort reservations.
3. DCL operates 100% normally by late September.

I lay these out in order of what I think is likely to happen. We're rolling the dice on either #1 or #2 to try and get the 125% credit. The last thing we want is to be "stuck" in a scenario like #2 but not be able to at least move our cruise to a later credit and retain all of what we paid. It's frustrating that the airlines have been more transparent than DCL about cancellation policies though the end of 2020. :/


----------



## Jacq7414

billbertbuggin99 said:


> I don't know all the logistics, but could Disney move the departure port for Alaska cruises to Seattle or even San Diego (probably have to add an extra sea day) since the Wonder is already there? It would definitely warrant no-penalty cancellations for current guests. Maybe that is just too much effort.


I don’t think so. DCL isn’t registered in the US, so they must hit at least 1 port not in the US. That’s why they have to go to Canada


----------



## Starwind

SamFaniam said:


> Canada closed their port for large ships.



No just the ports, but Canadian waters as a whole.

Per this CBC article (https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/cruise-ship-october-1.5589821) :

QUOTE <bold added by me>

Large cruise ships won't be able to dock at any of Canada's ports until at least the fall as the federal government extends its safety measure to limit the number of cases of the novel coronavirus in Canada.

Transport Minister Marc Garneau announced the extension during a news conference on Friday morning. In March, Ottawa had announced a ban on cruise ships carrying more than 500 passengers until July 1. 

Now, cruise ships with overnight accommodations carrying more than 100 people *will be prohibited from operating in Canadian waters until Oct. 31*. All other passenger vessels will have to follow regional health authority rules when it comes to timelines, said Garneau.

Beginning July 1, passenger vessels will be allowed to operate in inland rivers and lakes in the Northwest Territories, Nunavut and Yukon, but vessels with the capacity to carry more than 12 people continued to be banned from entering Arctic coastal waters until the end of October, said the minister.

Companies caught violating the new rules could be fined up to $25,000 per day and individuals would be on the hook for $5,000.

END QUOTE


----------



## Starwind

billbertbuggin99 said:


> I don't know all the logistics, but could Disney move the departure port for Alaska cruises to Seattle or even San Diego (probably have to add an extra sea day) since the Wonder is already there? It would definitely warrant no-penalty cancellations for current guests. Maybe that is just too much effort.



No, they run into two problems:

(1) US law requires a foreign-registered ship doing a round trip from a US port to visit a foreign port. There are no foreign ports they can reach except Canadian ones and those are closed to them. So unless they get an exemption to the law, not an option.

(2) It isn't just Canadian ports that are closed to cruise ships, but Canadian waters. All up the coast for some distance out are Canadian waters [see this map for reference: https://bcmca.ca/datafiles/individualfiles/bcmca_hu_maritimezones_atlas.pdf ]. A ship would have to go a ways around, the BC Inside Passage would be out of bounds, and even once they get up to Alaska geography would create challenges for them getting in to the region/ports without going through Canadian waters [see the where the line of Alask.BC is relative to where the Alaskan islands are and the Canadian waters are... geography creates a problem].

So, no Alaska cruises this year.


----------



## Drfate102

jcbftw said:


> We just PIF for the 7-night Mexican Riviera cruise out of San Diego in late September as our PIF date is tomorrow. I'm curious everybody's thoughts on the likelihood of the following scenarios:
> 
> 1. DCL cancels all cruises through the fall, we are offered a full refund or the 125% credit.
> 2. DCL operates but amenities are noticeably curtailed, i.e., no deck parties, no atrium parties, no character meets, limited club hours and capacity limitations in certain high traffic areas (Atrium, pool deck, Cabanas, etc.) Disney also runs ships at a reduced capacity (like 30-50%, similar to the theme parks) and takes volunteers to move to a latter cruise date like they are doing with WDW resort reservations.
> 3. DCL operates 100% normally by late September.
> 
> I lay these out in order of what I think is likely to happen. We're rolling the dice on either #1 or #2 to try and get the 125% credit. The last thing we want is to be "stuck" in a scenario like #2 but not be able to at least move our cruise to a later credit and retain all of what we paid. It's frustrating that the airlines have been more transparent than DCL about cancellation policies though the end of 2020. :/




I think you are more than likely looking at #4, DCL operates at about 75% normally by late September.  Just over 3 and a half months away.


----------



## afan

billbertbuggin99 said:


> I don't know all the logistics, but could Disney move the departure port for Alaska cruises to Seattle or even San Diego (probably have to add an extra sea day) since the Wonder is already there? It would definitely warrant no-penalty cancellations for current guests. Maybe that is just too much effort.



To add to what's been said, our port in seattle isn't open either so while the rest stops it, they couldn't go from here anyway.  Plus we're still under strict stay at home for the county seattle is in.


----------



## DCLDVC1

jcbftw said:


> We just PIF for the 7-night Mexican Riviera cruise out of San Diego in late September as our PIF date is tomorrow. I'm curious everybody's thoughts on the likelihood of the following scenarios:
> 
> 1. DCL cancels all cruises through the fall, we are offered a full refund or the 125% credit.
> 2. DCL operates but amenities are noticeably curtailed, i.e., no deck parties, no atrium parties, no character meets, limited club hours and capacity limitations in certain high traffic areas (Atrium, pool deck, Cabanas, etc.) Disney also runs ships at a reduced capacity (like 30-50%, similar to the theme parks) and takes volunteers to move to a latter cruise date like they are doing with WDW resort reservations.
> 3. DCL operates 100% normally by late September.
> 
> I lay these out in order of what I think is likely to happen. We're rolling the dice on either #1 or #2 to try and get the 125% credit. The last thing we want is to be "stuck" in a scenario like #2 but not be able to at least move our cruise to a later credit and retain all of what we paid. It's frustrating that the airlines have been more transparent than DCL about cancellation policies though the end of 2020. :/



I think it will be #1.


----------



## tee11

I'm confused.   They have announced opening in mid July for WDW and they just cancelled all your ADRs in August??   And your entire dining plan? 
We are booked for land/sea in late fall...  I just don't see it happening...  even if you take away the shows and deck parties you still have thousands in indoor spaces at any given point.  



MomOTwins said:


> Oh my gosh, I just need to say... pretty much all hope gone at this point for our August land/sea trip.  We just lost our free dining and all of our ADRs.  I never ever imagined they would do that--I was resigned that maybe we'd lose some ADRs at popular restaurants, but still could use our free dining at quick service or a different TS restaurant.  But if they are going to just take away something like the dining plan, what they heck are they going to for cruises?  Seems like anything is on the table at the moment.  Maybe no castaway cay, no evening shows, no pirate night.  I feel like I was content with pretty much everything they announced up until now, but this just stings.


----------



## AZMermaid

tee11 said:


> I'm confused.   They have announced opening in mid July for WDW and they just cancelled all your ADRs in August??   And your entire dining plan?
> We are booked for land/sea in late fall...  I just don't see it happening...  even if you take away the shows and deck parties you still have thousands in indoor spaces at any given point.


Yes all ADRs, dining plans, fastpssses and special experiences (bibbidi bobbidi boutique) are being cancelled through the end of the year. ADRs can be rebooked at 60 days. No fast passes for now.


----------



## fdefulvio

#1 or #2 are most likely. We are quite far out before #3. 

For #2 DCL will need to offer something to appease passengers. I will not be happy if not given the option of at least a full refund for my August 7-night or considerable compensation for being subjected to a reduced cruise experience. 

There is also the question of how will DCL get the occupancy down to those reduced levels if they don’t get enough people to voluntarily give up their reservations?


----------



## Husker Mike

I think there's about a 10% chance of #2 and I like my chances of winning Powerball this weekend better than the chances of #3 occurring. 

In trying to meet the guidelines for reopening Disney World, Disney has elected to suspend dining reservations and FastPasses for the time being; they aren't taking new hotel reservations or selling new admission passes either.  I suspect that they already have way more people with reservations than they'll be able to accommodate prior to Labor Day, so they are eliminating things.  (Personally, I thought they'd eliminate the standby line for rides and go all-in on FastPass, but that's for another discussion.)   Perhaps they believe that if they are operating the parks at 25% or so of capacity, FastPasses aren't really necessary. (25% is a wild guess.)


----------



## beckicnm

ahen said:


> Canada just closed to cruises with more than 100 people today till October 31


I cancelled my cruise on the Bliss today. We were supposed to go this week, and cancelled that in March. Then we booked the 1st week of October, hoping that would be far enough out.
We spent our 25th anniversary eating takeout at home.


----------



## 4077

fdefulvio said:


> For #2 DCL will need to offer something to appease passengers. I will not be happy if not given the option of at least a full refund for my August 7-night or considerable compensation for being subjected to a reduced cruise experience.



I did PIF for that cruise figuring they aren't going to keep your money if you still want to cancel...could they, sure by their policy...but, I don't think they will deny anyone a 100% refund at any point now with a reduced experience cruise...at least for those who were booked all ready in the good old days...


----------



## randumb0

Here's an interview with Carnival's CEO. Yes they are different cruise lines but Carnival is a major player in the industry and I expect Disney's changes to be similar

https://www.cruisecritic.com/news/5366/


----------



## pearljammer

So our PIF is coming up on June 26 for our Sept double dip cruise.    We were SO excited as it was actually the first decent price double dip I had seen.   Well, while I’ve not cancelled, we aren’t going.  No one is comfortable with it.   We just cruised on the Magic in Feb and all came home with something had hit us HARD (me, harder as it took about a month to get over all of it as it kept turning into something else - ended w/bronchitis).   So for us, if we took a risk hoping for cancellation, we also need to be prepared to cruise if they don’t cancel and that, we just aren’t ready for.   Now this is our last cruise that has an on board credit associated and to get this w/discount on cruise price, we have to use it by Nov this year.   So if I cancel, I’ll lose the credit and %off.   UGH.  But, I can’t see things well enough in Sept given it will almost be time for flu shots all over again.   Yes, I called DCL and confirmed, I only have until Nov to use it - that has NOT been extended due to the no cruising, etc.   I had an easier time cancelling my 2 week Med cruise for June than I’m having with this one.    Twice I’ve called with the intent to cancel and get my refund and both times.......chicken out.............   
I still......have...........time..........................*sigh*


----------



## tinkerone

pearljammer said:


> Yes, I called DCL and confirmed, I only have until Nov to use it - that has NOT been extended due to the no cruising, etc.


I called and asked as well and was very surprised that they are not extending the use by date.  They are doing it with AP's for the parks so I thought this would be the same sort of category.  Maybe they will change that policy at a later date but it just doesn't sit right with me.  Ultimately it is what it is.


----------



## T & R

Normally the Fantasy would be going out today. Those on the deck waiting for sail away at PC would have got quite a show with the Falcon 9 launch at Kennedy Space Center in a few mins. That would have been quite a site.  Dang virus.


----------



## Joe Brig

Why is Disney taking reservations for a July 31st cruise?  Does anyone believe that it will sail?  My only guess on why they take the reservations is because of the high percentage of people who rebook and that makes it profitable even with the 25% credit.  Disney has released their plans for the parks but no information on the cruises.  Someone has to know something, where are the rumors and leaks?


----------



## LizzyDragon

T & R said:


> Normally the Fantasy would be going out today. Those on the deck waiting for sail away at PC would have got quite a show with the Falcon 9 launch at Kennedy Space Center in a few mins. That would have been quite a site.  Dang virus.



My last Disney cruise happened during some of the Falcon rocket testing. It was awesome seeing it take off and land from the ship. I'm bummed too that the would-be cruisers missed out on this.


----------



## FigmentSpark

Rebooking is becoming more and more limited.  Until they issue the Fall 2021 cruises, people, even with 15 months to book are going to have a harder and harder time finding sailings where the prime rooms aren't already booked up.  And I doubt they will be issueing the Fall 2021 cruiss until they are actually cruising again.  Rock, meet Hard-place.


----------



## tee11

Usually around this time we would get the Fall 2021....  I totally get they are delaying it...  but you mean you believe they will not release it until they are started sailing again??  That will be many more months... or not at all this year!    That would be tough!



FigmentSpark said:


> Rebooking is becoming more and more limited.  Until they issue the Fall 2021 cruises, people, even with 15 months to book are going to have a harder and harder time finding sailings where the prime rooms aren't already booked up.  And I doubt they will be issueing the Fall 2021 cruiss until they are actually cruising again.  Rock, meet Hard-place.


----------



## FigmentSpark

tee11 said:


> Usually around this time we would get the Fall 2021....  I totally get they are delaying it...  but you mean you believe they will not release it until they are started sailing again??  That will be many more months... or not at all this year!    That would be tough!


That's my point.  Why would they release sailings on ships when they don't even know when they are sailing again?  It will only cost them if they have to cancel and it takes up resources for booking, finance and planning.  The flipside of that is that there will come a point where, say the guests on the August or Sept sailings won't be able to find a suitable sailing to rebook, because everything in the next 11 months to a year will be mostly booked up and possibly on the chopping block.  So, that will mean giving refunds or bigger incentives to trust that they will be coming back... with no sailings offered beyond Summer 2021.

EDIT:  I should have added... if they do go ahead and offer the Fall 2021 and even Spring 2022, I think their prices will reflect the fact that a majority of their guests will be rebooking with credits.  That means up by 25%.  Otherwise, they have no hope of recouping losses with so many credits out there.


----------



## tee11

I can see what you are saying...  I haven't checked too many of the Spring/Summer 2021 sailings, so I cannot discern how booked they are already... but yes.... that would be awful.   For us that would mean, we'd likely lose our OBB credit (currently booked for fall 2020, hesitant to PIF) AND prices up by 25%.   I had hoped to rebook to fall 2021.   We could not cruise at all, if the scenario you outlined comes to pass, I think.   Argh!     



FigmentSpark said:


> That's my point.  Why would they release sailings on ships when they don't even know when they are sailing again?  It will only cost them if they have to cancel and it takes up resources for booking, finance and planning.  The flipside of that is that there will come a point where, say the guests on the August or Sept sailings won't be able to find a suitable sailing to rebook, because everything in the next 11 months to a year will be mostly booked up and possibly on the chopping block.  So, that will mean giving refunds or bigger incentives to trust that they will be coming back... with no sailings offered beyond Summer 2021.
> 
> EDIT:  I should have added... if they do go ahead and offer the Fall 2021 and even Spring 2022, I think their prices will reflect the fact that a majority of their guests will be rebooking with credits.  That means up by 25%.  Otherwise, they have no hope of recouping losses with so many credits out there.


----------



## T & R

FigmentSpark said:


> Why would they release sailings on ships when they don't even know when they are sailing again?



Because if you are cancelling people's cruises now and offering them a 125% credit to rebook, they have to have something to rebook to. The 15 month window for rebooking July cancelations spills into the Winter 2021 itineraries (October) even though it hasn't been released yet.


----------



## gotomu212

Joe Brig said:


> Why is Disney taking reservations for a July 31st cruise?  Does anyone believe that it will sail?  My only guess on why they take the reservations is because of the high percentage of people who rebook and that makes it profitable even with the 25% credit.  Disney has released their plans for the parks but no information on the cruises.  Someone has to know something, where are the rumors and leaks?



It seems they are walking right back into the mess they created with the free DDP and June 1st reservations at WDW. Knowing they still have more cruises to cancel and that they are also going to need to reduce capacity, I can’t believe they are still accepting new reservations for the end of July. I think they anger more people by accepting deposits and starting the planning processes for cruises that aren’t going anywhere, than they would lose from new cruisers booking right now. They can use the same language that WDW used to say they need to accommodate those that have reservations now (and have paid and kept money with DCL) and are pausing new reservations.


----------



## billbertbuggin99

Anyone think more announcements will come this week?


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

billbertbuggin99 said:


> Anyone think more announcements will come this week?


Was thinking the same; last time we heard something new was mid May, correct?


----------



## jcarwash

Chrissy-Mickey said:


> Was thinking the same; last time we heard something new was mid May, correct?



Yes, the last set of cancelation announcements was Wednesday, May 13th.


----------



## BadPinkTink

Yes I'm expecting the announcement about the final Alaska sailings 

Monday August 3, 2020 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver
Monday August 10, 2020 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver
Monday August 17, 2020 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver
Monday August 24, 2020 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver DVC Member Cruise
Monday August 31, 2020 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver
Monday September 7, 2020 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver
Monday September 14, 2020 4-Night Pacific Coast Cruise from Vancouver


----------



## su_A_ve

Anyone with *GT reservations that got cancelled? Did DCL offered both refund or 12% future credit options?  This is for IGT/OGT/VGT rates - not GTY.

Have  VGT cruise in late August (booked last December)..


----------



## Andrew96

su_A_ve said:


> Anyone with *GT reservations that got cancelled? Did DCL offered both refund or 12% future credit options?  This is for IGT/OGT/VGT rates - not GTY.
> 
> Have  VGT cruise in late August (booked last December)..



Yes, I had an OGT for April 2020. Cruise was cancelled and I was offered full refund, or 125% credit (less taxes and port fees).


----------



## jcarwash

su_A_ve said:


> Anyone with *GT reservations that got cancelled? Did DCL offered both refund or 12% future credit options?  This is for IGT/OGT/VGT rates - not GTY.
> 
> Have  VGT cruise in late August (booked last December)..



Yes, I had an IGT rate for a June 2020 sailing that was canceled. I was offered the 125% future cruise credit option.


----------



## ajo

su_A_ve said:


> Anyone with *GT reservations that got cancelled? Did DCL offered both refund or 12% future credit options?  This is for IGT/OGT/VGT rates - not GTY.
> 
> Have  VGT cruise in late August (booked last December)..


We had a VGT cruise in April and we were offered the 125% FCC or a full refund.


----------



## mmmears

billbertbuggin99 said:


> Anyone think more announcements will come this week?



With Denmark closed to tourists from most (but not a few) nations, I would expect them to cancel some of the late summer Magic cruises.


----------



## starry_solo

BadPinkTink said:


> Yes I'm expecting the announcement about the final Alaska sailings
> 
> Monday August 3, 2020 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver
> Monday August 10, 2020 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver
> Monday August 17, 2020 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver
> Monday August 24, 2020 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver DVC Member Cruise
> Monday August 31, 2020 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver
> Monday September 7, 2020 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver
> Monday September 14, 2020 4-Night Pacific Coast Cruise from Vancouver



I'm hoping they announce something about the Bahamas cruises for August/September too.


----------



## havaneselover

BadPinkTink said:


> Yes I'm expecting the announcement about the final Alaska sailings
> 
> Monday August 3, 2020 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver
> Monday August 10, 2020 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver
> Monday August 17, 2020 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver
> Monday August 24, 2020 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver DVC Member Cruise
> Monday August 31, 2020 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver
> Monday September 7, 2020 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver
> Monday September 14, 2020 4-Night Pacific Coast Cruise from Vancouver


I'm on the 8/10 Alaskan. I sure hope they make an announcement this week. It's time to give us options to re-book since we are PIF.


----------



## JWelch62

BadPinkTink said:


> Yes I'm expecting the announcement about the final Alaska sailings
> 
> Monday August 3, 2020 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver
> Monday August 10, 2020 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver
> Monday August 17, 2020 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver
> Monday August 24, 2020 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver DVC Member Cruise
> Monday August 31, 2020 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver
> Monday September 7, 2020 7-Night Alaskan Cruise from Vancouver
> Monday September 14, 2020 4-Night Pacific Coast Cruise from Vancouver



If the Wonder truly is sailing to Panama as shown by MarineTraffic I would expect that all cruises through October would be cancelled   The EBPC cruise is November 6th.  But, as DCL isn't giving much advanced notice I wouldn't expect them to announce the cancellations until much later. The EBPC is still up on the website.


----------



## disneytwincesses

starry_solo said:


> I'm hoping they announce something about the Bahamas cruises for August/September too.


Me too!! I am the admin of a September Dream facebook page.  We are all on pins and needles.  Many are very worried Disney has not pushed back the PIF date.  We are now at the week Golds have to pay.  We have read the other cruise line interviews and seen the restrictions of Disney World parks.  Many, including me, will not sail if shows, characters, parties are limited.  That is what you pay for on a Disney cruise.  Some are "we sail hell or high water" others, including me, are about to cancel due to the lack of communication from Disney.  I understand they are in new waters here, so are we.  However, it is a lot of money to ask folks to hand over and be in penalty with if they aren't sure their sailing will happen or if the sailing will be different.  It is now June, the virus has calmed down, but it is very much still around.  Cases aren't in the zeros for most places.  They are stable or down a bit.  I understand they can't tell us when the CDC will let them go.  But please tell us if there will be limitations to our sailings before the PIF dates.  Parks are easier because payment and canceling are easier and closer to travel date.  Cruises are not.  

My husband literally said to me this morning "this is a lot of money to be worrying this much about a trip we always love to take".


----------



## billbertbuggin99

disneytwincesses said:


> Me too!! I am the admin of a September Dream facebook page.  We are all on pins and needles.  Many are very worried Disney has not pushed back the PIF date.  We are now at the week Golds have to pay.  We have read the other cruise line interviews and seen the restrictions of Disney World parks.  Many, including me, will not sail if shows, characters, parties are limited.  That is what you pay for on a Disney cruise.  Some are "we sail hell or high water" others, including me, are about to cancel due to the lack of communication from Disney.  I understand they are in new waters here, so are we.  However, it is a lot of money to ask folks to hand over and be in penalty with if they aren't sure their sailing will happen or if the sailing will be different.  It is now June, the virus has calmed down, but it is very much still around.  Cases aren't in the zeros for most places.  They are stable or down a bit.  I understand they can't tell us when the CDC will let them go.  But please tell us if there will be limitations to our sailings before the PIF dates.  Parks are easier because payment and canceling are easier and closer to travel date.  Cruises are not.
> 
> My husband literally said to me this morning "this is a lot of money to be worrying this much about a trip we always love to take".


Exactly. Not only the money that is tied up for those who PIF as Disney is unresponsive, but the vacation days that are being tied up. I'm sure some can't just schedule another vacation to salvage the summer while they wait to hear some news if their cruise is going to sail or not.


----------



## disneytwincesses

I am with a group and we are trying to plan a back up at a beach house or hotel.  Those are filling up fast! I will be back to Disney Cruises when things have calmed down.  I have two nights at WDW and Halloween tickets.  All my ADRs gone. Le sighhhhhhhh


----------



## JohnGaston

I have a Aug Alaska cruise. seeing what Canada did I went ahead and put a deposit on a Jun 2021 Cruise.  I'd happily do both, but I am sure the 2020 will be canceled and I can just roll it forward.  But it would be nice to know for summer planning.


----------



## AquaDame

For those still following along in this thread Disney has extended the time to use credits from cancelled cruises! I know many of you were hoping/waiting for this...

https://disneycruiselineblog.com/20...ruise-credits-extended-through-march-31-2022/


----------



## figmentfinesse

AquaDame said:


> For those still following along in this thread Disney has extended the time to use credits from cancelled cruises! I know many of you were hoping/waiting for this...
> 
> https://disneycruiselineblog.com/20...ruise-credits-extended-through-march-31-2022/


I wonder if this is preceding more cancellations....


----------



## AquaDame

figmentfinesse said:


> I wonder if this is preceding more cancellations....



Certainly Alaska cruises at the very least.


----------



## bbel

I just saw that P&O have cancelled all sailings until October 15, same as Virgin Voyages. 

Like I said with VV, their circumstances are different. P&O dont have many cruises around the US and dont have much of a US fanbase/following, however, this time of year they have a large number of cruises in/around Europe, which seems to be opening up quicker than other places around the world. 

Again, just another cruise line being more realistic if I'm honest.


----------



## billbertbuggin99

Looks like Disney is cancelling all Alaskan cruises this year officially.


----------



## 4077

disneytwincesses said:


> Me too!! I am the admin of a September Dream facebook page.  We are all on pins and needles.  Many are very worried Disney has not pushed back the PIF date.  We are now at the week Golds have to pay.  We have read the other cruise line interviews and seen the restrictions of Disney World parks.  Many, including me, will not sail if shows, characters, parties are limited.  That is what you pay for on a Disney cruise.  Some are "we sail hell or high water" others, including me, are about to cancel due to the lack of communication from Disney.  I understand they are in new waters here, so are we.  However, it is a lot of money to ask folks to hand over and be in penalty with if they aren't sure their sailing will happen or if the sailing will be different.  It is now June, the virus has calmed down, but it is very much still around.  Cases aren't in the zeros for most places.  They are stable or down a bit.  I understand they can't tell us when the CDC will let them go.  But please tell us if there will be limitations to our sailings before the PIF dates.  Parks are easier because payment and canceling are easier and closer to travel date.  Cruises are not.
> 
> My husband literally said to me this morning "this is a lot of money to be worrying this much about a trip we always love to take".



I stand by my OPINION that Disney will not penalize after PIF date for folks who decide in the end not to go IF the cruises actually go (say in August or September for now)..whether it is because of reduced experience or concern for health reasons...I just don't think they will deny you 100% refund if you call and cancel with your concern.. it would just look bad to do so...


----------



## disneytwincesses

4077 said:


> I stand by my OPINION that Disney will not penalize after PIF date for folks who decide in the end not to go IF the cruises actually go (say in August or September for now)..whether it is because of reduced experience or concern for health reasons...I just don't think they will deny you 100% refund if you call and cancel with your concern.. it would just look bad to do so...


I hope so, but my TA called, and they stated all regular policies are in place for non canceled cruises.


----------



## MomOTwins

I'd actually rather they wait at this point and just give us the "real" announcement of when they are going to open.  I don't want to go through another round of rebooking everything just to have them cancel on me again.


----------



## momcloud

I used Expedia to book hotel and flights. I also bought their trip insurance for flights and hotel. Does anyone know, if border to Canada is closed and our flight was into Vancouver- would we be eligible for refunds? Would they have to cancel flights from the states with the border closed?


----------



## AquaDame

OK riddle me this.... why did DCL cancel the Wonder through September 14th only when the September 14th cruise is ALSO from Canada and isn't showing up on the website? Shouldn't it be through the 18th when they hit San Diego for the Mexican Riviera cruises with this batch?


----------



## harriet2

AquaDame said:


> OK riddle me this.... why did DCL cancel the Wonder through September 14th only when the September 14th cruise is ALSO from Canada and isn't showing up on the website? Shouldn't it be through the 18th when they hit San Diego for the Mexican Riviera cruises with this batch?


They include the September 14 cruise, they to only go by embarkation date


----------



## bcwife76

momcloud said:


> I used Expedia to book hotel and flights. I also bought their trip insurance for flights and hotel. Does anyone know, if border to Canada is closed and our flight was into Vancouver- would we be eligible for refunds? Would they have to cancel flights from the states with the border closed?


This is an interesting question because flights still are flying between Canada and the US. Not many of course right now but some are still going. I live in Vancouver and right now we have daily flights to Seattle, Dallas, and most recently they have added Los Angeles and San Francisco back on the schedule.


----------



## AquaDame

harriet2 said:


> They include the September 14 cruise, they to only go by embarkation date



That makes perfect sense, thank you. I thought I was going crazy for a minute.


----------



## K8T

disneytwincesses said:


> I hope so, but my TA called, and they stated all regular policies are in place for non canceled cruises.



This is what we were told too. On our PIF date, the CM told me that if we couldn’t go due to flights or our country locking down again (UK), but the ship was sailing, normal cancellation policy would apply.

As a result we cancelled, losing our OBC and PH discount. I have subsequently found someone on our cruise FB page was able to keep theirs. I’m going to email DCLto find out why the inconsistency.


----------



## harriet2

K8T said:


> This is what we were told too. On our PIF date, the CM told me that if we couldn’t go due to flights or our country locking down again (UK), but the ship was sailing, normal cancellation policy would apply.
> 
> As a result we cancelled, losing our OBC and PH discount. I have subsequently found someone on our cruise FB page was able to keep theirs. I’m going to email DCLto find out why the inconsistency.


No idea what the PH discount is, but you could have kept your OBC is you'd moved the cruise instead of cancelled it.


----------



## K8T

harriet2 said:


> No idea what the PH discount is, but you could have kept your OBC is you'd moved the cruise instead of cancelled it.



Place holder discount for booking on board


----------



## mmackeymouse

billbertbuggin99 said:


> Anyone think more announcements will come this week?



I would certainly hope so. We're nearly 3 weeks since we've heard anything, which honestly, is kind of unacceptable. I know that we ALL are trying to be understanding. We ALL are trying to give them the benefit of the doubt. 




starry_solo said:


> I'm hoping they announce something about the Bahamas cruises for August/September too.



I certainly hope so. Sept 4th here, and just trying to make other plans if the cruise isn't going to happen. 





disneytwincesses said:


> Me too!! I am the admin of a September Dream facebook page.  We are all on pins and needles.  Many are very worried Disney has not pushed back the PIF date.  We are now at the week Golds have to pay.  We have read the other cruise line interviews and seen the restrictions of Disney World parks.  Many, including me, will not sail if shows, characters, parties are limited.  That is what you pay for on a Disney cruise.  *Some are "we sail hell or high water" others, including me, are about to cancel due to the lack of communication from Disney.*  I understand they are in new waters here, so are we.  However, it is a lot of money to ask folks to hand over and be in penalty with if they aren't sure their sailing will happen or if the sailing will be different.  It is now June, the virus has calmed down, but it is very much still around.  Cases aren't in the zeros for most places.  They are stable or down a bit.  I understand they can't tell us when the CDC will let them go.  But please tell us if there will be limitations to our sailings before the PIF dates.  Parks are easier because payment and canceling are easier and closer to travel date.  Cruises are not.
> 
> My husband literally said to me this morning "this is a lot of money to be worrying this much about a trip we always love to take".



That's kind of where I am. I don't care of the answer is no. If it's no, it's no. But, tell me now. Don't string me along for weeks. People have to make other arrangements if need be.


----------



## havaneselover

So glad to be cancelled today. I did have to call Costco three times which was a nightmare. Long wait times and several times they just hung up on me. I rebooked 8/10 Alaska for 7/30/2021 Northern European. My son was going with us to Alaska but isn't going with us to Europe (it's dd's graduation trip and he has no desire to fly to Europe). So they wouldn't apply his fare to the new booking it had to be refunded onto 16 gift cards. Also that meant I didn't get the extra 25% credit on his fare. I have no clue where the gift cards are so disney is emailing me 16 new gift cards. Yippee.


----------



## harriet2

harriet2 said:


> No idea what the PH discount is, but you could have kept your OBC is you'd moved the cruise instead of cancelled it.


Ah yes, so both together were your OBB? Then you could have kept it if you moved it (before the expire date) instead of cancelled. This is valid any time, not just during a pandemic.


----------



## billbertbuggin99

mmackeymouse said:


> I would certainly hope so. We're nearly 3 weeks since we've heard anything, which honestly, is kind of unacceptable. I know that we ALL are trying to be understanding. We ALL are trying to give them the benefit of the doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly hope so. Sept 4th here, and just trying to make other plans if the cruise isn't going to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's kind of where I am. I don't care of the answer is no. If it's no, it's no. But, tell me now. Don't string me along for weeks. People have to make other arrangements if need be.


I'm afraid that the Alaska cancellations were all the announcements we are going to get this week, but we'll see.


----------



## ajo

I saw this article about the CDC evaluating the health and safety plans submitted by the cruise lines back in April. According to the story, these proposals are only for having crew onboard and they haven't even begun to evaluate plans for when there are passengers on the ships.

https://www.miamiherald.com/news/business/tourism-cruises/article243180861.html


----------



## AmishGuy91

ajo said:


> I saw this article about the CDC evaluating the health and safety plans submitted by the cruise lines back in April. According to the story, these proposals are only for having crew onboard and they haven't even begun to evaluate plans for when there are passengers on the ships.
> 
> https://www.miamiherald.com/news/business/tourism-cruises/article243180861.html



Doesn’t give me much hope that cruises will resume soon


----------



## disneyholic family

so the Disney Wonder is headed back across the Panama Canal.  
Do you think it will come back to San Diego in the fall for the cruises to mexico?

.


----------



## _auroraborealis_

disneyholic family said:


> so the Disney Wonder is headed back across the Panama Canal.
> Do you think it will come back to San Diego in the fall for the cruises to mexico?
> 
> .


No.


----------



## axfather

I read some accounts which seem to indicate both a disembarkation/repatriation of Fantasy/Dream crew/contract workers at ports in the Caribbean as well as transfers of those persons to the Disney Magic.  Is it possible that DCL is getting the Fantasy and the Dream cleared out enough to at least have some sailings soon from Port Canaveral?   My guess is once cleared, the ships start fresh with a whole new group of workers in time for the late July/August sailings?  I assume DCL needs to at least plan for this small possibility as they continue to book sailings for that time period?  Just all seems clear as mud at this point......if they have no real plan to start as early as August, they should be more transparent I think.  Would also like to know how many crew still need to be repatriated from the Fantasy and the Dream.    That might also give us some further clues.    I also find all the of the posts with topics such as...."which is better - Remy or Palo" a bit humorous during this time when we can't even get on the boat........


----------



## jenmiller114

disneyholic family said:


> so the Disney Wonder is headed back across the Panama Canal.
> Do you think it will come back to San Diego in the fall for the cruises to mexico?
> 
> .


I think it will.  Those cruises do not leave until October which is 4 months away.  Why sit around in California until then when all of their resources are in Florida?  The Oct/Nov cruises are  are guaranteed sailings with paid passengers.  The cost is significant to go through the Panama Canal but it's probably not going to cost them more than leaving the ship empty until November.  I can not imagine they would make more by selling last minute cruises out of Port Canaveral or Galveston when they already have 3 other ships with plenty of availability during off peak season.


----------



## ofcabbagesandkings

I highly doubt that they would cross the PC twice. If they were going to continue on with the Cali/Mex sailings, why not leave it on the West Coast? At this point, I wouldn't be surprised if they take the Wonder and Magic out of commission altogether for the Fall. Easier to maintain social distancing in both crew and guest spaces on the bigger ships probably, and just keep turning over those 3/4 night sailings to CC, Nassau and back.

ETA: Just looked at the last-minute discounts and the only ones are on the Dream, Fantasy, and my October HOTHS cruise on the Magic to Bermuda. So I think the Wonder West Coast cruises and the Canadian Magic cruises are probably going to be canceled.


----------



## JohnGaston

(2nd cruise has been canceled)was able to get my Aug 2020 FFC applied to a Jun 2021 reservation.  I really wish they gave a clear accounting of what's what. It seemed like it was more when I moved the original cancel from the PIF Jun 2020 to the Aug cruise 2020.


----------



## DCLDVC1

ofcabbagesandkings said:


> I highly doubt that they would cross the PC twice. If they were going to continue on with the Cali/Mex sailings, why not leave it on the West Coast? *At this point, I wouldn't be surprised if they take the Wonder and Magic out of commission altogether for the Fall. Easier to maintain social distancing in both crew and guest spaces on the bigger ships probably, and just keep turning over those 3/4 night sailings to CC, Nassau and back.*
> 
> ETA: Just looked at the last-minute discounts and the only ones are on the Dream, Fantasy, and my October HOTHS cruise on the Magic to Bermuda. So I think the Wonder West Coast cruises and the Canadian Magic cruises are probably going to be canceled.



I agree.  There's also the issue of staffing all four ships at once. I think that's going to be a huge issue.


----------



## iannovich

disneyholic family said:


> so the Disney Wonder is headed back across the Panama Canal.
> Do you think it will come back to San Diego in the fall for the cruises to mexico?
> 
> .



I go back and forth on this one...  All the Pacific Coast cruises that _didn't_ touch Canada are still in there and available for booking.  I could be cynical and say it is just because they want to continue to collect deposits and payments (and delay making refunds and FCCs), but I don't think they are a done deal as far as canceling them goes.  I lean towards the idea that they still intend to sail them (for now).

The Wonder can go to the East Coast, re-patriate Cast Members along the way, and be ready over there for cruising to resume (after a fantastic photo op with the rest of the family).  

If cruising does happen to resume in whatever capacity in August, they'll be in a position where they could re-crew and maybe pick up a few last minute short Carribbean itineraries (where they could be practicing their newly learned Covid-Avoidance Ninja Skills). They could even schedule a crazy last minute WBPC to offset the cost to get back through the canal), and be ready for the first Pacific Coast on September 14th.

All 100% optimistic speculation/delusion of course, and based on zero expertise.  Really, just going off the fact that they canceled my Vancouver to San Diego that would have arrived in SD on the 14th, while leaving the SD-Baja cruise that leaves on the 14th (and all the rest) untouched, tempting me and my freshly minted FCC.


----------



## disneytwincesses

DCLDVC1 said:


> I agree.  There's also the issue of staffing all four ships at once. I think that's going to be a huge issue.


The Dream also goes into dry dock in October, unless Disney is canceling those repairs.


----------



## tidefan

So, a follow-up to our cancelled July 1st Greek Isles.  I am mostly happy to report about refunds.  DCL was great and we had our refund quickly.  British Airways, once they finally cancelled our flights, was very prompt about refunds as well.  Hotels (the Waldorf Cavalieri) went ahead and cancelled for us, so we weren't out there either.  The ONLY bad apple, so far, has been "The Roman Guy" tours who we had scheduled a Vatican tour with.  They had a "24-hour Cancellation Guarantee" with refund that we booked under, but they have since "changed" their terms of service and are not offering anyone refunds, just credits that must be used within 3 years.  Needless to say, we are not going back in the next 3 years, so we will probably be out that money.  I looked on a popular review website and apparently, I am not the only person in this boat with them.  Makes me think they won't be in business...


----------



## CaLuCa

I also had a multi level tour in the Colosseum with the Roman Guy and I agree with you.  I'm frustrated as I would only get 50% back or let them hold our money.  So I let them hold it till next year.  It really is our hope we can go, but yes, they have been the bad apple.  Most things in Spain I had cancelled before I even contacted them.  I purposefully went with the Roman Guy because of the large web presence and ability to offer the tour I wanted.


----------



## disneytwincesses

AmishGuy91 said:


> Doesn’t give me much hope that cruises will resume soon


Yeah, I also read the interview from the doctor saying cruises can have a spread rate of a nursing home.  I am NOT a big covid worry wart.  I am A-OK on state reopening, going out to eat, doing things safe, etc.  However, I have been thinking of my past disney cruises and how on earth they can distance us.  I look at the rules for WDW then look at NCL and think to myself "there is no WAY disney can tell resort and park guests to wear a masks and cruises not to! or limit experiences, characters, parties, while the cruise can go on as normal..........I don't think so.   Everything that a disney cruise is from the plot driven shows, new movies, characters, food, unique parties, and kids clubs I do not see how Disney can sail with just "we will clean better and take temps".  I just don't see it.  I am going with a group and I don't want to go also knowing they will split our group of 15 up probably. 

Even if they do sail, I am very worried if ONE person comes down with something or a fever........my child got sick one night on DCL. A few other kids did too. It was a small bug. If ONE person comes down with something I don't want to imagine being stuck in our cabins or bobbing at sea while we find a port to get off at. Also my work didn't sound too thrilled I may have to stay and work at home for two weeks when i return. School starts and rules are not 100% set in stone for fall 2020, but they made it sound like kids who leave the country have to stay home for two weeks and do virtual school. 

Disney has given no communication on late summer sailing.  I don't need a return to sail date even, just a "this is how it will probably work" conditions.  We know the current ones they have posted probably will not fly.  They had those up and the CDC still closed it.  I have done DCL before, it will be there after the vaccine.  I went ahead and booked September 2021.  I know I can sit and pray they cancel for the 125% FCC and also keep my PC and OBC; at this point, my husband and I don't care.  Our ADRs at WDW are gone, our Halloween party pre cruise at WDW will be very limited.  All of this is too much money for the worrying and stress.  We found a beach condo place, they only have seven units left.  We are canceling our whole disney vacation and moving to that.  I hate it, I always do disney once a year in some form.   I just can't justify the costs with unknowns or the risks.  I feel bad because I am one of the facebook admins and FE organizer for my facebook sailing group.  I will stick with them and help organize.  It just stinks.   But I have to do what is best for my family.


----------



## billbertbuggin99

disneytwincesses said:


> Yeah, I also read the interview from the doctor saying cruises can have a spread rate of a nursing home.  I am NOT a big covid worry wart.  I am A-OK on state reopening, going out to eat, doing things safe, etc.  However, I have been thinking of my past disney cruises and how on earth they can distance us.  I look at the rules for WDW then look at NCL and think to myself "there is no WAY disney can tell resort and park guests to wear a masks and cruises not to! or limit experiences, characters, parties, while the cruise can go on as normal..........I don't think so.   Everything that a disney cruise is from the plot driven shows, new movies, characters, food, unique parties, and kids clubs I do not see how Disney can sail with just "we will clean better and take temps".  I just don't see it.  I am going with a group and I don't want to go also knowing they will split our group of 15 up probably.
> 
> Even if they do sail, I am very worried if ONE person comes down with something or a fever........my child got sick one night on DCL. A few other kids did too. It was a small bug. If ONE person comes down with something I don't want to imagine being stuck in our cabins or bobbing at sea while we find a port to get off at. Also my work didn't sound too thrilled I may have to stay and work at home for two weeks when i return. School starts and rules are not 100% set in stone for fall 2020, but they made it sound like kids who leave the country have to stay home for two weeks and do virtual school.
> 
> Disney has given no communication on late summer sailing.  I don't need a return to sail date even, just a "this is how it will probably work" conditions.  We know the current ones they have posted probably will not fly.  They had those up and the CDC still closed it.  I have done DCL before, it will be there after the vaccine.  I went ahead and booked September 2021.  I know I can sit and pray they cancel for the 125% FCC and also keep my PC and OBC; at this point, my husband and I don't care.  Our ADRs at WDW are gone, our Halloween party pre cruise at WDW will be very limited.  All of this is too much money for the worrying and stress.  We found a beach condo place, they only have seven units left.  We are canceling our whole disney vacation and moving to that.  I hate it, I always do disney once a year in some form.   I just can't justify the costs with unknowns or the risks.  I feel bad because I am one of the facebook admins and FE organizer for my facebook sailing group.  I will stick with them and help organize.  It just stinks.   But I have to do what is best for my family.


I don't blame you one bit. At this rate, we probably won't hear from Disney for another three weeks (since they made an announcement this week). That'll pretty much put us at July.


----------



## bernina

Anyone else here on a Magic sailing in October of this year? We're on the Oct 17 out of NYC to Canada. Obviously Canada isn't happening but wondering if they may switch it to Bermuda. It's only a 5 night so that's about the only other international port they can hit.


----------



## AnotherLatte

Sixteen of my family are booked in August 2020 to celebrate my parents' 50th wedding anniversary, and wanted cabanas so badly that my parents booked Concierge and had to PIF at the usual time - and got the cabanas - yay!  We were so excited as this would be the first Disney cruise for all of us.  However, now I'm really worried that doing that was a mistake.  If the ship sails, I don't really care if it's not the full experience, as long as we get to Castaway Cay, but I am worried about the safety of my parents. It would help to know what precautions will be taken.  I don't mind wearing a mask at all for something like a show, but it's impossible to do that at dinner.  If we are truly so worried that it would ruin the vacation, we can always cancel and lose some money (we have the cancel for any reason trip insurance, so I think that we can get back 75%?) but I deep down I am hoping that it cancels so that we can stop worrying about it and start from scratch.  If only I could stop day dreaming about Castaway Cay!


----------



## 4077

disneytwincesses said:


> I look at the rules for WDW then look at NCL and think to myself "there is no WAY disney can tell resort and park guests to wear a masks and cruises not to! or limit experiences, characters, parties, while the cruise can go on as normal..........I don't think so.




Exactly.... whether in or out of US or US rules, or US registry, or whatever, Disney is going to have to keep something that resembles consistency throughout it's system.  There may be some wiggle room for minor differences based on operation type or region/location, but I think the big visible things (especially masks) are going to be "non-negotiable" from one to the other.... and that is a biggie considering how many people are refusing to participate/go if masks are required.


----------



## T & R

4077 said:


> Disney is going to have to keep something that resembles consistency throughout it's system



Why? Anybody can clearly see that cruising is an entirely different animal than themeparks. A reasonable person would not have the expectation that the two would have consistent policies at all. The policies are night and day even from the very start just getting in the door.


----------



## Pluto1008

bernina said:


> Anyone else here on a Magic sailing in October of this year? We're on the Oct 17 out of NYC to Canada. Obviously Canada isn't happening but wondering if they may switch it to Bermuda. It's only a 5 night so that's about the only other international port they can hit.


We are also booked on the Oct 17 cruise out of NYC to Canada and I was wondering exactly the same thing! I have no idea what is involved to switch the itinerary over to Bermuda, but I would be fine with that. We were also thinking of just switching to the Oct 12 Bermuda cruise when ours is cancelled. I'm just concerned Bermuda may not even be open by then, anyway.


----------



## lanejudy

T & R said:


> Why? Anybody can clearly see that cruising is an entirely different animal than themeparks. A reasonable person would not have the expectation that the two would have consistent policies at all. The policies are night and day even from the very start just getting in the door.


Health and safety standards don’t change by land or sea.  The virus spreads the same way regardless if you are on a ship or in a theme park or resort.  If anything, due to limited access to advanced healthcare facilities and the close quarters, the ship may be stricter.  In the past cruise lines have regularly instituted occasional protocols such as no self-service to avoid disease when such has rarely been put in place at land-based locations.


----------



## Canadian Girl

K8T said:


> This is what we were told too. On our PIF date, the CM told me that if we couldn’t go due to flights or our country locking down again (UK), but the ship was sailing, normal cancellation policy would apply.
> 
> As a result we cancelled, losing our OBC and PH discount. I have subsequently found someone on our cruise FB page was able to keep theirs. I’m going to email DCLto find out why the inconsistency.


I lost everything, obb credit etc when I cancelled on my PIF date to Greece. DCL would not budge.


----------



## T & R

lanejudy said:


> In the past cruise lines have regularly instituted occasional protocols such as no self-service to avoid disease when such has rarely been put in place at land-based locations.



I agree. Policies on the ship are not always consistent with the policies at the theme parks.


----------



## 4077

T & R said:


> Why? Anybody can clearly see that cruising is an entirely different animal than themeparks. A reasonable person would not have the expectation that the two would have consistent policies at all. The policies are night and day even from the very start just getting in the door.


Perhaps,  but Covid 19 (whether you believe it’s a problem or not, or whether you think it’s to big a deal being made or not, whether you agree with the precautions or not), has the same precautions recommended... big one being masks, hand washing,etc...granted they change the recommendations all the time, but no one says “you should wear masks if you can’t keep social distancing, however don’t worry about wearing masks if you can’t keep social distancing as long as you are on a cruise ship at sea.”
Also, I did not say everything would be the same across all those operations, but big ones that are visible and easily implemented in every situation (ie: masks) I believe will be. Parks, ships.... all will have the same social distancing issues to deal with even at reduced capacity. Like it or not, agree with the need or not, I think masks will be there awhile. Everyone keeps saying “I’m waiting until next year when we don’t need them” or “waiting until a vaccine”. That would be nice, but I wouldn’t be making plans counting on any of that...not saying don’t makes plans, just saying don’t count on mask free and vaccine out there...


----------



## T & R

4077 said:


> I did not say everything would be the same across all those operations



Really? "Disney is going to have to keep something that resembles consistency throughout it's system". I guess we can interpret that differently.

Also, businesses normally do not create rules they cannot enforce. On land if people do not wear masks, you can escort them off the property. At sea, what if one, five , tens, or more do not wear masks? Do you make them "walk the plank"? As any officer knows there is a mutinous aspect to rules that just don't translate from land to sea. I suspect that the polices will not be consistent "throughout it's system" as you put it. Also, on land, you're at the park for the day and at sea you're there for days or even weeks. It's not reasonable to muzzle someone for up to a week or more, thus the policies will not be consistent like I stated. Cruising is just a different thing than theme parks and Disney cannot have "consistent policies throughout it's system". For personal reasons I hope soon we get the chance to find out.


----------



## 4077

T & R said:


> Really? "Disney is going to have to keep something that resembles consistency throughout it's system". I guess we can interpret that differently.
> 
> Also, businesses normally do not create rules they cannot enforce. On land if people do not wear masks, you can escort them off the property. At sea, what if one, five , tens, or more do not wear masks? Do you make them "walk the plank"? As any officer knows there is a mutinous aspect to rules that just don't translate from land to sea. I suspect that the polices will not be consistent "throughout it's system" as you put it. Also, on land, you're at the park for the day and at sea you're there for days or even weeks. It's not reasonable to muzzle someone for up to a week or more, thus the policies will not be consistent like I stated. Cruising is just a different thing than theme parks and Disney cannot have "consistent policies throughout it's system". For personal reasons I hope soon we get the chance to find out.


Resembling consistency is not all things exactly the same....

I suppose we could spend endless hours debating the individual  interpretation of words and phrases put together in sentences. No one will really know until we know. Everyone wearing masks would be something resembling consistency across various operations. On other point, being restricted to your room for failing to wear mask in public areas if that becomes a requirement.


----------



## T & R

The talk of a mandatory requirement to wear a mask on board concerns me. Even Norwegian and Royal Caribbean who announced their re-start dates and re-start polices made no mention of mandatory masks. The reason masks concern me is the following:

I would like DCL to start up as soon as possible and to not just start up, but to be successful. The market for the Disney theme parks is many, many times greater than the market for DCL cruising. The market for DCL cruising is even smaller now because even that market has shrunk due to people's anxiety and concerns over cruising. To me, DCL is going to rely heavily on their hard core/die hard/loyal/Castaway Club cruisers at the beginning of re-cruising. If you are coming on this board and posting on this board, then you are clearly a more dedicated DCL person than the average Joe Bananahead. I have seen many of the dedicated DCL cruisers post on this board that the mandatory requirement to wear a mask is a deal breaker for them. So my concern is that Disney may be able to get away with the requirement to wear masks at the parks because of the tens or hundreds of times more market the parks have versus that of DCL. But if even the hardcore DCL cruisers are saying they wont cruise if there is a mask requirement, I foresee a real issue for getting started back up. I got to say that I really don't blame people because making someone wear a mask at the themepark for the day is not the same as being required to wear one for a week on a Eastern Caribbean with 3+ days at sea or even worse on a Transatlantic or Panama Canal.

Now you're going to get people say that "if you don't want to wear a mask, then don't book the cruise". The problem with that is, OK, DCL's loyal cruisers that DCL is going to rely on to get started back up are not going to book a cruise, so that leaves us without success and the inability for DCL to get back to normal. People want to book a DCL cruise, not the hollow, limp along, just getting by cruise on a DCL ship. The mask requirement for theme parks does not translate well no matter how scientific or well intentioned you make it sound. For example, DCL has many bars and nightclubs on their ships, how many bars are there at Disneyland? The mask thing may be healthy and safer (even though it doesn't protect the virus getting in your eyes) but it is just a different thing on a ship, just is.


----------



## 4077

T & R said:


> The talk of a mandatory requirement to wear a mask on board concerns me. Even Norwegian and Royal Caribbean who announced their re-start dates and re-start polices made no mention of mandatory masks. The reason masks concern me is the following:
> 
> I would like DCL to start up as soon as possible and to not just start up, but to be successful. The market for the Disney theme parks is many, many times greater than the market for DCL cruising. The market for DCL cruising is even smaller now because even that market has shrunk due to people's anxiety and concerns over cruising. To me, DCL is going to rely heavily on their hard core/die hard/loyal/Castaway Club cruisers at the beginning of re-cruising. If you are coming on this board and posting on this board, then you are clearly a more dedicated DCL person than the average Joe Bananahead. I have seen many of the dedicated DCL cruisers post on this board that the mandatory requirement to wear a mask is a deal breaker for them. So my concern is that Disney may be able to get away with the requirement to wear masks at the parks because of the tens or hundreds of times more market the parks have versus that of DCL. But if even the hardcore DCL cruisers are saying they wont cruise if there is a mask requirement, I foresee a real issue for getting started back up. I got to say that I really don't blame people because making someone wear a mask at the themepark for the day is not the same as being required to wear one for a week on a Eastern Caribbean with 3+ days at sea or even worse on a Transatlantic or Panama Canal.
> 
> Now you're going to get people say that "if you don't want to wear a mask, then don't book the cruise". The problem with that is, OK, DCL's loyal cruisers that DCL is going to rely on to get started back up are not going to book a cruise, so that leaves us without success and the inability for DCL to get back to normal. People want to book a DCL cruise, not the hollow, limp along, just getting by cruise on a DCL ship. The mask requirement for theme parks does not translate well no matter how scientific or well intentioned you make it sound. For example, DCL has many bars and nightclubs on their ships, how many bars are there at Disneyland? The mask thing may be healthy and safer (even though it doesn't protect the virus getting in your eyes) but it is just a different thing on a ship, just is.


I hear what your saying, and I wish I wouldn’t have to wear a mask on cruise. However, no matter how many ways you explain that cruising and theme parks are different (and once again, I don’t WANT to wear a mask), I don’t see (unfortunately) how Disney could ever explain that masks in the theme parks are for everyone’s safety (especially cast members) but then turn around and say there are not the same safety concerns for guests or cast on a ship. I get it what you are saying about many loyal DCL’s probably saying mask=no cruise for them, but that may just be how it has to be for now... how will Disney ever explain that safety in crowds is an issue in the parks, but not on a cruise ship? I don’t know that they could.


----------



## CaLuCa

So gotta ask...why are they still putting out FL and MTO and other discounts?  I follow these and am tempted to book a Halloween one and a Merry one (we've got a good bit of FCC from our canceled Med cruise...should be on it right now...trying not to dwell on that!).  I'm really of the line of thinking that cruises will not resume till October, maybe later.  Florida has seen it's number of new positive covid tests increase the last couple of days.  (Over 1,300 for the last three days, unfortunately.)  Also, what about all the crew that has been repatriated?  And the entertainment crew?  I don't know how that works...I read someone said they train in Canada, or is that just a specific ship?  

Anyway, I've been following the resort side too, and that's a hot mess.  We're going to try to go with our military tickets (gave up the APs to go to Europe and DLP, ouch) and SOG.  I would love to see things "back to normal" or even the ability to do something other than get groceries.  We've essentially been in our house since March 13. But why continuing to offer incentives to book?  Just to hold the down payment or PIF money?  Is it even wise to think about booking?  (Such a loaded question!)


----------



## Joe Brig

DCL needs to announce their policies in time for people to cancel.  I will not cruise if masks are required anywhere onboard.  They can easily have us sign a form saying that we will assume all risks of getting sick.  However, If masks are truly needed onboard then I would argue that cruising should not be done.  Masks will not prevent the virus in a closed environment like a ship. They might help in the parks, where people briefly come into contact with others in passing, but not on a ship where repeated contact is more likely.


----------



## soundnew

Then you can cancel right away. There will for sure masks needed somewhere onboard.


----------



## Jacq7414

I’m wondering when cruises are even going to be able to get up and running. When Disney releases 2021 packages, I am seriously considering booking a backup WDW trip just in case. Although I’d rather go on the cruise. I don’t want to pay DCL prices for a severely limited experience


----------



## DCLDVC1

CaLuCa said:


> So gotta ask...why are they still putting out FL and MTO and other discounts?



Maybe DCL needs the money right now?


----------



## rescuetink

Joe Brig said:


> DCL needs to announce their policies in time for people to cancel.  I will not cruise if masks are required anywhere onboard.  They can easily have us sign a form saying that we will assume all risks of getting sick.  However, If masks are truly needed onboard then I would argue that cruising should not be done.  Masks will not prevent the virus in a closed environment like a ship. They might help in the parks, where people briefly come into contact with others in passing, but not on a ship where repeated contact is more likely.



Unfortunately you need to remember that YOU wearing a mask is not intended to protect YOU, it's intended to protect others.  So when you agree to wear a mask on board you agree to try and protect others, it's not about your risk of getting sick so you can't sign off to not wear a mask that will protect others.  

But I completely agree that wearing a mask on a cruise is unreasonable and I'd like to know if my Nov cruise will be sailing, and with what restrictions!  I have been holding out to wait for DCL to cancel the cruise so I can get the 150% back since we're paid in full!!  I seriously don;t see sailings till 2021, and maybe not till there's a vaccine!!


----------



## randumb0

Are people saying they won't wear a mask because they think it is uncomfortable, ineffective or both?


----------



## Jacq7414

randumb0 said:


> Are people saying they won't wear a mask because they think it is uncomfortable, ineffective or both?


Probably a bit of both. I’m not sure how effective they would be in a cruise setting where people would be using the pools and eating in the dining room without their masks. It’s the same air being circulated around in the cruise ship. Same with being in their rooms. But masks are definitely uncomfortable too.

If masks were required all the time on the cruise ship, I wouldn’t go. I’m not going to pay $6800 for a Disney cruise for 3 people with a bunch of restrictions. That’s a lot of money. I could pay half that and go on a different line.


----------



## cvjw

rescuetink said:


> Unfortunately you need to remember that YOU wearing a mask is not intended to protect YOU, it's intended to protect others.  So when you agree to wear a mask on board you agree to try and protect others, it's not about your risk of getting sick so you can't sign off to not wear a mask that will protect others.
> 
> But I completely agree that wearing a mask on a cruise is unreasonable and I'd like to know if my Nov cruise will be sailing, and with what restrictions!  I have been holding out to wait for DCL to cancel the cruise so I can get the 150% back since we're paid in full!!  I seriously don;t see sailings till 2021, and maybe not till there's a vaccine!!



125% if Disney cancels, not 150%.


----------



## rescuetink

cvjw said:


> 125% if Disney cancels, not 150%.



I was told 125% for the Magic and Wonder and 150% for the Fantasy and Dream!!  But as I always say, Everything is subject to change without prior written notice!!!


----------



## randumb0

rescuetink said:


> I was told 125% for the Magic and Wonder and 150% for the Fantasy and Dream!!  But as I always say, Everything is subject to change without prior written notice!!!



My May cruise on the Fantasy was cancelled and I received 125%


----------



## cvjw

rescuetink said:


> I was told 125% for the Magic and Wonder and 150% for the Fantasy and Dream!!  But as I always say, Everything is subject to change without prior written notice!!!


My May sailing on the fantasy was cancelled and we received 125% credit for our 2 cabins. We used it to book the same cruise for May, 2021.


----------



## Disneyland_emily

The 150% was for those cancellations really short notice (the next 2-5 days ones) the best now is 125% and I wouldn’t bank on that long term based on the parks policies thatve developed.


----------



## SamFaniam

bernina said:


> Anyone else here on a Magic sailing in October of this year? We're on the Oct 17 out of NYC to Canada. Obviously Canada isn't happening but wondering if they may switch it to Bermuda. It's only a 5 night so that's about the only other international port they can hit.



I'm not sure if switching to Bermuda is possible, but Disney has had to alter cruises out of New York City in the past, so that may be something they’re looking at. There was a Bahamian cruise several years ago that shifted to a Canadian cruise due to hurricane Matthew. So, perhaps they can shift a Canadian cruise to Bermuda one. I agree about the distances. I’m not sure they could do Nassau or CC and back in five nights.


----------



## gotomu212

randumb0 said:


> Are people saying they won't wear a mask because they think it is uncomfortable, ineffective or both?



I am 100% pro-mask use and think they are necessary in public spaces.....and with that I wont go on vacation while needing to wear them. Wearing them the hour a day I need to now is uncomfortable (my migraines are way more frequent now and they get triggered when I’m warm or not getting “air”). Even though I‘m not comfortable I wear them because groceries and work are a necessity and the majority of our time is spent at home mask-free.
Spending thousands to be uncomfortable for the much higher time I’d be in public and dealing with a young child‘s mask is a not how I want to spend my vacation.
That said I don’t view the mask as the problem, it’s the virus that makes the mask necessary that’s the problem. If anyone said “no mask needed” Id still be in the no camp because the virus risk is still high.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Any guesstimates on when Disney might make an official decision regarding those early August cruises? I would assume there is some minimum lead time they need..


----------



## Karin1984

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Any guesstimates on when Disney might make an official decision regarding those early August cruises? I would assume there is some minimum lead time they need..


The last big round of cancellations (exempting Vancouver based cruises which had to be cancelled due to Canada's restrictions) was on May 13th for basically all the July cruises(?) That was over 3 weeks ago. So I hope they will decide on the August cruises in the coming week, maybe two weeks.


----------



## Bjn10

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Any guesstimates on when Disney might make an official decision regarding those early August cruises? I would assume there is some minimum lead time they need..
> [/QUOTE
> 
> They are at the mercy of the CDC so I’d assume if they are waiting for them and plan to sail in August 2nd week of July


----------



## lilmc

https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/...TfXHkioGqq8dGMtfVB7X2HhFIR6BvAw-XQ20d6QA_xWec
I have just been assuming my August 1st cruise wouldn’t sail, is this hope?


----------



## Bjn10

lilmc said:


> https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/...TfXHkioGqq8dGMtfVB7X2HhFIR6BvAw-XQ20d6QA_xWec
> I have just been assuming my August 1st cruise wouldn’t sail, is this hope?



Hope springs from facts I at least hope we have a bone thrown to us soon


----------



## BadPinkTink

lilmc said:


> https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/...TfXHkioGqq8dGMtfVB7X2HhFIR6BvAw-XQ20d6QA_xWec
> I have just been assuming my August 1st cruise wouldn’t sail, is this hope?



Most defiantly. While there have been no official confirmation or updates, theres little signs cropping up all over the place that DCL will restart in August.


----------



## Bjn10

I really want to be a fly on the wall with the CDC and cruiseline negotiations


----------



## DCLDVC1

BadPinkTink said:


> Most defiantly. While there have been no official confirmation or updates, theres little signs cropping up all over the place that DCL will restart in August.




What other signs have you seen?


----------



## DIS_MIKE

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Any guesstimates on when Disney might make an official decision regarding those early August cruises? I would assume there is some minimum lead time they need..


I would say at the end of the month.
That lifeguard LinkedIn posting is VERY interesting though....


----------



## BadPinkTink

DCLDVC1 said:


> What other signs have you seen?



Nothing really big, I'm booked on September 2020 European cruise and keeping a close watch on things. 

Disney only cancelled the Alaska cruises in the latest rolling cancellations, they didn't cancel any other August cruises.


----------



## FigmentSpark

But the lifeguard position didn't say for when.  It's possible they are putting in the request early because it's a hard one to fill.  Or, it's possible they need a lifeguard for the staff on the island.  Or it's possible they will be opening CC to Abaco locals for day trips (at a price) to make some money from it.  Or, it's possible the position isn't going to be filled until Oct, but they want a bunch of resumes to vet.


----------



## disneytwincesses

I put up job positing for my company and don't hire or freeze the position; things change, I wouldn't take that as the gospel.  Want a bad sign? I had a late September cruise on the Dream, I have emailed and emailed the events people at DCL to do a special meet and greet paid event with my Facebook group.............no response.  Mixology to set up..............no response.  Maybe they are waiting till mid July, who knows.  But DCL is at the mercy of the CDC...............you all saw their school suggestions  from the CDC......right? I don't think cruise ships will get any less than schools.


----------



## randumb0

If you read this you will understand why we still are far off from cruising

https://www.miamiherald.com/news/business/tourism-cruises/article243180861.html


----------



## T & R

randumb0 said:


> If you read this you will understand why we still are far off from cruising



I read it. It doesn’t indicate to me we’re far off from cruising. 3 major cruise lines already have re-start dates and 2 European river cruise companies have already started their first cruise. The only thing preventing cruises is the CDC’s big beak which nobody can predict but for some reason we all accept without question. Time to start pushing back.


----------



## spunkylouamanda

randumb0 said:


> If you read this you will understand why we still are far off from cruising
> 
> https://www.miamiherald.com/news/business/tourism-cruises/article243180861.html


thanks for the share. i hadn't seen any of this reporting before.


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

disneytwincesses said:


> I put up job positing for my company and don't hire or freeze the position; things change, I wouldn't take that as the gospel.  Want a bad sign? I had a late September cruise on the Dream, I have emailed and emailed the events people at DCL to do a special meet and greet paid event with my Facebook group.............no response.  Mixology to set up..............no response.


This is not unheard of, and that was before Covid 19.


----------



## randumb0

T & R said:


> I read it. It doesn’t indicate to me we’re far off from cruising. 3 major cruise lines already have re-start dates and 2 European river cruise companies have already started their first cruise. The only thing preventing cruises is the CDC’s big beak which nobody can predict but for some reason we all accept without question. Time to start pushing back.



"The industry is hoping to resume cruises — with passengers on them — as early as this summer. But the plans now being finalized don’t apply to passenger cruises. Cetron said the CDC has not begun to review plans for how to safely operate cruises prior to development of a vaccine. "


----------



## nancipants

T & R said:


> I read it. It doesn’t indicate to me we’re far off from cruising. 3 major cruise lines already have re-start dates and 2 European river cruise companies have already started their first cruise. The only thing preventing cruises is the CDC’s big beak which nobody can predict but for some reason we all accept without question. Time to start pushing back.



Pushing back how? Why? My office is reopening this month and I'm like...no thanks, I'll keep working from home. Our state's case numbers are rising and the governor's response is to push forward with reopening.


----------



## nancipants

"beliefs and preferences" is a weird way of saying "science," but okay. I see we will disagree on this subject so carry on.


----------



## gotomu212

randumb0 said:


> If you read this you will understand why we still are far off from cruising
> 
> https://www.miamiherald.com/news/business/tourism-cruises/article243180861.html



That was really eye opening. Single occupancy cabins for crew, face mask throughout, and all public venues closed- and that’s JUST for crew only ships right now. The big lines still had almost half their crews to repatriate, and Covid is still circulating on some of the ships. That does not sound like an industry ready to welcome vacationers in 60 days.


----------



## afan

gotomu212 said:


> That was really eye opening. Single occupancy cabins for crew, face mask throughout, and all public venues closed- and that’s JUST for crew only ships right now. The big lines still had almost half their crews to repatriate, and Covid is still circulating on some of the ships. That does not sound like an industry ready to welcome vacationers in 60 days.



Plus they'll need to do a deep clean/sanitize stuff once they have repatriated all of their crews.  Then get new crew in.  There's still a lot left for some to do just to get their crews home.


----------



## bcwife76

DCL just officially cancelled all Disney Magic sailings through to and including the October 2 2020 transatlantic sailing.


----------



## soundnew

Got the mail too


----------



## wombat_5606

News from Scott's blog just a few minutes ago

https://disneycruiselineblog.com/20...Pfn1ZjeTL1bUNHMaEyOpIRqYRhiltCmYmrrHr99j_OCI0


----------



## Bjn10

I see Magic sailings are our until Oct 12 however they are still offering large discounts on short 3/4 from PC starting in August very interesting


----------



## mevelandry

wombat_5606 said:


> News from Scott's blog just a few minutes ago
> 
> https://disneycruiselineblog.com/20...Pfn1ZjeTL1bUNHMaEyOpIRqYRhiltCmYmrrHr99j_OCI0



I have a feeling that, just like other cruise lines, they will start by sailing at very limited capacity on a reduced number of ships.


----------



## SamFaniam

randumb0 said:


> If you read this you will understand why we still are far off from cruising
> 
> https://www.miamiherald.com/news/business/tourism-cruises/article243180861.html



I was glad to see, at least from this set of data, that none of the ships except the Wonder experienced any COVID-19 cases.


----------



## Disneypeach

The Wonder is going thru the last of the Panama Canal locks to the Atlantic.


----------



## SamFaniam

It’s strange to see her coming through the canal with such empty decks and balconies!


----------



## AquaDame

Quarreling about the constitution and Europe's laws definitely falls under Politics if anyone is wondering.... I've removed several posts.


----------



## ofcabbagesandkings

So it looks like the new discounts for the Magic don't include any of the Bermuda sailings, just the first Caribbean sailings in November. I'm guessing they may not be confident that Bermuda will allow ships in.  Looks like our October HOTHS cruise will be canceled too, although like others I am hoping they release Fall 2021 dates for booking soon.


----------



## I_love_Cruising

What happens to my OBB advantages if Disney cancels my cruise before I'm PIF ? 
I still have a month before PIF for the EBPC cruise and I'm not sure if I want to cruise in november.
The 2 year OBB date would include my next cruise in 2021, so will disney just apply the discount to that cruise? or are all my advantages lost?


----------



## TestingH2O

bcwife76 said:


> DCL just officially cancelled all Disney Magic sailings through to and including the October 2 2020 transatlantic sailing.


I would be surprised if the dry dock is on schedule. Meyer Werft has said they will be operating at reduced capacity for new builds, and, while I’m not sure who is scheduled to do the work on the Magic, I assume they will also be impacted by reduced capacity. DCL may already know what that revised schedule is and that it won’t be finished by October 2.


----------



## BadPinkTink

TestingH2O said:


> I would be surprised if the dry dock is on schedule. Meyer Werft has said they will be operating at reduced capacity for new builds, and, while I’m not sure who is scheduled to do the work on the Magic, I assume they will also be impacted by reduced capacity. DCL may already know what that revised schedule is and that it won’t be finished by October 2.



The Magic Dry Dock is scheduled for Cadiz, Spain 18 September to 1 October


----------



## SamFaniam

BadPinkTink said:


> The Magic Dry Dock is scheduled for Cadiz, Spain 18 September to 1 October



although she did arrive late due to Covid, the Allure is there now undergoing her dry dock. Hopefully this is a sign that the Magic will be able to have hers done this summer also.


----------



## TestingH2O

SamFaniam said:


> although she did arrive late due to Covid, the Allure is there now undergoing her dry dock. Hopefully this is a sign that the Magic will be able to have hers done this summer also.


Do you know how far behind they are? I can’t find the schedule online.


----------



## bbel

TestingH2O said:


> Do you know how far behind they are? I can’t find the schedule online.



Well they completely changed the dry dock...
It's now literally just a dry dock, which is the bit that has to happen, the amplification isn't happening, which is what would have taken the majority of the time.


----------



## monkeydawn

SamFaniam said:


> I was glad to see, at least from this set of data, that none of the ships except the Wonder experienced any COVID-19 cases.



I found all the data in the click through to be interesting.  MSC had the highest % of ships affected but they were also the only ones that self reported all the cases included in this article.  All other lines had reporters find cases that hadnt been reported.  Now reported to who is a good question, if its just to this publication then I can understand the lines having other things to focus on ATM.  If it was reporting to some sort of regulatory committee then that is much more unsettling.


----------



## TestingH2O

bbel said:


> Well they completely changed the dry dock...
> It's now literally just a dry dock, which is the bit that has to happen, the amplification isn't happening, which is what would have taken the majority of the time.


What are they going to do about those extra concierge cabins they already sold?


----------



## planecrazy63

TestingH2O said:


> What are they going to do about those extra concierge cabins they already sold?


He was talking about the allure of the seas. Disney has not announced any changes to the magic refurbishment.


----------



## bbel

planecrazy63 said:


> He was talking about the allure of the seas. Disney has not announced any changes to the magic refurbishment.



Yes, so was this poster. 
Allure was getting extra cabins too


----------



## bbel

TestingH2O said:


> What are they going to do about those extra concierge cabins they already sold?



I'm not sure, the announcement of the loss of the amp came in between a lot of other announcements and I kinda forgot about it until today. 
But I'm gonna go see what I can find about now lol


----------



## planecrazy63

bbel said:


> Yes, so was this poster.
> Allure was getting extra cabins too


Ah - as far as allure they are moving people... but probably giving obc too


----------



## TestingH2O

bbel said:


> Yes, so was this poster.
> Allure was getting extra cabins too


Actually, no, I was talking about the Magic and didn’t realize you were talking about the Allure. The Magic is also due for improvements. 

I am curious still curious about the new dry dock schedules and how far behind they are if anyone happens to know.


----------



## I_love_Cruising

Do you think, that when cruises start again they will let people cancel without penalty, like they do for WDW? 
I imagine that when cruising resumes the experience will be restricted, so they should allow people to cancel or postpone. 
I think it would be bad business to kind of force people to cruise when they are not okay with the restricted experience they will deliver. 

I'm trying to figure out if I should PIF, since I'm not sure that we will want to cruise if there are no shows, no characters and not as many dinning options.


----------



## Karin1984

I_love_Cruising said:


> Do you think, that when cruises start again they will let people cancel without penalty, like they do for WDW?
> I imagine that when cruising resumes the experience will be restricted, so they should allow people to cancel or postpone.
> I think it would be bad business to kind of force people to cruise when they are not okay with the restricted experience they will deliver.
> 
> I'm trying to figure out if I should PIF, since I'm not sure that we will want to cruise if there are no shows, no characters and not as many dinning options.


I think yes, however not forever, maybe for the first couple of months, and then see how the world looks then. 
And I think they will adopt the same thing as they did for the first cancelled cruises in March, those who were cancelled short before cruising got 150% cruise credit. Which dropped to 125% for cruises that got cancelled far in advance. 
If they would start cruising again on 1 August and they announce the measures on 25 July, those people will have more options to cancel then those who sail 1 September with the same measures.


----------



## I_love_Cruising

Karin1984 said:


> I think yes, however not forever, maybe for the first couple of months, and then see how the world looks then.
> And I think they will adopt the same thing as they did for the first cancelled cruises in March, those who were cancelled short before cruising got 150% cruise credit. Which dropped to 125% for cruises that got cancelled far in advance.
> If they would start cruising again on 1 August and they announce the measures on 25 July, those people will have more options to cancel then those who sail 1 September with the same measures.


 
I think that they would give everybody who is PIF the same options. Even if I know the measures for safe cruising 2 months in advance instead of 1, they are not less of an inconvenience. So I assume that i should have the same options to cancel.


----------



## Karin1984

I_love_Cruising said:


> I think that they would give everybody who is PIF the same options. Even if I know the measures for safe cruising 2 months in advance instead of 1, they are not less of an inconvenience. So I assume that i should have the same options to cancel.



I don't really agree with that, it's not an inconvenience to the cruiser, but it is to the cruise company, as money has to come in at some point.


----------



## monkeydawn

Karin1984 said:


> I don't really agree with that,* it's not an inconvenience to the cruise*r, but it is to the cruise company, as money has to come in at some point.



I would disagree with that.  Although I cant say if inconvenience is the right word but people pay a premium for a Disney cruise and with that are certain expectations, like the shows, movie premiEARS, rotating dining rooms, character meets, kids clubs, etc..  If _any _of those DCL specific things were cut or drastically changed after PIF, then I think the cruiser should be given the opportunity to reassess if the cruise they will be getting is the cruise they are willing to pay their going rate for.        

Otherwise its like buying a dozen eggs and after paying for them the store takes a few out.  How is that fair?  They need to allow you to have the product you paid for or offer a refund.


----------



## Karin1984

monkeydawn said:


> I would disagree with that.  Although I cant say if inconvenience is the right word but people pay a premium for a Disney cruise and with that are certain expectations, like the shows, movie premiEARS, rotating dining rooms, character meets, kids clubs, etc..  If _any _of those DCL specific things were cut or drastically changed after PIF, then I think the cruiser should be given the opportunity to reassess if the cruise they will be getting is the cruise they are willing to pay their going rate for.
> 
> Otherwise its like buying a dozen eggs and after paying for them the store takes a few out.  How is that fair?  They need to allow you to have the product you paid for or offer a refund.


That is not what I meant. What I meant was in general moving the PIF date from 3 months to 2 months. That is convenient for the cruiser but not the cruise line. I wasn't referring to measures.

But reading it back now, i probably misunderstood the person I quoted.


----------



## MomOTwins

I'm not too optimistic about being able to get a full refund for reduced experience.  They have had to miss ports, including Castaway Cay on many occasions without compensation.  On rough seas, events such as shows and pirates night can be cancelled.  They didn't give my DH any compensation when he spent our whole first cruise in quarantine in his room with zero activities after getting sick on the ship, nor do they fully refund you if you are denied boarding.  DCL has always had a much more draconian refund policy than the parks.

Even WDW, though it has increased flexibility for cancellations for rooms and packages, is not giving a refund on any park tickets purchased outside of a package.  For those, you are simply getting an extended use date.

I would bet on something similar for DCL to how they are treating the park tickets: no refund, but you can get a cruise credit to use in the next 1-2 years.


----------



## Chemist

I_love_Cruising said:


> Do you think, that when cruises start again they will let people cancel without penalty, like they do for WDW?
> I imagine that when cruising resumes the experience will be restricted, so they should allow people to cancel or postpone.
> I think it would be bad business to kind of force people to cruise when they are not okay with the restricted experience they will deliver.
> 
> I'm trying to figure out if I should PIF, since I'm not sure that we will want to cruise if there are no shows, no characters and not as many dinning options.



My gut instincts are that you should expect a SIGNIFICANT change.  What that change is may change frequently.

And that if you aren't comfortable with that change, you should cancel.

(Counting on a refund if you don't like what you get can get dangerous for a very expensive cruise.)

JMO of course.


----------



## wombat_5606

MomOTwins said:


> They have had to miss ports, including Castaway Cay on many occasions without compensation. On rough seas, events such as shows and pirates night can be cancelled. They didn't give my DH any compensation when he spent our whole first cruise in quarantine in his room with zero activities after getting sick on the ship, nor do they fully refund you if you are denied boarding. DCL has always had a much more draconian refund policy than the parks.



Yes, but in all fairness, it isn't really DCL. Unfortunately, some of the things you talk about are _Cruise Industry policy. _They all have clauses that cover these things, no matter how much or how little you paid for the cruise or what we think about the company.

Everyone should read an entire cruise contract just once. You would be amazed. It's not like booking a hotel or going to an all-inclusive vacation resort. 

Just a few points to consider before you buy a cruise, according to Cruise Critic-Hidden in the Fine Print:

           The nature of travel on the ocean means that both the cruise line and the passengers must prepare for whatever comes their way. Ships may skip ports, change to alternate ports, change the departure and arrival schedules or detour in any way the company and the captain deem to be in the best interest of both ship and passengers. You will rarely be compensated for changes unless they are due to mechanical failure of the ship.

          Along the same line, the ship does not have to take you to the port you expected to disembark in. You, personally, may be disembarked early for a variety of reasons, or the entire ship may be disembarked in an alternate port. When that happens, unless the change is due to mechanical failure of the ship, only passengers who booked air packages with the cruise line are likely to have assistance with re-booking transportation.

          This may come as a big shock, but you may be denied boarding or removed from the cruise at any point if your health jeopardizes other passengers, or it is determined that the medical staff onboard cannot adequately care for you or assess the severity of your condition.

           If you suffer a severe medical incident that requires the ship to make an emergency stop or call for assistance from a nearby port, not only is your cruise about to be cut short, but expect to pay for all that extra attention, including extra port fees and services.

          When things go wrong on a cruise, as they sometimes do, you have a very narrow window of time to file a grievance with the cruise line. In the event you plan to file legal action, the cruise contract will usually have timeline restrictions on both advance notification of those intentions, and the actual filing of the suit. 

          Once you step onboard a cruise ship, you give up some rights. You are in a floating place of business and that business has the right to restrict your photography onboard. In most cases, enforcement is likely limited to use of the ship's photography studio props or entertainment venues, but if crew members ask you not to photograph something, be clear that they have the right to do so. 

          They can also make you take down your social media posts if they want. If the photos you posted online do not present the cruise line in a positive light, you can be legally compelled to remove them if you do not have prior written permission from the cruise line for the photography.

I'm confident there are going to be some changes made to cruise contracts going forward that we may not like.


----------



## monkeydawn

Karin1984 said:


> That is not what I meant. What I meant was in general moving the PIF date from 3 months to 2 months. That is convenient for the cruiser but not the cruise line. I wasn't referring to measures.
> 
> But reading it back now, i probably misunderstood the person I quoted.



I could have mis understood as well.  Thanks for being cool about it.  



MomOTwins said:


> I'm not too optimistic about being able to get a full refund for reduced experience.  They have had to miss ports, including Castaway Cay on many occasions without compensation.  On rough seas, events such as shows and pirates night can be cancelled.  They didn't give my DH any compensation when he spent our whole first cruise in quarantine in his room with zero activities after getting sick on the ship, nor do they fully refund you if you are denied boarding.  DCL has always had a much more draconian refund policy than the parks.



I specifically didnt mention ports because those are specifically not guaranteed.

I agree that things could come up unexpectedly that might alter the cruise experience like shows, pools, etc..  In my mind there is a vast difference between an unexpected alteration and one that is planned months in advance.  

Unless you could prove the sickness was due to DCL negligence, why would they compensate you?  I'm always a little amazed at how they (all cruise lines) dont often seem to charge any meds/ fluids/ special needs that are due to noro type illnesses.  I'm glad they dont and its the best PR move but I am still always a little surprised when I hear it.

If you are denied boarding due to some fault of your own then I would also expect no compensation.  Now if the line oversold rooms or a block of room suddenly became unavailable then I would expect compensation...you arent suggesting that you wouldnt be compensated in that case are you?  I would really hope that if you cant board due to a DCL issue that you would receive compensation for your cruise and extra to change flights/ get you back home/ put you up for at least a night basically whatever is needed to make you as whole as possible.

How are you feeling about your August cruise...it was late August I think?  I finally unpacked from out Italy trip that didnt happen.  LOL A big part of my problem was that we had new backpack luggage that I had to make room somewhere for.  I finally did it, it was a sad day though.


----------



## MomOTwins

monkeydawn said:


> I could have mis understood as well.  Thanks for being cool about it.
> 
> 
> 
> I specifically didnt mention ports because those are specifically not guaranteed.
> 
> I agree that things could come up unexpectedly that might alter the cruise experience like shows, pools, etc..  In my mind there is a vast difference between an unexpected alteration and one that is planned months in advance.
> 
> Unless you could prove the sickness was due to DCL negligence, why would they compensate you?  I'm always a little amazed at how they (all cruise lines) dont often seem to charge any meds/ fluids/ special needs that are due to noro type illnesses.  I'm glad they dont and its the best PR move but I am still always a little surprised when I hear it.
> 
> If you are denied boarding due to some fault of your own then I would also expect no compensation.  Now if the line oversold rooms or a block of room suddenly became unavailable then I would expect compensation...you arent suggesting that you wouldnt be compensated in that case are you?  I would really hope that if you cant board due to a DCL issue that you would receive compensation for your cruise and extra to change flights/ get you back home/ put you up for at least a night basically whatever is needed to make you as whole as possible.
> 
> How are you feeling about your August cruise...it was late August I think?  I finally unpacked from out Italy trip that didnt happen.  LOL A big part of my problem was that we had new backpack luggage that I had to make room somewhere for.  I finally did it, it was a sad day though.



I think that was kind of my point--I didn't expect compensation in those cases because I know under the contract they can quarantine us, skip ports, cancel activities etc. without compensation.  But that's the same reason I don't expect them to refund us if they cut back on activities now.  It's not DCL's fault that COVID-19 happened (just like it's not their fault my husband got sick on the cruise, nor is it their fault when they have to cancel things due to bad weather, or a medical emergency).  Overbooking would be their fault, of course, but that to me is apples and oranges compared to imposing restrictions and cuts due to a pandemic.

I'm definitely feeling sad about my August trip... with a little more than 2 months to go and no word from DCL, I feel pretty certain the cruise won't happen at this point.  If it goes, so will we, no matter what restrictions they put in place.  We are also in limbo on the "land"portion of our trip because we are booked at a WDW resort that I think may be closed during our stay, so waiting to hear what our options will be.  If we are happy with the way things shake out on land portion and they cancel the cruise, we will probably go ahead and go and just add a universal studios trip on the cruise dates.


----------



## monkeydawn

MomOTwins said:


> I think that was kind of my point--I didn't expect compensation in those cases because I know under the contract they can quarantine us, skip ports, cancel activities etc. without compensation.  But that's the same reason I don't expect them to refund us if they cut back on activities now.  It's not DCL's fault that COVID-19 happened (just like it's not their fault my husband got sick on the cruise, nor is it their fault when they have to cancel things due to bad weather, or a medical emergency).  Overbooking would be their fault, of course, but that to me is apples and oranges compared to imposing restrictions and cuts due to a pandemic.
> 
> I'm definitely feeling sad about my August trip... with a little more than 2 months to go and no word from DCL, I feel pretty certain the cruise won't happen at this point.  If it goes, so will we, no matter what restrictions they put in place.  We are also in limbo on the "land"portion of our trip because we are booked at a WDW resort that I think may be closed during our stay, so waiting to hear what our options will be.  If we are happy with the way things shake out on land portion and they cancel the cruise, we will probably go ahead and go and just add a universal studios trip on the cruise dates.



I forgot you had a land portion booked too, that stinks that part is still in jeopardy as I thought those were opening this month.

I see a world of difference between stuff that's canceled on short/ no notice due to something beyond the businesses control verses something the business made a planned change to as a result of something beyond the businesses control.  If the second significantly changes the trip then I believe the cruise line should give the customer an opportunity to reassess based on what the new trip actually is planned to be.


----------



## MomOTwins

monkeydawn said:


> I forgot you had a land portion booked too, that stinks that part is still in jeopardy as I thought those were opening this month.
> 
> I see a world of difference between stuff that's canceled on short/ no notice due to something beyond the businesses control verses something the business made a planned change to as a result of something beyond the businesses control.  If the second significantly changes the trip then I believe the cruise line should give the customer an opportunity to reassess based on what the new trip actually is planned to be.


True, and I bet they will probably offer something, like 100% FCC.  Not convinced it’ll be a full refund though.


----------



## monkeydawn

MomOTwins said:


> True, and I bet they will probably offer something, like 100% FCC.  Not convinced it’ll be a full refund though.


In this sort of instance though FCC is really only of any use if it extends past when the alterations from "regular Disney Cruising" take place.  Unless that have a really good idea of when that will be, then FCC is useless as a remedy for that issue.


----------



## T & R

monkeydawn said:


> In this sort of instance though FCC is really only of any use if it extends past when the alterations from "regular Disney Cruising" take place. Unless that have a really good idea of when that will be, then FCC is useless as a remedy for that issue.



Exactly. We've already seen people on here that are on their 2nd cancellation.


----------



## MomOTwins

T & R said:


> Exactly. We've already seen people on here that are on their 2nd cancellation.


I really really hope that by next summer, things are back to normal.  But I suppose there are no guarantees.  Still, 15 months is a long time.


----------



## T & R

Just got an e-mail from Atlantis saying they’re opening back up on July 7th. Does that mean The Bahamas is opening up?


----------



## planecrazy63

T & R said:


> Just got an e-mail from Atlantis saying they’re opening back up on July 7th. Does that mean The Bahamas is opening up?


As of now yes - they are opening to tourists in July.


----------



## T & R

Bahamas and Bermuda open up July 1st, Jamaica on July 15th. Stuff is starting to move again


----------



## mmackeymouse

MomOTwins said:


> I think that was kind of my point--I didn't expect compensation in those cases b*ecause I know under the contract they can quarantine us, skip ports, cancel activities etc. without compensation.* *But that's the same reason I don't expect them to refund us if they cut back on activities now.*  It's not DCL's fault that COVID-19 happened (just like it's not their fault my husband got sick on the cruise, nor is it their fault when they have to cancel things due to bad weather, or a medical emergency).  Overbooking would be their fault, of course, but that to me is apples and oranges compared to imposing restrictions and cuts due to a pandemic.
> 
> I'm definitely feeling sad about my August trip... with a little more than 2 months to go and no word from DCL, I feel pretty certain the cruise won't happen at this point.  If it goes, so will we, no matter what restrictions they put in place.  We are also in limbo on the "land"portion of our trip because we are booked at a WDW resort that I think may be closed during our stay, so waiting to hear what our options will be.  If we are happy with the way things shake out on land portion and they cancel the cruise, we will probably go ahead and go and just add a universal studios trip on the cruise dates.




So a couple of things: 

No of course it isn't DCL's fault. That said, I am going to use the same phrase and the same logic that has been used numerous times in defense of Disney and DCL. This is an unprecedented situation. 

When these rules and guidelines were written, they were written in a different time for other circumstances. They never could have dreamed of the current situation we find ourselves in. For them to hold hard and fast to guidelines that were established in a different era seems un-Disney to me. Again, this is an unprecedented event. 

DCL has even acknowledged as much with the way they have been handling cancellations, with the offering of 125%. They've even offered it to people retroactively. I think they realize you don't bring a knife to a gunfight. You don't apply previous logic to a very new environment. So, I don't see it completely out of the realm of possibility that they offer some sort of compensation to people who choose to sail with them. Not only that, but I think it would be a really nice gesture, and pretty appropriate. They kept these people on the hook, delaying their lives, delaying potential other vacations, with nearly no communication, and these folks stuck it out to sail with a reduced experience...frankly I think they deserve a little bit of compensation. 

Second thing. I will say the same thing here that I said about WDW.  Yes, tickets are non-refundable. Yes, tickets and cruise sailings are subject to change. Yes, the verbiage says there is no guarantee of this or that. But I think most people, Disney included, know that it's "within reason." You go, and some of the attractions are under refurbishment....eh, it happens. You go, and your resort pool is closed for a day or two. That's the way it goes. You go, and the weather just doesn't cooperate, so you don't get to do any campfires. That stinks. But, this isn't just one or two things that don't go your way. It's *everything*. It's not a and d and maybe h. It's a and b and c and d and e.......A-Z. 

So, with that said, while I completely understand the rules are what they are, while I understand that refunding based on amenities or change of itinerary usually is not done, I think this is a circumstance that goes above and beyond.


----------



## tee11

Sorry,  what's FCC again?



monkeydawn said:


> In this sort of instance though FCC is really only of any use if it extends past when the alterations from "regular Disney Cruising" take place.  Unless that have a really good idea of when that will be, then FCC is useless as a remedy for that issue.


----------



## fdefulvio

FCC - Future Cruise Credit


----------



## CaLuCa

I was looking at the site and playing around with open rooms.  I had only 3 in my reservation (1 adult and 2 child) because that's how we split rooms, but it looks like there is a LOT of availability for the upcoming cruises, especially the 7 day ones in August.  I don't know how you can see a percentage of open rooms (I tried to figure that out, but the max 8 available always showed up for most categories of each section of each floor I looked at).  I did only look at verandahs, though.

Anyone else play around with it?


----------



## AquaDame

CaLuCa said:


> I was looking at the site and playing around with open rooms.  I had only 3 in my reservation (1 adult and 2 child) because that's how we split rooms, but it looks like there is a LOT of availability for the upcoming cruises, especially the 7 day ones in August.  I don't know how you can see a percentage of open rooms (I tried to figure that out, but the max 8 available always showed up for most categories of each section of each floor I looked at).  I did only look at verandahs, though.
> 
> Anyone else play around with it?



As you said the website only shows so many rooms at a time.. you might be able to call and ask, or you can check a third party website like this one: http://www.cruisefish.net/finder.md - after you click on the ship and itinerary it lists out the dates and shows a %. I am not sure how often they update though.


----------



## gotomu212

CaLuCa said:


> I was looking at the site and playing around with open rooms.  I had only 3 in my reservation (1 adult and 2 child) because that's how we split rooms, but it looks like there is a LOT of availability for the upcoming cruises, especially the 7 day ones in August.  I don't know how you can see a percentage of open rooms (I tried to figure that out, but the max 8 available always showed up for most categories of each section of each floor I looked at).  I did only look at verandahs, though.
> 
> Anyone else play around with it?



I did and started a thread on availability. I found the same thing you did. Not sure what capacity they’ll look for restarting, but cruises past PIF or approaching PIF look very different than those that still have full cancellation rights. It makes it so hard to predict where demand will be next year but people definetely aren’t putting their wallets on the line in the short term.


----------



## rescuetink

AquaDame said:


> As you said the website only shows so many rooms at a time.. you might be able to call and ask, or you can check a third party website like this one: http://www.cruisefish.net/finder.md - after you click on the ship and itinerary it lists out the dates and shows a %. I am not sure how often they update though.



So when I checked that site for our cruise it says 38%, but it doesn't indicate if that means it's 38% full, or 38% vacant!?!?  Any clue??


----------



## jcarwash

rescuetink said:


> So when I checked that site for our cruise it says 38%, but it doesn't indicate if that means it's 38% full, or 38% vacant!?!?  Any clue??



From their FAQ page: "What does the "Categories" percentage mean? It is only an indication of available cabin categories, not ship occupancy. Only the cruise lines have access to that strategic information. Still it can be an useful indicator of a cruise's success."

For reference: http://www.cruisefish.net/faq.md


----------



## rescuetink

jcarwash said:


> From their FAQ page: "What does the "Categories" percentage mean? It is only an indication of available cabin categories, not ship occupancy. Only the cruise lines have access to that strategic information. Still it can be an useful indicator of a cruise's success."
> 
> For reference: http://www.cruisefish.net/faq.md



Thanks, I guess I should have looked deeper on their website!  We noticed that a LOT of people have been joining our Nov 1st cruise but not a lot have canceled so I figured we were getting full!!


----------



## K8T

Well I have to say,  I  felt a bit let down by DCL when we cancelled the day before our PIF for Aug 20  Europe cruise, as they couldn’t give any info. on the cruise itself and what happened if the UK locked down and we had to cancel would we still be held under cancellation fees etc. (yes if it sailed). 

Also, despite having booked next year a 10 day Europe, we couldn’t use our OBC, or discount from the existing cruise we were cancelling.

I found out others had been able to carry this, so sent a polite email to DCL, saying that it was the first time ever I had felt a bit ‘put out’ with the policy.

A CM rang on Sunday, to say as we were valued guests (we have done a lot of longer cruises in Europe), they would apply the OBC and booking discount we had - even though they don’t do discounts anymore. 

DCL came good and I take all my bad feelings back - £700 saved!


----------



## o&smom

K8T said:


> Well I have to say,  I  felt a bit let down by DCL when we cancelled the day before our PIF for Aug 20  Europe cruise, as they couldn’t give any info. on the cruise itself and what happened if the UK locked down and we had to cancel would we still be held under cancellation fees etc. (yes if it sailed).
> 
> Also, despite having booked next year a 10 day Europe, we couldn’t use our OBC, or discount from the existing cruise we were cancelling.
> 
> I found out others had been able to carry this, so sent a polite email to DCL, saying that it was the first time ever I had felt a bit ‘put out’ with the policy.
> 
> A CM rang on Sunday, to say as we were valued guests (we have done a lot of longer cruises in Europe), they would apply the OBC and booking discount we had - even though they don’t do discounts anymore.
> 
> DCL came good and I take all my bad feelings back - £700 saved!


So glad to hear that.  We have had a somewhat similar situation with not being able to use an OBB credit for our new booking when we had been originally told that we could.  I have been thinking about calling DCL again and talking to someone else about the situation in hopes of getting to do what we had been told originally.  Keeping my fingers crossed that they come through for us as well.


----------



## o&smom

Just got off the phone with DCL/Costco, and they finally fixed our reservation and applied the OBC!  Faith restored!


----------



## harriet2

K8T said:


> Well I have to say,  I  felt a bit let down by DCL when we cancelled the day before our PIF for Aug 20  Europe cruise, as they couldn’t give any info. on the cruise itself and what happened if the UK locked down and we had to cancel would we still be held under cancellation fees etc. (yes if it sailed).
> 
> Also, despite having booked next year a 10 day Europe, we couldn’t use our OBC, or discount from the existing cruise we were cancelling.
> 
> I found out others had been able to carry this, so sent a polite email to DCL, saying that it was the first time ever I had felt a bit ‘put out’ with the policy.
> 
> A CM rang on Sunday, to say as we were valued guests (we have done a lot of longer cruises in Europe), they would apply the OBC and booking discount we had - even though they don’t do discounts anymore.
> 
> DCL came good and I take all my bad feelings back - £700 saved!


What was the (original) expiration date of you OBB? Would it have been valid for the cruise you've now booked? We also lost our OBB, but ours expires May 2021 and we have an European cruise booked. Our original (European) cruise has (off course) also been cancelled now.


----------



## K8T

harriet2 said:


> What was the (original) expiration date of you OBB? Would it have been valid for the cruise you've now booked? We also lost our OBB, but ours expires May 2021 and we have an European cruise booked. Our original (European) cruise has (off course) also been cancelled now.



iIt would have expired in Jan 21


----------



## harriet2

K8T said:


> iIt would have expired in Jan 21


Thanks, that gives me hope to try and get ours back (now the original cruise was cancelled)


----------



## Snowwhyt

AquaDame said:


> As you said the website only shows so many rooms at a time.. you might be able to call and ask, or you can check a third party website like this one: http://www.cruisefish.net/finder.md - after you click on the ship and itinerary it lists out the dates and shows a %. I am not sure how often they update though.


I was wondering if you could help me understand something. http://www.cruisefish.net/finder.md?id_cruise_type=21031936
Why is all of this year and early next year look like its ....should I call it “crossed off?” I never understood this site well, but looks like you have some understanding far beyond what I can fathom. I’ll pay you for lessons! Honestly, Disney gift card?


----------



## AquaDame

Snowwhyt said:


> I was wondering if you could help me understand something. http://www.cruisefish.net/finder.md?id_cruise_type=21031936
> Why is all of this year and early next year look like its ....should I call it “crossed off?” I never understood this site well, but looks like you have some understanding far beyond what I can fathom. I’ll pay you for lessons! Honestly, Disney gift card?



You give me far too much credit..! The only time Ive seen cruises blocked out like that is if they have been cancelled but according to RCCL's website they are very much not, which now makes me worried that they aren't updating as often as they used to!


----------



## DCLDVC1

It's not looking good for August and September cruises. Norwegian canceled most of their cruises for those months.

https://www.ncl.com/suspended-sailings


----------



## figmentfinesse

DCLDVC1 said:


> Its not looking good for August and September cruises. Norwegian canceled most of their cruises for those months.
> 
> https://www.ncl.com/suspended-sailings


I wonder when we will get our announcement.


----------



## _auroraborealis_

Info on crew embarks:

https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/travelers/crew-disembarkations-commercial-travel.html?
Dream and Wonder are both Provisionally Red. Which is Not Good. 

*Red Ship Criteria*

One or more cases of confirmed COVID-19 or COVID-like Illness within the past 28 days, or
Ship received ship-to-ship transfers from a ship that had confirmed COVID-19 or COVID-like illness within the 28 days before the transfer occurred, or
If land-based crew embarked, they were not immediately quarantined for 14 days upon embarking the ship, or
During the past 28 days, the ship missed one or more weekly submission of the EDC form.
The Response Plans are solely for crew embark and repatriation and not in the slightest for passenger travel. The CDC has said about the crew repatriation guidance and plans: "Meeting these criteria does not mean cruise ships can resume passenger operations. We don’t have enough information at this time to say when it will be safe to resume sailing with passengers. Cruise lines may need to establish additional safety measures before sailing with passengers is permitted to resume. CDC will continue to evaluate and update its recommendations as the situation evolves."

We're nowhere close to filed or approved plans for passenger travel. Given the barrier that is being able to staff ships, I don't think anything sails before Labor Day at a minimum, and it's likely to be longer.


----------



## Snowwhyt

_auroraborealis_ said:


> Info on crew embarks:
> 
> https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/travelers/crew-disembarkations-commercial-travel.html?
> Dream and Wonder are both Provisionally Red. Which is Not Good.
> 
> *Red Ship Criteria*
> 
> One or more cases of confirmed COVID-19 or COVID-like Illness within the past 28 days, or
> Ship received ship-to-ship transfers from a ship that had confirmed COVID-19 or COVID-like illness within the 28 days before the transfer occurred, or
> If land-based crew embarked, they were not immediately quarantined for 14 days upon embarking the ship, or
> During the past 28 days, the ship missed one or more weekly submission of the EDC form.
> The Response Plans are solely for crew embark and repatriation and not in the slightest for passenger travel. The CDC has said about the crew repatriation guidance and plans: "Meeting these criteria does not mean cruise ships can resume passenger operations. We don’t have enough information at this time to say when it will be safe to resume sailing with passengers. Cruise lines may need to establish additional safety measures before sailing with passengers is permitted to resume. CDC will continue to evaluate and update its recommendations as the situation evolves."
> 
> We're nowhere close to filed or approved plans for passenger travel. Given the barrier that is being able to staff ships, I don't think anything sails before Labor Day at a minimum, and it's likely to be longer.


I read the section on red before. Maybe I’m just unfamiliar with a current event??? Are the dream in the wonder still in red category because of the Covid found back in March?


----------



## TestingH2O

_auroraborealis_ said:


> Info on crew embarks:
> 
> https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/travelers/crew-disembarkations-commercial-travel.html?
> Dream and Wonder are both Provisionally Red. Which is Not Good.
> 
> *Red Ship Criteria*
> 
> One or more cases of confirmed COVID-19 or COVID-like Illness within the past 28 days, or
> Ship received ship-to-ship transfers from a ship that had confirmed COVID-19 or COVID-like illness within the 28 days before the transfer occurred, or
> If land-based crew embarked, they were not immediately quarantined for 14 days upon embarking the ship, or
> During the past 28 days, the ship missed one or more weekly submission of the EDC form.
> The Response Plans are solely for crew embark and repatriation and not in the slightest for passenger travel. The CDC has said about the crew repatriation guidance and plans: "Meeting these criteria does not mean cruise ships can resume passenger operations. We don’t have enough information at this time to say when it will be safe to resume sailing with passengers. Cruise lines may need to establish additional safety measures before sailing with passengers is permitted to resume. CDC will continue to evaluate and update its recommendations as the situation evolves."
> 
> We're nowhere close to filed or approved plans for passenger travel. Given the barrier that is being able to staff ships, I don't think anything sails before Labor Day at a minimum, and it's likely to be longer.


All the Disney ships have disclaimers that seem to indicate that they are missing paperwork.  In fact, every ship on the list except the Grand Celebration appears to be missing paperwork.  Very curious.


----------



## _auroraborealis_

Snowwhyt said:


> I read the section on red before. Maybe I’m just unfamiliar with a current event??? Are the dream in the wonder still in red category because of the Covid found back in March?


I suspect DCL isn't filing paperwork on schedule.

Which wouldn't be a leading indicator of "ready to sail" anyway...


----------



## axfather

For cruises, the path forward just seems too tenuous anytime soon.  I knew there was a reason I needed to take all those 23 DCL cruises before this mess started.  lol.   My kids and I miss it terribly, but it was a very good run I guess.  I think the best memory for us was Star Wars 7 opening night on the ship.  I am too conservative to hum Barbara Streisand, but I am thinking about it......I hope everyone on this board (and at DCL) remains healthy which is the most important thing for all of us now.


----------



## DIS_MIKE

DCLDVC1 said:


> It's not looking good for August and September cruises. Norwegian canceled most of their cruises for those months.
> 
> https://www.ncl.com/suspended-sailings


I agree that it does not look good at this point with NCL canceling all cruises until the end of August. I feel the other cruise lines will follow suit as well. I will go crazy at that point because my cruise is 8/31 so if other cruise lines cancel up until the 30th....sigh....as my cruise is set for the next day. That will definitely be frustrating as I am right on the edge.


----------



## MomOTwins

DIS_MIKE said:


> I agree that it does not look good at this point with NCL canceling all cruises until the end of August. I feel the other cruise lines will follow suit as well. I will go crazy at that point because my cruise is 8/31 so if other cruise lines cancel up until the 30th....sigh....as my cruise is set for the next day. That will definitely be frustrating as I am right on the edge.


Could be demand is not there.  I get emails literally every day from NCL with promo offers for cruises (“Cruises for $199” “Free balcony upgrade”).  Ironically, that makes me less likely to want to sail with them—last thing I want right now is a “budget” cruise where they are cutting corners.


----------



## _auroraborealis_

It is not just demand for August.

CDC protocols for crew moves requires a 14 day quarantine of any crew member being brought on board a ship rated Green. Any positive tests during quarantine knocks out that Green status and starts a minimum 28 day period to get back to Green.

So realistically you have to plan a minimum of 42 days from the date of your last crew member embarking to be ready to have people working to get the ship ready to sail. Saying 60 days from bringing your first crew onboard for the most optimistic timeline, and that assumes you get all your crew aboard in about a 3-day stretch.

So they would have to be embarking fresh crew NOW for late August, on ships already rated Green. It is not happening.

(Extra detail is that only the Fantasy for DCL is Provisionally Green. NCL has a mix of ratings right now.)


----------



## DCLDVC1

T & R said:


> Not worried about Coronavirus at all.
> 
> Number of people in the U.S. killed annually by Coronavirus = 0
> Number of people in the U.S. killed annually by taking selfie pic = 2
> Number of people in the U.S. killed annually by vending machines falling on them = 13
> Number of people in the U.S. killed annually by lightning = 31
> Number of people in the U.S. killed annually by falling out of bed = 450
> 
> You get the point. You are more likely to die taking a selfie than by contracting the Coronavirus.



You might want to update those numbers.


----------



## DCLDVC1

DIS_MIKE said:


> *I agree that it does not look good at this point with NCL canceling all cruises until the end of August*. I feel the other cruise lines will follow suit as well. I will go crazy at that point because my cruise is 8/31 so if other cruise lines cancel up until the 30th....sigh....as my cruise is set for the next day. That will definitely be frustrating as I am right on the edge.



With the exception of their Seattle based Alaskan cruises, all cruises through the end of September have been canceled.


----------



## _auroraborealis_

If you scan this list for disembarkation of crew, Fantasy is skeletal to empty: https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/201...-ship/cruise-ship-member-disembarkations.html


----------



## T & R

DCLDVC1 said:


> You might want to update those numbers.



I agree but I do not want to go back and edit that post because that would seem deceitful. I'll let it hang out there to prove how wrong I was. I am still not personally worried though. When this thing started there was a lot of speculation and there still is, I think there will be a lot of wrong conclusions to go around but I think it would also be wrong for me to go back and change/edit my posts from 5 months ago to hide the fact. Keep in mind we had a Superbowl a few weeks after that post, cruising for 2 more months after that post, so I think a lot of people got it wrong. People will be understanding about being wrong back in January but they would not be understanding about going back and changing/editing my posts to hide the fact.


----------



## DisBNewB

_auroraborealis_ said:


> If you scan this list for disembarkation of crew, Fantasy is skeletal to empty: https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/201...-ship/cruise-ship-member-disembarkations.html



Is that list inclusive of all the crew, do you know? Because the text says approved for disembarkation by the CDC, so I can't tell from that if it includes any crew that wasn't approved, or the crew that's staying on board to keep the ship running and so may not have applied for approval. 

(still very interesting - thank you for the link!)


----------



## _auroraborealis_

DisBNewB said:


> Is that list inclusive of all the crew, do you know? Because the text says approved for disembarkation by the CDC, so I can't tell from that if it includes any crew that wasn't approved, or the crew that's staying on board to keep the ship running and so may not have applied for approval.
> 
> (still very interesting - thank you for the link!)



That list is just crew that was allowed to debark on US soil. Any crew that transferred to the Dream or Magic wouldn't be included in that.


----------



## _auroraborealis_

Well, extend your cancels through 9/15: https://www.disboards.com/threads/c...ns-from-u-s-ports-until-september-15.3804890/


----------



## LunaMini

If it sails, ours will be one of the first then - Sept 18th


----------



## _auroraborealis_

LunaMini said:


> If it sails, ours will be one of the first then - Sept 18th



Test group.


----------



## Venaros

LunaMini said:


> If it sails, ours will be one of the first then - Sept 18th



 On the Dream? We're booked for that one too. I believe we'll end up being cancelled.


----------



## LunaMini

Venaros said:


> On the Dream? We're booked for that one too. I believe we'll end up being cancelled.



Yep! I called earlier and spoke to a lovely CM as I wanted to see what my options were as I’m on a non refundable and am traveling from the U.K. obviously at the moment we can’t even get in to the USA. I had the option of pulling the plug today and losing over £600 or sit tight and risk losing more if we sail and we can’t get there. Mum and I had a very long discussion, shed a lot of tears but decided to ride it out and see what happens. Our gut instinct is it will get cancelled with the way things are but on the other hand how cool would it be to be on the first DCL cruise heading out?!


----------



## T & R

LunaMini said:


> how cool would it be to be on the first DCL cruise heading out?!



Very cool. I pray that you find out. The atmosphere would be amazing almost like an inaugural sailing. I bet the locals on shore will give you quite a send off as well.


----------



## LunaMini

Venaros said:


> On the Dream? We're booked for that one too. I believe we'll end up being cancelled.



I see our cruise is now missing from the booking site. About an hour ago it was showing as the first September cruise with all the others having been removed from the site. Guess it could be curtains for us


----------



## Garyjames220

Royal Caribbean have cancelled all sailing until September 15th


----------



## DCLDVC1

LunaMini said:


> If it sails, ours will be one of the first then - Sept 18th





Venaros said:


> On the Dream? We're booked for that one too. I believe we'll end up being cancelled.



I bet the Dream doesn't sail until after it's drydock in October assuming cruising is allowed by then.


----------



## iannovich

DCLDVC1 said:


> I bet the Dream doesn't sail until after it's drydock in October assuming cruising is allowed by then.


You called it: The next available sail date on the Dream is the November 1st 7 night Eastern...


----------



## Ryan King

Well our cruise is officially cancelled on the dream August 3rd.


----------



## fdefulvio

I got my August 15th cancellation.


----------



## T & R

Ryan King said:


> Well our cruise is officially cancelled on the dream August 3rd.



I read that notice from DCL. A few of things: 

1. So do they just put your 125% in a "DCL account" kind of like a placeholder cruise?
2. How long can you keep it in that "account" (was waiting on late 2021 itinerary release)?
3. I heard the 125% was just for the money spent on cruise. Does the taxes and fees just get auto refunded to your form of payment? (Hope not because I would have to go through a stack of hundreds of gift cards).

Thanks in advance, was hopeful that I would not be in this situation so didn't do much studying up on it.


----------



## CaLuCa

T & R said:


> I read that notice from DCL. A few of things:
> 
> 1. So do they just put your 125% in a "DCL account" kind of like a placeholder cruise?
> 2. How long can you keep it in that "account" (was waiting on late 2021 itinerary release)?
> 3. I heard the 125% was just for the money spent on cruise. Does the taxes and fees just get auto refunded to your form of payment? (Hope not because I would have to go through a stack of hundreds of gift cards).
> 
> Thanks in advance, was hopeful that I would not be in this situation so didn't do much studying up on it.




1 &3.  Yes, you now have a FCC account with 125% of your cruise fare.  Taxes, port fees are refunded to your method of payment.  My TA was able to tell me exactly which GC the refunded portion went back to (actually it was two of them).
2.  I believe the FCC is now good until March 31, 2022.


----------



## T & R

CaLuCa said:


> 1 &3. Yes, you now have a FCC account with 125% of your cruise fare. Taxes, port fees are refunded to your method of payment. My TA was able to tell me exactly which GC the refunded portion went back to (actually it was two of them).
> 2. I believe the FCC is now good until March 31, 2022.



Thanks, I'm in kind of a weird limbo. The official announcement came out and my cruise (Oct 2nd Dream) is not on the list of cancelled cruises but the DCL website no longer has my cruise as bookable. What is that? This is a strange form of torture.


----------



## skyvoyager

Can I use a FCC and apply it to another cruise to which I have only placed a deposit?  My August cruise was just canceled but I have another planned for December.


----------



## T & R

@skyvoyager
Tried this before and they stated it must be a new reservation. So I just cancelled and re-booked. There are people on their 3rd re-book now so they may have a more recent experience. This was back in March of this year.


----------



## skyvoyager

T & R said:


> @skyvoyager
> Tried this before and they stated it must be a new reservation. So I just cancelled and re-booked. There are people on their 3rd re-book now so they may have a more recent experience. This was back in March of this year.



Gotcha.  Thanks!

The next question is...Are there blackout dates for the FCC (ours is the Christmas cruise and we couldn't use our placeholder for that)?


----------



## Mkat27

T & R said:


> Thanks, I'm in kind of a weird limbo. The official announcement came out and my cruise (Oct 2nd Dream) is not on the list of cancelled cruises but the DCL website no longer has my cruise as bookable. What is that? This is a strange form of torture.


Just as a reference, my 7-night Norwegian Fjords on the Magic disappeared from DCL website weeks before it officially got canceled.


----------



## T & R

Mkat27 said:


> Just as a reference, my 7-night Norwegian Fjords on the Magic disappeared from DCL website weeks before it officially got canceled.



Thanks. I think?


----------



## mmmears

Mkat27 said:


> Just as a reference, my 7-night Norwegian Fjords on the Magic disappeared from DCL website weeks before it officially got canceled.



My Norway, Iceland & Scotland one did the same.


----------



## DIS_MIKE

I was out with some friends this evening and got my DCL cancellation notice for my August 31st cruise. I knew it was inevitable and I prepared myself but it still hurts. 

Now I have to decide if I take the refund or rebook for next year.


----------



## CaLuCa

So what's the next available date?  Dream has the dry dock.  Wonder won't be doing the Panama Canal.  Magic has to come back from Europe (Transatlantic was already canceled, right?).  Fantasy?


----------



## Stratus22

Aaaaannnnddddd I just joined the canceled cruise club


----------



## tink2020

T & R said:


> @skyvoyager
> Tried this before and they stated it must be a new reservation. So I just cancelled and re-booked. There are people on their 3rd re-book now so they may have a more recent experience. This was back in March of this year.



We had a very expensive cruise as one of our many cancellations during this, and we were able to rebook a new one, pay off one, and put $ towards another (the last 2 being booked previously). It was no trouble, except that I had to call vs book online. Good luck!


----------



## ajo

Stratus22 said:


> Aaaaannnnddddd I just joined the canceled cruise club


Welcome! It's unfortunately going to be a pretty big club . . .


----------



## harriet2

T & R said:


> Thanks, I'm in kind of a weird limbo. The official announcement came out and my cruise (Oct 2nd Dream) is not on the list of cancelled cruises but the DCL website no longer has my cruise as bookable. What is that? This is a strange form of torture.


They've done this for a lot of cruises before. It's probably for two reasons.

no new booking that will be eligible to 125% FCC if it does get cancelled
lower occupancy rate if to does get to sail
So it doesn't have to say anything yet.


----------



## DIS_MIKE

Stratus22 said:


> Aaaaannnnddddd I just joined the canceled cruise club


I'm silver now as I have two cancelled cruises.  Welcome to the club though!

I am just rolling with it at this point and trying to keep positive. I hope those upcoming cruises are still a go for everyone else this fall. For us cancelled folk, I hope we can all get back onboard soon and find a new upcoming cruise that fits within our schedule and budget.


----------



## Calantha

DIS_MIKE said:


> For us cancelled folk, I hope we can all get back onboard soon and find a new upcoming cruise that fits within our schedule and budget.



Me too. I had managed to find a 5 day Fall cruise on the Fantasy, where I could actually afford Concierge...That is unlikely in the future even with the 125...

I think we’re going to standby and wait for next Fall’s cruises to come out. At this point, I want to give it plenty of time for there to be a better resolution to the current situation. We are also planning to go to Alaska in May so if there are significant changes we will see it then...(and still plenty of time to cancel that if the situation doesn’t improve.)


----------



## FigmentSpark

DIS_MIKE said:


> I was out with some friends this evening and got my DCL cancellation notice for my August 31st cruise. I knew it was inevitable and I prepared myself but it still hurts.
> 
> Now I have to decide if I take the refund or rebook for next year.


Mmm... we were 2 days into the drive to FL when, late at night in the Georgia hotel, 6 hours before my sister was about to board a plane to Orlando, when we saw the email that our cruise had been cancelled.  The kids were already asleep, so in the morning, we had to break it to them that they'd missed 3 days of school, (including a sports tournament) for nothing.  We drove home, only to find that was the last time they would see their friends for several months.

So, yeah, I know.  The shock of the finality - they really did cancel this trip, now what?  - and the sadness for something you hoped would be a good and much needed break.  Still, at least for me, I'm glad we didn't get on that ship.  Who knows if someone would have brought Covid with them and we might have all been sick or quarantined.  

Actually, I remember packing extra things in case of a quarantine.  Now, I look back and wonder what was I thinking, but I was thinking that this thing wasn't on the N.A. continent and we were just doing a Western, so we'd be safe.  I now know that wasn't the case and I'm grateful to DCL for making the decision I wasn't able to make at the time.


----------



## chinarider

2nd cancalled cruise club member here... hoping third times a charm... We're shooting for end of November now


----------



## JM23457

skyvoyager said:


> Can I use a FCC and apply it to another cruise to which I have only placed a deposit?  My August cruise was just canceled but I have another planned for December.


Yes, I was able to do that with our FCC.


----------



## Snowwhyt

How far in advance do you think Disney would start marketing (TV type) prior to reopening DCL?


----------



## T & R

Snowwhyt said:


> How far in advance do you think Disney would start marketing (TV type) prior to reopening DCL?



Not sure they'll need to market with all the 125% credits floating around and their likely need to reduce capacity. If they were going to put out commercials, I would hope they would do it right at releasing their late 2021 itineraries so at least people have more to choose from. Even before all this I rarely saw DCL commercials which is a bummer because I enjoy the occasional ones that did come up. I did see a DCL themed Wheel of Fortune week once and then many of us saw that Outdaughtered show that featured DCL. That was cool to see even though I would not normally watch either show.


----------



## JM23457

Snowwhyt said:


> How far in advance do you think Disney would start marketing (TV type) prior to reopening DCL?


I don't thijk DCL will be airing commercials anytime soon. Given all of the Covid TV coverage, it could create some negative associations in people's minds, and do more harm to the brand than good.


----------



## afan

T & R said:


> Not sure they'll need to market with all the 125% credits floating around and their likely need to reduce capacity. If they were going to put out commercials, I would hope they would do it right at releasing their late 2021 itineraries so at least people have more to choose from. Even before all this I rarely saw DCL commercials which is a bummer because I enjoy the occasional ones that did come up. I did see a DCL themed Wheel of Fortune week once and then many of us saw that Outdaughtered show that featured DCL. That was cool to see even though I would not normally watch either show.



While I rarely see dcl commercials I have started seeing Universal Orlando commercials on cable. They are about the measures they are taking and to come visit. I thought it was interesting since I can't imagine wdw or dlr commercials any time soon and being on the west coast I get both and UH.


----------



## Snowwhyt

T & R said:


> Not sure they'll need to market with all the 125% credits floating around and their likely need to reduce capacity. If they were going to put out commercials, I would hope they would do it right at releasing their late 2021 itineraries so at least people have more to choose from. Even before all this I rarely saw DCL commercials which is a bummer because I enjoy the occasional ones that did come up. I did see a DCL themed Wheel of Fortune week once and then many of us saw that Outdaughtered show that featured DCL. That was cool to see even though I would not normally watch either show.


Although there are 125% credit floating around most will not have the opportunity to use that credit on 2-3 months notice, especially if they’re not from Florida.  But you have always been optimistic.
Non of the cruises are sold out currently. And it may be a while before they sail(mid 2021 or later is my guess) it will be safe to cruise then when they start.  Maybe a $25 OBC for every passenger with a documented virus shot.
Plus 125% doesn’t go too far on a last minute cruise if you have hotels and last minute airfare to worry about. You have always had lots of optimism about the sailings. But I can’t handle the disappointment so I have to be a little more pessimistic so I can be pleasantly surprised in the future.
As for commercials, I see tons of them on the shows that I recorded in January and February and all of 2019.  That’s what gave me the thought that commercials would be our tell. I just talked to Disney on the Castaway line, two days before the last cancellation and she was so positive that the August cruises were going.  Smh. But I didn’t believe her either, but thought if I gave my opinion it would seem rude. So I said I was “glad to hear it”, I was glad, just not able to believe like she did. 
I to have seen a few things for Universal Studios and also Sea world. 
Wish I understood how to tell fake news. I also read an article that said Florida had 900 some deaths last year from pneumonia and this year they have over 5000 for the same period. It’s so hard to tell these days.


----------



## tinkerone

Snowwhyt said:


> Although there are 125% credit floating around most will not have the opportunity to use that credit on 2-3 months notice, especially if they’re not from Florida.  But you have always been optimistic.
> Non of the cruises are sold out currently. And it may be a while before they sail(mid 2021 or later is my guess) it will be safe to cruise then when they start.  Maybe a $25 OBC for every passenger with a documented virus shot.
> Plus 125% doesn’t go too far on a last minute cruise if you have hotels and last minute airfare to worry about. You have always had lots of optimism about the sailings. But I can’t handle the disappointment so I have to be a little more pessimistic so I can be pleasantly surprised in the future.
> As for commercials, I see tons of them on the shows that I recorded in January and February and all of 2019.  That’s what gave me the thought that commercials would be our tell. I just talked to Disney on the Castaway line, two days before the last cancellation and she was so positive that the August cruises were going.  Smh. But I didn’t believe her either, but thought if I gave my opinion it would seem rude. So I said I was “glad to hear it”, I was glad, just not able to believe like she did.
> I to have seen a few things for Universal Studios and also Sea world.
> Wish I understood how to tell fake news. I also read an article that said Florida had 900 some deaths last year from pneumonia and this year they have over 5000 for the same period. It’s so hard to tell these days.


I agree with you, I see plenty of DCL commercials.  Not recently, obviously, but they come on plenty.  We are Canadian and while we get commercials they are especially noticeable in situations like when our Canadian dollar is not doing well, when there is a travel crisis such as 911, when bookings are not filling up as quickly as they would like and they are offering a Canadian discount.  
While it looks like there will be tons of bookings, enough to fill the ships, in the coming year or two I have my doubts. Yup, we are hearing from lots of people on the DIS who can't wait to get out there and sail again but we are diehards.  The majority of cruisers aren't on DIS boards though, we are a small majority.  I think they are going to have to come up with a lot of discounts (FL Res Rate, Canadian discounts, Military discounts) to fill the ships over the next while.  Even if they want to keep them at a 50% capacity they may find this hard.  Right now they only have the US to fill the ships as boarders are closed.  Incomes have been slashed, people are worried about the virus and it's effects if they get sick while on board or in a foreign port.  For some it will be a matter of timing of sailings that will prevent them from going.  There is so much going on right now and for the foreseeable future that no one can really be sure.
I think you will see commercials start to come back once sailings have resumed but that is just my thoughts.  I think it's not going to be as easy as everyone is thinking to get people back on board.


----------



## T & R

tinkerone said:


> I think you will see commercials start to come back once sailings have resumed but that is just my thoughts. I think it's not going to be as easy as everyone is thinking to get people back on board.



I agree but right now there is less than 12 months of bookable cruises available on their website. If their going to put out ads, they need to open up the rest of 2021 to provide more choices. I know I will be putting money down on opening day.


----------



## Jimmiesatx

LizzyDragon said:


> Question for those of you who were on one of the Disney cruises that Disney cancelled, and took the 125%- were you PIF or not PIF yet? I've got a mid-August cruise that could be cancelled, but it's not PIF yet and didn't know if it makes a difference for the FCC.



i was PIF


----------



## Jimmiesatx

I got canceled, and was very upset to say the least. I got ahold of DCL the following day and booked for February 2021. Not ideal, but it will work for us. Got a nice upgrade due to the credit.


----------



## Disneyland_emily

Months ago someone either here or ‘book who had a google doc that showed available rooms on the ships- it would be interesting to see how the capacity is actually fairing..


----------



## Stratus22

I had a B2B cruise cancelled, 3 nights each. I've read that you can take your FCC and place that on an existing reservation. Anyone know if I could take both b2b FCC's and put them on one existing reservation?


----------



## stout

Yes, you can combine FCC from a B2B into one future cruise.


----------



## sgkramer

I see that the Fantasy is set to cruise on Oct. 10.  I am still booked aboard the Fantasy for the Turner Classic Movie Cruise Oct. 4-10.  I asked TCM to let me out of my booking, but they said if I do, I will lose more than 50% of my PIF account.

I am so disappointed In TCM and Disney.  Even if the cruise happens, it will not be the cruise I was hoping for when I signed up last November.  I’m sure many of the guest speakers on the TCM Cruise have already backed out.

I wonder if Disney intends to use this “non-Disney” cruise as a test to see how their new procedures will work for regular cruises.


----------



## stsomewhere

Carnival announced today that they are cancelling all cruises through Sept. 30. NCL made a similar announcement last week. I think DCl will be one of the last cruise lines to resume.


----------



## jcbftw

sgkramer said:


> I see that the Fantasy is set to cruise on Oct. 10.  I am still booked aboard the Fantasy for the Turner Classic Movie Cruise Oct. 4-10.  I asked TCM to let me out of my booking, but they said if I do, I will lose more than 50% of my PIF account.
> 
> I am so disappointed In TCM and Disney.  Even if the cruise happens, it will not be the cruise I was hoping for when I signed up last November.  I’m sure many of the guest speakers on the TCM Cruise have already backed out.
> 
> I wonder if Disney intends to use this “non-Disney” cruise as a test to see how their new procedures will work for regular cruises.



If your cruise is no longer bookable, it's likely (though not a definitive sign) that Disney is probably going to cancel it. It could be that they are just already at/over their reduced capacity and that's why they've pulled it from their available sailings, but I'm guessing they just don't want to process more refunds than they have to.


----------



## T & R

stsomewhere said:


> Carnival announced today that they are cancelling all cruises through Sept. 30.



That's weird because you can still book cruises on their website for dates earlier than that. I guess they don't go in and wipe them out like DCL does.


----------



## stsomewhere

T & R said:


> That's weird because you can still book cruises on their website for dates earlier than that. I guess they don't go in and wipe them out like DCL does.


I just checked. Carnival cruises are removed. through Sept ( except for one leaving Australia I checked one way and it just says oh snap..error, Another way blocks out all of 2020 cruises


----------



## mamaoftwincesses

Our cruise is on the Dream September 25-28th and I noticed our cruise disappeared too. However I called yesterday and I was allowed to add my sister to my room and the CM reminded me about the PIF date. Just a theory but I think they don't want any more rooms booked on the September dates and are already at capacity. Would be strange to cancel all cruises to September 15th to only cancel to September 30th a few days later. Why not just cancel all of September instead?


----------



## CmdrThor

mamaoftwincesses said:


> Our cruise is on the Dream September 25-28th and I noticed our cruise disappeared too. However I called yesterday and I was allowed to add my sister to my room and the CM reminded me about the PIF date. Just a theory but I think they don't want any more rooms booked on the September dates and are already at capacity. Would be strange to cancel all cruises to September 15th to only cancel to September 30th a few days later. Why not just cancel all of September instead?



The latest cancellation added 24 sailings.  They know they are cancelling everything they removed from being able to book, but they want to delay having to rebook / process refunds for those.


----------



## pclvnmcky88

mamaoftwincesses said:


> Our cruise is on the Dream September 25-28th and I noticed our cruise disappeared too. However I called yesterday and I was allowed to add my sister to my room and the CM reminded me about the PIF date. Just a theory but I think they don't want any more rooms booked on the September dates and are already at capacity. Would be strange to cancel all cruises to September 15th to only cancel to September 30th a few days later. Why not just cancel all of September instead?



we’re on the September 29th fantasy sailing and I’m holding out hope! I ask on the chat last night and was told that it is still set to sail,but leadership said not to accept anymore new bookings for those in September after the cut off date. She said it could open back up but


----------



## CM Dad

sgkramer said:


> I am so disappointed In TCM and Disney. Even if the cruise happens, it will not be the cruise I was hoping for when I signed up last November. I’m sure many of the guest speakers on the TCM Cruise have already backed out.
> 
> I wonder if Disney intends to use this “non-Disney” cruise as a test to see how their new procedures will work for regular cruises.


Why are you disappointed in Disney?  My understanding is that they charter the ship to TCM, and cancellation policies or guest speaker changes would have nothing to do with DCL.


----------



## mamaoftwincesses

pclvnmcky88 said:


> we’re on the September 29th fantasy sailing and I’m holding out hope! I ask on the chat last night and was told that it is still set to sail,but leadership said not to accept anymore new bookings for those in September after the cut off date. She said it could open back up but


I also got the same answer in a chat myself so fingers crossed?


----------



## T & R

pclvnmcky88 said:


> we’re on the September 29th fantasy sailing and I’m holding out hope! I ask on the chat last night and was told that it is still set to sail,but leadership said not to accept anymore new bookings for those in September after the cut off date. She said it could open back up but



If a few here and there open back up, then I will feel better about being a capacity thing and not a cancellation thing. Really, really hopeful that it's just a capacity thing. Castaway Cay with half the usual numbers sounds awesome.


----------



## Venaros

LunaMini said:


> I see our cruise is now missing from the booking site. About an hour ago it was showing as the first September cruise with all the others having been removed from the site. Guess it could be curtains for us



Yep. I believe so. Someone else mentioned the Dream going into drydock in October. It would make sense to me to just go ahead and throw it in there now. In my opinion, rushing to get it operational to be able to sail for only 1 month before taking it in seems almost counter-productive.


----------



## LTJoeFlo

With respect to the early drydock idea, Disney might not have that option. I don't know much about how Disney services their ships so I apologize if I am off base. I did work at a very large shipyard that serviced mega-yachts and commercial ships. These docks are meticulously scheduled. When one ship leaves, another is put in its place almost immediately. On the ship that I was on, it was $10k a day and it was only 187ft and didn't require one of the larger slips. Prices go up exponentially for use of the larger drydocks. Assuming they could get in early, they might not want to dedicate the money to stay an additional 30 days.


----------



## T & R

Venaros said:


> Yep. I believe so. Someone else mentioned the Dream going into drydock in October. It would make sense to me to just go ahead and throw it in there now. In my opinion, rushing to get it operational to be able to sail for only 1 month before taking it in seems almost counter-productive.



Yes, if possible, why not just dry dock it now while there are no cruises going out? I know it would be a scheduling thing but it would be worth looking into. Also, dredge the family cabana beach at Castaway Cay while you're at it and there are no cruises going there. You pay all that money for a cabana and you can't even swim because the water is only knee deep.


----------



## pclvnmcky88

Royal cancelled through September 15th and they still have sailings after that available to book. They are also a larger company with more ships. I think DCL will try hard to get at least 1 or 2 ships sailing after September 15th. Just my guess. These lines can’t stop everything forever


----------



## AquaDame

T & R said:


> Yes, if possible, why not just dry dock it now while there are no cruises going out? I know it would be a scheduling thing but it would be worth looking into. Also, dredge the family cabana beach at Castaway Cay while you're at it and there are no cruises going there. You pay all that money for a cabana and you can't even swim because the water is only knee deep.



Are we sure its not intentional..? I imagine having shallower water if you have younger kids is great.


----------



## DCLDVC1

AquaDame said:


> Are we sure its not intentional..? I imagine having shallower water if you have younger kids is great.



I think it's perfect the way it is. During high tide, the water is deep enough to swim and during low tide, it's low enough to easily walk to the ropes


----------



## stsomewhere

T & R said:


> Yes, if possible, why not just dry dock it now while there are no cruises going out? I know it would be a scheduling thing but it would be worth looking into. Also, dredge the family cabana beach at Castaway Cay while you're at it and there are no cruises going there. You pay all that money for a cabana and you can't even swim because the water is only knee deep.


The adult beach was very shallow, too ( ankle deep very far out). It can change with the tides. I thought the family beach was pretty deep the last time we were there.


----------



## Snowwhyt

I have a fat thumb and was not done writing yet.


----------



## T & R




----------



## T & R

AquaDame said:


> Are we sure its not intentional..? I imagine having shallower water if you have younger kids is great.



The above photo of my kids shows the back rope that you're not supposed to swim past. Ankle deep at best. This was on the Fantasy 8 nighter last October.


----------



## tinkerone

For anyone thinking that there will not be much availability and therefore no need to discount I just saw this.  

https://dclfan.com/discounts/?fbclid=IwAR3k16Gp4OmgP1VyeIIbQNZJT2zEE_35h3lDCeU8h1fncRKwDtJpA8-A5hI
Still lots of bargains to be had.  I still think, even at half capacity, they may have a hard time filling up without decent discounts but only time will tell.  
Of course, all this is JMO.  Not worth a dime....just how I see it.


----------



## wombat_5606

T & R said:


> The above photo of my kids shows the back rope that you're not supposed to swim past. Ankle deep at best. This was on the Fantasy 8 nighter last October.



I think that was not long after a Hurricane Dorian went through last year in late August. I was there in early September 2019 and yes, all of the sand was blown into the beach areas.

Disney will have it fixed one day, I'm sure. They have in the past after a storm has gone through.

This is Serenity Bay in front of the bar.

https://www.disboards.com/attachments/castaway-cay-crew-beach-jpg.440184/


----------



## rescuetink

Venaros said:


> Yep. I believe so. Someone else mentioned the Dream going into drydock in October. It would make sense to me to just go ahead and throw it in there now. In my opinion, rushing to get it operational to be able to sail for only 1 month before taking it in seems almost counter-productive.



Our cruise on November 1st was going to be the first sailing of the Dream out of dry dock, an unusual 7 day sailing for the Dream!!  (Since someone else already adequitely replied as to why they can't dry dock early I won't address that!!)


----------



## rescuetink

Venaros said:


> Yep. I believe so. Someone else mentioned the Dream going into drydock in October. It would make sense to me to just go ahead and throw it in there now. In my opinion, rushing to get it operational to be able to sail for only 1 month before taking it in seems almost counter-productive.



Our cruise on November 1st was going to be the first sailing of the Dream out of dry dock, an unusual 7 day sailing for the Dream!!  (Since someone else already adequitely replied as to why they can't dry dock early I won't address that!!)


----------



## MomOTwins

wombat_5606 said:


> I think that was not long after a Hurricane Dorian went through last year in late August. I was there in early September 2019 and yes, all of the sand was blown into the beach areas.
> 
> Disney will have it fixed one day, I'm sure. They have in the past after a storm has gone through.
> 
> This is Serenity Bay in front of the bar.
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/attachments/castaway-cay-crew-beach-jpg.440184/


Agree that was likely hurricane-related.  Even if it is not right after a direct hurricane hit, storm activity is peaking in October, and that pulls sand up.  We were there in mid-November and it was back to normal--we were paddling around 10 feet from the shore.


----------



## T & R

MomOTwins said:


> Agree that was likely hurricane-related. Even if it is not right after a direct hurricane hit, storm activity is peaking in October, and that pulls sand up. We were there in mid-November and it was back to normal--we were paddling around 10 feet from the shore.




Which beach? The photo is from the cabana beach (family cabanas) and from what I've heard before the shutdown, it's still shallow.


----------



## MomOTwins

T & R said:


> Which beach? The photo is from the cabana beach (family cabanas) and from what I've heard before the shutdown, it's still shallow.


We were at the family beach in three locations: near the Pelican plunge in the morning, at the ropes course later in the afternoon (water was so deep near at the ropes course even I couldn't touch the sand), and then snorkel area.  Can't speak to the cabanas.


----------



## T & R

MomOTwins said:


> We were at the family beach in three locations: near the Pelican plunge in the morning, at the ropes course later in the afternoon (water was so deep near at the ropes course even I couldn't touch the sand), and then snorkel area. Can't speak to the cabanas.



I was hoping they would dredge the cabana beach during this down time with no cruisers on the beach. As you can tell from the photo, it's pretty shallow. Considering the cost of cabanas, I was hoping they would give some extra attention to fixing up that beach while we're gone. On another note, looking at the photos is kind of depressing me since we have no option to go on a Disney Cruise right now. Could have a million dollar bill in my pocket and still can't go on a Disney Cruise. I wish one of the other cruise lines would hurry up and be "the first one in the pool" so DCL can observe, make adjustments and then get started themselves. Seems like that's what they're waiting for, a canary in the coal mine.


----------



## AquaDame

T & R said:


> I was hoping they would dredge the cabana beach during this down time with no cruisers on the beach. As you can tell from the photo, it's pretty shallow. Considering the cost of cabanas, I was hoping they would give some extra attention to fixing up that beach while we're gone. On another note, looking at the photos is kind of depressing me since we have no option to go on a Disney Cruise right now. Could have a million dollar bill in my pocket and still can't go on a Disney Cruise. I wish one of the other cruise lines would hurry up and be "the first one in the pool" so DCL can observe, make adjustments and then get started themselves. Seems like that's what they're waiting for, a canary in the coal mine.



International travel is getting more complicated for the US by the day... I'm sure they're feeling depressed as well. 

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/23/world/europe/coronavirus-EU-American-travel-ban.html
I only mention it because of the islands under some portion of EU jurisdiction... there are so many moving parts to moving cruise ships, and with maritime rules the way they are they can't simply stop going places... we NEED ports to visit.


----------



## harriet2

AquaDame said:


> International travel is getting more complicated for the US by the day... I'm sure they're feeling depressed as well.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/23/world/europe/coronavirus-EU-American-travel-ban.html
> I only mention it because of the islands under some portion of EU jurisdiction... there are so many moving parts to moving cruise ships, and with maritime rules the way they are they can't simply stop going places... we NEED ports to visit.


I think the islands under EU jurisdiction don't follow the EU closures like that. They aren't part of the Schengen area (as far as I know), so they make their own rules. I know at least the Dutch isles are doing that (even didn't allow Dutch travellers).


----------



## AquaDame

harriet2 said:


> I think the islands under EU jurisdiction don't follow the EU closures like that. They aren't part of the Schengen area (as far as I know), so they make their own rules. I know at least the Dutch isles are doing that (even didn't allow Dutch travellers).



That is good news then..! It'd just come down to whether they follow along by choice.


----------



## T & R

harriet2 said:


> I think the islands under EU jurisdiction don't follow the EU closures like that. They aren't part of the Schengen area (as far as I know), so they make their own rules. I know at least the Dutch isles are doing that (even didn't allow Dutch travellers).



Also many of the islands' economies are almost entirely dependent on tourism while the EU is not. So very easy for the EU to say no visitors but would be incredibly naive to think their (commonwealth islands, colonies or whatever you call them) could do the same. Many people do not realize that taking out your economy and your people's means to support themselves/families can be just as deadly or even more deadly than a virus. Venezuela for example.


----------



## AZMermaid

Did anyone else get the flexibility email? Basically you can move your cruise (Not cancel) within 15 days of travel without penalty between now and 3/31/21. New Cruise must be by 4/1/22. I wonder if that implies a new date for Wish?


----------



## rescuetink

AZMermaid said:


> Did anyone else get the flexibility email? Basically you can move your cruise (Not cancel) within 15 days of travel without penalty between now and 3/31/21. New Cruise must be by 4/1/22. I wonder if that implies a new date for Wish?


I got it for my Nov cruise!!


----------



## fdefulvio

I know the 125% FCC is only on the base fare and doesn’t include taxes and fees. I rebooked for 2021 and was told the taxes and fees for the canceled cruise would be credited back to my CC. Is this true? If so, how long before I can expect it to post to my CC account?


----------



## Snowwhyt

fdefulvio said:


> I know the 125% FCC is only on the base fare and doesn’t include taxes and fees. I rebooked for 2021 and was told the taxes and fees for the canceled cruise would be credited back to my CC. Is this true? If so, how long before I can expect it to post to my CC account?


Not quite this long.


----------



## "Got Disney"

UGH! when I booked my cruise I used cash and DVC points. I saved 30% it was a discounted cruise for DVC, not DV member cruise just a discounted cruise for sept....they have no discounted cruises for 2021....so if they cancel us even with the extra 25% I loose out big time. Another $650 in cash and another 70 points for the same Deck 6 verandah cabin, same cruise, but in May.  Its like Disney giveth and Disney take it away   They should allow the same discount. I used only 145 points and $1100 for second person.  I checked it out just to see if I stay-ith or if I go-ith ....looks like I stay-ith  unless they cancel- ith


----------



## JM23457

fdefulvio said:


> I know the 125% FCC is only on the base fare and doesn’t include taxes and fees. I rebooked for 2021 and was told the taxes and fees for the canceled cruise would be credited back to my CC. Is this true? If so, how long before I can expect it to post to my CC account?


Yes, it's true. You'll likely get the refund within a week.


----------



## nancipants

fdefulvio said:


> I know the 125% FCC is only on the base fare and doesn’t include taxes and fees. I rebooked for 2021 and was told the taxes and fees for the canceled cruise would be credited back to my CC. Is this true? If so, how long before I can expect it to post to my CC account?



I got mine within a week. I didn’t realize that was being refunded, so it was a nice surprise.


----------



## fdefulvio

nancipants said:


> I got mine within a week. I didn’t realize that was being refunded, so it was a nice surprise.


At first I was a little disappointed because it reduced the balance of OBC remaining, but now I look at it as an additional 7.5% discount on the initial amount paid plus I still have OBC. A win win as far as I’m concerned.


----------



## FigmentSpark

We got ours about two weeks later, but they refunded all of us to one card, including my sister’s, so I had to refund her portion to her myself.  I thought that was odd, since she used her card to pay for her cruise, not mine.


----------



## jcarwash

fdefulvio said:


> I know the 125% FCC is only on the base fare and doesn’t include taxes and fees. I rebooked for 2021 and was told the taxes and fees for the canceled cruise would be credited back to my CC. Is this true? If so, how long before I can expect it to post to my CC account?



I've had two cancelations now. For the first cancelation, at the beginning of April, I got my taxes/fees refunded to my credit card within a week. For the second cancelation in mid-May, I'm still waiting and it's been 6 weeks.


----------



## Docmum

AquaDame said:


> International travel is getting more complicated for the US by the day... I'm sure they're feeling depressed as well.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/23/world/europe/coronavirus-EU-American-travel-ban.html
> I only mention it because of the islands under some portion of EU jurisdiction... there are so many moving parts to moving cruise ships, and with maritime rules the way they are they can't simply stop going places... we NEED ports to visit.


Yes, international travel is extremely difficult to deal with right now. We are from Europe, have a November cruise booked, are close to our PIF and don‘t know, if we will be allowed to travel to the US for our cruise. As of now, the travel ban for Europeans is still in place, we literally have zero chance to enter the US and have no idea, how long that will last. So PIF date will be crucial for us, as we have to decide if we take the chance and pay, risking entry to the US will still be denied in November and we will lose all the money paid, or if we cancel before PIF and might miss out on a cruise, if borders are open again and cruising has resumed.... .
There is a lot of uncertainty on both sides, which makes it so difficult to decide what to do with already booked cruises.


----------



## LunaMini

Docmum said:


> Yes, international travel is extremely difficult to deal with right now. We are from Europe, have a November cruise booked, are close to our PIF and don‘t know, if we will be allowed to travel to the US for our cruise. As of now, the travel ban for Europeans is still in place, we literally have zero chance to enter the US and have no idea, how long that will last. So PIF date will be crucial for us, as we have to decide if we take the chance and pay, risking entry to the US will still be denied in November and we will lose all the money paid, or if we cancel before PIF and might miss out on a cruise, if borders are open again and cruising has resumed.... .
> There is a lot of uncertainty on both sides, which makes it so difficult to decide what to do with already booked cruises.



Surely you wouldn’t totally miss out now with the new alteration policy? Even after PIF you can switch your cruise to another, therefore not really missing out, just delaying.
for reference, I’m a UK guest who has a late September cruise booked (the first one currently due out!) and was on a non refundable booking, passed PIF. At least now I have up to 15 days beforehand to switch it if we can’t get in to the USA.


----------



## mmmears

Docmum said:


> Yes, international travel is extremely difficult to deal with right now. We are from Europe, have a November cruise booked, are close to our PIF and don‘t know, if we will be allowed to travel to the US for our cruise. As of now, the travel ban for Europeans is still in place, we literally have zero chance to enter the US and have no idea, how long that will last. So PIF date will be crucial for us, as we have to decide if we take the chance and pay, risking entry to the US will still be denied in November and we will lose all the money paid, or if we cancel before PIF and might miss out on a cruise, if borders are open again and cruising has resumed.... .
> There is a lot of uncertainty on both sides, which makes it so difficult to decide what to do with already booked cruises.



We were booked on an international cruise and it was just too iffy for me.  I cancelled before PIF date because I didn't want all that money tied up with DCL when we have no idea when we will be able to cruise again.  In the end, the cruise was cancelled anyway.  I think it just depends on how risk averse you are and what your tolerance level is for DCL credit (for us, it was a very expensive cruise, and not easy to find another one at the same price that would work for us).  IMHO things are not looking good here in the US right now, but November is a ways away.


----------



## T & R

Last year they switched from the individual use bottles of lotion, conditioner and shampoo to the big community use bottles. Now with everything that's going on, do you think they will switch back to the little personal use bottles? I liked those bottles/tubes of stuff and was disappointed when the discontinued them.


----------



## DisneYE

(Canada-US border related)
This article came out today where an epidemiologist in Toronto indicated he doesn't see the US-CAN border opening any time soon - Might be as long as 12 months (!!!)

So this pretty much cancels the chance of any Canadian scheduled to go on a DCL this year.
Not that there'll be any sailings this year anyway (I don't think there will)
But wow, if this goes into 2021, man its going to be tough.
I'm resigned to 2020 being canceled but 2021 as well?...just wow.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/canada-u-s-border-pandemic-covid-coronavirus-1.5633650


----------



## bcwife76

DisneYE said:


> (Canada-US border related)
> This article came out today where an epidemiologist in Toronto indicated he doesn't see the US-CAN border opening any time soon - Might be as long as 12 months (!!!)
> 
> So this pretty much cancels the chance of any Canadian scheduled to go on a DCL this year.
> Not that there'll be any sailings this year anyway (I don't think there will)
> But wow, if this goes into 2021, man its going to be tough.
> I'm resigned to 2020 being canceled but 2021 as well?...just wow.
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/canada-u-s-border-pandemic-covid-coronavirus-1.5633650


Technically Canadians are just banned from crossing the land border into the US. We can still fly. Should we? No. Not only do we expose ourselves to more situations to get the virus, we have to quarantine for 14 days upon returning to Canada and good luck getting travel medical. But there are still Canadians that WILL travel this summer, trust me (not us, we are staying in BC).


----------



## DisneYE

bcwife76 said:


> Technically Canadians are just banned from crossing the land border into the US. We can still fly. Should we? No. Not only do we expose ourselves to more situations to get the virus, we have to quarantine for 14 days upon returning to Canada and good luck getting travel medical. But there are still Canadians that WILL travel this summer, trust me (not us, we are staying in BC).



Yeah. I agree. I'd rather not go to the US (or anywhere for that matter) for now, as much as I miss traveling. 

Are ppl flying now?  wow

I didn't know you could cross the border at all (even flying) if you're not 'essential'


----------



## bcwife76

DisneYE said:


> Yeah. I agree. I'd rather not go to the US (or anywhere for that matter) for now, as much as I miss traveling.
> 
> Are ppl flying now?  wow
> 
> I didn't know you could cross the border at all (even flying) if you're not 'essential'


Yep, we can fly, travel by boat or train into the US, even if not going on essential business. 
https://www.cbc.ca/news/business/u-s-travel-restrictions-covid-19-land-border-fly-1.5607741Only the land border is closed to non-essential. It's worth noting this is not reciprocal and US citizens still cannot fly, drive, boat or take a train into Canada for any reason other than essential business or to repartriate with family members (the criteria of which is rather strict). So yep, if you can get a flight out you can leave. From YVR we can fly to LA, San Fran, Seattle and Texas at the moment, with more flights being added in a few weeks apparently. Not that we will be on a plane for the rest of 2020 ourselves. At the moment I'm concerned we won't even make our March 2021 spring break cruise


----------



## DisneYE

Cool. Thanks for the link to the article. Bummer that things are so bad right now with the CV or I'd grab a plane to a beach somewhere.
Hope your SB 2021 DCL takes place. Cheers.


----------



## TestingH2O

bcwife76 said:


> From YVR we can fly to LA, San Fran, Seattle and Texas at the moment, with more flights being added in a few weeks apparently.


Of all the places, those are certainly not looking like ones I’d want to be in.

Enjoy it though. The rest of the world will open to you before it opens to the US.


----------



## bcwife76

TestingH2O said:


> Of all the places, those are certainly not looking like ones I’d want to be in.
> 
> Enjoy it though. The rest of the world will open to you before it opens to the US.


Well, it's weird because the EU has like 14 or 15 countries on their list right now including Canada but today the UK released a list of 59 countries that can now enter the UK without having to do the 14 day quarantine and Canada is NOT on the list....uh....hello we are a commonwealth country, the queen is still on our money and we have 1/3 the amount of Covid cases that the the UK has    Maybe Boris is just choked because Canada has extended the ban on International travelers until July 31st and our mandatory quarantine has been extended til August 31. Whatever. I'm safer in BC anyway.


----------



## princessmommyx3

Has anyone seen this? Do you think it could be a game changer for cruising?


----------



## _auroraborealis_

princessmommyx3 said:


> Has anyone seen this? Do you think it could be a game changer for cruising?


A treatment that hasn't been broadly tested, approved by the FDA or other organizations, and has never been peer reviewed?

Not changing any games any time soon.


----------



## princessmommyx3

_auroraborealis_ said:


> A treatment that hasn't been broadly tested, approved by the FDA or other organizations, and has never been peer reviewed?
> 
> Not hanging any games any time soon.



Hey, all successful treatments have to start somewhere! It’s at least a glimmer of hope, which I don’t think should be immediately discounted. And, it has been approved by the FDA for asthma treatment for decades.


----------



## AquaDame

princessmommyx3 said:


> Hey, all successful treatments have to start somewhere! It’s at least a glimmer of hope, which I don’t think should be immediately discounted. And, it has been approved by the FDA for asthma treatment for decades.



It doesn't cure or prevent covid, so I'm not sure I'd call it a game changer. Much as I would LOVE to see it, and stop the mass cancellations...

 It sounds like it deals with breathing issues according to this one doctor (keeping in mind its a talk show) - which makes sense since its proven with asthma and is an anti inflammatory. Anything we can do to comfort the sick, and keep them from dying, is a good thing.

Dying from this disease isn't the only fear with it - we're seeing scarring on lungs from survivors, and an increased risk of stroke in otherwise young and healthy patients also. I really do think it is going to take a cure or prevention to change the game.

https://www.hopkinsmedicine.org/hea...oronavirus/what-coronavirus-does-to-the-lungs
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2020/06/200604095600.htm


----------



## CmdrThor

Royal Caribbean and Norwegian Cruise Line have hired a panel of experts to attempt to work with the CDC regarding restarting cruises.  According to the article the panel has been meeting since June and will present recommendations in August.  

https://www.cnbc.com/2020/07/07/cru...rus-experts-to-help-overcome-rough-patch.html


----------



## T & R

First question for the CDC: What other legal/licensed business has to meet and negotiate with your agency in order to be open?


----------



## tee11

Here's the response from two other physicians in the area: 
"Dr. Larry Wilson, chief medical officer at Midland Memorial Hospital, said there have been no studies showing a benefit in using inhaled steroids to treat COVID-19."
"Odessa Regional Medical Center’s chief medical officer also addressed budesonide (inhaled steroid) treatment in a report from KOSA-TV.    Dr. Rohith Saravanan said blind, controlled studies, rather than anecdotal evidence, are needed to prove any effectiveness.  If they say, ‘Oh, five cases, all solved. Magic pill. Silver bullet’ – well, that’s not how science works."

Our treatment options have definitely improved compared to March (proned oxygenation and ventilation, plasma... etc.), but it's still *symptomatic treatment*.   

None of our current options will help the cruise industry..   A vaccine that confers immunity for at least one year... that would help.    Here's to hope...



princessmommyx3 said:


> Hey, all successful treatments have to start somewhere! It’s at least a glimmer of hope, which I don’t think should be immediately discounted. And, it has been approved by the FDA for asthma treatment for decades.



eta:  I think we will have a vaccine, and we will have more and more treatment options as well, but we need to be patient... the cruising industry is far more complicated than many other industries, including other travel based industries.   It's not up to one country's laws alone.


----------



## T & R

It's unfortunate that people keep using the word vaccine with cruising. No other high risk industry has had this done to it. The more this is done, the more it gets burned into people's way of thinking that there must be a vaccine prior to the resumption of cruising. If this keeps up, people are going to make it a self fulfilling prophecy. The same rationale used to qualify cruising with a vaccine could be done to schools, air travel, hospitals, prisons, trains, busses, daycares, mining or many other businesses where people spend days at a time in close proximity. I have seen nobody on this board say that we shouldn't send our kids back to school until there is a vaccine. Nobody is equating schools with a vaccine. For some reason the people really drank the CDC cool aid about cruising and gave all the other high risk industries a pass. There is no evidence to support that banning the cruise industry has had any positive effect on Covid spread. No other industry received a CDC ban during these trying times. We currently have multiple states with 10k+ positive test cases per day, if the CDC was truly serious about preventing the spread of Covid, then there are clearly other industries that are contributing to the spread far worse than the cruising theory. The CDC cruising ban rationale no longer makes sense and is a clear abuse of power to single out a sole industry and ban it with endless options for a ban renewal. No other industry on the planet received this kind of treatment. Release the cruise ships!


----------



## _auroraborealis_

1. Many court cases have occurred that solidly establish the legality of regulating different industries by different standards based on a variety of factors.

2. Comparing cruising (a for-profit, luxury industry) to education (generally a public good, non-luxury, tax supported) is pretty silly, across the board. Gets into the "factors" mentioned above, which can include the relative necessity of an industry, relative risks, physical location, demographics served, etc.

3. Additional factors in the regulation of cruises over many other industries are the registrations of the ships, which are done expressly to avoid taxation and regulation from the US. However, if ships are docking at US ports and largely carrying US passengers from those ports, the costs of issues are borne by state and federal agencies (like the Coast Guard). They are also harder to inspect on a day to day basis. Health inspectors can show up at a restaurant on land by surprise. Less so at the buffet at sea to see if they're letting passengers touch all the stuff.

4. Significant regulation is also being done in shipping and in fishing operations. Some of the regulation is more rigorous with cruising because you're dealing with more people, and fewer shipping containers or cod.

5. A fair number of industries could use a hella more regulation right now.

6. Of course cruising isn't contributing to spread right now, because it is largely shut down in regions still ih Phase I of pandemic.


----------



## DisneYE

T & R said:


> It's unfortunate that people keep using the word vaccine with cruising.



And its silly too. 
If the cruise industry and others are waiting for a vaccine to reopen, then might as well shut down everything and let the world collapse.
Even if there's a vaccine, there will still be millions of ppl getting sick each day.
I've only had the flu vaccine once in my life about 15 years ago and I become so sick right after I almost died.
So I'm skeptical about vaccines.

People get a malaria vaccine when traveling to Africa or the amazon and many still get sick when they come back
But when they come back real sick they get treated (there is an effective treatment against malaria) and the vast majority recover

So, key word is treatment - Until there is one, I seriously doubt DCL or others will ever cruise again.
What happens if someone gets sick with CV on the ship, despite a vaccine?
If someone gets sick with the flu, they give them something to treat them and eventually there's a good chance they'll get better. Not the case now with CV.

Let's hope someone finds a treatment soon rather than, or on top of, a vaccine.


----------



## DCLDVC1

DisneYE said:


> And its silly too.
> If the cruise industry and others are waiting for a vaccine to reopen, then might as well shut down everything and let the world collapse.
> Even if there's a vaccine, there will still be millions of ppl getting sick each day.
> I've only had the flu vaccine once in my life about 15 years ago and I become so sick right after I almost died.
> So I'm skeptical about vaccines.
> 
> People get a malaria vaccine when traveling to Africa or the amazon and many still get sick when they come back
> But when they come back real sick they get treated (there is an effective treatment against malaria) and the vast majority recover
> 
> *So, key word is treatment - Until there is one, I seriously doubt DCL or others will ever cruise again.*
> _*What happens if someone gets sick with CV on the ship, despite a vaccine?*_
> *If someone gets sick with the flu, they give them something to treat them and eventually there's a good chance they'll get better. Not the case now with CV.*
> 
> Let's hope someone finds a treatment soon rather than, or on top of, a vaccine.



Bingo!


----------



## ladyofthetramp

Unfortunately I do not believe there will be a vaccine.  At least one that is effective enough (more than 70%) and with enough people willing to be vaccinated, to create herd immunity and lessen the restrictions we are all under.  The latest I heard, the virus has mutated, making it less deadly, but more contagious.  Additionally, I have also heard that those with immunity because they have been exposed, have immunity that is not permanent, in fact it is quite short-lived.  Another problem for vaccine creation.   We seem to be hanging our hat on resuming our lives on a vaccine that may just not happen.  We do need, however, effective treatments.  We, as a country, a world, need to figure out how to live with this virus that allows us to go back to living.  We can not hide or shut down forever.  I do not know what the answer is, nor do I pretend to have one.  I wish I had a treatment.  I do agree though that cruising can not be shut down until there is a vaccine.   Because that would be just too long, if ever.


----------



## o&smom

ladyofthetramp said:


> Unfortunately I do not believe there will be a vaccine.  At least one that is effective enough (more than 70%) and with enough people willing to be vaccinated, to create herd immunity and lessen the restrictions we are all under.  The latest I heard, the virus has mutated, making it less deadly, but more contagious.  Additionally, I have also heard that those with immunity because they have been exposed, have immunity that is not permanent, in fact it is quite short-lived.  Another problem for vaccine creation.   We seem to be hanging our hat on resuming our lives on a vaccine that may just not happen.  We do need, however, effective treatments.  We, as a country, a world, need to figure out how to live with this virus that allows us to go back to living.  We can not hide or shut down forever.  I do not know what the answer is, nor do I pretend to have one.  I wish I had a treatment.  I do agree though that cruising can not be shut down until there is a vaccine.   Because that would be just too long, if ever.


Totally agree.  My family tested positive after the WBPC cruise, so we have felt slightly protected in the short term. The question has been for how long.  I have been very interested in information about mutation of the virus, and had been happy to hear that it had been very minimal.  New information shows that it has now mutated to be less deadly, but more contagious.  This could be a good thing because less people could get extremely ill or die.  This does not bode well for acquired immunity for the long run since eventually your body will not recognize it as the same virus and you could get reinfected.  This also does not bode well for a vaccine.  If scientists are already seeing that much of a change in the virus and it keeps mutating, it very well could be obsolete by the time a vaccine is created from the original virus because it will essentially be a new virus.


----------



## Sleepyluke

We don't more regulations, more government oversight, we need common sense.  I 100% would rather be on a cruise ship with the ability to open the doors and literally turn over the indoor air in a matter of minutes if not seconds, instead of being on an airplane germ tube for extended periods of time.  

I am not there at all in person, so can only go by the "facts' as I can find them, but in most large cities, none of the public transportation was ever shut down and no one will ever convince me they even come close to the poor versions of sanitation on a cruise ship.  

The whole mask debate has turned ugly, but people seem to forget that it was NEVER designed for you not to get it.  At the end of the period (whatever period the bright idea club designates) the same number of people get the virus.  The spikes are getting closer to some area capacity, but as a whole, we still have lots of hospital space.  

Most of the news seems to be opportunistically forgetting to report the mortality rates are falling dramatically.  Yes it is still deadly, yes it is still bad for a lot of people, including people I know, but overall the death rate of the country has not changed to the extent that the media wants us to believe.  Alot will never know they have it, another bunch will have symptoms that dont require much, some will need help, a few will need intensive care and recover, and a very small percent will succumb to the disease (usually not on its own, co morbidity has a huge factor).  

BUT we are destroying entire industries.  No cruise company can survive for 1-2 years of no operations.  I have argued the entire time, yes it is a vacation for people going, but it is essential for the thousands of people in the industry.  It is mortgages, food, clothing and we have now decided as a group of experts who admittedly used bad models filled with bad data to make the original assessments, and now can't or won't back track on them.  

It is a moving target, but until someone (and I dont know who that someone is) decides what the end goal is, we will continue to bankrupt industries, bankrupt businesses, destroy families, and do way more harm than the continued lockdowns are causing, including the massive spike in opioid overdose deaths since this started, as an example.


----------



## T & R

Per the CLIA, the cruise industry supports over 421,000 jobs in the United States, with every 30 cruisers from U.S. ports supporting one American job. EACH DAY of the suspension of cruise operations in the U.S. results in a total loss of approximately $110 million in economic activity and up to 800 American jobs


----------



## tee11

Where to start.... There wasn't ever a vaccine against malaria in the past (there's a first implementation of one now in Africa).  
Malaria is a parasite, and there are several very different types of malaria.  Some are very serious, and despite available medicines, have a high rate of mortality, even under the best ICU level care.  It is certain medicines that people take (for weeks) before (and after) traveling to a malaria area, I have taken them.  They all have possible side effects, some have very severe side effects.   Like everything in medicine it is a risk-benefit decision making process.

On that note, I'm sorry you are skeptical about vaccines.   I have worked in Africa and other places, and I've seen people die of the diseases we don't see in America or Europe anymore.  We are too sheltered here to imagine what it would be like completely without any vaccines.  In general, you *might* get ill from live vaccines, not from "dead" vaccines.  The flu vaccine is a "dead" vaccine, the Covid vaccine(s) will be "dead", too.  When I say "dead" I mean it does NOT contain a live ("weakened") virus.  However, one thing to keep in mind is that for any active vaccine, it usually takes 2-3 weeks to fully work ('active' meaning that your body has to do the actual work).  You are not protected immediately after receiving it.

Also, we have no causative treatment against influenza, the flu.   We also only have *symptomatic treatment* against the flu.  However, the flu does not wreak havoc on as many different organ systems, and it does not have the unpredictable long term effects.   The once a year flu vaccine is by no means perfect; but it does confer enough immunity to people that combined with our immune system's memory of past years of exposure against similar flu viruses, it is not the scourge that Covid is.   

And for the record, we LOVE  DCL.    Most of us wouldn't be reading and posting on this forum, if we wouldn't root for DCL, and rather be cruising.





DisneYE said:


> And its silly too.
> If the cruise industry and others are waiting for a vaccine to reopen, then might as well shut down everything and let the world collapse.
> Even if there's a vaccine, there will still be millions of ppl getting sick each day.
> I've only had the flu vaccine once in my life about 15 years ago and I become so sick right after I almost died.
> So I'm skeptical about vaccines.
> 
> People get a malaria vaccine when traveling to Africa or the amazon and many still get sick when they come back
> But when they come back real sick they get treated (there is an effective treatment against malaria) and the vast majority recover
> 
> So, key word is treatment - Until there is one, I seriously doubt DCL or others will ever cruise again.
> What happens if someone gets sick with CV on the ship, despite a vaccine?
> If someone gets sick with the flu, they give them something to treat them and eventually there's a good chance they'll get better. Not the case now with CV.
> 
> Let's hope someone finds a treatment soon rather than, or on top of, a vaccine.


----------



## jcbftw

IMO we shouldn't let our love of cruising/DCL get in the way of common sense. Beyond the issue with the vaccine, the R0 for coronavirus is somewhere between 2-3 (according to ABC News); the common flu is something like 1. Regardless of fatality rate, if hospitalization is required, *that* is the major issue for cruise lines. According to the CDC, the hospitalization rate for coronavirus is almost double that of influenza. 

So, if one infected person can infect 2-3 people *and* the rate of hospitalization is twice that of the common flu...you can understand why a leisure industry that does not have quick access to hospitals would be hard hit by regulations.

Additionally: yes, coronavirus is mutating. There are regional variations in the virus, which explains why some areas were hard hit at first (NYC, Italy) while places like Houston are only getting slammed now. Mutation in disease is very common; the flu vaccine you get every year is calibrated to work against the predicted most prevalent strands in that particular season. This is where we need to get with coronavirus, or get at least get a treatment that reduces hospitalization and long-term damage to the body.


----------



## T & R

jcbftw said:


> IMO we shouldn't let our love of cruising/DCL get in the way of common sense. Beyond the issue with the vaccine, the R0 for coronavirus is somewhere between 2-3 (according to ABC News); the common flu is something like 1. Regardless of fatality rate, if hospitalization is required, *that* is the major issue for cruise lines. According to the CDC, the hospitalization rate for coronavirus is almost double that of influenza.



There is no way to know the Covid hospitalization rate because a large percentage of people who test positive have no symptoms. Half of the positive cases on the Diamond Princess had no symptoms and no idea they were ill. So who knows how many have already had Covid and were never tested and didn't even know they had it(those sniffles you had back in Feb/March?) The only way to know the hospitalization rate would be to know exactly how many people have had Covid and ABC News doesn't know that figure nor does any other "expert". Also, you would have to separate out the hospitalization ones with pre-existing medical conditions, they won't give out those numbers either. 

Also has nothing to do with our love of cruising, it has do to with the CDC's laser focused fixation on cruising alone. If we were using common sense then we would all be able to see that it doesn't make sense that the CDC's only Covid action during this whole ordeal is just their cruise ban. I mean, really, all the resources of their agency and all of our tax money spent on them and their big contribution to the largest pandemic in their agency's history is to stop the Disney Cruises. Wow, when do we start handing out the medals to them? Way to go champs!


----------



## AquaDame

T & R said:


> There is no way to know the Covid hospitalization rate because a large percentage of people who test positive have no symptoms. Half of the positive cases on the Diamond Princess had no symptoms and no idea they were ill. So who knows how many have already had Covid and were never tested and didn't even know they had it(those sniffles you had back in Feb/March?) The only way to know the hospitalization rate would be to know exactly how many people have had Covid and ABC News doesn't know that figure nor does any other "expert". Also, you would have to separate out the hospitalization ones with pre-existing medical conditions, they won't give out those numbers either.
> 
> Also has nothing to do with our love of cruising, it has do to with the CDC's laser focused fixation on cruising alone. If we were using common sense then we would all be able to see that it doesn't make sense that the CDC's only Covid action during this whole ordeal is just their cruise ban. I mean, really, all the resources of their agency and all of our tax money spent on them and their big contribution to the largest pandemic in their agency's history is to stop the Disney Cruises. Wow, when do we start handing out the medals to them? Way to go champs!



This is definitely getting too far into politics for this thread/forum. I've been letting it go since most of the last few comments has been pointedly about the virus and cruising but that does not extend to taxes or debating overall efficacy of a government agency. Let's tone it down a little.


----------



## tinkerone

If there is one thing I have learned in my long lifetime it's that you can not change someone's mind.  Give them your thoughts once and if they don't see your light then move on because your wasting your breath.  Some people just will not see that what you have to say is valid and could possibly be correct.  They will stand their ground and make silly arguments to 'prove' their point is the only real correct one.
I'm seeing this in this thread.  It started as a really good read with lots of good information and has turned into a bit of a fight.  'I'm right, your not'.  Let's move on.  Your not going to prove your point because the other side doesn't want to be wrong.  Let's get back to sharing good information and leave the politics out of it because they are not going to change their minds, it's set.
JMO


----------



## Starwind

Interesting article from Bloomberg that gives some perspective on the cruise ships [in general, not Disney specific] and what they are up to and some insight into what is required to keep them operational and then bring them back into service:


The World’s Cruise Ships Can’t Sail. Now, What to Do With Them?

Hurricanes, humidity, expired permits—they’re all costly threats to empty ships.

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...-what-happens-to-cruise-ships-during-covid-19


----------



## AquaDame

Cleaned up this morning's political debate... another reminder this is not the forum for that.


----------



## tink2020

Starwind said:


> Interesting article from Bloomberg that gives some perspective on the cruise ships [in general, not Disney specific] and what they are up to and some insight into what is required to keep them operational and then bring them back into service:
> 
> 
> The World’s Cruise Ships Can’t Sail. Now, What to Do With Them?
> 
> Hurricanes, humidity, expired permits—they’re all costly threats to empty ships.
> 
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...-what-happens-to-cruise-ships-during-covid-19



Ugh. What stuck out to me on the passenger end is that it will take “weeks to months” to get everything running again, even once the okay is given.


----------



## Starwind

tink2020 said:


> Ugh. What stuck out to me on the passenger end is that it will take “weeks to months” to get everything running again, even once the okay is given.



Yep, the issues of CDC permission and recrewing aside, just getting the ships ready from when they get "go" will take some time. And that assumes that the months of this "quarantine idle" for want of a better term hasn't created actual problems to the ship itself (mechanical or otherwise). The article was certainly illuminating in terms of many of the things that have to be taken into consideration and that can go wrong simply by the ship existing at sea...

SW


----------



## FigmentSpark

Starwind said:


> Yep, the issues of CDC permission and recrewing aside, just getting the ships ready from when they get "go" will take some time. And that assumes that the months of this "quarantine idle" for want of a better term hasn't created actual problems to the ship itself (mechanical or otherwise). The article was certainly illuminating in terms of many of the things that have to be taken into consideration and that can go wrong simply by the ship existing at sea...
> 
> SW


So... my March 2021.... do I have any hope?


----------



## o&smom

FigmentSpark said:


> So... my March 2021.... do I have any hope?


Right behind you in April...fingers crossed!


----------



## Starwind

FigmentSpark said:


> So... my March 2021.... do I have any hope?



No idea. I think the thing to watch in the industry right now is the RCL-Norwegian partnership in developing a health and safety standard which should be ready later this summer and see where it goes/how CDC reacts to it etc. I think it willbe a good indicator of where the industry will be going as kind of a whole.

Of course the virus is going to do its thing too. And Disney will also have its own timeframes which may be more cautious than others. But getting CDC and other regulator approvals is the first hurdle.


----------



## Luckymommyx2

Right behind you on May 1st. Trying to not to look too far ahead but it gets more difficult every day...


----------



## CapnCrunch

FigmentSpark said:


> So... my March 2021.... do I have any hope?



I have a 4 day Bahama Cruise embarking March 1st 2021.  This would be the first cruise for both my wife and I.  Still remaining cautiously optimistic.


----------



## DisneYE

tee11 said:


> Where to start....



Great response.. thanks for posting it.

When I said I'm skeptical about vaccines, I meant it on a personal level and should have said skeptical about a very specific one that almost killed me...almost to the point that when I hear 'flu shot' I shudder..
Of course most, if not all vaccines, have helped eradicate a great deal of maladies around the world, they're a testament of human advancement in medical science.

You seem to know quite a bit about this.

Would love to coincide with you one day soon on the DCL.. and buy you a couple of drinks at meridian or coffee at cove cafe and chat more about this.

Cheers..


----------



## princessmommyx3

Just came across this article today. Sounds like it could be promising for the cruise industry!

https://www.kvue.com/mobile/article...lter/285-d0783dd4-d32e-4c82-9bd7-a5153cb1a9cc


----------



## tink2020

Le sigh. 

https://www.nydailynews.com/coronav...html?outputType=amp&__twitter_impression=true


----------



## Jacq7414

tink2020 said:


> Le sigh.
> 
> https://www.nydailynews.com/coronav...html?outputType=amp&__twitter_impression=true


So until September 30th now? Does this impact any sailings that are still on the books or were most already cancelled


----------



## Donna3271

Magic was cancelled until Oct 2. I believe the other ships, Sept 15th,


----------



## T & R

Jacq7414 said:


> So until September 30th now? Does this impact any sailings that are still on the books or were most already cancelled



There are 5 Dream cruises and 3 Fantasy cruises from 09/18 to 10/02 that have not been officially cancelled yet but are not viewable on DCL's website.


----------



## tink2020

Jacq7414 said:


> So until September 30th now? Does this impact any sailings that are still on the books or were most already cancelled



They were only canceled through 9/15, so a handful more will be affected. Not many, but the fact that the order was extended by two more months has me kind of giving up hope on our fourth attempt at a reschedule (in October).


----------



## Pooh93

tink2020 said:


> They were only canceled through 9/15, so a handful more will be affected. Not many, but the fact that the order was extended by two more months has me kind of giving up hope on our fourth attempt at a reschedule (in October).


We are to sail on 11/7 out of San Juan.  I have given up hope and at this point with PR requiring molecular negative Covid tests,  I would be ok with it.  Test results are so backed up in our area and I don't see that ending anytime soon as the virus is slowly rising again.


----------



## randumb0

Given the fact that some cruise ships are still dealing with coronavirus outbreaks you can forget about any cruise leaving this year


----------



## Jacq7414

randumb0 said:


> Given the fact that some cruise ships are still dealing with coronavirus outbreaks you can forget about any cruise leaving this year


I’m not even sure if they will run next year. Or at least not early next year. I wonder what this all means for the cruise industry.


----------



## randumb0

Jacq7414 said:


> I’m not even sure if they will run next year. Or at least not early next year. I wonder what this all means for the cruise industry.



You're right at this point I'm thinking it may not be until June or July before Disney sails again


----------



## cruisehopeful

There was a story in my newsfeed yesterday that said the White House told the CDC no cruises for the United States until 2021. I didn't read the story, only the headline and now I can't find it other than a Youtube video.


----------



## AmishGuy91

cruisehopeful said:


> There was a story in my newsfeed yesterday that said the White House told the CDC no cruises for the United States until 2021. I didn't read the story, only the headline and now I can't find it other than a Youtube video.



Here it is.  Definitely reads as conspiracy theory clickbait but who knows


----------



## LTJoeFlo

AmishGuy91 said:


> Here it is.  Definitely reads as conspiracy theory clickbait but who knows


No source, but there were strong rumors that the CDC wanted an indefinite ban but the White House said no. It seems much more probable based on how the CDC has had to put out several updates to the no sail order.


----------



## JM23457

Hurry up and cancel October, DCL! After all of the rescheduling I just want my money back.


----------



## T & R

AmishGuy91 said:


> Here it is. Definitely reads as conspiracy theory clickbait but who knows



Agree, read like it was written by poli/sci major and not a journalist. I miss the days when articles were written by journalism majors who knew how to site a source. Now most articles just say reportedly or anonymous source which is code for "we don't know if it's true but we're going to run with the story anyway". Surprised that there is no link included that shows what book they're selling (oh, never mind, at the end of the article it does ask you to check out his youtube channel).


----------



## Donna3271

Thanks for posting. Certainly interesting...


----------



## JM23457

T & R said:


> Agree, read like it was written by poli/sci major and not a journalist. I miss the days when articles were written by journalism majors who knew how to site a source.


I miss the days when more news articles & opinion pieces were written by mature writers. Am I the only one who has noticed how many mainstream news articles & op-eds are now written by people who look (from their photos) like they just got out of college? Are news outlets trying to save money by mainly hiring newbies, or is declining pay & benefits driving older ones out? I think the quality of reporting has declined in part due to the inexperience & naivete of these predominantly younger writers & reporters. It's fine to have some young writers/reporters, but to maintain quality journalism, that should be balanced by a lot of mature writers & reporters on staff.


----------



## Starwind

Here is an article from BNN Bloomberg that while it sites "industry sources" at least does name the firm & financial analyst who sites those sources.  

https://www.bnnbloomberg.ca/domestic-cruises-unlikely-to-resume-this-year-analysts-say-1.1465141
QUOTE

Cruise stocks fell on Tuesday after analysts at SunTrust Robinson Humphrey and Macquarie said they don’t anticipate a resumption in North American sailings until 2021.

Cruising in “any meaningful way” in North America for the major brands will not resume until at least the second quarter of next year, SunTrust analyst C. Patrick Scholes wrote in a note, citing industry sources. This would be a “material setback” from the expected October starting dates that his contacts were telling him just two months ago, he said.

...continues...

END QUOTE


----------



## AquaDame

JM23457 said:


> I miss the days when more news articles & opinion pieces were written by mature writers. Am I the only one who has noticed how many mainstream news articles & op-eds are now written by people who look (from their photos) like they just got out of college? Are news outlets trying to save money by mainly hiring newbies, or is declining pay & benefits driving older ones out? I think the quality of reporting has declined in part due to the inexperience & naivete of these predominantly younger writers & resporters. It's fine to have some young writers/reporters, but to maintain quality journalism, that should be balanced by a lot of mature writers & reporters on staff.



FWIW, at the bottom of that clip it says check out their youtube channel. Certainly not a young person: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCYNM_dInWi_glMZT3gxqxPQ

It's all just perception. Fashion and health are keeping everyone looking younger now - the only time I see suits is at formal events, the norm is to dress down. My husband and I still routinely get carded as we near 40 - I blame the t-shirts because these wrinkles are getting pretty obvious.   Headshots are always going to show a person looking their best, plus everything is photoshopped to heck, and who knows how old the shot is? I think the quality of reporting boils down to how fast they need to go. It's not an experience issue, its a distribution model issue. To maintain quality journalism we have to support it but the dying newspaper industry and preference for slanted news stations aren't going to foster that.

Currently I don't see the path to resuming cruises taking shape yet, so it sure feels like we are a long way off still.


----------



## T & R

Starwind said:


> Here is an article from BNN Bloomberg that while it sites "industry sources" at least does name the firm & financial analyst who sites those sources.



This is a little bit better written than the last article but it's still just quoting one analysts opinion. It says he wrote in a note that he doesn't anticipate cruising until 2021. We could also not anticipate but would hardly mean anything. Still much better than the last article which strait up blamed the White House with no source whatsoever. But even in this article there is still no source from anyone who is actually involved in policy making. So we're still left guessing/speculating just like the financial firm guy in this article.


----------



## T & R

AquaDame said:


> I think the quality of reporting boils down to how fast they need to go. It's not an experience issue, its a distribution model issue.


I agree this is some of it but I also think it would help to have journalists who actually majored in journalism and are school trained in journalism and not political science. Journalism 101, site your source, don't make it up.


----------



## T & R

Deleted


----------



## JM23457

AquaDame said:


> FWIW, at the bottom of that clip it says check out their youtube channel. Certainly not a young person: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCYNM_dInWi_glMZT3gxqxPQ
> 
> It's all just perception. Fashion and health are keeping everyone looking younger now - the only time I see suits is at formal events, the norm is to dress down. My husband and I still routinely get carded as we near 40 - I blame the t-shirts because these wrinkles are getting pretty obvious.   Headshots are always going to show a person looking their best, plus everything is photoshopped to heck, and who knows how old the shot is? I think the quality of reporting boils down to how fast they need to go. It's not an experience issue, its a distribution model issue. To maintain quality journalism we have to support it but the dying newspaper industry and preference for slanted news stations aren't going to foster that.
> 
> Currently I don't see the path to resuming cruises taking shape yet, so it sure feels like we are a long way off still.


I was responding to a PP's comment about journalism in general, not referencing a single article.

Experience counts in all fields, including journalism.


----------



## Starwind

Well, *Princess Cruises* has extended their "Pause of Select Global Ship Operations Until December 15", as of July 22.

See https://www.princess.com/news/notic...obal-ship-operations-pause-december-2020.html

QUOTE

_Due to the continued progression of COVID-19 and related decisions of various government, health authorities, and airlines regarding travel restrictions, Princess Cruises is extending its pause in cruise operations impacting the following voyages:

    All cruises sailing in and out of Australia on Majestic Princess, Regal Princess, Sapphire Princess, Sea Princess, and Sun Princess through October 31, 2020

    All sailings in Asia, Caribbean, California Coast, Hawaii, Mexico, Panama Canal, South America & Antarctica, Japan, and Tahiti/South Pacific through December 15, 2020_

END QUOTE <article is longer>

I wonder if they are the start of the major lines making similar announcements ? And if so, how long it will take for the others to follow on {presumably if Disney does they will drag along at the end as they seem to have so far].

SW


----------



## o&smom

Starwind said:


> Well, *Princess Cruises* has extended their "Pause of Select Global Ship Operations Until December 15", as of July 22.
> 
> See https://www.princess.com/news/notic...obal-ship-operations-pause-december-2020.html
> 
> QUOTE
> 
> _Due to the continued progression of COVID-19 and related decisions of various government, health authorities, and airlines regarding travel restrictions, Princess Cruises is extending its pause in cruise operations impacting the following voyages:
> 
> All cruises sailing in and out of Australia on Majestic Princess, Regal Princess, Sapphire Princess, Sea Princess, and Sun Princess through October 31, 2020
> 
> All sailings in Asia, Caribbean, California Coast, Hawaii, Mexico, Panama Canal, South America & Antarctica, Japan, and Tahiti/South Pacific through December 15, 2020_
> 
> END QUOTE <article is longer>
> 
> I wonder if they are the start of the major lines making similar announcements ? And if so, how long it will take for the others to follow on {presumably if Disney does they will drag along at the end as they seem to have so far].
> 
> SW


Does not mention cruises out of Florida, though. Hmmm.


----------



## AmishGuy91

o&smom said:


> Does not mention cruises out of Florida, though. Hmmm.



Sailings in Caribbean would cover that


----------



## bcwife76

The first bookable cruises on the Princess website are for November 2020 and they are all out of Australia (which I thought was banning cruise ships til 2021???).


----------



## Starwind

bcwife76 said:


> The first bookable cruises on the Princess website are for November 2020 and they are all out of Australia (which I thought was banning cruise ships til 2021???).



The latest I could find for Australia was on 20 May they extended their cruise ban to 17 September. There are numerous articles, this is one: https://www.ship-technology.com/news/australia-extends-cruise-ship-ban/

This article from 25 June also refers to the Australia cruise ban ending 17 September https://cruisepassenger.com.au/what-the-qantas-cancellations-says-about-cruise/

Of course Australia could decide to extend again.


----------



## o&smom

AmishGuy91 said:


> Sailings in Caribbean would cover that


Yep, sorry!  I even read it twice.  Guess just wishful reading.


----------



## leholcomb

Okay - so if I have a cruise booked for say... November, its safe to say it isn't going to happen. My PIF date is early August. If I just want to push it out to (hopefully) next year, should I just go ahead and pay it off then take the 125% FCC at cancel? Just want to make sure I have this right. Thanks!


----------



## AquaDame

leholcomb said:


> Okay - so if I have a cruise booked for say... November, its safe to say it isn't going to happen. My PIF date is early August. If I just want to push it out to (hopefully) next year, should I just go ahead and pay it off then take the 125% FCC at cancel? Just want to make sure I have this right. Thanks!



Yep, its still a gamble as they could cease that offer at anytime - and while its more than likely November will be a no go they haven't announced it yet - but that is how it has worked so far.


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

Royal Caribbean announces their plans for Muster Drill 2.0

https://www.royalcaribbeanblog.com/... works,the traditional large group assemblies
I like this plan much better than the original Muster Drill.


----------



## AquaDame

Chrissy-Mickey said:


> Royal Caribbean announces their plans for Muster Drill 2.0
> 
> https://www.royalcaribbeanblog.com/... works,the traditional large group assemblies
> I like this plan much better than the original Muster Drill.



Big same. If you're unlucky to be standing in the sun on deck and in the middle of the crowd... I almost fainted once. I had to go back to the room and lay down with the A/C going for a bit after that. In my defense we went from 30 degree highs in January to 80 and humid by the time we stepped off the plane in San Juan....


----------



## JM23457

Chrissy-Mickey said:


> Royal Caribbean announces their plans for Muster Drill 2.0
> 
> https://www.royalcaribbeanblog.com/... works,the traditional large group assemblies
> I like this plan much better than the original Muster Drill.


Yes, please. I have an ear disorder that makes loud noises painful & sometimes harmful, so changing the muster drill this way would make it much safer for me.


----------



## Ravenclaw78

leholcomb said:


> Okay - so if I have a cruise booked for say... November, its safe to say it isn't going to happen. My PIF date is early August. If I just want to push it out to (hopefully) next year, should I just go ahead and pay it off then take the 125% FCC at cancel? Just want to make sure I have this right. Thanks!


I'm not sure I'd say it's "safe to say" November cruises will all be cancelled.  Probably, yes, but unless the CDC extends the no-sail order through the end of November or Disney announces further cancellations, there's no way to know for sure.  If you go ahead and pay in full, you can still change cruises up to 15 days before the departure date at no penalty and you'll get the 125% if they do cancel (assuming they don't discontinue that offer), but you also tie up thousands of dollars for who knows how long.


----------



## rescuetink

Ravenclaw78 said:


> I'm not sure I'd say it's "safe to say" November cruises will all be cancelled.  Probably, yes, but unless the CDC extends the no-sail order through the end of November or Disney announces further cancellations, there's no way to know for sure.  If you go ahead and pay in full, you can still change cruises up to 15 days before the departure date at no penalty and you'll get the 125% if they do cancel (assuming they don't discontinue that offer), but you also tie up thousands of dollars for who knows how long.



I was told by someone who recently called and canceled that they gave them the 125% so I'm hoping that's the case because I'll probably cancel my cruis before they do!!


----------



## PeachKeen

It's worth noting that today, Norwegian Cruise Line announced they would be extending their pause, or their suspension of sailings, through the end of October. So, although the CDC no sail order ends in September, this just increases the odds that DCL will also be (eventually) extending through October because so far all of the cruise lines have tended to match each other when it comes to extensions. As I've said before, however, DCL is probably more cautious about reopening given their culture of safety so I'm certain DCL will not be reopening if others haven't already done so. (Case in point: WDW only opened after Universal did). So it sounds like DCL isn't going to be sailing until November at the very earliest.


----------



## wombat_5606

PeachKeen said:


> Norwegian Cruise Line announced they would be extending their pause, or their suspension of sailings, through the end of October.



Good news in that announcement was that they are going to start announcing their cancellations monthly. 

Every cruise line should do this, at the very least.


----------



## OKW Lover

wombat_5606 said:


> Good news in that announcement was that they are going to start announcing their cancellations monthly.
> 
> Every cruise line should do this, at the very least.


Which ones haven't been doing this?


----------



## wombat_5606

OKW Lover said:


> Which ones haven't been doing this?



Most of the cancellations I've seen are only in response to a statement from the CDC. In April, they said it was paused until July 24. Then they came out and said the end of September. So, the cruise lines listed the sailings that they were canceling.

NCL has stated the below, which to me is different from what I've seen in the past.

The cruise company also announced it *plans to provide an update at the end of each month* regarding cruise cancellations and potential sailing suspension extensions "in an effort to provide additional transparency," it said in the release.


----------



## T & R

wombat_5606 said:


> Every cruise line should do this, at the very least.



Yes and not just for the transparency but for honesty as well. According to DCL, my Oct 2nd Dream cruise in 9 weeks is still a go and they will not cancel it. How honest is that when they know they have no crew and it's going to dry dock?


----------



## Garyjames220

What do you think the chances are of DCL extending the date of April 2022 to re book your cruise by with the 25% extra


----------



## mom4fun

Garyjames220 said:


> What do you think the chances are of DCL extending the date of April 2022 to re book your cruise by with the 25% extra


Just my opinion but I feel DCL should have given everyone a book by 48 months, from original cruise that was cancelled, just like a placeholder.


----------



## AquaDame

T & R said:


> Yes and not just for the transparency but for honesty as well. According to DCL, my Oct 2nd Dream cruise in 9 weeks is still a go and they will not cancel it. How honest is that when they know they have no crew and it's going to dry dock?



They're doing the same with their Adventures by Disney trips too... some people are booked on trips to Egypt and other international spots in October and they are only offering to move them currently. I'm all for being positive but this is something else... some of those trips can ring up to the price of a car that they're holding onto. Surely the annoucement is coming soon.. surely..!


----------



## Ravenclaw78

I think they're waiting to see whether Carnival and Royal Caribbean (and their subsidiaries) follow Norwegian's lead.


----------



## T & R

AquaDame said:


> They're doing the same with their Adventures by Disney trips too... some people are booked on trips to Egypt and other international spots in October and they are only offering to move them currently. I'm all for being positive but this is something else... some of those trips can ring up to the price of a car that they're holding onto. Surely the annoucement is coming soon.. surely..!



That's my situation. Got approx $10,300 tied up and it's concierge, so I'm reliant on them to do the right thing and cancel. I already have 3 future cruises booked with a deposit, so I'm hopeful when they do cancel they'll let me use the Oct 2nd FCC to pay toward future existing reservations instead of having to book a new 4th future cruise (I've gotten mixed messages on the board about the ability to do this). Also if they would cancel, I could transfer my airfare for the Oct 2 cruise to my next cruise in March but instead I have to sit here and watch that March airfare tick up as we wait for DCL to do the right thing.


----------



## JM23457

T & R said:


> That's my situation. Got approx $10,300 tied up and it's concierge, so I'm reliant on them to do the right thing and cancel...Also if they would cancel, I could transfer my airfare for the Oct 2 cruise to my next cruise in March but instead I have to sit here and watch that March airfare tick up as we wait for DCL to do the right thing.


You absolutely can transfer that airfare now. You know, I know, we all know that DCL will not sail on October 2nd. So you can choose to stop being passive and act on what you know.


----------



## T & R

JM23457 said:


> You absolutely can transfer that airfare now. You know, I know, everyone knows that DCL will not sail on October 2nd. So you can choose to stop being passive and act on what you know.



Not being passive, our decision will be based on what DCL will allow with FCC. So do not want to move airfare until we know what DCL's policy will be. If DCL let's us apply Oct to March then we will move airfare. If DCL cancels the FCC going forward, then we will prolly cancel March and just focus on our other 2 upcoming cruises. When they do get around to cancelling, we are not sure if they will allow applying FCC to an existing reservation of if they will even have an FCC at all. Just have to see when they get around to making the call.


----------



## JM23457

T & R said:


> Not being passive, our decision will be based on what DCL will allow with FCC. So do not want to move airfare until we know what DCL's policy will be. If DCL let's us apply Oct to March then we will move airfare. If DCL cancels the FCC going forward, then we will prolly cancel March and just focus on our other 2 upcoming cruises. When they do get around to cancelling, we are not sure if they will allow applying FCC to an existing reservation of if they will even have an FCC at all. Just have to see when they get around to making the call.


Fair enough.


----------



## Clojel

T & R said:


> That's my situation. Got approx $10,300 tied up and it's concierge, so I'm reliant on them to do the right thing and cancel. I already have 3 future cruises booked with a deposit, so I'm hopeful when they do cancel they'll let me use the Oct 2nd FCC to pay toward future existing reservations instead of having to book a new 4th future cruise (I've gotten mixed messages on the board about the ability to do this). Also if they would cancel, I could transfer my airfare for the Oct 2 cruise to my next cruise in March but instead I have to sit here and watch that March airfare tick up as we wait for DCL to do the right thing.



I asked two different DCL reps if I’d be able to use FCC for an already booked cruise and was told that I can do so.  Because I’m a lawyer by trade, I screenshot the conversation - like to have things in writing .


----------



## T & R

Clojel said:


> I asked two different DCL reps if I’d be able to use FCC for an already booked cruise and was told that I can do so. Because I’m a lawyer by trade, I screenshot the conversation - like to have things in writing



When I was booking the new itinerary release on Monday, I also asked that about our upcoming Oct 2 cruise and the CM stated she did not know what policies would be in place if they did another round of cancellations. Didn't make me feel very confident on what my future FCC chances were but I definitely understand that reply. She didn't want to say I could and then the policy may change on the next cancellation round and then I go and say that so and so said I could. Another weird part of that conversation was that she said they plan on sailing my Oct 2 cruise. How is that even possible? Makes no sense without crew and the fact that ship is going to dry dock. Shockingly misleading.


----------



## Clojel

T & R said:


> When I was booking the new itinerary release on Monday, I also asked that about our upcoming Oct 2 cruise and the CM stated she did not know what policies would be in place if they did another round of cancellations. Didn't make me feel very confident on what my future FCC chances were but I definitely understand that reply. She didn't want to say I could and then the policy may change on the next cancellation round and then I go and say that so and so said I could. Another weird part of that conversation was that she said they plan on sailing my Oct 2 cruise. How is that even possible? Makes no sense without crew and the fact that ship is going to dry dock. Shockingly misleading.



I was told the same about my November cruise -they said “we aren’t expecting to cancel your cruise”.  I guess they just don’t want the CMs running around starting a panic before a formal announcement.   As for applying the FCC towards a booked cruise, both CMs were adamant that I could do that. Where they were LESS sure was the issue of the FCC being 125%.  FWIW


----------



## Ravenclaw78

T & R said:


> When I was booking the new itinerary release on Monday, I also asked that about our upcoming Oct 2 cruise and the CM stated she did not know what policies would be in place if they did another round of cancellations. Didn't make me feel very confident on what my future FCC chances were but I definitely understand that reply. She didn't want to say I could and then the policy may change on the next cancellation round and then I go and say that so and so said I could. Another weird part of that conversation was that she said they plan on sailing my Oct 2 cruise. How is that even possible? Makes no sense without crew and the fact that ship is going to dry dock. Shockingly misleading.


Keep in mind that nobody tells front-line CMs anything until it's announced officially or corporate notifies them otherwise.  All they know is that it isn't on the list of what's already been cancelled.  Even if they suspect or have heard rumors that it'll be cancelled soon, they wouldn't say otherwise until they hear it from corporate.


----------



## gotomu212

T & R said:


> Yes and not just for the transparency but for honesty as well. According to DCL, my Oct 2nd Dream cruise in 9 weeks is still a go and they will not cancel it. How honest is that when they know they have no crew and it's going to dry dock?



This is what is destroying their relationship with me. People that don’t follow this as closely as we do are being told oh yes you’re cruise is going- they are booking airlines, booking non refundable DVC/hotel pre and post nights, submitting leave requests at work, maybe making pet or child care arrangements all for a cruise that is 100% not sailing. DCL silence may cost people real money that they wouldn’t have lost had they known to modify or hold off booking new travel arrangements.


----------



## Chemist

gotomu212 said:


> This is what is destroying their relationship with me. People that don’t follow this as closely as we do are being told oh yes you’re cruise is going- they are booking airlines, booking non refundable DVC/hotel pre and post nights, submitting leave requests at work, maybe making pet or child care arrangements all for a cruise that is 100% not sailing. DCL silence may cost people real money that they wouldn’t have lost had they known to modify or hold off booking new travel arrangements.



Do you think there are actually people out there thinking that they are going on a cruise this fall???


----------



## I_love_Cruising

Chemist said:


> Do you think there are actually people out there thinking that they are going on a cruise this fall???



Yes there are! And they are even announcing/ bragging what good deals they got on airfare !

It's unbelievable how some people can ignore reality and “just be positive“....


----------



## ofcabbagesandkings

Chemist said:


> Do you think there are actually people out there thinking that they are going on a cruise this fall???



Yep. Quite a few in the FB group for my October cruise. Many are jumping ship, pun fully intended, but some are still choosing to PIF and book excursions because they're holding out hope that it will sail.


----------



## DIS Lifer

I'm in the group of waiting for Disney to cancel. I would have cancelled myself, but we booked concierge and we'd lose the deposit. Also, wife is a teacher and with our state imposing a 14 day quarantine (currently) for those returning from Florida trips it would be impossible for us to sail with that in place (wouldn't be fair to her students). I contacted disney to see if they would waive the deposit forfeit due to that and was met with a quick no. I have a feeling that disney will hold off on cancelling until as close to the cruise dates as they can to essentially play a game of chicken and see how many people move their cruise with the new up to 15 days before policy vs having to refund it.


----------



## T & R

DIS Lifer said:


> Also, wife is a teacher and with our state imposing a 14 day quarantine (currently) for those returning from Florida trips it would be impossible for us to sail with that in place (wouldn't be fair to her students).



Are they doing in person classes? Our area and possibly most of the state is either doing online only the first 4 weeks or have pushed back their start date. Based on how things are going in our area, I believe the online only will get extended. Also, if we eventually do have in person classes, all it would take is one student/faculty/staff showing up to school Covid positive and the campus will shut down to online only again. Only possible positive thing is that if online only caries into next semester, scheduling our cruises around the school schedule may not be an issue if it's online only, will just come off of our cruise with a hefty wi-fi bill from the kid's chromebooks. Would be kind of a bummer having to take a few classes during the day on the ship but it's better than not being on the ship.


----------



## DIS Lifer

T & R said:


> Are they doing in person classes? Our area and possibly most of the state is either doing online only the first 4 weeks or have pushed back their start date. Based on how things are going in our area, I believe the online only will get extended. Also, if we eventually do have in person classes, all it would take is one student/faculty/staff showing up to school Covid positive and the campus will shut down to online only again. Only possible positive thing is that if online only caries into next semester, scheduling our cruises around the school schedule may not be an issue if it's online only, will just come off of our cruise with a hefty wi-fi bill from the kid's chromebooks. Would be kind of a bummer having to take a few classes during the day on the ship but it's better than not being on the ship.



The school has decided to start with in person classes allowing students that are high risk, or living with high risk to do remote. So the teachers are essentially doing in person teaching and live streaming/recording classes.


----------



## GatorMomInNC

T & R said:


> Are they doing in person classes? Our area and possibly most of the state is either doing online only the first 4 weeks or have pushed back their start date. Based on how things are going in our area, I believe the online only will get extended. Also, if we eventually do have in person classes, all it would take is one student/faculty/staff showing up to school Covid positive and the campus will shut down to online only again. Only possible positive thing is that if online only caries into next semester, scheduling our cruises around the school schedule may not be an issue if it's online only, will just come off of our cruise with a hefty wi-fi bill from the kid's chromebooks. Would be kind of a bummer having to take a few classes during the day on the ship but it's better than not being on the ship.



I moved my cancelled cruise to a January Star Wars cruise.  I doubt it will happen, but our school has the option to go fully remote and I chose it thinking if it does go it will be easier for my kids to miss a week of school...which really doesn't make sense because if the cruise can go the schools will probably be open again.  

Who knows anymore...

I also booked the WBTA next year, which kids can't go on if school is open (which hopefully by then it will be!) and of course if schools are closed we can't travel to Europe.  But I have this fantasy that maybe I will just go by myself (my husband doesn't really like to cruise).     

I feel a little guilty saying this, but 11 days at sea without my family who I have been quarantined with for 5 months actually sounds like heaven  right now.     After I booked it I was pining so much for a Disney Cruise that I took a shower using my H2O products just so I could close my eyes and breath in the smell and imagine I was on the cruise taking a shower.   TMI, I know...


----------



## T & R

GatorMomInNC said:


> if the cruise can go the schools will probably be open again.



I thought this same thing about cruising but in reverse. Makes no sense to me that it's safe to stick tens of millions of faculty, students and staff into the same buildings where they work, play and eat together for months but a 3 day cruise for a few hundred kids is banned and deemed unsafe. Sticking millions of our kids across the country into the same buildings during the worst pandemic in our lifetime, what could go wrong, right? Then you get people come on and say that cruising is not essential and school is. That argument makes no sense, just because school is essential, doesn't make it safe for faculty, students and staff. There are options like remote learning. I've found that many of the people pushing for in person classes are not doing it because they think it's safe, they're doing it because they have nobody to stay home with their kids while they're at work or they're old school and cannot wrap their head around the online learning process. If school has been deemed safe enough for millions of faculty, students and staff, I do not see why short cruises of a few thousand people could not be the same.


----------



## ShuckyDarn1955

I_love_Cruising said:


> Yes there are! And they are even announcing/ bragging what good deals they got on airfare !
> 
> It's unbelievable how some people can ignore reality and “just be positive“....




Wow, judge much ???????


----------



## Jodi

I haven't gone through this entire thread (whoa, it's big) and I'm sure this has been speculated on in a big way. But what do you think the chances of a Feb 27 2021 cruise actually occurring? Would Disney operate a ship with a reduced capacity for safety? While I get the need for masks rn, I just would not want to wear one on a cruise.


----------



## gotomu212

Chemist said:


> Do you think there are actually people out there thinking that they are going on a cruise this fall???



Yes, especially people that don’t follow it as closely as those on a cruise message board. Two different coworkers were just talking about their November cruises and how the cruise lines have thrown in some special incentives to get them to book on board experiences. They are being actively contacted and upsold by the lines so of course they think everything must be ready to go. When I shared that I thought it was really doubtful that they would sail and asked what they thought about different changes to expect they were really confused.


----------



## FigmentSpark

Jodi said:


> I haven't gone through this entire thread (whoa, it's big) and I'm sure this has been speculated on in a big way. But what do you think the chances of a Feb 27 2021 cruise actually occurring? Would Disney operate a ship with a reduced capacity for safety? While I get the need for masks rn, I just would not want to wear one on a cruise.


Part 2 of your question should be will that cruise be among the first out and therefore a 'guinea pig' for the new procedures.  We are March 13 and that's my worry.


----------



## Jodi

FigmentSpark said:


> Part 2 of your question should be will that cruise be among the first out and therefore a 'guinea pig' for the new procedures.  We are March 13 and that's my worry.


oooohhh...I hadn't thought of that.


----------



## afan

Jodi said:


> I haven't gone through this entire thread (whoa, it's big) and I'm sure this has been speculated on in a big way. But what do you think the chances of a Feb 27 2021 cruise actually occurring? Would Disney operate a ship with a reduced capacity for safety? While I get the need for masks rn, I just would not want to wear one on a cruise.



Even if they are sailing I can't see masks not being a thing everywhere still in Feb. So if that's a concern I'd change until later.  I imagine wide spread vaccination will be needed for masks to go away and anywhere with an international clientele may keep it longer or require proof otherwise it's just asking for trouble for whatever biz it is, not just cruises.


----------



## T & R

Jodi said:


> I haven't gone through this entire thread (whoa, it's big) and I'm sure this has been speculated on in a big way. But what do you think the chances of a Feb 27 2021 cruise actually occurring? Would Disney operate a ship with a reduced capacity for safety? While I get the need for masks rn, I just would not want to wear one on a cruise.



Well at least the bars onboard will be packed. If they have the same requirement like the parks do then you can take of masks when seated and actively eating or drinking. So it looks like everyone on board is going to have a glass of wine or something in front of them. I know I will.


----------



## Trvlnomad

Booked a cruise for October 2021....  Optimistic


----------



## sethschroeder

ShuckyDarn1955 said:


> Wow, judge much ???????



Winning the lottery and cruising this fall on DCL are getting closer to 50/50 in Vegas.

NCL or Carnival might end up getting a ship out. 

Disney doesn't want to cancel but also doesn't want to give everyone 125%. Every day they hold your PIF they make money from just having that money.

You have to be a serious positive thinker regardless what you think of the virus.

Maybe I am slightly too negative though but think it's a setup for utter disappointment. Feel sorry for people with cruises this fall in to winter. 

Also doubtful these ports let cruise ships in as well even if cruises started again which then brings in legal questions on if cruising can happen I would supposed because of labor laws around a US only port cruise.


----------



## TestingH2O

GatorMomInNC said:


> I feel a little guilty saying this, but 11 days at sea without my family who I have been quarantined with for 5 months actually sounds like heaven right now.



You are not alone.



T & R said:


> That argument makes no sense, just because school is essential, doesn't make it safe for faculty, students and staff.



It’s not in the vast majority of places. Teachers know this. However, the politics behind opening schools have become inflamed. There are schools in my area, we are on the 10 city list that came out a couple weeks ago, that are opening for full 5 day weeks, no masks, and normal class sizes. In terms of schools, there are no GOOD options but that’s clearly a bad one.


----------



## kaseyC

Looks like one of the first ships to resume cruising in Europe has an outbreak.
https://thepointsguy.com/news/covid...Z_odgugvl7Dqjv-maHlW8OflLwuHAvbChJWniiYnBX31Y


----------



## monkeydawn

kaseyC said:


> Looks like one of the first ships to resume cruising in Europe has an outbreak.
> https://thepointsguy.com/news/covid...Z_odgugvl7Dqjv-maHlW8OflLwuHAvbChJWniiYnBX31Y


Damn.  Too many of these premature starts and I fear cruising will be done forever.


----------



## nancipants

T & R said:


> Well at least the bars onboard will be packed. If they have the same requirement like the parks do then you can take of masks when seated and actively eating or drinking. So it looks like everyone on board is going to have a glass of wine or something in front of them. I know I will.



If they’re following the same rules from the parks, the bars won’t be able to be packed, since they still ask you to be socially distanced while eating and drinking.


----------



## skeeter31

I’m sorry if this has been asked and answered before but I’m new to this thread (usually spend my time over on the Rumors and News board). I have a cruise booked for December 2020 and we booked using our onboard placeholder cruise discount. We had to book a cruise by 2/2021 to utilize the placeholder discount. We’re thinking of moving our cruise to December 2021 using the new Flexibility temporary booking policy. Would our placeholder discount be able to move with us or is that going to be held fast to that 2/21 deadline? Just wondering if I should move the cruise now or wait for Disney to cancel through the end of the year and move it then. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## SolitaryPhoenix

Crystal Cruises just canceled the rest of their 2020 cruises. 
https://www.cruisecritic.com/news/5500


----------



## SolitaryPhoenix

Crystal Cruises just canceled the rest of their 2020 cruises. 
https://www.cruisecritic.com/news/5500


----------



## emilymad

skeeter31 said:


> I’m sorry if this has been asked and answered before but I’m new to this thread (usually spend my time over on the Rumors and News board). I have a cruise booked for December 2020 and we booked using our onboard placeholder cruise discount. We had to book a cruise by 2/2021 to utilize the placeholder discount. We’re thinking of moving our cruise to December 2021 using the new Flexibility temporary booking policy. Would our placeholder discount be able to move with us or is that going to be held fast to that 2/21 deadline? Just wondering if I should move the cruise now or wait for Disney to cancel through the end of the year and move it then. Thanks in advance!!



I could be wrong but my understanding is that if you move your cruise as part of the Flexibility program the new cruise keeps the same payment/penalty dates as the original cruise.


----------



## Starwind

FYI, info relevant for 2021 Alaska cruises, from local Skagway media:

https://skagwaynews.com/2020/08/01/skagway-ketchikan-plan-for-the-2021-cruise-season/


----------



## Karin1984

As the thread about the Diamond Princess is closed, I'm gonna use this one instead opening a new thread.  In a Dutch newspaper there was an article about a research on the spread on the Diamond Princess that was done by Harvard and the Illinois Institute.
According to the research up to 60% were infected by aerosols and not as much by touching infected surfaces.

The NY Times wrote about it as well https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/30/health/diamond-princess-coronavirus-aerosol.html + link to the study in here


----------



## _auroraborealis_

I think as more and more science comes clear about aerosols, I cannot see cruising resuming without some strict mask rules.


----------



## monkeydawn

_auroraborealis_ said:


> I think as more and more science comes clear about aerosols, I cannot see cruising resuming without some strict mask rules.


Or vaccine or treatment.  

WE are in it for the long haul, unfortunately.  I hope lines as we know them can get through this.


----------



## T & R

Form what I'm reading the science is becoming less clear. Doctors and scientists cannot explain why the overwhelming majority onboard the Diamond Princess never became infected. Less than 20% of the passengers and crew caught Covid. There were infected passengers who had been to Guangdong Province, China and were symptomatic with coughing but still boarded the ship anyway on Jan 20th.  So for over 2 weeks sick passengers ran around onboard with no pandemic plan in place. Passengers were not notified about a potential outbreak until February 3rd (2 weeks after embarkation), so nobody was taking any precautions to prevent Covid spread. To this day doctors and scientists cannot explain why the infection rate was so low. If you read the studies on aerosols and droplets, the infection rate should have been way higher than 20%.


----------



## _auroraborealis_

monkeydawn said:


> Or vaccine or treatment.
> 
> WE are in it for the long haul, unfortunately.  I hope lines as we know them can get through this.


Epidemiologists in my state (they're good!) say that a vaccine is the beginning of a new phase, not the end of the virus.

I especially think any hope of DCL sailing in 2020 or most of 2021 will involve masks. And the two cruises in Europe aren't a good omen for 2020 fo sho.


----------



## wombat_5606

T & R said:


> If you read the studies on aerosols and droplets, the infection rate should have been way higher than 20%.



I read something interesting today about the Diamond Princess. They said that 20% of the cases were asymptomatic on that cruise.

A subsequent cruise ship with an outbreak was provided masks and their infected passengers had 80% of their passengers asymptomatic. I'm not able to identify what cruise that referenced, though, but it would seem to point to mask wearing as a benefit.

We don't have all the the knowledge we need on this virus yet. I read at some point, that people with O blood may have some immunity, but haven't seen any mention of that in a while. Unfortunately, I don't see anything to do except wait for science to catch up.


----------



## T & R

wombat_5606 said:


> I read something interesting today about the Diamond Princess. They said that 20% of the cases were asymptomatic on that cruise.



Yes, I hope soon they can explain that phenomenon as well. My brother and his wife went to visit his wife's parents out of state. Not long after getting back my brother's in-laws called him to tell them to go get tested because they were sick. Sure enough my brother and his wife go get tested and they were Covid positive. My brother said if he hadn't have got the test, he would have never known that he had Covid. I wonder how many people there are like this who had their Covid come and go and never knew because they had no symptoms so they never knew to go get a test. If my brother's in-laws hadn't have called him, he never would have known. How many people got it from a gas station pump or something and never got sick so the numbers are really out of whack. It's hard to put a morbidity rate on Covid when you have no idea how many have been positive.

I have also heard people say that Covid scars the lungs. I personally do not believe this and wish the science would come out on this. It is my opinion that some people who get Covid have lung scarring because they have auto-immune issues they are unaware of. Many auto-immune disorders have no symptoms so people grow old not even knowing they have a problem. You can also have lung scarring from a massive response of your body's immune system when fighting an illness or infection, it doesn't even have to be from an auto-immune disorder. The actual lung scarring is a reaction of your body's immune system overreacting and killing it's own cells, it's not from the Covid virus. Your body attacks itself and it's own organs. So this lung scarring would have occurred to these people from any number of different illness and is not specifically caused by Covid. That's one of the reasons the 1918 pandemic was so deadly and killed healthy strong people is because it was your own body's immune system that actually killed you. People that have a strong or overstimulated immune system will be the one's who get the sickest when it comes to these types of viruses.


----------



## wombat_5606

T & R said:


> Yes, I hope soon they can explain that phenomenon as well. My brother and his wife went to visit his wife's parents out of state. Not long after getting back my brother's in-laws called him to tell them to go get tested because they were sick. Sure enough my brother and his wife go get tested and they were Covid positive. My brother said if he hadn't have got the test, he would have never known that he had Covid. I wonder how many people there are like this who had their Covid come and go and never knew because they had no symptoms so they never knew to go get a test. If my brother's in-laws hadn't have called him, he never would have known. How many people got it from a gas station pump or something and never got sick so the numbers are really out of whack. It's hard to put a morbidity rate on Covid when you have no idea how many have been positive.
> 
> I have also heard people say that Covid scars the lungs. I personally do not believe this and wish the science would come out on this. It is my opinion that some people who get Covid have lung scarring because they have auto-immune issues they are unaware of. Many auto-immune disorders have no symptoms so people grow old not even knowing they have a problem. You can also have lung scarring from a massive response of your body's immune system when fighting an illness or infection, it doesn't even have to be from an auto-immune disorder. The actual lung scarring is a reaction of your body's immune system overreacting and killing it's own cells, it's not from the Covid virus. Your body attacks itself and it's own organs. So this lung scarring would have occurred to these people from any number of different illness and is not specifically caused by Covid. That's one of the reasons the 1918 pandemic was so deadly and killed healthy strong people is because it was your own body's immune system that actually killed you. People that have a strong or overstimulated immune system will be the one's who get the sickest when it comes to these types of viruses.



Thankfully, your brother had nice family. Sorry that they are positive, but glad they aren't having any ill effects.

My oldest daughter just called me today. Her best friend was just exposed over the weekend by her brother in law. His family were in Alabama at some sport camp for their high school son last week. They came home (BTW-we have a travel quarantine in effect, which they ignored.) and the son went to football workout and checked in with a temperature. They let him sit on the sidelines that day. The second day, he goes back again and when he had a temp, they gave him a test. That same day the father goes to help my daughter's friend and her husband move into their new house. He does that knowing his son is running a temperature. He does that knowing they have been in a state where their infection rate is high and our state requires them all to be at home in quarantine. Today they received confirmation that the son is positive and most likely the entire family is. You can imagine how upset my daughter's friend is today. They have 3 children under the age of 8. If any combination of this family has moderate to severe symptoms, it will be a nightmare. 

I just really can't wrap my head around why a family member would be so cavalier about this virus. They just moved in over the weekend. They don't even have a home, really, with boxes piled everywhere. 

Asymptomatic people is why I fear for schools this fall. I just can't imagine this is going to go well.

I look at the lung scarring issue a little differently than you. Those people might not have had their immune system pushed into overdrive if they had not been infected with the virus. That's like a chicken and the egg. Who knows which comes first.


----------



## monkeydawn

wombat_5606 said:


> We don't have all the the knowledge we need on this virus yet. I read at some point, that people with O blood may have some immunity, but haven't seen any mention of that in a while. Unfortunately, I don't see anything to do except wait for science to catch up.



Last time I saw reference to this, there was no significant difference between blood types found.  I cant recall the source but I'm betting I saw it on CNN's newsfeed.


----------



## monkeydawn

T & R said:


> Form what I'm reading the science is becoming less clear. Doctors and scientists cannot explain why the overwhelming majority onboard the Diamond Princess never became infected. Less than 20% of the passengers and crew caught Covid. There were infected passengers who had been to Guangdong Province, China and were symptomatic with coughing but still boarded the ship anyway on Jan 20th.  So for over 2 weeks sick passengers ran around onboard with no pandemic plan in place. Passengers were not notified about a potential outbreak until February 3rd (2 weeks after embarkation), so nobody was taking any precautions to prevent Covid spread. To this day doctors and scientists cannot explain why the infection rate was so low. If you read the studies on aerosols and droplets, the infection rate should have been way higher than 20%.




This was early on so everyone was operating on iffy info (as oppossed to out current, rock solid info now :eyeroll.  First off it was after about two weeks before testing really started, I had thought around 4 week but this feels like a lifetime ago and my memory certainly isnt infallible.  Its possible some people would have tested positive if tested during the timeframe that testing wasnt happening initially.  It looks like asymptomatic people typically have lower viral loads and IIRC these early tests werent so sensitive.  Asymptomatics could have been missed.  The early tests were highly unreliable.  IDR and passengers reporting they were given follow up, lets check just in case, tests if they had a negative until repatriation had occurred.  The only retests I read about were positives needing multiple negatives to be considered cleared.  Finally, based on accounts I was reading broad testing of those without symptoms/ contact with known positives just wasnt happening until towards the very end.

Based on how testing was handled I dont think we can really say that we know the actual percentage that had COVID at some point during the DP experience.


----------



## JM23457

wombat_5606 said:


> I read at some point, that people with O blood may have some immunity, but haven't seen any mention of that in a while.





monkeydawn said:


> Last time I saw reference to this, there was no significant difference between blood types found.  I cant recall the source but I'm betting I saw it on CNN's newsfeed.


There have been 2 main sets of studies on it. One set (of 2 similar studies done in different locations) was looking at susceptibility to contracting Covid, and type O people seemed to contract it less.

A later & slightly different study (Harvard), looked at the effect of blood type on the severity of symptoms among hospitalized Covid patients, and found there was no difference in symptom severity related to blood type among hospitalized Covid patients.

Both sets of studies were preliminary, but that's the basic info that has been gathered so far. Pretty minimal, but interesting. Blood type is known to play a role in susceptability to certain other communicable diseases, so it would be helpful to know if it plays a role in relation to Covid.

On a different note, there has been research on the influence of T-cells in relation to one's susceptibility to getting Covid and how severe it is. They have proven (via lab samples taken years before Covid existed) that some people's T-cells react to Covid even though they were never exposed to it & have no antibodies. However, scientists don't yet know if that T cell reactivity helps or hurts. Once that is understood, it could go a long way toward explaining why some people with a similar level of risk cope well with Covid, while others have severe symptoms.


----------



## _auroraborealis_

There's an Uncruise vessel sailing Alaska. Only cruise ship there this year.


----------



## AquaDame

_auroraborealis_ said:


> There's an Uncruise vessel sailing Alaska. Only cruise ship there this year.



Those ships are small vessels... it is the only line my work friend will sail because it doesn't feel like a cruise ship (her words, not mine). 60-76 guests and 25-28 crew members.

Edited to add that they sail round trip from Juneau also. Probably relatively easy logistics wise with both of those. They don't make it sound like you really go into any of the towns/cities otherwise either.. https://www.uncruise.com/destinations/alaska-cruises/glacier-bay-national-park-adventure-cruise


----------



## _auroraborealis_

AquaDame said:


> Those ships are small vessels... it is the only line my work friend will sail because it doesn't feel like a cruise ship (her words, not mine). 60-76 guests and 25-28 crew members.
> 
> Edited to add that they sail round trip from Juneau also. Probably relatively easy logistics wise with both of those. They don't make it sound like you really go into any of the towns/cities otherwise either.. https://www.uncruise.com/destinations/alaska-cruises/glacier-bay-national-park-adventure-cruise


Yeah. My understanding is the current voyage is 37 passengers, 30 crew, RT from Juneau and they're doing several overnights in Glacier Bay. They're focusing on non-town adventures more than usual (and that's generally their approach anyway - lots of kayaks off the back).

Obviously, far different profile than a DCL or other big ship hitting port, with a younger clientele who tend to be better at SUP in cold water. US flagged, crew operating under US rules. These smaller outfits may be seizing a stronger share in the future.


----------



## bcwife76

_auroraborealis_ said:


> There's an Uncruise vessel sailing Alaska. Only cruise ship there this year.


Annnnd it's headed back to Juneau as a passenger has tested positive. The passengers will be put up in a hotel to isolate and the crew will isolate onboard the vessel.


----------



## bcwife76

"
Small cruise ship company UnCruise Adventures confirmed today a guest has tested positive for COVID-19. The passenger received a phone call with notification of a positive test while onboard the Wilderness Adventurer. The vessel is set to return early to Juneau tomorrow morning. All guests will quarantine at a local hotel and the crew will quarantine on the vessel in port at Juneau.

The boat departed Juneau on Saturday, August 1, with 36 guests and 30 crewmembers on board. Besides Juneau, the vessel has not docked in any other Alaskan communities. UnCruise has been communicating with the City and Borough of Juneau Emergency Operations Center, the State of Alaska Emergency Operations Center, Public Health officials, and the U.S. Coast Guard.

“UnCruise has been immediately responsive today and is working with state and local EOCs to make sure they’re protecting guests and the community,” CBJ EOC Incident Commander Mila Cosgrove said.
According to UnCruise, the COVID-19 positive guest took the 5-day testing option prior to their departure from home with a negative result as required to embark on UnCruise Adventures. A second test was taken upon arrival at the Juneau International Airport, which then resulted in a positive. The guest is showing no symptoms and no other guests or crew are showing outward symptoms of any kind. All guests were informed today and asked to restrict themselves to their cabins.
UnCruise Adventures continues to follow its State of Alaska approved contingency plan moving forward. As an additional precaution, UnCruise Adventures has canceled all future departures. This was its first sailing of the season."


----------



## emilymad

I am really starting to question if we will have any cruises even in 2021.


----------



## monkeydawn

emilymad said:


> I am really starting to question if we will have any cruises even in 2021.


Too many cruise lines jumping the gun, having positives on first or early cruises might wreck all confidence in the industry.  I wish they would stop even trying for now.


----------



## T & R

bcwife76 said:


> Annnnd it's headed back to Juneau as a passenger has tested positive.



Say it ain't so. All these hotdoggin cruise lines trying to wild west it are going to ruin it for the rest of us. My estimate of when DCL is going to re-start just got pushed back now.


----------



## _auroraborealis_

I don't know that Uncruise was doing anything that the people who think cruising can happen in 2020 haven't been insisting is enough.

Small ship, no port stops, negative result within 72 hours to embark.

Issue really is that while those are the requirements that can happen, they are not enough. Testing right now, even the instant tests, are moment-in-time. That negative can flip to positive within 3-7 days onboard with none the wiser. In this case, because it was only 36 passengers + 30 crew, all were tested at Juneau and they know. Hard to believe that would happen with a large ship, given test availability issues.

Shows the big issue right now, which is that people who are bold enough to travel to get on a cruise ship may also be people with greater exposures, and testing that cannot do enough to prevent spread from climbing the gangway.


----------



## T & R

People will always test positive for diseases. There is no way to prevent it. People were boarding ships with all types of diseases long before Covid and will be doing so long after Covid. If we are waiting for a cruising environment where nobody will test positive, there will never be cruising again. We need to switch from trying to make a Covid free environment (which can never happen on land or sea) to making an environment where if somebody does test positive, it's manageable. What I mean by manageable is that you have protocols it place during the cruise to prevent/limit spread and available unbooked rooms to isolate any who are positive or suspected of positive. Having an expectation of an environment free of illness is not reasonable, if it were, then there would be no gas pumps, sushi restaurants, schools, etc. I have never been sick more than when my kids started attending school and bringing home everything they picked up. We have to switch our frame of mind to dealing/living with the disease instead of having the expectation that there will be places of no disease. Nowhere on earth is there a place with no communicable diseases, if there was such a place, we would all move there. So why do we feel that cruise ships should be the first place on earth to have such a standard put on it? Not reasonable, so then there will never be cruising again under that standard.


----------



## JM23457

monkeydawn said:


> Too many cruise lines jumping the gun, having positives on first or early cruises might wreck all confidence in the industry.


People have confidence in the industry? Lol. I get that we diehards sort of might, but I don't think the general public has since the Grand Princess debacle.

The bottom line is that this virus spreads like wildfire. As long as it's around, people who are out and about are going to pick it up.

We're aware that cases are on the first cruises because they're testing for it constantly. But asymptomatic & low-symptomatic cases are also in grocery stores, doctor's offices, restaurants, parks, airports, schools, offices, AND people's own homes, without the carriers even knowing.


----------



## jcbftw

T & R said:


> We need to switch from trying to make a Covid free environment (which can never happen on land or sea) to making an environment where if somebody does test positive, it's manageable.



I agree - there will always be communicable diseases. How many people get the flu, a cold, norovirus on ships all the time? Part of the management is how to contain the spread effectively (starts off the ship with vaccines, etc.) while also having effective therapeutics so it can be treated easily enough on a ship so the passenger doesn't need to leave and/or the whole ship doesn't need to quarantine for two weeks.


----------



## pclvnmcky88

Royal has extended their suspension through October 31st


----------



## T & R

pclvnmcky88 said:


> Royal has extended their suspension through October 31st ☹



Oh no, DCL might cancel my Oct 2nd cruise on the Dream. (I'm kidding, I know my cruise has no chance of going out. Was just hoping if I put it out there enough DCL might do the honorable thing and cancel my cruise that they know is not going out).


----------



## disneygeek401

CLIA extends suspension thru 10/31


----------



## pclvnmcky88

T & R said:


> Oh no, DCL might cancel my Oct 2nd cruise on the Dream. (I'm kidding, I know my cruise has no chance of going out. Was just hoping if I put it out there enough DCL might do the honorable thing and cancel my cruise that they know is not going out).



I would expect an announcement within the week hopefully!


----------



## T & R

pclvnmcky88 said:


> I would expect an announcement within the week hopefully!



I've been thinking that for a while. All Dream cruises have been cancelled until November with the exception of this one little 3 night cruise. I do not know what it is about this little cruise they wanted to hang on to but they will not let it go for some reason.


----------



## T & R

Never mind, just saw that CLIA has suspended cruising until Nov.


----------



## Jacq7414

There will probably be no cruises in 2020 I’m thinking. Maybe not even early 2021.


----------



## JM23457

Jacq7414 said:


> There will probably be no cruises in 2020 I’m thinking. Maybe not even early 2021.


Yup.


----------



## Jacq7414

JM23457 said:


> Yup.


Now to cancel my April 2021 cruise now... or wait


----------



## NokOnHarts

Jacq7414 said:


> Now to cancel my April 2021 cruise now... or wait


I'm struggling with this question, we had re-booked for May 2021 after ours was canceled. The problem is I don't even know what I'm purchasing anymore. What will the new protocols be? What will be allowed / open? I want to hold out due to the discount I have secured but paying in full in December for an unknown experience is nagging at me.


----------



## JM23457

Jacq7414 said:


> Now to cancel my April 2021 cruise now... or wait


I ditched our perfect March '21 cruise about a month ago. It just wasn't worth it: the uncertainty, the inevitable restrictions & cutbacks, etc.


----------



## Jacq7414

JM23457 said:


> I ditched our perfect March '21 cruise about a month ago. It just wasn't worth it: the uncertainty, the inevitable restrictions & cutbacks, etc.


I have a back up WDW trip booked that week - that we will go to if the numbers in FL are down and there’s no quarantine in place for NY. But I can cancel that a month out and get a full refund. So I’m ok with that. This I have to cancel in December so I don’t lose my deposit.


----------



## Jacq7414

NokOnHarts said:


> I'm struggling with this question, we had re-booked for May 2021 after ours was canceled. The problem is I don't even know what I'm purchasing anymore. What will the new protocols be? What will be allowed / open? I want to hold out due to the discount I have secured but paying in full in December for an unknown experience is nagging at me.


There’s absolutely no way I’m paying in full in December and potentially losing our $1800 deposit if I don’t have an idea of the restrictions. Absolutely no way.


----------



## AquaDame

NokOnHarts said:


> I'm struggling with this question, we had re-booked for May 2021 after ours was canceled. The problem is I don't even know what I'm purchasing anymore. What will the new protocols be? What will be allowed / open? I want to hold out due to the discount I have secured but paying in full in December for an unknown experience is nagging at me.



We have a river cruise booked for May 2021 (booked back in January before we had any idea the extent to which this would change our lives). I am not buying airfare until I see the path forward taking shape and feel like we'll really be able to enter the EU. Heck I have a "backup" DCL cruise booked for next November now and its the same thing - I am NOT buying airfare or PIF until I am certain things are "back" to a (new) normal. There is no way I'd personally be OK with another nonrefundable vacation right now without knowing what I am paying for - we've already lost too much money in 2020.


----------



## fishingfool999




----------



## NokOnHarts

AquaDame said:


> We have a river cruise booked for May 2021 (booked back in January before we had any idea the extent to which this would change our lives). I am not buying airfare until I see the path forward taking shape and feel like we'll really be able to enter the EU. Heck I have a "backup" DCL cruise booked for next November now and its the same thing - I am NOT buying airfare or PIF until I am certain things are "back" to a (new) normal. There is no way I'd personally be OK with another nonrefundable vacation right now without knowing what I am paying for - we've already lost too much money in 2020.


I assume no on this, but has Disney decided to be more flexible at all with those coming into the PIF window? It makes no sense to me why they won't shorten that time frame given the circumstances. I'd be happy to wait and see if I wasn't going to potentially lose all my funds months before.


----------



## goofystitch

We rebooked out November cruise to March and I am confident it will happen. After all, it is 7 months away. There will be new treatment protocols, building of herd immunity, and perhaps a vaccine. There will also be new protocols on the ships for how to deal with this illness.


----------



## AquaDame

NokOnHarts said:


> I assume no on this, but has Disney decided to be more flexible at all with those coming into the PIF window? It makes no sense to me why they won't shorten that time frame given the circumstances. I'd be happy to wait and see if I wasn't going to potentially lose all my funds months before.



As far as I know they are only doing the "cruise date flexiblility" offer. https://disneycruise.disney.go.com/special-offers/cruise-date-flexibility/


----------



## SolitaryPhoenix

https://www.usatoday.com/story/trav...-covid-19-suspension-until-oct-31/3296043001/


----------



## bcwife76

So how long before DCL 'officially' cancels the October cruises and sends out the emails? I can't remember how long it was between the last voluntary CLIA suspension and DCL notifying customers.


----------



## ahen

We have a January one booked because I thought that might actually go. Do I cancel now and move the money to the November cruise we booked? There’s my quandary. I too am not sure anything is going to leave anytime soon


----------



## T & R

bcwife76 said:


> So how long before DCL 'officially' cancels the October cruises and sends out the emails? I can't remember how long it was between the last voluntary CLIA suspension and DCL notifying customers.



The last CLIA ban, DCL announced cancelation same day. The CDC ban, DCL announced cancelation 3 days later. Last time there was a CLIA ban, DCL was in on it and knew just before the ban was announced to go to their website and remove the bookable cruises that would occur during the ban. This CLIA ban announcement, DCL still had their bookable cruises up, so they may have been caught off guard. For this reason, I do not think DCL will make their official announcement same day like they did the last CLIA ban. They may need to get their phone help and other stuff prepped for the flood of re-bookings that's coming.


----------



## T & R

ahen said:


> We have a January one booked because I thought that might actually go. Do I cancel now and move the money to the November cruise we booked? There’s my quandary. I too am not sure anything is going to leave anytime soon



Wait for them to cancel. They may offer the 125% if they cancel, why leave money on the table? You already have your Nov cruise locked in, so no hurry. Unless you feel it may actually go out and you're not comfortable with the uncertain times and that the experience may be diminished due to the possible Covid restrictions.


----------



## I_love_Cruising

Any chance that Disney will cancel the 2 cruises leaving from San Diego with this announcement?

Did they ever cancel more than what CDC, CLIA demanded? 
Did they cancel more cruises than the ones removed from online booking? 

Both San Diego cruises are still bookable online, but there is no way the Wonder will cross Panama Canal just for those 2 cruises. 
I'm sure those won't cruise, but I would still like confirmation as soon as possible.


----------



## emilymad

ahen said:


> We have a January one booked because I thought that might actually go. Do I cancel now and move the money to the November cruise we booked? There’s my quandary. I too am not sure anything is going to leave anytime soon



We plan to cancel our January cruise before PIF.  Even if the cruise goes DCL hasn't provided any information about what the cruise experience will look like.  I am not giving DCL anymore money until they provide these details.


----------



## _auroraborealis_

emilymad said:


> We plan to cancel our January cruise before PIF.  Even if the cruise goes DCL hasn't provided any information about what the cruise experience will look like.  I am not giving DCL anymore money until they provide these details.


To be fair, I don't think they know. CDC guidelines are a work in progress and they will have a lot of influence.


----------



## T & R

I_love_Cruising said:


> Did they ever cancel more than what CDC, CLIA demanded?



No, they will hold onto whatever cruises aren't covered like their lives depend on it. There was a CDC ban until 10/01 and a CLIA ban until 11/01 but to this day they still have not cancelled my 3 night Dream cruse on 10/02. A cruise that goes to dry dock right after that, so there's no way it would have been crewed and stocked just for one 3 night cruise. They've known this for months but refuse to cancel the cruise, not cool.  



I_love_Cruising said:


> Did they cancel more cruises than the ones removed from online booking?



It's actually the opposite. They will take cruises down from the website but not cancel them. My 10/02 cruise was removed from the website 2 bans ago but to this day it still has not been officially cancelled.


----------



## I_love_Cruising

T & R said:


> It's actually the opposite. They will take cruises down from the website but not cancel them. My 10/02 cruise was removed from the website 2 bans ago but to this day it still has not been officially cancelled.



Ohh no, that's bad news. They now removed more cruises, so I was hoping to get an email soon.


----------



## JM23457

I_love_Cruising said:


> Ohh no, that's bad news. They now removed more cruises, so I was hoping to get an email soon.


We don't know how far ahead they will cancel. Earlier this summer, prospects for the resumption of cruising looked a lot rosier than they do now. So it's understandable that they were reluctant to cancel too much at that time. Now, I wouldn't be surprised if they did cancellations into November, particularly for the Wonder's west coast departures, even though the CLIA ban only lasts until the end of October.


----------



## Stratus22

My November Cruise was removed from the site


----------



## JM23457

Stratus22 said:


> My November Cruise was removed from the site


Yes, all November cruises have been removed. The questions now are will they be cancelled, and if so, when?


----------



## T & R

JM23457 said:


> Yes, all November cruises have been removed. The questions now are will they be cancelled, and if so, when?



Hard to say. Our Oct cruise has been removed from the DCL website since early June and still hasn't been cancelled. There's been 2 rounds of cancellations since then and each time I think "this is it" but nope. C'mon DCL, do the right thing already.


----------



## Jacq7414

JM23457 said:


> Yes, all November cruises have been removed. The questions now are will they be cancelled, and if so, when?


Wow. Crazy. I feel for cruise companies right now


----------



## T & R

Just got the cancellation e-mail, All Disney Dream sailing cancelled through 11/08/2020.


----------



## AquaDame

T & R said:


> Just got the cancellation e-mail, All Disney Dream sailing cancelled through 11/08/2020.



I'm glad you can move on now... and I'm sorry it took them so long!


----------



## apathetic

No EBPC cruise.  Expected, but now official.

In alignment with yesterday's announcement from Cruise Lines International Association regarding the voluntary extension of suspended passenger operations from U.S. ports until at least October 31, 2020, _Disney Cruise Line_ is cancelling _Disney Wonder_ sailings through November 6, 2020. This means that your sailing has been cancelled.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Thanks for posting!


----------



## bcwife76

Yep, got my cancellation email for our Oct 12th cruise on the Wonder. Now to call and apply it to our November 2021 double dip


----------



## auntlynne

November 7, Magic, cancelled.


----------



## ahen

_auroraborealis_ said:


> To be fair, I don't think they know. CDC guidelines are a work in progress and they will have a lot of influence.


Mine is paid because this was one I took FCC on. But I’ve a November 2021 booked and it could pay for that one


----------



## SolitaryPhoenix

Just got my cancellation emails for our two concierge rooms for the October 2nd cruise on the Dream.


----------



## JM23457

T & R said:


> Just got the cancellation e-mail, All Disney Dream sailing cancelled through 11/08/2020.


I know you've really been waiting for that email!


----------



## T & R

JM23457 said:


> I know you've really been waiting for that email!



Now I have nothing left to post about.


----------



## bcwife76

T & R said:


> Now I have nothing left to post about.


Keep posting in our double dip cruise meet to keep it lively


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

This is so sad. My sister works for DCL and I just can’t imagine what will happen to them the longer this goes on. And with it being hard to see how cruises can safely resume, I’m really scared and nervous for her. I’m disappointed that our March 2021 cruise on the Magic is in jeopardy, but this upsets me more because of her job.


----------



## T & R

bcwife76 said:


> Keep posting in our double dip cruise meet to keep it lively



Will do, got to. My next DCL cruise just went from 8 weeks away to 8 months away. Ouch! Hopefully that will be enough time to get the boats out of time out.


----------



## TestingH2O

*DisneyDreamer said:


> This is so sad. My sister works for DCL and I just can’t imagine what will happen to them the longer this goes on. And with it being hard to see how cruises can safely resume, I’m really scared and nervous for her. I’m disappointed that our March 2021 cruise on the Magic is in jeopardy, but this upsets me more because of her job.


Yes. As much as I miss the vacation piece, I think we also have to realize how many employees have been impacted by this both on land and those who actually work on the ships.


----------



## NokOnHarts

Random thought / question - we moved all our funds from our cancelled cruise in May to a new booking for next May. We are likely going to cancel as we would like those funds back with how things are going. My question is: does anyone know if it is possible for Disney to refund the "overpayment" at this point (PIF isn't due till December) and just hold my deposit, so that cancelling wouldn't be necessary yet? I'm sure that isn't likely but wondered if anyone knew.


----------



## monkeydawn

NokOnHarts said:


> Random thought / question - we moved all our funds from our cancelled cruise in May to a new booking for next May. We are likely going to cancel as we would like those funds back with how things are going. My question is: does anyone know if it is possible for Disney to refund the "overpayment" at this point (PIF isn't due till December) and just hold my deposit, so that cancelling wouldn't be necessary yet? I'm sure that isn't likely but wondered if anyone knew.



If I understand what you are trying to do (get a refund on your FFC less the minimal amount deposited necessary on the 2021 cruise), I'd say that's a bad idea.  The first question I would have is did you get the extra 25% as FCC on the 2020 cruise?  By asking for anything back I'd think you would be forfeiting that extra 25%.  But even if you didnt get that extra 25% I'd think that what you are asking is so out of the norm that you would be taking a risk of things getting FUBARed and creating a big mess that takes a lot of energy to untangle.  

I'd either leave things be or cancel completely for a deposit.


----------



## NokOnHarts

monkeydawn said:


> If I understand what you are trying to do (get a refund on your FFC less the minimal amount deposited necessary on the 2021 cruise), I'd say that's a bad idea.  The first question I would have is did you get the extra 25% as FCC on the 2020 cruise?  By asking for anything back I'd think you would be forfeiting that extra 25%.  But even if you didnt get that extra 25% I'd think that what you are asking is so out of the norm that you would be taking a risk of things getting FUBARed and creating a big mess that takes a lot of energy to untangle.
> 
> I'd either leave things be or cancel completely for a deposit.


Agree. I remember when I moved the cruise she asked if I wanted to stay as Paid in Full, which I thought was an odd question? So I was wondering if there was some other option I was unaware of. Agreed it would be a big mess most likely.


----------



## monkeydawn

NokOnHarts said:


> Agree. I remember when I moved the cruise she asked if I wanted to stay as Paid in Full, which I thought was an odd question? So I was wondering if there was some other option I was unaware of. Agreed it would be a big mess most likely.


That is an odd question.  Hopefully someone with actual experience will chime in.  I just know if I tried to do it something would go spectacularly wrong and it would probably mean about 15 hours on the phone to untangle.


----------



## Garyjames220

Was looking at booking the western Caribbean cruise on 6th December this year

what do you think the chances are of this actually happening


----------



## JM23457

Garyjames220 said:


> Was looking at booking the western Caribbean cruise on 6th December this year
> 
> what do you think the chances are of this actually happening


1% chance

The CDC hasn't indicated when it will approve cruising from American ports, and the voluntary CLIA ban on cruising until October 31st is subject to possible extension. DCL hasn't announced a resumption of cruising date, and has released no plans for how they will resume cruising. On top of all that, there is no momentum to resume cruise travel here; American Covid numbers are still problematic. And then there's the issue of other countries accepting American cruise passengers, which is also not resolved. And remember that Disney wants to be seen as safe, so when mass market cruise companies do resume cruising from American ports, Disney probably won't be among the first.

Nope. My crystal ball doesn't show any DCL cruises happening until sometime in 2021.


----------



## harriet2

Garyjames220 said:


> Was looking at booking the western Caribbean cruise on 6th December this year
> 
> what do you think the chances are of this actually happening


I hope that doesn't mean you had some bad news in your family!


----------



## Stratus22

So I’ve had a November 2020 cruise booked for sometime now and it’s no longer listed on the DCL website. Would you wait until DCL cancels the cruise and get the 125% or move it now to a cruise for later next year? Im just hoping the cruise I want doesn’t sell out before DCL decides to cancel our November cruise.


----------



## Garyjames220

harriet2 said:


> I hope that doesn't mean you had some bad news in your family!



Sadly it did, my wife had a miscarriage  so back to trying again but was going to think of doing a cruise At some point to cheer us up

What a rubbish year this has been

Not to fussed if it doesn’t sail as would be quite happy with the 25% extra credit


----------



## _auroraborealis_

Garyjames220 said:


> Sadly it did, my wife had a miscarriage  so back to trying again but was going to think of doing a cruise At some point to cheer us up
> 
> What a rubbish year this has been
> 
> Not to fussed if it doesn’t sail as would be quite happy with the 25% extra credit


So sorry to hear that. Be safe and well and together.


----------



## JM23457

Stratus22 said:


> So I’ve had a November 2020 cruise booked for sometime now and it’s no longer listed on the DCL website. Would you wait until DCL cancels the cruise and get the 125% or move it now to a cruise for later next year? Im just hoping the cruise I want doesn’t sell out before DCL decides to cancel our November cruise.


You can put a deposit down now on that 2021 cruise to secure it, then add the FCC to it once DCL cancels your November cruise. I did that after our early November cruise was cancelled this week- transferred our FCC to a 2021 cruise we already had booked.


----------



## AquaDame

Garyjames220 said:


> Sadly it did, my wife had a miscarriage  so back to trying again but was going to think of doing a cruise At some point to cheer us up
> 
> What a rubbish year this has been
> 
> Not to fussed if it doesn’t sail as would be quite happy with the 25% extra credit



I'm sorry for your loss, and hope you find a LOT to cheer you up soon!


----------



## FigmentSpark

Garyjames220 said:


> Sadly it did, my wife had a miscarriage  so back to trying again but was going to think of doing a cruise At some point to cheer us up
> 
> What a rubbish year this has been
> 
> Not to fussed if it doesn’t sail as would be quite happy with the 25% extra credit


So sorry for your loss.


----------



## monkeydawn

Garyjames220 said:


> Sadly it did, my wife had a miscarriage  so back to trying again but was going to think of doing a cruise At some point to cheer us up
> 
> What a rubbish year this has been
> 
> Not to fussed if it doesn’t sail as would be quite happy with the 25% extra credit


I'm sorry for your loss.  

I doubt and DCL will be sailing this year.    A couple of things to think about.  Would your wife be OK with the cruise getting cancelled?  Is she the primary planner and would planning be a good distraction now or just feel devestating when the cruise doesnt happen?  There is no guarantee that DCL will continue the extra 25%, so how would you both feel if it were canceled and no extra on top (I dont think DCL is likely to pull the discount since they set pricing and can just factor this into upcoming cruises but worth stating that it isnt 100% you will get that extra).


----------



## Garyjames220

monkeydawn said:


> I'm sorry for your loss.
> 
> I doubt and DCL will be sailing this year.    A couple of things to think about.  Would your wife be OK with the cruise getting cancelled?  Is she the primary planner and would planning be a good distraction now or just feel devestating when the cruise doesnt happen?  There is no guarantee that DCL will continue the extra 25%, so how would you both feel if it were canceled and no extra on top (I dont think DCL is likely to pull the discount since they set pricing and can just factor this into upcoming cruises but worth stating that it isnt 100% you will get that extra).




To be honest I was thinking more of booking for December in the hope it does get cancelled and get the extra credit. And I seen if it did go ahead u can cancel upto 15 days before so seems a good gamble 

Now that they are extending when u can use the FCC to May 2022 I think it would work for us at some point next year and if a baby did come along then the start of the following


----------



## monkeydawn

Garyjames220 said:


> Now that they are extending when u can use the FCC to May 2022 I think it would work for us at some point next year and if a baby did come along then the start of the following



*Edited to correct errors  *Keep in mind no kids under 1 year on some DCL sailings and they stop allowing pregnant woman at some point (cant remember which month) so that will add extra constraints on when you can use your credit.


----------



## Garyjames220

monkeydawn said:


> Keep in mind no kids under 1 year on DCL and they stop allowing pregnant woman at some point (cant remmeber which month) so that will add extra constraints on when you can use your credit.



Is it not 6 months and up the baby can go. Unless there is more than three sea days in a row I thought


----------



## monkeydawn

Garyjames220 said:


> Is it not 6 months and up the baby can go. Unless there is more than three sea days in a row I thought



I'm sure someone will be along to correct me very soon.  Quick googling confirms 6 months and I'm not sure why I was thinking a year.  We sailed last year with a just turned one year old in the party and I was under the impression that we had just made the minimum but now I couldnt tell you how I got that impression.


----------



## shaunacb

monkeydawn said:


> I'm sure someone will be along to correct me very soon.  Quick googling confirms 6 months and I'm not sure why I was thinking a year.  We sailed last year with a just turned one year old in the party and I was under the impression that we had just made the minimum but now I couldnt tell you how I got that impression.


I believe it is 1 year old for the Transatlantics. And possibly Panama Canal, not sure on that one. But on all the usual sailings it is 6 months old.  And for pregnancy you must be under 24 weeks to sail.


----------



## Garyjames220

monkeydawn said:


> I'm sure someone will be along to correct me very soon.  Quick googling confirms 6 months and I'm not sure why I was thinking a year.  We sailed last year with a just turned one year old in the party and I was under the impression that we had just made the minimum but now I couldnt tell you how I got that impression.



U got any cruises booked u hoping to do


----------



## mmouse37

I think all of us that had cruises cancelled on us or that we cancelled in anticipation of being cancelled deserve this:



MJ


----------



## monkeydawn

Garyjames220 said:


> U got any cruises booked u hoping to do


I was supposed to do a land vacation in Italy and a Med cruise this past May as a memorial trip for my grandfather that passed away last summer.  I opted for a refund (not DCL) and had to fight about 4 months before I got it.  We had considered cruising over Christmas again this year if my husband had the vacation left after everything else this year because we really enjoyed it last year.

Stay safe and lots of (social distanced) hugs to you and your wife.


----------



## harriet2

Garyjames220 said:


> Sadly it did, my wife had a miscarriage  so back to trying again but was going to think of doing a cruise At some point to cheer us up
> 
> What a rubbish year this has been
> 
> Not to fussed if it doesn’t sail as would be quite happy with the 25% extra credit



I'm so sorry to hear that! Hope both of you feel better soon.



monkeydawn said:


> I'm sorry for your loss.
> 
> I doubt and DCL will be sailing this year.    A couple of things to think about.  Would your wife be OK with the cruise getting cancelled?  Is she the primary planner and would planning be a good distraction now or just feel devestating when the cruise doesnt happen?  There is no guarantee that DCL will continue the extra 25%, so how would you both feel if it were canceled and no extra on top (I dont think DCL is likely to pull the discount since they set pricing and can just factor this into upcoming cruises but worth stating that it isnt 100% you will get that extra).



This is a really good point to consider. I had a miscarriage in Januari, we booked a Disney event to cheer me up, in the week before the event (in March), my husband didn't feel good about going because of Covid. I was devastated to loose the trip we planned for this particular reason, it all came back. In the end, Disney cancelled the event 2 days before it was supposed to happen and closed the park on what would have been our second day there, so my husband made a good call, but loosing that trip was hard. So make sure your wife feels the same way about any potential bookings you make as you do!


----------



## bbel

MSC are starting sailing, 2 ships one to Italy and one to Greece. Only open to those from schengen countries. 
They can get off in certain ports but only with approved tours, no getting off and wandering. 

I don't know if theres more info out there, I just got this from an all crew FB page


----------



## mmouse37

After seeing this  the other day I can't see how DCL will cruise any time soon.  Look how this cruise line tested everyone before boarding and had people test before they left home and still someone turned up with Covid during the cruise.  That cruise only had 63 people on it.  Can't imagine with one of the large cruise ships.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/travel/ne...enger-tests-positive-for-covid-19/ar-BB17GpHi

MJ


----------



## JM23457

mmouse37 said:


> After seeing this  the other day I can't see how DCL will cruise any time soon.  Look how this cruise line tested everyone before boarding and had people test before they left home and still someone turned up with Covid during the cruise.  That cruise only had 63 people on it.  Can't imagine with one of the large cruise ships.
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/travel/ne...enger-tests-positive-for-covid-19/ar-BB17GpHi
> 
> MJ


If a single case is enough to stop an entire cruise, then I agree that cruising can't resume. There are going to be cases. Viruses spread.


----------



## Starwind

bbel said:


> MSC are starting sailing, 2 ships one to Italy and one to Greece. Only open to those from schengen countries.
> They can get off in certain ports but only with approved tours, no getting off and wandering.
> 
> I don't know if theres more info out there, I just got this from an all crew FB page



There are various articles about it out there. This is one which also speaks to the broader return of limited cruising to Italy: https://www.maritime-executive.com/article/italy-approves-the-restart-of-cruises-as-of-august-15


----------



## _auroraborealis_

JM23457 said:


> If a single case is enough to stop an entire cruise, then I agree that cruising can't resume. There are going to be cases. Viruses spread.


A couple of the challenges on that one in Juneau is the need to quarantine passengers (easier with under 40 than with 1000+) and then getting them home. Scale is a big issue there when we compare a small line to DCL.


----------



## T & R

I do not understand why cruising is the only industry in the entire world that has the unreasonable and non-equal expectation put on it that in order to operate there cannot be a case of Covid. No other business has this unreasonable expectation put on it. If someone at a bar spread Covid, they do not close all the bars. Many more millions file through bars than cruises. Millions of people a day ride Uber and you have no idea whether the person who sat in the backseat before you had Covid. People argue that a cruise ship holds thousands of people and it's not essential. Many more people than a few thousand file through a pizza shop, so why is there no expectation that the pizza shop cannot have a Covid positive person who got in there and spread? (No, your pizza is not essential). We have states with up to 10K positive test results a day and prolly many more positive than that who just never got tested. So clearly it's not the cruise ships we need to be concerned about because cruise ships have been in time out since March. Just a thought but based on the number of positive tests cases, it may be a good idea for the CDC to start focusing on other types of businesses than only cruising. Clearly people are picking up the virus somewhere other than cruising. People also continue to argue the myth that a cruise ship will pull up in port with 3000 Covid positive people. This is simply a scare tactic and just not true. Even the Diamond Princess had less than 20% positive (hundreds positive not thousands) and that was 2 weeks at sea with symptomatic Covid positive passengers running around from day 1 and no pandemic plan initiated until 2 weeks into the cruise. I find it absurd that with all the Covid spread going on, to this day the CDC's only action against any industry in the entire world is the continual and unrelenting singling out of the cruise industry, an industry that has played an almost zero role in the spread of Covid. Here's a newsflash for the CDC in case they didn't know it, based on the current Covid spread rate, the cruise industry berating strategy is not working, move on to something that may actually work. Almost every U.S. business falls under interstate commerce, especially if they have a bank account, so the CDC has jurisdiction. Let's get to work and actually do something instead of the cruise ship showpiece regulating.


----------



## FigmentSpark

T & R said:


> I do not understand why cruising is the only industry in the entire world that has the unreasonable and non-equal expectation put on it that in order to operate there cannot be a case of Covid. No other business has this unreasonable expectation put on it. If someone at a bar spread Covid, they do not close all the bars. Many more millions file through bars than cruises. Millions of people a day ride Uber and you have no idea whether the person who sat in the backseat before you had Covid. People argue that a cruise ship holds thousands of people and it's not essential. Many more people than a few thousand file through a pizza shop, so why is there no expectation that the pizza shop cannot have a Covid positive person who got in there and spread? (No, your pizza is not essential). We have states with up to 10K positive test results a day and prolly many more positive than that who just never got tested. So clearly it's not the cruise ships we need to be concerned about because cruise ships have been in time out since March. Just a thought but based on the number of positive tests cases, it may be a good idea for the CDC to start focusing on other types of businesses than only cruising. Clearly people are picking up the virus somewhere other than cruising. People also continue to argue the myth that a cruise ship will pull up in port with 3000 Covid positive people. This is simply a scare tactic and just not true. Even the Diamond Princess had less than 20% positive (hundreds positive not thousands) and that was 2 weeks at sea with symptomatic Covid positive passengers running around from day 1 and no pandemic plan initiated until 2 weeks into the cruise. I find it absurd that with all the Covid spread going on, to this day the CDC's only action against any industry in the entire world is the continual and unrelenting singling out of the cruise industry, an industry that has played an almost zero role in the spread of Covid. Here's a newsflash for the CDC in case they didn't know it, based on the current Covid spread rate, the cruise industry berating strategy is not working, move on to something that may actually work. Almost every U.S. business falls under interstate commerce, especially if they have a bank account, so the CDC has jurisdiction. Let's get to work and actually do something instead of the cruise ship showpiece regulating.


Are you sleeping in the pizza place or bar for 7 days?

If you'd compared it to a hotel or to WDW, I would agree, but there is a world of difference between a pizza place or a bar and a cruise.


----------



## Chemist

T & R said:


> I do not understand why cruising is the only industry in the entire world that has the unreasonable and non-equal expectation put on it that in order to operate there cannot be a case of Covid. No other business has this unreasonable expectation put on it. If someone at a bar spread Covid, they do not close all the bars.



Well I live in a place where all the bars are closed too!


----------



## DisneYE

FigmentSpark said:


> Are you sleeping in the pizza place or bar for 7 days?
> 
> If you'd compared it to a hotel or to WDW, I would agree, but there is a world of difference between a pizza place or a bar and a cruise.



This is true.
But also, WDW or hotels aren't entirely valid comparisons.
If you get sick in those places, you'll either go home or to a hospital.
Where do you go if someone gets the virus on a cruise? Get the the ship to alter course in the middle of the ocean so John and Karen can go to a hospital?
It happened on the last DCL cruise, the WBPC (yes THAT cruise - we were there), there was a medical emergency and the ship had to turn back to Grand Cayman. 
Imagine 10 or more passengers showing symptoms onboard. It would disrupt the entire cruise.

Honestly I can't imagine how cruise lines are planning to deal with this.
This is why I don't see the cruise industry/CDC/other orgs letting ships sail normally for the next 6 months.
And this saddens me a lot.


----------



## FigmentSpark

DisneYE said:


> This is true.
> But also, WDW or hotels aren't entirely valid comparisons.
> If you get sick in those places, you'll either go home or to a hospital.
> Where do you go if someone gets the virus on a cruise? Get the the ship to alter course in the middle of the ocean so John and Karen can go to a hospital?
> It happened on the last DCL cruise, the WBPC (yes THAT cruise - we were there), there was a medical emergency and the ship had to turn back to Grand Cayman.
> Imagine 10 or more passengers showing symptoms onboard. It would disrupt the entire cruise.
> 
> Honestly I can't imagine how cruise lines are planning to deal with this.
> This is why I don't see the cruise industry/CDC/other orgs letting ships sail normally for the next 6 months.
> And this saddens me a lot.


Excellent points.  I just thought it was a better comparison, but you're right, still not an equal comparison.


----------



## Clojel

DisneYE said:


> This is true.
> But also, WDW or hotels aren't entirely valid comparisons.
> If you get sick in those places, you'll either go home or to a hospital.
> Where do you go if someone gets the virus on a cruise? Get the the ship to alter course in the middle of the ocean so John and Karen can go to a hospital?
> It happened on the last DCL cruise, the WBPC (yes THAT cruise - we were there), there was a medical emergency and the ship had to turn back to Grand Cayman.
> Imagine 10 or more passengers showing symptoms onboard. It would disrupt the entire cruise.
> 
> Honestly I can't imagine how cruise lines are planning to deal with this.
> This is why I don't see the cruise industry/CDC/other orgs letting ships sail normally for the next 6 months.
> And this saddens me a lot.



yes, I’m inclined to agree about the 6 months.   It’s all about transmissibility.  Right now, if one person on the ship has covid, bc of the nature of a ship, 1 will quickly turn to 2, 2 to 4, 4 to 8, etc... and while certain preventive measures could be implemented to slow the spread - mask wearing, hand washing, extra sanitizing - when you’re talking about a ship with 3000+ people, you’re still going to quickly reach a number that’s concerning!  I just can’t see how cruising resumes absent a vaccine.  I’m not even saying everyone *has* to take the vaccine, just that *most* have.  If most people on this ship are protected against contracting COVID, you won’t have an outbreak.  People will still get covid, just like people still get the flu, noro virus, etc.... but it all comes down to a numbers game.


----------



## JM23457

DisneYE said:


> But also, WDW or hotels aren't entirely valid comparisons.
> If you get sick in those places, you'll either go home or to a hospital.
> Where do you go if someone gets the virus on a cruise? Get the the ship to alter course in the middle of the ocean so John and Karen can go to a hospital?


Most people who get Covid have either minor symptoms or no symptoms, and do not require hospitalization or any special treatment.

In the Uncruise in which the cruise was cancelled due to a passenger testing positive during sailing, that passenger had (and as of current reporting, still has) no symptoms. So that was not about someone needing to be treated for anything.

The issue is that they are testing cruisers throughout the cruise, and any positive results end the cruise. Cruising is unsustainable under that standard, that there must be zero cases and zero spread. That just isn't going to happen.

People everywhere have mild & asymptomatic cases of Covid. But the world can't stop spinning.


----------



## bbel

I get the argument people put out there that cruising has been unfairly stopped. I want to go back to the job I love. 

But for arguments sake (obviously this almost wouldn't happen, but it might make the argument for those who want to cruise immediately to stop and think a second) let's be a bit dramatic:

Right now worldometer has the US death rate from covid at 6% (5% for the world) say the Fantasy sails at full capacity, what's that, around 4000, not including crew?
Everyone onboard gets Covid, with those numbers, that's 240 that should die. 
Even sailing at 50% capacity that's a lot for a weeks vacation. 

Of course, it's very unlikely to happen, however, its things like this that the CDC and coastguard will throw at cruise lines to prove that it wont happen. Not everyone who dies has underlying health conditions or is old(er).
Can they do that? Can they promise that if they get stranded at sea the whole ship wont get infected? Can they promise that no one will die? Can they promise that the nearest hospital to the port won't suddenly get a hundred or so patients overnight? 

You cant compare it to restaurants or shops or hotels, sure you could pass thousands of people in a week, but you're not likely to be in a confined space for an extra prolonged period. You can go away and isolate alone/with immediate family and not be reliant on others (crew) which would happen if you were isolated on a ship. On a ship you're still isolated with thousands of others, with more time to pass it on to each other. 

Sure there's personal choices, but Covid isn't just about you or the other people who chose to cruise in the middle of a worldwide pandemic. Its about everything else that will happen and everyone else impacted (on and off the ship) if the worst was to happen and you caught it (or worse) because you were feeling "brave". 

Again don't start going on that this is impossible and wont happen, just pointing out what the numbers are right now in comparison to a ship, and what the CDC/ port locals/ health professionals/anti-cruisers will be wanting to know.


----------



## choirfarm

JM23457 said:


> People everywhere have mild & asymptomatic cases of Covid. But the world can't stop spinning.


 Cruise ships not sailing or even going out of business doesn't mean the world has stopped spinning.  We can do without cruise ships and theme parks.


----------



## T & R

FigmentSpark said:


> If you'd compared it to a hotel or to WDW, I would agree, but there is a world of difference between a pizza place or a bar and a cruise.



You are correct, many more millions go through a pizza place or bar making it way more dangerous than cruising. It is not correct that cruising is the sole industry that has had any action taken against it by the CDC. The amount of current Covid spread proves that the CDC's course of action was a poor choice and is not working.



Chemist said:


> Well I live in a place where all the bars are closed too!



If we do not count loopholes. I bet your Applebee's or Chili's bar is open. The problem is that the virus does not respect loopholes. We keep making these loopholes or exceptions. In the Applebee's near my area you can legally both drink and smoke at the bar (a CDC double whammy). My state does not have a state smoking ban and the Applebee's I am speaking of is grandfathered under the city ordinance smoking ban so smoking is still permitted. So the bar area is packed all day due to the number of unemployed. They are not shutdown because since they are technically a restaurant (even though the bar area is separated and clearly operating like a bar). Silly loopholes that help the spread that could easily be addressed by the CDC but they choose not to because it would be politically unpopular.

Being on this board I have discovered that cruisers are really not pushing back, so the CDC will continue to only regulate cruising out of all the industries in the world because they have found a group that really doesn't put up a fight. You even have people on this board saying that we can do without cruising. With support like that, no wonder the only course of action taken by the CDC during the largest pandemic in the agency's history is only against cruising. How many have come on here and said we can do without bars? Do a CDC bar ban and watch the pushback, they don't want to take that on.


----------



## mmmears

Remember that old platitude we all heard as kids?  Two wrongs don't make a right?  Bars here are closed, thankfully, and so is indoor dining.  But even though some places think it's a good idea to open up bars or whatever, it doesn't mean it's a good idea to open up cruising.  The entire argument is just a distraction.  It's not safe to be in a closed, confined space with no ability to spread apart, it's not safe to work and live on a cruise ship (don't forget the crew is more confined and squished than we are), and that's the reason the ships aren't sailing. 

If the US got our act together and this virus wasn't pretty much everywhere, you might see ships going out carefully.  But at this point it's pretty much a guarantee that people would bring it aboard and spread it.  And I'm so tired of hearing that "most" people don't get sick.  They do.  What are considered "mild" symptoms are not all that mild.  And people are dying.  Perhaps the CDC and even the cruise lines don't want to put all of the passengers and crew at risk for no reason.  We are already over 150K dead right now - that's a lot of people and if that doesn't wake people up I'm not sure anything will. 

Do I want my life back?  Yes.  Do I want to be able to travel?  Yes, particularly abroad which I cannot do anyway.  I know people who have lost family members due to COVID.  I know people who tested positive (and no, even the young, healthy 20-somethings who are in great shape won't tell you that it's nothing and it's easy to get over).  I just don't see how not being able to take a cruise is that big a deal when so many other things have been disrupted.  And I say this, sadly, at a time when I should be packing and getting ready to fly to Copenhagen to board the Magic.


----------



## DisneYE

mmmears said:


> Do I want my life back?  Yes.  Do I want to be able to travel?  Yes, particularly abroad which I cannot do anyway.  I know people who have lost family members due to COVID.  I know people who tested positive (and no, even the young, healthy 20-somethings who are in great shape won't tell you that it's nothing and it's easy to get over).  I just don't see how not being able to take a cruise is that big a deal when so many other things have been disrupted.  And I say this, sadly, at a time when I should be packing and getting ready to fly to Copenhagen to board the Magic.



Great post.
Excellent posts on this thread all around.
Every time I read one like this and like @bbel 's above, I Wonder:
How. Just HOW does the cruise industry gets back to sailing again.
I can't see it. Even with a vaccine, I just can't.
I keep asking myself: what does a cruise get to do when a few CV cases pop up aboard?
You can't just quarantine them bc this virus spreads like wildfire.
And they can't be returning to a port each time a person is infected. It would destroy the experience.
Again, how does it get back to normal?
Gosh.


----------



## T & R

DisneYE said:


> You can't just quarantine them bc this virus spreads like wildfire.



It would be great if the CDC could focus on the actual wildfire we already have instead of the hypothetical non-existent cruising one. Cruising may not be a big deal to most, the big deal is the CDC's tunnel vision where they have only focused on cruising. Tunnel vision that has worsened the spread and costs lives. No other industry in world received any additional regulation by the CDC during this pandemic, a huge mistake that is proven every day when the positive cases area tallied up even though there are no cruises to blame for the results. Whether or not cruising should resume or if cruising is safe are other issues. My argument is that I find it hard to believe that more could not be done other than a cruise ban. So far that has been all we have received from the CDC during the largest pandemic in our lifetimes. Way beyond inefficiency.


----------



## bbel

T & R said:


> It would be great if the CDC could focus on the actual wildfire we already have instead of the hypothetical non-existent cruising one. Cruising may not be a big deal to most, the big deal is the CDC's tunnel vision where they have only focused on cruising. Tunnel vision that has worsened the spread and costs lives. No other industry in world received any additional regulation by the CDC during this pandemic, a huge mistake that is proven every day when the positive cases area tallied up even though there are no cruises to blame for the results. Whether or not cruising should resume or if cruising is safe are other issues. My argument is that I find it hard to believe that more could not be done other than a cruise ban. So far that has been all we have received from the CDC during the largest pandemic in our lifetimes. Way beyond inefficiency.



The whole (travel) world is watching the Tui and MSC cruises and I guess all we can do is hope that they can prove the CDC wrong. 

But if it goes wrong, I doubt the CDC will back off. 

Like I say, my income depends on ships. I want to go back. I do think the CDC have treated ships unfairly, especially with crew repatriations. I had many friends spend over 100 days onbaord because they made it so hard to get home. Over 100 days onboard a virus free ship and the CDC said they were the biggest risk of spreading it....
So no, I am far from a fan of the CDC, but, with how quickly Covid appears on the handful of sailings that have happened so far, I can also see their point. 
But as an outsider looking into the US, yes they absolutely need to look at their own backyard too.


----------



## Starwind

T & R said:


> It would be great if the CDC could focus on the actual wildfire we already have instead of the hypothetical non-existent cruising one. Cruising may not be a big deal to most, the big deal is the CDC's tunnel vision where they have only focused on cruising. Tunnel vision that has worsened the spread and costs lives. No other industry in world received any additional regulation by the CDC during this pandemic, a huge mistake that is proven every day when the positive cases area tallied up even though there are no cruises to blame for the results. Whether or not cruising should resume or if cruising is safe are other issues. My argument is that I find it hard to believe that more could not be done other than a cruise ban. So far that has been all we have received from the CDC during the largest pandemic in our lifetimes. Way beyond inefficiency.



CDC has published plentiful guidance for many industries. However, most industries do not fall under the CDC's lawful authority.

You've cited bars as one example. CDC does not have the lawful authority to regulate bars, they fall under local and/or state regulatory authority.

CDC's ability to actually regulate an industry is somewhat limited in the grand scheme of things when you look at what they are able to.

For example, the Vessel Sanitation Program (VSP) we are all familiar with - is the CDC program that "assists the cruise ship industry to prevent and control the introduction, transmission, and spread of gastrointestinal (GI) illnesses on cruise ships" (https://www.cdc.gov/nceh/vsp/default.htm). Read the US Code that allows it ( https://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/text/42/264 ) and see the constraints [for humans, for example,"shall be applicable only to individuals coming into a State or possession from a foreign country or a possession"; and overall the "Nothing in this section or section 266 of this title, or the regulations promulgated under such sections, may be construed as superseding any provision under State law (including regulations and including provisions established by political subdivisions of States), except to the extent that such a provision conflicts with an exercise of Federal authority under this section or section 266 of this title.". I think we would all agree VSP is a good thing, but it has its limits in law on what it can do.

Likewise, CDC is otherwise constrained in how much it can do.

They have the Federal Quarantine Act. They can regulate intersate and federal quarantine. They can regulate certain laboratories. There are some other places and things they can regulate.

But a bar ? A restaurant ? That is up to the state or local jurisdiction. The CDC can advise. They can put out guidance. They can strongly recommend. But it is up to local/state authorities to act. Or not. Its a core tennet of the US system of government.

So the CDC will regulate what is within its purvue to do -- which in this specific case is cruise ships.

But there is also regulation of international aviation. Relatively early on the number of US airports that could accept international flights was limited to certain designated ones, and various kinds of federal quarantine regulations were put in place for international travelers - including for example that even right now travelers from certain countries are not allowed to enter the US unless they fall under certain specified exemptions [the UK comes to mind as one so affected country].

Yes, they did not outright ban all international flights, because international air travel was deemed to be, in certain circumstances, still essential travel. Wheras cruising is deemed as non-essential travel.


----------



## Snowwhyt

DisneYE said:


> Just HOW does the cruise industry gets back to sailing again....
> Even with a vaccine, I just can't.
> I keep asking myself: what does a cruise get to do when a few CV cases pop up aboard?
> You can't just quarantine them bc this virus spreads like wildfire.
> And they can't be returning to a port each time a person is infected. It would destroy the experience.


So I would say that once the vaccine is out those that do not choose to take the vaccine will be responsible for their choice as if they chose not to get the measles vaccine.  But those (whom for health reasons) are unable to take the vaccine, my heart breaks for them. 
Cruising will be absolutely unattainable in the future for those who are at risk and cannot be vaccinated. That change that will stick after 2020. Adults and children alike, former castaway members, previously unable to have shots because of compromising immunity have sailed for the last time.  It breaks my heart that these people through no fault of their own but now I have to give up sailing. 
Peoples right to decline the vaccine is going to take somebody’s right to cruise.


----------



## ironz

DisneYE said:


> This is true.
> But also, WDW or hotels aren't entirely valid comparisons.
> If you get sick in those places, you'll either go home or to a hospital.
> Where do you go if someone gets the virus on a cruise? Get the the ship to alter course in the middle of the ocean so John and Karen can go to a hospital?
> It happened on the last DCL cruise, the WBPC (yes THAT cruise - we were there), there was a medical emergency and the ship had to turn back to Grand Cayman.
> Imagine 10 or more passengers showing symptoms onboard. It would disrupt the entire cruise.
> 
> Honestly I can't imagine how cruise lines are planning to deal with this.
> This is why I don't see the cruise industry/CDC/other orgs letting ships sail normally for the next 6 months.
> And this saddens me a lot.



And, people also need to keep in mind the availability of medical care in some of the ports, such as those on the Alaska cruises. Skagway basically has no hospital. Juneau has a small hospital, Ketchikan's is smaller than Juneau's. If multiple passengers got sick to the point of needing hospitalization and all debarked at one port, you can radically change the availability of medical care to a community's own residents. Not to mention, then introduce more disease into the towns, who have been doing (mostly) well to contain the disease, though are probably getting more cases from travelers than they would like.


----------



## JM23457

Snowwhyt said:


> Peoples right to decline the vaccine is going to take somebody’s right to cruise.


Cruising is a right? Well, I suppose it is one's right to travel. Even if so, it is a much less important right than the right to one's bodily autonomy, the right to choose which medicines you are injected with.


----------



## DCLMP

choirfarm said:


> Cruise ships not sailing or even going out of business doesn't mean the world has stopped spinning.  We can do without cruise ships and theme parks.


If cruiselines and theme parks go out of business then so will airlines, hotel chains, construction company’s, restaurants,....the list just goes on and on. The world may not stop spinning, but who would want to live in it.


----------



## choirfarm

nm


----------



## JM23457

choirfarm said:


> But we are all going to have to pivot and change. The travel industry cannot survive until the virus is gone. We are going to have a Depression that makes the one from the 30's look mild. Our way of life as we knew it is over.


Only if we let it happen. There is no reason why the world has to destroy itself, because of a virus.


----------



## T & R

Starwind said:


> So the CDC will regulate what is within its purvue to do



Almost all businesses fall under the interstate commerce clause, thus within CDC jurisdiction.


----------



## T & R

choirfarm said:


> But we are all going to have to pivot and change. The travel industry cannot survive until the virus is gone. We are going to have a Depression that makes the one from the 30's look mild. Our way of life as we knew it is over.



I’m sure those who went through the Spanish Flu thought life as they knew it would be over too. They were somewhat right, we became the most powerful nation the earth has ever known.

The travel industry will be fine when we come to the realization that you have to treat all businesses equally if you’re fighting a virus. The virus doesn’t stop and say wait a minute, this business is different, exempt, special, essential or whatever. Having a higher standard for any lone industry, like travel, only allows the virus to run rampant in industries with the lesser standards (exhibit A, today’s positive test results).

I also doubt 98% of the world will voluntarily go into a Great Depression just to save 2%. Then you get into a scenario that the prevention is more devastating than the virus itself. People won’t starve their children and voluntarily go into unemployment poverty and endure the increase in crime just to save 2% of the population that will be at risk whether we have Covid, flu or whatever.

(note: I think the mortality rate is closer to less than 1%. Most people who get Covid have no symptoms so they do not get tested. The rate of infection is way higher than the Official positive cases reported. If you look at the number of Covid deaths Vs. the true unknown number of those who’ve had Covid, prolly fatal to less than 1%.


----------



## nancipants

T & R said:


> I also doubt 98% of the world will voluntarily go into a Great Depression just to save 2%.



This mindset still boggles me. Disregarding this...If 2% of the world’s population dies from COVID, and even more people suffer long-term effects (people survived polio all the time!), that will also depress the economy.


----------



## T & R

nancipants said:


> This mindset still boggles me. Disregarding this...If 2% of the world’s population dies from COVID, and even more people suffer long-term effects (people survived polio all the time!), that will also depress the economy.



The U.S. is the worlds largest exporter of food. How much of the world would you like to starve with a depression in order to save the 2% that have co-morbidity and will die whether it’s Covid, flu or any other disease?


----------



## DCLMP

choirfarm said:


> But we are all going to have to pivot and change. The travel industry cannot survive until the virus is gone. We are going to have a Depression that makes the one from the 30's look mild. Our way of life as we knew it is over.


Well that’s as doom and gloom as it gets. We might as well jump off the nearest overpass.   I’m in Orlando for 12 days having a great time along with thousands of other people. Nobody can say what the future holds, but life as we knew it is only over if we let it be.


----------



## Starwind

T & R said:


> The U.S. is the worlds largest exporter of food. How much of the world would you like to starve with a depression in order to save the 2% that have co-morbidity and will die whether it’s Covid, flu or any other disease?



Not so simple... among other things, just 10 countries make up 70% of the recipients of that export.



And its not just the whatever percent die. Its the somewhere in the 30-50% who survive but have long-lasting harm to various body systems like the lungs, heart, cardiovascular system, brain, etc etc. Some of which are life altering. They don't know yet how much of that is going to be permanent, though they know for some it likely will be. And some of that 30-50% are people who were asymtomatic -- because they are finding that even people who are asymtomatic can have lung and cardiovascular and other damage [fortunately a lower % than those who did have noticeable symptoms]. There is still much to be learned about covid and the toll it takes on the human body.


----------



## Starwind

Bringing this thread back on something like topic...  

I have read elsewhere that the Dream may soon be headed over to the same shipyard in France that the Fantasy is at...

If this is the case, any word on why ? Are they going to check it out for vibration issues too ? Use it to compare to the Fantasy as a "this ship works right" ?

And, have we heard word for any of the 4 about any covid-related "renovations" that they may be undergoing during any scheduled dry docks or the "downtime" they have right now ?

SW


----------



## TFM1980

I see a ton of pessimism here about economic depressions and the death of Disney/the travel industry. I'm pretty sure people are panicking a bit too much. We will have at least one vaccine starting distribution in October in the US (only ebough for vulnerable and front line workers) and enough for everyone else in the first quarter of 2021. If you read up on Oxford's vaccine, Astra Zeneca has been producing it since June in mass quantities anticipating an October clearance to go/phase 3 completion.

Once the vulnerable and front line workers have the vaccine, you will see travel begin to ramp up. The economy will be in a recession, but we probably can still dig out of this one.


----------



## bcwife76

Starwind said:


> Bringing this thread back on something like topic...
> 
> I have read elsewhere that the Dream may soon be headed over to the same shipyard in France that the Fantasy is at...
> 
> If this is the case, any word on why ? Are they going to check it out for vibration issues too ? Use it to compare to the Fantasy as a "this ship works right" ?
> 
> And, have we heard word for any of the 4 about any covid-related "renovations" that they may be undergoing during any scheduled dry docks or the "downtime" they have right now ?
> 
> SW


The Dream was already scheduled for a dry dock this Fall (though I'm not sure of the location). I know they are supposed to be changing more rooms into concierge, but apart from that, nothing else has really been mentioned.


----------



## T & R

bcwife76 said:


> The Dream was already scheduled for a dry dock this Fall (though I'm not sure of the location). I know they are supposed to be changing more rooms into concierge,



More concierge?? Only reason we book concierge is for a cabana on CC. Now with more concierge rooms, even that won’t be a sure thing. That’s going to be bad paying all that extra and then getting to PIF and finding out no cabana.


----------



## allashore

T & R said:


> More concierge?? Only reason we book concierge is for a cabana on CC. Now with more concierge rooms, even that won’t be a sure thing. That’s going to be bad paying all that extra and then getting to PIF and finding out no cabana.


maybe this concierge/cabana discussion should be a new thread?
I had read somewhere they are adding addl concierge rooms to both Fantasy & Dream on deck 10,   and expanding the lounge on deck 13,  this was before the pandemic.  
Maybe they will change the way they assign cabanas,  some ideas:  lock in on PIF?  then DCL would have more $ earlier,   priority by who books their cabins first?   prioritize by Royal, 2bdrm,  T then V ?   why should we have to submit at 12:00am when they been holding our $ since opening day vs someone that booked more recent?   Has anyone in a Royal ever not had a cabana that requested one.


----------



## FigmentSpark

allashore said:


> maybe this concierge/cabana discussion should be a new thread?
> I had read somewhere they are adding addl concierge rooms to both Fantasy & Dream on deck 10,   and expanding the lounge on deck 13,  this was before the pandemic.
> Maybe they will change the way they assign cabanas,  some ideas:  lock in on PIF?  then DCL would have more $ earlier,   priority by who books their cabins first?   prioritize by Royal, 2bdrm,  T then V ?   why should we have to submit at 12:00am when they been holding our $ since opening day vs someone that booked more recent?   Has anyone in a Royal ever not had a cabana that requested one.


Considering deck 10 is the last of the 4As to be booked, I wonder if that had anything to do with the strategy?

I agree about those PIF'ing sooner and being higher luxury room should get first priority.  My guess is the more expensive rooms already get priority, so if you are booking a CAT V for a cabana, that may not happen any more.


----------



## T & R

allashore said:


> adding addl concierge rooms to both Fantasy & Dream on deck 10



That would be a horrible concierge room. We always get across the hall from the lounge on Deck 12 so we can just pop in and get food and drinks. Picking off some breakfast items from the lounge and taking it back to the room is much easier than having to go all the way back and forth to the front of the ship every morning. I wouldn't pay concierge and then have to be down at deck 10 waiting on elevators or taking 2 flights of stairs every time I wanted to get something out of the lounge. Not trying to be snobbish but to me you are really paying a premium for concierge and being down on deck 10 would not be the experience that we paid a premium for.


----------



## T & R

allashore said:


> Maybe they will change the way they assign cabanas,



I see what's going on. The cabanas are clearly in high demand and profitable. I don't see how they can add more cabana's on CC with the current configuration. Then it dawned on me that DCL is building a new semi private island at lighthouse point. I guarantee lighthouse point will have more cabana's than CC to accommodate the increase in concierge rooms. If they do go this route I hope they do some over water cabanas like I've seen in photos at Royal Caribbean's Coco Cay. I've never been to Coco Cay but if you google the over water cabanas at Coco cay, they look awesome.


----------



## allashore

T & R said:


> That would be a horrible concierge room. We always get across the hall from the lounge on Deck 12 so we can just pop in and get food and drinks. Picking off some breakfast items from the lounge and taking it back to the room is much easier than having to go all the way back and forth to the front of the ship every morning. I wouldn't pay concierge and then have to be down at deck 10 waiting on elevators or taking 2 flights of stairs every time I wanted to get something out of the lounge. Not trying to be snobbish but to me you are really paying a premium for concierge and being down on deck 10 would not be the experience that we paid a premium for.


on the classic ships the concierge cabins are scattered on deck 8 and the lounge is on deck 10,   not convenient at all,  but then the lounges on these 2 ships were an after thought.  We had a HA cabin aft on the Wonder,  it is a very long walk to get to the lounge.    Wonder does have the best lounge especially for Alaska,  Fantasy is no comparison.


----------



## monkeydawn

T & R said:


> That would be a horrible concierge room. We always get across the hall from the lounge on Deck 12 so we can just pop in and get food and drinks. Picking off some breakfast items from the lounge and taking it back to the room is much easier than having to go all the way back and forth to the front of the ship every morning. I wouldn't pay concierge and then have to be down at deck 10 waiting on elevators or taking 2 flights of stairs every time I wanted to get something out of the lounge. Not trying to be snobbish but to me you are really paying a premium for concierge and being down on deck 10 would not be the experience that we paid a premium for.



I dont have a problem with just going to Cabanas for food but I dont have kids that Im bringing food back to and we are usually up early and have exercised before breakfast on cruises so its obviously a different experience for us.  Id be more bothered by having to travel for happy hour snacks (whilst getting ready for show/ dinner).  But what you are discribing sounds horrible.  I hope at least its not at the same premium pricing, maybe somewhere in between regular and concierge.  MSC has similar set ups on one style ship and people really do complain about that.  They charge their regular pricing structure for these rooms (but it isnt nearly the hike DCL charges)


----------



## JM23457

T & R said:


> I’m sure those who went through the Spanish Flu thought life as they knew it would be over too.


They didn't, actually. Despite the fact that the Spanish flu killed a much higher percentage of those infected than Covid, life went on during that epidemic.

This is the first time in history that societies have tried to come to a standstill to halt the spread of a virus. This is an experiment, what we're living through.


----------



## AquaDame

JM23457 said:


> They didn't, actually. Despite the fact that the Spanish flu killed a much higher percentage of those infected than Covid, life went on during that epidemic.
> 
> This is the first time in history that societies have tried to come to a standstill to halt the spread of a virus. This is an experiment, what we're living through.



I wasn't around much the last two days, but we really need to keep this thread on topic again. Discussion of the virus itself not in relation to cruising, treatments, comparisons to historical viruses and arguing about what the CDC does and doesn't have jurisdiction over and the choices they make are very much outside the realm of cruising and more into the world of politics. If you or anyone else would like to argue the finer points of this epidemic I encourage you to visit the community forum.


----------



## JM23457

AquaDame said:


> I wasn't around much the last two days, but we really need to keep this thread on topic again. Discussion of the virus itself not in relation to cruising, treatments, comparisons to historical viruses and arguing about what the CDC does and doesn't have jurisdiction over and the choices they make are very much outside the realm of cruising and more into the world of politics. If you or anyone else would like to argue the finer points of this epidemic I encourage you to visit the community forum.


Just responding to another's comment. That line of discussion was quite prevalent among several posters for a while.


----------



## AquaDame

JM23457 said:


> Just responding to another's comment. That line of discussion was quite prevalent among several posters for a while.



I'm aware - that's why I started with I haven't been around much in the last two days. I just nabbed the latest comment in the chain to respond to. I don't mean to pick on you specifically.


----------



## T & R

monkeydawn said:


> we are usually up early and have exercised before breakfast



That sounds horrible. When my wife is looking for me on the ship, she knows she doesn't have to bother checking the gym.


----------



## bcwife76

T & R said:


> That sounds horrible. When my wife is looking for me on the ship, she knows she doesn't have to bother checking the gym.


 Almost every cruise my husband says to me at some point "we should really find the gym and check it out." Then I threaten to push him overboard and he says "you're right, on second thought let's go to one of the bars"


----------



## monkeydawn

T & R said:


> That sounds horrible. When my wife is looking for me on the ship, she knows she doesn't have to bother checking the gym.


LOL I have to for my health, mental and physical.  I usually jog 5 or 10K each day but am just ending a six week rest due to a bad ankle and its good to be able to start being more active but it stinks starting from the beginning again.  Last cruise my husband did at least two work outs a day, it was a luxury for him because he doesnt have that kind of time at home.  He was so happy.  LOL

To bring this back to the thread, looking at the recent attempts at in class schooling and the fall out at several schools (just saw how 500 people are quarantined from one school district in GA) do nothing to reassure me that we should be returning to normal leisure activities, particularly those that force large groups of people together for extended periods of time like cruising.  It makes me sad.  I hope enough lines survive this in a way that we again see cruising similar to what we had a year ago again in our lifetime.


----------



## T & R

monkeydawn said:


> To bring this back to the thread, looking at the recent attempts at in class schooling and the fall out at several schools (just saw how 500 people are quarantined from one school district in GA) do nothing to reassure me that we should be returning to normal leisure activities, particularly those that force large groups of people together for extended periods of time like cruising. It makes me sad. I hope enough lines survive this in a way that we again see cruising similar to what we had a year ago again in our lifetime.



I think when schools start back up we are going to see positive cases go up (another wave) thus further pushing out the start of cruising. We all know kids are carriers. I have never been sick more times in my life until I had kids and they would bring home everything they picked up at school. So with another Coronavirus wave on a national scale instead of a few states scale, that Nov 1st cruise re-start time isn't looking good.


----------



## Elsa75

JM23457 said:


> Cruising is a right? Well, I suppose it is one's right to travel. Even if so, it is a much less important right than the right to one's bodily autonomy, the right to choose which medicines you are injected with.


 Just. No. Words.


----------



## Snowwhyt

I don’t mean to create a fuss. I feel bad that kids or adults that were able to visit the parks and cruises now have to pass on the vacation because it’s too dangerous for them.  More people feel they are strong enough to survive and don’t need a vaccine of any kind and they probably are, but it saddens me that will keep “at risk” from enjoying the same things the strong can. 

No judgment here, just sad they can’t. Maybe some people will say, “sure, I’ll get it. For the same reasons I give blood. Just to help others out”


----------



## icc2515

T & R said:


> I think when schools start back up we are going to see positive cases go up (another wave) thus further pushing out the start of cruising. We all know kids are carriers. I have never been sick more times in my life until I had kids and they would bring home everything they picked up at school. So with another Coronavirus wave on a national scale instead of a few states scale, that Nov 1st cruise re-start time isn't looking good.


Yep, the reason there will be another wave with schools starting is because of all those kids in close proximity to each other.  We have already been seeing it here with school sports.  Lots of kids testing positive after having all the practices together.  What else has people in close proximity to others for a long period of time?  Yep, cruising.

With respect to DCL, TWDC does not even have an opening date for Disneyland.  Some say that DL will not open this year and that Disney does not care that it is not open, especially with the performance of WDW.  In my opinion there is no way that DCL is opening before DL.  WDW capped attendance is something like 20-30 percent of full capacity.  No way DCL is running a ship at 20-30% capacity.  It would be a great cruise for the passengers, but Disney would just flush cash down the toilet if it did that.  Disney has other ways to not make money right now and they don't need to not make money cruising and the possible bad PR that comes with it.


----------



## JM23457

Elsa75 said:


> Just. No. Words.


That's not an articulate response. If you disagree, state your argument.


----------



## CamColt

Just another reminder to keep this thread on track as it related to cruising.  Keep in mind, arguing is not allowed on the Dis.  
Thanks for helping to keep this the friendly place we strive for it to be.


----------



## kaseyC

I expect we will see more cruise lines follow.

https://cruisefever.net/viking-canc...9udsropfh22TQ-Q7UHtKlgG8Awou4SKEIEd-0caWuqj-Y


----------



## JM23457

kaseyC said:


> I expect we will see more cruise lines follow.
> 
> https://cruisefever.net/viking-canc...9udsropfh22TQ-Q7UHtKlgG8Awou4SKEIEd-0caWuqj-Y


Not surprising. I'm sure DCL will follow eventually.


----------



## T & R

But then you have this:

https://cruisefever.net/another-cruise-line-approved-to-restart-cruises-next-month/
and this:

https://cruisefever.net/msc-cruises-will-resume-cruises-in-europe-on-two-cruise-ships/


----------



## randumb0

T & R said:


> But then you have this:
> 
> https://cruisefever.net/another-cruise-line-approved-to-restart-cruises-next-month/
> and this:
> 
> https://cruisefever.net/msc-cruises-will-resume-cruises-in-europe-on-two-cruise-ships/



That could have been us if we had kept our numbers in check


----------



## starry_solo

As long as the 2021 Merrytime cruises go, I'm good!


----------



## JM23457

T & R said:


> I see what's going on. The cabanas are clearly in high demand and profitable. I don't see how they can add more cabana's on CC with the current configuration. Then it dawned on me that DCL is building a new semi private island at lighthouse point. I guarantee lighthouse point will have more cabana's than CC to accommodate the increase in concierge rooms. If they do go this route I hope they do some over water cabanas like I've seen in photos at Royal Caribbean's Coco Cay. I've never been to Coco Cay but if you google the over water cabanas at Coco cay, they look awesome.


But those would ruin the view of the water from the beach, just like the bungalows do at Polynesian.


----------



## bobbiwoz

I am thinking our November 30th Dream Cruise will not be going.  We were just hoping for a little safe getaway.    If it’s cancelled, I hope we can get an ocean view inn room at Vero. That may be the best we can do this year.

In March, April, I know we were thinking life would be more normal by this time.  At least we are here.


----------



## JM23457

bobbiwoz said:


> I am thinking our November 30th Dream Cruise will not be going.  We were just hoping for a little safe getaway.    If it’s cancelled, I hope we can get an ocean view inn room at Vero. That may be the best we can do this year.


Way back when, we had a December 2020 cruise booked, but last month we switched to an ocean view inn room at Vero Beach (DVC rental). We've never stayed there before & are looking forward to it.


----------



## bobbiwoz

JM23457 said:


> Way back when, we had a late December 2020 cruise booked, but last month we switched to an ocean view inn room at Vero Beach (DVC rental). We've never stayed there before & are looking forward to it.


How about that!  We think alike!  We have been there and we enjoy the ocean view!


----------

